# Gestohlene Bikes!!!



## Quen (22. Juni 2001)

Guten Morgen,

dieser Artikel ist heute in der Neuen Presse Hannover zu lesen:

*<zitat>*

Lokales: 19-Jähriger braucht Geld für Heroin 
Zwei Lehrer und die Polizei fassten einen Seriendieb (19). Der Süchtige hatte in neun Monaten 500 Fahrräder gestohlen.

Nachts an der Autobahnraststätte Lehrter See. Lkw-Fahrer stoppen, Pkw-Fahrer machen kurze Pausen - Zeit für den Fahrrad-Dieb aus Lehrte und seine schnellen Geschäfte. Jeden Tag bot er zwei gestohlene Räder an.

Seine Stammkunden, meist Lkw-Fahrer aus Osteuropa, wussten Bescheid. Die Ware war gut und preiswert. Zwischen 30 und 50 Mark kosteten Mountainbikes. Nur wenige Minuten, dann waren die Geschäfte abgewickelt. Und der 19-Jährige hatte das Geld für seine tägliche Ration Heroin zusammen - 1,5 Gramm.

In der Nacht zum 30. September 2000 fiel der junge Mann zum ersten Mal einer Streife auf, als er versuchte, Räder zu verkaufen. Er wurde festgenommen - und wieder entlassen. Gestern dann das vorläufige Ende der Diebstahlsserie: Ein Lehrer (57) des Lehrter Gymnasiums beobachtete den 19-Jährigen, als er auf dem Schulhof ein Mountainbike aus dem Ständer nahm.

"Ich hab' es eben hier abgestellt", erklärte der Dieb, doch der Pädagoge glaubte ihm nicht. Gemeinsam mit einem Kollegen (61) verfolgte er ihn. Die Männer stoppten einen Funkstreifenwagen, die Beamten nahmen die Verfolgung auf. 

Auf dem Parkplatz des Sportplatzes Am Pfingstanger stellten sie den Täter. Hier wollte der 19-Jährige gerade ein zweites Rad stehlen. Bei seiner ersten Vernehmung gestand er nur die beiden jüngsten Taten. Später gab er zu, dass er seit Monaten täglich zwei Fahrräder gestohlen und auch verkauft habe.

Weil der Seriendieb einen festen Wohnsitz hat, musste er nach seinen Vernehmungen wieder entlassen werden. Die Kripo ist sicher, dass der 19-Jährige für 500 Diebstähle von Lehrter Schulhöfen, vor Geschäften und am Bahnhof in den vergangenen neun Monaten verantwortlich ist.


VON KLAUS GEMBOLIS, LEHRTE

Artikel aus der Neuen Presse, Hannover

*</zitat>*

Wer weiß, vielleicht hat die *Drecksau* auch mein geliebtes Zaskar geklaut! 

Ich wünsche dieser *Ratte* alles, wirklich alles nur denkbare schlechte!  Ich kann nicht verstehen das die solche Leute auch noch laufen lassen, dass ich echt der Witz schlechthin! EInfach Wahnsinn, hier kann scheinbar echt jeder machen was er will...  

Euch trotzdem einen schönen Tag...


----------



## TresXF (22. Juni 2001)

in der situation in der der dude lebt ist sein handeln doch nachvollziehbar. und lieber ein paar (überwiegend schrottige) bikes geklaut als wohnungseinbrüche oder überfälle auf passanten...

und nur weil es um ein paar fahrräder geht sollte man nicht das augenmass und seinen mühsam erarbeitetn grad an zivilisiertheit verlieren... am besten wohl noch die todesstrafe für bikeklau, was? passt halt besser auf euer zeug auf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bischi (22. Juni 2001)

Kein Kommentar


----------



## Quen (22. Juni 2001)

Glaubst Du wirklich das er "nur" ein paar Schrottbikes auf der Straße geklaut hat? Nie ein Wohnungs- oder Kellereinbruch?

Haha, dass ich nicht lache!

Und selbst wenn es "nur" diese 500 Bikes waren, der Kerl gehört hinter Gitter.

Nur weil jemand Junkie ist hat er das Privileg Diebstähle zu begehen? Wo lebst Du, TresXF?

Ich habe immer gut auf mein Bike aufgepasst, trotzdem wurde es geklaut. Ich würde meine Karre nie irgendwo in der City o.ä. rumstehen lassen, aber wenn es aus der Wohnung geklaut wird ist man machtlos!


----------



## galli (22. Juni 2001)

> _TresXF schrieb:_
> *in der situation in der der dude lebt ist sein handeln doch nachvollziehbar. und lieber ein paar (überwiegend schrottige) bikes geklaut als wohnungseinbrüche oder überfälle auf passanten...
> 
> und nur weil es um ein paar fahrräder geht sollte man nicht das augenmass und seinen mühsam erarbeitetn grad an zivilisiertheit verlieren... am besten wohl noch die todesstrafe für bikeklau, was? passt halt besser auf euer zeug auf   *



Leute wie der hätten mal besser auf sich selbst aufgepasst, dann wäre er vielleicht nicht süchtig und hätte die Klauerei nicht nötig, aber es ist natürlich die ach so böse Gesellschaft schuld  - der arme Kerl, der tut mir so richtig leid...
Ob Bikeklau oder Einbruch - kriminelles Handeln und ist durch nichts zu entschuldigen - und er hat die Bikes jawohl nicht im Affekt geklaut, was?

Wie auch immer, wer sein Bike irgendwo stehen lässt, muss eben mit dem Schlimmsten rechnen, das ist leider eine Tatsache.

Dank meiner Bikeklau-Paranoia ist mir jedenfalls noch kein Bike gezockt worden...hoffentlich bleibt's so.

seeya
galli


----------



## mightyEx (22. Juni 2001)

Sowas nennt man Beschaffungskriminalität. Ist latürnich sch...e sowas, aber leider gibbet das. 500 Bikes ist schon ziemlich derb muß ich sagen. Da spielt es dann keine Rolle, ob das Bike 50,- oder 5000,- gekostet hat. Rechnet man mal nur 50,- DM pro Rad, dann sind das nach Adam Riese gute 25.000,- DM, die er da eingesammelt hat !! Dafür "muß ne alte Oma lange für stricken"  .
Und wie man liest und aus der Erfahrung ist das nicht die einzige Straftat (in dem Falle ja bereits 500).
Es ist ja nicht nur der Schaden, der durch den Diebstahl verursacht wird. Es kommt ja noch der volkswirtschaftliche Schaden hinzu, den er da verursacht (Polizei, Justiz ...). Und das müssen wir alle quer durch die Bank mit unserer Steuer finanzieren !

@galli: diese Paranoia steckt an *g*


----------



## TheReaper (22. Juni 2001)

> _galli schrieb:_
> *Wie auch immer, wer sein Bike irgendwo stehen lässt, muss eben mit dem Schlimmsten rechnen, das ist eben eine Tatsache.
> *



-> Und genau DAS ist das Traurige in unserer Gesellschaft. Wie komme ich dazu, daß ich mich mit meinem alten Hardtail ins Bad, auf die Uni oder zum Einkaufen quälen (naja, in meinem Fall ist's eh ein ganz gutes "altes" Bike, aber da steigt auch schon wieder die Diebstahlgefahr) muss, nur weil ich ständig Angst um mein Baby haben muss...    
Es ist echt zum kotzen! Am liebsten würde ich mein Bike als Köder in einer dunklen Ecke abstellen, mich auf die Lauer legen und diesem Gesindel die Abreibung seines erbämlichen Lebens geben...    
Sorry, klingt vielleicht ein bißl hart, aber bei sowas kenn ich kein Pardon- vor allem wenn ich höre daß mein Bike, für das ich 2 Monate im Sommer wie ein Irrer geschuftet habe dann um 50.- DM verkauft wird...


----------



## Quen (22. Juni 2001)

Genau so sieht es aus, und nicht anders!

Ich will ehrlich gesagt gar nicht wissen, wieviel mein Zaskar (Custom-Made, locker über 7500 DM wert) nach dem Diebstahl gebracht hat.

Vermutlich 200 Eier oder so...

Aber wer kauft eigentlich geklaute Bikes? Nur so ein Pack oder etwa auch Biker???

Wurden Euch schon mal gestohlene Bikes oder Parts angeboten?


----------



## ContrA-grAvity (22. Juni 2001)

ich find auch nich das man mit der Lage des jungen Mannes rechtfertigen kann das er Bikes rippt. Ich spreche da aus Erfahrung, denn da ich leidenschaftlicher Biker bin und wirklich jeden pfennig ins Bike stecke. Für mein voriges Bike bin ich arbeiten gegangen in meiner Freizeit, und dann isses dreist auch aus der Wohnung geklaut worden. Da ich 16 bin und zur Schule gehe war es nich leicht, Ersatz zu beschaffen. Ich konnte mir eigentlich kein neues Bike leisten, aber ohne gings eben auch nich. Und das find ich ja grad so ******** beim bike-diebstahl, es geht nicht unbedingt dadrum das mal eben paartausend märker weg sind, sondern das echt ambitionierte biker dann ohne rad dastehn....


----------



## TheReaper (22. Juni 2001)

> _Sebastian schrieb:_
> *Wurden Euch schon mal gestohlene Bikes oder Parts angeboten? *



Nein, leider nicht - aber nicht "leider" weil ich an ein billiges Bike kommen wollte, sondern weil ich Interesse vortäuschen und zum "Übergabepunkt" mit ein paar Polizisten in Zivil auftauchen würde...   Die täten schön blöd schauen...  
Mir ist auch schon mal ein Bike "abhanden gekommen", aber 7500.- DM wie in deinem Fall war's zum Glück nicht wert. Kann dir nachfühlen wie's dir nach der Sache geht - ich war schon nach dem Lesen des Zeitungsartikels den du gepostet hast auf 180...  
Ach übrigens: Ich melde meinen Wohnsitz ab, werde "obdachlos" und geh ab jetzt auch einbrechen - und falls doch ich verhaftet werde ernte ich vielleicht sogar Mitleid von ein paar Leuten, die gerne Täter zu Opfern machen...


----------



## Quen (22. Juni 2001)

Eins will ich noch mal klarstellen: mir geht es in keiner Weise um den Wert des Bikes was mir geklaut wurde, sondern einzig und allein um das was ich für das Bike empfunden habe.

Manch einer wird nun sagen der Sebastian hat ja voll einen an der Waffel, andere werden mich aber auch verstehen!

Den Wert hat die Versicherung nahezu vollständig erstattet (obwohl das Bike ganz und gar nicht neu war...), aber davon habe ich es auch nicht wieder!

Mein jetziges Bike ist super, aber mein geliebtes Zaskar wurde über vier Jahre hinweg immer wieder aufgewertet und war kurz vor dem Diebstahl *perfekt!*.

Zudem war der Rahmen der erste 96er Zaskar-Frame in Germany.... aaah, ich liebe dieses Bike!  

Insgeheim hoffe ich das der Dieb (hat übrigens auch einen Helm mitgehen lassen) von einem LKW überrollt wurde... das Zaskar würde das bestimmt locker wegstecken, hehe!

So, genug davon!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TresXF (22. Juni 2001)

ach, träumt doch weiter... was sind manche von euch so komisch drauf - alle vorteile des deutschen rechtsstaates zu nutzen, aber wenn es einem an einer empfindlichen stelle trifft (bike) dann wird zur archaischen lynchjustiz aufgerufen. ist ja echt reaktionär.

btw, nach den geklauten bikes und parts würde ich mal in diversen gebrauchtbörsen, gelegenheiten-blättern und dergleichen ausschau halten. ist im prinzip genauso wie mit den autoradios...

davon mal abgesehen kommen mir gerade bei extrem hochpreisigen geklauten bikes doch zweifel ob sich da nicht vielleicht manch einer versicherungsmässig gesundstösst um den aktuellen boliden der saison zu kaufen... (vergl. autoklau)


----------



## Noel (22. Juni 2001)

Hi

Also ich hoffe das mir NIE.NIEMALS mein Bike geklaut wird.
Ich habe zwar keine 7500,- DM in mein Bike gesteckt,aber auch ich habe eine gewisse Emotionale Bindung zu meinem Bike
Ich denke das jeder der viel Geld und Zeit in sein Hobby inverstiert,eine gewisse Emotionale Bindung dazu hat.

Ich würde einen Anfall bekommen wenn mir sowas passieren würde.Mir ist vor viellen Jahren ein BMX-Bike geklaut worden.
Und den Anfall habe ich bis jetzt nicht überstanden;-)
Ist echt ein scheiß Gefühl.

Leuten die Bikes klauen, sollte mal nicht unter 100 Jahre Fahrradputzen betrafen.

cu
Noel


----------



## mightyEx (22. Juni 2001)

Und durch genau diese emotionale Bindung trifft es einen mitten ins Herz sozusagen  .
Ich weiß auch nicht, wie ich da reagieren würde. Aber derjenige welcher dürfte mir nicht im Traum begegnen.

@Sebastian:

"...aber mein geliebtes Zaskar wurde über vier Jahre hinweg immer wieder aufgewertet und war kurz vor dem Diebstahl perfekt!."

Haargenau so gings damals meinem Cousin und er hatte auch ein Zaskar LE. Ein Tag davor hatte er "sein Werk vollendet".
Wurde bei ner Feier (mit 20 oder 30 Leuten) geklaut. Er hatte dann damals soviel Druck gemacht, bis es paar Tage später dann plötzlich auf Umwegen wieder auftauchte. Auf der Feier waren eben auch Leute, die man nicht kannte bzw. über 3 Ecken ...
Leider konnten wir nie feststellen, wer es geklaut hatte. War vielleicht besser so.


----------



## Harald (22. Juni 2001)

Hi!
Ich finde auch, das Bike Diebe das LETZTE sind! Ich kann einfach nicht verstehen, wie man einem, der sein Rad wirklich liebt, es einfach stehlen und dann für ein paar hundert Kröten am Hauptbahnhof verticken kann  Oder manche Leute klauen ja auch Bikes nicht nur des Geldes halber, sondern nur, weil sie neidisch drauf sind-klar, ich finde auch so manches Bike GEIL, aber deswegen stehle ich es doch nicht einfach! Wenn man ein fettes Bike haben will, sollte man auch dafür arbeiten und sparen und es nicht wegrippen! Und auf den Wert des Bikes kommts dabei ja garnicht an. Selbst der Verlust meines alten Stadtrades wäre schlimm genug für mich, weil ich dann in der City BUS fahren müsste 
Naja, ich hoffe es werden bald mal anständige Selbstschussanlagen als Diebstahlschutz entwickelt, dann könnte man sein Schätzchen auch sicher in der City parken


----------



## Quen (23. Juni 2001)

> _TresXF schrieb:_
> *davon mal abgesehen kommen mir gerade bei extrem hochpreisigen geklauten bikes doch zweifel ob sich da nicht vielleicht manch einer versicherungsmässig gesundstösst um den aktuellen boliden der saison zu kaufen... (vergl. autoklau) *


Diese Aussage ist ja echt das letzte!

Du solltest Dir mal vor Augen führen das Du in den meisten Fällen sowieso nur den Zeitwert wieder bekommst - und der ist "ein Tropfen auf den heißen Stein".

Vielleicht muss Dir erst mal Dein Bike geklaut werden, damit Du verstehst was in einem vorgeht. Natürlich wünsche ich Dir das nicht!

Bin immer noch sehr verärgert über dieses Zeitungsartikel!


----------



## ContrA-grAvity (23. Juni 2001)

passt ja einigermassen zum thema....jetzt wo wir uns ja allgemein über bike-diebstahl verständigt haben und ja ziemlich ähnlicher meinung sind , hätte ich mal ne frage:

wie habt ihr eure bikes versichert?

meins is bisjetzt nämlich noch garnich irgendwie versichert, aber ich habe vor, das über die normale hausratsversicherung zu tun.

gibtz da noch andere möglichkeiten? und wie sehen da die konditionen aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mightyEx (23. Juni 2001)

Ja, Du kannst das Bike auch über eine "Spezialversicherung" absichern. Die ist allerdings auch nicht gerade billig.
Wenn Du über die Hausrat absicherst, dann sieh Dir den Vertrag genau an. Meistens werden Fahrräder in der Hausrat nur mit 1 bis 2 % der Versicherungssumme bzw. einem Pauschalbetrag versichert. Im ersten Fall kann das bedeuten, daß Du gerade mal 500,- oder 600,- DM bekommst, je nachdem, wie hoch die Versicherungssumme ist.
Wichtig auch, wann und wo greift die Versicherung etc.
Es gibt auch spez. Fahrradversicherungen. Je nachdem, was das für eine ist, bekommst Du entweder den Zeit- oder den Neuwert.


----------



## Harald (24. Juni 2001)

Hi!
Ich hab mein Bike auch nicht versichert! Ich vertrau den Versicherungen auch irgendwíe nich! Ich denk immer, das die einem die Kohle dann doch ních geben, weil sie sagen, dass man es nich abgeschlossen hat, oder sowas. Ich lass mein Bike aber prinzipiell nich ausser Sichtweite stehn!


----------



## TheReaper (24. Juni 2001)

Ich habe mein Bike auch nicht versichert, da ich es NIE irgendwo stehenlasse und es auch immer bei mir in der Wohnung "schlafen" darf, selbst wenn es noch so dreckig ist...


----------



## Quen (25. Juni 2001)

Ich möchte nur noch mal anmerken das das Bike auch in der Wohnung nicht sicher ist... am besten trotzdem anschließen (an der Heizung oder so) und das Bike über die Hausrat versichern!


----------



## Noel (25. Juni 2001)

Hi

Kennst du eine Hausratversucherung,die auch den Schaden ersetzt.Wenn es mal passiert?

Die Meisten Versicherungen Lügen sich doch immer mit irgendwelchen Klauseln raus.


cu
Noel


----------



## Quen (25. Juni 2001)

Bewahrst Du das Bike in der Wohnung auf, so gehört es zum "Hausrat" und ist somit versichert. Vorausgesetzt die angesetzte Versicherungssummer ist nicht zu niedrig!

Mag aber sein das dies wiederum von Versicherung zu Versicherung unterschiedlich gehandhabt wird.

R+V (glaube ich...) verfährt zumindest im Sinne der Biker!


----------



## JoolstheBear (13. September 2005)

Nun hats auch meine Freundin erwischt   :

Heute zwischen 14:00 und 22:00 uhr anner Aral Tankstelle Oldentrupper StraÃe in Bielefeld (Bike war im Hinterhof der Tankstelle angekettet)

hier nen Bild :







zwar nix weltbewegendes , aber immerhin mein altes S crash mit Tektro V brakes , nem Tatoo vorbau , Bocas Rizer und nem AuffÃ¤lligem Brakebooster (schaute nach eigenbau aus) auffer RÃ¼ckseite ... Rahmen hatte nen Kratzer am oberroh (vom Bremsgriff) wenns jemand in Bielefeld sieht bitte bescheid geben (PM oder Tel 0171 4679128) ... gibt auch nen kleines DankeschÃ¶n fÃ¼r Hinweise und ne "belohnung" fÃ¼r den Dieb    

â¬: umgerÃ¼stet wurde noch ne Rapid Fire und 9 gang ...


----------



## Deleted 39826 (14. September 2005)

was für ne kette war das? wie au fgebrochen?


----------



## Sele666 (14. September 2005)

na subba...
naja ich werd die augen aufhalten...


----------



## JoolstheBear (14. September 2005)

War nen etwas dickeres Seilschloss, nichts weltbewegendes , aber dem bike angemessen (nichts was man mit nem seitenschneider knacken konnte , hab leider nich gesehen wie sies angekettet hat )..., der hit war das das Ã¼bern Hinterhof Ã¼bern zaun geschmissen wurde und wohl noch ne nachbarin beobachtet hat ... soviel zur aufmerksamkeit unserer mitbÃ¼rger , immerhin hat die nachbarin der nachbarin der vormittagskraft heute brÃ¼hwarm erzÃ¤lt hat) ... gerÃ¼chtekÃ¼che brodelt , angeblich is momentan ne 3er combo in bielefeld unterwegs die die bikes erst auskundschaftet und dann einsackt  wollen wir hoffen das die versicherung sich nicht querstellt ...

â¬: das schloÃ hÃ¤ngt auffm foto am rahmen ... interessant is das das nich auffindbar war ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mightyEx (14. September 2005)

JoolstheBear schrieb:
			
		

> der hit war das das übern Hinterhof übern zaun geschmissen wurde und wohl noch ne nachbarin beobachtet hat ... soviel zur aufmerksamkeit unserer mitbürger



Mein Beileid. Dolle Nachbarin, 110 zu wählen ist ihr wohl nicht eingefallen. Nunja, vielleicht denkt sie darüber anders, wenn mal ihr Rad geklaut wird. Evtl. kann sie zumindest den- o. diejenigen welchen beschreiben.


----------



## Chris Cross (15. September 2005)

> der hit war das das übern Hinterhof übern zaun geschmissen wurde und wohl noch ne nachbarin beobachtet hat ... soviel zur aufmerksamkeit unserer mitbürger


Wundert mich gar nicht. In unsrer Agentur waren eines Morgens mal alle Macs und die Scheibe des Hinterhof-Fensters verschwunden (die Dell-PCs waren natürlich noch da   ). Wir fragten in der Nachbarschaft rum, ob jemand was gesehen hatte, und eine Nachbarin (55+) meinte, jaja, sie hätte so gegen 22 Uhr bei der Heimkehr gesehen, wie zwei Jungs aus unserm Fenster gesprungen kamen - einer hätte noch freundlich gegrüßt, dann wär'n sie mit einer dicken Reisetasche an ihr vorbei in Richtung Ausgang gegangen.

Mein Kollege fragte: "Ja wieso haben Sie denn nicht die Polizei gerufen?" - "Na nö", meinte sie, "ich hab mir da nix bei gedacht!" Ist mir immer noch ein Rätsel, wie man so blöd und ignorant sein kann. Wahrscheinlich dachte sie, in diesen komischen Kreativagenturen verlassen die Leute das Büro halt durchs Fenster und nicht durch die Tür ...

Hat zwar nicht direkt was mit Fahrradklau zu tun, macht mir aber diese Versteckte-Kamera-Sendungen verständlich, wo die Passanten noch den Bolzenschneider halten, wenn einer in der Fußgängerzone ein Rad aus dem Bügelschloss hobelt.


----------



## Deleted 39826 (15. September 2005)

..


> Hat zwar nicht direkt was mit Fahrradklau zu tun, macht mir aber diese Versteckte-Kamera-Sendungen verständlich, wo die Passanten noch den Bolzenschneider halten, wenn einer in der Fußgängerzone ein Rad aus dem Bügelschloss hobelt.


[/QUOTE]

mau mau mau. halt hier mal an.

ich erinnere mich noch an nen fall hier im forum, wo dem einen cyanacrylat ins schloss gekippt wurde und er dann mit aller möglicher form SEIN fahrrad vom schloss befreien wollte.
er erzählte schon von behinderung durch leuten, die wissen wollte, ob das wirklich sein rad sei.

aber was würdest du denn selbst tun?  ich mein, in gewisser weise ist ja auch jede selbst für sein zeug verantwortlich. 

und mit nem 2500 euro fully in die city einkaufen ist auch fahrlässig


----------



## dennis457 (15. September 2005)

ich wohn in der nähe von bielefeld 
werde meine augen auf halten


----------



## chilebiker (16. September 2005)

JoolstheBear schrieb:
			
		

> ...Schon wieder nen Bike geklaut...
> ...War nen etwas dickeres Seilschloss...



Was ist eigentlich "nen Bike", einen Bike? Oder "nen Seilschloss"? 

PS: Bikeklau ist natürlich Schei$$e²! Meine stehen angekettet im eigenen, abgeschlossenen Schuppen.


----------



## JoolstheBear (17. September 2005)

nen = u.g.s kurzf. f. einem ein ....


----------



## nickels (17. September 2005)

Räder klauen ist wie Pferde stehlen und dafür gabs früher den G.....
vielleicht etwas hart aber mir haben sie auch schon einiges abgenommen.
Nickels


----------



## leeqwar (17. September 2005)

nickels schrieb:
			
		

> Räder klauen ist wie Pferde stehlen und dafür gabs früher den G.....
> vielleicht etwas hart aber mir haben sie auch schon einiges abgenommen.
> Nickels



hab gerade was davon gefunden:


----------



## mcgyver2k (17. September 2005)

Mir wurden auch schon 2 räder ausem Hof geklaut - eins hab ich wieder. In selbigem Hof hat mein Mitbewohner mal seinen Schlüssel im Schloss abgebrochen. Als wir dann das schloss mim seitenschneider in mühevoller kleinarbeit durchgezwickt haben sind X Leute dran vorbeigelaufen, aber keiner hat reagiert. Da wundert mich gar nix mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JoolstheBear (18. September 2005)

WIEDER DA     ... reihe glücklicher zufälle  

Bin heute vom Freeriden mit nem Kumpel aussem Wald nach hause gekommen , hatte mich noch gefragt ob ichn noch nen stück begleite ... sind dann bis runter zur Detmolder (normalerweise wäre ich anders gefahren) , ham uns verabschiedet und ich bin bei Erdmann und Domke (issn Autohändler bei uns) weil ich keinen bock hatter mehr geradeaus zu fahrn rechts eingebogen ... da kurbelt mir so ne auffällige weiße (hab erst später gesehen das es silber war) gabel entgegen , mit so nem Kerl drauf , ca 20 - 25 jahre , camo Jacke , unrasiert und Käppie ... naja fährt an mir vorbei und mein Hirn schaltet in sekundenbruchteilen , er steht anner ampel , ich dreh um pack den kerl von hinten und "umarme" den ersma und verkeile dem sein rad mit meinem Biggi (Puls auf 180  ) ...

Me: Warte ma , schickes Bike , wo hastn das her ....
(Mustert mich ... Sieht Panzer , Handschuhe ... nurn Helm hatte ich gerade nich auf   )Er: ähm ... das hab ich gefunden ... das lag hinten beim Real im Gebüsch ... hatte das dann mit genommen ... (kam wie aus der Pistole geschossen)
Me: Dat Bike is gestohlen gemeldet beier Polizei ... is das von meiner Freundin , das is aus nem Hinterhof geklaut worden ..
Er: Ja klar , glaub ich dir wenn ich dein Bike so sehe ... habs halt wie gesagt gefunden und dachte ich nehms mit .
Me: So , kriegen wir das Friedlich geregelt (mit nem Breitem Grinsen von mir) ... Er: Ja klar , is ja nich meins , keine Frage ... muss ich ja laufen , aber egal , is ja deins ... ach ja die schaltung spinnt nen bissel
Me: (murmele was davon das ich se eingestellt hatte) ... Gut , denn is ja ok ... packe das Rad , er steigt ab und ich dann ma chere "überrascht" 

Zufälle passieren halt  bis auf nen fehlendes Schloß und ne fehlende Bleuchtung alles dran ... yes ...

Müssen wa nur beier Polente und beier Versicherung noch wieder entwarnung geben


----------



## LaZe (18. September 2005)

glückwunsch haste ja nochma schwein gehabt
ab jetzt: nie wieder zur tanke fahren^^


----------



## sun909 (19. September 2005)

Hi,
warum hast du den Typen nicht angezeigt?

So A..... löcher gehören in den Knast. Mir haben sie jetzt schon vier Bikes und meine alte Vespa geklaut. Alles abgeschlossen, einen schönen Cruiser sogar aus dem Keller 

Wenn ich nochmal einen erwische, der Hand an Vespa oder MTB legt oder mir an einem anderen Roller verdächtig vorkommt, rufe ich direkt die Grünen und zücke mein kleines Handbeil. Wenn die ausländischen Mitbürger hier schon auf alte Sitten stehen, dann auch richtig  (vorsicht, SCHERZ!)

Nein, im Ernst, im dunklen könnte ich da schon Selbstjustizgedanken hegen, wenn ich mir die Strafmaßnahmen anschaue, die es bei erwischten gibt. 

Und bevor jemand fragt, nein, ich kann es mir nicht finanziell leisten, jedes Jahr ein neues Rad zu kaufen... 

grüße
sun909


----------



## Chris Cross (23. September 2005)

Das Rad ist zwar wieder da und die Diskussion vorbei, aber auf diesen Kommentar muss ich trotzdem antworten:


			
				alpha-centauri schrieb:
			
		

> aber was würdest du denn selbst tun? ich mein, in gewisser weise ist ja auch jede selbst für sein zeug verantwortlich.


Klar ist jeder selbst für ihr Zeug verantwortlich  Nicht nur in gewisser, sondern in jeder Weise. Aber das heißt für mich nicht, dass ich weggucken oder weiterlatschen würde, wenn ich jemanden beim Fahrradklau beobachte - oder auch nur bei irgendeiner Schrauberei sehe, die mir verdächtig vorkommt.

Man muss sich ja zur Rettung fremden Eigentums nicht den Schädel einschlagen lassen. Ist auch gar nicht nötig. Einfach mit verschränkten Armen daneben stellen und zuschauen sollte schon reichen, um den Kerl in die Flucht zu schlagen. Und wenns der rechtmäßige Besitzer ist, der nur die Schaltung einstellen will, dann wird er's dir schon erklären - und dir wahrscheinlich danken, dass du so aufmerksam bist (würde ich jedenfalls in so einem Fall tun).

Im Fall von JoolstheBear hätte die Nachbarin dem Dieb ja auch nicht mit Lockenwicklern und Teppichklopfer nachrennen müssen - einmal übern Hof schreien hätte sicher schon gewirkt. 

Mir ist auch schon ein ganzes Rad und ein halbes (= Hinterrad und Sattel) am hellen Tag geklaut worden, und ich hätte mir gewünscht, dass ein paar von den vielen Leuten, die jeweils am Geschehen vorbeigerannt sein müssen, ein bisschen mehr Aufmerksamkeit und Courage gezeigt hätten. Wie gesagt, viel Mut gehört ja gar nicht dazu. Aber diese ignorante Waschlappenmentalität - "Äh, was solls, ist ja nicht mein Kram, nur keinen Stress, einfach vorbeischleichen" - hat wahrscheinlich nicht nur mich um ein oder zwei Bikes gebracht. Man muss kein Samariter und kein Blockwart sein, um sich bei solchen Sachen einzumischen, es ist eigentlich nur eine Frage der Selbstachtung.

Eigentlich find ichs selbstverständlich, dass grade die Leute hier im Forum ein bisschen solidarischer sind als der Durchschnitt, wenns um die Verhinderung von Fahrradklau geht. Außerdem gibts für jeden verscheuchten Dieb fette Gutschriften auf dem Karma-Konto - und die kann man immer brauchen ...


----------



## Metzi (25. September 2005)

Hallo Forumbesucher,
mir haben Sie gestern 2 Rocky Mountain Element TSC Modell 2001 und 2002 gestohlen.Einmal war der Rahmen weiss rot mit Rock Shox sid Team Poplock (schwarz) gabel , komplett XTR Ausstattung , und Shimano Felgen 575,Sattel Selle SLR 165g,schwarze Nokon Züge.
Das andere war rot weiss mit gelber Manitu Mars Gabel und Kompletter XTR Ausstattung,siberne nokon Züge.
Wenn Ihr diese Räder seht Bitte meldet Euch.
Vielen Dank
METZI


----------



## fragtur (28. September 2005)

vor 2 Jahren Bike geklaut war abgeschlossen hab ich nie wieder gesehen trotz anzeige. Dann vor 3Monaten hamms mir die verdammtn mein neues Bike vor der tür weggeklaut war mit einem Abus Spiralschloss "gut gesichert"   auch wieder anzeige und habs mbis heute nichts. ärgelich ist das imn meinem fall immer die trifft die kein geld haben um einfachmal ein neues kaufen zu können und mit dem Bike der Freundin fahren müssen. Jetz muss ich wieder ein JAhr sparen um mir ein neues kaufen zu können mi** das mir dann wieder nach einem Jahr geklaut wird! Nun da ich letzte woche einen Unfall hatte brauch ich jetz "erstmal" keins mehr. Wer kann mir ein günstiges MTB verkaufen gebraucht der schreibt mir bitte per PN oder per Mail.
Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## max1962 (24. Oktober 2005)

Hallo zusammen !
Am Samstag den 22.10.2005 gegen 13°° Uhr wurde uns 
ein Mountainbike der Marke Cannondale F350 mit silbernem
Alurahmen in der Altstadt Nähe Rhein gestohlen ! Wer kann
Angaben machen ? 
Gruß 
max1962


----------



## Levty (24. Oktober 2005)

Foto vom bike? zustand, farbe?


----------



## fragtur (15. November 2005)

Hat sich erledigt neues bike von Bornemann "No Saint Urian 2 Deore" ist jetzt mein eigen. 





http://www.nosaint.com
MfG


----------



## verstrickung (23. Februar 2006)

Hallo Leute, mir wurde am Montag den 13.02.06 dieses Bighit DH (L) in Bonn gestohlen.
Ausstattung :
Fox Vanilla Rc PPd
888 RC 05
Diabolus Vorbau, Sattelstütze und Kurbel
Roxx Kettenführung
Hayes Mag mit schwarzen Tuninghebeln
Xtr, Singletrack, King, Aframes
Titec El Norte 


300  Belohnung

Hinweis Bitte an: 01737615095 oder an 
[email protected] 
und gibt es eigentlich ein spezielles Forum für Bike diebstähle???


----------



## Enrgy (24. Februar 2006)

Hilfreich wäre noch die Rahmennummer. Ansonsten schaust du bestimmt ständig bei ebay rein. Ich würde zusätzlich auch noch andere Verkaufsbörsen abchecken.


----------



## Zerazius (28. Februar 2006)

ich halte die augen auf !!
VERSPROCHEN !! ich bin jeden tag bei ebay am gucken, und werde es mir merken !!
ich würde in TRÄNEN ausbrechen wenn mir einer mein scream klaut.....
und wenn ich ihn dann sehen würde....dann kann gleich die welt untergehen !!
ich werd die augen auf halten !!
wobei wurde es dir denn gestohlen ?


----------



## Bremse (1. März 2006)

ich hab das nirgentwo mal gesehn!
falls ich es sehn sollte irgentwo meld ich mich ma bei dir!
so en schones rad würd ich sofort erkennen!


----------



## swiss (1. März 2006)

Bist du versichert?

Wenn ja: Kauf 'n neues.


----------



## sadbiker (8. März 2006)

sorry, daß ich in mehreren Foren schreibe - bin verzweifelt. Aus abgeschlossenem Keller geklaut - andere Räder und Wertsachen wurden nicht angerührt - ACHTUNG da geht jemand geziehlt vor - passt gut auf Eure Schätze auf!

Könntet Ihr Euch melden wenn Ihr folgendes als Komplettrad oder eins der seltenen Teile findet? THX! Zahle ordentlich!


Rocky Instinct 2001 18" (etwas Lack abgesprungen an Schraube der Dämpferbefästigung)
Teile:
Merlin Titan Lenker
Moots Titan Sattelstütze
Pace/Raceware RC36
FSA Carbonkurbeln
Hügi Knatternarben silber
HS 33 silber
Chris King No Thread Rot - keine original-Abdeckkappe
XTR Schaltwerk - Umwerferhebel von hand poliert
eloxierte Alu Schrauben rot und blau
FIZIK Vitesse Sattel vom Sattler repariert, kleine Stelle nur mit Tape überklebt
goldene Tune Hörnchen

Ist eigentlich auffällig wie ein bunter Hund!


----------



## swiss (8. März 2006)

Wo?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## baerst5 (8. März 2006)

Hallo,
schreib mal noch wo das Rad geklaut wurde.
Gruss, baerst5
Ansonsten nur der traurige Tipp: Suchmasken in ebay ausfüllen: vielleicht taucht eines der Einzelteile auf, denn wie du sagst, so ein auffälliges Rad wird erstmal zerlegt, und dann zu Geld gemacht.
Viel Glück!


----------



## sadbiker (8. März 2006)

Sachsen Anhalt - bike wird aber garantiert nicht hier vertickt hier fährt kein schwein highend


----------



## Island (8. März 2006)

wie hat man es dir gestohlen? Dich vom Rad runtergeworfen und geklaut? Oder warste damit in der Innenstadt einkaufen?


----------



## speedy_j (8. März 2006)

sadbiker schrieb:
			
		

> bike wird aber garantiert nicht hier vertickt hier fährt kein schwein highend




ganz schön hochnäsig der herr?
hier gibt es bestimmt genug leute, die mit dir mithalten wollen. und sachsen anhalt ist auch ein kleiner geographischer begriff.

vielleicht schaust du erst mal in deinem bekanntenkreis, wer scharf auf so ein bike ist, als hier so eine panik zu verbreiten.


----------



## SpongeBob (8. März 2006)

Hat so ein "super tolles" Bike und lässt es im Keller stehen 

Selbst Schuld!


----------



## Stefan-S (9. März 2006)

Wieso selbst schuld???
Er schreibt, dass das Fahrrad im abgeschlossenen Keller stand. Die meisten Räder stehen in Kellern oder Garagen. Okay die Aussage bzg. Sachsen Anhalt war nicht sehr diplomatisch.

@sadbiker: Ich hoffe dein Rad taucht wieder auf.


----------



## Hupert (9. März 2006)

SpongeBob schrieb:
			
		

> Hat so ein "super tolles" Bike und lässt es im Keller stehen
> 
> Selbst Schuld!




...sowas nimmt man mit ins Bett, zumindest wenn man da gerade Platz hat. Aber im Keller hat sowas definitiv nix zu suchen...


----------



## gurkenfolie (9. März 2006)

Hupert schrieb:
			
		

> ...sowas nimmt man mit ins Bett, zumindest wenn man da gerade Platz hat. Aber im Keller hat sowas definitiv nix zu suchen...



vielleicht hat er ja ne kellerwohnung.


----------



## mauriex (9. März 2006)

Aus genau diesem Grund steht mein Baby bei mir in der Wohnung. Ist zwar besch...en immer mit Bike das enge Treppenhaus hochzutraben aber ist doch erheblich sicherer. Mein erstes Bike wurde auch vor Jahren ausm abgeschlossenen Keller geklaut - deshalb, nie wieder im Keller.
Trotzdem mein Beileid an den Threadersteller.


edit:



			
				Hupert schrieb:
			
		

> ... im Keller hat sowas definitiv nix zu suchen...


genau so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hupert (9. März 2006)

mauriex schrieb:
			
		

> Aus genau diesem Grund steht mein Baby bei mir in der Wohnung. Ist zwar besch...en immer mit Bike das enge Treppenhaus hochzutraben aber ist doch erheblich sicherer. Mein erstes Bike wurde auch vor Jahren ausm abgeschlossenen Keller geklaut - deshalb, nie wieder im Keller.
> Trotzdem mein Beileid an den Threadersteller.
> 
> 
> ...




Ich wohn im 5. OG und wir haben keinen Fahrstuhl... das Bike isses mir oder besser sollte es jedem Wert sein.


----------



## FrankenRider (9. März 2006)

die angaben wo und wie ihr alle wohnt und wie dumm er is sein bike nicht mit ins bett zu nehmen helfen ihm sicher wahnsinnig weiter 
Tust mir echt leid dass dir jetzt vor der neuen saison dein geliebter gaul geklaut wurde.
Ich halt bei ebay die augen offen (du hofftl auch).


p.s. in was für ner welt leben wir eigtl wo man angemacht wird das man sein bike nicht im tresor einbunkert sondern in nem abgeschlossenen (!) keller abstellt da sowas ja diebe geradezu einläd. Hallo?!?! das is mein bike dafür zahl ich nen haufen geld und das is meins da hat keiner was dran zu suchen auch wenns nachts mitten in der einfahrt liegt..... traurige welt echt


----------



## dioXxide (9. März 2006)

Ich denke auch, den Platz hat jeder in der Wohnung. Ich stell ja auch keinen neuen Laptop in den Keller.


----------



## Moesch (9. März 2006)

dioXxide schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke auch, den Platz hat jeder in der Wohnung. Ich stell ja auch keinen neuen Laptop in den Keller.



Der Vergleich hinkt gewaltig.....
Hast Du schon mal n Laptop gesehen? Dann weisst du sicherlich auch das der viel kleiner ist und nicht so sperrig ist. Ausserdem gibt es im Keller keinen extra "Laptopkeller"  (ich geh einfach mal davon aus, dass der Keller bei dir n Fahrradkeller ist)

Ausserdem ist das ein *abgeschlossener* Keller, ein Dieb könnte genauso in eine *abgeschlossene* Wohnung einbrechen und das Fahrrad klauen, wenn er weiss das da n wertvolles Bike drin ist  
Zumal Kellertüren von Fahrradkellern meistens aus Stahl sind und Haus -oder Wohnungstüren eigentlich nicht...

Anstatt einen anderen "Bikerkollegen", dem gerade sein Bike gestohlen wurde, dumm fertig zu machen sollte man versuchen so gut wie möglich zu helfen.
Was würdet Ihr da machen????!??!?!?!

Das ist echt nicht schön...... 

Ich hoffe, Du hast Glück und kriegst es irgendwie wieder....


----------



## Hupert (9. März 2006)

Aber in der Wohnung bin ich und giere nur darauf dem Kerl die Eier abzuschneiden!


----------



## Stefan-S (10. März 2006)

Liest man nur diesen Thread, entsteht der Eindruck, dass man bei Diebstahl selbst schuld ist, wenn man sein Fahrrad nicht in der Wohnung stehen hat. Mag ja sein dass einige von euch die Räder in der Wohnung abstellen. Eines weiss ich aber ganz genau: Die meisten Räder stehen definitiv in Kellern oder Garagen. Auch ist es so, dass die meisten Räder nicht aus abgeschlossenen Räumen, sondern in freier Wildbahn gestohlen werden. Wie auch immer, blöd isses immer. Da schreibt einer "selbst schuld" und andere wiederholen... Ich denke wir sind eine Community.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gurkenfolie (10. März 2006)

vielleicht wäre ein extra thread, wo geschädigte ihre geklauten parts mit seriennummer einstellen könnten, eine echte bereicherung hier?


----------



## jezebel007 (10. März 2006)

Sorry Leute, 
mir sind Ende letzten Jahres auch 2 Bikes (u.a. ein nagelneues) aus dem verschlossenen Kellerraum geklaut worden. 
Hat jemand von den "diplomatischen" Schwallern eine Familie, einen Sohn (der gerne dran rumspielt) oder vielleicht beides und nur ne 2-3 Zimmer Wohnung???
Dann würdet Ihr nicht so nen Schwachsinn verzapfen von wegen wo das Bike zu stehen hat! Das ist wohl jedermanns eigene Sache.
Was ist, wenn jemand in Eure Wohnung einbricht und das Bike klaut (so ne Balkon- oder Terrassentür ist schnell zerschlagen)?
Sagt Euch dann auch einer, was hat denn das Rad in der Wohnung zu suchen, bringt es doch auf die Bank und schließt es im Tresor ein...?

Ne halbwegs vernünftige Hausratversicherung OHNE Zusatz-Radversicherung zahlt, wenn das Teil aus nem verschlossenen Kellerraum geklaut wurde.

@sadbiker: Ich schau auch die ganze Zeit auf ebay, hab auch Suchen am Laufen, ne Möglichkeit ist es allemal... Viel Glück!


----------



## jezebel007 (10. März 2006)

Soory.....

@Moesch: Hab Deinen Thread zu spät gelesen ....


----------



## Monsterwade (13. März 2006)

@Sadbiker: Tut mir leid um dein schönes Bike und hoffe der Täter wird geschnappt.

Ein kleiner Tipp für alle die ihr Bike noch haben: Selbst in verschlossenen Räumen 
(Auto/Garage/Keller) die Bikes immer mit einem hochwertigen
Schloss festketten. Für Garage und Keller eignen sich Wandanker oder
Schwerlast-Dübel, für das Auto ein Stahlseil, das man zwischen Rückenlehne
und Sitzpolster zieht. Denn was nützt die beste Versicherung, wenn man nicht
biken kann.


----------



## crushercrusher (19. März 2006)

hi,

mir wurde gestern mein geliebtes bike geklaut und ich hab natürlich sofort ne anzeige bei der polizei gemacht und es auch meiner versicherung gemeldet..nun zu meiner frage, hat jemand mit sowas erfahrung??wie lange sucht eigentlich die polizei nach meinem fahrrad und wann kann ich mit der zahlung meiner versicherung rechnen, handelt sich um eine erweiterte hausrat der debeka..

danke für antworten..

mfg crusher..


----------



## Hart (19. März 2006)

Du hast doch von der Polizei eine Bestätigung bekommen-damit ab zur Versicherung..

Aussage eines Polizeibeamten,als ich mein Rad als gestohlen (aus dem Keller!) gemeldet habe: "Das können sie vergessen, wir haben anderes zu tun....außerdem ist das schon längst in Teilen bei ebay zu finden..."


----------



## Kayn (19. März 2006)

man fragt sich auch wie die polizei danach suchen soll, wäre eigenntlich steuergeld verschwendung. aber so machen die bullen auch nix anderes wie dumm in der gegen fahren und am PC hocken ^^

mit ner guten versicherung kommste da schon weiter


----------



## mimi3 (19. März 2006)

Das mit der Polizei hört sich ja ziemlich sinnlos an,
aber das Fahrrad meiner Freundin haben die doch glatt
nach einen Jahr in einen guten Zustand wiedergefunden.
Und das in Berlin.


----------



## Tse_Tse_Fly (20. März 2006)

Also sowas teures wie ein Fahrrad wurde mir noch nicht gestohlen. Aber dafür wurde mal mein Auto gestohlen (ist schon fast 10 Jahre her) als ich gerade 3 Monate in England war. Mein Auto hatte ich zuhause gelassen (hab damals noch bei meinen Eltern gewohnt).
Als mein Vater das dann regeln wollte sagten die Polizisten zu ihm auch "da können wir nichts machen".
Ich würde es umgehend der Versicherung melden bevor da irgendwelche Fristen oder so ablaufen. Die werden Dir dann schon sagen wie das mit der Polizei weiterläuft bzw. wann Du das Geld bekommst.


----------



## kh-cap (20. März 2006)

Kayn schrieb:
			
		

> man fragt sich auch wie die polizei danach suchen soll, wäre eigenntlich steuergeld verschwendung. aber so machen die bullen auch nix anderes wie dumm in der gegen fahren und am PC hocken ^^
> 
> mit ner guten versicherung kommste da schon weiter




aha.
was soll ich "bulle" denn deiner meinung nach machen? jeden fahrradfahrer in der stadt anhalten und die rahmennummer checken?
mal davon abgesehen, dass gerade die, die am lautesten schreien, sich massiv beschweren würden, wenn sie alle paar wochen angehalten und kontrolliert würden.
sicher wird im rahmen von sonderkontrollen sowas gemacht. es werden auch die "bekannten fahrraddiebe" des öfteren kontrolliert und die 160 cm personenen auf einem rad mit 21er rahmenhöhe  .
mehr geht aber nicht.
würde ein beamter alle möglichkeiten abschöpfen (flohmärkte, tageszeitungen, fachteitschriften, e-bay u.a.), würde er wochen mit einem diebstaal zu tun haben.
was soll dann den 500 anderen erzählt werden, denen was gekalut wurde? oder zahlst du 10% mehr steuern, damit wir den polizeiapparat entsprechend aufblähen können?

also, erst denken und dann mal die dummen sprüche sein lassen.

kh-cap


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swiss (20. März 2006)

In der CH zahlt die VErsicherung nach 30 Tagen.

Die Bullen suchen gar nicht, aber sie überprüfen die RNr. bei Stichproben.


----------



## andy080363 (20. März 2006)

Hey,
meine Versicherung hat nach ca 1 Woche gezahlt, ohne Stress.
Denk dran alles was Du zusätzlich Gekauft hast (Verschleißteile usw) und belegen kannst, bekommst Du zusätzlich zum Kaufpreis ersetzt. So war es bei mir, war ein Tipp von einer Freundin die bei einer Versicherung arbeitet.


----------



## Hart (20. März 2006)

Ich habe absolutes Verständnis dafür,das die Polizei nahezu machtlos ist; hat sie doch genug mit den Rotzlöffeln zu tun, die prügelnd- und kiffenderweise marodend durch die Strassen ziehen...und das meine ich jetzt nicht ironisch...

Wie gesagt-der Polizist hat sich bei mir die Zeit genommen, alles anzuhören, hat die Anzeige gegen Unbekannt aufgenommen ("Das müssen wir halt so abwickeln"), hat mir den Schrieb für die Versicherung ausgestellt und gemeint "Wenn´s Probleme gibt, kommen sie noch mal wieder-hier ist meine Durchwahl", und damit war das Thema durch...


----------



## dubbel (20. März 2006)

kiffer marodieren doch nicht.


----------



## totte (20. März 2006)

Aber vielleicht "maroden" sie ja doch? Ma nachdenken. Nee echt, "Hart".


----------



## Mr. Sicherheit (23. März 2006)

Mich würde mal interessieren, wie es zu dem Diebstahl kommen konnte.

- Hast Du das Fahrrad am festen Gegenstand abgesperrt?
- Hast Du nur mehrere Schlösser?
- Hast Du ein Bügel und ein Panzerkettenschloss?
- Hast Du 1 oder mehrere Alarmanlagen?

Wenn Du alle diese Fragen mit NEIN beantworten kannst, darf man sich nicht wundern, wenn das Fahrrad dann auf einmal weg ist... Und gerade wenn man das Fahrrad in ruhigen Gebieten oder über Nacht abstellt, ist es besonders gefährlich.


----------



## jtclark (24. März 2006)

- Hast Du das Fahrrad am festen Gegenstand abgesperrt?
- Hast Du nur mehrere Schlösser?
- Hast Du ein Bügel und ein Panzerkettenschloss?
- Hast Du 1 oder mehrere Alarmanlagen?

Moin,

Mister Sicherheits posts sind vielen von euch mehr als bekannt,  aber in den Punkten muss ich ihm (ausser Alarmanlage) beipflichten. Denn ohne diese sachen hast du bei dr Versicherung ein Problem! 

Du musst in jedem Fall mit dem Schreiben was du von den Beamten bekommen hast zur Versicherung gehen.

gruss jt


----------



## Scale99 (24. März 2006)

Ein vernünftiges Schloss für den Rahmen und noch ein vernünftiges Schloß für Laufräder Sattel - und nix mehr mit Diebstahl


----------



## Monsterwade (24. März 2006)

Sorry fÃ¼r dein Bike.

Ein Schwerlastanker in der Wand und ein Abus Granit X-Plus fÃ¼r zusammen 
80â¬. Aber hinterher ist man immer schlauer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr. Sicherheit (24. März 2006)

jtclark schrieb:
			
		

> - Hast Du das Fahrrad am festen Gegenstand abgesperrt?
> - Hast Du nur mehrere SchlÃ¶sser?
> - Hast Du ein BÃ¼gel und ein Panzerkettenschloss?
> - Hast Du 1 oder mehrere Alarmanlagen?
> ...



Warum auÃer der Alarmanlage? Die Alarmanlage ist doch wichtigste von allen!! Oder glaubst Du jemand klaut ein Fahrrad, wenn die Sirene los geht??
AuÃerdem kriegt man die Alarmanlagen schon ab 1,99/StÃ¼ck. Viel billiger als ein Schloss um 80 â¬!! Ganz nach dem Motto: "Ich bin doch nicht blÃ¶d, mann!" Kennt Ihr die Mediamarkt-Werbung?


----------



## knoflok (24. März 2006)

...nur das die anders geht, die werbung...


----------



## goticusrex (31. März 2006)

Also mir wurde im Februar mein Scott Octane FX2 aus der Garage gestohlen ( war mit Abus gesichert ).
Ich bin folgendermaßen vorgegangen:

1. Polizei ( logischerweise sofort )
2. Versicherung informiert, da Hausratversicherung (asap, mit Rechnung !!)
3.Für die Versicherung den Nachweis gebracht, was ein vergleichbares Rad heute kostet .
4. Nach 4 Wochen vom Fundamt die Bestätigung eingeholt, daß es nicht gefunden wurde.
5.Geld erhalten nach 5 Wochen

Mein Versicherungsvertreter war aber auch sehr kulant, ging ganz ohne Probleme!!

Hoffe das hilft bei Dir auch !!!

Gruß

GR


----------



## jezebel007 (5. April 2006)

Bei mir hat´s ca 2 Wochen gedauert, bis ich den Scheck hatte  
Kurz drauf kam von der Staatsanwaltschaft das Schreiben, dass das Verfahren eingestellt wurde. 

Ich hab´s erst den Grünen gemeldet, dann die Versicherung (Hausrat) angerufen, Aufstellung und Rechnung(en) der geklauten Gegenstände (war ein Kelleraufbruch) an die Versicherung und gut war´s.
Sogar für mein altes Hardtail gabs noch richtig Asche (2 Bikes wurden geklaut), obwohl ich keine Rechnung mehr hatte. Aber die Versicherung ersetzt den Wert eines gleichwertigen Radls (Stumpjumper)
Ich hätt aber trotzdem lieber das Radl behalten  

Naja, jetzt Schwerlasanker in der Wand, Abus dran und das Ganze noch mit nem Motorradschloss (wiegt ca. 3 kg) gesichert. 

Durch sowas wird man leider auch etwas paranoid  

CYa Gerry


----------



## Mr. Sicherheit (6. April 2006)

Tja, hättest Du eine oder sogar 2 Alarmanlagen am Fahrrad installiert, würde beim Fahrrad-Klau im Keller sofort das ganze Wohnhaus (!!) den Diebstahl akustisch hören!
Von Schlössern alleine lassen sich nun mal keine Fahrräder sichern!! Warum begreift Ihr das nicht?


----------



## torben2005 (6. April 2006)

mach dich mal auf die suche nach einem neuen.........

und ob das die versicherung übernimmt.....hmmmmmm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ilex (6. April 2006)

nö, Fahrraddiebstahl sehe ich auch nicht im dringlicheren Zuständikeitsbereich der Polizei. Die Manpower ist bereits durch die Gebrüder Albrecht gebunden, die täglich Aufklärungsbedarf für den Diebstahl an bundesweit durchschnittlich 325 Schokoriegeln anmelden. In exemplarischer Anwendung der bekannten Regeln für Pferdediebstahl in westlichen US-Staaten des späten 19. Hahrhunderts sehe ich aber nur bedingt eine Lösung. Es kotzt mich an, für Fahrten in besiedeltem Gebiet eine zweirädrige Gurke vorzuhalten, die den Namen Fahrrad kaum mehr verdient. Es ist auch in einer Zeit wo ein Umdenken in Sachen Individualverkehr, Energieverbrauch, pers. Gesundheitsvorsorge etc. angesagt wird nicht einzusehen, daß Freund Mehmed mit seinem 3er Schrott-BMW mit Mordssound und alle Extras vor der Kneipe anstinkt, während dessen Kumpel sein Prestigeobjekt Helius, das ja irgendwie eine Verkörperung der eingeforderten Tugenden ist im Keller verstecken muß. Kurz und gut ist es für mich auch eine Frage der Augenhygiene, ich freue mich einfach im Straßenbild ein schönes altes Zaskar zu entdecken, wie es zu Zeiten ein italienischer Sportwagen war. Wenn ich sehe was an Straßenlaternen und Fahrradständer so angekettet ist befällt mich körperliches Unwohlsein. Aber als Radfahrer haben wir jetzt ja den kampfeserprobtesten aller denkbaren Verbandsvorsitzenden. Mutig wird er bei den Herstellern die Durchnummerierung aller Anbauteile durchsetzen, damit der Spruch nicht mehr gültig ist, ein geklautes Teil ist ein verkauftes Teil. Die Industrie wird dies letztendlich sogar gegrüßen, weil sie nicht mehr gezwungen sein wird bei Material- und Fertigungsfehlern z.B. alle Vorderradnaben die den Namen Deore tragen zurückzurufen, sondern nur noch einzelne Chargen.


----------



## mightyEx (6. April 2006)

ilex schrieb:
			
		

> ...Aber als Radfahrer haben wir jetzt ja den kampfeserprobtesten aller denkbaren Verbandsvorsitzenden. Mutig wird er bei den Herstellern die Durchnummerierung aller Anbauteile durchsetzen, damit der Spruch nicht mehr gültig ist, ein geklautes Teil ist ein verkauftes Teil. Die Industrie wird dies letztendlich sogar gegrüßen, weil sie nicht mehr gezwungen sein wird bei Material- und Fertigungsfehlern z.B. alle Vorderradnaben die den Namen Deore tragen zurückzurufen, sondern nur noch einzelne Chargen.



Solange es noch selbst Rahmen ohne Nummern gibt, glaube ich kaum an eine konsequente Durchnummerierung. In der DIN 79100 ist eine Rahmennummer schon ewig vorgeschrieben - nur wer hält sich dran  ?! Die DIN 79100 (die mehrfach überarbeitet wurde) ist lediglich eine Art Zertifizierung, die keine Pflicht ist. Da muß schon eine Gesetzesnovelle her, um eine Durchnummerierung vorzuschreiben. Die Frage ist auch, wie das bei Importen gehandhabt wird, da ja ein großer Teil der Räder und Teile importiert wird. Da bedarf es sogar internationaler Vereinbarungen.
Also ich seh da eine konsequente Durchnummerierung noch in weiter Ferne schweifen.


----------



## ilex (6. April 2006)

mightyEx schrieb:
			
		

> Solange es noch selbst Rahmen ohne Nummern gibt, glaube ich kaum an eine konsequente Durchnummerierung. In der DIN 79100 ist eine Rahmennummer schon ewig vorgeschrieben - nur wer hält sich dran  ?! Die DIN 79100 (die mehrfach überarbeitet wurde) ist lediglich eine Art Zertifizierung, die keine Pflicht ist. Da muß schon eine Gesetzesnovelle her, um eine Durchnummerierung vorzuschreiben. Die Frage ist auch, wie das bei Importen gehandhabt wird, da ja ein großer Teil der Räder und Teile importiert wird. Da bedarf es sogar internationaler Vereinbarungen.
> Also ich seh da eine konsequente Durchnummerierung noch in weiter Ferne schweifen.



das befürchte ich allerdings auch. Wie an anderer Stelle zu lesen war, von einer Anerkennung des Fahrrades als Verkehrsmittel und der Rechte des Radfahrers als Verkehrsteilnehmer sind wir noch weit entfernt ...


----------



## walvis (6. April 2006)

Verstehe aber schon den Frust des polizeilichen Desinteresses und kann dem Kollegen in Gruen auch nicht so ganz zu stimmen. Roland Berger (wenn man denen den glauben kann/will/soll) hatte vor zwei Jahren einmal behauptet das ca. 40% der effektivitaet der Polizei fuer ueberfluessige und doppelte Erfuelung von Buerokratievorschriften draufgehen. 

Das ist nun sicher nicht die Schuld der Freunde in Gruen aber etwas das man aendern koennte.

Zudem ist der Diebstahl exklusiver Bikes - nehmen wir einmal das Helius - doch etwas anderes als wenn die Stadtschlampe mal eben vor der Bahnhofskneipe entfuerht wird - da ist die Versicherungssumme wesentlich hoeher und ein Eigener duerfte sich auch etwas mehr Einsatz der helfenden Freunde erwarten da so ein Helius ja nicht zu tausenden durch die Vorgaertensiedlungen und ebays dieser Welt schleiert - 5 Wochen investigatives vorgehen sind also ein wenig arg - aber laut Roland Berger gehen davon ja ca. 2 Wochen fuer Akten Abschreiben drauf....


----------



## Stefan.B (7. April 2006)

dubbel schrieb:
			
		

> kiffer marodieren doch nicht.


Geil


----------



## Stefan.B (7. April 2006)

knoflok schrieb:
			
		

> ...nur das die anders geht, die werbung...


Nochma Geil


----------



## tobago (7. April 2006)

mimi3 schrieb:
			
		

> Das mit der Polizei hört sich ja ziemlich sinnlos an,
> aber das Fahrrad meiner Freundin haben die doch glatt
> nach einen Jahr in einen guten Zustand wiedergefunden.
> Und das in Berlin.




Bei mir warens besoffene Kumpels, die nachts um 2 anriefen:" Sag mal du hattest doch ein silbernes Rad?" 
"Ja, mit Lackschaden am Oberrohr"
"Wir habens beim pissen im Gebüsch gefunden"

Schwein gehabt!!!


----------



## Mongoele (7. April 2006)

tobago schrieb:
			
		

> "Wir habens beim pissen im Gebüsch gefunden"
> QUOTE]
> 
> haben se "draufgemacht"?


----------



## fluorescens (18. April 2006)

Hallo,
habe das gleiche zwar schon im Berlin-Unterforum geschrieben, aber da ja ein Fahrrad schnell von einem Ort zum nächsten Transportiert werden kann, und hier bestimmt mehr Leute reinschauen: mein Hot Chili Zymotic wurde aus meinem abgeschlossenen Keller in Berlin am Montag, den 10.04.06 gestohlen.

Hier eine kurze Beschreibung:
Rahmen: Hot Chili Zymotic 20,5 Zoll, Farbe gelb, Rahmennummer RW98
Gabel: Magura o24u Firmtech
Schaltung: Sram X.9, XT Umwerfer, XT Kassette
Bremsen: Magura HS33 in Silber mit Pulcro Brakebooster
Kurbel: XT (Octalink) mittleres Kettenblatt von Stronglight
Laufräder: DT Onyx Naben, Sapim Laser Speichen, Mavic 221 Felgen, alles schwarz
Sattelstütze/Sattel: Thomson Elite/Flite TT
Vorbau/Lenker/Barends: Ritchey WCS
sonstiges: Polar Speedsensor, Tacx Tao Flaschenhalter, Mythos XC Reifen (rot/schwarz), Ritchey Pro Pedale und eine nagelneue Wippermann Kette (letzte Woche montiert)   

Sollte jemand das Rad sehen, würde ich mich über eine Nachricht riesig freuen (Tel. 01723993929). Einen ordentlichen Finderlohn, falls es tatsächlich wieder auftaucht, gibt es natürlich auch.

Gruß Florian


----------



## gunpet (21. April 2006)

Hallo, am 06.04.06 wurde mir mein Rocky Mountain RM7 Wade Simmons Edition, in Hamburg aus dem Keller gestohlen. Das Bike ist vom Aufbau her wohl ziemlich einzigartig und somit leicht zu erkennen. Also, wenn sich das freundliche Wesen mal damit auf dem Trail/Park zeigt und ihr meint das könnte mein Bike sein wäre ich über eine Info sehr dankbar. Fette Belohnung garantiert. Tel.: 01792322821  
Zum Bike:  Wade Simmons Edition ( schwarz-alunatur-grüne Flammen, M), Marzocchi Shiver DC gold, GustafM mit Deore Hebel ! , goldene !! Truvativ Hussefeld Kurbel, Rohloff Nabe schwarz, 321 schwarz, Race face Sattel und das Ganze schon gut benutzt. Ist halt 'nen DH-Freerider.... ...Vielen Dank  !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonzai1982 (21. April 2006)

Shit...HH ist natürlich viel zu weit für mich weg um aktiv einzugreifen. Aber solltest du den Kerl erwischen, meinen Segen hast du ihm eine verdammt ordentliche Tracht Prügel zu verpassen.....wie kann man nur.
Viel Glück, hoffentlich findet sich das gute Stück heil wieder ein.
Alex


----------



## numinisflo (21. April 2006)

Noch ein Tip von mir: 
Poste dein Anliegen nochmal kurz in diesen Thread - da sind einige Rocky-Rider am Start, vielleicht hilft es ja. Ansonsten mein Beileid!

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=186380&page=13

FLO


----------



## Redking (21. April 2006)

Hab ich schon für ihn gemacht!
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## SpongeBob (21. April 2006)

Ich kann einfach nicht verstehen wie man ein Bike ab 1000 EUR aufwärts im Keller stehen lassen kann?! Nein, das will ich einfach nicht verstehen. Da ist man doch selbst Schuld wenn es weg kommt. Ist das Gleiche als wenn ich mein Auto offen stehen lasse.....


----------



## ROC (21. April 2006)

Sponge hat Recht...


----------



## Karl Klammer (21. April 2006)

Hat er nicht.


----------



## Tilo (21. April 2006)

gunpet schrieb:
			
		

> GustafM mit Deore Hebel !



Hi!

Viel Erfolg bei der Suche!!!

OT:
Die Deore Hebel mit der Gustav M? Ging das ohne Probleme? Wie ist der Druckpunkt?

cu
Tilo


----------



## punkt (21. April 2006)

Karl Klammer schrieb:
			
		

> Hat er nicht.


du glaubst gar nicht wie schnell so ein keller aufgebrochen ist


das bike wirste wohl wahrscheinlich nicht wiederbekommen, aber im keller ist es ja mitversichert, wenn du eine versicherung hast


----------



## Wave (21. April 2006)

wenn irgendwer mein rad wirklich haben will holt er es sich auch aus dem zimmer! für mich macht es keinen unterschied ob keller oder "im" haus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SpongeBob (21. April 2006)

Und die normale Hausratversicherung zahlt Bikes nur bis 500 EUR, unter umständen auch 1000 EUR. Aber mehr eigentlich nicht. Mehr muss extra angegeben und bezahlt werden.

Ich für meinen Teil trage mein Bike 5 Stockwerke hoch und dann ab ins WZ.

Ich schließe es nicht mal irgendwo an oder so.

Naja. Egal. Hoffe er findet es wieder!



			
				Karl.Klammer schrieb:
			
		

> Hat er nicht.



Hat er wohl! So!


----------



## SpongeBob (21. April 2006)

Mecky schrieb:
			
		

> wenn irgendwer mein rad wirklich haben will holt er es sich auch aus dem zimmer! für mich macht es keinen unterschied ob keller oder "im" haus



Aber er wird sich schon überlegen in eine Wohnung einzusteigen oder nur den Keller. Zumal ein Keller leichter offen ist als die Wohnung. Und im Keller bekommt es kaum einer mit. Wenn die Wohnung aufgebrochen wird, bekommen das hoffentlich die Nachbarn mit.

Aber sicher ist nichts. Das stimmt. Nur: "Gelegenheit macht Diebe"


----------



## norman68 (21. April 2006)

SpongeBob schrieb:
			
		

> Aber er wird sich schon überlegen in eine Wohnung einzusteigen oder nur den Keller. Zumal ein Keller leichter offen ist als die Wohnung. Und im Keller bekommt es kaum einer mit. Wenn die Wohnung aufgebrochen wird, bekommen das hoffentlich die Nachbarn mit.
> 
> Aber sicher ist nichts. Das stimmt. Nur: "Gelegenheit macht Diebe"



Na bei mir sind meine Bikes im Keller sicherer wie in der Wohnung. Der Keller hat eine Eisentür da das mal ein Heizölraum war. Zu den Fenster die da drinnen sind bekommst du kein Bike durch denn die sind viel zu klein. Wenn da echt mal einer Einbrechen möchte damit er an meine Bikes kommt na dann viel Spaß denn Lautlos geht das auf keinen Fall.

Ciao Norman


----------



## SpongeBob (22. April 2006)

@ Norman

Joa, das ja i.O. aber hat nicht jeder einen "Bunker" als Keller. Aber selbst dann würde mein Bike oben bei mir stehen


----------



## MealsOnWheels (23. April 2006)

Möchte nur mal an die angemessene "Selbsthilfe" erinnern, wenn Du Dein Bike mit einem Fremden darauf entdeckst!  

Will zwar hier keine Gewalt aufhetzen - aber wenn er nicht freiwillig stehen bleibt, kannst Du ihn ruhig "runtertreten" - meinen Segen hättest Du!  

@ Sponge: Ich hänge in meiner Wohnung auch lieber Bilder als Bikes an die Wand! Keller ist meiner Meinung nach OK - wenn hinter verschlossener Haustüre!


----------



## Mongoele (23. April 2006)

swiss schrieb:
			
		

> wtf cares?


wtf cares if you do???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kitor (24. April 2006)

Mongoele schrieb:
			
		

> wtf cares if you do???


----------



## MüsliFresser (25. April 2006)

weil es ja doch ein wenig mit radfahren zu tun hat, stell ich es hier rein!

heute nachmittag war ich bei einem kumpel, um ein anderes vorderrad für mein rennrad auszuprobieren (ich wollte wissen, warum diese verdammte ding nicht bremst).

wir tauschten sein vorderrad mit dem meines renners im treppenhaus direkt am hauseingang (mehrfamilenhaus) aus. das andere vorderrad ließen wir dort liegen.

nach dem wir kurz (max. 5min) das andere vorderrad an meinem renner ausprobierten (es bremste immer noch nicht), gingen wir wieder rein um die ganze sache wieder umzubauen, dabei entfernten wir uns keine 10m von der haustür!!!

nur jetzt fehlte das andere vorderrad, sofort fielen uns wieder die beiden "männer" süd-ost europäischer abstammung ein, die kurz zuvor als einzigste in das haus gegangen sind.

mein kumpel erfragte dann beim hauswart (?) wo denn der neue mieter eingezogen ist.
darauf gingen wir zu ihm hoch, um ihm zu fragen ob er vielleicht wüssten, wo das rad jetzt liege.
nachdem der mieter uns verständlich machte, nichts damit zu tun zu haben, machten wir im verständlich, dass wir jetzt die polizei rufen würden, worauf er mit schlägen sehr aggressiv reagierte. ein rückzug war jetzt angesagt.

unten vor dem hauseingang standen dann auch schon die nächsten drei kumpels von dem mieter, wovon ich zwei noch aus dem kindergarten und der grundschule her kannte (berlin ist doch nur ein dorf). die waren das ganze gegenteil von denen dort oben, zudem waren sie schwer entsetzt über das, was sie gerade beobachteten mussten (die wohnungstüren sind vom treppenahus über lange "balkone" zu erreichen, und so von unten einzusehen).
das ich die beiden kannte, entschärfte die situation grundsätzlich, aufeinmal war alles "friede freude eierkuchen". mein kumpel durfte dann sogar in die wohnung, um nach dem rad zu suchen.

klar, dass es jetzt nichtmehr anzufinden war!!!

es lag ja auch auf der anderen seite des hauses, ca. zwei parteien weiter rechts!

mein eigentliches problem ist jetzt, ich könnte (oder hätte gleich) eine anzeige wegen diebstahl aufgeben können! nur:
1) hab ich nicht viel in der hand, denn das hätte auch jeder andere im haus machen können. also runter gehen, rad mitnehmen und nach hinten rausschmeißen
2) ist es ein problem, das die angst besteht, das mein kumpel deswegen dann eines nachts "ein paar aufs maul bekommt" (wie gesagt, gleiches haus)

welche möglichkeiten hat man jetzt, "gefahrenfrei" diesen idioten zu zeigen, dass das flasch war???

sven


----------



## Journeyman (26. April 2006)

In Berlin nur noch hier mit:


----------



## foenfrisur (26. April 2006)

MüsliFresser schrieb:
			
		

> welche möglichkeiten hat man jetzt, "gefahrenfrei" diesen idioten zu zeigen, dass das flasch war???
> 
> sven



anzeige bringt nix weil aussage gg. aussage und kein öffentliches interesse = einstellung des verfahrens.
ist eh keine gute idee, weil du keine beweise hast und keine zeugen die´s gesehen haben das er/sie das rad mitgenommen haben.
eine anzeige auf so etwas aufzubauen kann auch nach hinten losgehen und wenn man pech hat gibt´s ne retourkutsche in form einer anzeige wg. rufschädigung oder sowas vom "täter".

viel bessere möglichkeit = völkerverständigung! 

rede mit ihm....wenn du´s richtig anstellst, wird er dein kumpel sein und immer freundlich grüßen wenn er dich oder deinen freund sieht!


----------



## !MoD (26. April 2006)

habt ihr den das rad wiederbekommen?


----------



## knoflok (26. April 2006)

ne er hats draussen liegen lassen... 

wer lesen kann etc...


----------



## AngryApe (26. April 2006)

hmm vielleicht hats auch nur eine der mietparteien weggeräumt weils im weg war oder aus anderem grund "störte", sowas ist mir hier auch schon passiert


----------



## sPrmaRv (26. April 2006)

> sportler1989
> habt ihr den das rad wiederbekommen?





> es lag ja auch auf der anderen seite des hauses, ca. zwei parteien weiter rechts!



Also, das problem ist bei den Junx, das die dann mit 20 Mann ankommen.
Ich hatte auch mal vor etlichen Jahren probleme mit solchen Leuten.
Die haben mir ne Jacke abgezogen usw. Schön war halt, das ich Leute kannte die etwas "höher" gestellt waren und respektiert wurden. Nach dem diese, die "kleineren Junx" zusammen geschissen haben und gesagt bekommen haben. Wenn mich einer oder meine Freund nochmal anfässt, gibt es wirkliche Probleme. Und schwupps konnte ich durch Spandau gehen zu jeder Zeit und egal wo, mir is nix passiert und ich hatte ne Menge Freunde aufeinmal 
Leider kann man als "deutcher" ohne Beziehung da nix machen. Ich würde auch davon abraten ne Anzeige zumachen, auch wenn man Zeugen/Beweise hätte. Die haben meist ne "grosse" Familie. besonders wenn dein Kumpel im gleichen Haus wohnt.
Wie schon oben angesprochen wurde, sei immer schön nett und mach dir den "Feind" zum Freund.
Probiers....


----------



## BlingBling (26. April 2006)

Möglichkeit A:


Klau ihm sein geklautes (RAD??  ) und vertick es auf dem Flohmarkt!
Für die Kohle kauft Du Dir das Ersatzteil.


Mit dem Stolzierts Du dann jeden Tag auf dem Weg zur Arbeit vor seiner 
Nase rum.

Soll mal fühlen wie madig es ist beklaut zu werden.

Möglichkeit B:

Menschen mit solch geringem Unrechtsbewusstsein bauen immer Shice und haben 
immer Dreck am Stecken.

Daraus lassen sich prima Fallstricke bauen->Polizei etc....

Ganz nach dem Prinzip:F**kst Du Mich F**ke ich Dich!

Der gute Jäger hat Geduld!

Und: So läuft das nunmal in Sozialsystemen....
       Bist du unsozial musst du aus dem Spiel und ne Runde lang ins Ächtz.
       Selber Schuld.

Ah: Variante C:

Du säufst mit ihm Bruderschaft-für die bösen vermutungen und so ........
Geht auch.


----------



## Wandschrank (27. April 2006)

Es ist wahr und stimmt mich traurig daß man heutzutage Beziehungen braucht, um nicht in solche situationen zu kommen.

Kenne das auch. Fest im Dorf...steht plötzlich ein Kind Türkischer Abstammung vor mir und rozt mich an. Kurz darauf stehen ein duzend um mich rum. 
Zum Glück! erkannte mich einer von denen...war mit mir zur Schule gegangen.
Der Kleine entschuldigte sich sofort und ich hatte auf einmal eine menge Freunde mehr :kotz: .

Armes Deutschland


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steffenK (28. April 2006)

Gewalt ist keine Lösung!!!!

Aber sag das mal denen...


----------



## baldur (30. April 2006)

In was für einer Gegend wohnst du denn?

In den Bronx?


----------



## jomaxbax (30. April 2006)

Hallo Gemeinde,
meiner Freundin ist heute (30.04.06) das nagelneue *Canyon Nerve RC8 Modell '05 *in Riva aus einem abgeschlossenen Hotel-Fahrradraum geklaut worden. Das Bike war mit einem blauen *Scott Genius 40 *zusammen abgeschlossen, in einem Raum der nur per Magnetkarte durch einen Hotelmitarbeiter betreten werden kann. Es wurden beide Räder geklaut! An dem Scott war noch ein Helm am Lenker dran, welcher nur mit Gefummel sich abnehmen lässt, der Dieb hat sich also jede Menge Zeit gelassen.

Der Witz bei der Sache ist, das verdreckte Rotwild Fully nebendran wurde stehengelassen!

Wie kann jemand nur so ******** sein...?

Wenn jemand vielleicht ein günstiges Canyon RC8 oder Scott angeboten bekommt, wäre ich ihm dankbar, wenn derjenige sich bei mir melden würde. Es springt auch ein Finderlohn dabei raus! Gleiches gilt auch für sonstige Hinweise, die das Rad wieder auffinden lassen...

Viele Grüße und hackt den Dieben die Hände ab...  
Markus jomaxbax at yahoo.de


----------



## jojolintzi (30. April 2006)

wende dich doch mal an das hotel, wenn nur mitarbeiter das zimmer betreten können.


----------



## Bonzai1982 (30. April 2006)

....und der Mitarbeiter mit der Karte 2 neue Bikes in seiner Wohnung stehen hat, sofort die Policia anrufen....wirklich dreist sowas. Mein Beileid.

Alex


----------



## jomaxbax (30. April 2006)

Hat Sie schon getan - die vom Hotel sagen natürlich sie wissen von nichts... 
wahrscheinlich Bike-Mafia, und stecken alle unter einer Decke...

Die Polizei ist auch schon eingeschaltet, die haben alles aufgenommen und haben sich gut gekümmert aber können halt auch nur wenig tun, wenn das organisiertes Verbrechen ist


----------



## Haunert (30. April 2006)

Hotel abfackeln ! Welches Hotel ? 
Würde erst mal etwas Negativ-Werbung für das Hotel machen !


----------



## BiermannFreund (30. April 2006)

das is der grund, wieso ich mein rad lieber immer zerlegen, inne tasche und mit aufs zimmer nehmen werde 
ich hab vor genau spwas angst!
mein beileid und hoffe, es findet sich wieder an.
dem hotel feuer unterm arsch machen, sowas ist doch normal gut versichert.


----------



## [email protected]!t (30. April 2006)

alptraum sowas.

ich habe meine bikes mit ner hausratvers. eingedeckt,
im ausland zählt sowas aber nicht, oder ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Monsterwade (30. April 2006)

> übelst dreister Diebstahl am Bike-Festival Riva


Weiss doch jeder, dass da die Bikediebe Schlange stehen.

Sonderlich professionell waren die allerdings nicht: Ein altes Canyon 
und ein Genius 40 sind doch nichts Wert. Und das Rotwild stehen lassen: Dilletanten. 
Das riecht nach Selbstbedienung. Trotzdem Beileid zum Verlust.


----------



## Journeyman (30. April 2006)

Schon großer Mist, aber was zeigt uns dieser Diebstahl?
Am besten sein Bike immer ungeputzt lassen.


----------



## Stefan.B (30. April 2006)

Nabend.
Für die  Lokale Presse dürfte der fall sicherlich interessant sein sowas macht sich nämlich gar nicht gut


----------



## mightyEx (30. April 2006)

Auch mein Beileid aber Magnetkarte ist heutzutage keine Sicherheit mehr. Kann man in ner Minute kopieren. Wenn's dann noch die Putzfrau-Universalkarte war, kommst Du quasi überall rein.

Nicht zu verwechseln mit Chipkarten - die können durchaus sicher sein, wenn's nicht nur eine reine Speicherchipkarte ist.


----------



## traveller23 (1. Mai 2006)

Wie schauts aus mit Versicherung des Hotels? Die müßten ja sowas haben, oder?


----------



## kitor (1. Mai 2006)

Sie hat evtl Ansprüche gegen das Hotel, soll sich professionelle Hilfe holen.

Auch Riva ist nicht Timbuktu und man kann dort seine Rechte geltend machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kayn (3. Mai 2006)

bestimmt war das rotwild dem hotel mitarbeiter, denn mit 3 fahrrädern lässt es sich schlecht nach hause fahren ;-)


----------



## swiss (3. Mai 2006)

Kayn schrieb:
			
		

> bestimmt war das rotwild dem hotel mitarbeiter, denn mit 3 fahrrädern lässt es sich schlecht nach hause fahren ;-)




mittlerweile ist das das RW von nem MA - letztes Jahr kams per auto.


----------



## trickn0l0gy (3. Mai 2006)

jetzt sollten sie es einem kaum noch verweigern können, das rad mit ins hotelbett zu nehmen. alu kann auch ein kissen sein... =)


----------



## rosette (4. Mai 2006)

[email protected]!t schrieb:
			
		

> alptraum sowas.
> 
> ich habe meine bikes mit ner hausratvers. eingedeckt,
> im ausland zählt sowas aber nicht, oder ?




Hallo,

über die immer vorhandene Aussenversicherung innerhalb der Hausratversicherung sind meistens 10% der Versicherungssumme versichert. Das Geld bekommst Du wieder.

Gruß


----------



## MikeyBaloooooza (8. Mai 2006)

also ganz ehrlich gesagt, ich würde das Hotel für alles in Verantwortung ziehen.

In welcher Form Du das machst, bleibt natürlich Dir überlassen, mir würden da schon ein paar ganz gute Gedanken kommen..

also: klemm Dich dahinter, sind ja schließlich DEINE bikes die aus einem (vermeintlich) sicherem Raum dieser SuperAbsteige geklaut wurden..


----------



## Deleted61137 (8. Mai 2006)

...oder du machst mal etwas kampfsport und bekommst dadurch eventuell mehr selbstbewusstsein und lernst neue leute kennen die dir bei sowas dann auch gerne hilsbereit zur seite stehen!


----------



## HypnoKröte (8. Mai 2006)

Also gegen Asis helfen meist keine kampfsportler sondern noch assigere asis,
glaub mir das klappt, ein 2 Asi Kumpel sind immer ein Vorteil für dich must ja nicht gleich befreundet sein so ein halo und wie gehts und mal ne kippe reichen meist schon


----------



## silberfische (8. Mai 2006)

Mein Beileid!

Uns wurden letztes Jahr am Gardasee (kein Festival o.Ä.) in der ersten Nacht die Bikes aus dem  verschlossenen Bikekeller geklaut. Das Hotel hatte jegliche Verantwortung von sich gewiesen.
Die Diebe hatten das komplette Schloss der Tür rausgebrochen. Die Bikes ansich waren ebenfalls abgeschlossen. Bei uns hatten sie alle Teile mitgenommen, die defekten Schlösser usw. 
Das waren fast alles neue Bikes (bis auf meines, welches die Diebe auch stehen liesen). 3 Meiner Kumpels hatten den Schaden von der Hausratversicherung ersetzt bekommen, 2 gingen leer aus  . Wie es den anderen (wir waren nicht die einzigen beklauten) erging weiß ich nicht.

Allerdings waren die Polizisten die Oberhärte. Der erste Spruch war "... ich kenne  da einen günstigen Bikeverleih, ....". 

Wir werden dieses Jahr zwar wieder an den Gardasee fahren, allerdings gehen die Bikes mit ins Zimmer!

Stefan


----------



## earthcracker (17. Mai 2006)

Hi Leute!

Mir ist am 13.5.2006 zwischen 22.00 und 22:30 beim Augustiner Bräu in Salzburg mein geliebtes Dirtbike gestohlen worden.
Ich tu alles mögliche um mein Bike wieder zufinden. Ich habe noch Hoffnung, denn so ein Bike is relativ Auffällig.
Ich würde mich echt freuen wenn jemand es gesehen hat und mich dann gleich kontaktieren würde.
Als Finderlohn gibts 100 oder auch mehr!

Hoffe auf eure Hilfe, Vielen Dank, mfg Robi


----------



## trauntaler (17. Mai 2006)

Aus D sollte man die 0043 vorwählen, oder? 

Ich wohne "nur" 40km und werde die Augen offen halten! 

Viel Glück!

MfG Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## earthcracker (17. Mai 2006)

Ja genau, aus dem Ausland is die Nummer: 0043650 84 84 480


----------



## E.T. (17. Mai 2006)

tobago schrieb:
			
		

> Bei mir warens besoffene Kumpels, die nachts um 2 anriefen:" Sag mal du hattest doch ein silbernes Rad?"
> "Ja, mit Lackschaden am Oberrohr"
> "Wir habens beim pissen im Gebüsch gefunden"
> 
> Schwein gehabt!!!



Hallo, so ein Glück hätte ich auch gerne  , mir wurde kürzlich mein gelibtes Rad in Braunschweig entwendet. Info: Steckbrief. 
Ich setze ja noch auf die "Ermittlungsgruppe-Fahrrad", die hir in BS wohl einiges tut gegen Fahrraddiebstähle. Allerdings wird auch verdammt viel geklaut in BS, wie ich jetzt feststelle, wo ich mich zwangsläufig mit diesem Thema auseinandersetzen muß. Naja, die Hoffnung ...


----------



## E.T. (17. Mai 2006)

Hallo, ich wünsche Dir viel Glück, das Rad ist eigentlich echt auffällig genug als dass es wieder auftauchen könnte. Ich mußte leider auch gerade (am 5.5.) die gleiche Erfahrung machen, und versuche nun auch mit nem Bild zu "fahnden", leider ist mein Rad nicht so auffällig 
Info zu meinem Rad: Steckbrief
Also wenn sich Deins irgendwie gen Norden bis nach Braunschweig durchschlägt sage ich Bescheid.


----------



## earthcracker (19. Mai 2006)

Hier noch ne Liste zu den Rosa Bike mit den einzelnen Teilen:

Das Bike hat:
* Fun Works Dirt Diggler Rahmen
* Pike SL
* Shiman Deore Scheibenbremsen vorne
* Magura HS33 in silber hinten
* Vorn und Hinten Atomlab Felgen mit IRC Bereifung
* Vorne eine Marzocchi Nabe
* Hinten eine Veltec Nabe
* Amoeba Lenker mit DMR vorbau
* Steuersatz Tioga
* Bashguard von Alutech
* Krubel ist ne Shimano Hone
* Innenlager Truvativ
* XTR Schaltwerk

so des müsste alles sein


----------



## >>Bullet<< (20. Mai 2006)

E.T. schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo, so ein Glück hätte ich auch gerne  , mir wurde kürzlich mein gelibtes Rad in Braunschweig entwendet. Info: Steckbrief.
> Ich setze ja noch auf die "Ermittlungsgruppe-Fahrrad", die hir in BS wohl einiges tut gegen Fahrraddiebstähle. Allerdings wird auch verdammt viel geklaut in BS, wie ich jetzt feststelle, wo ich mich zwangsläufig mit diesem Thema auseinandersetzen muß. Naja, die Hoffnung ...




Mein Beileid an alle die, deren Rad geklaut wurden, kann mir vorstelln wie schlimm das sein muss...

@E.T.: Wohne auch in Braunschweig, werde die Augen offen halten...


----------



## Black Evil (21. Mai 2006)

Nachdem ich dass hier so gelesen habe, werde ich meinem Bike wohl auch lieber einen Stammplatz in der Wohnung einrichten....!
Habe es bisher im Carport-Schuppen stehn. Habe hier zwar noch nicht von Fahrradklau gehört, aber mein Bike ist mein momentan teuerster Besitz !
Wär ´ne Katastrophe wenns weg wär ! Und die Versicherung deckt sonen Schaden in der Höhe doch garantiert nicht,oder?? Ich meinte mal gelesen zu haben, dass Fahrräder bei mir nur bis 800 Taken versichert sind...


----------



## Baxx (21. Mai 2006)

Hallo,

in der Nacht zum letzten Freitag wurde meiner Freundin hier in Dresden (Stadtteil Neustadt) das Stadtrad geklaut. Es handelt sich um ein altes 5500er Wheeler in violett:






Da es nicht sehr wertvoll ist, gehen wir davon aus dass es mehr oder weniger "zum Spass" oder von einen Gelegenheitsdieb gestohlen wurde - obwohl es angeschlossen war.

Bitte, falls ihr das Rad irgendwo in der Gegend seht oder es zum Verkauf angeboten wird, meldet euch bei mir. In dieser Konfiguration mit (nicht originaler) silberner Starrgabel ist es in der Gegend wohl einmalig. Wir haben immer noch Hoffnung...

Gerne auch per Handy: 0177 / 461 9092

Danke,
Michael


----------



## BearValley (27. Mai 2006)

... Eine gute Idee wäre auch C4 mit in den Sattel einzuarbeiten. Ist ja auch recht weich und läßt sich wunderbar formen!! Dazu noch nen Erschütterungszüdner der sich durch Fernbedienung einschalten läßt.

Wenn jetzt wieder son Dreckspack versucht das geliebte Rad zu stehlen, wird er nicht weit kommen. Und nach dem ersten Bordstein wird er sich auch nicht mehr um dein Rad scheren, weil er hat dann nen arschvoll mit sich selber zu tun


----------



## Black Evil (27. Mai 2006)

....ja, sone schöne Sprengfalle selbstgebaut aus ´ner Splitterhandgranate. Einfach mal so als Lockvogel irgendwo inner Stadt deponieren. So als Exempel. Nach dem Vorfall hat garantiert kein Dieb in der Stadt mehr Bock irgendein fremdes Rad anzupacken! Solche Storys halten sich ja auch lange in den Köpfen der Leute....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Black Evil (27. Mai 2006)

....oh shit ! Jetzt kommt bestimmt gleich son Spezalist und schreibt :
"Dieser Threat hat so schön angefangen.Leider sinkt dass Nivau hier im Forum immer tiefer..."


----------



## Henry the Lion (27. Mai 2006)

au contraireâ¦ dieser Thread hat so traurig angefangen und jetzt kommen wir langsam dahin, kreativ neue Sicherheitssysteme zu entwickeln. Ich kÃ¶nnte mir vorstellen, dass sich bei ner Sprengung die SattelstÃ¼tze wie ein Bolzen in einer TresortÃ¼r in die heiligen Teile des Diebes verabschiedet. Das sorgt zudem fÃ¼r eine aufrechte Sitzhaltung vor dem Richter beim Schnellverfahren ...


----------



## BearValley (27. Mai 2006)

naja...egal ..hauptsache es gibt nen schönes Feuerwerk!!!   
Danach muß man lediglich den Glibber von den Speichen putzen!!!
Und am Besten sich noch den Sattel von dem Strolch bezahlen lassen, weil sonst ruft man keinen Krankenwage


----------



## Black Evil (28. Mai 2006)

Hi ! 
Eine moralisch vertretbarere Version wäre sicherlich die Verwendung von "chemischen-Kampfstoffen" wie etwas Sekundenkleber ! Stellt euch vor :
Der Typ schwingt sich auf euer Bike und klebt richtig schön an den Griffen und dem Sattel fest !!!

Oder auch geil : Diese Markierungsfarbe womit auch Geldbomben usw. gesichter sind !..................wartet..........jetzt hab ichs !!!


----------------> Schlösser, die beim aufbrechen so eine fiese rote Signal-Markierungsfarbe durch die Gegend spritzen die tageland nicht mehr von der Fresse abgeht !!!!!!! Das is es, oder ???? Rufe Montag gleich beim Patentamt an !


----------



## Black Evil (28. Mai 2006)

Morgen !
Zieht euch dass hier mal rein :
http://www.m-s-c.net/mscshop/product_info.php?info=p87_Abus-Granit-Pick.html

Die bieten für fast jedes Schließsystem picking-Tools an ! Kuckt euch da mal um!
Da gibts Werkzeuge,wie man sie eigendlich nur aus James Bond Filmen usw. kennt!


----------



## BearValley (28. Mai 2006)

hmmm... weiß nicht,,,, vielleicht sollte man den Link wieder löschen.
Weil ,,,man muß ja den Strolchen nicht noch Tipps geben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trauntaler (28. Mai 2006)

Den wo das "interessiert" kennt die Teile schon und den anderen wirds mit Ã¼ber 400â¬ wohl zu teuer sein.


----------



## mightyEx (28. Mai 2006)

War ja eigentlich nur ne Frage der Zeit, bis es auch was für's Granit gibt. Aber zumindest ist das nicht so leicht zu öffnen wie die Tubular-Zylinder von Kryptonite, die man mit nem Kuli öffnen konnte (da gab's übrigends ein Austauschprogramm seitens Kryptonite).


----------



## novita (28. Mai 2006)

hallo zusammen . mir ham se mein schönes leibevoll aufgebautes giant ac geklaut. mit z1 freeride sun singel syntace vorbau und lenker . is in erlangen passiert.      jetzt darf ich wieder sparren bis ich mir nen neues holen kann . wer in erlangen wohnt kann ja mal ausschau halten auf denn trails.gibt ne kleine belohnung. aber ich glaub das es schon auf dem weg nach ost europa ist.


----------



## n70tester (31. Mai 2006)

Stell Doch immer zur Hilfe für die Jungs Bilder von deinem Rad ein!


----------



## S4sch (1. Juni 2006)

bei ebay war bis vorher ein ghost RT5700 drin (2004er modell) .
in der beschreibung stand, dass es 6 monate alt ist, hab den verkäufer (5668anne) mal danach gefragt, jetzt ist es nicht mehr drin. waren noch mehr widersprüchliche beschreibungen drin. komischerweise hat der verkäufer im letzten monat ganze 6 bikes verkauft, das kam mir gleich spanisch vor.
also wenn jemand ein
- Ghost RT5700
- Scott ATACAMA  T4 
- SCOTT VOLTAGE YZ3
- German TEC -Hill 1200
- Focus Discover Freedom Highland Peak
- Scott Voltage YZ4 Octagon
- Bulls Comp 4.50 Racing

vermisst, dann könnte die "Anne" ein guter anhaltspunkt sein.
mahnt mich zum vorsichtig sein bei solchen aussagen, aber bei sowas kann ich einfach nicht ruhig bleiben 

ich glaub ich steig um auf online-kriminologe, da hab ich keine zukunfts bedenken.


----------



## lix (4. Juni 2006)

Möchte hier einen kleinen Hoffnungsschimmer verbreiten: 
Am 07.05. wurde mir mein Rad gestohlen.  Bin damals gleich zur Polizei, Anzeige erstattet, Bericht zur Versicherung gschickt. War echt verzweifelt, da der Rahmen relativ selten ist. Vorgestern gehe ich durch die Stadt und was entdecke ich da am Rand der Fussgängerzone? Mein Rad, angeschlossen am Geländer!! Leider etwas farblich verunstaltet, aber soweit i.O. Ich rufe einen Freund an und warte mit ihm in geringer Entfernung zum Rad auf den "Besitzer". Da erscheint wenige Minuten später tatsächlich so ein kleiner Pimpf samt Freundin und möchte mit meinem Rad verschwinden. Schnell zum ihm gesellt, stellen wir ihn zur Rede. Nach mehreren Ausreden ("Das Rad habe ich seit 3 Jahren." Dann 30sek später:" Äh, das Rad ist von einem Freund, ich weis nicht woher der das hat.") wollte er es unbedingt darauf anlegen und bekam prompt den Stress. Polizei gerufen und ab gings in die Zentrale. Tja, nun hat er Pech gehabt, der Kleine. Ich durfte übrigens gleich mit dem Rad zur Zentrale fahren (nach Abgabe des Ausweises). Na jedenfalls habe ich gestern das Rad wieder zurückbekommen. Wie der Fall ausgeht, werde ich demnächst von der Staatsanwaltschaft erfahren. Zudem hoffe ich, die Kosten für die jetzt notwendige Sandbestrahlung des Rahmens, ersetzt zu bekommen.

Also Jungs, ihr seht, es besteht die Möglichkeit sein Rad wiederzufinden. Gebt nicht auf!


----------



## mightyEx (4. Juni 2006)

nevvel schrieb:
			
		

> Zudem hoffe ich, die Kosten für die jetzt notwendige Sandbestrahlung des Rahmens, ersetzt zu bekommen.



Da lauert meistens der Pferdefuß - oftmals haben die Leute eben nix und da heißt es so schön "nem nackten Mann kann man nicht in die Tasche fassen". Kann also gut sein, dass Du auf dem Schaden erst mal sitzen bleibst und die Sandbestrahlung selbst zahlen musst.


----------



## lix (4. Juni 2006)

mightyEx schrieb:
			
		

> Da lauert meistens der Pferdefuß - oftmals haben die Leute eben nix und da heißt es so schön "nem nackten Mann kann man nicht in die Tasche fassen". Kann also gut sein, dass Du auf dem Schaden erst mal sitzen bleibst und die Sandbestrahlung selbst zahlen musst.


 
Die Polizei meinte auch, ich müsste es erst "zwangs"-auslegen. Dann soll ich die Rechnung dem Verursacher (Dieb und sein Kumpel) zeigen und es durch ihn begleichen lassen. Ob`s klappt, muss ich sehen. Ich habe natürlich keine Lust auf der Rechnung sitzen zu bleiben.


----------



## fx:flow (4. Juni 2006)

mightyEx schrieb:
			
		

> Da lauert meistens der Pferdefuß - oftmals haben die Leute eben nix und da heißt es so schön "nem nackten Mann kann man nicht in die Tasche fassen". Kann also gut sein, dass Du auf dem Schaden erst mal sitzen bleibst und die Sandbestrahlung selbst zahlen musst.



Wenn das so ein halbes Kind war, dann werden hinter ihm ja noch die Eltern sitzen, und die sind meist einsichtig und zahlen sowas dann auch - viel Glück!


----------



## mightyEx (4. Juni 2006)

fx:flow schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn das so ein halbes Kind war, dann werden hinter ihm ja noch die Eltern sitzen, und die sind meist einsichtig und zahlen sowas dann auch - viel Glück!



Bei Hartz4 sieht's dann aber auch nicht besonders aus  .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kuka.berlin (8. Juni 2006)

Mein Tread  ausdem Berlin Forum ...

So, ich sitze gerade in meiner Schule. Bin Heute hier um meine mündlichen Abiprüfungen ab zu legen, als ich gerade aus meiner ersten raus kommen und auf dem weg nach drausen schon den blauen Schimmer meines Rades vermisse. Ich gehe also runter um nach den rechten zu schen, und wirklich, es ist weg ! Ich bekomme so nen anfall da das Bike noch nicht mal ein halbes Jahr alt ist! 

Leider ist es inzwischen schon mein zweites Rad was mir geklaut wurde und langsam sollte es mir eigendlich klar sein nicht mit solchen Werten 'sinnlos' durch die Gegend zu fahren !

daher Bitte ich um unterlassung von Kommentaren die in diese Richtung gehen. DANKE! Ich mahce mir schon genug Vorwürfe!!! 

Desweiten bitte ich euch die Augen offen zuhalten, mein Bike davor hatte ich zum glück durch die IBC  wiedererlangt , danke an euch nochmal!

Angefügt ist jetzt der Aktuelle Stand des Bike's (Das VR wurde mit ein paar Teilen der Maxle Schnellspannachse zurück gelassen (mit Pitloc umgebaut)!







Auffälligkeiten sind wie unschwer zu erkenn die lackierte Pike, Race Face Evolve Kettenblätter an der Kurbel. Rahmennummer wird nachgereicht wenn ich zu Hause bin!

Edit: "Heut ist ein schöner Tag zum sterben"

Heute geburtstag zwei mdl Abiprüfugnen und mein Bike ist geklaut .. tollich wollte nächste woche damit in den Urlaub fahren .. ich könnte nur heule, wenn ich micht jetzt nich noch ein bisschen auf meine Physik Prüfung vorbereite müsste


----------



## Cyrix (8. Juni 2006)

boar das ist echt bitter!  Schönes Radl ist das....und dann wirds dir auch noch an deinem Geburtstag geklaut!  

Ich drück dir die Daumen das es schnell wieder auftaucht!  Die lackierte Pike und die roten Bremsättel der Grimeca fallen ja sofort ins Auge! 

Trotzdem an dieser Stelle noch alles gute zum Geburtstag!


----------



## Stiffler2409 (8. Juni 2006)

kuka.berlin schrieb:
			
		

> Desweiten bitte ich euch die Augen offen zuhalten, mein Bike davor hatte ich zum glück durch die IBC  wiedererlangt , danke an euch nochmal!
> 
> Beileid wegen deinem Bike,echt Schade drum!Trotz allem würd ich dir Raten,häng dich an dein Abi auch wenn die Gedanken nur ans Bike gerichtet sind,sonst wirst du es eventuell später bereuhen.Das Abi macht man nur einmal...
> 
> Wie hast du denn dein Bike durch IBC wiedergefunden?Wurde es irgendwo zum Kauf angeboten und hat dich da jemand drauf aufmerksam gemacht oder wie ist das abgelaufen?


----------



## kuka.berlin (8. Juni 2006)

ich hatte nen alten kumpel getroffen der mit nen paar leute abhing die in Hellersdorf rum'gestreetet' sind, und von denen hat mich einer angesprochen, dass er mein bike gesichtet hatte. jaja so kanns gehen ....


----------



## Stiffler2409 (8. Juni 2006)

So viel Glück hat man nicht alle tage 

Mir wurde als Fahrrad-Kurier auch schon nen Bike geklaut aber da unsere Firme in meiner Stadt groß vertreten ist war es nur eine Zeitfrage bis jemand von den über 60beschäftigten das Bike wiederfindet. Zwei tage später,staunte ich nicht schlecht,als in unsere Firma mein Bike stand Mein Chef sah jemand mit dem Bike zur Tankstelle fahren.Er hinterher,fragte wo er das Bike herhabe.Er sagte erhabe das Bike von jemand kostengünstg erhalten.Darauf zögert mein Chef nicht lange,nahm den Typen das Bike ab,schenkte ihn noch zwei kräftige Faustschläge ein und brachte mir mein Baby wieder!Juhu...


----------



## n70tester (8. Juni 2006)

eher interessiert mich , mit was das Bike gesichert war! Baumarkt-Kabelschloß ?


----------



## kuka.berlin (8. Juni 2006)

Dicke Abus Panzerkette (Citychain oder so) war am VR angeschlossen , da VR wiederum mit Pitloc "gesichert" ..Vorderrad mit Schloß steht noch da


----------



## swiss (8. Juni 2006)

lol


----------



## n70tester (8. Juni 2006)

hm und warum nicht das Vorrderad mit dem Rahmen oder den Rahmen mit was anderen? HAst bestimmt nur die kleine Kette mit 54 cm gehabt? Also das Granit X-Plus city chain kriegst garnicht auf, aber den Pitlock zu knacken ist ja nun für Profisauch nicht mehr allzuschwer. War es wenigstens versichert? Wenn ja ,dann gib an, dass alles weg ist, sonst siehst keinen Cent

@ hier hättest mal ne vernünftige Kette gehabt. Sauschwer, doch allerdings wäre damit dein Radl noch sicherlich da
-> http://cgi.ebay.de/ABUS-Granit-City...ryZ44373QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kuka.berlin (8. Juni 2006)

Es betand nur die möglichkeit das Rad ind einen fahrradstäder zu stellen! Mein Schloß reichte aber trotz 90cm (die gleiche wie bei deimen ebay link) leider nicht um auch noch den rahmen zu sichern.
Das schärfste ist ja das der hof Kamera überwacht ist, es aber jedoch nicht aufgezeichnet wird  .. wozu dann die intalation .. naja wird schon seine gründe haben! 
Ich kann mir leider als Schüler keine Versicherung leisten! Und meine Eltern hielten es nicht für nötig, daich ja schon so ein teures schloß habe.. naja was soll war ja ej meine schuld .. wat fahr ick damit och zur schule  

 was für ein scheiß gefühl wenn man hier noch warten muss und man nur noch ein Vorderad mit schloß auf dem hof steht....


----------



## n70tester (8. Juni 2006)

ne die Kette gibts auch mit mehr Gliedern. Den Zylinder vom Schloss hättens auch kaum aufbekommen. Mit der KEtte von Abus hättest aber auch ne Menge Rabatt von der Versicherung bekommen.

So kannst nur hoffen, dass es bald wiedergefunden wird. Was ist das Radel denn  eigentlich wert?


----------



## andy1 (8. Juni 2006)

jetzt letzten Feiertag in der Nähe vom Berger Straßenfest in Frankfurt, da standen jede Menge Fahrräder am Straßenrand - hat der Knacker wohl auch gesehen  - wüßte zu gern was damit abgeschlossen wurde:


----------



## traveller23 (8. Juni 2006)

kuka.berlin schrieb:
			
		

> Dicke Abus Panzerkette (Citychain oder so) war am VR angeschlossen , da VR wiederum mit Pitloc "gesichert" ..Vorderrad mit Schloß steht noch da



ned bös sein, aber das ist schwer grob fahrlässig. So sichere ich max. mein 30 Stadtradl. Mein MTB lasse ich NIE aus den Augen. Keine Minute. 

Aber viel Glück das dus wieder bekommst!


----------



## mightyEx (8. Juni 2006)

Sorry Dir das sagen zu müssen, aber man, wie kann man so ne Schönheit sich selbst überlassen  . Werd natürlich auch die Augen offen halten.

Für die Schule oder den Bahnhof würd ich mir was unauffälligeres zum fahren aussuchen. So ein Bahnhofsvehikel bekommste für nen Appel und n Ei. Kostet garantiert weniger als das Bike, vielleicht sogar weniger als ne Versicherung für's Bike und das Schloss. Da kann man schon mal so ein Bahnhofsvehikel opfern oder nicht ?! Gut, nen Blumentopf kannste damit nicht gewinnen  .


----------



## BennyJ (11. Juni 2006)

traveller23 schrieb:
			
		

> ned bös sein, aber das ist schwer grob fahrlässig. So sichere ich max. mein 30 Stadtradl. Mein MTB lasse ich NIE aus den Augen. Keine Minute.



Seh ich auch so, leider gibts aber auch bei uns oft nur diese Billig-Fahrradständer, wo man maximal das Vorderrad angeschlossen bekommt. In solchen Fällen würde ich aber trotzdem nie auf die Idee kommen, das Bike da anzuschließen, dann lieber etwas weiter fahren und was anderes suchen, eigentlich findet sich immer irgendwo was.

Denn es gibt ja nun wirklich nichts leichteres als das Vorderrad abzubauen. Da hilft dann auch das teuerste Schloss nix  

Dennoch hoff ich, dass das Bike wieder auftaucht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schrauber (11. Juni 2006)

Hat er den Pitlock geknackt? Ohne das der offen ist, hätte sich der Rahmen nicht von VR entfernen können.

Siehst du Spuren, wie er den Pitlock geknackt hat?

Gruss,
Schrauber


----------



## -=SlasHer=- (11. Juni 2006)

man bin ich glücklich das es hier im dorf noch ruhig zugeht hier kan amn unabgeschloßen vorm geschäft stehen lassen ohne das es einer klaut


----------



## kuka.berlin (11. Juni 2006)

Schrauber schrieb:
			
		

> Hat er den Pitlock geknackt? Ohne das der offen ist, hätte sich der Rahmen nicht von VR entfernen können.
> 
> Siehst du Spuren, wie er den Pitlock geknackt hat?


Pitloc war an der Achse .. > da =Pike Maxle musten sie sie mit nehmen .. 


			
				BennyJ schrieb:
			
		

> das Bike da anzuschließen, dann lieber etwas weiter fahren und was anderes suchen, eigentlich findet sich immer irgendwo was.


rund um die schule ist nur wohngebiet .. da ist es in der schule schon am sichersten ..


----------



## treehugger (13. Juni 2006)

Nur mal so, für alle die es vieleicht noch vor dem Klauen lesen:

Wenn mann sein Rad andersrum in den Ständer schiebt, kann man zumindestens immer noch den Rahmen mit sichern.
Im Wweifel ist halt die Gabel und das Vorderrad hinterher nicht mehr da  

Treehugger


----------



## kuka.berlin (13. Juni 2006)

problem, dass das Schaltwerk weg gedrückt wird > und somit das Schaltauge verbiegt .. ok immerhin besser als kein Rad mehr zu haben, aber nciht unbedingt erwünschenswert


----------



## CCTaunus (14. Juni 2006)

Hallo,

Ihr seid nicht allein. Vorgestern (12.06.2006) hat es einen Nachbarn erwischt - und zwar am helligsten Nachmittag. Gestohlen wurde ein Scott Atacama 28" Treckingrad (grau). Das Fahrrad ist aus dem Jahr 2002. 



Zusätzlich zum Bild waren Steckschutzbleche befestigt sowie ein schwarzer Gepäckträger (war mit 2 grauen Schnüren unten am Rahmen befestigt. 

Das Fahrrad wurde in Frankfurt - Gallusviertel (Rebstöcker Str. 95) vor dem Haus entwendet. Das Schloß wurde "fachmännisch" mit einem Seidenschneider oder ähnlichem aufgeschnitten.


----------



## V11 Scura (14. Juni 2006)

Hallo,
bei mir ist heute morgen der Supergau eingetreten. Mir wurden meine beiden MTB's aus dem Fahrradschuppen gestohlen. Die Räder wurden in 49681 Garrel. Landkreis Cloppenburg gestohlen. Das schlimmste ist noch, das ich ab Freitag in den Dolomiten MTB-Urlaub mache. Nun zu den Rädern:

1. Steppenwolf Tycoon CR Bj. 2004, Rahmengrösse 48, Rahmennr. MTB480 AS21101318 Farbe hellblau/silber, komplett XT außer XTR Schaltwerk, Gabel RS Pike 426 U-Turn mit Poplock, Dämpfer Manitou Swinger 3 way, VRO Cockpit, Magura Louise FR, vorne 210, hinten 180, vorne Crossmax XL, hinten Crossmax Enduro, vorne FAT ALBERT snake, hinten FAT ALBERT light, Fizek Nisene Sattel und Ritchey Sattelstütze, HAC 4 Funktacho.

2. Rahmen Cycle Concept 05, Modell XC 975, Rahmengröße 20, Farbe weiß, XT Kurbel und Umwerfer, X0 Schaltwerk und Drehgriffe, Magura Louise 2005, RS Reba Team Poplock 05, Mavic XC 717 disc mit XT Naben und IRC Mythos II, Ritchey WCS Lenker, Vorbau und Hörnchen, Selle Italia Max Sattel und Ritchey pro Sattelstütze. 
Ihr könnt euch vorstellen, das mir nur noch zum Heulen zumute ist, da ich die Räder auch noch nach meinen Vorstellungen aufgebaut habe. 
Hinweise bitte an die Polizei in Garrel, Tel. 04474/310 oder an mich 0170/2911216
Vielen Dank
Detlef


----------



## n70tester (14. Juni 2006)

Tip: und gleich Fotos reinstellen!


----------



## .:HaGbArD:. (14. Juni 2006)

mir wurde auch gerade mein umgebautes CUBE AIM geklaut!!

Zwischen ca. 14:00 und 15:15 wurde es in Hamburg-Langenhorn, an der Langehorner Chaussee, ganz in der nähe von Melahn, vor der Haustür eines Kumpels, geklaut.

folgender massen sieht das bike aus:

Rahmen: Cube AIM (2004) rot mit lackschaden am Oberrohr und unterrohr, ausserdem ist noch ein aufkleber der Hamburg-Freeriders an der Kettenstrebe
Felgen: D-Tracks
Reifen: Maxxis Minion
sdg f-style sattel, deore schalthebel mit abgebrochener anzeige...

Bitte umhauen und bei mir melden, falls der Esel gesichtet wird..

Danke!!


----------



## h-walk (18. Juni 2006)

Zusammen mit ein paar anderen hochwertigen Bikes (Scott High Octane, Kona Stab Supreme, etc. ) wurde mein fast fertig aufgebautes Giant Glory beim Händler geklaut (Raum: Lörrach/Weil/Basel):

Es handelt sich um den seltenen schwarzen Teamrahmen von Team Animal (Athertons) in S (16,5 Zoll).
Folgende Anbauteile:
DHX 4.0 Dämpfer
MZ 888 RC2X
MRP 2 KeFü
Gustav M 210/190
LRS Whizz Wheels Hügi 440/Mavic 729
Race Face Evolve Lenker, Stütze u. Vorbau

Achtung: Das Bike hat als Dämpferschutz einen Carbonfender, den der Kollege smog custommade angefertigt hat und den es bei Giant so nicht gibt.

Vielleicht fällt einem der Rahmen/Bike irgendwo im 3-Ländereck mal auf.

Danke & Greez
Harry


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lix (18. Juni 2006)

An alle denen ihr Drahtesel geklaut wurde: Mein Beileid!! Aber gebt nicht mit der Suche danach auf!
Kleine Geschichte noch:
Einer Freundin von mir wurde mal tagsüber auf einer belebten Staße das Schaltwerk vom Rad geklaut.   Der Dieb muss das Schaltwerk völlig seelenruhig abmontiert haben, es geschah direkt vor ihrem Hauseingang. Die Nerven möchte ich haben. Komischerweise wurde dabei nichts beschädigt, die Schaltröllchen muss er vorher extra abmontiert haben, sonst würde die Kette ja in Mitleidenschaft gezogen. Ansonsten keine Kratzer oder sichtbare Gewalteinwirkung, absolut nichts. Sowas dämliches, jetzt werden schon festmontierte Teile geklaut.  Bei Sattelstützen oder Teile mit Schnellspanner okay - aber ein einzelnes Schaltwerk 
Das traurige dabei ist, wenn man sich mit einem professionell aussehenden Werkzeugkoffer daneben stellt, fällt der Diebstahl nicht mal groß auf, selbst wenn das Rad dabei noch angschlossen sein sollte.


----------



## kuhtreiberliner (19. Juni 2006)

Hi, hab hier schon des öfteren das Wort Versicherung gelesen. Da gute und teure Bikes nicht in vollem Umfang mit der Hausratversicherung abgedeckt sind, wäre eine Zusatzversicherung wohl sinnvoll.
Hat hier einer im Forum solch eine Versicherung? Wie teuer ist sowas? Lohnt sich das oder hat man da mit solch verschärften Klauseln zu tun, daß man lieber die Finger von solch einer Versicherung lassen sollte.

Greetz
Tobias


----------



## JanV (20. Juni 2006)

h-walk schrieb:
			
		

> fast fertig aufgebautes Giant Glory beim Händler geklaut (Raum: Lörrach/Weil/Basel):




  Wie könnte das sein??


----------



## Speciexbiker (20. Juni 2006)

Sorry, (den Leuten die es doppelt lesen) - hatte nen eigenen Titel hier in "sonstige Bikethemen" aufgemacht,...war wohl zu aufgeregt diesen hier zu sichten!

Auch bei mir ist der Super -Ober Gau eingetreten!! 

Diebstahl Specialized S-Works Epic Carbon Disc geklaut in Willingen

Schei#e, In Willingen beim Bike-Festival ists passiert.

Ich hab ja wenig Hoffnung  vermutlich längst im Ausland  möchte aber nichts unversucht lassen.
Für Hinweise die zum Wiederauffinden führen (annähernd im Orginalzustand) zahle ich ne SAFTIGE SAFTIGE SAFTIGE Belohnung.

Ruft mich an (tagsüber) unter 0172/659 6014

Gabel: Fox Float F100 RLT Federgabel, 
Vorbau: Specialized 120
Lenker: Specialized XC Carbon 
Umwerfer: Shimano M-965 XTR, 
Kurbel: Shimano M-960 XTR, 
Felgen: Mavic CrossMax Disc SL,
Sattelstütze: Thomson, 7000 
Sattelklemme: Specialized 34,9mm clamp 

Achtung Umbauten vom Orginal:

Bremse Vorne: Magura - Marta, hydraulic disc -180 rotor 
Bremse Hinten: Magura - Marta, hydraulic disc - 160 rotor
Bremshebel: Magura - Marta SL, Carbonfaser 
Bremssattel: Schwarz - Bremsgriffe: Schwarz
Schaltwerk: SRAM ESP X.0 - Black Box 
Schaltgriffe: SRAM ESP X.0 - Trigger Shifter, 
Sattel: Selle Italia SLR TT - 135, Leder schwarz 
Barends: Specialized, A1  schwarzgekürzt.

Schäden: 
Leichte Kratzer (kaum zu erkennen  bereits überpinselt) am Oberrohr, Sattelklemme und Sattelstütze  rechte Seite
Rahmen Nr. STI25J0362

Fotos inzwischen im Album :
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showp...263441/cat/540

Ebay, durchforste ich fast täglich...kein Erfolg bisher 

Das S Works Carbon ist ja erst seit März 2006 in D. zu haben, deshalb doch noch auffällig, und deswegen ...falls ihr ein solches sehen solltet : "streichelt" mal am Oberrohr(Nähe Sattelstütze) wegen der kleinen Schäden (siehe oben)
Leichte Kratzer (kaum zu erkennen  bereits überpinselt) am Oberrohr, Sattelklemme und Sattelstütze  rechte Seite

PS:
Ach ja, mit Täter leg ich noch was drauf


----------



## traveller23 (21. Juni 2006)

*******! Wie ist denn das passiert? Aus dem Auto gestohlen? Oder aus dem Abstellraum im Hotel?


----------



## Stiffler2409 (21. Juni 2006)

In diesem Forum wurde auch letzten ein Diebstahal gemeldet(http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=225009&highlight=Honda+Prototypen) und zwar wurden zwei Honda-Prototypen im Wert von 90000â¬ aus nem Auto geklaut und jetzt ratet mal wo!?

Richtig in Willingen!!!

Vieleicht waren das die selben TÃ¤ter? Schau dich doch auch mal nach diesen Prototypen um vieleicht ist dein Bike ja auch bei denen?
Viel GlÃ¼ck...


----------



## Speciexbiker (21. Juni 2006)

traveller23 schrieb:
			
		

> *******! Wie ist denn das passiert? Aus dem Auto gestohlen? Oder aus dem Abstellraum im Hotel?



Hi,...wir haben  - wie immer - auf dem Gelände genächtigt, mit Auto und Wohnmobilen etc.
war wie ne Wageburg. 
Hat nix genützt


----------



## BlingBling (21. Juni 2006)

kuhtreiberliner schrieb:
			
		

> Hi, hab hier schon des öfteren das Wort Versicherung gelesen. Da gute und teure Bikes nicht in vollem Umfang mit der Hausratversicherung abgedeckt sind, wäre eine Zusatzversicherung wohl sinnvoll.
> Hat hier einer im Forum solch eine Versicherung? Wie teuer ist sowas? Lohnt sich das oder hat man da mit solch verschärften Klauseln zu tun, daß man lieber die Finger von solch einer Versicherung lassen sollte.
> 
> Greetz
> Tobias




Hi!
Die Versicherungen die so etwas anbieten beurteilen das nach dem Wert des Bikes.

Bei einem ~3000Eur -kläpper sind das dann knapp ~300EUR / Jahr eek
Bikes mit einem Wert über ~3000 Eur bedürfen einer gesonderten Anfrage 

Habe bemerkt das die immer im Bereich 10% des Wertes die Police  errechnen.

Ich werde es aber trotzdem versichern.

Kann mir den Ausfall nicht leisten... 

:cry:


----------



## rockyrocker (26. Juni 2006)

Hallo,

Man hat mir mein 2005er Specialized P.2 in Dresden geklaut.
Es ist wie neu gewesen, nur paar winzige Kratzer am grauen Lack.
Vorn ist ne große Scheibe (V8-Rotor) drin und hinten die kleine Scheibe(Mud-Cutter) von Hayes. Ansonsten noch ein selbst gebastelter Kettenstrebenschutz aus schwarzen Kabelbindern und einem alten Schlauch.
Die Bereifung ist auch wie neu gewesen.
Gabel ist ne Dirt-Jam Pro, in Mattschwarz.
Auf http://www.specialized.com/bc/SBCBkM...2005&spid=9702 sieht man wie es aussieht.
Falls ihr etwas vedächtiges seht oder so, meldet euch bitte schnell bei mir!!!


Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kroiterfee (27. Juni 2006)

es gibt nix feigeres als sich am bike oder auto eines mannes zu vergehen.

meins steht neben dem bett udn wo ich bin ist auch mein bike. zur not auch im supermarkt.


----------



## procto (1. Juli 2006)

Moinsen,

ich habe mich hier gerade erst angemeldet und den Thread gelesen.
Erstmal ein "Hallo" an alle hier.

Mir wurde auch mein Rad in Lehrte gestohlen. 
Der Schock war Riesengroß! Ich habe sehr an dem Rad gehangen. Es hatte mehr einen idiellen Wert.
Gut es war auch sehr Teuer. Es war ein kompletter Selbstaufbau. Alle Teile individuell zusammengestellt,selbstgespeichte Laufräder u.s.w.
Und mit dem Rad verbinde ich auch schöne Erinnerungen und besondere Erlebnisse.
Was geblieben ist sind Fotos und die Erinnerungen.
Knapp zwei Jahre ist es her und ich bin noch immer Traurig das ich es nie wieder sehen werde.

Das wollte ich mal los werden.

Gruß
procto


----------



## lix (1. Juli 2006)

Ist ja genial, der Thread ist schon fünf Jahre her. 
Hm, und an der Klaugefahr hat sich nichts verändert.


----------



## SpongeBob (2. Juli 2006)

Dem würde ich persönlich den goldenen Schuss setzen


----------



## drgti (2. Juli 2006)

Habt doch mitleid.
Der war Süchtig, oder was würdet ihr machen wenn man euer Bike wegnehmen würde und ihr keins mehr bekommt.
Also ich würde kriminell werden.


----------



## gnss (2. Juli 2006)

auf den mast mit ihm.

der fred ist doch schon älter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardcoreidiot (3. Juli 2006)

Ich finde das alles schrecklich!  Ich als schüler steck fast jeden euro in mein Bike. Meine Seele hängt an meinem Bike. Heutzutage hat man ja schon angst sein Bike irgendwo mit hin zu nehmen weil es ja geklaut werden könnte.Bei so einem Bike geht es ja nicht nur um den materiellen wert! Den kann man ersetzen aber jetzt mal echt es tut einem echt in der seele weh sich vorzustellen wie so n  überarbeiteter brummiefahrer auf sweinem schatz rumrödelt! Solche leute gehörebn hinter gitter! Egal obs nur ein fahrrad war (wobei ich das mit dem nur jetzt nicht mehr weiter ausführen werde ) denn heute dein fahrrad morgen dein auto und übermorgen erschießt er deine omi! er ist neunzehn!!!!!! Der muss mal drüber nachdenken was er tut bevor er handelt! Mich machen solche leute verrückt! Da  schraubt man sich als ehrlicher Bürger sein geliebtes bike zusammen und dann kommt son schmock typ klauts,verschärbelts und kommt auch noch fast ungestraft davon,weil man alles der sucht zuschreibt!


----------



## Schwarzwild (3. Juli 2006)

In DÃ¼sseldorf komme ich jeden Tag am Bahnhof vorbei, wo die Junkies sich treffen, und ein StÃ¼ck weiter an einer Einrichtung, wo die sich ihre tÃ¤gliche DrÃ¶hnung Methadon abholen kÃ¶nnen.
Die Typen sehen zwar vÃ¶llig abgerissen aus, aber die bikes, die die fahren sind keine Baumarktmodelle, sondern allererste Sahne (scott mit carbonrahmen, GT-Zaskar, Rotwild, C'dale, Speci, auch cube und canyon) oft verdreckt und schlecht gewartet, aber immerhin. Ein Arbeitskollege hat zum SpaÃ mal gefragt, und als Antwort: "hab' ich fÃ¼r 20 Euro von 'nem Kumpel gekauft und jetzt verpixx dich weil sonst fresse dickâ¦" erhalten.
Solange aber umgekehrt Versicherungsbetrug gerade in Kreisen, die es nicht einmal nÃ¶tig hÃ¤tten, nach wie vor eine Art Kavaliersdelikt ist, kratzt das doch eh' keine Sau.


----------



## AchseDesBoesen (3. Juli 2006)

müssen die denn unbedingt bikes klauen? können die nicht wie jede normale nutte auffn strich gehen?


----------



## Schwarzwild (3. Juli 2006)

heutzutage muss man mobil sein, die haben ja auch immer die neusten und besten handies.


----------



## Schwarzwild (3. Juli 2006)

kroiterfee schrieb:
			
		

> es gibt nix feigeres als sich am bike oder auto eines mannes zu vergehen.


Es gibt also für den Fahrraddieb mit Ehrgefühl nur die Möglichkeit, das bike einer Frau zu klauen oder ihr Auto zu zerkratzen!

Wenn Du ein Speci für 600paarzerquetschte bei eBay kaufst, weißt Du am Ende doch auch nicht, wo's her ist


----------



## Folki (4. Juli 2006)

ÐÐµÐ² ÐÑÐ¾Ð½ÑÑÐµÐ¹Ð½ schrieb:
			
		

> Die Typen sehen zwar vÃ¶llig abgerissen aus, aber die bikes, die die fahren sind keine Baumarktmodelle, sondern allererste Sahne (scott mit carbonrahmen, GT-Zaskar, Rotwild, C'dale, Speci, auch cube und canyon)..... "hab' ich fÃ¼r 20 Euro von 'nem Kumpel gekauft und jetzt verpixx dich weil sonst fresse dickÂ" erhalten.



KÃ¶nntest du mir die Adresse von dem Kumpel besorgen? 

Ich weiÃ - sowas ist pietÃ¤tlos!
Deshalb: Ferft den Purschen zu Poden!


----------



## bonzai (6. Juli 2006)

damit mir das neue rad nicht auch so einfach aus dem fadenscheinig gesicherten keller, bzw. der wohnung geklaut wird, suche ich einen ordentlichen wandanker, am besten mit verdeckten schraublöchern (prinzip panzerfalle ?).

hat dazu jemand einen tip?


----------



## jezebel007 (6. Juli 2006)

gibts von ABUS.... Heisst WA-50 und ist richtig fett  

Du solltest aber nie wieder versuchen, das Ding von der Wand zu bekommen. Da tust Dir etwas schwer....

CYa Gerry


----------



## bonzai (6. Juli 2006)

thx  

habe mir das teil heute nachmittag bereits ersurft - der großer bruder ist noch robuster, heißt WBA 100 und kostet stolze 54 eusen.

wie sieht es mit der angreifbarkeit der schrauben aus, mit denen die anker verschraubt sind?  sind die schrauben einigermaßen aufbohrsicher abgedeckt? habe noch keinen dieser wandanker live gesehen...

sonst wird u.U. mit einem ordentlichen akkubohrer den teuren sicherheitsvorkehrungen ein schnelles ende bereitet...


----------



## pseudosportler (7. Juli 2006)

Und der nächst Bike Diebstahl, mir wurde mein Giant Trance in silber Größe S geklaut, Anbauteile siehe links, es wurde aus den Keller entwendet, die Kellertüre aufgebrochen wie der/die Dieb/e ins Haus kammen ???, da das Bike noch seperat an einem Abflussrohr geschlossen war hoffe ich mal das die Versicherung keine Zicken macht, wenigstens haben sie mir mein Hardtail gelassen.

MfG pseudosportler


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jezebel007 (7. Juli 2006)

Die Bohrlöcher des Ankers werden durch Metallplatten (passgenau) abgedeckt. Die bekommst Du ohne Weiteres nicht wieder raus.
Mir erscheint der WA-50 allerdings stabiler. Ich hab den 100er aber noch nicht live gesehen.
Ich versuch mal, in nächster Zeit ein einigermaßen brauchbares Foto von dem Teil zu machen.

Nachdem mir meine beiden Bikes letztes Jahr aus dem verschlossenen Keller geklaut wurden, hab ich mir so nen Anker an die Wand geschraubt. Dann noch das Abus Cobra (10mm) und gut is.
Das Ding klaut mir jetzt keiner mehr so schnell aus dem Keller  

CYa Gerry


----------



## pseudosportler (7. Juli 2006)

jezebel007 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Bohrlöcher des Ankers werden durch Metallplatten (passgenau) abgedeckt. Die bekommst Du ohne Weiteres nicht wieder raus.
> Mir erscheint der WA-50 allerdings stabiler. Ich hab den 100er aber noch nicht live gesehen.
> Ich versuch mal, in nächster Zeit ein einigermaßen brauchbares Foto von dem Teil zu machen.
> 
> ...



Werde auch Aufrüsten, damit mir das nicht noch mal passiert, DANKE schon einmal für die Tipps der RADSICHERUNG  .


----------



## jezebel007 (10. Juli 2006)

Jetzt hab ich mal ein Foto gemacht, wie die Sicherung bei mir
im Keller aussieht:
Anker

CYa Gerry


----------



## bonzai (11. Juli 2006)

grml, habe als "hauptsicherung" meine ältere abus city chain vom motorrad, die wird durch den wb 50-anker nicht durchpassen, wenn ich mir dein bild so ansehe.
da muss ich mir wohl den teuren wba 100 besorgen - 54 eusen adè...


----------



## jezebel007 (11. Juli 2006)

Hi Bonzai,

wenn´s Dich interessiert, kann ich heute Abend mal messen, was da durch geht.
Das Bild täuscht aber.... Das Teil ist in Wirklichkeit bedeutend wuchtiger, als es auf dem Bild aussieht.....
40mm sollten auf jeden Fall durch gehen....

CYa Gerry


----------



## bonzai (11. Juli 2006)

thx, bin mal gespannt - messe nachher auch mal den kopf der city chain...


greetz


----------



## kroiterfee (11. Juli 2006)

könnt ihr eure räder nicht mit in eure wohnungen nehmen?


wo mein bike ist da bin auch ich...


----------



## bonzai (11. Juli 2006)

tja, an sich ein folgerichtiger gedanke, wenn man sein rad richtig ins herz geschlossen hat (bei dem preis bin ich zwangsläufig dabei ).

aber zum einen weist meine wohnung leider keine weitläufigen freiräume auf, auf denen ich ein ggf. dreckiges rad deponieren könnte und zum anderen respektiert der rad-marder an sich auch keine intimsphäre. 
als moralisch verkommenem subjekt ist es ihm egal, ob das objekt der begierde im keller oder in der wohnung der üblen tat harrt, er nimmt es von überall mit. 
und er folgt einem teuren rad (bzw. dessen besitzer) auch gerne mal bis zum haus, und wartet dann einen günstigen termin für das ausgespähte gebäude ab - nur das man bei aufbewahrung des rades in der wohung dann im ernstfall auch noch eine aufgebrochene wohnungstür und evt. weitere verschwundene gegenstände zu beklagen hätte.

da ich leider keine schlecht gefütterten dobermänner in meiner wohnung laufen lassen kann, schließe ich das rad lieber im keller so gut an, dass ein pot. dieb laaange was zu sägen hat, bevor er etwas mitnehmen kann. ermüdungstaktik...  

daher soll das neue rad bombensicher angekettet werden: ein dickes kettenschloss für rahmen + gabel + vr + wandanker sowie ein panzerkettenschloss für rahmen + hr (die cobra ist mir zu leicht aufzusägen). 
das sollte eigentlich reichen, hoffe ich -  zur not habe ich auch noch ein kurzes 7 t-bügelschloss (pickingsicher, da im schlosszylinder leicht korrodiert und daher seehr hakelig zu öffnen  ) für rahmen + wandanker, wenn das dicke kettenschloss vom vr nicht durch den anker passen.

gegen gut gerüstete profidiebe mit dicken akkusägen und königswasser im handgepäck hilft auch das nicht, aber dann habe ich wenigstens alles gegeben. und die schlösser habe ich sowieso schon...


----------



## free-for-ride (11. Juli 2006)

kroiterfee schrieb:
			
		

> könnt ihr eure räder nicht mit in eure wohnungen nehmen?
> wo mein bike ist da bin auch ich...



hab ich auch, und mit wba100 + dicker motorradkette (gehärtet) noch angekettet,
die können meine bude leer räumen
aber wenn ich nach hause komme sind die bikes noch da
und das ist das wichtigste.
nur ohne wba bringts auch nix wenn se in die wohnung einsteigen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jezebel007 (11. Juli 2006)

Ich seh das Ganze nicht ganz so verbissen.
Mein Fully ist im Prinzip "von der Stange", d.h. wenn´s geklaut wird, kann ich mir immer wieder das gleiche holen, wenn ich denn möchte.

Geärgert hab ich mich trotzdem, als mein Keller aufgebrochen wurde. Irgendjemand fährt jetzt mit meinen Teilen durch die Gegend und das find ich wirklich nicht witzig. Allerdings hat meine Hausrat problemlos gezahlt, da der Keller im Prinzip zur Wohnung gehört.

War mal bei nem Kumpel zu Besuch als mir seine Frau erzählt hat, dass Ihr Bike aus dem Hinterhof geklaut worden ist. 
Wir haben dann einige Überlegungen angestellt, sind aber zu dem Zeitpunkt zu keinem Ergebnis gekommen.
Als ich dann, sagen wir etwas stramm, aus dem Haus gefallen bin, stand das Bike wieder angelehnt an die Regenrinne vor der Tür...
Da hat wohl einer ein schlechtes Gewissen gehabt......
Leider gibt´s solche Zufälle viel zu selten.

Ich werde nachher mal messen.......

CYa Gerry


----------



## bonzai (11. Juli 2006)

es geht auch um's prinzip dabei - gegen ein neues rad alle 2 jahre habe ich ja an sich nichts einzuwenden...   

aber wir zahlen den rad-mardern indirekt - über die stetig steigenden versicherungsbeträge - ihr tolles hobby / nebenberuf mit. 
eine radversicherung für ein 2600 eu teures rad kostet ca. 250 eusen pro jahr - da hört bei mir der spaß auf. und eine hausratversicherung, die räder dieser preisklasse mitversichert (natürlich nur bei diebstahl aus der bude / dem keller) kostet auch schon 130 - 200 eu / jahr. wenn man denn eine findet - je nach wohnort / -lage nicht immer möglich.

wer mein rad klauen will und dabei (oder später, z.b. anhand des rades) von mir erwischt wird, kann sich überreichen dankes für diese versicherungspreise sicher sein, neues rad per versicherungskohle hin oder her.


----------



## jezebel007 (11. Juli 2006)

Ich geb Dir absolut recht. 

Ich hab übrigens jetzt mal gemessen: Die Öffnung ist knapp 40mm groß. Mein Kabelschloß hat 26 mm, ich denke das sollte reichen  
Wenn´s die CityChain ist, die ich gefunden habe, sollte die locker durchpassen.

CYa Gerry


----------



## hbGiant (12. Juli 2006)

abus wollte dieses jahr schlösser mit bewegungsmelder raus bringen und die dinger sollten bis zu 150db laut sein, wenn jmd anfängt das bike zu bewegen ...  hatte so eins per vororder bei abus schon bestellt aber irgendwie ham die sich nie wieder gemeldet ...


----------



## Airik (17. Juli 2006)

150 DB, das klingt nach nem Trommelfell fetzer .
Naja ist ja auch egal. 

:Anfang Vorgeschichte:
Ich bin nach einem Krankenhausauffentalt nach Hause gekommen und verbrachte die nächste Woche noch im Bettt und hielt es auch nicht für nötig in den Keller zu gehen, den ausser Bike und Müll ist da nix.
Das böse Erwachen kamm dann, als ich  noch mit Krücken in den Keller stapfte um meinen alter Rahmen zu vermessen da ich mir einen neuen kaufen wollte und der alte gleich per Ebay vertickt werden sollte. Ich öffnte die komischerweise NICHT Abgeschlossene Tür und es war alles wie IMMER!
Da stand mein CC Radel, mein Baumarkfully und mein Bmx, nur eins fehlte  MEIN "DÖRT BIKE"  !!!!!!
Aber die großzügige Entschädigung der Fahrradversicherung machte das alles vergessen, nun hab ich mein P2 und bin glücklich damit   
:ENDE VORGESCHICHTE: 


So nun zum Punkt: Das wir ja gerade bei Diebstahlsicherungen sind. 
Ich hab mal was neues Probiert, was auch als "Ermüdungstaktik" gillt
1. Ein neues Kellerschloß
2. Ein Teil eines Fahrraddachträgers für Autos in den Boden verankert (mit schönen dicken Bolzen circa 30 cm tief), so kann das Fahrrad al aller erstes mit dem Gepäckträger fixiert werden, dann mit dem normalen Schloss des Gepäckträgers verschlossen werden.
3. Die kommplette Abus Familie an  Rahmen, Vorder und Hinterrad hängen
4. Es soll noch ein Wandanker folgen, wie ich es mir ja jetzt bei euch abgeguckt habe 

Photos stell ich vlt auch mal rein 

ps. (damit das jetzt nicht zu doll OFF topic ist, mein CC radel wurde geklaut! 
 ein Cycle Wolf Blackfoot 2002 mit schwarz silber Lackierung und einer RST GILA T4 XT Schaltwerk, LX Kurbeln, 2005 LX V brakes und Rigida Laufräder)


----------



## bonzai (17. Juli 2006)

na, gut, dass du dir einen wandanker besorgen willst - der auto-radträger ist doch wohl aus alu und somit quasi per hand aufreißbar...   


@ gerry: die citychain misst an der dicksten stelle des anschlusskopfes 3,8 cm - das ginge beim wa-50 also gerade noch so. wenn's doch zu frickelig ist, muss ich eben das bügelschloss als bindeglied verwenden. habe den wa-50 eben bestellt, mal sehen. 
kann man das teil denn im falle eines umzugs auch wieder demontieren, wenn die schrauben passgenau mit metallscheiben abgedeckt werden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## free-for-ride (17. Juli 2006)

bonzai schrieb:
			
		

> kann man das teil denn im falle eines umzugs auch wieder demontieren, wenn die schrauben passgenau mit metallscheiben abgedeckt werden?



ja


----------



## jezebel007 (17. Juli 2006)

Viel Spass beim Frickeln ;-)

Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass die Abdeckungen ohne Weiteres rausgehen.
Ich hab die Dinger mit nem Hammer und Durchschlag reingedengelt, drum
glaub ich nicht, dass das Teil jemals eine andere Mauer sehen wird  

Ist mir aber ehrlich gesagt egal, hauptsache das Teil kann nicht so einfach weggeschraubt werden.

CYa Gerry


----------



## RaggaeGandalf (20. Juli 2006)

*Servus, ist ganz wichtig!!! Mir wurde am 20.07.06 mein neues Speci p.3 geklaut!!! Es ist in Stuttgart am Marienplatz geschehen. Ich habe es auf dem Fahrradanhänger befestigt, ein paar kumpels auch und bin danach eingestiegen. Ca. 2-3min später ist die zahnradbahn auch schon Richtung Degerloch gefahren (Tatzeit 10.40-10.45 Uhr)!!!!! Wer etwas gesehen hat oder mein Bike erkennt schickt mir bitte eine private Nachricht! Eine Bikebeschreibung folgt!!!*

*Specialized p.3 Bj. 2006, Größe s, farbe schwarz-braun, schwarze S-Type felgen, Big Bettys, Sram X.9, DJ Urban forke, Holzfeller,Juicy 5 160mm Discs. Ausserdem ist an dem Hinterbau ein Fahrradschlauch mittels weißen Kabelbindern über dicke Kratzer gemacht. Auf dem Schlauch selber ist ein roter E-Thirteen Aufkleber. Ausserdem ein grauer Speed Stuff Kettenstrebenschutz. Das schaltauge ist verbogen und der reifen schleift am hinterbau, ein paar speichen sind locker. Und das bike knarzt etwas. wollte es abends zum Händler bringen aber hat sich erledigt

Also falls euch zur Tatzeit jemand dort aufgefallen ist oder ihr das Bike irgendwo gesehen habt bitte Bescheid geben!!!!!!! Bin für alles dankbar und Belohnungen sind natürlich Ehrensache!!!!!!!*


----------



## batte (20. Juli 2006)

Shit!! Bin auch öfters mit der Zacke unterwegs - wie kann ein Dieb nur so dreist sein 
Ich werd ab jetzt auf jeden Fall noch mehr drauf achten, das ich Blickkontakt aus der Zacke auf mein Bike habe.

Werde die Augen offen halten. Hast du ein Bild vom Bike?


----------



## RaggaeGandalf (21. Juli 2006)

Muss mal schauen, aber das mit dem Schlauch hab ich erst neu draufgemacht! Hier aber ein Bild vom "Standard-p.3" :

http://www.specialized.com/OA_MEDIA/2006/bikes/06P3_brz_l.jpg

Nochmal zur Info: Das Schaltwerk ist nach innen Richtung Speichen gebogen und der reifen schleift am rahmen, was etwas Lärm macht!!!!!!


----------



## Stolem (24. Juli 2006)

Blaues Marin Hawk Hill von meinem Bruder wurde in Lübeck vor dem Body & Soul in der Nacht vom 23.7 auf 24.7 um ca 0.30 bis 4.00. Das Rad war verschlossen und wurde warscheinlich in ein Auto getragen oder in der Trave versenkt.

Rahmengröße XL
Farbe Blau
Gabel MZ Comp
Bremsen Deore Disk hinten mit Formula und vorne mit 2003 Deore Scheibe

Sieht aus wie ein Riesenrad in der größe und kann nur von Leuten ab 190 gefahren werden.

Falls das Rad jmd gesehen hat bitte PM an mich

das Rad hat jede Menge kratzer durch den Lack auf dem Oberrohr

mfg Paul


----------



## n70tester (24. Juli 2006)

Fotos?


----------



## Freaky_right (24. Juli 2006)

2 terragos und 1 nrs composite 
natürlich noch ordentlich von mir gepimpt und dann waren sie auch weg während der schulzeit. hab aufm hof 2x angeschlossen aber das hat alles nix gebracht. über die kosten will ich erst gar nicht reden... 
schule ist eben teuer...


----------



## wof (26. Juli 2006)

Hallo

Gestohlen -- 2*GHOST

1 -- GHOST FR5100 / RH48 -- Modell 2001 -- sieht (sah) aus wie neu.

1 -- GHOST HTX300 / RH44 -- Modell 2005 -- guter Zustand

beide in Sonnenbühl - Genkingen.....


----------



## n70tester (26. Juli 2006)

bißchen armselige Infos , dafür das jemand hier die Augen offen halten soll


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Knacki1 (27. Juli 2006)

Mein Bike is immer bei mir... Profi-Diebe knacken jedes Schloss.


----------



## Rebell-Ghost (30. Juli 2006)

Folgendes Bike wurde mir in der Nacht vom 29. auf den 30.07.06 aus meiner Werkstatt in 46282 Dorsten gestohlen:

Hardy 2 (siehe Anhang), mit Hayes Scheibenbremsen (mechanisch), Truvativ Hussefelt Tretlager, LX Schaltwerk, DirtJumper3, Maxxis Mäntel die durch die gelbe Schrift schon sehr ins Auge stechen.

Da es sich bei diesem Fahrrad um ein sehr auffälliges bei uns in der Gegend handelt, wäre ich sehr froh etwas zu hören, auch wenn die Chancen doch schwindend gering sind.

Ich gehe stark davon aus, das das eine geplante Sache war, weil mein Ghost Northshore FR (Werr ca. 2000 ) sonst auch in der Garage steht, momentan aber beim Händler aufgrund eines Garantiefalles ist.


----------



## Sash (1. August 2006)

Heute nacht hat man auch versucht bei uns im Haus einzubrechen, jetzt reichts! Die sch*** A**** :kotz: mich dermasen an und leider kann man nichts dagegen tun. Da ich jetzt für 3 Wochen in den Urlaub fahre lasse ich meine Bikes nicht in der Garage ist mir zu unsicher und stelle sie deshalb in die Wohnung aber das kann ja keine Dauerlösung sein! Habt ihr gute Erfahrungen mit Wandanker und Schlösser gemacht? Wer hat eine Bike versicherung und was Zahlt ihr dafür im Jahr? Ich hoffe Ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen !
Gruß Sascha


----------



## Laschpuffer (1. August 2006)

gestohlen in Berlin: 97er Cannondale M900, schwarz mit roter Schrift (ausgefranste Outlines) rote Manitou-Gabel. Sattel  mit roten Applikationen. Beule im Unterrohr links, tiefer Kratzer im Oberrohr links (dank gerissener Vorbauschraube Lenker eingeschlagen bei Sturz). 

ich werde es wohl nie wieder sehen.


----------



## Knacki1 (3. August 2006)

Sash schrieb:
			
		

> Heute nacht hat man auch versucht bei uns im Haus einzubrechen, jetzt reichts! Die sch*** A**** :kotz: mich dermasen an und leider kann man nichts dagegen tun. Da ich jetzt für 3 Wochen in den Urlaub fahre lasse ich meine Bikes nicht in der Garage ist mir zu unsicher und stelle sie deshalb in die Wohnung aber das kann ja keine Dauerlösung sein! Habt ihr gute Erfahrungen mit Wandanker und Schlösser gemacht? Wer hat eine Bike versicherung und was Zahlt ihr dafür im Jahr? Ich hoffe Ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen !
> Gruß Sascha


Ich hab ne Hausratversicherung... da is Bike mit dabbei... Den Preis kenn ich jetz net genau.

Sicher wär z.B. en Wandanker und 3 *richtig fette* Schlösser.

Aber wenn du im Urlaub bist... da kriegen Profis auch die Schlösser und den Wandanker durch, da sie viel mehr Zeit haben.


----------



## THCCryjack (5. August 2006)

Gestohlen in Dresden! Manitou Skareb Elite 100 RLockOut 2004. Seltene Farbe... Keine besonderen Merkmale. Die Farbe ist nicht sehr oft zu sehen. Und der Lockout Zug ist schon eingerissen am unteren und oberen Ende. 

Außerdem die angebaute Magura Marta black... Schlauch wurde zerschnitten. Der Rest ist noch da.


----------



## pEju (5. August 2006)

hallo zusammen, ich mach jetzt hier noch ein thread auf, falls es nicht bei mir in der gegend bleibt und verkauft wird - was ich stark vermute. von samstag auf sonntag bin ich ausnamsweise mal mit meinem bike zu einer geburtstagsfeier eines freundes nach gammelshausen, was bei göppingen in der nähe von stuttgart liegt, gefahren (mein altes rr mit dem ich normal zu solchen sachen fahre hatte einen platten ). ich hatte es im garten abgestellt, wo eigentlich sonst niemand zugang und einsicht hat. wir waren dann mal für eine stunde noch auf einem anderen fest. als wir zurückkamen bemerkte ich noch nix, hatte auch nicht darauf geachtet. als ich dann aber gehen wollte musste ich leider feststellen es ist weg. dachte erst, dass das ein blöder scherz ist - war es aber leider nicht. nunja bei der polizei war ich schon. die meine die chance sei nicht schlecht, da es recht auffällig ist aber ich weiß auch nicht. in den bikeshops bei mir in der gegend war ich jetzt auch schon & zettel hab ich auch aufgehängt. aber ich wollte es trotzdem ihr mal gesagt haben. nur, dass ihr auch die augen offen haltet. wenn ihr jemanden mit meinem bike seht - sofort runterhauen und bitte mir bescheid geben. ein norco a-line gibt's ja nicht oft bei uns...

aktuellstes bild - leider nur mit handy gemacht...


----------



## pEju (5. August 2006)

so, da ist noch ein besseres aber auch etwas älteres bild...


----------



## Enrgy (5. August 2006)

Wer konnte das Rad denn überhaupt im Garten zu Gesicht bekommen? Andere Gäste deines Kumpels? Wäre dann doch die einzige Richtung, in die man forschen könnte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pEju (5. August 2006)

hatte irgendjemand in den garten nach hinten rein gehen mÃ¼ssen als wir alle weg waren. warscheinlich ist der dann nur zufÃ¤llig Ã¼ber mein bike "gefallen".  von denen die auch dem fest waren war's jedenfalls keiner. haben wir alle angerufen oder sind vorbei geganen, gleich am nÃ¤chsten morgen. waren auch nur so etwa 10 leute, von denen sind aber auch die meisten gute freunde von mir. verdÃ¤chtigen tun wir die nachbarn. weil des sind irgendwelche blÃ¶den hip-hop kinder. aber kann man ja auch nix machen. ins haus lassen die dich nicht. wir haben zwar schon gefragt ob die was gesehen haben - haben sie aber natÃ¼rlich nicht. jedenfalls wenn man das nicht weiÃ, dass es da hinten in den garten rein geht, sieht man den eingang gar nicht von auÃen.

aber ich weiÃ auch nicht mehr was ich machen soll .

ich geh aber nochmal zu denen hin und sag, dass es ein paar huntert â¬uro finderlohn gibt. wenn sich dann jemand meldet weÃ­Ã ich wer's war. weil auf den zetteln die ich aufgehÃ¤ngt hab steht nur "sehr hoher finderlohn" - und das ist ja relativ.


----------



## Stefan.B (5. August 2006)

Äussere doch bei der Polizei den Verdacht, die kümmern sich dann drum.


----------



## KonaFrau (5. August 2006)

Ich wuerde einfach sagen es gibt finderlohn .. wenn du ein paar $ sagst werden die sich sicher denken koennen das es kein baumarkt bike ist und mehr wert als deine paar $ .. mach auf bloed und sage du haengst an dem teil ... und rueckst auch ein paar kroeten raus .. ansonsten mach den dieben das leben so schwer wie moeglich und haenge an jeden masten rund um die strasse nen foto von dem bike ..


----------



## trickn0l0gy (5. August 2006)

Allein diese Woche wurden in Morzine (Portes du Soleil) über 18 DH-Bikes gestohlen. Davon waren einige reichlich selten und wertvoll. Die Gendarmerie ist nutz- u. ahnungslos. Also wer nach PdS fährt - nehmt ein G36 mit Nachtsichtgerät und einen Wachhund mit. Alles andere nützt nix.


----------



## torben2005 (5. August 2006)

ich würde jeden partyfuzzzzie in die mangel nehmen. solche freunde .....ohha da fliegt mir mal die hutschnur fort, wenn man meins und deins nicht geregelt bekommt.

bei frauen, ok, das kommt mal vor aber nicht bei einem bike.....nieeeeeeeeeeee.

ob man solch ein bike im ganzen verkauft ?


viel erfolg !!!

werden wir mal beim großen E die augen aufhalten.


----------



## DERholdeHIRTE (5. August 2006)

Hallo Gleichgesinnte,
wir haben einen einwÃ¶chigen Freeride-Bikeurlaub in Morzine hinter uns, der auch eigentlich in punkto Biken sehr genial war, allerdings kamen wir heute Morgen aus unserer Ferienwohnung, um die restlichen Sachen in die Autos laden, als wir unglaublicher Weise feststellen mussten, dass 5 unserer Bikes zahllose Werkzeuge, Erstazteile, Klamotten, Protektoren, Cds, Handy und RucksÃ¤cke geklaut wurden!!!
Irgendwelche Dreckskerle haben vermutlich bei einer Rundfahrt festgestellt, dass bei uns einige teure Bikes und Teile zu holen sind und "bedienten" sich dann diese Nacht an unseren geliebten und lange zusammengesparten Bikes+Teilen!!! 
Als wir heute Morgen direkt zur Polizei gefahren sind, um diese Sauerei zu melden, wollten diese noch nicht mal unsere Personalien aufnehmen, geschweige denn etwas Ã¼ber die Bezeichnungen unserer geklauten Sachen wissen, da sie meinten es hÃ¤tte eh keinen Sinn, weil so viele Bikes geklaut wÃ¼rden...
So viel zu Freund und Helfer !

Der gesamte "materielle" Schaden belÃ¤uft sich auf ca.13.000 â¬ hinzu kommt natÃ¼rlich noch der seelische Verlust unserer geliebten Bikes!!!
Da es ja leider nunmal so ist, dass Biker meistens kein Geld bzw. nur sehr wenig Geld haben (und wir sind da keine Ausnahme) wird es sehr lange dauern bis wir uns wieder neue Bikes leisten kÃ¶nnen, dass heiÃt wir kÃ¶nnen wahrscheinlich bis nÃ¤chstes Jahr Sommer, wenn nicht noch lÃ¤nger, unseren geliebten Sport nicht ausfÃ¼hren, was fÃ¼r jeden Biker wie ein Genickbruck ist. Wir sind nun also Biker ohne Bikes!!! Wir kÃ¶nnen einfach nur sagen , dass das ganze zum kotzen und weinen ist, besonders mit der Gewissheit, dass irgendwelche Mistkerle sich mit unseren hart erarbeiteten Bikes dicke Kohle machen und wir nichts dagegen unternehmen kÃ¶nnen!!! 

Wir wÃ¼rden euch also bitten nach folgenenden Bikes und Parts bei ebay und Co Ausschau zu halten:


1. Norco Savage 2005

2006 Boxxer Ride
5th Element DÃ¤mpfer
Gustav M vorne + hinten
Truvativ Holzfeller Kurbeln
Holzfeller Pedal
Sram x9
Hinterradnabe HÃ¼gi Freeride 729 Mavic
Singletrack vorne
Funn Vorbau
Fsa Lenker


2. Canondale Gemini 

2006 66 rc2x weiÃ
Swinger fourway
Atomlab nabe hinten + singletrack
single
hayes hfx mag vorne hinten
saintkurblen
xtr schaltwerk
raceface lenker
holzfeller vorbau


3. Grossmann ms01

Z150
Swinger Fourway
Singletrack hinten
D321 Mavic vorne
Gustav M vorne
Hayes hfx hinten
lx-kurblen


4. Big Hit Comp 2004

2005 66rc
Swinger Fourway
Holzfeller Kurbelm
Hayes hfx vorne+ hinten
Singletrack+ atomlab naben vorne+hinten

5. Marin Quake 9.0

2001 Z3 QR20
Deemax Gelb vorne+ hinten
Hayes vorne Hinten
sram x7 2005 schaltwerk + rechter trigger
Truvativ Husselfelt Kurbeln+Innenlager
Pure Power Vorbau
Roox Lenker

Parts:
-Tioga Downhill (schwarz-weiÃ) Laufradsatz
-sÃ¤mtliche Maxxis Highroller, Minion, Swamp Thing Reifen
-Doubletrack Vorderrad
-Bell Integral Helm (Blau metallic+ silber)
-2xDainese Brustpanzer
-Deuter Rucksack + Siemens Outdoorhandy
-unzÃ¤hlige original Cds ua. Rage Against the Machine
-Vans Schuhe
-Dainese Schienbein Protektoren
-Spezialwerkzeuge
-und noch viele Weitere Kleinteile die aber die Liste zu lang werden liesen...

Bilder folgen die Tage, falls es Ã¼berhaupt aktuelle Bilder von jedem Bike gibt...
Wir sind um jeden Hinweis sehr dankbar!!!!!!!!!!!

Vielleicht gibt es ja auch Biker die unsere verdammte Situation so gut nachempfinden kÃ¶nnen, dasss sie uns einen kleinen Betrag von 50Cent oder 1 â¬ spenden wÃ¼rden(bei evtueller Interesse bitte die Kontodaten per PM erfragen, DANKE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!)

Danke fÃ¼r jede Hilfe!!!!


Ride On(leider ohne uns )
Fabio, Ragnar, Steffen, Kriz, Jean Manu, Birk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardcoreidiot (5. August 2006)

hat das bike irgendwelche besonderen merkmale?


----------



## jam123 (5. August 2006)

1. mit so nem bike geht man ja nicht an eine fete ..
2. übrigens gibt's kettenschlösser - genug lang um rahmen und beide räder zu abschliessen
3. der rahmen sollte doch eine RAHMENNUMMER haben ?

ansonsten - herzliches beileid ...


----------



## pEju (6. August 2006)

hi, zu...

1. ich hatte doch schon gesagt, es war eine ausnahme, weil mein anderes ein platten hatte. das regt mich heute ja selber noch um so mehr auf.

2. in dem garten...der ist selbst schon von allen seiten geschlossen. da kommt man nur durch eine kleine tür rein die auch halb versteckt im gebüsch ist. und gerade nur durch diese tür ist der garten zuganglich. die war auch zu - leider aber nicht verschlossen.

3. ja es hat eine rahmennummer. war auch schon bei der polizei. denen hab ich auch noch ein digitales bild mitgebracht, sodass die das an alle reviere weiterleiten können. nur ob die das bekommen hat ein offizier über dem zu entscheiden als wo ich war.

die # ist jedenfalls: *A30800969 *

besondere merkmale...nicht viele. eigentlich hab ich nur mal ein blauen dakine sticker auf's unterrohr geklebt - aber der ist ja auch schnell runter gemacht.

ob's ganz verkauft wird oder nur der rahmen - wenn überhaupt - jedenfalls oft gibt's das ier nicht.
'04 war norco in D noch nicht all zu bekannt. von den '05er modellen gibt's da hier schon mehr.

aber danke für alles


----------



## trickn0l0gy (6. August 2006)

ra - habt ihr die rahmennummern?! wäre eventuell hilfreich. ich hab dem jeanmanu schon die handynummer von guillaume beim nevada sports geschickt - mit dem und mit dem nigel von baud sports in morzine solltet ihr nochmal mit fotos, genauen beschreibungen und rahmennummern kontakt aufnehmen. ansonsten mal "le magazin vert" abchecken, ob die bikes dort feilgeboten werden. hehlerei ist kein kavaliersdelikt. ihr habt mein volles mitgefühl jungs, so ein verdammter mist! so wie sich das anhört, sind die gleich mit nem ganzen lkw vorgefahren und haben vollgeladen...


----------



## blackforest (6. August 2006)

Das ist schon hart, wenn mans liest. Ich werd auf jeden Fall die Augen offenhalten.

Ich verstehe aber irgendwie auch nicht, wie man 5 solche Räder über Nacht im Auto lassen kann. Mein Rad schläft mit mir im Zimmer, oder wenn ich zelte im Zelt. Einzige Möglichkeit, dass das Rad ins Auto kommt ist, dass ich auch da schlafe.


----------



## [email protected]!t (6. August 2006)

zunächst möchte ich mein beileid aussprechen !

wart ihr euch der hohen diebstahlgefahr in dieser region nicht bewußt ?
als ich dort war haben wir die bikes immer in die wohnung genommen oder sie in den abstellräumen übertrieben mit mehreren panzerschlössern angeschlossen.
das ist dort teilweise organisiertes verbrechen !


----------



## raschaa (6. August 2006)

nein, waren wir uns in dem maße nicht bewußt. dazu kommt dass wir ca. 2km ausserhalb morzine in ner reinen wohngegend waren, wir "mussten"  die bikes am vorabend einladen, da wir sau früh los mussten. habe auf englischen und franz. foren recherchiert....da sind panzerschloss gesicherte bikes aus abgeschlossenen garagen/keller geklaut worden in den letzten 2 wochen! die meinens echt ernst und lassen sich nicht abschrecken!

Danke Max, wir probieren was zusammenzustellen als liste/bilder...ich bin natürlich der einzige von uns der seine rahmennr. hat 

Dumm ist dass die Gendarmerie offensichtlich kein gesteigertes interesse daran hat die täter zu krallen!


----------



## Spreak (6. August 2006)

raschaa schrieb:
			
		

> Na, dann mal dank für deine tröstenden Worte...die bikes waren nicht draussen abgestellt sondern im Auto schon verladen für die zeitige Abreise am nächsten Morgen. Die Täter wussten genau was geht und hätten sich wohl höchstens von einer selbstschussanlage abschrecken lassen. Ich entnehme deiner (meiner meinung nach) unqualifizierten aussage das du noch nie ein bike für das du 3 jahre die butter vom brot gespart hast und das du gehütet hast wie dein augapfel entwendet bekommen hast. die einzige wirklich sichere methode kein bike geklaut zu bekommen ist...kein bike zu besitzen.
> 
> 
> ex-Norco Besitzer
> RA



ja das muss natürlich auchgenannt werden! nicht nur das sondern auch das wo. echt ******** gelaufen


----------



## gurkenfolie (6. August 2006)

ihr könnt froh sein dass sich die diebe die mühe machten die räder auszuladen und nicht gleich das ganze auto geklaut haben...

vor ein paar jahren war ich in frankreich auf nem campingplatz, da wurden in der nacht 5 motoräder ihren deutschen besitzern entwendet...


----------



## Kayn (6. August 2006)

ich hoffe mal nicht, dass sie sogar fahrende biker stoppen und ihnen das bike vorm arsch klauen.

hab schon etliche sachen von italien gehört mit richtige kuriositäten.

das schlimme ist, die polizei macht bei der ganzen aktion wohl sogar mit, sonst wäre sowas in dem ausmaß garnicht möglich, wie bei der mafia eben.

jeder hat schiss, drum macht jeder mit, vieleicht ist sogar korruption auch mit im spiel.


mein beileid, vielleich kann man da was versicherungstechnisch wieder gerade biegen ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blackforest (6. August 2006)

Vll. müsste man sich, wenn das dort in dem Ausmaß passiert, einfach an die höhergestellten Stellen richten.

Vll. eine offizielle Beschwerde bei der französischen Bundespolizei (falls die sowas haben!) einreichen.

Und ein Beschwerdeschreiben sowohl an die Tourismusverbände sowie Bike-Magazine. 

Ich kann mir aber eigentlich nicht vorstellen, dass die Polizei da richtig mit drin hängt. Frankreich ist schon noch was anderes als Italien


----------



## Mischiman (6. August 2006)

Moin + Beileid,

echt doof gelaufen, aber: 





			
				DERholdeHIRTE schrieb:
			
		

> Der gesamte "materielle" Schaden beläuft sich auf ca.13.000 
> . . .
> 1. Norco Savage 2005
> 2. Canondale Gemini
> ...


Es trifft ja keine Armen!  


			
				DERholdeHIRTE schrieb:
			
		

> Da es ja leider nunmal so ist, dass Biker meistens kein Geld bzw. nur sehr wenig Geld haben (und wir sind da keine Ausnahme)


Sorry, aber jetzt wird es albern, sprich bitte nicht für die Allgemeinheit.


			
				DERholdeHIRTE schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht gibt es ja auch Biker die unsere verdammte Situation so gut nachempfinden können, dasss sie uns einen kleinen Betrag von 50Cent oder 1  spenden würden(bei evtueller Interesse bitte die Kontodaten per PM erfragen, DANKE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!)


 Der ist gut! Trotzdem Beileid, die sind weg für immer! Beim nächsten Mal passt Ihr besser auf, gell!  

Viele Grüße

Mischiman


----------



## Spreak (6. August 2006)

Mischiman schrieb:
			
		

> Moin + Beileid,
> 
> echt doof gelaufen, aber: Es trifft ja keine Armen!



das ist denke ich falsch. denn sie haben ja scheinbar 3 jahre gespart! auch "normale" können sich bei so einer langen zeit so etw. leisten.



			
				Mischiman schrieb:
			
		

> Der ist gut! Trotzdem Beileid, die sind weg für immer! Beim nächsten Mal passt Ihr besser auf, gell!



naja! die hätten wohl ihr auto in einem hochsicherheits bunker parken sollen! oder erwartest du, wenn du deine sachen im auto hast das sie geklaut werden. also ich meine das reicht NORMAL


----------



## raschaa (6. August 2006)

Mischiman schrieb:
			
		

> Moin + Beileid,
> 
> echt doof gelaufen, aber: Es trifft ja keine Armen!
> .....
> Mischiman



wie habe ich das zu verstehen 

ich kann für die ersten drei bikes jedenfalls sagen dass diese nicht so gekauft wurden sondern über nen zeitraum von 2-3 jahren aufgebaut und stetig verbessert wurden, klar war hier oder da nen ebay schnapp dabei, aber ich für mein teil muss jetzt der tatsache ins auge schauen dass mein safetyjacket und helm die nächsten mind. 2 jahre nicht gebraucht werden. bei nem monatlichen netto von knapp 1500,- und nicht daheim bei mutti wohnender 42 jähriger mit sonstigen finanziellen verpflichtungen kann mer sich ausrechnen wie lang es braucht um so'n bike wieder aufzubauen. klar ist arm ein relativer begriff wenn es menschen auf der welt gibt die nix zum beissen haben, aber ich wage zu behaupten, dass ein IT-Projektmanager deutlich mehr verdient als ein diplsozpäd......nicht das ich neidisch wär oder tauschen wollte, nur gibts ne menge mami/papi/oma gesponserte kiddies da draussen die ruckzuck nen dickes bike zusammen haben, es sei allen gegönnt! nur bei mir hilfts alles nix, sollte morgen mein auto kaputt gehen könnte ich nicht mal des bezahlen, da war ja auch im post vom hirten die rede vom "materiellen" wert, der ideelle ist um ein vielfaches höher da jeder von uns LANGE gebraucht hat um in den genuss eines solchen bikes zu kommen..............deine kommentare lassen darauf schliessen, dass solche beträge für dich peanuts sind, schön für dich wenns so sein sollte, nur ziehe keine voreiligen schlüsse über ein paar begeisterte biker die sich die butter vom brot gespart haben um ein schönes bike zu fahren.......und ich mache mir keine vorwürfe bezgl. fahrlässigkeit, die täter wollten die bikes auf jeden haben und wären/sind wohl zu einigem bereit um sie zu kriegen.


----------



## [email protected]!t (6. August 2006)

arm ist die situation dort..
kann mir gut vorstellen das die örtliche polizei da evtl. die finger mit im spiel hat.
jedenfalls drücken die dort mehr als ein auge zu...


----------



## Subraid (6. August 2006)

>>[email protected][c]K<< schrieb:
			
		

> oder erwartest du, wenn du deine sachen im auto hast das sie geklaut werden.



Es tut mir für die Jungs zwar sehr leid, aber JA, wenn man solche Sachen (offen sichtbar?) im Auto liegen lässt erwarte ich, das sie geklaut werden!  
Genau so wie n Kollege in Stuttgart sein Lappi und die DSLR offen im Auto liegen hatte... die Sachen waren am nächsten Morgen weg...


----------



## Backfisch (6. August 2006)

Unglaublich, das Verhalten der Polizei.

Werde mir den Thread bookmarken, falls wieder mal jemand über die deutschen "Bullen" oder ganz allgemein "Schei**-Deutschland" meckert.

Bitte macht eine schriftliche Anzeige (Einschreiben international, kostet keine 3 Euro) bei der örtlichen Präfektur, vielleicht kann Euch ein Franzose helfen. 

VIEL GLÜCK!


----------



## KonaFrau (6. August 2006)

Hallo .. als erstes mein beileid .. 

und zu den schlauen menschen, wenn ich immer und ueberall rechnen muesste das mir was geklaut wird dann duerfe ich nur noch zu fuss und nackt rum laufen .. fuer mich ist es nicht normal das in einem verschlossenen auto mir ein bike bzw der inhalt daraus geklaut wird .. ich parke aber am besten mein auto auch gleich im hotelzimmer .. weil es koennte ja jemand auf die idee kommen die karre zu klauen und dann bin ich auch noch selber schuld *kopfschuettel *


----------



## hardcoreidiot (6. August 2006)

wenn ich mein bike mit in urlaub nehmen würde dann würde ich mir dass mit handschellen an die hand ketten!!! anders gehts wohl nimmer   obwohl ich unsicherbin das die wenn die schon bikes aus garagedn klauen  mir nicht versuchen würden die hand möglichst unauffällig abzuschneiden . mein beileid sowas tut weh!!!!! aber ey es kommen auch zeiten in denen man solchen leuten in den arsch treten kann!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spreak (6. August 2006)

jaja 1000 leute klauen, 10 kannst in den arsch treten. aber wenn du die an dich kettest, dann gibts kratzer


----------



## trialsrookie (6. August 2006)

Auch von mir mein Beileid und ein "Kopf hoch" - solche Sachen sind echt ar$ch, ich kenne die Wut danach. Mir hat man auch schonmal ein Bike geklaut, gottseidank kein sonderlich Tolles, und versichert war es obendrein - habe also Ersatz nachher bekommen. Mein neues, selbst zusammengeschraubtes Bike schläft jetzt auch immer bei mir im Zimmer, solange es noch nicht versichert ist (die anderen sind in der Garage...). Ich kann echt nur empfehlen, das Bike versichern zu lassen, va. wenn man in's Ausland fährt, in Gegenden, in denen das Bike während dem Fahren unterm Ar$ch weggeklaut werden...


----------



## pEju (6. August 2006)

mein Norco A-Line wurde auch geklaut - wie die meisten warscheinlich schon mitbekommen haben.

heads up - look out!!!


----------



## JanV (6. August 2006)

Uweiah ich kann mich gut vorstellen wie das fühlt. Von mir sind bis jetzt "nur" Stadträder geklaut die eh nix wert waren aber dass find ich schon richtig *******. Tut mir richtig leid für Euch. Und dann noch das Verhalten der Polizei  ich hoffe richtig da kommt noch was raus....

Gruß

Jan


----------



## Mischiman (6. August 2006)

Nur als Beispiel: ich hab mal mein Handy mit Ladegerät, Freissprecheinrichtung etc. _tagsüber_ im Auto _vergessen_, mitten in der Stadt.

Ergebnis war eine eingeschlagene Scheibe, es war nur das Handy weg, nichtmal die Zubehörteile.

Menschen stehlen aus den unterschiedlichsten Gründen, oft sind es Kleinigkeiten, wenn also jemandem etwas _sehr_ wertvoll ist, dann muss man darauf _sehr_ gut aufpassen.

Und wenn man merkt, dass einem der Verlust des Rades _sehr_ weh tut (auch finanziell!), dann war es für den, der es verlor, zu teuer!

Trotzdem Beileid (ich halte auch die Augen in der Bucht offen)

Viele Grüße

Mischiman


----------



## raschaa (6. August 2006)

Mischiman schrieb:
			
		

> Und wenn man merkt, dass einem der Verlust des Rades _sehr_ weh tut (auch finanziell!), dann war es für den, der es verlor, zu teuer!
> 
> Trotzdem Beileid (ich halte auch die Augen in der Bucht offen)
> 
> ...



Halte deine einstellung trotzdem für falsch, würde ja implizieren ich darf mir nur etwas leisten wenn ich im stande bin es mir kurzfristig ein 2tes mal zu leisten.....meiner meinung nach ist diebstahl ein asoziales verhalten und dafür gibt es keine perspektive die den gschädigten zum mittäter macht, egal wie mers dreht und wendet....ich fand den beitrag von KonaFrau oben gut formuliert....

nix für ungut

ra


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Katze Timba (6. August 2006)

Tut mir sehr leid für Dich. Denke das wird MIR eine Lehre sein..mein Bike noch besser zu sichern. Ich habe schon immer Bedenken bei diesem dünnen Drahtschloss...Ich drück Dir die Daumen, dass der Dieb gefasst wird..und gerecht bestraft wird...Hast Du ne vernachlässigte Freundin?? Vl. hat sich doch jmd. Deiner Freunde einen Scherz erlaubt?? Ich würde Dir das jedenfalls wünschen..armes Bike, armer Biker


----------



## pEju (6. August 2006)

danke danke! bis zu dem tag hatte ich mein bike immer in meinem zimmer oder unter meinem arsch gehabt. mir war es nicht mal sicher genug es in die garage zu stellen, deswegen kam es da auch nie hin (eimem kolegen hatten sie da auch schon mal eins rausgeholt - und die garage war zu). das war warscheinlich das erste mal in den zwei jahren die ich das bike jetzt hab/gehabt habe, dass ich es mal für eine stunde aus den augen gelassen hab. und dann sowas .

eine alte freundin hab ich keine die irgendwie sauer auf mich sein könnte. versteh mich mit denen eigentlich ganz gut.
und auch alle die auf der party waren kann ich wie schon oft gesagt alle ausschließen - gefragt hab ich sie aber trotzdem alle.


----------



## Blauer Vogel (6. August 2006)

Das war vielleicht jemand, der Dich mit dem Bike durch die Straße fahren gesehen hat und dann gesehen hat, dass Du in einen Garten eingebogen bist. Da ist er kurzentschlossen nachgegangen. Muß ja nicht der Nachbar gewesen sein. Aber vielleicht doch jemand aus der näheren Umgebung. Klingel doch mal an jedem Haus in der Umgebung und zeig das Bild. Irgend jemand muß doch gesehen haben wie es weggefahren wurde außer es war schon stockdunkel. Viel Erfolg!


----------



## pEju (6. August 2006)

es kann nur in dem zeitraum zwischen zwei und drei uhr nachts gewesen sein - als es weggenommen wurde. da sind die meisten wohl schon im bett . das ist ein kleines 1415 selen döfchen. die straße wo das haus (eigentlich ists ja ein alter bauernhof) steht, da sind drei häuser zwei nachbarn sind da gute bekannte von meinem freund und in dem anderen haben wir schon gefragt. das haus wo wir vermuten, dass es von da jemand weggenommen hat, ist gegenüber und gehört zu einer andern straße. dazwischen ist nur eine wiese.

ps: ist der blaue vogel ein blue jay  ?


----------



## Soda1614 (7. August 2006)

Hi...

@ Sash Ich habe mein Bike auch in der Hausratsversicherung mitversichert....Bei mir waren 400 uro wert miteingeschlossen....Habe auf 1500 erhöht und hat keine 20 euro mehr im JAHR gekostet....

Ist es eigentlich sinnvoll sein bike bei der Polizei Registrieren zu lassen?
Die Chancen sind doch gering das dies wiederfinden, obwohl die ja gezielter suchen mitlerweile ( vor 2-3 wochen artikel in Bild Zeitung)...

Werden zB deutsche Seriennummern an bikes eigentlich auch im ausland als gestohlen gemeldet? ZB ´´Polen´´   und Holland???


----------



## jam123 (7. August 2006)

hallo zusammen

in ebay sieht man ab und zu "nette" bikes von privat personen angeboten. wie kann man eigentlich sicher gehen, das das teil nicht geklaut ist ? gibt's in deutschland so was wie eine bike-finder internet site (z.b. über rahmennummer) ?


----------



## trickn0l0gy (7. August 2006)

ich hatte mir mal auf einen specialized rockhopper rahmen von der polizei kostenlos so eine extra gravur machen lassen, inkls. registrierung. das bike lebt heute noch bei seinem rechtmässigen besitzer als hamburger stadtschlampe.


----------



## oBATMANo (7. August 2006)

DERholdeHIRTE schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Gleichgesinnte,
> wir haben einen einwöchigen Freeride-Bikeurlaub in Morzine hinter uns, der auch eigentlich in punkto Biken sehr genial war, allerdings kamen wir heute Morgen aus unserer Ferienwohnung, um die restlichen Sachen in die Autos laden, als wir unglaublicher Weise feststellen mussten, dass 5 unserer Bikes zahllose Werkzeuge, Erstazteile, Klamotten, Protektoren, Cds, Handy und Rucksäcke geklaut wurden!!!
> Irgendwelche Dreckskerle haben vermutlich bei einer Rundfahrt festgestellt, dass bei uns einige teure Bikes und Teile zu holen sind und "bedienten" sich dann diese Nacht an unseren geliebten und lange zusammengesparten Bikes+Teilen!!!
> Als wir heute Morgen direkt zur Polizei gefahren sind, um diese Sauerei zu melden, wollten diese noch nicht mal unsere Personalien aufnehmen, geschweige denn etwas über die Bezeichnungen unserer geklauten Sachen wissen, da sie meinten es hätte eh keinen Sinn, weil so viele Bikes geklaut würden...
> ...




Sei mir nich bös, aber bei dem Wert Euerer Räder im Gegensatz was sonst so in Morzine haufenweise rumfährt, waren nich die Räder sondern die Umstände wohl der Anstoß zum Diebstahl.

Diese angeblich sicheren Fahrradkeller sind doch für jeden ohne große Probleme zugänglich. War jetzt auch schon zweimal in Morzine und hab mich immer geärgert, dass man nie ne Möglichkeit findet wo man sein Radl anständig mit nem Schloß drannschließen kann. Abschließbare Skiständer gibts dafür aber haufenweise.

In Morzine fahren mehr Intense M3 als bei uns Big Hits rum. Da wunderts eigentlich nich, dass da was geklaut wird.


----------



## Blauer Vogel (7. August 2006)

NorcoFox schrieb:
			
		

> es kann nur in dem zeitraum zwischen zwei und drei uhr nachts gewesen sein - als es weggenommen wurde. da sind die meisten wohl schon im bett . das ist ein kleines 1415 selen döfchen. die straße wo das haus (eigentlich ists ja ein alter bauernhof) steht, da sind drei häuser zwei nachbarn sind da gute bekannte von meinem freund und in dem anderen haben wir schon gefragt. das haus wo wir vermuten, dass es von da jemand weggenommen hat, ist gegenüber und gehört zu einer andern straße. dazwischen ist nur eine wiese.
> 
> ps: ist der blaue vogel ein blue jay  ?



Nein, es ist ein amerikanischer Mountain Bluebird. Er sieht aber dem Blue Jay sehr ähnlich.

Mit den Dieben wird es immer schlimmer. Jeden Tag steht von Einbrüchen in der Zeitung. Vielleicht war es jemand der nachts um die Häuser schleicht und entweder schaut, ob er draußen was Brauchbares findet oder nach Einbruchsmöglichkeiten sucht und dabei hat er Dein Rad gefunden. Der weiß wahrscheinlich gar nicht was er da gefunden hat.

Bei uns ist dieses Jahr schon zweimal jemand am hellen Tag ums Haus geschlichen und zweimal war nachts einer bei uns im Garten bzw. bei den Nachbarn, hat aber nichts mitgenommen. Kurze Zeit später ist dann ein Auto schnell weggefahren bevor jemand die Nummer notieren konnte. Einmal habe ich auch im Dunkeln jemanden beobachtet, der von Garage zu Garage lief und probierte ob sich das Tor öffnen ließ. Der war dann aber auch gleich wieder verschwunden. Seither habe ich Angst um meine Fahrräder, obwohl die im Haus stehen. Wer weiß wie oft da noch jemand nachts herumschleicht ohne dass man ihn sieht. Mir kommt es so vor dass das alles passiert, seit es das Arbeitslosengeld II gibt.


----------



## trickn0l0gy (7. August 2006)

oBATMANo schrieb:
			
		

> Sei mir nich bös, aber bei dem Wert Euerer Räder im Gegensatz was sonst so in Morzine haufenweise rumfährt, waren nich die Räder sondern die Umstände wohl der Anstoß zum Diebstahl.
> 
> Diese angeblich sicheren Fahrradkeller sind doch für jeden ohne große Probleme zugänglich. War jetzt auch schon zweimal in Morzine und hab mich immer geärgert, dass man nie ne Möglichkeit findet wo man sein Radl anständig mit nem Schloß drannschließen kann. Abschließbare Skiständer gibts dafür aber haufenweise.
> 
> In Morzine fahren mehr Intense M3 als bei uns Big Hits rum. Da wunderts eigentlich nich, dass da was geklaut wird.


Dafür brauchste aber nicht alles nochmal quoten. Und richtig gelesen hast Du anscheinend auch nicht, da die Bikes nicht in einem Keller waren und auch weggegeschlossen waren. Und Deine Überheblichkeit in puncto Wert eines Fahrrades teilen die Diebe sicherlich auch nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rfgs (7. August 2006)

mein beileid an alle denen ihr rad geklaut wurde!wenns mir passieren würde,wäre glaub ich die nächste hohe brücke mein bester freund.
ich muss aber schon mit erstaunen feststellen,dass so mancher kollege sehr locker mit der thema rad-sicherung umgeht.schulhof,biergarten,in den garten stellen,keller von miet-kasernen,über nacht im auto lassen,mal schnell nicht abgesperrt vorm radladen stehen lassen,usw.schön, dass viele menschen an das gute in anderen menschen glauben!bzgl fahrrädern hatte ich diesen  glauben noch nie.
zum thema franz.polizei kann ich nur eine kleine story erzählen:war mal eine woche in toulouse(erstaunt war ich über die masse an einwanderern aus afrika und deren offensichtliche dealer tätigkeiten!)ohne rad.bin dann in der nacht mal notgedrungen über den zentralen platz nach hause gelatscht(ich war glaub ich der einzige mitteleuropäer).da is dann vor meiner nase und denen der POLIZEI,ein extrem getunter golf,mit offensichtlich voll unter droge insassen,an einen beton-poller gerumpelt,der war so zu der konnte nicht mal mehr lenken!irgenwie fand ichs witzig,aber die polizei hat nicht mal mit dem finger gezuckt!das fand ich dann ziemlich seltsam.da hat sich bei mir dann irgenwie so ne meinung über die franz.bullen festgesetzt und die wurde von euch bestätigt.
grüsse


----------



## pEju (7. August 2006)

warum wurde mein thread jetzt in den hier mit eingeschlossen?!
da gibt es doch genug anderen müll der hier geschrieben wird und wo dann alles offen gelassen wird. 
danke für die hilfe, jetzt sehen es natürlich alle wenn sie hier her gehen, dass mein norco geklaut würde. 
gut es ist vllt eins von vielen - ich kann's aber trotzdem nicht verstehen!


----------



## raschaa (8. August 2006)

NorcoFox schrieb:
			
		

> warum wurde mein thread jetzt in den hier mit eingeschlossen?!



da waren die mods am werke, auch unseres war mal ein eigenes thread.......

@MODS wie wärs mit nem eigenen forum "geklaute Bikes", die gibt es bspw. bei MBUK.com und descent-world.co.uk. da könnte man dann ggf. vor dem kauf eines gebrauchten bikes per sufu recherchieren!


----------



## pEju (8. August 2006)

wollte ich auch schon vorschlegen. sowas wie "Lost & Found" im BIKE forum.
würde die ganze sache besser und einfacher machen .


----------



## raschaa (8. August 2006)

oBATMANo schrieb:
			
		

> Sei mir nich bös, aber bei dem Wert Euerer Räder im Gegensatz was sonst so in Morzine haufenweise rumfährt, waren nich die Räder sondern die Umstände wohl der Anstoß zum Diebstahl.



glaub ich weniger....tatsache ist die diebe werden niemals auch nur annähernd ein betrag im bereich des reelen verkaufswertes erzielen ohne ein massiv hohes risiko einzugehen erwischt zu werden, also bleibt nur quick+dirty verramschen, ob sie für ein M3 400,- oder für ein BigHit 300,- kriegen ist ja wohl vernachlässigbar.

ok, zahlen sind jetzt mal aus der luft gegriffen, aber wie willste was geklautes zum markt üblichen preis verticken ohne das risiko einzugehen das die geschädigten ihr bike irgendwo feilgeboten sehen?


----------



## Backfisch (8. August 2006)

Blauer Vogel schrieb:
			
		

> Mir kommt es so vor dass das alles passiert, seit es das Arbeitslosengeld II gibt.



Die PKS sagt da aber was anderes.


----------



## pEju (8. August 2006)

update - 

gerade ein anruf bekommen. mein bike wurde bei mir in der nähe, etwas 8km entfernt, gesichtet .
schon mal etwas, jetzt gilt es nur noch den dreckskerl der damit rumfährt zu finden und zusammen zu schlagen.


----------



## raschaa (8. August 2006)

cooooool, wünsche dir viel glück, ich mach mir da keine nennenswerten hoffnungen mein bike aus irgendeinem fremden land wieder zu bekommen.


----------



## perponche (9. August 2006)

Der Anspruch (unerlaubte Handlung) verjährt in drei Jahren. Mahnbescheid oder Urteil des Amtsgerichts (auf den Betrag zuzügl. Zinsen): verjährt in 30 Jahren und bringt eine saubere Verzinsung. In dreissig Jahren wird der Typ ja itrgendwann mal vielleicht in YArbeit und Brot sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## raschaa (9. August 2006)

Hier pics von 2 der bikes, falls die irgendwo gesichtet werden (was ich ja nicht wirklixh glaube).....


----------



## pEju (12. August 2006)

war leider "falscher alarm". der typ der mich angerufen hat, hängt auch immer in dem haus rum, wo wir sowieso fast sicher sind, dass die es haben. die wollten warscheinlich nur von sich ablenken. aber nachdem der mich angerufen hatte, bin ich noch selber zu ihm hingefahren. da hat er sich dann versprochen. er hatte nämlich am tel was anderes gesagt als wie ich dann bei ihm war (wo er das bike gesehen hätte). jetzt hab ich jedenfalls mal die polizei bei denen vorbeigeschickt. ob die die aber in die wohnug lassen ist nochmal was anderes...wenn nicht geh ich mal zum hausmeister von da und erzähl dem die geschichte. vllt macht er ja dann für mich die türe auf, wenn die mal nicht da sind.

das ganze stinkt zum himmel und find's total zum kotzen .


----------



## Spreak (12. August 2006)

NorcoFox schrieb:
			
		

> war leider "falscher alarm". der typ der mich angerufen hat, hängt auch immer in dem haus rum, wo wir sowieso fast sicher sind, dass die es haben. die wollten warscheinlich nur von sich ablenken. aber nachdem der mich angerufen hatte, bin ich noch selber zu ihm hingefahren. da hat er sich dann versprochen. er hatte nämlich am tel was anderes gesagt als wie ich dann bei ihm war (wo er das bike gesehen hätte). jetzt hab ich jedenfalls mal die polizei bei denen vorbeigeschickt. ob die die aber in die wohnug lassen ist nochmal was anderes...wenn nicht geh ich mal zum hausmeister von da und sag erzähl ihm dann die geschichte. vllt macht er ja dann für mich die türe auf, wenn die mal nicht da sind.




oh dann zeigen die dich aber mal an und den hausmeister. ist mal spannende story


----------



## mightyEx (12. August 2006)

NorcoFox schrieb:
			
		

> jetzt hab ich jedenfalls mal die polizei bei denen vorbeigeschickt. ob die die aber in die wohnug lassen ist nochmal was anderes...wenn nicht geh ich mal zum hausmeister von da und erzähl dem die geschichte. vllt macht er ja dann für mich die türe auf, wenn die mal nicht da sind.
> 
> das ganze stinkt zum himmel und find's total zum kotzen .



Du hättest zuerst mal den Hausmeister (oder andere Zeugen/Mieter/Nachbarn) fragen sollen, die sich da in dem Umfeld/Haus aufhalten, ob die das Bike gesehen haben. Dann hast Du wenigstens was in der Hand um da ggfs. berechtigt die Polizei einzuschalten. Wenn Du ohne hinreichende Anhaltspunkte/Beweise zielgerichtet gegen bestimmte Personen Anzeige erstattest, kann der Schuss nach hinten losgehen und Du machst Dich selbst strafbar.


----------



## pEju (12. August 2006)

bei den anderen die in dem haus wohnen habe ich ja schon gefragt. die haben aber alle nix gesehen. war ja auch mitten in der nacht gewesen als mein bike abhanden kam. und von dem garten wo es weggekommen ist bis zu denen ihrer haustür sind es keine 30m. angezeigt hab ich keinen. die bei der polizei haben nur gemeint, nachdem ich ihnen das ganze erzählt hatte, dass die da mal vorbeischauen und fragen ob die was gesehen haben bzw. ob die mal bei denen reinschauen können. was soll ich den sonst machen - einfach mit der leiter durch's fenster in die wohning klettern oder was?


----------



## Spreak (12. August 2006)

ja?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pEju (12. August 2006)

das ist aber dann einbruch...naja jetzt wart ich erst mal bis die polizei bei denen war, wenn die nicht schon da waren und dann schau ich weiter. aber vllt mach ich das wirklich noch. ist mir dann auch egal. aber falls die das haben sollten, was ich ja nur vermuten kann, muss es nicht unbedingt noch bei dem in der wohnung stehen. kann ja schon verkauft oder sonst wo hingebracht sein. da spricht aber soviel dafür, dass ich es mir garnicht anders vorstellen kann.


----------



## Lion77 (12. August 2006)

Hallo ...ein scheiß sowas alles

Irgendwie beschatten .....wenn sie Dein Bike haben kommen die irgendwann damit raus....hört sich jetzt dämlich an...aber wenn Du irgendwie den Druck erhöhen kannst auf die Jungs oder sie dazu bringen kannst das Sie denken "das Bike muß hier weg-sonst finden dies bei mir" -die bräuchten ja nur denken das demnächst irgendwer bei denen einreitet...halt irgend eine kleine Geschichte erfinden....Du verstehst? Mach sie irgendwie nervös..bring sie in Zugzwang.....

Ansonsten erzähl doch einfach Du hättest gesehen wie der oder der letztens mit deinem Bike im Haus oder wo Du halt rein willst verschwunden ist....und verlang ne Eigentumssicherung oder wie man das dann nennen mag....Selbst wenn ihr dann nichts findet...."haben sies halt schon wieder weggeschafft"- oder was auch immer.. man kann sich doch mal irren ..was sollen die dann schon weiter machen Dich anzeigen? wegen was? da käme glaub ich nicht viel auf dich zu...

dann kannst Du nicht beweisen das sie dein Rad haben.....na mein Gott und dann...

So irgendwie sone Geschichte .......Sind nur Anregungen....Weil mich das auch richtig ankotzen würde...und ein bisschen was würd ich für diese..wohl einzige Chance riskieren....wenns nicht bei denen ist siehst Dus wohl eh nimmer wieder denke ich so ....von daher 

 Glück auf..


----------



## Tobos (13. August 2006)

hi, also was meinem bruder und mir passiert ist... 
Wir war in Holland mit unseren MTB's und haben es mit 2 schlösser abgeschlossen   mein bruder hatte ein recht schönes Steppenwolf Twixxter und ich ein gutes MTB. naja  auf jeden fall waren wir dann so ca. 2 stunden unterwegs und gut 5-6 km von den bikes entfernt... mein bruder hat sich die ganze zeit gedacht "hoffentlich steht mein bike noch da, nich das jemand darauf an uns vorbeifährt" und kaum als er das gesagt hat fährt so ein Junkie auf dem Bike meines Bruders an uns vorbei    naja... kaum spricht man vom teufel und schon kommt er   naja... das war halt dann ziemlihc ********, wir sind dann hinterhergerannt haben es aber nich mehr eingeholt... ich bin dann sofort zu den anderen bikes zurück und sah dann die zwei schlösse auf dem boden, mein MTB war auch weg und die Bikes von meinen Eltern und meiner schwester standen noch da (ein wunder). Naja... das war halt ein ziemliches ereignis...  und naja... seit dem lasse ich mein fahrrad in großstädten nie mehr unabgeschlossen sondern fahre drauf oder schiebe es...


----------



## rfgs (13. August 2006)

tut mir leid,aber ich krieg echt n hals!wie kann man ein hochwertiges mtb,auch abgeschlossen,irgendwo in mehr oder weniger öffentlichem raum stehen lassen?lebt ihr hinterm mond?ich glaube manchen fehlt ein bisserl das herzblut.
nix für ungut
grüsse


----------



## Tobos (13. August 2006)

ja das stimmt das das dumm war... naja... ich habe meinem dad vertraut... wir wollten es mitnehmen naja... und dann wars weg... aber wie haben das geld bekommen 

mfg  tobias


----------



## atomic66 (14. August 2006)

Bis jetzt hab ich immer nur gelesen, von Leuten die Ihre Bikes gestohlen bekommen haben, jetzt hat es uns selbst erwischt. Meiner Freundin Ihr Stevens C& 2005 und mein Stevens S8 2003 gestohlen !!!


----------



## bigmad (15. August 2006)

Ich habe mein Bike (jetzt ca. 4 1/2 Scheine wert) und das meiner Frau im Schlafzimmer auf zwei extra dafür angefertigten Bikehaken hängen, sie findet das in Ordnung, ist ja auch ihr Baby dabei. 

Wenn wir unterwegs sind, haben wir es IMMER unter dem Arsch, oder einer passt auf beide auf! 

Ich geb' es nie aus der Hand, wenn ich in einen Laden will, frage ich, ob ich es mit reinnehmen kann (manchmal klappts nicht, wie im Conrad letzens - dann eben kein Umsatz!) 

Mit der Zeit lernen das die Leute/Freunde zu schätzen und gewöhnen sich daran, mittlerweile muss ich viele garnicht mehr fragen, es ist normal, dass ich mein Bike mit in die Wohnung bringe, manche haben schon ein grosses Handtuch an der Tür parat liegen


----------



## Andreas (15. August 2006)

atomic66 schrieb:
			
		

> Bis jetzt hab ich immer nur gelesen, von Leuten die Ihre Bikes gestohlen bekommen haben, jetzt hat es uns selbst erwischt. Meiner Freundin Ihr Stevens C& 2005 und mein Stevens S8 2003 gestohlen !!!



So ging es mir auch. Mein altes Stevens Hardtail 852 (Mod. 2000) wurde diesen Sommer vom Firmengelände geklaut. Es war in der Fahrradecke am Geländer angekettet.

Ich hatte zwei Wochen lang eine scheiss Wut im Bauch. Den Hang zur Selbstjustiz kann ich jetzt gut verstehen. 

Das Rad war eigentlich ausgemustert, dennoch ist es noch gut gefahren. Über die Folgen war ich mir leider nicht bewusst. Unterversichert & Zeitwert: Leider bekommt man auf dem Gebrauchtmarkt wirklich nichts vergleichbares und mit einem neuen Bike fahre ich auf keinen Fall zur Arbeit. 
Viel schlimmer ist jedoch der ideelle Verlust. Man hat ja schon so einiges mit dem Bike erlebt (AlpenX, Marathons, ...) und plötzlich ist es weg - für 100 EUR verkauft oder in Einzelteilen zerlegt.


----------



## der_eine (15. August 2006)

moin gemeinde.
ich hatte mal ein marin palisades trail von 1991,mit ner rot eloxierten marzocchi xc 700,den ersten xt v-brakes,dx schaltwerk mit kurzem käfig,und so weiter.nur so viel,falls ihr in mg mal einen "nicht deutschen" mit so nem rad seht,haltet ihn kurz mal eben an.


----------



## jam123 (16. August 2006)

der_eine schrieb:
			
		

> moin gemeinde.
> ich hatte mal ein marin palisades trail von 1991,mit ner rot eloxierten marzocchi xc 700,den ersten xt v-brakes,dx schaltwerk mit kurzem käfig,und so weiter.nur so viel,falls ihr in mg mal einen "nicht deutschen" mit so nem rad seht,haltet ihn kurz mal eben an.



und wenn's nun ein schweizer ist ? elender rassist ...

meinst du etwa die deutschen klauen keine bikes ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DavidMG (18. August 2006)

der_eine schrieb:
			
		

> moin gemeinde.
> ich hatte mal ein marin palisades trail von 1991,mit ner rot eloxierten marzocchi xc 700,den ersten xt v-brakes,dx schaltwerk mit kurzem käfig,und so weiter.nur so viel,falls ihr in mg mal einen "nicht deutschen" mit so nem rad seht,haltet ihn kurz mal eben an.



Ich werde mal Augen offen halten - hast du n Bild davon ?




			
				jam123 schrieb:
			
		

> und wenn's nun ein schweizer ist ? elender rassist ...
> 
> meinst du etwa die deutschen klauen keine bikes ...



Friss 'ma keine Kuh, Man


----------



## Waslo Salter (18. August 2006)

Mahlzeit!
Bin ja noch neu hier und hab mir grad mal die Beiträge zu dem Thema hier angeguckt. Also ich kann erstmal natürlich nur allen bestohlenen Bikern mein Beileid aussprechen. Ich selbst bin in einem sog. "sozialen Brennpunkt" in DO aufgewachsen und lebe noch immer hier. Das erste "Bike" das mir geklaut wurde war mein erstes Puky als ich 4 oder 5 Jahre alt war, danach kamen irgendwelche Möhren und Klappräder- insgesamt wurden mir ach ich weiß nicht mehr genau wieviele Räder geklaut... waren auch n paar schöne BMX dabei. Naja, als ich dann mein erstes "ernstzunehendes" MTB zulegte, hätte mir ein guter Kollege fast n paar auf die 12 gehauen als ich es mal draußen vor der Tür anschließen wollte. fand ich damals ganz schön ätzend... heute bin ich ihm dankbar dafür- und wie!!! Auch ich kann nur den Beiträgen zustimmen, die davor warnen Bikes alein und unbeaufsichtigt irgendwo stehen zu lassen. Meiner Meinung nach ist tatsächlich die Wohnung der beste Standort, und auf jeden Fall dem Keller oder der Garage vorzuziehen. Weil in Garage oder dem Keller rechnet ein Dieb nicht unbedingt damit dem Besitzer zu begegnen- in der Wohnung kann er das aber nicht ausschließen. Meine Bikes zeitweise auch die von meiner Freundin und ihrer Tochter stehen IMMER in der Wohnung und es hat bis jetzt (toi, toi, toi) geholfen. 
Ein Tipp noch für die Bikes die in BRD geklaut wurden: Checkt die Fundbüros in Eurer Nähe. Manche Diebe sind so dreist, daß sie ihre Beute dort abgeben, weil sie dann nämlich nach einem Jahr (falls sich sonst niemand meldet), auch noch eine offizielle Besitzurkunde gratis dazu bekommen!!! 
Also, ich wünsche allen die Bikeverluste gemacht haben, daß sie ihre Schätze wiederbekommen!!!


----------



## semperoni (19. August 2006)

Hi,
am schlimmsten ist die Umgebung um irgendwelche U-Bahnhöfe herum. Wer da sein Rad regelmäßig abstellt, sollte schon über ein ehrfurchtsgebietendes Schloß verfügen. Mir wurden schon drei Räder geklaut. Mittlerweile schleppe ich meines immer in den Keller.

semperoni


----------



## der_eine (20. August 2006)

@ jam123
mir ist es zwar egal was du jetzt denkst,aber ich habe nur nach der neutralsten art und weise gesucht mich auszudrücken.wenn ich "türke" oder so geschrieben hätte,dann hättest du mich auch angemacht.ich finde es von der betonung sogar noch abwertender als "nicht deutsch".
und zu deiner aussage " meinst du etwa die deutschen klauen keine bikes  "
kann ich nur sagen:ich habe nie behauptet das nur andere fahrräder klauen.
ich weiss das mein fahrrad von einem nicht deutschen jugendlichen geklaut wurde,wo ich noch nicht einmal sagen kann ob er türkischer abstammung ist,albanischer abstammung,und so weiter.da finde ich die ausdruksweise "nicht deutsch" politisch völlig in ordnung.
mir ist es völlig egal wo jemand herkommt,es soll nur locker sein und sich korrekt verhalten.was du nicht getan hast.du fängst direkt an die leute zu beschimpfen wenn du einen sachverhalt in den falschen hals bekommst.
also halt die füße still.die energie brauchste noch zum radfahren.
aber dennoch mfg der_eine
@ DavidMG
ich habe leider kein foto.es wurde das letzte mal gelb lackiert gesehen(nur der rahmen).


----------



## DavidMG (20. August 2006)

Wie zuletzt gesehen ? Das fährt noch rum in Gladbach ?

Ich hab neulich ein älteres Palisades in Rheindahlen gesehen, aber das hatte Exage 300 Komponenten verbaut.
Wenn du nicht gesagt hättest,dass du den Dieb gesehen hast, hätte ich auf die meist "nicht-deutschen" Schrotthändler getippt die es hier ja massig gibt


----------



## der_eine (20. August 2006)

ich denke mal das das rad schon längt nieder gemacht wurde.gesehen hab ich es vor nem halben jahr auf der steppgesstrasse in der stadt.


----------



## DavidMG (20. August 2006)

der_eine schrieb:
			
		

> ich denke mal das das rad schon längt nieder gemacht wurde.gesehen hab ich es vor nem halben jahr auf der steppgesstrasse in der stadt.



Sowas ist echt ein jammer .. ich wette der Typ wusste gar nicht was für n geiles Teil der da geklaut hatte - naja und Stepgesstraße ist ja mega-zentral. dh. das schließt auch nicht auf die herkunft des typens. Ärgerlich.

Ein Kumpel von mir fährt ein Botenfahrrad mit Zarges-Box in gepulvertem Rot - der sagt mir immer, dass das Teil NIEMAND klauen würde.
1) Ist das Teil ein Unikat von einem Fahrradbau in Wegberg
2) Es ist ROT
3) Unerfahrene Fahrer kippen beim kleinsten Windzug um, da die Zargesbox RIESIG ist
4)  Wiegt das Ding ne halbe Tonne (zumindest hebt es sich so)

Das Teil ist in Wegberg so bekannt wie der Grenzlandring ... damit sind verwechselungen in der Stadt unausschließbar 

Noch eine Frage : WANN wurde das Rad geklaut ? Schonmal bei diesen Wannbe-Freeridern vorm Stadttheater gefragt ?


----------



## der_eine (20. August 2006)

ganz ehrlich,diese no brain no pain truppe geht mir hinten rum vorbei,weil die sich unter druck setzen die krassesten zu sein und dann jeden auslachen der was nicht macht,weil er seine knochen schonen will.es ist aber schon super lange her.und ich sehe das rad noch vor nem halben jahr.


----------



## MTBBTM (25. August 2006)

Als kind 1 bis 2 fahräder geklaut (eines war rennrad, der andre glaub trekking oder so). Und dann noch mein MTB ende 90er.

Ironie an der sache ist, dass alle fast scho zu regelmässigen zeitabständen hier bei mir im mehrfamilienhaus gestohlen wurden !!!   
Da kann man doch nix machen ausser nur noch tief im keller vor jeglichem sichtblick zu verstecken  
Ich vermute jedoch, das der ehemalige drechs hausmeister hinter diese ganzen sache steckt. Kaum war der typ wegen alterschwäche oder so pansoniert, hörten die diebstähle in meienr umgebung auf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CoreTec (1. September 2006)

Auf meiner Verlustliste stehen bislang ein Kettler Alu und ein Corratec 2003. Beide in exclusiven Ausstattungen.
Die Dreistigkeit beim Kettler war, daß die 5 anderen Bikes, die mehrfach damit verkettet waren am Boden lagen und meins fehlte.
Das 2003er stand gut getarnt für gerade einmal fünf Minuten in einem Gebüsch im nicht einsehbaren Hinterhof. In diesem Fall nicht abgeschlossen. Und schon wars weg...

Seitdem steht mein Gefährt, sollte der Hintern keinen Sattelkontakt haben, immer in Reichweite. Andernfalls bleibts zuhause.

Von Versicherungen halte ich nicht viel, da wie bei Kraftfahrzeugen nur der Zeitwert zählt. Ganz gleich, welche Kilometerleistung und in welchem Zustand. Nachweispflicht für Investitonen und Umbaumaßnahmen. Kurzum - viel zu hohe Prämien für eine magere Abfindung.

Fazit: einfach nicht absteigen.


----------



## JoJumper (7. September 2006)

Einzelstücke schrecken scheinbar auch nicht ab. Mir wurde meins aus dem abgeschlossenen Keller geklaut. Die anderen Räder daneben sind stehen geblieben.
Und zu den Versicherungen:
Mein Bike ist über die ARAG versichert und da gibt es auch keinen Wertverlust. Aber ich hab grad gesehen, daß es die Versicherungsart seit Dez. 05 nicht mehr gibt. Bei einigen Versicherungen kann man aber sein Bike mit einem festen Betrag in der Hausratversicherung absichern. Einfach mal nachfragen.

JoJumper


----------



## nokefish (9. September 2006)

ich muss mich jetzt leider auch hier eintragen und schreiben dass gestern nacht in der zickstrasse in gostenhof/nürnberg meine knall gelbes kinesis fully von 98 gestohlen wurde.es ist mit ner dropoff5 ausgestattet,hat am unterrohr einen fetten"DESTROY" schrifftzug und ist auf den ersten blick als ein santa cruz zu erkennen...ich denke in nürnberg kennt mich so fast jeder der bikemässig unterwegs ist und sollte es noch in der stadt sein bitte ich alle biker da draussen mir unter 0175 42 30 188 bescheid zu geben falls es gesichtet wurde.es war vor ca 1 jahr schon mal gestohlen und ich habe es wiederentdeckt und mir zurückgeholt.vielleicht klappts ja diesmal wieder!PEACE Nokefish


----------



## Deleted 39826 (9. September 2006)

Wer hat denn hier im Thread mal seine Hausratversicherung beim Diebstahl zu Rate gezogen? Egal ob Komplett oder Teilediebstahl. Würd mich mal interessieren, wie es abläuft!

Ich hab vor kurzem meine Hausrat wegen dem ES7 erhöht. Ich bin recht oft auf Campingplätzen unterwegs. 

Wsa mich dabei einfach stutzig machte, war dass das Rad im AUto absperren grad mal mit 500 Euro versichert ist - demhingegen i nder freien Wildbahn am Festen GEgenstand bis zu Betrag XXXXX .

Davon abgesehen bin ich bei der württembergische udn hab son dreckingen 5 Jahresvertrag mir aufschwatzen gelassen - ärgert mich total. Bei anderen Versicheren bekomm ich bessere Leistungen zu weniger Geld.


----------



## pEju (10. September 2006)

jetzt geb ich euch mal ein update auf was für einem stand ich mittlerweile bin. von einer freundin der freund ist zufällig ein geschäftskolege von einem den ich sowieso schon in verdacht hatte, dass der mein bike evtl. geklaut haben könnte. jedenfalls hat der meine vermutungen bestätigen können, nachdem er mit ihm ausgefrag hat. der ist mit 2 anderen in den garten gegangen und hat da dann mein bike mitgenommen. eigentlich hatte ich es so vor gehabt, dass ein bekannter sich als käufer ausgibt und das bike gerne kaufen würde. dem typ ist das ganze aber irgendwie zu heiß geworden - warum weiß ich auch nicht. jedenfalls, als der arbeitskolege ihn darauf angesprochen hat, hat er gemeint, er wüßte nicht mehr wo das bike steht und sein kumpel bei dem es steht hat er auch nicht mehr gesehen. daraufhin haben wir ihn halt zusammen mit dem arbeitskolegen zur rede gestellt, was eigentlich los sein und ich hab ihr auch bißchen angestresst. aber da hat er dann alles abgestritten das bike jemals gesehen zu haben usw.. die polizei macht auch nichts, solange die/wir nicht defenitiv wissen wo das bike genau steht. verkauft war es zumindest bis vor einer woche noch nicht. am liebsten würde ich den jetzt nehmen und ihn so lange zusammenschlage, bis er mir sagt wo das bike steht. aber dann hab ich noch eine anzeige wegen körperverletzung am hals und bin der sache vllt immernochnicht weiter weil er dann trotzdem nicht sagt. mit der polizei hat der schon genug zu tun gehabt. jedenfalls haben die gleich gewußt wer das ist, als ich sein namen erwähnt hatte. aber was soll ich jetzt machen...die dreckssau sagt jedenfalls nix mehr und irgendwelche die noch was aus ihm raus bekommen könnten habe ich jetzt auch nicht mehr.


----------



## Pycho (11. September 2006)

Gibt es eigentlich irgendwo ne Liste von den Rahmennumern der gestohlen gemeldeten Bikes? Mir wurden schonmal Bikes angeboten die mir ziemlich billig vorkamen, jetzt nicht 200  aber na ja, das nächste mal könnte ich irgendwie nachprüfen.Also falls jemand sowas kennt posten bitte...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## domip2 (11. September 2006)

@norcofox...
ich würd dem typen einfach weiterhin druck machen,irgendwann sagt er es dir schon^^
Sag er bekommt keine anzeige wenn er sagt wo das bike steht!
Anzeigen kannste ihn danach ja immernoch ;-)^^

weiter so^^


----------



## SpongeBob (11. September 2006)

nokefish schrieb:
			
		

> es war vor ca 1 jahr schon mal gestohlen und ich habe es wiederentdeckt und mir zurückgeholt.vielleicht klappts ja diesmal wieder!PEACE Nokefish



Blöde Frage, die hat hat man nun schon das 2. mal das Bike geklaut? Wie geht das? Passt du nicht genug drauf auf


----------



## mightyEx (11. September 2006)

Pycho schrieb:
			
		

> Gibt es eigentlich irgendwo ne Liste von den Rahmennumern der gestohlen gemeldeten Bikes? Mir wurden schonmal Bikes angeboten die mir ziemlich billig vorkamen, jetzt nicht 200  aber na ja, das nächste mal könnte ich irgendwie nachprüfen.Also falls jemand sowas kennt posten bitte...



Auf Nummer sicher gehst Du, wenn Du die Rahmennummer bei der Polizei überprüfen lässt. Diese Datenbank (INPOL) ist allerdings nicht öffentlich (im Sinne von "über das Internet") zugänglich. Auskünfte wirst Du da wohl nur im persönlichen Kontakt erhalten.
Es gibt im Web verstreut auch diverse freie Datenbanken, wobei die Vollständigkeit natürlich nicht gewährleistet ist. Es kann dann nicht gewährleistet werden, dass ein in INPOL gelistetes Bike auch in der freien Datenbank auftaucht (sprich die freie Datenbank hat zu Rahmennummer XYZ keinen Eintrag - im polizeilichen Register erscheint die Rahmennummer aber als gestohlen - und diese ist maßgeblich).
Eine freie und kostenlose Datenbank ist z.B. http://www.elaf.de/ .
Interessant wäre ne Möglichkeit über ein Portal möglichst alle freien Datenbanken abzufragen bzw. auch Eintragungen vornehmen zu können, damit möglichst ein großer Personenkreis angesprochen werden kann. Ich meine so eine Art Meta-Suchengine.


----------



## Pycho (11. September 2006)

Danke @Mihty!
Werd mich dann beim nächsten mal bei den grünen erkundigen. Hoffentöich bin nicht gleich ich dran wenn da was nicht stimmt...


----------



## nokefish (11. September 2006)

SpongeBob schrieb:
			
		

> Blöde Frage, die hat hat man nun schon das 2. mal das Bike geklaut? Wie geht das? Passt du nicht genug drauf auf


es war abgesperrt.ich wohne seit ca 3 wochen bei nem kumpel weil sich whg-technisch was geändert hat und dort in der street hing es mit nem spiralschloss wie gesagt schon mehrere nächte hintereinander.wenn sich das teil jemand ausgekuckt hat dann hat er halt diese nacht abgewartet und dann wortwörtlich zugeschlagen.es lagen noch teile vom schloss am boden.polizeilich gemeldet.foto.alles.naja und wenn der typ in nbg unterwegs ist dann werde ich ihn wie das letzte mal finden.zufällig.think positive.anna weg.susi weg.trotzdem think positive!!!  gruss nokefish


----------



## mightyEx (11. September 2006)

nokefish schrieb:
			
		

> es war abgesperrt.ich wohne seit ca 3 wochen bei nem kumpel weil sich whg-technisch was geändert hat und dort in der street hing es mit nem spiralschloss wie gesagt schon mehrere nächte hintereinander.wenn sich das teil jemand ausgekuckt hat dann hat er halt diese nacht abgewartet und dann wortwörtlich zugeschlagen.es lagen noch teile vom schloss am boden.polizeilich gemeldet.foto.alles.naja und wenn der typ in nbg unterwegs ist dann werde ich ihn wie das letzte mal finden.zufällig.think positive.anna weg.susi weg.trotzdem think positive!!!  gruss nokefish



Hattest Du keine Möglichkeit es irgendwo in nem Gebäude (Haus, Wohnung o.ä.) abzustellen ?! Sowas würde ich immer vorziehen. Ein Spiralkabelschloss ist zum sichern nicht großartig zu empfehlen.


----------



## <NoFear> (13. September 2006)

TresXF schrieb:
			
		

> in der situation in der der dude lebt ist sein handeln doch nachvollziehbar. und lieber ein paar (überwiegend schrottige) bikes geklaut als wohnungseinbrüche oder überfälle auf passanten...
> 
> und nur weil es um ein paar fahrräder geht sollte man nicht das augenmass und seinen mühsam erarbeitetn grad an zivilisiertheit verlieren... am besten wohl noch die todesstrafe für bikeklau, was? passt halt besser auf euer zeug auf




_______________________________________________________

- no comment -


----------



## mightyEx (13. September 2006)

Wärmen wir wieder alte Kamellen von Seite 1 auf  ?!


----------



## bad1080 (13. September 2006)

NorcoFox schrieb:
			
		

> am liebsten würde ich den jetzt nehmen und ihn so lange zusammenschlage, bis er mir sagt wo das bike steht. aber dann hab ich noch eine anzeige wegen körperverletzung am hals und bin der sache vllt immernochnicht weiter weil er dann trotzdem nicht sagt.



da muss man sich doch nicht selber die finger schmutzig machen, oder?


----------



## <NoFear> (13. September 2006)

mightyEx schrieb:
			
		

> Wärmen wir wieder alte Kamellen von Seite 1 auf  ?!



ja was solls,

jetzt nicht falsch verstehen...
hab die story eben gelesen und fands schon krass... aber der kommentar war dann die "sahnehaube"!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nokefish (14. September 2006)

2mighty:::...ich zitiere Fanta4 und sage:hinterher weiss man immer mehr.ja beim kumpel wäre etwas platz im keller gewesen doch wenn man als gast zum pennen ist und sich nicht breitmachen will sperrt man es halt jede nacht wieder da hin wo es die nacht vorher auch hing. Thats life,shit happens. das üble ist halt das nachdem mein schnuffel nicht mehr mein schnuffel sein will ,also sich von mir getrennt hat,mir das biken so als einziges geblieben ist und naja jetzte so als fussgänger durch die city zu checken ist auch nicht gerade erfüllend,dude! 

Nokefish


----------



## nokefish (15. September 2006)

bin nicht mehr bike-los,freu,BMX!back-to-20zoll!


----------



## da_dude (23. September 2006)

So dann will ich auch mal was sagen.
Mein Bike wurde vorgestern vom Schulgelände meines Gymnasiums entwendet. Wir haben da ne überwachungskamera, ich das rad also direkt davor gestellt und mir gedacht, wird ja sicher sein. Jetzt wurde das Rad geklaut und die Kamera ist nicht angeschlossen. Ort:Hamburg;Hummelsbüttel,fuhlsbüttel,langenhorn 


Zur Austattung: 
Rahmen: Stevens M6 In Weiß,Rot,Schwarz
Gabel: Fox F100RL
Bremse: Louise mit Lx/Xt Scheiben (fahren glaube ich nicht sehr viele an einem weißen M6)
Kurbel: Deore Schwarz
LRS: Xt Naben Mavic Felgen
Reifen: Racing Ralph

Ich häng noch 2 Bilder an, damit ihr wisst wie das ganze aussieht. Wer es sieht, bitte bei mir melden.


----------



## Hot Carrot (23. September 2006)

da_dude schrieb:


> So dann will ich auch mal was sagen.
> Mein Bike wurde vorgestern vom Schulgelände meines Gymnasiums entwendet. Wir haben da ne überwachungskamera, ich das rad also direkt davor gestellt und mir gedacht, wird ja sicher sein. Jetzt wurde das Rad geklaut und die Kamera ist nicht angeschlossen. Ort:Hamburg;Hummelsbüttel,fuhlsbüttel,langenhorn
> 
> 
> ...



Hallo

Du Sorry ich möchte dir ja net zu nahe Treten aber wieso nimmst du ein solch Hochwertiges Radl mit in deiner Schule  

Du solltest doch wissen das man von vielen Neidgeplagten Personen umringt ist  

Das sind gründe warum ich meine älteste Tochter grundsätzlich verbiete ihr Gutes Radl mit in der Schule zu nehmen weil es nun mal so viele Neider auf diese Welt gibt und die einen solchen Besitz gerne Streitig machen  

Ich hoffe inständig das du dein Radl wieder zurück bekommst ich weiß was es heißt wenn einen das Radl gestohlen wird Mir wurde mal ein bike Geklaut was ich 2 Tage zuvor komplett mit XTR 9 Fach aufgerüstet hatte Ich war keine 5 min in der Genossenschaft und das Rdal war auch an einer Laterne angebunden Ich hatte erst mal nachdem ich mein Radl nicht mehr gesehen habe in der nächsten Kneipe Pause gemacht und danach durfte ich 5km nach hause Latschen 

Und das Mit der Kamera ist natürlich mehr als Pech  

Also lass dich net unter Kriegen  

MFG


----------



## thesilentbob (23. September 2006)

naja! So ein Bike stell ich ja auch nicht in Langenhorn oä ab! Bist ein biil selbst schuld meinst du nicht auch! Aber das mit den Kameras ist echt abge****t!


----------



## da_dude (23. September 2006)

ich weiÃ das es ein fehler war. Ein Fehler, den ich leider zeuer bezahlen muss. Ich werde mit sicheheit nie wieder ein rad was mehr als 10â¬ kostet mit zur schule nehmen. Ich hab da mal ne Frage an euch. Hab ich jetzt eigentlich ansprÃ¼che? Denn, wenn die Schule eine Kamera anbietet und die dann nicht anschlieÃt, kann man sie dann dafÃ¼r zur Rechenschafft ziehen? ich finde das ne Sauerei...


----------



## <NoFear> (23. September 2006)

da_dude schrieb:


> ich weiß das es ein fehler war. Ein Fehler, den ich leider zeuer bezahlen muss. Ich werde mit sicheheit nie wieder ein rad was mehr als 10 kostet mit zur schule nehmen. Ich hab da mal ne Frage an euch. Hab ich jetzt eigentlich ansprüche? Denn, wenn die Schule eine Kamera anbietet und die dann nicht anschließt, kann man sie dann dafür zur Rechenschafft ziehen? ich finde das ne Sauerei...



tach auch!

hmm... mit oder ohne kamera die schule ist eine öffentliche einrichtung und da isses egal ob du ein bike oder ein auto hinstellst... es geschieht immer auf eigene verantwortung! die schule haftet nicht! 
sie ist ja nicht verpflichtet auf die fahrbaren Untersätze der schüler / lehrer aufzupassen. 
ich denke auch, dass die kamera nur zur abschreckung angebracht wurde.  leider hat es in deinem fall den oder die täter nicht abgeschreckt!  
ich selbst würde auch nie mein "sonntags"-bike mit in die schule / in die stadt zum einkaufen nehmen... habe für solche anlässe mein alltagsbike. das andere ist ein reines sportgerät = "spassmobil"  

aber wie hier im forum schon angesprochen wünsche ich dem oder den täter/n, dass ihm/ihnen die hände abfaulen !!!

drücke dir aber feste die daumen damit du dein bike wieder zurück bekommst!!!

GRUß aus'm SÜDEN   

____________________
ab geh'der


----------



## da_dude (23. September 2006)

ich wünsch den täter, dass er mir mal über den weg läuft. Dann handle ich aus Affekt ^^


----------



## Hot Carrot (24. September 2006)

da_dude schrieb:


> ich weiß das es ein fehler war. Ein Fehler, den ich leider zeuer bezahlen muss. Ich werde mit sicheheit nie wieder ein rad was mehr als 10 kostet mit zur schule nehmen. Ich hab da mal ne Frage an euch. Hab ich jetzt eigentlich ansprüche? Denn, wenn die Schule eine Kamera anbietet und die dann nicht anschließt, kann man sie dann dafür zur Rechenschafft ziehen? ich finde das ne Sauerei...



Was aber auch sein könnte ist das es einer von der Schule war oder dessen Kumpel oder Kumpeline der wissen musste das die Kamera nicht angeschlossen war.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## da_dude (24. September 2006)

Das wusste ja leider keiner. Wir haben das auch erst rausbekommen, nachdem mein Rad geklaut wurde


----------



## mightyEx (24. September 2006)

Selbst wenn die Kamera in Betrieb wäre - wenn sie nicht aufzeichnet sondern nur an nen Monitor angeschlossen ist, hilft Dir das relativ wenig. Solange Dein Bike im öffentlichen Verkehrsraum stand, bist Du selbst für die Sicherung verantwortlich. Die Schule wird allerdings ihrerseits jegliche Haftung ausschließen (meist steht dann irgendwo ein Schild oder es gab ne Unterweisung/Belehrung), sofern das Bike auf dem Schulgelände stand.


----------



## da_dude (24. September 2006)

schöne *******.


----------



## 1. saison (5. Oktober 2006)

also eines ist anscheinend wieder aufgetaucht. blau/gelbes giant in biedenkopf.
näheres hier: http://www.presseportal.de/polizeipresse/p_story.htx?nr=882527&firmaid=43648&keygroup=

grüsse von der 1. saison


----------



## AmmuNation (9. Oktober 2006)

Ich habe mal mein Bike an einem Fahrplanpfosten unserer Regionalbahn angebunden, da die gerade anzufahren kam und ich nur kurz ein paar Haltestellen weiter musste.

Als ich 15min später zurück war, sah ich wie irgendeiner an meinem ABUS Bordo 6000 rumrüttelte... Ich hab ihn gefragt ob er Hilfe brauche, da hat er in sehr nervösem Ton geantwortet er habe seinen Schlüssel verloren, er müsse das nun knacken etc... Also hab ich nochmal nachgefragt, ob er ganz sicher sei, dass es seines ist. "Ja, nach was siehts aus!"

Hmh? Also. Hier kommt die Strafe...
Ich bin ja nicht Kriminell oder Gewalttätig. Aber es rüttelt niemand an meinem Schloss und Bike rum, verpasst dem ding nen Tritt und meint noch es sei seines (in einem nervösen Ton!)

Eindeutig, der wollte mein Bike. Es kann doch nicht gehen, dass solche armseeligen Leute an unsere Bikes wollen! Der hat sicher das letzte mal n Bike angefasst. Den Nasenbruch vergisst er nicht so schnell.

Es kann jetzt vielleicht User geben (ich kenne euch ja nicht  ) die nicht sehr zustimmend Antworten, aber wenns um meine liebsten, mein Material oder um mich geht, bin ich heikel. Wegen solchen Idioten verlieren Täglich unschuldige Biker ihr Heiligtum - das nicht nur Teuer war, sondern möglicherweise auch mit Emotionen verbunden!

Merke: Versuche nie ein Bordo 6000 zu öffnen (und erstnoch ohne Werkzeug).

Edit: Noch so als anhängsel. Mir wurde nie was geklaut. Alle angebauten Teile (Computer, Cateye etc. ausser der Shockblade und X-Blade) nehme ich jedesmal beim Verlassen des Bikes weg.


----------



## da_dude (11. Oktober 2006)

Gratulation. Coole Aktion. Ich mein, ich denke auch so wie du, ich bin nicht gewalttätig oder verherlichend, wenn es jedoch um mein Eigentum geht werd ich  böse. Und wenn ich jemanden mit meinem Rad erwische, oder es bei ebay entdecke (dann kauf ich es und bestatte besuch), dann gibts HAUE.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AmmuNation (11. Oktober 2006)

Nochwas, an die Unwissenden: Das ABUS Bordo 6000 ist meiner meinung nach das geilste Radschloss, das es gibt. Kommt Sicherheitstechnisch sehr gut an ein BÃ¼gelschloss ran, ist aber viel kompakter. Der Preis ist zwar nicht grad der Billigste (habe 89 Franken gezahlt, ca. 70â¬) aber lieber das als ein gestohlenes Bike. Gibts in 75cm lÃ¤nge und seit ganz neuem sogar mit 90cm... heute wÃ¼rd ich das 90er nehmen, aber als ichs gekauft hab wars noch ganz neu, da gabs nur 75cm. Reicht aber auch um an einen Pfosten zu ketten. TransporttÃ¤schchen lÃ¤sst sich mit (sehr gut haltendem) Klett am Rahmen festbinden oder mit Schrauben in die LÃ¶cher des Bidonhalters schrauben. LÃ¶cher sind schon vorgebohrt


----------



## FrankM (13. Oktober 2006)

AmmuNation schrieb:


> Kommt Sicherheitstechnisch sehr gut an ein Bügelschloss ran, ist aber viel kompakter.



Naja, innovativ ist es schon, aber garantiert nicht so sicher wie ein gutes Bügelschloss. Vielleicht wie ein Panzerkabelschloss wobei die Schwachstellen vermutlich die Gelenke sein dürften. Hab es aber noch nie in der Hand gehabt.


----------



## AmmuNation (14. Oktober 2006)

> Naja, innovativ ist es schon



Oh ja!



> aber garantiert nicht so sicher wie ein gutes BÃ¼gelschloss. Vielleicht wie ein Panzerkabelschloss wobei die Schwachstellen vermutlich die Gelenke sein dÃ¼rften. Hab es aber noch nie in der Hand gehabt.



NatÃ¼rlich, ein BÃ¼gelschloss ist ein Guss und hat am BÃ¼gel selber keine Schwachstellen. Die einzige Schwachstelle wÃ¤ren der Verschluss und der eingebaute Zylinder.

Die Gelenke sind ziemlich speziell konstruiert. Sieht ziemlich Genietet aus, so als wÃ¤ren zwei Glieder aneinandergehalten worden, ein Stift eingeschoben und von oben und unten wirken riesenkrÃ¤fte (mit einer Hydr. Maschine die drÃ¼ckt z.B.) die den auseinanderbiegen, dass man die Glieder nicht mehr auseinanderziehen kann.

Wobei ich das eine ende des Bordo schon eingeklemmt habe und am anderen gedrÃ¼ckt habe wie ein Affe. Es hat natÃ¼rlich etwas spiel an den Gelenken, so dass es nicht steif geradeaus zeigte sondern fast wie ein Doppelmeter den man etwas umbiegt. Aber ich habs nicht auseinandergekriegt. Und ich hatte natÃ¼rlich enorme Hebelwirkung, die hat nun wirklich keiner wenn ich damit Rahmen an einen Pfosten binde, nur schon weils nicht mehr gerade ist sondern gebogen.

Zum Zylinder brauch ich erst garnichts zu sagen, ein ABUS EuroClasse Zylinder. Damit schliessen Leute in Deutschland und anderen LÃ¤ndern ihre Haus- und WohnungstÃ¼ren ab, also wird das schon sicher sein. Schade stellt KABA noch keine BikeschlÃ¶sser her (wÃ¤re vermutlich auch unbezahlbar..) sonst hÃ¤tt ich so eins, mit dem gleichen Zylinder wie meine HaustÃ¼re. Ein SchlÃ¼ssel weniger am sonst schon sehr grossen Bund.  Das sicherste Bikeschloss der Welt, bei dem der Zylinder alleine schon knapp 50â¬ kostet


----------



## Hainichbiker A. (14. Oktober 2006)

Wie wäre es wenn Ihr eine Rubrick erstellt wo Bilder von den gestohlenen Bike´s reinkommen.
Dann können wir alle die Augen aufhalten und finden vielleicht auch eins wieder. 
Den Versuch wäre es wert.


----------



## AmmuNation (14. Oktober 2006)

Hainichbiker A. schrieb:


> Wie wäre es wenn Ihr eine Rubrick erstellt wo Bilder von den gestohlenen Bike´s reinkommen.
> Dann können wir alle die Augen aufhalten und finden vielleicht auch eins wieder.
> Den Versuch wäre es wert.



Wär eine gute Idee - ein grund, mal endlich ein Foto meines Bikes zu machen


----------



## mightyEx (15. Oktober 2006)

Hainichbiker A. schrieb:


> Wie wäre es wenn Ihr eine Rubrick erstellt wo Bilder von den gestohlenen Bike´s reinkommen.
> Dann können wir alle die Augen aufhalten und finden vielleicht auch eins wieder.
> Den Versuch wäre es wert.



Naja, aber wer will schon 100 Seiten blättern, dann doch gleich eine Datenbank mit Suchfunktion und allem drum und dran inklusive Foto's.

Der Fantasie ist da ja kaum ne Grenze gesetzt. Man könnte z.B. nen Newsticker mit Link zum "Steckbrief" in der Region starten, sobald ein Bike in dieser Region als gestohlen gemeldet wird o.ä.


----------



## alklecks (15. Oktober 2006)

Hallo,

falls jemand aus dem Raum Meissen mitliest: mir ist mein heiszgeliebtes gelbes Cannondale F700 am 11.10.06 gestohlen worden. Rote Corratec Pedalen, ansonsten fast alles original Coda. Blauer Lizard Skin zum Schutz vor der Kette. Faellt mit den Farben 100% auf.

Grusz,

der Klecks.


----------



## c-airo1 (19. Oktober 2006)

So Jungs und Mädels,

am 17.10 06 ist in Augsburg mei Specialized s-works geklaut worden.

Ich bitte euch haltet die augen offen.

Soweit ich weiss es ist das einzige rote s-works Hardteil Mod.2006 in Augsburg ( zumind. habe ich noch keine andere gesehen!!).

Es wurde gegen 11 Uhr vor dem Büro wo ich arbeite in der Konrad Adenauer Allee geklaut und Niemand hat die gesehen. 

Ich gib jetz mal ne Beschreibung ab.


Fahrrad: 

Specialized s-works Mod 2006 rot, Marzocchi MX PRO ETA schwarz,
Crossland silber Laufräder, Ritchey WCS Steuersatz,Lenker und Vorbau,
XTR V-Brake, xtr schaltung, xt Bremshebel und Umwerfer, Selle Italia SLR XC
Sattel.



Bitte haltet die augen OFFEN!
Und versucht den Bastard zu erwischen, und bitte ruft die bullen wenn ihr den
sieht.


----------



## n70tester (19. Oktober 2006)

ahhhhhhhhhhh wenn ich sowas schon lese......Und was war dran? Baumarkt Spiralschloss?


----------



## c-airo1 (19. Oktober 2006)

n70tester schrieb:


> ahhhhhhhhhhh wenn ich sowas schon lese......Und was war dran? Baumarkt Spiralschloss?




Leider nicht! Dicke Trelock!! Die BASTARDEN ( vermütlich 2 ) Haben es
eifach die 10Kg schwere Edelstuck weggeschläppt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## da_dude (19. Oktober 2006)

ach du *******. 
Du ärmster. 
Mehr als dir gut zureden kann ich leider von hier aus nicht machen.
Tut mir leid für dich. ich kenn das Gefühl, wie du oben sehen kannst


----------



## c-airo1 (19. Oktober 2006)

da_dude schrieb:


> ach du *******.
> Du ärmster.
> Mehr als dir gut zureden kann ich leider von hier aus nicht machen.
> Tut mir leid für dich. ich kenn das Gefühl, wie du oben sehen kannst



Danke dir!


----------



## Hot Carrot (20. Oktober 2006)

c-airo1 schrieb:


> So Jungs und Mädels,
> 
> am 17.10 06 ist in Augsburg mei Specialized s-works geklaut worden.
> 
> ...



Hallo

Herzliches Beileid 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Ich bin auch schon mal wie du abgezockt worden  

Bei den Mistkerlen sollten die Hände abfaulen  

Hast du Fotos die du hier hochladen kannst  

MFG


----------



## c-airo1 (20. Oktober 2006)

Hot Carrot schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Herzliches Beileid
> 
> ...





Ich habe Ihn Alles mögliche gewünscht, und Hände abfaulen war nur eine
Kleinigkeit  . Hab nur ein Bild von der Rahmen (lege dazu).

Wie ihr bewusst werden die ferige S-Works Fahrräder normalerweise mit Fox Gabeln geliefert. Da dass meins selber zusammen geschraubt habe, ich glaube
ist selten eine s-works mit Marzocchi MX Pro 120 mm!

Dann nochmal bitte: AUGEN OFFEN!!


----------



## c-airo1 (21. Oktober 2006)

Guten Morgen an Alle!

Immer noch keine neuigkeiten über mein s-works 

Ein Bitte an Alle die am WE die Umgebung von Augsburg fahren...


BITTE AUGEN OFFEN !!!!


----------



## kettenknecht (23. Oktober 2006)

Yep, wird gemacht...

hast du die dealer im raum augsburg schon mal angesprochen ?

weiss zwar nicht ob viel rumkommt aber vllt. wollen sie es ja am stück verticken.

denen gehören die hände abgehackt


----------



## c-airo1 (23. Oktober 2006)

Fast Alle Fahrradhändler Raum Augsburg wurden Informiert.
For etwa ein Monat wurde auch das Rad meinem Kollege und seiner Freundin am MoritzPlatz geklaut. Ein Specialized Epic Silber 21 Zoll und ein KTM(Alte Rad).
Damals habe ich die 2 Typ am Kö zufällig gesehen, ferfolgen und gleichzeitig mein Kollege angerufen. Als er festgestellte dass sein Rad weg war und zurückrufte, war zu Spät. Ich habe Beide in gasicht gesehen und ich glaube
die wohnen nicht so weit weg zwisch. Königsplatz und Göggingerbrucke.
Vielleicht sind auch die gleiche die Mein Baby geklaut haben ...


----------



## da_dude (24. Oktober 2006)

Moin Gemeinde. ich hab was entdeckt, was mich stutzig gemacht hat.
http://cgi.ebay.de/Rahmenkit-Steven...ryZ30746QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
Hier gibt es so einen Rahmen, wie ich ihn hatte. Stevens M6 in weiß rot schwarz. Ist schon merkwürdig, dass er keinen Steuersatz eingepresst hat und ne neue Gabel ( wo er die her hat muss ja nich stimmen) dazugibt. ich also ihn mal gebeten mir doch die Rahmennummer zu sagen. Schon 2 mal. Er antwortet nicht...


----------



## c-airo1 (25. Oktober 2006)

du kannst immer noch eine Angebot machen, oder? und vielleicht die anderen Anbieter bescheid sagen dass vielleicht um ein geklauten Rahmen er bietet.

Lass nicht los!vielleicht ist doch deins!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hot Carrot (25. Oktober 2006)

da_dude schrieb:


> Moin Gemeinde. ich hab was entdeckt, was mich stutzig gemacht hat.
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Rahmenkit-Steven...ryZ30746QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> Hier gibt es so einen Rahmen, wie ich ihn hatte. Stevens M6 in weiß rot schwarz. Ist schon merkwürdig, dass er keinen Steuersatz eingepresst hat und ne neue Gabel ( wo er die her hat muss ja nich stimmen) dazugibt. ich also ihn mal gebeten mir doch die Rahmennummer zu sagen. Schon 2 mal. Er antwortet nicht...



So habe bei ihn mal nachgefragt, und Ich hoffe Ich bekomme eine Antwort


----------



## n70tester (25. Oktober 2006)

ich frage ihn auch mal


----------



## da_dude (25. Oktober 2006)

cool danke leute. Ist schon sehr merkwürdig die sache.


----------



## spawnrider (25. Oktober 2006)

TresXF schrieb:


> in der situation in der der dude lebt ist sein handeln doch nachvollziehbar. und lieber ein paar (überwiegend schrottige) bikes geklaut als wohnungseinbrüche oder überfälle auf passanten...
> 
> und nur weil es um ein paar fahrräder geht sollte man nicht das augenmass und seinen mühsam erarbeitetn grad an zivilisiertheit verlieren... am besten wohl noch die todesstrafe für bikeklau, was? passt halt besser auf euer zeug auf



na und was glaubst du wie es denen dabei geht die beklaut worden sind und ihr letztes bischen geld in ihre mühle stecken!
dem kerl sollte das auch klar sein
aber in seiner situation spielt das wohl keine rolle 
es ist armseelig das einer gezwungen ist so sein geld zu verdienen


----------



## spawnrider (25. Oktober 2006)

hallo leute
mir ist am WE mein RED BULL STIFFEE CCR geklaut worden!!!
das teil stand abgeschlossen im fahradständer auf dem hof von meiner firma 
nach der spätschicht war es weg

weiß hir jemand ob ich  versicherungsanspruch gegen meine firma oder sonstigen schadensersatz geltend machen kann?


----------



## c-airo1 (25. Oktober 2006)

kannst du irgendwelche Fotos von deinem Rad laden? so dass auch wir wissen wie es gemacht ist... wo ist passieren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hot Carrot (25. Oktober 2006)

da_dude schrieb:


> Moin Gemeinde. ich hab was entdeckt, was mich stutzig gemacht hat.
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Rahmenkit-Steven...ryZ30746QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> Hier gibt es so einen Rahmen, wie ich ihn hatte. Stevens M6 in weiß rot schwarz. Ist schon merkwürdig, dass er keinen Steuersatz eingepresst hat und ne neue Gabel ( wo er die her hat muss ja nich stimmen) dazugibt. ich also ihn mal gebeten mir doch die Rahmennummer zu sagen. Schon 2 mal. Er antwortet nicht...



So er antwortet nicht, irgend was ist an diesen Angebot nicht Koscher


----------



## da_dude (25. Oktober 2006)

Und was soll ich nun machen?


----------



## Jessi666 (25. Oktober 2006)

wie kann man denn auch direkt nach der rahmennummer fragen......wenn das teil geklaut ist, ist es doch klar das der die nummer nicht rausrückt, ich würde erstmal mehr bilder von dem rahmen schicken lassen, unter dem vorwand das ich schauen wollte ob er verkratzt ist und dann nach erkennungsmerkmalen suchen auf den detailaufnahemn.wenn du glück hast kannst du irgendwo die rahmennummer ranzoomen. oder gleich mit ebay oder polizei kontakt aufnehmen .... greetz


----------



## AmmuNation (25. Oktober 2006)

Jessi666 schrieb:


> wenn du glück hast kannst du irgendwo die rahmennummer ranzoomen.



Naja, ist wohl etwas übertrieben? 




> oder gleich mit ebay oder polizei kontakt aufnehmen ....



Ich würde mal die Polizei kontaktieren und die sollen sich dem Fall annehmen. Die haben mit sowas jeden Tag zu tun - lieber kontrollieren sie einmal zuviel als zu wenig. Und wenn er die Rahmennummer nicht rausrückt, ists schon sehr, sehr verdächtig. Es ist ja alles scheinbar neu, ausser der Rahmen... wieder ein kleines anzeichen. Ausserdem ist es sein zweiter Verkauf. Logisch fängt jeder klein an, auch ich habe auf eBay kaum was gekauft/verkauft. Ich werde ihm jedenfalls auch ne Mail wegen der Rahmennummer schreiben.

Ich könnt mir vorstellen dass die Bullen das höchste Angebot machen und dann vorbeigehen und alles abchecken. Wenns fehlalarm war wirds halt dem "zweithöchsten" Bieter übergeben... und wenn nicht, gratuliere  Polier ihm die Fresse...

Edit: Habe ihm ne Mail wg. Rahmennummer geschrieben. Mal sehen wie er antwortet.
Edit2: Habe noch wegen "Detailfotos" gefragt, in einer zweiten Mail.



> Hi!
> 
> Sorry, habe noch was vergessen. Dürfte ich vielleicht noch ein paar Detailfotos haben? Will mir den Rahmen etwas genauer anschauen (Kratzer etc.)... Danke!
> 
> ...


----------



## Jessi666 (25. Oktober 2006)

desshalb habe ich ja bezüglich der rahmennummer gesagt...."wenn man glück hat" aber detailaufnahmen von dem rahmen könnten ihm ja auch schon weiterhelfen


----------



## AmmuNation (25. Oktober 2006)

Jessi666 schrieb:


> desshalb habe ich ja bezüglich der rahmennummer gesagt...."wenn man glück hat" aber detailaufnahmen von dem rahmen könnten ihm ja auch schon weiterhelfen



Jap. siehe zweiten edit. Habe auch danach gefragt... vielleicht hilft ja etwas druck von verschiedenen Seiten


----------



## da_dude (26. Oktober 2006)

Find ich cool Leute, dass ihr versucht mir zu helfen. nach dem S Works halt ich auch schon imma ausscha bei ebucht..


----------



## spawnrider (26. Oktober 2006)

hier ein bild von meinem bike -unter bikemarkt und meinem namen
red bull stiffee ccr
bomber 03 mit 20 mm steckachse
bremsen xt scheibenbremsen (das zweikolbensystem mit stahlflexleitungen)
laufräder mavic  d521 mit hügi fr nabe und point bereifung
schaltwerk xt
kurbel-innenlager deore
sattel auch von red bull
lenker vorbau kombi-wcw
gestohlen am freitagabend-in arnstadt bei erfurt
wenn es jemand sehen sollte meldet euch


----------



## Hot Carrot (26. Oktober 2006)

spawnrider schrieb:


> hier ein bild von meinem bike -unter bikemarkt und meinem namen
> red bull stiffee ccr
> bomber 03 mit 20 mm steckachse
> bremsen xt scheibenbremsen (das zweikolbensystem mit stahlflexleitungen)
> ...



Lade das Bild doch hier hoch


----------



## Hot Carrot (26. Oktober 2006)

da_dude schrieb:


> Moin Gemeinde. ich hab was entdeckt, was mich stutzig gemacht hat.
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Rahmenkit-Steven...ryZ30746QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> Hier gibt es so einen Rahmen, wie ich ihn hatte. Stevens M6 in weiß rot schwarz. Ist schon merkwürdig, dass er keinen Steuersatz eingepresst hat und ne neue Gabel ( wo er die her hat muss ja nich stimmen) dazugibt. ich also ihn mal gebeten mir doch die Rahmennummer zu sagen. Schon 2 mal. Er antwortet nicht...



Was man vielleicht noch machen kann ist den Höchstbieter und den Zweitbieter und den .... einen Tip geben das der Rahmen eventuell Heiß wäre dann muß er reagieren zu mindestens an den Höchstbieter usw oder er schreibt freiwillig dann die Rahmen Nr in der Auktion rein oder er Streicht die Auktion völlig. 

Denn Ich glaube kaum das ein ehrlicher Bieter was mit Heißer Ware zu tun haben möchte.  

Und zur Not kann man dem Höchstbieter und Co einen Link senden das es vielleicht genau dieser Rahmen ist.

Oder alles sofort Ebay Melden, denn bis das die aus dem Knick kommen vergehen schon  mal mindestens 12 STD oder sofort zur Polizei dann muß auch Ebay sofort reagieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikkael (26. Oktober 2006)

_aus n-tv.de_





Weil das Fahrradschloss zu stabil war, hat ein dreister Dieb in Kassel kurzerhand einen ganzen Baum abgesägt. 

Nach Angaben der Polizei vom Mittwoch war das Rad mit einem starken Stahlbügelschloss an einem fünf Meter hohen Ahorn festgemacht. Der Unbekannte sägte den zehn Zentimeter dicken Stamm an einer Kasseler Hauptverkehrsstraße einfach ab und nahm das teure Mountainbike "samt ordnungsgemäß zum Einsatz gebrachten Bügelschloss" mit. 

Anwohner hatten die Sägegeräusche laut Polizei "zwar wahrgenommen, gingen aber von Baumfällarbeiten der Stadt Kassel aus"


----------



## Hot Carrot (26. Oktober 2006)

mikkael schrieb:


> _aus n-tv.de_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## n70tester (26. Oktober 2006)

@ da_dude

tja der Typ antwortet nicht.Denke mal das die Sache klar ist. Denn der wird ja wissen wo die Rahmennummer steht


----------



## c-airo1 (26. Oktober 2006)

da_dude schrieb:


> Moin Gemeinde. ich hab was entdeckt, was mich stutzig gemacht hat.
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Rahmenkit-Steven...ryZ30746QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> Hier gibt es so einen Rahmen, wie ich ihn hatte. Stevens M6 in weiß rot schwarz. Ist schon merkwürdig, dass er keinen Steuersatz eingepresst hat und ne neue Gabel ( wo er die her hat muss ja nich stimmen) dazugibt. ich also ihn mal gebeten mir doch die Rahmennummer zu sagen. Schon 2 mal. Er antwortet nicht...



ja, auch zu mir keine Antwort!


----------



## Jessi666 (26. Oktober 2006)

ich habe mir mal die bisherigen bieter angeschaut und finde die sehen auch nciht ganz sauber aus


----------



## Jessi666 (26. Oktober 2006)

ruf doch einfach mal bei der polizei an und sag dass du hast wahrscheinlich deinen gestohlenen rahmen bei ebay gesehen, die haben erfahrung mit sowas und werden schon das richtige in die wege leiten


----------



## AmmuNation (26. Oktober 2006)

da_dude schrieb:


> Find ich cool Leute, dass ihr versucht mir zu helfen. nach dem S Works halt ich auch schon imma ausscha bei ebucht..



Also ich würde definitiv die Polizei einschalten. Wie gesagt, du vermutest es ja nur. Und lieber vermutest du einmal zu viel als zu wenig. Ich bin ja nicht der einzige der Mails geschrieben hat- bisher keine Antwort. Ich schaue noch einmal heute Abend, vielleicht kommt ja noch was, wobei ich nicht hoffnung habe, weil den andern Mitgliedern und dir auch nicht zurückgeschrieben wurde.


----------



## "Joker" (26. Oktober 2006)

Mir wurde am 23.10.2006 zwischen 6:00 und 20:00 in Schleswig Holstein (Reinbek nahe Bergedorf, nahe Hamburg) mein über drei Jahre liebevoll gepflegtes und immer wieder durch neue Teile veredeltes Canyon Iowa gestohlen.

Hier ein Bild ->







Alle Leute die aus dem von mir o.g. Raum kommen, bitte ich mal die Augen aufzuhalten. Ich habe zu dem Drahtesel so ein inniges Verhältnis aufgebaut...naja, ihr kennt das ja 

Gruß, Joker

p.s. sollte dies der falsche oder ungünstige Ort für einen solchen Post sein, bitte ich um Verschiebung oder Info.


----------



## Hot Carrot (26. Oktober 2006)

[QUOTE="Joker";3127522]Mir wurde am 23.10.2006 zwischen 6:00 und 20:00 in Schleswig Holstein (Reinbek nahe Bergedorf, nahe Hamburg) mein über drei Jahre liebevoll gepflegtes und immer wieder durch neue Teile veredeltes Canyon Iowa gestohlen.

Hier ein Bild ->







Alle Leute die aus dem von mir o.g. Raum kommen, bitte ich mal die Augen aufzuhalten. Ich habe zu dem Drahtesel so ein inniges Verhältnis aufgebaut...naja, ihr kennt das ja 

Gruß, Joker

p.s. sollte dies der falsche oder ungünstige Ort für einen solchen Post sein, bitte ich um Verschiebung oder Info.[/QUOTE]

Bist schon Richtig  

Ach ja Beileid


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AmmuNation (26. Oktober 2006)

Hot Carrot schrieb:


> Ach ja Beileid



Dito. Dass es Gepflegt wurde, sieht man. Auch von mir Beileid... wo ich doch schon die längste Zeit von einem Canyon am Träumen bin.


----------



## da_dude (26. Oktober 2006)

Das es immer LEute gibt, die sich ein Rad klauen und sich damit bereichern... Härtere Strafen würden ja vieleicht helfen. Was meint ihr? ICh könnte imme kotzen, wenn ich sehe, dass hier ständig leuten die räder geklaut werden....


----------



## AmmuNation (26. Oktober 2006)

da_dude schrieb:


> Das es immer LEute gibt, die sich ein Rad klauen und sich damit bereichern... Härtere Strafen würden ja vieleicht helfen. Was meint ihr? ICh könnte imme kotzen, wenn ich sehe, dass hier ständig leuten die räder geklaut werden....



Ich könnt manchmal auch Kotzen. Und obwohl ich mein Rad immer genug sicher habe, habe ich dennoch immer angst wenn ich hier rumlese. Was bringen denn härtere Strafen? Der, ders machen will, machts. Vielleicht wird er Erwischt. Vielleicht lernt er was draus. Und wenn nicht? Dann ist das nächste Bike weg...

Aber sind wir ehrlich: Lieber klauense Bikes als Leute zu Ermorden oder noch teureres (vielleicht wirklich unersetzbares?) Material zu klauen...


----------



## mightyEx (26. Oktober 2006)

[QUOTE="Joker";3127522]Mir wurde am 23.10.2006 zwischen 6:00 und 20:00 in Schleswig Holstein (Reinbek nahe Bergedorf, nahe Hamburg) mein über drei Jahre liebevoll gepflegtes und immer wieder durch neue Teile veredeltes Canyon Iowa gestohlen.

Hier ein Bild ->







Alle Leute die aus dem von mir o.g. Raum kommen, bitte ich mal die Augen aufzuhalten. Ich habe zu dem Drahtesel so ein inniges Verhältnis aufgebaut...naja, ihr kennt das ja 

Gruß, Joker

p.s. sollte dies der falsche oder ungünstige Ort für einen solchen Post sein, bitte ich um Verschiebung oder Info.[/QUOTE]

Zunächst mal mein Beileid. Du hast schon den richtigen Thread gewählt. Auf jeden Fall Anzeige erstatten und Rahmennummer (zumindest der Polizei) mitteilen (nur so kann das Bike auch in Fahndung gesetzt werden). Das dient nicht nur der Versicherung sondern hat auch Einfluss auf die polizeiliche Kriminalstatistik und das örtliche Lagebild. Nur so können Kriminalitäts-Brennpunkte erkannt und entsprechend bearbeitet werden. Oftmals kommen solche Straftaten gar nicht zur Anzeige. Das wird dann als sog. "Dunkelziffer" behandelt. D.h., es wird angenommen, dass den angezeigten Straftaten X unangezeigte Straftaten gegenüber stehen (evtl. weil das Rad minderwertig ist oder der Geschädigte nichts von der Versicherung bekommt) und er daher keine Anzeige erstattet.


----------



## c-airo1 (27. Oktober 2006)

c-airo1 schrieb:


> So Jungs und Mädels,
> 
> am 17.10 06 ist in Augsburg mei Specialized s-works geklaut worden.
> 
> ...




So noch ein WE ohne mein Baby,

nochmal eine Bitte an Allen die in Augsburg und Umgebung, bzw. Bayern, radeln.... AUGEN OFFEN und die Polizei informieren...

Natürlich mal mein Beleid an Joker   wilkommen in Club..


----------



## Hot Carrot (27. Oktober 2006)

da_dude schrieb:


> Moin Gemeinde. ich hab was entdeckt, was mich stutzig gemacht hat.
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Rahmenkit-Steven...ryZ30746QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> Hier gibt es so einen Rahmen, wie ich ihn hatte. Stevens M6 in weiß rot schwarz. Ist schon merkwürdig, dass er keinen Steuersatz eingepresst hat und ne neue Gabel ( wo er die her hat muss ja nich stimmen) dazugibt. ich also ihn mal gebeten mir doch die Rahmennummer zu sagen. Schon 2 mal. Er antwortet nicht...



Hallo Leute 

Er hat geantwortet, auch wenn es gedauert hat  

Zitat:Hallo, tut mir leid dass ich jetzt erst zurück schreibe. Die Rahmennr. lautet s21266164. mfg da_wukwuk
viel spass beim bieten :Zitat Ende  

MFG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## da_dude (27. Oktober 2006)

Schade... Wäre ja auch zu schön gewesen. Und es sah ja auch so verdächtig aus 
Aber leider ist es nicht meine Rahmennummer. ich danke euch allen, dass ihr mir geholfen habt. Falls ich was höre von Polizei und so werd ich das hier wieder posten. Ausserdem werd ich weiter hier lesen und nach den Rädern ausschau halten. Wie wäre es eigentlich, wenn man die Räder mal nach Standort des Diebstahls sortiert und dann mal eine Seite aufmacht, wo alle Bilder drinnen sind. Dann hätte man mehr möglichkeiten die Räder zu suchen finde ich...


----------



## AmmuNation (27. Oktober 2006)

Hi da_dude

Sorry, habe ebenfalls absage, wie von Hot Carrot.

hallo, die rahmennr. lautet S21266164. wie soll ich ndir die bilder zukommen lassen? ich habe leider keine guten bilder aber ich kann sie dir trotzdem schicken. Mfg da-wukwuk


----------



## CaTTz (28. Oktober 2006)

Wer sagt Dir das die Nummer wirklich stimmt ?

Ich würde den Gewinner der Auktion einfach später mal anschreiben und nach der Nummer fragen oder bzw. meine schicken zum Vergleich.
Hätte ich einen geklauten Rahmen bei Ebay und anfragen von NICHTBIETERN zur Rahmennummer würde bestimmt nicht die wirkliche angeben.

Nur eine Idee  

Saludos y suerte
CaTTz


----------



## akerit (29. Oktober 2006)

Moin,

Ich habe den Typen gefragt, ob es moeglich waere den Rahmen zu besichtigen. da ich beruflich
in der Naehe  waere.
Antwort:
"Hallo, die rahmennr. lautet S21266164. 
mfg da_wukwuk"

Etwas seltsam. so eine Antwort auf meine Frage zu bekommen....

Gruesse aus M


----------



## AmmuNation (29. Oktober 2006)

akerit schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Ich habe den Typen gefragt, ob es moeglich waere den Rahmen zu besichtigen. da ich beruflich
> in der Naehe  waere.
> ...



   Frag ihn doch nochmal?  Dann soll aber da dude zuerst seine Nummer angeben. Und wenn ers is, Polier ihm die Fresse *ggg* Naja macht euch nicht zuviel hoffnungen. Ich denk irgendwie schon, dass der Typ recht hat wenn er immer die gleiche Nummer angibt. Er ahnt doch wohl kaum dass das hier in einem Forum öffentlich wird


----------



## theLastTemplar (29. Oktober 2006)

also zu härteren strafen habe ich nur eine geschichte zum besten zu geben: als meinem bruder das rad geklaut wurde, hat die polizei den dieb tatsächlich auf frischer tat ertappt 

auf der wache dann aber eine gelangweilte frage, ob wir überhaupt anzeige erstatten wollen, bringt doch eh nix, der typ hätte sich schon zehn mal erwischen lassen und auch von ner anzeige nicht davon abzuhalten, weiterzumachen. 

nunja im mittelalter hat ein dieb sich immer nur einmal erwischen lassen, dann war er am klauen gehandicapt. das wäre sicher in der heutigen zeit zu hart, aber ich fände z.B. als wiedergutmachung bikewert(*dunkelziffer, was der mit sicherheit noch so geklaut hat) / 8 Stundenlohn als Sozialarbeit einen Schritt in die richtige Richtung. Nur damit die Jungs überhaupt realisieren, was die für einen Schaden anrichten


----------



## Knaus (29. Oktober 2006)

Moin! Am Freitag, den 27.10 wurde mein Bike in Karlsruhe an der Uni (gegenüber vom Carambolage / Kaiserstr.) geklaut...

Habs abgeschlossen und sogar hinter den dicken Zaun gestellt... hat aber den Dieb nicht abgehalten mein Schloss durchzuknacken.

Wollt also hier mal nen Aufruf starten: Wer ein schwarzes Steppenwolf Twixter DS sieht, sollte sich bei mir melden, wäre über jeden tipp erfreut!
Zur Beschreibung:

Rahmen: Steppenwolf - Twixter DS
Gabel: Marzocchi - All Mountain II
Bremsen: Louise FR
Kurbelgarnitur: FSA - Afterburner
Schaltung: XT Shifter - XTR Schaltwerk (8fach)
Räder: VR: Rodi Exkalibur - Deore Nabe;  HR: Sun Double Track - XT Nabe

Das einzige das mir vom Bike geblieben ist, ist der Sattel mit Sattelstütze (31,4mm Durchmesser). Damit halt niemand auf die dumme Idee kommt den Sattel zu klauen, habe ich den mitgenommen; da haben die eben das ganze Bike gestohlen - ich verstehe sowas nicht   

Sollte also jemand das Bike oder vielleicht einige Teile wiedererkennen, wäre ich sehr froh davon zu hören.

Danke schonmal im Vorraus....

Hier noch ein etwas älters Bild (mit den alten Julie Bremsen)...


----------



## bluetoons (29. Oktober 2006)

wenn du das selbe schloss wie auf dem foto benutzt hast, hast du dir ins eigene Bein geschossen!


----------



## norman68 (29. Oktober 2006)

Nabend

ist hier jemand ein weißes Specialized abhanden gekommen denn diese Auktion klingt doch etwas sehr seltsam.

Artikelnummer: 280043279508

Ciao Norman


----------



## Bombenkrator (29. Oktober 2006)

1. jo stimmt, das kann man ja fast mit der schere durchschneiden  
2. es gibt einen thread wo man das reinstellen kann, muss nicht jeder nen neuen aufmachen (so leid es mir tut mit deinem bike), aber ordnung muss sein  
3. hoffentlich bekommst du dein bike wieder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Knaus (29. Oktober 2006)

nein, das war nicht das gecknakte schloss... 

sonst noch jemand nen hinweis??


----------



## norman68 (29. Oktober 2006)

Nabend

schreib es mal lieber hier rein.

Ciao Norman


----------



## Knaus (29. Oktober 2006)

Moin! Am Freitag, den 27.10 wurde mein Bike in Karlsruhe an der Uni (gegenüber vom Carambolage / Kaiserstr.) geklaut...

Habs abgeschlossen und sogar hinter den dicken Zaun gestellt... hat aber den Dieb nicht abgehalten mein Schloss durchzuknacken.

Wollt also hier mal nen Aufruf starten: Wer ein schwarzes Steppenwolf Twixter DS sieht, sollte sich bei mir melden, wäre über jeden tipp erfreut!
Zur Beschreibung:

Rahmen: Steppenwolf - Twixter DS
Gabel: Marzocchi - All Mountain II
Bremsen: Louise FR
Kurbelgarnitur: FSA - Afterburner
Schaltung: XT Shifter - XTR Schaltwerk (8fach)
Räder: VR: Rodi Exkalibur - Deore Nabe;  HR: Sun Double Track - XT Nabe

Das einzige das mir vom Bike geblieben ist, ist der Sattel mit Sattelstütze (31,4mm Durchmesser). Damit halt niemand auf die dumme Idee kommt den Sattel zu klauen, habe ich den mitgenommen; da haben die eben das ganze Bike gestohlen - ich verstehe sowas nicht   

Sollte also jemand das Bike oder vielleicht einige Teile wiedererkennen, wäre ich sehr froh davon zu hören.

Danke schonmal im Vorraus....

Hier noch ein etwas älters Bild (mit den alten Julie Bremsen)...


----------



## Yossarian (29. Oktober 2006)

theLastTemplar schrieb:


> nunja im mittelalter hat ein dieb sich immer nur einmal erwischen lassen, dann war er am klauen gehandicapt.



Und nach dem 2.mal muß er das Schoß durchbeissen.


----------



## Hot Carrot (29. Oktober 2006)

Knaus schrieb:


> Moin! Am Freitag, den 27.10 wurde mein Bike in Karlsruhe an der Uni (gegenüber vom Carambolage / Kaiserstr.) geklaut...
> 
> Habs abgeschlossen und sogar hinter den dicken Zaun gestellt... hat aber den Dieb nicht abgehalten mein Schloss durchzuknacken.
> 
> ...




Beileid


----------



## Hot Carrot (29. Oktober 2006)

Wie haben bald wieder 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 und irgendwas muß ja unter dem Baum  

Jetzt mal Spaß beiseite Jeder hat eine innige beziehung zum seinen Bike aufgebaut und wenn ich so was lese könnte ich auch glatt wie eine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 in die Luft gehen.

Die Leute wissen echt nicht was es heißt sein Geld schwer zu verdienen denen sollten langsam andere maßnahmen gegenüber stehen sonnst wird sich nie was nicht ändern  

Ich hoffe mir klauen sie nicht zum dritten mal mein Rad denn dann habe ich Premiere denn alle schlechte Dinge kommen immer 3 mal 

Sonnst bekommt er 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 das


----------



## Hot Carrot (29. Oktober 2006)

norman68 schrieb:


> Nabend
> 
> ist hier jemand ein weißes Specialized abhanden gekommen denn diese Auktion klingt doch etwas sehr seltsam.
> 
> ...



http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...earch.dll?from=R40&satitle=280043279508&fvi=1

Klar keine Papiere 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Wäre ja auch zu umständlich gewesen sein Eigentum nach einen Jahr zu belegen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Und das Fahrrad ist auch nur 1 Jahr alt er hat wohl die 0 hinter der Jahreszahl vergessen und hinzu kommt noch zu kleine und zu dunkle Bilder so das man fast keine Details erkennen kann


----------



## norman68 (29. Oktober 2006)

Hot Carrot schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...earch.dll?from=R40&satitle=280043279508&fvi=1
> 
> Klar keine Papiere
> 
> ...



Na ich hab den ja mal ein paar Fragen zu dem Bike gestellt mal sehen was da raus kommt.

Ciao Norman


----------



## Hot Carrot (30. Oktober 2006)

Hot Carrot schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...earch.dll?from=R40&satitle=280043279508&fvi=1
> 
> Klar keine Papiere
> 
> ...




So er hat geantwortet

Zitat dany-22 : rahmen größe com59 :Zitat Ende

Und das wollte ich gar nicht wissen was er mir als Antwort gegeben hat.

Würde sagen das da was nicht in IO ist   

Er weicht also eindeutig auf Fragen aus, oder er ist die Deutsche Sprache nicht mächtig.

Was auch noch auffällig ist das er sich gerade erst angemeldet hat am 23.10.06 und 0 Bewertungen hat  

MFG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M. Gonkohlt (30. Oktober 2006)

Herzliches Beileid! Welches Schloss hast du denn benutzt?


----------



## AmmuNation (30. Oktober 2006)

Das Faharad welches undgefer 1 Jahr alt ist kommt mir auch schrecklich verdächtig vor. eBay Kontaktieren? Oder Polizei einschalten? Wenns geklaut ist, ists sicher gemeldet.


----------



## norman68 (30. Oktober 2006)

Hot Carrot schrieb:


> So er hat geantwortet
> 
> Zitat dany-22 : rahmen größe com59 :Zitat Ende
> 
> ...



Nabend

na dann hast ja wenigstens eine Antwort bekommen, mir hat er noch keine geschrieben.

Ciao Norman


----------



## pEju (30. Oktober 2006)

man kann ihn ja auch mal nach der rahmen - # fragen.
weil man gerne das genaue modell und baujahr wissen will.
wird aber wohl keinen antwort drauf geben.


----------



## captainbanes (30. Oktober 2006)

Ich hab in einer Ebay Auktion Teile entdeckt bei denen der Verkäufer anscheinend gar keine Ahnung hat. Sieht aus als wurde ein Rad ausgeschlachtet. Rahmen ist keiner dabei. Nur Teile, teils hochwertig, von denen er die Bezeichnungen teils nicht mal richtig kennt. (Schaltwerk mit Ausfallende abgeschraubt , HS33=Öldruckbremsanlage... ) Sind halt nur Teile, will jetzt hier nix falsches behaupten. Hier mal der Link und die Antwort auf meine Frage:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ih=018&item=280043423512&rd=1&sspagename=STRK%3AMEWA%3AIT&rd=1

geht nur ein link pro post? Also noch auf andere Artikel klicken...

Seine Antwort auf meine Fragen:
Hallo ihre Antworten kommen morgen,muss erst mal schauen verkaufe die Sachen für einen Freund.Was ist mit shiftern gemeint?Und welcher Käfig?Mfg <name gelöscht>

Ist irgendwie sehr dubios...


----------



## Hot Carrot (1. November 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...80043279508&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWA:IT&rd=1






 89 Euro sind schon geboten.

Es gibt echt Leute die es nicht war habenwollen das so ein Bike mal Beine bekommen hat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Denn noch offensichtlicher geht es nicht mehr. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Und die Rahmenhöhe ist mittlerweile auch falsch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hot Carrot (1. November 2006)

NorcoFox schrieb:


> man kann ihn ja auch mal nach der rahmen - # fragen.
> weil man gerne das genaue modell und baujahr wissen will.
> wird aber wohl keinen antwort drauf geben.




Habe ich schon gemacht aber darauf Antwortet er nicht.


----------



## norman68 (1. November 2006)

Hot Carrot schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...80043279508&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWA:IT&rd=1
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nein ich denke mal das er jetzt die Rahmenhöhe eingetragen hat. Denn am Anfang stand da überhaubt nichts drin.


Ciao Norman


----------



## Hot Carrot (1. November 2006)

norman68 schrieb:


> Nein ich denke mal das er jetzt die Rahmenhöhe eingetragen hat. Denn am Anfang stand da überhaubt nichts drin.
> 
> 
> Ciao Norman



Doch stand schon immer was drinne.  

Sobald geboten wird kann er keine änderungen vornehmen, höchsten einen Nachtrag das hat er ja getan (Nachtrag ist aber erst vom 1.11.06 also Heute) oder sollte ich mich so getäuscht haben


----------



## norman68 (1. November 2006)

Hot Carrot schrieb:


> Doch stand schon immer was drinne.
> 
> Sobald geboten wird kann er keine änderungen vornehmen, höchsten einen Nachtrag das hat er ja getan (Nachtrag ist aber erst vom 1.11.06 also Heute) oder sollte ich mich so getäuscht haben




Also ich hab den Typen gleich an dem Tag wo er es eingestellt hatte ein Mail geschrieben was das Bike für eine Rahmengröße denn hat. Darauf hab ich vorgestern ein Mail bekommen das es doch drinn steht nämlich 26". Darauf hab ich dann wieder eine Mail geschrieben und ihm erklärt das es sich bei den 26" meist um ein MTB dreht und da die Reifengrößen gemeint seien. Denn ein 26" Rahmen wäre doch etwas sehr groß. 

Klick doch einfach mal auf "Beschreibung (überarbeitet)" und du wirst sehen wann er was gemacht hat.

Ciao Norman


----------



## Hot Carrot (2. November 2006)

norman68 schrieb:


> Also ich hab den Typen gleich an dem Tag wo er es eingestellt hatte ein Mail geschrieben was das Bike für eine Rahmengröße denn hat. Darauf hab ich vorgestern ein Mail bekommen das es doch drinn steht nämlich 26". Darauf hab ich dann wieder eine Mail geschrieben und ihm erklärt das es sich bei den 26" meist um ein MTB dreht und da die Reifengrößen gemeint seien. Denn ein 26" Rahmen wäre doch etwas sehr groß.
> 
> Klick doch einfach mal auf "Beschreibung (überarbeitet)" und du wirst sehen wann er was gemacht hat.
> 
> Ciao Norman



Hast Recht Sorry 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Die Überarbeitung habe ich nicht Beachtet  

Und jetzt sind es schon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 112 Euro 


MFG


----------



## c-airo1 (2. November 2006)

norman68 schrieb:


> Also ich hab den Typen gleich an dem Tag wo er es eingestellt hatte ein Mail geschrieben was das Bike für eine Rahmengröße denn hat. Darauf hab ich vorgestern ein Mail bekommen das es doch drinn steht nämlich 26". Darauf hab ich dann wieder eine Mail geschrieben und ihm erklärt das es sich bei den 26" meist um ein MTB dreht und da die Reifengrößen gemeint seien. Denn ein 26" Rahmen wäre doch etwas sehr groß.
> 
> Klick doch einfach mal auf "Beschreibung (überarbeitet)" und du wirst sehen wann er was gemacht hat.
> 
> Ciao Norman


 
So augenmassmessig würde ich sagen dass die Rahmen ist 19Zoll Hoch.




Mein rotes S-WORKS HT 2006 wurde geklaut - wenn jemand was sieht bitte melden !!!


----------



## <NoFear> (3. November 2006)

Hot Carrot schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...earch.dll?from=R40&satitle=280043279508&fvi=1
> 
> Klar keine Papiere
> 
> ...




ejhh aldanen, iss'ich konkret de krasse rad alda

weiss'du mit die krasse dämpfer unn soo... issich auch noch ganze schöne..., mit die 21 gahng....

     

ich geh kaputt... wie offensichtlich ist das mit dem Diebstahl?


----------



## <NoFear> (3. November 2006)

Ne wirklich.... gut dass es so ein forum gibt!!


----------



## nEsh (3. November 2006)

Hmmm, kann da noch eine lustige Geschichte beisteuern! 

Ich und ein Kumpel sind mal durch die Straßen gezogen in den frühen 90igern. Uns war langweilig, dunkel und kalt. Doch halt, was stand da? Ein Bike! Wir entschlossen uns es zu klauen. :0) Einige Tage später hat die gesamte Schule davon gesprochen, dass man dem Ober-Nazi an unserer (Gesamt)Schule (1200 Schülern) das Bike geklaut hat. Uuups, das mussten wir wohl gewesen sein. Das Bike musste schnell weg! Wir entschlossen uns das Bike in den Fluss  
zuwerfen, nach dem Motto: "Aus den Augen, aus den Sinn". 

Psssst, nicht weiter erzählen! Wir waren noch jung...


----------



## Exekuhtot (3. November 2006)

Mir wurde wie schon anderswo gepostet mein nagelneues Nox Eclipse gestohlen, es ist echt zum Kotzen.

Unser vorheriger Nachbar hat unser Massives Stahltor, welches komplett undurchsichtig ist stundenlang offen stehen gelassen um seinen Sperrmüll aus seiner Wohnung im dritten Stock in den Hof zu stellen.

Das Bike hat gerademal ein Rennen und höchstens 500km drauf gehabt.

Philipp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hot Carrot (4. November 2006)

<NoFear> schrieb:


> ejhh aldanen, iss'ich konkret de krasse rad alda
> 
> weiss'du mit die krasse dämpfer unn soo... issich auch noch ganze schöne..., mit die 21 gahng....
> 
> ...



So Leute die Auktion ist nicht mehr auffindbar.

Hat Ebay es doch endlich geschafft die Auktion rauszunehmen


----------



## <NoFear> (4. November 2006)

Hot Carrot schrieb:


> So Leute die Auktion ist nicht mehr auffindbar.
> 
> Hat Ebay es doch endlich geschafft die Auktion rauszunehmen



Find ich klasse!

Ebay hat ein Problem mit den "0-Bewertungs"Ebayern. Wie soll man denen nachweisen, dass diese "Deppen" sich nur fürs verzocken von gestohlenen Teilen bei Ebay anmelden. 
Hatte erst letzte Woche hierzu einen Beitrag im TV gesehen. Laut dem Beitrag soll es ein richtiger Run auf Navigationssysteme für Autos geben. Da bietest du mit und das Ding wird erst nach der Auktion durch einen sogen. "Auftragsdiebstahl" besorgt.

_Eh alda du prauche kongret die krasse navi füa deine 3er? Keene proplem... hab isch leude die das dann besorgen..._

Naja...


----------



## Hot Carrot (4. November 2006)

<NoFear> schrieb:


> Find ich klasse!
> 
> Ebay hat ein Problem mit den "0-Bewertungs"Ebayern. Wie soll man denen nachweisen, dass diese "Deppen" sich nur fürs verzocken von gestohlenen Teilen bei Ebay anmelden.
> Hatte erst letzte Woche hierzu einen Beitrag im TV gesehen. Laut dem Beitrag soll es ein richtiger Run auf Navigationssysteme für Autos geben. Da bietest du mit und das Ding wird erst nach der Auktion durch einen sogen. "Auftragsdiebstahl" besorgt.
> ...



Habe ich auch gesehen, Wenn man so was sieht dann kannste nur noch 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sollen die doch mal eine Sendung von uns benachteiligten Bikern machen, aber da wird wieder kein aufriss gemacht weil es kein Navi und kein Auto ist.


----------



## c-airo1 (4. November 2006)

Hot Carrot schrieb:


> Habe ich auch gesehen, Wenn man so was sieht dann kannste nur noch
> 
> 
> 
> ...




...und immer wieder teuere Räder wurden geklaut!!! 
Ich glaube an bestens sollten teure Rahmen/Fahrräder genauso ein Fahrzeugschein wie Autos so dass wenn ein dummer Dieb bei ebay oder irgendwo mit so was auftaucht muss beweisen dass er der Besitzer ist. 


Mein rotes S-WORKS HT 2006 wurde geklaut - wenn jemand was sieht bitte melden !!!


----------



## AmmuNation (4. November 2006)

c-airo1 schrieb:


> Ich glaube an bestens sollten teure Rahmen/Fahrräder genauso ein Fahrzeugschein wie Autos so dass wenn ein dummer Dieb bei ebay oder irgendwo mit so was auftaucht muss beweisen dass er der Besitzer ist.



Das wär ja schön .Aber leider ists halt mit viel Arbeit und Kosten verbunden


----------



## SpongeBob (5. November 2006)

*ACHTUNG*

Nun zur Abwechslung ein gestohlenes Bike:

Giant Trance 2, 18"
schwarz
Rahmenummer: GF5D3630





Wer was sieht oder weiß, bitte bei mir melden.

DANKE


----------



## Hot Carrot (6. November 2006)

SpongeBob schrieb:


> *ACHTUNG*
> 
> Nun zur Abwechslung ein gestohlenes Bike:
> 
> ...



Ist das dein Bike was weg ist


----------



## c-airo1 (6. November 2006)

SpongeBob schrieb:


> *ACHTUNG*
> 
> Nun zur Abwechslung ein gestohlenes Bike:
> 
> ...



Wird gemacht!!!

Vermisse seit dem 17.10.2006 mei rotes Specialized s-works Mod. 2006
RH: 21 Zoll; 
RN: PV 504516
Gabel: Marzocchi MX PRO ETA 2006
Wer was sieht, bitte melden!!!


----------



## Lilebror (6. November 2006)

Mal was zum Tehma Bikeklau, nen Hund müsst ihr euch anschaffen die schrecken ab, davon abgesehen habe ich mein Bike auch in der Garage immer abgeschlossen und überlege immer wieder ob ichs nicht doch in meinem Zimmer unterbringen soll  
Bei uns in der Nachbarschafft ist schon häufig eingebrochen worden, aber bis jetzt sind wir zum Glück verschont geblieben *auf Holz klopf*

Mir ist mein MTB Scott Tampico von 98 auch mal gestohlen worden (2002) ich bin kurz in eine Bank und habe mein Fahrrad extra so hingestellt das ich es von innen noch sehen konnte, als ich das Geld abgehoben hatte war das Rad weg, für etwa 3 oder 4 Monate. Dann Kurz vor Weihnachten bin ich zu einem Discounter gefahren um noch flott was einzukaufen, ebenfalls mit nem Fahrrad (mit dem meiner Mutter), als ich raus kam und auf den Fahrrad ständer zuging erblickte ich dann MEIN geliebtes MTB direkt neben dem Eingang, mit den unzähligen eindeutigen Erkennungsmerkmalen die ich ihm zugefügt hatte.

Das war ein regelrechter Shock, ich weiß noch das ich das Fahrrad meiner Mutter abgeschlossen habe auf MEIN Bike gestiegen bin und so schnell ich nur konnte nach hause geradelt bin, der Polizei haben wir dann gemeldet das wirs wieder gefunden haben und die haben dann noch die Rahmen Nummer überprüft und es war wieder meins.
Das Kuriose an der Sache war das sie meinen guten Alu_lenker gegen einen Stahllenker getauscht hatten, viel dünnere Reifen drauf wahren jedoch Sogar die Antiplatteinlage  auch für den neuen Mantel weiter verwendet worden sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AmmuNation (6. November 2006)

Bitter. Ich seh hier immer wieder wie sauteure Bikes geklaut werden... das ist ********.

Lilebror, da hattest du wohl glück. Aber hier lernt man wieder daraus: Stells nie ohne abzuschliessen ab. Auch wenn dus siehst... du kommst ihm nicht nach. Du lässt sicher net deine Karte im Automat - bis die draussen ist dauerts. Und wenn die Maschine grad noch das Geld am ausspucken war, dauerts noch länger. Mit sonem Bike ist er auch mit etwas schlechterer Kondition relativ schnell weg... Aber du hattest halt Glück.


----------



## Lilebror (6. November 2006)

Ich hÃ¤tte beinahe auch noch ordentlich eins aufs Maul bekommen, ich bin noch so ein paar Russlanddeutschen hinter her die mir "mein" Fahrrad geben wollten  Ich war halt leider so naiv und bin noch hinter her, konnte aber zum GlÃ¼ck noch 2 SchlÃ¤ge, dank meiner 2 Jahre Ju-Jutsu abwehren.

Seit dem nehme ich mein Rad, wenn ich bei dieser Bankfiliale Geld ziehen will entweder mit rein oder fahre mit dem Auto hin um nicht unnÃ¶tiges Risiko einzugehen auch wenn ich eigentlich mit dem Rad drann vorbei mÃ¼sste.
Ein schloss fÃ¼r 60â¬ oder mehr gebe ich mitlweile gerne aus wenn es hilft das mein Bike nicht geklaut wird bzw. das die Arbeit der Ã***** beeintrÃ¤chtigt, in Gewisser Hinsicht glaube ich ist jeder Biker irgendwie Emotional mit seinem Bike verbunden

Innerhalb der 4 Wochen in denen mir mein Scott geklaut wurde haben sie mir auch mein 2. Bike geklaut, (alte RostmÃ¼hle von Hercules mit 2 GepÃ¤cktrÃ¤gern) obwohl zwei Marken MTBs unabgeschlossen davor standen. *Typen die beim klauen erwischt werden sollte man die HÃ¤nde wieder abhacken, wie zu alten Zeiten.*


----------



## SpongeBob (6. November 2006)

Hot Carrot schrieb:


> Ist das dein Bike was weg ist



Nein. Von n Kumpel. Mit so ein Bike würde ich net fahren. Viel zu dreckig


----------



## Hot Carrot (7. November 2006)

Lilebror schrieb:


> Ich hÃ¤tte beinahe auch noch ordentlich eins aufs Maul bekommen, ich bin noch so ein paar Russlanddeutschen hinter her die mir "mein" Fahrrad geben wollten  Ich war halt leider so naiv und bin noch hinter her, konnte aber zum GlÃ¼ck noch 2 SchlÃ¤ge, dank meiner 2 Jahre Ju-Jutsu abwehren.
> 
> Seit dem nehme ich mein Rad, wenn ich bei dieser Bankfiliale Geld ziehen will entweder mit rein oder fahre mit dem Auto hin um nicht unnÃ¶tiges Risiko einzugehen auch wenn ich eigentlich mit dem Rad drann vorbei mÃ¼sste.
> Ein schloss fÃ¼r 60â¬ oder mehr gebe ich mitlweile gerne aus wenn es hilft das mein Bike nicht geklaut wird bzw. das die Arbeit der Ã***** beeintrÃ¤chtigt, in Gewisser Hinsicht glaube ich ist jeder Biker irgendwie Emotional mit seinem Bike verbunden
> ...



Hast echt GlÃ¼ck gehabt  

Man merkt aber das es Tag fÃ¼r Tag immer mehr Richtung Weihnachten geht weil immer mehr Bikes abhanden kommen.


----------



## Lilebror (7. November 2006)

Als ich mein Bike wiedergefunden hatte, war das wie ein vogezogenes Weihnachten 
Und ich wünsche jedem dem sein Bike geklaut wird das er´s wiederbekommt.


----------



## c-airo1 (7. November 2006)

Lilebror schrieb:


> Als ich mein Bike wiedergefunden hatte, war das wie ein vogezogenes Weihnachten
> Und ich wünsche jedem dem sein Bike geklaut wird das er´s wiederbekommt.




dass wäre das beste Geschenk!!!


Vermisse seit dem 17.10.2006 mei rotes Specialized s-works Mod. 2006
RH: 21 Zoll; 
RN: PV 504516
Gabel: Marzocchi MX PRO ETA 2006
Wer was sieht, bitte melden!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hot Carrot (7. November 2006)

SpongeBob schrieb:


> Nein. Von n Kumpel. Mit so ein Bike würde ich net fahren. Viel zu dreckig



Vielleicht hätte er es vorher Putzen sollen, damit der Dieb nicht ganz so schmutzige Hände bekommt  

Hoffentlich ist dein Kumpel versichert.


----------



## Sethro_77 (10. November 2006)

500 EURO BELOHNUNG

*WER KANN HINWEISE ZU EINEM IN MÃNCHEN CITY (im Tal) GESTOHLENEM FAHRRAD GEBEN

ES HANDELT SICH UM EIN SCHWARZES Rocky Mountain flow

SEHR SEHR AUFFÃLLIG, DA ES MIT EINER D O P P  E L B R Ã C K E AUSGESTATTET IST 
20" REIFEN SCHWALBE
MAGURA LUISE FR 
PEADLE V8 SILBER
27 GANG XT KOMPLETT
CHROMFARBENE SATTELSTANGE

Das Fahrrad wurde am 11.10.2006 zwischen 17.00 Uhr und 20.00 Uhr aus dem Hinterhof eines Friseurladens (Am Radlsteg 2) gestohlen. Wer Hinweise liefern kann, die zur Wiederfindung des Fahrrads fÃ¼hren erhÃ¤lt einen Finderlohn in HÃ¶he von 500,- â¬ *

_PS: und wer den Dieb mitbringt, darf dem Kampf PREDATOR VS. FAHRRADDIEB beiwohnen 

Und allen Chefs sei gesagt, das Fahrrad war mit ner FETTEN ARBUS Kette fest gemacht, die offensichtlich leicht zu knacken war._


----------



## Hot Carrot (10. November 2006)

Sethro_77 schrieb:


> 500 EURO BELOHNUNG
> 
> *WER KANN HINWEISE ZU EINEM IN MÃNCHEN CITY (im Tal) GESTOHLENEM FAHRRAD GEBEN
> 
> ...



Beileid Ich wohne im SÃ¼den von MÃ¼nchen. 

Aber bis jetzt ist mir so ein Bike mit Fahrer nicht Ã¼berden Weg gefahren, werde aber auch die Augen offen halten  

Ach ja Stell mal Fotos rein  

Und den PS Satz wÃ¼rde ich an deiner Stelle Streichen  

Und wieso stellst du das erst so spÃ¤t hier ein ? 

Na ja besser spÃ¤t als nie.

Auch noch in der NÃ¤he von Viktualienmarkt  

MFG


----------



## Sethro_77 (10. November 2006)

Bilder folgen noch, sobald ich se von meinem MOB ins net gespielt hab


----------



## Yossarian (10. November 2006)

Sethro_77 schrieb:


> Und allen Chefs sei gesagt, das Fahrrad war mit ner FETTEN ARBUS Kette fest gemacht, die offensichtlich leicht zu knacken war.



Ich nehme an, du meinst ABUS?
Wenn ja, welches genau?


----------



## c-airo1 (10. November 2006)

Sethro_77 schrieb:


> 500 EURO BELOHNUNG
> 
> *WER KANN HINWEISE ZU EINEM IN MÜNCHEN CITY (im Tal) GESTOHLENEM FAHRRAD GEBEN
> 
> ...




Mitbeleid, wie du unter lesen kannst.
Auch in Augsburg werde ich die Augen offen halten.
und lade mit ein paar bilder eventuell auch die Rahmennummer 

Vermisse seit dem 17.10.2006 mei rotes Specialized s-works Mod. 2006
RH: 21 Zoll;
RN: PV 504516
Gabel: Marzocchi MX PRO ETA 2006
Wer was sieht, bitte melden!!!


----------



## Sethro_77 (15. November 2006)

hier habe ich endlich das bild!!!! War ein ganz schöner act das ding vom Handy auf den Rechner zu bekommen

draufklicken zum vergrößern


----------



## c-airo1 (15. November 2006)

Sethro_77 schrieb:


> hier habe ich endlich das bild!!!! War ein ganz schöner act das ding vom Handy auf den Rechner zu bekommen
> 
> draufklicken zum vergrößern



Sehr schön,
ich werde auf jeden Fall die Augen hoffen halten!


Vermisse seit dem 17.10.2006 mei rotes Specialized s-works Mod. 2006
RH: 21 Zoll;
RN: PV 504516
Gabel: Marzocchi MX PRO ETA 2006
Wer was sieht, bitte melden!!!


----------



## freeriderdeluxe (15. November 2006)

hab grad ma ebay durchstöbert und bin darauf gestoßen beschreibung und alles klingt mir bischn komisch also wem sein santa fehlt kann ja ma nachschaun....

http://cgi.ebay.de/Extremes-Downhil...ryZ85081QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## funkyfish (18. November 2006)

Hi Freunde der bekranzten Gesellschaft,
vermisse schmerzlichst meinen treuesten Kompanion:
ein ´96iger* Bontrager privateer* s mit 1'' Steuerrohr,
noch direkt unter der Lötlampe von Keith B. entstanden.

Es ist matt-dunkelgrün mit silber hellen Decals(schrägen 
Banderolen) die sich um die fein mit Gussets verlöteten
Rohre ziehen. Bemerkenswert ist auch die MAG21 und
der sehr neue flite kevlar auf schwarzer Sattelstütze.
Alles in allem zum :kotz: ist, dass alles zusammen inkl.
nebenbei syncros vorbau fort ist. 

Geklaut wurde mir das gute Stück aus dem verschlossenen
Keller(2 Türen) da nützt auch kein Pitlock  (hatte ich 
natürlich)

Wer hat mein Bonti in oder um Leipzig gesehen? (oder auch
schon Janz Weit Weg?) Wer kann mir irgendeinen Hinweis 
über den Verbleib geben? Es gibt FINDERLOHN!!!, (pro vor-
angegangenen Ausrufezeichen einen Hunni!)  
wenn ich mein Bike dadurch wiederbekomme.
#2952 Wenn jemand nur noch den Rahmen finden sollte.

Ich wäre plötzlich wieder ein ganz freundlicher Mensch,
sicher aber wesentlich glücklicher, wenns wieder da wäre.

Bittet haltet die Augen offen. Merci vielmals und mit 
besten Grüssen aus dem schönen Sachsen.
da muddy funkyfish fahrts für mich mit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hot Carrot (18. November 2006)

funkyfish schrieb:


> Hi Freunde der bekranzten Gesellschaft,
> vermisse schmerzlichst meinen treuesten Kompanion:
> ein ´96iger* Bontrager privateer* s mit 1'' Steuerrohr,
> noch direkt unter der Lötlampe von Keith B. entstanden.
> ...



Beileid 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Ach ja lade bitte Fotos hoch falls du welche hast


----------



## c-airo1 (18. November 2006)

funkyfish schrieb:


> Hi Freunde der bekranzten Gesellschaft,
> vermisse schmerzlichst meinen treuesten Kompanion:
> ein ´96iger* Bontrager privateer* s mit 1'' Steuerrohr,
> noch direkt unter der Lötlampe von Keith B. entstanden.
> ...





Herzlich Beileid,
ist wirklich zum:kotz: 


Vermisse seit dem 17.10.2006 mein rotes Specialized s-works Mod. 2006
RH: 21 Zoll;
RN: PV 504516
Gabel: Marzocchi MX PRO ETA 2006[/COLOR][/SIZE]
Wer was sieht, bitte melden!!!


----------



## baerst5 (21. November 2006)

Auch ne Vewmisstenanzeige:

http://si6.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/500/Focus_001.jpg

ganz dreist aus dem Hof hinter dem Haus gestohlen.
Tatort Heidelberg.
War abgeschlossen und wurde folglich davongetragen.... Anzeige ist erfolgt, Rahmennummer war bekannt, also wehe demjenigen, sollte es wieder auftauchen. (leider fürchte ich, dass das nicht so sein wird, aber die Hoffnung gebe ich nicht auf, da ich vor Jahren mal eines meiner Räder, das ebenfalls gestohlen wurde, selbst wieder gefunden und meinerseits, da verschlossen, nach Hause getragen habe, und mit Gewalt, das böse fremde Schloss gekanckt habe - lustig in diesem Zusammenhang war, dass die angerufene Polizei mir, statt selbst tätig zu werden, geraten hat, dem Dieb aufzulauern, und dann, wenn ich ihn gefasst hätte, dann sollte ich wieder anrufen, und sie wollten dann vorbeikommen und ihn abholen, haha)
Gruss


----------



## Klappfallscheib (22. November 2006)

Auch ich bzw meine Sau wurde nun Opfer eines Diebes! Eine Beschreibung gibt es hier.


----------



## wildbiker (22. November 2006)

funkyfish schrieb:


> Hi Freunde der bekranzten Gesellschaft,
> vermisse schmerzlichst meinen treuesten Kompanion:
> ein ´96iger* Bontrager privateer* s mit 1'' Steuerrohr,
> noch direkt unter der Lötlampe von Keith B. entstanden.
> ...


 
Ich halt die Augen hier in LE auf.

Mein Bike hab ich eigentlich immer an der Frau , ansonsten vor/nach Rennen passt Freund drauf auf. Außerdem wer sich auch nur meinem Bike(s) aufs Geringste nähert und dranrummacht - wird so enden: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Allen anderen denen die Bikes geklaut worden sind.. Hoffe ihr kriegt eure Lieblinge wieder und diese Verbrecher kriegen ihre gerechte Strafe.


----------



## Yossarian (22. November 2006)

Ihr wißt schon, daß jährlich etwa 500000 Bikes in D gestohlen werden.
Dementsprechend sind leider eure Chancen, die Teile wiederzubekommen.


----------



## mightyEx (22. November 2006)

Naja, 2005 waren es nicht ganz so viele - 391335 (nur erfasste Fälle - dazu kommt eine unbekannte Anzahl an nicht angezeigten Diebstählen, weil z.B. das Fahrrad nur nen geringen Wert hatte oder nicht versichert war) um genau zu sein. Das sind (auf's komplette Bundesgebiet verteilt) knapp 45 Fahrräder pro Stunde. Die Aufklärungsquote liegt dabei bei mageren 9,6%. Aber Zufälle gibt es immer wieder. Manchmal sind es auch "Beziehungskisten". Also ich würde die Hoffnung nicht aufgeben.


----------



## c-airo1 (23. November 2006)

Klappfallscheib schrieb:


> Auch ich bzw meine Sau wurde nun Opfer eines Diebes! Eine Beschreibung gibt es hier.




Herzlich Beileid,
wie ich sehe hast du auch ein sehr schlechtes 17.11 gehabt.
Ich werde in Augsburg die Augen offen halten.
Und ich hoffe wir werden unser Liebligs wieder zurück bekommen.


Vermisse seit dem 17.10.2006 mein rotes Specialized s-works Mod. 2006
RH: 21 Zoll;
RN: PV 504516
Gabel: Marzocchi MX PRO ETA 2006
Wer was sieht, bitte melden!!![/COLOR][/SIZE]


----------



## Peter K (25. November 2006)

freeriderdeluxe schrieb:


> hab grad ma ebay durchstöbert und bin darauf gestoßen beschreibung und alles klingt mir bischn komisch also wem sein santa fehlt kann ja ma nachschaun....
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Extremes-Downhil...ryZ85081QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem




Bei in ebay angebotenen Produkten wie z.B. einem Fahrrad, frage ich  zuerst mal an, ob der Verkäufer die orig. Rechnung und Unterlagen für das Bike besitzt. In der Regel gehe ich davon aus, das der Verkäufer seine Unterlagen nicht im Ofen verbrannt hat. Ohne diesen Nachweis lasse ich generell die Finger davon. Es ist wohl davon auszugehen, daß dort ab und an heisse Waren vertickert werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mightyEx (25. November 2006)

Peter K schrieb:


> Bei in ebay angebotenen Produkten wie z.B. einem Fahrrad, frage ich  zuerst mal an, ob der Verkäufer die orig. Rechnung und Unterlagen für das Bike besitzt. In der Regel gehe ich davon aus, das der Verkäufer seine Unterlagen nicht im Ofen verbrannt hat. Ohne diesen Nachweis lasse ich generell die Finger davon. Es ist wohl davon auszugehen, daß dort ab und an heisse Waren vertickert werden.



Innerhalb der Garantiezeit ist das wohl richtig, da man sonst auch schwierig Garantieansprüche geltend machen kann. Je älter allerdings das Bike ist, desto häufiger fehlen auch mal die Original-Unterlagen. Oftmals geht sowas beim Umzug oder beim Ausmisten verloren. Von meinem 20 Jahre alten Diamant hab ich z.B. auch keine Unterlagen mehr - irgendwann verschlampt  .
Man hat zwar ohne Belege keine Gewähr, dass das Bike nicht geklaut ist, aber fehlende Unterlagen bedeuten ja nicht automatisch, dass das Bike heiß ist.


----------



## lelebebbel (27. November 2006)

Das is wohl in England passiert, aber bei 5 derartigen High-End-Teilen wäre es kein Wunder wenn der Kram z.b. hier wieder auftaucht.


----------



## looooser (27. November 2006)

Tag
Mir wurde am 26.11.2006 mein bike aus dem keller geklaut     (das sind 4 Türe bis zum Bike. ALLE verschlossen!!!)

Wenn jmd das Liebste teil irgendwo (internet oder vlt in real live) sehn sollte
Bitte dringend mich informieren!!!!!!!

für real live sehen: ich wohne Mitte Chemnitz (Sachsen) 

Das doofste is, das ich ein monatliches einkommen von stolzen 20  (bin 14) habe und mir so schnell kein fahrrad mehr kaufen kann   
Also is es um so wichtiger es wieder zu bekommen!!!!!! HELFT MIR BITTE
Achso die Versicherung zahlt hohstens 250 

Es ist ein Specialized P.1 2005 long

Vorne: 26" hinten: 24" rad!!!! single speed
schwarzer 15,5" stahlrahmen (specialized P.1 05) 
mit gebrauchter Manitou stance static
Truvativ hussefelt Kurbel und Vorbau
Hayes MX-2 mechanische Scheibenbremsen
wenn jmd nah genug heran kommen sollte: die hintere Felge hat es, dort wo sie zusammen "gesteckt" wird, auseinander gedrückt - sieht aus wie ein riss

link zum 06er modell (fast gleich halt nur in schwarz):
http://www.specialized.com/bc/SBCBkModel.jsp?arc=2006&spid=21734

Ich kann leider das Foto net uploaden,weils zu groß is (wenn jmd eins haben will verschicke ich per mail welche!!)

Danke für alle infos!!!


----------



## Hot Carrot (28. November 2006)

looooser schrieb:


> Tag
> Mir wurde am 26.11.2006 mein bike aus dem keller geklaut     (das sind 4 TÃ¼re bis zum Bike. ALLE verschlossen!!!)
> 
> Wenn jmd das Liebste teil irgendwo (internet oder vlt in real live) sehn sollte
> ...



Hallo 

Beileid 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Falls das Foto zu groÃ ist kannst du es mit einen kostenlosen Bearbeitungprogramm kleiner machen. 

Ich frage lieber nicht  , aber wie kann man ein Rad aus Keller klauen wo 4 TÃ¼ren zwischen sind sind  

Hast du schon mal deine Nachbarn abgefragt vielleicht hat jemand die TÃ¼ren offen gelassen und derjenige hat es zum passenden Anlass genutzt.  

Und da du erst 14 Bist und ein so kleines Budget zu VerfÃ¼gung hast, ist es noch um so Ãrgerlicher  

MFG und Kopf Hoch


----------



## c-airo1 (28. November 2006)

looooser schrieb:


> Tag
> Mir wurde am 26.11.2006 mein bike aus dem keller geklaut     (das sind 4 Türe bis zum Bike. ALLE verschlossen!!!)
> 
> Wenn jmd das Liebste teil irgendwo (internet oder vlt in real live) sehn sollte
> ...




Beileid...
sehr seltsam dass man durch 4 Türen einbricht für ein Fahrrad...vielleicht jmnd. die die Schlüssel hat  

Außerdem ist wirchlich   wenn man auf Viel verzichtet um einem gutes Fahrrad zu kaufen und das wird von richtige Arsc....... geklaut. Richtig zum:kotz: .

Lade ein paar Fotos und wir werden die Augen offen halten.


Vermisse seit 17.10.2006 mein rotes Specialized S-Works HT M5
Rahmennr. PV 504516
Federgabel Marzocchi Mx Pro Eta
Rahmenhöhe 21 Zoll
Falls ihr etwas sieht, bitte melden
e-mai: [email protected]


----------



## dioXxide (28. November 2006)

looooser schrieb:


> Tag
> Mir wurde am 26.11.2006 mein bike aus dem keller geklaut     (das sind 4 Türe bis zum Bike. ALLE verschlossen!!!)
> 
> Wenn jmd das Liebste teil irgendwo (internet oder vlt in real live) sehn sollte
> ...



Ich studiere in Freiberg, also gleich um die Ecke bei dir. Ein Bild von deinem Bike würde da echt helfen, falls man was sieht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## looooser (28. November 2006)

ich kann höhstens 60 kb Bild als anhang schicken (meins ist 1,5 mb groß und wenn ichs klein mach ises immernoch 116 KB!)

auf 60 kb ises zu zu zu klein

kann man vlt später größere bilder reinstellen? also wenn man schon länger dabei ist?

wenn ja: kann jmd für mich das bild/er postn?


----------



## c-airo1 (28. November 2006)

looooser schrieb:


> ich kann höhstens 60 kb Bild als anhang schicken (meins ist 1,5 mb groß und wenn ichs klein mach ises immernoch 116 KB!)
> 
> auf 60 kb ises zu zu zu klein
> 
> ...



Können wir so machen... Schike mir dein Bild und verkleine ich es.
[email protected]


----------



## c-airo1 (28. November 2006)

c-airo1 schrieb:


> Können wir so machen... Schike mir dein Bild und verkleine ich es.
> [email protected]



Natürlich schike ich wieder zurück so dass du reinspielen kannst.


----------



## looooser (28. November 2006)

naja ich meinte eig. was andres, aber so gehts auch.

Danke für die mühen

ich hoffe die mail ist angekommen!?


----------



## Hot Carrot (28. November 2006)

looooser schrieb:


> naja ich meinte eig. was andres, aber so gehts auch.
> 
> Danke für die mühen
> 
> ich hoffe die mail ist angekommen!?



Klar funktioniert das du kannst dir Galerie Bilder hochladen die sind größer als 100kb


----------



## looooser (28. November 2006)

so müssten 3 fotos in da Galerie von mir sein sein

habe gerade welche mit zwei rädern auf der staße gesehn (könnt meins dabei gewesen sein), bin schnell runter gerannt - waren aba schon wieder weg


----------



## looooser (28. November 2006)

aaaaaah!!!!!!!!

kann das sein???????   

http://www.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=31792&sort=1&cat=4&page=1


HORRO  :verzweifelt:


----------



## looooser (29. November 2006)

Tag
Mir wurde am 26.11.2006 mein bike aus dem keller geklaut (das sind 4 Türe bis zum Bike. ALLE verschlossen!!!)

Wenn jmd das Liebste teil irgendwo (internet oder vlt in real live) sehn sollte
Bitte dringend mich informieren!!!!!!!

für real live sehen: ich wohne Mitte Chemnitz (Sachsen)

Das doofste is, das ich ein monatliches einkommen von stolzen 20  (bin 14) habe und mir so schnell kein fahrrad mehr kaufen kann
Also is es um so wichtiger es wieder zu bekommen!!!!!! HELFT MIR BITTE
Achso die Versicherung zahlt hohstens 250

Es ist ein Specialized P.1 2005 long

Vorne: 26" hinten: 24" rad!!!! single speed
schwarzer 15,5" stahlrahmen (specialized P.1 05)
mit gebrauchter Manitou stance static
Truvativ hussefelt Kurbel und Vorbau
Hayes MX-2 mechanische Scheibenbremsen
wenn jmd nah genug heran kommen sollte: die hintere Felge hat es, dort wo sie zusammen "gesteckt" wird, auseinander gedrückt - sieht aus wie ein riss

link zum 06er modell (fast gleich halt nur in schwarz):
http://www.specialized.com/bc/SBCBkM...006&spid=21734

Ich kann leider das Foto net uploaden,weils zu groß is (wenn jmd eins haben will verschicke ich per mail welche!!)

Danke für alle infos!!!


Hier fotos (hab auch noch größer in der galerie)


----------



## Hot Carrot (1. Dezember 2006)

Hallo 

Falls jemand sein Bike vermisst

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=252015

Der Extra Fred wird ja fast nie gelesen  

MFG


----------



## Rocko Schamoni (5. Dezember 2006)

Auch ich muß leider meinen Bock hier melden. Wurde in der Nacht von Mittwoch, den 29.11. auf Donnerstag in Münster/Westf gestohlen. Ist sehr schade, weil ich das Rad vor kurzem nahezu in Neuzustand gekauft und gerade mal 350 Euro komplett bezahlt hab. Jetzt hoffe ich, dass noch original-Rechnungen vorhanden sind, sonst gibt's auch keine Rahmennummer...

Rahmen:  VOTEC Tox light (schwarz)
Gabel:     GS 4 Classic
Komp:     komplett Shimano XT incl. Naben und Kurbeln
Bremsen: Shimano XT V-Brakes vorne und hinten
Felgen:    Mavic 517
Sattel:    Flite TT (schwarz)
Stütze:   Votec (schwarz)
Pedale:   Crank Bros Eggbeater C


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GodfredKah (10. Dezember 2006)

Was machen eigentlich die Leute mit 500.000 offiziell geklauten Fahrrädern im Jahr? Wo werden denn die weitergenutzt?
GK


----------



## Exekuhtot (10. Dezember 2006)

I.d.R werden die Zerlegt und dann weiter vferkauft, oder sie gehen ins Ausland,
manchmal werden sie auch von Idioten geklaut, die damit weiter in nächster Umgebung herumfahren, ist mal einem Bekannten mit seinem Fat Chance Shock A Billy passiert, der hatte es dann nach 2 Monaten zurück, weil es unabgeschlossen vor einem Kiosk stand.


----------



## _ich_ (10. Dezember 2006)

ich wohn 30 km von der holländischen grenze entfernt...

leider kann mal sein bike hier nirgends stehn lassen, noch nicht mal in nem abgeschlossenen fahrradkeller
wenn dein bike einmal ausgespäht ist, musst du es mit in deine wohnung nehmen

sonst gibts ein schlachtfest....


----------



## looooser (10. Dezember 2006)

jaja

das kenn ich auch...


----------



## Yossarian (10. Dezember 2006)

GodfredKah schrieb:


> Was machen eigentlich die Leute mit 500.000 offiziell geklauten Fahrrädern im Jahr? Wo werden denn die weitergenutzt?
> GK



Von Schweineigeln, die ein Bike zum Drittel des Preises kaufen. Und dann vor Gericht das unwissende Unschuldslamm spielen.


----------



## dkc-live (10. Dezember 2006)

habt ihr eigendlich alle keine versicherung??? mein cd is auf 2000 versichert ... und meine alte stadtschlampe immerhin noch so auf 250


----------



## looooser (10. Dezember 2006)

Ã¤hm...


Ja



ich halte es nich fÃ¼r sinnvoll ein 4tel meines monatl. einkommens fÃ¼r eine versicherung abzugeben...


was kostet ne Versicherung bis 1000â¬?


----------



## Yossarian (10. Dezember 2006)

10%


----------



## looooser (10. Dezember 2006)

...im jahr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sPrmaRv (10. Dezember 2006)

ich zahle 10,96 für mein Bike im Monat und das is es mir Wert


----------



## _ich_ (13. Dezember 2006)

2% der hausratsversicherungssumme
also 2% von 86.000 des versicherten werte der wohnung 
= 1720  bei der axa

und günstig isse auch noch


----------



## c-airo1 (14. Dezember 2006)

looooser schrieb:


> ähm...
> 
> 
> Ja
> ...



ich zahle gerade 8 für meine Hausratvers. jede 3 Monaten mit versich. Fahrräder bis 16.000 ....Allianz Optimal..
Ich habe sie letzte anfang dieses Monat abgeschlossen, da ich ein neues Farrad gekauft habe.

Einfach nachfragen


Vermisse seit 17.10.06 mein rotes Specialized S-Works M5 HT Mod 2006
Rahmennr. PV504516
Falls ihr was sieht bitte melden


----------



## FranzJosefKarl (16. Dezember 2006)

Hey Leute, mir ist eben erst der Gedanke gekommen ein Teilbereich einzurichten für Leute denen das Bike geklaut wurde, weil es mir selber passiert ist.Ich bitte euch egal wo ihr seit um Mithilfe.Das Bike ist himmelblau,wenn sie es nicht umgespritzt haben,hat ne 14-Gang Getriebenabe von Rohloff,ne Sid-Federgabel Model 05,ne Shimano LX Hollowtech-Kurbel und der Lenker+Hörnchen sind WCS von Ritchey.Die Bereifung sind Reifen von Continental Speed King.
Rahmennr:*S041202849*

Falls irgendjemand es findet oder sieht egal wo auf der Welt möge sich doch bitte bei mir melden:[email protected]

Vielen DAnk


----------



## norman68 (16. Dezember 2006)

Gucks du da, da war schon mal einer so im Gedanken 

Ciao Norman


----------



## The Offspring (16. Dezember 2006)

gibts schon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SXEwarrior (16. Dezember 2006)

Moin,
Mir wurde gestern Abend mein Stevens S6 in Gießen geklaut. War abgeschlossen, aber nicht angeschlossen. Wie das eben so ist. Falls also jemand hier ein silber farbenes S6 Rahmengröße 21" in Kleinanzeigen, bei eBay oder in Gießen und Umgebung sieht einfach mir mal ne Nachricht schicken! Das wäre sehr nett. Hänge an dem Bike.
Rahmennummer: S40160289
Bike hat ein paar Besonderheiten:
Oberrohr hat etwas vor der mitte nen Lackschaden, weil der Lenker sich mal 180 Grad gedreht hat und der Bremshebel sich dabei verewig hat. Schwinge hinten rechts mit grauem Klebeband vor der Kette geschützt. Trittfrequenzmesser von Sigma verbaut und Magnet in den Speichen, aber normaler Signalempfänger an der Gabel fehlt (Kabel war aus der Halterung gerissen. Sollte bald mal angelötet werden) Lenkerhörnchen von Prto Tec (wenn mich nicht alles täuscht) zwei schwarze Flaschenhalter. SPD Pedale mit eingeklickter Plattform.

Wie gesagt, ich wär euch sehr dankbar, wenn ihr die Augen offen halten könntet!
Gruß


----------



## [email protected] (16. Dezember 2006)

Gibt einen eigenen Thread dafür hier


----------



## The Offspring (16. Dezember 2006)

schon das 2te mal heute


----------



## popeye_mzg (16. Dezember 2006)

The Offspring schrieb:


> schon das 2te mal heute



Wer LESEN kann, ist klar im VORTEIL !!  

Was rauchst du SXE ?


----------



## SuperSmashBikes (17. Dezember 2006)

Wohne in Lahnau (Atzbach) is nur 2 Orte weg von Gießen. Ich halt auf jeden fall die Augen offen.
Hast du ein Bild von deinem Bike? Ist dann einfacher für mich es zu erkennen wenn ich auf einer tour sehen sollte.

Sportliche Grüße
Dennis


----------



## SXEwarrior (17. Dezember 2006)

Ja, jetzt hab ich den anderen Thread auch gesehen. 
Sorry. Bin halt selten hier im Forum und generell is oben als erstes der falsche Platz für mich. Das hätte irgendwo ganz unten auf der dritten Seite versteckt sein müssen, dann hätte ich das ach gefunden!

Hier ein Bild für alle, dies interessiert.


----------



## Hot Carrot (18. Dezember 2006)

SXEwarrior schrieb:


> Ja, jetzt hab ich den anderen Thread auch gesehen.
> Sorry. Bin halt selten hier im Forum und generell is oben als erstes der falsche Platz für mich. Das hätte irgendwo ganz unten auf der dritten Seite versteckt sein müssen, dann hätte ich das ach gefunden!
> 
> Hier ein Bild für alle, dies interessiert.



Hallo Beileid 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Am besten ist du löscht den Post 518 und kopierst vorher deinen Text in Post 523 rein dann kann man schneller den Zusammenhang erkennen


----------



## darksidesoulfly (22. Dezember 2006)

Sebastian schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> 
> dieser Artikel ist heute in der Neuen Presse Hannover zu lesen:
> 
> ...



Ein Hoch auf die deutsche _ANTIAUTORITÄRE ERZIEHUNG UNSEREN DEUTSCHEN GELIEBTEN VATERLANDES )
und ein hoch auf unsere blinde und schlafende weicheier justiz!!!


----------



## AmmuNation (22. Dezember 2006)

**NÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖT*!*

5 1/2 Jahre zu spät! Glaube, das ist neuer Rekord.


----------



## MichaelAIR (3. Januar 2007)

Die meisten haben hier auch gut reden ."wenn es nur um ein paar fahrräder geht" solange man nicht selbst daon betrofen ist kann man leiht sagen ja zum glück hat der niemanden überfallen das sac.....sicht sollten die mal arbeiten lassen und ales zurückbezahlen damit der .......weiß wie hart es is sich n bike kaufen zu müssen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## looooser (3. Januar 2007)

ich stimme dir 100% zu


----------



## mightyEx (3. Januar 2007)

MichaelAIR schrieb:


> Die meisten haben hier auch gut reden ."wenn es nur um ein paar fahrräder geht" solange man nicht selbst daon betrofen ist kann man leiht sagen ja zum glück hat der niemanden überfallen das sac.....sicht sollten die mal arbeiten lassen und ales zurückbezahlen damit der .......weiß wie hart es is sich n bike kaufen zu müssen



Das ist die eine Seite - andererseits schau ich mir öfter die Bikes am Bahnhof an und muss feststellen, dass die Leute z.T. sehr leichtsinnig mit ihrem Geld umgehen. Da steht schon mal nen knapp 1000,-  Hobel am Bügel, obwohl bekannt sein sollte, dass gerade Bahnhöfe Bike-Diebe magisch anziehen. Aber wenn das Kind in den Brunnen gefallen ist, ist das Geschrei plötzlich groß.
Wenn ich nur bis zum Bahnhof will, tut's auch ein Rad, was nen Bruchteil davon kostet, aber auch nicht auseinanderfallen sollte. So hält sich der Verlust bei nem Diebstahl wenigstens in Grenzen.
Ändern lässt sich die Menschheit eh nicht - Diebe gab es und wird es immer wieder geben.


----------



## Cepheid (4. Januar 2007)

Ich mach mir jetzt eine Versicherung fÃ¼r mein Bike. 1300â¬ will ich nicht verlieren, da es mir viel Wert ist und ich mich ohne Fahrrad nackt fÃ¼hlen wÃ¼rde.

Etwa 90-100â¬/Jahr - Vollkasko


----------



## AmmuNation (4. Januar 2007)

Werde mein Canyon Nerve XC6.0 auch versichern. Sind immerhin schlÃ¤ppische 1799â¬... und die mÃ¶cht ich ganz bestimmt nicht verlieren. Wenns weg ist, fehlt ein Emotionaler Wert, wenigstens stimmt dann die Knete...


----------



## SXEwarrior (4. Januar 2007)

Bei welcher Versicherung das? Klingt ganz gut.

Zur restlichen Diskussion:
Mein Fahrrad ist mir garantiert wichtig. Hab ja auch oben gepostet, dass meins verschwunden ist/war (mittlerweile einfach wieder aufgetaucht, am selben Ort, wo es verschwunden war, nur ne Woche später) Klar war ich sauer und alles, trotzdem ist und bleibt es ein Hobby. Wenn auch ein sehr wichtiges für den ein oder anderen. Dennoch 'muss' sich niemand ein Bike kaufen. Wer das denkt, hatte in seinem Leben noch keine Probleme ernsthafter Art. Und wem es trotzdem so wichtig ist, der sollte eben besonders viel Acht geben. Dann hätte ich zum Beispiel auch nicht denken dürfen 'naja, schließ ichs halt nirgendwo dran'


----------



## Cepheid (4. Januar 2007)

Google einfach ma, gibt verschiedene Anbieter. Ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher wen ich nehmen soll.


----------



## AmmuNation (4. Januar 2007)

Das geht zusammen mit der Hausratversicherung, wenn man schon eine hat. Einfach den Versicherungswert etwas höher drehen. Habe auch Modellbahn hier, das Material ist auch sehr teuer und zusammen mit dem Bike werde ich auch die Bahn versichern, wenn hier was Abfackelt oder geklaut wird, dann gehts massig ans Geld, mehr als das Bike kostet. 

Wenn man keine Hausratvers. hat, einfach eine günstige fürs Bike machen.


----------



## Cepheid (4. Januar 2007)

Hausrat versichert nur zu Hause! Da wird eher selten geklaut (außer man schließt nicht an).

Vollkasko ersetzt alles am Rad, was nicht Verschleiß ist. Egal ob Unfall, Sturz, Wetterschaden oder Vandalismus. Schaden wird ersetzt. Hierbei ist darauf zu achten, ob bzw. ab wann und wieviel Selbstbeteiligung festgelegt wird. Auch wird einem vorgeschrieben, welches/was für ein Schloss man haben muss.


----------



## AmmuNation (4. Januar 2007)

Wie arm ist das denn. Kauf ich mir ein 60â¬ Teures Bordo 6000 und wenn die mir jetzt kommen und sagen ich brauch n anderes, dann werd ich stinkig 

Naja, mal nachfragen zuerst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sisu (5. Januar 2007)

@cepheid
ist so auch nicht ganz richtig...mein Stadtradl wurde mir an der S-Bahn-Haltestelle geklaut, und die Hausrat hat trotzdem gezahlt ( Diebstahl muss aber zwischen 06.00 Uhr und 22:00 Uhr passieren.....sonst zahlen die auch nicht!)

@AmmuNation
...also meine Hausratsversicherung beinhaltet keine hochwertigen Bikes...nur so bis max. 500 EUR soweit ich weiss!
Der Typ meinte damals, für mein ES7(2000 EUR) müßte ich eine extra Versicherung abschliessen!
man kann natürlich auch sein ganzes Geld in Versicherungen investieren!

Ich halte es so: mein Bike kommt immer mit in die Wohnung und sonst lasse ich es einfach nirgends stehen....schon gar nicht an einem Bahnhof.
zum Einkaufen muß mein Stadtbike herhalten......da ist es nicht so schlimm wenn´s denn einer klaut!

Gruss
Sisu


----------



## c-airo1 (5. Januar 2007)

Sisu schrieb:


> @cepheid
> ist so auch nicht ganz richtig...mein Stadtradl wurde mir an der S-Bahn-Haltestelle geklaut, und die Hausrat hat trotzdem gezahlt ( Diebstahl muss aber zwischen 06.00 Uhr und 22:00 Uhr passieren.....sonst zahlen die auch nicht!)
> 
> @AmmuNation
> ...




Ihr konnt probieren bei Allianz. Mit eine Optimal-Hausratversich. sollten auch Fahrräder bis 16000,- versichert sein!


----------



## Sisu (5. Januar 2007)

c-airo1 schrieb:


> Ihr konnt probieren bei Allianz. Mit eine Optimal-Hausratversich. sollten auch Fahrräder bis 16000,- versichert sein!



....was kostet sowas denn?
ich denke, mit dem was mich das monatlich mehr kosten würde, kaufe ich lieber neue Teile für´s Bike oder spare auf´s Nächste!
Habe letztes Jahr erst einige "unnütze" Versicherungen gekündigt, da die oft eh´nicht zahlen (Zahnzusatzversicherung z.Bspl) !

Aber das kann ja zum Glück jeder halten wie er will


----------



## Cepheid (5. Januar 2007)

@ AmmuNation

Ja, das sollte reichen. Ich hab ein ca.30â¬ Trelok. Aber einige Versicherungen wollen explizit SchlÃ¶sser von bestimmten Markan haben.

Trelok
Kryptonite

Oder min Wert 30â¬ oder so.


----------



## Nightfly.666 (6. Januar 2007)

Bei Versicherungen sollte man ein bsichen aufpassen. Viele haben krasse Ausschlußkriterien und zahlen bei Diebstählen bei Nacht nicht, oder ähnlicher Schwachsinn.


----------



## Yossarian (6. Januar 2007)

Hey, was erwartet ihr von Versicherungen?
Das sind keine sozialen Einrichtungen, sondern die wollen Geld verdienen.
Und bei 500000 gestohlenen Bikes jedes Jahr, da kann man sich ausrechnen, was das kosten muß.
Wer glaubt, er könne sein Luxusrad für ein paar Euro versichern, der träumt.
Und wie schon gesagt wurde, wer hier meint mit Hausratversicherungen sei das abgedeckt, der lese mal genau das Kleingedruckte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ueker123 (7. Januar 2007)

Hey so eine Bikeversicherung ist wirklich eine gute Sache,

ich bin erst 17 und habe ziemlich viel Geld in meine beiden Quantec - Räder investiert. (Eigentlich so ziemlich alles, was laufend reinkam  )

Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit guten bzw. günstigen Versicherungen?

Danke schonmal im voraus


----------



## Cepheid (7. Januar 2007)

Guck ma hier:

http://www.stiftung-warentest.de/online/versicherung_vorsorge/test/1244333/1244333/1250091/1250090.html

Das 4. Angebot (P & P Pergande & Pöthe) werd ich mir evtl holen. Ich werd aber noch einen Fragen, der sich mit sowas auskennt weil da noch ein, zwei Sachen drin sind die ich nicht verstehe, deswegen zögere ich noch.

Viele Händler bieten inzwischen Wertgarantie an, meist recht billig. Für unter 100 kann man ein Rad bis 1000 versichern lassen.


----------



## Yossarian (7. Januar 2007)

Ja, aber dann hast du fÃ¼r ein 1000 â¬ Fahrrad in 5 Jahren 1500 â¬ bezahlt.
FÃ¼r die 500 â¬ kannst du dir ne schÃ¶ne Stadtschlampe basteln.


----------



## bikehumanumest (7. Januar 2007)

AmmuNation schrieb:


> Das geht zusammen mit der Hausratversicherung, wenn man schon eine hat. Einfach den Versicherungswert etwas höher drehen. Habe auch Modellbahn hier, das Material ist auch sehr teuer und zusammen mit dem Bike werde ich auch die Bahn versichern, wenn hier was Abfackelt oder geklaut wird, dann gehts massig ans Geld, mehr als das Bike kostet.
> 
> Wenn man keine Hausratvers. hat, einfach eine günstige fürs Bike machen.



quatsch !!!

bzw. gefährliches versicherungs-halbwissen , befrag lieber deinen versicherungsFACHMANN ausführlich zu dem thema... (versicherte gefahren bei der hausrat/aussenversicherung +abgrenzung einfacher/schwerer diebstahl etc...)und such dir einen neuen wenn deiner dir das nicht verständlich erklären kann... sonst gibt das im schadenfall ein böses erwachen und es heißt wieder : typisch wenn was passiert zahlen die ja doch nicht...

joe
dem immer wieder die haare zu berge stehen wenn sich hier mtb-forum-mitglieder über VERSICHERUNGSRECHT auslassen...


----------



## Cepheid (7. Januar 2007)

@Yossarian

1500â¬/5=300â¬

300â¬ im Jahr? Wie kommst du darauf?

Ne Stadtschlampe? Was glaubst du, warum ich mir n 1300â¬ Rad gekauft hab? Wenn ich schon an die weichen SÃ¤ttel und die Aufrechte Sitzposition denke.....igitt...


----------



## Yossarian (7. Januar 2007)

1000 Kaufpreis + 5x 100 Versicherung = 1500 meinte ich. 

Wenns nicht geklaut wird, haste halt in 5 Jahren 500 â¬ zum Fenster hinausgeworfen.

Klar, so ein halblebiges Teil ist nicht so toll. 
Ich hab auch keine Stadtschlampe mehr. Aber ich brauch auch keine. Auf Arbeit ist ein fettes BÃ¼gelschloss+KameraÃ¼berwachung. 
Und Ã¼berall anders lass ich es nicht aus den Augen.


----------



## AmmuNation (7. Januar 2007)

bikehumanumest schrieb:


> quatsch !!!
> 
> bzw. gefÃ¤hrliches versicherungs-halbwissen , befrag lieber deinen versicherungsFACHMANN ausfÃ¼hrlich zu dem thema... (versicherte gefahren bei der hausrat/aussenversicherung +abgrenzung einfacher/schwerer diebstahl etc...)und such dir einen neuen wenn deiner dir das nicht verstÃ¤ndlich erklÃ¤ren kann... sonst gibt das im schadenfall ein bÃ¶ses erwachen und es heiÃt wieder : typisch wenn was passiert zahlen die ja doch nicht...
> 
> ...



Hmh ok... ich wollts eh noch AbklÃ¤ren. Habe noch garkeine Versicherung abgeschlossen. Canyon ist zwar schon Montiert, aber bis es hier ist ist auch schon Winter (07/08  )




> @ AmmuNation
> 
> Ja, das sollte reichen. Ich hab ein ca.30â¬ Trelok. Aber einige Versicherungen wollen explizit SchlÃ¶sser von bestimmten Markan haben.



Ich habe mal irgendwo gelesen, dass es Versicherungen gibt welche ABUS BÃ¼gelschlÃ¶sser mit den fetten VierkantbÃ¼geln wollen. Sind halt schon sicher. Das Bordo ist nicht unsicher, ist aber ein Faltschloss und ich sehe in den Gelenken den Schwachpunkt, auch wenn die doch ziemlich Massiv gemacht sind. Aber das muss auch alles noch abgeklÃ¤rt werden.


----------



## mightyEx (7. Januar 2007)

Cepheid schrieb:


> Ne Stadtschlampe? Was glaubst du, warum ich mir n 1300â¬ Rad gekauft hab? Wenn ich schon an die weichen SÃ¤ttel und die Aufrechte Sitzposition denke.....igitt...



Dat legt wohl jeder ein wenig anders aus. Und die von Yossarian erwÃ¤hnten 500,- â¬ sind fÃ¼r ne Stadtschlampe fÃ¼r mein Empfinden schon fast zuviel des guten. Da bekomm ich ja schon bald n vernÃ¼nftiges HT fÃ¼r.
Klar, mit nem Klapperesel ausm Schrottcontainer wÃ¼rd ich auch nicht fahren wollen. Aber Du findest z.B. bei Ebay zwischen 50 und 120 Euronen schon brauchbare, wenn auch Ã¤ltere (Marken-)Mountainbikes, muss man halt nur ein wenig suchen und GlÃ¼ck haben. Sind dann zwar Ã¼berwiegend starr, aber fÃ¼r den Bahnhof, zur Arbeit etc. vÃ¶llig ausreichend. Und Du hast nicht diese aufrechte Sitzposition. Sattel kann man recht billig tauschen, falls der einem nicht zusagt (evtl. hat man sowas ja noch in der Reste- bzw. Teilekiste rumliegen).


----------



## Cepheid (7. Januar 2007)

@Yossarian

Nun ja, auf der Arbeit steht mein Rad entweder gleich nebenan im Raum oder im Treppenhaus wo jeder weiß, dass es meins ist und ständig Jemand rumläuft oder es steht draußen (wenn Wetter OK) wo ich sehen kann, wenns jmnd mitnehmen will.

Zu Hause werde ich es bald in meinen Keller stellen wo die Tür und das Rad abgeschlossen ist. Bleibt nur noch die Möglichkeit, dass es irgendwo inner Stadt geklaut werden kann. Und drt schließe ich es immer an einer festen Stange an. Mehr kann ich nicht tun. Wenn ihr noch Tipps habt, wie man de  Diebstahlwahrscheinlichkeit noch weiter verringern kann bitteschön:


----------



## Yossarian (7. Januar 2007)

Ne Freundin mit Stadtwohnung anlachen und da unterstellen.
Bei einer größeren Stadt brauchst du halt ein paar Freundinnen mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cepheid (8. Januar 2007)

häh..lol...da hab ich genau das richtige. Hör dir das an:

http://www.file-upload.net/download-175098/no-woman-in-kray.mp3.html


----------



## c-airo1 (9. Januar 2007)

Sisu schrieb:


> ....was kostet sowas denn?
> ich denke, mit dem was mich das monatlich mehr kosten würde, kaufe ich lieber neue Teile für´s Bike oder spare auf´s Nächste!
> Habe letztes Jahr erst einige "unnütze" Versicherungen gekündigt, da die oft eh´nicht zahlen (Zahnzusatzversicherung z.Bspl) !
> 
> Aber das kann ja zum Glück jeder halten wie er will



Also, erfahrungsmessig, mei Kollege zählt mit der Allianz Optimal Hausrat. knapp 45  im Jahr und hat ein Specialized Epic (2700,-!). Letzte Sommer wurde es geklaut gegen 20 Uhr von einem Fahrradstäder in Zentrum.
Die Versicherung hat das ganze Wert bezahlt (das Rad war 2 Jahre alt!) und er hat sich ein neue gekauft!


----------



## Yossarian (9. Januar 2007)

c-airo1 schrieb:


> Also, erfahrungsmessig, mei Kollege zählt mit der Allianz Optimal Hausrat. knapp 45  im Jahr und hat ein Specialized Epic (2700,-!). Letzte Sommer wurde es geklaut gegen 20 Uhr von einem Fahrradstäder in Zentrum.
> Die Versicherung hat das ganze Wert bezahlt (das Rad war 2 Jahre alt!) und er hat sich ein neue gekauft!



Hmm. Hab mir das online mal berechnet mit nur 2000-Versicherungssumme kommt man auf ganze 12 Beitrag im Jahr. Wär ganz interessant nur fürs Fahrrad.
Allerdings find ich auf der Allianz-Seite nicht die kompletten Bedingungen.
Die müßte man sich schon erst noch genau anschaun.


----------



## c-airo1 (9. Januar 2007)

Yossarian schrieb:


> Hmm. Hab mir das online mal berechnet mit nur 2000-Versicherungssumme kommt man auf ganze 12 Beitrag im Jahr. Wär ganz interessant nur fürs Fahrrad.
> Allerdings find ich auf der Allianz-Seite nicht die kompletten Bedingungen.
> Die müßte man sich schon erst noch genau anschaun.




Fragen kostet nichts! Nachdem mein erste S-works geklaut worden ist, habe ich seit Dezember die selbe versicherung, mit 25 m² Wohnfläche (wohne in ein WG), zahle jede 3 Monaten ca.8,50 und sollten Fahrräder versichert sein bis ei Gesamtwert von 16000,-. Es klingt unmöglich, aber kann man nachfragen... und ich bin kein Versicherungsverkäufer, sonder ein Bautechniker, falls man glaubt ich will etwa Werbung machen!


----------



## Yossarian (9. Januar 2007)

Na wenn du schon einen Vertrag hast, dann poste doch mal den einschlÃ¤gigen Passus der Bedingungen fÃ¼r FahrrÃ¤der.

EDIT:
Einen Haken hab ich schon gefunden:


> Die EntschÃ¤digungssummen im Rahmen der AuÃenversicherung sind auf einen Prozentsatz der Versicherungssumme begrenzt. Mit der Allianz Hausratversicherung Optimal haben Sie weltweiten Versicherungsschutz bis zu 20 Prozent der Versicherungssumme.


Das heiÃt fÃ¼r ein 2000â¬-Bike brauchst da schon mal 10000â¬ Versicherungssumme.


----------



## c-airo1 (9. Januar 2007)

Yossarian schrieb:


> Na wenn du schon einen Vertrag hast, dann poste doch mal den einschlÃ¤gigen Passus der Bedingungen fÃ¼r FahrrÃ¤der.
> 
> EDIT:
> Einen Haken hab ich schon gefunden:
> ...



Weltweit...in anderen BundeslÃ¤nder... Mansche Versicherungen zahlen garnichts wenn das Fahrrad ist in AuÃland, oder?!


----------



## Yossarian (9. Januar 2007)

Ja und wie hoch ist die spezielle Deckungssumme fürs Fahrrad? 
Das ist nämlich meist nur 1-2% von der Versicherungssumme. Dann noch Außenversicherungsklausel zusätzlich?
Das wären dann bei 10000 gerade noch 20 !


----------



## heatwave (10. Januar 2007)

gemäß Hausratversicherungsbedingungen VHB 92/2002 ist über die Hausratversicherung das Fahrrad in der geschlossenen Wohnung(einschliesslich Kellerräume Garagen letztere jedoch nur in der unmittelbaren Umgebung)mitversichert und zwar bis zur Höhe der Versicherungssumme(Achtung Unterversicherung). Darüber hinaus gemäß Klausel 22 ist das Rad auch ausserhalb der Wohnung bis zu 1%(wahlweise 2% oder bei dem einen od. anderen VR auch mehr)der Versicherungssumme mitversichert wenn es in verkehrsüblicher Weise angeschlossen wurde und sich nicht nach 22:00Uhr und vor 06:00 Uhr ausserhalb der Wohnung befindet! Die Klausel muss vereinbart sein!!!! Es gilt keine automatische Versicherung! In neueren Paketen ist es mit enthalten aber wie schon gesagt es sollte vereinbart werden. Kostet aber nicht zusätzlich i.d.R.

Ich habe vor einigen Jahren mal eine Geschichte gehört, welche(auch im Bezug auf die Vorwürfe hier im Pfahl wg. Vers.-Betruges)ganz inerressant war.

Peugeot(auch Fahrradhersteller) hatte zu diesem Zeitpunkt(kann mich nicht an das Jahr erinnern) z.b. 100.000 Fahrräder nach Deutschland geliefert. Es waren allerdings bis zu diesem Zeitpunkt bereits mehr Peugeotfahrräder bei den Versicherern als gestohlen gemeldet!

Ich hoffe ich werde nicht falsch verstanden! Ich werfe hier niemandem spez. keinem Forummitglied vor soetwas zu tun! Für die Info lege ich auch nicht die Hand ins Feuer (Versicherungen sind moralisch gesehen von schlimmster Legitimation "eigene Erfahrung"). Aber ganz ohne wird es wie schon gesagt manchmal sehr teuer!
Gr.


----------



## recystar (10. Januar 2007)

...ich kann mich leider in die reihe der betroffenen stellen. mir wurde im dezember aus dem keller mein xc4 gestohlen. da wir eine super hausgemeinschaft haben, hat natürlich auch keiner seinen keller verschlossen... einbruchspuren gab es an unserer alten haustür auch nicht, für die versicherung ist das dann so als würde ich mein bike ohne schloss an die straße stellen.....sie zahlt nicht. nur weil ich eigentlich für meine tochter (schule) noch 1% der versicherungssumme für den einfachen diebstahl vereinbart hatte, mein bike habe ich sonst nirgendwo unbeaufsichtigt gelassen, habe ich jetzt noch knapp 3/5 bekommen...besser als nichts, aber kulant war die bruderhilfe da nicht.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heatwave (10. Januar 2007)

wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe, waren sie kulant, weil sie überhaupt gezahlt haben! der einfache diebstahl ist nicht versichert! es muss angeschlossen sein. Ich kann mir aber nicht vorstellen, dass du es in deinem eigenen keller angeschlossen hast während du den keller offen gelassen hast!
Oder?


----------



## zou (15. Januar 2007)

Mir haben ein paar Leute am Samstag (13.01.07, 18-22Uhr) vor dem Ufa Palast in Dresden mein schÃ¶nes Stadtbike auseinander genommen...  

Habe schon nen schÃ¶nes "unknackbares" 60â¬ Schloss von Abus, aber das sichert leider nicht die Gabel. Die haben somit meine Marzzochi MX Comp (Neu aber ohne Aufkleber), mein kompletten Bremsensatz Magura HS33 in rot (wo gibts sowas denn noch?), das komplette Vorderrad mit LX Nabe und Schnellspanner und den halben CaneCreek Steuersatz entwendet.

Nun ist es so, dass ich das Bike vor ca. einem Jahr gebraucht Ã¼ber ebay erstanden habe und somit auch keine Rechnung der Komponenten, auÃer Gabel,Reifen und Schlauch besitze. Der Wiederbeschaffungswert (mit grauen HS33  ) betrÃ¤gt ca. 430â¬. Meine nachweislich vorhandenen Rechnungen haben nur den Gegenwert von ca. 170â¬. Zahlt denn die Versicherung mir den Wiederbeschaffungswert oder muss ich nun in dieser besch******* Situation alles selber blechen, was ich aber sicher nicht wieder machen werde/kann.
Zumal ich nun mit den Ã¶ffentlichen hin und her kutschen muss und nicht mehr schnell und unkompliziert von A nach B komme die nÃ¤chsten Wochen, das is fast genauso frustierend.


----------



## Bonsaidesign (15. Januar 2007)

Hi, die auktion in Ebay gilt! Also druck die Auktion aus oder lass dir,
wenn du den Namen/E-Mail noch hast von dem Kerl eine Rechnung ausstellen!
Der Preis ist dabei eure Sache, kÃ¶nnte auch hÃ¶her ausfallen,
aber wenn du keine seperate Bike Versicherung hast zahlen die eh nur max. 400â¬ so weit ich weiÃ! 

GruÃ


----------



## zou (15. Januar 2007)

Klingt schon mal Hoffnungsvoll.
Bzgl. der Versicherung, habe eine Hausrat, diese hat mir vor ca. 2 1/2 jahren 500 (Wert des kompletten Rades) bezahlt, da mir damals das Bike eine Woche nachdem ich es erstanden hatte geklaut worden ist...


----------



## Bonsaidesign (15. Januar 2007)

Ja, dann sollte das der Höchstwert sein, den die zahlen!
Also lass Dir die Rechnung schreiben und ab zur Versicherung!
Da kommt sicher noch Geld bei rum! Wenn auch nicht alles...

Warum sind Fahrräder nur so begehrt...


----------



## Yossarian (15. Januar 2007)

...weil man sie beim Online-Hehler ebay schnell zu Geld machen kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonsaidesign (15. Januar 2007)

Yossarian schrieb:


> ...weil man sie beim Online-Hehler ebay schnell zu Geld machen kann.



Ja, ist wohl leider wahr! Und wir anderen kaufen es...
Man sollte sich immer einen beleg vorzeigen lassen!

Ich würde auch Ebay im Auge behalten und gucken!
Sind schon oft sachen binnen 4 Wochen dort aufgetaucht!


----------



## heatwave (15. Januar 2007)

Wie oben schon gesagt! Du Brauchst keine Rechnungen! Der BGH hat entschienden, dass du Rechnungen nicht aufheben musst! Allerdings musst du glaubhaft machen, dass dir dinge die abhanden gekommen sind gehört haben! Will sagen Zeugenaussage(Bikeshop) o.ä. reicht aus! In diesem Fall zahlt deine Hausratversicherung aus der Klausel 22 so sie vereinbart ist 1% der VS Summe als Entschädigung(vielleicht auch zwei % kommt auf deinen Vertrag an)! Hoffentlich ist die Anzeige bei der Polizei nicht erst von 23:00 Uhr dann Zahlen sie gar nichts! Der Beweis für den Diebstahl liegt in deinen Pflichten!
GR.


----------



## zou (16. Januar 2007)

Die Anzeige habe ich erst gestern aufgeben können und die Versicherung weiß mittlerweile auch bescheid. Die meinten, dass ich nur alles angeben sollte, was weggekommen ist (wenn Rechnungen, dann mit angeben) und natürlich die Aktennummer. Zeugen für den Sachverhalt sind viele vorhanden, musste aber nur einen angeben. Mal schauen wie es sich nun entwickelt.

Achja, Versicherung meinte bzgl. eBay, wäre auch kein Problem, einfach was man diesbzgl. hat irgendwie vorzeigen.
Die Frau am Telefon meinte noch zum Vorfall sinngemäß: "Denen sollen die Hände abfaulen!" Wie wahr!


----------



## Heizerer (16. Januar 2007)

zou schrieb:


>


ICH HABE MIR FÜR DERARTIGE FÄLLE MAL EINEN SATZ ANTI-DIEBSTAHLSCHRAUBEN GEGÖNNT UND AN ALLE TEILE MINDESTENS EINE GEMACHT; CA; 15 EURO - INBUSSCHLÜSSEL PA?T DORT NICHT


----------



## S.F. (18. Januar 2007)

*Düsseldorf:*

Am 17.01.07 wurde gegen 18:00Uhr bei Cycle Service auf der Talstraße in Düsseldorf ein schwarzes SPECIALIZED EPIC MARATHON gestohlen.
*Für sachdienliche Hinweise die zurWiederbeschaffung des Bikes führen wird eine Belohnung ausgeschrieben!*Hinweise bitte per PN an mich oder unter 0211-340399

*SPECIALIZED EPIC MARATHON 
Rahmen Nummer: M6CK02436*
Größe: L 
Farbe:schwarz matt

Gabel: Fox RLT 100 silber
Kurbel Shimano XT
Shifter und Schaltwerk: SRAM X0 
Laufradsatz: DT ONYX/Mavic 819 UST

Täter ca 190cm groß, schlank, dunkelhaarig
Schwarze Jacke mit weisser Schrift.

Danke für eure Hilfe,

Stefan


----------



## etiam (18. Januar 2007)

gibts fotos von dem guten stück? ich werd mir beim besten willen nicht noch das rad raussuchen und schauen wie die teile aussehen. sorry, aber da ich auch so aus der gegend bin kanns ja sein dass sowas evtl gesichtet wird...

ich denke, fotos prägen sich auch besser ein als ne teilebeschriftung.

mal ne andere frage, wie konntest du den typ noch erkennen als der dir das bike geklaut hat? wie war der so schnell weg? etwa nciht abgeschlossen? ich meine billig wars ja sicher nicht grade...


----------



## Hupert (18. Januar 2007)

Ein paar anständige Naben hätten da aber schon rangehört... Wie war denn der Tathergang wenn man mal fragen darf?


----------



## underfrange (18. Januar 2007)

Stell diesen Threat doch auch mal in den Gestohlenen Bike Threat.
Hoff das du den Mistkerl erwischt.


----------



## S.F. (19. Januar 2007)

Hupert schrieb:


> Ein paar anständige Naben hätten da aber schon rangehört... Wie war denn der Tathergang wenn man mal fragen darf?



Sind DT Naben keine anständigen Naben? ;-)
Das Bike ist *NEU * und wurde in einem unaufmerksamen 
Moment aus unserem Shop gestohlen.
Der Kollege hat den Typ gesehen, als der den Laden betrat.
Quasi "Einmal umgedreht" und schon sah man nur noch das Hinterrad aus der Tür verschwinden.
Hoffe auch das wir den Typ kriegen. Tippe auf "Beschaffungskriminalität".
Schaut mal unter "Biken in und um Düsseldorf", da gibts ein Foto.


----------



## S.F. (19. Januar 2007)

*Düsseldorf:*

Am 17.01.07 wurde gegen 18:00Uhr bei Cycle Service auf der Talstraße in Düsseldorf ein schwarzes SPECIALIZED EPIC MARATHON gestohlen.
Für sachdienliche Hinweise die zurWiederbeschaffung des Bikes führen wird eine Belohnung ausgeschrieben!Hinweise bitte per PN an mich oder unter 0211-340399

SPECIALIZED EPIC MARATHON 
Rahmen Nummer: M6CK02436
Größe: L Farbe:schwarz matt

Gabel: Fox RLT 100 silber
Kurbel Shimano XT
Shifter und Schaltwerk: SRAM X0 
Laufradsatz: DT ONYX/Mavic 819 UST

Täter ca 190cm groß, schlank, dunkelhaarig
Schwarze Jacke mit weisser Schrift.

Danke für eure Hilfe,

Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lemming (19. Januar 2007)

Tach zusammen

In der Nacht zum 18.01.07 wurde in die Abflughalle (Grevenbroich bei DÃ¼sseldorf) eingebrochen. FÃ¼r Hinweise die zur Ermittlung der TÃ¤ter fÃ¼hren ist eine Belohnung in Form einer Jahreskarte der Abflughalle und einem komplett Bike ( MTB oder BMX ) ausgesetzt. Infos bitte an [email protected] Vielen Dank!!

Folgende Sachen entwendet:

Sony Playstation 2 
Sony Spielkonsole 
T-Shirts der Labels Physical Juice & Brutal Truth,
blauer Pro-Tec Helm in gr.M/L, 
Pro-Tec Knee & Shinguards 
Felt Dirt Bike âJumpshotâ rot mit einer kleinen Beule auf dem Unterrohr!
eine Bosch Bohrmaschine
ein Makita Akkuschrauber im koffer. 
ein Bikeman Ketzer Rahmen (schwarz) mit Roox Chain Animals
eine Manitou Minute von 05 mit SVP (hat Kratzer von Spikes unten an der BrÃ¼cke. 
Wheeler Digger DH Rahmen mit Fox Vanilla RC (grÃ¼n/orange)
Crank Bros Pedale


Brave Machine DH 

Rahmen: Brave Machine, gab es offiziell nie zu kaufen, weiss (Baugleich mir Grossmann)
DÃ¤mpfer: Fox DHX 5.0 
Gabel: Marzocchi 888,200 mm 05er Baujahr (mit Red Bull Trailfox Aufkleber No.13)
Bremse: Magura Gustav M, 210 er Scheibe vorne, 190er hinten 
Kurbel: Truvativ Holzfeller 
Innenlager: Truvativ Giga Pipe 100 mm breit 
KettenfÃ¼hrung: Truvativ Chainbox
Laufrad hinten: 165 mm DT HÃ¼gi Freeride mit 12 mm Steckachse, silberne 2.0er DT Speichen, Sun Double 
Track Felge, Sram Kassette
Laufrad Vorne: NC 17 Its Pete Nabe (20 mm Steckachse) silberne DT Speichen, Sun Double Track Felge
Lenker: NC-17 SPro (Schwarz)
Griffe: Salsa (Schraubgriffe)
Vorbau: Race Face
Schaltung: Sram X-9
SattelstÃ¼tze: NC 17 SPro (Schwarz)

Bild folgt.

Specialzed Big Hit

Rahmen: schwarz, grÃ¶sse M, Modell 2001
Lenker/Vorbau: NC 17 SPro schwarz
Bremse: Gustav M (2x 190er Scheibe)
Hinterrad: Single Track, DT HÃ¼gi,Sram kasette,24 Zoll !!!!
DÃ¤mpfer: Fox Vanilla RC, 200 mm EinbaulÃ¤nge
Griffe: Salsa (Schraubgriffe)
Kurbel: Truvativ Holzfeller 170 mm
Innenlager: Truvativ Holzfeller
Gabel: Marzocchi 66 RC
Rahmennummer: POIA5709

Klamotten:

Fox Hosen, neu (2x) und gebraucht (3X) in lang, 360Â° und Strafer
Fox Hosen, neu (2x) und gebraucht (4x) in Kurz, 360Â° und Strafer
Fox Trickots MTB Rider Team Trickots der letzten Hahre.
Speed Stuff Hose + Trickot (Rot schwarz)
Also wenn jemand MTB Rider Team Trickots angeboten bekommt...


Also wer sich eine neues Rad verdienen mÃ¶chte und das dann noch ein Jahr lang umsonst in der Abflughalle bewegen mÃ¶chte spielt ein wenig Dedektiv


----------



## Rockman (21. Januar 2007)

na ja wenigstens hat der dass richtige bike genommen ...  aber ärgerlich sowas  

hier ein Bild wenn's weiterhilft


----------



## Big Bomber (27. Januar 2007)

Hallo,
Melde das auch in Holland und Bel.....
bei der Poli.....Gestol.......
Habe  Mein Big Hit III 2007 in Bel..... wieder bekommen.(Nach 2Tagen)


----------



## dallo (27. Januar 2007)

Ich hoffe ihr seid versichert. Sowas ist halt doch immer wieder der Alptraum eines Bikebesitzers.

Offtopic aber ich bin neugierig. Wär´d ihr handgreiflich geworden wenn ihr ihn noch erwischt hättet? Darf man da zulangen (rechtlich unter gemilderten Umständen)?


----------



## Ambientkatz (27. Januar 2007)

Rechtlich sieht das so aus, dass jedermann einen Straftäter oder einer Straftat Verdächtigen bis zum Eintreffen der Polizei vorübergehend festnehmen darf. Dafür dürfen auch gegen den Willen des Täters "angemessene Zwangsmittel" angewendet werden. Das Prinzip der Verhältnismässigkeit ist zu beachten. Einfach so verhämmern ist also nicht, das kann nach hinten los gehen.


----------



## kogafreund (27. Januar 2007)

Leichter gesagt als getan.
Mir wurde vor kurzem mein Motorrad aus der abgeschlossenen Garage gestohlen. Es war ein Einzelstück, das ich in jahrelanger Arbeit umgebaut hatte. Hätte ich den Dieb erwischt, säße der jetzt im Rollstuhl. 

koga


----------



## DH-Ralli (27. Januar 2007)

Rockman schrieb:


> na ja wenigstens hat der dass richtige bike genommen ...  aber ärgerlich sowas
> 
> hier ein Bild wenn's weiterhilft



Rockman hat also das Bike gestohlen. Wie schnell sich doch so manches auflösen lässt 

Aber Im Ernst viel Glück, nicht auszudenken, wenn mir jemand mein Epic klauen würde


----------



## swiss (27. Januar 2007)

dallo schrieb:


> Ich hoffe ihr seid versichert.



Geht nicht. Ist Trickdiebstahl.
Und wenn, sind's astronomische Prämien.


----------



## Kruko (28. Januar 2007)

Hallo,

hier mal ein positives Beispiel, dass es auch in die andere Richtung funktioniert. 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=260245

Macht allen Geschädigten ein wenig Hoffnung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonsaidesign (28. Januar 2007)

Sowas ist leider ein Einzelfall!!

Aber ich habe meinen Rahmen auch so wieder bekommen!
Hatte nach dem Diebstahl damals Flugblätter mit dem Bike verteilt!
Nach 1,5 Jahren rief mich ein nettes Mädel an, das mir zu meiner
Freude mitteilte, dass der Rahmen noch lebt und dank seiner seltenheit
nicht verkauft werden konnte! Sie war die Exfreundin von einem der Diebe,
die Ihm eins auswischen wollte!

Leider war der Rahmen in einem schlechteren Zustand!
So hab ich die Jungs konfrontiert, meinen Rahmen wieder bekommen und 
eine Stange Geld für mein Psychischen Schaden, da sie keine Anzeige wollten!  

Jetzt dieses jahr ist er endlich wieder aufgebaut und unter meinem Hintern!


----------



## Yossarian (28. Januar 2007)

Wer bei ebay oder auf dem Flohmarkt kauft, sollte sich mal klarmachen, daß bei 500000 geklauten Rädern per anno der Großteil der angebotenen Gebrauchtteile aus Diebstählen stammt.


----------



## Bonsaidesign (28. Januar 2007)

Ja, nur an den Teilen kann man es nicht sehen! Nur an dem Rahmen...
Außerdem kontrolliert das eh kaum ein Polizist! Leider!!


----------



## koRnetto (2. Februar 2007)

hallo, 
mir ist heute morgen mein rad aus einem 2m hoch ummauerten garten geklaut worden in moers kreis wesel! wenn es jemand zufällig rum fahren sieht oder bei ebay drauf stößt bitte sofort melden unter [email protected]

anbei ein bild, hat nur mitlerweile atomlab laufräder, andere reifen und nen easternbikes sattel!






ich zähl auf euch jungs!

gruß nico


----------



## Schandmaul77 (7. Februar 2007)

Mir ist mein Baby vor 8 Wochen geklaut worden... 
Vor zwei hab' ich es durch 'nen glücklichen Zufall wiedergekriegt; die LX V-Brakes waren durch HS33 ersetzt und die komplette 8-fach LX Gruppe gegen 'ne 9-fach XT ausgetauscht.
Also unter diesen Umständen lass' ich's mir öfter zocken !!! ;o)


----------



## Bonsaidesign (8. Februar 2007)

Hehe, also ein positiver Klau? Das ist ja mal ne Story! *lol*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## c-airo1 (8. Februar 2007)

S.F. schrieb:


> *Düsseldorf:*
> 
> Am 17.01.07 wurde gegen 18:00Uhr bei Cycle Service auf der Talstraße in Düsseldorf ein schwarzes SPECIALIZED EPIC MARATHON gestohlen.
> *Für sachdienliche Hinweise die zurWiederbeschaffung des Bikes führen wird eine Belohnung ausgeschrieben!*Hinweise bitte per PN an mich oder unter 0211-340399
> ...



Hallo,
da habe ich gerade auf e-bay etwas gesehen

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110089082183&ssPageName=ADME:B:EF:DE:11

Ich bin der Meinung ist dass der TYp keine Ahnung hat von was er redet bzw.was er verkauft, und das rad wirdt verkauft ohne Rechnung und Garantie!

Vielleicht!?!?! 

Vermisse seit Oktober mein rotes s-works HT 2006
Rahmennr. PV504516


----------



## homehh (9. Februar 2007)

c-airo1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> da habe ich gerade auf e-bay etwas gesehen
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110089082183&ssPageName=ADME:B:EF:DE:11
> ...



Was hat denn das Rad von Ebay mit dem gesuchten Epic zu tun?


----------



## homehh (9. Februar 2007)

sorry doppelpost


----------



## [email protected] (9. Februar 2007)

c-airo1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> da habe ich gerade auf e-bay etwas gesehen
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110089082183&ssPageName=ADME:B:EF:DE:11
> ...



Ich glaub eher, dass du keine Ahnung hast, von was du redest


----------



## [email protected] (12. Februar 2007)

Mein Rocky Mountain Slayer in der Special Edition(2006) wurde dieses Wochenende in den USA gestohlen.  

Keine Ahnung ob es was bringt das hier zu Posten, aber jeder der mal in den USA, genauer gesagt Boulder City in Nevada ist, kann ja mal die Augen offen halten.

Hätte es nämlich schon gern wieder, war ja auch net ganz billig


----------



## da_dude (13. Februar 2007)

So Leute ich melde mich auch mal wieder. Zwar wurde mein Rad nicht geklaut, sondern dass von meinem Freund.Sein Keller wurde aufgebrochen. Rad geklaut und das wars. nem anderen Freund wurde auch der Keller aufgebrochen, das Rad stand aber im Zimmer. Glück gehabt. Also ich kann euch nur dazu raten, euer Rad ins Zimmer zu stellen. Sicher ist Sicher.


----------



## Bonsaidesign (13. Februar 2007)

Ich glaube echt, dass ich meines ab jetzt im Keller noch abschließe!
Denn so auffällig wie es ist wurde ich schon 2 mal angesprochen ob ich es nicht verkaufen will...
Wenn die wissen wo ich wohne ist es weg! Noch mal bekommen die es nicht!
Da geh ich diesmal über Leichen...


----------



## Schandmaul77 (13. Februar 2007)

Mein Baby hängt in 'ner Halterung mitten im Flur ! 
*Geiler als jedes Bild...*
Ok, man muß es jedesmal putzen bzw. trockenwischen, bevor man es aufhängt; dafür blitzt es aber auch immer.
Unsere Versicherung (Stuttgarter) hat mir heute mitgeteilt, daß es bei denen standardmäßig (auch im Keller) bis 1% der Versicherungssumme mitversichert ist.


----------



## fundriver (14. Februar 2007)

d.h. ist euer hausrat mit der summe von z.b. 70.000  versichert, gibts fürs rad 700 


----------



## knooty (16. Februar 2007)

jetzt reihe ich mich hier auch schon ein:

Heute bin ich ausnahmsweise mit meinem 2 Monate alten Radon QLT World Cup Edition zur Arbeit und habe es am üblichen Radständer, ca.15m von meinem Arbeitsplatz angekettet.
Nach zwei Stunden war es weg.

Es ist zum Heulen....


Also: Großraum Nürnberg, Nähe Klinikum Nord oder sonstwo: wenn ihr dieses seht denkt an mich
mein Radon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Christoph2006 (16. Februar 2007)

Liebe Community,

dann setze ich meines hier auch mal rein. Wie schon in einem anderen Thema ausführlich beschrieben, wurde mein Cannondale Bad-Boy Modell 2003 bei einem Kellereinbruch in Berlin-Mitte zw. 07. und 09.02.07 gestohlen.

Das bike ist neuwertig, lackglänzend-dunkelgrau, schwarzer CD-Schriftzug, in Grösse XL, weisse Stab-Speichenreflektoren, Mavic-Felgen, schmale Conti-Sport-Contact 1.3, Shimano-Octalink Kurbeln, XT-Schaltung, Cane-Creek Steuersatz, keine Schutzbleche, Gepäckträger oder Lampen (nur Halterungen für Cat-Eye-Battterieleuchten), kleine schwarze Klingel, kleiner weisser Reflektor am Lenker vorne und kleiner roter an hinterer linker Strebe.

Wer es sieht, es ist ein guter Finderlohn ausgesetzt.

Beste Grüsse,
Chris


----------



## Elwood_huang (21. Februar 2007)

Könnte man hier nicht fix einen eigenen Thread erstellen? 
ohne zwischen durch zu diskutieren?

gepostet werden darf nur das was vermisst wird + ort und zeitraum des diebstahls (serien/rahmen nummern falls vorhanden)

Wenn was gefunden wird sollte es über pm gehen und der such-post im glücklichsten Fall dann mit einem   ersetzt werden , wenns die pozilei in 1000 teilen findet dann auch anders, sollte nur rausgenommen werden.


----------



## Schandmaul77 (23. Februar 2007)

fundriver schrieb:


> d.h. ist euer hausrat mit der summe von z.b. 70.000  versichert, gibts fürs rad 700 



Hätte ich wohl vorher durchrechnen sollen... 
Naja, such ich mir halt 'ne Bikeversicherung.

Jemand 'ne Idee ???


----------



## brussels*sprouts (23. Februar 2007)

Das Thema Bikeversicherung würde mich auch stark interessieren..!


----------



## berg-tom (23. Februar 2007)

Schandmaul77 schrieb:


> Hätte ich wohl vorher durchrechnen sollen...
> Naja, such ich mir halt 'ne Bikeversicherung.
> 
> Jemand 'ne Idee ???






brussels*sprouts schrieb:


> Das Thema Bikeversicherung würde mich auch stark interessieren..!




Dann gebt doch ganz fix mal "Bikeversicherung" in die Suchfunktion ein...


----------



## puhnuckel (24. Februar 2007)

hi liebe gemeinde,
ich habe gehofft das mir so etwas ersparrt bleibt  jetzt hat es leider auch mich getroffen!  mein treues und geliebtes bike wurde am Mittwoch den 21.02.2007 zwischen 8:30 und 16:30 in Wildau geklaut.

http://scuddi.sc.funpic.de/upload/DSC00713.JPG
http://scuddi.sc.funpic.de/upload/DSC00714.JPG

Zur Info:
Rahmen: Ghost DualRacing (R-Nr. leider nicht bekannt) 
Gabel: All Mountain 1
Laufräder: Nabe:Tune | Felge: Mavic 321D | Mantel: VR: FatAlbert / HR: Nobby Nic
Steuersatz: Chris King (schwarz)
Kurbeln: RaceFace
Sattel: SLR (135g)
Sattelstütze: Richey WCS
Bremsen: Magura Louise FR
Vorbau: Easton
Schaltwerk/Umwerfer: XTR
Merkmale: kleines Kettenblatt kann nich genutzt werden weil der Umwerfer am Mantel anstößt (darum ist er auch schon verbogen), Kettenblätter TA, bunte Aluschrauben, Nokon Schaltzüge

Sollte das Bike jemand sehren oder Teile davon wäre ich sehr dankbar wenn ihr euch bei mir melden würdet. Jetzt ist mein Liebling weg und ich bin alleine...das geht so nicht!!!

PS: das Bike war mit nem dicken Panzerschloss angeschlossen!!
PPS: wünsch euch nen schönes WE


----------



## ktiehemp (4. März 2007)

..und noch ein seit kurzem Ra(d)loser.
Also fÃ¤ngt mein Dasein in der virtuellen mtb-welt doch sehr steigerungsfÃ¤hig an ( rein emotional gesehen).
Das entwendete StÃ¼ck ist ein Liteville 301M. Von mir zum letzten mal am 03.03.`07 gesehen, nachdem es doppelt gesichert vor dem Eingang des Baumarktes am Marktkauf Oldentrup bei Bielefeld zwischen 15:00 und 15:50 aus den Augen gelassen wurde( selber Schuld, keine Frage, dennoch be...)
Details: mattschwarz mit `ner REBA Team U-turn mit remote Poplock.    Bremsen: Louise FR ( 2x180er).                                                     Wheels: Mavic XC 717 mit XT-Nabe(v) und Specialized-Nabe(h)(beide schwarz) + schwarze Dt Speichen + Racing Ralph 2.1.                           Sram X.9 Trigger + Schaltwerk(med). Shimano XT Hollowtech II (22-32-44) + E-Typ Umwerfer + 11-32 Kassette.
Wheels und Syntace P6 mit Pitlock gesichert. Ergon R2( Women) Griffe am 60cm Syntace Duraflite am VRO(M). Letzterer steht Ã¼ber 3 Spacern.  Gesessen habe ich auf einem SQ-Lab 612.
Rahmen-Nr ist 0030001. AuffÃ¤llig( beim genauen hinsehen): 6-7cm Kratzer am Oberrohr vorne re. und ein leicht milchiger Ãberzug an der P6 zwischen cm 8-13(ca.).   AuÃerdem ist eine der beiden Befestigungsschrauben der li.Kurbel Ã¼berdreht. 
Da die Hoffnung zuletzt stirbt... hab ich bei Bike-RÃ¼ckfÃ¼hrung ( und 
Bike intakt )400â¬ fÃ¼r den Verrat am Kumpel in Aussicht gestellt. Mal schaun.

Falls jemandem, der dieses gelesen hat, mal ein LV301M auffÃ¤llt und Ãhnlichkeiten erkannt werden, wÃ¤r`s gut, mich zu kontakten. DafÃ¼r und Eure Liebe zum Bike - Danke.


----------



## yellowbeast (12. März 2007)

woooooooooooooooohuuuu heute anruf vona polizei bekommen!!!!!! und das aller beste überhaubt mein geile camo dirt bike is nach 4 monaten wieder gefunden worden! geil geil geil  nur ich wunder mich wrum es nich auseinander genommen wurde denn es ist echt alles ogrinal dran das was dran war



und das dumme is ja ich hab mir in der zeit (4monate ) wos ja geklaut wurde nen neues zusamm gebaut und nu hab ich die 2 mal^^


----------



## da_dude (13. März 2007)

Glückwunsch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## numerobis21 (13. März 2007)

Hi Leute,
mir haben sie auch erst mein Bike gestohlen. Idieoten die. Und nu?...muß ich erst mal wieder Bahn fahren bis zur Arbeit. Muß mir wieder ein wenig Geld zusammen sparen. Denn von der Versicherung gabs auch nichts. War schon zu alt sagten sie - nach 3 Jahren. Bin schon ein bißchen Depri. Bin aber auch "Froh" das ich nicht der einzige bin - den es betrifft. Komm grad aus einem andere Forum hierher. Die haben mich ein wenig aufgebaut - waren super da. http://www.derproblemloesungsweg.de/forum/index.php?werberid=87. Müßt mal schauen. Aber Fachtipps rund ums Bike hoffe ich von euch zu bekommen. Also....
Grüße Num.


----------



## Menschenesser (15. März 2007)

ich hätte es ja nicht mehr für möglichgehalten aber ich sag nur http://www.detekteitrainer.de/index.php . Die ham mir mein geliebtes Bike echt wieder besorrgt *freu*


----------



## locdoc01 (17. März 2007)

Hi Leute, 
Leider kann ich mich nun auch hier einreihen. Mein geliebtes Bike wurde diese Woche geklaut. 

Es hat zwar nicht so wahnsinnig viel gekostet, aber ich habe nachträglich noch ne ganze Menge Geld und Arbeit hineingesteckt und ich habe auch viel Schönes damit erlebt, unter anderem die geilste Radtour meines Lebens letztes Jahr (1544km vom Bodensee bis nach Rom). Daher ist der emotionale Wert für mich eigentlich unberechenbar hoch. 

Zwar deckt meine Hausratversicherung Fahrraddiebstahl mit ab, aber nur bis zu einer Summe von 450 Euro, und das ist ja nicht wirklich viel.

Ich bin natürlich verdammt sauer und ich wünsche dem Dieb von ganzem Herzen, daß er sich mit dem Rad aufs Maul legt und sich das Rückrat bricht. (Ich weiß, daß solche Gedanken nicht die feine Art sind, aber es hilft mir, damit fertig zu werden! )

Ich bin allerdings neben meiner Wut auch irgendwie ganz schön resigniert. Ich meine, natürlich muß jetzt ein neues Rad her, denn Radfahren ist mein Leben (mein Auto habe ich nur, damit meine Einfahrt nicht so leer aussieht  )
ABER: Erstens fehlt mir die Kohle für ein Neues. Und zweitens denke ich mir, was macht es für einen Sinn, sich ein neues wohlmöglich teures Rad zu kaufen, wenn es dann vielleicht sowieso wieder geklaut wird. Und die Chancen dafür sind ja anscheinend nicht schlecht. 
So wie es aussieht habe ich nun also die Wahl: 
Entweder ich kaufe mich ein altes billiges Schrottbike. Dann brauche ich mir zwar keine Sorgen zu machen, daß es wegkommt (weil es mir dann egal wäre), aber würde das Radfahren damit Spaß machen? Wohl eher nicht. 
Oder ich kaufe mir ein geiles Gerät, in das ich mich wieder neu verlieben kann, und muß dafür tagtäglich mit der Angst leben, daß es mir wieder abhanden kommt. 
Das ist doch *******. So oder so!

Hab mir nun überlegt, was man gegen Diebstahl machen kann. Habe schon seit längerem das Fahrradschloß Granit X Plus vom ABUS ins Auge gefaßt, weil ich gehört habe, daß es unknackbar sein soll. Da bekommt man sogar Rabatte bei Fahrradversicherungen. 
Vielleicht hat ja jemand Erfahrungen mit diesem Schloß gemacht, und möchte mir diese mitteilen...

Über eine Fahrrad-Zusatzversicherung denke ich nun auch nach. Gibt es da spezielle Versicherungen, oder läuft sowas immer nur über die Hausrat? Kann mir einer ne gute und günstige Versicherung empfehlen? 
Ich glaube, das Geld dafür wäre es mir wert, denn ICH WILL NICHT MEHR IN ANGST LEBEN!!!


----------



## dschugaschwili (18. März 2007)

hallo leute, für diejeneigen, die offenbar aus der heilen welt zugereist sind, ein paar detailinformationen über die angeprangerten zustände.
 wie es der technische fortschritt so mit sich bringt, ist paralell zur qualität der sicherungsmittel für liebe u. teure räder auch die effizienz von akkubetriebenen trennwerkzeugen gestiegen. dies wiederum paart sich mit einem abendlandsmoralverlust, der auch an mitweltlern mit eh gehobenem level an krimineller energie, nicht spurlos vorbeiging. egal wo, wann und unter welchen umständen- sicher ist sicher, gilt nicht, gibts nicht, gabs noch nie. merkt es euch endlich!!!
den wert einer sache erkennt man an der zuneigung die sie erfährt. die hausratversicherung neigt zu unterschiedlichem wiedergutmachungsverhalten wie man bereits aus den von ihnen doktrinierten bedingungen in erfahrung bringen kann. je nach anbieter u. vertragsmodell werden unter unter berücksichtigung der schadensfallumstände (zeitpunkt, ort, art der diebstahlsicherung  und, und, und, und, und....) zwischen 1-4% der  versicherungssumme gezahlt. da muss man sich eben ausrechnen was man für ein rad bis in den nächsten saloon nutzt ohne grossartige (seelische sind hier ausgenommen) schäden zu riskieren. prachtexemplare können auf diesem planeten leider gar nicht aus dem auge des halters entlassen werden. man sollte eine unterbringung in den eigenen vier wänden unbedingt in erwägung ziehen, um das eintreten einer schandtat weitestgehend zu vermeiden. verschwindet das geliebte vehikel denoch gewaltsam, so ist die versicherung zur auszahlung des wiederbeschaffungswertes verpflichtet. deshalb sollte der hinterbliebene rechnungen und zustandsdokumentationen wie fotos und edelteilbesitznachweise vorlegen können.
 wie bereits andeutenderweise eingeräumt lässt sich der unmittelbare, grosse schmerz nur schwer lindern, doch ein neues pferdchen zu suchen, zu finden u. zuzureiten lenkt auch den schwersttrauernden ab. 
schönen verregneten sonntag noch.


----------



## Yossarian (26. März 2007)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> prachtexemplare können auf diesem planeten leider gar nicht aus dem auge des halters entlassen werden.



Da stößt du auch überall auf Unverständnis.

Der Biergarten, der auf seinen (uneinsehbaren) Radständer verweist.
Die Bäckereifachschlampe, die meckert, wenn man sein blitzsauberes Rad in den versifften Supermarkteingang schiebt.
Ja sogar ein Radhändler hat mich schon rausgeschmissen.


----------



## Elwood_huang (27. März 2007)

wenn mein enduro nicht dableiben darf, dann gehen ich und mein enduro wieder nach hause...ÄTSCH. lass das baby nicht aus den augen , jemand der dran geht bekommt aufs mowl...udn zwar übelst. ich nehm das immer mit in laden oder auch in die bank.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zmz (29. März 2007)

Mir wurde in Köln am 28.03.07 mein Stadtrad geklaut.Zwei mal abgesslossen.Gelber mtb Rahmen mit roter Steuerrohr RH ca.54 cm(sieht ziemlich hässlich aus), starre Gabel blau von GT , Laufräder mavic 138 mit stx-rc Naben, LX STI ,Sattel von specialized milano, schwarze LX Kurbel, schwarze sks Schutzbleche (feste Montage), Pedale silbern mit doppelten Käfig in schwarz, schwarze v-Brake von Ike. Wenn jemand etwas davon sieht  bitte kurze Meldung an mich


----------



## Philanderer (1. April 2007)

Hallo Biker
Mir wurde heute mein blau-weißes scott Racing Expert 2001 aus einem Hinterhof in Braunschweig geklaut   !! Das ganze ist innerhalb von 2 std passiert. Nur kurz gefrühstückt und weg war es! Anzeige hab ich erstattet.
Das Bike ist zwar von 2001, hat aber diverse upgrades. Ony LRS mit Mavi717 Felgen, Formula Oro K18 Bremsen und SRAM X9 Schaltwerk!
Bild kommt morgen! 
Der übliche Spruch: Falls es wer sieht bitte PN!
Danke!!


----------



## mrsing (2. April 2007)

so, hey, mir wurde kein Rad geklaut bisher, aber ich würde gern meine Vorgehensweise schildern, wie ich das obwohl ich in Köln lebe und Abends oft mal in die City fahre, geschaft habe! Ich habe insgesamt 3 Fahrräder. Der Sinn hinter dieser platzraubenen "Technik" ist folgender: Jedem Rad sein eigener Zweck  

Drittrad (Altes Pegasus, klaut echt keiner, und auch wenn, isses mir egal) eignet sich hervorragend für den Einkauf, die Eisdiele und um Abends zur der Veranstaltung zu kommen.

Zweitrad ist ausschließlich für die helle Zeit am Tag und wird nur angeschlossen (Kombi Bügel- und Spiral- Schloss), wenn der Ort von mir als absolut sicher eingestuft wird! Am diesem Rad befinden sich auch nur Deore-Komponenten, da ist ein Diebstahl nicht so wahrscheinlich, der Fahrspaß aber vorhanden.

Das Erstrad hat zwar die beste Schlösser Kombi (auch Bügel-Kabel-Schloss Kombi), die aber aus sicherheitsrelevanten Aspekten so gut wie nie benutzt wird. Zu Deutsch: Das Rad wird NICHT aus den Augen gelassen, und wenn nur an sehr belebten Plätzen. Quasi das Sonntagsausflugsrad.


Hatte bisher eben noch nie einen Diebstahl, und konnte immer bis in die Morgenstunden ruhig feiern, ohne bei Rückkehr zu meinem Fahrrad ein flaues Magengefühl haben zu müssen.

Um an alte Bikes zu kommen, macht mal nen Abstecher zum lokalen Secondhand-fahrradladen, der hat immer ein paar günstige Fahrräder auf Lager.


----------



## mathi17.7.19 (2. April 2007)

Hallo
Ich bin auch gerade am sparen, auf ein neues bike! Aber wenn man sich denkt,wie lange man auf ein echt gutes bike( in meinem fall ein gary Fisher Fat Possum xt) spart und hart arbeiten muss, ist es ein echt ...... Gefühl, wenn man weiß das es leicht gestohlen wird. Bei den neuen schnell span Radaufhengungen, bringt es es nicht einmal nur den rahmen anzuhengen, man muss den rahmen und das rad(vorderes und hinteres) Festmachen! Ein sehr großer aufwand, wenn man nur kurz in ein geschäft geht! was ich aber noch mehr hasse, als Rad diebe, sind jugendliche,die nur zum spas fremde Räder zerlegen ( z.b. die sattelstütze oder die reifen entfernen) und das meist ohne grund!
lg mathi


----------



## xbishopx (5. April 2007)

am Samstag ,den 1.april 07, ein neues *CUBE **L*imi*T*e*D CC* im wert von 1200â¬ gekauft.
dann am Dienstag, den 4.april 07, damit zur arbeit gefahren und sicher angeschlossen. zack wurde es geklaut! am helligen tage!
nur war der tÃ¤ter so schlau und hat die dicke videokamera 10meter weiter Ã¼bersehen 
trotzdem ******* is!
sowas macht man einfach nicht!!!

geklaut wurde es ca. 13:30 bis 14:30 vor der kieferorthopÃ¤die beim uniklinikum leipzig.


----------



## dkc-live (10. April 2007)

so unsere bikes wurden gestern geklaut. aus dem keller!
in leipzig
wir glauben es war ein blonder typ etwa 1.90 groÃ.
also wenn ihr jemanden seht stopt ihn und bearbeitet ihn mit der bÃ¼gelsÃ¤ge oder was auch immer ihr grade dabei habt. oder Ã¼berfahrt ihn ^^ den schaden an eurem auto trage ich .
ich setze mal die belohnung von 50â¬ fÃ¼r jedes bike aus!


----------



## xbishopx (10. April 2007)

erstmal: geiles bike!
muss wohl gerade mache in leipzig sein,räder zu klauen...
ich fühle mit dir,meins is auch weg:'(

ich halte die augen offen


----------



## dkc-live (10. April 2007)

ist ja fast die selbe ecke...


----------



## xbishopx (10. April 2007)

das obere foto sieht aus wie karl-heine kanal???


----------



## dkc-live (11. April 2007)

wurde aber leipzig reudnitz fuchshainer straße geklaut!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mrsing (11. April 2007)

man liest hier ja häufig von Kellereinbrüchen, da fragt ihr euch nicht wieso die Diebe da eingebrochen sind? Ichmein, dass ist alles nur Theorie, aber ohne das Wissen, dass es in diesem Keller etwas wertvolles gibt, brech ich doch nicht da ein?!? Die Vermutung liegt doch nahe, dass der/die Dieb(e) schon VOR dem Diebstahl von den Bikes wussten, oder? Das heißt, die Täter könnten eure Nachbarn sein oder, wahrscheinlicher, Freunde von diesen, die zufällig, als sie unten im Keller waren(was weiß ich warum man runter gehen könnte  , einfach so, vielleicht Party-Keller oder Hobbyraum...), die Fahrräder gesehen und sogleich Pläne geschmiedet haben, ist doch möglich?!? Wieso sonst sollte jemand in einen Keller einbrechen und die Gefahr auf sich nehmen,  dass er erwischt wird, nur um eventuel Krempel abzusahnen? Also, vielleicht war es auch jemand der eure Adresse ausfindig gemacht hat und von euren Bikes wusste (hier aus dem Forum). Naja, denkt mal darüber nach!


----------



## Black Evil (11. April 2007)

Sagt mal, bei den vielen Rädern die hier geklaut werden, sind die wirklich alle mit Bügelschlössern oder so abgeschlossen ?? Werden euch wirklich allen die Schlösser geknackt ??
Da muß ja einer rumlaufen der es ganz speziell drauf angelegt hat und vor allem unglaublich gut ausgerüstet ist. So ein Abus Bügelschloss knackt man doch wirklich nur mit sonem elektrischen Bolzenschneider von der Baustelle.
Ich hab mein Rad im Carportschuppen stehn - dass sollte ich zukünftig auch wohl besser mit in die Wohnung nehmen was ?!
Auch schließe ich es ab und zu schonmal so 10-20 min vor dem Supermarkt ab, weil ich denke das es sich meißt ohnehin nur um Gelegenheitsdiebe handelt die keine großartige Ahnung von der Biketechnik haben.
Ein Trugschluss ?


----------



## dkc-live (11. April 2007)

meins war im keller nicht angeschlossen. die diebe sind keine verwandten von nachbar. ich habse sogar eine konkrete ahnung wer die diebe sind! da unsere hausbewohner so nett sind und nie die schutztür zum keller abschließen ist es für diebe ein leichtes!


----------



## Scapin (11. April 2007)

Gerade Kellerräume sind ideal für Diebe. Ruhig, kommt kaum einer rein und man kann sich fast wie im Warenhaus das aussuchen, was man braucht. Du ziehst einfach einen Blaumann an, gehst in die Keller - wo die Zugangstüren oft nicht verschlossen sind - und fängst an. Wenn dich einer fragt (falls dies überhaupt jemand macht) sagst du einfach, die Heizung, Lift was auch immer wird geprüft. Wer fragt denn da noch genauer nach. Und falls dies jemand macht haut der Dieb einfach ab und geht zum nächsten Keller.

Mir sind bereits drei Bikes aus dem keller geklaut worden (an einem Tag). War dann bei der Polizei, zufällig auch ein Biker, der hat mir dann etliche solcher Storys erzählt hat.

Seitdem hab ich ne vernünftige Versicherung (hatte ich vorher leider nicht  ) und nimm meine bikes mit auf den Balkon. Das Nicolai kommt mir nur noch in die wohnung. Also nach jedem biken putzen - ist halt so.
Scapin


----------



## mrsing (11. April 2007)

> nach jedem biken putzen


----------



## Black Evil (11. April 2007)

Ich putze mein Rad seit meine Rohloff höchstens 2 mal im Jahr. Auch deshalb, weil es meiner Meinung nach dann unattraktiver für Diebe ist.
Ich glaube, die größte Gefahr besteht wenn man sein Rad regelmäßig an ein und derselben stelle abstellt. Das kann sich ein potentieller Dieb schnell merken.
Bei uns an der FH steht immer ein unabgeschlossenes Birdy (oder wie diese Klappräder heißen) und ein Wanderer mit Rohloff was mit einem Bügelschloß durch die Speichen abgestellt wird. Beobachte das jetzt schon über 1 Jahr und die Dinger kommen anscheinend nicht weg. Letzteres Bike steht sogar am Hinterausgang den keine Sau einsehen kann.
Sehr fahrlässig würd ich sagen.


----------



## dkc-live (11. April 2007)

nö ... das rohloff bike meines vaters stand neben meinem... hätte ich meine sliks drauf gehabt. wäre es warscheinlich noch da... mountainbikes sind zur zeit in.


----------



## Cpace (12. April 2007)

Ich hatte mein Bergamont fÃ¼r ehemals 700â¬ mit Abus-BÃ¼gelschloss um Rhamen um Gartenzaun 5 Minuten abgestellt, war aber leider SperrmÃ¼ll...Die Kerle mÃ¼ssen fix gewesen sein...Was man da fÃ¼r FahrrÃ¤der auf den Lastern sieht und allesamt haben sie Litauische Kennzeichen, kÃ¶nnt kotzen manchmal.


----------



## Black Evil (12. April 2007)

Das meine ich ja ! Das müssen dann schon Leute sein, die so einen Akkuschneider dabei haben. Mit ´nem anderen Gerät bekommst du so ein Bügelschloss doch sonst nicht genackt ! Höchstens ´ne Flex !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cpace (12. April 2007)

Von Wegon Egon ^^ Hab sogar ein Foto von dem Dieb... 

Das ist natürlich kein Dieb, sondern Angle-Grinder-Man...


----------



## BlueCloud (12. April 2007)

zwischen frage...ich hatte mal etwas von ner GPS überwachung für´s fahrrad irgendwo gelesen,gibt es da etwas oder ist das projekt gestorben?


----------



## Ginger5 (13. April 2007)

Ich hab da auch noch eine nette Geschichte: Vor drei Jahren wurde mein damals schon 10-jähriges No-Name Bike gestohlen. Ich hatte es am Bahnhof ohne abzuschliessen abgestellt (jaja, ich weiss...) und am Abend wars natürlich weg. Ich habe unser ganzes Dorf abgesucht und bin dann brav jeden Tag an den Bahnhof gelaufen, da ich mein damals neues und teueres K2selbstverständlich nicht an den Bahnhof stellen wollte.

Die Wochen und Monate vergingen ohne eine Spur von meinem Bike. 1.5 Jahre später sagt mir mein Vater, er hätte einen Jungen mit meinem Bike durchs Dorf fahren sehen. Ich nahm das nicht sonderlich ernst, da das gleiche Bike bei uns oft verkauft wurde. Dann, einige Tage später kam ich abends nach Hause und mein Vater freudestrahlend zu mir: Er habe mein Bike wieder! Ich guckte blöd. Da fuhr das Jungchen offenbar nichtsahnend mit meinem Bike vor unserer Haustüre herum. Mein Vater, ein Mann der Tat stellt den Jungen zur Rede und kann anhand der Rahmennummer beweisen, dass es mein Bike ist. Laut seiner Mutter haben sie mein Rad an einem Dorfmarkt gekauft. Tja, datt is Pech 

Mein Rad verschwand dann noch zweimal (wurde mir zweimal tagsüber vor der Haustüre gestohlen, Rad steht keine 30 cm von meiner Wohnungstür weg) und es tauchte immer wieder nach kurzer Zeit auf. Bis auf das letzte mal, und obwohl es absolut schrottig ist (Gangschaltung abgefallen, rostig, etc.) hat der neue "Besitzer" offenbar seine Freude dran. Ich hoffe, er wird dafür in der Hölle schmoren...

Mein K2 wird nun mit dem Abus Bordo am Bhf abgeschlossen und mein Speci steht in unserem Keller der zu unserer Wohnung gehört.


----------



## amajewski (21. April 2007)

Gestern vormittag wurde mein Stevens X-7 Crossbike (Jahrgang 2005) aus dem verschlossenen Keller gestohlen. Keller wurde aufgebrochen und das Bike entwendet. Muss wohl irgendwer hier im Haus die Haustür aufgelassen haben. Draußen fand ich dann gestern nachmittag ein altes runtergekommenes Cube-MTB mit 24 Gang XT-Schaltung. Daneben lagen die Steckschutzbleche von meinem X-7. Da hat sich wohl jemand ein besseres Bike gesucht. 

Die Polizei kommt erst Montag, da ja gestern keiner mehr da war ---> Wochenende. Zum Glück hab ich ne Hausrat, wo das Bike zum Neuwert versichert ist. Ich habe den Diebstahl gleich mal zum Anlaß genommen mich ebenfalls biketechnisch zu verbessern. Mein soeben angezahltes/erworbenes neues Bike ist ein Stevens Cyclocross Prestige mit ner 2x10 Ultegra. Das Bike bekomme ich Mitte Mai, wenn das Geld von der Versicherung da ist.


----------



## mrsing (21. April 2007)

Die Geschichte ist jetzt schon ein paar Tage her, aber wert erzählt zu werden  

Vor einer Woche wurde das Bike der Mutter meiner Freundin gestohlen. Es war aber auch nur mit einem kleinen Abus Bügelschloss festgemacht worden.
Jedenfalls, spazierten meine Freundin und ich 2 Tage später nahe unserem Arbeitsplatz(5km entfernt vom Klauort) als wir das geklaute Fahrrad ihrer Mutter, an einem Gitter an einer Hauptstr angeschlossen, entdeckten  

Die Freude war groß, so haben wir gleich die Polizei verständigt, die kam auch nach langen 20min(nuur Fahrraddiebstahl, mehr nicht, werden die sich gedacht haben). Die polizisten haben sich dann nach der richtigkeit unserer meldung erkundigt. Nachdem wir die Rechnung mit Rahmennummer herbeikutschiert hatten, holten die Polizisten die Feuerwehr, die das Schloss (ein ganz altes Trelock Panzerkabelschloss) mit einem hydraulischen Bolzenschneider auftrennten! Was für ein Spektakel    

Tja, schön doof für den Dieb, wenn er dass Fahrrad direkt an einer Hauptstr abstellt, und einfach nur dumm ist (er hatte meine alte Pegasusklingel, die ich an das Fahrrad montiert hatte, nicht abmontiert), wenn er eindeutig erkennbare details am Bike lässt.


----------



## Cpace (25. April 2007)

Ich hätte auf den Dieb gewartet und ihn mit nem Bügelschloss um den Hals am Geländer festgemacht! ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mrsing (25. April 2007)

da ham auch soon paar asis aus den fenstern im gebäude gelukt, aber nur ganz kurz, was die wohl gedacht haben, also gegrinst haben die nicht


----------



## Elwood_huang (26. April 2007)

ja stell dir mal vor du fährst mit nem rad durch die gegend was die einer angedreht hat und du wirst beschuldigt es geklaut zu haben, 
passierte der tochter einer bekannten, ihr wurde ein fahrrad geliehen mit dem sie nur eben was holen sollte, polizeistreife getroffen, rahmennummer überprüft --> sozialstunden 



Anfang des Jahres habe ich 2 räder gefunden. Die polzei wollte nicht ausrücken, derzeit ist das Fundbüro Recklinghausen zuständig.
dort  haben wir die Räder mit beschreibung und ramen nummern (schlecht zu lesen  da evtl gefeilt und überlackiert) angegebn, von denen haben wir jetz ein brief das nach den rädern nicht gefandet wird udn sie niemand als vermisst gemeldet hat.

--> sehr strange 

ich vermute das die dinger irgendwo geklaut und immer unter der hand weiterverscherbelt wurden,passt zumindest zu den abnutzungen und der schlechten wartung.

wer im raum Recklinghausen 456** sein bike (beide Hardtail) vermisst PM an mich oder ans fundbüro,
details gibts nicht , sonst kann da ja jeder kommen

mfg 

Elwood


----------



## FR_SvenSon (28. April 2007)

@black evil

was du sagst ist quatsch bügelschlösser sind einfach zu killen..
alles leise und ohne flex mann nehme einen ganz einfachen wagenheber der um dien 2 tonnen pressdruck aushält und bumm schloss ist auf...belibter trick aus hh

weil mein damaliges muddy fox lx 4500 wurde so geknackt


----------



## Black Evil (28. April 2007)

Das Abus Bordo müßte dann ja eigendlich am besten sein.


----------



## minni_futzi (28. April 2007)

Black Evil schrieb:


> Das Abus Bordo müßte dann ja eigendlich am besten sein.



jupp


----------



## dkc-live (29. April 2007)

hab das bordo. is ein top schloss. aber wenn es nur neben dem fahrrad liegt taugt es nix.


----------



## Black Evil (29. April 2007)

Da kannst du weder mit Säge, Bolzenschneider noch mit Wagenheber was anfangen. Allerdings könnten diese hydraulischen Schneider, ausreichende Einspannweite vorausgesetzt, evtl. was ausrichten...


----------



## dkc-live (29. April 2007)

jo so sehe ich das auch. aber ein hydraulischer schneider ist recht teuer ^^.
das haben unsere ghetto kids ganz sicher nicht.^^


----------



## JOHN-DOE (1. Mai 2007)

Sie ist zwar kein Fahrrad aber auch ein Bike:

Meine KTM LC4 die in der Nacht 30.04. - 01.05. vor meiner Haustür unter meinem Schlafzimmerfenster geklaut wurde, ich könnt vor Freude so los kotzen 

Ort Mülheim Mitte, wenn jemand zuzuzuzufällig etwas weiß, wäre ich sehr dankbar 

So hat sie in etwa ausgesehen nur den Fender (Schutzblech) vorne müsst ihr euch wegdenken, das war abgebrochen.


----------



## Sharleena (2. Mai 2007)

Ich habe für mein Stevens C7 auch das Abus Bordo, aber ich schleppe es jedes Mal hoch in den 4 Stock unterm Dach, weil ich es nie im Keller lassen würde. Es ist versichert, aber was habe ich davon, wenn es weg ist. Ich will ja gar kein anderes Bike haben, zumindest im Moment nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Uncle Ben (3. Mai 2007)

Tja traurigerweise muss ich mich auch einreihen....

Tatort Ratinger Str. Düsseldorf gegenüber vom Einhorn zw. 21:30 und 22:00, registriert ja, versichert nein, Wert mittlerweile gut 1800 Euro 
(Nokons,Avid-SD7, die Minute-Gabel, ein extremst seltener WTB-Steuersatz, Ritchey-Lenker,Selcof-Stütze,eine 1,5 Monate alte XTR07 !!!)

So ungefähr sieht es aus, nur daß mittlerweile XTR07er Schaltwerk und Schalthebel verbaut sind    War mit nem Abus-Panzerkabel in Sichtweite abgeschlossen !







Bringt ne registrierung bei der Polizei überhaupt was ? Ich fürchte nein, das Baby wird jetzt irgendwo im Osten sein ... mögen sie zur Hölle fahren !!!


----------



## gmozi (3. Mai 2007)

Die Diebe, die dreckigen Diebe, gollum gollum .....

Stadtrad auf wiedersehen  Schön ware die 1Woche ( nach dem es fertig war ) mit Dir


----------



## dkc-live (3. Mai 2007)

lol wer zum teufel klaut sowas!


----------



## gmozi (3. Mai 2007)

dkc-live schrieb:


> lol wer zum teufel klaut sowas!



Vielleicht jemand der nen einfaches gutes Fahrrad haben wollte?
Es fuhr, es hat gebremst und es war bequem. Was will man für in die Stadt mehr?


----------



## dkc-live (3. Mai 2007)

aber es hat 0 verkaufswert ...
wenn dann klau ich mir was gutes. verkaufe es und kauf mir ne stadtschlampe (die nicht polizeibekannt ist)


----------



## Uncle Ben (3. Mai 2007)

Jetzt hack mal nicht drauf herum ja ?!

Wir alle fühlen uns grad reichlich beschissen ob dieser Dreistigkeiten die uns widerfahren sind.

Das heisst aber nicht sowas runterzuputzen, bloss weils "0 Verkaufswert" hat...


Mann echt jetzt, das ist was custom-mässiges genau wie meins (und ich hab da 4 Jahre investiert !!!) da ist der ideele Wert grösser als der Materielle ! 
Seit 2 Monaten war meins so wie ich´s haben wollte und nu ist es weg, das nächste Schloss wird ein 2kg Panzer bei mir soviel steht fest. 

Abus gehört verklagt für die Frechheit, die die Sicherheitsstufe 7 nennen...


----------



## Hot Carrot (6. Mai 2007)

Uncle Ben schrieb:


> Jetzt hack mal nicht drauf herum ja ?!
> 
> Wir alle fühlen uns grad reichlich beschissen ob dieser Dreistigkeiten die uns widerfahren sind.
> 
> ...



Manche Leute können nichts anderes.  

Und Herzliches Beileid euch beiden.

Egal wie teuer das Rad war.

Man sollte es so sehen das Geld dafür wieder zu verdienen ist noch viel schwerer.

Und der Ideelle Wert spielt da natürlich eine Rolle.


----------



## Hot Carrot (6. Mai 2007)

dkc-live schrieb:


> lol wer zum teufel klaut sowas!



Ich würde jetzt behaupten wollen, das sind Leute die neidisch sind oder das es Profis sind.


----------



## Hot Carrot (6. Mai 2007)

dkc-live schrieb:


> aber es hat 0 verkaufswert ...
> wenn dann klau ich mir was gutes. verkaufe es und kauf mir ne stadtschlampe (die nicht polizeibekannt ist)



Was hat bitte der Widerverkaufswert mit den Diebstahl zu tun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Wie es schon mal erwähnt wurde zählt auch der Ideelle Wert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Black Evil (6. Mai 2007)

@Uncle Ben : Handelt es sich bei dem geknackten Schloss um das was auf dem Foto zu sehen ist ? Wie ist das denn wohl geknackt worden ?? Mit ´ner Flex ?
Unglaublich !


----------



## dkc-live (6. Mai 2007)

das schloss hÃ¤lt 5 sekunden flex stand bekommste sogar mit ner akkuflex durch...
ich hab mein abusschloss mal zerflext. sicherheitstufe 8 und bÃ¼gelschloss. hat 3 minuten und ein 50 â¬ diamant gekostet.
ergo akkuflex und mÃ¶glich. und kosten 50â¬.
wenn die schlau sind verkaufen die die teuren bikes ins ausland!


----------



## TigersClaw (6. Mai 2007)

Wurde mir vor 3 Jahren geklaut. Nicht sonderlich hochwertig, aber ich habe das Bike geliebt. Wenn jemand das Gleiche zum Verkauf anzubieten hat, her damit.


----------



## Uncle Ben (7. Mai 2007)

@Hot Carrot, die haben dafür wahrscheinlich nicht mal nen besonders grossen Bolzenschneider gebraucht, soviel steht fest, ist dasselbe Schloss wie auf dem Foto. Stufe 7, die werden da wahrscheinlich keine 2 Min für gebraucht haben. Die Hülsen waren stark gequetscht, das Innenseil sauber durch...

Und das Bike war sowohl ideell als auch finanziell ein mittlerer Ruin für mich, Das einzige Orginalteil war neben dem Sattelspanner, Rahmen und das Innenlager. Alles andere nach und nach durch hochwertiges Zeug ersetzt...

Ihr wollt garnicht wissen was die Kurbel allein Wert gewesen ist (obwohl die Basis "nur" ne alte LX war), von der 07er XTR red ich garnicht erst.

Gestern hatte ich ne kurze Schrecksekunde, als ich in der Stadt ein Bike mit roten Griffen an nem schwarzen Lenker gesehen habe, war aber leider doch nicht meins...

Wheeler scheint anscheinend auch hoch im Kurs zu stehen bei diesem Pack, schade um deinen Verlust Tiger 

Mein nächstes Bike wird übrigens ein Kona Roast werden, den Rahmen hab ich schon, jetzt geht´s wieder los mit Teilesuche  ....


----------



## grey hound (8. Mai 2007)

Von meinem Stevens 8.5.2 race wurden am *22. April 2007 *zwischen 0100 und 1300 Uhr in *Greifswald* alle Bauteile abmontiert. Darunter waren:

Cult Lenker
Cult Vorbau
Cult Sattelstütze
Rock Shox Judy SL (blau) Mod. 1999
XT-Schalt und Bremshebelkombi ST-M750
XTR Schaltwerk
XT-Bremse ST-BR750
XT-Kurbelgarnitur und XT Innenlager
Mavic X221 Felgen mit Schwalbe Reifen, XT Laufradsätzen (hinten 9 fach)
usw.

An dem Schloss haben sich die dunklen Gestalten vergeblich versucht, allerdings musste ich es danach selbst knacken lassen. Wir brauchten dafür die Feuerwehr und eine 6t Spreizschere.

Gruss
grey


----------



## Black Evil (8. Mai 2007)

Wie sieht eigendlich eurer Meinung nach die heutzutage technisch beste Möglichkeit aus sein Rad ausreichend zu sichern bzw. so, das der potentielle Dieb besonders lange damit aufgehalten wird euer Bike zu klauen ?

Ist eigendlich schon mal einem so ein Abus Bordo geknackt worden ? (Was ich für das momentan beste Schloss halte)

Fehlt dann ja nur noch, dass man direkt auf seinem Rad sitzend überfallen wird um einem dieses zu entwenden. (Raubüberfall)

Cool wäre auch so ein Schloss, welches bei dem Versuch es zu knacken neonrote Farbe oder Tränengas versprüht ! (hab ich aber glaube ich schonmal vorgeschlagen)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (8. Mai 2007)

Mein Rad war mit einem Kryptonite New York Lock angeschlossen, diese 5 kg Motorradkette, an einem Metall-Abflussrohr, hat nix geholfen.


----------



## grey hound (8. Mai 2007)

Nimm einen guten alten Eisenrahmen für dein Rad und schliess den (Versteckt) an 360V Drehstrom an. Der Dieb vergreift sich kein zweites Mal an dem Radel 

Oder man folgt dem Rat eines Feuerwehrmannes, der bei der Aktion dabei war: "Alles verschweissen. Nur mit dem Fahren wirds dann problematisch."


----------



## fuertherbse (9. Mai 2007)

> Fehlt dann ja nur noch, dass man direkt auf seinem Rad sitzend überfallen wird um einem dieses zu entwenden. (Raubüberfall)



Es gab da so `ne Serie in Nürnberg.
Hamse dann erwischt und verknackt.
Sind aber schon lange wieder raus. Seitdem klauen sie lieber mit akkuflex.

Was mich auch bestürzt, ist die komplette Ahnungslosigeit der Polizei und der ermittelnden Behören. 

Nach meinem letzten Diebstahl (Ja den Klug********r hats auch schon erwischt) aus der Wohnung, bin ich von Pom Pontius zu HK Pilatus gerannt und habe nachgefragt wo die Kids ihre gestohlenen Bikes entsorgen. stille..................................... 

Ich hab`kürzlich bei Ebay einen gesehen der `nen Karton Lenker mit Anbauteilen versteigern will. Da mach ich mich nochmal auf die Suche, kauf` das Zeug und poste die Bilder hier rein.

Hoffentlich verknacken die mich nicht als Hehler.


----------



## kroiterfee (12. Mai 2007)

also wenn ich das lese dann heisst das für mich: wo ich bin ist auch mein bike. obs in der wohnung steht oder neben mit im kaufhaus is mir egal. wer das haben will der muss über meine leiche!

kampf bis zum letzten blutstropfen!


----------



## MuRdox (12. Mai 2007)

Falls jemand zufälliger Weise dieses Fahhrad auf der Strasse sehen sollte, oder zum kauf angeboten bekommt, gibt mir doch bitte bescheid. Als ich gestern nach 2 Wochen wieder zu Hause ankam, fand ich meinen keller aufgebrochen vor und mein Fahrrad entwendet. Interresannter Weise, war sonst nichts weg. Diverse Computer und TV-Geräte wurden stehen gelassen. Auch wenn es unwahrscheinlich ist, ich bin für jeden Tip dankbar.

greetz, Tim


Unterschiede zum Foto, wichtige Merkmale:

Kettenstrebe hat auffällige Lackschäden, da mir das Schaltwerk mal abgerissen ist.

Schaltwerk: X-0 langer käfig
Kettenführung: Truvativ Boxguide
Kurbel: Truvativ Hussefelt
Hinterradbremse: Hayes Sole
Sattel: Felt


----------



## gmozi (16. Mai 2007)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> also wenn ich das lese dann heisst das für mich: wo ich bin ist auch mein bike. obs in der wohnung steht oder neben mit im kaufhaus is mir egal. wer das haben will der muss über meine leiche!
> 
> kampf bis zum letzten blutstropfen!



So ähnlich halte ich es mittlerweile auch schon was länger. Normal hatte ich meine Räder immer im Keller stehen, wo ein potenzieller Dieb dann durch 3 (ab)geschlossene Türen durch kommen müsste. Seit dem mein Stadtrad weg ist, hab ich mein Agent! Smith im Arbeitszimmer an der Wand hängen, und das neue Stadtrad kommt direkt drunter.


----------



## scrabsen (16. Mai 2007)

Meiner Schwester haben sie vor x Jahren mal ihr Rocky Mountain Hammer geklaut, das hat sie bei der Polizei registrieren lassen. Die haben ihr da sone Nummer in den Rahmen gestanzt oderso..
Vor ein paar Monaten hat sich die Polizei dann gemeldet. Der oder die Diebin hat Logos etc. mit Tape abgeklebt, es total verrosten lassen, ne Halterung für diese Kinderwagen angebaut, die Hörner so hoch gedreht das man sie als zweiten Lenker benutzen konnte, die vorderBremse war weg, Lampen+Dynamo dran gepackt und die Schaltung komplett zerstört... vergewaltigung eines Klassikers... 
Die Polizei hat es am Bahnhof gefunden soweit ich weiss.
Also registrieren bei der Polizei bringt auf jeden Fall etwas 

Könnte man nicht eine Art GPS Sender in den Rahmen irgendwo einbauen den man dann wie nen Handy verfolgen kann? Oder sone mega Alarmanlage die einen höllen Lärm macht wenn sich der Winkel des Rades verändert oder ne sms aufs handy schickt . Müsste natürlich alles irgendwie im Rahmen oderso verbaut sein damit der Dieb es nicht einfach abreissen kann.


----------



## TigersClaw (16. Mai 2007)

gmozi schrieb:


> ...Seit dem mein Stadtrad weg ist, hab ich mein Agent! Smith im Arbeitszimmer an der Wand hängen, und das neue Stadtrad kommt direkt drunter....



Meine beiden Räder stehen auch im Arbeitszimmer, erst recht seit ich weiss das hier im Keller öfters eingebrochen wird. Ist zwar etwas mühsam jedes mal 4 Stockwerke zu schleppen, aber sicher ist sicher. Ausserdem haben meine Kunden was zu guggen


----------



## fuertherbse (16. Mai 2007)

> Könnte man nicht eine Art GPS Sender in den Rahmen irgendwo einbauen den man dann wie nen Handy verfolgen kann? Oder sone mega Alarmanlage



Da gab es schon mal einen f´Fred  

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=263069&highlight=MR.+sicherheit
viel spass


----------



## Black Evil (16. Mai 2007)

scrabsen schrieb:


> Könnte man nicht eine Art GPS Sender in den Rahmen irgendwo einbauen den man dann wie nen Handy verfolgen kann? Oder sone mega Alarmanlage die einen höllen Lärm macht wenn sich der Winkel des Rades verändert oder ne sms aufs handy schickt . Müsste natürlich alles irgendwie im Rahmen oderso verbaut sein damit der Dieb es nicht einfach abreissen kann.



Technisch kein Problem - hat aber noch keiner entwickelt und dürfte auch schweineteuer sein. Aber sobald die Möre in einem Keller oder Garage steht hat GPS wiederum keine Chance.
Gut - wer sein bestes Bike am Bahnhof abstellt hat selber schuld ! Mich sorgt viel mehr, das einem heutzutage schon der Keller/Schuppen aufgebrochen wird. Mein schönes Custombike steht auch im Carportschuppen und ich habe echt Angst das da jemand beigeht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mrsing (16. Mai 2007)

ja, es gibt hier doch ne menge findige elektroniker die ihr fahrrad mit der besten technik ausrüsten, gibts da nicht eine arbeitsgruppe "anti-diebstahl" p ) oder so, die aus ganz billigen bauteilen eine vernünftige alarmanlage bauen können (mit nachbau-plan selbstverständlich )


----------



## jawe2007 (17. Mai 2007)

Ich richte mich hiermit an alle münchner biker,
bitte helft mir mein geliebtes KONA
zurück zu holen...!!! es wurde mir am 16.05.07 direkt vorm geschäft
(fahrradhaus Schütz Blegradstr. 66) gestohlen.!!!
Es handelt sich um ein Dirtbike der marke KONA - Hoss de Lux Hardtail Schokobraun mit Neon orangener Psylo von RS Hinten Deore Disc Vorne
Deore V
Hinterrad felge mavik x 315 und magura fr nabe - vorne als besonderheit bontrager radial laufrad alle beide mit schwalbe hurricane reifen... ein schwarzer x-tasy lenker mit lock on griffen ... tachobef. an der federgabel ist mit 2 dicken gummis unterlegt ... BITTE HELFTS MIR DER FINDER BEKOMMT 300 euro bar auf die hand!!!
wer mich kennt kenn das bike und weiß das es den rahmen 1 x in münchen gibt!
verdammt ich bin selber zweiradmechaniker und brauche das teil - nicht nur zum in die arbeit kommen.!!!!

Anzeige wurde erstattet...

p.s falls du W...... das hier liest geb ich dir genau 3 tage das bike zurück zu stellen sonst hoffe ich das dich jeder vor mir findet!

Ansonsten danke an alle die mir helfen wollen!!!
Jan
0160 - 96528516


----------



## Black Evil (18. Mai 2007)

Hi Leute !

Ich bin was Versicherungen usw. angeht sehr unwissend und würde deshalb mal gern was fragen:
Wenn mir mein Rad aus dem Keller,Carport;Schuppen geklaut wird, ist das dann in der Hausratversicherung abgedeckt ? Meine Mutter hat mal erzählt, das Fahrräder bei mir mit 800 versichert sind. Da 800 natürlich ein Witz sind, überlege ich mir mein Fahrrad extra zu versicher. Wie geht das ?? 
Und vor allem,wie belege ich denn mal am besten den Wert meines Rades ? Muß ich dazu alle Rechnungen zusammensuchen ? Ich habe ja alles selbst aufgebaut.


----------



## TigersClaw (18. Mai 2007)

Hi Black Evil, ich kann nur von der Allianz sprechen, dort sind Fahrräder, wenn sie ausm Keller oder aus der Wohnung stohlen werden, immer mit vollem Wert versichert. Sollte bei anderen Versicherungen aber ähnlich sein. Wenn Dir das Rader ausserhalb von Keller/Wohnung stohlen wird, musst Du es meisstens ab einem bestimmten Wert extra versichern lassen.


----------



## Black Evil (18. Mai 2007)

Aha ! Das ist aber eine normale Hausratversicherung,oder ?
Werd gleich mal bei meiner Mutter nachfragen (die macht in unserer Familie sowas), oder mich am besten selbst drum kümmern. 
Ich kann schon garnicht mehr richtig schlafen,weil ich Angst habe die brechen mir den Carport auf.


----------



## fuertherbse (18. Mai 2007)

Bei Hausrat ist das Rad meist nur vers. wenn es im Keller oder der Wohnung steht.
`ne Fahrradversicherung kannst du beimHändler abschließen.

Der hilft dir  bestimmt auch wenn es nicht von ihm stammt, den Wert der Vers. plausibel zu machen


----------



## teufel781 (19. Mai 2007)

Moin,moin.
Bikes sind in Hausratvers. nur bei ganz alten Verträgen, also die schon etliche Jahre bestehen, automatisch mitvers. 
Bei den großen Versicherungen kann man sein Bike gegen Aufpreis mit in die Hausrat nehmen, allerdings meist nur bis zu einem bestimmten Wert und der ist meist lächerlich.
Wird das Rad gestohlen, ist es nur vers., wenn es aus dem Haus, Garage etc geklaut wird. Viele Vers. weigern sich Bikes in der Hausrat mitaufzunehmen, weil  Bikes bewegliche Güter/ Fortbewegungsmittel sind.
Eine Extra Vers. für Bikes bietet fast jede Vers. an. Die sind aber aufgrund der Häufigkeit von Fahrraddiebstählen extrem teuer. Mein Kumpel von der Itzehoer hat mir meinen Ver.-Beitrag mal ausgerechnet. Von den Beiträgen könnte ich mir alle 5-6 Jahre ein neues Rad kaufen. Zudem zahlt die Vers. im Schadensfall nur den Zeitwert.


----------



## Scapin (21. Mai 2007)

Kann ich so nicht ganz bestätigen. Meine bikes sind mit 3300,00 Versicherungssumme (immer Neuwert - selbst bei 10 Jahre altem bike) in meiner Hausrat versichert. Zahle hierfür knapp 90,00 im Jahr. Ist auch kein alter Vertrag, nur eine Zusatzvereinbarung in der Hausrat.
Die Bedingungen muss man schon beachten. Nach 22.00 Uhr bis 08.00 Uhr ist keine Versicherung ausserhalb abgeschlossener Räume drin. Im Sammelraum für Fahräder im Hausflur aber schon. Steht halt mein Stadtrad. Ist aber auch mehr wert als 5 x 90,00. Daher lohnt sich die Versicherung für mich schon.
Scapin


----------



## fuertherbse (21. Mai 2007)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ALF615 (22. Mai 2007)

Hi Ihr Biker aus München und Umgebung.
Ich bitte Euch um Eure Mithilfe !


Gestern Abend (21.05) ist meiner Freundin das Rad geklaut worden.


FATMODUL SX03 LTD in silber mit weiß-orangen Decals

RH 15 Zoll (wegen der kleinen Rahmenhöhe fällt das Oberrohr recht steil ab)

Rock Shox Reeba Race mit Poplock

Avid Juicy 3 Scheibenbremsen

LX-XT Komponentenmix

Sattel Sell Lady Gel Flow schwarz

LRS: XT-Disc mit Mach 2.3 Felgen

Rahmennummer: A6M08284

Gabelnummer: 06T70012162

2 Spacer sind uber dem Vorbau montiert und 2 Spacer drunter


Ort: Neben dem Maxemanuel-Biergarten in der Nordenstraße

Uhrzeit: 19.45 - 22.15 Uhr

Wir hatten unsere beiden Räder mit zwei Schlössern aneindergesperrt und als wir wiederkamen waren sie verschwunden.

Ich dachte, dass sie vielleicht der Hausmeister entfernt hat.

Also: Erstmal den Hausmeister rausgeklingelt.

Im Treppenhaus fand ich dann mein Rad, aber das von meiner Freundin blieb verschwunden. 
Seltsamerweise waren die Fahrradschlösser auch weg.

Als ich den Hausmeister fragte, warum man einfach so ins Haus kommt, meinte er, dass die Tür durch einen Holzkeil offen gehalten wurde.

Danach sind wir halt zur Polizei und haben Anzeige erstattet.

Bitte haltet die Augen auf und helft uns das Rad wiederzufinden !!!

Sie hats sich erst vor 6 Wochen gekauft und ist jetzt fix und fertig.

Wer das Rad findet bekommt 300  (kein Witz)


Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## TigersClaw (22. Mai 2007)

Schade ums Rad, aber wenns im Hausflur stand, isses wenigstens versichert.


----------



## ALF615 (22. Mai 2007)

Danke für die Anteilnahme.

Sorry , habs falsch formuliert.

Wir haben die Räder draußen an die Hausmauer gelehnt.

Der Dieb hat die Bikes in den Hausflur getragen und dort die Schlösser geknackt.


----------



## Marco2k3 (22. Mai 2007)

Diesmal bitte ich um eure Mithilfe :

Mein Ghost ASX 5100 wurde heute in Hainburg den  22.Mai 2007 in Klein Krotzenburg an der Schule geklaut.

Es hat die normale Lackierung ! Eine Rock Shox Tora und sonst XT Komponenten. Das auffallende an diesem Rad ist das es ein Lackabplatzer am Rechten Unterrohrseite hatte.

Wenn ihr Informationen habt : 
0178/1482805

gruß
Marco


----------



## Uncle Ben (22. Mai 2007)

ALF615 schrieb:


> Danke für die Anteilnahme.
> 
> Sorry , habs falsch formuliert.
> 
> ...



Sag mal wie dreist ist denn sowas ??? 

@Marco, bei allem Verständnis für deinen Verlust, aber mit´m 1200 Euro Bike parkt man nicht unbedingt vor seiner Schule oder ?!

Anscheinend lockt das gute Wetter die ganzen Ratten aus den Löchern...

Ich finde langsam sollte man mal sowas wie eine deutschlandweite Taskforce gründen, die normale Polizei ist ja offenkundig überfordert... Bei mir ists jetzt 3 Wochen her und ich hab noch nix gehört, weder positiv noch negativ

Mein "neues" Baby werd ich mit ner 2KG Panzerkette von Abus oder lieber Kryptonite versorgen... und zusätzlich besorg ich mir ne Handschelle wenn ichs denn mal in der Bahn mit mir führe, wird zwar auffallen, aber das ist mir lieber als alles andere... 

PS: Bilder vom Neuen gibts in 1 bis 2 Wochen, für die die es interessiert...

Ich fühle mit euch, die Welt ist grundsätzlich schlecht  und sollte so behandelt werden


----------



## Sharleena (23. Mai 2007)

Also ich fühle mich immer wieder bestätigt. Obwohl ich im vierten OG Dachgeschoss ohne Aufzug wohne, trage ich mein Bike jedesmal in die Wohnung. Natürlich könnte man jetzt auch bei  mir in der Wohnung einbrechen, aber da gehe ich mal nicht von aus. Wenn ich mit dem Bike unterwegs bin, schliesse ich es immer an einem festen Gegenstand, Geländer etc. an,  mit drei Schlössern, aber meistens lasse ich es eh nicht aus den Augen. Es hat zwar "nur" 900 Euro gekostet bzw. mit den anderen Komponenten ungefähr 1000 Euro, aber ich hätte trotzdem keinen Bock drauf, wenn es wegkäme. Ich habe es auch mit Neuwert in die Hausratsversicherung mit aufnehmen lassen.
Ihr habt also alle mein Mitgefühl, aber mal ehrlich, mit einem 1500 - 2000 Euro teurem Bike würde ich nicht in der Stadt rumfahren und ich würde es nicht draussen einfach nur ab- oder aneinanderschliessen, das auf keinen Fall. 
Ich drücke Euch die Daumen, daß Ihr Eure Bikes wiederbekommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Whiteeagle (23. Mai 2007)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Hi Black Evil, ich kann nur von der Allianz sprechen, dort sind FahrrÃ¤der, wenn sie ausm Keller oder aus der Wohnung stohlen werden, immer mit vollem Wert versichert. Sollte bei anderen Versicherungen aber Ã¤hnlich sein. Wenn Dir das Rader ausserhalb von Keller/Wohnung stohlen wird, musst Du es meisstens ab einem bestimmten Wert extra versichern lassen.


 
Habe seit 2jahren einen Hausratvertrag bei der Allianz, im Optimal Tarif, zahle 6â¬ im Monat und mein Fahrrad ist, egal welchen Wert es hat, voll Versichert. Sicher, zwischen 22Uhr und 6Uhr morgens glaube ich muss das Rad im Keller oder so stehen, und am Tage ist es Ã¼berall Versichert. Hatte das heute erst noch mit meinem Vertretter besprochen da wir drauf zu sprechen kamen...


----------



## grey hound (23. Mai 2007)

Problematisch wird es nur, wenn Du dein Rad anschliesst, jemand sich am Schloss vergreift, Du es selbst nicht mehr losschliessen kannst und es somit notgedrungen draussen "übernachten" muss.

So ist es mir ergangen und ich stehe noch in Verhandlungen mit der Versicherung, die sich natürlich auf die "Nachtklausel" berufen möchten.

Als Anmerkung: Bei mir wurden sämtliche Teile demontiert. Das Schloss liess sich nur mit einer 6 Tonnen Spreizschere der Feuerwehr knacken.

grey


----------



## Black Evil (23. Mai 2007)

grey hound schrieb:


> .... Das Schloss liess sich nur mit einer 6 Tonnen Spreizschere der Feuerwehr knacken.....



Na das is doch mal ´ne Ansage ! Um was für ein Schloß handelte es sich denn ? Hat tatsächlich die Feuerwehr dein Schloß geknackt ??


----------



## gmozi (25. Mai 2007)

^^ DAS Schloss will ich auch haben.... und um eine Versicherung werd ich mich wohl auch mal kümmern. Ein Rad geklaut reicht ja schon zum ärgern ...


----------



## papa17569 (27. Mai 2007)

hat sich erledigt


----------



## petrus (7. Juni 2007)

Bei mir wurde gestern in der Wohnung eingebrochen. Biketechnisch wurde mir mein brandneues Enduro SL Pro und mein "altes" Votec Tox gestohlen. 
Werden zwar sicherlich nicht mehr im Westen auftauchen, aber hier eine Kurzbeschreibung:
Enduro SL (schwarz, da frameset), komplette XTR, Juicy 7 203/185mm, Größe M., Decals von Felgen entfernt
Votec Tox, anthrazit, 48er, XT mit Discs, CrossMax-Enduro, Votec GS4/GS5-Kombination

Achja, bin in Wien daheim... vielleicht sieht's ja wer. Vom Speci sollte es zwei Stück in Österreich geben.

Danke. Bin am Boden zerstört.


----------



## traveller23 (7. Juni 2007)

petrus schrieb:


> Bei mir wurde gestern in der Wohnung eingebrochen. Biketechnisch wurde mir mein brandneues Enduro SL Pro und mein "altes" Votec Tox gestohlen.
> Werden zwar sicherlich nicht mehr im Westen auftauchen, aber hier eine Kurzbeschreibung:
> Enduro SL (schwarz, da frameset), komplette XTR, Juicy 7 203/185mm, Größe M., Decals von Felgen entfernt
> Votec Tox, anthrazit, 48er, XT mit Discs, CrossMax-Enduro, Votec GS4/GS5-Kombination
> ...



Wünsch dir das sie wieder auftauchen. Aber wenigstens wars in der Wohnung und die Radln somit versichert, oder?


----------



## trick_forever (7. Juni 2007)

hoffentlich taucht dein bike wieder auf


----------



## petrus (7. Juni 2007)

traveller23 schrieb:


> Wünsch dir das sie wieder auftauchen. Aber wenigstens wars in der Wohnung und die Radln somit versichert, oder?



Ja, sind versichert. Trotzdem ist's herb, dass sowas am hellichten Tag möglich ist. Obendrein müssen die ziemlich gearbeitet haben, bis die Eingangstür nachgegeben hat. Bin froh, dass ich von fast allem Rechnungen, Verpackungen etc. habe.

Aber danke auf jeden Fall. Am schlimmsten von allem ist das auf den Kopf gestellte Schlafzimmer. Tolles Gefühl.


----------



## Munibiker (9. Juni 2007)

Hallo Leute!!!
In Salzburg/Österreich da ist erst abgegangen!!
Da haben doch 19Personen und das sind noch nicht alle, professionellen Fahrradklau begangen und zwar für das ehemahlige Jugoslawien.
In einem Monat 1500 Bikes Ihr lest richtig 1500 wurden zur anzeige gebracht!!
Und meine sind auch schon da unten aber die sind so dreist das die am Späten nachmittag von der Tiefgarage aus in die Keller gegangen sind und gezielt nur hochwertige Räder gestohlen haben und diese dann in eine gemietete Garage in der Stadt zerlegt und in den  Reisetaschen und Koffern verstaut im Reisebus die Gstarbeiterrute gewählt haben und dann eine übergabe gemacht haben,nach der Grenze.
Und ich weiß nicht wie ich mir mein neues MTB besser schützen kann???
Den Schaden den die Verbrecher gemacht haben geht in die Tausende von Euros.Salzburg ist oder war echt ein heißes Pflaster!!!
mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Black Evil (9. Juni 2007)

petrus schrieb:


> Aber danke auf jeden Fall. Am schlimmsten von allem ist das auf den Kopf gestellte Schlafzimmer. Tolles Gefühl.



Das glaube ich ! Vor allem würd ich mir Gedanken machen, warum die gerade bei mir eingebrochen haben. Ich wiege mich immer in dem Glauben, hier in einer Siedlung relativ annonym und unauffällig leben zu können und deshalb garnicht erst ins Visier von irgendwelchen Einbrechern zu kommen.


----------



## marcossa (10. Juni 2007)

tja manchmal fragt man sich wirklich, was für ein staatliches rechtsgefüge wir momentan haben. täter werden mit samthandschuhen angefasst, bekommen unentgeldlichen rechtsbeistand etc. aus meiner sicht mehr als sinnfrei.

ich gestehe jedem seine grundrechte zu, der sich an geltende gesellschaftliche normen und regeln hält. wer dazu nicht in der lage ist, verliert aus meiner sicht sehr schnell diesen ansprach - sicher in relation zu seiner tat, klar.

aber das ganz gesindel und pack kann ja nix dafür - ist klar.
fährt ein ganz normaler bürger mal 15kmh zu schnell, nachts, auf der autobahn - wird man direkt zum schwerverbrecher. 

heute ist es doch so, dass normale leute angst vor einem diebstahl haben müssen! anders sollte es der fall sein, täter MÜSSEN angst vor den konsequenzen haben. da sollte auch mal die tolle politik umdenken.

für einen ladendiebstahl wird in dubai öffentlich eine hand abgeschlagen.
komisch, die quote für diebstahl liegt hier unter 0,01% .... !!!!

aber in deutschland ist ja der täterschutz wichtiger, klasse sache.


----------



## fuertherbse (10. Juni 2007)

> für einen ladendiebstahl wird in dubai öffentlich eine hand abgeschlagen.
> komisch, die quote für diebstahl liegt hier unter 0,01% .... !!!!


In Amerika gibt`s die Todesstrafe auf Mord.
Wahrscheinlich ist deshalb die Mordrate so niedrig. 
Dein Wunsch auf Rache ist aber verständlich.



> ich gestehe jedem seine grundrechte zu.............
> verliert aus meiner sicht sehr schnell diesen ansprach


Tut er ja. Recht auf Freizügigkeit usw.
Ausserdem, wenn du zu schnell fährst, brichst du das Gesetz
und bist laut Gesetzesprinzip nicht besser als ein Dieb.

Jeder tut das was er am besten kann um sich und seine Familie zu versorgen.
Sieh es doch einfach als deren Job an.
Kannst dann vielleicht besser schlafen.


----------



## blazing heat (11. Juni 2007)

leute haltet bitte mal die augen für mich mit auf... mir wurde aus dem verschlossenen keller mein heissgeliebtes ACT Firebeast geklaut. ich könnt durchdrehen.

also wenn ihr was seht, hört wie auch immer, wäre ich euch dankbar mir hier bescheid zu geben.


parallel hierzu laeuft noch ein anderer thread den ich zuerst eroeffnete, bitte entschuldigt hab vor aufregung nicht gesehen das bereits ein sammelthread existiert. hab dort auch ein bild eingefuegt...

vielen dank


----------



## stc (11. Juni 2007)

Mir wurde letzte Woche aus dem Keller in Dresden mein geliebtes Trek gestohlen.

Leider weiß ich die genaue Bezeichnung nicht da alle Unterlagen beim Hochwasser untergegangen sind und ich im www nichts finden kann. Hoffe mir kann hier jemand helfen damit die Versicherung in etwa Bescheid weiß.

Ist glaube es war 97iger Modell, damals das beste Hardtrail mit Aluminium Rahmen. Die Farbe war weiß mit rot-schwarzer Aufschrift(glaube Treck ZX 8????). Hatte eine Manitou Federgabel und XT Kurbelgarnitur, XT-V-Brake, XT Schaltwerke.

Mein Bike hatte zusätzlich Roox Lenker und Vorbau sowie Schimano Clickpedale. Falls es jemand rein zufällig stellt den Dieb bitte!


----------



## fuertherbse (11. Juni 2007)

In den letzten Tagen wurden wieder einige Bikes geklaut, ich hätte es nicht bemerkt würden die ehemaligen Besitzer nicht wild im Forum herumposten.
Also nehmt euer schätzchen mit ins Bett und schmeißt die kleine raus, die wird euch schon keiner klauen.


----------



## saufraz (12. Juni 2007)

Hallo Leute!

Sorry hab gestern noch unter Schock diesen Thread nicht gesehn drum schreib ich hier nochmal!
Am 11.06.07 im laufe des Tages wurde bei mir in Landshut, Bayern eingebrochen und mein Specialized Demo 8 gestohlen. Bin total verzweifelt, Polizei war schon da konnte aber nicht allzuviel ausrichten! Da mein Demo absolut einzigartig ist/war hoffe ich auf die kleine Chance dass es evtl. irgendwo gesehen wird! 
Das Demo ist babyblau mit einer weißen Schwinge! Weiße 888 WC! Gelbe Deemax Felgen! Weißer Spanklenker! Formula Oro Bianco Bremsen!
Wenn jemand das Rad sieht wird er es erkennen!
Bitte, bitte falls irgendjemand dieses Rad sieht oder auf eine Anzeige mit dem Rad oder Rahmen stößt meldet euch bei mir!
[email protected]
0171 7441248

Auf den Bildern ist das Rad noch ohne die weiße 888 WC Gabel (silberne Tauchrohre) und ohne den weißen Spanklenker!

Bitte um Eure Mithilfe, ohne mein Demo bin ich aufgeschmissen! 

Martin


----------



## robert-muc (13. Juni 2007)

Man glaubt es nicht, was alles gestohlen wird.
Nichtmal der älteste, hässlichste, vergammelte Mist wird verschont.
Stand ab 10:30 am Bahnhof (Neubiberg b. München), um 16:00 wars weg.



Zustand zum Zeitpunkt des Verschwindens: Ohne Barends, anderer schwarzer Vorbau, Selfmade-Kettenstrebenschutz aus weisser Schaumfolie und Tape.
Die Selbstbaubeleuchtung ist einmalig in der Form und Ausführung (Compaq-Logo aufm Akku z.b.).

Hätte ja eigentlich gedacht, dass das Teil "Diebstahlsicher" wäre weil hinreichend vergammelt.

Hatte ne Kette (Materialdicke ca. 6mm, Glieder geschweißt) und ein Vorhängeschloss, mit dem das Teil an der Überdachung befestigt war.

Naja, was solls.
Irgendwo für max. 30e ähnliches Objekt beschaffen, neue Beleuchtung basteln, weiter gehts.
Neues Schloss kaufen und 2lfm Schwerlastkette, hält halt die gröbsten Idioten davon ab das einfach so mitzunehmen, mehr geht eh nicht.

Professionelle Diebe haben anscheinend vermehrt Schneidbrenner, auch nicht verwunderlich.
Mit 5l-Kleinflaschen gehts in Rucksack rein und man hat jedes noch so stabile Bügelschloss geräuscharm in 20sec durch*.Dazu noch nen orangen Baustellenlaster zum Abtransport, die Passanten stört das nicht annähernd...
Von daher bringt ein teures Schloss genausoviel wie ein billiges, nämlich fast nix.

*: Hab mir selber den Schlüssel von nem sehr teuren Abus Bügelschloss abgebrochen (daheim).Brenner ausgeliehen und binnen kürzester Zeit wars durch.
Testweise den zweiten Bügel geflext, mit ner Zweihandflex (Bosch blau, 1,8kW) mit 230er Inoxscheibe keine Minute.


----------



## bjoernglitscher (14. Juni 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

gestern Abend gegen 21.30 Uhr wurde mir in der Talstraße in Freiburg mein angeschlossenes Giant XTC gestohlen. Das Schloss hing noch traurig am Fahrradständer, der Schließzylinder zeigt minmale Spuren von äußerer Einwirkung.

Es handelt sich um ein Giant XTC in weiß mit dunkelgrauem Carbonhinterbau, nachgerüstet wurden Shimano SPD (Klick-/Tatze)-Pedale. Das Hinterrad (Mavic-Laufrad mit Michelin-Reifen) hat auf Grund zweier Stürze einen leichten Schlag. Bremsen sind die originalen Giant MPH, Schaltung XT, Gabel ist eine RockShox Tora. Auffällig ist weiterhin die z. Zt. völlig verstellte Schaltung auf Grund des letzten Abflugs in die Horizontale - in den höchsten Gängen macht das Rad Geräusche, die Kette fällt gelegentlich runter. Außerdem dürfte an der Sattelstütze ein rotes Steckrücklicht befestigt sein, keines jedoch am Lenker.

Soweit die Merkmale, falls Euch ein solches Rad unter die Augen kommt wäre ich MEHR ALS DANKBAR, wenn ich Bescheid bekomme!!! Momentaner Zustand: am Boden zerstört...

Vielen, vielen Dank!
Björn Glitscher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Black Evil (14. Juni 2007)

Hat eigendlich schonmal einer sein gezocktes Rad mit Hilfe des Forums wiedergefunden ??


----------



## nokefish (19. Juni 2007)

guten abend ,

mit hilfe des forums nicht aber ich kann hier und heute 
stolz auf meine gang (nbg-schmause-gang) sein da sie es 
ermöglicht haben es zum zweiten mal in meinen besitz 
zurückzubringen.

ich sag an dieser stelle mit stolz geschwellter brust - danke an thomas, nico und tobi - ihr seid die heros der woche! unter grösstem einsatz eures lebens habt ihr euch den klassischen flohmarktkunden  (aehhh 3 mc donalds kunden) in den weg gestellt und somit dafür gesorgt, daß mein tiefster glaube an das gute im menschen, erneut dramatisch bestärkt wurde.

ich möchte ebenso an alle biker da draussen noch einmal appelieren:
gestalltet euere bikes (für manch einen von hat es schon dafür gesorgt über gewisse menschliche verluste hinwegzuhelfen! ))---so individuell wie möglich !!!

nur für den glücklichen fall das in der selben stadt oder bezirk bleibt erhöhen sich die chancen das es per zufall durch ortsnasässige homies wiederentdeckt wird und,handy sei dank, man eilt herbei und rückt die ehrenvolle bikerwelt wieder ein stück gerade !!!

gruss der leo


----------



## ZWEIRATT (25. Juni 2007)

Hallo !
Mir ist vor kurzem mein Bike gestohlen worden !Das geschah in Oranienburg an einem Baggersee, wobei es echt gut gesichert in unmittelbarer Nähe angeschlossen war,und nach dem kurzem Badespass war dann Digicam,Portmonaie und das Schloss samt Bike weg !Es handelt sich um ein NS-Bikes Suburban 06 in Braun mit einer beigen Pike und roter Hr-Nabe und Diabo RaceFace Kurbeln ! Ohne langes Gerede:Ich hätte meinen Schatz gerne wieder und bin für jeden Tip dankbar !Nehme an das es in Berlin oder dem Berliner Umland unterwegs ist oder ein Paar Teile von ihm !Auf meiner Gallerie seht ihr alles was ihr braucht! Bitte helft mir und unserer Polizei den Täter zu finden !Versicherung zahlt ja 30 %(Hausrat),aber damit hab ich mein Bike nicht annähernd wieder und ich will den Typen fassen der es unter seinem Scheiss Arsch hat !


----------



## Black Evil (25. Juni 2007)

Hi !
Herzliches Beileid ! Das war bestimmt ´n super ätzendes Gefühl als du gemerkt hast, dass dein Bike samt aller andere Wertgegenstände geklaut worden ist.

Ich würde lieber mal die Augen an besagtem Baggersee und Umgebung aufhalten!
Das sind bestimmt Leute, die dort öfter klauen. Oder schalte ´ne Zeitungsanounce : " Wem ist am Baggersee auch was geklaut worden - bitte melden." Vieleicht gibts da wertvolle Infos oder Hinweise. Berlin ist zwar groß, aber hier bei uns in der Gegend kommen für Diebstähle in der Größenordnung nicht viele in Betracht.


----------



## steel (25. Juni 2007)

Moin.

Meiner Frau wurde heute morgen zwischen 10:00-11:00h ihr *Cannondale F400 in Bochum* am Stadtbad *gestohlen*. Sobald ich die Unterlagen mit der Rahmennummer gefunden habe setze ich sie hier rein. Ist wie gesagt ein F400 in grün/weiß/schwarz mit Manitou Axel Federgabel. Im Vorderrad ist eine *rote **Ringle* SuperBubba *Nabe* verbaut. 

Falls es jemand sieht oder angeboten bekommt bitte ich um Benachrichtigung per Telefon unter 01 51 / 15 71 29 59 oder [email protected].





ist zwar kein Originalbild, aber so sah es aus nur das vorne eine silberne Felge mit roter Ringle Nabe verbaut ist.


----------



## Uncle Ben (25. Juni 2007)

Wow schönes Teil :-(

Ist das das Vorderrad aus deinem Breezer (hab deine Fotos gesehen...) ?!

Drück euch die Daumen, aber macht euch nicht allzuviele Hoffnungen wg. der Anzegie...

Meine wurde nach 5 Wochen eingestellt (Ermittlung gegen Unbekannt, blabla)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Juliano (25. Juni 2007)

Sorry, dass ich jetzt hier noch einmal stehe, aber ich glaub, das ist der richtige Platz dafür.
Uns ist am 20.6. in Wolfratshausen (Landkreis Bad Tölz, Bayern) direkt aus dem Laden ein Kona Stinky Primo 2007 geklaut worden.
Da das Rad mit seiner lilablassblauen Farbe ja nicht gerade unauffällig ist,besteht eine kleine Chance, dass es irgendwo gesichtet wird?!
Wenn jemand etwas weiß oder das Rad zufällig irgendwo sieht, bitte bitte sofort melden.
Ich setze übrigens hiermit auch gleich ein Kopfgeld bzw. eine Belohnung von 200 Euro aus.

Haltet bitte die Augen offen und danke schon mal,

Julian
0151/12112144
[email protected]

Genauere Daten:
Größe L, 16 Zoll

Marzocchi ROCO RC World Cup Dämpfer
Fork Marzocchi 888 RC2X VA 170mm travel w/20mm Dropouts
Headset FSA PIG
Crankarms RaceFace Diabolus X-Type
B/B RaceFace Diabolus X-Type
Pedals Kona Jackshit Primo
Freewheel Shimano Deore XT (11-32t, 9-speed)
F/D Shimano Deore XT
R/D Shimano Deore XT
Shifters Shimano SAINT
Handlebar RaceFace Diabolus FR OS Riser
Stem RaceFace Evolve DH OS
Brakes Shimano SAINT w/8" rotors
Brake Levers Shimano SAINT
Front hub Sun Ringle DEMON 20mm
Rear hub Sun Ringle DEMON
Tires Maxxis Minion 26x2.5
Rims Sun MTX Welded
Seatpost RaceFace Diabolus
Seat clamp Kona QR
Colors Dusty Rose Matt/Black


----------



## steel (25. Juni 2007)

Uncle Ben schrieb:


> Wow schönes Teil :-(
> 
> Ist das das Vorderrad aus deinem Breezer (hab deine Fotos gesehen...) ?!
> 
> ...



Jo, das Vorderrad war aus meinem Breezer was leider schon verkauft ist und nu ist mein letztes Andenken auch noch weg


----------



## Tom.Jin (27. Juni 2007)

Tag auch
dazu kann man nicht viel sagen außer kn..... ab 
nur ein tipp von mir beim nächsten bike
Wertgarantie das kostet kaum was und ist mehr als praktisch für solche fälle
wenn du infos brauchst hau mir ne e-mail ins postfach
gretzing tom


----------



## aschi04 (27. Juni 2007)

Moin hier in Bern gibts sowas auch. Einem Kollegen wurde 3(!) Mal ein Giant NRS gestohlen! Er hat sich jeweils dann das neuste Modell geholt, glücklicherweise hat er rabatt beim Kauf gekriegt und somit erhielt er von der Versicherung immer genug um sich wieder ein neues zu ziehen. Aber ist trotzdem abartig dass es ihn gleich dreimal getroffen hat. Einmal haben andere Kollegen sogar jemanden auf seinem alten Rad fahren sehen, doch sie konnten ihn nicht anhalten (der Typ wäre totgeprügelt worden von denen^^). Achja dann wurde auch mal einem anderen Kollegen das RAd gestohlen doch danach kam jmd aus meiner Schule damit angeradelt und meinte er hätte es gefunden. Hab es ihm gleich abgenommen und zum Kollegen zurück gebracht :]


----------



## bikepirat (29. Juni 2007)

zur abwechslung mal keine vermisstenanzeige sondern eine fundsache: in einem berliner kleinanzeigenmarkt ist gerade ein hot chili aufgetaucht, dessen beschreibung doch sehr fragwürdig ist. möchte da nichts falsches unterstellen, aber sollte jemand ein solches bike vermissen, schaut es euch doch mal an:
http://berlin.kijiji.de/c-Kaufen-Verkaufen-Fahrraeder-Bike-W0QQAdIdZ16737143


----------



## Black Evil (29. Juni 2007)

Das ist aber echt sehr verdächtig - bzw. ich würde sogar sagen, dass Rad ist mit allergrößter Wahrscheinlichkeit geklaut !


----------



## hammerbusch (5. Juli 2007)

Moinsen.

Gestern wurde unserem Sohn sein Kona Blast vor der Berufsschule in Kiel (Gellertstraße) gestohlen. Das Teil habe ich ihm aus diversen Neu-, Fast-Neu- und guten Gebraucht-Teilen vor knapp einem Jahr zusammen gefiedelt. Quittungen habe ich natürlich fast keine und nicht nur deswegen richtig schlechte Laune. Ich wünsch den Spasenacken den schlechtesten Sommer aller Zeiten....

Zum Rad: Kona Modell Blast (zweifarbig grau-blau) Rahmennummer SF 30251303, Psylo U-Turn Gabel (Silber), LX-/Deore Mischmasch mit SRAM Attack Gripshifts, schicke klassische schwarze Syncros-Sattelstütze, Rigida ZAC 2000 Felgen m. schwatten Speichen, HiRa mit schwarzer Deore-Nabe, VoRa mit pinniger Scott-Nabe, Scott Comp V-Brakes. 

Reichlich Bilder in meiner Galerie! Wer watt hört oder sieht, bitte Alarm schlagen. Laut der die Anzeige aufnehmenden Polizistin: Einseinsnull wählen. Und logisch, es gibt eine Belohnung!


----------



## sishfreed (6. Juli 2007)

Hi,
ich muss meins leider auch als gestohlen melden. Ich vermisse mein Dual Faces Diabolo. Es wurde in der NAcht von gestern (5.7.) auf heute aus einer Wohnanlage in der Vierzigmannstr. in Erlangen gestohlen.

Rahmen Dual Faces Diabolo
Gabel Marzocchi Drop Off 2006
Laufräder Sun Single Track mit CMP-Naben
Reifen Fat Albert
Bremsen Hayes HFX-9
Schaltung SRAM X7 vorne u. hinten (24-fach)
Vorbau/Lenker Amoeba Scud
*Kinderhupe am Lenker (Schildkröte)*
Kurbeln Truvativ Husslefelt
Pedale CMP

Falls jemand dieses Fahrrad ohne mich rumfahren sieht, bitte bei mir melden.
Danke,

Tim


----------



## rubberfresh (6. Juli 2007)

so nun mal meine Geschichte
Letzte Woche fahr ich mit meinem streetbike in die Schule weil mein cytibike nen Platten hatte. Hab natürlich ein extra fettes Schloss mitgenommen. Nach dem Unterricht komm ich raus und muss feststellen, dass mein Schloss bearbeitet wurde. Scheinbar bekamen sie es nicht durch. Doch damit sie nicht ganz lehr ausgehen nahmen sie halt standardmäßig den Sattel samt Sattelstütze mit. 
Vor 2 Tagen, mein Cytibike ist wieder funktionstüchtig, lies ich mein Fahrrad den ganzen tag am Schulgelände stehen und dachte mir montier doch den Sattel ab so können sie ihn dir nicht klauen. Voller Zuversicht meinen Sattel wieder mit dem Bike zu vereinen gehe ich zu den Fahrradständern, doch was ist nicht da mein Fahrrad.  ganz toll natürlich gleich zur Polizei gegangen...
Ich werd noch wahnsinnig mit den ganzen Spacken!


----------



## Tom.Jin (8. Juli 2007)

also das ist sicher ärgerlich wenn dir dein bike geklaut wird 
aber wenn man es rumfahrensieht weiß ja keiner wer du bist und so wie die schildkröte wirst du ja nich aussehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 5247 (12. Juli 2007)

Ist jemandem ein KLEIN Attitude gestohlen worden? Die eBay Auktion hier sieht sehr verdächtig aus:

http://cgi.ebay.de/klein-Attitude_W0QQitemZ220130277794QQihZ012QQcategoryZ30746QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Uncle Ben (12. Juli 2007)

würde ich auch sagen, daß das Dingen heiss ist.

"Für nen Freund" Ja ne is klar, 
Das angebotene Attitude ist eher ein Liebhaberstück aus den 90ern (Ich tippe mal auf 90 - 93er Jahrgang, bis auf die Klickpedale da). 
Auch verdächtig, daß das Ding XTR-Kram haben soll, die Kurbeln sinds bestimmt nicht, sieht nach Suntour / Sugino für mich aus. Der Rest wurde schlecht bzw. garnicht fotografiert.

Fragt sich nur wie man sowas nachweisen kann, hoffentlich sieht das einer der das Bike kennt...


----------



## rubberfresh (12. Juli 2007)

Mängel,kleine Beule an der Stange...zu Geil

echt fachkundig der Kollege


----------



## Tom.Jin (12. Juli 2007)

simmt schon  
und der "enker" ist auch nicht schlecht


----------



## Heizerer (13. Juli 2007)

FloidAcroid schrieb:


> Ist jemandem ein KLEIN Attitude gestohlen worden? Die eBay Auktion hier sieht sehr verdächtig aus:


wer zahlt denn 600 für sowas, auch wenn da Klein draufsteht


----------



## Cpace (16. Juli 2007)

Juhu, hatte endlich fast Alles fertig und dann wirds 13.07.2007 in Brühl Rohrhof geklaut. Ich denke, das Rad ist hier irgendwo in der Umgebung. Bald gibts das Foto ohne Blaustich ^^

Ich habs im Urin dass ich bald rauskriege wer es hat, falls ihr in den nächsten Tagen Rauschschwaden über Brühl seht, könnt ihr davon ausgehen, dass ich auch rausgefunden habe, wo der Penner wohnt.


----------



## ashtray (16. Juli 2007)

hammerbusch schrieb:


> Moinsen.
> 
> Gestern wurde unserem Sohn sein Kona Blast vor der Berufsschule in Kiel (Gellertstraße) gestohlen. Das Teil habe ich ihm aus diversen Neu-, Fast-Neu- und guten Gebraucht-Teilen vor knapp einem Jahr zusammen gefiedelt. Quittungen habe ich natürlich fast keine und nicht nur deswegen richtig schlechte Laune. Ich wünsch den Spasenacken den schlechtesten Sommer aller Zeiten....
> 
> ...



Werde die Augen offenhalten.


----------



## Cpace (16. Juli 2007)

Ja, mit den Quittungen gehts mir so ähnlich - aus Fehlern wird man klug...


----------



## SCHWALBENHEINI (21. Juli 2007)

Hab da mal ne Frage, 

Hab ein Problem, denn mein mir geklautes Fahrrad (Garry Fisher Cake2) ist wieder da, hatte das ganze zur Anzeige gebracht (den Diebstahl). 

Blöderweise war es versichert (bei der Wertgarantie), was heißt eigentl. blöderweise, war mein Glück... 

Aber das Problem ist nun, das ich es eigentlich der Polizei und der Versicherung mitteilen müsste, das es wieder da ist. 

Die Versicherung würde entweder das Bike von mir haben wollen, oder eben die Kohle, die sie mir wegen des Diebstahls ausbezahlt haben... 

Nur habe ich leider ein neues Bike, das "alte" will ich nicht, weil ich einfach keine Verwendung mehr dafür habe, und ich von dem Versicherung-Geld nen schönen Vogel gekauft habe, und weil es eben gestohlen gemeldet ist.

Will aber auch auf keinen Fall der Versicherung das Fahrrad übergeben. 

Wie ist das, wenn ich der Polizei melde, das es wieder da ist, meldet das die POLIZEI selbst der Versicherung? 

Kennt sich da wer aus? 

So könnte ich, wenn ich dann die Meldung an die Versicherung "vergesse" das Bike wenigstens bei EBAY etc. verkaufen... 

Meldest euch.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mightyEx (21. Juli 2007)

Ganz schön mutig - Du weisst, dass das Versicherungsbetrug ist ?!? Wenn das Teil außerdem in Fahndung ist, legst Du Dir selbst ein Ei - nur mal zur Info. Wie hast Du es denn überhaupt wiedergefunden ?!


----------



## aschi04 (21. Juli 2007)

rofl dann wirf das bike in einen fluss in deiner nähe oder werde es anders los! oder montier einfach all die teile weg und entsorge den rahmen. 

auf ebay würde ich es aber nicht verticken


----------



## Scapin (21. Juli 2007)

SCHWALBENHEINI schrieb:


> Hab da mal ne Frage,
> 
> Hab ein Problem, denn mein mir geklautes Fahrrad (Garry Fisher Cake2) ist wieder da, hatte das ganze zur Anzeige gebracht (den Diebstahl).
> 
> ...



Sonst geht´s gut - oder? Kannst doch nicht allen Ernstes hier einen Tipp für den "besten" Versicherungsbetrug haben wollen? Sachen gibts

Sag der Versicherung Bescheid, dann weist du wie die Sache ausgeht. Unter Umständen musst du halt die Kohle an die Versicherung zurück zahlen und kannst dann dein altes Bike immer noch verkaufen. Dann bist du da, wo 99% aller Biker sind - in solchen Situationen.

Scapin


----------



## sire (21. Juli 2007)

Nein, wenn du schon das Geld von der Versicherung bekommen hast und ein neues Bike gekauft hast, musst du nichts erstatten. Die Versicherung wird nur das alte wiederaufgetauchte Bike kassieren, weil es ja ihnen gehört. Damit war's das auch. Mach keinen Scheiß mit Versicherungsbetrug. Ruf die an und die nehmen das alte Fahrrad.


----------



## sharam (21. Juli 2007)

Wenn man ein fettes Bike haben will, sollte man auch dafÃ¼r arbeiten und sparen und es sich nicht wegrippen lassen, desweiteren kann eine Versicherung nicht schaden, bezahle fÃ¼r meine im Jahr 362â¬!


----------



## sire (22. Juli 2007)

Wobei ich hier dennoch eine Tendenz dazu sehe, Opfer und Täter zu vertauschen. Im Grunde genommen ist es so: Selbst wenn ich mein Fahrrad auf der Strasse einfach so abstelle, hat NIEMAND das Recht, sich das Teil zu nehmen. So sieht es nämlich aus. Man sollte nicht den Leute, welche das Bike geklaut wurde auch noch die "Schuld" in die Schuhe schieben, denn schuld sind nur die Diebe und die Käufer (denn ohne Käufer keine Diebe).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## terminus (30. Juli 2007)

Hallo erstmal, 
mir wurde vor kurzem mein Bike aus einem Kellerabteil in Graz gestohlen. Da hier denke ich ja auch ein paar Österreich mitlesen, will ich euch mal bitten die Augen offen zu halten...

Also zum Bike:
Rahmen Nicolai Helius FR schwarz (ca. 2003 - ist mal gebrochen und es wurde mir daraufhin ein neuer geschickt - der aber noch nicht die Löcher in den Verstrebungen am Steuerrohr hat).
Gabel: Marzocchi Z150 (aus 2005)
Bremsen: Hayes Mag (mit den großen Bremsscheiben)
Laufräder: Mavic F 219 mit Onyx Naben (schwarz - dürften auch aus 2004 oder 2005 stammen)
Ansonsten war noch ein schwarzer Ringle Flaschenhalter; Vorbau, Kurbeln und Sattelstütze von Syncros und XTR - Zeugs dran.

Im großen und ganzen ist das Rad komplett schwarz bis auf die Gabel und die "ROTE" Feder am Dämpfer.

Ich wäre sehr dankbar wenn ihr die Augen danach offen halten würdet und mir wenn ihr irgendwo auf mein Bike aufmerksam werdet, bescheid gebt.
Endweder per pm, Mail oder hier im Fred.

Ich kann leider kein aktuellers Foto finde als das angehängte, dort sind aber die Laufräder, Reifen, Bremsscheiben und die Gabel nicht mehr Letztstand (siehe Beschreibung oben...)

Danke erstmal!

Grüße
terminus


----------



## terminus (31. Juli 2007)

Ich wollte eingentlich meinen Beitrag editieren, konnte aber keinen Knopf dafür finden  

Wollte noch hinzufügen, dass auf dem Bild nicht der aktuell eingebaute Dämpfer drauf ist. Der auf dem Bild war ein kürzerer, ausserdem nicht die schöne rote Feder


----------



## SW Thor (31. Juli 2007)

Hallo auch,

mir wurde gestern in Rudolstadt/Thüringen mein geliebtes Steppenwolf Thor aus dem Keller geklaut!!  

Da das Thor ja recht selten geworden ist, wäre es schön, wenn ihr mal die Augen danach offen halten könntet... (evtl. auch im Ausland)

Hänge echt an dem Bike...

Gerne auch emails an: [email protected]

Danke Leute!!


----------



## Kiez-pro (15. August 2007)

Moin,
also ich wollt ja auch wohl wat schreiben ne,nur mein problem is,ok eigendlich kein problem sondern mein glück is,mir wurde noch nie eins geklaut!!!


----------



## Elwood_huang (16. August 2007)

Wegen dem aufgetauchten bike.... wenns ganz ist wird es die versicherung haben wollen (die verschenken die meist an irgednwen, oder lassen es verschrotten)

Geh lieber zur Polizei/Versicherung, ich hatte glück und durfte Geld + das was von meinem bike noch übrig war behalten.


----------



## Überholverbot (16. August 2007)

in wien gestohlen:

BMW Super-Tech 
farbe schwarz/alu, bj.97
grip shift, sonst kompl. XTR
schwarzer brooks sattel


----------



## Chaoskrieger (19. August 2007)

einem freund von mir wurde vor langer zeit mal ein bike geklaut,

bei uns gab es zimmlich viele asylheime, also haben wir sie alle abgeklappert.

und siehe da, bike wieder gefunden..

ist nur ein tipp, wenn es bei euch auch so heime gibt, geht dort rein und schaut euch rum (nicht allein!)

wenn ihr euer bike findet, raus gehen und die polizei informieren.

wir haben den fehler gemacht und haben es gleich mitgenommen, was dennen  natürlich nicht gefallen hat..


----------



## da_dude (21. August 2007)

wie jetzt? Kannst du das mal genauer erleutern? Hier gibt es auch son Heim in der Nähe. Könnte gut sein das da die Räder von mir und meinem Kumpel auch sind. Ist zwar wie bei dir auch etwas länger her, aber man weiß ja nie. Wie habt ihr das denn genau  angestellt? Ihr seid da einfach in den Keller von dem Asylheim rein? oO Und die haben euch nicht auf die xxxxx gehauen?


----------



## Chaoskrieger (21. August 2007)

bei uns die hatten keine keller, das waren alles so "container"

die pforte hat uns erst reingelassen nachdem wir gesagt haben wir suchen was

nun gut,wir waren erstmal auf dem gelände, und haben uns hinter diesen containern umgeschaut und auf fragen mit "wir suchen ein freund" geantwortet..

nachdem wir das bike gesehen haben haben wir erstmal gefragt wem das gehört usw, der kerl kam erstmal zimmlich sauer auf uns zu und war fest davon überzeugt das er es gekauft hat..haben uns dann erstmal das handy geschnapt und so getan als würden wir die polizei rufen, plötzlich durften wir das bike ohne nerv mitnehmen.. 


edit: und geht dort _niemals_ alleine rein, min. 3 personen


----------



## rixman (24. August 2007)

Falls jemand in Helsinki wohnt und ein Decathlon Rockrider 8.1 sieht, haut demjenigen eine aufs Maul und ruft mich an:
+358408722180
Es müsste das einzige rot-weisse Rad von Decathlon sein, dass mit Juicy 5 mit Vorderbremse rechts in Finnland sein!
Mir wurde das Rad 3 Tage nach meiner Ankunft hier geklaut. Schönes Wilkommensgeschenk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeäffchen (26. August 2007)

So...jetzt hats mich auch mal (in Rostock) erwischt. Mein Bike wurde geklaut. Obwohl die Chance natürlich gering ist, bitte ich Euch mal die Augen offen zu halten.

Singlespeed
Rahmen: Blau/Weißes Focus Whistler (ziemlich verkratzt)
Bremsen/Shifter: Shimano XT V-Brake
Kurbel: Shimano LX '05
Point Kettenspanner
Lenker, Sattelstütze, Vorbau: Ritchey
Flite Sattel (gehäutet)
1,3" Conti SportContact Reifen

Ich biete 50,- Finderlohn für Hinweise die zu meinem Bike führen oder nur zu demjenigen der es mitgenommen hat.

Wenn ich es selbst sehe dann...


----------



## BruderH (27. August 2007)

nach 3 geklauten Bikes (ja, alle ab- und fast alle angeschlossen) beruhigt es mich geradezu nicht der einzige zu sein...traurig aber wahr.


----------



## KILLERBIKER (1. September 2007)

Wer hat mich gesehen? Wurde am 30.08.07 in München Nord gestohlen. Hinweise die zur Wiederbeschaffung führen werden Belohnt.


----------



## Büscherammler (4. September 2007)

Ist eigentlich irgendeins der hier geposteten Bikes wieder aufgetaucht??


----------



## Black Evil (4. September 2007)

...und ist schonmal jemandem ein Rohloff-Bike geklaut worden ?? 
Zumindest die Nabe kann der Dieb schlecht zu Geld machen, da jeder weiß das diese bei Rohloff registriert sind.  
Und selber nutzen ist so eine Sache - zieht er den Aufkleber ab, ist das auch verdächtig und mit der Seriennummer rumzufahren sehr mutig.

by the way : Ich wäre dafür, dass Rohloff die Seriennummer auf Getriebeblock und Gehäuse aufgraviert ! Warum wird das eigendlich nicht gemacht ? 
Ein böser Händler könnte mir ja auch ein neues Gehäuse mit einem alten Getriebeblock verkaufen und niemand könnte es ihm beweisen. (Also wenn er vorher das alte Getriebe ins neue Gehäuse baut) 
So einen Verdacht hatte mein Bike-Kumpel bei seiner Rohloff nämlich.


----------



## Stolem (4. September 2007)

Büscherammler schrieb:


> Ist eigentlich irgendeins der hier geposteten Bikes wieder aufgetaucht??


ich hab vor nem jahr oder so das ein bike das hier drin stand durch zufall wieder geholt. warn echt gutes hot chili. 
also es lohnt zu posten...
cheers


----------



## mightyEx (5. September 2007)

Black Evil schrieb:


> ...und ist schonmal jemandem ein Rohloff-Bike geklaut worden ??
> Zumindest die Nabe kann der Dieb schlecht zu Geld machen, da jeder weiß das diese bei Rohloff registriert sind.
> Und selber nutzen ist so eine Sache - zieht er den Aufkleber ab, ist das auch verdächtig und mit der Seriennummer rumzufahren sehr mutig.
> 
> ...



Und Du glaubst jeder Händler schaut sich jede Rohloff-Nummer an den Kunden-Rädern an und fragt bei Rohloff nach, ob sie evtl. als gestohlen gemeldet wurden (sofern Rohloff das überhaupt erfährt) ?! Selbst die Polizei kontrolliert in erster Linie die Rahmennummer. Sorry Dir das so sagen zu müssen, aber eine Registrierung beim Hersteller schützt erst mal so noch nicht vor Diebstahl. Ist doch bei Gabeln das gleiche - viele haben auch ne Individualnummer, nur wenige haben sie im Falle des Diebstahls zur Hand.


----------



## Kampfgelse (7. September 2007)

Am 07.09.07, 2030 an der Schmiedestr. 16 in Düsseldorf gestohlen.
http://img120.imageshack.us/img120/3342/neu028ui9.jpg
Arbeite dort an der Rezeption Caritas St. Josefshaus. Das Rad war keine 15m von meinem Arbeitsplatz entfernt, in unmittelbarer Nähe zum Eingangsbereich an einem Stahlbügel mit Panzerkettenschloss gesichert. Ich habe den Bolzenschneider wahrscheinlich noch arbeiten hören, nur die Geräusche nicht zuordnen können, war auch gerade im Gespräch mit einer Kollegin. Das Rad war nicht sehr wertig aufgebaut, oder gepflegt, präventive Unattraktivität - ein Resterad für Arbeit/Stadt halt. Dennoch ärgerlich. Die Dreistigkeit, mit der hier zu Werke gegangen wird finde ich immer wieder erschreckend. Nicht nur die Risikobereitschaft gesehen-, sondern gleich noch dazu gefaßt zu werden scheint hier kein Hemmniss gewesen zu sein. Direkt gegenüber ist ein Kiosk, unsere Rezeption war zum Zeitpunkt des Diebstahls besetzt und die Straße ist auch noch abends frequentiert. Obwohl das Rad sehr auffällig ist und eine Streife binnen 10 Minuten nach Anruf die Gegend abgefahren ist, mache ich mir wenig Hoffnung es wiederzusehen.


----------



## Black Evil (8. September 2007)

@mighty:  Also ich denke da eher an den Verkauf des Rades. Der Dieb will das Rad ja nicht selbst behalten sondern zu Geld machen. Ich glaube die wenigsten klauen ein Rad um es selbst zu fahren oder, wie im Falle einer Rohloff, diese selbst zu behalten....
Und versucht der Dieb das Rad zu verkaufen, wird jemand der sich schonmal mit einer Rohloff beschäfftigt hat doch sehrwohl darauf achten das die Seriennummer sauber ist. bzw. der Dieb wird sich wohl mehrfach überlegen müssen ob er es riskiert so ein Rad anzubieten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dmr bikes (8. September 2007)

FloidAcroid schrieb:


> Ist jemandem ein KLEIN Attitude gestohlen worden? Die eBay Auktion hier sieht sehr verdächtig aus:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/klein-Attitude_W0QQitemZ220130277794QQihZ012QQcategoryZ30746QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



sieht fast so aus wie wenn er das bike erst klaut bis er für sich genügend kohle hat, das es sich lohnt (ist noch abgeschlossen). das man die bankdaten eines freundes per sms bekommt ist auch sehr faul.


----------



## Scott-y (8. September 2007)

Das ist immer das Übel an teuren Rädern, Was nützen 10kg Bike´s, wenn man 20 kg an guten Schlössern braucht, daß es meins bleibt. Wenn ich mit meinem zur Arbeit fahre brauche ich 7 min um mein Fahrrad zu sichern und trotzdem habe ich immer ein flaues Gefühl, wenn ich gehe.
Zu 99% halte ich es so, daß ich entweder drauf sitze oder es steht in der Garage( da ist es zwar auch nicht sicher ,aber versichert). 
Ich hoffe das mir das Ganze erspart bleibt.


----------



## jemand (9. September 2007)

HAllo,

wurde jemandem in letzter Zeit ein Canyon (Torque?)gestohlen
In Ebay wird gerade eines angeboten und nach Rückfragen ist mir klar, das der Anbieter keine Ahnung von bikes hat, er kennt nicht mal die Rahmengröße.

ebay unter:

MTB Fully (230167881038)


----------



## bad.boy.mickey (9. September 2007)

jemand schrieb:


> HAllo,
> 
> wurde jemandem in letzter Zeit ein Canyon (Torque?)gestohlen
> In Ebay wird gerade eines angeboten und nach Rückfragen ist mir klar, das der Anbieter keine Ahnung von bikes hat, er kennt nicht mal die Rahmengröße.
> ...



ob der angebliche rechnungsbeleg bei der lieferung verloren geht ?? ist auf jeden fall ein "0" er bei ebay..(verdächtig)

cheers,mickey


----------



## Uncle Ben (9. September 2007)

Hmmm ....

ist schwer zu sagen, aber die sehr dürftige Beschreibung und der Fakt daß das Ding silberblank ist mach das nicht sehr vertrauenswürdig....

Seit wann gibts bei Canyon unlackierte Bikes ?


----------



## Uncle Ben (9. September 2007)

Nachtrag:

Ich hab mal versucht den hinterm Ofen vorzulocken:

"Tach, ist ja nen krasses Bike Alter ;-)

Kannst mir mal was zur Ausstattung sagen (Schaltung, Bremse z.B.) und welches Baujahr der Rahmen ist ?

Such nämlich grad nen Fully zum runheizen, da wäre deins evtl meine Kragenweite

Gruss

HT"

Mal gespannt was/ob er antwortet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bad.boy.mickey (9. September 2007)

Uncle Ben schrieb:


> Nachtrag:
> 
> Ich hab mal versucht den hinterm Ofen vorzulocken:
> 
> ...



fortsetzung folgt   (hoffentlich)

cheers,mickey


----------



## trick_forever (9. September 2007)

> MTB Fully  Canyon
> 
> Am 05.09.07 hat der Verkäufer die folgenden Angaben hinzugefügt:
> 
> ...



das ist der original text von der page genial 120mm federweg :-D


----------



## jemand (9. September 2007)

Hallo,
Fragen hab ich auch schon gestellt.
Als Antwort kam tagelang nix und dann ne blöde Anmache.
Die Nachträge kamen aufgrund meiner Nachfragen.
Aber wenn hier jemand nachträglich Rahmengröße 21cm einträgt sagt mir das, dass der noch nie ein Rad aus der Nähe gesehen hat.
Und 120mm Federweg ist auch falsch, das sind mind.150 oder mehr.

Und wenn das mein bike ist, ist ja wohl klar dass ich diese Daten kenne.


----------



## Uncle Ben (9. September 2007)

So jetzt habe ich mal auf den Busch geklopft, irgendwie war mir danach  



> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> 
> ich bin Mitglied des Forums www.mtb-news.de
> 
> ...



Grammatikalisch nicht ganz korrekt, aber ebay weiss jetzt bescheid....


----------



## jemand (9. September 2007)

Wow, das bike wurde schon aus ebay rausgenommen.
schade, dass ich das bild nicht gespeichert habe, um es hier einzustellen falls es wirklich gestohlen wurde, zur Info.


----------



## Uncle Ben (9. September 2007)

Ole, da sind die aber echt fix gewesen... :-D

An das Bild hab ich auch nicht gedacht, mist  

Aber es gibt bestimmt die Möglichkeit an ebay ranzutreten.

Aber es war blankpoliert, da kann es schwierig sein zu sagen, ob das noch im Originalzustand war....

Wir sollten echt mal ne Taskforce hier gründen und nach gestohlenen Bikes gucken.

Kann ja nicht angehen, daß so schäbige Pferdediebe aus unser und anderer Leid Profit schlagen !


----------



## bad.boy.mickey (9. September 2007)

hallo uncle ben

vieleicht wäre es besser gewesen es der polizei (im distrikt des verkaüfers) direkt zu melden. 

 die firma "1.2.3 meins " hebt nur den zeigefinger und das wars.der übeltäter hat jetzt zeit genug nachdem er sieht das er gesperrt wurde-das bike verschwinden zulassen oder anderswo "privat" zu verticken...

cheers,mickey


----------



## Uncle Ben (9. September 2007)

da kann man ja auch noch den ebay-namen an die polizei weitergeben z.B. 

und wir sind mindestens 4 zeugen die die auktion kennen....

Ich werd mich mal schlau machen, was da möglich ist

Aber prinzipiell wäre das eine sinnvolle Sache, parallel der Polizei nen Tip zu geben und dann bei ebay anzufragen


----------



## mightyEx (10. September 2007)

Uncle Ben schrieb:


> Wir sollten echt mal ne Taskforce hier gründen und nach gestohlenen Bikes gucken.



Das war jetzt auch mein Gedanke, nachdem ich die letzten Posts gelesen habe. Zumindest könnte diese Taskforce in dringenden Verdachtsfällen Ebay bzw. der entsprechenden Verkaufsplattform bescheid geben, die dann ihrerseits den Verkäufer ansprechen sollte. Wenn der Verkäufer nen Eigentumsnachweis erbringen kann ist ja alles in Ordnung.
Ein ehrlicher Verkäufer wird sich in der Regel Mühe mit der Auktion geben bzw. alle notwendigen Fakten möglichst detailliert auflisten, um einen entsprechenden Käuferkreis anzusprechen und um möglichst ein hohes Gebot zu erzielen.

Ebay muss zumindest bei offensichtlich gestohlenen Waren bzw. Warenfälschungen handeln (letzteres per Gerichtsentscheid).


----------



## bad.boy.mickey (18. September 2007)

hallo zusammen

was haltet ihr davon:

1-2-3 meins: 160157469035

bei den verkäufen (siehe bewertungen) sind verdächtig viele räder + teile dabei.und was noch dazukommt: deutscher name als account ---aber der text ist eine einzige katastophe... 

eure meinungen dazu bitte.

mickey


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaoskrieger (18. September 2007)

naja, wenigstens weis er was er varkauft.. also denk nicht das das alles geklautes zeug ist


----------



## Uncle Ben (18. September 2007)

Neee, ich glaub das einzige Verbrechen was der begeht ist es dieses Cannondale zu besitzen bzw. anzubieten  


Scherz beiseite, ich glaub nicht das das gestohlen ist,
Ich meine mich erinnern zu können, das solche Dosen häufiger in dieser Kombination anzutreffen waren (Rot-gelb) allerdings auch schon weit vor ´06 ! 
Und die Ausstattung ist (bis auf den Vanilla-Dämpfer) auch nicht auffällig, sieht eher nach Serie aus...

Ausserdem scheint er Dosenfan zu sein, der hat ja noch 2-3 Kleinteile von nem Anderen im Angebot.

EDITH: Schreiben kann er allerdings wirklich nicht, wow :-(


----------



## bad.boy.mickey (18. September 2007)

ok-ich habe trotzdem mal fragen gestellt (kaufnachweis / selbstabholung / etc - das übliche halt, wo man als ehrlicher verkäufer keine angst haben muß...) 

also mal abwarten ! die auktion dauert ja noch 2 tage (oder auch nicht)

PS: ---auch (geklaute ?) "dosen" bringen bargeld rein - und:warum soll er keine ahnung von bikes haben ? 

mickey


----------



## Dieselwiesel (18. September 2007)

Geklaute Rohloff Speedhub bei Ebay????

Schaut euch mal das Angebot an:
http://cgi.ebay.de/Rohloff-Speedhub...ryZ77611QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Der Typ hat null-Ahnung.

Die Nabe nackt ohne Zubehör mit defekten (zerschnittenen???) Schaltzügen.

Finde ich sehr seltsam......


----------



## bad.boy.mickey (19. September 2007)

bad.boy.mickey schrieb:


> hallo zusammen
> 
> was haltet ihr davon:
> 
> ...




scheint alles ok  

Antwort des verkäufer:

_hallo es gibt einen beleg von händler mit nummer habe das rad vor ca zwei wochen selbst bei ebay ersteigert aber da ich nur freerider fahre komme ich mit der sitz position eines cc rades leider nicht klar der händler wo das rad neu gekauft wurde steht auf einem aufkleber aufdem rahmen _


----------



## M!tch (19. September 2007)

sire schrieb:


> Wobei ich hier dennoch eine Tendenz dazu sehe, Opfer und Täter zu vertauschen. Im Grunde genommen ist es so: Selbst wenn ich mein Fahrrad auf der Strasse einfach so abstelle, hat NIEMAND das Recht, sich das Teil zu nehmen. So sieht es nämlich aus. Man sollte nicht den Leute, welche das Bike geklaut wurde auch noch die "Schuld" in die Schuhe schieben, denn schuld sind nur die Diebe und die Käufer (denn ohne Käufer keine Diebe).



das sehe ich genauso. aber leider wurde mir ebenfalls wegen nachlässigkeit bei der wahl einer geeigneten befestigungsmöglichkeit am 30.08. in dresden folgendes cube xc-pro '03 gestohlen.  







zu sagen ist, dass es im aufbau einzigartig sein dürfte, da nur rahmen mit dämpfer, kurbel, umwerfer und schaltwerk noch im originalzustand waren.
noch nicht auf dem foto sind ein ritchey wcs vorbau und rizer lenker, welchen ich erst vor kurzem angebaut hatte.  

ich denke, dass es von irgendwelchen asozialen jugendlichen geklaut wurde, da es für einen professionellen bike-diebstahl einfach zu alt und äußerlich ungepflegt war.


----------



## SlayMe (21. September 2007)

Hallo,
Ende August ist mir meine Rikscha samt Anhänger gestohlen worden. Der Anhänger ist ein neuer Burley Cub, das Rad ist alt aber selten. Ein Scott Pro von 1990. Allerdings mit neuen Laufrädern (Shimano und Alex und Nokian) und Schatlung/Ritzeln/Schifter (XT/XT/SRAM).



Wer es sieht...Danke


----------



## deneon (26. September 2007)

so, jetzt werd ich mich hier auch mal einreihen und mein glück versuchen:
suche ein SCOTT CONTESSA 30 in weiß-silber von 2006 in M!
Zuletzt hab ich's vor dem Klinikum in Augsburg in bestens abgesperrtem Zustand gesehen!  Vielleicht sieht ja wer was!
Die Rahmennummer wäre H6G0!

Danke mal!


----------



## Hot Carrot (27. September 2007)

deneon schrieb:


> so, jetzt werd ich mich hier auch mal einreihen und mein glück versuchen:
> suche ein SCOTT CONTESSA 30 in weiß-silber von 2006 in M!
> Zuletzt hab ich's vor dem Klinikum in Augsburg in bestens abgesperrtem Zustand gesehen!  Vielleicht sieht ja wer was!
> Die Rahmennummer wäre H6G0!
> ...



Herzliches Beileid.

Bilder wären aber nicht schlecht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deneon (28. September 2007)

@hotcarrot: thx... werd mal schaun, ob sie eine der wenigen frauen ist, die ihr bike knipsen! ist ja eher n männerwahn...   aber wenn nicht... danke für den tip, dann werd ich zumindest mal des original scott bildle reinstellen!


----------



## ghanaboy (2. Oktober 2007)

also in augsburg kann man seine bikes in letzter zeit nicht mehr sicher stehen lassen, mein big hit 3 07, 2 specialized sx trail und 2 norco wurden gestohlen.
das ist zumindestens dass was ich weiß.


----------



## hooliemoolie (10. Oktober 2007)

...bor gott sei dank des das nich so bei uns is


----------



## Tokyorider (11. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Leute.

Heute Abend zw. 18:30 und 20 Uhr wurde vor meinem Geschäft (Tanoshii Depato) in Leverkusen, Friedrich Ebert Str 104a mein knalloranges Specialized Enduro gestohlen.

Bild im Anhang.

An der Ausstattung hat sich noch ein wenig geändert.

Sattel Selle Italia Flite orange
Sattel Schnellspanner Tune Würger in Gold.
Sattelstütze Specialized mit Tribal.

Ansonsten hats sehr auffällige Pirate Aufkleber, Avid Juicy Seven Bremsen 200er, Wellgo CNC Bärentatzen in schwarz, Gabel Manitou Black Platinum, Dämpfer X Fusion O2 Air. Shifter Shimano XT, Felgen Mavic x223, Lenker Specialized.
Auf dem Vorderen Enduro Schutzblech ist ein Totenkopf drauf.

Hab das Rad normal immer im Blickfeld, da es direkt an meinem Eingang steht. War aber heut abend irgendwann mal auf wc.

Leider war es (ich weiss, meine Dummheit) nicht Fest an etwas abgeschlossen. Sondern mann konnte es wegtragen. 

Gesichert mit nem dicken Abus Motorrad Kettenschloss.

Bei der Polizei war ich auch grad. Rahmennummer muss ich zuhaus noch raussuchen. 

Also Leute....bitte haltet im Raum Leverkusen, Köln, Langenfeld, Monheim die Augen auf.

Das Rad ist recht selten in dem Orange, da es ein Testbike für Händler war.

Erreichen könnt ihr mich auch telefonisch unter 0214/3283180 in meinem Laden von 10-20 uhr. oder per pn

Danke


----------



## wadada66 (15. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Leute,

gestern Nacht wurde in Erlangen (bei Nürnberg) unser Keller aufgebrochen und mein Fahrrad gestohlen.

Marke: Cheetah
Model: JOAT (Jack of all Trades)
Bj.: 2006
Farbe: 2 verschiedene Grautöne
Rahmennummer: 03222
Schaltung: SRAM X.O.
Kurbel: Truvativ Stylo
Reifen: Maxxis Minion (nicht die gleichen wie auf dem Bild)
Gabel: Rock Shox Revelation
Lenker: VRO

Ein Bild ist im Anhang zu finden.

Vielleicht sieht es ja mal jemand, bzw wird es jemandem Angeboten. Für Hinweise die zur wiedererlangung des Rades führen ist natürlich eine ordentliche Prämie drinnen.


----------



## wadada66 (16. Oktober 2007)

Der Dieb wurde dann auch noch in der Stadt gesehen...hat sich das Fahrrad im Laden aufpumpen lassen und ist Richtung Bahnhof. 

Täterbeschreibung:

Blond
schmächtig (was sonst)
um die 165cm bis 170cm gross
grüner Pullover mit weissen streifen
Russischer oder slavischer Akzent

Vielleicht sieht ihn ja zufällig jemand in Nürnberg oder Fürth mit dem Fahrrad rumfahren. Besonders clever scheint er ja nicht zu sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matiosch (17. Oktober 2007)

wadada66 schrieb:


> Der Dieb wurde dann auch noch in der Stadt gesehen...hat sich das Fahrrad im Laden aufpumpen lassen und ist Richtung Bahnhof.
> 
> Täterbeschreibung:
> 
> ...




Schreib mal noch deine Handynummer rein, so bist du im Ernstfall schneller erreichbar!!


----------



## wadada66 (17. Oktober 2007)

Telefono: 0 1 7 9 1 3 4 6 8 0 7


----------



## Crown (18. Oktober 2007)

Hallo,
Dieses Bike wurde mir in der Nacht vom 6.10 auf den 7. 10.07 auf dem Gelände der Pathologie der Uni Freiburg gestohlen.
Es handelt sich um ein Poison Taxin Gr. L mit 05 All Mountain 1.

Rahmennummer ist 130253E (längs auf dem Tretlager)
Hier ein paar ältere Bilder:









An der Ausstattung hat sich folgendes geändert:

Ringlé Hinterradnabe, Deore Vorderradnabe, Schwalbe Tabletop Reifen
Cesur Sattel
Sram x7 Schlaltung
"Do what u want" Lenker
Husselfelt Vorbau
odi Griffe

Meine E-Mail ist [email protected]
Vielen Dank an alle für die Hilfe!

gruss


----------



## ns suburban (19. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Leute,
am abend des 17.10 hat es auch mich hart getroffen.
mein rad war direkt vor der notaufnahme des lübecker krankenhaus angekettet,
doch als ich wieder kam war es weg.al mein erspartes aus 2 jahren weg
wer also dieses fahrrad in lübeck und umgebung sieht melde sich doch bitte sofort bei mir (015117518664)

Bike:

frame:ns suburban schwarz mit gelber aufschrift

laufräder:sun single track 24" mit goldenen veltec naben

sattel:wethepeople classic pro seat mit goldener wethepeople aufschrift

bremse:avid juicy 5

lenker und vorbau:truvativ hussefelt

reifen:schwalbe table top

federgabel:rock shox pike 409 ohne sticker!!!

kurbel:truvativ holzfeller
griffe: himmelblau

pedale:eastern (gold)

jo also wenn ihr was seht meldet euch bitte 
geht mir echt ans herz die kacke

danke schonmal im voraus


----------



## parmesanritzel (21. Oktober 2007)

Vor vierzehn Tagen wurden mir aus meiner Garage folgende beide MTBs sowie das Lauf-und Fahrrad meiner 4jährigen Tochter entwendet. Falls jemand irgendwo eines der Räder sieht bitte melden.
Ein SIMPLON Gizzmo, grau mit RS Psylo und ROHLOFF,Loise Fr,Swinger 3way sowie ein POINT 4gelenker, rot mit RS Recon,RS Pearl XT Disc mit gr. Scheibe vorne, hinten XT V-Brake, Mavic Crossland mit UST Nobby Nic...
Hab zwar wenig Hoffnung aber man weis ja nie.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




mageshack.us/my.php?image=mtb062lm3.jpg]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## ghanaboy (21. Oktober 2007)

die haben sogar die kinderräder deiner 4-jährigen tochter mitgenommen???
das wird ja immer besser


----------



## KingDome (21. Oktober 2007)

Mir wurde mein KTM Caliber 38 gezogen.
Rahmen: KTM Caliber 38 schwarz
Laufräder: Syncros 26"
Steuersatz: Cane Creek
Lenker: KTM
Vorbau: KTM
Gabel: Rock Shox Domain 180mm
Dämpfer: Fox DHX 5.0
Sattelstange: KTM
Sattel: Selle Italia
Reifen: Maxxis Minion
Schaltwerk: Shimano XT
Schalthebel: Shimano LX
Umwerfer: Shimano LX
Bremse: Vorne Shimano XT 203mm/Hinten Shimano XT 180mm
Kurbel: Shimano LX
Nabe: Syncros Race
Kette: Shimano Deore
Kettenritzel: Shimano

bitte sofort melden!!! 017628975907 oder gleich beia polizei melden!
vielen dank schonmal im voraus


----------



## parmesanritzel (21. Oktober 2007)

ghanaboy schrieb:


> die haben sogar die kinderräder deiner 4-jährigen tochter mitgenommen???
> das wird ja immer besser



Ja, war ein Laufrad an das man dann die Kurbeleinheit und Kette schrauben konnte und so zum Fahrrad wurde.
Die Welt ist so schlecht, es werden schon Kleinkinder beklaut!!!!


----------



## Matze 82 (21. Oktober 2007)

Hi,

es hilft euch jetzt nicht weiter was ich hier schreibe aber ich will es mal loshaben.

Mein Rennrad hängt im keller und ist gut gesichert.
Mein altes MTb was für den täglichen gebrauch hängt in der garage.

Mein neues MTb was richtig teuer ist kommt auch in den keller.
Mit dem teuren rad, da hab ich kein schloss drannen weil ich das rad auser im keller nirgends wo aus dem Blickwinkel lasse.

Mir hat man schon 3 mal das hinterrad meines MTb geklaut.Zum kotzen.


Aber es wird immer schlimmer und dreister gerae was die aus dem Osten angeht.

Aber dafür habe ich ja ne sehr gute abwehr zuhause.....  

Da sollte mal einer unangemeldet vorbei kommen..........der erlebt sein blaues wunder ( wenn er es überlebt)
Aber leute das kanns doch echt nicht sein das das so weit kommt das der  wo arbeiten geht und rackert wie ein depp und sich dann mal ein hobby leistet das einem hilft den stress und alles etwas abzubauen, mit seinem Fahrrad am besten nicht mehr von zu hause weggeht bzw. selbst zu hause angst haben muss das es geklaut wird und nicht nur das sonder da wird massiv in eingebrochen um Bikes zu stehlen.

Wie weit ist es denn bei uns gekommen das der fleisige angst um sein hab und gut haben muss nur damit irgendwelche jugendliche Gangs sich ihren Drogen- und Alkoholkonsum leisten können.
Da ich viel damit zu tuen habe sehe ich fast jeden tag wie sich das immer verschlimmert.

Aber der der beklaut wird , der ist am schluss noch der Dumme und bekommt noch Probleme von irgendwelchen Behörden etc..


Das musste einfach mal gesagt werden.


----------



## ghanaboy (21. Oktober 2007)

so ghet das nicht wer kommt den auf so eine idee, auch vom materielen wert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ghanaboy (21. Oktober 2007)

sowohl die hinterräder als auch das kinderrad


----------



## Matze 82 (21. Oktober 2007)

Hi,

ja hauptsache was geklaut.

So in die richtung 

eh man alder was geht ab man, eh komm da nehmen wir mal die laufräder mit eh, 

eh wir sind zwar zu blöd zu allem eh aber klauen eh das geht man,,


Und diese Art von Gesellschaft kotzt mich so dermasen an, aber die bekommen das aber auch sehr zu spüren und da halte ich mich auch absolut nicht zurück.Gerade diese Art hab ich schon zu oft an bikes erwischt die richtig teuer waren und da brennen mir dann fast immer die sicherungen durch........da die dann meist gut gesichert sind und wenn das schloss nicht nachgibt dann eben reifen, laufräder, scheibenbremsen der lack vom Rahmen usw.

dann ist meistens ein ziemlich hoher sachschaden, das bike ist noch da, zwar kaputt und wenn man da nich sehr gut versichert ist zahlt da keine versicherung wenn überhaupt, da Täter unbekann und anzeige irgendwann eingestellt wird basta...
Oder sie brechen in bike läden ein wo es nur die teuersten bikes gibt und beienen sich da.


----------



## da_dude (28. Oktober 2007)

Mal ne Frage. Und zwar, wenn einem ein Rad geklaut wird für das man zwar nen Kaufvertrag mit Unterschrift hat und nen Bild von dem Rad und so weiter, jedoch keine Rahmennummer hat, bekommt man dann trotzdem Geld von der Versicherung oder bekommt man nix? Nen Freund von mir hat trotzdem sein Geld bekommen vonner Verischerung, jedoch meint mein Vaddi, dass man dann kein Geld bekommt und nun bin ich am verwirrt. Der Vorbesitzer guckt heute nochmal und meldet sich wenn er sie noch hat. Trotzdem wollt ich halt mal rein interessehalber mal nachfragen wie man dann vorgehen soll, damit man nicht mit leeren Händen da steht.


----------



## raschaa (28. Oktober 2007)

da_dude schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage. Und zwar, wenn einem ein Rad geklaut wird für das man zwar nen Kaufvertrag mit Unterschrift hat und nen Bild von dem Rad und so weiter, jedoch keine Rahmennummer hat, bekommt man dann trotzdem Geld von der Versicherung oder bekommt man nix?



wie???? die rahmennummer steht nicht in dem kaufvertrag.....


----------



## da_dude (28. Oktober 2007)

grrrr ich weiß, dass es blöd und dumm war, aber ich war noch nich so alt und erfahren damals und hatte mich so über das rad gefreut und alle waren glücklich, dass wir das irgendwie vergessen haben *heul*


----------



## traveller23 (28. Oktober 2007)

da_dude schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage. Und zwar, wenn einem ein Rad geklaut wird für das man zwar nen Kaufvertrag mit Unterschrift hat und nen Bild von dem Rad und so weiter, jedoch keine Rahmennummer hat, bekommt man dann trotzdem Geld von der Versicherung oder bekommt man nix? Nen Freund von mir hat trotzdem sein Geld bekommen vonner Verischerung, jedoch meint mein Vaddi, dass man dann kein Geld bekommt und nun bin ich am verwirrt. Der Vorbesitzer guckt heute nochmal und meldet sich wenn er sie noch hat. Trotzdem wollt ich halt mal rein interessehalber mal nachfragen wie man dann vorgehen soll, damit man nicht mit leeren Händen da steht.



Bei jeder halbwegs normalen Versicherung ist das egal. Eine Freundin von mir hatte gar nix. Keine Rechnung, kein Foto etc. bei der Diebstahlsanzeige einfach das Rad angegeben und dann Geld bekommen. 

Wie es bei dir speziell ist, kann dir wohl nur deine Versicherung sagen.


----------



## underfrange (28. Oktober 2007)

traveller23 schrieb:


> Bei jeder halbwegs normalen Versicherung ist das egal. Eine Freundin von mir hatte gar nix. Keine Rechnung, kein Foto etc. bei der Diebstahlsanzeige einfach das Rad angegeben und dann Geld bekommen.
> 
> Wie es bei dir speziell ist, kann dir wohl nur deine Versicherung sagen.



Da könnte ich mir ja ein Baumarktrad klauen lassen und dann der Versicherung und den grünen sagen, es war ein sau teures Rad. Irgendwas wollen doch die Versicherungen bestimmt sehen.


----------



## traveller23 (28. Oktober 2007)

underfrange schrieb:


> Da könnte ich mir ja ein Baumarktrad klauen lassen und dann der Versicherung und den grünen sagen, es war ein sau teures Rad. Irgendwas wollen doch die Versicherungen bestimmt sehen.



Wie gesagt, einfach nachfragen.


----------



## Tokyorider (28. Oktober 2007)

Als ich letztens mein Specialized Enduro bei der Versicherung (Allianz) als gestohlen gemeldet hab, wollten die Kaufbelege, Ersatzrechnungen oder sonstige Wertnachweise (Bescheinigung eines Händlers etc.) sehen.

Hoffe, dass ich bald Antwort von denen bekomme


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## da_dude (29. Oktober 2007)

Also hab die Rahmennummer noch gefunden 
Also ab zur Versicherung damit.


----------



## breitenschneid (31. Oktober 2007)

Hallo,

ich hoffe das mir hier jemand helfen kann. Ich habe vor einem Monat bei ebay von dem Verkäufer da_wukwuk ein DMR Dirtbike ersteigert, nach der Bezahlung aber nichts mehr von ihm gehöhrt..... Ich habe ihn dutzende Male angeschrieben sich bitte zu melden. Wie gehe ich jetzt am besten vor ? Direkt bei der Polizei anzeigen ? Der Verkäufer lebt in München, Name ist mir bekannt. Es handelt sich um ein schwarzes 24 Zoll Single Spped DMR mit Marzocchi Dirtjumper 3 mit Steckachse. Ein Foto füge ich in mein Fotoalbum ein. Es wäre nett, wenn mit jemand helfen könnte.

mfg


----------



## Deleted 5247 (31. Oktober 2007)

Wie gehe ich vor, wenn ich einen Artikel nicht erhalten habe oder dieser erheblich von der Beschreibung abweicht?


----------



## wildbiker (31. Oktober 2007)

Ich denk mal die meisten werden ausspioniert, wenn sie mit teuren Bikes rumfahren, um dann vielleicht rauszufinden wo der jenige wohnt um dann in Keller einzubrechen. Mir gucken oft irgendwelche Kiddies/Jugendl. hinterher. Ich glaub wenn meine Mühle irgendwo unbeaufsichtigt, angeschlossen natürlich, stehen lassen würde, wär se sicherlich wech. Glücklicherweise wird keiner mein Rad ausm Keller klauen können und auch net wenn ich drauf sitz.

Falls doch mal was geklaut werden sollte, ich hab alle Rechnungen aufgehoben.


----------



## vnvrum (7. November 2007)

Nicht gut.


----------



## Black Evil (7. November 2007)

Ich behaupte ja schon lange das die Welt verrückt geworden ist !

Zumindest habe ich schon länger diesen Eindruck.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matze 82 (7. November 2007)

Hi,

macht keine geschäfte wo es um viel geld geht mit leuten im forum die ihr nicht persönlich kennt.

Habe in einem anderen forum schon schlechte erfahrungen gemacht


----------



## Big Bomber (11. November 2007)

Kein Geld ist vorteilhafter angewandt als das,um welches wir uns haben prellen lassen;
denn wir haben dafür unmittelbar Klugheiteingehandelt.


----------



## Dämon__ (11. November 2007)

Das Problem bei solchen Leuten ist meistens das bei denen nichts zu hohlen ist.
Das Geld kann du in den meisten Fällen abschreiben. Die Interessiert auch keine Anzeige oder vorbestraft und so ein Quatsch. Die Juckt das doch gar nicht.
Weil die hier in unserem tollen Rechtsstaat eh nichts zu befürchten haben.


----------



## Big Bomber (11. November 2007)

@ ullogust
...... da das nichts mit lernen zu tun hat ausser du willst einem weissmachen, wenn du dem BÃ¤cker das Geld fÃ¼r ein Brot Ã¼ber die Theke reichst und er dir dann das Brot nicht gibt, das sei normale GeschÃ¤ftstÃ¤tigkeit. Lies mal im Gesetzbuch nach abwann ein Vertrag zustande kommt..........

Das hat nichts mit dem von dir oben genannten Sachverhalt zu tun etwas nicht zu
Erhalten bei Bezahlung ist ja echt Asozi.......!
AuÃer dem achte mal beim Einkaufen darauf wie oft (Preise) in der Kasse mit Sicherheit
Extra falsch eingegeben sind, da steht die Butter am Regal fÃ¼r 0,59â¬ und in der Kasse mit
0,61â¬ wer achtet da schon drauf usw. wenn man mehr als 10 teile hat  und die VerkÃ¤uferin
ruck zuck Ã¼ber den Scann zieht die teile.

Dann passt da auch so ein Spruch,oder ?


----------



## Dämon__ (11. November 2007)

> Außer dem achte mal beim Einkaufen darauf wie oft (Preise) in der Kasse mit Sicherheit
> Extra falsch eingegeben sind, da steht die Butter am Regal für 0,59 und in der Kasse mit
> 0,61 wer achtet da schon drauf usw. wenn man mehr als 10 teile hat  und die Verkäuferin
> ruck zuck über den Scann zieht die teile.
> ...



Ist dir das schon passiert und wie hast du den da reagiert?


----------



## Big Bomber (11. November 2007)

Also, zuerst habe ich gedacht, ja, kann mal sein, dass hinten einer preisreduziert hat und 
halt vorne noch keiner den neuen Preis in die Kasse eingegeben hat usw.(Tomaten - SoÃe der Preis am Regal 0,39â¬, an der Kasse 0,49â¬) leider war das nicht so, warum, weil eine Frau meinte, dass Sie genau das gleiche einen Tag vorher auch schon mal gesagt hat, dass genau dieser  P. nicht stimmt.
Nun, so nach 2 Tagen kam mir die Idee in den Kopf,  kauf den schei... noch mal, und
Ja die GLEICHE Sache schon wieder, Zufall ??
Alleine nur in diesem GeschÃ¤ft sind mindestens 5-8 Artikel falsch vom Kassenpreis ,bei jedem 2. Einkauf wenn man drauf achtet : Bingo - es Ã¤rgert mich natÃ¼rlich auch, aber was soll man da machen auÃer halt immer wieder sagen, der Preis ist falsch.
Wenn man es auf die Spitze treiben will kÃ¶nnte man eine Top10 unter den LebensmittelgeschÃ¤ften machen und man wird staunen was da so bei raus kommt!
Wie viele Leute, auch ich, schon so am Tag Lehrgeld gezahlt haben, weil Sie nicht drauf geachtet haben, mÃ¶chte ich nicht wissen.


----------



## vinZ_ (11. November 2007)

wo kann ich hier im forum nochmal mein estohlenes bike eintragen?


----------



## Matze 82 (11. November 2007)

Hi,

so meine Bikes sind nun alle gegen diebstahl mitversichert in der Hausrat.

Bekomme ich Diebstahlsfall max 2000 euro für 1 gestohlenes bike.

Und es ist egal wieviele bikes man hat, man bekommt immer den wiedererschaffungspreis bis max 2000 euro.Und das LAngt bei mir dicke


----------



## Big Bomber (11. November 2007)

@Matze
Und Alter ist egal? (Bike)
Sowie auch Kaufpreis ?(Bike)


----------



## Matze 82 (11. November 2007)

Hi,

ja alter ist egal man bekommt das was man für das bike bezahlt hat.
in meinem fall 2 prozent der versicherungssumme von der hausratversicherung also max knappe 2000 vom bike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Big Bomber (12. November 2007)

@Matze82
Frage:Bei welcher Versicherung bist du,meine Macht das nicht  in dieser Form,   im1 Jahr grade mal 90% .............im 2 dann 50%  .......usw .
Und das ist kein gutes Angebot finde ich , für meins habe ich 2700 gezahlt


----------



## Scapin (12. November 2007)

Hallo*
ist bei mir aber genauso. Meine bikes sind bis 3500,00â¬ versichert. Bekomme auch immer den Anschaffungspreis erstattet (3% der Hausratsumme). Bin bei der HUK - aber die Allianz hÃ¤tte dies bei einem Wechsel auch mit Ã¼bernommen. Scheint also so ungewÃ¶hnlich nicht zu sein. Musst halt nur genau auf die Versicherungsbedingungen achten. Mit denen von der HUK kann ich aber gut leben. Aber auch die Ã¤hneln sich bei den Versicherungen.
Scapin


----------



## Big Bomber (12. November 2007)

@Scapin ,danke deine für Imfo 
oh, ha öö ich muss glaube ich mal Wechsel!!!!!!!!!


----------



## the.menace (15. November 2007)

Hiho,

mir haben sie im Laufe der letzten Woche mein Scott Racing Expert in Kassel aus dem Keller gestohlen... habs zwar schon im passenden regionalforum gepostet

 (http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=307514)

Aber es kann ja nicht schaden das hier nochmal zu erwähnen, falls es vielleicht nochmal woanders auftauchen sollte...

Es handelt sich dabei um ein Scott Racing Expert 04

Das eine Bild zeigt den Zustand wie es beim Kauf aussah. Auf dem anderen Bild sieht man den fast aktuellen Zustand.











Folgende Teile wurden mitlerweile gewechselt und befinden sich momentan an dem Bike.


Gabel: Marzocchi MX pro ETA (aktuelles Model) ohne die großen Aufkleber an der Außenseite.

Bremse: Magura HS 33 in schwarz (Besonderheit -> eine Schraube zur Befestigung am Sockel ist verchromt anstelle der dunklen Orginalschrauben) vorn rote Bremsbeläge, hinten schwarze Bremsbeläge

Lenker: SQ Lab 316

Griffe: SQ Lab 702

Sattel: SQ Lab 613

Pedale: Shimano PD - M 324 (Kombipedal)

Vorbau: nicht orginal Scott - matt schwarz 

Flaschenhalter: schwenkbar

Tacho: Sigma BC 1606 DTS Wireless

Rücklicht: Trelock LS 610

Vorderlicht: Halterung von Trelock LS 730

Bereifung: Schwalbe Smart Sam 26 x 2.25



Ein angemessener Finderlohn versteht sich...


----------



## greenthumb (20. November 2007)

grad diebstahl verhindert.

der typ hatte meins mit seinem schloss angekettet und habs per schlüsseldienst befreien lassen. morgen wärs sonst sicher weg gewesen. im grunde ne super gelegenheit um sich auf die lauer zu legen aber is grad winter.

kann jedem nur raten immer freiflexen lassen, kostet nur ca. 50 .

Ort: Uni Lübeck


----------



## Chaoskrieger (20. November 2007)

krass... aber ich hätte gewartet, bzw die bullen gerufen


----------



## greenthumb (20. November 2007)

ich hatte die bullen da, die meinten ich solls halt mehrfach anketten oder schlüsseldienst aber auf die lauer legen würden die sich nicht. eigentlich schade da man stark davon ausgehen kann dass das jemand holen wollte.


----------



## 1. saison (20. November 2007)

moin moin,
nun hats mich auch erwischt.

tatort: marburg/ rudolfsplatz/ ecke bereket
tatzeit: montag 17:00 - dienstag 9:00

das bike:
keins vonne stange, komplett selbstaufgebaut, deswegen bin ich auch so am heulen.

mattschwarzer kinesis superlight 7005 16-er rahmen. ganz ohne aufkleber, logos etc. . fällt auch sofort auf. besonderes kennzeichen. am oberrohr befindet sich an der rechten seite eine kleine delle.

gabel schwarz metallic, auch ohne aufkleber, logo.

schaltung und schaltwerk: shimano XT in silber.

felgenbremsen: SD7 in mattsilber.

schaltbremshebel: schwarze alivio ( war noch auf der suche nach nem günstigen xt schalthebel, dann hätte ich getauscht)

der lenker ist schwarz und von???. die hörnchen sind aus alu und haben so einen abgenutzen bräunlichen touch. besonderes kennzeichen bei den hörnchen ist, dass sie oben durch einen sturz leicht schräg abgeschliffen sind.
moosgummigriffe.

oki, wenn ihr das bike seht oder es euch angeboten wird, dann meldet euch.

grüsse,

christian


----------



## grauer wolf (23. November 2007)

mir wurde letztes Jahr in Jena mein Marin Quake geglaut von irgend einem Spinner.
das schlimste an der sache war, ich hatte es mir zur Jungendfeie aufgebaut gehabt und 2 klasse 8 Schlösser dran und hab
auch noch gesehen wie er an sechs Leunten vorbei weg fuhr. Solche Typen müsste man vom Fahrrad runter Gnüpeln. 

mein bike:
marin quake 17'' weiß, z1 freeride in silber, NG Lenker+ Vorbau, Mavic D323 laufradsatz, Antrieb komplett Schimano LX, Kurve Sattel, Odyssey Pedale


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heatwave (27. November 2007)

@1.Saison wenn du Ersatz von deiner Hausratversicherung erwartest, dann solltest du dich mit der Klausel 22 deiner Hausratversicherung vertraut machen, bevor du die Schadenmeldung einreichst.

Nur so'n Tipp


----------



## Boramaniac (27. November 2007)

Einem Freund wurde auch das Rad aus der Garage, welche auf einem 
Eigenheimgrundstück steht, gestohlen. Sein Bike war registriert.






Und wie es der dumme Zufall so will stoppt die Polizei 14 Tage danach 
in einer 50km entfernten Stadt einen Radfahrer, der ohne Licht durch 
die Fußgängerzone radelte. Die Kontrolle ergab, dass es sich um das 
besagte gestohlene Rad handelte. Glück gehabt...


----------



## chris5000 (29. November 2007)

FYI: 100 Räder suchen ihre Eigentümer
(Gebrauchtradhändler in Berlin aufgeflogen):

http://www.rad-spannerei.de/blog/2007/11/28/100-raeder-suchen-ihre-eigentuemer/

Gruß,
Chris


----------



## gt-liebhaber (30. November 2007)

Gestohlen wurden in der Nacht vom 23. zum 24.11. von 2-8 Uhr folgende Räder aus meinem Keller.
Dazu wurde die Haustür eingeschlagen und sich somit Zutritt zu den Kellerräumen verschafft und dann seelenruhig alles Wertvolle aus meinem Keller getragen. Ein anderes wertiges MTB einer Nachbarin ist auch weg. Ich denke jemand hat mich beobachtet, dann sich mal die Örtlichkeiten angeschaut und Samstag wurde halt zugeschlagen.

*Stevens X8 Race Disc Modell 03
*-XT 4-Kolben-Disc
-180er Scheibe vorne(EBC)
-Kunststoff-Bremsleitungen
-war nur alte XT Kurbel 48/36/26 dran
-rote Koolstop-Bremsbeläge
-105er RR-Schaltwerk
-Kette Shimano HG93
-Kassette Ultegra 11-23
-Sattel Selle Italia SLR XP
-Starrgabel Kinesis Crosswind 450 Disc
-Trelock FC900 Radcomputer
-Barends Ritchey WCS kurz gerade
-Laufradsatz Mavic Speedcity
-Reifen Conti GrandPrix Attack/Force
-Kork-Lenkergriffe
-Sattelstütze Ritchey Pro
-Lenker Ritchey WCS
-Vorbau Oxygen
-Rahmen kann nur mit Disc gefahren werden





*Stevens Cityflyer Modell 05
*-Bremsen Magura HS33 ´06
-Brakebooster Magura original schwarz
-Bremsbeläge Koolstop ROT
-Inter 8 Premium
-Stahlflexbremsleitungen
-Bereifung Conti TopContact Winter 700x37C
-Vorderrad mit Nabendynamo Shimano DH3N20
-Glocke Standard
-Schalthebel Shiman SL-8S20
-Ergon Lenkergriffe für Rohloff/Nexus
-Sigma BC1606L Tacho
-Scheinwerfer B&M IQ Fly Senso Plus
-Rücklicht B&M Toplight Flat Plus
-Gepäckträger Bor-Yueh schwarz
-Schutzbleche SKS Blümels schwarz mit Schmutzlappen vorne





*Toxsin Trial Frame 1
*-26"
-Bremse vorne Magura Marta
-Bremshebel vorne Deore LX
-Kettenspanner Point
-Bremse hinten Magura HS33 Raceline mit gelben Belägen
-Felge hinten geflext
-Laufräder TryAll schwarz/gold gelocht
-Reifen vorn Maxxis
-Reifen hinten TryAll
-Griffe Reverse Imperial





Weiterhin wurde noch diverses, bzw. eigentlich alles an Werkzeug(SKS Airbase, Rennradständer, Reifen, etc.pp) gestohlen und viel Zubehör und Ersatzteile!
Wem irgendwas angeboten wird, bitte melden!


----------



## chörli (3. Dezember 2007)

Dazu: Meine Meinung war, dass Münster der Ort der meisten Raddiebstähle  sei. Laut Polizei im Jahr 3000 Räder, egal ob alt, neu, Damen-,Herren- oder Sportrad.
Bei mir um die Ecke in der letzten Woche 2 MTB's. Der Bolzenschneider blieb zurück.
Im letzten Quartal wurde ein Holländer geschnappt. Er hatte auf seinem Kleintrasporter 17 Räder zum Abtransport nach NL !!
Alle Räder war abgeschlossen.


----------



## homopus (11. Dezember 2007)

Hi,

gehöre nun auch zu denjenigen, denen auf eine Art und Weise das Rad geklaut wurde, wie ich es vorher für unmöglich gehalten hätte 
Gestern Nachmittag zwischen 12.30 und 15.30, wurde uns im Ennepe-Ruhr-Kreis ein Orange/gebürstetes Steppenwolf Tycoon XC Woman im Hausflur, direkt vor der Wohnungseingangstür entwendet. 
Und das größte ist, sowohl meine Frau als auch ich waren während des gesamten Zeitraumes zuhause. Das ungewöhnliche ist, dass wir in einem wenig frequentierten Dreifamilienhaus wohnen, wo erstens seit Jahren jeder Fremde bemerkt wird und zweitens die Treppen so laut knarren das man jeden hört der hinauf oder hinunter geht. 
Das einzig auffällige gestern Nachmittag war nur, ein Paketfahrer eines Unternehmens was bekannt wurde durch Transporte für den Ottoversand...dieser Bote gab Vormittags ein Paket für uns beim Nachbarn ab und hatte Nachmittags bei uns geklingelt, da er dieses Paket angeblich noch einmal einscannen müsse. Ich kann natürlich nicht sagen, ob dies ein dummer Zufall ist und ich einen unschuldigen verdächtige. Tatsache ist knapp eine Stunde später war das Rad spurlos verschwunden . 
Weder wir noch unsere Nachbarn haben jemand anderem während des fraglichen Zeitraums die Tür geöffnet...Meine Gefühle für den der das Bike nun unter seinem Hintern hat, beschreibe ich besser nicht...und das die Hausrat eher nicht aufkommt versteht sich fast von selbst. Strafanzeige hab ich natürlich trotz geringer Hofnnung gestellt, aber vielleicht hält der ein oder andere von Euch ja mal ein wenig die Augen auf und das Steppenwolf taucht genauso ungewöhnlich wie es verschwunden ist wieder auf...etwas auffällig ist das Tycoon ja schon...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Black Evil (11. Dezember 2007)

ich hoffe, du hast bei der Anzeige den Packetfokko erwähnt. Ganz zufällig war das nämlich nicht ! Unter solchen Zustellern befinden sich viele Diebe - das ist eigendlich bekannt. (sagt meine Freundin zumindest grad - die is beier Schmiere..)


----------



## hooliemoolie (13. Dezember 2007)

so was is mies echt !!

http://www.hanf-spiel.de/?ID=92108


----------



## patrol (17. Dezember 2007)

homopus schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> gehöre nun auch zu denjenigen, denen auf eine Art und Weise das Rad geklaut wurde, wie ich es vorher für unmöglich gehalten hätte
> Gestern Nachmittag zwischen 12.30 und 15.30, wurde uns im *Ennepe-Ruhr-Kreis* ein Orange/gebürstetes Steppenwolf Tycoon XC Woman im Hausflur, ...



Mein Beileid!  

Das solltest du mal Lokalen Bikeforum unter "Ruhrgebiet, Niederrhein, Düsseldorf, Bergisches Land und Westfalen" -> "Elfringhauser Schweiz, Witten und Umgebung" posten!

Sollte dein Bike noch weiterhin im EN-Kreis und Umgebung unterwegs sein, bleibt es sicher nicht lange unentdeckt!


----------



## Gothro (28. Januar 2008)

heyho.... nun auch mein fahrrad geklaut. ich hoffe einfach ma, dass ihr es seht: grossman fdt-24 rahmen, matt schwarz lackiert mit mehreren silbernen aufklebern. weiße federgabel, weiße pedalen, hinterradfelge is im tarnlock.
ich wohne in berlin, in mitte wurdes mir geklaut...
http://img295.imageshack.us/img295/8694/img5193nu8iw4.jpg


----------



## olav/o (30. Januar 2008)

Hallo Zusammen,

jetzt hat es auch bzw. mein Rad erwischt.

Am Montag den 28.01.2008 wurde mir während ein Nachbar auszog mein geliebtes Centurion No Pogo Eurofighter '98 aus meinem Keller in Köln-Lindenthal gestohlen. Da dies inzwischen eher eine Rarität ist möchte ich Euch Kölner hier bitten die Augen aufzuhalten. Das wäre sehr nett von euch.

Marke: Centurion
Modell: No Pogo Eurofighter 1998
Rahmenhöhe: 52 cm
Farbe: Rahmen = blau
          Gabel und Felgen = gelb
Reifen und Sattel = schwarz
          Sattelstütze, Vorbau und Lenker = silbern

Besonderheiten: blaue Magura Hydraulik-Felgenbremsen
                       Marzocchi Bomber Z2 Gabel                       
                       Sachs Plasma Schaltwerk
                       Stronglight Kurbeln
                       Flite Trans Am Sattel ( Loch in der Mitte)
Shimano Klickpedale
Continental Vertical Pro Bereifung
                       biogrip Griffe
                       kleine silberne Billy-Klingel


----------



## Gralmaster88 (31. Januar 2008)

Guten Abend Bikerkollegen,

Oh ja Bikeklau, da machts bei mir doch glatt klick. War vor etwa 4 Jahren. Zu der Zeit hatte ich noch in einem ziemlichen Gethoblock gewohnt, naja ich bin dann eines Abends nach Hause gekommen und hatte mein Fahrrad, zu der Zeit ein Giant Boulder Crossrad, kurz vor der Haustür abgestellt, war jedoch nach wenigen sekunden wieder draußen, naja und dann wars weg.
Mein Gott ich hab mich auch tierisch aufgeregt.
Hatte dann natürlich sofort Anzeige erstattet. Ein kleiner Lichtblick hat sich ein paar Tage darauf dann doch aufgetan! Bin da mit nem Kollegen in der Schule über den Schulhof gelaufen und ein Radfahrer führ an uns vorbei und hat sein Bike am Radständer abgestellt. Ich hatte den Drahtesel net erkannt aber mein Freund fragte sofort: >Stephan, das ist doch dein Giant, oder?<
Beim näher Hinsehen hatte sich das dann auch bestätigt. Der Rahmen war zwar Überlackiert und das sehr unsauber, aber anhand markanter Parts und der Seriennummer stand fest das es sich tatsächlich um mein gestohlenes Giant gehandelt hat.

Aber zu meinem Bedauern bin ich auf dem erstandenen Schaden sitzen geblieben und der Dieb konnte aufgrund seiner Minderjährigkeit nicht belangt werden.
Einen kleinen Trost hatte die Sache. Der Mistkerl ist von der Schule geflogen.


Dachte mir ich schreib die Story einfach mal hir rein.

Gruß
Gralmaster88


----------



## olav/o (1. Februar 2008)

Hallo Zusammen,

hier ist (oder sollte) jetzt auch ein Foto zu sehen sein.
P.S. Falls jemand von Euch ein No Pogo Eurofighter bei ebay sieht wäre es nett mich zu benachrichtigen.

Danke schon mal!!!


----------



## [elvis] (5. Februar 2008)

Hallo,

zwischen Samstag (26.01.2008) und Montag (04.02.2008) wurde aus meinem (abgeschlossenen) Keller in 54293 Trier-Biewer mein Fahrrad entwendet.

*Modell: Cube Comp Ltd (Modelljahr 2006)
Farbe: dunkelgrau / silbern
Seriennummer: S 050703303*






Besonderheiten (Abweichung von Serienausstattung und Bild)
 Sattelbespannung links hinten ca. 4 cm aufgerissen
 Große, schwarze Pedale (Bärentatzen)
 Schwarze Schaumgummigriffe (Modell Ritchey WCS)
 2 unterschiedl. Mäntel der Marke Maxxxis (gelber Schriftzug)
 Steiler Vorbau der Marke X-tasy
 großes Rücklicht an der Sattelstange
 silberner Trinkflaschenhalter, schwarze Klingel
 schwarzer Schriftzug Limited am Oberrohr entfernt
 Packband zur Abdichtung des Sattelrohres (unter Schnellspanner)

Hinweise jeder Art bitte an 0651 / 9925405 oder 01577 / 4720465 
oder [email protected] oder natürlich hier.
Für Hinweise, die zur Wiederbeschaffung führen oder für die Wiederbeschaffung zahle ich *150Euro Finderlohn*.

Danke für´s Augen-offen-halten!
[elvis]
- sehr betrübt in Anbetracht des hohen, ideellen Verlustes (das Rad hat diverse, tolle Fahrradurlaube mitgemacht) -


----------



## [elvis] (7. Februar 2008)

Hallo, da ich weder gefunden habe, wie man den Beitrag löscht, noch, wie man ihn ändert, kann ich hier dementsprechend nur "antworten" und sage, dass mein Rad wieder aufgetaucht ist und die Suchanzeige sich somit erledigt hat. Auf den genauen Sachverhalt möchte ich nicht eingehen. Alles ist ok und ich hab das Rad ohne Kosten oder Schaden zurückerhalten.
Allen anderen Diebstahlopfern gilt dennoch mein Beileid, ich kann´s ja jetzt sehr gut nachvollziehen...
Grüße,
[elvis]


----------



## Rammsteinbiker (9. Februar 2008)

Nun hat's auch mich erwischt.  

Mein Stadtbike wurde am Faschingsdienstag in Nürnberg am Hauptbahnhof gerippt. Mit zwei guten Schlössern gesichert.





Leider ist das Foto nicht ganz aktuell.

Dynamics	
Rahmen	Charger Disc
Rahmennummer	S051101970
Federgabel	Answer Relic Air Super Lockout (entgegen dem Foto)
Schalt-/Bremshebel	Deore LX Dual Control Hydraulic
Schaltwerk	Deore XT 9-fach Reverse
Umwerfer	Deore XT
Laufräder	Mavic XM317 Disc
Naben	Deore LX
Reifen Schwalbe Smart Sam
Bremsen 	Deore LX Disc 180/180
Kurbel	Deore XT 44-32-22 Hollowtech (entgegen dem Foto)
Vorbau	X-Tasy
Lenker	Ritchey Rizer
Sattel	Selle Royal Contour (entgegen dem Foto)
Sattelstütze	Dynamics 31,8
Griffe Syntace Moto
Pedale	Wellgo LU-970


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hot Carrot (9. Februar 2008)

Beileid.

Aber wie kann man so ein Bike am Bahnhof stehen lassen, und dann noch wenn die Narren umher ziehen


----------



## Rammsteinbiker (9. Februar 2008)

Weil ich nicht mein Rocky oder mein Reaction nehmen wollte. Spass beiseite. Ist halt das günstigste Bike aus meinem Fuhrpark gewesen. Ist ja auch über ein halbes Jahr gut gegangen (bis auf 2x den hinteren Spritzschutz und zwei Reflektoren als Schwund).
Und die Narren sind doch das ganze Jahr unterwegs, wenn man sich mal einige Verkehrsteilnehmer so anschaut.


----------



## Hot Carrot (9. Februar 2008)

Rammsteinbiker schrieb:


> Weil ich nicht mein Rocky oder mein Reaction nehmen wollte. Spass beiseite. Ist halt das günstigste Bike aus meinem Fuhrpark gewesen. Ist ja auch über ein halbes Jahr gut gegangen (bis auf 2x den hinteren Spritzschutz und zwei Reflektoren als Schwund).
> Und die Narren sind doch das ganze Jahr unterwegs, wenn man sich mal einige Verkehrsteilnehmer so anschaut.




Mit den Narren gebe ich dir recht  

Aber trotzdem schade um das Bike  

Falls es hier auf taucht, was ich nicht glaube dann wird man dir mit Sicherheit Bescheid geben.


----------



## MotörBike (11. Februar 2008)

homopus schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> gehöre nun auch zu denjenigen, denen auf eine Art und Weise das Rad geklaut wurde, wie ich es vorher für unmöglich gehalten hätte
> Gestern Nachmittag zwischen 12.30 und 15.30, wurde uns im Ennepe-Ruhr-Kreis ein Orange/gebürstetes Steppenwolf Tycoon XC Woman im Hausflur, direkt vor der Wohnungseingangstür entwendet.
> ...



Das ist es nicht zufällig:

http://cgi.ebay.de/Steppenwolf-Tyco...ryZ30745QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Black Evil (11. Februar 2008)

Dafür ist die Beschreibung eigendlich zu detailiert....


----------



## Deleted 5247 (12. Februar 2008)

Da der Name des eBay-Verkäufers "Homopus" lautet, ist es wahrscheinlich das Rad von dem Forum-Mitglied Homopus.


----------



## M!tch (12. Februar 2008)

ebay" data-source=""
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
ebay schrieb:
			
		

> Artikelstandort:	Ennepetal, NRW, Deutschland



das ist es mit sicherheit. entweder der verkäufer ist ganz schön dumm oder der bestohlene hat das rad nach erhalt der versicherungssumme und neukauf wiedergefunden.
im übrigen können auch bike-diebe ahnung vom material haben und eine detaillierte beschreibung abgeben. allerdings ist es schon ziemlich dreist sowas bei ebay zu verscherbeln, da dort wohl jedes diebstahlopfer hinschaut, das die hoffnung noch nicht aufgegeben hat.

EDITH sagt mir grad folgendes: "Verkäufer: homopus"
da bin ich mal auf eine erklärung gespannt.

EDIT2 (nach dem post von floidacroid): vielleicht hat niemand das bike gekauft und da wurde es eben gestohlen. aber warum sollte er es dann in diesem thread posten.


----------



## homopus (12. Februar 2008)

@all:
Zunächst mal ich finde klasse das es einige unter unter gibt die wirklich die Augen aufhalten ...ich zitiere mich nun mal selbst aus einem anderen thread in dem ich vor ca. 4Wochen bereits gepostet habe. Ich hoffe der Rest ist halbwegs selbst erklärend...


homopus schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> da unser Steppenwolf vor Weihnachten in Ennepetal auch geklaut wurde, kann ich dir nur den tip geben möglichst täglich bei Ebay und in den Foren nach deinem Bike ausschau zu halten. Auch wenn´s idiotisch bzw. unmöglich klingt, unseres haben wir genau so wieder aufgefunden . Vielleicht hast ja ebenso viel Glück wie wir, würde es dir wünschen.



P.S.: Die Auktion bei Ebay wurde von mir beendet da ich das Bike gestern privat zu einem für mich annehmbaren Preis veräußert habe...


----------



## Rammsteinbiker (12. Februar 2008)

Meins wurde auch wieder gefunden.  
Meine Eltern bekamen heute einen Anruf von unseren Freunden und Helfern.
Ich soll morgen Vormittag anrufen weil der zuständige Polizist nur früh da ist.
Hoffe es ist noch im Originalzustand zumindest zum grössten Teil.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MotörBike (12. Februar 2008)

Wie heißt es doch so schön: 'Alles wird gut!' -> manchmal


----------



## Rammsteinbiker (13. Februar 2008)

So, mein Fahrrad ist wieder zuhause.  
Es fehlt ihm nichts ausser einem platten Hinterrad.
Auf dem Schaden mit den beiden Schlössern werde ich wohl sitzen bleiben,
da der Typ obdachlos ist und bei ihm wohl sowieso nichts zu holen ist.
Er hat doch tatsächlich zwei Tage nach dem Diebstahl versucht mein Bike
und ein weiteres Ghost in silber/blau bei einem Händler in Nürnberg zu verkaufen. Dieser hat dann erstmal die Rahmennummern bei der Polizei prüfen
lassen und Bingo.
Also wer in Nürnberg ein silber/blaues Ghost Hardtail, ich glaube es war ein Miss 5700, vermisst, es ist auf der Wache Süd Saarbrückener Strasse.


----------



## Joshi4-ever (23. Februar 2008)

schön das wieder da ist


----------



## hannes<< (27. Februar 2008)

Hallo,

mich hats nun auch endlich erwischt  






Geklaut in Idar-Oberstein / Regulshausen ca 25-27.02.2008


Rahmen: richi the ripper (racer x)
steuersatz: hope headset
gabel: pike sl 
bremsen: formula oro
laufräder: Ringle abbah naben +dt swiss fr 6.1 
lenker: da bomb 
vorbau: da bomb minime
kurbeln: shimano saint
sattelstütze: nc13 
sattel: sgd 
schaltwerk: shimano 105 silbern
zahnkranz: shimano 105
kettenführung: E13 srs
schalthebel: sram trigger 9.0
reifen: schwalbe big betty 
griffe: odi lock on mit raceface

Die federgabel ist nichtmehr per uturn verstellbar da die feder rausgesprungen ist, eine vorderadbremse ist auch nicht vorhanden aber eine 200mm scheibe vorne. Der Rahmen hat aus Fahrersicht rechts eine ganz leichte delle an der unterstrebe die nur bei genauerem hinschauen auffaellt.

Wer irgendwelche Hinweise hat oder genauere infos brauch, bitte an mich 0174/2493742 oder an die Polizei RLP.

falls es gefunden wird, kann die belohnung besprochen werden  


MfG hannes<<


----------



## beuze1 (29. Februar 2008)

Hallo,
mich hats nun auch endlich erwischt  
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

dann sei doch froh wenn,s Dich endlich erwischt hat...
womöglich hattest Du ganz großes Glück und es war sogar auf dem
Kinderspielplatz


----------



## cosimonoz (29. Februar 2008)

am sack aufhängen sollte man solches volk!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joshi4-ever (19. März 2008)

Nun hat es mich auch erwischt. wollte heute wieder mal zur messe und da dachte ich mir ich spar mir mal die 3.40 für die Bahn, also ich ab in keller und mein fahrrad geholt. die fahrt dort hin war mal wieder wunder schön. nach genüged spaß und erholung wollte ich nun wieder zu meinem bike und noch eine kleinichkeit bei maces essen, doch dann  ....mein bike war weg ich alles abgesucht in der umgebung direkt an der elbe, doch nichts gefunden nicht mal das kaputte schloss. nach etwa 20 minuten suchen gab ich es in der dunkelheit auf. ich nun wutentbrandt über die brücke zu maces und jedes fahrrad und jeden typ mit fahrrad wütend angeguckt und geschaut ob es meins ist. doch nichts gesehen. schnell noch ein burger gegessen und jedem freund bescheid gesagt das er die augen aufhalten soll. danach 5 minuten auf die bank gesetzt und mich geärgert und mir audgemalt was ich mit dem ar*** mache wenn ich ihn erwische. 

nunja werde also morgen gleich zur polizei gehen und es melden.

hier noch ein paar angaben:

modell: merida white sox ca 8 jahre alt 

Ort wo gestohlen: in magdeburg am messeplatz unter der brücke der elbe festgemacht an einem zaun

rahmennunmmer yF9M02424

farbe: blau, schwarze gabel die sehr weich ist da ich erst eine feder ausgebaut habe die gebrochen war( wollte morgen eine neue holen )
achja ich glaube es ist sehr ungewöhnlich das das fahrrad mit einer federgabel ausgestattet war( hab noch nie eins im i-net mit federgabel gesehen) auf der gabel war ein merida aufkleber (glaub ich )


-rahmenhöhe ca 36cm (jaja ich weiss ist mir viel zu klein für meine 1.80)
-acera schltwerk ... funktioniert supper habs erst gestern eingestellt der dieb freut sich
- sehr lockere kurbelgarnitur
-v-brakes..... die hintere ist mit weißen kabelbindern justiert ( ist nicht schön hat aber super funktioniert) 
-fahrrad computer halterung dran und magnet am vorderad(funk) hab zum glück noch den computer in die tasche gesteckt 
-neuer gelsattel
-neuer lenker weiss nicht wie man den nennt ist so ein gebogener in der mitte (auch neu)
-24 gänge
-hintere ventilkappe fehlt (war eine gute aus alu hab ich zum glück vergessen zu montieren  so ein sch...
-der verschluss vom schnellspanner an der sattelklemme ist abgebrochen den hab ich auch noch....wenn  ich dass so sehen kann ich mir mein fahrrad schon fast wieder selbst aufbauen 
-hatte lackschaden seitlich am oberrohr stümperhaft mit dunklen blauen autolack lackiert ca 4x3 cm
-vordere v-brake bremst stotternt da laufrad seitlich eingedrückt (laufrad eiert aber nicht aber es fehlt eine speiche)
-im hinteren laufrad fehlen 2 speichen in der nähe des ventils

-----mein gott es ist alt.. aber trotzdem meins------


also ich bitte euch die augen mal aufzuhalten ich bekomme zwar bald eh ein neues aber i-wie hänge ich an meinem alten merida.

infos bitte per pn oder an [email protected] 

danke wenn ihr noch infos braucht fragt ruhig... ich werde erst mal trauern

was lernen wir daraus: bezahl lieber 3.40 für fahrscheine


----------



## herbie26 (4. April 2008)

Nun auch ich....

4.4.2008
zwischen 9:00 und 11:45 Uhr 
Tatort ist die Uni Regensburg. Fahrradständer neben der WiWi Cafete.

Bei dem Fahrrad handelt es sich um ein Scott Reflex FX 25
http://www.bikerstreff.de/Bikes/Scott/bilder06/reflex/fx25.htm 

Ein paar Änderungen habe ich an dem Fahrrad vorgenommen:
Bremsanlage ist eine 2008er XT Dual Controller Anlage
Vordere Bremsscheibe 203mm (XTR)
hinten 160mm
http://www.bikepalast.com/popup_image.php/pID/9710/imgID/0 

Am Lenker fehlt der rechte Stopfen und der Griff ist leicht ausgefranzt

Folgenden Sattel hatte ich drauf
http://www.zweirad-stadler.de/Fahrr...ilArtikel=1&ArtikelID=9872&wahlbild=2&sortby=
dieser ist rechts hinten leicht aufgerauht

Schaltwerk ist eine Shimano LX

Auf der Sitzrohrinnenseite ist der Lack an einer Stelle aufgeplatzt (Stecknadelkopfgroß) 


Wenn jemand was über den Verbleib des Fahrrades weis, bitte eine Mail an [email protected]. Es winkt auch eine Belohnung!


----------



## Epinephrin (5. April 2008)

Ich hab´n erst drei Jahre altes Hardtail, mit dem ich meinen Alltag erledige und in der City rumflitzte. Das ist zu einem Bruchteil versichert - ein kalkuliertes Risiko! Nicht, dass ich meine Kohle geschenkt kriege aber Paraneua schiebe ich deswegen nicht! 
Auf dem Renner, und dem Fully, die ich extrem schätze, sitze ich entweder oder sie stehen in meiner Bude! Draußen lasse ich sie nicht aus den Augen!
Auf der anderen Seite legt man sich auch keine Idealgewichts-Schlitten zu, um sich dann mit kiloschweren Schlössern zu behängen, oder!
Bad Boy´s und Junkies wird´s immer geben. Ich meine gebt den Wichsern einfach keine Chance!
Lynchjustiz bringt da nix, da die Typen den Schaden, den sie angerichtet haben, sowieso nicht wieder gutmachen können. Die kann man nur in `ne Therapie zwingen oder einbunkern. Aber davon habt Ihr keine neue Karre!


----------



## Michrat (5. April 2008)

Also wenn ich das alles hier so lese,

dann übertreibe ich es ja doch nicht mit der Sicherheit.

Hier mal ein paar Tipps wie ich den Diebstahl meiner Bikes bisher verhindern konnte:

Zunächst mal lasse ich mein Bike niemals, ich wieder hole niemals aus den Augen.

Ich nutze mein Bike nur zum Sport treiben, sonst nichts.

Ok ab und wann sündige ich auch aber sehr, sehr selten. 

Beispiel, wenn ich in die Sparkasse gehe um mir am Geldautomaten etwas abzuheben nehme ich das Bike mit und zwar bis an den Automaten.

Sollte ich auf Tour mal in ein Kaffee trinken gehen steht das Bike gut angeschlossen im SICHTBEREICH und ich sitze nahe der Tür. Ich kann es aber immer sehen.

Ich verlasse mein Bike nur wenn ich es in meinem Haus verwahre! Sonst nie.
Muss ich mal irgent wo hin, wo ich das Bike nicht mitnehmen oder sehen kann, lasse ich es zuhause. 

Im Haus verwahre ich es mehrfach gesichert. Hinter einer Tür die verschlossen ist, 
das Bike selber ist gut gegen wegtragen gesichert und noch mal mehrfach mit Drahtschloss und Kette angeschlossen. Ein Bügelschloss Sicherheitsstufe 6 hält es fest an der Wand. 

Investieren musste ich dafür so um die 150 Euro ein 4500 Euro Bike sollte das aber wohl rechtfertigen.

Von Bikes gravieren, registrieren halte ich nix, weg ist weg, besser es kommt erst gar nicht dazu.

Besonders gnifflig finde ich die Nightbikerei, da seh ich nicht nur mein Bike sondern auch mich gefährdet. Nichts desto trotz es macht ja super Spaß das Bike im Scheinwerferlicht.

Ein USA Buckmesser und eine Dose KO Pfefferspray sind mein ständiger Begleiter.

Ich zahle lieber 500 Euro Strafe für eine Körperverletzung als 4500 Euro für ein Ersatzbike. 

Bleibt zu hoffen das es wieder gerechter wird in der Welt, ich erinnere mich an Zeiten, da konnte man aus dem Haus gehen ohne abzuschließen.

Ich wünsche allen von Herzen das sie ihre gestohlenen Bikes zurück bekommen.


----------



## Schmutz-Teufel (6. April 2008)

solche diebe werden immer grober!!!!!!
letztens wäre mir fast mein geliebtes p.2 VOR MEINEN AUGEN GEKLAUT WORDEN!!!
Da bin ich mit meinem vater ein bischen in der stadt rumgefahren und wir haben uns in so ein kafee rausgesetzt. mein bike natürlich in sichtweite und angeschlossen.
da sehich plötzlich wie so ein arsch mit einer zange unter der jacke mein schloss aufknacken will.
ich und mein dadd rennen gleih hin .
da der typ uns bemerkt hat ist er sofort abgehauen.
zum glü´ck nichts passiert nur ein paar kratzer im schloss.
er war schon zu weit weg und anzeigen hätt ja nichts gebracht.


----------



## Joshi4-ever (6. April 2008)

gibt es nicht alarmanlagen für sein fahrrad?....dachte da an GPS oder sowas...oder noch besser elektroschocker das wäre mal eine angemesse strafe für solches pack!!


----------



## EvilEvo (6. April 2008)

Joshi4-ever schrieb:


> gibt es nicht alarmanlagen für sein fahrrad?....dachte da an GPS oder sowas...oder noch besser elektroschocker das wäre mal eine angemesse strafe für solches pack!!



Naja ich hatte mich mal über solche GPS-Sender informiert, wie man sie auch in der Mercedes S-Klasse verbaut, aber dafür kann ich mir auch ein neues Bike kaufen, lagen so bei knapp 1600 inklusive dem Ortungsservice.
Ein Bike wiederfinden muss auch nicht toll sein, mein Fully, dass mir im Sommer 05 geklaut wurde(aus einer abgeschlossenene Kirche!) habe ich letzten November von der Polizei zurückerhalten, also was davon übrig war, von der kompletten Deore-Gruppe inkl. hydr. Scheibenbremsen waren nur noch Schaltwerk und Schalthebel übrig, Umwerfer war weg, Kurbel gegen iwas billiges ausgetauscht, eine Bremse hat komplett gefehlt und die zweite wurde gegen irgendwelchen Schrott ausgetauscht. Meine schönen Grimeca-Laufräder hatten mehrere Risse, die Reifen wurden gegen Baumarktmüll getauscht, Titec-Vorbau und Selle-Sattel waren auch weg. Naja mit anderem Frums ersetzt dient es noch als Schulrad.


----------



## Joshi4-ever (6. April 2008)

nach knapp 2 1/2 jahren hast du es doch noch wieder bekommen?? wow da haben die wachtmeister wohl ganze arbeit geleistet und alle verfügbaren streifenwagen drauf angesetzt^^ ohhh man diese böse schlimme welt....dabei können sich die armen fahrräder gar nicht wehren


----------



## lew187 (6. April 2008)

Schmutz-Teufel schrieb:


> solche diebe werden immer grober!!!!!!
> letztens wäre mir fast mein geliebtes p.2 VOR MEINEN AUGEN GEKLAUT WORDEN!!!
> Da bin ich mit meinem vater ein bischen in der stadt rumgefahren und wir haben uns in so ein kafee rausgesetzt. mein bike natürlich in sichtweite und angeschlossen.
> da sehich plötzlich wie so ein arsch mit einer zange unter der jacke mein schloss aufknacken will.
> ...



Ich wär ja hingegangen und hätte ihn gefragt ob ich ihm helfen könne.. dann schlüssel rausholen und schloss aufmachen 

Nee aber ehrlich, sowas muss man immer fotografieren und dann sofort zur polizei. Der macht sicherlich woanders weiter bis er mal erwischt wird.


----------



## kopfnikka67 (6. April 2008)

Sviel ist sicher:
"Das Bike ist nirgends sicher"
Lest mal was heute dem Rothaus Cube Team passierte.

 Während des Swisspowercups in Winterthur wurden dem Team Rothaus-Cube zwei Räder aus dem Teambus gestohlen. Die Täter gingen mit großer Dreistigkeit ans Werk. 

Teamchef Patrik Faller war konsterniert. Die Damen des Teams hatten den Teambus, keine 200 Meter vom Start-Zielbereich entfernt, in der letzten Runde des Männer-Rennens verlassen, um ihre Teamkollegen in Empfang zu nehmen. 
In diesen vielleicht 20 Minuten, ehe der erste Sportler wieder zum Teambus zurück kehrte, müssen die Täter das Fahrzeug aufgebrochen haben. Die Cube-Bikes von Adelheid Morath und Hanna Klein wurden also am hellichten Tag und keineswegs an einem verschwiegenen Ort entwendet.
Gerade Adelheid Morath, die mit ihrem neuen Bike prima zurecht kam, war nach ihrem dritten Platz entsetzt. 
"Diese Dreistigkeit hat mich schon überrascht. Die Täter müssen Profis gewesen sein. Sie haben alles genau beobachtet und schnell gearbeitet haben", sagt Patrik Faller, der den Diebstahl bei der Polizei in Winterthur meldete. Die Bikes haben einen Wert von je 4500 Euro. 
"Ich will auf diesem Weg die Szene vor den nächsten Rennen warnen. Man muss alle möglichen Vorsichtsmaßnahmen treffen", fügte Faller hinzu. Er selbst hatte in der Vergangenheit schon viele Vorkehrungen gegen Diebstahl getroffen. Bisher erfolgreich. 
Doch mit einer solchen Unverfrorenheit hatte auch er nicht gerechnet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kailer (8. April 2008)

Vermisst jemand sein bike in Wien?

Schaut euch mal das Sortiment dieses Verkäufers an:

http://search.ebay.de/_W0QQsassZsimpson_simpson_simpson

Da ich keine Werbung für die Auktionen machen möchte, sind die meisten Biketeile schon weg, aufrufen kann man sie aber trotzdem noch: 

http://cgi.ebay.de/Shimano-Schaltun...ryZ77611QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
http://cgi.ebay.de/Specialized-Fahr...ryZ77608QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
http://cgi.ebay.de/Specialized-Getr...ryZ33503QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
http://cgi.ebay.de/Shimano-Umwerfer...ryZ33503QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
http://cgi.ebay.de/Sattelstuetze-Th...ryZ77607QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
http://cgi.ebay.de/Ritchey-Vorbau-W...ryZ85115QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
http://cgi.ebay.de/Ritchey-Lenker-W...ryZ85114QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Natürlich gilt die Unschuldsvermutung.

Gruß
kailer


----------



## Schmutz-Teufel (8. April 2008)

ja der ve3rkäufer ist bischen merkwürdig.
aber das was er verkäuft und wie er es verkäuft -macht keinen sinn^^.
obwohl ich nicht denke das er töpfe klaut


----------



## Michrat (11. April 2008)

Schmutz-Teufel schrieb:


> solche diebe werden immer grober!!!!!!
> letztens wäre mir fast mein geliebtes p.2 VOR MEINEN AUGEN GEKLAUT WORDEN!!!
> Da bin ich mit meinem vater ein bischen in der stadt rumgefahren und wir haben uns in so ein kafee rausgesetzt. mein bike natürlich in sichtweite und angeschlossen.
> da sehich plötzlich wie so ein arsch mit einer zange unter der jacke mein schloss aufknacken will.
> ...





Na also, so klappt es doch.


----------



## kroiterfee (11. April 2008)

ich freu mich auf den tag wo ich den erwische der mein bike klauen will.... aus der drehung raus gleich ein BÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄM


----------



## EvilEvo (11. April 2008)

Ich fürchte mich vor diesem Tag, habe das Gefühl, dass ich eine Anzeige wegen "schwerer Körperverletzung mit Todesfolge" kriegen werd^^.  Echt, da kann man doch einfach nur draufprügeln bis zum Koma, weiß zwar nicht hundertprozentig was das bringen soll, aber im Affekt würde wohl niemand anders reagieren und wenn der potentielle Dieb verreckt, naja einer weniger, was vernünftiges würde der für Volk und Demokratie eh nicht auf die Beine stellen.


----------



## kroiterfee (11. April 2008)

na so krass seh ichs nicht. absichtlich verletzten will ich niemanden. nur solange festhalten bis die polizei eintrifft und sich drum kümmert. udn dann vielelicht noch mal angst einjagen wenn er das revier verlässt aber sonst nix.
ne schelle fängt er sich sowieso ein. er will ja fliehen udn da ich ihn festhalte geht das ja nur mit gewalt und ich wehre mich dann  krass ists wenn das adrenalin im kopp rauscht und man wie eine maschine reagiert.


----------



## LordLinchpin (11. April 2008)

ihr seit dann so vollgepumpt mit hormonen, ihr denkt ehrlich gesagt nich daran euch nur zu prügeln, dafür denkt ihr in der situation über zuviel nach, immerhin kann er bewaffnet sein. jetzt meine story:
unsere alte werkstatt war direkt an der strasse in einem eckhaus, davor waren diese rot-weißen stangen die mit ketten verbunden sind. da haeb ich mein toy immer angeschlossen wenns wetter gut war. eines tages sehe ich aus dem augenwinkel dass da einer an meinem rad steht und das schloss geknackt hat. der geselle hats zur gleichen zeit gesehen und meinte "pack ihn dir". das hat er aber gehört und wollte flüchten. dumme idee sich mit nem sportler messen zu wollen. ich habe ihn nach ca 100m gestellt bzw er is stehen geblieben weil er nimmer konnte. er hatte sich auf dem fluchtweg auch noch mit dem GROßEN(!!!) bolzenschneider verharkt. ich habe dann auf ihn eingeredet sodass er zurück zu werkstatt kam wo der geselle schon die polizei gerufen hatte. die haben ihn dann mitgenommen. soweit so gut. aber später habe ch post von nem anwalt gekriegt dass sein prozess bald anfängt und meine anklage (schwerer fahrraddiebstahl) fallengelassen wurde weil es an seiner strafe nichts mehr ändert, er war schon wegen gewalttaten, drogenhandel usw verklagt worden...MIT 15!!! immerhin hat er mir das schloß bezahlt. weil einem kunden von uns sein flying circus geklaut wurde und die beiden rahmen eine starke ähnlichkeit besitzen habe ich ihn angerufen und er hat sich dann bei der polizei gemeldet. aber er hatte das rad nichmehr. hatte er übrigends im auftrag versucht zu klauen, das heißt in hildesheim is noch einer unterwegs der mein rad um jeden preis haben will. soller kommen, jetzt bin ich gewappnet. aber am schlimmsten finde ich dass einer der schon so aussieht wie ein krimineller problemlos mit nem großen roten bolzenschneider durch die halbe stadt laufen kann ohne dass es jemanden stört. ich habe ihn danach nie wieder gesehen, so musses sein


----------



## kroiterfee (11. April 2008)

wäre ja schlimm wenn man sich rechtfertigen müsste nur weil man nen bolzenschneide rmit sich rumschleppt. 



der türkenbengel der jetzt ein zerstörtes knie hat war nicht bewaffnet und der ubahn-lokführer hat auch schnell geschalten.


----------



## lew187 (14. April 2008)

wieso stellt die polizei nicht einfach ein paar high end mtb's mit teuren Teilen mitten in die stadt gut verschlossen und wartet einfach auf die viecher die dann kommen und es versuchen zu klauen? Ist doch super easy die dann zu schnappen. Da könnte man täglich ein ganzes dutzend mit packen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joshi4-ever (14. April 2008)

die antwort heißt deutsche demokratie^^


----------



## Matze 82 (14. April 2008)

Hi,


also bei dem Gesindel lass ich mein Bike nur stehen wo ich es immer sehen kann und ich selbst binn hächstens 5 bis 10 meter entfernt.Abgestellt wird es im höchsten gang( hab ich hier aus dem forum) und dann wird es mit einem ABUS Kabelschloss noch gegen hin und mit gesichert.
Wobei das eh nur gelegenheitsdiebe abschrecken soll, da fast jedes noch so gute Schloss mit einem Bolzenschneider knackbar ist.Auser es ist ein Bügelschloss etc.

Hab mir schon gedacht das eventuell klickpedale das fahren etwas erschweren könnte.
Aber am besten die teuren Bikes nur fahren und nicht stehen lass.


MFG


----------



## OHS-core (14. April 2008)

ich hab son Abus Faltbügelschloss immer dabei. da dauerts mit nem Bolzenschneider wohl ne Weile


----------



## pfohlenrolle (15. April 2008)

Seit einigen Jahren werden sehr viele Diebstähle beobachtet, bei denen das Schloß "fachgerecht" mit Spezialwerkzeug geöffnet wurde. Da hilft der dickste Stahlbügel nicht mehr, wenn jemand mit halbwegs Erfahrung und dem entsprechendem Werkzeug ankommt.
Deswegen ein kleiner Tipp von mir: 
Möglichst kein Schloß mit Tubularschließsystem kaufen (die mit den kreisrunden Schlüsseln), denn diese sind besonders einfach zu öffnen. Stattdessen  auf das gute alte Zylinderschloß vertrauen und am besten sein Bike nie unbeaufsichtigt lassen. Idealerweise zwei Schlösser mit verschiedenen Schließsystemen anbringen, denn oftmals hat der Dieb nur Werkzeug für ein System oder kann nur eines öffnen...


----------



## backblech (15. April 2008)

schlösser bringen nichts, wenn jemand ein bike klauen will, dann kriegt er es auch. was bringt es, sein bike mit bügelschlössern an festen gegenständen anzuschliessen, wenn jemand mit nem akkudremel in 10 sekunden den rahmen durchsägt und die kiste fröhlich wegschiebt? die teile sind eh mehr wert als der rahmen, im gegensatz zu diesem leichter zu verscherbeln und auch nicht mit ner id-nummer versehen.


----------



## Dieselwiesel (15. April 2008)

lew187 schrieb:


> wieso stellt die polizei nicht einfach ein paar high end mtb's mit teuren Teilen mitten in die stadt gut verschlossen und wartet einfach auf die viecher die dann kommen und es versuchen zu klauen? Ist doch super easy die dann zu schnappen. Da könnte man täglich ein ganzes dutzend mit packen.



Geile Idee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lew187 (15. April 2008)

ich würde mich sogar freiwillig melden um mal ein paar stunden ein bike zu beobachten. Nichts lieber als diese leute zu schnappen.

Aber die polizei ist sich sowieso zu fein dafür, das interessiert die auch gar nicht ob da ein bike wegkommt oder sonstwas. Ist leider so.

Ist genauso wie unangeschnallt autofahren, das kann jeder machen ohne probleme. Würde man wohl in den seltesten Fällen angehalten werden.


----------



## B.Scheuert (16. April 2008)

lew187 schrieb:


> wieso stellt die polizei nicht einfach ein paar high end mtb's mit teuren Teilen mitten in die stadt gut verschlossen und wartet einfach auf die viecher die dann kommen und es versuchen zu klauen? Ist doch super easy die dann zu schnappen. Da könnte man täglich ein ganzes dutzend mit packen.



In Polen wird das mit Autos schon gemacht. Eine Sondereinheit der Polizei setzt in kooperation mit Autohäusern Köder aus (meist recht teure Modelle), und wartet dann in der nähe... 

Das wär für Fahrräder zwar ähnlich auch denkbar, aber da ist der entstehende Schaden wesentlich geringer, sodass sich die Bildung einer "Sondereinheit" nicht lohnt(was allerdings Ansichtssache ist). Außerdem handelt es sich in dem oben genannten Beispiel um organisiertes Verbrechen, bei dem man versucht, über die Auftragsdiebe an Hintermänner zu gelangen. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass es für teure Fahrräder eine ähnlich gut organisierte und von der Fallzahl ähnliche Struktur gibt. Deshalb halte ich die Idee zwar für gut, sie wird aber wohl träumerei bleiben. Da hilft leider nur eins: ein billiges Fahrrad für die Stadt + ein teures zum fahren und am besten immer unterm Kopfkissen aufbewahren


----------



## kroiterfee (16. April 2008)

ich bin dabei. wie wärs mit hamburg? wenn mein nicolai fertig ist dann schliess ichs an und dann beobachten wir das und wers klauen will kriegt schellen und dann ein date mit der polizei. muss ich mal ebay abchecken nach quartzsandhandschuhen und langen kabelbindern. und je nach klientel wohl auch ne stichfeste weste


----------



## Heinze (16. April 2008)

Wegen der ansich guten Idee mit dem Rad hinstellen und warten bis es einer schnappt... 

Wichtig, dass das Rad auch abgeschlossen ist wenn man es irgendwo hinstellt, denn ansonsten wäre es ne Anstiftung zu einer Straftat. Aber die Idee finde ich gut 

Dann noch in das Rad nen Funksender ins Oberrohr reinschieben und man kann den Laden hochnehmen.

mfg heinze


----------



## kroiterfee (16. April 2008)

neenee das wird nicht bewegt wer sich am schloss zuschaffen macht der begeht bereits den diebstahl. somit ists ein versuch und auch der ist strafbar. 

das wäre mir ein bügelschloss und einen tag urlaub oder wochenende wert.


----------



## lew187 (17. April 2008)

ich wette wenn man sein gutes bike zwischen 13 nd 15 uhr irgndwo wochends in der stadt abschließt dauerts keine 30 min und jemand macht sich dran. Abends dauerts bestimmt nur 10 min. Sowas sollte man mal mit mehreren leuten machen, um den täter festzuhalten. Am besten auch direkt mit digicam dann filmen  Und wenn der täter frech wird mit youtube drohen


----------



## kroiterfee (17. April 2008)

ja man auf jeden fall. wwer sich wehrt wird mit kabelbinder am verkehrsschild festgemacht bis die polizei eintrifft.


----------



## blaues_Kopftuch (17. April 2008)

Oh ja, gibts hier noch Freiburger die sowas gerne mal in  Freiburg machen würden? 

Ich bin sehr dafür es auf ne kleine Verfolgungsjagd ankommen zu lassen bei der der Fahrraddieb ausversehen schwerstverletzt wird.


----------



## Freistiler (17. April 2008)

Wow, alles harte Hunde hier...


----------



## blaues_Kopftuch (17. April 2008)

S Problem in Deutschland ist halt das 500facher Diebstahl nur zur Bestrafung von 1x Diebstahl führt ... da find ich das Ami-Rechtssystem deutlich besser, da sind 500 Diebstähle halt 500 Diebstähle und wenn 1 Diebstahl 3 Monte Haft bringt dann kommt man für 500 gestohlene Fahrräder halt 125 Jahre in Knast (nur um mal den eröffnungsbeitrag nochmal aufzugreifen)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## factoryltd (17. April 2008)

lew187 schrieb:


> wieso stellt die polizei nicht einfach ein paar high end mtb's mit teuren Teilen mitten in die stadt gut verschlossen und wartet einfach auf die viecher die dann kommen und es versuchen zu klauen? Ist doch super easy die dann zu schnappen. Da könnte man täglich ein ganzes dutzend mit packen.



So was ähnliches gibt es in den Staaten mit präparierten Autos, soviele dämliche Typen klauen das Auto und schwupp die Cops schlagen zu. Autodiebstahl tendenz gegen null.  . Zurück zum Bike, meins lass ich nirgends stehen und wenn ich in ein Laden möchte nehm ichs einfach mit rein hatt bisher keinem gestört und auf der Arbeit stehts direkt an meinem Arbeitsplatz ergo ich brauch kein Schloss  

gruss Factory


----------



## kroiterfee (17. April 2008)

ich bin mit meiner leichtbau-hure auch durch karstadt geelaufen und alles. da kam auch nichts. ich suche noch mitstreiter für hamburg!


----------



## klon (18. April 2008)

zum Thema:
GEKLAUT!
Seit dem 10.April vermisse ich mein YETI Kokopelli  aus dem hauseigenen Keller in Heidelberg offensichtlich gezielt entwendet.
Da auch mein Straßenbike im gleichen Keller stand und nicht geklaut wurde gehe ich davon aus, daß es sich um Kenner handelt.
Solltet ihr das Rad irgendwo sehen wäre ich über eine Nachricht dankbar. Solltet ihr JEMANDEN damit sehen (bringt mir seinen Skalp oder) ruft bitte die Polizei an, der Diebstahl ist angezeigt.
So sieht es aus:






YETI Kokopelli Hardtail-Alurahmen in mintgrün (1994?); graue Magura HS33 Bremsen, XT-Schaltung mit Gripshift, PACE Federgabel (auffällig: Bremse auf der Rückseite montiert!), Syncros Sattelstütze und Vorbau, Shimano DX Pedale.
Anders als im Bild sind 2 dicke Slicks drauf (gewesen). Am Oberrohr ist seitlich rechts eine kleine Delle (umlackiert ist schnell).
Das Baby hat mich über 12 Jahre begleitet, etliche Radreisen damit gemacht, seit Beginn die selben Komponenten drauf... Das Bike ist selten genug dass es dem Bikekenner auffallen muss, daher: Über eine Nachricht bei Sichtung wäre ich mehr als glücklich!
 Jörn
post (at) klonklamotten.de


----------



## Igel_im_Nebel (18. April 2008)

Gesten oder heute, weiss ich nicht genau ist  mein MTB Solution   aus dem Keller gelklaut! Der Kellertür war aufgebrochen und das Fahrrad  gestohlen, obwohl  dort  noch zwei andere standen !


Sieht so aus






 Über eine Nachricht bei Sichtung wäre froh!


----------



## Schmutz-Teufel (19. April 2008)

Matze 82 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> also bei dem Gesindel lass ich mein Bike nur stehen wo ich es immer sehen kann und ich selbst binn hächstens 5 bis 10 meter entfernt.Abgestellt wird es im höchsten gang( hab ich hier aus dem forum) und dann wird es mit einem ABUS Kabelschloss noch gegen hin und mit gesichert.
> ...



Also dass hier: http://www.abus.de/de/main.asp?Scre...21661170&select=0104b01&artikel=4003318229756

War vor kurzem mal im test und da haben sie versucht mit richtig viel druck aufm Bolzenschneider (zu zweit hingen sie am Hebel) das Schloss aufzubekommen- ein Paar kratzer am Schloss sonst nichts.
dann mit dem Maschinellen Bolzenschneider-Bei 10 Tonnen gings dann kaputt!
Das wird auf jeden Fall meine nächste investition


----------



## blaues_Kopftuch (19. April 2008)

Igel_im_Nebel schrieb:


> Gesten oder heute, weiss ich nicht genau ist  mein MTB Solution   aus dem Keller gelklaut! Der Kellertür war aufgebrochen und das Fahrrad  gestohlen, obwohl  dort  noch zwei andere standen !
> 
> Über eine Nachricht bei Sichtung wäre froh!



in welcher Stadt?


----------



## Igel_im_Nebel (20. April 2008)

Düsseldorf


----------



## FARUK (21. April 2008)

denk mal das man dieses Schloss mit ein Wagenheber aufkriegt.
man kann sich bei keinen schloss sicher sein man kriegt alles auf.
ich mach es immer so das ein kumpel mindestens draussen auf die bikes aufpasst!naja und zuhause steht der hobel immer neben mein bett


----------



## DiaryOfDreams (22. April 2008)

Hmm, wenn man immer wieder ließt wie gezielt die Bikes aus geschlossenen Kellerräumen geklaut werden, dann lässt das doch echt nur den Schluss zu, das da jemand genau wusste was es wo zu holen gab.
Finde ich schon echt traurig - bald wird man wohl kleinen Kindern noch ganz gezielt die teureren Lutscher klauen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 5247 (22. April 2008)

Ich vermute, dass auch hier im Forum gezielt nach Rädern gesucht wird.

Viele Mitglieder zeigen hier sehr genau, was sie besitzen und gehen mit ihren (Kontakt-)Daten teilweise sehr unbedacht um.


----------



## DiaryOfDreams (22. April 2008)

FloidAcroid schrieb:


> Ich vermute, dass auch hier im Forum gezielt nach Rädern gesucht wird.
> 
> Viele Mitglieder zeigen hier sehr genau, was sie besitzen und gehen mit ihren (Kontakt-)Daten teilweise sehr unbedacht um.



Genau das habe ich mir auch schon gedacht - es wird einem hier wirklich super leicht gemacht sich "sein" neues Rad auszusuchen. Wenn man dann noch Kontakte zu den richtigen Kreisen hat kann man sich sicherlich für wenig Geld ein teures Rad "bestellen"...


----------



## FARUK (22. April 2008)

das erste was ich gemacht habe,war mit meiner hausrat versicherung einpaar prozent zu steigen.weil die erstatten dann nehmlich in fall eines diebstahls den kompletten kaufpreis


----------



## blssurfer (22. April 2008)

1 Stunde im Schwimmbad Phoenix in Ottobrunn, und weg ist das GT Avalanche 1.0
Sch---- Grade mal 2 Wochen alt.


----------



## backblech (22. April 2008)

dass vor schwimmbädern gerne geklaut wird war dir wohl nicht bekannt?


----------



## gurkenfolie (22. April 2008)

Wie geht der polnische Triatlon ? Zu Fuß zum Schwimmbad und mit dem Fahrrad wieder nach Hause.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sladi (22. April 2008)

DiaryOfDreams schrieb:


> Hmm, wenn man immer wieder ließt wie gezielt die Bikes aus geschlossenen Kellerräumen geklaut werden, dann lässt das doch echt nur den Schluss zu, das da jemand genau wusste was es wo zu holen gab.
> Finde ich schon echt traurig - bald wird man wohl kleinen Kindern noch ganz gezielt die teureren Lutscher klauen...



Mir habens hier ein starres Alu Mongoose ausm Fahrradraum gefladert. Das war jemand, der den Schlüssel zum Haustor hat. Alle anderen Räder sind noch da gewesen.
Früher hab ich keinen solchen Raum verwenden können und habs immer in den 4.Stock auf dem Gang abgestellt.
Das war noch ein KTM. Das hat man mit gestohlen, als ich kurz Einkaufen war und dabei das Rad an einem Baustellengerüst angehängt hatte. Blöderweise war die Stange nicht richtig verschraubt (war jedenfalls so, als ich zurückkam).


----------



## Mettwurst82 (23. April 2008)

heute kommt bei stern tv ein bericht über gestohlene fahrräder und wie diese per sattelit aufgespürt werden. da bin ich ja mal gespannt.

22:15 uhr auf rtl.


----------



## kroiterfee (24. April 2008)

guter hinweis!


----------



## Mettwurst82 (24. April 2008)

naja, die vorgestellte lösung ist mit 400  recht teuer und durch die riesigen akkupacks, die ins oberrohr gepackt werden müssen (ja, die haben das geöffnet, ins sitzrohr passen die niemals rein) recht unpraktikabel für alle räder, die als sportgerät verwendet werden.

das einzig interessante war halt, dass die quasi das getan haben, was hier einige gerne tun würden. ein fahrrad in der stadt abgestellt und sich auf die lauer gelegt. nur das verprügeln hat irgendwie gefehlt


----------



## mightyEx (24. April 2008)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=4701941&postcount=1060


----------



## kroiterfee (24. April 2008)

also dann lohnt es sich doch nicht sich das anzuschauen.


----------



## Hot Carrot (26. April 2008)

FloidAcroid schrieb:
			
		

> Beitrag anzeigen
> Ich vermute, dass auch hier im Forum gezielt nach Rädern gesucht wird.
> 
> Viele Mitglieder zeigen hier sehr genau, was sie besitzen und gehen mit ihren (Kontakt-)Daten teilweise sehr unbedacht um.






DiaryOfDreams schrieb:


> Genau das habe ich mir auch schon gedacht - es wird einem hier wirklich super leicht gemacht sich "sein" neues Rad auszusuchen. Wenn man dann noch Kontakte zu den richtigen Kreisen hat kann man sich sicherlich für wenig Geld ein teures Rad "bestellen"...



Wieso wird es einen Leicht gemacht, müssen wir denn alle unsere Räder in der Vitrine stehen lassen


----------



## DiaryOfDreams (26. April 2008)

Hot Carrot schrieb:


> Wieso wird es einen Leicht gemacht, müssen wir denn alle unsere Räder in der Vitrine stehen lassen



Das ist wieder genau so eine Diskussion, wie die, ob eine Frau nicht das Recht hat nachts alleine in sexy Klamotten durch die finstersten Ecken zu gehen, ohne das geringste Risiko das ihr was passiert...

Natürlich hat sie das Recht dazu - aber bringt ihr dieses Recht was, wenn ihr jemand was antun will?

Von daher...


----------



## iiblum (26. April 2008)

Ich reihe mich hier mal ein...

Berlin Mitte / Prenzl. Berg: Schwarzes Poison Zyankali
Gestohlen tagsüber am 17.04.2008.
Das Rad war mit zwei Bügelschlössern gesichert, einem alten Trelock Titan und einem Abus Granit X-Plus 54.
Mindestens das Abus-Schloß sollte noch am Rad gehangen haben, denn davon habe ich keinerlei Knackspuren gefunden (und das war auch nirgends befestigt). Der Dieb war also mit dem Rad auf der Schulter unterwegs...

2006er Poison "Zyankali" mit im Rahmen verlegten Zügen (damals nicht üblich - war wohl ein Rahmen vom "E605").
Farbe: Matt Schwarz mir silberner Beschriftung
Gabel: Marzocchi MX Comp ohne die hässlichen Aufkleber - einfach schwarz
Ausstattung: Komplett Sram X-9
Bremse: Hayes nine
Kurbel: FSA MegaExo Hollowtech

Ausstattung, die von der Liefernorm seitens Poison abweicht:
Reifen: Schwalbe Marathon
Griffe: Ergon Griffe GP1-L (die ohne Hörnchen)

Das Fahrrad war in beinahe neuwertigem Zustand,
Rahemnnummer: S6030101, Gabelnummer: 4288062.

Der Diebstahl wurde natürlich bei der Polizei angezeigt.
Wiedersehen würde natürlich Freude machen - schon alleine, um so einem Dummsack auf die Finger zu hauen, der sich an fremdem Eigentum vergreift!

Grüße,
Zweiblum


----------



## da_dude (7. Mai 2008)

Hi
Also ich habe gerade eine merkwürdige Auktion bei Ebay entdeckt die förmlich nach diebstahl riecht.
http://cgi.ebay.de/26-Mountainbike-...ryZ30746QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
Also delore und und und. Ich finde das ist ein geklautes Rad. Wie seht ihr das?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sunic (7. Mai 2008)

da_dude schrieb:


> Hi
> Also ich habe gerade eine merkwürdige Auktion bei Ebay entdeckt die förmlich nach diebstahl riecht.
> http://cgi.ebay.de/26-Mountainbike-...ryZ30746QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> Also delore und und und. Ich finde das ist ein geklautes Rad. Wie seht ihr das?



was ist daran merkwürdig?


----------



## sunic (7. Mai 2008)

da_dude schrieb:


> Hi
> Also ich habe gerade eine merkwürdige Auktion bei Ebay entdeckt die förmlich nach diebstahl riecht.
> http://cgi.ebay.de/26-Mountainbike-...ryZ30746QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> Also delore und und und. Ich finde das ist ein geklautes Rad. Wie seht ihr das?



was ist daran merkwürdig?


----------



## steinadler (7. Mai 2008)

tag zusammen.
man will ja niemanden verdächtigen, habe aber jemanden bei
ebay gefunden der als privater Verkäufer mehrere shimano XT &
shimano LX schaltungs Set´s verkauft & verkauft hat.
schaut euch mahl sein angebot ( Andere Artikel des Verkäufers) und seine unter - Detaillierte Bewertungen aufrufen - verkauften artikel.

http://cgi.ebay.de/Shimano-XT-Schal...ryZ77610QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

ich kann ja falsch liegen, ich habe nur nicht soviel shimano XT &
shimano LX schaltungs Set´s bei mir rumliegen.

was sagt ihr datzu ???


----------



## hannes<< (7. Mai 2008)

hannes<< schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> mich hats nun auch endlich erwischt
> 
> ...




Hi,

wollte nur bescheid sagen Bike ist wieder da,
vom mysterioesen taeter keine spur und bis auf gangschaltung, sattel und felge "noch" alles heil. 

naja hauptsache mein baby ist wieder da 

den andern wuensche ich noch viel glueck auf der suche..


----------



## pfohlenrolle (7. Mai 2008)

Et stand dann einfach wieder vor deiner Tür, hat dich mit großen (Schalt)augen angeguckt und leise gewimmert :"Bitte, nimm mich wieder zurück. Von dir wegzulaufen war der größte Fehler meines Lebens, Schatz" während es draußen in strömen geregnet hat .... ?!?!


----------



## EvilEvo (7. Mai 2008)

Viel fraglicher finde ich, wie Diebe immer in kürzester Zeit Schaltung und Co kaputt bzw. demoliert kriegen! Als ich mein Bike wieder gekriegt hatte, waren sogar die Schalthebel abebrochen, funktioiert hat sowieso nichts mehr, meine Scheibenbremsen haben sie wahrscheinlich abgebaut, weil sie die auch undicht gekriegt haben. Ich dachte immer, wir sind die Leute die Material verbrauchen, kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass die Leute mit den geklauten Bikes auch damit Sport betreiben?!? Naja...


----------



## hannes<< (7. Mai 2008)

ja richtig, es stand mitten im dorf einfach so rum und natuerlich wie es sich fuer ein gutes dorf gehoert wussten alle (ausser ich) das dass rad da steht 

wie sie die teile kaputt bekommen haben ist mir auch raetselhaft ich habs zumindest nichmal innerhalb von 2jahren geschafft.


----------



## blaues_Kopftuch (8. Mai 2008)

Es passt beinahe hier her, aber hier wo ich wohne hängen regelmäßig Zettel im Flur auf denen steht dann was drauf so in die Richtung von "An gestern Abend 20 Uhr kann ich mich noch erinnern und dann erst wieder an 5 Uhr früh da bin ich hier im Treppenhaus aufgewacht, kann mir jemand sagen was ich gestern gemacht habe und wo mein portmonai und schlüssel hin sind?"

Aber schön zu hören das dein Bike wieder zu dir gefunden hat und wir biker demnach noch nicht komplett von fortuna verlassen wurden


----------



## sinn (8. Mai 2008)

mir ist zwar kein bike, aber ne Marzocchi dj2 '08 un dass zugehörige laufrad Alexrims Specialized mit schraubachse geklaut worden. vllt. sieht ja einer im kreis gemersheim jemand damit rumfahren. bei mir im dorf (zeiskam) wohnen mehrere mitbürger türkischer herkunft, ihnen würde ich sowas zutrauen...naja wenn ich einen mit dem zeug rumfahren seh, dann gibts auf die 12, achja meine  forderbremse hayes stroker is auch weg gekommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joshi4-ever (8. Mai 2008)

und das V haben sie dir auch geklaut von der "forderbremse"?!...schlimme leute!!!!


----------



## mightyEx (9. Mai 2008)

hannes<< schrieb:


> ja richtig, es stand mitten im dorf einfach so rum und natuerlich wie es sich fuer ein gutes dorf gehoert wussten alle (ausser ich) das dass rad da steht
> 
> wie sie die teile kaputt bekommen haben ist mir auch raetselhaft ich habs zumindest nichmal innerhalb von 2jahren geschafft.



Naja, Du musst bedenken - den Leuten, die das Bike klauen, ist es so ziemlich sch***egal was kaputt geht oder auch nicht. Und ich nehme an, dass diese Leute gar nicht wissen, wie man die Technik richtig bedient. Mag sein, dass sie radfahren können, aber das heißt ja nicht, dass sie auch Gangschaltungen und Scheibenbremsen richtig bedienen können  . Et kann natürlich auch sein, dass man sich gemault hat und deshalb das ein oder andere putt ist. Naja und dann gibts auch die Fraktion der zerstörungswütigen, die halt irgendwo ihr Ego ausleben wollen.


----------



## elmex78 (15. Mai 2008)

Ich weiß, es war leichtsinnig, aber jetzt ist es zu spät...Vielleicht nützt der Hilferuf ja etwas:

Am Samstagabend (10. Mai) wurde mir am Bahnhof in Ilmenau/Thür. mein GHOST-Hardtail SE 5002 geklaut. War am grünen Metallzaun mit einem fetten Kettenschloss befestigt, aber der Täter hat den Zaun mit einem Bolzenschneider auseinander genommen. Tatzeit zwischen 19.20 und 0.30 Uhr.

Der Rahmen ist blau-silber, auffälig sind die roten Syntace-Lenkergriffe. Das Bike ist zwar knapp 5 Jahre alt, Federgabel (RockShox Recon), Scheibenbremsen (Avid Juicy 7, 185mm), Vorbau & Lenker (FSA) und Sattel (Selle Italia Max Flite) aber fast neu.

Bei den Bildern bitte die Schutzbleche wegdenken!











Freue mich über jeden Hinweis, der mich weiterbringt und verspreche eine satte Belohnung für den, der was zum Täter oder Verbleib des Fahrrads sagen kann.

Mail: [email protected]


----------



## Schmutz-Teufel (15. Mai 2008)

da_dude schrieb:


> Hi
> Also ich habe gerade eine merkwürdige Auktion bei Ebay entdeckt die förmlich nach diebstahl riecht.
> http://cgi.ebay.de/26-Mountainbike-...ryZ30746QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> Also delore und und und. Ich finde das ist ein geklautes Rad. Wie seht ihr das?



Frage: 	sind Sie sicher, dass die Kurbel eine XT ist? glaube Ihre      Artikelbeschreibung stimmt nicht ganz! MFG	07.05.08
Antwort: 	die Tretkurbel ist von Delore,sorry kein XT

 
sorry für off topic


----------



## Backfisch (16. Mai 2008)

Hot Carrot schrieb:


> Wieso wird es einen Leicht gemacht,



http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=336244


----------



## forever (16. Mai 2008)

DiaryOfDreams schrieb:


> Das ist wieder genau so eine Diskussion, wie die, ob eine Frau nicht das Recht hat nachts alleine in sexy Klamotten durch die finstersten Ecken zu gehen, ohne das geringste Risiko das ihr was passiert...
> 
> Natürlich hat sie das Recht dazu - aber bringt ihr dieses Recht was, wenn ihr jemand was antun will?
> 
> Von daher...


Nunja, aber solche "Damen" haben oftmals ein Schwaches bzw. -gar kein Ego, und definieren sich nur über ihre optische Verpackung, um geradewegs
solche notgeilen Schwachmaten anzumachen...naja..so sind sie halt..die Typen anbei sind auch nicht besser, insofern passt diese Klientel zusammen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hot Carrot (16. Mai 2008)

Backfisch schrieb:


> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=336244



 

Hast leider recht


----------



## kärn (19. Mai 2008)

Moin zusammen,

hier mal meine Kurzgeschichte...

Als ich ca. 10 Jahre als war wurde mir mein erstes MTB vor nem  Supermarkt geklaut. Natürlich war es nicht abgeschlossen, aber zu dieser Zeit war das eigentlich noch kein Problem bei uns im Ort.

Die Polizei riet uns mal selber in den meist von Ausländen bewohnten Bereichen nach dem Rad zu schauen  Ohne Erfolg...

Ein Jahr später kam ich aus einem Laden vor dem ich mein neues Bike angeschlossen hatte. 3 Kerle (ca. 18 Jahre alt) standen mit ihren Rädern davor und waren wohl interessiert an dem Teil. Irgendwie kam mir das eine Bike bekannt vor. Mal genauer hingeschaut und dann erkannte ich das es mein altes MTB war.

Als kleiner Zwerg erstmal nach hause geradelt, dem Vater bescheid gesagt und dann mit Ihm Streife gefahren 

Natürlich kamen uns die 3 auf einem schmalen Radweg entgegen. Mein Vater fragte mich nochmal 3 Sekunden bevor er ans uns vorbeifuhr ob ich mir da ganz sicher bin das es mein altes Rad ist. Ja sagte ich, und schwups stieg der Kollege während der Fahrt ab.

Auf die Frage woher er das Fahrrad hatte sagte er Spirrmüll (russischer Akzent), was unmittelbar mir einer Richtschelle (können auch mehrere gewesen sein ) beantwortet wurde.

Die anderen hielten 2 Meter Sicherheitsabstand und sagten mein Vater soll ihn loslassen, weil er nix gemacht hat.
Aber als das Wort Polizei gefallen ist, stiegen sie auf ihre Hobel und waren weg.

15 min später waren die Polizei da und nahm den Kerl mit.

Die darauf folgende Gerichtsberhandlung brachte keinen Erfolg, und das Bike war völlig im Arsch.


----------



## blaues_Kopftuch (20. Mai 2008)

Also ich bin ja sehr gegen Selbstjustiz *für die Nacht schonmal Schrotflinte auspackt*

Nein im Ernst: Respekt und Glückwunsch, die Notwehr / Notselbsthilfe deines Vaters hat wahrscheinlich mehr gebracht als die darauf folgende deutsche zuckerbrot Justiz


----------



## hannes<< (20. Mai 2008)

mightyEx schrieb:


> Naja, Du musst bedenken - den Leuten, die das Bike klauen, ist es so ziemlich sch***egal was kaputt geht oder auch nicht. Und ich nehme an, dass diese Leute gar nicht wissen, wie man die Technik richtig bedient. Mag sein, dass sie radfahren können, aber das heißt ja nicht, dass sie auch Gangschaltungen und Scheibenbremsen richtig bedienen können  . Et kann natürlich auch sein, dass man sich gemault hat und deshalb das ein oder andere putt ist. Naja und dann gibts auch die Fraktion der zerstörungswütigen, die halt irgendwo ihr Ego ausleben wollen.




Mag schon sein, allerdings sind die Teile die kaputt sind so demoliert worden das es nicht auf Unfallschaeden hinweist sonder eher auf mutwillige Zerstoerung. 

Naja mir ist die ganze Sache relativ egal, hauptsache die wichtigsten Sachen leben noch, aber aergerlich ist es trotzdem da ich mir wohl das biken diese Saison knicken kann und meine freude am biken ist auch ein wenig verflogen..


----------



## akerit (24. Mai 2008)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=337856

Bitte um Eure Hilfe!!!!


----------



## Schote (2. Juni 2008)

Hi!
Vor etwa einem Monat wurde mir mein blaues Merida vor der Haustür gestohlen. Ich stecke mitten im Examen u habe mich bisher wenig darum kümmern können. Ehrlich gesagt, hatte ich die Hoffnung ohnehin schon aufgegeben, es je wiederzusehen Aber wenn ich die Beiträge hier so lese, kann ich fast wieder daran glauben. Einen Versuch ist es Wert. Es nimmt mich doch noch immer sehr mit.. 
Vielleicht taucht es ja doch irgendwo wieder auf und jemand von euch sieht es. Über Hinweise würde ich mich sehr freuen.
Es stand abgeschlossen (über Nacht, muss ich zugeben)  vor dem Haus. Es handelt sich um ein blaues Merida "White Sox", ein älteres Modell, schon etwa von '98, schätze ich und weist auch einige Gebrauchsspuren am Rahmen auf. Es ist ein 24-Zoll Rad, 21-Gang Shimano Gripshift-Schaltung, Shimano-Bremsen.. Auffällige Kennzeichen, die man nicht so einfach manipulieren kann.. ?! Als es gestohlen wurde hatte es einen Schnellspanner für Vorderreifen und Sattel. Sattel, Klingel und Reifenmantel des Vorderreifens haben nicht zum Rad gepasst, sahen eher unsportlich aus: breiter Sattel mit silbernem Reflekor hinten, Silberne Klingel, Reifen beige-schwarz. Die Hörner sind, wie die vordere Gabel ziemlich zerkratzt. Es befand sich eine Halterung für ein Trellock-Bügelschloss unterhalb der Sattelstange, es gab Halterungen für Vorder- u Rücklicht, keine Schutzbleche, kein Gepäckträger, kein Dynamo. An der Lenkerstange war lange Zeit eine Klickfix-Halterung für einen Korb angebracht. Ein Zeg-geprüft-Aufkleber war noch dran. Reflektoren gab es höchstens noch einen. Ständer vorhanden. Naja, alles etwas vage, aber ich würde es sofort wiedererkennen! Hoffe, andere hier auch..
Vielen Dank


----------



## Backfisch (2. Juni 2008)

Schote schrieb:


> ... 24-Zoll Rad, 21-Gang Shimano Gripshift-Schaltung.....breiter Sattel mit silbernem Reflekor hinten, Silberne Klingel, Reifen beige-schwarz...Klickfix-Halterung ... Zeg-geprüft-Aufkleber ...Ständer...



Sei froh, dass es weg ist.


----------



## Elwood_huang (9. Juni 2008)

Gestern beim Publicviewing am Rathausplatz in 45657 Recklinghausen
(zwischen 18-22uhr)

Ist Folgendes verschwunden:

Silbernes Releigh 26" Hardtail mit y-rahmen , 

Besonderheiten:
vorne : montierte Scheibe, aber nur ne V-Brake dran 
Blaue Gabel (RST?)

Lenker/vorbau : Truvativ HUSSELFELT 

Rad ist von nem Freund, hatte ich lange da um es wieder gangbar zu machen und dann wirds bei der ersten Gelegenheit geklaut.

SAUERREI !!!


----------



## master_of_death (17. Juni 2008)

Heyho,

Mein Wheeler 5900zx mit einer DirtJumper3 von '03 wurde vor einiger Zeit gestohlen, habe mich aber nicht gemeldet, weil ich mich mit der Hausverwaltung rumärgern musste (war die Schuld von dem Hausmeister, der mein Rad geknackt und in einen unabgeschlossenen Raum gestellt hat). Das Rad befindet sich noch in Freiburg (zumindest glaubt mein Vater es gesehen zu haben). Das Rad ist zwar nicht mehr viel Wert, aber immernoch  mehr als wenn ich den Zeitwert von der Versicherung kriegen würde.







Sollte jemand das Rad gesehen haben, bzw. zufällig wissen, wo es ist oder aber das Rad zufällig auf der Straße sehen, bitte ich sehr denjenigen aufzuhalten und ggf. Polizei zu rufen (morgen kommt Anzeige raus). Auf jedenfall aber bitte mich auf dem Handy anrufen 0172 1378590. Ich habe die Rechnung mit der Rahmennummer, ergo kann ich nachweisen, dass das Rad mir gehört.

Ich danke schonmal für die Hilfe.

MfG,
Stanislav Uschakow


----------



## mightyEx (18. Juni 2008)

master_of_death schrieb:


> Heyho,
> 
> Mein Wheeler 5900zx mit einer DirtJumper3 von '03 wurde vor einiger Zeit gestohlen, habe mich aber nicht gemeldet, weil ich mich mit der Hausverwaltung rumärgern musste (war die Schuld von dem Hausmeister, der mein Rad geknackt und in einen unabgeschlossenen Raum gestellt hat).



Na dann würd ich aber auch mal den Hausmeister zusammenstauchen. Er hätte ja auch nen Zettel ans Rad kleben können, dass es bis zu dem Termin X zu entfernen ist (es sei denn es bestand z.B. Lebensgefahr oder es brannte irgendwo am/im Haus, dann brauch der Hausmeister nicht warten). Wenn er das Rad kannte, hätte auch ein freundlicher Hinweis genügt das Rad zu entfernen.
In einigen Wohnanlagen werden die Räder markiert, damit z.B. der Hausmeister weiß, wem das Rad gehört und an wen er sich wenden muss, wenn es entfernt werden muss. Andererseits solltest Du auch Hinweise der Hausverwaltung ernst nehmen, wenn das Abstellen an bestimmten Stellen untersagt ist. Das Ist weniger Gängelei als einfach Prävention vor möglichen Unfällen (z.B. Treppenhaus).
Nicht in Ordnung hingegen ist, dass das Rad durch den Hausmeister nicht eingeschlossen wurde, so dass es vor Langfingern nicht sicher war. Da trifft den Hausmeister schon irgendwo eine Mithaftung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Backfisch (18. Juni 2008)




----------



## blaues_Kopftuch (18. Juni 2008)

Meine Meinung:

Was der Hausmeister getan hat war Begünstigung einer Straftat wenn nicht sogar Beihilfe zur Straftat (schließlich hat er das Schloss geknackt)

P.S.: ich bin kein Anwalt

Zusatz: Wenn das in einem der Wohnheime des Studentenwerk Freiburgs passiert ist dann musst nur zum Hausmeister gehen, denn bei solchen "Aufräumaktionen" die übrigens angekündigt werden, wird nur der ultimative Schrott entsorgt und alle anderen Räder die nicht markiert wurden werden eingelagert.


----------



## EvilEvo (18. Juni 2008)

Tut mir Leid mit deinem Bike, hoffentlich findet´s sich wieder an. Ich würd aber mal ein ernstes Wort mit dem Hausmeister reden, nicht alleine, nimm deine Eltern oder so mit, und pflaumt euch nicht sinnlos an, sondern redet sachlich miteinander, aber trotzdem Klartext. Bei der Polizei den Hausmeister auch als Zeugen/Beteiligten angeben, dann muss/sollte er eine Aussage dazu machen. Er soll sich wenigstens an der Entschädigung beteiligen bzw. seine Versicherung, ihn trifft auf jeden Fall eine Teilschuld, warum hat er denn überhaupt das Bike geknackt?


----------



## Munibiker (18. Juni 2008)

Hi
Selber Schuld sich bei der Versicherung nicht zu Melden!!
Hast also Dein neues in den Sand gesetzt!!!Auser der Bremse/Vo. und der Federgabel sonst ist eh nichts mehr wert.
Wenn der Hausmeister Schuld ist(Schuld zuweisung),dann ist es auch nicht richtig Gestohlen sondern nur enwendet(das sind ungesicherte oder öffentliche zugänglichen Sachen).Dafur gibts nichts!!
Lg


----------



## Raule83 (18. Juni 2008)

gleicher Beitrag, wie ausm GT Forum (hoffe gibt kein Ärger)

Tatort Greifswald!
mir wurde Montagn vor der Uni mein rotes GT Zaskar Race '01 gestohlen.
Hab es von 10.30 - 11.40 wie das Jahr zuvor vor der Vorlesung stehen gelassen, als ich rauskam war es weg.

Hier ein paar Bilder (letzteres ist die Rahmennummer)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/0/7/3/9/4/_/large/DSC07493.JPG

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/0/7/3/9/4/_/large/DSC07492.JPG

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/0/7/3/9/4/_/large/DSC02672.JPG

Das Rad war Rahmengröße XL, Umwerfer/Schlatwerk/Kurbeln: XT, Gabel: Manitou Scareb Suber 80, Laufräder: DT Swiss 4.1d auf XT Naben, Magura Louise FR 180/160.

Für Hinweise bin ich sehr dankbar!!


----------



## EvilEvo (18. Juni 2008)

Munibiker schrieb:


> Hi
> Selber Schuld sich bei der Versicherung nicht zu Melden!!
> Hast also Dein neues in den Sand gesetzt!!!Auser der Bremse/Vo. und der Federgabel sonst ist eh nichts mehr wert.
> Wenn der Hausmeister Schuld ist(Schuld zuweisung),dann ist es auch nicht richtig Gestohlen sondern nur enwendet(das sind ungesicherte oder öffentliche zugänglichen Sachen).Dafur gibts nichts!!
> Lg



Er hatte ja das Rad ordnungsgemäß angeschlossen, dementsprechend war er nicht dran schuld, genau deswegen soll er ja den Hausmeister mitverantwortlich machen, wenn Master_of_death´s Versicherung streikt, würde ich eiskalt die Anzeige an den Hausmeister weiterleiten, ist jedoch abhängig davon, warum er das Bike entfernt hat.


----------



## morph027 (18. Juni 2008)

Tatort: Leipzig

Stimmung:   

Bike: siehe Post


----------



## Garfieldzzz (23. Juni 2008)

tatort schöngeising (fürstenfeldbruck) s-Bahn (ich habs da nich hingestellt...sondern meine bekloppte schwester)

nachtblaues Steppenwolf timber 

Sr Suntour Gabel
Alivio Komplett
abgeschlossen mit Abus Kabelschloss
Ritchey Parts 
Händleraufkleber Radhaus Starnberg

weitere Infos und Bilder folgen


----------



## Pecoloco (27. Juni 2008)

Vermisst jemand ein Sream? Bei der Artikelbeschreibung... Na, ich weiß nicht:

http://cgi.ebay.de/banshee-scream_W...ameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem#ebayphotohosting


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## riotrandy (28. Juni 2008)

Hi vielleicht kann ja jemand helfen in Frankfurt

mir ist gestern 27.6 mein weisses Alutech DDU cheaptrick geklaut worden in Nähe Nieder Eschbach. Der Rahmen ist weiss, der Rest schwarz , ausser dem goldenen Steuersatz und den neongrünen Pedalen. Des weiteren besitzt das bike nur noch den keilerkopf am Steuerrohr sowie die beiden Wildsau Aufkleber auf der Kettenstrebe  links und  zwei weisse 55 auf der Gabel sonst wurden alle entfernt.



Marzocchi 55 ATA2  
Leaf Mag Plattformpedale neongrün
SunSingleTrack Felgen schwarz ebenfalls ohne Aufkleber mit Veltec Naben 
Shimano XT kompl., Deore Schalthebel und Gore rideon Schaltzüge
Acros AH-06 Steuersatz golden
austauschbare, horizontale Ausfallenden in Schwarz

Vielleich siehts ja jemand wenn ja bitte die Polizei oder mich (01777919513) verständigen. 
Bin für Hilfe dankbar, ihr könnt ja auch mal im Taunus die Augen aufhalten.

Inhabernachweis für mein Bike kann übrigens auch erbracht werden

Wenn ihr denjenigen seht, roppt ihn runter von meinem Bike bin voll ange"§$§&$/(


----------



## Verbaplex (1. Juli 2008)

Mir wurde vor ca 5 Jahren mein heiß geliebtes Biria gestohlen. Habs mir 1996  zusammenstellen lassen und immer weiter verbessert. Zuletzt hatte es XT V-Brakes, Rigida DP 22 auf Conti Baja/Supercross, rest komplette LX Ausstattung, Gabel marzocchi XC 700.

Ich hab insgesamt über 3000 DM reingesteckt, und es war einfach MEIN Rad. 

Dann hab ichs über Nacht bei nem Kumpel im Hinterhof in der garage stehen gehabt. Die garage hat ne Seitentür, die war offen. Das hat jemand genutzt und weg wars, Nie wieder gesehen, da es schon auffällig war zur damaligen zeit, zudem wars kein alltagsbike. 
Mein Kumpel entzog sich jeglicher Verwantwortung und ich stand da ohne mein schönes Bike.

Daher kann ich sehr gut mitfühlen, wie es allen andren hier geht. Ich emfpinde gegenüber solchen Leuten, die meinen so ein Klau sei was humanes, einfach nur puren Hass, da sowas einfach überflüssig ist.


----------



## cycleman (5. Juli 2008)

gestern nacht wurde mein melonengelbes alutech wildsau freeride bike aus meinem bikeshop gestohlen. die farbe gibts nur 2mal in deutschland!!
wer etwas zur aufklärung der straftat betragen kann, bitte melden!
finderlohn!!!


----------



## cycleman (5. Juli 2008)

hier ein bild


----------



## Fhal (8. Juli 2008)

In der Nacht vom 07.07.08 auf den 08.07.08 wurde einem Freund sein
Fahrrad gestohlen. Es handelt sich um:

Marke: Bulls
Typ: King Boa Disc
Farbe: Schwarz mit roten/silbernen Applikationen
Rahmennummer: SA70963134

Gestohlen wurde das Bike in Essen Altendorf, Ehrenzeller Straße.

Falls jemandem etwas auffallen sollte, bitte mich via PN oder Email
kontaktieren.

MfG,

Fhal


----------



## DoktorDe (8. Juli 2008)

Kurzurlaub: Zwischen Dienstag, 01.07. ca. 19:00 Uhr und Freitag, 04.07.'08 ca. 21:00 Uhr wurde mir mein (natürlich abgeschlossenes) *Bergamont Allride Pro*, RH 44, Modelljahr 2005, in NU aus der Tiefgarage geklaut 


Änderungen / Zubehör:

Serienmäßige Manitou Black Super RTWD (silber) ersetzt durch Manitou Black Platinum SPV IT (silber, goldfarbener Lenkerhebel)
Lenkergriffe mit Kurzhörnchen Ergon GC2-S
Pedale Time Z
Schaltverstärkung "davtus"
Serienvorbau Truvativ XR (ziemlich kurz) ersetzt durch Vorbau "Tattoo" 110 mm, abwärts montiert, keine Spacer
Tacho Ciclosport CM 4.3A
Serienmäßiger Schnellspanner hinten ersetzt durch Anhängerkupplung (Burley Achskupplung)
Serienmäßiger Umwerfer zwecks Shimanofreiheit erst vor zwei Wochen mit SRAM X-Gen ersetzt
Hilfe!!! Kein Geld für neues Bike .

Insbesondere mit der seltenen Gabel sollte das Rad leicht zu identifizieren sein.

Bei Sichtung bitte Meldung bei [email protected] oder direkt bei der Neu-Ulmer Polizei.

Btw: Kann es sein, das das Rad echt keine Rahmennummer hat(te)? Habe es neu beim Händler geholt, aber keine gefunden ...

Dank an Euch alle!

(Bild zeigt Rad in Serienausstattung)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tolkmit (9. Juli 2008)

kein Fahrrad aber meine Federgabel!! 

Die Verbrecher haben meine Federgabel, eine Rock Shox Psylo XC (2002er Modell, grün, noch mit den aufgeklebten Alu-Emblemen) demontiert! Wer klaut sowas!?!  Den Rest haben sie liegen lassen, das Abus CityChain hat wohl seine abschreckende Wirkung erfüllt...

Die Geschichte ist in DRESDEN, irgendwann zwischen dem 3. und 7.7.08 passiert.
Sollte die Psylo irgendwo auftauchen, dann lasst es mich bitte wissen!

Btw.: in Dresden sind die Fahrraddiebe sehr aktiv, es wurden weitere Bikes geklaut siehe hier


----------



## Hot Carrot (11. Juli 2008)

DoktorDe schrieb:


> Kurzurlaub: Zwischen Dienstag, 01.07. ca. 19:00 Uhr und Freitag, 04.07.'08 ca. 21:00 Uhr wurde mir mein (natürlich abgeschlossenes) *Bergamont Allride Pro*, RH 44, Modelljahr 2005, in NU aus der Tiefgarage geklaut
> 
> 
> Änderungen / Zubehör:
> ...



Herzliches Beileid.

Normalerweise haben alle eine Rahmen Nr.

Z.b unter dem Tretlagergehäuse meistens ist es sichtbar oder es wird durch ein Bautel verdeckt, vorne am Steuerrohr, oder am Hinterbau.


----------



## Der Yeti (11. Juli 2008)

Wegen solchen Sachen schlafe ich direkt neben meinem Fahrrad im Zimmer


----------



## MrLegends (11. Juli 2008)

HI
Also ich versteh zwar die Aufregung, denn ein gestohlenes Bike ist scheiß, nochdazu wenn es ein Liebhaberstück usw. ist, aber Leute denen ein 3500 teures Bike gestohlen wurde und es nicht ersetzt bekommen sind selber Schuld, denn bei so einem Preis ist es schon fast Pflicht es Versichern zu lassen.
Also mein Bike ist zwar nur 2000 Wert aber ich hab es mir versichern lassen, sicher ist sicher, obwohl ich es auch nirdends abstelle und die Nacht über das Bike in der verschlossenen Garage steht, aber sicher ist sicher.
MfG
MrLegends


----------



## DoktorDe (12. Juli 2008)

> Herzliches Beileid.
> 
> Normalerweise haben alle eine Rahmen Nr.
> 
> Z.b unter dem Tretlagergehäuse meistens ist es sichtbar oder es wird durch ein Bautel verdeckt, vorne am Steuerrohr, oder am Hinterbau.


Klar - Tretlagergehäuse, Steuerrohr. Genau die Stellen, an denen ich zuerst geschaut habe: Aber da war nix ...


----------



## flaxmo (14. Juli 2008)

Ist zwar schon eine ganze weile her und der finanzielle Schaden ist schon lange reguliert aber die Geschichte ist ebenfalls sehr dreist. Im Juni 2006 wurde mir mein, in langer Zeit und mit viel Liebe aufgebautes Ghost DualPro geklaut. Das Fahrrad wurde immer mit in die Wohnung genommen und wenn ich unterwegs war, hatte ich 2 dicke Abus Kettenschlösser dabei. In der Tatnacht wurde mir mein Alkoholspiegel zum Verhängnis An diesem einen Abend stellte ich mein Ghost VOR der Wohnungstür ab. Unangeschlossen. Unangeschlossen deshalb, weil ich im fünften Stock unterm Dach wohne und ich niemals gedacht hätte dass die Dreistigkeit eines Diebes so weit gehen kann, einfach mal so bis unters Dach zu gehen um zu schauen ob da nicht vielleicht was zu holen sei. Naja, da oben sind nur noch zwei Türen von meinen Nachbarinnen. Die Wissen dass ich immer gute Bikes habe. Aber die kann ich nicht verdächtigen, war mit beiden schon im Urlaub  
Seitdem nehme ich mein Bike ausnahmlos mit in mein Zimmer und stelle es in den eigens gebauten Fahrradständer neben meinem Bett.

Wie gesagt, 5.!!! Stock.


----------



## Supersaschi (28. Juli 2008)

Hi,

ist zwar blöd, aber hattes ja mit dem Alk einen schönen Abend und bist wohl selbst schuld (nicht das ich besser wäre ).

Mir ist als End-Teenie ein Wheeler für gute DM 1.000 (ist wohl 15 Jahre her) vor der Bank gestohlen worden als ich am Geldautomat Knete geholt habe. Ich habe gar nicht daran gedacht ein Schloss dran zu hängen. Einfach hingestellt und 2Min. rein in den Tresor. 

Naja, danach Polizei / Anzeige etc. / Besichtigung im Fundlager etc., alles ohne Erfolg. Das war mir eine Lehre. Jetzt nur noch ins Haus damit.

Viel Erfolg den anderen !


Gruß
Sascha


----------



## MoRaider (31. Juli 2008)

meins ist auch weg...


----------



## der_fry (9. August 2008)

Hallo

Dies sollte eigendlich ein kleiner Reisebericht von mir und Meinen 2 Stings an der Ostsee werden.
Aber leider habe ich nun keine 2 Stings mehr, da sie mir beide da oben gestohlen wurden

hier eine kleine Teileliste.

Cube Sting 15 WLS Teamline 2006

Rahmen: Cube Sing 15Zoll WLS (geknicktes Oberrohr) Teamlackierung von 2006
Gabel: Fox F100RLT (2006 in Silber)
Dämpfer: Fox R 165 mit PP
Laufräder: Cerit/DT-Swiss Naben / Mavic 223 Felgen
Schaltung: X0 Drehgriffe, XTR Schaltzugset in Silber mit schwarzen Zügen
Kurbel: XT Holotech. 2006 175mm 3-Fach
Umwerfer: XT E-Type (genauer Typ leider unbekannt)
Schaltwerk: Sram 9.0
Ritzel: XT CS-M960 (9-fach)
Bremsen: Avid Juicy seven 180/160 vorn mit koolstop Belägen
Scheiben: ältere Magura Scheiben die geschwungenen
Lenker: ABR Carbon (Optik blau/ws)
Vorbau: Ritchy WCS (sw/ws Ausführung) 120mm 9° nach unten montiert
Sattelstütze: Synthace P6 mit altem 2006 Schriftzug
Sattel: Noname Gel
Reifen: VR: Schwalbe Racing Ralf Drahtreifen, HR: Schwalbe Racing Ralf Faltversion
erkennbar an: VR kl. Schwalbe Schriftzug HR gr. Schwalbe Schriftzug


Besonderheiten
/Auffälligkeiten: * die hintere Bremscheibe ist mit beschädigten Schrauben befestigt die Köpfe Torx
sind abgenutzt, in 3 wurden Schlitze gesägt
* an der Federgabel befinden sich am rechten Tauchrohr 3 kl. Kratzer die nur beim
genauen hinschauen auffallen
* die silberen XTR Zughüllen für das hintere Schaltwerk wurden in etwa Mitte
Unterrohr verbunden es wurde ein XTR Endstück als Muffe umgebaut
* die Hydraulikleitung der Vorderen Bremse ist viel zu lang und wirft einen Auffälligen
Bogen der mit einem Kabelbinder fixiert wurde
* die Syntace Sattelstütze wurde auf höhe der Markierung für die max. Auszugslänge
gekürzt Markierung ist aber noch erkennbar
* Trinkflaschenhalterung wurde am Sattel befestigt
* im Gabelschaft befindet sich noch die Aufnahme für ein SKS-Schutzblech



Cube Sting 18 Zoll Teamline 2006

Rahmen: Cube Sting 18Zoll Teamlackierung von 2006
Gabel: Fox F100RLT (2006 in Silber)
Dämpfer: Fox RP23 165mm
Laufräder: DT-Swiss 240S Naben mit DT-Swiss XR 4.2 D
Schaltung: XT Schiffter
Kurbel: XT-Holotech 2006 175mm 3-fach
Umwerfer: XT E-Type
Schaltwerk: XT- invers
Ritzel: XT CS-M960 (9-fach)
Bremsen: Magura Marta SL Carbon 180/160 VR+HR mit Koolstop Belägen
Scheiben: ältere Magura Scheiben die geschwungenen
Lenker: Syntace Duralite
Vorbau: Syntace F99 120mm 9° nach unten montiert
Sattelstütze: Synthace P6 mit neuem Schriftzug
Sattel: Specialized erst vor dem Urlaub montiert
Reifen: Michelin XC dry2



Besonderheiten
/Auffälligkeiten: * Aufkleber: K.Hiermeyer in Rot auf der Sitzstrebe
SDI Aufkleber beidseitig an der Hinterbauschwinge
Schimano Aufkleber beidseitig im "B" von Cube
SDI Aufkleber beidseitig auf der Innenseite der Gabel
* Das kleine Schutzblech ist an der linken und rechten Seite an der Halterung
angebrochen und die Halterung lose, es hält nur noch an der mittleren Halterung
* im Gabelschaft befindet sich noch die Aufnahme für ein SKS-Schutzblech
* es ist ein Carbon Flaschenhalter montiert, dieser ist in Fahrtrichtung auf der
rechten Seite angebrochen, der Riss wurde mit Panzertape fixiert












ich würde euch bitten nach meinen beiden Baby´s ausschau zu halten falls euch etwas in den weitten des www auffällt oder euch etwas angeboten wird, bitte bei mir melden.

ich setze hiermit ein Belohnung für sachdienliche Hinweise die zur Ergreifung der Täter oder zur Wiederbeschaffung meiner Bikes führen in einer Gesamthöhe von 500Euro aus (250 pro Bike).


Die Bike´s wurden mir am Do. 07.08.2008 am Weststrand in Prerow (das liegt auf dem Darß (rechts oberhalb von Rostock)) in der Zeit von 14.00 - 18.45 gestohlen beide Bike´s waren mit einem hochwertigen Motorad Schloß der Marke Kryptonite (das Sch...Teil Hat damals 170DM gekostet) mit dem Rahmen an einem Baum befestigt.
Tja der Baum steht noch aber Schloß und Bikes waren weg. An der Rinde waren leichte scheustellen zu sehen ansosten hatte ich einen interesannten nach hause weg durch viel natur der mir ein paar blasen an den füssen einbrachte...


----------



## kroiterfee (11. August 2008)

war das ein kryptonite mit rundem schlüssel oder mit einem "normalen"?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_fry (11. August 2008)

hi

es war eines mit rundem schlüssel. bin mir hast sicher das die es einfach mit nem kuli aufgemacht haben...


----------



## kroiterfee (11. August 2008)

eben drum. das dachte ich auch. hoffentlich tauchen sie wieder auf


----------



## Alex de Large (14. August 2008)

Vor zwei Stunden in Düsseldorf geklaut:







Rohloff Schaltung und Hope Mini Bremsanlage. Alles andere wie abgebildet.

BELOHNUNG FÜR WIEDERBESCHAFFUNG 250,-- Euro!

Rohloff- Nr: 087188

Rahmen-Nr: 171


----------



## junkyjerk (15. August 2008)

ach du schreck, so ein geiles nicolai lässt du dir klauen, mein beileid...


----------



## wildcoyote (19. August 2008)

nicht direkt das bike aber mein lenker(3ttt, neue form, 25,4, ziemlich schmal) mit dura-ace STIs und froglegs ist mir heute von meinem Nox-Crosser geklaut worden...in Berlin-Dahlem, wo ich grade lerne...kabel sauber abgetrennt, vorbau"deckel" abgeschraubt....einerseits ********, andererseits habe ich noch 70% des bikes...

naja, wer was hört kann gern PN schreiben, für wiederbeschaffung 50


----------



## memba (21. August 2008)

Servus,
vor zwei Stunuden in *Göttingen gestohlen*:
GT Avalanche 3.0 schwarz
XTR-Laufradsatz (Vorn FAST FRED Hinten RACING RALPH)
Schwarze HS33
Schwarze Manitou Skareb
XT-Umwerfer+Schaltwerk
Syncros Sattelstütze + Flite
Race-Face Kurbeln
Chris King Steuersatz
Downhilllenker

Wäre nett, wenn in der näheren Umgebung drauf geachtet werden könnte - Finderlohn 250!

Beste Grüße


----------



## herrderringel (26. August 2008)

Geklaut in HH-Wandsbek schon am 12.6.2008 zwischen 15:30 und 18:00
da ich das hier eben erst entdeckt habe nochmal die Beschreibung:

Cannondale M 800 Baujahr 1993 (mit "Cantilever"-Ausfallenden, stehen nach hinten aus dem Hinterbau raus)
16 Zoll Rahmen (Tretlager baut sehr hoch)
Alu roh matt (kein Lack) mit Delle im Unterrohr links
Pepperoni Gabel mit böser Delle links (vom Gelenkbus)
großer Fusion(-Festival) Aufkleber (mit russischen Lettern) in Orange auf dem Unterrohr ca. 40 cm
kleiner ODI Aufkleber auf dem Oberrohr
Sachs Quarz Kurbel mit 52 Kettenblatt
Sachs Quarz Schaltwerk mit umgebautem Käfig (kurz)
Sachs Naben
Sram Trigger 9-fach
durchgehende Schaltzughülle mit Kabelbinder am Oberrrohr befestigt
SUN Rhyno Felgen
Schwalbe Big Apple Reifen 2,3
Davtus Pedale (superflach)
Selle Royal Sattel (Mach)
Monty Trial Vorbau (Vierkantprofil, steil, rot eloxiert, auffällig)
Monty Trial Lenker, 28,6 mm, gekröpft, verchromt
Lenkerendkappen Stahl verchromt
LX Bremsgriffe
XT V-Bremsen
XT Steuersatz 1 ¼ mit SpeedTech-Umbau auf Ahead
Odyssey Brakebooster in Schwarz an der HR Bremse
DMR Kettenführung
Silberfarbene Sattelstütze ("Krückstock")

Rahmen-Nr. 51812922478 auf der einen Kettenstrebe, BI-0301 auf der anderen Seite

keine Lampen, Reflektoren, Gepäckträger, Schutzbleche o.ä.

leider kein foto mehr.

Wers sieht bitte unbedingt melden unter 0 1 6 2 1 7 5 3 2 7 9, ich rufe zurück!
Wenns wiederkommt gibts Finderlohn.


----------



## keks'(: (26. August 2008)

is schon 3 monate her, aber zur auffrischung.. . im raume berlingestohlen worden! .. . =(


----------



## kludo (27. August 2008)

Versuche nun auch auf diesem Wege mein geliebtes Bike wiederzufinden, das mir in Rostock am 08.08.2008 (werd dieses Datum nie mehr vergessen) gestohlen wurde.
Wahrscheinlich wird es nicht mehr in Rostock seine Kreise ziehn, daher bitte ich um deutschlandweite Mithilfe bei der Suche!
(Dem Finder winkt natürlich ein Finderlohn.)

Das Rad war limitiert auf 200Stück!, in mehreren Farb-Varianten (grau, schwarz, weiß) und nur in bestimmten Größen erhältlich; daher ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit sehr groß, ein Unikat besessen zu haben.

Es ist ein echter Hingucker. Und auffallend v.a. durch seine Farbe: creme-weiß. Es hat nen relativ großen Rahmen (22 Zoll entspricht einer Höhe von 56cm, Oberrohrlänge 60cm).

Ausser der Grundaustattung (s.u.) waren lediglich eine kleine Klingel am Lenker, eine LED Rückleuchte am Sattelrohr, eine ABUS Faltschloß Hülle und ein Neopren-Kettenstrebenschutz (grau, Aufschrift RADON) am Unterrohr angebracht.

http://bmstatic.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/data/41/large/DSC00520.JPG






- Gabel: Fox F80RL

- Schaltung/Schaltwerk: 27-Gang Shimano Deore XT

- Bremssystem: Formula Oro K18, 180mm/160mm

- Lenker: FSA XC280 Riserbar
- Vorbau: FSA OS170

- Bereifung: Schwalbe Nobby Nic light 2,25
- Speichen: Mavic Crossride
- Felgen: Mavic Crossride
- Naben: Mavic Crossride

- Sattel: Scape
- Sattelstütze: FSA SL280, 31,6 mm

- Gepäckträger: Nein
- Schutzbleche: Nein


- Farbe/Design: creme-weiß

http://bmstatic.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/data/41/large/DSC00519.JPG






BITTE MELDET EUCH BEI HINWEISEN!!!!! (0176/20011575 oder [email protected])

EIN FINDERLOHN WIRD NATÜRLICH AUCH GEWÄHRT!!! ALSO BITTE HELFT!!!

An mir sind vor ner Woche zwei Typen mit wahrscheinlich gestohleenen Bikes vorbeigedonnert, Vorderräder abmontiert, Rahmen etc aufm Rücken. Konnte sie leider nicht verfolgen (hatte ja kein Rad mehr), aber hab die Bullen informiert und die ham sie dann geschnappt. Ham die beiden nochma Glück gehabt, hätt ich sie in die Finger gekriegt, hätt ich sie qualvoll gefoltert um sie letztendlich doch zu killen.
Dreckspack. Und gerade dann versteh ich solche scheiß aussagen von TresFX nicht - wenn du willst kannste mal gern auf Diebstahl Tour mit denen mitgehen. Ruf mich dann kurz an. Ich shcau euch nur auf die Finger. An mehr kannste dich danach sowieso nicht erinnern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Straightflush (27. August 2008)

Viellleicht hat der eure bikes gestohlen? 

http://www.sueddeutsche.de/panorama/50/307998/text/

Sorry, der Witz soll nicht auf eure kosten gehen! Ich fühle mit euch allen!


----------



## mightyEx (28. August 2008)

Das Thema zieht sich eigentlich durch alle gesellschaftlichen Schichten und Jahrgänge. Das fängt bei Jugendlichen an und hört bei der Knack-Oma auf. Auch betrifft es nicht nur untere Einkommensschichten. Personen mit eigentlich gutem Einkommen bzw. deren Kinder sind ebenso vertreten. Die Gründe sind oft genauso vielfältig - Mutprobe, organisierte Krim., Beschaffungskrim., Kleptomanie (dieser "Nervenkitzel" beim Diebstahl, weniger wegen des geklauten Objektes an sich) ...


----------



## kroiterfee (28. August 2008)

egal. wer erwischt wird, dem gehört die fresse poliert.


----------



## Tongadiluna (28. August 2008)

Ich wünschte, in Deutschland gelänge einmal ein ähnlich großer Erfolg, damit einem Teil dieses Gesocks `mal das handwerk gelegt wird.
Es müsste wieder der Pranger oder die Vogelfreiheit für solche Typen eingeführt werden.
Nachdem an den ersten Erwischten dann ein Exempel statuiert wurde, würden sich eventuelle Nachahmer ihr Vorhaben wohl noch einmal überlegen.


----------



## kroiterfee (28. August 2008)

dabei versteh ich nicht was daran so schwer sein soll. einfach ein bike stehen lassen und es diskret zu viert oder so beobachten lassen. und dann zugreifen wenns einer mitnimmt. und dann gleich bääääämmm.

sollte man in hh mal machen


----------



## blaues_Kopftuch (28. August 2008)

1. Straftäter lassen sich nicht abschrecken, gibt genug Studien die das bestätigen .... leider ... sonst wär ich für Todesstrafe für Fahrraddiebe
2. So eine "auf die Lauer leg und dann bääääämmm" aktion, da wär ich sofort dabei, könnte eventuell dafür sogar ein Rad zur Verfügung stellen, auch wäre zu überlegen ob man die Elektronik-Freaks hier im Forum mal fragt ob die was bauen könnten was ein Fahrrad ferngesteuert lahmlegt.

Man könnte auch Zettel in den Städten aushängen die für jeden nachweislich verletzten (so das eine Behandlung im Krankenhaus nötig war) Fahrraddieb eine Belohnung aussetzt, brecht den Ärsch** die Knochen, hackt ihnen die Hände ab, dann sind sie höchstens noch zu Mundraub fähig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oddjob2901 (28. August 2008)

also iwie hab ich immer geglaubt die meisten diebe sind solche "ich brauch jetz n drahtesel um heim zu kommen" un klauen das 1.beste bike
aber was man hier so sieht sind das richtig professionelle diebe die genau wissen was ein bike wert ist und obs sich lohnt so etwas zu klauen....
d.h sie müssen entweder selber biken oder sich irgendwo informieren...?
eventuell ist der dieb sogar unter uns im forum und liest über das bike das er vorhin mitgehn lassen hat...
sauerrei die ganze klau geschichte 
ich bin für die todesstrafe für bikediebe^^
ich hoff ihr krigt eure bikes alle wieder


----------



## Exekuhtot (28. August 2008)

Die Diebe sind manchmal echt dämlich, einem bekannten haben sie mal ein Fat Chance Fully geklaut von dem es nur drei in Europa gab... alles vom Feinsten.

Nach 2 Monaten hat er es draussen vor einem Kiosk stehen sehen ohne Schloß, ist dann rein und hat gefragt wem das Bike gehört aber keiner hat sich gemeldet, da hat er es einfach wieder mitgenommen.

Hatte nur ein paar Schrammen... also das Bike


----------



## kogafreund (29. August 2008)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> dabei versteh ich nicht was daran so schwer sein soll. einfach ein bike stehen lassen und es diskret zu viert oder so beobachten lassen. und dann zugreifen wenns einer mitnimmt. und dann gleich bääääämmm.
> 
> sollte man in hh mal machen



Ich wäre sofort dabei !
Wobei es einen Unterschied ist, ob der Dieb ein einfach stehengelassenes bike mitnimmt 
oder ob er Hindernisse (= Schloß) überwinden muß.
Mein geliebtes u. einmaliges Motorrad (= 6 Zentner Gewicht) wurde mir aus der abgeschlossenen Garage gestohlen. 
Ich habe lange dafür gespart.
Es war mit zwei Schlössern gesichert. Die Diebe müssen richtig Lärm gemacht haben, und es muß lange gedauert haben.
Wer so viel Energie investiert, um anderen etwas wegzunehmen, kann meinetwegen auch mal draufgehen.
Hier in Hamburg wurde ja mal ein Einbrecher auf frischer Tat von einem Polizisten abgeknallt. 
Mein Mitleid für das Opfer ist auf ein Minimum reduziert.


----------



## kroiterfee (29. August 2008)

ich dachte so an ein paar leute ausm forum... wir stellen ein rad und lassen es irgendwo stehen und schliessen es an. der polizei erzählen wir davon. reicht ja ein zivilfahnder oder dergleichen und dann gleich zu schlagen sobald sich jemand dran zu schaffen macht. ich bin natürlich auch angetan das ohne polizei zu regeln. dann den ****er nach jedermanssparagraph mit kabelbindern feseeln und dann wird gewartet bis die polizei kommt. 

mir wurde noch nie n rad geklaut. liegt wohl eher daran dass ich entweder drauf sitze oder es an einem geheimen ort steht. anschliessen und stehen lassen kommt nicht in frage. ich glaub mir würde ne sicherung rausfliegen wenn ich den erwische. ne tracht prügel wäre da geringste. 

allerdings muss ja auch aufpassen so ein messer ist schnell gezückt...


----------



## dkc-live (3. September 2008)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> ich dachte so an ein paar leute ausm forum... wir stellen ein rad und lassen es irgendwo stehen und schliessen es an. der polizei erzählen wir davon. reicht ja ein zivilfahnder oder dergleichen und dann gleich zu schlagen sobald sich jemand dran zu schaffen macht. ich bin natürlich auch angetan das ohne polizei zu regeln. dann den ****er nach jedermanssparagraph mit kabelbindern feseeln und dann wird gewartet bis die polizei kommt.
> 
> mir wurde noch nie n rad geklaut. liegt wohl eher daran dass ich entweder drauf sitze oder es an einem geheimen ort steht. anschliessen und stehen lassen kommt nicht in frage. ich glaub mir würde ne sicherung rausfliegen wenn ich den erwische. ne tracht prügel wäre da geringste.
> 
> allerdings muss ja auch aufpassen so ein messer ist schnell gezückt...



warum blendet ihr den dieb nicht einfach mit siams 20000 lumen megafunzel. der wird nie wieder ein rad klauen, da er es net sieht XD


----------



## Fhal (3. September 2008)

*hust* Versicherung? *hust*

Selbstjustiz ist btw genauso ungesetzlich wie der Diebstahl,
von daher Gleiches mit Gleichem? Naja...


----------



## datidogs (3. September 2008)

Fhal schrieb:


> *hust* Versicherung? *hust*
> 
> Selbstjustiz ist btw genauso ungesetzlich wie der Diebstahl,
> von daher Gleiches mit Gleichem? Naja...



Da kann ich nur beipflichten!!!
Totaler Blödsinn!
Versichert die Karren und jeder Diebstahl ist für euch ne Chance nen Neues Rad zu bekommen! Bei meiner Hausrat is das all inclusive! Und vorallem zahlen die den tatsächlichen Wert, unbegrenzt!

Grüße

un jetzt zurück zum Thema!


----------



## posbich (3. September 2008)

Kann man sein Fahrrad nicht mehr bei der Polizei codieren lassen?
Da steht dann codiert der Besitzer mit Adresse für immer aufn Rahmen. Sieht vll. nicht so cool aber das dürfte ja das kleinere Übel sein.


----------



## gtbiker (3. September 2008)

so nen schwachsinn: wenn man nen rad besitzt, das einmalig ist, bringt einem die versicherung rein gar nichts!


----------



## kludo (3. September 2008)

Fhal schrieb:


> *hust* Versicherung? *hust*
> 
> Selbstjustiz ist btw genauso ungesetzlich wie der Diebstahl,
> von daher Gleiches mit Gleichem? Naja...



Tolles Statement, dir ist dein Rad noch nie geklaut worden, sonst könntest du unsere Wut verstehn. Da hat blaues Kopftuch schon recht. 



blaues_Kopftuch schrieb:


> 1. Straftäter lassen sich nicht abschrecken, gibt genug Studien die das bestätigen .... leider ... sonst wär ich für Todesstrafe für Fahrraddiebe



Hier fährt kaum einer rum mit nem Klapprad, und wenns dann n Unikat ist sitzt der Schmerz tief. Leider ist hier in Dtl die Rechtsprechung so lasch, dass die nach n paar WOchen wieder das Risiko eingehen und auf Radklautour sind. Was meint ihr warum in der Türkei relativ weniger geklaut wird als hier? Da herrscht noch fast Selbstjustiz!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kludo (3. September 2008)

datidogs schrieb:


> Da kann ich nur beipflichten!!!
> Totaler Blödsinn!
> Versichert die Karren und jeder Diebstahl ist für euch ne Chance nen Neues Rad zu bekommen! Bei meiner Hausrat is das all inclusive! Und vorallem zahlen die den tatsächlichen Wert, unbegrenzt!
> 
> ...


 Dir ist dein Rad auch noch nie geklaut worden, oder? Ich wünsch es di nicht, aber den Ärger, den man dann mit ner Versicherung hat, sollst du ruhig mal mitkriegen. Ich hab jede einzelne Rechnung aufgehoben und kreig höchstens n Viertel. Die finden immer n Weg da raus, und zum Schluß bist du selbst der gearschte.




blaues_Kopftuch schrieb:


> 2. So eine "auf die Lauer leg und dann bääääämmm" aktion, da wär ich sofort dabei, könnte eventuell dafür sogar ein Rad zur Verfügung stellen, auch wäre zu überlegen ob man die Elektronik-Freaks hier im Forum mal fragt ob die was bauen könnten was ein Fahrrad ferngesteuert lahmlegt.




Und hier wolln die Versicherungen auch nicht mitmachen. Da Fahrräder oft nicht direkt genutzt werden und daher ne elektronische Wegfahrsperre nicht funktionieren würde, haben sich Elektroikfreaks schon einiges einfallen lassen: 

1. Einen Sensor, der (ähnlich dem Händyprinzip) geortet werden kann. Ist aber in der Tat nicht umsetztbar, da bei den Millionen Fahrrädern, die in Dtl unterwegs sind, zu viele Frequenzen belegt wären und der Funkverkehr wirklich wichtiger Einrichtungen bundesweit gestört werden würde. (Diese Info hab ich aus dem Kriminalkommissariat, wo ich hilfesuchend Ideen zum Diebstahlschutz mitteilen wollte.)

2. Ein Fahrrad-Kennzeichen ähnlich unserem AutoNummernschild. Wird in einigen asiatischen Ländern anscheinend prktiziert, da aufgrund des hohen Fahrradaufkommens aber mit eher geringem Erfolg. Zur Anmeldung müsste der Kaufbeleg mit der passenden Rahmennummer vorgelegt werden.
Funktioniert laut Kriminalkommissariat aber auch nicht:
Die Verwaltungsgebühren wären zu hoch, so dass Versicherungen lieber den tatsächlichen Schaden bezahlen- der im Quartal in Millardenhöhe ist! -, als diesen Aufwand zu betreiben.

Und  dieser Punkt trifft auf beide Ideen zu: Viell könnten diese Konzepte deutschlandweit funktionieren, aber was passiert mit Rädern, die über die Grenze gehn? (an der Ostsee ein kinderspiel) 


Meiner Meinung nach könnte es bei den meisten Fällen jedoch klappen. Aber keiner will sich drum kümmern. Am wenigsten die Herrn in Grün, die "ham anderweitig zu viel zu tun". Daher liegt meine Anzeige in irgendeinem "noch zu erledigen" Stapel, der bis zur Pension nicht angerührt werden darf.


----------



## kroiterfee (3. September 2008)

gegen diebstahl hilft: ein offenes auge und zur not rohe gewalt.


----------



## NaitsirhC (3. September 2008)

posbich schrieb:


> Kann man sein Fahrrad nicht mehr bei der Polizei codieren lassen?
> Da steht dann codiert der Besitzer mit Adresse für immer aufn Rahmen. Sieht vll. nicht so cool aber das dürfte ja das kleinere Übel sein.



Und wo ist da der Unterschied zur Rahmennummer, welche das Rad (den Rahmen) schon eindeutig identifiziert? Ob da nun Zahlen, Buchstaben oder kleine Smileys drauf sind spielt doch keine Rolle solange es eine einmalige Kombination ist. Und diese ist ja bereits normalerweise auf jedem Rahmen bereits vorhanden, den eigenen Namen dazu schreiben bringt keinen wirklichen Mehrnutzen...



kludo schrieb:


> Ich hab jede einzelne Rechnung aufgehoben und kreig höchstens n Viertel. Die finden immer n Weg da raus, und zum Schluß bist du selbst der gearschte.
> ...



Hört sich an als ob Du bei der falschen Versicherung bist...

Unsere hat schon mehrere Bikes ersetzt.

Grüße NaitsirhC


----------



## posbich (3. September 2008)

NaitsirhC schrieb:


> Und wo ist da der Unterschied zur Rahmennummer, welche das Rad (den Rahmen) schon eindeutig identifiziert? Ob da nun Zahlen, Buchstaben oder kleine Smileys drauf sind spielt doch keine Rolle solange es eine einmalige Kombination ist. Und diese ist ja bereits normalerweise auf jedem Rahmen bereits vorhanden, den eigenen Namen dazu schreiben bringt keinen wirklichen Mehrnutzen...



Vll. ein bisschen auffälliger angebracht als ne Rahmennummer? Zumal das Bike dann schnell jemanden zugeordnet werden kann.


----------



## karsten reincke (3. September 2008)

Fahrradcodierungen lassen den Wert des Rahmens beim Weiterverkauf in Deutschland sinken. Die Codierung ist auch besser fahndungsgeeignet als eine undefinierte Rahmennummer, für die jeder Hersteller seine eigenen Richtlinien hat.
Wenn ich mich nicht täusche, dann sind in dem Code das Geburtsdatum und der Name des Besitzers enthalten. Solche Teile lassen sich dann nur noch ins Ausland verticken.
Das alles aber hilft nichts, wenn das Bike geklaut und ausgeschlachtet wird, es gab schon Fälle, bei denen der Rahmen aufgeflext wurde, um nur die Einzelteile zu verscherbeln.


----------



## NaitsirhC (3. September 2008)

posbich schrieb:


> Vll. ein bisschen auffälliger angebracht als ne Rahmennummer? Zumal das Bike dann schnell jemanden zugeordnet werden kann.



Möglicherweise, aber es ist ja bekannt, dass jedes Bike schon vorcodiert ist. Jeder der etwas von seinem Rad hält, wird wohl die Rahmennummer notieren und im Falle eines Diebstahls angeben, so dass die polizei schnell merkt, dass es gestohlen ist. Klar würde die Überprüfung so schneller gehen, dass wäre in meinen Augen aber auch der einzige Vorteil. Problem ist ja auch, wenn das Bike irgendwohin geschickt/verkauft wird, kommt doch niemand auf die Idee es zu kontrollieren, zumindest in Berlin kommt es sehr sehr selten vor das Fahrräder kontrolliert werden, ob sie gestohlen sind. 

Wenn mir jemand mein Bike klauen würde und ich ihn in die Finger bekomme... 

Das Beste sind ja imemrnoch die Geschichten, in denen die Diebe gefasst werden, das Bike und möglicher Schadenersatz weg ist bzw. flach fällt und die Strafe sowieso lächerlich ist. Würde gern mal wissen, warum Diebstahl kein Grund ist jemanden einzubuchten? (Hätte mehrere Vorteile: weniger Diebe auf den Straßen, vollere gefängnisse -> mehr Arbeitsplätze, Versicherungsbeiträge sinken weil weniger Leistungen gezahlt werden...)

NaitsirhC


----------



## Fhal (3. September 2008)

Vielleicht ist mein Vorteil sogar, dass ich nicht mit Wut im Bauch versuche irgendwelche Lösung zu erfinden, die keine Lösungen sind.

Auch wenn es vielleicht für einen kurzen Moment Genugtuung bereiten mag (und auch das nicht mit Sicherheit) ist es definitiv nicht argumentativ vertretbar Diebe etc. selbst zu bestrafen (durch Prügel oder was auch immer). Seit ihr ernsthaft der Meinung, dass mit diesen "Prinzipien" ein koordiniertes Zusammenleben mögliche wäre?

Back on topic: ich leide (soweit möglich) mit jedem, der sein Fahrrad durch Diebstahl verloren hat. Generell ist der Verlust des Fahrrads bzw. der Fahrtüchtigkeit lästig (platte Reifen, defekte Teile etc.), da man für eine gewisse Zeit nicht mehr radeln kann. Verprügelst du dich selber wenn du dein Fahrrad durch ein waghalsiges Manöver beschädigt oder zerstört hast? Ja, es ist nicht exakt der gleiche Zustand, aber das exakt gleiche Ergebnis: Fahrrad weg bzw. kaputt führt zu "kein Radeln in der nächsten Zeit".

Wie oben geschrieben sollte man sich vor Abschluss einer Versicherung sehr genau und sehr konkret bis spitzfindig mit dem jeweiligen Anbieter in Verbindung setzen und sich sämtliche (mündliche Zusagen) schriftlich fixiert geben lassen. Ich bin mir sicher, dass man von Versicherung überwiegend aufs Kreuz gelegt wird wenn man schon bei Vertragsabschluss nicht genau hingeguckt hat oder man sich hat bequatschen lassen (führt aber zum gleichen Ergebnis).

Von daher bleibt eine Versicherung und ein gescheites Schloss die einzige Option sich vor Diebstahl zu schützen. Gewalt ist in diesem Zusammenhang (leider?) keine Option, denn auch diese hält den Dieb nicht wirklich von einem erneuten Versuch ab. Vielleicht wird er aber selber zunehmend gewaltbereiter möglichen Passanten oder Besitzern gegenüber. Sprich der Dieb, der heute vielleicht nur mit nem Bolzenschneider unterwegs ist, läuft dann evtl mit nem Messer (oder etwas schlimmerem) durch die Gegend. Siehst du/ihr wohin das führt? Guckt mal über den großen Teich. (Analog zu der Gewalt-Option gilt selbiges übrigens auch für die Gefängnis-Option)

In diesem Sinne: schade für jeden der sein Rad verloren hat. Ich drück´wirklich jedem die Daumen sein Baby wieder zu bekommen, aber dieses Gewaltgequatsche ist unter aller Kanone.

MfG,

Fhal


----------



## kroiterfee (3. September 2008)

ich bin nicht vorbelastet aber wenn ich feststellen muss das sich gerade jemand an meinem bike zu schaffen macht dann geh ich hin und hau ihm aufs maul.

was soll ich sonst machen? ihm einen kuchen backen oder warten bis die polizei kommt? nix da. ein paar auf die zwölf und dann solange in schach halten bis die polizei da ist.


----------



## dkc-live (3. September 2008)

seh ich genauso ... wenn jemand an meinem rad friemelt bekommt er meine alupins oder dämpferpumpe in den arsch (aber ohne gleitgel)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NaitsirhC (3. September 2008)

Fhal schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist mein Vorteil sogar, dass ich nicht mit Wut im Bauch versuche irgendwelche Lösung zu erfinden, die keine Lösungen sind.



Doch, in meinen Augen schon, er wird zumindest von diesem Diebstahl ablassen...



Fhal schrieb:


> Auch wenn es vielleicht für einen kurzen Moment Genugtuung bereiten mag (und auch das nicht mit Sicherheit) ist es definitiv nicht argumentativ vertretbar Diebe etc. selbst zu bestrafen (durch Prügel oder was auch immer). Seit ihr ernsthaft der Meinung, dass mit diesen "Prinzipien" ein koordiniertes Zusammenleben mögliche wäre?



Mit Leuten die sich ohne meine Zustimmung an meinem erarbeiteten Eigentum vergreifen, bin ich nicht an einem koordinierten Zusammenleben interessiert. Was habe ich davon, dass ich solche Leute in Ruhe lasse? Nichts...

Soll ich ihn anreden und höflich bitten von der Eigentumsentwendung abzulassen? Klar, kann man hier erstmal große Töne spucken, ich musste so eine Situation zum Glück auch noch nicht erleben, aber wenn es soweit kommen würde, würde ich mir schon was einfallen lassen



Fhal schrieb:


> Ja, es ist nicht exakt der gleiche Zustand, aber das exakt gleiche Ergebnis: Fahrrad weg bzw. kaputt führt zu "kein Radeln in der nächsten Zeit".



Für mich ist es ein Unterschied ob ich einen Platten habe oder mein Bike mit vollem Bewusstsein zerlege oder es mir jemand unbefugterweise *klaut*. Das gilt ebenso für mein restliches Eigentum. Es ist meins und jeder der damit nichts zu tun hat, hat davon die Finger zu lassen.



Fhal schrieb:


> Gewalt ist in diesem Zusammenhang (leider?) keine Option, denn auch diese hält den Dieb nicht wirklich von einem erneuten Versuch ab. Vielleicht wird er aber selber zunehmend gewaltbereiter möglichen Passanten oder Besitzern gegenüber. Sprich der Dieb, der heute vielleicht nur mit nem Bolzenschneider unterwegs ist, läuft dann evtl mit nem Messer (oder etwas schlimmerem) durch die Gegend.



Deswegen: wegsperren!

So, fertig 
@Fhal, sry, dass ich Deinen Beitrag so zerpfückt habe, aber es ging mir halt um die von Dir genannten Punkte 

Grüße NaitsirhC

Nachtrag: Gibt es denn gute Gründe warum man diese oder andere Kriminelle nicht sofort einsperren sollte? Würde das wirklich zu einer massiveren Gewaltbereitschaft führen? hmmm, schwieriges Thema finde ich...


----------



## Fhal (3. September 2008)

Genau!

Eben weil es ein schwieriges Thema ist finde ich sind Aussagen wie "Dem hau´ ich die Fresse blau" oder sonstiges ziemlich .

Aber damit der Thread nun nicht zum "Wir zerstückeln uns gegenseitig die Texte" wird bin ich nu einfach ruhig. Wir können gern per PN weiter diskutieren und das ganze aussagenlogisch zerpflücken. Dann krieg ich schonmal ein bischen Übung für die bek***te Logik-Vorlesung im WS.

Zum Gefängnis-Thema guck dir mal die Sache in den US of A an, da werden für jeden Mist Leute eingeknastet und die Gefängnisse quellen stellenweise über. Ich kenn´ die Zahlen nicht genau, aber ich glaub´ die Verbrechensquote ist davon nicht runter gegangen.

MfG,

Fhal

Edith sagt: mein Satz zu einem höheren Gewaltpotential bezog sich nicht auf den Gefängnisaufenthalt direkt, sondern auf die verschärften Verhältnisse die ja gefordert wurden. Wenn ich nen Rad klauen will und man mir die ersten Male bildlich gesprochen auf die Finger haut (von seiten der Justiz) ist das auch nicht i.O., da stimme ich durchaus zu. Aber jemand der nen längeren Gefängnisaufenthalt riskiert wegen einem Fahrrad, der ist auch eher bereit jemandem, der ihn daran hindern will, ebenfalls die Fresse zu polieren. Ich hoffe jetzt ist klarer was ich meinte? Und wenn wir einmal dabei sind: wie lang sollte denn der Haftaufenthalt sein bzw. auf was für eine Länge sollte man ihn hochsetzen? Und wenn dies geschehen ist, werden dann automatisch auch die anderen Strafen angepasst? Da hängt ein ziemlicher Rattenschwanz hinten dran.


----------



## karsten reincke (3. September 2008)

solange ein Dieb im Knast ist, kann er nicht gleichzeitig weitere Bikes klauen, dies ist sicher. Somit kann dieser Eine die Statistik nicht weiter belasten.  
Ich bin auch nicht der Meinung, daß JEDER Eierdieb im Knast verfaulen sollte, aber bei Intensivdieben sollte doch öfter mal die Tür von außen abgeschlossen werden. Und vor allem, es sollte gleich bei einem Straftprozeß auch zu einer Schadenersatzverurteilung kommen, so daß man in einem Abwasch gleich einen vollstreckbaren Titel bekommt, der 30 Jahre gültig ist, schließlich kann man bei vielen Dieben später doch was holen. Außerdem schreckt die Tatsache, daß man 30 Jahre lang behelligt werden kann, einige Diebe doch ab.


----------



## kroiterfee (3. September 2008)

fhal

du bist eindeutig zu gutmütig für einen grossstadtbewohner.

mir wollte mal einer einen rahmen aus der hand reissen... ich glaub der geht heute an krücken.


----------



## Fhal (3. September 2008)

"Gutmütig" hat mich noch niemand genannt *rot wird*

Und in einer richtigen Großstadt leb´ ich auch nicht, vielleicht seh ich das deswegen ein bischen entspannter.

Über unser Rechtssystem (und viele andere tolle Dinge) könnte man ewig lang diskutieren, vor allem über Sachen die schon längst angepackt werden müssten. Leider vermute ich aber, dass es dann erstmal Jahre lang um andere Sachen gehen wird (bzw. gehen sollte) als die Bestrafung von (Fahrrad-)Dieben.

Ja, ich würde mich genauso ärgern wenn mein Rad weg wäre. Obwohl es wahrscheinlich eins der Günstigsten hier im Forum ist. 

Ja, ich würde mich auch tierisch über das A-Loch aufregen welches mein Rad gestohlen hat.

Ja, ich würde den Dieb, sofern ich ihn erwische, auch nicht laufen lassen. Aber festsetzen bis die Polizei da ist und sich gegebenenfalls gegen Angriffe seinerseits wehren ist die einzig gescheite Option in dem Zusammenhang.

Was soll denn das ganze Gerede darüber anderen die Kauleiste zu zerkloppen? Schonmal dran gedacht, dass der Dorfsheriff dann erstmal mit DIR als mit dem Dieb beschäftigt ist? Willst du dem A**** der dein Bike klauen wollte den nächsten Urlaub finanzieren? Ich nicht.

Wenn jemandem die Diskussion auf den Sack geht, bitte sagen, dann schweige ich wie ein Grab. 

MfG,

Fhal


----------



## DiaryOfDreams (3. September 2008)

Sorry, will mich gar nicht groß einmischen, aber alle die denken das höhere Strafen die Anzahl an Verbrechen zurück gehen lassen haben einen Denkfehler - ein Verbrecher geht ja gerade davon aus das er NICHT erwischt werden wird, sonst würde er die Tat ja nicht begehen.
Wenn man davon also ausgeht kann es einem doch auch recht egal sein wie hoch die Strafe ist.
Okay, 1-2 Leute überlegen es sich vielelicht wirklich zweimal, aber das sind dann eh Leute mit wenig krimineller Energie, aber alle mit genug Energie für sowas wird man damit nicht abschrecken können...leider.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NaitsirhC (3. September 2008)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> ... ich glaub der geht heute an krücken.



Meine Güte 

Das würde mich ja auch unglaublich beruhigen...[IronieAUS]

Und wegen der Sache mit den Strafen: man kann es so oder so sehen. Wenn ich Dieb wär bzw. dazu gezwungen bin zu klauen (warum auch immer man halt klaut, darum soll es nicht gehen) und ich habe die Aussicht auf 30 Jahre Behelligung, Knast wasauchimmer, dann würde ich vermutlich auch aufs ganze gehen und mehr Gewalt einsetzen wie Fhal meint. (Die großen Banden sind bestimmt nicht mit Spielzeugmessern bewaffnet )

NaitsirhC


----------



## kroiterfee (3. September 2008)

mich beruhigt nicht weil es mir recht egal ist. er hat mich angegriffen und ich habe reagiert. sonst nix. und da der auch ein messer hötte haben können hab ich ihn erstmal "geschockt". leider das schienbein verfehlt und das knie getroffen. huch.


----------



## fuzzball (5. September 2008)

man kann auch Glück haben und es macht Hoffnung

also mir wollte einer vor ein paar Jahren aus der offenen Garage bei geschlossenem Hoftor die Bikes klauen - ich damals nach einer Tour zurück in der Küche sah den Typ in der Garage - sagen wir so ich hab ihm kein Haar gekrümmt - aber meinem kleinen Hund (75cm Schulterhöhe/ Briard) die Tür geöffnet und er hat sich um den Rest gekümmert - der Typ hatte panische Angst (nasse Hose) lag dabei zusammengekrümmt in der Ecke - ich hab dann die Polizei angerufen, die kamen dann 15min später, solange lag der Typ in der Ecke (wobei mein Hund ihn nicht gebissen hatte nur in die Ecke getrieben); dass schöne war der Typ (Namen und Anschrift werde ich hier natürlich nicht nennen) wurde wegen versuchten Einbruchdiebstahls verurteilt, da er schon einige einschlägigen Vorstrafen hatte keine Bewährung - sprich er mußte die Seife aufheben
Hoffe das war für ihn abschreckend genug.

wenn damals mein Hund nicht da gewesen wäre, wüßte ich nicht so genau was ich gemacht hätte; vermutlich mit einem Golfschläger aufgefordert sich in die Ecke zu setzen und mit mir auf die Polizei zu warten - bei einem sofortiges Einprügeln wäre aus meiner Sicht fragwürdig ob dieses noch von einem rechtfertigend Notstand gedeckt wäre.


mfg


----------



## kroiterfee (5. September 2008)

rechtliche grauzone. garagentor zu und drinne schmoren lassen... aber dein wuffi hat das ja geklärt...


----------



## fuzzball (5. September 2008)

Grauzone nicht wirklichhätte nur danach meinen Schläger wieder reinigen müssen und das kostet mich jedesmal 2-3 Schläge


----------



## Vash (5. September 2008)

Ohne Bezug auf andere Themen 

Räderklauen is ne abartige Scheise. Die Dinger sind schweine teuer jenachdem schwer zu bekommen und es stecken Erinnerungen mit drin.

Wenn mir jemand mein Bike klauen würde dem Gnade dem Gott das er schneller ist wie ich.

Ich hab schonmal eins verloren mein damaliges geliebtes Hard-Tail auf das ich 1 Jahr gespart habe. Und ich weis wers geklaut hat aber laut Deutschem Recht ist es ja nicht erlaubt auf Vermutung jemanden anzuprangern Zitat- Polizei. Was will man da noch machen Selbstjustiz sagen mann wurde bedroht und den Kerl/Knaben Niederknüppeln was anderes hilft da nicht. Wenn mal jemand kurz ein Fortbewegungsmittel brauch soll er ein Taxi holen und kein auch noch so rostiges Bike.

Amen

PS: Änderungen oder Vorschläge zu meiner Meinung werd ich nicht lesen . So denke ich so Handle ich.


----------



## watch (6. September 2008)

hier gabs doch mal ne nette geschichte.
biker stellt sein bike am zaun des biergartens ab, löst aber den vorderen schnellspanner. kurze zeit später will sich tatsächlich jemand das bike unter die nägel reissen, fährt los und legt sich so richtig schön aufs maul. selber schuld!

ich würde, sollte es mal vorkommen auch meine guten manieren mal kurzzeitig vergessen. reden hilft halt nur bedingt und in den meisten fällen verstehen so typen eh nur bahnhof. bis die helfer in grün mal aktiv werden und vor ort sind, kann viel passieren. dann lieber direkt soweit möglich die situation " schlagartig " klären.


----------



## Daniel M (6. September 2008)

hallo,

am 31.08 hat es leider meinen bruder erwischt: 
sein rad wurde aus dem fahrradkeller (wo es mit einem schloss am heizungsrohr festgemacht war) seines wohnhauses in berlin-kreuzberg entwendet.
da weder am schloss der eingangstür des wohnhauses, noch am schloss der massiven metaltür zum fahrradkeller spuren/beschädigungen zu sehen sind, geht die polizei davon aus, dass es leute aus dem eigenen haus waren... 

hier die teileliste:

-gabel: marzocchi all mountain 3 baujahr 2006 ohne eta
-bremse vorne: neue avid juicy 5 / 203mm / silber
-bremse hinten: avid juicy 3 / 185mm / schwarz
-vorderrad: rodi fr felge mit XT nabe
-hinterrad: einfaches deore
-reifen: tioga factory dh 2.30
-neuer LX umwerfer
-älteres XT schaltwerk
-rahmen: davtus
-rahmennummer 1010-V bzw. 07269 40019

den rest weiss ich nicht mehr...

falls jemand verdächtige ebay angebote oder teile bzw. das rad in echt sehen sollte, sind wir natürlich sehr dankbar für jegliche hinweise! am besten direkt auf [email protected]

danke im voraus!

mfg, daniel

hier noch zwei bilder vom rad:


----------



## pornokarl (9. September 2008)

eine frage:

mein altes fahrrad (wheeler zx sonstewas (wert '02: 500)) wurde mir im mai 07 gestohlen. versicherung hat nach langem hin und her gezahlt...

heute bekomme ich einen telefonanruf von der polizei in erfurt, dass das fahrrad bei einer hausdurchsuchung zufällig gefunden wurde und ich es nun abholen kann.

1. muss ich den betrag, den mir die versicherung gezahlt hat wieder zurücküberweisen?
ich bin soweit informiert, dass die versicherung innerhalb der ersten sechs monate nach diebstahl das geld zurück fordern kann. danach nicht mehr. stimmt das?

2. muss ich das fahrrad abholen? immerhin sind das 136 km - und bei den spritpreisen überlege ich mir das zwei mal. müsste nicht eigentlich der dieb resp. käufer von hehlerware den versand tragen?

3. nutzungsausfall. könnte ich den potenziellen dieb nicht auf nutzungsausfall verklagen sofern ich der versicherung das geld zurücküberweisen muss?

danke für die hilfreichen antworten


----------



## Dan_Oldb (9. September 2008)

Moin pornokarl.

Nachdem mir vor 7 Jahren und Samstag leider nochmal (grrrrr) das Rad gestohlen wurde, kann ich dir folgendes sagen: 
Nachdem die Versicherung den Schaden beglichen hat, geht das alte Rad formal in den Besitz der Versicherung über. D.h. die Versicherung muss sich um den Abtransport etc. kümmern.
Allerdings kann man meistens mit einem Telefonat mit dem Versicherungsvertreter klären, ob die Vers. überhaupt Interesse an dem Rad hat, oder ob sie auf ihren Besitzanspruch verzichtet. Dann würde das Rad weiterhin dir gehören.
Das sind die Aussagen eines Polizisten und meines Versicherungsvertreters, sowie meine Erfahrung beim ersten Mal. Da wollte die Vers. das Rad auch nicht haben, so hatte ich plötzlich zwei. Ich würde einfach bei deiner Vers. anrufen und das klären.

Ciao, Daniel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EvilEvo (9. September 2008)

Dan_Oldb schrieb:


> Moin pornokarl.
> 
> Nachdem mir vor 7 Jahren und Samstag leider nochmal (grrrrr) das Rad gestohlen wurde, kann ich dir folgendes sagen:
> Nachdem die Versicherung den Schaden beglichen hat, geht das alte Rad formal in den Besitz der Versicherung über. D.h. die Versicherung muss sich um den Abtransport etc. kümmern.
> ...



Jop genauso ist es, mein altes Fully wurde auch wiedergefunden, von der Deore-Gruppe (damals teuer beim Händler gekauft) war nicht mehr viel übrig, statt den hydr. Disc´s waren nur Promax-Bremsen dran. Meine Gabel war auch nicht mehr drin und der Rahmen hatte einen Riss. Nachdem wir der Versicherung gezeigt hatten, wie das Rad mal aussah und wie es jetzt aussieht wussten sie ja. Es hat keine 10s gedauert, dass sich der Versicherungsvertreter entschied. Lief aber alles ganz unbürokratisch ab, ohne lange Diskussionen oder Ähnlichem.

@ Pornokarl: Deine Versicherung wird eigentlich sowieso von dem Fund informiert und verlangt i.d.R. das Geld oder behält das Fahrrad. Frag also, ob sie einfach das Fahrrad behalten wollen. Nutzungsausfall einklagen wird glaub ich nix. Den Versand einklagen ginge unter Umständen, da der Dieb/Hehler aber in Knast wandert und für diese Zeit enteignet wird, kann er diese Kosten soweit ich weiß sowieso nicht tragen und das Verfahren wird im Sand verlaufen. 
Insofern die Versicherung ihr Geld aber wieder haben will, würde ich bei der Versicherung den Anspruch auf Versandkostenerstattung stellen, die hätten diese ja auch.


----------



## pornokarl (9. September 2008)

hi,
aber das geht doch schlecht, die können doch nicht nach so einer langen zeit noch das geld verlangen, zumal ich ja nicht mal weiß, was mit dem fahrrad so ist. lt. aussage des beamten "fährt" es noch....


----------



## Dan_Oldb (9. September 2008)

Wir können hier auch noch lange ein bisschen mutmassen, wie lange der Prozess dauern würde, um den Nutzungsausfall und die 25 Euro Transportkosten einzuklagen, oder du rufst einfach morgen früh bei deiner Versicherung an und postest das Ergebnis hier.
Mach dir doch nicht soviele Gedanken um ungelegte Eier. Wie EvilEvo schrieb: 10 Sekunden und du weisst Bescheid!

Ciao, Daniel


----------



## DiaryOfDreams (11. September 2008)

Ich dachte mir das hier könnte für den Einen oder Anderen vielleicht interessant sein:
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/Mit-Software-auf-Fahndung-nach-Diebesgut--/meldung/115749


----------



## pornokarl (11. September 2008)

so, habe mit meiner versicherung telefoniert.

es ist so, dass das fahrrad, nach regulierung des schadens, in den besitz der versicherung übergeht.

die versicherung hat mir aber trotzdem angeboten, das fahrrad - je nach zustand - für einen kleinen preis abzukaufen. dieser würde sich dann auf circa 50 belaufen - das ist ein faires angebot.

so long...


----------



## flammberg (14. September 2008)

Es sind zwar nicht Rennrädern, um die es hier geht, sondern Mountainbikes (also nicht mein Ding), aber dieser Diebstahl ist schon krass:

http://www.rad-net.de/index.php?newsid=15702&rss=1

Unter anderem wurde das Olympia-Bike von Adelheid Morath gestohlen.


----------



## Nway (14. September 2008)

Hehe, ein Copy&Paste-Opfer. In der Tat geht es in diesem Forum durchaus um Mountainbikes. 



flammberg schrieb:


> Es sind zwar nicht Rennrädern, um die es hier geht, sondern Mountainbikes (also nicht mein Ding), aber dieser Diebstahl ist schon krass:
> 
> http://www.rad-net.de/index.php?newsid=15702&rss=1
> 
> Unter anderem wurde das Olympia-Bike von Adelheid Morath gestohlen.


----------



## Frog (17. September 2008)

Achtung:

am 8.09.2008 wurde in Düsseldorf-Zoo ein gelbes Cannondale Gemini geklaut.

Größe M

Originalausstattung (keine Lefty!)

Falls es irgendwo auftaucht...bitte bei mir melden.


----------



## Briggtopp (23. September 2008)

Also mir tun die Leute echt leid, denen ein Bike geklaut wurde...ich hab da auch ohne wenn und aber einen tierischen Haß auf die miesen Typen.
Deshalb stehen beide Bikes bei mir in der Bude, da wo es schön warm, trocken und sicher ist. Ist mir auch total egal was meine Freundin dazu sagen würde, tut sie aber auch nicht. 
Wenn ich schon an die Werte denke, allein die idiellen...krieg ich Angstschweiß wenn eins wegkommen würde. 

Drum laßt eure geliebten Bikes wenn möglich nich im Keller, Garage oder sonstwo, vor allem nicht in Berlin !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Surfmoe (25. September 2008)

Heute Abend wurde mir in Düsseldorf vor Jung und Volke mein Cube Ltd. CC geklaut. War abgeschlossen.. war 5 Min. drin.. Das Comp von meinem Freund ist stehengeblieben (stand direkt daneben).


----------



## special_art (26. September 2008)

ouman das ist ja übel.. und dann noch vor nem bike shop

was hattest du denn für nen Schloss ?


----------



## NaitsirhC (29. September 2008)

Erstmal natürlich Beileid an alle denen ihr Bike geklaut wurde 

Zur Vorsorge habe ich mal eine Frage, vll kann mir jemand weiterhelfen:
Mein Bike hab ich als Neubike gekauft, Rechnung liegt vor, Abwicklung über die Versicherung bei Diebstahl wäre also kein Problem (hoffe es natürlich nicht). Habe mir jetzt eine Gabel im Bikemarkt gekauft, die den Wert des Bikes ja erhöht. Doch wie kann ich diese Werterhöhung im Falle eines Falles ggü. der Versicherung zeigen? Hat da jemand Erfahrung bez. höherwertigen Teilen als in der Originalaustattung, wenn diese nicht mit Rechnung gekauft wurden?

Danke schonmal, 
Grüße NaitsirhC


----------



## EvilEvo (29. September 2008)

Ohne Rechnung wirst du wohl keine Chance haben, den Anspruch geltend zu machen. Mit Rechnungen hatte ich damals kein Problem, den Betrag erstattet zu kriegen.


----------



## Dan_Oldb (29. September 2008)

Mein Kenntnisstand ist, dass du KEINE Rechnung benötigst, sondern glaubhaft machen musst, dass dieses Teil tatsächlich an dem Rad war und wirklich X Euro gekostet hat. Ersteres am besten durch Zeugen, zweites vielleicht durch Emails? Sonst soll die Versicherung den Wiederbeschaffungswert schätzen.
Allerdings bin ich kein Jurist, und habe auch von Versicherungen nicht viel Plan, aber diese Info habe ich von meiner Versicherung vor drei Wochen bekommen, als mein Rad geklaut wurde.

Ciao, Daniel


----------



## Surfmoe (29. September 2008)

special_art schrieb:


> ouman das ist ja übel.. und dann noch vor nem bike shop
> 
> was hattest du denn für nen Schloss ?



Ein Abus Schiessmichtot (muss nachschaun).. wie gesagt, das Cube von meinem Freund ist stehengeblieben und war weniger gesichert.. War doppelt gesichert und ist wohl mitsamt dem einen Schloss einfach in nen Wagen gepackt worden und liegt bestimmt irgendwo in Einzelteilen rum.. aber falls es wem auffällt.. ich vermiss es..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NaitsirhC (29. September 2008)

EvilEvo schrieb:


> Ohne Rechnung wirst du wohl keine Chance haben, den Anspruch geltend zu machen. Mit Rechnungen hatte ich damals kein Problem, den Betrag erstattet zu kriegen.





Dan_Oldb schrieb:


> Mein Kenntnisstand ist, dass du KEINE Rechnung benötigst, sondern glaubhaft machen musst, dass dieses Teil tatsächlich an dem Rad war und wirklich X Euro gekostet hat. Ersteres am besten durch Zeugen, zweites vielleicht durch Emails? Sonst soll die Versicherung den Wiederbeschaffungswert schätzen.
> Allerdings bin ich kein Jurist, und habe auch von Versicherungen nicht viel Plan, aber diese Info habe ich von meiner Versicherung vor drei Wochen bekommen, als mein Rad geklaut wurde.
> 
> Ciao, Daniel



Alles klar, dann werde ich mich zur Sicherheit direkt bei meiner Versicherung melden und das "Problem" klären.

Danke euch beiden,

Grüße NaitsirhC


----------



## EvilEvo (29. September 2008)

NaitsirhC schrieb:


> Alles klar, dann werde ich mich zur Sicherheit direkt bei meiner Versicherung melden und das "Problem" klären.
> 
> Danke euch beiden,
> 
> Grüße NaitsirhC



Das ist sowieso immer das beste  .


----------



## NaitsirhC (29. September 2008)

EvilEvo schrieb:


> Das ist sowieso immer das beste  .



Jaaaa, ich weiß, dachte aber hier hat schon jemand Erfahrung damit...

(naja, hier Fragen ist halt bequemer  , ich gelobe Besserung ^^)

NaitsirhC


----------



## EvilEvo (29. September 2008)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> @evilevo: willst nicht noch mit zum Brockenrocken.de ?



N bissl off Topic, an sich würd ich mitkommen, aber ich hab leider weder Zeit noch Geld und im Mom auch kein brauchbares Bike, da ich mein Zweitrad verkauft hab und mein Diamondback n Rahmenbruch erlitten hat und bis das neue Fully fertig ist, dauert es noch 6-7 Wochen.

@NaitsirhC: Ist doch richtig nachzufragen, das Problem ist eben, dass das jede Versicherung von Fall zu Fall unterschiedlich handhabt, aber wie gesagt, das einzige was evtl. hilft, ist Verkaufsanzeige und E-mail Verkehr speichern und evtl. hilft das dann, ich wünsch dir aber, dass dein Bike nie verschwindet.


----------



## der_fry (29. September 2008)

Dan_Oldb schrieb:


> Mein Kenntnisstand ist, dass du KEINE Rechnung benötigst, sondern glaubhaft machen musst, dass dieses Teil tatsächlich an dem Rad war und wirklich X Euro gekostet hat. Ersteres am besten durch Zeugen, zweites vielleicht durch Emails? Sonst soll die Versicherung den Wiederbeschaffungswert schätzen.
> Allerdings bin ich kein Jurist, und habe auch von Versicherungen nicht viel Plan, aber diese Info habe ich von meiner Versicherung vor drei Wochen bekommen, als mein Rad geklaut wurde.
> 
> Ciao, Daniel



also meiner erfahrung nach kannste das knicken.
keine rechnung kein geld!
zeugen bilder ect. interessieren die versicherung gar nicht!
zumindest bei der allianz.

anderer weg geh zum radhändler, laß dir ein vergleichbares rad aus der preisliste zeigen, kopie mit preisliste an versicherung -> geld nach liste von versicherung. so ist es bei mir gelaufen ohne probs.

mfg


----------



## dudeoflife (30. September 2008)

So jetzt hats mich auch erwischt. Abgeschlossener Keller Tretlock Bügelschloß, trotzdem ist meine Stadtschlampe (Noname Rahmen, komplette Deore Gruppe schwarz) weg. Ort: Düsseldorf, Derendorf, Ecke Spichernplatz. Geklaut zwischen dem 28.09.08, 18h und dem 30.09.08 19h. Falls jemand die Kiste entdeckt bitte anketten. Anbei 2 Pics... Danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## special_art (1. Oktober 2008)

Surfmoe schrieb:


> Ein Abus Schiessmichtot (muss nachschaun).. wie gesagt, das Cube von meinem Freund ist stehengeblieben und war weniger gesichert.. War doppelt gesichert und ist wohl mitsamt dem einen Schloss einfach in nen Wagen gepackt worden und liegt bestimmt irgendwo in Einzelteilen rum.. aber falls es wem auffällt.. ich vermiss es..



 jetzt sag nicht das du das Bike nicht an ner Laterne, irgendwelchen pfosten oder nem fahrradständer angeschlossen hast... 

denn dann ist das ja schon fast deine schuld


----------



## Briggtopp (1. Oktober 2008)

Deswegen sag ich immer, wenn die guten Stücke schon angeschlossen werden müssen, dann immer Sichtkontakt haben und keine 10m weitweg entfernt sein.
Wenn ich mit meinen Bikes unterwegs bin und wir in einem Biergarten was trinken wollen, kommt das Bike mit oder wir sitzen daneben.

Ist schon echt hart, wenn es wegkommt.


----------



## Briggtopp (1. Oktober 2008)

doppel post ..sorry


----------



## special_art (1. Oktober 2008)

Briggtopp schrieb:


> Deswegen sag ich immer, wenn die guten Stücke schon angeschlossen werden müssen, dann immer Sichtkontakt haben und keine 10m weitweg entfernt sein.
> Wenn ich mit meinen Bikes unterwegs bin und wir in einem Biergarten was trinken wollen, kommt das Bike mit oder wir sitzen daneben.
> 
> Ist schon echt hart, wenn es wegkommt.




richtig.. dicke bikes sollte man "eigentlich" nicht draussen abschliessen..
aber man kommt nicht immer drum rum.. ich lasse das bike auch manchmal abgeschlossen draussen stehen.. (2 Schlösser natürlich) aber nur kurz wenn ich mal in nen Geschäft gehe.. ansonsten immer im auge haben wenns um längere zeit geht.

wenn ich das ganze hier lese werde ich mir wohl noch nen 3tes schloss zulegen.

krass zu lesen wievielen leuten bikes auf ihren Kellern geklaut werden.. da kriege ich auch bissel bedenken.
aber bei mir könnte ich es mir nicht vorstellen.. die müssten durch haustür.. dicke kellertür.. und nochmal dicke kellertür.
oder die nachbarn organisieren das.. aber bei mir leben nur alte leute ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Briggtopp (1. Oktober 2008)

special_art schrieb:


> die müssten durch haustür.. dicke kellertür.. und nochmal dicke kellertür.
> oder die nachbarn organisieren das.. aber bei mir leben nur alte leute ^^



Wenn einer von denen mal vergisst abzuschließen 
daher kommen meine Rösser in die warme Bude, kleines Zimmer!


----------



## xas (4. Oktober 2008)

Hallo,

leider ist heute am 04.10.2008 mein *STEVENS X8* in *Wiesbaden* am Marktplatz zwischen 11.15 Uhr und 12.25 Uhr gestohlen worden. Ich hatte das Rad mit vielen hochwertigen Parts (XTR, Tune, Thomson...) umgebaut. Leider war das auch der letzte Jahrgang der schöneren X8 Rahmen, bevor Hydroforming eingeführt wurde (ich hatte extra noch dieses Rahmenmodell gesucht). Das Rad war mein Trainingsrad und Autoersatz...

Vielleicht sieht es jemand, in der jetztigen Konfiguration fallen die goldenen Parts und die XTR Felgenbremse gegenüber der Standardkonfiguration auf.

STEVENS X8
Rahmenhöhe 55 cm
Farbe Scharz
Modell 2005
Ursprüngliche Ausstattung komplett Shimano XT/Mavic Felgen
mit Dual Control Brems-/Schalthebeln.

*Umrüstungen: *
- XTR Felgenbremsen und Bremshebel (Titangrau)
- XT Rapidfire Schalthebel mit goldenen Schrauben
- Deus Next XC Carbon Flatbar
- Ritchy WCS Griffe
- Tune Lenkerhörnchen RH1 in Schwarz
- goldene Tune Schnellspanner AC 16/17
- Thomson Elite Sattelstütze
- Selle Italia SLR Sattel
- XTR Clickpedalen
- schwarze Flaschenhalterschrauben am Rahmen
- goldene Schrauben beim Umwerfer


----------



## traffer (4. Oktober 2008)

xas schrieb:


> ... Das Rad war mein Trainingsrad und ...



also erstmal tuts mir um dein rad leid. mir wurden selber schon so ca 5 - 7 räder gezockt.

aaaber .... sowas ist dein trainingsrad?
junge junge ...

ich kann nur den tip geben:
alles was teuer aussieht oder teuer ist, und von einer person *weggetragen* werden kann, sollte niemals unangeschlossen, oder nur abgeschlossen, oder ausser sichtweite für länger als 5 min (mehr brauch ein erfahrener schlossknacker nicht) abgestellt werden. keller geht auch nicht .... balkon auch nicht.

das hier kennen einige von euch sicher schon:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t8XxcOj3Seo

oder das:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wl1gsW3KcBU

... usw


hat jemand eigentlich schonmal sein gezocktes bike wiedergefunden?
also ich nicht.

n kumpel durfte seins mal stück für stück von einem "bekannten" wiederkaufen.


----------



## NaitsirhC (4. Oktober 2008)

traffer schrieb:


> hat jemand eigentlich schonmal sein gezocktes bike wiedergefunden?
> also ich nicht.



Baumarktfully (7. o. 8. Klasse) geklaut, konnte paar Wochen später auf'm Revier abgeholt werden, haben aber nicht gesagt, wo es herkam. Als es das 2. Mal geklaut wurde, war es für immer weg...

Ist echt ein mieses Gefühl, wenn man wiederkommt und das Rad ist weg. Es gehen einem soviele Gedanken durch den Kopf, man kann es irgendwie nicht fassen... 

NaitsirhC


----------



## Surfmoe (4. Oktober 2008)

Meins wurde auch mal vor der Schule geklaut und dann einige Wochen später wiedergefunden.. die Versicherung hatte da abre schon alles reguliert und konnte das nich tmehr zurückbuchen irgendwie.. dann hatte ich zwei (neue schon gekauft).
Meins stand nur 5 Min., davon teilweise in Sichtweite und war danach trotzdem weg.. also so allgemein kann man das nicht sagen.. 
War ein Scheissgefühl wirklich..


----------



## Surfmoe (5. Oktober 2008)

special_art schrieb:


> jetzt sag nicht das du das Bike nicht an ner Laterne, irgendwelchen pfosten oder nem fahrradständer angeschlossen hast...
> 
> denn dann ist das ja schon fast deine schuld


Dochdoch.. mit einem zweiten Schloss.. beides war weg.. also Rad und das andere Schloss.. und das zweite Schloss, das nur am Sattel und Reifen war..

Sorry für den Doppelpost.. hab da jaetzt gar nicht mehr dnran gedacht..


----------



## wildbiker (5. Oktober 2008)

NaitsirhC schrieb:


> Ist echt ein mieses Gefühl, wenn man wiederkommt und das Rad ist weg. Es gehen einem soviele Gedanken durch den Kopf, man kann es irgendwie nicht fassen...
> 
> NaitsirhC



Ich sorge vor: Rad zum Supermarkt - Rad kommt mit rein - blödes glotzen - egal - Kinderwagen dürfen ja auch mit rein.

Zur Post: - Abus-Granit CityChain X-Plus 1060                 (140er Länge)

Arbeit: abgeschlossener Raum

Zuhause: Keller-EFH, einbruchsicher

Rennen: entweder sitz ich drauf oder steht nebenmir. Sollte einer unaufgefordert des Ding anrühren, polier ich dem so die Fresse, des der ne ganze Weile nicht mehr stehen und sitzen kann.


----------



## maSk (5. Oktober 2008)

Wie gut das ich mir das hier wieder durchlese, ich merke richtig wie nachlässig ich geworden bin mit fahrrad irgendwo stehen lassen.

Neben 2 Schlössern habe ich mir noch angewöhnt die Sattelstütze raus zu ziehen und sie dann mit ihrer eingeschmierten Seite in einer Frühstückstüte zu parken samt Gummiband... klappt ganz gut.

So sieht das Fahrrad dann schon unappetitlicher aus  Und das Rad gehört auch in die Wohnung, Keller ist (zumindest bei mir) zu dangerous.


----------



## Rammsteinbiker (5. Oktober 2008)

Meine Stadtschlampe hat es ja auch schonmal erwischt. Hab sie aber nach einer Woche wieder bei der Polizei abholen können. Die zwei Schlösser waren natürlich weg und vom Dieb nichts zu holen (Stadtstreicher).
Nun benutze ich zwei Schlösser mit unterschiedlichen Schliesssystemen (Schlüssel + Zahlenschloss mit 4 Stellen). Meist haben sich die Diebe auf bestimmte Schliesssysteme spezialisiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## traffer (5. Oktober 2008)

Rammsteinbiker schrieb:


> Nun benutze ich zwei Schlösser mit unterschiedlichen Schliesssystemen (Schlüssel + Zahlenschloss mit 4 Stellen). Meist haben sich die Diebe auf bestimmte Schliesssysteme spezialisiert.



keine chance ... n zahlenschloss wird ohne werkzeug in ca 30 sec geknackt. das sind nur ca 20 sec mehr, als du brauchst und es ist total unauffällig.

wers haben will, der kriegt es meist auch. das einzige was hilft, ist meiner erfahrung nach: nichts teures verbauen und schrottig aussehen lassen und trotzdem *immer* anschliessen. viele diebstähle sind auch gelegenheitsdiebstähle.


----------



## Fusel Wusel (5. Oktober 2008)

Mir wurde vor ner Woche mein schönes Arrow SXC03 geklaut.
War auf ner Party mit vielen Leuten (alles jahrelange Freunde) und dachte mir, ach, da passiert sowieso nix. Also das gute Abus Steel-O-Flex 1050 Granit Plus zu Hause gelassen und Rad nur mit Spiralkabel an nem Fenstergitter abgeschlossen. Luftlinie zu mir waren vielleicht 5m durch ne Tür durch. Naja, weniger als eine halbe Stunde unbeaufsichtigt hat gereicht. Später kam noch raus, das ne Freundin, die etwas später kam, das Rad schon an einer anderen Stelle gesehen hat, als ich es abgestellt hatte. Da musste der Dieb wohl kurz abbrechen und warten, bis die Lust wieder rein ist und zack wars ganz weg.
Erst dachte ich, jemand will mich verarschen. Aber als noch keiner was gesagt hat, als ich die Polizei angerufen hab war klar, das es ernst ist.
Tja, die Polizei konnte natürlich nicht mal schnell die Gegend absuchen, da es am Wochenende ja für unsere ca. 40000 Einwohner ja nur einen Streifenwagen gibt...
Für Verbrecher natürlich das Paradies...
Naja, glücklicherweise ist das über meine Hausratversicherung mitversichert. Und ja, auch in dem Fall, das es außerhalb der Wohnung geklaut wird. War ein Sonderangebot 
Naja, wollte mir nächste Saison eh was hochwertigeres zulegen. Wird jetzt halt vorverlegt...

Aber wer weiß. Vielleicht taucht das Rad ja wieder auf. Ist sehr auffällig Bronzefarben.


----------



## Rammsteinbiker (6. Oktober 2008)

@ Traffer - Länger brauchen sie für ein Schloss mit Schlüssel auch nicht, aber die Kombi aus verschiedenen Systemen machts. Meist wird sich auf ein System konzentriert. Aber 100% sicher ist man natürlich nie.


----------



## Munibiker (7. Oktober 2008)

Hi
Jeder regt sich auf das seine MTB s verschwindet oder gestohlen wird!!!!
Mich wundert das nicht - ladets ja richtig ein zum mittnehmen!!
Ich sehe das von Saison zu Saison immer wieder auf Parkplätzen in Tiefgaragen bei Einfamilienhäuser im Garten stehen gelassen werden weils schnutzig, bei Events usw. und dann sind dann noch solche auf die du dich nur Draufsetzen muß und schnell treten - weg ist es. Werden nicht einmal abgesperrt.

Ich persönlich merke das da keine verbindung zu einem MTB besteht (nichts besonderes mehr wert ist sondern nur angeberei wie Teuer so ein DING!! ist).sonst würde man nicht so leichtfertig damit ungehen!! und dann sind solche denen das egal ist wenn`s weg ist, weils eh ein altes vorgänger Model ist und die Versicherung eh Bezahlt!!
(Weis ich aus Erfahrung und erzählungen).

Bei meine Bikes die werden nur gefahren und nicht mal vor der Almhütte leg ichs weg!!
Sonst fehlt Dir ein Sattel oder Federgabel ,Vorderreifen usw.

Könnt aber ein MTB fahren in der Stadt so wie ich es eben tu:selbst lakiert und sinlose Kleber darauf keine Scheiben bremsen sondern V-Break´s auf der Federgabel hab ich reflektoren folie darauf.Die felgen sind Mavic Crossmax die Schaltung ist volständig XT von Shimano und der Satel ist auch was wert.Lenker und Vorbau ist von Richy alles aus Alu.Das geht gut wenn man Zum Bäcker oder in ein Geschäft einkaufen geht.
LG


----------



## kroiterfee (7. Oktober 2008)

aha. danke für deine weisheiten.


----------



## Surfmoe (7. Oktober 2008)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> aha. danke für deine weisheiten.


Aber echt..

Ich sag dir mal was über Verbindung  zum Bike.. ich hab so eine Verbindung zu dem, dass mir andere Räder keinen Spaß mehr machen.. darum nutz ich das auch für die Stadt.. im Moment hab ich beruflich und studientechnisch nicht die Zeit mal ins Gelände zu fahren oder ne Radtour zu machen.. da nutz ich die alltäglichen Fahrten.. Als es geklaut wurde, war ich ungelogen 3 Tage richtig mies drauf.. versichert war es nicht und ja ich kauf jetzt ein besseres, aber hätte es das alte noch in meiner Größe gegeben, hätte ich genau das wieder geholt, auch wenn die Gabel mies war.. Aber ich hing halt dran.. Und wenn ich mal Geld zuviel hab, kauf ich mir auch ein supadupa Stadtbike oder baus zusammen und lass es richtig ******** aussehen.. aebr im  Moment ist das nicht drin.. Könnte jetzt noch ein paar angloamerikanische Schimpfwörter loslassen (ja das ist meine Muttersprache, mehr oder weniger), aber bei so Typen lohnt sich das nicht..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Munibiker (7. Oktober 2008)

Kauft Euch Fahrräder und keine MTB´s zum Normalgebrauch!!!
Die MTB`s heuzutage sind keine Fahrräder sondern Sportgeräte!!!Die man auch so verwenden sollte und nicht in der Stadt oder nur am Wocheende zum Spazierenfahren!!
Seid selber Schuld wenn Ihr Eure MTB`s  weg sind. Eben keinen bezug zum MTB!!Einfach nur ein DING!!!


----------



## enweh (7. Oktober 2008)

Munibiker schrieb:


> ... Eben keinen bezug zum MTB!!Einfach nur ein DING!!!



Wir sind ja auch nicht paraphil.


----------



## traffer (7. Oktober 2008)

Munibiker schrieb:


> Kauft Euch Fahrräder und keine MTB´s zum Normalgebrauch!!!
> Die MTB`s heuzutage sind keine Fahrräder sondern Sportgeräte!!!Die man auch so verwenden sollte und nicht in der Stadt oder nur am Wocheende zum Spazierenfahren!!
> Seid selber Schuld wenn Ihr Eure MTB`s  weg sind. Eben keinen bezug zum MTB!!Einfach nur ein DING!!!


mal n wahres wort, obwohl wir langsam offtopic werden.
benutzt jemand in der stadt eigentlich mehr als 5 - 7 gänge ??? ich nicht !!
ich wünschte, die hersteller würden mal langsam wieder vernünftige stadtfahrräder bauen.

andererseits verschafft uns die massenweise herstellung von highend-zeugs wiederum einen niedrigen endpreis.


----------



## kroiterfee (7. Oktober 2008)

wo issn da jetzt wieder das problem: fürs harte rannehmen ein mtb nach gutdünken und für die stadt und den biergarten ne stadtschlampe.


----------



## BCSnake2 (10. Oktober 2008)

Hallo, 

mir wurde in der Zwischenzeit vom letzten 
Dienstag (07.10.2008) Abend ca.21 Uhr 
und dem 
Mitwoch (08.10.2008) Morgen gegen 6:00 Uhr 
aus einem Wohnhaus in Frankfurt Rödelheim 
ein Specialized FSR XC Modell 2007 gestohlen.





desweiteren waren vorne und hinten THE One Piece + Dual Sport Schutzblech  angebracht 
bei denen ich die Aufkleber entfernt habe :




am Vorderschutz ist ein Schlangenkopfaufkleber nachträglich angebracht.

Weitere Halterungen wie die T-Bone von der Sigma Sport Mirage EVO + EVO X  
die am Vorbau befestigt ist/war, rechts daneben eine Tachohalterung einer Sigma BC2006 
und an der Sattelstütze die Akkuhalturung derSigma Sport und ebenfalls 
die Halterung für die Rückleuchte einer CAT EYE TL-LD300G .

Sollte jemand dieses MTB im Raum Frankfurt oder MTK und Umgebung sehen wäre ich für einen Hinweis Dankbar.

*Handy: 0162-9201465*


----------



## Munibiker (10. Oktober 2008)

Hast a pech!!
Aber Spezialized hat eh 2008 eine neue Modellpalette!!!
Die krempeln eh jedes Jahr die Modelle um, weiß nichts taugen.


----------



## Freibeuter (10. Oktober 2008)

Will mein neues Cube Race 2009 mit nem Abus absichern.

Ist das Schloß zu empfehlen...? 

http://abus.de/de/main.asp?ScreenLa...39218237&select=0104b11&artikel=4003318450532

Zum Glück sind meine Räder auch außer Haus rund um die Uhr mit unbegrenzter Schadenssumme abgedeckt ....ach ja meine gute Hausrat


----------



## NaitsirhC (10. Oktober 2008)

Munibiker schrieb:


> Hast a pech!!
> Aber Spezialized hat eh 2008 eine neue Modellpalette!!!
> Die krempeln eh jedes Jahr die Modelle um, weiß nichts taugen.


----------



## Pycho (10. Oktober 2008)

^^Dazu hab ich mir vorher viel schlimmeres verkniffen. Spaten...


----------



## kroiterfee (10. Oktober 2008)

Munibiker schrieb:


> Hast a pech!!
> Aber Spezialized hat eh 2008 eine neue Modellpalette!!!
> Die krempeln eh jedes Jahr die Modelle um, weiß nichts taugen.











*bäääm*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Surfmoe (10. Oktober 2008)

Munibiker schrieb:


> Hast a pech!!
> Aber Spezialized hat eh 2008 eine neue Modellpalette!!!
> Die krempeln eh jedes Jahr die Modelle um, weiß nichts taugen.


Hast zwar viele Räder.. aber der hellste bist du nicht oder?!


----------



## Munibiker (10. Oktober 2008)

Fachsimpeln????
Ihr tut so als wenn ihr nicht einen oder nicht mal eine Versicherung kennt!!! Es gibt immer ein Hintertürchen für den Betroffenen oder Freunderlwirtschaft.

Und es gibt genug schwarzmarkt Teile und gestohlene Ware die zum Verkaufen anstehen und sogar per Bestellung aufgegeben werden und Besorgt werden.
Auch bei uns in Österreich!!


----------



## Munibiker (10. Oktober 2008)

Surfmoe schrieb:


> Hast zwar viele Räder.. aber der hellste bist du nicht oder?!


Wieso!!!! Bin Endverbraucher - kein Denker sondern Treter.


----------



## chris5000 (10. Oktober 2008)

Freibeuter schrieb:


> Ist das Schloß zu empfehlen...?



angegebene 1625 Gramm. Das finde ich viel. Die wieder am Rad zu sparen, dürfte ja bald teurer sein, als das Rad zu ersetzen, wenns mit leichterem Schloss geklaut würde, selbst wenns nicht versichert wäre. 



Freibeuter schrieb:


> Zum Glück sind meine Räder auch außer Haus rund um die Uhr mit unbegrenzter Schadenssumme abgedeckt ....ach ja meine gute Hausrat



Wer bietet so eine Hausrat an? Oder ist das irgendein alter Tarif, der aktuell nicht zu haben ist? Also wenn ich so eine Versicherung hätte, würde ich nicht knapp 2kg Schloss mit mir rumschleppen wollen.

Gruß,
Chris


----------



## Freibeuter (10. Oktober 2008)

chris5000 schrieb:


> Die Versicherung ist von der Allianz und gibt es immernoch.
> 
> einfach mal auf "Beitrag berechnen" klicken
> http://www.allianz.de/produkte/bauen_wohnen/hausrat/index.html
> ...


----------



## kroiterfee (10. Oktober 2008)

Munibiker schrieb:


> Wieso!!!! Bin Endverbraucher - kein Denker sondern Treter.




merkt man.


----------



## kroiterfee (10. Oktober 2008)

freibeuter... wie alt bist du?


----------



## Freibeuter (10. Oktober 2008)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> freibeuter... wie alt bist du?



22 junge Jahre


----------



## kroiterfee (10. Oktober 2008)

dann kannste deine versicherung ja noch 3 jahre nutzen...  hab das alter bereits überschritten und die hausrat optimal... lässt mich ruhiger schlafen aber trotzdem bewache ich meine schätze wie ein schiesshund.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freibeuter (11. Oktober 2008)

chris5000 schrieb:


> angegebene 1625 Gramm. Das finde ich viel. Die wieder am Rad zu sparen, dürfte ja bald teurer sein, als das Rad zu ersetzen, wenns mit leichterem Schloss geklaut würde, selbst wenns nicht versichert wäre.
> Gruß,
> Chris



Ich brauche das Schloss lediglich für die Arbeit, das Gelände ist zwar eh abgesperrt und von der Security bewacht aber ich traue da keinem .
Ich weiss so "wertvoll" sind meine Räder nun auch nicht aber man muss es den Leuten ja nicht leicht machen.
Und durch die Falttechnik hat das Schloss gegenüber dem Bügelschloss für mich einen klaren Vorteil!


----------



## Scapin (12. Oktober 2008)

.


----------



## bikebaehr (26. Oktober 2008)

Specialized Epic Carbon in schwarz/rot und Trek Fuel 100 in blau schwarz in 66571 Eppelborn/Saarland am Samstag, 25.10. gegen 19 Uhr gestohlen

Gestern Abend sind aus unserer verschlossenen Garage in Eppelborn, Auf drei Eichen unsere Fullys gestohlen worden:
htt

und:

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/213978][IMG]http]

Mein Epic ist zur Zeit leich zu erkennen an der Polierten XT Kurbel (ISIS) und dem "Damensattel" Selle Italia Lady Gel Flow,

Anettes Trek fällt eventuell durch die zur Zeit montierten Tektro Carbon Felgenbremsen ins Auge.

[SIZE="6"][COLOR="Red"]Ich setze ein Belohnung von 200  für die Widerbeschaffung aus[/COLOR][/SIZE]


----------



## DiaryOfDreams (26. Oktober 2008)

Damit auch jeder weiß wovon die Rede ist:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/213979
und
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/213978


----------



## tiegerbaehr (27. Oktober 2008)

Das ist das Epic, mitlerweile jedoch mit polierter Alu-Kurbel und ohne Gepäck


----------



## wildbiker (27. Oktober 2008)

Die Schweine machen aber auch vor nichts mehr halt...

Ich glaube man sollte neben den Bikes mit sowas bewachen/schlafen etc.:



... so nen paar Türkenkinder auf Billigbaumarktbikes wollten mich neulich vom MTB holen, aber als sie sahen das ich nicht allein war, haben sie den Weg nicht mehr versperrt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fhal (27. Oktober 2008)

Gehts auch trotz vermeintlichem Überfall-Versuch ohne irgendwelche Türkensprüche? 

Wenn ja:


----------



## EvilEvo (28. Oktober 2008)

wildbiker schrieb:


> Die Schweine machen aber auch vor nichts mehr halt...
> 
> Ich glaube man sollte neben den Bikes mit sowas bewachen/schlafen etc.:
> 
> ...



Da fällt mir prombt (schreibt man das so?) die Story eines Bekannten ein. Der wurde  (seiner Aussage nach) von ein paar Neonazis vom Bike geholt, vor ihm fuhren wohl paar Kumpels, die sie in Ruhe laßen, doch ausgerechnet ihn zogen sie bei seite klauten sein Bike und schlugen ihn zusammen, nja. sein Bike war weg, (nebenbei ich kannte es, war echt ein schönes Teil) Er kroch stark blutend zusammengehauen zur nächsten Hauptstraße und flat um Hilfe, er wurde dann ins Krankenhaus gefahren.
Wie er mir die Story erzählte wurde mir echt flau im Magen, war schon heftig.  Ich persönlich habe solche Erfahrungen noch nich gemacht, ich kenne aber die "Atzen" die bei uns in der Gegend so rumstreunen und weiß die geschickt zu vermeiden. Passt auf mit solchen Typen, bei uns an einer Nachbarschule hat mal jemand wegen einer Zigarrette (echt, ohne Scheiss) einen tot geprügelt, möcht nicht wissen, wie das um ein Bike ausgeht.


----------



## wildbiker (28. Oktober 2008)

Nee.. geht nich.. Ich mein für so nen Bike muss man lange für stricken. Aus meiner Erfahrung min. 1 Jahr dafür malochen... und dann kommen so nen paar Arschlöchen und holen sich kostenlos nen Bike.. Hallo, gehts noch.. Ich glaub da würde ich mit o. g. Gerät mich nicht zurückhalten...


----------



## kroiterfee (28. Oktober 2008)

die verstehen nur eine sprache: *bäääm*  auch eigene erfahrung in hamburg.


----------



## Freibeuter (28. Oktober 2008)

@ kroiterfee

Hast du schon mal solch schlechten Erfahrungen gemacht?
In welchen Stadtteil war das, nur aus interesse, ich weiß das hat nix zu sagen.


----------



## kroiterfee (29. Oktober 2008)

ubahnhof hauptbahnhof nord und ubahn selber.


----------



## Mettwurst82 (29. Oktober 2008)

EvilEvo schrieb:


> ...die sie in Ruhe laßen*...zur nächsten Hauptstraße und flat* um Hilfe...



*1: ließen, nicht laßen
*2: flehte, nicht flat



du solltest dir die vergangenheitsformen noch mal anschauen...


----------



## alipimp (8. November 2008)

Meins ist mir am 16.10.2008 zwischen 10:10 und 11:15h vor dem LMU-Gebäude an der Theresienstraße 37-41 (Mineralienmuseum) geklaut worden. Wer was mitbekommen hat: bitte bei mir melden.

Anders als auf dem Bild sind mittlerweile weiße Griffe und ein 08er XT Schaltwerk und Schalthebel montiert. Desweiteren war vorne ein schwarzes Marzocchi-Schutzblech von Acerbis und  hinten ein schwarzes THE-Schutzblech montiert.


----------



## Schlammbader (8. November 2008)

tschuldigung - wer lesen kann...

drum hab ich es wieder gelöscht


----------



## mtbziggy (8. November 2008)

Hallo,

mir wurde  in ESSEN/ Altenessen am 5.11 ein Schwarzes Cube Acid mit weißer Schrift u. schwarzer Recon Gabel auf der Altenessener Str. beim Artzt gestohlen. Wenn einer mal zufällig was mitkriegt, würde ich mich freuen.

Vielen Dank

und Viel Glück auch an alle anderen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EvilEvo (9. November 2008)

Mettwurst82 schrieb:


> *1: ließen, nicht laßen
> *2: flehte, nicht flat
> 
> 
> ...



Das ist grad mehr als lächerlich



Ich hoffe du verstehst warum.


----------



## kroiterfee (9. November 2008)




----------



## Hot Carrot (9. November 2008)




----------



## Dark Blue (9. November 2008)

Gibt es hier im Forum eine Art Datenbank für gestohlene Bikes? Das wäre doch mal mehr als sinnvoll!


----------



## Hot Carrot (9. November 2008)

Dark Blue schrieb:


> Gibt es hier im Forum eine Art Datenbank für gestohlene Bikes? Das wäre doch mal mehr als sinnvoll!



Welche Datenbank 

In diesen Thread sollte alles wissenswerte stehen


----------



## morph027 (9. November 2008)

Gibts aber trotzdem...

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showcat.php/cat/41


----------



## Dark Blue (9. November 2008)

morph027 schrieb:


> Gibts aber trotzdem...
> 
> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showcat.php/cat/41



Thx, gleich mal reinstellen da.

Ach und hier noch eine Seite, die vielleicht etwas mehr Traffic verdient hätte:

http://www.fahrrad-gestohlen.de/index.php


----------



## Felix (MZ) (14. November 2008)

mir wurde heute morgen gegen 10 uhr in mainz am grüngürtel mein Canyon Torque 2 2006 geklaut. hab grad kein bild am start, aber auf dem oberrohr (linke seite) befindet sich ein aufkleber (orangene rakete), der schalthebel ist mit kabelbindern geflickt, 5050xx- pedale in silber/rot, 44er kettenblatt und truvativ boxguide.
bitte pm an mich oder bei der polizei in mainz melden.


----------



## Ph187 (17. November 2008)

Moin, 

gerade (17.11.2008 zwischen 16:45 und 17.15) wurde mir in Lübeck, direkt vor dem neuen Haerdercenter mein Stadtrad gestohlen.
Es handelt sich um das Modell 'Trans Alp' von 2danger, die Farbe ist Anthrazit mit weißem Schriftzug. Bis auf den Rahmen ist nichts von der Originalausstattung geblieben, als es gestohlen wurde waren 
Mavic x223 Laufräder mit Schwalbe Marathon in der Größe 26x1,75
ein XTR 952 Schaltwerk
Formula B4 Racing Bremsen in 185mm/185mm
ein 70mm DMR Vorbau (schwarz)
ein 610mm Point Lenker (schwarz)
und eine RockShox Recon 327 
verbaut.
Angeschlossen war das ganze mit einem Abus Catama 870.
Wenn jemand das Rad sieht - und am besten auch noch den neuen 'Besitzer' - freue ich mich über jeden Hinweis.
Finderlohn, Kasten Bier und ewige Dankbarkeit sind selbstverständlich!
Philipp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DiaryOfDreams (19. November 2008)

Sollte sich jetzt bloß niemand persönlich angesprochen fühlen, aber wo würde das Bild besser passen?


----------



## Wavesound2345 (19. November 2008)

Da hab ich auch ein passendes!!!








DERE WAVE


----------



## kroiterfee (20. November 2008)




----------



## gooni11 (22. November 2008)

Hallo
Mir wurde in der Nacht von FREITAG auf SAMSTAG oder Samstag im laufe des tages mein Focus MTB gestohlen ..siehe Bild.
Freitag ABEND war es noch da!! 
Es wurde aus meinem Keller entwendet der ABGESCHLOSSEN war.Ein Rennrad hat er oder sie mir gelassen???!!
Ich wohne in Owl...Lipperreihe (Oerlinghausen) für den passenden Hinweiß gibt es AUF JEDEN FALL eine Belohnung!!
Wenn ihr IRGENDEINEN HINWEIS haben solltet oder jemanden damit seht oder gesehen habt BITTE melden unter 0171/5059565.
BESONDERHEIT ...Der KETTENSCHUTZ hinten ist auf der Kettenblattseite mit einem Kabelbinder Fixiert!! 
RAHMENNUMMER...D 149096
DANKE
A.Lehmann


----------



## Sid73 (27. November 2008)

Ebenfalls aus dem abgeschlossenen Keller, den man mit roher Gewalt aufgehebelt hat, gestohlen: 

Mein BMC Fourstroke 03 (2008) 

Farben: matt-schwarz und grau metallic
(Shark Metallic, Jet Black Matt)
Größe: M
Gabel: RS Recon SL
Felgen: DT Swiss
Bereifung: Schwalbe Nobby Nic
Rahmennummer: H0808FS3210116

Das Ganze ist in der Nacht vom 26.11. auf den 27.11.2008 in Düsseldorf (Oberkassel) passiert. 

Für Hinweise, die zur Auffindung des Rades führen, wäre ich dankbar.

Habe die Infos auch in den Bikemarkt gestellt.

Gruß
Sid73


----------



## klein-freund (26. Dezember 2008)

Hallo Zusammen!

Mir wurde am 23.12.2008 mein geliebtes Klein Attitude in Ulm gestohlen.






Besonderheit ist ein ONZA Kleber am Oberrohr. Ansonsten ist das Rad mit XTR Komponenten ausgestattet, einem Fizik Sattel und einer Syncros Sattelstange.

Da ich endlos an dem Rad hänge, bitte ich Euch die Augen offen zu halten. Falls Ihr es irgendwo entdeckt, bitte unbedingt melden!

*Finderlohn 1000*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## acardipane (26. Dezember 2008)

klein-freund schrieb:


> *Finderlohn 1000â¬*




ich mach mich sofort auf die suche


----------



## klein-freund (26. Dezember 2008)

ja Bitte!


----------



## farbenfroh (27. Dezember 2008)

die sattel sehen immer so schmerzhaft aus


----------



## klein-freund (27. Dezember 2008)

der Verlust ist schmerzhaft !


----------



## beuze1 (27. Dezember 2008)

klein-freund schrieb:


> der Verlust ist schmerzhaft !




echt ein sehr schönes Teil..
hoffe Du bekommst es wieder..


----------



## dr. lefty (11. Januar 2009)

Gestohlen !   cannondale Rush Carbon Si 2   BELOHNUNG!!!!!!!!!!!!!

ENDE 2008  IST  BEIM VERSAND MEIN CANNONDALE RUSH CARBON ABHANDEN GEKOMMEN

das rad müsste im raum STENDAL /  MAGDEBURG  gestohlen worden sein. 

besonderheiten
komplette nachgerüstete sram x.o
fizik sattel in teamblau
lack im bereich des flaschenhalters beschädigt
mavic slr laufradsatz mit conit mountainking 2,4

RAHMENNUMMER S 900 571

BEI AUFFINDEN ODER KLÄRUNG DES FALLES BELOHNUNG 500 EURO!!


----------



## eifelhexe (12. Januar 2009)

So´n Verlust eines Bikes ist natürlich schmerzhaft.Wird das Rad im Haus entwendet und es sind Einbruchspuren vorhanden zahlt die Hausrat den Schaden.
Ich würde aber jedem empfehlen ebay zu durchfosten, es könnte ja sein das man fündig wird.Man sollte sich bei der Suche aber nicht nur auf Deutschland beschränken.


----------



## kroiterfee (12. Januar 2009)

krass jetzt wird schon beim versand geklaut.   ich warte auf den ersten bikedieb ders bei mir versucht.


----------



## Azrael2011 (13. Januar 2009)

feiner thread

im november hats meinen heissgeliebten posion eigenbau erwischt.








Im gegensatz zum pic hatte es da komplette XTR ausstattung,desweiteren syntace VRO,Avid Code,mavic felgen mit 2,4 Nobbys drauf,Race face sattelstütze,fizik nisene,goodridge bremsleitungen,nokon komplett,click pedale,..zum glück noch die recon drinne,die pike liegt noch hier rum und wartet auf den nächsten rahmen.

wers sieht,findet,..500 tacken sind ihm.

und mal was insgesamt zum thema,bikediebstahl st recht gefahrlos weil die polizei einfach nicht die ressourcen hat um da angestrengt zu fahnden,mir tats enorm weh,noch nichtmal wegen der knete sondern weils MEINS war,fast ein jahr lang ist das ding neben dem bett gewachsen,jeden monat kam ein neues teil dran,...man hats zusammen und wieder auseinandergebaut,das erste mal ein laufrad komplett selber gebaut,geflucht wenn mal was nich passte und sich gefreut wenns dann doch klappte.

und dann kommt so ein idiot daher und NIMMT es sich einfach*koppschüttel,..DAS tut RICHTIG weh!

blöde war ich allerdings auch,versicherung hätte erst ne woche später gegriffen,so war auch ne menge geld im klo.

achja,..das schloss war wohl zu dick (abus granit x),mittags um 15.00 ,hauptverkehrsstrasse,hat das strassengeländer auseinander gepflückt wos dran war,das ding war in 2 teilen,keine ahnung wie der das gemacht hat*koppschüttel


----------



## eifelhexe (13. Januar 2009)

was ich aber nicht verstehe,wie kann man eigentlich ein hochwertiges Bike unbeaufsichtigt irgendwo stehen lassen ? Selbst wenn man es ankettet,würde ich sowas nicht machen.Diejenigen die drauf raus sind Räder zu klauen, die schrecken auch nicht vor nem Schloss zurück.Zumal die lieben Mitmenschen sowieso meißtens wegschauen.
Ich denke mal, das die Bikes die hier entwendet werden Richtung Osten wandern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kroiterfee (13. Januar 2009)

einerseits hast du recht andererseits ist es jedem selbst überlassen wann er mit was rumfährt. es hat sich neimand daran zu vergreifen, egal ob das bike im keller, in der bude oder angeschlossen irgendwo steht. schuld aht immer der der es klaut. anstiftung zum diebstahl wegen unbeaufsichtigtem abstellen gibts nicht. 

wer klaut gehört vermöbelt.


----------



## Pycho (13. Januar 2009)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> anstiftung zum diebstahl wegen unbeaufsichtigtem abstellen gibts nicht.


Leider schon. Trotzdem ist es wirklich strange was hier manchmal abgeht...


----------



## TigersClaw (13. Januar 2009)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> krass jetzt wird schon beim versand geklaut.   ich warte auf den ersten bikedieb ders bei mir versucht.



Gegen sowas sind Pakete normalerweise versichert, standardmässig bis 500 oder 600 Eus, je nach Versender. Wer die Versicherungssumme nicht anpassen lässt, ist selbst schuld.


----------



## eifelhexe (13. Januar 2009)

Pycho schrieb:


> Leider schon. Trotzdem ist es wirklich strange was hier manchmal abgeht...


 Wieso? Klar hat sich niemand an andre Leute Eigentum zu vergreifen....
Schließlich sind gute Bikes ja nicht gerade billig.Ich würde mich auch ärgern,wenn man sich meins unter den Nagel reißen würde,zumal ich ja nicht Krösus bin.Hät ich nämlich Geld genug würde ich mir mindestens noch 2 Bikes mehr anschaffen.


----------



## Benie70 (13. Januar 2009)

Kroiterfee hat recht, Bikeklau ist in meinen Augen vergleichbar mit Pferdediebstahl!
Da gibts kein Pardon, da wird ordentlich vermöbelt!
Leider kriegt man die Verantwortlichen viel zu selten gegriffen.


----------



## Pycho (13. Januar 2009)

@ Eifelhexe & Kroiterfee   ich meinte das jetzt nur rechtlich gesehen.



Benie70 schrieb:


> Kroiterfee hat recht, Bikeklau ist in meinen Augen vergleichbar mit Pferdediebstahl!
> Da gibts kein Pardon, da wird ordentlich vermöbelt!
> Leider kriegt man die Verantwortlichen viel zu selten gegriffen.


Und leider ist es auch oft so das die Schuldigen würden dir in dem Fall so ziemlich alles brechen was weh tut. Das sollte man nicht vergessen....


----------



## Benie70 (13. Januar 2009)

@Pycho
hast schon recht - trotzdem bin ich mir sicher, dass ich einfach ausrasten würde, 
wenn ich jemanden dabei erwische, wie er sich an einem meiner Bikes zu schaffen macht


----------



## kroiterfee (13. Januar 2009)

unbeaufsichtigtes abstellen ist keine anstiftung zum diebstahl!!! und wird es auch nie werden.

wenn ich einen erwische: zack! gleich drauf...


----------



## eifelhexe (13. Januar 2009)

Leider erwischt man selten jemand auf frischer Tat.Ich glaube ich wäre erst mal zu geschockt um überhaupt was zu machen,sollte sich jemand an meinem Bike zu schaffen machen.
Aber meins steht im Keller,wenns nicht gebraucht wird, was natürlich keine Garantie dafür ist, das nicht doch ein Schlitzohr auf die Idee kommen würde einzubrechen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dr. lefty (13. Januar 2009)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Gegen sowas sind Pakete normalerweise versichert, standardmässig bis 500 oder 600 Eus, je nach Versender. Wer die Versicherungssumme nicht anpassen lässt, ist selbst schuld.



das paket wurde angenommen von irgendjemand nur nicht vom käufer. Hurra!!!!.da muss die versicherung erst mal bezahlen!

wer bikes klaut  gehört gehängt!


----------



## Nico Laus (13. Januar 2009)

muss hier mal eine etwas Ã¤ltere begebenheit zum besten geben:

ich kam von einer tour aus dem wald und habe in der innenstadt eine kleine pause eingelegt. da kommt ein stadtpenner auf einem specialized stehend (ohne sattelstÃ¼tze und ohne passendem schuhwerk auf clickies) auf mich zugefahren und fÃ¤ngt eine unterhaltung an. er habe seinen sattel samt sattelstÃ¼tze verloren und wo er sowas jetzt herbekomme. ob ich sowas hÃ¤tte. 
ich habe ihm angeboten das rad fÃ¼r 100dm (oder â¬?) abzukaufen und er willigte sofort ein. 
da wars dann klar. ich habe ihn gepackt und wollte ihn zum in der nÃ¤he stehenden polizeibulli bringen. er hat sich freigerissen und ist abgehauen. 

das bike habe ich den polizisten gebracht. die hatten aber absolut kein interesse mal kurz durch die fuÃgÃ¤ngerzohne zu fahren um nach dem typen zu suchen. haben ein kurzes protokoll verfasst, das bike eingesteckt und sich kurz bedankt. das wars dann.


----------



## kroiterfee (13. Januar 2009)

ich hätte nachgehakt. und dann dienstaufsichtsbeschwerde.


----------



## Nico Laus (13. Januar 2009)

ja, hättest du. 

mehr aufwand war es mir in dem moment nicht wert. da denkt man sich "wenigstens hat der geschädigte sein rad wieder".
vielleicht hätte ich heute auch anders gehandelt. 

evtl. findet sich hier sogar der bielefelder, dem vor 5-6jahren das stumpjumper geklaut wurde und der es vom "freund und helfer" wiederbekommen hat.


----------



## kroiterfee (13. Januar 2009)

bielefeld? gibts doch gar nicht.


----------



## NaitsirhC (13. Januar 2009)

Was ich am Schlimmsten find ist dass, wenn man Geld für ein gutes Bike ausgegeben hat, damit rechnen MUSS, dass es geklaut wird. In meinen Augen kann das nicht das wahre in einem ,,Rechtsstaat'' sein. Gehört halt aber (leider) dazu zum Leben...


Alles Gute

NaitsirhC


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mightyEx (13. Januar 2009)

NaitsirhC schrieb:


> Was ich am Schlimmsten find ist dass, wenn man Geld für ein gutes Bike ausgegeben hat, damit rechnen MUSS, dass es geklaut wird. In meinen Augen kann das nicht das wahre in einem ,,Rechtsstaat'' sein. Gehört halt aber (leider) dazu zum Leben...
> 
> 
> Alles Gute
> ...



Wobei Diebstahl kein rein deutsches Phänomen ist. Geklaut wird überall auf der Welt. Mit dem Rechtsstaat hat das gar nichts zu tun. Nur wie mit den Tätern umgegangen wird (wenn sie denn gefasst werden) ist halt sehr unterschiedlich. Früher hieß dass dann in einigen Ländern eben Hand ab oder so ähnlich.


----------



## fuzzball (14. Januar 2009)

Benie70 schrieb:


> Kroiterfee hat recht, Bikeklau ist in meinen Augen vergleichbar mit Pferdediebstahl!
> Da gibts kein Pardon, da wird ordentlich vermöbelt!
> Leider kriegt man die Verantwortlichen viel zu selten gegriffen.



wurden Pferdediebe früher nicht aufgehängt


----------



## Der Meeester (14. Januar 2009)

fuzzball schrieb:


> wurden Pferdediebe früher nicht aufgehängt





mightyEx schrieb:


> Wobei Diebstahl kein rein deutsches Phänomen ist. Geklaut wird überall auf der Welt. Mit dem Rechtsstaat hat das gar nichts zu tun. Nur wie mit den Tätern umgegangen wird (wenn sie denn gefasst werden) ist halt sehr unterschiedlich. Früher hieß dass dann in einigen Ländern eben Hand ab oder so ähnlich.



Jawoll! Das haben wir es wieder! Hände ab bei Diebstahl. Ohren ab wer lauscht. Augen rauspolpeln fürs Spannen. Eier ab, wenn einer des anderen Weib begehrt. Habt Ihr auch einen "geistreichen" Strafvorschlag fürs dumm daherquatschen?

Auf den Rechtsstaat wollt Ihr Euch berufen, aber was ist eigenlich ein Rechtsstaat? Ein Staat in dem kein Unrecht geschieht? Nicht weiter als ein Staat dessen Rechtsakte (staatliche Gewaltausübung) auf Gesetzen beruhen, die jeder Bürger von unabhängigen Gerichten überprüfen lassen kann. Und in diesem Sinne bin ich soooooo froh, dass ich in einem Rechtsstaat lebe, der Euch die Verantwortung der Urteilsfindung und des Vollzugs aus der Hand nimmt - kann ich mit Worten gar nicht beschreiben.

Und bevor ihr eine Antwort dazu zum Besten gebt fragt Euch: Wenns fürs Klauen abbe Hände gäbe, könnt ich dann jetzt noch auf meiner Tastatur die Tasten treffen, oder bräuchtet ihr nen Bleistift im Mund?


----------



## Azrael2011 (14. Januar 2009)

naja,..anarchie ist nicht machbar und der hase liegt ganz woanders im pfeffer begraben.

fahrrad bzw teileklau wird sehr selten geahndet weil extrem selten erwischt wird weil schlicht und ergreifend das personal dafür fehlt.

klar,als mein bike innerhalb von 10 minuten verschwand hätte ich kotzen können,mitten am hellichten tag und polizei kam nicht,..der witz ist,das wusste der dieb ganz sicher und nur deshalb hat er das ding geklaut,..weils für ihn gefahrlos ist im grunde.


da ist die politik und auch die sensibilität der staatsorgane gefragt,die zeiten wo ein rad mal eben 100 tacken kostete und die zweiradwelt aus kettler und hollandrad ist einfach vorbei und wer kein bike fährt,kann sich einfach nicht vorstellen das son ding mal eben locker den wert eines gut gebrauchten automobils erreichen kann,wenn nicht noch mehr.

in den augen des staates,..alles kettler und hollandrad,da ist sensibilisierung gefragt das fahraddiebstahl ebenso verfolgt wird wie autodiebstahl.

dumm ist das die personaldecke der polizei seit jahren ausgedünnt wird,die brüder schieben überstunden und mittlerweile kommen se noch nichmal mehr zu nem wohnungseinbruch,da muss man denn scho selber zur wache um das anzuzeigen in manchen städten.

ist ne crux das ganze.

da würde der politik mal ein blick nach holland gut tun,da machen beamte,ganze kommissionen nix anderes als nach geklauten drahteseln schaun*seufz


----------



## karsten reincke (14. Januar 2009)

Hand ab oder Rübe runter ist nun wirklich nicht gefragt. Aber ein Richter hat durchaus die Möglichkeit, einen Mehrfachtäter einzusperren. Es gab hier einen Typen, deren Wohnung wir mal durchsucht haben nach einem Fahrraddiebstahl, bei dem er erwischt wurde. In der Wohnung 22 ganze Räder, 13 Rahmen und große Mengen an Kleinteilen ohne Nummer. Alle Rahmen und Räder geklaut. Der Typ wurde vom Richter verwarnt und ihm im Falle der Wiederholungeine Woche Arrest angedroht. 
Das ist dann das andere Ende............


----------



## Nico Laus (14. Januar 2009)

ich werde fahrraddieb.


----------



## trapjaw38 (15. Januar 2009)

vor einigen jahren hab ich nen junkie erwischt der mein geliebtes zaskar-le klauen wollte. 
ich bin total ausgerastet-glaub der typ hat nie wieder ein bike geklaut


----------



## eifelhexe (15. Januar 2009)

Nico Laus schrieb:


> ich werde fahrraddieb.


 Dann darfste dich aber nicht erwischen lassen,denn dann kommste ins Museum,weil du nen Kopf kleiner geworden bist.


----------



## Azrael2011 (15. Januar 2009)

> Dann darfste dich aber nicht erwischen lassen,denn dann kommste ins Museum,weil du nen Kopf kleiner geworden bist.


 
neeee,..er ist doch dann nich kleiner,höchstens länger wegen "aufgehängt" oder evtl auch schmaler wegen "hände wech"!*anmerk...aber kleiner is dann nich!


----------



## mightyEx (15. Januar 2009)

Wird das jetzt ein Werbethread für Saw V  ?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nico Laus (15. Januar 2009)

so ist es. also alles halb so schlimm und einen versuch wert.


----------



## MarcoP (17. Januar 2009)

Nun hat es mein geliebtes Canyon Grand Canyon 8.0 erwischt.
Keller war abgeschlossen. Wohnort ist Köln Nippes.

Rahmenummer: ITP71001752

Als Besonderheit: montiert waren 26' Maxxis Hookworm


----------



## Nico Laus (17. Januar 2009)

ich wars nicht 

mal ernsthaft,
mein beileid! ist ein schönes rad.


----------



## NaitsirhC (17. Januar 2009)

Aus dem abgeschlossenen Keller 
Wo soll das alles nur enden? Irgendwann brechen die noch in die Wohnung ein nur weil's kein Baumarktrad ist...

Mein Beileid


----------



## Polldi (18. Januar 2009)

bei ebay steht gerade ein cube reaction mit hinweis auf fehlende rahmennummer drin-falls wer sucht...


----------



## Inf1n1ty360 (19. Januar 2009)

Vor einem Jahr sind bei uns an der Schule irgendwelche hinbefreiten in den Fahrradkeller marschiert und haben sich da so richtig ausgetobt.
Das heißt:
- Knoten in Ketten gemacht
- Parts abmontiert und teilweise auch mitgenommen
- (nur) ein komplettes Bike mitgenommen (ein schickes Canyon Fully; gehörte nem Freund)

Aber das beste war, dass sie bei einem Bike alle Parts runtergeschraubt haben und nur den festgeschlossenen Rahmen zurückgelassen haben...

Zum Glück war ich an dem Tag zu faul um mit dem Rad zur Schule zu fahrn; bei nem Cannondale hätten die bestimmt nicht lange gezögert.

P.S.: ein ganzes Jahr später haben die sich jetzt endlich dazu entschlossen ne Kamera an den Eingang zu bauen; ob die auch ständig überwacht wird ist ne andere Frage...


----------



## NaitsirhC (21. Januar 2009)

Inf1n1ty360 schrieb:


> Vor einem Jahr sind bei uns an der Schule irgendwelche hinbefreiten in den Fahrradkeller marschiert und haben sich da so richtig ausgetobt.
> Das heißt:
> - Knoten in Ketten gemacht
> - Parts abmontiert und teilweise auch mitgenommen
> ...



Ihr habt n Schulkeller für Bikes 
Eingang ist videoüberwacht? 
Privatschule?


Das mit den gestohlenen Parts und Bikes ist natürlich mal wieder ne krasse Sache 

NaitsirhC


----------



## Inf1n1ty360 (24. Januar 2009)

NaitsirhC schrieb:
			
		

> Ihr habt n Schulkeller für Bikes
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nein ich bin auf keiner Privatschule ^^
Aber es gibt halt schulen mit und welche ohne Fahrradkeller...
Und die Videoüberwachung ist denke ich zu 100% fake und nur zur abschreckung 
die haben die cam nur dahingebaut weil glaub ich einigermaßen hoher sachschaden entstanden ist...


----------



## NaitsirhC (24. Januar 2009)

Inf1n1ty360 schrieb:


> nein ich bin auf keiner Privatschule ^^
> Aber es gibt halt schulen mit und welche ohne Fahrradkeller...
> Und die Videoüberwachung ist denke ich zu 100% fake und nur zur abschreckung
> die haben die cam nur dahingebaut weil glaub ich einigermaßen hoher sachschaden entstanden ist...



Das mit dem Bikekeller ist ja ne coole Sache, hab ich noch nie gehört von sowas. Bei mir gab's nur etliche Fahhradständer, so dass man das eigene halbwegs zwischen den anderen verstecken konnte 

Grüße NaitsirhC


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Inf1n1ty360 (24. Januar 2009)

Ja sowas haben wir auchnoch ^^
aber ich bin ja nich blöd und stell ein Canyon oder Cannondale draußen aufm schulhof ab 
außerdem sieht man das da sofort weil da echt nur so gammlige teile und baumarktbikes rumstehen ^^


----------



## DiRtJuMpAK09 (24. Januar 2009)

wir haben auch nen bikekeller, der wird jetzt erst seid 2monaten oder so überwacht und es wurden schon mehr als 10 fahrraddiebe bzw. mutwillige zerstörer erwischt...


----------



## fahr schlumpf (5. Februar 2009)

sorry


----------



## herbie26 (5. Februar 2009)

Das ist so krass, wie viele Fahrräder wegkommen. MIr wurde ja auch schon eins gestohlen. Wie immer konnte die Polizei nichts tun, aber das ist ja ein altes Thema. Es gibt aber auch ganz tolle Typen:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## FattyFR01 (10. Februar 2009)

Jetzt hat auch mein Fatmodul FR 01 dran glauben müssen.
Abgesperrt hinterm Auto in der Tiefgarage stehend war es wohl leider doch zu einladend positioniert...

Rahmennummer: A3K 39339
Tatort: Ismaning bei München

Das Bike entspricht dem auf dem Bild, nur der Dämpfer war von Manitou und es sind Klickies mit Käfig montiert. Desweiteren eine Satteltasche, ein Billigheimer-Tacho und ein Speed Stuff Kettenstrebenschutz.

Für sachdienliche Hinweise würde man sich dankbar und erkenntlich zeigen.


----------



## razor-toothed (23. Februar 2009)

Was haltet ihr davon. Der hats aber eilig das Ding loszuwerden. Seine Bewertungen sprechen jedenfalls nicht für ihn.

http://cgi.ebay.de/Surly-Fixie-Sing...14&_trkparms=72:1688|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## junkyjerk (23. Februar 2009)

razor-toothed schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr davon. Der hats aber eilig das Ding loszuwerden. Seine Bewertungen sprechen jedenfalls nicht für ihn.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Surly-Fixie-Sing...14&_trkparms=72:1688|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318



artikelstandort: dir egal. na das kann ja heiter werden...


----------



## Sally7790 (24. Februar 2009)

ich denke oft wird der aufbrecher 2000 verwendet....der ist allerdings illegal :-/
in einigen fällen ist es aber auch oft die eigene mutter

mir wurden auch schon 2 fette bikes gerippt
eins ganz dreist aus unserem garten heraus


----------



## Inf1n1ty360 (24. Februar 2009)

Also das Ebay bike ist ja mal 100%ig geklaut...

Ebay" data-source=""
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
Ebay schrieb:
			
		

> ICH HABE KEINE AHNUNG VON DIESEM RENNRAD.
> 
> ICH VERKAUFE ES ZU NOT FÃR EINEN KUMPEL, DER IM AUSLAND FESTSITZT UND GELD BRAUCHT, UM NACH DEUTSCHLAND ZU REISEN...
> 
> ...



also wenn jemand den leuten von ebay/der polizei nen tipp gibt ^^

edit: aha... der herr/die dame verkauft also auch handys (OHNE RECHNUNG) und kleidung zu dumpingpreisen...


----------



## eifelhexe (24. Februar 2009)

Was hindert dich denn daran der Polizei nen Tip zu geben.Sich bei ebay  beschweren läuft meißt auf ne Standartmail hinaus, deshalb würde ich die Polizei drum bitten mal nachzuhören.


----------



## msee65 (26. Februar 2009)

AM 24.02.2009 zwischen 18.00 Uhr und dem 25.02.2009  6.00 Uhr

Wurde mir in 53819 Neunkirchen - Seelscheid

 "" Ortsteil Seelscheid""

mein Canyon Grand Canyon 6.0 in weiß (Bj. 2008) aus der Garage geklaut.

Rahmenummer: ITP7N1201201


----------



## Rammer (26. Februar 2009)

Hi,

Viele Augen sehen mehr als zwei !

Am Sonntag 22-02-2009 wurde bei Ferienpark  Landal Hoog Vaals in Vaals (im Dreiländereck zwischen Belgien, Deutschland und Holland gelegen) einen auffälligen (mehrere aufschriften) PKW gestohlen.

Nissan Patrol GR 2.8 - Bj. 1993, Frabe: Silbergrau.





Im PKW befanden sich 2 mountainbikes. Es handelt sich um:

2009 LaPierre zesty 714 (Nagelneu ! / erste mal ausprobiert) Farbe: Schwarz / Weiss





2008 Specialized stumpjumper FSR, Farbe: Rot / Weiss






Bei der Polizei ist es schon gemeldet.
Währe über Tips und infos euserst dankbar !


----------



## Lemming (26. Februar 2009)

Der Patrol wird wohl schon auf nem Schiff sein... die Abnehmerländer sind bekannt. Schade um das gute Stück, auch noch die Hochdachversion. Bekomme auch langsam sorgen um meinen alten Hilux, so oft wie ich da Visitenkarten von dubiosen Händlern dran habe.


----------



## sammy03 (26. Februar 2009)

Servus,

am Freitag 20.02.2009 wurde in Rüsselsheim am Main mein Epic gestohlen.
Ein schwarzes FSR Comp.. mit weißen Specialized Schriftzügen.
Fox Gabel, XTR Bremsschaltgriffe,XTR Bremsen.
Nagelneue Nobby Nic mit grauen Streifen.
Crossmax Laufräder,Ergolenkergriffe Bontrager, XLC Rizer,
Shockboard Schutzblech hinten !!
Rahmennummer: PV425456

Pic: 



ist noch ein altes Bild ohne die Tunings....leider hab ich kein neueres.

Falls einer was angeboten bekommt....

Thx
Frank


----------



## mtbdriver01 (26. Februar 2009)

Hallo,

Die patrol und die lapierre zesty und die specialized wurde van uns.

Er is warscheinlich die selbe sontag in België 60km unter Luik gespottet auf dem E25.

*Und hierbei:  500,- fur die tip wo UNSERE AUTO UND UNSERE BIKES SIND*


----------



## Bullet (26. Februar 2009)

ich hab niemals in diesen thread etwas posten wollen...

tatort esslingen am neckar, gasse hinterm kaufhof:

letzten samstag, 21.2 kam ich nachts nach hause, schloss mein bike in meinen kellerverschlag und ging hoch in meine wohnung. kurz nachdem ich das licht anmachte gab es einen knall draussen, wie ein böller - da denkt man sich nichts bei, wenn man in der innnenstadt lebt(da wird jemand mein fenster beobachtet haben um grünes licht zu bekommen. als ich am montagmorgen zur arbeit fahren wollte, ging ich in den keller... mir wurd richtig schlecht, ging hoch und sah, dass die scheibe in der tür eingeworfen wurde und notdürftig mit pappe beklebt war. hatten meine nachbarn gemacht, aber sie waren nicht im keller oder haben bescheid gesagt oder gefragt, ob etwas fehlen würde... bin dann zur polizei um es zu melden und anzeige wegen einbruch und diebstahl zu erheben. ich vermute jemanden, der auch für weitere diebstähle in frage kommt, aber das ist kein beweis.  

bitte helft mir meine biggi wiederzubekommen ich geb alles dafür- wenn ihr versteht, was es bedeutet ein wirklich geliebtes bike zu verlieren ! 

specialized big hit 2002
dämpfer: mz roco r
gabel/steuersatz: mz. 66rc 2005/syncros
laüfräder: sun double track 26"/24" - novatec 2in1/dt onyx
reifen v/h: maxxis swampthing/schwalbe space
bremsen: 1999er magura gustav m neongelb !!!
lenker/vorbau :  specialized bighit risebar / raceface D2 vorbau
satel/stütze :bel air/ syncros (gekürzt)
trigger schaltung: 08xt-9fach / xtr inverse
kurbeln/innenlager : shimano xt / fsa megaexo 
kettenführung: race face D2
pedale / kette: vp / kmc x9l gold
endstopfen: easton






danke für jeden hinweis !
mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DanielXXX (28. Februar 2009)

Bisher wurden mir in Düsseldorf zwei Bikes gestohlen. Ein Selbstaufbau mit Felt Rahmen und Aerosa Bas und ein älteres Scott Team Issue. In beiden Fällen hatte ich vorher eine Hausratfahrradversicherung abgeschlossen und bin sehr gut ausgezahlt worden. Es ist natürlich von Vorteil sämtliche Quittungen des Bikes vorzulegen, Fotos können auch nicht schaden. Solche Versicherungen decken aber natürlich nur Diebstahl ab, wobei das Rad in Benutzung sein muss. Wer eine komplette Fahrradversicherung sogar mit Reparaturservice haben will muss das zwei bis dreifache löhnen.
Für 40 im Jahr ist mein Rockhopper Disc 2008 momentan gegen Diebstahl versichert. Für ein 2000Bike wären 100 im Jahr zu zahlen. Also jeweils etwa 5% der Kaufsumme, der Wert steigt unterproportional an. Bei einem 10000Bike liegt der Antei bei kanpp mehr als 5%. Ich finde das in Ordnung.

Eines verstehe ich daher nicht. Wer kauft ein XtausendEuroBike und lässt es nicht versichern? Jemand der genug Geld hat ein neues zu kaufen, denke ich. Oder gibt Jemand sein letztes Hemd für ein Bike ohne Versicherung? Ist in meinen Augen unvernünftig.

Anders liegt der Fall wenn einem ein Bike ans Herz wächst, keine Frage. Aber eine saftige Entschädigung durch die Versicherung sollte die Tränen etwas bremsen. 

Geklaut wird in Düsseldorf, noch schlimmer soll es in Frankfurt sein, alles was zwei bis vier Räder hat. Arme Studenten (die haben mein Feltbike aus dem Schuppen geklaut), Drogis, kleine asoziale Jugendliche, organisierte Diebe, gibt es und wird es weiterhin geben. Deswegen hilft nur versichern, tierisch aufpassen oder ein HerrenMTB in grellstem Pink. 
Wenn das Rad in der Wohnung steht zählt es, soweit ich weiss, ohnehin zum Hausrat. Und wer keine Hausratversicherung hat, tut mir Leid aber da hört es echt auf.

Aus diesen Gründen sehe ich das Thema ziemlich gelassen.


----------



## eifelhexe (28. Februar 2009)

Mein Bike ist über die normale Hausratversicherung versichert.Die zahlt, wenn Einbruchspuren vorhanden sind.Muß aber mal schauen bis zu welcher Höhe das bike versichert ist.


----------



## gooni11 (1. März 2009)

Wen ich das hier lese könnt ich ins Essen brechen...


> Wenn das Rad in der Wohnung steht zählt es, soweit ich weiss, ohnehin zum Hausrat. Und wer keine Hausratversicherung hat, tut mir Leid aber da hört es echt auf.



Ich hab meine Hausrat (und auch alle anderen Versicherungen die nicht sein MÜSSEN gekündigt!!!)
Weil nämlich......
Mein Bike (geklaut im November siehe Thread) war auch versichert...!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Aber OHNE EINBRUCHSPUREN KEIN EINBRUCH......................!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
SO EINFACH IST DAS FÜR DIE DAMEN UND HERREN VON DEN VERSICHERUNGEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Und als ich mal meine Verkehrsrechtschutz in anspruch nehmen wollte ....haben auch nicht gezahlt.... haben sich nicht mal MEIN PROBLEM ANGEHÖRT......haben gemeint..ist *VORSATZ ,DAS ZAHLEN WIR NICHT..!!!!!!!!!!*
*ICH PLATZ HIER GLEICH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Bist du son Vertreter ........ich brauch keine Versicherung mehr......aber nen KÜPPEL...wenn ich den Typen erwisch....wer weiß manchmal passieren ja so sachen.....dann braucht ER aber nen GUTEN ARTZT!
Ohh.....MANN..........
mfg
Das MUSSTE SEIN.....SORRY...
Und dann noch.......


> Für 40 im Jahr ist mein Rockhopper Disc 2008 momentan gegen Diebstahl versichert. Für ein 2000Bike wären 100 im Jahr zu zahlen. Also jeweils etwa 5% der Kaufsumme, der Wert steigt unterproportional an. Bei einem 10000Bike liegt der Antei bei kanpp mehr als 5%. Ich finde das in Ordnung.



Aha...,.WARUM bitte werden da solche unterschiede gemacht ob ein Bike nun 2 oder 3000 Euro gekostet hat.
Was ist mit meinem TV...!?... Da ist es dann egal was der kostet....wenn ich sowas höre....ODER einen Kühlschrank für 1500 Euro.....!!!Das ist natürlich WAS GAAANZ ANDERES.....aber ein Bike für das Geld das geht gar nicht richtig...!!!

Gleich bin ich soweit...Gänsehaut is schon da...


----------



## Azrael2011 (1. März 2009)

@gooni

naja,..man sollte ja keine hausat abschliessen nur damits rad versichert ist*anmerk


----------



## gooni11 (1. März 2009)

Stimmt ganz genau.....hab ich auch nicht....


----------



## DanielXXX (1. März 2009)

Mein Beileid gooni. Es gibt leider schlechte Versicherungen, das habe ich beim Schreiben vergessen. Ich hatte bisher dann wohl ausschließlich Glück mit Bruderhilfe (Hausrat mit Fahrrad) und Provinzial (Privathaftpflicht). Die haben bisher immer gezahlt, überwiegend ordentlich gezahlt, genau gesagt in insgesamt sechs Fällen. 
Beispiele: Selbstaufbau mit gebrauchtem Feltrahmen, gebrauchter Aerosa Bas, Deoreantrieb und einigen neuen Parts. Der Aufbau hat mich ca 800 gekostet, Quittungen waren also nur teilweise vorhanden, aber, Fotos und Preisliste mit allen Parts eingereicht -> Entschädigungssumme ca 1400. 
Noch krasser: 2004 Scott Team Issue 1997 (CC-Fully) gebraucht bei Ebay für 500 erstanden. Nach einem halben Jahr geklaut. Mit Originalrechnung und Fotos wieder ca 1400 Entschädigung.

Interessehalber, wie konnte man bei dir ohne Einbruchsspuren einsteigen? Haben die deinen Ersatzschlüssel gefunden? Wenn man einen Dietrich benutzt beschädigt man doch eigentlich das Schloss, soweit ich informiert bin, zumindest wenn es eine Außentür ist.

Mir wollte mal ein Bekannter erklären Versicherungen seien Verbrecher. Dann hat er von meinen üppigen Entschädigungen gehört und war sehr überrascht. Dann habe ich so wie es aussieht echt Glück mit meinen Versicherungen.


----------



## gooni11 (1. März 2009)

Moin
Wie war das möglich ohne Spuren..????
GUUUTE Frage!!!!
1.. Es ist halt eine Kellertür, mit einfachem Schloß..gib mir einen guten Draht und 5 min Zeit. 
2...Es passen auch noch 2 andere Schlüssen von Nachbarn!!! Das wusste ich bis dahin NICHT ...
3 ....Ich gehe SEHR STARK davon aus das ein Nachbar von mir was damit zu tun hat !!!
Na ja..... im grunde spielt das alles gar keine Rolle ,... ICH fühl mich abgezockt von den Versicherungen!!!
Und....
Morgen früh ist mein Auto vielleicht weg....Vollkasko.!!!
Und dann..... Tja Herr L..es tut uns SEHR LEID aber wenn es so gar keine SPUREN gibt.... dann können wir LEIDER auch nix machen!!!
Tut uns sehr leid...wenn sie jetzt wenigstens ein gutes FOTO vom Täter hätten.....aber so.
Hmm....wie konnte das denn passieren...hatte der dieb einen Schlüssel für ihr Fahrzeug..?
Tja ..wie gesagt...können WIR leider nicht übernehmen..!!!
Ach hör doch auf.....Versicherungen...tsss...
mfg


----------



## DanielXXX (1. März 2009)

Dann hast du meinen letzten Post wohl nicht ganz gelesen. Ich bin satt entschädigt worden. 
Für die beiden Bikes hatte ich besagte Hausratfahrradversicherng abgeschlossen, die auch dann greift wenn das Bike aus unserem gemeinsamen zur Wohnung gehörenden Fahrradschuppen geklaut wird. Wir haben hier eine Anlage mit 260 Mietparteien die ALLE Zugang zu diesen Schuppen (es sind mehrere) haben. Das habe ich der Versicherung auch so geschildert. Wie du lesen kannst bin ich dennoch fett entschädigt worden. Einbruchsspuren hat hier NIEMANDEN interessiert. Einzig und allein der Umstand dass der Fahrradschuppen abschließbar und nur von Anwohnern der Wohnanlage zugänglich ist, also kein öffentlicher Schuppen, haben für die Zahlung ausgereicht. Du solltest mal meine Versicherung probieren.


----------



## DanielXXX (2. März 2009)

Ich habe mich noch einmal ganz genau bei meiner Versicherung für Hausrat und zusätzlich Fahrrad erkundigt. 
Bei der verhält es sich wie folgt: steht ein Fahrrad in einer Wohnung oder einem der Wohnung zugehörigen abgeschlossenen Raum, wie Keller, Schuppen, Garage, und ist abgeschlossen, ist es bei Diebstahl OHNE Einbruchsspuren und offenischtlichem Einbruch versichert. Ist es nicht abgeschlossen entfällt der Schutz für das Rad. 
Der übrige Hausrat ist allerdings bei Diebstahl ohne Einbruch tatsächlich dann nicht automatisch versichert. Hat man also den Wohnungsersatzschlüssel beim Freund deponiert und der steigt damit in die Wohnung/Haus ein, wird es schwierig den Schadensersatzanspruch geltend zu machen. Andererseits ist dieser Freund dann Tatverdächtiger Nummer 1. Das kommt daher mit Sicherheit selten vor. 
Bei dem neuen Tarif für meinen Hausrat verzichtet die Versicherung nun auf die Einrede grober Fahrlässigkeit. Lässt man zum Beispiel das Fenster aus Versehen offen stehen und Jemand begeht Diebstahl, besteht wieder Schadensersatzanspruch, laut meiner Versicherung. Es wird allerdings von Fall zu Fall unterschieden, mal sehen was das bedeutet.

@gooni  wäre dein Fahrrad abgeschlossen gewesen hättest du bei meiner Versicherung was bekommen. 

Also hör auf hier den Verbitterten zu machen, es gibt Versicherungen die taugen was, auch wenn du es nicht wahrhaben willst. Ich bin der beste Beweis. Nochmal zur Erinnerung, mein Felt stand in unserem für alle 260 Anwohner zugänglichen Fahrradschuppen, war abgeschlossen und wurde definitiv von einem Anwohner geklaut, denn es gab keinerlei Einbruchsspuren. Und wie gesagt, ich wurde sehr gut entschädigt.

Der einzige Nachteil solch einer Hausratfahrradversicherung ist dass Teilediebstahl, Vandalismus und ähnliches nicht versichert ist. Das Rad muss komplett entwendet werden. Trifft das aber zu, das Bike wird wiedergefunden und es fehlen Teile, besteht wieder Schadensersatzanspruch für die fehlenden Teile. 
Die reinen Fahrradversicherungen sind natürlich besser, aber auch deutlich teurer.

Da ich bisher nur positive Erfahrungen mit Versicherungen gemacht habe bringt mich kein gooni davon ab. Das einzige was nervt ist die Zeitwertbestimmung bei der privaten Haftpflicht. Es gibt allerdings Versicherungen mit denen man nachträglich verhandeln kann. 

Wenn man eine Versicherung abschliesst muss man sich aber vorher unbedingt nach den Bedingungen erkundigen, denn die sind nicht bei allen gleich. Es gibt abgespeckte Vericherungen bei denen in manchen Fällen nicht gezahlt wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## saturno (2. März 2009)

gooni11 schrieb:


> Moin
> Wie war das möglich ohne Spuren..????
> GUUUTE Frage!!!!
> 1.. Es ist halt eine Kellertür, mit einfachem Schloß..gib mir einen guten Draht und 5 min Zeit.
> ...





merke: eine versicherung ist nur gut solange du deine beiträge bezahlst und keinen schaden hast. die sind in der regel alle gleich bzw. die meisten kunden lesen halt nie das kleingedruckte im vertrag und verlassen sich auf den verdreher der den abschluss macht und provision bekommt.


----------



## DanielXXX (2. März 2009)

JETZT REICHTS MIR MIT DEM SCHWACHSINN von gooni und saturno. Lest ihr meine Posts nicht? Zuviele Buchstaben? 
Jungs, ich habe AUSSCHLIEßLICH VERSICHERUNGEN DIE auch ZAHLEN wenn was passiert (eine unbekanntere und eine sehr bekannte Versicherung). Das ist keine Vermutung sondern eine persönliche Erfahrung. SIEHE MEINE VORHERIGEN POSTS.

Was stimmt ist dass es Versicherungen gibt die wichtige Auskünfte bei der Beratung unterschlagen, zum Beispiel wann man bei der Hausrat unterversichert ist. Hab ich noch nicht persönlich erlebt aber davon gehört. In meinem Fall ist das aber nie passiert. Vielleicht sind manche Versicherungsnehmer nicht helle genug um so etwas zu merken. Es hat aber auch etwas mit Erfahrung zu tun. Man muss halt detailierte Fragen stellen, nur dann wird auch geantwortet, so ist es nun mal, leider, aber fast immer im Leben. 

Lest endlich bittte bitte mit Zucker obendrauf meine Posts vollständig.  
Eurer selektives Lese- und Denkverhalten ist allmählich beängstigend. So lernt ihr nichts dazu.

Falls ich doch einmal mit einer Versicherung auf die Schnauze falle lasse ich euch das wissen, bisher ist das in sechs Fällen aber nicht der Fall gewesen. Ich kann nur vermuten was die Betroffenen falsch machen.


----------



## kroiterfee (2. März 2009)

word.

wer keine hausrat hat, ist dämlich. wer sein bike an einem ort abstellt wo er weiss, dass die gegebenheiten vor ort eine gesicherte unterbringung nicht ermöglichen und sich dann darüber aufregt das niemand den schaden ersetzen will, ist selbst schuld und brauch hier nicht rumzuschreien. entweder bike in die bude oder gescheit gesicherter keller/schuppen/boden/garage oder gescheite versicherung. am besten beides. punkt.

und jetzt fahr dich wieder runter. lerne daraus und schliess ne hausrat ab. sowas ist funndamental sobald man einen eigenen hausstand sein eigen nennt. sollte logisch sein.


----------



## Azrael2011 (2. März 2009)

nur mal so als tipp:

http://www.enraverzekeringen.de/

zahlen nicht nur bei diebstahl den wiederbeschaffungswert (NICHT den zeitwert!),sondern auch die verschleissteile,vandalismus etc..
 also,..nem xtr ritzel steht mit dem ding nix mehr im wege


----------



## DanielXXX (2. März 2009)

Danke Leute, ich dachte schon ich steh hier allein im Wald.

Genau, diese Enraversicherungen sind natürlich komplett, aber auch drei bis viermal so teuer als eine Hausratfahrrad. Lohnt sich natürlich nur bei teuren Bikes jenseits der 1000, das wird einem sogar auf den Enraseiten geraten. Azrael hats auch angemerkt.


----------



## kroiterfee (2. März 2009)

allianz hausrat optimal schliesst bikes mit dem wiederbeschaffungswert ein. und das bis zur summe des versicherten hausrats. da knnte die komplette nicolai-kellektion in der bude stehen haben und es würde alles ersetzt werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DanielXXX (2. März 2009)

Azrael2011 schrieb:


> nur mal so als tipp:
> 
> http://www.enraverzekeringen.de/
> 
> zahlen nicht nur bei diebstahl den wiederbeschaffungswert (NICHT den zeitwert!),


 
Meine Hausratfahrrad zahlt übrigens auch den Wiederbeschaffungswert und nicht den Zeitwert. Da habe ich dann wohl eine gute erwischt. Das heisst gezahlt wird auch wenn die Wiederbeschaffung höher ist als die Anschaffung. Laut meiner Versicherung kann das vorkommen, das habe ich aber noch nie von einem Betroffenen gehört. Bei welchen Marken kann das wohl vorkommen? 
Zeitwertberechnungen kenne ich nur von der privaten Haftpflicht.


----------



## gooni11 (2. März 2009)

> Eurer selektives Lese- und Denkverhalten ist allmählich beängstigend. So lernt ihr nichts dazu.


Ich seh nur eine Sache die hier beängstigent ist....

Überlass doch jetzt bitte wieder den leuten den Thread dessen Räder gestohlen wurden, und die jetzt versuchen sie hier wiederzufinden!
Und wenn du dich weiterhin aus dem Fenster lehnen möchtest...Bitte.
Dann mach dafür nen eigenen Thread auf.
Ich für meinen teil geb Dir jetzt einfach mal recht....ist wohl besser.
mfg


----------



## DanielXXX (2. März 2009)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> allianz hausrat optimal schliesst bikes mit dem wiederbeschaffungswert ein. und das bis zur summe des versicherten hausrats. da knnte die komplette nicolai-kellektion in der bude stehen haben und es würde alles ersetzt werden.


 
Ich bin bei der Bruderhilfe. Die zahlen leider nur bis 5% der Hausratversicherungssumme (früher bis 10%). Bei teureren Bikes muss man dann die Versicherungssumme deutlich anheben.
Ich denke ich muss bei der Allianz mal anrufen. 

Und ehrlich, wenn eine Versicherung mal wirklich nicht zahlen will würde ich die verklagen. Es sei denn man bringt es fertig innerhalb kürzester Zeit sich dasselbe Bike viermal klauen zu lassen. Dann würde meine Versicherung misstrauisch werden. 
Auch wenn die Qualität des Schlosses offiziell nicht vorgeschrieben wird wird ein etwas besseres (ca 30) empfohlen. Dann hat man seinen Teil erfüllt (bei der Bruderhilfe zumindest). 
Das sind zugegeben Feinheiten die sich nicht zwangsläufig bei einer ersten kurzen telefonischen Beratung ergeben, man sollte eben so viele wie möglich Fragen stellen.


----------



## DanielXXX (2. März 2009)

gooni11 schrieb:


> Ich seh nur eine Sache die hier beängstigent ist....
> 
> Überlass doch jetzt bitte wieder den leuten den Thread dessen Räder gestohlen wurden, und die jetzt versuchen sie hier wiederzufinden!
> Und wenn du dich weiterhin aus dem Fenster lehnen möchtest...Bitte.
> ...


 
Na dann musst du auch Azrael und kroiterfee Recht geben. 

Ich habe in diesen Thread reingeschrieben weil ich helfen wollte mit dem Thema Fahrraddiebstahl besser klar zu kommen. Offensichtlich besteht hier Bedarf. Wer beratungsresistent ist hat davon natürlich nichts. 

Aus dem Fenster gelehnt habe ich mich, ich krieg halt ne Hassmütze wenn Leute ihre Hausrat kündigen um Geld zu sparen oder wie du weil nicht gezahlt wurde aber auch nicht darüber nachdenkst dass du eventuell nicht alles im vorhinein mit dem Versicherer abgeklärt hast. 

War denn dein Bike nun im Keller abgeschlossen oder nur der Kellerraum? Bei meiner Hausrat wird das auf jeden Fall unterschieden und wäre es abgeschlossen gewesen hättest du auf jeden Fall den Wiederbeschaffungswert bekommen.


----------



## Azrael2011 (2. März 2009)

> Ich seh nur eine Sache die hier beängstigent ist....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
dann sag ich jetzt mal was was ich normalweise niemals sagen würde:

du VOCHEL!!!

...hast doch mit dem geflenne angefangen

aber egal,..die versicherung ist dran schuld,die welt ist böse,hast recht*nick
...und nu is jut von meiner seite aus

nachtrag:

selbstverfreilicht kann ich den frust über ein geklautes bike nachvollziehen,meins wurde auch im november gemoppst und ich könnte mir selber noch heute für in den arsch beissen das ich keine versicherung für hatte,..nochmal passiert mir das nich!*schwör


----------



## cote (9. März 2009)

Braucht man eigentlich die Rechnung für die Versicherung, oder reichen Fotobeweise etc.? Was, wenn man ein Bike aus dem Bikemarkt für 2.600 gebraucht und ohne Rechnung erwirbt, bleibt man dann auf dem Schaden sitzen?


----------



## Hot Carrot (9. März 2009)

cote schrieb:


> Braucht man eigentlich die Rechnung fÃ¼r die Versicherung, oder reichen Fotobeweise etc.? Was, wenn man ein Bike aus dem Bikemarkt fÃ¼r 2.600â¬ gebraucht und ohne Rechnung erwirbt, bleibt man dann auf dem Schaden sitzen?



Keine Rechnung = Leider kein Beweis das es dir gehÃ¶rt.

Falls du keine Rechnung vom Kauf hast solltest du dich darum bemÃ¼hen irgend ein Nachweis zu erbringen das es dir gehÃ¶rt, denn das erleichtert dir einiges. 

Fotos sind immer nÃ¼tzlich so kannst du wenigsten per Foto beweisen was grob, am Radl verbaut war.


----------



## Azrael2011 (9. März 2009)

einfach zum händler des vertraues gehen und das rad nach dem kauf auf den wert schätzen lassen.


----------



## DanielXXX (9. März 2009)

Hot Carrot schrieb:


> Keine Rechnung = Leider kein Beweis das es dir gehört.
> 
> Falls du keine Rechnung vom Kauf hast solltest du dich darum bemühen irgend ein Nachweis zu erbringen das es dir gehört, denn das erleichtert dir einiges.
> 
> Fotos sind immer nützlich so kannst du wenigsten per Foto beweisen was grob, am Radl verbaut war.


 
@Hot Carrot
Woher weisst du das? Von deiner Versicherung?

Bei meiner Versicherung ist es wie folgt. In erster Linie benötigt man die Rahmennummer, um Anzeige erstatten zu können. Desweiteren sollte man detailiert beschreiben können um welches Bike es sich handelt. Fotos sind nützlich aber nicht notwendig, wichtiger ist dass die Menschen von der Versicherung wissen was es für ein Bike ist. Wenn an dem Bike nichts verändert wurde nennt man Hersteller und Typ, ist es ein Eigenaufbau reicht man die Liste mit den verbauten Parts ein. 
Quittungen sind dabei natürlich auch hilfreich aber auch nicht zwingend notwendig. Bei teureren Bikes sollte man schon einen Nachweis über das Rad erbringen. Wenigsten ein Foto. Es kann auch nicht schaden die verbauten Teile einzeln zu fotografieren.

Aber ganz gleich was dir hier geantwortet wird, wenn du eine Versicherung abschließt solltest du dich bei deiner Versicherung genauestens vorab informieren, damit Missverständnisse ausbleiben. 

Den Wert von einem Händler schätzen lassen kannst du versuchen. Ich habe das mehrere Male versucht, aber keiner war bereit dazu. Aber versuch es ruhig.


----------



## Azrael2011 (9. März 2009)

> Ich habe das mehrere Male versucht, aber keiner war bereit dazu


 
es langt auch sich bestätigen zu lassen welche parts am bike verbaut sind


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DanielXXX (9. März 2009)

Azrael2011 schrieb:


> es langt auch sich bestätigen zu lassen welche parts am bike verbaut sind


 
Natürlich ist es von Vorteil solch eine Taxierung vom Händler oder eine selbst erstellte Liste mit den Parts und Quittungen einzureichen. In einem Fall allerdings hatte ich einen Selbstaufbau, zu dem ich selber eine Liste der Parts zusammentstellte, größtenteils mit gebrauchten Teilen ohne Quittungen, für den ich zunächst nur 1200 bekommen sollte. Nach einem schriftlichen Protest bekam ich noch einmal 200 dazu. Das entsprach beinahe dem damaligem Neuwert des Bikes. Da ich nur 800 reingesteckt hatte war ich sehr zufrieden . Hätte ich für alle Parts die Quittungen gehabt wäre wahrscheinlich noch ein bisschen mehr rausgesprungen.

Bei einem gebrauchten 2600Bike ohne Erstkaufbeleg würde ich auf jeden Fall alle erdenklichen Register ziehen: Fotos aller sichtbaren Parts so dass Hersteller und Bezeichnung zu erkennen sind, Taxierung vom Händler, oder wenigstens eine eigene Liste mit den aktuellen Preisen der Parts, oder, wenn das Rad nie verändert wurde den Hersteller und die genaue Bezeichung des Bikes, und natürlich macht sich ein Beleg über ein hochwertigeres Schloss (40+) auch sehr gut. Dann dürfte es im Schadensfall an für sich keine Probleme geben. Aber zur Sicherheit immer vorab bei der jeweiligen Versicherung absichern.


----------



## Hot Carrot (9. März 2009)

DanielXXX schrieb:


> Bei meiner Versicherung ist es wie folgt. In erster Linie benötigt man die Rahmennummer, um Anzeige erstatten zu können.



Die Rahmen Nr beweist aber noch lange nicht das dieses Rad dir gehört.

Kann ja auch XYZ gehören


----------



## cote (9. März 2009)

Hot Carrot schrieb:


> Die Rahmen Nr beweist aber noch lange nicht das dieses Rad dir gehört.
> 
> Kann ja auch XYZ gehören



Sehe ich auch so. Die Versicherung wird sich ja kaum mit Hersteller XY mit Hauptsitz in Land XY in Verbindung setzen und selbst wenn, beweist das im Falle eines Gebrauchtkaufs noch gar nichts.


----------



## Azrael2011 (9. März 2009)

> Sehe ich auch so. Die Versicherung wird sich ja kaum mit Hersteller XY mit Hauptsitz in Land XY in Verbindung setzen und selbst wenn, beweist das im Falle eines Gebrauchtkaufs noch gar nichts.


 
na sicher doch,wenn die rahmennummer nicht als "gestohlen" registriert ist,ist es deines,da sagt keine versicherung etwas.
 und wenn man selber kauft und sich absichern will,anruf bei der polizei,die checkt obs in der fahndung steht.

achja,..kaufvertrag ist wie beim auto ein "must have" meiner ansicht nach,vor allem wenns um höherwertige bikes geht.


----------



## DanielXXX (9. März 2009)

@Hot Carot und cote

Ihr habt aber immer noch nicht bei einer Versicherung nachgefragt, das hör ich raus, alles nur Vermutungen.

Bei meiner Versicherung ist es so (ich habe gerade noch einmal ganz genau nachgefragt).

Kauft man ein Neurad und hat die Quittung reicht man lediglich selbige ein, Fotos sind Zugabe, keine Bedingung, und bekommt den aktuellen Neuwert des Bikes ersetzt.
Kauft man ein Gebrauchtrad ist es leider notwendig entweder die Teile aufzuschreiben oder (falls das Rad nie verändert wurde) mit dem Herstellernamen und Bezeichnung des Bikes nach dem Diebstahl einen Kostenvoranschlag von einem Händler einzuholen. An den hält sich dann meine Versicherung und zahlt entsprechend. Man sollte also unbedingt vorab einen Händler finden der solche Kostenvoranschläge ausstellt, ich weiss nicht ob das alle machen. Wie Azrael richtig bemerkt ist es nicht verkehrt bei einem Gebrauchtkauf die Rahmennummer checken zu lassen. 

Wie das bei anderen Hausratfahrradversicherungen gehändelt wird weiss ich nicht, ich sehe auch keinen Sinn darin zu spekulieren.

Bei meiner aktuellen Hausrat ist das Bike sogar rund um die Uhr gegen Diebstahl versichert, also auch nachts wenn es NICHT in Benutzung ist, das ist eine neue Klausel.

Die Versicherung setzt voraus dass das Bike dem Versicherungsnehmer gehört wenn er eine oder mehrere Quittungen oder einen Kostenvoranschlag vorlegt, so einfach ist das, bei meiner Versicherung. Wo soll das sonst auch hinführen? Ein Problem kann natürlich auftreten wenn dasselbe Rad bei der Versicherung schon einmal als gestohlen gemeldet wurde. Ich bin mir aber nicht sicher ob die Versicherung die Rahmennummer überhaupt interessiert. Ich glaube die bekommt nur die Polizei.
Eine Quittung ist auch kein Eigentumsnachweis, die Quittung kann auch von einem Dritten stammen. Wenn die Versicherung dann aufpasst ist dessen Rad aber nicht mehr versichert. Bei Betrugsfall wird dann auch noch sofort Anzeige erstattet. Ich denke das System ist nicht 100% wasserdicht aus Sicht der Versicherer aber es funktioniert, sonst gäbe es solche Versicherungsangebote nicht mehr.


----------



## Hot Carrot (9. März 2009)

DanielXXX schrieb:


> @Hot Carot und cote
> 
> Ihr habt aber immer noch nicht bei einer Versicherung nachgefragt, das hör ich raus, alles reine Vermutungen.



Ich Brauch keine neue Radl Versicherung. 

Die Versicherung ist einen Dankbar, wenn man den Kaufvertrag nachweisen kann und zusätzlich die Rahmen Nr.

Desweiteren zahlt die Versicherung nur wenn die Anzeige bei der Polizei aufgenommen wurde und die Versicherung das Aktenzeichen erhält.

Und einen zusätzlichen Pluspunkt erhält man wenn man das Radl Fotografiert und bis ins kleinste Detail aufgelistet hat.


----------



## DanielXXX (9. März 2009)

Hot Carrot schrieb:


> Ich Brauch keine neue Radl Versicherung.
> 
> Die Versicherung ist einen Dankbar, wenn man den Kaufvertrag nachweisen kann und zusätzlich die Rahmen Nr.
> 
> ...


 
Ganz genau, sie ist dankbar, es ist aber keine Bedingung, ein Kostenvoranschlag reicht aus.

Die Rahmennummer? Das hatte ich doch schon angedeutet. Natürlich muss man den Diebstahl mit Rahmennummer der Polizei melden, sechs Wochen warten, wenn bis dahin das Bike nicht gefunden wurde geht der Einstellungsbescheid samt Aktenzeichen zur Versicherung und die zahlt dann gemäß Kaufbeleg oder Kostenvoranschlag den Neuwert. So ist es, zumindest bei meiner Versicherung.


----------



## EvilEvo (9. März 2009)

DanielXXX schrieb:


> ...sechs Wochen warten, wenn bis dahin das Bike nicht gefunden wurde geht der Einstellungsbescheid samt Aktenzeichen zur Versicherung und die zahlt dann gemäß Kaufbeleg oder Kostenvoranschlag den Neuwert. So ist es, zumindest bei meiner Versicherung.



Bei meiner Versicherung konnte ich bereits nach 14 Tagen mein neues Bike mit dem Geld der Versicherung aus dem Laden schieben, da das Aktenzeichen schon 3 Tage später der Versicherung vorlag.


----------



## DanielXXX (9. März 2009)

EvilEvo schrieb:


> Bei meiner Versicherung konnte ich bereits nach 14 Tagen mein neues Bike mit dem Geld der Versicherung aus dem Laden schieben, da das Aktenzeichen schon 3 Tage später der Versicherung vorlag.


 
Nicht schlecht, welche Versicherung? Die haben dann wohl nicht gewartet bis die "Suche" von der Polizei eingestellt wurde nehme ich an. Wäre es also noch wiedergefunden worden (der Fall ist ja eher selten) hättest du die Kohle zurückzahlen müssen, oder wie läuft das bei denen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hot Carrot (9. März 2009)

EvilEvo schrieb:


> Bei meiner Versicherung konnte ich bereits nach 14 Tagen mein neues Bike mit dem Geld der Versicherung aus dem Laden schieben, da das Aktenzeichen schon 3 Tage später der Versicherung vorlag.



Bei mir war es meine Bremse, das Geld habe ich innerhalb von ca 7 Werktagen zurück bekommen 




EvilEvo schrieb:


> da das Aktenzeichen schon 3 Tage später der Versicherung vorlag.



Dito


----------



## DanielXXX (9. März 2009)

Dann redet ihr von speziellen Fahrradversicherungen und nicht von einer Hausratfahrradversicherung. Teilediebstahl ist bei letzterer in der Regel nicht versichert.


----------



## Hänschen (9. März 2009)

DanielXXX schrieb:


> Dann redet ihr von speziellen Fahrradversicherungen und nicht von einer Hausratfahrradversicherung. Teilediebstahl ist bei letzterer in der Regel nicht versichert.



In der Hausrat von meinen Eltern steht bei Fahrradwert "unbegrenzt", laut unserem Versicherungsmenschen bekomme ich den Anschaffungspreis plus getauschte Teile wieder, wenn ich alle Rechnungen sowie Fotos vom Bike mit den Teilen habe.


----------



## DanielXXX (9. März 2009)

Hänschen schrieb:


> In der Hausrat von meinen Eltern steht bei Fahrradwert "unbegrenzt", laut unserem Versicherungsmenschen bekomme ich den Anschaffungspreis plus getauschte Teile wieder, wenn ich alle Rechnungen sowie Fotos vom Bike mit den Teilen habe.


 

Gilt das auch wenn das Rad nicht in der Wohnung/Keller/Garage/Schuppen stand?

Ich meinte Teilediebstahl, nicht Teileaustausch. Wenn man Teile austauscht sind die natürlich mitversichert. Wenn dir allerdings jemand nur die Bremse oder das VR klaut und das Bike steht im Freien, sind diese Teile idR nur bei speziellen Fahrradversicherungen versichert.


----------



## Hänschen (10. März 2009)

DanielXXX schrieb:


> Ich meinte Teilediebstahl, nicht Teileaustausch. Wenn man Teile austauscht sind die natürlich mitversichert. Wenn dir allerdings jemand nur die Bremse oder das VR klaut und das Bike steht im Freien, sind diese Teile idR nur bei speziellen Fahrradversicherungen versichert.



Das kann ich dir nicht einmal sagen, müsste ich man nachfragen.


----------



## Steppy1974 (10. März 2009)

Kam gerade bei uns im SWR3 Radio.
Ein Rentner in Basel hat über 900 Räder gestohlen und dann weiter verkauft und ein Gewinn von 600000 Takken gemacht.
Ist dann verknackt worden zu nur zwei Jahren auf Bewärung.
Bei mir würde er für den rest seines Lebens Steine kloppen!!!
Unfassbar die Strafe die er bekommen hat.


  Steppy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Meeester (10. März 2009)

Steppy1974 schrieb:


> Kam gerade bei uns im SWR3 Radio.
> Ein Rentner in Basel hat Ã¼ber 900 RÃ¤der gestohlen und dann weiter verkauft und ein Gewinn von 600000 Takken gemacht.
> Ist dann verknackt worden zu nur zwei Jahren auf BewÃ¤rung.
> Bei mir wÃ¼rde er fÃ¼r den rest seines Lebens Steine kloppen!!!
> ...



Vorausgesetzt Du sprichst von Sfr., dann mÃ¼sste er pro Rad 450â¬ verdient haben. Das glaube ich niemals...  Klingt nach einer Boulevardmeldung!


----------



## Steppy1974 (10. März 2009)

Ne Ne es waren Euros !!


----------



## Der Meeester (10. März 2009)

Steppy1974 schrieb:


> Ne Ne es waren Euros !!



Na dann ist es noch unwahrscheinlicher: durchschnittlich  650 pro geklautem Fahrrad. Das zahlen viele nicht mal für ein Neues. Und Opi hat bestimmt nicht jeden Tag was im Wert von 2-3 Tsd.  "gefunden"...


----------



## Azrael2011 (10. März 2009)

das hier isser,sind sfr

http://bazonline.ch/basel/stadt/Rentner-klaut-900-Velos--zwei-Jahre-bedingt/story/18609839

bemerkenswert finde ich aber das er die knete nachträglich versteuern muss,..DAS sollte mal angie lesen,die würd doch sofort ganze abteilungen nur für bikeklau gründen!!


----------



## EvilEvo (10. März 2009)

Antwort hinkt zwar etwas hinterher, aber da ich mit meiner Versicherung sehr zufrieden bin, kann ich das, denke ich, ohne Bedenken sagen, ich hab meine Hausrat bei der Victoria Versicherungen AG, eigentlich hat meine ganze Familie da fast alle Versicherungen.


----------



## Steppy1974 (10. März 2009)

Azrael2011 schrieb:


> das hier isser,sind sfr
> 
> http://bazonline.ch/basel/stadt/Rentner-klaut-900-Velos--zwei-Jahre-bedingt/story/18609839
> 
> bemerkenswert finde ich aber das er die knete nachträglich versteuern muss,..DAS sollte mal angie lesen,die würd doch sofort ganze abteilungen nur für bikeklau gründen!!




Is ja Super 
 Habe auch schon danach gesucht


----------



## DanielXXX (10. März 2009)

Danke EvilEvo. Und ich dachte immer die Hausratfahrradversicherungen nehmen sich nicht viel


----------



## 20madmax08 (22. März 2009)

am sonntag zwischen 18 und 20 uhr wurde mein bionicon im fischerweg geklaut. ort emmerting..
 fotos in meinem profil.

_(Ein bisschen was geloescht, bitte an die Verhaltensregeln halten. rik)_


----------



## mhpferd (25. März 2009)

*Hiiilllllfeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!! Diebstahl
*Mein *einziges* studentisches Transportmittel ist mir gestohlen worden!!!

Mein Fahrrad ist mir zwischen dem 21. und 22. März an der Straßenbahnhaltestelle Linkenheim Süd in der Nähe von Karlsruhe gestohlen worden, während ich meine Freundin besuchte. Ich hatte mir das Rad erst 1 Woche vorher gekauft und sehr lange dafür gespart. Es ist ein Conway Cross CCS 300 in der gleichen Optik, wie unter dem folgenden Bild http://www.conway-bikes.de/cross-ccs300.html. 
Das Rad hat die Rahmennummer HS847080/D163807. Das Rad war mit einem Hama Kabelschloss gesichert und ist anscheinend mit einem Bolzenschneider durchtrennt worden.
Ich bin auf das Rad dringend angewiesen!!! 
Wenn jemand das Rad irgendwo findet biete ich einen *Finderlohn von  150. *
Für Tipps, was ich noch unternehmen könnte, oder an wen ich mich noch wenden könnte um mein Rad wiederzubekommen wäre ich euch *sehr* dankbar.


----------



## DanielXXX (25. März 2009)

Mann mhpferd tut mir echt Leide für dich, zumal du gerade nicht viel Kohle hast. Eigentlich würde ich einfach nur schreiben dass du eine Versicherung hättest abschließen müssen, aber bei mir war es damals beim ersten Diebstahl auch nicht anders.

Für das erste teurere Bike in Düsseldorf (ca 1400) hatte ich keine Versicherung abgeschlossen, noch nicht einmal darüber nachgedacht. Dann wurde es nach kurzer Zeit geklaut und ich war völlig außer mir. Ich war so sauer dass ich 3 Monate lang mit Argusaugen durch die Stadt gelaufen und gefahren bin und jedes stehende und vorbeifahrende Rad gecheckt habe. Und tatsächlich fand ich es dann in einer Zufaht zu einem Mehrfamilienhaus nur 100 Meter vom Diebstahlort entfernt, dreist und dumm der Dieb. Also das Bike in den Kofferraum und weg. Eigentlich wollte ich dem kleinen asozialen Dieb noch auflauern und ihm eine verpassen. Der hätte den Spieß aber auch umdrehen können. 
Dann sofort Versicherung abgeschlossen, ein halbes Jahr später wurde es erneut geklaut, die Versicherung (Hausrat + Fahrrad) hat mich dann voll entschädigt. Mittlerweile habe ich sogar eine Klausel in der Hausrat durch die das Bike rund um die Uhr im Freien versichert ist. 

Die Geschichte hat mir aber kaum einer geglaubt da solche Bikes normalerweise nicht wiedergefunden werden. 

Machs wie ich, oder ab und zu beim Fundbüro nachfragen, vllt bekommt Jemand ein schlechtes Gewissen. Mehr kann ich leider nicht raten.

Viel Glück


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bonzai (25. März 2009)

Das mit dem Abpassen des neuen Besitzers hätte ich auf jeden Fall versucht und der hätte anschließend auch bestimmt nichts umgedreht, einen Spieß schon gar nicht. Den Spaß hätte ich mir kaum entgehen lassen...  ^^

Allerdings kann ein widerrechtlicher Benutzer das Rad auch auf dem Schwarzmarkt gekauft haben die Preise sind ja lächerlich gering.


----------



## 20madmax08 (25. März 2009)

20madmax08 schrieb:


> am sonntag zwischen 18 und 20 uhr wurde mein bionicon im fischerweg geklaut. ort emmerting..
> fotos in meinem profil.
> 
> _(Ein bisschen was geloescht, bitte an die Verhaltensregeln halten. rik)_




finderlohn oder kopfgeld. das ist mir egal 500euro!!
es wird irgendwo im emmertinger wald oder an der alz liegen.
verkaufen kann man ein bionicon schlecht


----------



## DanielXXX (25. März 2009)

bonzai schrieb:


> Das mit dem Abpassen des neuen Besitzers hätte ich auf jeden Fall versucht und der hätte anschließend auch bestimmt nichts umgedreht, einen Spieß schon gar nicht. Den Spaß hätte ich mir kaum entgehen lassen... ^^
> 
> Allerdings kann ein widerrechtlicher Benutzer das Rad auch auf dem Schwarzmarkt gekauft haben die Preise sind ja lächerlich gering.


 
Das Rad war ein Aufbau aus Gebrauchtteilen mit einem Rahmen und Federgabel ohne Anschaffungsbeleg, ich bin mir nicht mal sicher ob ich überhaupt die Rahmennummer schon notiert hatte, da war ich sehr naiv in Sachen Sicherheit, ist ja schon Jahre her. Dazu kommt dass das Bike ausnahmsweise (dickes Bügelschloss ansonsten) nicht abgeschlossen war, da ich nur kurz einen Döner holen wollte. Aus den drei Minuten wurde aber eine Stunde weil ich zufällig eine Bekannte im Laden antraf. Als ich rauskam war es weg. Natürlich hätte ich beim Wiederfund Stress machen können und falls die Polizei ins Spiel gekommen wäre, jede Menge Zeugen für mein Eigentum ankarren und auch Aussagen über Details/kleine Mängel des Rads machen können. Aber warum sollte ich das Risiko eingehen dass das Bike doch erst einmal von der Polizei sichergestellt wird oder der Dieb sich später an mir rächt? Der Herr hats genommen der Herr hats wiedergegeben. Der Fehler ist mir danach nie wieder passiert. Lektion gelernt. Ich hatte deswegen dann keine unruhigen Nächte mehr. Aber das mag jeder händeln wie er will. 

Ich halte Diebstahl für nichts Ehrenwertes aber weiss mich mit Versicherungen und guten Schlössern ausreichend zu wehren und wettere daher nicht mehr über Diebe. Solche Diebe können auch im seriösen Bekanntenkreis oder der vertrauten Nachbarschaft zu finden sein. Also empfiehlt es sich an für sich immer eine entsprechende Versicherung abzuschließen, und das nicht nur in Ballungszentren. Wer das wider besseren Wissens nicht tut ... .


----------



## bonzai (26. März 2009)

In einem seriösen Bekanntenkreis dürfte es nach der Definition von seriös keine Diebe geben...  ^^
Mann muss einen erwischen Dieb ja nicht gleich zusammenstiefeln - öffentlich lauthals des Diebstahls bezichtigen und anschließend hinter vorgehaltener Hand bedrohen (Anzeige bzw. noch einmal, dann klatscht es...) sollte in der Regel doch schon reichen. 
Die Gesichtsfarbe wandelt sich schnell in ein kräftiges Rot und der Drang, sich fremdes Eigentum anzueignen dürfte einen deutlichen Dämpfer bekommen.  

Mir ist aber schon untergekommen, dass jemand dabei aggressiv wurde und (bei einem Rucksack in (bzw. vor) der Badeanstalt: Alta, was willst Du, ich hab das gefunden...) - da war dann Schluss mit Nachsicht. Bei solchen Gestalten praktiziere ich "zero tolerance", sonst lernen die es nie. 

Versicherungen sind bei hochwertigen Rädern derart teuer (10 % vom Kaufpreis pro Jahr), dass ich sie mir nicht leisten kann, daher steht meins  immer in meiner Küche. Der Anblick stört mich auch nicht, solange es halbwegs sauber ist.
Mein Rad ist allerdings auch nur Sportgerät bzw. Freizeitobjekt, ich würde damit nie in die Stadt fahren und es unbeaufsichtigt stehen lassen.
Für den Keller habe ich ein Bügel- und ein Kettenschloss, damit wird das Rad im Urlaub knalleng ans Gasrohr gefesselt.


----------



## kroiterfee (26. März 2009)

wer eine gescheite hausratsversicherung hat muss sich um nix gedanken machen. ich fahre auch zero tolerance sobald mir einer was klaut oder klauen will. mit vollem einsatz.


----------



## DanielXXX (26. März 2009)

bonzai schrieb:


> In einem seriösen Bekanntenkreis dürfte es nach der Definition von seriös keine Diebe geben... ^^
> Mann muss einen erwischen Dieb ja nicht gleich zusammenstiefeln - öffentlich lauthals des Diebstahls bezichtigen und anschließend hinter vorgehaltener Hand bedrohen (Anzeige bzw. noch einmal, dann klatscht es...) sollte in der Regel doch schon reichen.
> Die Gesichtsfarbe wandelt sich schnell in ein kräftiges Rot und der Drang, sich fremdes Eigentum anzueignen dürfte einen deutlichen Dämpfer bekommen.
> 
> ...


 
Es gibt Menschen die Steuern hinterziehen, die Firmen fahrlässig in den Ruin treiben um Boni zu kassieren, die im großen Stil Versicherungen betrügen, Insidergeschäfte abwickeln und ansonsten bis zur Aufdeckung ihres Verbrechens ein für alle sichtbares anständiges sittenhaftes Leben führen. Klar was gemeint ist, man kann den Leuten nicht in den Kopf kucken und kann so getäuscht werden. 

Ich wollte eben Stress vermeiden, im schlimmsten Fall endet solch eine Bloßstellung in einer Schlägerei. Ich habe auch erst mit mir gerungen, wollte wenigstens einen Drohbrief hinterlegen. Was solls

Ja das stimmt natürlich, Versicherungen sind nicht wirklich billig. Allerdings würden mich bei einem 3000Bike 300 im Jahr nicht stören. Wers Bike aber eh nur in der Wohnung/Keller etc stehen hat dem genügt ja schon die einfache Hausrat.


----------



## Korra (27. März 2009)

Guten Abend,
mir wurde heute während ich in der Abendschule war mein Canyon BigBear (2006, ~700) gestohlen ich weiss zwar im groben was ich nun machen muss anzeige ect. aber bevor ich was vergesse würd ich darum bitten das ihr mir ein paar tips gebt  oder so. Auch frag ich mich ob ich was von meiner versicherung erwarten kann? .. ist ne normale hausrat ohne extras...
naja.. danke im vorraus ich werd nu erstmal mein rad beweinen 3Jahre tagein tagaus


----------



## DanielXXX (28. März 2009)

Korra schrieb:


> Guten Abend,
> mir wurde heute während ich in der Abendschule war mein Canyon BigBear (2006, ~700) gestohlen ich weiss zwar im groben was ich nun machen muss anzeige ect. aber bevor ich was vergesse würd ich darum bitten das ihr mir ein paar tips gebt oder so. Auch frag ich mich ob ich was von meiner versicherung erwarten kann? .. ist ne normale hausrat ohne extras...
> naja.. danke im vorraus ich werd nu erstmal mein rad beweinen 3Jahre tagein tagaus


 
Du meinst eine Hausrat ohne Fahrraddiebstahlklausel? Bei einer Hausrat ohne diese Klausel müsste das Rad in der Wohnung/Keller/Schuppen abgeschlossen gestanden haben, zumindest bei meiner Versicherung. Mit der Klausel ist außerhalb der Wohnung der Diebstahl des Komplettrades versichert, bei meiner Assekuranz sogar wenn es zwischen 22 und 6 Uhr nicht in Benutzung war. Frag aber doch mal ohne den Schaden zu melden bei deiner Versicherung nach.


----------



## Azrael2011 (28. März 2009)

> Frag aber doch mal ohne den Schaden zu melden bei deiner Versicherung nach.


 
besser wäre jemand ANDERES würde nachfragen*anmerk
denn es sieht scho bisserl blöde aus wenn man aus gewohnheit seinen namen am tele nennt,nachfragt und dann später genau jenen schaden meldet.

ich mein ja nur....,will nu keinem was unterstellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sulf555 (2. April 2009)

Hallo,

musste am Montag den 30.03 festellen mir wurde mein Trek SLR 6700
Custom-Aufbau geklaut . Es wurden mehrere Keller aufgebrochen. Die Ploizei zeigte sich nicht sonderlich engagiert  Wohne in Berlin Prenzlauer Berg (KorsÃ¶rer Str) vielleicht hat je jemand etwas gesehen oder sieht das Rad mal irgendwo.
Der Rahmen ist in Hellelfenbein gepulvert und hat Ã¼ber der Umwerfer-Schelle RÃ¼ckstÃ¤nde von Epoxie-Kleber. Hatte es erst vor kurzem "fertig gestellt" und bin seither kein 500 Km gefahren

-Chris king Steuersatz in Rot
-RS Dulke Sl U-Turn rot mit roter BrÃ¼cke
-Reverse DH 25,4 Rot
-Bremse und Schaltwerk, mit tune Anbauteilen  ( alles XTR 950 mit alten Nokon zÃ¼gen, keine Konkavex rot&schwarz mit polieren kugeln)
-Schalthebel XTR 952
-SchaltzÃ¼ge sind alte Groe Reide On aus Glasfasern auch rot
-Kooka Kurbel (rot mit Stronglite KettenblÃ¤ttern und roten NC17 Schrauben)
-SattelstÃ¼tz Ringle Moby Decue rot
-Flite titanium rot
-Hope Sattelklemme rot mit Schnellspanner
-LRS hinten Marwi Rot elox. mir roten Ãron First Spokes und Mavix 117

VR Nabe Ã¤hnlich HÃ¼gi mit bordeaux-roter Folie beklebt Iron Fist Spokes    und Mavic 217 oder 517 ???
-Reifen HR Schwalbe Snow Stud VR Continental Mountain King 2.3







[/URL][/IMG]













Wer es mir komplett und unbeschadet zurÃ¼ck bringt bekommt 400â¬ Finderlohn


----------



## kroiterfee (2. April 2009)

schade ums geile bike.


----------



## chrisse000001 (4. April 2009)

Mir wurde auch mein UMF Freddy 1 2008 model gestohlen 

bei mir zahlte die Haushaltsversicherung einen angemessen teil zurück ich hatte es gerade mal 3 monate und und bekam 70% vom kaufpreis zurück aber wenn ich mir wieder ein bike kaufe und das gleich viel oder mehr als das gestohlene kostet dann bekommen ich die restlichen 30% ausbezahlt! Das ist aber nur weil es mir aus der garage gestohlen wurde! 

Es ärgert mich nur so weil ich das bike kaum gefahren bin weil eine woche nach dem kauf hatte ich eine sprungelenksfraktur und würde operiert und konnte dreimante lang nicht gehen !


MFG


----------



## DanielXXX (4. April 2009)

Ja das will ich auch nicht erleben, das neue Bike noch nicht mal eingefahren und schon geklaut. Das ist dann trotz Versicherung ärgerlich


----------



## LiteHill 201 (7. April 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

am Dienstag auf Mittwoch (01.04.09) wurde mein Liteville 301 XXL Frame ID 301XXL0070014 zusammen mit einem anderen Rad aus meinem Keller entwendet!

Das Rad ist sehr hochwertig ausgestattet und bedeutet mir aus verschiedenen Gründen sehr viel. Falls hier ein Rad, oder Teile angeboten werden, würde ich mich über einen Hinweis sehr freuen!

*[email protected]*

Details:Liteville 301 XXL , Schwarz


Sattelstütze:Syntace P6
Vorbau:Syntace F19
Lenker: Syntace Duraflite carbon
Bremse: Avid Juicy carbon 203 +185
Schalthebel: SRAM XO
Hörnchen: Titec Pluto carbon
Griffe: ODI
Sattel: Specialized Hollow Ti 143
Kurbel: XT
Schaltung: SRAM XO
Laufräder: DT Swiss n'duro EX 1750
Reifen: Schwalbe NN
Gabel: FOX RL


----------



## Rock M. (13. April 2009)

Hallo,
mir wurde am 31.03.09 mein MTB der Marke "Rocky Mountain" Hammer aus einem Gebäude in Hanau gestohlen. Es ist ein Rad aus den 90ern, aber sehr gepflegt. Rahmengröße: 48  Farbe: dunkelgrün fast schwarz ohne Federung, Reifen 26" Marathon Schwalbe - neu, neuer Gelsattel, Gepäckträger: Top Peak mit Schellspanner und Zusätze für Gepäcktaschen, Speichendynamo mit Sensorbeleuchtung, 24-Gang grip shift, die Griffe sind ziemlich abgenutzt, man erkennt aber noch die Rocky Mountain Symbole. Auf der Kurbel ist ebenfalls noch Rocky Mountain zu lesen. Ich habe eine Belohnung ausgeschrieben, falls ich mein Rad als solches wieder bekomme.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## basti1993 (15. April 2009)

wenn man sein rad nich gscheid anschließt, selber schuld, türlich isses unsozial und so bikes zu klauen, aber wer sein rad nich anschließt, dem geschiehts recht, würde ich sagen ! ^^


----------



## Briggtopp (15. April 2009)

sulf555 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> musste am Montag den 30.03 festellen mir wurde mein Trek SLR 6700
> Custom-Aufbau geklaut . Es wurden mehrere Keller aufgebrochen. Die Ploizei zeigte sich nicht sonderlich engagiert  Wohne in Berlin Prenzlauer Berg (Korsörer Str) vielleicht hat je jemand etwas gesehen oder sieht das Rad mal irgendwo.
> ...




Werde und werden auf jedenfall die Augen offen halten. Ist ja nicht eine graue Maus das Bike .
Hoffe wir finden es ...schade ums geile Bike


----------



## Rock M. (16. April 2009)

Woher denkst du zu wissen, ob das Bike abgeschlossen war oder nicht? Hast du es geklaut?


----------



## razor-toothed (16. April 2009)

Abschließen hilft aber auch nur mit einem guten Schloß 50+ und dann auch nur bis zu einem bestimmten Wert des Rades. Ansonsten Rad gut verstecken und nur in der Freizeit benutzen. Für alles andere--> billiges Rad das nicht ins Auge sticht (auch wenn's schei*e aussieht) + eben gutes Schloss.


----------



## Volc0m (16. April 2009)

Ist zwar schon eine kleine Weile her, aber vielleicht hats ja doch jemand gesehen:






*Giant ATX 840* Foto entspricht nicht dem Zustand als es gestohlen wurde. (Anderer Lenker, Vorbau, Sattel, SattelstÃ¼tze)

Komponenten:

Rahmen: Giant ATX 840
Gabel: RS Judy TT
Lenker: FSA Maximus Gravity
Vorbau: FSA
Griffe: Sunline (die mit den Alu-Endkappen)
Sattel: Scott
SattelstÃ¼tze: FSA SL-280
Pedale: NC-17 STD
Umwerfer: Deore
Schaltwerk: Deore
Reifen: Continental Vertical 2.35

AuffÃ¤llig: Am Rahmen waren 4-5 NC-17 Aufkleber, u.a. ein groÃer runder roter am Unterrohr nÃ¤he Tretlager. Und: am Unterrohr, ca. oben mittig zwischen den Giant SchriftzÃ¼gen war ein relativ tiefer Kratzer.

Ich weiÃ es war bestimmt kein Bentley unter den Bikes, aber die vielen Jahre die wir zusammen verbracht haben schweiÃen schon ganz schÃ¶n zusammen 


Gestohlen wurde es am Bahnhof in AltÃ¶tting (Bayern).
Wer es findet bekommt 50â¬ auf die Hand! Also los, raus mit euch, durchsucht das Land! 

GruÃ


----------



## Hot Carrot (18. April 2009)

razor-toothed schrieb:


> Abschließen hilft aber auch nur mit einem guten Schloß 50+ und dann auch nur bis zu einem bestimmten Wert des Rades. Ansonsten Rad gut verstecken und nur in der Freizeit benutzen. Für alles andere--> billiges Rad das nicht ins Auge sticht (auch wenn's schei*e aussieht) + eben gutes Schloss.



Bei so was lassen die Gelegenheitsdiebe eher die Finger weg 

Bordo 6000

Bordo X-Plus

Aber wenn man ehrlich ist es gibt kein sicheres Schloss man kann nur abschrecken, und hoffen das nicht wieder ein Baum gefällt wird um ein Rad zu klauen


----------



## sjohnke (19. April 2009)

Hallo Forum,

Mir ist an diesem Wochenende ein Stevens City Flyer mit Shimano 8-Gang-Nabenschaltung und geradem Lenker gestohlen worden. Das Fahrrad war im Hinterhof unserers Hauses abgeschlossen. Das Schloss lag noch hier herum. Das Fahrrad ist gerade vier Wochen alt, hat aber schon einen leichten Lackschaden (ca 5-10cm Kratzer) auf der Mittelstange vom Anlehnen an eine Laterne.

Ich könnte sowas von kotzen...hab's die ersten Wochen immer in die Wohnung getragen. Die letzte Woche das erste Mal in den Hinterhof gestellt und es ist sofort weg. Der Dieb/die Diebe haben sich natürlich auch gleich gezielt das beste von den 20 Bikes hier im Hof gescnappt und keiner hat was mitbekommen. Versicherung war noch nicht abgeschlossen. 

Die Rahmennummer ist: S08SZAC0080, SN: 115

Ort: Berlin/Kreuzberg, Solmsstraße

Rahmenhöhe 55cm
Farbe: schwarz-matt
Schutzbleche: Viper Plastik

Finderlohn bei Rückgabe in gutem Zustand wie vor dem Diebstahl: 150 EURO. Sonst Finderlohn von 50 EUR zur Ergreifung des Täters, Auffinden des Fahrrads, etc.

Bild würde ich gerne hinzufügen, kann ich aber irgendwie nicht, deswegen ein Link zur Stevensseite:

http://www.stevensbikes.de/2009/index.php?lang=de_DE&bik_id=567


----------



## LiteHill 201 (19. April 2009)

Mein herzliches Beileid!

Glaube mir, ich weiß, was es heißt das eigene nagelneue, nicht versicherte Bike zu verlieren! Habe gerade vor zwei Wochen mein Liteville aus dem Keller geklaut bekommen... (> 5.000,-)

Mein Rat: Bilder posten, Fahrradkuriere ansprechen und posten, posten, posten!

Stell' mal zusammen, wie das Rad aufgebaut war...

Viel Glück!


----------



## Harvester (19. April 2009)

zum Thema nicht versicherte Bikes: bitte dran denken, das Fahrräder auch zum Hausrat gehören. Es muss nicht immer in der eigenen Wohnung unter dem Kopfkissen abgestellt werden  Einfach mal genau die Versicherungsbedingungen lesen und sich vom Versicherungsvertreter beraten lassen.....

PS trotzdem natürlich mein Beileid zu den jeweiligen Verlusten.


----------



## sjohnke (20. April 2009)

Hallo Litehill

Das Rad war von der Stange bis auf Lenker und Schutzbleche. Wie der Lenker heißt weiß ich nicht, aber er ist halt nur minimal gebogen, fast gerade, anstatt dem Standardlenker, der doch schon etwas stärker gebogen ist.

Bei 5000  würd ich wahrscheinlich tot umfallen. So einen will ich mal inflagranti erwischen... 

Ansonsten kann ich ja gerade mal die Daten von der Stevensseite anhängen:

Steuersatz FSA Ahead Integrated Mod. 11, 1 1/8" 
Bremsen Shimano M-422 V, stainless bolts 
Rohrmaterial Aluminium 7005DB t-wall 
Gabel Aluminium C-Blade Aero, Aluschaft 

Kurbelsatz Shimano Alfine FC-S500 Hollow, 45 Z, Hosenschutzring 
Schaltung h Shimano Nexus Premium SG-8R27 Nabe 
Kette Shimano CN-HG50 
Cassette Shimano CS 20 Z 
Pedale City Superlite Cartridge 

Naben Shimano Premium Nexus 8R35 | Shimano Deore HB-M530 
Felgen Rigida Zac 2000 geöst, CNC side 36 L 
Reifen Schwalbe Marathon Supreme, 700x35C 
Vorbau Oxygen Pistol, 25.4mm, 8°, stainless bolts 
Sattel Oxygen Raceline 
Sattelstütze Oxygen Pistol 300mm 
Schalthebel Shimano Nexus SL-8S20 Drehgriff 
Bremshebel Shimano BL-M421 

Schönen Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flov (24. April 2009)

Hot Carrot schrieb:


> Aber wenn man ehrlich ist es gibt kein sicheres Schloss man kann nur abschrecken, und hoffen das nicht wieder ein Baum gefällt wird um ein Rad zu klauen


Ist das schon mal passiert ? 
Ich habe mir eigentlich immer eingebildet, dass Bäume mit einem Stammdurchmesser > 15cm ziemlich sicher sind um das Rad daran anzuschließen, da ich davon ausgehe, dass keiner ein Baum absägt,was ja sehr gut auffallen dürfte.

Zu diesen Gelenkschlössern hatte ich schon immer ein gestörtes Verhältniss, was die Sicherheit angeht.(Ist aber vielleicht auch unbegründet)


----------



## bikec (8. Mai 2009)

So langsam wird es echt dreist. Wenn man sich das hier mal durchliest. Mir hat man auch mein Rennradl aus dem Keller (3 abgeschlossene) Türen geklaut. Und die Polizei die Frechheit besessen noch nicht einmal das Verbrechen aufzunehmen. Wo leben wir hier eigentlich. Hauptsache man hält einen an, wenn man Sonntag Abend an einer roten Fußgängerampel nicht hält (bitte keine Disk. darüber ).


----------



## bikec (8. Mai 2009)

Um ehrlich zu sein, wenn ich einen auf frischer Tat erwischen würde, wäre für ihn de Polizei noch das geringste Übel. Der nickt garantiert ein paar Mal mit dem Kopf auf den Bordstein ...


----------



## karsten reincke (8. Mai 2009)

wie jetzt, keine Anzeigenaufnahme? Die Polizei ist gesetzlich verpflichtet, eine Anzeige aufzunehmen. Es handelt sich um ein Vergehen des Besonders schweren Diebstahls( Einbruch, verschlossene Räume etc.). Nach der StPO MUSS jede Straftat aufgenommen werden. Legalitätsprinzip!!!!
Wenn also Dein Rad geklaut wurde, so muß die Polizei eine Anzeige aufnehmen. Daß Anzeigen leider sehr oft wie das Hornberger Schießen ausgehen, ist unbenommen. Aber eine Anzeige ist schon deshalt wichtig, weil Versicherungen ohne ein Aktenzeichen der Staatsanwaltschaft oder Polizei jede Regulierung ablehnen.


----------



## bikec (8. Mai 2009)

Ich war auch bei der Polizei, aber die nicht bei mir. Ich hätte alles sagen können (Goldbarren im Keller).Die haben mir ne Nummer gegeben und dat wars. Versicherung hat auch ordnungsgemäßg bezahlt, aber ich warte nun schon seit 7 Monaten auf mein neues Rad und das kann mir leider keiner ersetzen. Deswegen müssen drastischere Schritte eingeleidet werden.


----------



## Mpoint (8. Mai 2009)

Man sollte nicht glauben, mit welcher Dreistigkeit so einige 'Mitbürger' vorgehen. Letzten Freitagnachmittag: ich warte in voller Montur am vereinbarten Treffpunkt auf meine Kumpels. Mein Bike steht neben mir an eine Mauer gelehnt, der Rucksack hängt an der Sattelspitze. Ich stehe selbst keine 1,5m vom Bike entfernt! Da kommt ein sogenannter 'Mitbürger' an, wirft einen kurzen Blick auf's Bike und nimmt dann schon mal den Rucksack vom Sattel. Sein beidseitiger Griff zum Lenker, war das letzte, was er tat - den Rest überlasse ich eurer Phantasie.                            In jedem Fall, hat er in den nächsten Tagen enorme Probleme sich hinzusetzen .


----------



## Kuwalsky (8. Mai 2009)

solchen leuten gehört auch ordentlich der arsch versohlt!!!


----------



## Kampfmaschine (8. Mai 2009)

SixOne schrieb:


> Man sollte nicht glauben, mit welcher Dreistigkeit so einige 'Mitbürger' vorgehen. Letzten Freitagnachmittag: ich warte in voller Montur am vereinbarten Treffpunkt auf meine Kumpels. Mein Bike steht neben mir an eine Mauer gelehnt, der Rucksack hängt an der Sattelspitze. Ich stehe selbst keine 1,5m vom Bike entfernt! Da kommt ein sogenannter 'Mitbürger' an, wirft einen kurzen Blick auf's Bike und nimmt dann schon mal den Rucksack vom Sattel. Sein beidseitiger Griff zum Lenker, war das letzte, was er tat - den Rest überlasse ich eurer Phantasie.                            In jedem Fall, hat er in den nächsten Tagen enorme Probleme sich hinzusetzen .




Sehr gut gemacht!
Hoffe das der Typ jetzt schlauer ist!


----------



## morph027 (8. Mai 2009)

Oder er nimmt das nächste Mal den Elektroschocker oder Pfefferspray mit auf Beutezug...war allerdings eher spontan entschieden, oder? Naja, egal, Daumen hoch für den derben Tritt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DiaryOfDreams (8. Mai 2009)

SixOne schrieb:


> Man sollte nicht glauben, mit welcher Dreistigkeit so einige 'Mitbürger' vorgehen. Letzten Freitagnachmittag: ich warte in voller Montur am vereinbarten Treffpunkt auf meine Kumpels. Mein Bike steht neben mir an eine Mauer gelehnt, der Rucksack hängt an der Sattelspitze. Ich stehe selbst keine 1,5m vom Bike entfernt! Da kommt ein sogenannter 'Mitbürger' an, wirft einen kurzen Blick auf's Bike und nimmt dann schon mal den Rucksack vom Sattel. Sein beidseitiger Griff zum Lenker, war das letzte, was er tat - den Rest überlasse ich eurer Phantasie.                            In jedem Fall, hat er in den nächsten Tagen enorme Probleme sich hinzusetzen .



Ich bin etwas sprachlos - so dreist (und dumm) kann man doch wirklich nicht sein - dachte ich. Aber das hätte ich zu gerne gesehen - vor allem das Ende der Geschichte.


----------



## el-master (8. Mai 2009)

DiaryOfDreams schrieb:


> Ich bin etwas sprachlos - so dreist (und dumm) kann man doch wirklich nicht sein - dachte ich. Aber das hätte ich zu gerne gesehen - vor allem das Ende der Geschichte.


 

Je dreister und je überzeugter die Delinquenten vorgehen um so weniger Verdacht wird geschöpft.

Ich hatte auch mal so ein Erlebniss, allerdings mit dem Auto. Ist schon gut und gerne 20 Jahre her. 
Ich hatte damals einen 924er Porsche.Ich parkte vor einem grossen Einkaufszentrum. Als ich am Eingang war hatte ich bemerkt dass ich meinen Geldbeutel im Auto vergessen hatte. Ich ging also zurück und sah als ich mich meinem Auto näherte dass da ein Typ mit ziemlich dunklem Teint gerade dabei war unauffällig ein paar andere Nummernschilder anzubringen. 
Was dann geschah ist auch ein Fall für eure Phantasie. 
Die Polizei teilte aber meine Ansicht dass er auf der Flucht mehrfach gestürzt sein musste!


----------



## pazuzu (8. Mai 2009)

el-master schrieb:


> Die Polizei teilte aber meine Ansicht dass er auf der Flucht mehrfach gestürzt sein musste!



dein Freund und Helfer eben


----------



## flov (8. Mai 2009)

Ist ja gut zu wissen, dass so etwas inzwischen auch passiert. Ich habe die Möglichkeit bisher meistens einkalkuliert, dass sich Jemand auf das Rad stürzen könnte und damit abhauen könnte, wenn ich mich so >6 Meter von ihm entfernt aufhalte. Ich habe mechanische Felgenbremsen, welche ich an der Einstellschraube am Bremsgriff, für den Fall, dass ich nicht in unmittelbarer Nähe meines Rades bin, festziehe, um zu verhindern, dass die schnelle Flucht gelingt. Bei 1,50 Metern würde ich aber auch nicht damit rechnen. Das zeigt mir wieder, dass es nicht so falsch sein kann, von dem Rad lieber nicht abzusteigen wenn man mal kurz hält bzw. wartet. Wenn ich so einen "Mitbürger" auf frischer Tat erwischen würde, wie er gerade daran ist eines meiner Räder zu stehlen, würde er wohl auch einen Tritt in den Hintern bekommen, in dem die ganze gesammelte Wut der letzten 5 Jahre geballt ist.
Und am Ende ist man dann noch der Gelacktmeierte, weil man eine Klage wegen schwerer Körperverletzung am Hals hat, und entsprechend Verurteilt wird. Das mit dem Fahrraddiebstahl wird dann wahrscheinlich eher so ganz gelassen genommen - wie so viele andere Diebstähle auch.

Die sozialen Zustände in einigen Familien sind inzwischen scheinbar so schlecht geworden, dass es für einige Leute notwendig erscheint, Dinge in solcher Art umzusetzen. Da es anscheinend Leute gibt, die bereit sind, für Geld Teile ihres Körpers zu verkaufen, wie ihre Niere, um ihre Existenz zu sichern, müssen die Zustände schon sehr schlecht sein.
Dazu muss man sich mal die Kommentare unter diesem Beitrag http://zappi.wordpress.com/2007/05/...en-dann-sollen-sie-eben-ihre-niere-verkaufen/ durchlesen.
Ich würde in solch einer Lage, dann doch lieber meinen Körper behalten, und meine Existenz mit der Ausübung von, möglicherweise auch illegalen, Dingen sichern.
Und wenn wir mal ehrlich sind, gehören gerade Fahrräder, zu der sehr leichten Beute, solange diese von vielen Menschen nicht ordnungsgemäß gesichert wird.(Haus und Garage sind da jetzt mal ausgeschlossen)

Es ist allerdings sicher nicht so, dass alle Fahrraddiebe existenziell bedroht sind.
Das soll jetzt kein Apell an die Fahrraddiebe sein, sondern nur die Situation aufzeigen, dass der Bedarf in Zukunft durchaus noch zunehmen wird, und man auf die Schätzchen noch viel mehr aufpassen muss. Ich kann das auch verstehen, dass für Viele, gerade auch aus diesem Forum, eine Welt zusammenbricht, wenn man sie um ihre Räder beklaut - wäre gerade bei mir genauso.
Also in dem Sinne immer gut darauf aufpassen. Der kleine Moment der Abwesenheit, auch 10 Sekunden in der Öffentlichkeit, können in D schon ausreichend sein. Bei Wohnungseinbruch sind dann aber wirklich die Hände gebunden.

Mit besten Grüßen flov


----------



## Mpoint (9. Mai 2009)

flov schrieb:


> Die sozialen Zustände in einigen Familien sind inzwischen scheinbar so schlecht geworden, dass es für einige Leute notwendig erscheint, Dinge in solcher Art umzusetzen.


Meine finanziellen Umstände sind/waren auch nicht berauschend. Der Zusammenbau des Bikes hat über ein Jahr gedauert und ich hab mir das Ding durch ebay-Verkäufe, 'Nachbarschaftshilfe' und ähnlichen Möglichkeiten finanziert, ohne die Haushaltskasse meiner Familie anzugreifen. Und* niemand* kommt da einfach angedackelt und nimmt mir mein Bike weg.


----------



## Bullet (9. Mai 2009)

ich hab auch viel arbeit in günstige, superteile investiert - mein baby wurd mir auch geklaut - und dafür gehören diese schweine hingerichtet !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vassilij (9. Mai 2009)

mich hats auch erwischt... berlin steglitz am 04.05.09 zwischen 12:00-12:30 wurde mein geliebtes marin quake 5.0 von '99 geklaut. war am Fahrradständer abgeschlossen. in sichtweite eines pförtners, der natürlich andere sachen zu tun hatte als mal n blick auf die fahrräder zu werfen, die direkt 1 meter vor seinem fenster angeschlossen stehen. 
hätte ich gewusst das es länger dauern könnte wär ich erst garnicht mit gefahren. bin zwischenzeitlich auch ausm gebäude um nach meinem schatz zu schaun (für einige siehts vielleicht wie ne mühle aus, ich habs geliebt ) als ich endlich fertig war wars nicht mehr da. 

sattel ist hinten beschädigt. xt (m760) v-brakes hinten u. vorne. sehr auffällig sind die roten schaumstoffgriffe an den Bremshebeln. 



 



das erste schon was älter (noch so wie es vom händler kam ), das zweite bild ist aktuell (leider schlechte qualli war ne nachtfahrt).

ich wage mal zu behaupten das nicht viele marin quake 5.0 aus der zeit in diesem zustand in berlin rumfahren.


----------



## allbarone (9. Mai 2009)

kp obs schon kam aber die 500 bikes ausm topic sind nichts im vergelich was der rentner geklaut hat der alte sack klaute 900 sind  "nur" 300 bikes mehr aber hey. Es könnte dein opa sein^^


----------



## karsten reincke (9. Mai 2009)

hab vor einigen Jahren mal eine Anzeige aufgenommen über einen Fahrraddiebstahl einer jungen Mutti in Berlin-Friedrichshain. Die Frau war mit ihrem Rad mit Kindersitz, ohne Kind, unterwegs und entschied sich, in einer herkömmlichen Telefonzelle zu telefonieren. Sie lehnte ihr Rad an die Seitenwand, telefonierte dann. Während des Gespräches kamen zwei Kinder (nach ihrer Aussage 12-14 Jahre alt), einer hielt die Tür zu, der andere fuhr mit dem Rad weg. Als die Dame rauskam, rannte der andere weg. Glücklicherweise hatte die Frau ihre Handtasche mit in der Zelle.

( O-Ton:  "Zwei Ausländerbengels haben mir mein Rad geklaut")


----------



## kroiterfee (9. Mai 2009)

karsten reincke schrieb:


> ( O-Ton:  "Zwei Ausländerbengels haben mir mein Rad geklaut")



die war bestimmt ne rechte 



keine gnade bei bikedieben. zur not mitm kabelbinder um die hände an den laternenpfahl binden und warten bis die homies in grün kommen.


----------



## Dirtbike Freak (9. Mai 2009)

immer diese assi kinder von heute die machen mich total sauer


----------



## Arzgebirger (9. Mai 2009)

Hm, naja mich hat es zum Glück will ich mal Sagen noch nicht erwischt, mein Bike ist immer mit Zwei Schlössern gesichert, das eine ist ein Panzerkettenschloss und das andere ein Bügelschloss . AUßerdem habe ich mein Bike mit in meiner Hausratsversicherung, weil die Versicherungsdame zu mir damals gesagt hatte, die Changse das Bike wieder zu Finden liegt um die 10% in ganz Deutschland.  Auch mit Rahmennummer.

Tschau Jan


----------



## EvilEvo (9. Mai 2009)

Wenn ich das so lese würde ich am liebsten mein Auto auch ins Zimmer stellen, ich glaube/hoffe allerdings, dass das auf dem Hof noch relativ sicher steht. 
Mein Fully steht heut wieder im Zimmer, ich denke, viel sicherer geht es nicht. Das Hardtail wird nachher im Keller eingeschlossen.
Mein altes Fully hatte sich ja wieder angefunden, nach 2 Jahren Misshandlung von einem 15 jährigen "Gansta", war natürlich schrottreif. 
Ich habe jetzt erst gemerkt, wie unvorsichtig ich in letzter Zeit wieder mit meinen Bikes geworden bin.


----------



## eifelhexe (9. Mai 2009)

Mir hat ein guter Bekannter erzählt man könne bikes bei der Polizei registrieren lassen.Ich, dort nachgefragt..Man teilte mir mit das sie dafür nicht mehr zuständig sind.
Laut Medienberichte kann es aber vorkommen das die Polizei in Städten Radfahrer darauf  kontrollieren, ob der Radfahrer auch Besitzer des Rades ist.
Gibt es nun irgendne Stelle wo Räder registriert werdeb oder nicht?


----------



## Stolem (9. Mai 2009)

wenn ich das hier so lese hab ich kein bock mehr auf Berlin... wenn mir mein Shova dort wegkommt, wovon ich nun nicht ausgehe, aber wenn, dann würd ich völlig durchdrehen.. Oh man..

den Thread hab ich seit Jahren im Abo, da ich mal ne Suchbeschreibung über ein Bike hier in Lübeck gelesen habe und 2 Tage später die Bullen rufen konnte als ich das Bike sichtete 
Suuuper!


----------



## Briggtopp (9. Mai 2009)

Daher sag ich immer...liebste deine Kiste, haste se in der Wohnung und wenn de rumfährst höchstens 1 Meter davon entfernt sein...und das auch nur, wenn es unbedingt sein muss. Mir muss erst einmal einer in Quere kommen, der mich von meinen Bikes trennen möchte, dann hagelts  .
Für die City, kommt für mich nur ne absolute Möhre in Frage. Höchstens 100 Euro Wert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stolem (9. Mai 2009)

meins is immer im zimmer und auch da ab und an abgeschlossen...

ich liebe es zu sehr!


----------



## DanielXXX (10. Mai 2009)

Einem Kommilitonen damals am Abendgymnasium wurde die Türscheibe von seinem Auto eingeschlagen, und das Handy, das gut sichtbar im Auto lag, geklaut, Anfängerfehler. Die Polizei konnte erst nach 2 Stunden kommen, denn es gab einen Großeinsatz in Düsseldorf. Der Kommilitone hatte deswegen einen mächtig dicken Hals, und als die Bullen dann endlich eintrafen hat der sich mit denen angelegt. Wir (einige hatten mit ihm aus Höflichkeit gewartet, warum auch immer, denn eine solche verhältnismäßige Bagatelle kann man auch am nächsten Tag zur Anzeige bringen) wurden zwar informiert dass am Flughafen Düsseldorf eine Kriegsbombe entschärft werden musste, das beruhigte ihn aber kaum. Er war der Meinung sein kleiner Autobruch wäre gleich wichtig. An diesen Kommilitonen erinnern mich bikec und Co. 

Ärgerlich ist es wenn ein Bike geklaut wird, ist mir in Ddorf schon mehrfach passiert, aber ein ernstes Problem ist es nur wenn mit dem Bike die berufliche Existenz verknüpft ist, wie z.B. bei einem Fahrradkurier. Wenn das aber der Fall ist, hat man sehr wahrscheinlich ein Ersatzbike, denn es könnte ja auch ein ernsthafter Defekt am Erstbike entstehen. 
Ekelhaft ist es allerdings einer Mutter das Bike mitsamt Kindersitz zu klauen, wenn ich so was beobachten würde würde der Dieb nix zu lachen haben, das geht gar nicht. Die Mutter arbeitet mit dem Bike im Prinzip auch. 

Wenn ansonsten ein gut versichertes Bike gestohlen wird, ist das ein LUXUSPROBLEM. 
Bei einem Überfall auf offener Straße genügt sogar die einfache Hausrat, dafür braucht man nicht eimal eine Fahrradklausel. Mittlerweile ist es sogar möglich Fahrräder über die Fahrradhausrat auch zwischen 22 und 6 Uhr außerhalb eines abgeschlossenen Raumes zu versichern, sofern kein abgeschlossener Raum zur Verfügung steht. Die Wohnung zählt dabei nicht als möglicher abgeschlossener Raum, aber z.B. ein Kellerraum. 

Wer unbedingt ein Bike fahren muss auf das man Monate warten muss, hat auch ein LUXUSPROBLEM.

Eine HausratFahrrad für ein Bike oder Teilkasko für ein Auto sollte man unbedingt abschließen, denn, die Welt ist nicht gut, was für eine unerwartete Nachricht. Bedenklich wirds wenn Jemand wider besseren Wissens oder Erfahrung keine Versicherung abschließt. Mir wurde die Wohnung allerdings auch noch nicht ausgeräumt, dennoch habe ich seit Anbeginn eine Hausratversicherung. Es bedarf nicht immer der eigenen Erfahrung um einsichtig zu werden. 

So ärgerlich ein solcher Diebstahl ist, wenn die Existenz nicht dran hängt, ist er vergleichsweise eine Bagatelle, zumindest in Großstädten wie Dresden, Düsseldorf, Frankfurt, Berlin .... 

Wer keinen solche Ärger haben will muss halt wie ein Schießhund auf sein Bike aufpassen, aber mit Maulkorb. Ich nehme meins trotz Versicherung auch mit in die Wohnung. Das ist wohl die beste Versicherung.

Wenn Travolta und sein Dealer in Pulp Fiction Autokratzer ohne Prozess hinrichten lassen wollen, ist das das Eine. Wenn Jemand im wahren Leben fordert, Fahrraddiebe sollten hingerichtet werden, halte ich denjenigen für wesentlich gefährlicher als die Fahrraddiebe.

Also locker bleiben


----------



## pazuzu (10. Mai 2009)

recht hast!


----------



## kroiterfee (10. Mai 2009)

DanielXXX schrieb:


> Einem Kommilitonen damals am Abendgymnasium wurde die Türscheibe von seinem Auto eingeschlagen, und das Handy, das gut sichtbar im Auto lag, geklaut, Anfängerfehler. Die Polizei konnte erst nach 2 Stunden kommen, denn es gab einen Großeinsatz in Düsseldorf. Der Kommilitone hatte deswegen einen mächtig dicken Hals, und als die Bullen dann endlich eintrafen hat der sich mit denen angelegt. Wir (einige hatten mit ihm aus Höflichkeit gewartet, warum auch immer, denn eine solche Bagatelle kann man auch am nächsten Tag zur Anzeige bringen) wurden zwar informiert dass am Flughafen Düsseldorf eine Kriegsbombe entschärft werden musste, das beruhigte ihn aber kaum. Er war der Meinung sein kleiner Autobruch wäre gleich wichtig. An diesen Kommilitonen erinnern mich bikec und Co.
> 
> Ärgerlich ist es wenn ein Bike geklaut wird, ist mir in Ddorf schon mehrfach passiert, aber ein ernstes Problem ist es nur wenn mit dem Bike die berufliche Existenz verknüpft ist, wie z.B. bei einem Fahrradkurier. Wenn das aber der Fall ist, hat man sehr wahrscheinlich ein Ersatzbike, denn es könnte ja auch ein ernsthafter Defekt am Erstbike entstehen.
> Ekelhaft ist es allerdings einer Mutter das Bike mitsamt Kindersitz zu klauen, wenn ich so was beobachten würde würde der Dieb nix zu lachen haben, das geht gar nicht. Die Mutter arbeitet mit dem Bike im Prinzip auch.
> ...



du wählst auch die linke und willst drogen für alle. selten so einen schwachsinn gelesen. diebstahl ist eine straftat und kein bagatelldelikt. egal ob das bike versichert ist oder nicht. wer klaut muss mit den konsequenzen leben.


----------



## pazuzu (10. Mai 2009)

Ja, allerdings nennen wir uns zivilisiert. Auch haben wir ein Rechtssystem, sicher nicht perfekt aber definitiv besser als Lynchjustiz a la Wilder Westen. Klar ist es für den Beklauten ärgerlich, würde mich auch an die Decke bringen. Allerdings vewrsteh ich nicht wie man einerseits über ein Diebstahlsdelikt schimpfen kann aber andererseits Körperverletzung gut zu heißen.  
Aber die Bösen sind sowieso immer die Anderen. 
Dieses ewige Jammern geht mir sowas von auf den Pinsel. Uns geht es echt sowas von schlecht! Es lebe die Wirtschaftskrise, Jammern wird zum Gesetz.


----------



## Stolem (10. Mai 2009)

was er nun wÃ¤hlt sei mal daneben gestellt. ABER:
Ich hab Monatelang auf mein Bike gesparrt und es mir teil fÃ¼r teil aufgebaut.
Wenn es mir geklaut wird habe ich KEIN Luxusproblem... dann hab ich eher n Problem mit meiner Psyche...
Schwachsinn so ein Post!
Viele Hausratsversicherungen gehen bis ca 800-1000â¬ damit hÃ¤tt ich dann ca 1/4 des Neupreises, maximal, groÃartig!

Und zum Thema KÃ¶rperverletzung:

Wenn mir mein Bike vor der Nase geklaut wird / ich jemanden auf meinem Bike sehen wÃ¼rde. Dann wÃ¼rde ich ihn aus Notwehr verletzen und nicht weil ich SpaÃ dran habe einem armen Schwein eins aufs Maul zu haun.


----------



## pazuzu (10. Mai 2009)

Ja und... 
Ich kenn da nen armen kleinen Jungen der hat an seinem Geburtstag 5 Reiskörner in seiner Schüssel, sonst sind´s immer nur 3. 
Bleibt doch mal auf dem Boden. Mein Rad ist mir auch lieb und teuer, allerdings gibt´s für mich immer noch wichtigeres. Trotzdem pass ich gut drauf auf. Absolute Sicherheit gibt es nicht, dennoch kann ich Gefahr und Schaden minimieren. Und nein, ich habe kein Verständnis für jemanden der aus persönlichem Leid oder sonst irgendwelchen "Gründen" klaut.


----------



## kroiterfee (10. Mai 2009)

wen ich auf frischer tat ertappe dem haue ich auf die fresse. ganz einfach. danach kann sich die hamburger polizei mit dkme auseinandersetzen. und nein ich habe kein luxusproblem. ich hasse es nur wenn man mich (versucht) zu bestehlen. soll ich dem dieb noch einne strauss blumen schenken und ihm einen schönen tag wünschen? wach mal auf aus deiner traumwelt.


----------



## Stolem (10. Mai 2009)

für mich gibt es auch wichtigere Dinge als mein Bike. Aber wenn sich jemand an meinem Privateigentum bereichern will lass ich es nicht so einfach zu, verständlich oder? Wenn dir jemand dein iPod oder sonst was zocken will gibst ihm den doch auch einfach in die Hand oder?

Wie gesagt, mein Bike steht bei mir im Zimmer, um ein Risiko zu minimieren, wenn ich jmdn auf meinem Bike seh, fahr ich ihm nach und ruf die Bullen oder hols mir halt wieder..

ich weiß nicht was daran so unverständlich ist...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pazuzu (10. Mai 2009)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> wen ich auf frischer tat ertappe dem haue ich auf die fresse. ganz einfach. und nein ich habe kein luxusproblem.



mach das. vielleicht gerätst du an den Falschen. Der klaut dir dann nicht nur dein Bike sondern schickt dich ins Krankenhaus. 

sehr erwachsen


----------



## kroiterfee (10. Mai 2009)

dann hab ich wenigstens ein reines gewissen und bin keine memme und lass mich abziehen. wenn du so devot bist: bitte! 

stolem:


----------



## pazuzu (10. Mai 2009)

Stolem schrieb:


> für mich gibt es auch wichtigere Dinge als mein Bike. Aber wenn sich jemand an meinem Privateigentum bereichern will lass ich es nicht so einfach zu, verständlich oder? Wenn dir jemand dein iPod oder sonst was zocken will gibst ihm den doch auch einfach in die Hand oder?
> 
> Wie gesagt, mein Bike steht bei mir im Zimmer, um ein Risiko zu minimieren, wenn ich jmdn auf meinem Bike seh, fahr ich ihm nach und ruf die Bullen oder hols mir halt wieder..
> 
> ich weiß nicht was daran so unverständlich ist...



daran ist nix unverständlich, seh ich auch so. nur finde ich Gewaltanwendung nur aus Wut nicht angebracht. Wenn er dein bike nicht hergibt, klar, dann gibt´s was hinter die Löffel.


----------



## pazuzu (10. Mai 2009)

ja, kroiterfee, zu deinem Gewissen...

Der arme Kerl wollte dein Bike nicht klauen, hat es nur aus dem Weg räumen wollen, du konntest dich nicht kontrollieren, hast ihn verdroschen wie Van Damme, er ist seitdem blind auf dem rechten Auge und du bist der Held der Stunde.


----------



## Stolem (10. Mai 2009)

jau, ich versteh pazuzu einfach nicht. 
Ich weiß auch nicht was daran "nicht erwachsen" sein soll wenn man sich seine sachen nicht klauen lässt, bezw. sich wehrt. 
schonmal drüber nachgedacht das sich der Dieb vll den falschen ausgesucht hat?

Also ich bitte dich.

Beispiel.

Du stehst vor nem schönen Motiv und fotografierst es mit deiner neuen Spiegelreflex auf die du so lange gespart hast. Und plötzlich kommt wer, reißt sie dir aus der Hand und rennt los.

Ich persönlich würde hinterher laufen und alles erdenkliche Versuchen meine Cam wieder zu bekommen.
Was machst du? "Hier bitte, nimm sie doch, brauch ich eh nicht mehr?"

Ich versteh deinen Standpunkt einfach nicht.


----------



## Stolem (10. Mai 2009)

Nun siehts gleich wieder anders aus.

Ich würde nie sofort drauf losprügeln, erst wenn ich sehe das sich jemand mit meinem Bike aus dem Staub macht würd ich los feuern...

von nichts anderem haben wir gesprochen?!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pazuzu (10. Mai 2009)

ja, offensichtlich verstehst du mich nicht. Für mich gibt es einen Unterschied zwischen Gewaltanwendung aus Wut und Verteidigung seines Hab und Guts.


----------



## pazuzu (10. Mai 2009)

ja, mag sein, das ist der Schwachpunkt eines Internetforums, es hapert an Eindeutigkeit und Verständnis


----------



## relaxo_ (10. Mai 2009)

mir ist vor ein paar tagen mein bike geklaut worden (canyon yellowstone 4.0 ht, dunkelblau), mit abus bordo an den fahrradstÃ¤nder gemacht, der direkt vor zig fenstern in ner ruhigen wohnanlage liegt - kA wie die des gemacht haben.
da das mein primÃ¤res fortbewegungsmittel ist bin ich echt angeschissen. zum glÃ¼ck kann ich mir derzeit n bike von meiner freundin ausleihen, sonst wÃ¼sst ich nicht wie ich die arbeit komm. gut, ich hab noch mein specialized fully, aber das beweg ich prinzipiell nirgendwohin wo ichs abschlieÃen mÃ¼sste. ich werd mir jetzt auf pump irgendson halbwegs vernÃ¼ftiges city-ding zulegen... und auch wieder ein schloss, ********, alleine das drecks schloss hat 60 â¬ gekostet!

luxusproblem, leck mich


----------



## Stolem (10. Mai 2009)

Jau, da haste recht! 

Prost und Gute Nacht..

Somit sind wir uns einig das wir beide nicht aus Wut wie bescheuert losprügeln sondern uns nur dann wehren wenn wir / freunde / hab und gut - in Gefahr sind. Alles klar 

Cheerio und gudde Nacht!


----------



## pazuzu (10. Mai 2009)

so ist es

ebenso gute nacht


----------



## kroiterfee (10. Mai 2009)

wer sagt das man aus wut auf einen menschen einprügelt?! ich verteidige lediglich meinen besitz.

gute nacht


kopf hoch relaxo...


----------



## Mpoint (11. Mai 2009)

DanielXXX schrieb:


> Wer unbedingt ein Bike fahren muss auf das man Monate warten muss, hat auch ein LUXUSPROBLEM.


Selten so einen Mist gelesen. Bei Dir würd' ich mich gern mal umschauen - mal sehen, was *DU *für ein Problem hast


----------



## DanielXXX (11. Mai 2009)

@relaxo_
Bei dir ist doch das Bike mit deiner beruflichen Existenz verknüpft. Du hast offensichtlich nicht einmal Geld für eine HausratFahrrad und für größere Reparaturen. Dann ist deine Situation nicht einfach und ein Bikediebstahl natürlich kein Luxusproblem. Wenn es gerade nur zum Leben reicht ist ein solcher Diebstahl ein ernstes Problem. Zwei Bikes in der Wohnung stehen zu haben ist auch nicht zwangsläufig möglich, und das würde ja lediglich in der Nacht schützen, blöde Situation. Alles gute

@SixOne
Arme Sau. Ein Argument lese ich bei dir nicht heraus. 
Du hast immer noch nicht kapiert dass Niemand ein Bike zum Leben "braucht", auf das man Monate warten muss, es sei denn man verdient seinen Lebensunterhalt mit diesem Bike. Genauso wenig brauchen wir alle einen großen Flatscreen. Was wir hier so alles meinen zu brauchen ist größtenteils Luxus. Solche Diskussionen gibts hier im Forum immer wieder, "Ich brauch als Hobbyfahrer unbedingt eine Reba, denn alles dadrunter ist Mist". Es ist müßig. Von mir aus können Leute sich kaufen was sie wollen, die sollen die Gesellschaft aber bitte mit ihrem Hardlinergeschwätz wie "Fahrraddiebe gehören hingerichtet" verschonen.

@kroiterfee 
Ich wähle weder links noch rechts, noch stehe ich auf Drogen noch auf deren Legalisierung. Deine Vermutung zeigt dass du meinen Text nicht verstanden hast. 
Ich habe geschrieben dass ein Fahrraddiebstahl oder ein kleiner Autobruch wie beschrieben, wenn die Existenz nicht dran hängt, zumindest in Großstädten VERGLEICHSWEISE eine Bagatelle ist. Dass Diebstahl eine Straftat ist, ist mir selbstverständlich klar, genauso wie dass Straftat nicht gleich Straftat ist, das muss ich dir hoffentlich nicht erklären. 

@Stolem
Mich des Schwachsinns bezichtigen und nicht wissen dass man sehr wohl ein 4000Bike über die Hausrat versichern kann? Das ist durchaus ein Schwach-Sinn. Bei meiner Versicherung würde dein Bike für insgesamt ca. 330/Jahr versichert werden, also Hausrat + Fahrraddiebstahlklausel = 330. Das geht indem man die Versicherungssumme der Hausrat anhebt. Einfach mal bei den Versicherungen nachfragen.


pazuzu hat als einziger meinen Text verstanden. Das ist immerhin einer mehr als ich erwartet hatte 

Aber es gibt hier tatsächlich Missverständnisse.
Ich habe definitiv nicht gemeint dass man sich, weil man ja so toll versichert ist, alles ohne Gegenwehr klauen lassen soll, definitiv nicht, das ist von den Versicherungen auch so nicht gedacht. Wenn mich Jemand vom Bike treten will, werde ich denjenigen auch so lange bearbeiten bis er von seinem Vorhaben ablässt und dann die Bullen rufen. Aber selbstverständlich nicht, wenn der Dieb mich mit geladener Waffe oder Messer bedroht. Dann würde ich keinen Heldentod riskieren, wozu, das wäre höchst unvernünftig. U.a. für solche Fälle gibt es Versicherungen, in dem Fall genügt schon die einfache Hausrat, egal ob Kamera oder Bike.
Ich bin gut versichert. Beispielsweise verzichtet meine Hausrat auf die Einrede grober Fahrlässigkeit wenn ich z.B. vergesse das Fenster meiner Parterrewohnung zu schließen und Jemand dadurch meine Wohnung leerräumen kann. Dennoch prüfe ich vor Verlassen meiner Wohnung Fenster und Tür sorgfältig. Denn ich habe auch keine Lust auf den Aufwand den ein Versicherungsfall nach sich zieht. Wie ich bereits sagte, ein Diebstahl ist immer ärgerlich. 

Das was ich klarstellen wollte, und pazuzu hat es verstanden, ist, dass es wesentlich bedeutenderes als einen Fahrraddiebstahl gibt, immer vorrausgesetzt dass die Existenz nicht am Bike hängt wie bei relaxo_. 
Mir sind in Düsseldorf schon mehrfach Bikes deutlich teurer als 1000 geklaut worden, und nie wurde der Ort des Verbrechens inspiziert, was mich nie gewundert hat. Viele andere Straftaten sind vorrangig, so ist es nunmal. Ich habe damit kein Problem. Stellt euch vor die Bullen kämen wegen jedem Furz zum Ort des Geschehens. Das kann man in einer Großstadt nicht erwarten, denn es kämen viele Opfer wesentlich schlimmerer Verbrechen zu kurz. Es verhält sich so wie mit der Notaufnahme im Krankenhaus. 

In relaxos_ Situation würde ich wahrscheinlich versuchen den Bullen etwas Druck zu machen indem ich schildere wie wichtig das Bike ist. Wenn die differenziert denken können werden sie vllt auf Streife ein bisschen genauer hinschauen als gewöhnlich. So könnte man die Restchance auf Wiederfund etwas erhöhen.

Und: nichts spricht gegen Notwehr, wer tätlich angegriffen wird hat natürlich das Recht sich zu verteidigen, wenn er kann. Es darf nur nicht in einer Hinrichtung enden. 

Ich bin auch nicht bereit Diebstahl in Deutschland als eine Notwendigkeit zu betrachten, auch ein Hartz4-Opfer wird nicht zwangsläufig zum Kleptomanen. Es gibt meist eine legale Lösung, auch wenn die teilweise, z.B. mit fifty fifty und Notunterkunft, für so manchen hier erstmal unmöglich erscheint, für mich auch. Ein Dieb hat in meinen Augen daher einen Charakterfehler. Den alleine auszutreiben ist nicht meine Aufgabe, aber ich kann mit einer Anzeige ggf. "helfen".


----------



## EvilEvo (12. Mai 2009)

pazuzu schrieb:


> Ja und...
> Ich kenn da nen armen kleinen Jungen der hat an seinem Geburtstag 5 Reiskörner in seiner Schüssel, sonst sind´s immer nur 3.
> Bleibt doch mal auf dem Boden. Mein Rad ist mir auch lieb und teuer, allerdings gibt´s für mich immer noch wichtigeres. Trotzdem pass ich gut drauf auf. Absolute Sicherheit gibt es nicht, dennoch kann ich Gefahr und Schaden minimieren. Und nein, ich habe kein Verständnis für jemanden der aus persönlichem Leid oder sonst irgendwelchen "Gründen" klaut.


Neulich hat irgendsoein Spasst meine Freundin angepackt und angepöbelt, ich bin mit ihm um eine Hausecke gegangen und ... 
Wenn er mein Bike angepackt hätte, hätte ich es genauso gemacht.

Jetzt werden Äpfel mit Birnen verglichen.

Ich kann deine Ausführungen beim besten Willen nicht verstehen und nachvollziehen.


----------



## Der-Leitende (21. Mai 2009)

Hallo Leute!

Mein erstes Posting hier ist leider einem ganz besonders ärgerlichen Anlass geschuldet. Ich benutze mal diesen Fred, weil er hoffentlich dafür gedacht und dehalb gepinnt ist:

Am Montag, den 18.05.09 ist am Campus der UNiversität Duisburg-Essen (Campus Essen) mein Centurion getohlen worden. Er stand (für ortskundige User) im Durchgang bei S03 (Durchgang zum Audimax).

Gesichert war es mit einem Stahlseil durch alle Komponenten + Ständer und einem Abus Diskus-Schluss das dann auch noch um eine Hinterradspeiche geklickt war.

Zum Bike:
FIN: M2II69627
Marke: Centurion
Typ: Backfire LRS 2
Farbe: blau/silber
Besonderheiten: einzige, größere Macke: Lackabbplatzer am Oberrohr, SKS X-Blade SchutzblBelche vorn und hinten, nagelneue (einen Tag vorher aufgezogen) Schwalbe Marathon XR 26*2,15, Halterungen für Luftpumpe, Sigma Computer, Scheinwerfer und Rücklicht.

Die Chance ist klein, aber ich will nichts unversucht lassen.
Sachdienliche Hinweise gern an mich.

Grüße,
Carsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pazuzu (21. Mai 2009)

EvilEvo schrieb:


> Ich kann deine Ausführungen beim besten Willen nicht verstehen und nachvollziehen.



wundert mich nicht


----------



## Azrael2011 (23. Mai 2009)

kann pazazu da schon verstehen,es ist "nur" materie und ein geldverlust,wiegt kein menschenleben oder körperliche gesundheit auf, es gibt schlimmeres.

und selbstverständlich ist es auch okay seinen besitz körperlich zu verteidigen,das ist jedermansrecht,nur gibt es dann den punkt "übertriebene härte" und dann ist man selber dran und kann evtl noch mit schmerzensgeldzahlung AN den dieb rechnen.

"aufknüpfen" wäre übrigens auch übertrieben härte*anmerk.

sollte man halt wissen und für sich selber abschätzen ob man dieses risiko eingehen möchte falls man jemanden erwischt der sich am eigenen eigentum zu schaffen macht.

für mich persönlich ist das ganz klar,wer sich an meinen neuen bike zu schaffen macht,ich erwische ihn,dem breche ich jeden gottverdammten knochen im leib*schwör

.....das ist es mir dann einfach wert,..auch wenns dann ne vorstrafe gibt,war mir vorher klar,lass ich mir auf die rechnung setzen aber DER fasst kein rad mehr die nächste zeit an!.

und das ist dann eine höchst individuelle entscheidung die jeder für sich selber treffen und im notfall dann auch ohne jammern die suppe auslöffeln sollte die man sich einbrockte weil man son arsch ins kh brachte,..so sind halt die gesetze,sollte man dran denken

nachtrag:



> Wer unbedingt ein Bike fahren muss auf das man Monate warten muss, hat auch ein LUXUSPROBLEM.


 
es ist in allererster linie ein problem wenn sich jemand MEINEN luxus aneignen möchte für den ICH mächtigst ackern und den buckel krumm machen musste,denn auch luxus wird einem nicht geschenkt.


----------



## MrFaker (23. Mai 2009)

> Wer unbedingt ein Bike fahren muss auf das man Monate warten muss, hat auch ein LUXUSPROBLEM.



mein eines bike hatte knappe 5 wochen lieferzeit, das darauffolgende nur knappe 2 wochen - habe ich nun ein luxusproblem?

luxus muss man sich gewöhnlich erarbeiten und neid, ist die anerkennung, die man sich schwer erarbeitet hat

lg chris


----------



## Der-Leitende (23. Mai 2009)

edit


----------



## Crosso (25. Mai 2009)

Hi zusammen,

irgendwie komme ich nur zum Schreiben wenn ein weiteres Bike weg kommt.
Diesmal schön dreist vom Balkon, hatte es bis vor ein paar Tagen auch schön mit einem Abus Granit CityChain abgeschlossen, nur leider nicht..... den Rest kann man sich denken.

Das Bike war mein 2008 Project und hab ewig gebraucht um alle Teile zusammen zu haben. Da MTB stand zum Glück abgeschlossen im Keller!!!

Hier 2 Bilder und die Teile-Liste.










Roter Duratec Rennrad-Rahmen,
Shimano Alfine Schaltung + Kurbel,
Shimano Rapidfire Schalthebel, 
Carbon-Gabel,
Gerader Carbon-Lenker, 
Ergon GX-1 Griffe,
Campagnolo Centaur Bremsen,
Tektro MT 5.0 Carbon Eclipse Bremshebel,
Jagwire Bremskabel,
Selle Italia Sattel,
Vorbau wie Sattelstütze Ritchey Pro (im Bild ist noch die alte)

Der Rahmen springt einem sofort ins Auge. 
Also bitte Augen auf in Hamburg !!!


----------



## S-Racer (26. Mai 2009)

Bike von meinem Sohn

Heute Dienstag Abend 26.05.2009 in Kirchheim/Teck vor dem LIDL gestohlen.

*Merida Matts TFS 350 Trail Disc schwarz, "Custom"*

mit teilweise geänderter Ausstattung als auf dem Bild:

Gabel:                 Marzocchi Bomber schwarz ohne Decals
Laufräder:            Spank/Atomlab weiß
Reifen:                 Maxxis Minion 60a
Kurbel:                 Nope mit Kettenführung
Bremsen:              Shimano Disc
Schaltung hinten:  Shimano XT

*Echt schade, daß es solch miese Typen gibt!!*

Bitte Augen offenhalten



M.


----------



## S-Racer (1. Juni 2009)

S-Racer schrieb:


> Bike von meinem Sohn
> 
> Heute Dienstag Abend 26.05.2009 in Kirchheim/Teck vor dem LIDL gestohlen.
> 
> ...




Info:
das Bike ist dank Mithilfe aufmerksamer Leute wieder aufgetaucht.
Zwar etwas verschmutzt aber relativ unbeschädigt.

merci

M.


----------



## Hamburger Jung (1. Juni 2009)

S-Racer schrieb:


> Info:
> das Bike ist dank Mithilfe aufmerksamer Leute wieder aufgetaucht.



Wie habt ihr das hinbekommen ?


----------



## Kampfmaschine (1. Juni 2009)

Glückwunsch!!!!!

War Komissar Zufall mit im Spiel?

Und den Dieb doch hoffentlich bearbeitet?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NaitsirhC (1. Juni 2009)

Das ich das noch erleben darf...

Nein, im Ernst, wie oft kommt denn das noch vor? Glückwunsch


----------



## chris5000 (4. Juni 2009)

FOCUS DIRT DECISION 4.9
keinerlei Customteile

Rahmennummer D14184

gestohlen in der Nacht 3/4-Juni 2009 mit Seitenschneider aus einem Hof in der Dunckerstraße, Berlin Prenzlauer Berg.

...

Lieber Dieb. Ich hoffe, Du kannst es so richtig genießen, das fahrradgewordene Taschen- und Geburtstagsgeld eines 12-Jährigen zu versaufen.
Denn ansonsten muss Deine so derart würdelos gewordene Existenz ja schon ziemlich wehtun.


----------



## DKH (4. Juni 2009)

*Merida Matts SUB 40*
Rahmennummer:BRPGIP82201
Bike hat komplette XT-Gruppe erhalten!

Gestohlen: 29.05.09 gegen 15Uhr

Wo:Berlin Lichtenberg


----------



## Mückel__ (4. Juni 2009)

bitte dabei schreiben mit welchem Schloss das Bike gesichert war.


----------



## Azrael2011 (5. Juni 2009)

nur zur info,..in berlin sind sie zur zeit wieder organisiert unterwegs,räder sind dann extremst fix im transporter und dann unterwegs nach polen.

wir haben mittlerweile wieder ne warnung von der hausverwaltung bekommen,ist so 1-2 mal im jahr der fall das wieder ne tour ansteht,dann werden keller,höfe reihenweise ausgeräumt.


----------



## Zapp83 (5. Juni 2009)

Hier auch eine Verlustmeldung:

Stevens Manic 07 Custom
Magura Menja 100mm
XT komplett
Cockpit, Sattelstütze: Ritchey WCS, 
Crosstrail LRS mit XTR Scheiben, 
Conti MK SS V+H
Ritchey Steem Sattel

Polar Tachohalter + Trittfreq. Sensor dran. 
Wie auf dem Bild, nur Lenker, vorbau, Reifen und Pedale sind eben noch geändert worden.  Sollte nicht viele Jukes mit Menja geben.

Weggekommen ist das ganze in Betheln, Großraum Hildesheim. Direkt aus der Garage entwendet. 
Zwischen dem 01. und 04.06. Also ganz frisch.
Wenns einer sieht ... Hinweise bitte an [email protected].
Gibt ne Belohnung.


Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lion77 (5. Juni 2009)

Azrael2011 schrieb:


> nur zur info,..in berlin sind sie zur zeit wieder organisiert unterwegs,räder sind dann extremst fix im transporter und dann unterwegs nach polen.
> 
> wir haben mittlerweile wieder ne warnung von der hausverwaltung bekommen,ist so 1-2 mal im jahr der fall das wieder ne tour ansteht,dann werden keller,höfe reihenweise ausgeräumt.


 
kann ich nur bestätigen.....Leute passt auf Eure Räder auf. Hab nen Scanner bei mir stehen, der nach Lust und Laune mal an ist und ich sags mal so: irgendwas is da wiedermal grad am laufen....
Also legt euch zumindest gute Schlösser zu ( wenn ich Seitenschneider lesen muss...... soll man dazu sagen).

Mein Beileid an alle Betroffenen..

Lion


----------



## chris5000 (5. Juni 2009)

Lion77 schrieb:


> Also legt euch zumindest gute Schlösser zu ( wenn ich Seitenschneider lesen muss...... soll man dazu sagen)



Bolzenschneider.... Ich meinte Bolzenschneider.

Schloß war TRELOCK KS630


----------



## andi55 (6. Juni 2009)

Lion77 schrieb:


> Hab nen Scanner bei mir stehen, der nach Lust und Laune mal an ist



Scanner?
hömm?


----------



## Lion77 (6. Juni 2009)

Ein Gerät zum Abhören des Polizeifunkes, welches ein jeder besitzen und betreiben darf. Nur darf man nicht erzählen, was man dort so gehört hat. Aber interessant, wie sich die Polizei manchmal anstellt. Hilft ungemein, die Polizei realistisch einschätzen zu können.

Deswegen der Tip, erwartet nicht, dass die was tun. Kauft Euch gute Schlösser, dass is das Minimum. 
Die kommen ja auch nur, wenns schon zu spät ist. Und manchmal selbst dann, läuft alles recht zweifelhaft ab.
Also schützt euch selbst, von deren Seite braucht ihr 0 erwarten.
Jedenfalls hier in Big B. 

Lion


----------



## Mückel__ (6. Juni 2009)

Azrael2011 schrieb:


> nur zur info,..in berlin sind sie zur zeit wieder organisiert unterwegs,räder sind dann extremst fix im transporter und dann unterwegs nach polen.
> 
> wir haben mittlerweile wieder ne warnung von der hausverwaltung bekommen,ist so 1-2 mal im jahr der fall das wieder ne tour ansteht,dann werden keller,höfe reihenweise ausgeräumt.



kommen die mit Akkuflex oder nur mit Bolzenschneider?


----------



## eifelhexe (6. Juni 2009)

Habe bei www.zollauktion.de schon öfters Marken bikes gesehen die aus irgendwelchen Fundbüros oder Beschlagmahmungen stammen.
Es soll ja Leute geben,die bikes mitnehmen um anschließend irgendwo wieder "auszulagern" wenn sie kurz vor ihrem Ziel sind.


----------



## MO_Thor (7. Juni 2009)

In der Zeit von Freitag abend, 5.6. bis heute, Sonntag, 7.6. sind ein paar Sacknasen AUF MEINEN BALKON IM ZWEITEN STOCK gestiegen und haben mein Proceed FST geklaut.
An sich ja schon ein seltenes Teil, aber trotzdem hier nochmal die Liste:
- Proceed FST, Bj. 2005
- Dämpfer: Pearl 3.3
- Gabel: Rock Shox Lyrik
- Steuersatz: FSA Orbit XL2
- Vorbau/Lenker: Spank White Collection
- Bremse: Formula Oro K24 mit 203er Scheiben
- Kurbel: Shimano SLX-Kurbeln, 2fach mit Bashguard
- Sattelstütze: Truvativ XR
- Sattel: Selle Italia Yutaak Gel Flow
- Laufrad hinten: DT Swiss Onyx-Nabe, Mavic XM321-Felge
- Laufrad vorne: Bontraeger Rhythm Comp
- Reifen: Schwalbe Muddy, 2,35er TripleCompound
- Schaltung: Sram X.7-Trigger, Sram X.0-Schaltwerk
- Pedale: Sun Ringlé ZuZu
- Griffe: Syntace Moto ScrewOn
- Kassette: Sram Irgendwas, hat 45 Euro gekostet
- Kette von Sram, Schläuche von Schwalbe. 

Fahrradstandort war Freiburg, Haslach (hinterm McDonalds). Wer es findet oder sieht, PM an mich und Dieb die Eier abschneiden.
Danke.


----------



## S-Racer (8. Juni 2009)

Hamburger Jung schrieb:


> Wie habt ihr das hinbekommen ?



das Bike wurde nachdem alles bei der Polizei gemeldet war am nächsten Tag auf einem Spielplatz in der Nähe des "Tatort" gefunden. Es war zwar total verdreckt aber bis auf ein paar Kratzer unbeschädigt.
Wir vermuten der Täter hat es sich nur für eine "Tour" ausgeliehen oder kalte Füße bekommen.
Glück gehabt.

M.


----------



## Tabletop84 (9. Juni 2009)

MO_Thor schrieb:


> In der Zeit von Freitag abend, 5.6. bis heute, Sonntag, 7.6. sind ein paar Sacknasen AUF MEINEN BALKON IM ZWEITEN STOCK gestiegen und haben mein Proceed FST geklaut.
> An sich ja schon ein seltenes Teil, aber trotzdem hier nochmal die Liste:
> - Proceed FST, Bj. 2005
> - Dämpfer: Pearl 3.3
> ...




Seh ich ziemlich oft das Studenten ihr MTB im Wohnheim oft auch noch im Erdgeschoss auf dem Balkon anketten. ICh würd das immer reinholen wenn ich mal nicht da bin. Klar für dich ist jetzt zu spät aber ich hab mein Rad grundsätzlich in der Wohung in 'Ner Abstellkammer. Wünsch dir Glück das du'S wieder kriegst!


----------



## 2FLER (16. Juni 2009)

ein paar anekdoten aus den letzten 2 wochen:


- ich komme aus dem supermarkt, will mein bike aufschließen & losfahren. direkt neben mir steht ein nichtverschlossenes, gepflegtes CUBE RR. ich hab ca. 5 minuten gewartet, dann kam der besitzer. ich hab ihn mal augenzwinkernd drauf hingewiesen, dass ich nun problemlos damit hätte wegfahren können...ihn hats nicht sonderlich gejuckt...


- was mir immer wieder auffällt: viele leute schließen ihre sündhaft teuren markenbikes mit dem dicksten ABUS-schloß an einen massiven metallständer an. so weit - so gut (für sie)...
...nur: wenn man das schloß NUR mit dem vorderrad verbindet, das zudem noch mit nem schnellspanner versehen ist, dann hab ich ehrlich gesagt sehr wenig mitleid mit den (eventuell zukünftig bestohlenen) eigentümern. 

generell hab ich (als ich noch studiert hab) unter den studenten SEHR VIELE kennengelernt, die zwar hochwertige bikes hatten, dies aber nicht zu schätzen wußten (da sie - wie viele studenten - sehr verwöhnt waren. und NEIN: ich habe mich NICHT an einer eliteuni oder nur zwischen schwerreichen studenten bewegt). und da wurde dann auch mit sicherung oder verlust auch entsprechend gleichgültig umgegangen.

_BEVOR MICH HIER JMD. MISSVERSTEHT: hier im forum tummeln sich sicherlich auch einige studenten. aber HIER sind i.d.r. vor allem fahrradliebhaber, die wissen, was sie da besitzen..._

aber verwöhnten kids mit teuren bikes, die ihre fahrräder kaum pflegen und schlecht sichern, tut es oftmals auch nicht wirklich weh, wenn das fahrrad weg ist. da wird dann schnell ein neues besorgt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## whitewater (17. Juni 2009)

Moin,
leider kein schöner Anlass, aus dem ich mich hier im Forum angemeldet habe. Ich bitte trotzdem um Eure Mithilfe:

CheckerPig CPX C05 gestohlen:

Gestern, 16.06.09 wurde in Hamburg aus einer privaten Tiefgarage ein CheckerPig CPX C05 Baujahr 99 gestohlen. 
Der wichtigste Punkt bzgl. Identifizierung ist der Rahmen.
ein Cross/Trekkingrahmen, Grösse 58 aus Edelstahl, die Hauptrohre sind gezogen, der Rahmen klar lackiert, d.h. das ganze Rad inkl. Gabel sieht blank aus, Ober/Unter und Sitzrohr weisen eine ca.,5cm breite spiralige Streifenstruktur auf. Der Rahmen ist muffenlos geschweisst.
Von dieser Sorte habe ich in den letzten 10 Jahren in ganz Hamburg max. 4 Stk. gesehen, Deutschlandweit können davon auch nicht viele unterwegs sein. Da das Rad immer gut gepflegt wurde sieht es durchaus nicht nach 10 Jahren Alter aus.
Die restliche Ausstattung ist eher unauffällig, Laufräder DP18 auf Sachs-Naben, XT-Schaltwerk, LX Bremshebel und Shifter, SKS-Bleche und ein recht neuer Selle Italia LDY Gel Flow.

Die Rahmennummer ist bekannt und auch polizeilich gemeldet. Falls Euch ein solcher Rahmen auffällt oder angeboten wird, bitte PN, E-Mail oder Kontakt zur Polizei. 

Für die 2Fler verschlossene Tiefgarage, und angeschlossen. Ungewöhnlich noch, daß das ganze Schloss spurlos mitverschwand. Das Rad stand daheim immer neben dem Bett. Auf Arbeit das Rad über den Schreibtisch hängen darf leider nicht jeder.


----------



## Pedder P. (18. Juni 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

mein Specialized Enduro Comp 2008 wurde mir in der Nacht von Freitag 12.06.09 zum Samstag in Willingen aus meinem Auto gestohlen. Das Fahrzeug stand auf dem Hotel-parkplatz des Best Western (ehem. Brauhaushotel).
Das Enduro war mattschwarz mit einem Truvativ Holzfeller Lenker und einem fi`zi:k alianta Sattel in Schwarz/rot /weiß. 
Die Rahmennummer lautet: M8BK02442
Vieleicht wird dieses Bike  zum Verkauf angeboten oder einer von euch erkennt es irgendwo wieder.
Wäre sehr froh, wenn ich hierdurch etwas über den Verbleib meines geliebten Enduros
erfahren würde.
Vielen Dank im voraus
Pedder


----------



## MrFaker (18. Juni 2009)

@Pedder

ich nehme an, dein auto wurde aufgebrochen?

lg chris


----------



## Pedder P. (18. Juni 2009)

Ja, das Auto war verschlossen. Es sind aber keine sichtbaren Kampfspuren am Fahrzeug zu sehen. Die Polizei in Willingen hat dies überprüft und mir mitgeteilt,
das ich nicht der einzige bestohlene bin. Irgendwie haben die Idioten wohl meine Zentralverriegelung überlisten können.

Pedder


----------



## Helius-FR (18. Juni 2009)

Wertgegenstände im Auto sind meines wissens sowieso nicht versichert.

Also fast Egal ob Aufgebrochen oder Offen gelassen...


----------



## MTB Rider93 (20. Juni 2009)

Hey ich komme aus Iserlohn....
und habe gestern morgen mein Bike
Bulls Wild Card an meiner Schule dem 
MGI abgeschlossen und am Mittag als 
ich nach Hause wollte war es weg.
Mit Schloss....das ärgerliche ich habe vor
2 Wochen neue DT Swiss XR Felgen bekommen.

Besonderheiten
Panzerklebeband hinter den Zügen
DT Swiss XR 4.2 Felge mit XT Nabe
Albert 2.35 Reifen 
Überstehendes Ende des Schaltzuges am Schaltwerk!


----------



## 2FLER (20. Juni 2009)

hi!
ich lese immer wieder, dass das schloß mitgenommen wird.
nun interessiere ich mich sehr für das thema.
kann mir diesbzgl. erstmal nur mit mutmaßungen helfen: ich denke, dass auf diese weise potenzielle spurenträger beseitigt werden.
außerdem werden die ermittlungen erschwert, da die exakte aufbruchsmethode unbekannt bleibt und man dementsprechend auch nicht weiß, nach welchen diebstahlswerkzeugen evtl. ausschau gehalten werden sollte...


----------



## Helius-FR (20. Juni 2009)

Oder das Bike wurde nur Abgeschlossen und nicht Angeschlossen. 

Da ist wegtragen einfacher wie Schloß Knacken...


----------



## Büscherammler (20. Juni 2009)

Helius-FR schrieb:


> Wertgegenstände im Auto sind meines wissens sowieso nicht versichert.
> 
> Also fast Egal ob Aufgebrochen oder Offen gelassen...



Doch, ist über die Hausrat versichert. Zumindest bei der Allianz Hausrat Optimal!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hamburger Jung (20. Juni 2009)

Büscherammler schrieb:


> Doch, ist über die Hausrat versichert. Zumindest bei der Allianz Hausrat Optimal!



Das schöne an der Allianz Hausrat Optimal ist, die Fahrräder sind bis zu einem unendlichen Wert versichert... Heitß, Fahrrad kann 63869 Wert sein und es genauso versichert wie das 50 Rad ! Dazu ist das Fahrrad eigentlich 24 Stunden versichert, von 21 bis 6 Uhr muss es in einem verschloßenem Raum oder abgeschloßen in Benutzung sein. Abgeschloßen in Benutzung heißt, wenn ich mit dem Fahrrad ins Kino fahre und es vor der Tür anschließe ist es versichert


----------



## DanielXXX (20. Juni 2009)

Hamburger Jung schrieb:


> Das schöne an der Allianz Hausrat Optimal ist, die Fahrräder sind bis zu einem unendlichen Wert versichert... Heitß, Fahrrad kann 63869 Wert sein und es genauso versichert wie das 50 Rad ! Dazu ist das Fahrrad eigentlich 24 Stunden versichert, von 21 bis 6 Uhr muss es in einem verschloßenem Raum oder abgeschloßen in Benutzung sein. Abgeschloßen in Benutzung heißt, wenn ich mit dem Fahrrad ins Kino fahre und es vor der Tür anschließe ist es versichert


 
Bei der Bruderhilfe Sachversicherung sind Bikes zwar nur bis zum vorher vereinbarten Wert, dafür aber rund um die Uhr versichert, egal ob in Benutzung oder nicht, immer dann wenn der günstigste zumutbare Platz zum An- oder Abschließen gewählt wird. Wenn ich also bei Jemandem übernachte und Derjenige hat weder Stauraum in der Wohnung noch einen Keller noch einen Hausflur in dem das Bike nicht stören würde oder einen Wirtschaftsraum, dann kann man es auch draußen an einer Laterne anschließen, und es ist zu jeder Zeit versichert, allerdings nur gegen Komplettdiebstahl. Wird das Bike komplett geklaut und zerstückelt wiedergefunden, zahlt die Bruderhilfe aber den entstandenen Schaden. Zudem ist auch Hausrat der vorrübergehend ausgelagert wird bis zu drei Monate lang versichert. Also im Auto oder sonstwo. Zudem ist grobe Fahrlässigkeit versichert, dass heisst, lässt man das Fenster der Parterrewohnung offen stehen und es wird etwas entwendet, verzichtet die Versicherung auf die Einrede der groben Fahrlässigkeit und zahlt. Kaum zu glauben aber wahr. 
Ich bin zufrieden mit meiner Hausrat, auch wenn ich drei Wochen auf das Geld für geklaute Bikes warten muss. Ist zu verkraften für mich.


----------



## CenturionNoPogo (23. Juni 2009)

Mein Red Bull Factory 700 BJ2008 wurde am Wochenende gestohlen und fast komplett ausgeschlachtet. Der Rahmen sowie die Laufräder wurden auf einem Feld gefunden. 

Folgende Teile fehlen: 
- FOX 32 Talas II RLC 
- FOX Float RP3 Dämpfer 
- Magura Louise BAT vorne und hinten 203/180 mit roten Venti-Disc´s 
- Shimano Deore XT Schalthebel 
...... 

Falls jemand was hört oder so bitte melden! Belohnung bei Wiederbeschaffung eines Teils Garantiert!


----------



## 2FLER (23. Juni 2009)

CenturionNoPogo schrieb:


> Mein Red Bull Factory 700 BJ2008 wurde am Wochenende gestohlen und fast komplett ausgeschlachtet. Der Rahmen sowie die Laufräder wurden auf einem Feld gefunden.



hm, das find ich jetzt aber seltsam..wie war denn die situation? war es angeschlossen? und wurde es "vor ort" ausgeschlachtet? stand dein rad dort öfter? also konnte jmd. langfristig auf die idee kommen, sich dort "zu bedienen" oder hat man es spontan geklaut?
wirklich sehr seltsam, erst das komplette bike zu stehlen, um dann in der nähe (wertvolle!) teile zurückzulassen...
dass bei bikes, die bspw. "nur" am rahmen angeschlossen waren, teile geklaut werden, kommt wohl öfter vor. dass aber jmd. ein bike klaut, um es IN DER NÄHE (so hab ich es verstanden mit dem feld) auseinanderzubauen und teile zurückzulassen, hab ich bislang noch nie gehört...

und was machen die cops? evtl. könnten ja fingerabdrücke am rahmen sein..


----------



## Tabletop84 (23. Juni 2009)

finde ich auch seltsam. Könnte ja fast darauf hindeuten das sich das jemand selber ans Rad bauen will oder warum hat er sonst das Zeug zurückgelassen.


----------



## Azrael2011 (24. Juni 2009)

> oder warum hat er sonst das Zeug zurückgelassen


 
weils so manchen eltern auffallen würde wenn sohnemann auf einmal mit nem komplettbike ankommt,teile werden halt so nach und nach erscheinen,..halt mit kumpels "getauscht".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hamburger Jung (24. Juni 2009)

Und Einzelteile online zuverkaufen ist auch einfacher als nen Fahrrad mit Rahmennummer...


----------



## CenturionNoPogo (24. Juni 2009)

es wurde bei uns auf dem hof gestohlen. die cops "ermitteln" erstmal und dann mal sehen. denke nicht das was dabei rumkommen wird.

werde meine augen im auktionshaus offen halten


----------



## blacksurf (25. Juni 2009)

Montag oder Dienstag Nacht wurde bei uns im Keller eingebrochen und gezielt die beiden Liteville Bikes geklaut. Die vier Anderen wurden (zum Glück) verschmäht.

Es handelt sich um ein Liteville 301 S in Silber (selten) und ein 301 M in Schwarz.

Die Rahmennummern sind:
Silber: 301S003 0055
Schwarz: 301M003 0153

Falls ihr in der Gegend von Fürth/Nürnberg/Erlangen ein silbernes S mit einer Fox Talas, Formula K24 Bremsen und Tune Laufrädern (rote Naben) seht, dann gebt uns doch bitte Bescheid!

Das Schwarze hat eine Pike 426, DTSwiss Laufräder und 50/50 Pedale. Der Bashguard mit der Aufschrift "bike strong, die young" ist auch nicht zu übersehen.

Falls euch ein gebrauchtes Bike angeboten wird, dann vergleicht doch mal bitte die Nummer.

Danke
Blacksurf und Macjoe


----------



## Vito Corleone (25. Juni 2009)

Auf der Homepage von www.mtb-fahrtwind.de gefunden:
http://www.mtb-fahrtwind.de/cms/de/mountainbike-reisen/startseite/newsdetails/article/einbruch-in-unserer-bikestation.html

Einbruch in unserer Bikestation -  10.000.- Belohnung!
18.06.2009

Ein heimtückischer Einbruch in unsere Bikestation am Samerberg hat unsere Idylle in unserer schönen Heimat erschüttert! 21 hochwertige Specialized Bikes aus unserer Teststation wurden gestohlen...

In der Nacht von Donnerstag (Fronleichnam) auf Freitag (12.06.) wurde unser Fahrtwind-Camp von Dieben aufgebrochen und regelrecht ausgeräumt. Alle Specialized Räder wurden gestohlen, darunter auch einige Guide-Bikes aber vor allem sämtliche Mietbikes für unsere Teilnehmer auf unseren Touren für die Saison.  Ausserdem wurden zahlreiche Specialized Brillen (Adaptive Gläser!) der Modelle Berm, Divide, El Torro und andere gestohlen. Verschiedene Funktionsunterwäsche von Craft und 2 schwarze Fahrtwind Mützen (gelbe Aufschrift) fehlen ebenfalls, wie ein paar Transalp Rucksäcke und Fahrtwind t-Shirts). Folgende Räder werden gesucht:

SPECIALIZED Stumpjumper Comp FSR schwarz Größe S	

WUD80380400D

SPECIALIZED Stumpjumper  Comp FSR schwarz Größe M	

M8HK37166

SPECIALIZED Stumpjumper  Comp FSR schwarz Größe L	

-M8IK45467

SPECIALIZED Stumpjumper Comp FSR schwarz Größe M	

M8HK37094

SPECIALIZED PITCH PRO weiß Größe  M	

M8JK49917

SPECIALIZED ENDURO CMP schwarz Größe  L	

M8JK50166

SPECIALIZED ERA FSR Comp weiß / grau M	

M9AK03747

SPECIALIZED DEMO 7 I CHAR M	

M8GK30075

SPECIALIZED SAFIRE ELITE Bronze / Schwarz	

M8DK11871

SPECIALIZED Stumpjumper  EXPERT FSR Carbon Carbon/ Silber Größe M	

STQ28C0758

SPECIALIZED Stumpjumper  PRO FSR Silber L	

M8EK13282

SPECIALIZED Stumpjumper PRO FSR Silber M	

M8EK13218

SPECIALIZED TARMAC Comp 20 CARB/RED 56	

WUD80669359D

SPECIALIZEDTARMAC Comp 20 CARB/RED 58	

WUD80874989D

SPECIALIZED EPIC FSR EXPERT ANO mit schwarz Größe L	

M9AK04535

SPECIALIZED Epic Comp silver L	

M7FK25219

SPECIALIZED Epic Expert red L	

M7GK26546

SPECIALIZED Roubaix Expert  rot 2008er  L	

SPECIALIZED Roubaix Expert  rot 2008er M	

STB37L0065

SPECIALIZED Stumpjumper  Wmn Test (eisblau) M	

M6GK17643

Wir bitten um Eure Mithilfe zur Aufklärung des Verbrechens! Haltet die Augen auf, wenn Specialized Bikes zum Kauf angeboten werden!

Belohnung zur Wiederbeschaffung der Räder  10.000.-  (auch anonym!)

Für Hinweise stehen wir jederzeit zur Verfügung, oder direkt an die Polizeiinspektion in Brannenburg Telefon 08034/9068-0


----------



## YellowLuu (27. Juni 2009)

TresXF schrieb:


> in der situation in der der dude lebt ist sein handeln doch nachvollziehbar. und lieber ein paar (überwiegend schrottige) bikes geklaut als wohnungseinbrüche oder überfälle auf passanten...
> 
> und nur weil es um ein paar fahrräder geht sollte man nicht das augenmass und seinen mühsam erarbeitetn grad an zivilisiertheit verlieren... am besten wohl noch die todesstrafe für bikeklau, was? passt halt besser auf euer zeug auf



ja da ist einiges dran, "härtere strafen, härtere gesetze" am besten noch "3 jahre haft für falschparker" die einstellung die manche hier in deutschland zur zeit so vertreten ist noch perverser als die verbrechen um die es geht ! ! !


----------



## foenfrisur (27. Juni 2009)

MTB Rider93 schrieb:


> Hey ich komme aus Iserlohn....
> und habe gestern morgen mein Bike
> Bulls Wild Card an meiner Schule dem
> MGI abgeschlossen und am Mittag als
> ...



hier in essen am hbf hab ich genau so eines gesehen. in händen einer sehr fragwürdigen gestalt. jedenfalls sah der eher nach junkie als nach radfahrer aus.
leider habe ich nicht genau hingesehen und kann mich an die anbauteile nicht erinnern.
hatte halt nur dieses typische "möchte mal wissen wo der typ das geklaut hat" gefühl....

aber hier gibts ne recht feste drogenszene. mal sehen ob ich das teil nochmal entdecke.


----------



## steven271 (27. Juni 2009)

Mir wurde das Rennrad aus einem Paket gestohlen.  Es handelt sich dabei um ein Rennrad, Scott Addict LTD mit Campa Super Record und Leigtweight Obermayer Laufrädern.

Preis 12800

Nun warte ich schon seid Monaten auf die Antwort von DHL. Das Paket entsprach den Verpackungsrichtlinien. Es wurde aufgerissen und alles daraus entfernt. Versandgewicht 13kg, Empfangsgewicht 2kg.

Rechnungen usw. wurden bereits eingesendet und es passiert nichts das ich zu meinen Geld und einen neuen Rad komme.


----------



## foenfrisur (27. Juni 2009)

bei dem wert würd ich glatt zu polizei und die post anzeigen 
und ab zum anwalt.....


----------



## cubaner56 (1. Juli 2009)

steven271 schrieb:


> Mir wurde das Rennrad aus einem Paket gestohlen.  Es handelt sich dabei um ein Rennrad, Scott Addict LTD mit Campa Super Record und Leigtweight Obermayer Laufrädern.
> 
> Preis 12800
> 
> ...



Bei solch Werten würde ich immer so eine Art "Übergabeprotokoll" + Foto  mit dem beteiligtem Postbeamten machen, der mir bescheinigt, das der Gegenstand bei Übergabe -> Post auch im Paket war!! Das erleichtert denke ich die Abwicklung eventueller Schadensforderungen erheblich!!


----------



## faraketrek (3. Juli 2009)

Hallo,

mir wurden heute Nacht zwei Räder aus dem Hof geklaut.
Ein Cube Team 240, Plastiksteckbleche, Gepäckträger, Shimano DH-3N30, B&M IQ Fly Senso Plus, Toplight Flat:




und ein rotes vollausgestattetes (STVZO) 26" MTB mit Diamantrahmen (Stadtschl...).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 08-15 (4. Juli 2009)

So.. mich hat's auch erwischt. 

Tatort: München-Neuhausen
Mein geliebtes Bike wurde als einziges aus dem Keller geklaut, obwohl ein noch teureres Bike daneben stand.

CUBE AMS PRO  -schwarz
Rahmen-Nr. AGM06173
*Besondere Merkmale:* 
200er Bremsscheiben.
Neue Federgabel Rock shox Reba Team Air U-Turn pop lock 
Verstellbare Stattelstütze Crank Brothers Joplin 
Big Betty Reifen
Ergon Griffe.
*Aufkleber des Surferlabels "El Niño" (El Nino) auf dem Steuerkopf*

Das Bike hätte ich gern wieder, der Täter kommt mir besser nicht in die Finger.
Belohnung: 500 Euro für das komplette Bike. Nicht nur der Rahmen


----------



## 08-15 (5. Juli 2009)

und noch Bilder


----------



## Newsleser (5. Juli 2009)

Heute beim Googeln gelesen.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AY98geBLK80

Wer kennt das oder hat Erfahrungsberichte?


----------



## faraketrek (5. Juli 2009)

faraketrek schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> mir wurden heute Nacht zwei Räder aus dem Hof geklaut.
> Ein Cube Team 240, Plastiksteckbleche, Gepäckträger, Shimano DH-3N30, B&M IQ Fly Senso Plus, Toplight Flat:
> ...



Hallo,

beide Bikes sind wieder da. Hab am Samstag einen Anruf von der Polizei bekommen, mein Räder hat ein Bauer zusammen mit 2 kaputten Zelten und massig Flaschen auf seinem Apfelgrundstück gefunden. beim kleinen war die Frontleuchte kaputt,  bei dem großen waren Gepäckträger und Schutzblech verbogen. 
Ließ sich beides wieder richten. Glück gehabt!

Grüße,

faraketrek


----------



## Gladiac900 (6. Juli 2009)

Noch ein MTB-Klau in München

Zwei Stoker Hardtails von Transalp24.de in München Neuhausen.

Beide in mattschwarz/ XT Ausstattung und Marzocchi mx pro eta.
Beide vorm Freibad in der Dantestr. gestohlen.

Ich weiss, da bin ich ein wenig selbst schuld die dort abzustellen, aber es mach das seit 15 Jahren so, und es ist nie was passiert.

Naja, wie war das mit dem Krug und dem Brunnen...

Evtl. sieht ja jemand unseren MTBs rumfahren, und zieht den Dieb vom Sattel.


----------



## 08-15 (6. Juli 2009)

Newsleser schrieb:


> Heute beim Googeln gelesen.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AY98geBLK80
> 
> Wer kennt das oder hat Erfahrungsberichte?



ich denke,  das sich so ne riesen Kiste bei Dieben schnell rumspricht
und dann mit einem Tritt vom Rohr ab ist.
Den Alarm hätte ich z. B. nachts nicht mitbekommen, weil im Radkeller keine Handyverbindung ist.
Das wäre was für den Biergarten, aber sonst....
Wäre super, wenn es im Rahmen versteckt wäre und keiner was sieht..


----------



## MTB Rider93 (6. Juli 2009)

Ich würde auch sagen, dass das der Bike Protect eigentlich
eine feine Sache ist aber eben zu groß und auffällig und wie
oben schon gesagt ein kräftiger Tritt und das Teil ist ab.
Es muss noch verbessert werden und beim Bikehändler während
der Montage im Rahmen angebracht werden. Dann halte ich
es für einen durchaus sinnvollen Schutz.


----------



## ronsense (6. Juli 2009)

stolen bikes ride faster......

oder wie wa das?


----------



## MTB Rider93 (7. Juli 2009)

Ich habe mein Bike wieder
das Bulls Wild Card
Stand in meinem Dorf an der Dönerbude
und joa wer denkts es wird geleugnet und
keiner weiß wem das gehört es wurde wohl 
abgestellt hat aber keinen interessiert wems 
gehört 
Naja der Polizei war der Typ schon bekannt.
Auf jeden Fall ist es wieder da, Gabel ist
im Arsch und sonst noch alles ok zum Glück.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DanielXXX (7. Juli 2009)

MTB Rider93 schrieb:


> Ich habe mein Bike wieder
> das Bulls Wild Card
> Stand in meinem Dorf an der DÃ¶nerbude
> und joa wer denkts es wird geleugnet und
> ...


 
Mein erstes MTB in DÃ¼sseldorf habe ich auch nach einigen Monaten nur 100m vom Tatort wiedergefunden, hat mir nur kaum einer geglaubt, war ne blÃ¶de Sache weil dann das GerÃ¼cht umging ich wollte die Versicherung betrÃ¼gen, warum auch immer, logisch ist es nicht. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit eines Wiederfunds ist aber vor allem dann nicht gleich Null wenn der Dieb ein kleiner dummer Assi ist der auch ne BÃ¤ckerei fÃ¼r ein paar BrÃ¶tchen aufbrechen wÃ¼rde, ja das gibt es wirklich, habe ich mir nicht ausgedacht. 

Etwas Ã¤hnliches ist neulich in meinem Bikeladen passiert: in einer Nacht von Freitag auf Samstag bricht der Dieb eine der 4x3m groÃe Schaufensterscheiben auf, beschÃ¤digt die Bikes im Schaufenster damit, bricht ein Schloss mit einem grÃ¶Ãeren Bolzenschneider auf mit dem mehrere Bikes verschlossen sind, und nimmt nur ein einziges Bike mit, was durch die Scheibensplitter auch noch beschÃ¤digt wurde, und das war nicht einmal eines der hochwertigen. Die ganzen S-Worksmaschinen hat er nicht angerÃ¼hrt. Der Laden ist mitten in einer GroÃstadt, hat genÃ¼gend Anwohner. Da fÃ¤llt einem nicht mehr viel zu ein. Allein die Scheibe kostet 10000â¬. Keiner kann nachvollziehen was den geritten hat, aber er ist davon gekommen, vllt wurde er gestÃ¶rt, aber warum er nicht die wesentlich kleinere GlastÃ¼r aufbrach, keiner weiss es.

Naja, von mir kann ich leider auch einen Diebstahl vermelden. Nach nur drei Monaten Fahren durch GelÃ¤nde und Stadt wurde mein rotes Rockhopper zum Zeitpunkt des Championsleaguefinals vor einer Indoorsoccerhalle, von einem Doppelstangen-Sicherheitszaun getrennt, indem der Zaun aufgebrochen wurde. Das Abus Kettenschloss war wohl etwas stÃ¤rker, vermute ich, und ich dachte immer das Schloss sei der Schwachpunkt. Dieser weitverbreitete Zaun ist also nicht so sicher wie seine Bezeichung vermuten lÃ¤sst, der besteht wohl nur aus Baustahl, wie ich danach erfuhr. Wenn der Bolzenschneider hÃ¤rter ist bringt der leider nichts. Man lernt nie aus. Die Versicherung hat nach drei Wochen ordentlich gezahlt, aber mit dem neuen Rockhopper mache ich keine Stadtfahrten mehr, die Diebe hier werden immer aggressiver. Jetzt muss eine Stadtschlampe herhalten, denn eins ist leider klar, wenn einem zu oft Bikes geklaut werden kann man aus der Versicherung rausfliegen. Muss ja nich sein, wobei ich mir schon noch einige DiebstÃ¤hle leisten kÃ¶nnte


----------



## MTB Rider93 (8. Juli 2009)

Ja das ist das Problem
der Polizist sagte auch meist
haben Leute mit hochwertigen Rädern 
auch hochwertige Schlösser und wundern sich
brechtigt wenn ihr Bike dann doch weg ist.
Und dann kommt der Knackpunkt
der Zauen und die Stelle an der es fest gemacht 
war.
Der andere Polizist meinte wenn der Dieb das Schloss
innherlab von 3Min nicht aufkriegt geh versucht er das
Bike vom Zaun oder so mit Schloss zu entfernen.
Damit er zu Hause in aller Ruhe mit der Flex arbeiten 
kann.
Es wird immer dreister und solche Leute gehören eigentlich
weggesperrt aber da kommt unser gutes deutsches Rechts-
system was die Sache nicht so eng sieht.
Du hast aber nur Glück mit der Versicherung wenn das 
im Hausrat drin ist, wenn nicht dann hast du ein 
gewaltiges Problem.


----------



## Azrael2011 (8. Juli 2009)

> Der andere Polizist meinte wenn der Dieb das Schloss
> innherlab von 3Min nicht aufkriegt geh versucht er das
> Bike vom Zaun oder so mit Schloss zu entfernen.
> Damit er zu Hause in aller Ruhe mit der Flex arbeiten
> kann.


 
bei mir wars dickes abus granit x plus,angeschlossen an einem einbetonierten strassengeländer (die dinger bei den bäumen).
ist einfach einer mit dem auto rückwärts ran,geländer sauber wechgedrückt das die sollbruchstelle nachgibt,bike rausgezogen ,..wech.

3 minuten,höchstens.


----------



## DanielXXX (8. Juli 2009)

MTB Rider93 schrieb:


> Du hast aber nur Glück mit der Versicherung wenn das
> im Hausrat drin ist, wenn nicht dann hast du ein
> gewaltiges Problem.


 
Dafür gibt es doch die Fahrraddiebstahlklausel in der Hausrat, kostet natürlich extra. Dann ist das Bike, je nach Versicherung, ggf sogar nachts draußen versichert, vorrausgesetzt es gibt in der direkten Umgebung keine zumutbare Einstellmöglichkeit, wie z.B. ein Keller des Freundes oder der Freundin bei dem/der man übernachtet. Aber in dem Punkt unterscheiden sich die Versicherungen, unbedingt nachfragen, am besten auch mit dem Leiter der Schadensabteilung der Versicherung reden, der kann und darf auch detailierte Auskünfte zu den "was wäre wenn"-Fragen geben. 

Bei meiner Hausrat ist jetzt sogar grobe Fahrlässigkeit, wie Fenster der Parterrewohnung offen stehen lassen, mitversichert. Hab ich aber noch von keiner anderen Versicherung gehört.


----------



## DanielXXX (8. Juli 2009)

In den Großstädten scheint es besonders pervers zu sein. Vor einigen Jahren hat Düsseldorf die Diebstahlstatistik deutschlandweit angeführt, wurde nun abgelöst von Frankfurt. Berlin dürfte auch oben mitmischen. Hier hilft echt nur noch ne Stadtschlampe oder eín enormer Sicherheitsaufwand, oder eine Versicherung die nach ein paar Tagen zahlt, da gibts wohl einige. Aber irgendwann wird es jeder Versicherung zu bunt und man fliegt raus auch wenn man nicht betrügt, es wird dem Opfer dann eine Mitschuld angerechnet, aber erst nach etlichen Diebstählen in kurzer Zeit, das regelt dann wohl jede Versicherung anders.


----------



## misantrobot (8. Juli 2009)

Erwische ich da einen bei, egal ob euer oder mein bike gehe ich danach innen bau!
konstruktiv; nein!
ehrlich; ja!
mein bike schläft bei mir in der wohnung, IMMER! 
(bei keiner Versicherung wohl auch besser)

Sauber bleiben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Goef (8. Juli 2009)

Also mein cousinhat mir mal erzählt das en kumpelvonihm " der hatte 4 oder 5 Räder" er war asuch sehr sehr gutim fahren und dann war er einmal im urlaub mit seiner familie und dann kommt meincousin sien kumpel heim nud sieht ad seine garage aufgebroche und alles gestohlen..!!!
und er hat sofort diepolizei alamiert und hat es auch der versicherung gemledet das die fahrräder zusammen um die 10 000 eurp kosten aber das haben sie ihm nicht geglaubt und er hat NICHTS!! bekommen!!


----------



## biketunE (8. Juli 2009)

steven271 schrieb:


> Mir wurde das Rennrad aus einem Paket gestohlen.  Es handelt sich dabei um ein Rennrad, Scott Addict LTD mit Campa Super Record und Leigtweight Obermayer Laufrädern.
> 
> Preis 12800
> 
> ...



Soso auch hier unterwegs 
Ich habe gerade auch einen Nachforschungsauftrag am Laufen. Bei deiner Summe würde ich da aber sogar einen Anwalt einschalten. Sicher ist sicher!


----------



## nudelholz (11. Juli 2009)

Heute am frühen morgen wurde bei unserer WG in der Sigmunstr. in Aachen eingebrochen und 8 Fahrräder aus dem Flur im Wert von rund 10.000 gestohlen. Für Infos die zur Wiederbeschaffung eines oder mehrerer Räder führen gibt es einen großzügigen Finderlohn!

Nicolai Argon TR orange, Rohloff schw. Serien Nr: 087135, RS Pike 454, Juicy Five, XT Kurbel




Vortrieb Rennrad schw. glänzend 61cm, Ultegra 10s silber kompl., Mavic Cosmos LRS silb.




Cube LTD Team '08 schw. matt, RS Recon SL, Oro K18, XT LX Deore Mix, grüne Lenkergriffe




Vortrieb MTB 17" schw. matt., Crossride UB disc LRS, LX Deore Mix




Vortrieb Fixie, Zeitfahrrahmen schw., Miché Primato Pista HF Naben mit Mavic Open Sport Felgen., Tusk Carbon Gabel (im Hintergrund), FSA Lenker




Vortrieb MTB weiß, Crossride LRS, Instigator Gabel, Juicy irgendwas


----------



## NaitsirhC (11. Juli 2009)

Krass! 

Die ganzen Sachen werden irgendwie immer dreister...

Mein Beileid


----------



## To-bi-bo (11. Juli 2009)

Goef schrieb:


> Also mein cousinhat mir mal erzählt das en kumpelvonihm " der hatte 4 oder 5 Räder" er war asuch sehr sehr gutim fahren und dann war er einmal im urlaub mit seiner familie und dann kommt meincousin sien kumpel heim nud sieht ad seine garage aufgebroche und alles gestohlen..!!!
> und er hat sofort diepolizei alamiert und hat es auch der versicherung gemledet das die fahrräder zusammen um die 10 000 eurp kosten aber das haben sie ihm nicht geglaubt und er hat NICHTS!! bekommen!!



wenn der so wie du hier mit uns schreibst mit der versicherung geschrieben hat, dann ist das auch völlig zurecht.. lass dir doch mal bitte 5 min mehr zeit beim tippen, denn es fällt einem echt schwer das zu entziffern... hat dein "kumpel" denn keine rechnungen mehr, wenn nein dann selber schuld..


----------



## Mückel__ (12. Juli 2009)

NaitsirhC schrieb:


> Krass!
> 
> Die ganzen Sachen werden irgendwie immer dreister...
> 
> Mein Beileid



liegt vor allem an der schlechten Absicherung der Bikes.

Es wird empfohlen 10% vom Kaufpreis ins Schloss zu investieren.


----------



## flov (12. Juli 2009)

Ja, das muss ich auch sagen. Da sind einige Leute dran selber schuld wenn ihr Bike geklaut wird. Wenn ich jetzt so am S-Bahnhof vorbeifahre, an den vielen Fahrradständern, ist das schon bedenklich wenn dort wieder einige 300-400 EUR Räder stehen, welche nur am Vorderrad angeschlossen sind und auch nocht mit so billigen Kabelschlössern die wohl auch nur bis zu 10 EUR teuer waren. Es ist wahrscheinlich wieder zu lange her, dass dort so richtig geklaut wurde. Naja so wird zumindest nicht mein Rad gestohlen.


----------



## wildbiker (12. Juli 2009)

Ich frag mich bei solchen Einbrüchen/Diebstählen immer, wie die Bikes untergebracht waren... In der Wohnung denkt man die sei sicher... im gegensatz zu den Kellerverschlägen, die man oft aus Mehrfamilienhäuseren (nix weiter als Schließfächer ) kennt...So nen Keller ist leichter aufzubrechen als ne Wohnung, sollte man meinen.. Hab selbst 5 z. T. wertvolle Bikes im Keller stehen (Canyon, Simplon, BMCPhonak, Cervelo, Kraftstoff), klauen und einbrechen wird und kann bei uns keiner, 10 cm dicke Türen, von außen in Keller zu kommen, passt nicht mal ne Ratte durch..Radschloss besitz ich auch keins.. wozu?? Wenn man solche "Werte" hat sollte man auch dementsprechend für sorgen, das sie diebstahlsicher untergebracht sind...Lässts die Lage nicht zu, andre Bude umziehen oder billigeres nicht für Diebe ansprechendes Bike fahren...


----------



## Zapp83 (12. Juli 2009)

Ah, das ist alles nicht so leicht! 

Meinem Kollegen wurde ja auch das Stevens Juke aus der Garage gestohlen! Und die, war zu! Nur tagsüber arbeiten er und seine Damen einfach, die Nachbarn ebenso! ZAck, Garage offen, Rad weg! In einem 150 Seelen Kaff!!

Es ist einfach traurig... diese Neider....  

denken gar nicht drüber nach das auch der Besitzer für das was er da hat vielleicht schwer geschuftet haben könnte....


----------



## wildbiker (12. Juli 2009)

Hm... Garage, ist auch noch nen andres Ding. Arbeite in einer Branche in der Garagentore (Industrie/Privat) und u.a. Sicherheitstüren (Industrie/Privat) hergestellt/verkauft werden...Ich weiß ja nicht ob die jenigen mal was von Widerstandsklassen (WK5 die höchste Stufe - Tür nur mit Flex etc. zu knacken) gehört haben... Die Garagentore sind nicht 100%ig einbruchsicher, falsch verriegelt oder gar nicht, brauchste so nen Tor nur hochschieben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DanielXXX (12. Juli 2009)

Bei meiner Hausrat ist es leider auch so dass man entweder Kaufbelege oder Fotos vorweisen muss, egal ob für die Hifibausteine oder den Schmuck, das Bike oder sonstwas. Das erklärt natürlich warum der gute Kumpel von dem Cousin keine Entschädigung bekommen hat. Solche wichtigen Details erfährt mann allerdings nicht zwangsläufig bei Abschluss einer Versicherung, es sei denn man fragt nach oder schaut sich die AGBs an.


----------



## nudelholz (12. Juli 2009)

Mückel schrieb:


> liegt vor allem an der schlechten Absicherung der Bikes.
> 
> Es wird empfohlen 10% vom Kaufpreis ins Schloss zu investieren.



Die WG wohnt in einem Haus. Wir sind also die einzigen die zu dem Flur zugang haben (sollten).


----------



## To-bi-bo (12. Juli 2009)

DanielXXX schrieb:


> Bei meiner Hausrat ist es leider auch so dass man entweder Kaufbelege oder Fotos vorweisen muss, egal ob für die Hifibausteine oder den Schmuck, das Bike oder sonstwas. Das erklärt natürlich warum der gute Kumpel von dem Cousin keine Entschädigung bekommen hat. Solche wichtigen Details erfährt mann allerdings nicht zwangsläufig bei Abschluss einer Versicherung, es sei denn man fragt nach oder schaut sich die AGBs an.



das ist fast immer so... vor allem würde ich die belege, allein aus informationssicht für später mal behalten.. 1. garantie, 2. schadensersatz, 3. information zum alter und kaufpreis


----------



## DanielXXX (12. Juli 2009)

To-bi-bo schrieb:


> das ist fast immer so... vor allem würde ich die belege, allein aus informationssicht für später mal behalten.. 1. garantie, 2. schadensersatz, 3. information zum alter und kaufpreis


 
Wenn man aber Dinge schon seit z.B. 10 Jahren besitzt hat man den Kaufbeleg eventuell nicht mehr oder er ist kaum noch lesbar, dann macht man Fotos, geht auch. Im Brandfall ist das wieder etwas anders, da kommt glaub ich ohnehin ein Gutachter raus.

edit: man könnte auch regelmäßig wichtige Quittungen kopieren, falls die von der Versicherung aktzeptiert werden


----------



## 08-15 (12. Juli 2009)

wildbiker schrieb:


> ....Wenn man solche "Werte" hat sollte man auch dementsprechend für sorgen, das sie diebstahlsicher untergebracht sind...Lässts die Lage nicht zu, andre Bude umziehen oder billigeres nicht für Diebe ansprechendes Bike fahren...



Ich freu mich für dich, dass du die räumlichen und finanziellen Mittel hast, dein Haus in Fort Knox umzubauen. In einer Großstadt geht das nur als Millionär.
Daher finde ich deinen Kommentar etwas überheblich.


----------



## hope4 (13. Juli 2009)

Uns wurden im letzten Jahr auch die Bikes aus dem Keller eines ruhigen 4-Parteien-Miethauses geklaut. Die Räder waren aneinander gekettet. Das Problem war, dass es ein gezielter Einbruch war und wie schon öfter hier bemerkt, wenn einer die Räder haben will, dann kommt er im Normalfall auch dran!

Wir hatten uns zum Glück vor dem Bike-Kauf mit unserer Versicherung in Verbindung gesetzt und die haben nun wirklich den Neupreis sowie alle nachträglichen Ergänzungen ohne Kommentar bezahlt. Zum Teil hatten wir von neuen Klickies, Schlössern, Satteltäschen und co nicht mal mehr die Belege und es wurde ohne weiteres Nachfragen der gesamte Betrag auf unser Konto überwiesen, nach lediglich einem Telefonat mit unserer Versicherungsagentin des Vertrauens! Dabei waren die Räder (Votec M6, Carver SL 7000) auch schon 5 Jahre alt und der Zeitwert wäre mit Sicherheit weitaus niedriger gewesen. Es war trotz allem sehr ärgerlich, aber wir sind mit einem blauen Auge davon gekommen und freuen uns jetzt auf die neu bestellten Räder. Diese erhalten einen Ehrenplatz in den Wohnung, obwohl wir mittlerweile in eine andere Stadt gezogen sind 

Da Wichtigste ist ein guter Versicherungsberater, zu dem man einen persönlichen Kontakt hat und solche Dinge vorher besprechen und regeln kann.


----------



## wildbiker (13. Juli 2009)

08-15 schrieb:


> Ich freu mich für dich, dass du die räumlichen und finanziellen Mittel hast, dein Haus in Fort Knox umzubauen. In einer Großstadt geht das nur als Millionär.
> Daher finde ich deinen Kommentar etwas überheblich.



Nö, geht och ohne Millionär zu sein, wohne im übrigen auch in ner Großstadt, nur leider im ganz armen Osten dieses Landes und nicht in der "reichen" Stadt M... ...Da ist nichts überheblich, jeder versucht halt sein Eigentum irgendwie zu schützen, sollte man doch davon ausgehen... Hab schon genug Bikes ohne Schloss draußen rumstehen sehen..(hätte mindestens schon 4 oder 5 fremde teilw. gute Bikes mitnehmen können) -  Meiste Kohle ins Bike gesteckt, aber für nen ordentlichen sicheren Platz/Schloss fehlts dann eben meistens....

Türen und Fenster lassen sich auch einbruchsicher nachrüsten, kostet garantiert kein Vermögen... Bikes hinter nen Holz-Kellerverschlag zu stellen, ist ja fast dem gleichzusetzen, die Bikes draußen ungesichert vor der Tür stehen zu lassen... Dann lieber Bikes mit in die Wohnung und da gescheit an Sicherheit investiert.


----------



## janosch- (14. Juli 2009)

Hallo,

letzten Mittwoch wurde das Rad meiner Freundin in Wiesbaden gestohlen.
Falls Ihr zufÃ¤llig Ã¼ber das Rad stolpert â Flohmarkt, Ebay, StraÃe â dann lasst es mich bitte wissen!!

*Peugeot Corbier 1987*
Farbe: Perlmutt Weiss, gelb-rote Peugeot-Streifen
RahmengrÃ¶Ãe: 48" (sehr klein, daher wirken die 28"-LR sehr groÃ)
Cockpit: gerader Lenker, SRAM-Schalt-Drehgriff, XLC-Bremsgriffe
Schaltung / Bremsen: Shimano 600 / Weinmann
Sonstiges: weisser Sattel, weisse Pumpe, schwarze Schutzbleche, Schwalbe Marathon Reifen

Danke fÃ¼r Eure Hilfe!


----------



## 123ichbindabei (17. Juli 2009)

Moin,

melde mich leider auch aus traurigem Anlaß. Am letzten Sonntag, den 12.07. ist am Bremer Hauptbahnhof mein Hardtail geklaut worden. Es war ein Carver XO-3 Pro. Da ich das Bike noch nie bei jemand anderen gesehen habe, gehe ich davon aus, dass es nicht so weit verbreitet ist. 
Wenn jemand das Rad irgendwo sieht, bzw. wenn es ihm angeboten wird, wäre es supernett, wenn er sich bei mir meldet. Ich benutzte das Rad nämlich für meine Transalps und bin auch im Alltag darauf angewiesen.





Hier noch einge Details (sind einige Teile nachträglich rangekommen):

Schaltwerk und Umwerfer (vorne und hinten): Shimano XT
Schalt- und Bremsgriffe: Shimano Deore
Bremsen: V-Brakes (vorne Avid single digit 7, hinten Shimano Deore)
Laufräder und Naben: vorne: Shimano Deore und Mavic XM 117 (schwarz), hinten Shimano XT und Mavic X517 (silbern)
Gabel: Marzochi MX Pro ETA.
Das Bike hat viele Gebrauchsspuren (Kratzer im Lack etc).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## föhnflieger (18. Juli 2009)

nach vielen Jahren hats uns auch erwischt.....

Tatort: Comer See, Esino Lario - Nähe Rifugio Cainallo - falls mal jemand in die Gegend kommt und zum Bergsteigen/Klettern geht - da oben ist´s nichts das erstemal das was wegkommt.

Schmerzhafte Verluste...

Fusion Freak, Mod 2006, Farbe Braun/Beige, Größe L, Formula Oro und SRAM X9 mit Triggershiftern sowie Nokon Schaltzügen - 

Canyon WXC4 - Mod 2004 Rahmengröße XS 

Falls irgendjemand drüber stolpert......


----------



## Petrich (21. Juli 2009)

hey ich hab hier ne 150er atomlab pimp hinterrad narbe günztig abzugeben!!!! noch nie gefahren !! (zu groß für mein bike!) wenn einer intresse hat kann sich gerne bei mir melden!! (sie ist nicht gestohlen!!! meine freundinhat sie mir geschenkt)


----------



## Azrael2011 (21. Juli 2009)

> meine freundinhat sie mir geschenkt


 
ich hätte gerne von deiner freundin einen eigentumsnachweis,dann können wir tauschen.
 ich das rad,du einen gutschein für 10 doppelstunden deutsch-nachhilfe.

desweiteren bist du hier im falschen thread (ich dadurch natürlich auch*feix)

...also,..lesen klappt auch nicht wirklich


----------



## misantrobot (23. Juli 2009)

Goef schrieb:


> Also mein cousinhat mir mal erzählt das en kumpelvonihm " der hatte 4 oder 5 Räder" er war asuch sehr sehr gutim fahren und dann war er einmal im urlaub mit seiner familie und dann kommt meincousin sien kumpel heim nud sieht ad seine garage aufgebroche und alles gestohlen..!!!
> und er hat sofort diepolizei alamiert und hat es auch der versicherung gemledet das die fahrräder zusammen um die 10 000 eurp kosten aber das haben sie ihm nicht geglaubt und er hat NICHTS!! bekommen!!


 
apropos stehlen, klau doch mal bitte jemand dem jung hier die tastatur! 

knnats bstimmt, schnller tippnals n kolbrri mitden fl+gln schlgna wat?!


----------



## foenfrisur (23. Juli 2009)

*Essen:

Polizei stellte 54 Zweiräder sicher.
54 Gestohlene Fahrräder stellte die Polizei am 7. Juli
in der Essener Hafenstrasse in der Wohnung eines 
20 Jährigen sicher.
Die Räder wurden vermutlich innerhalb der letzten 12 Monate entwendet.

Kontakt: Kriminalkommissariat 63, Tel.: 0201-829-0*



Vielleicht hat ja jemand Glück und findet unter diesen Rädern seines wieder


----------



## Riderman (27. Juli 2009)

und man klaut auch Bikes während der Deutschen MTB Meisterschaft im schönen Schwarzwald.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Goef (27. Juli 2009)

klar kann ich das


----------



## Dona (27. Juli 2009)

sagt ma, wer klaut bikes aus´ner Wohnung, wie geht das??? Jaja, ich weiß, einbrechen.... aber das will ich sehen,wie eener bei mir reinkommt...vorallem wenn ich da bin, und wenn nich, is meins zu 90% auch nicht da....


----------



## DanielXXX (27. Juli 2009)

Dona schrieb:


> sagt ma, wer klaut bikes aus´ner Wohnung, wie geht das??? Jaja, ich weiß, einbrechen.... aber das will ich sehen,wie eener bei mir reinkommt...vorallem wenn ich da bin, und wenn nich, is meins zu 90% auch nicht da....


 
Man kann das Risiko mit Sicherheit minimieren indem man zuverlässig die Tür der Mietwohnung nicht nur zufallen lässt sondern auch abschließt, das macht längst nicht jeder. Dann sollte es zumindest unmöglich sein die Tür mit einer EC-Karte zu öffnen, aber ich gebe zu da bin ich kein Experte. Eine Haustür aufzubrechen ist wohl schon schwerer, aber ob man für solche Türen zwangsläufig einen Rüttler braucht weiß ich nicht, bei meiner auf jeden Fall, das hat mir zumindest mein Hausmeister versichert. Ich habe eine Wohnung mit Haustür, da fühle ich mich schon recht sicher, ich denke hierfür bräuchte man einen Rüttler oder einen größeren Impuls. Leichter einsteigen lässt es sich über die Terrasse oder den Balkon, das höre ich immer wieder, ist nichts neues. Am besten man hat eine Versicherung die die eigene Dummheit mit abdeckt, nämlich das Fenster oder die Tür offenstehen zu lassen, ich hab solch eine, und passe dennoch gut auf, soll ja nur für den Notfall sein.


----------



## To-bi-bo (28. Juli 2009)

Also um mal für immer mit dem mythos haustür aufzuräumen...
abgeschlossen bringt vllt was gegen türschnellöffner, EC-Karten oder der weiteren Methoden.. aber auch abgeschlossene Türen sind sehr einfach zu öffnen.. Habe damals ein Lock-Picking-Set bekommen, konnte mit ein wenig üben fast jede Tür (unsere ausgeschlossen, da Sicherheitsschloss ) aufmachen.. Kumpel von mir hat sich so sogar was zum Taschengeld dazu verdient, da die nachbarn ständig ihren schlüssel drinnen liegen lassen haben, hat dann nen 10er fürs öffnen bekommen .
also auch verschlossene türen helfen nicht unbedingt viel und wenn der typ keine besonderen gegenstände hat, dann kann er immernoch ein fenster einschlagen, glaubt mal nicht, dass das wen in der nachbarschaft kümmert..


----------



## DynamicsVolcano (28. Juli 2009)

^^hab grad kommentare gelesen von jahr 2001 lol

ich denk mal selber schuld wenn man auÃer haus geht und die balkontÃ¼re offen lÃ¤st 
ist zwar traurig das man dauernd auf alles aufpassen muss aber so ist es nun mal

wenn ich mir ein panzergliederschloss kaufe fÃ¼r Ã¼ber 10 euro dachte ich das ist sicher^^ aber das geht rucki zucki mit nem bolzenschneider^^ hab vor paar tagen erst aufschneiden lassen da mein schlÃ¼ssel bei ner freundin im auto war*G* und sie schon heimgefahren ist... naja fÃ¼r tagsÃ¼ber reicht das schloss fÃ¼r ei fahrrad im wert von 599â¬ 

lol was habt ihr fÃ¼r vorstellungen wegen wohnung sichern usw
bei uns mÃ¼sste ein dieb unten die haustÃ¼re aufbrechen und dann meine wohnungstÃ¼re doch ich wach da sofort auf wenn da jemand aufbrechen wÃ¼rde lol das ginge garnicht^^

und warum sollte ich blos weil ich ein schÃ¶nes fahrrad habe meine wohnung aufwerten^^ wenn ich das geld nicht habe dafÃ¼r bzw es garnicht ausgeben will das ist ja wohl die aufgabe der polizei deutschland sicherer zu machen und nicht meine ok mann kann dazu beitragen aber zzz*G* 

ich finde natÃ¼rlich das es nicht richtig ist das mann 500 fahrrÃ¤der klaut aus welchen grund auch immer und das er mal frÃ¼her auf sich aupassen hÃ¤tte soller der typ dann wÃ¤re das erst garnicht passiert denke ich auch! den dann hÃ¤tte er nen job und ne freundin und wÃ¼rde sich seine adrenalinschÃ¼be bei der bergabfahrt holen und nicht mit drogen und mÃ¼sste die nicht mir fahrrÃ¤dern beschaffen aber wenn man so tief gesunken ist ist der verstand etwas unsensibler und ausgeschaltet

also bin nicht fÃ¼r ne todesstrafe ihr verrÃ¼ckten!!!


----------



## Schemmi87 (29. Juli 2009)

Gestern wurde mein Scott Scale 70 in Landshut gestohlen. Ich habe meine Oma besucht und das Fahrrad wie immer abgesperrt (mit einem nicht so tollen Spiralschloss) an die Hauswand gelehnt. Das Haus, in dem mehrere Parteien wohnen, liegt hinter einem Art Hinterhofparkplatz, der seitlich mit hohen Mauern abgegrenzt ist, also sieht normal keiner mein Fahrrad, wenn ich es an der Seitenmauer des Hauses anlehne. Nach dem 2 stündigen Besuch bin ich runter, aber mein Fahrrad war schon weg. Nach einer kurzen Schock-Phase hab ich mich etwas um das Haus umgesehen. Dabei habe ich auch die Rückseite des Hauses angeschaut, an der so Holzverschlag-Abteile angebracht sind (quasi wie Kellerabteile). Und was seh ich in einem weiter hinten gelegenem Abteil? Mein Scott! Gleich Polizei gerufen (die ne halbe Stunde auf sich warten lies), mit meiner Oma die zu dem Abteil zugehörige Wohnung identifizert und den Täter gefasst. Der 18-jährige Gangster hat gleich alles gestanden und mir auch zugesichert, dass er mir das Schloss ersetzt, welches er ja aufgebrochen hat. Vom Strafantrag hab ich vorerst unter Vorbehalt abgesehen. Deppen gibts, oder?!


----------



## dAsGerAeT (29. Juli 2009)

Schemmi87 aka Sherlock Holmes


----------



## posbich (29. Juli 2009)

Sieht man mal wieder das denken nicht so einfach ist.
Glück gehabt, da es solche Experten gibt.


----------



## M!tch (29. Juli 2009)

@schemmi87
im interesse aller hier im thread geschädigten, hol die anzeige nach!
auch wenn du vielleicht im ersten moment dachtest, "der arme kerl, ist ja noch jung und dumm."
damit ist keinem geholfen. eine anzeige, mit der aussicht auf einen eintrag ins führungszeugnis im wiederholungsfalle dagegen senkt die chance auf ebendiese wiederholungstat deutlich.
eventuell war das auch nicht sein erster fahrraddiebstahl und er ist bisher immer glimpflich davon gekommen. solche leute spielen mit allen tricks, auch wenn es in diesem fall naiv wirkte, dass du das fahrrad von außen sehen konntest.
(ich spreche hierbei sowohl aus eigenen erfahrungen, als auch mit angeeignetem wissen aus meinem studium.)


----------



## Schemmi87 (29. Juli 2009)

@M!tch
Angezeigt ist er ja sowieso und das geht auch zum Staatsanwalt, da die Polizei vor Ort war und den Tatbestand als "schweren Fahrraddiebstahl" festgehalten hat. Wenn ich einen Strafantrag stelle zeigt das nur, dass ich interessiert daran bin, dass er auch unbedingt dafür bestraft wird. Aber ich habe ihm in aller Deutlichkeit klar gemacht, dass ich das auch jederzeit machen werde, wenn nochmal was ist oder er mir die Kosten für das aufgebrochene Schloss nicht anstandlos ersetzt. Allerdings hat man nur drei Monate Zeit, diesen selbsständig zu stellen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NaitsirhC (29. Juli 2009)

Solche Leute müsste man als Gegenleistung zusätzlich für ein richtig "sicheres" teures Schloß blechen lassen...


----------



## Kampfmaschine (29. Juli 2009)

AUf jeden Fall Anzeigen und Nachträglich noch ide Nase verbiegen!
Sorry, aber da platzt mir doch der Kragen!
Da findet man einen und dann keine Anzeige! Sofort nach holen!


----------



## Schemmi87 (30. Juli 2009)

@Kampfmaschine
Angezeigt ist er doch! Hast du meinen Post vorher überhaupt gelesen?


----------



## mightyEx (30. Juli 2009)

Du brauchst gar keinen Strafantrag stellen. Die Tat wird doch von Amts wegen verfolgt (Anzeige besteht ja). Lediglich der Diebstahl geringwertiger Sachen (Â§248a StGB) erfordert einen Strafantrag des GeschÃ¤digten. Erkennt die Staatsanwaltschaft ein besonderes, Ã¶ffentliches Interesse (z.B. viele geringwertige Dinge geklaut), dann brauchst Du auch beim Â§248a keinen (zusÃ¤tzlichen) Strafantrag stellen.
Derzeit werden in der Rechtssprechung 50,- â¬ als geringwertig eingestuft. HÃ¤ngt aber auch vom PreisgefÃ¼ge ab. Die Grenze ist also wieder mal schwammig.


----------



## Duttengretel (9. August 2009)

*200,- Finderlohn!*

Moin,doc downhill wurde sein geliebtes Bike in Kiel gestohlen!!! Es ist ein 08 er Specialized Pitch in Lila/Blau,grösse L.Es ist ausgestattet mit Mavic Deetracks Laufrädern(schwarz,gelber Schriftzug),Marzocchi 55 R Gabel,X-Fusion Luftdämpfer,Avid 5 Bremsen,rot eloxierter Lenker+Vorbau,Sram X7 schaltwerk+Trigger!!!! Und es ist beklebt mit blauen doc downhill Aufklebern am Oberrohr!! Wer dieses Bike zufällig bei E-bay sieht,oder irgendwo anders,dem wäre ich sehr dankbar,wenn er sich bei mir meldet!!
Tel.0152/24745940  Marc

Ach so,Sticker Chics sind auch verklebt,am Ober-und Unterrohr!!
Ihr wisst schon,die heissen Ladys von H... Bike!!


----------



## Munich-Biker (9. August 2009)

Schemmi87 schrieb:


> Gestern wurde mein Scott Scale 70 in Landshut gestohlen. Ich habe meine Oma besucht und das Fahrrad wie immer abgesperrt (mit einem nicht so tollen Spiralschloss) an die Hauswand gelehnt. Das Haus, in dem mehrere Parteien wohnen, liegt hinter einem Art Hinterhofparkplatz, der seitlich mit hohen Mauern abgegrenzt ist, also sieht normal keiner mein Fahrrad, wenn ich es an der Seitenmauer des Hauses anlehne. Nach dem 2 stündigen Besuch bin ich runter, aber mein Fahrrad war schon weg. Nach einer kurzen Schock-Phase hab ich mich etwas um das Haus umgesehen. Dabei habe ich auch die Rückseite des Hauses angeschaut, an der so Holzverschlag-Abteile angebracht sind (quasi wie Kellerabteile). Und was seh ich in einem weiter hinten gelegenem Abteil? Mein Scott! Gleich Polizei gerufen (die ne halbe Stunde auf sich warten lies), mit meiner Oma die zu dem Abteil zugehörige Wohnung identifizert und den Täter gefasst. Der 18-jährige Gangster hat gleich alles gestanden und mir auch zugesichert, dass er mir das Schloss ersetzt, welches er ja aufgebrochen hat. Vom Strafantrag hab ich vorerst unter Vorbehalt abgesehen. Deppen gibts, oder?!



hahahaha musste grad sehr lachen. großartig


----------



## hihaol (9. August 2009)

Hallo,
den Typen kannst Du bei 9 live oder Pro7 vorschlagen als : Depp der Woche....


----------



## Kettenglied (9. August 2009)

> Nach dem 2 stündigen Besuch bin ich runter, aber mein Fahrrad war schon weg.



 Liest sich wie "hab den Bus verpasst" oder so 

Schön das du dein Bike wieder hast.


----------



## kroiterfee (14. August 2009)

hehe... glückwunsch zum wieder aufgetauchten rad. wie ihr da immer nur so ruhig bleiben könnt. ich hätte mich bei der kellerboxdingens versteckt und auf den vogel gewartet. bääm eine auf die 12 udn dann die polizei geholt. er hat mich halt angegriffen als ich mein bike zurückholen wollte. wer glaubt schon nem fahrraddieb wenn aussage gegen aussage steht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dirtbikaa (16. August 2009)

Desswegen nehm ich jeden Abend mein Bike mit in mein Schlafzimmer und lasse es nie allein !


Und diese scheiss Neider !!! Weil sie sich sowas nich leisten können klauen sie es einfach !!!

Ich finde sowas einfach nur armseelig !


----------



## Schemmi87 (16. August 2009)

@dirtbikaa: Mein Enduro steht deswegen auch nur in der Wohnung.


----------



## 2FLER (16. August 2009)

M!tch schrieb:


> eine anzeige, mit der aussicht auf einen eintrag ins führungszeugnis im wiederholungsfalle dagegen senkt die chance auf ebendiese wiederholungstat deutlich.



hallo M!TCH,

das stimmt SO leider nicht.
ich bin ausgebildeter kriminologe und kann mit gewißheit sagen, dass die von dir getroffene aussage so nicht richtig ist. 
zudem zeugt das versteck, welches der dieb gewählt hat, nicht gerade von bestechender krimineller energie. das sah mir eher wie ein "impulsdiebstahl" aus. 
einen abschreckungseffekt hat eher die sofortige polizeiliche maßnahme. von daher würde ich in diesem falle keine schärferen sanktionen fordern.
der ruf nach scharfen sanktionen bringt nicht so viel wie gemeinhin angenommen wird...


----------



## Azrael2011 (16. August 2009)

> bringt nicht so viel wie gemeinhin angenommen wird...


 
eigene,innere,befriedigung (im volksmund auch "rachedurst" genannt),bringt das schon


----------



## karsten reincke (16. August 2009)

jetzt wirds voll OT............

ob Sanktionen helfen oder nicht, ist in vielen Fällen nicht feststellbar, weil es KEINE Sanktionen gibt. Oder gilt ein "DuDu pöhser Mench" von Euer Ehren schon als Sanktion?
Resozialsierung gut (schlecht) und schön, aber es sollte doch auch mal Strafe geben, besonders bei Mehrfachtätern. Wer, wie hier geschehen, etwa dreißig Fahrräder über mehrere Monate hin geklaut hat, die Räder auseinandergebaut hat und die Teile bei Ebay vertickt, der ist kann ja durchaus als verirrrter Jugendlicher mit schwerer Kindheit durchgehen, aber das darf nicht strafausschließend sein, bestenfalls mindernd. Aber der Typ bekam eine Verwarnung, obwohl er wegen des gleichen Deliktes bereits dreimal vorher vor Euer Ehren stand, damals gab es Sozialstunden..............

Ich muß arbeiten gehen, um mir mein Hobby zu finanzieren, und ich mache das gerne. Aber mich kotzen diese Typen an, die mir mein Hobbygerät steheln wollen, und da sind mir die Gründe völlig egal.


----------



## Helius-FR (16. August 2009)

Schemmi87 schrieb:


> ...und den Täter gefasst. Der 18-jährige Gangster hat gleich alles gestanden und mir auch zugesichert, dass er mir das Schloss ersetzt, welches er ja aufgebrochen hat. Vom Strafantrag hab ich vorerst unter Vorbehalt abgesehen. Deppen gibts, oder?!



Stimmt - Du bist zum Beispiel einer 

Wenn ich solch einen Typen erwischen würde dann gäbe es erst einmal eine gepflegte Gesichtsmassage (bin sonst nicht Gewalttätig aber bei sowas kann man schonmal ne Ausnahme machen)
Danach wäre GARANTIERT eine Anzeige Fällig!!!
Nichts mit Schloß Ersetzen und gut...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dirtbikaa (16. August 2009)

Schemmi87 schrieb:


> @dirtbikaa: Mein Enduro steht deswegen auch nur in der Wohnung.


 
Nur so sind unsere Bikes sicher und nur so kann ich beruhigt einschlafen


----------



## Fusel Wusel (16. August 2009)

Helius-FR schrieb:


> Danach wäre GARANTIERT eine Anzeige Fällig!!!



Er hat doch schon zwei mal geschrieben, dass der Typ ne Anzeige bekommen hat


----------



## Markus1577 (17. August 2009)

Aus m Schubben rausgeklaut!
Ist kein derbes Markenbike,hatten aber viel Spaß zusammen.
Abends im Schubben verstaut (abgeschlossen),am nächsten Tag war's weg.Geringe Einbruchspuren hat die Polizei auch gefunden,also Anzeige hab Ich gemacht.Ist bis jetzt noch nicht aufgetaucht.
Kleber(beschriftungen) sind bis auf die Gabel (RST),keine drauf.
Falls jemand weis wo's rumsteht,Ihr wist schon erst Aua machen dan fragen stellen.


----------



## Kettenglied (17. August 2009)

Helius-FR schrieb:


> Danach wäre GARANTIERT eine Anzeige Fällig!!!



Ja, garantiert. Gegen dich wegen Körperverletzung. Wenn dann mußt du ihm schon gleich eine braten wenn er mit deinem Bike abhauen will, und nicht erst später irgendwann.
Spiegelt jetzt nicht unbedingt meine Meinung wieder. Ich denke da auch eher so wie du. Aber so ist es eben nunmal.......


----------



## Schemmi87 (17. August 2009)

Helius-FR schrieb:


> Schemmi87 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > ...und den Täter gefasst. Der 18-jährige Gangster hat gleich alles gestanden und mir auch zugesichert, dass er mir das Schloss ersetzt, welches er ja aufgebrochen hat. Vom Strafantrag hab ich vorerst unter Vorbehalt abgesehen. Deppen gibts, oder?!
> ...





Fusel Wusel schrieb:


> Er hat doch schon zwei mal geschrieben, dass der Typ ne Anzeige bekommen hat



@Helius-FR: aber ich bin der Depp...


----------



## FaMo (17. August 2009)

hallo zusammen,

nachdme ich hier gerade mal so gelesen habe da shier echt schÃ¶ne bikes geklaut wurden mÃ¶chte ich auch mal meinen senf dazu geben.

Ich mach meine Ausbildung zur Fahrradmonteurin in hamburg und bin nun im 2 lehrjahr und am 5 august wurde uns aus den laden ein Cube Sting super hpc black fÃ¼r 2.599 â¬ geklaut. Der Typ war so dreiÃt und war am vortag schon mal Ã¼ber ne stunde bei uns im laden und hat sich alles angeschaut, worauf wir im laden schon recht unruhigt worden. Dazu sei bitt enoch gesagt der Laden nihct gerade groÃ, 4 Mitarbeiter zudem Zeitpunkt aus UrlaubsgrÃ¼nden nur zu dritt, es waren 6 kuden im laden und der typ kommt einfach reinegrannt und hÃ¤ngt das rad von der wand und gibt die kante aus dem laden....

so schnell konnt man gar net reagieren wie der drin war geschweige wieder drauÃen war...

Es kann auch unsere schuld gewen sein wegen unaufmerksamkeit oder anderes nur sehr bitter....

Ich wollte es nur mal so reinschreiben weil ich es einach loswerden musste...

Bei fagen schreibt einfach

SchÃ¶nen abend Lg Nicole


----------



## Azrael2011 (18. August 2009)

das ist dreist,extrem dreist.



> Es kann auch unsere schuld gewen sein wegen unaufmerksamkeit oder anderes nur sehr bitter....


 
mach dir deswegen keinen kopf,man kann damit rechnen das ein kunde ne kleinigkeit in die tasche steckt,..aber mit sicherheit nicht damit das einer einfach ein rad von der wand nimmt und stiften geht,da ist man so perplex das man gar nix mehr machen kann.

ich denke die versicherung greift da fix ein und evtl die räder im laden separat mit ketten sichern,...nich das son beispiel schule macht.

und wenn der typ so lange im laden war am vortag,dann geht mal bei der polizei bildchen guggn,so dreist,..der macht sowas nicht zum ersten mal.
auch andere radläden,einfach mal anklopfen ob ähnliches passiert ist bzw ob ihnen ein typ aufgefallen ist der auf eure beschreibung passt,..der hat mit sicherheit auch andere läden ausbaldowert und euch hats dann erwischt.


----------



## morph027 (18. August 2009)

Und auch wenns im Sommer bissl heiss ist, Tür einfach geschlossen lassen...Zur Überwindung der Schrecksekunde ist jedes Hindernis Gold wert. Oder gleich so Zick-Zack-Betonbarrieren wie an irakischen Checkpoints aufbauen 

Auf jeden Fall Schade ums Bike...hat besseres verdient. Bei dem Gegenwert auf jeden Fall ebay etc. beobachten, auch nach einzelnen Komponenten.


----------



## 08-15 (18. August 2009)

Na ja, das kann in jedem Laden passieren.
Dafür gibt es Überwachungs-cams.

Wahrscheinlich hat der Langfinger das vorher abgecheckt und sich dann auch noch nen schnellen Fluchtweg zurechtgelegt.

Probiert's mal mit sowas als Notlösung
(Ja, ich weiss, ist kein Profisystem!)

und die Rahmennummer solltet ihr notiert haben...

Gruss

08-15


----------



## NaitsirhC (18. August 2009)

Trotzdem krass, ist ja nicht so das man so ein Bike wie ne Packung Käse einfach in die Tasche steckt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## saturno (18. August 2009)

Azrael2011 schrieb:


> das ist dreist,extrem dreist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





da zahlt keine versicherung, weil laden offen also kein einbruch und somit kein diebstahl. ging meinem händler vor zig jahren auch mal so.


----------



## 4mate (18. August 2009)

08-15 schrieb:


> Probiert's mal mit sowas als Notlösung





			
				sowas schrieb:
			
		

> > Diese Artikel-Nr.
> > ist nicht mehr
> > lieferbar.


----------



## 08-15 (18. August 2009)

4mate schrieb:


>


herrjeh! 
http://www.alarm.de/speicherkamera/ueberwachungs-kamera-mit-endlos-aufzeichnung-auf.html


----------



## Markus1577 (18. August 2009)

Am hellichten Tag ausm Laden raus,ist schon arg dreist!!
Der hat das bestimmt nicht zum erstenmal gemacht.
Beim Händler Meines vertrauens,habens irgendwelche Idioten auch versucht,doch die hatten nicht mit seinem Hund gerechnet,der kurz vor Ladenschluß die Hintertür bewacht hat.
Mein neues,nehm Ich jetzt auch mit ins Haus rein.Is zwar bissle umständlich aber sicherer!!


----------



## mightyEx (18. August 2009)

morph027 schrieb:


> Und auch wenns im Sommer bissl heiss ist, Tür einfach geschlossen lassen...Zur Überwindung der Schrecksekunde ist jedes Hindernis Gold wert. Oder gleich so Zick-Zack-Betonbarrieren wie an irakischen Checkpoints aufbauen



Jup, gute Ansatzpunkte. Damit käme derjenige zumindest nicht so schnell Richtung Ausgang. Es müssen ja nicht gleich Betonbarrieren und Selbstschussanlagen sein . Aber so einseitig begehbare Barrieren (wie in bekannten Elektronik- oder Supermärkten), Schikanen o.ä. können da schon etwas helfen. Wenn dann noch die Räder entsprechend gesichert sind und ohne Entriegelung durch einen Mitarbeiter nicht so leicht aus dem Laden gerollt bzw. gefahren werden können, ist das schon relativ sicher.


----------



## Harvester (18. August 2009)

... und ohne Pedalen kann man doch auch nicht so einfach wegfahren...


----------



## Tabletop84 (19. August 2009)

Das stimmt aber ich war grade in einigen Radläden und wenn man sich die Situation da so anschaut wundert man sich dass das nicht öfter passiert. IM Sommer ist die Ladentür ja offen und oft stehen dand auch Kundenräder im Eingansbereich rum die jeder Passant mal eben schnell mitnehmen könnte.

Das Problem ist ja das man nach der Schrecksekunde auf 'nem Rad sein müsste um die PErson noch zu kriegen. WEil wenn der in 'ner Stadt erstmal um zwei drei Ecken ist geht nicht mehr viel....


----------



## FaMo (19. August 2009)

also das rad hing mit einer pedale eingehÃ¤ngt an der wand... und wir hatten alle nicht gedacht das mal so nen typ rienkommt und das einfach mitnimmt dafÃ¼r ist die ecke bei uns oben in hamburg viel zu ruhig aber nun in diesem punkt haben wir dazu gelernt...

jetzt nachdem uns das rad geklaut wurde haben wir die MTBÂ´s und die rÃ¤der ab 699â¬ angeschlossen...weil man ja jetzt daraus schlau wurde^^

Beim fahrradladen Marcks in Bergedorf wurden die rÃ¤der aus den AutohÃ¤usern geklaut, die dort ausgestellt wurden, ebenfalls cube...Ist so glaub ich hier im Norden im momentan der grÃ¶Ãte Hersteller von dem RÃ¤der geklaut werden... kann mich ja auch irren?

Danke fÃ¼r die zahlreichen antworten

Lg Nicole


----------



## mightyEx (19. August 2009)

@FaMo: tut mir echt Leid für euren Laden, aber dass halt irgend ein Spitzbube mal die Grenzen ausloten würde, war wahrscheinlich eine Frage der Zeit  .

Aber man lernt ja dazu. Ich würde mir überlegen, die Bikes nicht nur anzuschließen, sondern ggfs. einige mit einer zusätzlichen Alarmsicherung zu versehen. Sollte dann jemand ein Schloss bzw. Sicherung ohne den Mitarbeiter öffnen wollen, gibt's halt einen entsprechenden Alarm-Ton.

Edit: auf jeden Fall solltet ihr die Rahmennummern aller Räder, bevor ihr sie in den Laden stellt/hängt ... erfassen, damit man sie im Falle eines Diebstahls auch polizeilich zur Fahndung ausschreiben kann. Sonst weiß die Polizei in Bayern nicht, dass das Rad mal im Bereich der Polizei Hamburg abhanden kam. Das ist natürlich keine Garantie, dass das Rad als ganzes wieder auftaucht, aber erschwert den "einfachen" Weiterverkauf, ohne dass das Rad zerlegt wird.

Hoffe ihr habt eine kulante Versicherung  .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rheinbiker (20. August 2009)

Bei Canyon wurde letzte Woche auch eins geklaut.
Hier der Polizeibericht:

"Unterschlagung eines hochwertigen Mountainbikes" 
Ein Mitarbeiter eines Koblenzer Fahrradfachmarktes (Canyon) hatte am 15.08.2009, 12:00 Uhr, auf Wunsch eines angeblichen Kaufinteressenten zwei Fahrräder vor den Fachmarkt gebracht, mit denen dieser Probefahrten unternehmen wollte. Mit dem ersten Fahrrad fuhr er auf dem Hof umher. Anschließend brachte der Mitarbeiter dieses Fahrrad wieder nach drinnen. Als er wieder nach wieder kam, waren sowohl der junge Mann als auch das weitere Mountainbike im Wert von 3.499 Euro verschwunden. Eine sofort durchgeführte Suche durch den Beschäftigten verlief jedoch erfolglos. Der unbekannte Täter hatte zuvor den Schlüssel seines Pkw, der angeblich auf dem Parkplatz des Marktes abgestellt war, an den Mitarbeiter übergeben. Wie sich jedoch herausstellte, passte der Schlüssel natürlich zu keinem der dort geparkten Fahrzeuge. Täterbeschreibung: 
Ca. 17/18 Jahre, ca. 1,70 - 1,75 groß, kräftige Figur, braune, hochgegelte Haare, bekleidet mit rotem T-Shirt und langer Jeanshose. 
Beschreibung des Fahrrades: 
MTB Lux MR 9.0, Farbe weiß, Rahmennummer M1409A08L0008.


----------



## Azrael2011 (20. August 2009)

> ...hochgegelte Haare...


 
sorry,da sind se selber dran schuld,man drückt keinem mit hochgegelten haaren ein rad inne hand!


----------



## hope4 (20. August 2009)

Es kann ja nicht jeder so ne aerodynamische Frisur tragen


----------



## NaitsirhC (20. August 2009)

In einem kleinen Radladen musste ich Perso und EC Karte fÃ¼r eine Probefahrt hinterlegen, mit einem 400â¬ Rad 

Versteh nicht warum sie nix genommen haben, womit man die IdentitÃ¤t klÃ¤ren kann. War anscheinend das erste Mal...

Edit: Ich bin Ã¼brigens weder vorher eine Stunde durch den Laden geschlichen noch sehe ich vertrauensunwÃ¼rdig aus, hoffe ich zumindest.


----------



## rheinbiker (20. August 2009)

also ich mußte bei Canyon auch meinen Perso abgeben zur Probefahrt.
Verstehe das auch nicht so ganz...


----------



## DiaryOfDreams (20. August 2009)

08-15 schrieb:


> Na ja, das kann in jedem Laden passieren.
> Dafür gibt es Überwachungs-cams.
> 
> Wahrscheinlich hat der Langfinger das vorher abgecheckt und sich dann auch noch nen schnellen Fluchtweg zurechtgelegt.



Du musst es ja wissen, wo doch bei Dir unter "Bike" steht: Cube AMS (geklaut)...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FaMo (20. August 2009)

Neuste Nachricht ist wir habe das rad jetzt wieder...

Ich hatte schon gedacht das sei über alle berge abe rnein mitten am s bahn hof endeckte mein arbeitskollege gestern das rad und hatte die polizei gerufen, s bahn durfte net weiter fahren typ verschwand erneut mit dem rad und polziei verfolgte diesmal aber...

Ende ist nun typ geschnappt und rad ist wieder da...

Und das war die erfreuliche nachricht für den urlaub^^


----------



## huxley (20. August 2009)

Hoffe er ist alt genug damit ihm rechtlich eins übergebraten werden kann.


----------



## Tabletop84 (20. August 2009)

je teurer die Räder werden desto dreister und einfallsreicher werden auch die Kriminellen vorgehen. 

Im Unterschied zu 'nem Auto ist es leider halt auch wesentlich einfacher ein Rad verschwinden zu lassen bzw. unbehelligt zu benutzen als ein Auto.


----------



## mightyEx (20. August 2009)

@FaMo: seeehr großes Glück gehabt. In der Regel verschwindet sowas auf nimmer Wiedersehen. Allerdings muss dann der Dieb doch nicht so sehr helle gewesen sein. Sonst wäre er mit dem Bike nämlich nicht weiter gefahren.
Demnächst PA bei ner Probefahrt einfordern und ansonsten die Bikes entsprechend sichern  .


----------



## FaMo (20. August 2009)

ja räder sind nun alle gesichert und perso fordern wir so oder so egal welches rad probe gefahren wird...

der typ hatte es an nen anderen weiterverkauft...und der war nicht ganz helle was die sache angeht...

aber selbst wenn man nen perso anfordert bringt das auch nicht viel denn einer ist und trotz perso und haustür schlüssel mit nem ltd pro davon gefahren letztes jahr...


----------



## mightyEx (20. August 2009)

Jaein - vorausgesetzt das der PA echt ist, weiß man zumindest schon mal mit wem man es zu tun hat. Dass die Adresse nicht stimmen muss, mag wohl sein. Nun kannst Du ja im Falle einer Probefahrt ohne Rückkehr trotzdem Anzeige erstatten wegen Unterschlagung u. ggfs. auch wegen Betrug. Die Daten hast Du ja soweit. Ggfs. ist derjenige bereits polizeilich mit einer aktuelleren Adresse bekannt.


----------



## radastir (20. August 2009)

rheinbiker schrieb:


> also ich mußte bei Canyon auch meinen Perso abgeben zur Probefahrt.



Ich habe meine Freundin abgegeben zur Probefahrt...


----------



## Hamburger Jung (20. August 2009)

radastir schrieb:


> Ich habe meine Freundin abgegeben zur Probefahrt...



Die Freundin steht da immer noch oder?


----------



## radastir (21. August 2009)

Hamburger Jung schrieb:


> Die Freundin steht da immer noch oder?



Nein, jetzt fährt sie mir hinterher


----------



## Illuminus (21. August 2009)

...dann würd ich etwas in die Pedale treten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Clark_Gabel (24. August 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

meiner Freundin und mir wurden in der Nacht von Samstag (22.08.09) auf Sonntag (23.08.09) unsere beiden Cube Mountainbikes aus dem Hotel in Limone am Gardasee gestohlen. 

Es handelt sich um folgende MTB's:

Cube AMS Ltd. (schwarz)
komplette XT-Ausstattung
Federgabel: Rock Shox Reba Race SL
Dämpfer: Manitou Radium RL
Bremsen: XT
Besondere Merkmale: Aufkleber "Bike & Radsport, Langweid" in weiß am Unterrohr bzw. schon fast Steuerrohr. Zwei schwarze Flaschenhalter.

Cube AMS Pro 2006 (schwarz)
Federgabel: Rock Shox Reba Race U-Turn
Dämpfer: Manitou Swinger 3 SPV
Bremsen: Magura Louise FR
komplette XT-Ausstattung
Sattel: Fizik (schwarz mit rotem und blauem Plastikabschluss)
Besondere Merkmale: Aufkleber "www.optimalrad.de" auf linker Hinterbaustrebe in weiß. Zwei schwarze Flaschenhalter.

Wir haben den Diebstahl bereits der Polizei gemeldet. Falls jemand von EUCH diese beiden Fahrräder entdecken sollte, freuen wir uns sehr über eine kurze Nachricht. 

Euren Einsatz werden wir belohnen!!!

Viele Grüße vom Lago


----------



## NaitsirhC (24. August 2009)

Oh man und dann noch im Urlaub


----------



## DEAN48 (24. August 2009)

Hi,

heute Nacht wurde leider in meinem Fahrradabstellraum eingebrochen und 2 Räder entwendet. Es handelt sich um folgende Räder:

DEAN Titanium, RH 18" mt Grivin-Carbongabel mit Titanfeder
Ausstattung XTR und Sram Sl 9.0 8-fach, DEAN-Sattelstütze, -Vorbau und Lenkerbügel in Titan
Laufräder XTR-Naben mit Titanspeichen





KLEIN Attitude in Teamfarbe
Single-Speed
Avid Arch Supreme Bremsanlage in silber
Shimano XT-Laufräder






Würde mich freuen, wenn jeder etwas auf solche angebotenen Räder oder Teile achtet.

Gruß und vielen Dank!

Jürgen


----------



## passij (25. August 2009)

Heute wurde das Fatmodul XC01 Women meiner Freundin in München gestohlen. Geschehen zwischen 9:00 und 13:00 an der LMU, Institut für Informatik in der Tivolistraße (beim Englischen Garten, nähe Chinaturm).

Von außen ist das Gelände kaum einsichtig, es gibt sogar eine Pforte. Gut möglich das es jemand vom Institut war. Gesehen hat niemand etwas.

Das Fahrrad war fast neu und sieht aus wie auf diesem Bild.






Über jeden Hinweis sind wir super dankbar!


----------



## Kampfmaschine (25. August 2009)

Oh man, herzliches Beileid!
Da stehen die schon in einem Keller und werden dann doch noch geklaut!


----------



## rheinbiker (25. August 2009)

passij schrieb:


> Heute wurde das Fatmodul XC01 Women meiner Freundin in München gestohlen. Geschehen zwischen 9:00 und 13:00 an der LMU, Institut für Informatik in der Tivolistraße (beim Englischen Garten, nähe Chinaturm).


 
nicht, dass du das falsch verstehst, es tut mir wirklich super leid, wenn jemand das Bike geklaut wird... 

ABER, ob das das richtige Fahrrad für zur Uni ist, solltet ihr mal überlegen. 
Ich hab dafür immer ne alte Gurke benutzt...

Drücke die Daumen, dass jemand was gesehen hat!


----------



## passij (25. August 2009)

rheinbiker schrieb:


> nicht, dass du das falsch verstehst, es tut mir wirklich super leid, wenn jemand das Bike geklaut wird...
> 
> ABER, ob das das richtige Fahrrad für zur Uni ist, solltet ihr mal überlegen.
> Ich hab dafür immer ne alte Gurke benutzt...
> ...



Danke, im Prinzip hast Du natürlich recht. Das kam bisher aber auch nicht häufig vor. Außerdem mitten unter Tag, vor Fenstern, auch nicht gerade unbelebt, da rechnet man nicht unbedingt damit.


----------



## cubaner56 (26. August 2009)

Mein Radkollege ist tatsächlich auch der Meinung, das man sein 'gutes' Rad am hellichten Tage ruhig unbeobachtet am Biergartenzaun(...natürlich verschloßen) für nen Stündchen abstellen könnte... da wird schon nix passieren... 
Ich habe Ihm mal empfohlen, diesen Thread hier durchzulesen!!!

Ich wundere mich immer wieder über so mach fehlende Vorstellungskraft der Radbesitzer, wann und wo Räder geklaut werden könnten!!!


----------



## ftett (26. August 2009)

Neeeiiiin!!

irgendein verfxyz A.l. hat letzte Nacht mein Rad geklaut..
Möge er in der Hölle schmoren oder vor den nächsten Laster fahren

das hier war es:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=4119029#post4119029
mit zwei Schlössern habe ich es gestern abend noch vor meinem zuHause in Hamburg angeschlossen, heute morgen waren nur noch zwei durchtrennte Schlösser da..

Blöder Hype.. und schlechte Welt..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Azrael2011 (26. August 2009)

> mit zwei Schlössern habe ich es gestern abend noch vor meinem zuHause in Hamburg angeschlossen, heute morgen waren nur noch zwei durchtrennte Schlösser da..


 
das klingt nach hochwertigen produkten und durchdachten sicherungsmassnahmen, in hamburg*seufz


----------



## ftett (26. August 2009)

Azrael2011 schrieb:


> das klingt nach hochwertigen produkten und durchdachten sicherungsmassnahmen, in hamburg*seufz



wär natürlich noch besser gegangen..
bei mir waren es das
http://www.trelock.de/trelock/t2/de/produktdetails.php?id=ks630&pfad=schliess
und eine alte Version von dem hier:
http://www.trelock.de/trelock/t2/de/produktdetails.php?id=sk940r&pfad=schliess

dachte aber, dass es für das Rad reicht. Außer Laufräder und Sattel war es einfach nur eine alte Möhre..  ein bischen auf hübsch gemacht..  in meinen Augen natürlich das 'Allerbeste'!

man lernt nie aus..

Aber Danke für Mitseufzen. und tut gut Luft zu machen.


----------



## Hänschen (26. August 2009)

Schon traurig das Leute Fahrräder! klauen, ist mir schleierhaft sowas.


----------



## utzinator (26. August 2009)

Halli HAllo,

heute (26.8.2009) ist mir ein GT Zaskar Pro Carbon an der Uni-Duisburg aus einem roten Golf gestohlen worden.
Der Rahmen ist nur mit KLarlack beschichtet,Hope Floating Disk,Cycle King Narben,Tune,XTR.

fuer Hinweise die zur Wierderbeschaffung fuehren zahle ich eine Belohnung von 300  bar sofort!


----------



## mightyEx (26. August 2009)

Hänschen schrieb:


> Schon traurig das Leute Fahrräder! klauen, ist mir schleierhaft sowas.



Na ich denk mal das wurde schon genug breitgetreten. Das fängt vom Gelegenheitsdiebstahl an und hört irgendwo beim Auftragsdiebstahl wieder auf.
Es gibt genug Leute, die das ganze leider als "Kavaliersdelikt" betrachten. Das sind meist diejenigen, die nicht wissen, dass ein Fahrrad auch mehrere Tausend Euro kosten kann (also "Otto-normal" der sein Rad zu Christi-Himmelfahrt mal rausholt).
Nun muss man aber dazu sagen, dass die Masse der entwendeten Räder eher nicht im hochpreisigen Segment zu finden ist. Meist sind es doch die älteren oder Discounter-Räder, die da gestohlen werden. Das ganze dann noch kombiniert mit unangeschlossen bzw. einfachstem Schloss, dass nicht mal nem Saitenschneider stand hält. Weiterhin gibts's Leute, die Ihr Rad relativ wirkungslos anschließen (was hilft es, das Rad an nem Poller anzuschließen, wenn man es einfach drüberheben kann...).


----------



## Tabletop84 (31. August 2009)

Clark_Gabel schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> meiner Freundin und mir wurden in der Nacht von Samstag (22.08.09) auf Sonntag (23.08.09) unsere beiden Cube Mountainbikes aus dem Hotel in Limone am Gardasee gestohlen.
> 
> ...



War letzte Woche auch am Gardasee in Tremosine aber ich denke mal das es schwer wird die Räder wieder zu finden, schließlich fahren da zur Zeit tausende rum und ich glaube nicht das die Diebe damit jetzt Touren um den See fahren.

Das muss das Paradies sein für Fahrraddiebe da unten. Schließlich stehen da in Riva locker mal 20-30 Fahrräder an der Straße.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ringo Starrr (31. August 2009)

Clark_Gabel schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> meiner Freundin und mir wurden in der Nacht von Samstag (22.08.09) auf Sonntag (23.08.09) unsere beiden Cube Mountainbikes aus dem Hotel in Limone am Gardasee gestohlen.
> 
> ...





Aus dem Hotel gestohlen??? Wo standen denn die Bikes? Im Zimmer? Die Hotels haben doch teilweise für teure Räder nen extra gesicherten Raum.
Welches Hotel war es denn?


----------



## Formula (7. September 2009)

Jaja,
Ich erinner mich noch gut an mein erstes Dirt..
auf'm Weg zum Supermarkt, Bierinkäufe tätigen, geschah es, das beim Sprung auf einen Bordstein, mein Reifen platzte, na super dachte ich mir, aber gut, nur noch 5 minuten zum Supermarkt. Ich dachte mir für die kurze Zeit ist das anschließen mit plattem reifen ja okay, und so schloss ich mein Scott Yz0 an. Nach meinem Einkauf (Maxima 15 Minuten)kam ich wieder zu dem Platz an dem ich mein Fahrrad anschloss, und fand nur noch mein Durchtrenntes Schloss wieder.3 Monate später sah ich's dann wieder, an einer Ampel. ich dacht emir hm, sieht ja aus wie dein Dirt, und als er losfuhr, und dabei beim springen über einen bordstein die Gabel ein stück nach rechts schwing, erkannte ich dann auch meine Gabel..Zum hinterherlaufen war's leider zu spät.. 'n 14 jähriger Bengel...Anzeige & alles verlief erfolglos, nach besagten 3 Monatenkam dann nur "Verfahren eingestellt. bla bla)  Also mein tiefstes Beileid an alle die ihr Fahrrad "verloren" haben, und hfftl. bekommt ihr's wieder!


----------



## Clark_Gabel (7. September 2009)

@Ringo Starrr: Wir hatten die Bikes in einem abschließbaren Fahrradkäfig abgestellt und auch nochmal mit einem Fahrradschloß zusammengekettet und am Käfig festgemacht. Aus dem Raum wurden auch noch zwei höherwertige Rennräder gestohlen. Man kann also davon ausgehen, dass es sich um eine organisierte Bande gehandelt haben muss, denn in dem Raum waren noch drei weitere Räder (eines war gar nicht abgesperrt), welche ca. 300 - 400  pro Rad gekostet haben dürften und diese Räder haben SIE nicht mitgenommen. Das nächste mal werden wir die Bikes mit auf's Zimmer nehmen, egal was die vom Hotel dazu sagen!!

@Tabletop84: Ja ich glaube auch, dass wir die Fahrräder nicht mehr wieder sehen werden. Damit haben wir uns leider schon abgefunden. Ich denke auch nicht, dass die Polizei irgend etwas rauskriegt und die Diebe wären ja schön blöd, wenn Sie damit gleich rumgefahren wären. Wahrscheinlich haben Sie die Bikes "ausgeschlachtet" und einzelne Komponeten verkauft oder aber Sie bieten die Bikes nach einiger Zeit zum Verkauf (evtl. sogar über die italienische Bucht) an?

Anyway, kann man nix machen. Jetzt müssen wir halt auf neue Räder sparen


----------



## Tabletop84 (7. September 2009)

Ja das ist echt ärgerlich, sowas. In meiner Ferienwohnung wars auch verboten das Rad mit reinzunehmen aber das war mir egal.

Ich hab jetzt sicherlich nicht das hochwertigste Rad aber ich denke mal das die "Spezialisten" zwischen Baumarktädern und ernstaften Mountainbikes unterscheiden können und als Student könnte ich mir auch nicht mal eben so ein neues Rad leisten.


----------



## LiteHill 201 (8. September 2009)

...mir haben sie mein Liteville 301 xxl samt Pinarello Klassiker aus dem verschlossenen Keller gestohlen. Beide Fahrräder waren abgeschlossen!

Woher weiß jemand, dass die Fahrräder in diesem Haus waren? Bin ich verfolgt worden? Kundschafter gibt es überall...


----------



## flov (8. September 2009)

Ich habe auch mal etwas von jemandem gehört, der sein Fahrrad in dem Fahrradkeller von einem Hotel auf Mallorca hatte. Er ist dann eines Morgens in den Keller gekommen und sah, dass alle Anbauteile auf denen "Dura Ace" stand von seinem Fahrrad abgebaut waren. Er hatte dann ein nackiges Fahrrad gehabt. Es waren höstwahrscheinlich Hotelgäste gewesen, welche an dem Morgen ganz früh nach Deutschland abgereißt sind. Er hat andere Radfahrer vermutet.
Das Hotel hat natürlich Fahrräder im Hotel (bis auf den Keller) strengstens verboten. Zu der Zeit, wo ich in dem Hotel war, habe ich auch immer mein Fahrrad auf das Zimmer geschmuggelt. Man darf sich ebend nicht vom Personal erwischen lassen. Das Hotel hatte so etwas wie, Personalaufzüge, Treppenhaus für das Personal sowie einen Hintereingang. Wenn man so ein Hotel erwischt hat, wo man zwingend an der Rezeption vorbei muss kann das aber sehr schwierig werden, mit dem schmuggeln des Fahrrades.


----------



## Der Meeester (9. September 2009)

LiteHill 201 schrieb:


> ...Woher weiß jemand, dass die Fahrräder in diesem Haus waren? Bin ich verfolgt worden?...



Das ist nicht unwahrscheinlich! So bekommt man doch am schnellsten heraus wo das Fahrrad steht...

Oder Nachbarn sagen einem "Freund" bescheid und vergessen dann mal die Hauptkellertür in der Nacht abzuschließen.

Teure Räder gehören in die Wohnung PUNKT!


----------



## hope4 (9. September 2009)

Unsere neuen Votecs stehen nun auch in der Wohnung. Nachdem uns die Vorgänger aus dem Keller eines sehr beschaulichen 4-Parteien-Haus gezielt geklaut wurden sind wir schlauer geworden.

Auf einem Ausstellungsständer thronen die beiden Sahneschnitten nun als Hingucker in der Wohnung und so haben wir davon sogar noch was, wenn wir gerade nicht damit unterwegs sind 

Hätte zwar auf die Erfahrung verzichten können, aber durch Ersatz von der Versicherung ist bei uns noch mal alles gut ausgegangen. Die alten Räder wurden auch nie wieder gesehen und die Polizei hat das Verfahren erfolglos eingestellt. Es gibt einfach Menschen, die da keine Skrupel haben, das erlebt man ja leider nicht nur bei Rädern!


----------



## steam25 (25. September 2009)

KOPFGELD 1000â¬!

hallo jungs und mÃ¤dels,
vor 2 tagen wurde mein cube acid in essen / rÃ¼ttenscheid geklaut. 
aus einem privathaus raus. ich komme eigentlich aus berlin und arbeite hier nur. ich bitte um eure hilfe. falls demnÃ¤chst mal ein spinner mit unten gezeigtem bike in essen rumgurkt mal bescheidsagen und/oder ihn direkt bewusstlos prÃ¼geln. 
das ding ist an sich auffÃ¤llig wegen der monkeylights in den felgen. (war ein werbebike zu show zwecken)







und falls die lichter raus sind hat es diverse aufkleber auf dem rahmen von MONKEYLECTRIC. 
der dieb wusste offenbar genau wo das rad steht daher schliesse ich einen gelegenheitsdiebstahl aus. das rad war von aussen nicht zusehen.
genau hier wurde das rad gestohlen.

http://maps.google.de/maps?f=q&source=s_q&hl=de&geocode=&q=r%C3%BCttenscheid&sll=52.452177,13.369031&sspn=0.04875,0.091066&ie=UTF8&ll=51.422908,7.008591&spn=0.001559,0.002846&t=h&z=19&iwloc=A

hinweise bitte per PM oder unter der nummer : 017648841775

 das kopfgeld ist kein scherz!
das bike ist mir fast egal ich will die adresse vom dieb haben! 
wer so ein rad sieht oder wem in naher zukunft teile vom selbigen bike angeboten werden - denkt an mich und bitte bescheid sagen
(rahmennummer habe ich nicht hier in essen , schreibe sie aber vielleicht noch hier rein wennich wieder zurÃ¼ck bin.

ansonsten passt gut auf eure bikes auf.
danke


----------



## flov (25. September 2009)

Da hat es dich also jetzt also auch erwischt. Jeder ist anscheinend mal dran. Ich war es noch nicht, bis jetzt, zum Glück. Da wird wohl Anto jetzt ohne dich fahren müssen. Naja ich wünsch dir dann, viel Glück, dass du dein Bike wieder findest.

Ungemütliche Lage zum Wohnen, so direkt neben einer Autobahn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steam25 (25. September 2009)

ja leider.
bei mir zuhause hatte ich es immer in der wohnung anner wand. aber hier ging das nicht. und das ist der preis.
ich hoffe der typ ist dämlich genug sich beim fahren von mir erwischen zu lassen.


----------



## 08-15 (25. September 2009)

Hey Steam
ich leide ja auch an meinem Diebstahl und hatte locker den gleichen Zorn wie du aber sei vorsichtig was du schreibst.

StGB
* § 282 Aufforderung zu mit Strafe bedrohten Handlungen und   Gutheißung mit Strafe bedrohter Handlungen*

      (1) Wer in einem Druckwerk, im Rundfunk oder sonst auf eine Weise, daß    es einer breiten Öffentlichkeit zugänglich wird, zu einer mit  Strafe bedrohten Handlung auffordert, ist, wenn er nicht als an dieser Handlung   Beteiligter (§ 12) mit strengerer Strafe bedroht ist, mit Freiheitsstrafe   bis zu zwei Jahren zu bestrafen.


----------



## IceCube66 (25. September 2009)

08-15 schrieb:


> Hey Steam
> ich leide ja auch an meinem Diebstahl und hatte locker den gleichen Zorn wie du aber sei vorsichtig was du schreibst.
> 
> StGB
> ...


 
...er möchte doch lediglich bei einem Kräutertee über die Folgen seines Handelns und Lösungsansätze diskutieren.


----------



## steam25 (25. September 2009)

IceCube66 schrieb:


> ...er möchte doch lediglich bei einem Kräutertee über die Folgen seines Handelns und Lösungsansätze diskutieren.



vollkommen richtig.


----------



## 08-15 (25. September 2009)

..und Hilfe zur Selbsthilfe geben..


----------



## Anto (26. September 2009)

Ich hab den Diebstahl in die Wege geleitet, weil mir das Geflacker auf den Sack ging 

@Steam
Kauf dir von dem Kopfgeld ein neues Bike und erfreue dich daran, anstatt voller Frust den Langfinger zu suchen. Versichert biste doch hoffentlich.


----------



## fahradfahr (1. Oktober 2009)

und gibts was neues von deinem fahrrad? 
schaut ja echt geil aus.

was hat das neu gekostet?


----------



## steam25 (1. Oktober 2009)

polizei hat  ne spur.
zur zeit heisst es abwarten das der typ fehler macht.
mal schauen


----------



## Canadan (2. Oktober 2009)

Hi, 

meinem Bruder ist in Flensburg vor der FH ein GT Timberline in Silber "Ball Burnished" in sehr gut erhaltener Originalausstattung mit LX Teilen und Maguras in raceline gelb (nicht ausgebleicht) geklaut worden. Rahmengröße müsste M gewesen sein. Sobald ich mehr Infos von ihm bekomme poste ich diese. Sollte jemand dieses sehr auffäligen Bike gesehen haben bitte ich um Rückmeldung an jussendaniel[A]aol.com. 

Danke, 

Canadan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wildcat_1968 (2. Oktober 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

vergangenes Wochenende wurde aus der abgeschlossenen Garage des Hotelbesitzers in der Nähe des Lac Blanc Bikeparks im Elsass mein Liteville 301 und 3 weitere Bikes (wir hatten die vier gemeinsam mit einem Schloss gesichert) gestohlen.
Neben dem 301 wurden noch ein Lapierre Froggy 718 (grün, Hammerschmidt, weisse 36er Fox Float) ein Canyon Hardtail und ein Cube AMS Pro geklaut.

Das 301 (Grösse M) sieht in etwa so aus wie auf diesem Bild:






allerdings mit folgenden neuen/anderen Komponenten:
Lenker/Vorbau: Syntace Force 119, 75 mm und ein Syntace Vector Carbon
Bremse: Avid Elixir CR
LRS: WhizzWheels DT240s/FR600, rote Alunippel, 2,35er Muddy Mary

Wir gehen davon aus, dass die Bikes von Leuten aus dem Ort geklaut wurden, die gesehen haben als wie sie in der Garage verstaut haben.
Es ist gut möglich, dass die damit im Lac Blanc Bikepark rumfahren. Wenn jemand von euch eines der Räder sieht, wär' ne kurze Info klasse.

Denn wie sagte der Polizist als wir die Anzeige aufgegeben haben: "Wenn Sie die Kerle im Park sehen sollten, rufen Sie uns und schlagen Sie sie nicht - oder hinterlassen Sie wenigstens keine Spuren"


----------



## xas (9. Oktober 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

leider muss ich noch einmal hier posten. Diebe haben unseren Keller am 9. Oktober 2009 in Wiesbaden leergeräumt und alle Bikes mitgenommen (4 Stück insgesamt). Ich vermute, dass es ein geplanter Diebstahl war, da der Keller nicht einsehbar ist und gezielt unser Keller aufgebrochen wurde. Da ich mein Geld anstelle in ein Auto lieber in Bikes stecke, darf ich jetzt auf öffentliche Verkehrsmittel umsteigen 


*1. Canyon Nerve XC 8 (Modell 2008) Gr. M*






Besonderheiten:die Kappen der Lager an der Schwinge sind schwarz, normalerweise silber bei allen Modellen bis 2008. Hat Canyon auf meinen Wunsch ausgetauscht (von den 2009er Modellen übernommen). Ansonsten habe ich folgende Teile getauscht: Selle Italia SLR Sattel, Tune RH1 Barends, Syntace F99 Vorbau, Syntace Duraflite Carbon Lenker, Elite Flaschenhalter.

*2. Canyon Nerve XC 8 Mid Season (Modell 2008) Gr. S*






Folgende Teile habe ich getauscht: Syntace Duraflite Carbon Lenker, rot eloxierte Tune RH1 Barends, Selle Italia Lady Gel Flow Sattel, Elite Flaschenhalter, VDO MC 1.0 Tacho.

*3. Merida S-Presso 500D (Modell 2008)*

Habe leider kein Bild. Folgende Teile habe ich getauscht: Vorbau Syntace F99, KCNC Spacer, Selle Italia Lady Gel Flow Sattel, Scorpo Sattelstütze.


*4. Cube LTD Comp (Modell 2006)*






Besonderheiten: Sattelstütze, Lenker und Barends sind silber poliert (das war eine ziemliche Handarbeit!). Decals an Felgen und Federgabel entfernt. Das Bike war für den City-Einsatz aufgebaut. Folgende Teile habe ich zusätzlich getauscht: Kurbel XT, Sattel Selle Italia SLR XC, Reifen Schwalbe Kojak. 

Vielleicht sieht ja jemand eines von Bikes noch mal...

Danke für eure Aufmerksamkeit...


----------



## stereofritzz (12. Oktober 2009)

mir wurde mein cube stereo xtr vor paar monaten geklaut! ich hatte 2 panzerschlösser dran und habs damit noch am fahrradständer festgemacht! es war bei mir an der schule wo ständig leute rumgelaufen sein müssen! ich hab nach ner stunde zufällig an den platz geschaut wo ichs abgestellt hatte und da wars schon weg! 
paar details: wie schon gesagt: CUBE Stereo XTR (2008), auffällig: Mavic crossmax slr! 
meine hoffnung es wieder zu finden is zwar mittlerweile gering weils wahrscheinlich sowieso in einzelteilen schon durch die gegend fährt aber falls es jemandem irgendwie zufällig angeboten wird bitte melden!


----------



## steam25 (12. Oktober 2009)

mein beileid. mögen dem dieb die eier abfaulen


----------



## stereofritzz (12. Oktober 2009)

das problem is ja auch noch dass ich normalerweise mit meiner stadtschlampe gefahren wäre(20 jahre alt, rosa is aber noch gut gelaufen) aber die wurde mir auch geklaut! übrigens auch abgesperrt aber nur mit so nem felgenschloss^^


----------



## DEAN48 (12. Oktober 2009)

DEAN48 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> heute Nacht wurde leider in meinem Fahrradabstellraum eingebrochen und 2 Räder entwendet. Es handelt sich um folgende Räder:
> 
> ...



Hallo,

nur zur Info: Das KLEIN ist auf dem Berliner Teile Basar aufgetaucht. Somit wird nur noch das DEAN gesucht.

Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DiaryOfDreams (12. Oktober 2009)

DEAN48 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> nur zur Info: Das KLEIN ist auf dem Berliner Teile Basar aufgetaucht. Somit wird nur noch das DEAN gesucht.



Erstmal Glückwunsch dazu.
Aber habt Ihr denn dann jetzt auch den Täter, oder konnte die Person die das verkauft hat glaubwürdig machen das sie es gefunden oder sonstwo günstig bekommen hat?


----------



## Scalpel3000 (12. Oktober 2009)

Hallo, 
mir wurde mein Rennrad Marke CANNONDALE R-3000 schwarz-matt (BBQ) in der Nacht vom 10.10. auf dem 11.10.2009 zwischen 21:00 UHR und 8:00UHR früh Stadtauswärts Zschopauer Str. in 09127 Chemnitz höhe FORD Pichel aus der Tiefgarage entwendet.
Angeschlossen war es mit einem 8mm Abus Seilschloss und einem ABUS Diskus Schloss, was zurückgelassen wurde. Bisher nicht aufgefunden wurde das ca. 1,5mtr. durchtrennte Seil mit Schlaufe und roter ABUS Verpressung/-Plombe.

Auffälligstes Merkmal ist eine kleine Beule leicht aus der Mitte heraus versetzt am Oberrohr.


Ausstattung wie folgt: 

Rahmen CANNONDALE R-3000 56cm komplett DuraAce 7800 mit 53-39 KB / 10-fach 12-27er DA-Cassette, Ksyrium SSC-SL Laufräder in silber mit neuwertigen Conti GP 4000S in schwarz.
Mit auffälligen silbernen TUNE Schnellspannern und kupferfarbener Rändelscheibe am HR Spanner (siehe Bild)
Syntace Racelite 7075 420mm Alu Lenker mit F-99 Vorbau 90mm, VDO Z-1 Tachohalter, auffälligen MTB 960 XTR Pedalen, neuer Thomson Masterpiece Sattelstütze 27,2 x 250mm mit Fizik Arione Flex Sattel und Cannondale Carbon Flaschenhalter mit schwarzen Alu Inbusschrauben. Außergewöhnliche Sattelklemme ohne Beschriftung und 3mm Inbus. Dazu noch mit schwarzen relativ neuen Swisstop Belägen

Belohnung / Absehen von einer Strafanzeige wird bei Rückgabe zugesichert.











[/QUOTE]


----------



## 2FLER (16. Oktober 2009)

erst vorhin passiert. 
nix "dramatisches", da nur ein frontlich entwendet wurde. es zeigt aber die DREISTIGKEIT und es beweist wieder einmal, dass man seine fahrräder am besten NIE - auch nicht "für ein paar minuten" - unbeobachtet lassen sollte..

ich war für nur ca. 2 minuten in einem laden, als plötzlich ein pärchen hinein kam u. fragte, wem das fahrrad vor der tür gehöre. sie sagten dann, dass gerade eben 2 personen, die türkisch miteinander gesprochen & türkisch ausgesehen hätten, sich just am lenker zu schaffen gemacht, die lampe abgebaut hätten u. dann verschwunden seien. ich lief dann in die "fluchtrichtung", konnte aber niemanden mehr identifizieren, auf den die beschreibung zugetroffen hätte.
bevor ich in den laden ging, standen einige meter weiter 2 türken (junger mann % junge frau), die sich mein fahrrad schon sehr genau angesehen hatten...
es ärgert mich schon sehr, da ich sehr, sehr, sehr wenig geld habe und mich 10-15 euro wirklich schon hart treffen. um einigermaßen mobil zu sein, hab ich jeden euro in mein fahrrad gesteckt
jeder euro mehr tut nun wieder weh
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ist zwar "nur" eine LED-batterie-frontleuchte, aber die muß ich auch wieder irgendwo kaufen...


----------



## steam25 (16. Oktober 2009)

am liebsten würde ich warten bis versicherung mein geld auszahlt, ein cube kaufen, unter starkstrom setzen und hinterm busch warten bis ein doofer ankommt und sich selbst toastet!
gleich wegschleifen und auf den nächsten warten.
das bringt mein rad zwar nicht zurück...aber es tut sicher verdammt gut


----------



## DerandereJan (16. Oktober 2009)

steam25 schrieb:


> ...




Dein Aufruf is grenzwertig.......... und wenn du versichert warst, sei froh das das Eisdielenbike weg is! 

Grüße Jan


----------



## steam25 (16. Oktober 2009)

aufruf? lies mal richtig mit. ich hoffe das sollte ein scherz sein. 
ansonsten: sowas von daneben dein kommentar! 
ich wünsche keinem das sein bike geklaut wird aber bei dir würdich fast ne ausnahme machen dann hättest du vielleicht nicht son unverschämtes mundwerk. echt nervig solche leute mit dieser leck arsch einstellung! 
wie auch immer ich bin hier fertig. den leuten die ihr bike auch nicht mehr haben viel glück noch.


----------



## blubie (16. Oktober 2009)

kauf ma dein "cube" ich kauf auch immer nur hersteller lol
ansonsten netter trollpost


----------



## hgan60 (21. Oktober 2009)

mir is ein rad geklaut worden...
-spezialized rockhopper,neu lackiert
-105 naben,messerspeichen,dp18 felgen tria maß
-conti grand prix mäntel
-rote dx bremsen
-deore umwerfer
-shimano kurbel,surly kettenblatt
-fsa steuesatz,karbon ring
-3ttt vorbau
-xlc pro lenker,gekürzt
-nishiki sattel

wenns einer sieht,in der bucht oder sonstwo..bitte pn oder dem fahrer gleich aufs maul !!


----------



## 08-15 (22. Oktober 2009)

Das WO wäre sehr hilfreich....


----------



## hgan60 (22. Oktober 2009)

Oldenburg i.Oldenbg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Salamander301 (23. Oktober 2009)

Hallo,
mir ist gestern mein Bike geklaut worden.
Abgestellt war es, wieder mal, am Augustinus Gymasium Weiden. 
Geklaut wurde es ungefähr im Zeitraum von 8.00 Uhr bis 13.00 Uhr.
Hier mal die Teileliste:
*Rahmen*: Scott Scale Seventy Gr M; Modell '08 schwarz-gelb-weiß
*Gabel*: Rock Shox Reba SL 100 mm (am linken Tauchrohr fehlt der Reba Aufkleber), mit Pushlock hebel, Postmount
*LRS*: Mavic Crossride Disc
*Mäntel*: Vorne: Fat Albert 2.25, hinten: Nobby Nic 2.25
*Bremsen: *Avid Juicy 3.5; vorne war eine 185mm G3C2 (Elixir) Scheibe verbaut.
*Shifter:* Shimano Deore
*Umwerfer*: Ebenfalls Deore
*Sattelstütze, Sattel, Vorbau & Lenker:* Scott
*Pedale:* Shimano PD-M 324
*Schaltwerk*: XT Shadow
*Cassette*: Deore
*Merkmale*: Flaschenhalter, Aufkleber nahe der Verschweißung von Unter- und Steuerrohr  "Lauf und Fahrradcenter Weiden"
*Rahmennummer* (am Tretlager): H7KB5230
*Gabelnummer*:   
Wert des ganzen: ca. 1300 

Wenn ich diese A********er in die Finger bekomme .
Anzeige habe ich bzw. meine Mutter erstattet, umliegende Bikeshops & Vereine sind auch informiert.

Hab zwar wenig Hoffnung dass ich es wiederbekomme, aber trotzdem: Haltet bitte die Augen offen! 
DANKE!

weitere Bilder kommen noch!


----------



## AndiBonn86 (23. Oktober 2009)

auch wenns im nachinein nicht mehr hilft, aber was macht so ein bike an einer schule ? 

trotzdem mein beileid...


----------



## Carolyli (23. Oktober 2009)

Mein Beleid! Hoffentlich hast du eine Bike Versicherung abgeschlossen! :-/

Aber wenn man zur Schule fährt, sollte man sich vllt für 50 Euro irgentwo ein altes Bike besorgen. Irgent nen Hollandrad. In der Schulzeit haben Diebe einfach zu viel Zeit. Egal wieviele Schlösser du dranmachst.


----------



## norman68 (23. Oktober 2009)

1: Es gibt extra für solch einen Fall einen Thread "Gestohlene Bikes"

2: Wir es wohl im Lokalforum hier am Board ehr was bringen

3: Hab die anderen ja schon geschrieben das man mit so eine Bike nicht in die Schule fährt.


----------



## sun909 (23. Oktober 2009)

Jungs,
"Beileid", wenn jemand gestorben ist, nicht bei einem Fahrrad. 

Häng einen Zettel an der Schule aus und such mal die üblichen Plätze auf, wo Gesocks so rumhängt (Bahnhof, Skaterplatz, etc.).

Chancen, da jemanden zu finden, sind recht hoch.

Ansonsten muß ich leider dem Vorredner Recht geben, ein Rad für > 1.300 Tacken gehört nie und nimmer 5 Stunden unbeaufsichtigt an eine Schule!

Hilft dir aber leider auch nicht weiter...

Viel Erfolg, dass du es wiederbekommst!

grüße
sun909


----------



## StullY (25. Oktober 2009)

Weiden i.d.Opf. ist eigentlich harmlos. Da sagen sich Fuchs und Hase gute Nacht. Deswegen und dann noch am Augustinus kann man dort scho sei Radl abstellen. 

Mein Mitgefühl hast Du auf jeden Fall!!!


----------



## Bayer (25. Oktober 2009)

weiden ist so nah an der tschechischen grenze, denke das rad ist mittlerweile schon im osten und in teile zerlegt


----------



## Salamander301 (25. Oktober 2009)

@All: Danke fürs Mitgefühl 
@Bayer: Die Befürchtung hab ich auch. Vielleicht besteht ja doch Hoffung; eine Drec***** hat sich mitm geklauten Ghost abgelegt 

Ciao 
Clemens


----------



## Deadmau5 (28. Oktober 2009)

Moin moin Leute, es wurde mal wieder ein Bike geklaut!!!

Und zwar geht es um das Bergamont Enduro 6.7 mit ner Marzocchi Single Crown (sorry,weiß nicht genau welche es ist,da es nicht mein Bike ist) und Single Track Felgen...!!!

Das Bike gehört nem Freund von mir und es wurde ihm Samstag Nacht in Hannover am Aegidientorplatz zwischen 21 - 23 Uhr geklaut...!!!

Nen gutes Merkmal ist vielleicht der nigelnagelneue Hinterbau,da dieser erst vor kurzem gebrochen war und ersetzt wurde...!!!

Die Infos die ich habe sind leider ein bisschen dürftig,wenn ich mehr von meinem Kumpel bekomme,schreib ich sie natürlich noch rein...!!!

Seit bitte so nett und haltet ein Auge offen falls ihr mal bei Ebay oder inner hannoverschen Stadt unterwegs sein solltet!!!

Bild vom bike is auch am Start,aber leider lässt auch die Quali ein bisschen zu wünschen übrig:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deadmau5 (28. Oktober 2009)

sun909 schrieb:


> Jungs,
> "Beileid", wenn jemand gestorben ist, nicht bei einem Fahrrad.
> 
> *Häng einen Zettel an der Schule aus und such mal die üblichen Plätze auf, wo Gesocks so rumhängt (Bahnhof, Skaterplatz, etc.).*
> ...



in allem muss ich dir recht geben,ausser in dem von mir fett-editierten...!!!denn das könnte den dieb,wenn er das liest abschrecken und das rad würde im keller verrotten...!!!so is die chance wenigstens noch etwas größer,den typen aufm rad inner stadt zu erwischen,haben wir hier auch schonmal erlebt!!!nicht-biker achten eh nicht sooo sehr auf die räder,ambitionierte biker sehen schon eher was für nen rad da gefahren wird und würden eher agieren wenn sie es wiedererkennen!!!ausserdem spricht sich sowas ja in der localen szene immer herum wenn jemanden ein bike geklaut wurde und man kennt ja meistens die bikes der leute aus der umgebung!!!


----------



## bastis (28. Oktober 2009)

Deadmau5 schrieb:


> Moin moin Leute, es wurde mal wieder ein Bike geklaut!!!
> 
> Und zwar geht es um das Bergamont Enduro 6.7 mit ner Marzocchi Single Crown (sorry,weiß nicht genau welche es ist,da es nicht mein Bike ist) und Single Track Felgen...!!!
> 
> ...




es ist eine rock shox domain u turn 180... die schwinge ist eigentlich als neu nicht mehr zu erkennen, aufällig ist zum beispiel das in hannova nur eins davon fährt!! und es fehlt ein hinterrad, also es müssten dann zwei verschiedene drauf sein vorne ist ne sunrimes mit schwalbe  space!!


----------



## Kampfmaschine (29. Oktober 2009)

@ bastis

Wieso stellt man sowas am Aegi ab? Vorallem um die Uhrzeit!!


----------



## bastis (29. Oktober 2009)

Kampfmaschine schrieb:


> @ bastis
> 
> Wieso stellt man sowas am Aegi ab? Vorallem um die Uhrzeit!!



weil ich da arbeite, und es imma da stehen habe, ich sehe es ja quassi den ganzen tag, ausser abend wenn es dunkel ist u nd gerade keiner zeit hat!


----------



## Mückel__ (30. Oktober 2009)

Deadmau5 schrieb:


> Moin moin Leute, es wurde mal wieder ein Bike geklaut!!!
> 
> Und zwar geht es um das Bergamont Enduro 6.7 mit ner Marzocchi Single Crown (sorry,weiß nicht genau welche es ist,da es nicht mein Bike ist) und Single Track Felgen...!!!
> 
> ...




mit welchem Schloss gesichert?


----------



## Tabletop84 (30. Oktober 2009)

bastis schrieb:


> weil ich da arbeite, und es imma da stehen habe, ich sehe es ja quassi den ganzen tag, ausser abend wenn es dunkel ist u nd gerade keiner zeit hat!



Das ist ja grade das Problem! Der Dieb hat alle Zeit der Welt sich darauf vorzubereiten und schlägt dann bei der besten Gelegenheit zu.

Das ist eigentlich nur eine Frage der Zeit bis das passiert. Mit sowas würde ich nie zur Arbeit fahren. 50 für ein altes Herrenrad und gut ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Escobar78 (1. November 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

jetzt hat es mich leider auch erwischt. In der Zeit von gestern Nachmittag 16.00 Uhr bis heut Nachmittag 13.30 Uhr ist mir aus meinem Keller mein Hardtail geklaut worden ( mein SX haben Sie stehen lassen  ).
Wohnort: Dülmen
Das ist eigentlich ein Kaff hier und ich wohne in einer echt ruhigen Ecke. Der Täter muss also genau gewusst haben wo mein Keller ist und was sich darin befindet.
Austattung war ungefähr wie folgt:

Cesur Rahmen matt schwarz
Lenker:Truvativ XR
Bremsen:Magura Julie Bremsen
Gabel: Suntour XCP
Antrieb + Schaltung : Schimano LX + XT Mix
Pedale : Truvativ Holzfeller
Felgen: Sun Rims DC1- XC
Naben : XT






Wäre nett wenn Ihr Augen und Ohren offen halten könntet.
Besten Dank
Gruß Kevin


----------



## plug (1. November 2009)

wow, hier sind ganz schön viele gestohlene fahrräder aufgelistet.

aber wenn man viel geld für ein velo ausgibt, sollte man sich vieleicht auch mal gedanken über den diebstahlschutz machen. 

mir wurde noch nie ein rad geklaut. ich benutze das new york lock von kryptonite. ich weiss, dass selbst dieses schloss mit gewalt und auch ohne gewalt geöffnet werden kann. aber die diebe werden offensichtlich davon abgeschreckt und suchen sich dann lieber räder mit nem billigschloss.


----------



## Kettenglied (2. November 2009)

Problem an Billigschlössern ist das man damit Billigräder sichert. Ein teures Kryptonite hingegen zeigt ganz deutlich -> das Bike ist ebenfalls teuer.

Ich würde einfach sagen, ganz egal wie hochwertig das Schloss ist, ein teures Bike darf man nicht unbeaufsichtigt stehen lassen. Weder kurz noch lang. Ein solches Bike gehört auch nicht in den Hochhauskeller wo quasi jeder reinkommt der unten sturmklingelt oder die Tür zum Treppenhaus sowieso durchgehend offen ist. Sowas gehört auch nicht in den hoteleigenen Fahrradkeller.
Würde ich in einem solchen Haus wohnen dann würde ich das Bike mit in die Wohnung nehmen oder auf den Balkon stellen oder so.....

Es muß ja noch nichtmal geklaut werden. Es reicht schon wenn es zerstört wird oder teilweise demontiert wird.


----------



## jummesblond (2. November 2009)

Bike gestohlen!!!!
An alle mir wurde am 28.10.2009
mein Bergamont Kiez040  hier in Mülheim Speldorf gestohlen.
Auffälligkeiten sind:
Dirtjumper 3
doubletrack Felgen
Magura Julie (neon orange Bremssättel)
X-Förmige Pedalen (neon orange)
vorne links am Steuer rohr ist ein Homepage aufkleber (www.jasmin-kai.de)
Wer hat was gesehen?
Hinweise bitte sofort melden([email protected])
Schon mal danke für eure mithilfe im vorraus


----------



## sarahsmac08 (3. November 2009)

Hey und hallo!
Ich weiß, das klingt jetzt vielleicht wie eine Lappalie für die Superbiker unter euch, aber mir ist mein altes Peugeot Rad vom Wohnheim Parkplatz geklaut worden (war abgeschlossen, leider mit altem SChloss, das neue benutz ich nur zusätzlich an der Uni). So, auf jeden Fall hab ich es 6 Tage später (letzten Freitag), auf einem anderen Parkplatz meines Wohnheims wiederentdeckt - mit neuem Lenker und SAttel, sowie einem neuen Schloss dran. Natürlich.
Den FAhrradpass hab ich zum Glück, aber was soll ich jetzt machen, wenn dieses A... (sorry) von Fahrraddieb im selben Wohnheim wohnt????? 
Anzeige erstatten und dann was?


----------



## jojogte (3. November 2009)

sarahsmac08 schrieb:


> Hey und hallo!
> Ich weiß, das klingt jetzt vielleicht wie eine Lappalie für die Superbiker unter euch, aber mir ist mein altes Peugeot Rad vom Wohnheim Parkplatz geklaut worden (war abgeschlossen, leider mit altem SChloss, das neue benutz ich nur zusätzlich an der Uni). So, auf jeden Fall hab ich es 6 Tage später (letzten Freitag), auf einem anderen Parkplatz meines Wohnheims wiederentdeckt - mit neuem Lenker und SAttel, sowie einem neuen Schloss dran. Natürlich.
> Den FAhrradpass hab ich zum Glück, aber was soll ich jetzt machen, wenn dieses A... (sorry) von Fahrraddieb im selben Wohnheim wohnt?????
> Anzeige erstatten und dann was?



Mehrere Möglichkeiten

1.würde nen fettes Schloss drummachen und dann ab zur Polizei. SO verschwindet das Rad dann nicht in der Zwischenzeit.
2. Schloss knacken und Bike mitnehmen.
3. dich mit Freunden als Zeugen auf die lauer legen und den potentiellen Dieb zur Rede stellen, mit Anzeige und Polizei drohen bei uneinsicht oder ihn festhalten bis die Polizei kommt.  Obacht mit dem festhalten.  Ihr dürft ihn nur solange festhalten bis die personalien eindeutig geklärt (Jedermannsfestname oder so) sind oder die Polizei eintrifft.  Wichtig sind Zeugen!  
4. Mit Kamera auf die lauer legen und schöne Fotos zur Beweissicherung machen etc

etc.

Kommt halt drauf an.  Willst du nur dein Rad zurück.  Willst du das er stress bekommt.  Mir würde es ja ums Prinzip gehen und den Kerl abkasieren lassen.

mfg jojo


----------



## sarahsmac08 (3. November 2009)

Ich könnte also den Hausmeister fragen, ob er mir das Schloss öffnet, wenn ich ihm den Fahrradpass mit der Rahmennummer zeige?
WEnn der Kerl Stress bekommt, brauch ich dann keine Angst zu haben, dass der mir danach Stress macht und womöglich das Rad demoliert?


----------



## jojogte (3. November 2009)

sarahsmac08 schrieb:


> Ich könnte also den Hausmeister fragen, ob er mir das Schloss öffnet, wenn ich ihm den Fahrradpass mit de Rahmennummer zeige?



Könntest du auch.  
Schau mal ob das ein Jurist ist.  Kannst dem seine Zukunft damit versauen wenn du magst.  Sowas ist bestimmt schon ne vorstrafe.  Ich meine das ist ja nicht einfach geklaut, das wurde noch umgeändert um es "unauffälliger" zu machen.  Echt frech.  Da ist kriminelle Energie dahinter...

Schön waren die Zeiten als man alles so rumliegen lassen konnte am Campus.  Mittlerweile wird alles geklaut was rumliegt und in die Autos eingebrochen aufm Parkplatz etc. 

mfg jojo


----------



## sarahsmac08 (3. November 2009)

Vom Sattel her kann man nur sehen, dass er einen fetten H.... haben muss. Ob das als Indiz für Jurist gilt, möchte ich nicht behaupten. Ich ruf gleich bei der Polizei an, schließlich will ich meinen alten Sattel oder einen 
neuen Damensattel draufbekommen...und den muss DER mir dann zahlen...boah, ich bin soows von sauer auf den Typen...

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe!!!!!!

mvlg

Sarah


----------



## nun_der_chef (3. November 2009)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Das ist eigentlich nur eine Frage der Zeit bis das passiert. Mit sowas würde ich nie zur Arbeit fahren. 50 für ein altes Herrenrad und gut ist.



Tja, nur bei 38km ein Weg ist das mit nem 50,- Rad kein Spaß.

Meins war abgeschlossen (zugegeben mit einem schlechten 30,- Abus-Schloss), der Fahrradabstellplatz umgeben von Büros mit Glasfront, Videoüberwacht und trotzdem geklaut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ferkelmann (3. November 2009)

sarahsmac08 schrieb:


> Vom Sattel her kann man nur sehen, dass er einen fetten H.... haben muss. Ob das als Indiz für Jurist gilt, möchte ich nicht behaupten .....


 
zu geil...


----------



## Corleone (4. November 2009)

Hallo Leute,

mein Bike ist auch weg! :kotz:

Heute Morgen um 07:40 Uhr vor der Praxis Dr. Starke in Essen-Steele GEKLAUT worden, trotzt abmontiertem Vorderrad! 

Specialized Enduro Pro Braun Rahmennummer: PM5D4286
Mavic Cross Max Enduro UST Disc (nur Hinterrad, Vorderrad hab ich!  )
Rock Shox Pike Air 454 Maxle U-Turn 140mm Grau
Formula Oro k24 Silber 200mm V/H
Sram Trigger Schalthebel
Shimano XT komplett
Fox DHX 4.0 Air Dämpfer
Kind Shok i900-R Sattelstütze Ø 30,9 mm 400 mm mit Fernbedienung
Syntace VRO System + Griffe
Polar Uhr
Garmin Halterung
Enduro Schutzbleche fest verschraubt
am Oberrohr 3 Kabelbinder zur Fixierung der Sattelstützenzuges

Belohnung ist Ehrensache


----------



## Ferkelmann (4. November 2009)

Oh Mann, hast´s so eilig gehabt? Hoffentlich kriegst das Radl wieder.


----------



## Scapin (4. November 2009)

Du hast doch nicht allen Ernstes dieses Bike vorm Onkel Doktor stehen lassen? Darf ich fragen, welche Fachrichtung der Dr. Starke hat?


----------



## Ferkelmann (4. November 2009)

Daß ich´s Vorderrad noch habe, würde mich nicht unbedingt so ins Stimmungshoch versetzen!?


----------



## 08-15 (5. November 2009)

versehe ich das richtig?
Du hast das Vorderrad rausgenommen, anstatt das Bike abzuschliessen?


----------



## trek 6500 (5. November 2009)

..wenn dem so wäre , hätte er´s net anders verdient ....


----------



## flov (5. November 2009)

Och, ich nehme auch FahrrÃ¤der ohne Vorder- und Hinterrad sowie Sattel, wenn der Rahmen nicht so billig ist.
Nee im Ernst, so etwas kann man nur machen, wenn das Rad in schnell erreichbarer NÃ¤he sowie sich im Sichtbereich befindet. Der nahezu durchgehende Blick auf das Fahrrad ist dabei nicht zu vergessen.
Ich habe auch schon mal Ã¼berlegt, ob ich meine Stadtschlampe gegen das 800â¬ Rennrad, welches ein Herr gerade vor dem Supermarkt (vÃ¶llig ungesichert) "mal ebend schnell" abgestellt hat, eintauschen soll. Das wÃ¤re ein verdammt einfaches Spiel gewesen, da ich ihn ja gesehen habe wie er in den Laden geht, ohne sich umzudrehen, hinter der nÃ¤chsten Ecke verschwindet. Nein, aber der potenzielle Dieb wird genau das Selbe beobachten, bevor er zuschlÃ¤gt.


----------



## Corleone (5. November 2009)

flov schrieb:


> Och, ich nehme auch Fahrräder ohne Vorder- und Hinterrad sowie Sattel, wenn der Rahmen nicht so billig ist.
> Nee im Ernst, so etwas kann man nur machen, wenn das Rad in schnell erreichbarer Nähe sowie sich im Sichtbereich befindet. Der nahezu durchgehende Blick auf das Fahrrad ist dabei nicht zu vergessen.
> Ich habe auch schon mal überlegt, ob ich meine Stadtschlampe gegen das 800 Rennrad, welches ein Herr gerade vor dem Supermarkt (völlig ungesichert) "mal ebend schnell" abgestellt hat, eintauschen soll. Das wäre ein verdammt einfaches Spiel gewesen, da ich ihn ja gesehen habe wie er in den Laden geht, ohne sich umzudrehen, hinter der nächsten Ecke verschwindet. Nein, aber der potenzielle Dieb wird genau das Selbe beobachten, bevor er zuschlägt.


 
Ja hast Recht!
Wir sprechen leider von nicht mal 3min.
Rad samt Steckachse mitgenommen, Arzthelferin bescheid gesagt und Bike war weg, ich denke es war ein Anwohner.
Jedenfalls wissen so ziemlich alle Läden und Vereine bescheid, Plakate werde ich gleich weiter verteilen. Die Hoffnung Stirbt zuletzt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schawen (5. November 2009)

Mir wurde leider auch mein Bike gestohlen. Sollte der *&$§"§"% damit so rumfahren ist er ziehmlich dumm, aber ein Versuch ist es Wert:


Scott Scale 50
gestohlen am: 21.10.2009 - 22.10.2009
in: 30629 Hannover

Merkmale:
goldener Vorbau + Lenker (Spank Royala) + weiße Griffe

Bilder:











Belohnung ist selbstverständlich!


----------



## Ferkelmann (6. November 2009)

Leider werden die meisten Bike ausgeschlachtet und auffällige Rahmen dann "entsorgt".
Ein Dieb der mit geklautem Bike erwischt wird, hats meiner Meinung nach verdient, vom selbigen geprügelt zu werden..


----------



## grzi (8. November 2009)

Hallo Zusammen,

wie nicht anders zu erwarten geht es um einen Diebstahl und ich mÃ¶chte euch im Namen eines Freundes bitten die Augen offen zu halten!

Es geht um ein neues Merida O.Nine â absolutes EinzelstÃ¼ck mit einem VK von 5500EUR! Die BETONUNG liegt auf EINZELSTÃCK â Bilder weiter unten!

Den Rahmen gibt es nur einmal auf der Welt, deshalb kÃ¶nnt ihr sicher sein, wenn ihr den Rahmen seht, dass ihr das gestohlene Bike vor Augen habt!

Hier die Daten:
Modell Merida O.Nine 3800
GrÃ¶Ãe 18 Zoll in Sonderlackierung Matt
Carbonrahmen 920g leicht 
XTR Schaltgruppe
XTR Bremsgruppe
FOX Federgabel
DT-Swiss Carbonlaufradsatz 
FSA-Lenker und FSA-Vorbau 
Merida`s neue CarbonsattelstÃ¼tze

Belohnung 500 Euro!

Wenn ihr das Bike seht â sofort melden an die Polizei und an [email protected]

Danke fÃ¼r eure Mithilfe! Den Kerl sollten wir kriegen 

EDIT: Naturlich Ort des Geschehens: GroÃ-Bieberau - bei Reinheim im Odenwald - Bike kann allerdings schon Ã¼ber alle Berge sein...


----------



## 4mate (8. November 2009)

Ort?


----------



## radastir (8. November 2009)

Nicht böse sein, aber ich mag diesen Thread - die Bilder sind manchmal echt Porno 

Ich halte die Augen offen...


----------



## cubaner56 (8. November 2009)

@GRZI
ist das Rad etwa auch aus einem Gemeinschaftskeller mit Holzverschlag geklaut worden? ...so wie viele andere Räder hier im Forum auch?
Räder solch einer Preisklasse gehören, wenn man sie nicht fährt, in die Wohnung und außerhalb nicht aus den (eigenen) Augen!!
...wünsche Euch, das ihr es wieder findet!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grzi (8. November 2009)

Das ging direkt aus dem Laden raus - von Bezahlen hat der Kollege nix gehalten! Die Jungs lassen sich schon was einfallen!


----------



## basti138 (8. November 2009)

Leck mich am A****, das hat sich gelohnt
Probefahrt, oder was?


----------



## gerbabo (18. November 2009)

auch mein Bike ist wech ,war eins von BULLS ,genau war es ein BULLS Comp 4.50 hehe ja genau BULLS ja ihr mich auch

sorray aber das musste sein  hmm wo is es ^^ohh nein 

so ma genauere Daten

Sattel Selly Italia Explorer
Sattel Stutze eine von BUM 
Gabel RockShox RECON SL AIR model 08
Schaltgriffe Sram X-9 links und rechts 
Kurbel Shimano XT Model 08
umwerfer Shimano LX Model Ka
Schaltwerk Sram 7er Schawartz
Ritzel 9er Shimano
Kette HG93 LX
Bereifung Vorne WTB Velociraptor
Bereifung Hinten WTB WeirWolf
Bremsen Trektro Auriga 180 mm vorn so wie hinten


die beleuchtung hab ich noch ,so an sich war das bike bei jemanden der mir ne neue XT kette raufhauen wolte .

sowie neue Bremsbläge ,kenne ihn an sich gut ,aber wer ist so ein vollpfosten ,die kiste draussen zu lassen.

glaube das er es war ist auch egal wech ist es. mist

so leute, aber das bild ist einwenig älter ,und die kiste ist oder war nicht auf speed aus ,dar ich einwenig dick bin ,muste das bike was aushalten

so wurde ma sagen R.I.P bike

Bin nun auf der suche nach nem Bike bis 1300 euro

nicht gebraucht solte es sein aber ich werde hier nen neuen
Thread eröffnen

so danke an alle

das Bike kommt aus Hamburg Deutschlad in Eimsbüttel

MfG gerbabo


----------



## Mettwurst82 (19. November 2009)

mal ne dumme frage: warst du bei der polizei? grade wegen deines verdachts...


----------



## gerbabo (19. November 2009)

Ja ,da war ich ,bekomme auch ,ck 80 % wieder an geld ,glaube das ich so, Ck 800 Euro rein investiert habe. aber das ist echt mist das es wech ist

war sher zufrieden damit  wo is es nee bitte nich


MfG gerbabo


----------



## 08-15 (19. November 2009)

gerbabo schrieb:


> Ja ,da war ich ,bekomme auch ,ck 80 % wieder an geld ,glaube das ich so, Ck 800 Euro rein investiert habe. aber das ist echt mist das es wech ist
> 
> war sher zufrieden damit  wo is es nee bitte nich
> 
> ...


Was für ein Deutsch.
Mann Mann Mann. Etwas Mühe sollte man sich schon geben.


----------



## maScie (21. November 2009)

Schon wieder ein Bike weniger 

Gestohlenes Bike:
weißes Hardtail (Marke Eigenbau)
LÜBECK

Auffälligkeiten:
Gabel: Rock Shocks 98er BoXXer weiß lackiert
Gabelbrücken: 1x Boxxer-Neu, 1x violettes Metall
Schwalbe Table Top Reifen 
Amöba Scud Kettenführung 
HR: DoubleTrack 
VR: Rodie DH Felge + TX Quando Steckachsnabe
rote linear-Bremsbaudenzughülle
Selbstgefrästes Schaltauge











Wer es so oder so ähnlich in Nordeutschland entdeckt oder angeboten bekommt, könnte mir netterweise einen Hinweis hinterlassen.

Nicht das edelste, nicht das neueste, wenig gefahren in letzter Zeit, und dennoch sch**** dass es weg ist. Somal man mit damals zusammen gebastelten Bikes bei der Versicherung auf Granit beißt.
War zwar nicht mein eigenes Bike, aber jetzt kann ich mit meinem Bruder nicht mehr biken.


----------



## jan_hl (21. November 2009)

Achja, Luebeck, die Stadt der Fahrraddiebe...


----------



## bikeki (23. November 2009)

Heute wurde mitten am Tag mein Mountainbike (Specialized Stumpjumper FSR Elite, Modell 2008) aus dem Treppenhaus in Darmstadt gestohlen. Ich habe die stille Hoffnung, dass der Depp damit hier irgendwo rumfährt oder vielleicht einen schönen Ausflug auf den Meli macht und da erwischt wird.

Das Bike ist grau-schwarz-bronze und hat große graue BMX-Pedale und einen richtig flachen Specialized Sattel. Rahmengröße M.

Vielen Dank für´s Mitsuchen
Kirsten


----------



## G-ZERO FX (24. November 2009)

so bei mir ist es auch soweit.

Mir wurde mein geliebtes Rennrad in HD am Bahnhof geklaut. Hier ein Bild






Vll erkennt ja jemand das VR wieder.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xas (28. November 2009)

Hallo,

hier mal eine kleine positive Nachricht zu diesem Thema. Eines von unseren 4 gestohlenen Bikes konnte die Polizei sicherstellen. Leider keines von den teuren MTB's, sondern nur das Merida Fitnessbike meiner Freundin. Der Rahmen ist verkratzt und hat ein paar Farbflecke, sonst ist aber noch alles dran (selbst der Syntace F99). Hätte nicht gedacht, dass überhaupt eines der Räder je wieder auftaucht - bei den MTB's mache ich mir da auch keine Hoffnungen mehr. Auf jeden Fall hat die Polizei jemanden ausgehoben und ich hoffe, wir bekommen nächste Woche bei der Sachbearbeiterin noch ein paar mehr Infos. Das beste ist aber, dass auf dem Rahmen mit einem Aufkleber neben der Vorgangsnummer und dem Polizeirevier auch der (zumindest hier seltene) Name des Beschuldigten verzeichnet ist.

Viele Grüße,
xas


----------



## passij (29. November 2009)

Wenigstens etwas. Ist schön zu hören!


----------



## HenkerAmLenker (2. Dezember 2009)

Es ist schon recht erschreckend, was man hier so alles liest. Ich hab das Thema ehrlich gesagt nur 
überflogen................ Naja, es gibt halt alle Arten von Menschen. Die einen arbeiten hart um sich was leisten zu können und andere eignen sich das gekaufte einfach an, in dem sie es klauen. 
Ich meine, der Gedanke etwas zu besitzen, was man sich eigentlich nicht leisten kann reizt jeden, jedoch sollte es auch beim Gedanken bleiben.

Wir sind im August von Magdeburg aus den Elberadweg Richtung Tschechei geradelt... Zumindest wollten wir so weit 
kommen. Kurz vor Dresden mussten wir unsere Fahrt abbrechen. Rast gemacht und unsere angeschlossenen Bikes dabei 
knapp 15 Minuten ausser Sicht gelassen. Als wir wiederkamen staunten wir nicht schlecht als auf einmal eins 
fehlte.... Ja super Sache.. Die Hälfte der Strecke war geschafft und noch knapp 20 km bis zur Pension...... Es 
handelt sich jetzt nicht um große Werte, jedoch mussten wir alles abblasen dir Tour war gegessen. Nur wegen so 
einem Spinner, der sich absolut keine Waffel gemacht hat. Ich bin geheilt und wenn ich irgendwo einen erwische, wie 
er mit Werkzeug an einem Rad rumfummelt..... - hmm, im Endeffekt ist es noch sein eigenes Bike und er hat den 
Schlüssel vom Schloss verschmissen.


----------



## gobo (2. Dezember 2009)

hi

hab das ganze hier auch ein wenig überflogen und muß sagen das einige von euch es selbst schuld sind.
ich habe selber zwei sehr hochwertige bikes und muß sagen das ich auf diese mit adleraugen wache!!wenn ich aber lese das der ein oder andere
mit seinem teuren rad in die stadt fährt um erledigungen zu machen und diesen an einer fahrrad halterung,laterne o.ä fest macht muß man sich doch nicht wundern wenn es weg ist.würde ich in der stadt wohnen dann wären meine bikes in der wohnung und nicht im flur,keller oder garage!!
selbst wenn ich mit meinem rad in die stadt fahren würde dann ginge dieses überall mit rein!!kann doch keiner verbieten schließlich dürfen kinderwagen,rollstühle etc. ja auch in geschäfte rein.ich finde es sehr hart
wenn man ein rad über mehrere wochen o. monate aufbaut evtl.5 km gefahren ist und es dann einem gestohlen wird.aber wie gesagt,manch einer ist es selbst schuld!!

mfg


----------



## HenkerAmLenker (2. Dezember 2009)

Ja klar würde ich ein Bike, was 2000 Euro kostet nicht aus den Augen lassen. Aber, wenn ich in eine Gaststätte gehe bzw Einkäufe erledige, dann kann das Rad nicht immer mitgenommen werden. Es kommt oft auf die Situation an... 
Klar war es auch ein Fehler, die Räder ohne Aufsicht zu lassen, aber sind wir denn nur von solchen Idioten umgeben, welche gleich jede Gelegenheit nutzen??? Ich find das echt erbärmlich.


----------



## freigeist (2. Dezember 2009)

nur kann man leider manchmal garnicht so blöde denken -wie andere dreist sind- 
selbst erlebt... hart erarbeitete 2500,- für die katz..

dreckspack..


----------



## karsten reincke (2. Dezember 2009)

LEIDER ist es so, daß man seinBike nicht alleinlassen kann. Wenn ich mit meiner besseren Hälfte eine Tour mache, dann paßt einer von uns immer auf die Räder auf. Es geht nicht anders! Mir wurden 1993 zwei Bikes geklaut, und seitdem bin ich äußerst vorsichtig.


----------



## HenkerAmLenker (2. Dezember 2009)

Ja, leder kann man sich heute nicht mehr sicher fühlen. Am besten man kauft sich ne alte Diamant-Möhre....................... Die klaut wenigstens keiner


----------



## freigeist (2. Dezember 2009)

so'ne rote alte diamant-hippe ist mein derzeitiges gefährt 

aber auch diese werden geruppt. jibt jenug affen die zu faul sind zum laufen und dann wird auch sowas entwendet und bei nichtgebrauch in die nächste ecke gedonnert 

am besten wird man fett und lässt das mit den bikes sein... wird eh alles überbewertet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HenkerAmLenker (2. Dezember 2009)

Hmm, nen Pittbull danebenketten - am Besten schön hungrig..........

oder die Räder ordentlich sichern. Ich hab grad beim Stöbern das hier entdeckt: http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250469201224


----------



## snoopz (2. Dezember 2009)

Pitlock-Derivate gibt es doch schon ewig. Kannst auch einfach ein Stahlkabel nehmen für die Laufräder, z.B. Abus Cobra (?) oder das teil von Kryptonite. Klaufest ist nichts, nur gegen Mitnahmediebstahl kann man sich sichern. Protip: Sattel nicht vergessen.


----------



## gobo (3. Dezember 2009)

die hatten doch mal im fernseh einen bericht über fahrradschlösser,da haben sie fünf o. sechs getestet,und alle konnte man aufmachen.das tolle
an der sache war das es sogar eine interessen gemeinschaft gibt die sich
ausschließlich auf das knacken von schlössern spezialisiert,war wohl ein offizieler club.die haben das auch getestet ob passanten reagieren,tja was
soll ich da sagen was passierte,nix!bin mir nicht ganz sicher aber kann man nicht auch schnäppchen machen wenn beim trachten verein ein versteiger
ung ist??ich will damit sagen das du da auch gutes für wenig geld bekommst und da ist es denke ich mal nicht so tragisch wenns geklaut wird.

mfg


----------



## HenkerAmLenker (3. Dezember 2009)

Jungs, das macht Mut!!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ETy-03gVlq0"]YouTube- Fahrrad-DiebstÃ¤hle (konkret - das Servicemagazin)[/ame]


----------



## gobo (3. Dezember 2009)

lach,ja auch das soll es geben


----------



## mike-salomon (3. Dezember 2009)

*Also Grundsätzlich würde ich mal raushauen:

Wer ein geiles Bike hat und es irgendwo stehen lässt, ist selber Schuld. Wenn jemand ein Bike klauen will, dann schafft er es, EGAL mit welchem Schloß es gesichert ist.
90% gehen mit einem Seitenschneider unter 1 Minute auf.

Mir wurde selbst 2004 ein Bike geklaut 2500,-  futsch.

Trotz 1000,- Belohnung (500,- fürs Bike - 500,- für Täter) einfach futsch.

Jetzt habe ich eine Kompromißlösung gefunden.

A. Mein Bike nirgends mehr stehenlassen!
B. Ich hab ein altes Nokia 6230 geschlachtet, schlanker gemacht (96g), das Ladekabel direkt am Handy installiert und im Sattelrohr versenkt (mit Folie fixiert).
Jetzt muß ich zwar jeden Sonntag mein Bike für 3 Stunden an die Steckdose hängen, aber dank TOGO-Kinder Handy Vertrag, kann ich es selbst und jederzeit Online orten.

Tip: Klaut es mir doch...
*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Surfmoe (3. Dezember 2009)

mike-salomon schrieb:


> B. Ich hab ein altes Nokia 6230 geschlachtet, schlanker gemacht (96g), das Ladekabel direkt am Handy installiert und im Sattelrohr versenkt (mit Folie fixiert).
> Jetzt muß ich zwar jeden Sonntag mein Bike für 3 Stunden an die Steckdose hängen, aber dank TOGO-Kinder Handy Vertrag, kann ich es selbst und jederzeit Online orten.
> 
> Tip: Klaut es mir doch...
> [/FONT][/SIZE][/B]



Und das klappt? Genial..


----------



## BaronAlex (3. Dezember 2009)

Ja, vorallem, wenn man es offentlich postet und dann im Idealfall (für die Assis) auch noch Foto's von seinem Rad im Fotoalbum oder Profil hat.

Idee gut, Ausführung kann man in manchen Dingen verbessern.


----------



## ofi (3. Dezember 2009)

mike-salomon schrieb:


> *B. Ich hab ein altes Nokia 6230 geschlachtet, schlanker gemacht (96g), das Ladekabel direkt am Handy installiert und im Sattelrohr versenkt (mit Folie fixiert).*
> *Jetzt muß ich zwar jeden Sonntag mein Bike für 3 Stunden an die Steckdose hängen, aber dank TOGO-Kinder Handy Vertrag, kann ich es selbst und jederzeit Online orten.*
> 
> *Tip: Klaut es mir doch...*


 
Das hab ich auch schonmal gehört aber wie kannst du es orten? Ich dachte Handyortung kann nur die Polizei und ist ansonsten illegal!? Wenn sich das so einfach machen lässt würd ich da auch drüber nachdenke, hab noch zwei Uralthandys. Hab meine guten Bikes zwar immer im Schlafzimmer stehen aber schaden kanns ja nicht.

edit: Habs grad bei Toggo nachgelesen. Wie willst du denn dein Bike bei einem so grossen Ortungsgebiet wiederfinden? Ist ne gute Idee aber z.B. hier in Köln kannst du sowas vergessen!


----------



## HandyEntsperrer (3. Dezember 2009)

Man könnte die Nummer bei einem Ortungsdienst anmelden, dann bekommt man genaue Koordinaten.


----------



## basti138 (3. Dezember 2009)

> * Tip: Klaut es mir doch...*


Wenn ich es finde, werf ich es auf den nächsten Güterzug richtung Sibirien - Zieh dich schon mal warm an

Die Idee mit dem Handy ist aber nicht dumm... Wirds einem am Biergarten gezogen, kann man schnell mit dem Bike vom Spezl oder so hinterher.

Edit: ist es auf Lautlos?


----------



## HenkerAmLenker (3. Dezember 2009)

Hmm, also wenn das funzt....... Ich weiß net so recht.


----------



## Stolem (3. Dezember 2009)

maScie schrieb:


> Schon wieder ein Bike weniger
> 
> Gestohlenes Bike:
> weißes Hardtail (Marke Eigenbau)
> ...



Um das ganze nochmal zu korrigieren:
Es ist ein Chaka Firestorm Rahmen mit FSA The Pig DH Pro Steuersatz.

Woher ich das weiß? War mal mein Rahmen.

ALles gute das Freds Radl wieder kommt!!


----------



## HandyEntsperrer (3. Dezember 2009)

@basti138

Wenn er das Handy zerlegt hat und ohne LCD, Speaker etc. verbaut hat, wirds wohl kaum klingeln oder leuchten.


----------



## Gruendauer (3. Dezember 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

uns wurden am Montag bei einem Einbruch beide Scott Genius 20 Modell 2009 (1 mal XL und 1 mal S) gestohlen. Das Rad meiner Frau war gerade mal 3 Monate alt. So eine Sch....

Fahrgestellnummern 
XL : STW06D2XL08060090
S : STM06D20S08070022

Falls jemand hier eins der Räder angeboten bekommt, hackt den Kerlen die Hände ab !!

Schönen Abend noch,
Matthias


----------



## mike-salomon (4. Dezember 2009)

Ich kanns schon öffentlich "posten", da ihr mein Bike nicht kennt!
(...mit Folie fixiert) ist auch nicht mehr aktuell! 

Und: Nein es klingelt nicht mehr 

Toggo funzelt bei uns hier schon ziemlich gut! 20000 Einwohner
Köln, naja keine Ahnung - aber da gibt es andere Möglichkeiten.
z.B. ADAC Registrierung

Anzeige gegen unbekannt = bringt nicht viel...
Bikeversicherung             = ENRA (Top-die Zahlen nicht nur Diebstahl, sondern auch Verschleißteile!!! Echt Empfehlenswert)
GPS-Ortung                    = Keine Strafanzeige - da komm ich mit all meinen Kumpels vorbei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StullY (5. Dezember 2009)

@Gruendauer:

Es tut mir sehr leid, ich möchte mein Genius auch nicht mehr missen. Vielleicht sollte man wirklich sein Bike versichern! Ständig kann man es auch nicht beaufsichtigen oder im Keller lagern...

Eine Frechheit von den Dieben!!!

MfG
Stully


----------



## Rückenwind:) (7. Dezember 2009)

Am 4.12. wurde gegen 5 mein Fahrrad in Jena (vor meinem Fenster ) gestohlen!

Es handelt sich um ein CUBE Ltd TEAM / Modell 2008, Farbe: weiß/orange, Rahmenhöhe 18Zoll!
 Ausgestattet war´s mit den Teilen die von Werk aus so dran sind plus lenkerhörnchen flaschenhalter, Fahrradcomputer etc... auffällig höchstens nen ziemlich großer Kratzer an der linken Seite der Federgabel (RockShox Recon).

Rahmennummer:S070415241

Falls irgendjemandem was auffällt/zum Verkauf angeboten wird etc. bitte meldet euch bei mir!!!!!!!!

Vielen Dank
Bernadett


----------



## Dunkeltourer (8. Dezember 2009)

Mit etwas Glück kann es sich lohnen, Suchmeldungen zu streuen und konsequent die Augen die offenzuhalten - siehe aktuelles Update meiner Suchmeldung in "Geklaute Bikes":
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=195472


----------



## Corleone (8. Dezember 2009)

Dunkeltourer schrieb:


> Mit etwas Glück kann es sich lohnen, Suchmeldungen zu streuen und konsequent die Augen die offenzuhalten - siehe aktuelles Update meiner Suchmeldung in "Geklaute Bikes":
> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=195472


 

Hi Dunkeltourer,

das macht mut 
Wie kann ich die Dauerbenachrichtigung bei ebay einstellen?

Grüße aus Essen


----------



## 4mate (8. Dezember 2009)

Corleone schrieb:


> Hi Dunkeltourer,
> 
> das macht mut
> Wie kann ich die Dauerbenachrichtigung bei ebay einstellen?
> ...


http://de.answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20080613110621AAiwW16


----------



## P8ntball (9. Dezember 2009)

Hi,

nachdem ich heute den Müll runtergebracht  habe, ist mir aufgefallen, dass mein Rad fehlt. Es wurde aus dem geschlosse´nen Innenhof (schwere Stahltür) zu dem an sich nur Anwohner Zugang haben entwendet.
Dies muss in den letzten ~4 Tagen passiert sein (da ich unterwegs war habe ich leider keinen genauen Zeitpunkt)

Location: Mannheim Innenstadt

Es handelt sich um folgendes Rad:



Teile:
HS33 (silberne Hebel) mit hitnen schwarzen, vorne roten Bremskoblen
Syncros Altrax Felgen mit XT Naben (mittlerweile mit schwarzen Schwalbe Reifen)
RS Super Deluxe Dämpfer
Marzocchi MX Comp Luftfedergabel
Kore Vorbau (waren glaube ich 120mm, leichte Steigung)
Ritchey Rizer Pro in grau matt
HAI End2 Rahmen
Sattel: Selle Italia Max Flite Trans am in schwarz (anderer als auf Bild)
Rote Ritchey Klickies
Ritchey Sattelstütze 30mm
Sattelstasche und Computer etc. waren auch dran

Ich weiss, es ist nicht das beste oder absolut Retro (auch wenn der Rahmen aus dem Jahre 96 stammt) - da es mein einziges richtig fahrbares Spaßgerät ist brauche ich das Rad und kann mir derzeit auch kein neues zulegen.

Einge Teile sind ja nicht ganz alltäglich und der Rahmen auch eher selten - würde mich freuen wenn ihr die Augen offen halten könntet (in MAnnheim, in Foren, bei eBay...)

Danke im voraus
Stefan


----------



## basti138 (11. Dezember 2009)

Noch eines der "interessanten" Hai-Bikes  Mir würds taugen...

Sowas ist wohl nicht mehr zu ersetzen, mein Beileid
An sowas hängt meistens noch ein persönlicher Wert...
Solche Penner, die wissen das gar nicht zu schätzen.

Rahmennummer? 
Von denen dürfte es ja nicht allzuviele geben


----------



## Canadan (11. Dezember 2009)

Hi, 

zum Thema Handyortung wollte ich auch ein paar Wörtchen sagen. Ich habe mir vor kurzem für meine Stadtschlampe, umgebautes Radon Zr Pro mit ideellem Wert, eien Nabendynamo gekauft und wollte eigentlich die Handyortung nutzen. Nun habe ich vor kurzer Zeit mein Handy in der Wohnng eines Kumpels liegen gelassen. Also habe ich versucht es per GSM zu orten. Das Resultat war, dass das Handy ca. 2-3 km von der Wohung meines Kumpels entfernt im Wald liegen sollte. Soviel zum Thema Handyortung von Fahrrädern. Ich habe das Thema abgeschlossen bis es ne günstige GPS Alternative gibt!


----------



## bastis (11. Dezember 2009)

Canadan schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> zum Thema Handyortung wollte ich auch ein paar Wörtchen sagen. Ich habe mir vor kurzem für meine Stadtschlampe, umgebautes Radon Zr Pro mit ideellem Wert, eien Nabendynamo gekauft und wollte eigentlich die Handyortung nutzen. Nun habe ich vor kurzer Zeit mein Handy in der Wohnng eines Kumpels liegen gelassen. Also habe ich versucht es per GSM zu orten. Das Resultat war, dass das Handy ca. 2-3 km von der Wohung meines Kumpels entfernt im Wald liegen sollte. Soviel zum Thema Handyortung von Fahrrädern. Ich habe das Thema abgeschlossen bis es ne günstige GPS Alternative gibt!



ich habe ein google handy, mit gps google maps etc, ich kann mich über google mit meinem handy wie bei einem i phone auch selbst orten.. er sagt mir dann auch das er mich bis auf 1200 meter genau geortet hat, das ist um ein geklautes rad zu suchen in einer grossstadt ganz schön viel..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## P8ntball (12. Dezember 2009)

Danke für Dein Beileid.
Ist bisher das einzige Bike dieser Art das ich in Deutschland gesehen habe.
Der emotionale Wert ist sicher höher als der Teilewert - Bremsen etc. habe ich ja farblich abgestimmt, neue Federgabel...

Rahmennummer habe ich derzeit nicht zur Hand - ich muss meine Email Archive mal durchsuche, irgendwo ist es da gespeichert...

Viele GRüße



basti138 schrieb:


> Noch eines der "interessanten" Hai-Bikes  Mir würds taugen...
> 
> Sowas ist wohl nicht mehr zu ersetzen, mein Beileid
> An sowas hängt meistens noch ein persönlicher Wert...
> ...


----------



## mike-salomon (12. Dezember 2009)

...


----------



## mike-salomon (12. Dezember 2009)

ContrA-grAvity schrieb:


> passt ja einigermassen zum thema....jetzt wo wir uns ja allgemein über bike-diebstahl verständigt haben und ja ziemlich ähnlicher meinung sind , hätte ich mal ne frage:
> 
> wie habt ihr eure bikes versichert?
> 
> ...


 
http://www.enraverzekeringen.de/index.php?topic=fahrrad
Lies dir das mal durch, die Zahlen ernsthaft auch die Verschleißteile!




Canadan schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> zum Thema Handyortung wollte ich auch ein paar Wörtchen sagen. Ich habe mir vor kurzem für meine Stadtschlampe, umgebautes Radon Zr Pro mit ideellem Wert, eien Nabendynamo gekauft und wollte eigentlich die Handyortung nutzen. Nun habe ich vor kurzer Zeit mein Handy in der Wohnng eines Kumpels liegen gelassen. Also habe ich versucht es per GSM zu orten. Das Resultat war, dass das Handy ca. 2-3 km von der Wohung meines Kumpels entfernt im Wald liegen sollte. Soviel zum Thema Handyortung von Fahrrädern. Ich habe das Thema abgeschlossen bis es ne günstige GPS Alternative gibt!


 
Also ich versteh euch nicht! Man muß vielleicht ein Handybastler sein!
Seid ihr schonmal mit Navi Auto gefahren? Habt ihr da auch Abweichungen von 2-3km???


----------



## InoX (12. Dezember 2009)

habe diesen Threat leider etwas spät gefunden aber ich probiers hier trotzdem mal.

Mir haben sie im Juni diesen Jahres mein geliebtes Arrow in Potsdam geklaut. Es war ein Arrow SXC 0.1, in nem ziemlich individuellen Aufbau. Der Umwerfer war, wie auch das Schaltwerk auf ein 2007er XT-Modell aufgerüstet. Der Sattel war ein Selle Italia SLR XC in schwarz. Der Lenker war ein Spezialiced XC Flatbar an einem Race Face Ride Vorbau. auffälligstes Merkmal war wohl die Magura Menja 85mm Gabel die erst im Januar gekauft wurde. Außerdem hatte es eine andere Hinterradfelge (Firma ist mir nicht mehr bekannt), die vordere war eine Ritchey Grider Pro Felge.

weitere Ausstattung:

RaceFace Lockon Griffe,
XT Kassette und Kette,
Ritchey Logic Sattelstütze,
Schwalbe Little Albert Reifen,
Deore Naben, etc.
Truvativ Isoflow Kurbel

Alles in Allem nichts sehr besonderes aber für mich hat es einen sehr hohen persönlichen Wert.

Vielleicht hat es ja jemand im raum Berlin-Brandenburg gesehen vielleicht sogar auch hier in Potsdam.

Die Rahmennummer suche ich nochmal raus (endete irgendwie mit -1998 glaube ich), allerdings ist Arrow ja auch nicht so verbreitet.

Hier mal noch ein Bild, weitere gibt es in meinem Album.







Ich wäre euch wirklich sehr dankbar für Hinweise.


Zum Thema Versicherung: Ich habe für dieses Bike den gesamten Neupreis wiederbekommen, inklusive dem, was ich mit ner Rechnung nachweisen konnte.
Habe so insgesamt ca.1480 Euro bekommen (HUK Coburg).
Hatte das geld innheralb eines monats auf dem Konto, ohne irgendwelche Komplikationen.
So kanns auch laufen.


----------



## Corleone (12. Dezember 2009)

InoX schrieb:


> habe diesen Threat leider etwas spät gefunden aber ich probiers hier trotzdem mal.
> 
> Mir haben sie im Juni diesen Jahres mein geliebtes Arrow in Potsdam geklaut. Es war ein Arrow SXC 0.1, in nem ziemlich individuellen Aufbau. Der Umwerfer war, wie auch das Schaltwerk auf ein 2007er XT-Modell aufgerüstet. Der Sattel war ein Selle Italia SLR XC in schwarz. Der Lenker war ein Spezialiced XC Flatbar an einem Race Face Ride Vorbau. auffälligstes Merkmal war wohl die Magura Menja 85mm Gabel die erst im Januar gekauft wurde. Außerdem hatte es eine andere Hinterradfelge (Firma ist mir nicht mehr bekannt), die vordere war eine Ritchey Grider Pro Felge.
> 
> ...


 Von wo ist es Dir gestohlen worden?


----------



## InoX (12. Dezember 2009)

Musste dummerweise damit zum Bahnhof fahren, weil meine Stadtschlampe im Eimer war.
Waaren nur 2h und auch mit nem guten (dachte ich) ASUS-Schloss gesichert. Außerdem direkt am Taxi-stand. Das die gar nichts machen, kann ja keiner wissen.
Das Fahrrad meiner Freundin haben die Deppen dann unangeschlossen stehen lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bastis (13. Dezember 2009)

hat wer mein bergamont gesehen eventuell mit nem anderen hinterrad?


----------



## herr_klappstuhl (23. Dezember 2009)

Es ist zwar kein aktueller Diebstahl, den ich beschreibe, aber trotzdem eine "interessante" Sache...

Mir wurde mein Fahrrad von den Bullen "geklaut". Oder besser gesagt, es wurde eingezogen. Bei einer Kontrolle fiel ihnen auf, das mein Rahmen als geklaut gemeldet ist. Prompt wurde ich als Dieb bezichtigt und bekam auch eine Anzeige deswegen.

So an sich ist das ja ein Vorgang, der gesetzmäszig ist. - Der punkt war aber, das ich mir nienienie bewusst war, das ich ein Rad mit geklautem Rahmen fahre.
Den Rahmen (Mitteklasse-Rahmen von einem Merida) bekam ich von meiner damaligen Arbeitsstelle (betreute Kinder-Fahrradwerkstatt) überlassen, weil sich niemand darum gekümmert hat. Lag einfach monatelang rum (schon vor meiner Zeit dort). Rahmen auf Schäden checken lassen und ab ging der Aufbau. Hinterher stand ein Rad vor mir, das mit gleichwertigen Teilen im Laden um die 1000 gekostet hätte. - Nach zwei Jahren Fahren zogen mich dann die Bullen raus.
Nur der Rahmen war gestohlen gemeldet. Alles andere hatte ich ja selber dran gebaut. Das komplette Fahrrad ging (wahrscheinlich sogar höherwertig von der Ausstattung als vor dem Diebstahl durch irgendwelche Menschen) an den ehemaligen Besitzer zurück. Der muss sich wirklich gefreut haben, nach mehr als zwei Jahren so ein "gutes" Fahrrad zurück zu bekommen.


Was lernte ich daraus? Wenn mensch hochwertigere Fahrradteile angeboten bekommt, doch mal bei den Bullen nachprüfen lassen.


----------



## mike-salomon (23. Dezember 2009)

herr_klappstuhl schrieb:


> Was lernte ich daraus? Wenn mensch hochwertigere Fahrradteile angeboten bekommt, doch mal bei den Bullen nachprüfen lassen.



Genau da steckt das größte Problem in meinen Augen. Oft ist gerade der Rahmen das auswechselbarste Teil am Bike.

Klingt komisch - ist aber so!

Und was sonst (bis auf hochwertige Gabeln) hat schon Seriennummern?
Wie willst das überprüfen?


----------



## karsten reincke (23. Dezember 2009)

das ist wirklich schade für Dich und Dein Rad (ohne Ironie!), aber trotzdem die Frage: Was hätte ich tun sollen? Ich bin selbst schon in dieser Situation gewesen, habe Leute kontrolliert und einen derartigen Fall gehabt. Soll ich den Menschen mit dem Radl weiterfahren lassen? In einer solchen Situation ist es günstig, wenn man wenigstens für die Anbauteile Rechnungen hat. Dann hat man auch berechtigte Ansprüche, diese Anbauteile vom rechtmäßigen Eigentümer des Rahmens wiederzubekommen. 
Ansonsten ist es sicher für die Zukunft kein Problem, wenn man mal mit einem gefundenen/alten/rumliegenden Rahmen zu einem Polizeirevier geht und die Nummer durch den Computer laufen läßt. Ich habe das manchmal gemacht.


----------



## mightyEx (23. Dezember 2009)

karsten reincke schrieb:


> ...In einer solchen Situation ist es günstig, wenn man wenigstens für die Anbauteile Rechnungen hat. Dann hat man auch berechtigte Ansprüche, diese Anbauteile vom rechtmäßigen Eigentümer des Rahmens wiederzubekommen.



Korrekt, wenn Du Rechnungen oder nen gleichwertigen Eigentumsnachweis über die Teile hast, kannst Du ja belegen, dass die verbauten Teile Dir gehören. Demzufolge müsstest Du die Teile entweder im Original zurückfordern oder den Teile-Kaufpreis (belegbar durch Deine Rechnungen) abzüglich ner Abnutzung (also quasi den Wert, den man auf dem Gebrauchtmarkt erzielen würde) zurückfordern.
Ansonsten sollte man bei solchen Dingen wie "...Rahmen lag da herum, gehörte niemanden..." sehr gut aufpassen. Die gehören dann meistens nämlich doch jemanden, der den nämlich schon länger vermisst. Die Idee bei der Polizei nachzufragen ist da schon OK. So hält man sich relativ unschädlich.


----------



## mightyEx (23. Dezember 2009)

karsten reincke schrieb:


> Was hätte ich tun sollen? Ich bin selbst schon in dieser Situation gewesen, habe Leute kontrolliert und einen derartigen Fall gehabt. Soll ich den Menschen mit dem Radl weiterfahren lassen?



Nein, darfst Du gar nicht. Es liegt ja ein Verdacht einer Straftat (Diebstahl bzw. Hehlerei) vor (auch wenn es sich letztlich anders herausstellt, aber das weisst Du ja bei der Kontrolle noch nicht). Daher war die Sicherstellung zunächst mal völlig korrekt. Es wird dann im Nachgang geklärt, wie die Eigentumsverhältnisse genau aussehen. Kann ja auch sein, dass der vormalige Geschädigte Geld von der Versicherung kassiert hat. Dann gehört das Rad nämlich der Versicherung.


----------



## macmaegges (23. Dezember 2009)

herr_klappstuhl schrieb:


> Es ist zwar kein aktueller Diebstahl, den ich beschreibe, aber trotzdem eine "interessante" Sache...
> 
> Mir wurde mein Fahrrad von den Bullen "geklaut". Oder besser gesagt, es wurde eingezogen. Bei einer Kontrolle fiel ihnen auf, das mein Rahmen als geklaut gemeldet ist. Prompt wurde ich als Dieb bezichtigt und bekam auch eine Anzeige deswegen.
> 
> ...




Du hast den Herrn Polizei sicherlich gesagt das dies deine Teile sind.

Was haben die denn darauf geantwortet?

Mich interessiert die ganze Geschichte, von dem Punkt an wo du kontrolliert wurdest bis zu dem Punkt an dem du die Bestätigung hast, das deine Teile weg sind.


----------



## herr_klappstuhl (23. Dezember 2009)

Das mit den Rechnungen hat nicht funktioniert. Ich hab meine Aussage gemacht und die wenigen Rechnungen (HS33 und eine alte Manitou Black) mitgebracht. Im Endeffekt hatten die das Rad zu diesem Zeitpunkt schon an den Besitzer des Rahmens zurück gegeben. Mit meinen ganzen Teilen dran.
Ich bin nie an meine Teile gekommen (obwohl ich zumindest einen Teil nachweisen konnte - der Rest war von meinem alten Rad und unter kollegen getauscht) und der Typ hat jetzt wahrscheinlich zwei Fahrräder... -Die Adresse oder nur den Namen von dem Typen wollten sie auch nicht rausrücken.
Eine Anzeige war die Folge. Ging dann vor einen Richter, die mich frei gesprochen haben.

Ich denke, das jede Versicherung ebenso Probleme machen würde, wenn ein Rad einzeln aufgebaut wird. Es sei denn Rechnung für jedes Einzelteil + Fotos vom Fahrrad sind vorhanden.


----------



## InoX (28. Dezember 2009)

An meinem Arrow war auch nicht mehr viel original. meine Menja hab ich auch nur über ne Rechnng nachgewiesen. Da hat die Versicherungstante im Radladen angerufen und gefragt warum ich ne Gabel hab anbauen lassen, die die Hälfte meines Rades gekostet hat. Der im Radladen meinte dann nur, dass ich nach der billig Gabel (Manitou AXEL 2005er), die verbaut war, endlich was anständiges fahren wollte und dann hat das gepasst.

Und die restlichen Internet-Rechnungen haben auch gereicht, wahrscheinlich weil die auf meinen Namen gingen.

MfG InoX


----------



## n-dorphin (31. Dezember 2009)

Hallo,

mir wurden aus dem Keller des Mehrfamilienhauses in dem ich wohne (Wiesbaden Stadtmitte) gleich meine beiden Räder geklaut.

Cube LTD 4 
Größe 22 Zoll schwarz Baujahr 2005
Rahmennr.: S050100296

Specialized FSR XC Pro Größe XL silber Baujahr 2009
Rahmennr.: M8GK30361

Bilder habe ich angefügt.

Änderungen gegenüber Fotos

Cube: anderer Vorbau (kürzer als auf Foto, Name vergessen)
Specialized: statt dem Flaschenhalter Specialized Flaschenhalter und statt den Griffen ergon gp1 Griffe. 

Hatte gedacht, es wäre ausreichend Schutz für die Räder, 
da: 

Haustür bzw. Garagenzugang passiert werden muss, 
Kellertür aus Stahl, 
Eigener Kellerraum (mit Vorhängeschloss gesichert)
Specialized-Rad zusätzlich mit Abus Bügelschloss gesichert. 

Heute habe ich festgestellt, dass beide Räder weg waren. Es wurde einfach das Vorhängeschloss geknackt. Die Kellereisentür muss offen gewesen sein oder nicht abgeschlossen.

Die Nachbarn werde ich noch fragen, ob sie was gemerkt haben. Dooferweise war ich ungefähr 1 Woche nicht mehr im Keller und kann den Tatzeitpunkt schlecht eingrenzen. 

Wäre über Nachricht an mich dankbar, falls jemand eins der Räder zum Kauf angeboten bekommt / die Täter so blöd wären es auf ebay anzubieten. 


Viele Grüße und Vielen Dank im Voraus
Alexander


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Himbeergeist (3. Januar 2010)

Mir geht es ähnlich wie n-dorphin. Mein Radon ZR Team 6.0 wurde auch aus dem Keller meiner Wohnung in Dresden/ Südvorstadt gestohlen. Es stand im eigenen Keller (Tür durch Vorhängeschloss gesichert) und zusätzlich noch ne Metall-Kellertür. Die Tür war wohl offen, das Schloss wurde geknackt.
Wer etwas weiß, das Rad evtl. sieht, möge mir bitte per PN bescheid geben.


----------



## SmithWesson (4. Januar 2010)

ich glaube meist sind das nachbarn aus dem haus die damit zu tun haben anders kann ich mir es nicht vorstellen


----------



## 08-15 (4. Januar 2010)

hab hier mal gelesen, dass ein Dieb das geklaute Bike einen Schuppen weiter abgestellt hat. Die sind manchmal so blöd.
Mir hat's lieder nicht geholfen, aber ich würde mal mit der Taschenlampe die Kellerabteile anderer Mitbewohner ausleuchten. (Wenn das so Abteile mit Lattenrosten sind).


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (7. Januar 2010)

Mir wurde nur einmal vor sehr sehr vielen Jahren ein BMX aus dem Garten geklaut... wir haben es dann zwei Spielplätze weiter wieder gefunden 

Aber wie schaut es eigentlich mit Billig-Taiwan-Rahmen aus, die gar keine Seriennummer haben oder deren Seriennummer beim Lackieren unleserlich wurde, bekommt man da evtl Streß mit der Rennleitung?


----------



## 08-15 (8. Januar 2010)

die werden nicht geklaut. Höchstens aus Mitleid entsorgt


----------



## snoopz (8. Januar 2010)

08-15 schrieb:


> die werden nicht geklaut.



Da würde ich mal nicht so ohne weiteres von ausgehen. In Studentenstädten wie Bonn sind es gerade die alten Gurken/billigen Räder, die geklaut werden.


----------



## EvilEvo (8. Januar 2010)

hiTCH-HiKER schrieb:


> Da hast du dann das Problem, dass dir die Polizei 2 Fahrräder wiedergeben möchte. Das Problem hatte ich ähnlich schon. Ein weißes Mifa aus der Metro, mein Rad war allerdings ein bisschen abgeändert. Leider war das Bike mit gleichem Rahmen und gleicher Rahmennummer komplett anders ausgestattet, ich hab es allerdings trotzdem als meins identifiziert und mitgenommen. Die Versicherung hat sich das Rad angeguckt und ist zu dem Ergebnis gekommen, dass es die ausgezahlte Versicherungsschutzsumme nicht mehr wert sei und dementsprechend musste ich nur 10 zurückzahlen.


----------



## mike-salomon (8. Januar 2010)

snoopz schrieb:


> Da würde ich mal nicht so ohne weiteres von ausgehen. In Studentenstädten wie Bonn sind es gerade die alten Gurken/billigen Räder, die geklaut werden.




Es gibt zwei Arten von Bikediebstahl!

1. Weil der Täter weiß was es für einen Wert hat und es zu Geld machen kann, oder die Anbauteile selbst braucht.
(Wer nen neuen Rahmen mit geklauten Teilen aufbaut - muß normal leider keine Sorgen von der Polizei haben)

2. Weil jemand einen weiten Weg vor sich hat und kein Bock auf laufen hat. Dafür tuts dann jeder Göppel....


----------



## NaitsirhC (8. Januar 2010)

mike-salomon schrieb:


> 2. Weil jemand einen weiten Weg vor sich hat und kein Bock auf laufen hat. Dafür tuts dann jeder Göppel....



Das klappt aber nur bei Rädern, die nicht angeschlossen sind. Ansonsten läuft doch keiner mit nem Bolzenschneider rum, weil er keine Lust zu laufen hat. 

Die Leute würde ich eher durch solche ersetzen, die das Bike oder irgendwelche Teile daran sehen und denken es wäre unheimlich wertvoll. Anders kann ich mir nicht erklären, warum z.B. selbst McKenzie-Fullys geklaut oder ausgeschlachtet werden...bis auf das standardmäßig verbaute Blender XT-Schaltwerk ist da doch nix zu holen 

Ciao 
NaitsirhC


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mike-salomon (8. Januar 2010)

NaitsirhC schrieb:


> Das klappt aber nur bei Rädern, die nicht angeschlossen sind. Ansonsten läuft doch keiner mit nem Bolzenschneider rum, weil er keine Lust zu laufen hat.



Weißt du wie oft ich schon abgeschlossene Bikes gesehen hab, die eigentlich nicht abgeschlossen waren, also nur vordere Felge.
Die bekommst dann zwei Bikes weiter! Und ein Seitenschneider reicht für 70% aller gängigen Schlösser - da gibts ein Video in dem Thread hier.



NaitsirhC schrieb:


> Die Leute würde ich eher durch solche ersetzen, die das Bike oder irgendwelche Teile daran sehen und denken es wäre unheimlich wertvoll. Anders kann ich mir nicht erklären, warum z.B. selbst McKenzie-Fullys geklaut oder ausgeschlachtet werden...bis auf das standardmäßig verbaute Blender XT-Schaltwerk ist da doch nix zu holen



Versuch mal Ersatzteile für die Schrottbikes aufzutreiben, dann weißt warum die geklaut werden  Vermutlich ist das XT-Schaltwerk das einzigste mit dem solche Spezialisten gar nichts anfangen können, außer es zu veräußern


----------



## Newsleser (9. Januar 2010)

mike-salomon schrieb:


> *
> 
> Jetzt habe ich eine Kompromißlösung gefunden.
> 
> ...



          [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Ja und es bleibt ein Kompromiß mit der Handyortung, wenn man weiß, daß bei der Handyortung nur der Funkzellenbereich angezeigt wird und das sind im Großstadtbereich ein paar hundert Meter. In kleineren Städten oder im ländlichen Bereich kann der Ortungsdurchmesser auch mehrere Kilometer betragen. 
Wenn man hier im Forum "Gestohlene Bikes" aufmerksam liest, stellt man fest, das sehr viele Räder aus Kellern oder Garagen gestohlen werden. Wenn man dann am nächsten Tag den Diebstahl entdeckt nützt Dir eine Handyortung nichts mehr, denn der Funkzellenbereich wo Dein Rad jetzt ist, ist meistens weit weg oder hat einen Durchmesser von mehreren Kilometern. So und nun viel Spaß beim Durchsuchen von mehreren Tausend Wohnhäusern, Kellern und Garagen.
Ein Bike-Ortungssystem muß so funkionieren, daß immer dann wenn jemand an Deinem Rad herumfummelt, durch einen Bewegungsmelder unverzüglich eine Alarmmeldung an Dein Handy oder an eine Ortungszentrale abgesetzt wird, dann kannst Du schnell reagieren und den Diebstahl verhindern, am besten eignet sich dazu ein Tennisschläger.[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Wer Infos über Bike-Ortungssysteme wünscht kann mir eine private Mail über dieses Forum senden.   [/FONT]


----------



## Tabletop84 (9. Januar 2010)

Veruchts doch mal mit dem Sau-Tel:

http://www.sau-tel.com/

MOtto: "Meine Sau ruft mich an"


----------



## EvilEvo (9. Januar 2010)

@Newsleser: Warum zitierst du einen uralten Beitrag und schreibst dazu das, was schon Duzende vor dir festgestellt haben?

@mike-salomon: So wie du das schilderst, scheinst du eine Menge Erfahrung zu haben^^, kleiner Scherz, aber du bringst die Problematik schon ziemlich genau auf den Punkt, fÃ¼r Baumarkt und Discount-RÃ¤der kriegt man keine normalen Ersatzteile und ein gebrauchtes XT Schaltwerk bringt locker 20â¬ bei Ebay.


----------



## Newsleser (9. Januar 2010)

EvilEvo schrieb:


> @Newsleser: Warum zitierst du einen uralten Beitrag und schreibst dazu das, was schon Duzende vor dir festgestellt haben?
> 
> Hallo EvilEvo,
> erstens ist der Beitrag von @mike-salomon vom 3.12.09
> ...


----------



## Luke.HdR (13. Januar 2010)

Mich hat heute schier der Schlag getroffen. Wollte endlich mal die reparierten Pedale an mein Rennrad schrauben, aber das Kellerabteil (Modell Dachlattengitter) war leer und die Tür stand offen.

Mir wurde in den letzten drei oder sogar vier Wochen (war über Weihnachten weg und wegen des vielen Schnees hatte ich keinen Grund mein Rennrad aus dem Keller zu holen) ein schwarz anodisiertes CUBE Agree Race (2004er Modell) aus meinem Keller in Karlsruhe geklaut.





Rad war in einem Top-Zustand und ich habe schon sehnsüchtig auf die ersten Rennradkilometer bei schönem Wetter gewartet.
Auch wenn es wenig bringen wird:
Anbauteile sind anders als auf dem Foto:
Selle Italia SLR XC Sattel
Dünne (27,4er?) Carbon-Sattelstütze (von PZ glaube ich)

Vielleicht stolpert ja per Zufall einer drüber und kann mir helfen.
Nach dem ersten Schock, dem Ärger über den (im Vergleich zu andern Postern) überschaubaren materiellen Verlust wird mir gerade klar, dass ich nie wieder so blauäugig ein Rad im Keller stehen lasse.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mike-salomon (14. Januar 2010)

Leutz, warum stellt ihr eure Bikes in solche Kellerverschläge?? Die kannst ja mit der Hand aufreißen. Ein Bike über 500,- gehört da nicht hin!
Sperrt es doch wenigstens ab, macht euch nen Bodenanker rein und schließt es mit einen Schloß daran.....
Auch wenn es Böse klingt, aber manchmal gönn ich den Dieben ihre leichte Beute!!


----------



## Luke.HdR (14. Januar 2010)

Bin mir im klaren darüber, dass das Rad dilletantisch gesichert war, aber Diebstahl bleibt Diebstahl.


----------



## basti138 (14. Januar 2010)

> Leutz, warum stellt ihr eure Bikes in solche Kellerverschläge??


ÄÄÄh, damit sie nicht im Freien stehen?


----------



## dummundhilflos (14. Januar 2010)

Hallo,mir wurde vergangenen Sommer mein altes Jacuba unten vor der haustür geklaut.Ich war ohne Witz nur 5 min.oben und gas geile alte Jakuba war weg.
Obwohl ich es abgeschlossen hab.Seit ein paar Tagen hab ich voll den Höhenschlag im Hr und klau mir noch nich ma ein neues weil ich dann schon ein schlechtes Gewissen hätte...
Alles Wi..er,die verdammten.......irgendwann fi... ich von allen denen die alte.......


----------



## junkyjerk (14. Januar 2010)

dummundhilflos schrieb:


> Hallo,mir wurde vergangenen Sommer mein altes Jacuba unten vor der haustür geklaut.Ich war ohne Witz nur 5 min.oben und gas geile alte Jakuba war weg.
> Obwohl ich es abgeschlossen hab.Seit ein paar Tagen hab ich voll den Höhenschlag im Hr und klau mir noch nich ma ein neues weil ich dann schon ein schlechtes Gewissen hätte...
> Alles Wi..er,die verdammten.......irgendwann fi... ich von allen denen die alte.......



lol, der benutzername sagt eigentlich alles, no need to comment...


----------



## dummundhilflos (14. Januar 2010)

@junkyjerk

dito...jerk


----------



## mike-salomon (16. Januar 2010)

basti138 schrieb:


> ÄÄÄh, damit sie nicht im Freien stehen?



Meins steht im Wohnzimmer.... 
Nur so nebenbei!


----------



## scapin-biker (16. Januar 2010)

Meins hängt an der Decke im Wohnzimmer !


----------



## EvilEvo (16. Januar 2010)

Meine stehen alle 3 in meinem Zimmer, neben dem Bett, demnächst kommt ein neues Bett, dann kommt ein Bike noch an die Wand übers Bett.


----------



## NaitsirhC (16. Januar 2010)

Ihr macht mir Angst, meinst steht draußen vor der Tür, Vorderrad ist angeschlossen...
























Aber klauen tut's bestimmt keiner 



Der Rest steht drinnen...

Ciao


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mike-salomon (17. Januar 2010)

Gut, das es noch vernünftige Leute gibt...
Ich wollts nicht übertreiben, aber bei mir stehen auch immer mind 4 Bikes im Haus, Wohnzimmer, Schlafzimmer, Bikezimmer, Küche, Flur...
*******gal, nur nicht draußen, oder im Kellerverschlag eines Mehrfamilienhauses!

*Gelegenheit macht Diebe!! Und das sollte man beachten...*

Deswegen geh ich mit meinen Bikes auch nirgens hin, wo ich es nicht mit rein nehmen kann!


----------



## Kampfmaschine (17. Januar 2010)

Bei uns stehen ALLE 11 in der Wohnung!
Haben leider keinen Keller o.ä. aber das ändert sich bald.
Es wird gebaut und dann gibt es ein BIKEzimmer.


----------



## Steppy1974 (17. Januar 2010)

Jup, meine zwei Bikes stehen auch in der Wohnung,
Wenn Freunde und Bekannte bei uns vorbeikommen,
schütteln die den Kopf.
Wenn ich dann sag was die Bikes kosten,
schütteln die erst recht den Kopf!
Dabei sind die vom Preis nur mittelklassig.
Ich lass auf jeden fall keine Bikes draußen rumstehen.
Dafür waren sie mir zu teuer!!!


----------



## Hot Carrot (18. Januar 2010)

NaitsirhC schrieb:


> Ihr macht mir Angst, meinst steht draußen vor der Tür, Vorderrad ist angeschlossen...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Sehr gepflegtes Bike


----------



## mike-salomon (18. Januar 2010)

Kannst dir sicher sein, daß es keiner klaut!
Mit dem Sattel würd ich auch resignieren 
Außerdem fehlen die Seitenstrahler....


----------



## Ferkelmann (18. Januar 2010)

Ich hab, ohne eine Beziehungskrise zu riskieren, auch nicht die Möglichkeit, alle Räder + das meiner Freundin in die Wohnung zu stellen. Da ist immer nur der teuerste Hobel ;-)
Investiert habe ich in eine Abus Granit Extreme Chain 200cm, nicht wirklich günstig, aber sind die Räder auch nicht. Reicht, um sie 2 Rädern durch die Rahmen und Hinterräder und dann noch um das fette eiserne Wasserrohr zu ziehen.


----------



## Surfmoe (19. Januar 2010)

Bei uns können die auf keinen Fall in die Wohnung. Wir haben zwei Kater, die überall draufwollen und nicht genug Platz um die Räder wirklich stabil und sicher abzustellen. An die Wand hängen wird auch schwer, dann hab ich da nen Kater dranhängen.. oder das Rad liegt unten der Kater sitzt im Schrank...


----------



## othu (19. Januar 2010)

Katze in den Keller, Rad ins Wohnzimmer, Problem gelöst!


----------



## Surfmoe (19. Januar 2010)

othu schrieb:


> Katze in den Keller, Rad ins Wohnzimmer, Problem gelöst!


Uncool... dann muss ich so oft runterrennen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4mate (19. Januar 2010)

Surfmoe schrieb:


> An die Wand hängen wird auch schwer, dann hab ich da nen Kater dranhängen.. oder das Rad liegt unten der Kater sitzt im Schrank...


















Made my Day!


----------



## DerandereJan (19. Januar 2010)




----------



## Surfmoe (19. Januar 2010)

DerandereJan schrieb:


>



Nicht komisch.. wenn ich das nächste Mal am Rad rumbasel und das in der Wohnung am Montageständer steht, mach ich Beweisbilder.. 
Katze in Sattel festgekrallt oder so..


----------



## MelleD (19. Januar 2010)

So wird das schrauben aber bestimmt nie langweilig, oder?


----------



## Surfmoe (19. Januar 2010)

MelleD schrieb:


> So wird das schrauben aber bestimmt nie langweilig, oder?


Niemals.. vor allem, auf was man alles achten muss... und wo auf einmal Kratzer drin sein können und auf was für blöde Ideen zwei halbwüchsige Fellviecher kommen können.. 
Aber ich werde mir für den Keller irgendwas überlegen müssen, so wie ich das hier lese. Die Bikes sind zwar versichert, aber den Schock will ich nicht erleben..


----------



## MelleD (19. Januar 2010)

Surfmoe schrieb:


> Die Bikes sind zwar versichert, aber den Schock will ich nicht erleben..


 
Abgeschlossen müssen die ja nun mal sein, um versichert zu sein.

Meins ist abgeschlossen in nem abgeschlossenen Kellerteil drin. Würde es auch gerne in die Wohnung stellen, aber durch DEN flur bei mir isset nen halber Dschungelspaziergang mit Stolperhindernissen (Schuhe und so nen Krams). Da lieg ich wahrscheinlich nachher wieder unten, entweder das Bike auf mir oder mit Lenker im Rücken unter mir. Kenn ja mein Glück bei so nem Mist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Surfmoe (19. Januar 2010)

Die sind abgeschlossen.. aber müssen die das auch im abgeschlossenen Keller?


----------



## MelleD (19. Januar 2010)

Nee, das nicht, müssen nur abgeschlossen sein. 

Kommt aber auch immer auf den Versicherer an, gibt welche, die wollen dann auch noch, dass die nicht nur abgeschlossen sind, sondern auch an etwas festem abgeschlossen sind. 
Sind doch alle nen bisschen gaga inner birne


----------



## snoopz (19. Januar 2010)

MelleD schrieb:


> sondern auch an etwas festem abgeschlossen sind.
> Sind doch alle nen bisschen gaga inner birne



Naja, wer ein dünnes Kabelschloss durchs Vorderrad steckt und sonst nichts, ist wohl ein bißchen selber Schuld. Festschließen verlangen die meisten Versicherer (zu Recht).


----------



## Surfmoe (19. Januar 2010)

snoopz schrieb:


> Naja, wer ein dünnes Kabelschloss durchs Vorderrad steckt und sonst nichts, ist wohl ein bißchen selber Schuld. Festschließen verlangen die meisten Versicherer (zu Recht).



Auch im Keller???? Der ja mir gehört und mitversichert ist? Was mach ich dann mit meinen Surfbrettern?


----------



## karsten reincke (19. Januar 2010)

Katzenfelle auf dem Sattel sollen Rheuma lindern...........


----------



## snoopz (19. Januar 2010)

Surfmoe schrieb:


> Auch im Keller????



Da bin ich mir nicht sicher, aber bei einem billigen Holzabteil mit 2-Euro-Schloss dran kann ich mir das durchaus vorstellen. Ist ja fast wie Fenster offenlassen und mit Bindfaden sichern.


----------



## Surfmoe (19. Januar 2010)

snoopz schrieb:


> Da bin ich mir nicht sicher, aber bei einem billigen Holzabteil mit 2-Euro-Schloss dran kann ich mir das durchaus vorstellen. Ist ja fast wie Fenster offenlassen und mit Bindfaden sichern.



OMG, mein Weltbild ist zerstört.. ich muss mit der Versicherung reden.. und jetzt lügt auch noch die UNO bezüglich der Gletscher und in Genf liegt nichtmal Schnee... was ein Scheisstag..


----------



## Dark Side (20. Januar 2010)

http://www.fahrradortung.de/
__________________


----------



## Der Meeester (20. Januar 2010)

Mein Kater wollte auch überall draufspringen, denn unser Haus gehört ja schließlich zu seinem Revier... Wiederholter, schlagartiger Kontakt mit einer Tageszeitung und das Kommando "NEIN!" ließ Ihn dann von diesen Vorhaben zeitlebens abrücken. (Klingt brutal, hilft aber. Nie die Hand nehmen!)


----------



## DerandereJan (20. Januar 2010)

Der Meeester schrieb:


> Mein Kater wollte auch überall draufspringen, denn unser Haus gehört ja schließlich zu seinem Revier... Wiederholter, schlagartiger Kontakt mit einer Tageszeitung und das Kommando "NEIN!" ließ Ihn dann von diesen Vorhaben zeitlebens abrücken. (Klingt brutal, hilft aber. Nie die Hand nehmen!)




und wenn das nich klappt, bekommt er nen Mühlstein um und lernt schwimmen.........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Surfmoe (20. Januar 2010)

Der Meeester schrieb:


> Mein Kater wollte auch überall draufspringen, denn unser Haus gehört ja schließlich zu seinem Revier... Wiederholter, schlagartiger Kontakt mit einer Tageszeitung und das Kommando "NEIN!" ließ Ihn dann von diesen Vorhaben zeitlebens abrücken. (Klingt brutal, hilft aber. Nie die Hand nehmen!)



Das kann ich nicht... 
Nee mal im Ernst.. bei bestimmten Sachen mach ich das auch, aber ich müsste das Bike trotzdem extrem sicher stehen haben, damit ich gut schlafen kann. Denn was die machen, wenn man da ist, ist nochmal anders, als das, was die machen, wenn man schläft oder weg ist.. Neulich durfte ich den einen vom 2,6m hohen Küchenschrank aufsammeln. Der war hoch und kam dusseligerweise nicht mehr runter.. 

Aber wir haben ohnehin nur wenig Platz in der Wohnung (Düsseldorf Innenstadt, die unter uns wollen nicht ausziehen, damit wir die auch noch nehmen können.. )


----------



## Dark Side (20. Januar 2010)

dann muss man beim ausziehen wollen ein wenig nachhelfen

ganz wichtig bei solchen Sachen:
DIE HAUSORDNUNG AUSWENDIG LERNEN


----------



## Surfmoe (20. Januar 2010)

Dark Side schrieb:


> dann muss man beim ausziehen wollen ein wenig nachhelfen
> 
> ganz wichtig bei solchen Sachen:
> DIE HAUSORDNUNG AUSWENDIG LERNEN



Wir lassen die Kater schon immer rauf und runter hoppeln... aber die haben zwei Wohnungen in dem Haus.. wir sind quasi umzingelt..


----------



## MTB-Bombe (20. Januar 2010)

Hallo!Ich hab mich durch ein paar (mindestens 15) Seiten gelesen und immer von "in den Zimmer" oder "Hausrat-Versicherung" gelesen.Kan sein das mein Bike nur neu 850 gekostet hat aber ich hab da viel Liebe und 500 Euro drinne und es steht bei mir im Kller,leb in einem Mehrfamilienhaus am Ende eines Dorfes...Und jetzt:Ich habs im Keller stehen und mit dem Vorderrad an ein Rohr gekettet und wenn/falls es geklaut wird was kann ich machen?Und was gibt es für Versicherungen und was kosten die im Monat?Gruss


----------



## snoopz (20. Januar 2010)

MTB-Bombe schrieb:


> mit dem Vorderrad an ein Rohr gekettet



Sprich, ein Dieb hat in <30 Sekunden das Vorderrad ausgebaut und schleppt den Rest weg. Ich würde mal eine lange Kette oder ein langes Kabel besorgen und Rahmen und Hinterrad auch noch mit festmachen.


----------



## jojogte (20. Januar 2010)

MTB-Bombe schrieb:


> Hallo!Ich hab mich durch ein paar (mindestens 15) Seiten gelesen und immer von "in den Zimmer" oder "Hausrat-Versicherung" gelesen.Kan sein das mein Bike nur neu 850 gekostet hat aber ich hab da viel Liebe und 500 Euro drinne und es steht bei mir im Kller,leb in einem Mehrfamilienhaus am Ende eines Dorfes...Und jetzt:Ich habs im Keller stehen und mit dem Vorderrad an ein Rohr gekettet und wenn/falls es geklaut wird was kann ich machen?Und was gibt es für Versicherungen und was kosten die im Monat?Gruss


Und eine Hausratvers. hast du ja?! Dann unterhalte dich mit deiner Versicherung

mfg jojo


----------



## lowaair (21. Januar 2010)

MTB-Bombe schrieb:


> Hallo!Ich hab mich durch ein paar (mindestens 15) Seiten gelesen und immer von "in den Zimmer" oder "Hausrat-Versicherung" gelesen.Kan sein das mein Bike nur neu 850 gekostet hat aber ich hab da viel Liebe und 500 Euro drinne und es steht bei mir im Kller,leb in einem Mehrfamilienhaus am Ende eines Dorfes...Und jetzt:Ich habs im Keller stehen und mit dem Vorderrad an ein Rohr gekettet und wenn/falls es geklaut wird was kann ich machen?Und was gibt es für Versicherungen und was kosten die im Monat?Gruss


Da uns am Montag gerade unsere 2 MTBs aus dem abgeschlossenen Keller geklaut wurden:  das ist ein Fall für die Hausratversicherung, nämlich Einbruch-Diebstahl + Vandalismus. Eine Fahrradversicherung alleine, ersetzt nicht die vollen Kosten. Schon gar nicht bei den doch etwas teureren MTBs. Bikes sollten zuhause immer!!! in abgeschlossenen Räumen geparkt werden. Gruß Thomas


----------



## mike-salomon (22. Januar 2010)

ENRA Fahrradversicherung! Das ist eine KOMPLETTVERSICHERUNG für BIKES(!) bei der sich der Beitrag nach Kaufpreisstaffelung richtet. Geht halt nur die ersten 5 Jahre! Mehr Kulanz kenn ich nicht unter den Versicherungen! Die erstatten den Kaufpreis sofort in Form eines Einkaufsgutscheins beim Händler - Also sprich gegen eine neue Rechnung!

(ich arbeite nicht für die, aber bin mehrmals Vollends überzeugt worden)


----------



## Dark Side (22. Januar 2010)

Moin moin. ICh bin bei der Allianz versichert und da ist es egal was das Bike kostet oder was ich vor 10 Jahren dafür bezahlt haben ich bekomme bei Diebstahl oder Beschädigung immer den Kaufpreis erstattet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Abkauf (23. Januar 2010)

Lapierre DH 230 in Alu Poliert mit gelben Felgen in Ingolstadt aufgetaucht.

Unverschlossen auf Parkdeck bei Westpark gefunden.
Beobachtet und zurückkommende Person in Gespräch verwickelt.
Angetroffene Person war voll zugedröhnt (H) konnte Besitz nicht beweisen und war offentsichtlich nicht der Besitzer.
Personalien wurden polizeilich  aufgenommen.
Täter der Polizei bereits im zusammenhang zu mehreren Diebstälen und BTMG bekannt.

Abzuholen bei der PI Ingolstadt unter Vorlage des Unterlagen bzw. Kaufbelege. 

Ansonsten gehörts in 6 Monaten mir.

Gruß.


----------



## BlackFire (24. Januar 2010)

Mir wurde gestern Abend mein Fatmodul SX01 in Augsburg gestohlen. 
Bei meinem Freund und Helfer war ich gerade, morgen wird mit der Versicherung telefoniert. Ich hätt's trotzdem gerne wieder. 

Rahmennummer A5M52607


----------



## morph027 (25. Januar 2010)

*grmpfl* Irgendwann schlaf ich mit ner Keule neben meinem Bike 

WO: Leipzig
WAS: Mein Radon QLT Team in blau-weiß (Fotoalbum)


----------



## taylor (27. Januar 2010)

Hallo,
mein Simplon Stomp RH 49 wurde mir in den letzten 24 Stunden aus dem Keller gestohlen. Hier die Daten:

Rahmen Simplon Stomp RH 49 Rahmen-Nr.: 07-04-9225
Gabel FOX 100 RL mit Fernbedienung
Bremsen Magura Louise BAT Carbon mit Venti-Disc (VR 180 mm, HR 160 mm)
LRS Veltec Opus  NAGELNEU
Mäntel Schwalbe Rocket Ron - NAGELNEU
Schaltwerk XTR RD-M972 Shadow - NAGELNEU
Schalthebel Shimano SL-M770 Rapidfire - NAGELNEU
Kassette Shimano XT 11-32 - NAGELNEU
Kette Shimano HG 93 - NAGELNEU
Kurbel Shimano XT FC-M770 - NAGELNEU
Innenlager XTR
Sattel FIZIK Filante - NAGELNEU
Sattelstütze Syntace P6 Carbon
Sattelschelle Tune Würger
Lenker Syntace DuraFlite Carbon
Vorbau Syntace Syntace F119

Das Rad stand aktuell bei EBAY zum Verkauf, was sich jetzt erledigt hat. Anliegend noch ein paar Bilder. Wenn einer was sieht, bitte Info an mich oder an die Polizei. Danke.


----------



## Sascha9289 (27. Januar 2010)

!!!Achtung Diebstahl!!!

http://www.sycling.de/Fahndung.jpg


----------



## Hot Carrot (28. Januar 2010)

Sascha9289 schrieb:


> !!!Achtung Diebstahl!!!
> 
> http://www.sycling.de/Fahndung.jpg



Scheint mittlerweile in München keine Seltenheit mehr zu sein das die Radl aus dem Laden gestohlen werden. 

Oder ist einer Probe gefahren und kam nicht wieder 

Ich hoffe ihr bekommt es wieder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kona79 (1. Februar 2010)

Hallo 
also mir wurde mein bike in der gartenstadt im september 09 gestohlen 
nach langer eigeninitiative und polizei anmeldung stell ich mein thema jetzt hier mal rein

Also zum Bike 

Es ist ein metallic grünes cona coilair modell 07

*Rahmen*: Kona Clump 7005 Aluminum 6 Zoll Federweg, 2007 D.O.P.E. Ready 
*Dämpfer*: FOX DHX AIR 3.0 
*Gabel*: FOX 36 FLOAT R 160 mm Federweg mit 20 mm Steckachse
*Anlötteile*: 1 Flasche 
*Steuersatz*: FSA PIG 
*Kurbelgarnitur*: RaceFace Evolve DH X-Type 
*Kettenblätter*: RG/36/24 (44/32/22 for Europe only) 
*Innenlager*: RaceFace Evolve DH X-Type 
*Pedale*: Jackshit Primo 
*Kette*: Shimano CN-HG73 
*Zahnkranz*: Shimano Deore LX (11-34 Zähne, 9-fach) 
*Umwerfer*: Shimano Deore LX 
*Schaltwerk*: Shimano Deore XT 
*Schalthebel*: Shimano Deore LX 
*Lenker*: RaceFace EVOLVE AM OS Riser 
*Vorbau*: RaceFace EVOLVE AM OS 
*Griffe*: Kona LOG 
*Bremsen*: HAYES HFX-9 V7 w/BFL Lever 
*Bremshebel*: HAYES HFX-9 V7 w/BFL Lever 
*Nabe vorne*: KK Disc, 20 mm Steckachse 
*Nabe hinten*: Shimano FH-M525 Disc 
*Speichen*: rostfreie DT 14g 
*Reifen*: Maxxis Advantage 26 x 2.4 
*Felgen*: Sun SingleTrack SL-1 
*Sattel*: WTB Pure V RACE FR 
*Sattelstütze*: RaceFace EVOLVE DH 
*Schnellspanner*: Kona QR 

besonderes merkmal lackschaden unten am rahmen 

hoffe ihr habt tipps oder habt was gesehn weiss leider nicht mehr weiter 

das bike war abgesperrt im hof für 1 ne stunde gestanden 

vielen dank im vorraus


----------



## jkmed (10. Februar 2010)

zweieckenkreis schrieb:


> Die Fahrräder müssen auch in den abgeschlossenen Räumen an einem festen Gegenständen abgeschlossen sein! Ganz wichtig, ansonsten übernimmt keine Versicherung den Schaden. Ich hatte mein Fahrrad an einem Bügel im Keller angeschlossen, die Diebe  sind mit einem Trennschleifer, Flex oder etwas ähnlichen rangegangen.   Das Schloss zum Keller wurde mit einem Bolzenschneider nieder gemacht. Wie die Diebe das Abus Bordo Granit X-Plus und das Pitlock System aufbekommen wollen ohne die Teile zu zerstören ist ein Rätsel. Natürlich werden Sie es aufbohren, Flexen oder sonstiges aber ganz wird danach nichts mehr sein, evtl. auch am Rahmen oder Gabel beschädigen. Ich werde beim nächsten Fahrrad nen GPS-Sender einbauen und fertig.



Das stimmt zumindest für eine *Hausratsversicherung *nicht!!!
Das Fahrrad muss zwar in einem abgeschlossenen Raum abgestellt sein, der zur Wohnung gehört. Dazu zählt auch ein mieser Kellerverschlag mit Vorhängeschloß im Hinterhaus...
Hatte gerade im letzten Jahr so einen Fall: Diebstahl von 3 Rädern aus einem Kellerverschlag. Und die Räder waren nicht zusätzlich angeschlossen. Der verschlossene Kellerraum reicht. Versicherung hat gezahlt...


----------



## morph027 (10. Februar 2010)

Hab ich auch gerade durch. Kellerverließ mit einfachem Vorhängeschloss, Fahrräder weder aneinander noch irgendwo angeschlossen. Versicherung hat trotzdem gezahlt. Jetzt darf das neue Teil endlich in der Wohnung stehen


----------



## mike-salomon (11. Februar 2010)

Nur mal so am Rande....

ENRA-Fahrradversicherung:
http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/6/8/5/5/6/_/large/230120102067.jpg

Kostentabelle:
http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/6/8/5/5/6/_/large/230120102068.jpg

Für mich bei neuen Bikes (erste 5 Jahre) unumgänglich!


----------



## kona79 (12. Februar 2010)

danke für die antworten ja bei nem kumpel haben sie auch im keller eingebrochen versicherung hat zwar gezahlt aber immer ein rätsel wie das passiert 

danke für die enra versicherung werd ich gleich mal schauen gehen


----------



## Romeen (15. Februar 2010)

Also das ist richtig ******* von dem Kerl und sin Geld kann man sich auch anders verdienen und SCHROTTBIKES waren das bestimmt nicht wenn der für 2 davon 1,5 heroin damit bezahlen kann . Wenn ich mal irgendeinen Kerl seh der Fahrräder klaut werd ich dem mal den linken dahin reinschieben wo die Sonne nicht schint und einen neuen zahlen lassen, da kommt er besser davon als mit 'ner Anzeige, aber die bekommt er auch


----------



## trickn0l0gy (15. Februar 2010)

mike-salomon schrieb:


> Nur mal so am Rande....
> 
> ENRA-Fahrradversicherung:
> http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/6/8/5/5/6/_/large/230120102067.jpg
> ...


ist dir aufgefallen, dass die nur bis 4.000 EUR versichern? drüber bieten die gar nicht an. bei meinen bikes reicht das leider vorn und hinten nicht. ausserdem zahlst du dann im jahr extrem happige 550 EUR. selbst wenn man nur den DS-schutz nimmt, ist man noch bei 420. aber wie gesagt - mein bikes lassen sich damit leider eh nicht abdecken. alles hier auch nachzulesen: http://www.fahrradversicherung24.de/

mein auto kostet mich da weniger als die hälfte! und das war doch um einiges teurer... bisher war noch jede fahrrad versicherung, die ich mir angesehen habe, vollkommen überteuert und unbrauchbar. aber ich bleibe hoffnungsvoll, dass sich das vielleicht mal ändert.


----------



## Philsen82 (15. Februar 2010)

Allianz Hausrat optimal..wurde doch schon x mal hier genannt...hab ich auch...ist dein Bike mit versichert, egal wo, egal wann, auch im Ausland...du musst die gesamte Versicherungssumme halt so wÃ¤hlen, dass es vom Wert her fÃ¼r dein Bike reicht. Die Rechnen dass so, dass von deinem gesamten Hausrat, ich glaube es sind 20%, auch ausserhalb versichert sind. Wenn du dann die Gesamtsumme so wÃ¤hlst, dass die 20% reichen ist dein Bike abgesichert, und zwar immer, Ã¼berall, zum Neu- und nicht Zeitwert. Bei mir sind es ingesamt jetzt ca. 18000â¬ Versicherungssumme (viel zu viel fÃ¼r meine Studentenbude..), kostet mich als Student im Jahr irgendwas um die 40 euro...Bike ist mit 5500â¬ Versichert. Wer des nicht macht ist selber Schuld.


----------



## Mudge (16. Februar 2010)

Philsen82 schrieb:


> Allianz Hausrat optimal..wurde doch schon x mal hier genannt...hab ich auch...ist dein Bike mit versichert, egal wo, egal wann, auch im Ausland...du musst die gesamte Versicherungssumme halt so wÃ¤hlen, dass es vom Wert her fÃ¼r dein Bike reicht. Die Rechnen dass so, dass von deinem gesamten Hausrat, ich glaube es sind 20%, auch ausserhalb versichert sind. Wenn du dann die Gesamtsumme so wÃ¤hlst, dass die 20% reichen ist dein Bike abgesichert, und zwar immer, Ã¼berall, zum Neu- und nicht Zeitwert. Bei mir sind es ingesamt jetzt ca. 18000â¬ Versicherungssumme (viel zu viel fÃ¼r meine Studentenbude..), kostet mich als Student im Jahr irgendwas um die 40 euro...Bike ist mit 5500â¬ Versichert. Wer des nicht macht ist selber Schuld.


 
Bei einigen Versicherungen muss man den Fahrraddiebstahl allerdings als Zusatzschutz zur Hausratsversicherung explizit beantragen, automatisch ist das normalerweise nicht drin.
Weiterhin drauf achten, dass der Schutz nicht nur fÃ¼r eine bestimmte Uhrzeit gilt, d.h. ohne NachteinschrÃ¤nkung.
Bevor man sowas abschlieÃt empfehl ich allerdings jedem, den Sachverhalt mit dem Versicherungsberater abzuklÃ¤ren.


----------



## FreeriderMuc (16. Februar 2010)

Letzte Woche wurde mein nagelneues Zonenschein PAN FR aus meinem abgeschlossenem Kellerabteil geklaut. Ist ein 2010er Modell in grün/grün

Ich fasse es nicht! 

Zufälligerweise wollte es jemand letzte Woche hier aus dem Forum besichtigen, hatten schon einen Termin ausgemacht. Der kam dann jedoch nicht (oder kam er doch nachts?) und hat nun kein Interesse mehr. Das ist die Anzeige: http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/245674/cat/42

Mich macht das ehrlich gesagt schon stutzig...

Hauptsache die Versicherung zahlt, sonst flipp ich völlig aus. Mach mir auch schon Sorgen wo das neue Bike stehen soll...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## morph027 (16. Februar 2010)

Bei uns kam heute das Teil an die Wand

http://www.roseversand.de/output/controller.aspx?cid=155&detail=10&detail2=593


----------



## StullY (16. Februar 2010)

Das wäre ja furchtbar, man gibt die Adresse einem potentiellen Kunden, der entpuppt sich aber als Dieb und klaut es! Ganz schön dreist!

VG


----------



## neo-bahamuth (17. Februar 2010)

Witzige Geschichte heute:

Ich höre auf Youtube Krieger des Lichts von Silbermond und entschließe mich, statt nur Metal und Industrial mal deren aktuelles Album zu kaufen und radl in die Stadt.

Als ich neben dem Laden mein Rad absperre sehe ich ein blaues Hercules Cheetah Crossrad neben mir am Radständer und denke noch, so eins hatte ich auch mal. Bei genauerem Blick fällt mir die vergoldete Olympia-Edition der Magura HS33 auf. Und auch der Trinkflaschenhalter kam mir furchtbar bekannt vor.

Klarer Fall, das ist das Rad, welches mir hier in Augsburg vor 5 Jahren geklaut wurde. Als ich das Handy hole um die Polizei zu rufen, fährt die gerade in die Fußgängerzone ein, wie gerufen quasi 

Denen den Fall geschildert, nach kurzem Anruf bei der Dienststelle hatten die meine damals gemeldete Rahmennummer. Kurzer Blick an TRetlager, stimmte überein. Während der ganzen Zeit tauchte leider der Besitzer nicht auf, das Rad war nur in sich abgesperrt. Also hat es die Polizei kurzer Hand mitgenommen.

Ist nun zwar Eigentum der Versicherung, aber hoffentlich wird das Ding nun nochmal als gestohlen gemeldet. 

siehe hier:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=2039284&postcount=19
Traurig ist, dass die HS33 wohl nie gewartet wurde, die Hebel lassen sich bis zum Lenker ziehen. Und Kette+Kassette waren auch in furchtbarem Zustand.

Naja, aber allein die Genugtung, das Rad gefunden zu haben war mir schon einen großartigen Tag beschert


----------



## jojogte (17. Februar 2010)

neo-bahamuth schrieb:


> Witzige Geschichte heute:
> 
> n sich abgesperrt. Also hat es die Polizei kurzer Hand mitgenommen.
> 
> ...



 Finde ich super! Sowas versüßt einem wirklich den Tag 
Hoffentlich meldet sich der Typ.

mfg jojo


----------



## snoopz (17. Februar 2010)

jojogte schrieb:


> Hoffentlich meldet sich der Typ.



Wobei es ja auch gut sein kann, daß derjenige, dem es jetzt "gehört" hat, sich gar nicht bewußt war, Hehlerware zu fahren. Für den ist es dann mehr als ärgerlich, zumal er die Kohle nie wiedersehen wird.


----------



## neo-bahamuth (17. Februar 2010)

snoopz schrieb:


> Wobei es ja auch gut sein kann, daß derjenige, dem es jetzt "gehört" hat, sich gar nicht bewußt war, Hehlerware zu fahren. Für den ist es dann mehr als ärgerlich, zumal er die Kohle nie wiedersehen wird.



Wenn er mir das glaubhaft versichern kann und mir die Versicherung, die ja nun Eigentümer ist, das Radl wieder gibt, kann er es behalten. 
Mir geht es nur darum, den ursprünglichen Dieb zu erwischen.


----------



## iceCalt (17. Februar 2010)

Dem Hehlerwarenkäufer sein persönliches Pech, sich nicht mit der Polizei in Kenntnis zu setzen betreffend der Rahmennummer und vorhandene Rechnungen.

Die Wartung des Fahrrads ist auch eine Sache einer Belohnung deiner Meinung nach?


----------



## neo-bahamuth (17. Februar 2010)

iceCalt schrieb:


> Dem Hehlerwarenkäufer sein persönliches Pech, sich nicht mit der Polizei in Kenntnis zu setzen betreffend der Rahmennummer und vorhandene Rechnungen.
> 
> Die Wartung des Fahrrads ist auch eine Sache einer Belohnung deiner Meinung nach?



Wat? Ich hab gesagt, er kann das Rad behalten wenn er nicht der Dieb ist. Aber dann soll er es bitte etwas sorgsamer behandeln


----------



## macmaegges (17. Februar 2010)

Coole Sache, schön sowas zu lesen, das ein gestolenes Bike tatsächlich wieder aufgetaucht ist..

Ich vermisse mein erstes Bike ein Ragazzi-Liner-Baumarktbike immernoch. 
Wurde mit vor knapp 10 Jahren gestohlen.
Kann und  konnte ich verkraften, aber den dieb möcht ich mal sehen 

@neo-bahamuth   hast du dich mit deinem neuen Rad mal in den Hinterhof gesetzt und gewartet bis einer kommt und es mitnehmen möchte??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ahrensb (17. Februar 2010)

Und ich wollte mal das alte Baumarktrad meines ehemaligen Mitbewohners loswerden und habe es in Hamburg an die Strasse gestellt. Nach 10 Tagen war es immer noch da!

Habe es dann aber an die Ubahn gestellt und dann war es sofort weg. 
Der Knaller nun aber 3 Wochen später... Es war wieder da an der Ubahn und immer noch unabgeschlossen. Dachte schon ich sollte mal die Pillen weglassen. 

War dann aber später wieder weg und ich habe es nen halbes Jahr später noch einmal gesehen. Dann aber gesäubert und angeschlossen. Anhand eindeutiger Merkmale konnte ich es aber erkennen, dass es das auch wirklich war. Also mal hingesetzt und gewartet ob der neue Besitzer um die Ecke kommt. 
Was hätte der für Augen gemacht, wenn ich ihn mit: "Du Fahrraddieb" beschimpft hätte... ;-)


----------



## neo-bahamuth (17. Februar 2010)

macmaegges schrieb:


> Coole Sache, schön sowas zu lesen, das ein gestolenes Bike tatsächlich wieder aufgetaucht ist..
> 
> Ich vermisse mein erstes Bike ein Ragazzi-Liner-Baumarktbike immernoch.
> Wurde mit vor knapp 10 Jahren gestohlen.
> ...



Hatte ich tatsächlich mal vor, ist mir dann aber doch zu blöd. Tarnschminke hätt ich noch genug, mit der ich mich auf die Efeu-Mauer legen könnte *g*


----------



## QWERus (18. Februar 2010)

Hallo liebe Bikergemeinde,

bin neu hier und habe leider direkt eine schlechte Nachricht zu Posten:

Mir ist vor ca. 1 Stunde mein ca. 6 Monate altes "*Cube Stereo The One*" *Black Anodized* Geklaut worden, in der Düsseldorfer City in der Liesegangstraße an der Post, bin zwar selber Schuld weil ichs nicht abgeschlossen habe (1. mal/aus Fehlern soll man bekanntlich lernen), wäre aber für jede hilfreiche Auskunft dankbar (kennt ihr andere Foren wo man sowas Posten kann oder ähnliches ist auch schon mal was). Ich bin mir bewußt das die Chance sehr gering ist, doch gebe ich nicht jetzt schon auf.

Teile: -BBB Bar Ends
         -BBB LED-Leuchte Vorne
         -unterm Sattel geklicktes Rücklicht (LED)
         -Cube Carbon Muddy Board
          ansonsten Standart The One Paket (Fat Albert`s, Syntace Parts,
          Formula The one Bremse, Fox Talas 32, Fox RP23...)

Bike Codierung : "*WO2450198JS*"

Danke im voraus für alle Hinweise und Hilfestellungen.


Und grüße von einem Biker der im mom leider keiner ist...


----------



## bastis (18. Februar 2010)

alter, kannste doch mal echt nicht machen° 

ich würde fotos verteilen, zettel in der nähe flyer aufhängen polizei informieren es kan noch nicht weit weg sein!!!!!


----------



## Honigblume (25. Februar 2010)

Was glaubst denn wie schnell jemand ausser Sichtweite mit einem Rad ist 

Es wird nur die Methode helfen "mehr Glück als Verstand" daß das Rad wieder auftaucht.


----------



## Surfmoe (25. Februar 2010)

QWERus schrieb:


> Mir ist vor ca. 1 Stunde mein ca. 6 Monate altes "*Cube Stereo The One*" *Black Anodized* Geklaut worden, in der Düsseldorfer City in der Liesegangstraße an der Post, bin zwar selber Schuld weil ichs nicht abgeschlossen habe (1. mal/aus Fehlern soll man bekanntlich lernen)



Wow, das ist selten dämlich.. 
Drück dir trotzdem die Daumen, wobei das wirklich schwer wird.. mir ist innerhalb von ein paar MInuten mein angeschlossenes (!!!!) Cube in Düsseldorf geklaut worden. Die sind mit den guten Rädern so schnell weg... im Zweifelsfall auch mal über die Grenze und gut ist. Und auf jeden Fall die Polizei informieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## QWERus (25. Februar 2010)

Das es nicht intelligent war weiß ich auch, ich hatte das Rad so platziert das ich es sehen kann, dann fragte mich der Typ in der Post hinter der Theke etwas, (Zeitspanne 5-10 Sekunden) ich guck wieder hin und muss fassungslos feststellen das es weg ist.
Ich in der Post alles stehen und liegen lassen, ruf dem hinter der Theke noch zu er soll die Polizei rufen bin raus und keine Spur mehr von dem drecks... mit meinem Cube, und natürlich hat die ganze Welt wieder nix mitbekommen.  


Polizei -> Check
Flyer   -> Check
Foren  -> Check
Jeden Tag Ebay abklappern -> Check
Ich hab sogar den Fahrrad kurieren ne Mail geschrieben das sie evtl. die Augen aufhalten sollen, bitte

Na ja was noch k.a. : außer hoffen


----------



## Surfmoe (25. Februar 2010)

BIn auch viel unterwegs bei uns, mein Freund auch, werden die Augen offen halten... so Stereos heizen nicht so viele rum.. 
Ich hab nach dem Diebstahl bei mri einen gefunden, der hatte einige Bauteile von meinem Rad (Schaltung, Bremse und noch irgendwas drin) und zwar nur die.. aber teilweise noch OV...


----------



## wildbiker (25. Februar 2010)

Öhm... Bike vor Post, Rewe stehen lassen... niemals. Bei der Post hab ichs öfters schon mit reingenommen (örtl. gegebenheit sollte scho passen)... Wenn die mir da blöd kommen, sag ich nur das Bike ist mehr wert als sie hier pro Monat verdienen.


----------



## Surfmoe (25. Februar 2010)

wildbiker schrieb:


> Öhm... Bike vor Post, Rewe stehen lassen... niemals. Bei der Post hab ichs öfters schon mit reingenommen (örtl. gegebenheit sollte scho passen)... Wenn die mir da blöd kommen, sag ich nur das Bike ist mehr wert als sie hier pro Monat verdienen.



Mittlerweile schlepp ichs auch überall hin..


----------



## RedDevil210 (25. Februar 2010)

Hi Leute!

Heute bin ich extra früher weg von der Arbeit um meine erste Runde dieses Jahres zu drehen. So ein tolles Wetter muss man ja ausnutzen. Also schnell nach hause und in Schale geworfen und runter ins Kellerabteil. Und was erblicken da meine Augen - NICHTS!!! Das Kellerabteil war aufgebrochen und meine 2 Mountainbikes gestohlen - ein neues Canyon Nerve XC und ein ca. 2 Jahre altes Giant Trance. Das ist echt bitter. 
Jetzt wird das Wetter langsam besser und ich habe kein Bike 

Also was lernen wir daraus - selbst wenn man sein Bike in einen versperrten Raum stehen hat - ist man vor Dieben nicht sicher.

LG RedDevil210


----------



## MelleD (26. Februar 2010)

Meines steht nur noch inner Wohnung, hab zwar nen Keller mit dickem Vorhängeschloß, aber da kommts mir nicht mehr rein. 
Steht brav bei mir im Schlafzimmer


----------



## snoopz (26. Februar 2010)

Im Keller steht der Schrank, der meinen Rädern Platz machen mußte.


----------



## neo-bahamuth (26. Februar 2010)

snoopz schrieb:


> Im Keller steht der Schrank, der meinen Rädern Platz machen mußte.



Jo, mein Kellerabteil lässt sich binnen 2min mit einem Schraubendreher öffnen, das hätte keinen Wert. Hab alles in der Wohnung.


----------



## SpeedFreak1996 (28. Februar 2010)

Jo da ich im moment eh noch nen mtb habe aber muss ich trotzdem drauf aufpassen , wenn mein freund sagt stells doch einfach vor die tür sag ich nein mach ma keller auf (nur weil er nen bulls für 200euro hat) is mir das zu gefährlich


----------



## basti138 (28. Februar 2010)

Stells doch einfach vor die Türe ... wie bescheuert...kann man sein???
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Hab mal Schuhe vor die Türe eines Bekannten gestellt - die waren weg
Wer hat nen Schlüssel? Im Haus wohnen nur drei Parteien... keiner wars.
Dachau ist echt ne schlimme Gegend...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grinsekater (1. März 2010)

*Diebstahl: Cannondale High Mod 1* 
Rahmennummer VM90768 
am Samstag den 27.02.2010
zwischen 11:15 und 11:25Uhr
bei Stenger-Bike in Aschaffenburg/HÃ¶sbach

*TÃ¤terbeschreibung:* 
â¢ mÃ¤nnlich
â¢ ca 170 cm groÃ
â¢ 68 kg schwer
â¢ Trainingsanzug in dunklem blau
â¢ grauer kapuzenpullover
â¢ weiÃ/schwarze Ironman Kappe mit original 
  Ironman Logo (siehe Bild unten)

*Tathergang: *
TÃ¤ter hielt sich am Samstag den 27.02.2010 zwischen 11:15 und 11:25 in unseren GeschÃ¤ftsrÃ¤umen auf. Er lieÃ ein neuwertiges Cube elite carbon Bike (siehe Bild unten) zurÃ¼ck und entwendete ein Cannondale High Mod 1 (groÃes Bild).

*Belohnung*:
Hinweise die zur Ergreifung des TÃ¤ters fÃ¼hren werden mit 300â¬ belohnt!

(Im Anhang die Bilder der beiden Bikes und das Bild des TÃ¤ters.)


----------



## Der Meeester (1. März 2010)

Am zurückgelassenen Rad sind mit Sicherheit Fingerabdrücke und DNA... Ich würd die Kriminalisten gezielt danach suchen lassen....


----------



## Rammsteinbiker (1. März 2010)

Vermutlich aber auch vom Original-Besitzer des Cubes. Denn ich glaube auch dieses Bikes hat er gestohlen.


----------



## Fox31xc (2. März 2010)

Der Meeester schrieb:


> Am zurückgelassenen Rad sind mit Sicherheit Fingerabdrücke und DNA... Ich würd die Kriminalisten gezielt danach suchen lassen....



Moin,

dazu möchte ich auch gerne nochmal etwas hinzu fügen, mir wurden vor etwa 3 Jahren, 2 custom made Bikes (Gary Fisher & ein 2-Danger) aus meinem Schuppen vom Hinterhof geklaut! Der Verlust war natürlich herbe, da es sich auch um einen Schaden um die 4000 handelte.....

Etwa 1 Woche später betrat ich den Bikeshop meines vertrauens und der Besitzer teilte mir mit das jemand mit meinem Bike da gewesen sei (es war schlecht mit blauer Sprühfarbe überlackiert), der bzw. die Diebe hatten die Luft aus der Sid gelassen und wussten nicht weiter! 
Nun komme ich zum Punkt! Der Ladenbesitzer hatte mit einer wirklich guten Handy Kamera ein Video von dem ganzen gemacht (er war sich nicht ganz sicher ob es mein Bike war, denn er wusste bis dahin nichts von dem Diebstahl) mit diesem Video bin ich natürlich zur Polizei, wo ich sowieso schon Anzeige gegen unbekannt aufgegeben hatte, nun mit einer CD auf dem der bzw. die Täterin (Gehilfin) zu sehen war!!!!

Bis heute habe ich nichts von diesem Fall gehört, obwohl ich das Mädel auf dem Video so gut erkennen konnte, das ich es wahrscheinlich innerhalb von 1 Woche selbst gefunden hätte
Und jetzt kommst Du mit DNA und Fingerabdrücken , ich behaupte einfach mal die Polizei tut Fahrrad-Diebstähle eher als Bagatelldelikte ab!
So sehe ich das leider........

Also lasst Eure Bikes nirgends stehen und haltet auch in Euren Läden immer ein gutes Auge auf die guten Stücke

Fox


----------



## jkmed (2. März 2010)

Mir ist ehrlich gesagt vollkommen unklar, wie ein ladenbesitzer so ein bike zur Probefahrt herausgeben kann ohne wenigstens den Pass oder einen anderen identitÃ¤tsnachweis zu verlangen (und zu kopieren).
Ist mir Ã¼brigends vor kurzem in einem Radladen in Berlin auch passiert: konnte ohne gegenleistung mit einem 3000â¬ Renner von Lapiere um die HÃ¤user dÃ¼sen und habe das Rad anschlieÃend ehrlich kÃ¤uflich erworben. Gelegenheit macht Diebe und ich hatte diese Gelegenheit...


----------



## 08-15 (2. März 2010)

Fox31xc schrieb:


> ....behaupte einfach mal die Polizei tut Fahrrad-Diebstähle eher als Bagatelldelikte ab!
> Fox



Bei jährlich ca 350.000 polizeilich angezeigten Fahrraddiebstählen wundert mich das nicht. Da kommen dann noch die einfach so mitgenommenen Stadtschlampen dazu.

Als ich mein Bike als geklaut gemeldet hab, hat mir der Cop gasagt, dass in München täglich ca. 8 Leute mit geklaut gemeldeten Bikes erwischt werden. Was nicht heissen soll, dass sie die Diebe sind, aber zumindest mit heisser Ware rumheizen.

Aber bei den Mengen an Rahmen, die online ohne Rechnung und Rahmennummer verscherbelt werden ist das wohl kein Wunder. Es wäre interessant zu sehen was passiert, wenn Inserenten gezwungen werden würden, die Rahmennummern vor dem Verkauf anzugeben.
Aber dann würde ja Umsatz verloren geben.


----------



## quereinsteigerB (3. März 2010)

jkmed schrieb:


> Mir ist ehrlich gesagt vollkommen unklar, wie ein ladenbesitzer so ein bike zur Probefahrt herausgeben kann ohne wenigstens den Pass oder einen anderen identitätsnachweis zu verlangen (und zu kopieren).
> Ist mir übrigends vor kurzem in einem Radladen in Berlin auch passiert: konnte ohne gegenleistung mit einem 3000 Renner von Lapiere um die Häuser düsen und habe das Rad anschließend ehrlich käuflich erworben. Gelegenheit macht Diebe und ich hatte diese Gelegenheit...



+1

Denke ich mir auch schon eine Weile. Wie zuletzt vom Trekstore hier in MÜnchen auch ein 6000  Bike "entführt" wurde. Also ich käme nicht auf die Idee, dem Guten im Menschen blind zu vertrauen


----------



## Deadmau5 (3. März 2010)

Moin Leute,gestern wurde mal wieder nen Bike geklaut!!! Es handelt sich um nen *CUBE LTD Hardtail* in *grau *mit *weißen ELIXIR-BREMSEN*,einer *SAINT-KURBEL* und nem *goldenen ANSWER-LENKER* in *HILDESHEIM *geklaut !!! Das Rad stand nichmal ne Minute unbeaufsichtigt an nem Hauseingang, der Besitzer wollte nur ne Mülltonne rausbringen!!!

BITTE haltet die Augen auf,auch wenn ihr bei Ebay oder sonst wo unterwegs seid, *Finderlohn gibts auch und zwar 300 Euro!!!*

Am liebsten wäre es uns hier natürlich,ihr findet das Rad inklusive Dieb!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## trailking84 (3. März 2010)

also denn ma los nech...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Meeester (6. März 2010)

So kann man seinen Keller sicherer machen - wobei: Gute Räder gehören immer in die Wohnung !

http://www.mdr.de/search/mediasearch/?words=fahrrad

(Bitte den ersten Beitrag anklicken)


----------



## MTB-Bombe (6. März 2010)

Deadmau5 schrieb:


> Moin Leute,gestern wurde mal wieder nen Bike geklaut!!! Es handelt sich um nen *CUBE LTD Hardtail* in *grau *mit *weißen ELIXIR-BREMSEN*,einer *SAINT-KURBEL* und nem *goldenen ANSWER-LENKER* in *HILDESHEIM *geklaut !!! Das Rad stand nichmal ne Minute unbeaufsichtigt an nem Hauseingang, der Besitzer wollte nur ne Mülltonne rausbringen!!!
> 
> BITTE haltet die Augen auf,auch wenn ihr bei Ebay oder sonst wo unterwegs seid, *Finderlohn gibts auch und zwar 300 Euro!!!*
> 
> Am liebsten wäre es uns hier natürlich,ihr findet das Rad inklusive Dieb!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Das tut mir Leid für dich ...habs erst im Freeridehardtail-Forum gesehen


----------



## sh1ne (8. März 2010)

hallo zusammen,

an die, die ihr bike immer die wohnung mitnehmen: putzt ihr das jedes mal so gründlich inklusive der reifen? weil sonst bröselts ja in der wohnung und riecht unter umsänden auch nach matsch, öl etc. ... 

und kann man einen standard-holzverschlag-keller irgendwie sicherer machen? 

gruß, sh!ne


----------



## Jillmec (8. März 2010)

also ich putze es einmal die woche und es stinkt nicht oder so .

nur nach richtigen schlamm schlachten kommt es erstmal auf die terasse und wird abgespritz.


----------



## fuzzball (8. März 2010)

sh1ne schrieb:


> hallo zusammen,
> 
> an die, die ihr bike immer die wohnung mitnehmen: putzt ihr das jedes mal so gründlich inklusive der reifen? weil sonst bröselts ja in der wohnung und riecht unter umsänden auch nach matsch, öl etc. ...
> 
> ...



putzen wieso 

1. Männer WG - wobei meine Freundin hat sich schonmal beschwert als ein Bike im Schlafzimmer stand, es würde stinken, wie kann man den herrlichen Geruch von Natur und Öl nur als stinken bezeichenen

2. Putzfrau - 2 mal pro Woche

3. großes Wohnzimmer - max 8 Bikes mehr Stellplätze gibt es nicht


----------



## karsten reincke (8. März 2010)

nach Schlammtouren kurz abspritzen. Sonst kommt das Bike so in die Wohnung. In meiner früheren Wohnung habe ich mir am Stellplatz drei Holzfliesen (solche Brettergitter) hingelegt, da stand bas Bike gut. Ebenso geht ein Stück Kunstrasen, die gibt es für ein paar Pfennige als Reststücke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Apollo Creed (9. März 2010)

Der Meeester schrieb:


> So kann man seinen Keller sicherer machen - wobei: Gute Räder gehören immer in die Wohnung !
> 
> http://www.mdr.de/search/mediasearch/?words=fahrrad
> 
> (Bitte den ersten Beitrag anklicken)



Wo bekommt man so eine Alarmanlage?


----------



## eco84 (9. März 2010)

fuzzball schrieb:


> putzen wieso
> 
> 1. Männer WG - wobei meine Freundin hat sich schonmal beschwert als ein Bike im Schlafzimmer stand, es würde stinken, wie kann man den herrlichen Geruch von Natur und Öl nur als stinken bezeichenen
> 
> ...



Zu deinem Punkt 1 kann ich sagen, dass ich in meiner WG (2 Mädels und ich) überhaupt keine Probleme damit habe, dass ich mein Bike in mein Zimmer stelle. Man muss die Mädels nur richtig im Griff haben 
Und ich putz mein Bike auch nicht jedes mal, ab und zu hab ich es auch schon komplett eingesaut in mein Zimmer getragen, wenn man sich dabei nicht total blöde anstellt und nicht an jeder Ecke anstößt, kommt da auch nicht all zu viel runter.


----------



## dnM (10. März 2010)

Der Meeester schrieb:


> Am zurückgelassenen Rad sind mit Sicherheit Fingerabdrücke und DNA... Ich würd die Kriminalisten gezielt danach suchen lassen....



sowas haben wir dann von CSI & Co 

mit was sollen die Spuren denn bitte abgeglichen werden. Ne Fahrraddieb DNA Datenbank gibts nicht. Die Polizei ist ja so schon überfordert.


----------



## mike-salomon (11. März 2010)

sh1ne schrieb:


> hallo zusammen,
> 
> an die, die ihr bike immer die wohnung mitnehmen: putzt ihr das jedes mal so gründlich inklusive der reifen? weil sonst bröselts ja in der wohnung und riecht unter umsänden auch nach matsch, öl etc. ...
> 
> ...



Also wir haben weder Balkon noch Garten noch Gartenschlauch, also:

Wenns so schlimm ist, kommts erst mal in die Badewanne und wird abgeduscht.... Da lass ich es dann auch erstmal abtrocknen.

Aber das sind wirklich ausnahmen. Leg nen Teppich drunter und alle sind Glücklich. Lieber einmal im Jahr nen Teppich für nen fuffi, als 3000,- +/- Bike weg.

Da Pfeif ich drauf was die Olle sagt!! Sonst kommt sie in den Keller!


Und das mit der DNA ist wirklich ein Witz! Dazu bräuchte es zwar keine gesonderte Diebstahldatenbank, denn DNA-Analysen werden Personen zugeordnet und nicht Straftaten. Aber da stellt sich die Frage, ob es den Aufwand den Behörden wert ist. Schließlich werden nicht mal bei allen Gewaltverbrechen DNA-Analysen gemacht, bzw verfolgt!


----------



## gullof (12. März 2010)

hi all,

ich hab mir vor ca 2 wochen ein neues Bike gekauft. Bevor man sich ja ein neues Bike kauft informiert man sich ja bei Herstellern, marken usw. was gut ist und nicht...
Bevor ich mir das bike gekauft hab natürlich eben infos gesammelt und dabei sind mir Fahrräder auf der straße aufgefallen. Normal achtet man ja nicht so darauf was auf der straße rum steht oder nicht. 
Mir ist aufgefallen das relativ hochwertige bikes einfach sorglos am straßenrand abgestellt werden mit einem schloß das mit dem richtigen werkzeug in sekunden schnell geknackt ist. 
Z.b. eins ist bei mir in der gegend immer an einer straßenkreuzung, an einer Laterne abgestellt. Die Kreuzung hat viel Fußgänger und Autoverkehr. 
Ein anderes war mal einfach so  an der Hauswand gelehnt. 

Wie gesagt hochertige Bikes. Wenn die geklaut werden würden. Würde es mich nicht wunders warum. Wenn sich die Bikes wie Straßennutten anbieten.

Nicht das ihr denkt das ich klaue...  Aber achtet mal selber auf eure Umgebung und dann fragt euch was der Bike Besitzer sich wohl dabei denkt...


----------



## EvilEvo (13. März 2010)

Und was willst du damit sagen?


----------



## apoptygma (13. März 2010)

Nur bei ganz extremer Mocke wirds aufm dem Hof kurz abgeduscht. Ansonsten haben ich im Wohnzimmer diese transparenten Bodenplatten (die man auch so als Schutz fürs Laminat bei Schreibtischstühlen nimmt) auf dem Boden vor meinem großen Schreibtisch liegen. Da kommts dann drauf, da kanns auch abtropfen 

Dreck wird weggesaugt und sauber gemacht wirds eh immer in der Badewanne


----------



## gullof (13. März 2010)

EvilEvo schrieb:


> Und was willst du damit sagen?



Das Teilweise die Besitzer der Bikes die Bikes gerade so anbieten zum stehlen.


----------



## piper (15. März 2010)

ist schon ne weile her das mir das rad geklaut wurde , habe aber erst jetzt die bilder auf meinem rechner gefunden.....ist ein seltener rahmen...campa nuevo record. ist wahrscheinlich wieder der falsche platz hier..habe aber keinen geklaute bikes thread gefunden...150 euro für den finder oder hinweiser..thx,p


----------



## Hot Carrot (15. März 2010)

piper schrieb:


> ist schon ne weile her das mir das rad geklaut wurde , habe aber erst jetzt die bilder auf meinem rechner gefunden.....ist ein seltener rahmen...campa nuevo record. ist wahrscheinlich wieder der falsche platz hier..habe aber keinen geklaute bikes thread gefunden...150 euro für den finder oder hinweiser..thx,p



Ist nicht dein ernst oder 

Direkt über dein Post ist der Thread als erstes Angepinnt. 

Und die SuFu Gibt es auch noch. 

Vielleicht bekommst du dein Radl ja wieder, viel Glück dazu. 

MFG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4mate (15. März 2010)

*p  del po geklaut konstanz*


----------



## piper (15. März 2010)

doch , ist mein ernst...hab den thread gesehen...und sonst keinen gelesen der darin sein bike sucht...zumind. nicht auf seite 1 ....deshalb.danke aber für den sachundienlichen hinweis und die glücksbeschwörung
und zu 4mate: wie ich schrieb: jetzt erst bilder gefunden..deswegen nochmal.
cheerio,p


----------



## strangeandnice (15. März 2010)

1,5 Jahre ist es her seit das Rad geklaut wurde, du bist zumindest sehr hartnäckig.


----------



## piper (15. März 2010)

so siehts aus..steter tropfen höhlt den stein


----------



## Onkel Manuel (15. März 2010)

Wow, 1,5 Jahre, Reschpekt...


----------



## Mitglied (15. März 2010)

Du musst jetzt stark sein, aber: Das Rad haste wohl gesehen!
Und für 150 Euro gibt's davon 2 auf dem Flohmarkt.


----------



## AchseDesBoesen (15. März 2010)

rennrad an sich ist ja schon gay, aber mit dem namen?


----------



## piper (15. März 2010)

und gay bedeuted in dem fall was für dich? schlecht ,gut ...vertraut?...es geht jedenfalls um die po ebene (pietro del po)...aber es darf natürlich jeder denken was er will...küsschen,piper


----------



## piper (15. März 2010)

besorg die mir ich geb dir 400...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EvilEvo (16. März 2010)

Mein erstes jemals geklautes Bike habe ich auch nach 3 Jahren wiedergekriegt, bei dem Zustand hätten sie es aber behalten können.


----------



## Reserve86 (16. März 2010)

piper schrieb:


> und gay bedeuted in dem fall was für dich? schlecht ,gut ...vertraut?...es geht jedenfalls um die po ebene (pietro del po)...aber es darf natürlich jeder denken was er will...küsschen,piper


 ich bin geradezu dazu überzeugt dass sich dieses Rad in Köln aufhält...weiß net wie ich drauf komme aber irgendwie...


----------



## mySchweizer (16. März 2010)

meins wurde auch geklaut, wurde jedoch wieder gefunden *glückspilz*


----------



## Dirtsteve (18. März 2010)

Cube Sting Teamline





In Berlin Köpenick gestohlen! Nagelneu aus dem radladen gestohlen! ohne pedale!
bitte um hilfe greetz!


----------



## madre (18. März 2010)

Nochmal bzgl der lustigen Idee mit der DNA Analyse 
Die Aussage von einem Bekannten der Polizist ist :

In Deutschland dauert es ca 1,5 Jahre bis eine angeforderte DNA Analyse gemacht wird , wenn es sich nicht um ein wirklich großes Verbrechen handelt . Das sind die ganz normalen Wartezeiten . Und für sowas wie ein Fahrraddiebstahl würde so etwas niemals gemacht werden . egal wie teuer .. sonst könnte man das auch bei jedem Autodiebstahl machen, die meisten Autos die geklaut werden sind das 10 - 30 Fache der Räder wert die hier geklaut werden .


----------



## Hot Carrot (19. März 2010)

Dirtsteve schrieb:


> Cube Sting Teamline
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wie ist das bitte möglich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jkmed (22. März 2010)

Das frage ich mich auch...vor allem ohne Pedale weggeradelt...


----------



## Tabletop84 (22. März 2010)

Der Dieb war wohl Profi und hatte Klickpedale dabei


----------



## mySchweizer (22. März 2010)

warum zum teufel ist ein solches rad nicht irgenwie gesichert (alarmanlage, schloss, ketten und 2. fast zu 100% ist der händler schuldig (bist du vil. der händer dann hast du geschissen?!)
ach ja, ist ein solches fahrrad nicht versichert? alle bikes sind versichert, die mir gehören!


----------



## Dirtsteve (24. März 2010)

rad laden zieht um und wurden wohl beobachtet weil davor ein anderes rad (besseres) nicht geklaut wurde und sie sind versichert aber trotzdem soll der fall geklärt werden!


----------



## OHS-core (28. März 2010)

Grinsekater schrieb:


>  68 kg schwer




Woher weisst du das? hast du ihn gewogen?


----------



## 4mate (28. März 2010)

Für eine Probefahrt fragt man gewöhnlich nach dem Gewicht um die Federelemente einzustellen.


----------



## trailking84 (29. März 2010)

Das phänomen was du da ansprichst ist jenes: wenn du ein bike an einem öffentlichem platz oder einer viel belebten strasse abstellst, sinkt die wahrscheinlichkeit enorm das es geklaut wird. steht es jedoch in einem hinterhof, garten, einfahrt und es ist nicht angeschlossen dann wird es zu 80% gezogen. Wir haben das mal ausprobiert und gesehen das wenn es auf dem marktplatz steht nicht mal mit dem arsch angeschaut wird, in einer einfahrt wurde es schon sehr oft begutachtet.

Aber man kann nie sicher sein und ausserdem gilt hier bald eh die BART SIMPSON regel:"mach'n schloss dran und dreh dich um, du wirst sehen das sich dein gegenstand in luft auflöst


gullof schrieb:


> hi all,
> 
> ich hab mir vor ca 2 wochen ein neues Bike gekauft. Bevor man sich ja ein neues Bike kauft informiert man sich ja bei Herstellern, marken usw. was gut ist und nicht...
> Bevor ich mir das bike gekauft hab natürlich eben infos gesammelt und dabei sind mir Fahrräder auf der straße aufgefallen. Normal achtet man ja nicht so darauf was auf der straße rum steht oder nicht.
> ...


----------



## Timbto (4. April 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

heute wurde mir mein Stevens X8C Crossbike im Frankfurter Ostend  gestohlen.

Ausstattung:

Rahmen: schwarz
Komplette XT Gruppe, neue Kette und Ritzel
SQlab 610 Sattel
Racing Ralph Ciclocross Reifen
Tubus Fly Gepäckträger
Shimano Kombipedale (Flat & Klick)

Hinweise bitte per PN an mich.

Danke für eure Mithilfe!


----------



## iceCalt (5. April 2010)

Timbto schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> heute wurde mir mein Stevens X8C Crossbike im Frankfurter Ostend  gestohlen.
> 
> ...



Befand sich dein Rad innerhalb Deutschland?

Edit: Ich depp kann nicht lesen 8D


----------



## Timbto (5. April 2010)

Ja - wie oben beschrieben wurde es im Ostend von Frankfurt (a.M.) gestohlen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tanuki-san (9. April 2010)

sh1ne schrieb:


> [...]putzt ihr das jedes mal so gründlich inklusive der reifen? weil sonst bröselts ja in der wohnung und riecht unter umsänden auch nach matsch, öl etc. ...



Also ich wohne im 4. Stock. Bis ich mit dem Bike da oben bin, ist der Dreck eh schon ganz von alleine im Treppenhaus abgefallen


----------



## Durak (15. April 2010)

Grüßt euch,

mir wurde heute morgen zwischen 8 und 11 Uhr mein 2009er Cube Xms in Mainz am Rhein/Nähe Kaiserstraße,Neustadt gestohlen. Da ich nicht von so einer Art Dreistigkeit am helligten Tag ausgegangen bin, hab ich das Bike idiotischerweise nur am mit dem Hinterrad angeschlossen... Schien leichtes Spiel gewesen zu sein..

Noch ein paar Informationen zum Rad:

Marke: Cube
Modell: Xms
Ausführung: 2009
Farbe: Schwarz/Grau metallic
Ausstattung: Hersteller - original Hinterrad fehlt wohl komplett... :/
                                - am Sattel ist eine Schloss-Halterung angebracht

Falls mir jemand weiterhelfen kann, z.B mit ner Ortsangabe, wo öfters mal geklaute Fahrräder den Besitzer wechseln, oder mit nem Hinweis, wäre ich sehr dankbar!


----------



## Ghost1991 (15. April 2010)

Durak schrieb:


> Grüßt euch,
> 
> mir wurde heute morgen zwischen 8 und 11 Uhr mein 2009er Cube Xms in Mainz am Rhein/Nähe Kaiserstraße,Neustadt gestohlen. Da ich nicht von so einer Art Dreistigkeit am helligten Tag ausgegangen bin, hab ich das Bike idiotischerweise nur am mit dem Hinterrad angeschlossen... Schien leichtes Spiel gewesen zu sein..
> 
> ...



Wow mir wollten sie heute vor der Schule mein Hinterrad klauen, bin am Schloss Gymnasium Mainz, also schon in der Nähe. Nur konnten sie durch 2,3 Zoll Reifen und V-Brakes glücklicherweise nicht rausbekommen. Dann haben sie vom Rad daneben das Hinterrad gestohlen. Wenn das nicht zusammenhängt.

Also wenn jemand ein Cube XMS mit Gammelhinterrad sieht melden!!


----------



## macmaegges (16. April 2010)

Durak kannst du ein Foto reinstellen ?
zur besseren erkennung deines Bikes.
Bin in Mainz unterwegs und werde die Augen aufhalten.


----------



## Durak (16. April 2010)

Hier nochmal ein Herstellerfoto des Radels..





Vielen Dank für eure Mithilfe!


----------



## Bassi (16. April 2010)

Hallo miteinander!

Es ist eure Mithilfe gefragt! Leider wurde bei uns im Keller (München Pasing) eingebrochen, und eines meiner Mountain Bikes geklaut. Da ich selbst nicht jeden Tag im Keller bin, und das Wetter hier die letzten Wochen auch nicht so berauschend war, könnte der Einbruch auch schon 7-14 Tage zurück liegen. Fakt ist, ich habe es heute gemerkt und ein Bike ist weg. Eine Lupine Nightmare Pro Lampe haben sie auch gleich noch mitgenommen.

Daher würde ich euch alle bitten mal ein bisschen die Augen offen zu halten, sei es bei eBay, in der Stadt oder in sonstigen Bikeforen etc.  Das Rad ist einmalig, und es gibt kein zweites davon. Eine Bergwerk Sonderanfertigung sowohl in Größe als auch Lackierung. Es sollte also eigentlich nicht so einfach sein das Rad an den Mann zu bringen... 

Ihr könnt mich jederzeit unter [email protected] oder 0178 288 66 19 erreichen.

Danke schon mal für eure Hilfe und fürs Daumen drücken!

Grüße,
Bassi

Anbei ein paar Eckdaten sowie Fotos:

Rahmen:	Bergwerk Faunus LSD, weiße Sonderlackierung mit dem Schriftzug "BASSI" auf dem Oberrohr.
Federgabel:	Lefty Carbon mit Electronic Lockout
Laufräder:	American Classic mit tune Naben und schwarzen Messerspeichen
Bremsen: Magura Marta
Schaltung:	komplett Shimano XTR
Züge:		Nokon in silber
Sattel:		Selle Italia SLR in weiß
Sattelstütze:	USE Alien Carbon
Pedale:		Exustar mit goldener Achse

Danke schon mal für eure Hilfe!!!!

Bassi


----------



## Pretzelmax (17. April 2010)

Hallo erstmal, mein erstes Posting hier 

bzgl. Diebstahlversicherung fürs Fahrrad: Ich denke eine Erweiterung der Hausratsversicherung ist generell deutlich billiger als diese speziellen Radversicherungen zB. von ENRA.

Beispiel, meine Hausratsversicherung bei huk wurde um jährlich 40Euro teurer, nachdem ich die Zusatzoption für Fahrräder und Anhänger im Wert von 2300Eur abgeschlossen hatte. Das sind in diesem Fall einfach 5% vom Hausratsversicherungswert. Das Rad muss nur abgeschlossen sein, dann biste ausm Schneider.


----------



## Morgenmuffel123 (17. April 2010)

Nur mal ne kurze Erklärung zu der Hausratversicherung, da hier manche Sachen durcheinandergeschmissen werden 

Klaut man euch das Rad von der Straßenlaterne weg (natürlich angeschlossen) dann ist das ein Diebstahl, den ersetzt die Versicherung nur, wenn man seine Hausratversicherung um die Fahrraddiebstahlklausel erweitert hat. Diese Klausel kann prozentual zum Hausratversicherungswertes abgeschlossen werden. Sprich habt ihr ne Hausratversicherung über 30.000  Gesamtwert und ihr schließt eine Fahrraddiebstahlklausel über 10 % ab, so habt ihr ein Rad für 30.000  x 10 % = 3.000  Versichert. Leider ersetzt die Versicherung hierbei nur den Zeitwert, außer ihr könnt (bei machen Versicherungen möglich) den Neuwert versichern <- Ist aber extrem teuer.

So nächste Möglichkeit: Man klaut euch euer Fahrrad aus der Abgeschlossenen Garage, Keller, Wohnung (Gartenhäuschen ist meist problematisch). Dann handelt es sich um einen Einbruchsdiebstahl (Einbruch, da sich das Fahrrad in einem geschlossenen Bereich befindet, der vom Täter überwunden werden muss). Dieser Einbruchsdiebstahl ist bei allen guten Hausratversicherungen mitversichert, ohne das ihr einen Zusatz abschließen müsst. Zudem ist das Rad in diesem Fall zum Neuwert versichert. Sprich: Klaut man Euch aus dem Keller ein 2006er Cube Stereo, könt ihr von der Versicherung den Kaufpreis für ein Cube Stereo 2010er verlangen. Dies müsst ihr Euch nur von einem Händler bestätigen lassen, dass dies euer Nachfolgermodell ist. 

Hoffe ich konnte Euch helfen, wann ihr welche Versicherung benötigt 

Sollte ich irgendwas falsch erklärt haben, so verbessert oder fragt mich


----------



## Bassi (17. April 2010)

Ich glaube ich muss tatsächlich eine Kleinigkeit korrigieren.

Meines Wissens ist bei einer Hausratversicherung das Fahrrad nur bis zu 1% des Gesamtversicherungswertes abgedeckt. Wäre um beim Beispiel 30.000 zu bleiben also gerade mal 300. Man kann diesen Prozentsatz bis maximal 5% (mag evtl. von Versicherung zu Versicherung unterschiedlich sein) erhöhen. Somit wäre man bei 1500. Immerhin. Vermutlich reichte es aber für die meisten der hier gefahrenen Räder nicht aus. 

Somit muss man sich eine extra Fahrradversicherung abschließen. Und diese Kosten sind dann sehr hoch...!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Morgenmuffel123 (17. April 2010)

Das kommt tatsächlich auf die Versicherung an. Aber soweit ich weiß sind 10 % wirklich das Himmelhoch der Gefühle  Wer also nen ganzes Haus versichert hat, für den reichen 5 % locker aus, wer in ner WG oder Wohnung wohnt und nen teures Rad hat, der bekommt nen Problem 

Auf der anderen Seite braucht jemand nur die Fahrraddiebstahlklausel, wenn er sein rollendes Herzblatt irgendwo unbeaufsichtigt stehen lassen muss. Wer sein Rad nur zum biken nimmt, dass er sonst nur in der Wohnung hat, dann fährt und es anschließend wieder in der Wohn ung einschließt, der wirft mit der Diebstahlklausel Geld zum Fenster hinaus


----------



## Holstenpils1 (17. April 2010)

irgendwo wird das hier bestimmt schon stehen-viekleicht in zeile 856 oder so-,aber ich lege zum Beispiel 20â¬ extra pro 500â¬ Versicherungssumme im Jahr bei meiner Hausrat drauf und lande so bei dem ca. Wert meiner Karre


----------



## Morgenmuffel123 (17. April 2010)

Du meinst, du erhöhst einfach künstlich den Gesamtwert deiner Versicherungssumme, damit die 5 % ausreichen ? Würde auch gehen, es ist ja nicht verboten sich überzuversichern. Und es könnte wirklich billiger sein als eine extra Fahrradversicherung


----------



## Hot Carrot (17. April 2010)

Bassi schrieb:


> Hallo miteinander!
> 
> Es ist eure Mithilfe gefragt! Leider wurde bei uns im Keller (München Pasing) eingebrochen, und eines meiner Mountain Bikes geklaut. Da ich selbst nicht jeden Tag im Keller bin, und das Wetter hier die letzten Wochen auch nicht so berauschend war, könnte der Einbruch auch schon 7-14 Tage zurück liegen. Fakt ist, ich habe es heute gemerkt und ein Bike ist weg. Eine Lupine Nightmare Pro Lampe haben sie auch gleich noch mitgenommen.
> 
> ...



Da wo die neue Post entsteht  

Hoffentlich bekommst du wenigstens dein Geld zurück. 

Warst du schon bei der Polizei am Pasing / Marienplatz


----------



## Bassi (17. April 2010)

Ja quasi. 5 Gehminuten von dort.  Polizei war ich natürlich schon, obs was hilft bleibt abzuwarten...


----------



## Hot Carrot (17. April 2010)

Bassi schrieb:


> Ja quasi. 5 Gehminuten von dort.  Polizei war ich natürlich schon, obs was hilft bleibt abzuwarten...




Wenn du Glück hast taucht es am Bahnhof auf, wenn du Pech hast war der Dieb so dreist und ist mit der Bahn davon gefahren.

Aber hoffen wir mal das beste für dich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bassi (17. April 2010)

Kann ich mir leider kaum vorstellen. Der Dieb wusste genau was er da klaut. Direkt daneben stand ein Cannondale was kaum weniger wert war. Hat er stehen lassen. (zum Glück!) Auch sonst fehlt nichts im Keller. Daher vermute ich er wollte es für den Eigenbedarf. 

Das Komische: nur Mieter haben Zugang zum Keller (es gibt 2 Türen, durch die man erst mal mit Schlüssel durch muss, um überhaupt zu den Kellerabteilen zu gelangen). Die Polizei ermittelt.


----------



## Morgenmuffel123 (17. April 2010)

Also wenn ich jetzt raus auf die Straße gehe und die Leute nach Bergwerk frage, werden mich 90 % zur Stollenbesichtigung schicken. Bei Cannondale dürften schon nen paar % mehr wissen, dass es sich um eine teure Fahrradmarke handelt.

Ich würde echt tippen, dass jemand aus deinem Haus jemand anderes nen Tip gegeben hat. Ich lauf ja nicht in fremde Keller, die verschlossen sind, entdeck zufällig nen Bergwerk und denk, boah geil (ja gut, dass schon) ... nehm ich mit ! Ich glaub echt da hat wer aus deinem Haus nen Tip gegeben order slebst gestohlen. Macht die Sache ja auch viel einfacher 

Setz mal nicht so viele Hoffnungen auf die Polizei, die lassen die Sache jetzt nen Monat ruhen und dann bekommst du nen Schreiben, dass die Sache aus Mangel an neuen Erkenntnissen eingestellt wurde. Zu wenig Personal und zuviel andere und schwerwiegendere Straftaten


----------



## Hot Carrot (17. April 2010)

Bassi schrieb:


> Kann ich mir leider kaum vorstellen. Der Dieb wusste genau was er da klaut. Direkt daneben stand ein Cannondale was kaum weniger wert war. Hat er stehen lassen. (zum Glück!) Auch sonst fehlt nichts im Keller. Daher vermute ich er wollte es für den Eigenbedarf.
> 
> Das Komische: nur Mieter haben Zugang zum Keller (es gibt 2 Türen, durch die man erst mal mit Schlüssel durch muss, um überhaupt zu den Kellerabteilen zu gelangen). Die Polizei ermittelt.



Wenn nur Mieter zugang haben, dann ist es noch trauriger.


----------



## Morgenmuffel123 (17. April 2010)

Hot Carrot schrieb:


> Wenn nur Mieter zugang haben, dann ist es noch trauriger.



Und vor allem beunruhigender........ Du wohnst Tür an Tür mit einem dreckigen Fahrraddieb. Und wahrscheinlich grüßt dich das Arsch noch jeden Morgen! 

Aber den Diebstahl an sich macht es natürlich einfacher. Der Typ wartet schön bis du aus dem Haus bist und zack.... weg ist es :kotz:


----------



## Bassi (17. April 2010)

Morgenmuffel123 schrieb:


> Und vor allem beunruhigender........ Du wohnst Tür an Tür mit einem dreckigen Fahrraddieb. Und wahrscheinlich grüßt dich das Arsch noch jeden Morgen!
> 
> Aber den Diebstahl an sich macht es natürlich einfacher. Der Typ wartet schön bis du aus dem Haus bist und zack.... weg ist es :kotz:



Genau der Gedanke geistern mir auch immer im Kopf rum! Ist echt nicht schön! Leider kann man den leuten nur vor den Kopf gucken...


----------



## Morgenmuffel123 (17. April 2010)

Bassi schrieb:


> Genau der Gedanke geistern mir auch immer im Kopf rum! Ist echt nicht schön! Leider kann man den leuten nur vor den Kopf gucken...



Kenn ich nur zu gut. Mir wurde nen Cube und nen Canondale aus dem Keller gestohlenn. Der Keller ist relativ verwinkelt und eigentlich findet man den nur, wenn man sich da auskennt. Zufällig glaube ich kaum, dass dort jemand meine Räder gefunden hat. Und zufälligerweise auch noch genau dann geklaut, als ich ne Woche in den Ferien war.....

Da liegt doch der Verdacht nahe, dass es jemand aus dem Haus war. Wahrscheinlich vorher einmal angerufen und an der Haustür geklingelt. Und dann ab in den Keller


----------



## Bassi (17. April 2010)

Morgenmuffel123 schrieb:


> Kenn ich nur zu gut. Mir wurde nen Cube und nen Canondale aus dem Keller gestohlenn. Der Keller ist relativ verwinkelt und eigentlich findet man den nur, wenn man sich da auskennt. Zufällig glaube ich kaum, dass dort jemand meine Räder gefunden hat. Und zufälligerweise auch noch genau dann geklaut, als ich ne Woche in den Ferien war.....
> 
> Da liegt doch der Verdacht nahe, dass es jemand aus dem Haus war. Wahrscheinlich vorher einmal angerufen und an der Haustür geklingelt. Und dann ab in den Keller



Das habe ich auch schon vermutet! Ich schätze, dass das Bike über die Ostertage geklaut wurde. War auch niemand von uns zu Hause...   ...und auch bei mir: zufällig findet man den Keller nicht!

Ist echt sch*iße. Und ein scheiß Gefühl.


----------



## 08-15 (18. April 2010)

Hi

nach der gleichen Erfahrung mit netten Nachbarn, erwäge ich den Kauf einer solchen Cam. 
Hat schon jemand Erfahrungen damit?
Evtl auch den rechtlichen Hintergrund?
Darf man das montieren?
Sind die Daten rechtlich verwertbar?

B.


----------



## Der Meeester (18. April 2010)

Wenn Du die in Deinem Keller montierst ist das vollkommen i. O. und auch verwertbar.


----------



## Durak (18. April 2010)

Ghost1991 schrieb:


> Wow mir wollten sie heute vor der Schule mein Hinterrad klauen, bin am Schloss Gymnasium Mainz, also schon in der Nähe. Nur konnten sie durch 2,3 Zoll Reifen und V-Brakes glücklicherweise nicht rausbekommen. Dann haben sie vom Rad daneben das Hinterrad gestohlen. Wenn das nicht zusammenhängt.
> 
> Also wenn jemand ein Cube XMS mit Gammelhinterrad sieht melden!!



Neue Informationen zu gestohlenem Cube XMS Mountainbike in Mainz:

Habe eine Augenzeugin gefunden, die um 8:06Uhr jemanden mit meinem Bike  über der Schultern, selbst auf einem Fahrrad, vom Ehrenhof/Kaiserstraße  am Rabanus-Maurus Gymnasium Richtung Christuskirche weggefahren gesehen hat..  Das bestätigt nur die Theorie von Ghost1991. Falls du(Ghost) nochmal hier vorbeischaust, könntest du mir eventuell sagen, was für ein Hinterrad vom Fahrrad neben deinem gestohlen wurde!

Bitte weiterhin alle Mainzer hier um Mithilfe auf der Suche nach meinem Bike.

Danke vielmals!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohropax (18. April 2010)

Mein Rad wurde auch vor kurzem gestohlen, Ort: Löhne Ostwestfalen, Details in diesem Thread. Foto aus meinem Album hier:


----------



## Sladi (18. April 2010)

Morgenmuffel123 schrieb:


> Und vor allem beunruhigender........ Du wohnst Tür an Tür mit einem dreckigen Fahrraddieb. Und wahrscheinlich grüßt dich das Arsch noch jeden Morgen!
> 
> Aber den Diebstahl an sich macht es natürlich einfacher. Der Typ wartet schön bis du aus dem Haus bist und zack.... weg ist es :kotz:



War bei mir genau so (in Wien).  Hinter einem Tor und einer Tuer ist der Fahhradraum.  Das war ein Mongoose, silber, Alu, ungefedert, und ich hatte es gerade in einer Werkstatt herrichten lassen.  Mein neues kommt mit in die Wohnung.


----------



## klandestino (18. April 2010)

> Das Komische: nur Mieter haben Zugang zum Keller (es gibt 2 Türen, durch die man erst mal mit Schlüssel durch muss, um überhaupt zu den Kellerabteilen zu gelangen). Die Polizei ermittelt.



War bei mir genauso. Bin auch aus München. Kann aber auch sein, dass jemand irgend einen Gunst der Stunde genutzt hat...Bei mir hat sich trotz Rahmennummer, Bildern nichts ergeben..

Ich habe mein (teures) Bike nurnoch in der Wohnung...


----------



## Bassi (18. April 2010)

Na das macht ja Hoffnung... 

Mein zweites steht mittlerweile auch in der Wohnung. Sollte ein neues kommen, dann wirds vermutlich auch noch hoch kommen...

werde noch versuchen mit ein paar Flugblättern die Öffentlichkeit zu mobilisieren...


----------



## Hot Carrot (22. April 2010)

Spar dir die Mühe dein Bike ist weg, und gesehen hat das doch sowie so niemand. 

Hoffentlich hast du eine vernünftige Versicherung


----------



## dominik_mueller (29. April 2010)

Hi!

Weiter gehts... So ein Fahrrad meines Kumpels wurde gestohlen:






Tatort: *Oberhöchstadt* (Hochtaunusktreis), Dortiger Sportplatz der SG Oberhöchstdt. Das Fahrrad war mit einem dicken Kettenschloss direkt vor dem Vereinsheim an einem Geländer angeschlossen und wurde dort samt Schloss geklaut.

Tatzeit: Dienstag, *27.04.10* zwischen  20:45 und 21:30 Uhr (Während drin die 1. HZ vom Champleaguehalbfinale geguckt wurde...).

Es ist ein Tacho von VDO HC angebracht. 

Evtl. fällt jemandem einer auf, der plötzlich so ein Bike im Taunus neu hat... 

Laut Polizei ist auch das Dreckspack aus den sogenannten "Golanhöhen" des Ben-Gurion-Rings aus Frankfurt-Bonames diesbezüglich sehr aktiv im Hochtaunuskreis...

Wir hatten damit gerade die erste Trainingstour für die Trans Alp im Sommer gemacht :-(


LG


----------



## wildbiker (30. April 2010)

Wenn ich hier unsere Keller im MFH so sehe, würde ich da nicht mal nen Baumarktbike abstellen wollen. Holzkellertüren und die Verschläge der Kellerboxen die man mitm Dosenöffner bzw. Bolzenschneider aufmachen kann...Der Keller schreckt mich ab, aber Diebe wird er sicherlich nicht. Sicher wird das in einigen MFH nicht anders sein...2 von meinen 4 Bikes stehen in der Wohnung, eins auf ner Elite-Rollentrainermatte, Arbeitsschlampe im Flur, egal wie verdreckt das Teil ist. Da sind mir versehentlich gemachte Reifenspuren an der Wand richtig egal. Nehmt eure Bikes mit in die Wohnung und lasst die einfach nicht so im Keller stehen. Möglichkeiten zur Unterbringung in der Wohnung gibts immer (Wand, Decke usw.).


----------



## mcgyver2k (4. Mai 2010)

Vermisst wer in Darmstadt ein Avalanche Team? Das lehnt seit geraumer Zeit an einer Stelle wo man normal kein Rad abstellt abgeschlossen aber nicht angekettet. Ansonsten schleif ich das morgen vielleicht mal zum Fundbüro.


----------



## snoopz (4. Mai 2010)

mcgyver2k schrieb:


> Vermisst wer in Darmstadt ein Avalanche Team? Das lehnt seit geraumer Zeit an einer Stelle wo man normal kein Rad abstellt abgeschlossen aber nicht angekettet. Ansonsten schleif ich das morgen vielleicht mal zum Fundbüro.



Mach dann aber einen Zettel hin, daß der Besitzer (so es denn einen gibt), das Rad beim Fundbüro finden kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radon_Biker (5. Mai 2010)

dann kann ja jeder sagen es sei seins,
wie wird das eigentlich überprüft?

Liebe grüße


----------



## snoopz (5. Mai 2010)

Typischerweise muß der "Besitzer" eine Rechnung vorlegen, aus der z.B. die Rahmennummer klar hervorgeht.


----------



## Radon_Biker (5. Mai 2010)

Ohha,
da hätte ich zum Beispiel schwierigkeiten!
kann man denen Alternativ die Rechnungen der Eizelteile zeigen?
Naja, Mein schätzchen wird eh nich auf der Straße stehen gelassen...

Liebe Grüße


----------



## snoopz (5. Mai 2010)

Hast Du den Diebstahl wenigstens angezeigt? Dann hilft auch die Anzeige schon.


----------



## Radon_Biker (5. Mai 2010)

Mir ist ja gar nichts geklaut worden, 
ich hab nur rien aus Interess gefragt 

Liebe Grüße


----------



## 08-15 (6. Mai 2010)

Auch wenn Du dein Bike aus Einzelteilen z'amgeschraubt hast, wirst Du doch zumindest einen Kaufbeleg des Rahmens haben und die Nummer zumindest notiert haben.

Oder hast Du den auf der Strasse gefunden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radon_Biker (6. Mai 2010)

nöp den Beleg find ich nimmer (jaja die gute alte ordnung  ), aber die Nummer hab ich, das ist gut, weil die kennt ja eigentlich kein anderer.

Liebe Grüße


----------



## 08-15 (6. Mai 2010)

wieso ist das gut, wenn die kein anderer kennt?


----------



## Radon_Biker (6. Mai 2010)

weil dann niemand anders mein Rad da abholen kann?!

Liebe Grüße


----------



## 08-15 (7. Mai 2010)

So einfach ist es nicht, denke ich.
Dann könnte man sich ja beliebig viele Nummern notieren. Die Bikes stehen ja rum und man kann die Nummer sehen.
Man klauts, gibts bei der Polizei ab und ein Kumpel holts ab uns sagt es gehört ihm 

Ich wiederhole mich gerne und sage, dass bei Ebay die Rahmennummernangabe Pflicht werden sollte. Ebay wird das aber kaum durchsetzen, wg Umsatz und Ärger.


----------



## Panscher (9. Mai 2010)

Hallo,

mir wurd mein Rad heut nacht zwischen 2:00 uhr und 6:15 Uhr aus der Garage gestohlen.

Ort Herne

Falls einer im Netz irgendwo was sehen sollte bitte melden!


----------



## mtbchriller (10. Mai 2010)

Meinem Kumpel wurden aus Unachtsamkeit die schönen Selbstbaulampen (welche ich für ihn gebaut habe ) gestohlen.
Sollte irgendjemand im Raum Augsburg eine Lichtfontäne fahren sehen, bitte um Info.
Waren diese beiden:
eine 4-fach Cree R2 und eine 3x Seoul P7 mit Remoteleitung und der Akku mit Spannungsanzeige, samt aller Anschlusskabel und einem Y-Kabel. Die Lampen sind hier im Raum Augsburg einmalig!
Auffällig bei der Kleinen, der rote Taster, bei der großen, die seitliche Remoteleitung. Und natürlich die Spannungsanzeige beim Akku.

Könnte gut möglich sein, dass die auch bei Ebäh auftauchen.


Schade, dass die Lampen auch bei Gaunern beliebt sind


----------



## XzeitgeistX (11. Mai 2010)

dominik_mueller schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Laut Polizei ist auch das Dreckspack aus den sogenannten "Golanhöhen" des Ben-Gurion-Rings aus Frankfurt-Bonames diesbezüglich sehr aktiv im Hochtaunuskreis...




verdammt ärgerlich für deinen Kumpel, aber die Tatsache entschuldigt solche widerwärtigen Aussagen mit Generalverdacht leider in keinster Weise.


----------



## dominik_mueller (13. Mai 2010)

> Laut Polizei  ist auch das Dreckspack aus den sogenannten "Golanhöhen" des  Ben-Gurion-Rings aus Frankfurt-Bonames diesbezüglich sehr aktiv im  Hochtaunuskreis...





XzeitgeistX schrieb:


> verdammt ärgerlich für deinen Kumpel, aber die Tatsache entschuldigt solche widerwärtigen Aussagen mit Generalverdacht leider in keinster Weise.



"Generalverdacht" ist das nicht. Dafür hätte ich anstelle des ´auch´ eine "absolute Formulierung" wie ´ausschließlich´, ´nur´,  etc. dafür verwendet. Es ist ein sogenannter "Ermittlungsansatz". Nichts weiter.

Aber darum gehts hier ja nicht.


----------



## Sebastian87 (13. Mai 2010)

Hallo,

mir wurde am 21.4.2010 gegen 19 Uhr in Frankfurt am Main (Goldstein) ein  Rad gestohlen.
Die Täter waren so dreist und haben sich am hellichten Tag auf's  Grundstück geschlichen und das Rad, dass nur ca. 5 Minuten  unbeaufsichtigt war, entwendet. 
Habe die beiden noch ohne Schuhe mit dem Rad meines Vaters bis nach  Griesheim verfolgt, dann aber leider verloren. Die Polizei die sofort  vor Ort war konnte leider auch nichts machen.

Es handelt sich um ein Focus Cypress 2009, mit Race Face Ride  Sattelstütze und einem Smart Polaris LED Beleuchtungsset, sowie einer  Schnellspannsicherung für die Laufräder und die Sattelstange. Ausserdem ist ein gelber Aufkleber vom Zweirad Ganzert oberhalb des Unterrohrs aufgeklebt.
Habe das Rad als Zweitrad genutzt, daher ist der Verlust zu  verschmerzen, aber trotzdem ärgerlich da die Versicherung nicht zahlt. 

*50 Euro Belohnung für Hinweise die zur Wiederbeschaffung führen!!
*
Hier noch ein Bild, mein Rad hatte allerdings V-Brakes und schwarze  Felgen!


----------



## dominik_mueller (14. Mai 2010)

Sebastian87 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> mir wurde am 21.4.2010 gegen 19 Uhr in Frankfurt am Main (Goldstein) ein  Rad gestohlen.
> Die Täter waren so dreist und haben sich am hellichten Tag auf's  Grundstück geschlichen und das Rad, dass nur ca. 5 Minuten  unbeaufsichtigt war, entwendet.
> ...




Kannste die beiden Täter auch beschreiben? Hatte eine von denen schon vorher ein Rad dabei, oder kamen die beide zu Fuß und einer ist mit Deinem Rad und einer ohne geflüchtet?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sebastian87 (14. Mai 2010)

Einer hatte vorher schon ein Rad dabei, sonst hät ich den ohne Rad auf jeden Fall noch erwischt, habe auch Abends extra geschaut ob von dem anderen vielleicht noch irgendwo ein Rad steht.
Ansonsten handelt es sich vom Aussehen her vermutlich um Osteuropäer, beide ca. 25-30 Jahre alt, normale Statur, ca. 1,75-1,80m groß , einer mit braunen langen Haaren zum Zopf gebunden und einer mit kurzen dunklen Haaren. 
Der mit den längeren Haaren trug eine helle Jeans und eine schwarze Jacke, der andere schwarze Jeans und eine schwarz/beige Collegejacke.

Kann mir aber nicht vorstellen, dass einer der beiden noch damit unterwegs ist. Meine einzige Hoffnung ist, dass ich es irgendwo mal wieder sehe.

Aussage des Polizisten war : "Tja, kann man nichts machen, Dreistigkeit siegt eben heutzutage!".


----------



## Vlabein (15. Mai 2010)

Hallo,

gestern haben dreiste Diebe ca. 5 Minuten Apfelschorlenpause genutzt folgendes Bike zu stehlen.

Schwarzes Merida TFS 900D Fully mit rot eloxierten King-Naben und Mavic 321D Downhillfelgen (komplett XT mit Lupine und Akuflasche).

Sollte Euch das Rad oder Teile angeboten werden schickt mir bitte eine PM.

Gruß
Vlabein

Rahmen#:
M8 HJ 09010


----------



## johnnyg (16. Mai 2010)

Hey,

mir wurden letzte Nacht gezielt alle wertvollen Teile von meinem Uni/Stadt-Rad in Darmstadt geklaut. Sah sehr nach Profis aus. Sie haben mein SRAM X9 Schaltwerk, Kette und den kompletten Lenker mit Schaltgriffen, Bremsgriffen usw. mitgehen lassen. Den Rest vom Rad haben sie mir glücklicherweise gelassen (hauptsächlich Shimano Deore Ausstattung, ein ziemlich zerkratzter Rahmen, etc.). 

Was soll ich tun? Würdet ihr das der Polizei melden? Gibt's bei denen evtl. sone Art Diebesgutkammer in der sich Beklaute mit "abgelaufenem" Diebesgut ausstatten können. Kann ja sein, lieber mal fragen bevor mir was entgeht. 

Und sonst? Am besten nicht wieder so hochwertige Komponenten verbauen? SLX / LX dürfte nicht so gefährdet sein oder was meint ihr?

grüße aus Darmstadt


----------



## snoopz (16. Mai 2010)

johnnyg schrieb:


> Und sonst? Am besten nicht wieder so hochwertige Komponenten verbauen? SLX / LX dürfte nicht so gefährdet sein oder was meint ihr?



Das ist glaube ich ziemlich wurscht. Wenn Du was besseres als Sachs Dreigang verbaust, läufst Du immer Gefahr, daß das einer klaut. Natürlich ist das Risiko mit "kleineren" Gruppen geringer, aber noch nicht weg. Das allerwichtigste ist, daß der Kram auf keinen Fall gut aussehen darf. Also lieber beim Händler des Vertrauens einen Bremshebel von einem Sturz mit ordentlich Kratzern etc.

Und am wichtigsten: Das Rad nicht in eine dunkle Ecke stellen, sondern für jedermann (!) gut sichtbar.


----------



## Sebastian87 (16. Mai 2010)

snoopz schrieb:


> Das ist glaube ich ziemlich wurscht. Wenn Du was besseres als Sachs Dreigang verbaust, läufst Du immer Gefahr, daß das einer klaut.



So sieht's leider aus, geklaut wird alles! Meiner Mutter wurde letztes Jahr ein 35 Jahre altes Hercules Damenfahrrad am S-Bahnhof geklaut.
Am besten sollte man sein Rad nie aus den Augen lassen, und selbst dann besteht noch die Gefahr das es geraubt wird.

Wie z.B. in diesem Fall....http://www.presseportal.de/polizeipresse/pm/4970/1519508/polizeipraesidium_frankfurt_am_main


----------



## Canadan (16. Mai 2010)

Hallo, 

nun hats auch mich in bielefeld erwischt. Das bike war ein Radon Zr Pro

http://www.mountainbike.nl/forum/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=53024&start=45

Auffällig ist der Umbau zum Straßenrenner mit Tiagrakurbel und Tubus Cargo Gepäckträger sowie die Magura Raceline Brakebooster. Für die Wiederbeschaffung gibts ne Flasche Captain Morgan!


----------



## Stricher (18. Mai 2010)

Hallo,
mir wurde ungefähr am 14.05.10 mein Specialized Demo II 2008er Model gestohlen. Wenn es jemand erkennt oder irgendwo bei Ebay sieht - bitte melden!


----------



## not.the.one (19. Mai 2010)

Das Rad wurde vor 2 Wochen in Jena gestohlen.

Einen so kleinen Rahmen (41 oder 43cm) mit horizontalen Ausfallenden sollte es ja nicht allzu haeufig geben.
Falls jemand darueber stolpert, waere die Finderin sehr gluecklich!
Aktuell war auch noch ein Syntace Stratos Zeitfahrlenker mit hellrotem Band verbaut.


----------



## Moonboot42 (22. Mai 2010)

Heute wurde in Bonn meine Dialled Alpine Mk2 in Bonn gestohlen.

Für zweckdienliche Hinweise wäre ich sehr dankbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tabletop84 (23. Mai 2010)

Schaut euch mal das Ende dieses Videos an:

http://www.spiegel.de/video/video-1065595.html

So sieht das dann aus wenn jemand "ganz legal" ein paar Räder von 'nem Trödelmarkt ausführt.


----------



## OldSkoolGT (25. Mai 2010)

HILFE!!! FAHRRAD WEG!!!

Mein Fahrrad wurde in der Nacht vom 23. auf den 24. Mai 2010 beim Wäldchestag am Oberpfortshaus in Frankfurt am Main geklaut.

Es ist ein 92./93. GT.
Modell kann ich nicht genau bestimmen, da es eine Restaurierung des Rahmens war und keinerlei Informationen im Vorhinein vorlagen.
Vermutlich aber ist es ein Timberline.

Rahmen sieht wie folgt aus:
Braun lackiert mit schwarzen Details an Kurbel, Hinterrad und Lenkrohr.
Gelber Kettenschutz.

Ausstattung:
A-Head-Vorbau von Tange
Rock-Shox Judy TT
Deore-Schaltung und Kurbel
Deore LX V-Brakes
TekTro-Bremshebel (ja, bitte keine comments dazu...)
Schwarz-gelber SelleRoyal-Sattel
Gelber Brake-Booster hinten
Mavic XM117/Deore-Naben
Schwalbe Kojak

Achtet am besten auf die gelben Details bei dem Bike, die sind am auffälligsten.
Also kurzgefasst: Braunes OldSkoolGT mit gelben Details (sollte schon etwas auffallen).

Bitte, bitte, bitte gebt mir bescheid wenn ihr etwa seht, hört, oder riecht, ich vermisse mein Bike.


----------



## Toddii (25. Mai 2010)

TREK FUEL EX 9 in Bonn gestohlen!!!

2 Jahre gespart...2 Wochen gefahren & dann sowas! Zum Kotzen!!!

Der/Die Täter sind in unser Mehrfamilienhaus eingedrungen, haben meinen verschlossenen Kellerraum gewaltsam aufgebrochen und mein Bike mitgehen lassen. Passiert ist das Ganze zwischen Sa 17 Uhr und So 10 Uhr. Haltet bitte Augen & Ohren auf!


----------



## OldSkoolGT (26. Mai 2010)

Toddii schrieb:


> TREK FUEL EX 9 in Bonn gestohlen!!!
> 2 Jahre gespart...2 Wochen gefahren & dann sowas! Zum Kotzen!!!



Solltest dich vielleicht mal in deiner Gegend, oder im Bekanntenkreis umhören wenn es so schnell nach Anschaffung passiert ist.
Scheint mir ehrlich gesagt etwas suspekt.


----------



## OldSkoolGT (26. Mai 2010)

OldSkoolGT schrieb:


> HILFE!!! FAHRRAD WEG!!!
> Ausstattung:
> A-Head-Vorbau von Tange
> ...



Ich meinte den Steuersatz, nicht den Vorbau.
Der Vorbau ist verchromt und aus Stahl (OldSkool eben).


----------



## agent orange (27. Mai 2010)

*Bike gestohlen!!*





Hallo Konstanz und Umgebung!

Am Freitag 21.05.2010 wurde mir mitten am Tag in *Konstanz* mein Bike gestohlen. 
Danke schon mal für eure Augen und Ohren!
Falls jemandem dieses Bike angeboten wird oder es jemand auf einem Online-Markt sieht, bitte ich euch das bei mir zu melden ! Ich schau natürlich auch wie wild.

ICQ: 231181299
Per PM oder email: _[email protected]_


_Bike:_
*Santa Cruz Bullit 2007, Rahmen Größe S (gerades Oberrohr), schwarz*

_Teile:_ 
Bremsen: Formula The One DH
Lenker: Race Face Atlas Bars in rot
Gabel: Rock Shox Totem Air (Aufkleber auf der Brücke)
Dämpfer: Fox DHX 5
Reifen: Maxxis Wetscream (!)
Sattel: WTB Silverado (Mit gelber Test Ride aufschrift)
Schaltung: SRAM X9
Kurbeln: Hussefelt
Startnummer 25 war noch am Bike befestigt

Kann bei Bedarf größere Bilder, ein paar Detailaufnahmen oder die komplette Partliste liefern.
*Gäbe natürlich fetten Finderlohn da ich unglaublich dankbar wäre!*






*Auf dem Bild sieht man den alten Aufbau. Die Parts haben sich mittlerweile geändert!*





*Bike im jetzigen Zustand - vor 2 Wochen bei einem Rennen*


thx 4 the support!

David


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wabaki (28. Mai 2010)

agent orange schrieb:


> *Bike gestohlen!!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Alles klar, ich halte in KN mal die Augen offen.


----------



## Flameboy (29. Mai 2010)

Mein schönes, Graues Ghost ERT 9000 wurde heute Nacht in Herrenberg, südlich von Stuttgart, geklaut. Den Thread dazu findet ihr, wenn ihr auf das Bild klickt, dort gibts mehr Bilder und ne Beschreibung.


----------



## chem (29. Mai 2010)

Boah, in welchem Abstand hier die Bikes entwendet werden schockt mich ja sehr, ich glaube demnächst werde ich mir doch noch ein richtiges Schloss besorgen.


----------



## mtbchriller (30. Mai 2010)

chem schrieb:


> Boah, in welchem Abstand hier die Bikes entwendet werden schockt mich ja sehr, ich glaube demnÃ¤chst werde ich mir doch noch ein richtiges Schloss besorgen.


 
Und die hier im Forum gemeldeten gestohlenen Bikes sind nur ein Bruchteil.....
Mein Tipp: Abgestelltes Bike in Sichtkontakt halten und natÃ¼rlich mit einem nicht 08-15 Schloss ordentlich abschlieÃen, alles ZubehÃ¶r wie Tacho, Lampen, Navi, Taschen - weg damit. Wenn mÃ¶glich langes Spiralkabel oder mehrere um auch die LaufrÃ¤der zu sichern, die Ganoven nehmen alles mit! Spart nicht am SchloÃ! Ein 20,- â¬ Kabelchen mache ich auch in 5 Sekunden mit einem Bolzenschneider auf, wenns sein soll. 
Meine Devise ist, solange du drauf sitzt, klaut es keiner, ansonsten Pfefferspray (hab ich eigentl. aber nur wegen der Hunde dabei).
TRAUE NIEMANDEM!!!!

Wenn Du ganz sicher gehen willst: Nimm das Bike mit ins Bett und schick die Frau als Alarmanlage in den Schuppen.


----------



## mightyEx (30. Mai 2010)

Ne 100%ige Sicherheit gibt's leider nicht. Aber man kann es den Dieben zumindest schwer und unattraktiv machen.
Wenn ich nur mal kurz wohin fahre und das Rad ggfs. stehen lassen muss, nehm ich dafür die allseits bekannte Stadtschlampe®. Halte ich dagegen mit dem Bike unplanmäßig an, ist meistens jemand dabei, der auf's Bike aufpassen kann. Ansonsten ist das Bike immer in Sichtweite und mit nem vernünftigen Schloss gesichert.
Wer nur einen Gemeinschaftskeller hat, sollte erwägen das Bike mit in die Wohnung zu nehmen.
Man sieht nur leider zu oft, dass doch viele Leute ihr nicht ganz billiges Rad bedenkenlos anketten (teilweise wirkungslos). Das wär mir persönlich ein zu heißes Eisen. Das Rad muss nicht mal aktuell und teuer sein - auch Youngtimer und Oldies, die teilweise als Stadtesel durch die Gegend rollen, sind nach wie vor begehrt.


----------



## Goa-Freak (30. Mai 2010)

*ich frage mich, ganz ehrlich, wer schließt sein 1000,-  und aufwärts bike an ? ? ? Nen bike ist zum fahren da und nicht zum anschließen 

Ausdem grund immer zwei bikes, ein 0815 bike zum anschließen was nichmal geklaut wird wenn da steht zu verschenken und ein "richtiges" bike zum fahren.
Und so nen 20,-  schloß bekommst du mit nen tuch und nen stock auf 

Als erstes nen Bremsscheiben-Schloss (wenn du den auch nen scheibe hast)

und dann kann ich nur das Kryptonite - New York Fahgettaboutit Schlossempfehlen. 
2mal, eins durchsvorderrad und das zweite durchs hinterrad und rahmen
schreckt schonmal gut ab 

*


----------



## Stern52 (30. Mai 2010)

seid mir bitte nicht böse das mein erstes Posting keine freundliche  Vorstellung meiner Person ist ... 

Mir wurde heute Mittag (innerhalb von 3 Stunden !!!) das Rad vom  Hinterhof gestohlen - dabei war es eine Ecke das von ein paar Hundert  Fenstern gut gesehen werden konnte und wo ständig jemand vorbeiläuft. 

Jedenfalls ist ein Bild vom gestohlenen Rad angehängt. Auch wenn es wohl  nie wieder auftauchen wird wollte ich es versucht haben ... 
Der finanzielle Schaden ist zwar noch einigemaßen verträglich (7-8 Jahre alt, ebay...) aber  nochmal wochenlang ein solches Bike suchen zu müssen ärgert einen deftig  ... 



Danke auf alle Fälle  




schöne Grüße aus Düsseldorf


----------



## mtbdriver01 (31. Mai 2010)

Auf 24-05-2010 sind zwei Trek Fuel's ex8 von 2009 gestohlen worden:
- Trek Fuel Ex8, 2009, schwarz/weiB, 19.5 inch, Rahmennummer: WTU23590465D
- Trek Fuel Ex8, 2009, schwarz/weiB, 17.5 inch, Rahmennummer: WTU141G0019D\

Bitte wenn Sie die sehen, meld es mir.

Danke.


----------



## r0ckZ0r (31. Mai 2010)

Ist jetzt zwar schon ein paar Tage her, aber mir wurde mein Stadtrad: Specialized Hardrock Comp aus dem Jahre 2003 (meine ich) in der Umgebung von Hannover geklaut und zwar in der Farbe rot.

Auffällig dürften nur die Bärentatzen-Pedalen in Silber und die Fat Alberts gewesen sein. Außerdem wurde der Gummibalg von der Judy TT entfernt.

Falls jemand so ein Bike irgendwo sieht - bitte melden...


----------



## scapin-biker (31. Mai 2010)

Wenn du noch erzählst, wo wir auf das "Fahrrad" achten sollen, wäre es für alle leichter !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dj_Artschi (3. Juni 2010)

moin wurde jemanden in den lesten 2 bis 3 jahren ein scott ransom 30 in hamburg geklaut wen ja bitte melden.....
dan natürlich rahmen merkmale (kratzer,beulen xD, farbe,überrüstungen oder orgi udn so weiter) angeben und rahmen nummer und vielleicht kann ich euch dan weiter helfen ;-)


----------



## Dobi25 (4. Juni 2010)

Bikes stehlen ist eine schlechte angewohnheit von dummen menschen, mir wurden auch schon 2 bikes gestohlen und wen ich den jenigen schnappen würde den würde ich beide hände brechen damit er sich an was errinern könnte


----------



## Hot Carrot (4. Juni 2010)

Teeren und Federn


----------



## Stern52 (4. Juni 2010)

zwangsamputation? wenigstens lässt sich dann ausschliessen das er/sie es nochmal versuchen ...


----------



## Dj_Artschi (4. Juni 2010)

Dobi25 schrieb:


> Bikes stehlen ist eine schlechte angewohnheit von dummen menschen, mir wurden auch schon 2 bikes gestohlen und wen ich den jenigen schnappen würde den würde ich beide hände brechen damit er sich an was errinern könnte


ja finde ich auch für mich sollte jeder fahrrad diebt lebenslänglich bekommen xD 
mir wurde halt ein scott ransom 30 angeboten für 500 euro komplet in einen fahrrad laden in hh und da war mri halt klar das da was nicht stümen kann naja ich hoffe es findet sich noch der richtige besitzer


----------



## CTX (4. Juni 2010)

Gestohlen in Koblenz:

Scott Scale Jr. 24"






Das Bike war exakt so, wie auf dem Bild zu sehen und muss ungefähr zwischen 19 und 8 Uhr im Stadtteil Süd / Südallee entwendet worden sein.
Das genaue Datum kann ich leider nicht sagen.
Ist schon ne zeitlang her, so ca. 2 Monate.
Ich habe leider erst kürzlich davon erfahren das es meinem Neffen gestohlen wurde.

Jetzt werden den Kiddies sogar schon die Weihnachtsgeschenke geklaut.

Ich hoffe dem Dieb passiert irgend etwas


----------



## Mountain_Screen (6. Juni 2010)

Von einer bekannten "Motorradgäng" Aufkleber auf den Rahmen. Dann brauchst es auch nicht mehr abschliesen.


----------



## custos2003 (10. Juni 2010)

Hallo,

Mein Rad wurde auch gezockt, in Dresden mitten in der Neustadt, Ende Mai 27. oder 28. war das glaube ich. wenn es jemand sieht kann er ja mal bescheid geben,

was auf dem Foto nicht aktuell ist sind die Kurbeln, das waren Race Face Ride XC und der Sattel war am Ende ein weißer Fizik Freak, wohlgemerkt das war ein Singlespeed.

Es handelt sich hierbei um das weiße Rad.


----------



## OldSkoolGT (10. Juni 2010)

Quen schrieb:


> Eins will ich noch mal klarstellen: mir geht es in keiner Weise um den Wert des Bikes was mir geklaut wurde, sondern einzig und allein um das was ich für das Bike empfunden habe.



Ja hab aus Langeweile mal den Anfang des Threads mal durstöbert.

Aber ich verstehe voll und ganz was du da meinst.
GT ist irgendwie ne sucht und mein Herz hat geblutet, als mein OldSkoolGT geklaut wurde.
Ich hab dem Bike sogar nen Namen gegeben (Steel Heart).
Ich hab keine Ahnung was es für ein Modell war, nur das es alt und aus Stahl gefertigt war.
Aber es war einfach geil, weil ich es für mich gebaut habe und nicht von der Stange ein fertiges Produkt hatte.
Traumhaft und jetzt nur noch ein Traum...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 184318 (16. Juni 2010)

Hallo zusammen,
traurig, dass mein erster Beitrag in diesem Forum solch einer ist:

Mir wurde am 14.06.2010 zwischen 18 und 21uhr in Bonn-Beuel-Mitte mein nagelneues Cube Attention 2010 (weiss-schwarz) aus dem hauseigenen Fahrradkeller gestohlen!
Das Rad war abgeschlosssen, der Fahrradkeller ebenso, und die Tiefgarage auch! Zugang nur über den Hausschlüssel!
In dem Haus gibt es etwa 40 Wohnungen!

Hausmeister weiss nix, Anzeige bei der Polizei wurde aufgegeben.
Info im Haus aufgehangen.

Das Bike fällt durch seine Farbe sehr auf. Es wurden nachträglich weisse Schutzbleche vorn und hinten montiert. Batteriebeleuchtung wurde angebracht, und in den Speichen habe ich diese weissen Reflektoren montiert, von denen man pro Rad etwa 16 Stück in die Speichen klemmen muss.

Schon ein starkes Stück, wie viele Räder verschwinden! Und ich habe wenig Hoffnung, dass es wieder auftaucht! 

Der Finder bekommt von mir 50 Finderlohn!

Gruß, speeedyde


----------



## Sebastian87 (16. Juni 2010)

Mich hat's auch schon wieder erwischt. In der Nacht von Dienstag auf Mittwoch, wurd bei uns das Gartenhaus in Frankfurt am Main aufgebrochen und das verschloßene Mountainbike von meinem Vater entwendet.

Zwei Häuser weiter stand ein unverschloßenes Mountainbike mit Schloß um  den Lenker, dass der Täter zurückgelassen hat, Rahmennr. konnte man nicht mehr entziffern. Sollte sich bei  der Polizei keiner melden, gehört's nach zwei Wochen mir.
Ist jetzt innerhalb von zwei Monaten das zweite Rad, waren wahrscheinlich auch wieder die gleichen Täter. 
Anscheinend haben die beiden aber nicht viel Ahnung, da sie unter anderem einen neuen Drehmomentschlüßel von Syntace, eine Federgabelpumpe von Topeak, diverse andere neuwertige Werkzeuge wie z.B. Shimano Kettennieter, Rohloff Kettenmesslehre usw. und auch Originalverpackte Bremsbeläge für die Formula Oro K18, Ketten, Faltreifen von Schwalbe etc. einfach liegen lassen haben.

Hätte mit Sicherheit mehr Kohle gebracht, als ein 5 Jahre altes Corratec X-Trail Deore. 

Naja, vielleicht sieht's ja jemand irgendwo stehen. Besondere Merkmale sind die gefederte Sattelstütze und vielleicht die Tröte am Lenker.

*Finderlohn 50 Euro!!*

Hier noch ein Bild...





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## swift daddy (17. Juni 2010)

In der nacht von Dienstag auf Mittwoch wurden meiner Freundin und mir unsere 4 Räder (2x RR, 2x Mtb) aus der Tiefgarage und einer mit Schloss gesicherten Garten-Blechhütte gestohlen (immerhin 35 Km ausserhalb von Paris in einer sehr gut situierten Nachbarschaft ... also nich so die typische "banlieue" wo Autos abgefackelt werden). Hab' ganz schön blöd geguckt, als ich mittwochs morgens mit dem RR zur Arbeit fahren wollte  

Kaufpreis (mit jeweils kräftig Rabatt) knapp 7 000 , eigentlicher Wert > 10 000   

Gestohlen wurden: 2x Müsing Lite Onroad-Renner, 1x Cannondale Scalpel Lady, 1x Cannondale Rush 2 Carbon SL ... die beiden Mtbs machen den Löwenanteil des Wertes aus.

Anzeige erstattet und an Versicherung gemeldet, ma schaun was dabei rumkommt

vllt. post' ich heute Abend noch Bilder, wenn ich wieder zu Hause bin

******** is sowas


----------



## Rucksim (17. Juni 2010)

Hallo,

mir wurde heute zwischen 15 und 16.30 Uhr am Weststrand (Fischland Darß - zwischen Prewrow und Ahrenshoop) mein 3 Jahre altes Ghost ASX 4900 gestohlen). Der Strand war nicht mit dem PKW zu erreichen. Der Täter muss min. 3-4km zu Fuß durch den Wald gelaufen sein. Das Fahrrad war angekettet, somit muss der Täter zumindestens einen Bolzenschneider dabei gehabt haben.

Nun zum Fahrrad:

Es ist ein Fully, Schaltwerk XT, Kurbel und Umwerfer Deore
Es ist komplett Kupferfarben (Orange metallic).
Laufräder: Fulcrum Redmetall 5
Reifen: vo. NobbyNic, hi Racing Ralph, beide ziemlich abgefahren
Federgabel: neuwertige RockShox Recon 85-130 in matt schwarz
Pedale: Ritchey Klickpedale
Bremsen: Avid 3

Das Bike ist mir hier im Urlaub gestohlen worden und ist hier oben in MeckPomm schon sehr auffälig. 

Für Hinweise die zum auffinden des Bikes führen, biete ich 150 Finderlohn.

Die Rahmennummer und ein Foto des Bikes liefere ich schnellstmöglich nach. Bitte haltet die Augen offen, auch wenn einzelne Parts (Federgabel, Laufräder ...) angeboten werden


----------



## Wimbo (17. Juni 2010)

Traurig, wie viele Bikes gestohlen werden...

Ich persönlich schließe mein Rad zwar nachts nicht ab, ich habe aber in meiner Garage meinen Proberaum (ein extra Raum in den man nur durch die Garage kommt) und schließe sowohl die 8cm dicke Eisentüre, die den Proberaum verschließt, sowie die Garagentüre ab.
Muss man leider schon machen, zumal nicht weit entfernt von mir, nennen wier es "Gesindel, wohnt.,..


----------



## Der Meeester (18. Juni 2010)

Rucksim schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> mir wurde heute zwischen 15 und 16.30 Uhr am Weststrand (Fischland Darß - zwischen Prewrow und Ahrenshoop) mein 3 Jahre altes Ghost ASX 4900 gestohlen).



Auf dem Darß nehm ich immer mehrere fette Schlösser mit zum Strand. Du kannst es ja dort nicht beobachten und die Abstellmöglichkeiten sind nicht so optimal (Holzpflöcke die mit Draht verbunden sind oder halt Bäume).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## retrolover (23. Juni 2010)

wenn ich hier lese bekomme ich angst!


----------



## wiski (24. Juni 2010)

Bike einfach wenn du es nicht fährst oder Schläfst in die Wohnung und für Brötchenfahrten ne olle Möhre die quitscht und keiner klauen mag ^^... is das beste.,.,


----------



## der_fry (24. Juni 2010)

Auf dem Darß haben die mir vor 2 Jahren mein Cube Sting und das Sting meiner Freundin gezockt. Schau mal ob du 2 Leihfahräder findest die am Ort des Verschwindens unangeschlossen in der Gegend stehen, die kannst du getrost mitnehmen, weil ebenfalls gezockt. Dann hast du wenigstens was zum fahren da oben.  Was die aufklärungs rate da oben betrifft mache ich dir aus eigener Erfahrung nicht viel Hoffnung.

mfg und Kopf hoch


----------



## obiwan6567 (24. Juni 2010)

bisher bin ich von dieben zum glück verschont geblieben. zugegeben, mein liebling steht in der wohnung und steht nur auf ner mehrtagestour mal alleine(abgeschlossen) und/oder mehr als 5 meter von mir entfernt.

würd ich jemanden erwischen der mein auto mit grafiti besprüht bekäm er eine anzeige....jemand der versucht mein bike zu klauen würde freiwillig die polizei rufen, das ist ne sache wo bei mir spass schon lange aufgehört hat. hier bin ich klar für selbstjustiz da sich der schaden oft nicht in euro ausdrücken lässt.

Wie hoch ist bei euren hochwerigen und damit auch seltenen rädern eigentlich die aufklärungsquote?


----------



## der_fry (24. Juni 2010)

obiwan6567 schrieb:


> Wie hoch ist bei euren hochwerigen und damit auch seltenen rädern eigentlich die aufklärungsquote?



bei mir 0%

Ermittlungen nach 3 Monaten eingestellt.

Ich hatte aber beide Versichert, damit hielt sich der finanzielle Schaden in Grenzen und ich bekam sie zum Neupreis ersetzt.


----------



## Harvester (24. Juni 2010)

"Ermittlungen" gibt es doch eh nicht. Wenn zufällig nen Junkie aufm teuren Bike angetroffen wird dann ja. Aber sonst nich...


----------



## wiski (25. Juni 2010)

genau so sieht es aus, richtige ermittlungen wird es da niemals geben. höchstens rein zufällige kurze kontrollen die aber meistens auch nicht grundlos sind (jemand wird gesucht und passt in profil etc.)... das ist eigentlich eine ernste sache! gleich zu setzten mit autodiebstahl


----------



## snoopz (25. Juni 2010)

wiski schrieb:


> das ist eigentlich eine ernste sache! gleich zu setzten mit autodiebstahl



Mal davon abgesehen daß*der Schaden sich meist ein oder zwei Größenordnungen unter einem Autodiebstahl hält, mal abgesehen von Edelbikes.


----------



## obiwan6567 (25. Juni 2010)

das ist jetzt reine spekulation aber ich könnte mir durchaus vorstellen das in summe gesehen der schaden durch gestohlene fahrräder nicht viel kleiner ist(vielleicht sogar höher) als beim autodiebstahl. 
und trotzdem muss ich mich im schlimmstfall vor gericht verantworten wenn ich einen dieb ins krankenhaus prügel obwohl ich als potenzieller geschädigter wahrscheinlich der einzige bin der überhaupt was unternimmt. 

es bleibt einem nur für teuer geld das bike zu versichern damit man wenigstens finanziell abgesichert ist.


----------



## snoopz (25. Juni 2010)

obiwan6567 schrieb:


> das ist jetzt reine spekulation aber ich könnte mir durchaus vorstellen das in summe gesehen der schaden durch gestohlene fahrräder nicht viel kleiner ist(vielleicht sogar höher) als beim autodiebstahl.



Das liegt aber zu großen Teilen auch an der Dummheit der Besitzer. Niemand käme auf die Idee, sein Auto offen mit steckenden Schlüsseln irgendwo stehen zu lassen. Oder das Auto offen mit Schlüsseln in die Garage zu fahren, die nur mit einem kleinen Vorhängeschloß gesichert ist. Da ein Fahrrad halt keine Zündschlüssel und verriegelbare Türen hat, ist es halt gefährdeter und man muß es entsprechend besser anketten. Mit den richtigen Schlössen kann man Diebstahl bereits auf ein Minimum reduzieren.



> und trotzdem muss ich mich im schlimmstfall vor gericht verantworten wenn ich einen dieb ins krankenhaus prügel obwohl ich als potenzieller geschädigter wahrscheinlich der einzige bin der überhaupt was unternimmt.



Das stimmt natürlich. Wobei das auch ganz gut so ist - wenn jeder Selbstjustiz üben könnte, wie er lustig wäre, dann wäre unsere Welt weit weniger schön. Natürlich ist es ärgerlich, wenn das Fahrrad gestohlen wird - aber es lohnt sich auch kaum, danach zu suchen, da die Chancen des Fundes sehr gering sind. Übrigens wird auch nach gestohlenen Autos nicht gesucht. Die tauchen nur weit häufiger einfach irgendwo auf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_fry (25. Juni 2010)

obiwan6567 schrieb:


> es bleibt einem nur für teuer geld das bike zu versichern damit man wenigstens finanziell abgesichert ist.



Ich kann nur jedem die Allianz Hausrat ans Herz legen. Die Fahrräder als Option machte glaub ich keinen 5 euronen im Jahr aus.


----------



## Whiteeagle (25. Juni 2010)

der_fry schrieb:


> Ich kann nur jedem die Allianz Hausrat ans Herz legen. Die Fahrräder als Option machte glaub ich keinen 5 euronen im Jahr aus.



option? ist bei meiner alianz hausrat im preis drinne zum neuwert


----------



## der_fry (26. Juni 2010)

ja schon man muss aber beim Vertragsabschluss mit sagen das man Fahrräder mitversichert haben möchte, bei der kleinsten Hausrat ist es sonst nicht mit drin


----------



## tobi-k (26. Juni 2010)

Hallo Leute,

uns wurden letzte Woche am Gardasee unsere Bikes aus dem Fahrradkeller des Hotels geklaut. 

 Canondale Rize
 Trek Remedy
 Specialized Stumpi

Ort : Riva del Garda Hotel Benacus
Zeit : Nacht vom 18.06. auf 19.06.2010
Wert : 14.000,-â¬
Alter : alle kleiner 12 Monate

Bikes waren mit Stahlseil und StahlbÃ¼gelschloss miteinander verschlossen, standen in einem abgeschlossenen Fahrradkeller auf GElÃ¤nde mit verschlossenem Tor.

Bikes waren grÃ¶Ãteinteils selbstaufgebaut, keine Stangenware um so Ã¤rgerlicher, denn alle Teile zum gleichen Preis wieder zu bekommen ist wie ein 6er im Lotto und dauter wahrscheinlich 1 Jahr 

Falls irgendwo sowas angeboten wird und ihr stosst drauf wÃ¤re ich dankbar fÃ¼r nen Hinweis:

NÃ¤her Beschreibung des Speci:
Speci Stumpi Pro 2008 black/gold Alu Rahmen
Fox Talas RLC 2006 jedoch mit schwarzen 2010 Dekoren
Ritchey WCS Steuersatz / schwarzer Deckel ohne Ritchey Aufdruck + goldene Schraube
Nobby Nic 2,25
DT XR4.1 Onyx Naben
Conti FelgenbÃ¤nder
DT Schnellspanner
Thomson Elite X4 90mm Vorbau
Thomson Elite Setback SattelstÃ¼tze
Speci S-Works Low-Rizer Carbon Lenker
Spank Griffe
X.9 Trigger
Fromula The One 2010 180/180 Bremse
Speci Phenom Ti Gel Sattel 143mm
Truvativ Noir gold 3.3 
GXP Innenlager
Shimano Pedale (wie XTR)
Kette SRAM Hollow Pin
Kassette X.0 gold 11-34 mit rotem Ring
Schaltwerk X.0 anniversary gold
Umwerfer XT DM


GrÃ¼Ãe 
Tobi-k


----------



## voldemort (27. Juni 2010)

Mir wurde diese Woche das geliebte Storck Rebel Pro geklaut. Es war zusammengeschlossen mit einem anderen Mountainbike, das auch geklaut wurde.
Ort: Im Eingangsbereich des Restaurant EWerk, Ferdinand-Weiß-Straße 6a, 79106 Freiburg
Zeitpunkt: zwischen 23.6.2010, 22:30h und 24.6.2010, 0:15h. 

Beschreibung: Storck, Rebel Pro, Farbe weiß/elfenbein mit hellrotem Schriftzug. Roter Sattel. Fox Federgabel. Hydraulische Felgenbremse Magura HS33. Schaltung Shimano XT. Rahmengröße 21,5 Zoll (also sehr groß).
Seriennummer: KU8J0378


----------



## willibike (28. Juni 2010)

Aufgepasst!

Mecklenburg Vorpommern / Darß
Mein Drössiger MT ist gestohlen!
Farbe: Weiß
Shimano XT Schaltung, Tretkurbel
Bremsen Shimano XT vorn 205 D hinten 180 D
Mavic Cross Felgen
GPS Halter am Lenker

Mehr angaben nach meinem Urlaub


----------



## MoAusE (28. Juni 2010)

Mir ist auch mein Bike geklaut worden, kann mir jemand sagen, welche von den Nummern die Ramennummer ist? 
Ist ein blau/weißes Cube LTD Pro, bis auf die SLX Kurbel ist alles original




http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/681728


----------



## Kate du Pree (29. Juni 2010)

Normalerweise beginnen die Nummern entweder mit:
S0... oder
WOW...

Falls das was hilft.


----------



## el pisote (29. Juni 2010)

Für die Leute denen in Aachen/Umgebung ein Fahrrad entwendet wurde; habe gerade zufällig gesehen, dass am Freitag 02.07.2010 in Aachen eine Polizeiauktion stattfindet: 
http://www.polizei-nrw.de/aachen/Startseite/Aktionen/article/versteigerung0207.html
Auf den Fotos ist unter anderem ein schwarzes Vortrieb Hardtail (ganz unten links) zu sehen. Wollte nur mal informieren, falls es jemandem bekannt vorkommt....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rallleb (29. Juni 2010)

Kleine Story von mir.
2 Wochen Urlaub am Gardasee diesen Monat, in der Nacht vom 17.6 auf den 18.6 wurden aus dem Fahradkeller, mein Liteville 301 und das Ghost Miss AMR meiner Freundin gestohlen.
Am nächsten morgen zur Polizei Anzeige erstatten, vor uns 2 Mädels (Räder weg) nach uns 3 Mann (Räder weg).
Sofort danach ins Appartement, Koffer packen( kein Bock mehr)scheiß Italien, ab nach Hause.
Fr 23 uhr zuhause, Sa morgen zu Canyon gefahren schnell ein Tourqe Trailflow bestellt, 3 Tage später, also letzten Di schon fertig .
Gestern anruf aus Italien, Räder sind wieder da, da hatten die Vollpfosten von Fahraddieben auf dem weg nach Venedig mit ihrem Transporter einen Unfall/Panne, die Polizei hat sich dann mal ein wenig umgeschaut und 8 Räder sichergestellt, darunter auch unsere 2.
Jetzt bin ich nur mal gespannt wie die aussehen!!
Soo kanns gehn
 Ralf


----------



## EvilEvo (29. Juni 2010)

Tolle Story, herzlichen Glückwunsch, so schlimm sehen die noch nicht aus, hier und da minimale Kratzer, sind doch robust die Bikes, schade das es nicht öfter so läuft.


----------



## capta (30. Juni 2010)

der_fry schrieb:


> (...)Was die aufklärungs rate da oben betrifft mache ich dir aus eigener Erfahrung nicht viel Hoffnung.(...)


 
und das sieht bei dir "da unten" anders aus, oder wie?


----------



## Henny81 (3. Juli 2010)

vermisst einer ein zaskar in berlin? der sollte sich das vielleicht mal anschauen

http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-ZASKAR-LE-XT-3-Tage-abholer-Berlin-Raritat-/120591307710?cmd=ViewItem&pt=Sport_Radsport_Fahrr%C3%A4der&hash=item1c13cd53be


----------



## Quator94 (3. Juli 2010)

Henny81 schrieb:


> vermisst einer ein zaskar in berlin? der sollte sich das vielleicht mal anschauen
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-ZASKAR-LE-XT-3-Tage-abholer-Berlin-Raritat-/120591307710?cmd=ViewItem&pt=Sport_Radsport_Fahrr%C3%A4der&hash=item1c13cd53be



Das klingt wirklich sehr verdächtig  "...Und muss auch so Früh wie es geht abgeholt werden..."


----------



## Myxin (3. Juli 2010)

Vielleicht bin ich da ja etwas eigen, aber da stößt einen schon das Geschreibsel ab. Rechtsschreibung unter aller Kanone, vom Satzbau mal ganz abgesehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sebastian87 (3. Juli 2010)

Interessant ist auch eine seiner beendeten Auktionen....http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120569893049



> Das  Geschäft  ist ein AN und Verkauf geschäft.
> An und Verkauf von Musik  instrumenten bis hin zu Gold, bis hin zu Handys Laptops Elektro Geräte,  *Fahrädern* etc. haupsächlich Handy an und verkauf schauen sie das Ebay  Konto an " Gelegenheits-Shop13347 "


Will dem guten Mann aber trotzdem nichts unterstellen, heutzutage muss halt jeder sehen wo er bleibt.


----------



## maesjoe (4. Juli 2010)

Reihe mich mit meinem Verlust ein:

Mein MTB RDR Team Pro wurde am 5. Juni in MÃ¼nchen gestohlen. Da der Hersteller recht  selten ist und das Fahrrad in der Konfiguration kaum ein zweites mal  vorkommt, hab ich etwas Hoffnung es wieder zu kriegen: Rahmen RDR (Ralph  Denk Racing Team), matt-schwarz, SLX-Ausstattung, schwarze Federgabel  RockShox Recon SL, Magura Julie Scheibenbremsen, weiÃer Sattel von  Ritchey + schwarze Anbauteile (Vorbau, SattelstÃ¼tze, HÃ¶rner) ebenfalls  von Ritchey. 

Nicht das teuerste Rad, aber fein und mein. Einen Finderlohn von 150 â¬  ist es mir alle mal wert.

Der Dieb ist wohl gut 1,80 m groÃ, ziemlich breit und hat halblange,  (dunkel-)blonde Haare. Besser Du stellt das Fahrrad bei der nÃ¤chsten  Polizeistation ab!!!

Hinweise bitte an [email protected]


----------



## HorstBlond (5. Juli 2010)

Hallo Forum,

leider muss auch ich mich hier eintragen.

Bike: *Specialized Epic Marathon*, ca. 2003; Farbe: Anthrazit

Zustand: eigentlich wie neu

Datum: *5.07.2010*, zwischen 11 und 19 Uhr

Tatort: *Basel, Schweiz*. Halböffentlicher Fahrradständer nähe Aeschenplatz

Ist gerade erst passiert, muss ggf. noch weitere Infos hinzufügen


----------



## OldSkoolGT (6. Juli 2010)

WOW!!!
Schaut euch mal die Beiträge #1862 und #1868 an.
Wenn das mal kein Zufall ist.

Ich bin mir sicher der Mann der bei #1868 erwähnt wurde, dem 3 Räder abhanden gekommen sind, ist sicher tobi-K von #1862.


----------



## willibike (9. Juli 2010)

Myxin schrieb:


> Vielleicht bin ich da ja etwas eigen, aber da stößt einen schon das Geschreibsel ab. Rechtsschreibung unter aller Kanone, vom Satzbau mal ganz abgesehen.



Schreib erst mal selber Richtig! Rechtsschreibung?.......


----------



## mightyEx (9. Juli 2010)

Nur mal ne Idee - viele haben ja ein oder mehrere Foto's zu ihren vermissten Schätzen veröffentlicht. Wäre es nicht gut, wenigstens einen extra Foto-Thread parallel zu betreiben?! Die Daten, die sich mittlerweile hier angesammelt haben, sind ja nicht so leicht zu überblicken. Langfristig wäre eine eigene Datenbank mit Abfragefunktionen (z.B. Umkreissuche etc. ) sicher die beste Alternative.


----------



## EvilEvo (10. Juli 2010)

@mightyEx: Es gibt im Bikemarkt eine Rubrik, wo jeder alles zu seinem geklauten Bike schreiben kann und sich jeder über geklaute Räder informieren kann, Umkreissuche gibt es im Bikemarkt auch, also alles gegeben, was du vorschlägst. Brauchst dich nicht bedanken für den Hinweis^^.

@OldSkoolGT: Wie kommst du drauf, das mir 3 Räder geklaut wurden?


----------



## Rammsteinbiker (11. Juli 2010)

Da hat er sich wohl in der Postnummer vertan, der zweite Post sollte wohl #1867 sein.


----------



## mightyEx (12. Juli 2010)

EvilEvo schrieb:


> @mightyEx: Es gibt im Bikemarkt eine Rubrik, wo jeder alles zu seinem geklauten Bike schreiben kann und sich jeder über geklaute Räder informieren kann, Umkreissuche gibt es im Bikemarkt auch, also alles gegeben, was du vorschlägst. Brauchst dich nicht bedanken für den Hinweis^^.



Tja, wenn es denn wirklich für JEDEN zugänglich wäre ... Aber dem ist ja nicht so, deshalb auch keine echte Alternative.
Schön wäre eben eine einheitliche Datenbank, wo der Datenstand ständig aktuell und einheitlich ist. So gibt es quasi 2 unterschiedliche Datenstände - den im Bikemarkt und den im Thread hier.


----------



## OldSkoolGT (13. Juli 2010)

EvilEvo schrieb:


> @OldSkoolGT: Wie kommst du drauf, das mir 3 Räder geklaut wurden?



Vielleicht habe ich irgendwie komisch gedacht im Müdigkeitssuff.
Aber in diesem Moment hatten sich für mich diese 2 Geschichten einfach so passend angehört, dass es für mich die absolut logische Schlussfolgerung war.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OldSkoolGT (13. Juli 2010)

none


----------



## OldSkoolGT (13. Juli 2010)

OldSkoolGT schrieb:


> WOW!!!
> Schaut euch mal die Beiträge #1862 und #1868 an.
> Wenn das mal kein Zufall ist.



Korrektur:
Da ich gerade etwas Verwirrung veranstaltet habe:
Es waren die Beiträge #1861 und #1867.

Sorry für das Missverständnis, war müde.


----------



## talkrabb66 (14. Juli 2010)

Hallo Leute,
heute Nacht wurden uns beide Cannondales in Feuerbach geklaut.
Die Räder waren am Haus angeschlossen und nicht von der Straße einsehbar. Hier kommen nur miese Typen in Frage die das wußten.
Hier ein paar Eckdaten und Merkmale.

Prophet 1000 Team 2005:
Rahmen Silber/Alu schwarz mit Team Aufklebern (Siemens Mobile)
Bremsen Magura Louise 203/180
Griffe Ergon GR2
Pedale Shimano SPD PD-M540
Reifen Schwalbe tubeless vorne Albert hinten Fat Albert
Tacho Ciclosport CM 8.2
Garmin Etrex Halterung
Schutzblech vorne von Speed Stuff --> sehr auffällig an der Lefty

Rush 6 2008:
Rahmen rot
SPECIALIZED Flaschenhalter rot
Reifen Schwalbe Noby Nic
Tacho Ciclosport CM 8.2

Wenn jemand die Tage eins von den Rädern in Stuttgart sieht dann wäre
es super wenn Ihr mich benachrichtigen könntet. Die Diebe müssen hier aus der Gegend sein und sowas gehört mit lebenslangem MTB-Verbot bestrafft.

Danke für Eure Mithilfe.

Ride on


----------



## tt600 (14. Juli 2010)

Meinen Trost hast du, irgendwann trifft's jeden.
Mittlerweile hilft aber nur gut vorbeugen, Räder über Nacht NIE draußen stehen lassen und wenn dann nur mit Schlössern mit 'ner hohen Sicherheitsstufe und dann lieber gleich ein paar davon. Bei ebay hab ich auch schon mal so 'ne kl. Alarmanlage für Fahrräder gesehen, für den Fall wenn's denn unbedingt draußen stehen muss, auch 'ne zusätzliche Idee. Und natürlich gut versichern.
Ich fahr auch jeden Tag 1-2 Mal hier um die Ecke an 'nen Haus vorbei wo zwei Cube's relativ ungesichert an 'nem Seil hängen, dabei ist die Kellertür oder die Gartenhütte net weit weg


----------



## Y1ng (16. Juli 2010)

Hey! 

Meiner Freundin wurde ihr Stadtrad aus dem abgeschlossenen Fahrradkeller des Studentenwohnheims gestohlen.

Wo:* Bonn, Tannenbusch 1*

Wann: zwischen Dienstag ab 23Uhr und Freitag 12Uhr - den 13.7 bis 16.7.

Wie: der Dieb muss zutritt zum Studentenwohnheim, sowie zum Fahrradkeller gehabt haben. Das Fahrrad selber war leidiglich durch ein Schloss in den Speichen gesichert (Abus Centuro 860, Sicherheitsstufe 8) 

Zum Fahrrad: vor allem die orange leuchtende Lackierung (eine Art Flip-flop-Lack orange/grün) ist sehr auffallend!








Zuletzt waren am Fahrrad Schwalbe Marathon Plus Reifen montiert.

Details zum Fahrrad 



Vielleicht sieht ja jemand was im Raum Bonn/Köln.
Danke,

Y1ng


----------



## Donbonito (16. Juli 2010)

Heute zwischen 14.30 und 15.30 wurde mir in Heidelberg vor dem Gebäude 230 Im Neuenheimer Feld mein Bike-Box M2 gestohlen.
Beschreibung:

Matt-schwarzer Rahmen ohne Sticker, ähnlich Transalp Stoker
Weisse Rock Shox Reba SL 
Weisser Truvativ Hussefelt Lenker mit weissen Funworks Griffen ( noch nich auf dem Bild drauf)
Avid Juicy 7 180/160
XT Schaltung mit XTR-Umwerfer
weisse Mach 1 MX Disc Felgen mit 2.2 Mountain King, XT-Naben
Ritchey Pro Comp Lenker, Sattelstütze und Sattel
Funworks Kettenstrebenschutz







Wenn jemand Hinweise hat, bitte per PN an mich oder an [email protected]


----------



## Tabletop84 (16. Juli 2010)

Da hast du wohl den Rahmen gesprengt.


----------



## Donbonito (16. Juli 2010)

Wie mach ich das Bild denn kleiner?^^


----------



## Tabletop84 (17. Juli 2010)

Irfanview, Picasa, Photoshop oder beliebiges anderes Bildbetrachtungs- oder verarbeitungsprogramm und da dann die Größe ändern.

Oder bei Imageshack in Originalgröße hochladen aber hier nur die verkleinerte Vorschau verlinken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wildbiker (17. Juli 2010)

oh man, schüttel grad mitm Kopf, wenn ich daran denken muss, das mir meine Kollegen einreden wollen, ich solle mein Rad kostenfrei bei der Polizei kodieren lassen und zum zweiten meinen die es wäre wohl in der Hausrat versichert bzw. müsse extra versichert werden. Der Hammer, die meinen die Versicherung greife auch, wenn man mir das Rad aufm Weg zur Arbeit unterm Hintern wegzockt.


----------



## SCHEIBE (17. Juli 2010)

..... und Bikedieben sollte man alle beide Pfoten einbetonieren!
Nein, abhacken!


----------



## DerandereJan (17. Juli 2010)

........ und dann einbetonieren!


----------



## wildbiker (17. Juli 2010)

SCHEIBE schrieb:


> ..... und Bikedieben sollte man alle beide Pfoten einbetonieren!
> Nein, abhacken!



ok, danke für den Tipp...


----------



## kroiterfee (18. Juli 2010)

eine der dämlichsten signaturen hier im forum.


----------



## wildbiker (18. Juli 2010)

wieso? Nachdem mal vor einiger Zeit so nen seniler Opi einfach mal auf Weg stehen geblieben ist und ich draufgerauscht bin...und damals auf noch div. Gruppenausfahrten aller paar meter angehalten werden musste weil an so ner Billigschüssel irgendwas abgefallen war. wär für ständige Fahrrad/Radlerkontrollen. Da würde man geklaute Bikes vlt. wiederfinden und Klappmühlen könnte man ausm Verkehr ziehen.TÜV für Bikes fänd ich ma gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stern52 (18. Juli 2010)

wildbiker schrieb:


> wieso? Nachdem mal vor einiger Zeit so nen seniler Opi einfach mal auf Weg stehen geblieben ist und ich draufgerauscht bin...und damals auf noch div. Gruppenausfahrten aller paar meter angehalten werden musste weil an so ner Billigschüssel irgendwas abgefallen war. wär für ständige Fahrrad/Radlerkontrollen. Da würde man geklaute Bikes vlt. wiederfinden und Klappmühlen könnte man ausm Verkehr ziehen.TÜV für Bikes fänd ich ma gut.



finde ich etwas egoistisch ... jeder sollte radfahren dürfen und wenn er/sie etwas falsch macht muss es auch nicht absicht sein. fahre auch in der regel schnelle als alle anderen aber beim überholen gibt es nie probleme ... man versteht sich.


----------



## kroiterfee (18. Juli 2010)

eben. rücksichtnahme ist oberstes gebot. und die signatur klingt eher nach persönlichkeitssuchendem teeny auf selbsterweckungstrip.

und dann noch nicolai fahren wollen.


----------



## wildbiker (19. Juli 2010)

JA,die Signatur ist von Annodazumal (2005 oder noch eher)...Muss jeden Tag mitm Rad durch die City und dass z. T. recht eilig. Oftmals geben die Rad/Fusswege es einfach nicht her zu überholen. Selbst eine normale Klingel am Rad hilft da nicht, da wird man überhört.
Sorry für OT


----------



## kroiterfee (19. Juli 2010)

na bitte. geht doch.


----------



## SCHEIBE (20. Juli 2010)

...leben und leben lasse


----------



## KarlS (20. Juli 2010)

Staiger Montana von Seifhennersdorf gestohlen.

Rahmennummer: *AV 05 C69753*

Farbe Rahmen: Rot

Farbe gabel: Rot

Gekauft von: Fahrradgeschäft, Thomas Ratzmann, Sptizkunnersdorfer Straße, 02794 Leutersdorf


----------



## Alex0711 (21. Juli 2010)

Heute in der Zeit zwischen 08:00 und 12:00 Uhr wurde mir in München-Riem, Riemer Strasse 342 a mein Canyon Ultimate Carbon. Bj 2008 gestohlen. Das Rad war abgesperrt und das Schloss lag neben dem Radständer, als ich den Diebstahl bemerkte.

Besondere Merkmale:
Rahmengröße M
Weiße Fox 80mm Gabel
Grip-Shift
X.0 Schaltung
XT Kurbel
XTR-Pedale
Weißer San Marco Sattel

Für Hinweise die zur Ergreifung des Diebes, oder zum Auffinden des Rades führen, setze ich ein Finderlohn von 500Euro aus.

Bitte helft!
Danke


----------



## GerhardO (23. Juli 2010)

Hallo Alex!

Habs vorgestern von meiner Süßen erfahren... Es tut mir echt leid!!! 
Allerdings habe ich nur noch wenig Hoffnung, dass das Rad noch in Bayern ist ... 

An alle, die ich in den nächsten Tagen mit nem o.g. Canyon erwische: Sorry für die Schläge!!! Danach frag ich auch brav, wer der Eigentümer ist...! 

angepisste Grüße,
Gerhard

PS: Alex - ist der DIMB-Aufkleber drauf?


----------



## Alex0711 (23. Juli 2010)

Ja, der Aufkleber ist drauf, am Sattelrohr. Auch der grüne Punkt am Steuerrohr ist ein eindeutiges Merkmal. Hatte ich total vergessen. 

Bitte haltet alle trotzdem die augen offen. Vielleicht ist der Depp ja so dumm es irgendwo zu fahren. 
Finderlohn ist auch demjenigen sicher, der mir den entscheidenden Tipp zum wiederfinden des Bikes gibt!

Gruß


----------



## fregger87 (23. Juli 2010)

hey leute habe letztens einen ebay artikel gesehen der mir sehr seltsam vorkam. vlt könnt ihr mit dem rad was anfangen. 

gruß chris


http://cgi.ebay.de/Cannondale-Scalp...=Sport_Radsport_Fahrräder&hash=item4151565d32


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mightyEx (23. Juli 2010)

War heut früh in der Zeitung:

A12 Berlin: Polizisten stoppen Kleintransporter mit 26 gestohlenen Fahrrädern

bzw.

BPOLD-B: Frankfurt (Oder): 26 Fahrräder gestohlen

Ein Ansprechpartner für Rückfragen findet sich im 2. Link.

Vielleicht ist ja auch ein Bike aus dem Thread dabei.

Edit(h) meint noch: nicht nur regional denken - die "heiße Ware" kann auch aus anderen Bundesländern stammen.

Eine Bitte - falls jemand den genauen Ansprechpartner der Bikes kennt, bitte mal die Kontaktdaten hinterlegen. Ich nehme an, dass der "Ansprechpartner" beim Presseportal eher ein Pressesprecher ist, der seinerseits zum Ermittlungsstand bzw. zu den sichergestellten Rädern gar nichts beitragen kann.


----------



## kroiterfee (24. Juli 2010)

KarlS schrieb:


> Staiger Montana von Seifhennersdorf gestohlen.
> 
> Rahmennummer: *AV 05 C69753*
> 
> ...



das schon in pl oder cz.


----------



## SCHEIBE (24. Juli 2010)

...und wieso nicht in Deutschland,Rumänien,Italien,Spanien oder....Bangladesh????


----------



## kroiterfee (24. Juli 2010)

weil seifhennersdorf  direkt an der grenze liegt und seit dem wegfall der grenzkontrollen ALLES geklaut wird was nicht niet und nagelfest ist. egal ob vw passat, traktoren, schienen, stromkabel, zäune einfach alles. warum nicht auch fahrräder...


----------



## SCHEIBE (24. Juli 2010)

Hmm,Hast auch wieder Recht...wo sonst...sorry-war kein Angriff.
Gruß
Roman


----------



## Alex0711 (24. Juli 2010)

mightyEx schrieb:


> War heut früh in der Zeitung:
> 
> A12 Berlin: Polizisten stoppen Kleintransporter mit 26 gestohlenen Fahrrädern
> 
> ...



Danke für den Hinweis.
Werde am Montag auf alle Fälle mal wg. meinem Bike dort anrufen. Man kann ja nie wissen.

Sollte ich einen direkten Ansprechpartner erreichen oder ermitteln können, so werde ich das dementsprechend hier im Forum hinterlegen.

MfG


----------



## ZeFlo (25. Juli 2010)

einer guten freundin von uns wurde ihr heissgeliebter rockhopper geklaut. 

1992er model, in gelb, kleinste grösse
ausstattung noch original, bluemels schutzbleche in schwarz, gepäckträger und 'ne weber kupplung.

für das alter und die km leistung noch guter zustand.

ich würde darum bitten die augen bei den einschlägigen auktionen etc. offen zu halten und mir ggf. 'ne mail oder pn zu schicken.

ciao
flo


----------



## tiegerbaehr (26. Juli 2010)

Am Samstag beim Worldcup in champery gestohlen:









Recht selten dürfte die weiße Axon-Gabel sowie der weiße Sattel sein. Auch auffällig: der an sich matte Rahmen ist weitgehend mit glänzender Lackschutzfolie abgeklebt.

XO mit blauen KCNC Röllchen
schwarz-rote Nokons
Easton Rizer-bar
mittlerweile mit normaler Sattelstütze und gekürzten Sattelrohr
Kettenstrebenschutz mit Lenkerband

Belohnung 500 


----------



## Psychokarnickel (1. August 2010)

Hej Leute,

dieses *Cannondale F600 CAD 2* wurde einem Freund Mitte vorletzter Woche (um den 22.6.) aus einem blicksicheren Kellerabteil in Freiburg gestohlen:







BJ 2000, gelb, Magura HS vo/hi, Schaltwerk/Umwerfer XT, Coda Kurbeln, Pedalhaken, Barends, Tacho, Bereifung Fat Albert

Aufkleber mit zwei f***enden Elchen oben auf dem Unterrohr (war zumindest vor einer Woche noch...), Rahmennummer auf Anfrage.

Hinweise per PN leite ich gerne weiter (alternativ kann laut Pozilei auch gleich 110 angerufen werden, falls man es irgendwo identifiziert).

Finderlohn: ein Kasten Bier nach Wahl & 150.- Euro

DANKE FÜR EURE MITHILFE / ACHTSAMKEIT!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thoostbrood (1. August 2010)

TresXF schrieb:


> und nur weil es um ein paar fahrräder geht sollte man nicht das augenmass und seinen mühsam erarbeitetn grad an zivilisiertheit verlieren




ja! 
naja, aber emotional nachvollziehbar


----------



## items (2. August 2010)

Servus,
leider wurde unser Keller aufgebrochen und folgende Räder wurden gestohlen:

1. Nicolai Argon (weitere Bilder in meinem Album):
Weiss, Massrahmen, XL mit 620er Oberrohr. Auffällig ist der Vorbau mit 4cm Spacern, gekröpftem FSA Lenker und 17° Syntace Vorbau (90er), sowie die rot eloxierte Rohloff Nabe und der weiss abgesetze SQ Lab Sattel. Der Rahmen ist nahezu neu und weist keinerlei Beschädigungen auf.
Rahmennummer: 1026
Rohloffnabe: 093112

2. Simplon Elvox TRA:
Älteres Modell, aus der ersten Serie (4 Jahre alt). Farbe gold, auffällig sind die Ventidisc Bremsscheiben, die Magura Marta, die X0 Ausstattung und drei Carbon Spacer mit weissem Aufdruck am Lenker. Ausserdem der Sattel (Specialized Avatar Gel). 
Rahmennummer: A6B07331

3. Simplon Lexx:
Älteres Modell, ca. 5 Jahre alt. Scharzer Rahmen, mit stärker abgenutzten Decals. Neue Bremse (Magura Louise) und Schaltung mit XT Shadow. 
Rahmennummer: A5B58688

Hier die Bilder (Lexx folgt) und sie sind teilweise etwas älter, d.h. es hat Veränderungen gegeben, die aber überschaubar sind.


----------



## PedaZ (3. August 2010)

Hi Leute,

gestern wurde mir mein mittlerweile sehr ans Herz gewachsenes Cannondale Super V 500 aus dem Keller geklaut.  Ich hatte es vor ca. einem Jahr einer Freundin abgekauft und dann in den letzten Monaten etwas modernisiert.

Hier die Eckdaten (leider habe ich kein Foto):
Cannondale Super V 500, Gr. M, blau mit gelber Aufschrift
Manitou Black Elite Federgabel
DT Swiss M210 Dämpfer
Truvativ Hussefelt Kurbel
SRAM 9.0 Schaltwerk, SRAM X7 Trigger
V-Brakes (die wären als nächstes modernisiert worden...)
Hinterrad: Mavic Crosstrail
Schwalbe Nobby Nic 2010 Reifen

Für Hinweise die zum Finden des Rades führen biete ich einen Finderlohn von 100 an !

Vielen Dank schonmal 

PedaZ


----------



## Pulling-Pit (6. August 2010)

Guten Morgen...

einem Freund wurde bei der WM im Biergarten sein Fahrrad vor den Augen von allen gestohlen. Er ist ihm nachgerannt aber ohne Erfolg. 
Hat die Polizei verständigt. Ein paar Tage später stand das Bike vor der örtlichen Polizeistation.
Die Polizei meinte dem Typ sei' es vllt. zu heiß geworden und man solle auch immer an Bahnhöfen und großen Plätzen nach seinem Bike suchen. Denn meist nutzen die es nur um von a nach b zu kommen... 

LG


----------



## rhinewine (6. August 2010)

Meinem 12-jährigen Sohn haben sie gestern vorm Supermarkt im Ort (er hat sich nur mit nem Freund was zu trinken gekauft) sein Fahrrad geklaut. War leider nicht abgeschlossen, weil sie ja nur 5 Minuten drin waren und der Parkplatz war belebt.
Es ist zwar kein Renner (Bulls Sharptail 1 Disc, silber), aber er hat es erst im März mit unserer Unterstützung vom Taschengeld gekauft. 
Was sind das für  Vollpfosten, die vor nichts halt machen?
Ich schreib mal die Rahmennummer hierhin, für alle Fälle: 
*SA 8082 9682

*Wir waren bei der Polizei, aber die haben uns keine große Hoffnung gemacht. Bleibt die Chance, dass sich einer das Rad "ausgeliehen" hat und wir finden es am Bahnhof wieder. Das checke ich heute mittag mal...


----------



## macmaegges (6. August 2010)

Ich kann sowas nicht verstehen ...

Aufgebrochenen Keller und Schlösser. Autos waren auch schon dabei...
schön und gut.

Aber
Wer sein Rad, EGAL wie teuer und "geil" irgendwo unangeschlossen hinstellt, ist selbst schuld wenns geklaut wird...
Sind euch eure Räder so wenig wert? Vertraut ihr jedem? - Anscheinend schon...

Sry, will keine Diskussion auslösen, musste das nur mal loswerden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (6. August 2010)

*!!! ACHTUNG DIEBE GEFASST !!!*

Vielleicht gehört ja einem ein MTB:

http://www.polizei-nrw.de/wesel/Start/article/100803-fahrradcodierung.html


[email protected]


----------



## Pulling-Pit (6. August 2010)

Na bitte ... endlich mal wieder ein Erfolg!


----------



## rhinewine (6. August 2010)

> Wer sein Rad, EGAL wie teuer und "geil" irgendwo unangeschlossen hinstellt, ist selbst schuld wenns geklaut wird...


Stimmt schon, hab ich auch gesagt (nachher) - aber das ist ein kleiner Ort, wo jeder jeden kennt und es waren ja auch Menschen drumherum. Da stell ich mein Rad auch mal schnell ab, wenn ich zum Bäcker gehe.
Hier vorm Büro schließ ich immer ab, obwohl die Räder an der Raucherecke stehen, die immer gut besucht ist ;-))


----------



## kungfu (8. August 2010)

......


----------



## kungfu (8. August 2010)

kungfu schrieb:


> Und wenn eine Frau einen kurzen Rock an hat.............. ebenfalls !



Wenn Diebstahl zur Normalität gehört sind einzig die Strafen zu niedrig !
Das Abhacken von Fingern zeigte in einigen Kulturen die nötige Abschreckung.

MFG
k.


----------



## snoopz (8. August 2010)

kungfu schrieb:


> Wenn Diebstahl zur Normalität gehört sind einzig die Strafen zu niedrig !



Klar, nützt nur nichts, wenn die Karre erstmal weg ist.


----------



## Der Meeester (8. August 2010)

kungfu schrieb:


> Wenn Diebstahl zur Normalität gehört sind einzig die Strafen zu niedrig !
> Das Abhacken von Fingern zeigte in einigen Kulturen die nötige Abschreckung.



Hättest Du dann noch alle Finger?


----------



## kungfu (8. August 2010)

Der Meeester schrieb:


> Hättest Du dann noch alle Finger?



Ja ! Du nicht, wirkst sehr verständnisvoll...... ?

MFG
k.


----------



## Der Meeester (8. August 2010)

Du hast noch NIE!!!! irgendetwas - egal was geklaut?!? Glaub ich im Leben KEINEM Menschen! Ich glaub ich würde fast nur noch Versehrten auf der Straße begegnen... gruselige Vorstellung. Genauso gruselig, wie die immer wieder geforderten mittelalterlichen Strafen. Ein Phänomen ist übrigens, dass Täter nicht selten besonders laut nach härteren und blutrünstigen Strafmaßnahmen sowie rücksichtsloser Aufklärung rufen. 

Könnt Ihr ja mal länger als drei Minuten drüber nachdenken...


----------



## kungfu (8. August 2010)

Die Grundtat zu meiner Aussage sind der Diebstahl von hochwertigen Fahrrädern. Daraus resultierte die Meinung das man selbst dran Schuld ist wenn man seines 5 Minuten nicht verschlossen hat.Falls du über Kaugummis und deren Diebstahl diskutieren willst.... falsches Forum.
Die nässt dich sicher als erster ein wenn eins deiner Räder fehlt, oder redest du dann immer noch solchen Stuss ?
--------------------------
Du hast noch NIE!!!! irgendetwas - egal was geklaut?!? Glaub ich im Leben KEINEM Menschen! Ich glaub ich würde fast nur noch Versehrten auf der Straße begegnen... gruselige Vorstellung. Genauso gruselig, wie die immer wieder geforderten mittelalterlichen Strafen. Ein Phänomen ist übrigens, dass Täter nicht selten besonders laut nach härteren und blutrünstigen Strafmaßnahmen sowie rücksichtsloser Aufklärung rufen. 

Könnt Ihr ja mal länger als drei Minuten drüber nachdenken...[/QUOTE]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kroiterfee (12. August 2010)

kungfu, geh nach hause.


----------



## jojogte (12. August 2010)

Ich war gerade im Urlaub, 2 rÃ¤der hinten auf nem fahradtrÃ¤ger. teilweise mussten die draussen am auto Ã¼bernachten.

4-5 schlÃ¶sser fÃ¼r ca. 350â¬ haben diese nachts und auf autobahnraststÃ¤tten bzw. parkplÃ¤tzen, zusÃ¤tzlich zu den bereits vorhandenen schlÃ¶ssern am fahradtrÃ¤ger gesichert. 

sicher ist man nie, aber man kann es den dieben schon schwer machen...

wenn wir auf touren waren habe ich 2 schlÃ¶sser, ca. 5kg zusatzgewicht , im rucksack dabei gehabt um die rÃ¤der zu sichern wenn wir uns eine sehenswÃ¼rdigkeit angeschaut haben.

nichts geklaut.... in unserem keller werden die rÃ¤der nun auch immer abgeschlossen mit massiven schlÃ¶ssern und eine entsprechende hausratversicherung wurde abgeschlossen. Dank diesem Thread bin ich nun sensibilisiert fÃ¼r sowas. danke

mfg jojo


----------



## DrMainhattan (12. August 2010)

Weiss nicht ob's schonmal gepostet wurde:

"A  GUIDE TO STOLEN 
     BIKE RECOVERY THROUGH EBAY"
http://www.wix.com/AntiScam/ebaybikerecovery/HOME


----------



## Cannondale_1981 (14. August 2010)

der mensch ist krank und muss behandelt werden. sich muss er dies auch selbst wollen.
sein handeln ist sicher nicht zu entschuldigen.
man sollte dennoch immer dran denken das es ganz ander junkies bzw. süchtige gibt bei deren beschaffungskriminalität menschen zu schaden kommen.
scheiss auf die bikes der mensch ist wichtig.
er wird sicher seine strafe bekommen. ich wünsche ihm viel glück und nen starken willen um ins cleane leben zu kommen.

ich weiss wovon ich rede, ich war auch süchtig und habe es seit 10 jahren gepackt und habe meine taten bereut.

nun fahre ich regelmässig mtb und kompensiere so einigen stress.

viel glück für den täter. strafe muss sein aber vieleicht ist das, das sprungbrett in ein neues leben.

lg


----------



## Cannondale_1981 (14. August 2010)

kungfu schrieb:


> Wenn Diebstahl zur Normalität gehört sind einzig die Strafen zu niedrig !
> Das Abhacken von Fingern zeigte in einigen Kulturen die nötige Abschreckung.
> 
> MFG
> k.




wie bist du denn drauf????


----------



## wildbiker (14. August 2010)

Keine Sorge, mit Google Street view werden noch mehr Bikes geklaut werden...


----------



## Warnschild (16. August 2010)

Uns wurden letzte Nacht zwei Räder aus der Garage - Nähe Mannheim - geklaut. 

Ein Focus Cayo Team Replica 2009, komplett Ultegra 09, FSA-Kurbel, KNCN-Sattelstütze (27,2),... (XS-Rahmen, Brems-Schalt-Hebel-Kombination hat deutliche Makel von einem Sturz kürzlich).

Ein Scott Issues in Blau-schwarz, komplett 96-er XTR, Starrgabel, Syncros-Vorbau, Easton-Sattelstütze, Auffällig war das angeschraubte Schaltauge, weil das integrierte verbogen gewesen war....

  ... Augen bitte offen halten. Falls ich Bilder daheim hab, liefer ich nach.


----------



## KlimBimTim (16. August 2010)

ohh man das hatte ich mit nem kollegen von mir auch dem haben se das bike außer garage raus gezockt! die werden immer dreister....


----------



## linnsche (17. August 2010)

KlimBimTim schrieb:


> ohh man das hatte ich mit nem kollegen von mir auch dem haben se das bike außer garage raus gezockt! die werden immer dreister....



Die Garage steht in einer kleinen Siedlung außerhalb, also nicht einmal in einem Dorf geschweige denn einer Stadt. 

Es ist davon auszugehen, dass die Räder sehr gezielt gesichtet und ausgewählt wurden.

Von daher würde ich jedem empfehlen, seine Räder nicht mehr in Garagen oder halbwegs leicht zugänglichen Kellern zu lagern, selbst wenn er/sie "auf dem Dorf" wohnt. 



Ach ja, schreibt eure verdammte Rahmennummer auf! Das hatte ich nämlich nicht und da der Rahmen einzeln gekauft und das Rad handaufgebaut wurde, habe ich jetzt nur sehr bedingt die Möglichkeit, Anzeige zu erstatten. Macht Bilder von Euren Rädern, mit jedem Detail drauf!!! Hebt die Rechnungen aller (!) Komponenten auf. 

Die Chancen sind zwar gering, aber so kann mans den Dieben in Zukunft etwas erschweren, insbesondere ausgefallene Aufbauten/Teile/Räder wieder loszuwerden/zu fahren....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trek 6500 (17. August 2010)

ich finde , kungfu hat vollkommen recht !!!


----------



## single-malts (19. August 2010)

Rewel Titan geklaut! 

Wann -> 8/8/10 auf 9/8/10

Wo -> Kahl am Main / Kreis Aschaffenburg / Unterfranken / Bayern

Bitte beachten ANZEIGE IM BIKEMARKT


----------



## pikniker13 (19. August 2010)

Hallo,

uns wurden unsere Cannondales gestohlen. 
Wir wohnen in Stuttgart Mitte/Süd.
 Für sachdienliche Hinweise wären wir sehr dankbar.
Fotos sind als PDF angehängt.
 


 *Cannondale Prophet 2* 
 
_Rahmennummer:_ U000540
 _Rahmen:_ Prophet, 140mm, Alu
 _Rahmengröße:_ M
 _Rahmenfarbe: _weiß
 _Federgabel:_ RockShox Pike 409 MC Coil U-Turn 140
 _Dämpfer:_ FOX Float R
 _Umwerfer vorne:_ Shimano SLX E-type
 _Umwerfer hinten:_ SRAM X-9 long cage
 _Schalthebel:_ SRAM X-5 triggers
 _Bremsen:_ Avid Juicy 3 w/ 185/160 mm
 _Bremshebel:_ Avid Juicy 3
 _Kurbeln:_ Shimano M521
 _Sattel:_ Fizi:k Nisene III Wing Flex
 _Headset:_ FSA Orbit Z, 1-1/8
 _Lenkstange:_ Cannondale C3
 _Reifen:_ Schwalbe Fat Albert
 _Besonderheit:_ Aufkleber extrabike auf   dem Oberrohr



 *Cannondale Rize 5* 

_Rahmennummer:_  U024518
 _Rahmen:_ Rize, 130mm, Alu
 _Rahmengröße:_ S
 _Rahmenfarbe:_ schwarz
 _Federgabel:_ RockShox Recon Trail 351 MC Solo Air, 130 mm
 _Dämpfer:_ FOX Float R
 _Umwerfer vorne:_ Shimano Deore
 _Umwerfer hinten:_ SRAM X-9 long cage
 _Schalthebel:_ SRAM X-5 triggers
 _Bremsen:_ Avid Juicy 3 w/ 185/160 mm
 _Bremshebel:_ Avid Juicy 3
 _Kurbeln:_ Shimano M521
 _Sattel:_ Fizi:k Nisene III Wing Flex
 _Headset:_ Cane Creek
 _Lenkstange:_ FSA XC-282 AOS
 _Reifen:_ Schwalbe Nobby Nic Evolution
 _Besonderheit:_ Aufkleber extrabike auf   dem Oberrohr


----------



## Warnschild (21. August 2010)

pikniker13 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> uns wurden unsere Cannondales gestohlen.
> Wir wohnen in Stuttgart Mitte/Süd.
> ...




Falls ihr ne Hausratsversicherung habt, könnt ihr evtl. darüber was erstattet bekommen, müsst das aber zeitnah melden. Bringt euch die Räder zwar nicht mehr wieder, aber hilft evtl., neue zu finanzieren. Dafür muss auch ne Anzeige bei der Polizei vorliegen (ihr habt ja die Rahmennrn., das st wichtig), falls noch nicht geschehen. 

Es ist ein schlimmes Gefühl, plötzlich ohne Rad dazustehen, hätt ich selbst nicht gedacht, bis mirs passiert ist. Von daher wünsch ich euch, dass ihr sehr schnell wieder zu (euren) Rädern kommt!


----------



## alterknochen (21. August 2010)

Nicolai Helius CC in Göttingen gestohlen...abgeschlossen auf unserem Betriebsglände!!! 

Schwarz Elox, M, weisse Decals
Cleg FR, Syntace-Cockpit, Thomson-Stütze, Hope/DT-Swiss, Fox Vanilla

ich hab die vorherigen Posts nur überflogen, aber ich bin auch für Finger abhacken


----------



## Sandi (23. August 2010)

Finger abhacken ist das mindeste! Aber das deutsche Strafrecht ist leider total fürn Arsch. Die Konsequenzen für das Begehen einer Straftat sind in allen Bereichen einfach nur lächerlich gering

mir wurde vor einigen Monaten in Heidelberg am Hauptbahnhof mein orangenes Kona Stinky mit silbernern Marzocchi Super-T Gabel geklaut. Und gestern im Tiergarten Freibad in Heidelberg mein weisses Ghost Dual Team mit dunkelroter RockShocks Revelation, das ich meiner Freundin geliehen habe (weil ihr normales Rad vor paar Wochen auch geklaut wurde).
Dort war sehr viel Betrieb, aber die beschissenen Diebe stört das nicht...die knacken auch die dicksten Schlösser auf=(

In Heidelberg darf man echt nirgends mehr mit nem Rad hinfahren, dass über 20 wert ist, hier wird echt alles geklaut, egal wie gut angeschlossen es war.

Ich suche jetzt für meine andernern Räder eine gute Versicherung, die aber auch finanziell tragbar ist. 50/Monat find ich schon heftig.

Alternativ besorg ich mir ein Elektroschockerschloss o.Ä. (falls es sowas gibt) dann kriegen die Penner wenigstens n ordentlichen Schlag wenn sie meine Räder klauen wollen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juneoen (23. August 2010)

so habs grade gemerkt als ich heim bin-STUTTGART HEßLACH

cube ltd pro iin schwarz 16 zoll

komlett custom 
pitlock an den laufrädern und am ahead für die gabel

komplett xtr 960- shifter 950

hügi fr sun s-type laufradsatz

syntance superforce und lowrider grüne oury griffe an der seite abgeschnitten

thomsen elite setback

grüne magura louise Sondermodell mit grünen stahlflex leitungen 210mm vorne und hinten 180mm

schwalbe nobby nic 2.4 und smart sam 2.25

schwarzer sattel

hone kurbel mit 44z xt-kettenblatt

crank brothers 5050x in schwarz mit grünen platten

viele grüne tuning schrauben

sram 981 kassette und kurbel

richey wcs semi integrierter steuersatz

psylo xc u-turn rock shox

grüne salsa sattelklemme


photo kommt noch ich bin soo aggro...


----------



## HardyDH (23. August 2010)

Mir ist heute mein Bike für die Stadt gestohlen worden .....

REGENSBURGER haltet die Augen offen !!!

Ist entzwar nicht so wertvoll, aber ich bin drauf angewiesen:







Lenker und Gabel sind wieder die alten originalen drinnen ...also Starrgabel und nen komisch gebogenen Lenker mit nem BUNTEN Raster-Lenkerband (sehr auffällig) ... sonst alles identisch.

Wenns wer sieht bitte melden !!!


----------



## Myxin (23. August 2010)

An die beiden Stuttgarter...

Wurden die Räder bei Euch zu hause entwendet?


----------



## juneoen (23. August 2010)

heute tagsüber vor meinem haus an dicke tsahlgitter mit nem fetten abus angeschlossen...warum?


----------



## wildbiker (23. August 2010)

http://www.bild.de/BILD/ratgeber/ge...jetzt-droht-ein-bussgeld-von-300000-euro.html

Dagegen hilft wirklich nur noch Selbstjustiz...

OT: Kaum ist irgendwo auf jm. ne Kamera gerichtet, droht man mit bussgeld... Und von Google Street View wird keine Sau gefragt... Schade, dass das so nen fettes Unternehmen ist, ansonsten würde ich die bis aufs letzte Hemd naggisch machen...


----------



## pikniker13 (24. August 2010)

juneoen schrieb:


> so habs grade gemerkt als ich heim bin-STUTTGART HEßLACH
> 
> cube ltd pro iin schwarz 16 zoll




Das ist ja bei mir um die Ecke .
Das stinkt schon fast nach einer organisierten Bande, die sich nur die Sahnestücke raussucht.
Bei uns im Keller standen noch andere Bikes, nicht ab- oder eingeschlossen wohlgemerkt, die sind alle noch da!


----------



## pikniker13 (24. August 2010)

Myxin schrieb:


> An die beiden Stuttgarter...
> 
> Wurden die Räder bei Euch zu hause entwendet?



Ja, bei uns wurde der Keller aufgebrochen.


----------



## juneoen (24. August 2010)

polizei hat gestern auch gemeint dass es momentan sehr stark zunimmt- mein baby..

evtl bekomm ich es heute abend hin ein bild hochzuladen


----------



## martinezmartine (24. August 2010)

Ich suche nicht - ich finde [Picasso]. Mein Rad wurde in Köln geklaut. 
Bitte haltet Ausschau danach. Meldet euch wenn es gesichtet wird (Finderlohn!). Vielen Dank!!








Spezifikation des Rads:

Bottecchia Strassenrad (Singlespeed)
mit Mavic Messerspeichen Laufradsatz 

Mavic Ksyrium Elite
- Messerspeichen (20Loch HR / 18Loch VR)

Rahmenfarbe (zweifarbig): Dunkelgrau und Magenta

Besondere Merkmale: Stahlrahmen, Kassetten-aufnahmen
umgebaut auf Einfachantrieb (1-Gang), Kettenspanner von Rohloff.

Seriennummer 		SL (2?)476 57
Lenkerbreite	        42,5	cm
			MITTE-MITTE
Rahmenhöhe               57 		cm
Vorbau			13		cm
Steuerrohr			10		cm
Oberrohrlänge 		56,5	cm


Danke im voraus!


----------



## Myxin (24. August 2010)

pikniker13 schrieb:


> Ja, bei uns wurde der Keller aufgebrochen.


 


juneoen schrieb:


> heute tagsüber vor meinem haus an dicke tsahlgitter mit nem fetten abus angeschlossen...warum?


 
Komme selber aus Stuttgart. 

Ich bin dazu übergegangen, mit meinen Sahnestücken wirklich nur noch sonntags früh unterwegs zu sein. Unter der Woche lass ich mich nur mit meinem ungefederten alten Hardtail draussen blicken. Das weckt keine großen Begehrlichkeiten, bestenfalls unter Insidern. Ich verstehe manchmal nicht wie sich die Leute wundern, daß in der Öffentlichkeit geparkte Räder, egal ob angeschlossen oder nicht, ob kurz oder über längere Zeit abgestellt plötzlich weg sind. Zumal wenn sie in die begehrte Zielgruppe der moderneren MTBs mit ihrer bestechenden Optik und den anspruchsvollen, optisch zur Schau getragenen technischen Fahrwerken gehören. Kann man in der heutigen Zeit eigentlich an einer Hand abzählen, daß das nicht gut gehen kann. Dazu nehmen die Gelegenheitsdiebstähle als auch die Auftragsdiebstähle in viel zu rasantem Umfang zu. Und in der Anonymität der Großstadt mit ihren schnellen Fluchtmöglichkeiten via S-Bahn o.ä. bleiben die Täter auch fast immer unbehelligt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sandi (24. August 2010)

genau das ist ja das traurige....die ganzen Assis heute haben einfach kein Respekt mehr vor Eigentum Anderer=(
Und da polizeilich solche Leute leider fast nie erwischt werden und wenn, dann ohne ernsthaften Konsequenzen und Selbstjustiz leider nicht erlaubt ist bleibt einem wohl nichts anderes übrig als sich ein altes Bahnhofsrad zu kaufen
Die machen nur leider kein Spaß, gehen bei nem kleinen Drop vom Bordstein kaputt und haben in der Regel keine Bremse die vernünftige Wheelies zulässt.

Ich wünsch mir manchmal das Mittelalter zurück, da wurden Dieben noch die Hände abgehackt (allerdings gabs da auch noch keine tolle Fahrräder=)


----------



## pikniker13 (25. August 2010)

Myxin schrieb:


> Komme selber aus Stuttgart.
> 
> Ich bin dazu übergegangen, mit meinen Sahnestücken wirklich nur noch sonntags früh unterwegs zu sein. Unter der Woche lass ich mich nur mit meinem ungefederten alten Hardtail draussen blicken. Das weckt keine großen Begehrlichkeiten, bestenfalls unter Insidern. Ich verstehe manchmal nicht wie sich die Leute wundern, daß in der Öffentlichkeit geparkte Räder, egal ob angeschlossen oder nicht, ob kurz oder über längere Zeit abgestellt plötzlich weg sind. Zumal wenn sie in die begehrte Zielgruppe der moderneren MTBs mit ihrer bestechenden Optik und den anspruchsvollen, optisch zur Schau getragenen technischen Fahrwerken gehören. Kann man in der heutigen Zeit eigentlich an einer Hand abzählen, daß das nicht gut gehen kann. Dazu nehmen die Gelegenheitsdiebstähle als auch die Auftragsdiebstähle in viel zu rasantem Umfang zu. Und in der Anonymität der Großstadt mit ihren schnellen Fluchtmöglichkeiten via S-Bahn o.ä. bleiben die Täter auch fast immer unbehelligt.



Ich geb Dir Recht, dass man sich nicht wundern braucht, wenn man sein teures Fahrrad irgendwo in der Öffentlichkeit nur mit nem Luschi-Schloss anschließt. Aber uns wurden die Dinger aus dem verschlossenen Keller rausgestohlen. Das ist nicht nur Diebstahl, das ist Einbruch (was strafrechtlich höher gewertet wird).

Und mit Verlaub, ich habe keine Lust, mir ein tolles Bike zu kaufen, und das dann im Tresor versauern zu lassen anstatt Spaß damit zu haben, nur damit nicht irgendwelche schrägen Gestalten das Teil sichten könnten. 

In welcher Welt leben wir eigentlich


----------



## Myxin (25. August 2010)

pikniker13 schrieb:


> Und mit Verlaub, ich habe keine Lust, mir ein tolles Bike zu kaufen, und das dann im Tresor versauern zu lassen anstatt Spaß damit zu haben, nur damit nicht irgendwelche schrägen Gestalten das Teil sichten könnten.
> 
> In welcher Welt leben wir eigentlich


 
Was willste machen? Der Einbruch bei Dir zeigt doch eindeutig, daß das keine Gelegenheitstat sondern geplant war. Nun könntest du Deinen Keller zwar verbarrikadieren und sicherheitstechnisch hochrüsten, aber wenn was geklaut werden soll, dann wird das geklaut. Früher oder später. Zumal das Hochrüsten bei Mehrfamilenhäusern nicht so ohne weiteres machbar ist bzw. man trotzdem nie ausschliessen kann, wer da über den Tag im Haus rumfuhrwerkelt.

Letztenendlich sind Dir die Galgenvögel immer einen Schritt voraus, da helfen auch die rüdesten Kraftausdrücke und ramboähnlichen Selbstjustizträumereien nichts. Ich bin mir absolut sicher, daß auch hier im Forum zwielichtige Gestalten unterwegs sind und ausspionieren, wo es sich lohnen könnte. Gibt ja hier genug Dackel, die neben umfangreichen Bildmaterial auch noch so schlau waren, ihren Wohnort mit anzugeben. Im Zeitalter von Streetview & Co lassen sich von Spezialisten viele Adressen rekonstruieren, sofern genug Vorinfos vorhanden sind.


----------



## neo-bahamuth (25. August 2010)

Myxin schrieb:


> Letztenendlich sind Dir die Galgenvögel immer einen Schritt voraus, da helfen auch die rüdesten Kraftausdrücke und ramboähnlichen Selbstjustizträumereien nichts. Ich bin mir absolut sicher, daß auch hier im Forum zwielichtige Gestalten unterwegs sind und ausspionieren, wo es sich lohnen könnte. Gibt ja hier genug Dackel, die neben umfangreichen Bildmaterial auch noch so schlau waren, ihren Wohnort mit anzugeben. Im Zeitalter von Streetview & Co lassen sich von Spezialisten viele Adressen rekonstruieren, sofern genug Vorinfos vorhanden sind.



Stimmt schon, ich mach zumindest bei den Bildern zuhause das GPS an der Kamera aus  Die Räder stehen genau wegen solcher Geschichten immer in der Wohnung.


----------



## pikniker13 (25. August 2010)

neo-bahamuth schrieb:


> Die Räder stehen genau wegen solcher Geschichten immer in der Wohnung.



zum Thema Räder in der Wohnung:
- dafür muss man den Platz haben
- findet nicht jeder toll, wenn die Räder an der Wand hängen, vor allem wenn Sie nicht immer blitzeblank sind (soll beim MTB ja durchaus mal vorkommen...)
- eine Standard-Wohnungstür im Mehrfamilienhaus ist (fast) genauso schnell aufgebrochen wie ein abgeschlossener Keller


----------



## Botanicman2000 (25. August 2010)

Hallo

meij MTB wurde mir auch gestohlen,
Allerdings bekam ich es wieder weil ich es entdeckte.
Die Polizei bewachte dannd a sRad  in Zivil bis der Dieb kam.

DAs Ergebnis war .

Der Dieb sagte aus er hätte es dann und dann auf dem Flohmarkt für etwas über 100 Euro erworben.
Klar ein 2000 Euro Bike.
Das beste ist der Termin des Flohmarktes war 1 Woche bevor es gestohlen wurde.

Er wurde freigesprochen.
Danach bekam ich ein Schreiben das er seine Anbauteile wiederhaben wolte.
Das habe ich Ignoriert.
nach wochen Rief die Polizei an
ich sagte denen ja wenn ich Zeit und Lust habe mache ich das.
Ok die lagen da schon in der Werkstatt rum.
dann wieder polizei
ja abgebaut habe ich die aber rumbringen  ja da weiss ich jetzt nicht wann.

dann Anruf wann die Polizei denn vorbeiokommen könne zum abholen der Teile
Ich sagte denen kommende woche um genau 18Uhr nicht früher oder später denn dann bin ich nicht da.

Also ging ich in die Werkstatt.
teile gesucht 5 Kg hammer drauf geparkt Tüte den müll zusammengefegt und abgegeben.

da kam nichts mehr

Gruss Uwe


----------



## Myxin (25. August 2010)

pikniker13 schrieb:


> zum Thema Räder in der Wohnung:
> - dafür muss man den Platz haben
> - findet nicht jeder toll, wenn die Räder an der Wand hängen, vor allem wenn Sie nicht immer blitzeblank sind (soll beim MTB ja durchaus mal vorkommen...)
> - eine Standard-Wohnungstür im Mehrfamilienhaus ist (fast) genauso schnell aufgebrochen wie ein abgeschlossener Keller


 
Absolut. Meiner Frau brauche ich mit Aufbewahrung in der Wohnung gar nicht kommen, geht bei mir daher auch nicht. Die einzige Ausnahme sind längere Urlaubszeiten, da werden die Räder in der Küche und im Flur zwischengeparkt.... wenn sie sauber sind. Daher sind meine Räder im eigenen Keller eben nochmals mehrfach gesichert, 2 andere ungenutzte Räder stehen im Geschäft.


----------



## Der Meeester (25. August 2010)

Botanicman2000 schrieb:


> Also ging ich in die Werkstatt.
> teile gesucht 5 Kg hammer drauf geparkt Tüte den müll zusammengefegt und abgegeben.
> 
> da kam nichts mehr
> ...



Also wenn Du das wirklich so gmacht hast - RESPEKT


----------



## Botanicman2000 (25. August 2010)

HAllo

jo des war so die Bullen meinten  ob das mein ernst wäre
ich ja war etwas spröde das material.


wochen später traf derjenige mich i
sprach mich an und er meinte er hätte es nicht gestohlen

ich habe ihm nur gesagt er habe 3 sekunden um zu verschwinden sonst gibts haue

ich bin da in solchen Dingen gefährlich weil mir die Strafe dann egal ist


bei den Anbauteilen ging e sum lampe  Rückstrahler  und seitenständer.

welcher depp baut einen gFahrradständer ans MTB

gruss Uwe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HardyDH (25. August 2010)

@ martinezmartine

echt Schade um die Laufräder !!!


----------



## juneoen (25. August 2010)

hier also wie versprochen die bilder- sind von letztem jahr-aber wie man sieht sehr auffällig speziell weil jetzt klemmschellen aheaddeckel schaltauge grün eloxiert sind und es grüne goodridge stahlex leitungen letzte woche bekommen hat...


----------



## Radwegverneiner (25. August 2010)

Gestern im Fernsehen: Dresdner Polizei schnappt Fahrradseriendiebe. Den Bericht findet ihr hier: http://www.mdr.de/mediathek/fernsehen/a-z im Sachsenspiegel vom 24.08. 
Vielleicht war ja auch das eine oder andere hier gesuchte Bike bei der sichergestellten Beute. 
Ich bin froh, dass ich noch nicht zu den Opfern solcher Vollpfosten gehöre und meine Bikes noch da stehen, wo sie hingehören. 

Gruß
Carsten


----------



## neo-bahamuth (25. August 2010)

pikniker13 schrieb:


> zum Thema Räder in der Wohnung:
> - dafür muss man den Platz haben
> - findet nicht jeder toll, wenn die Räder an der Wand hängen, vor allem wenn Sie nicht immer blitzeblank sind (soll beim MTB ja durchaus mal vorkommen...)
> - eine Standard-Wohnungstür im Mehrfamilienhaus ist (fast) genauso schnell aufgebrochen wie ein abgeschlossener Keller



- ich bin Single und hab Platz
- ja, die Wand ist da recht dreckig *g*
- nach der Standardwohnungstür muss der potentielle Dieb aber an über-dem-standard-neo-bahamuth vorbei, wenn er das Ganze zur falschen Zeit versucht 

Die Leute die wissen, in welchem Stock hinter welcher Wohnungstür die Räder stehen kann ich an einer Hand abzählen. Die die nicht zu meinem Freundeskreis gehören hätten dann wohl zumindest einen kurzen Besuch der Polizei und von mir.


----------



## Radwegverneiner (25. August 2010)

Hier die Links zu den Polizeifotos des Diebesgutes, was bei dem gefassten Seriendieb in Dresden gefunden wurde: http://www.polizei.sachsen.de/zentr...-Oeffentlichkeits-Fahndung-Internet-Teil1.pdf und www.polizei.sachsen.de/zentral/dokumente/LichtbildmappeXFahrraeder-Oeffentlichkeits-Fahndung-Internet-Teil2.pdf sowie www.polizei.sachsen.de/zentral/dokumente/LichtbildmappeXFahrraeder-Oeffentlichkeits-Fahndung-Internet-Teil3.pdf
Vielleicht erkennt ja jemand sein geliebtes Bike, oder was davon geblieben ist.
Leider war das wohl auch nur wieder der Tropfen auf den heißen Stein.


----------



## bb8520 (25. August 2010)

oh man ,
ich glaube, ich überlege mir jetzt eine neue Sicherung für die Bikes in der Garage oder die Bikes wandern in den Keller hinter eine Stahltür .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nexic (25. August 2010)

Radwegverneiner schrieb:


> http://www.polizei.sachsen.de/zentr...-Oeffentlichkeits-Fahndung-Internet-Teil1.pdf



WoW Bild Nr. 18 

Die schrecken ja vor garnichts zurück 

* Edit:* Bild Nr 40 is auch n Brüller "Unbekannter Gegenstand" MUuUAHAHAHaha


----------



## Radwegverneiner (25. August 2010)

Ja, die Jungs bedienen das Klischee wieder mal so gut es geht.
Aber auch ein schlechter Ruf muss hart verteidigt werden!


----------



## neo-bahamuth (25. August 2010)

Radwegverneiner schrieb:


> Hier die Links zu den Polizeifotos des Diebesgutes, was bei dem gefassten Seriendieb in Dresden gefunden wurde: http://www.polizei.sachsen.de/zentr...-Oeffentlichkeits-Fahndung-Internet-Teil1.pdf und www.polizei.sachsen.de/zentral/dokumente/LichtbildmappeXFahrraeder-Oeffentlichkeits-Fahndung-Internet-Teil2.pdf sowie www.polizei.sachsen.de/zentral/dokumente/LichtbildmappeXFahrraeder-Oeffentlichkeits-Fahndung-Internet-Teil3.pdf
> Vielleicht erkennt ja jemand sein geliebtes Bike, oder was davon geblieben ist.
> Leider war das wohl auch nur wieder der Tropfen auf den heißen Stein.



Bei den Schlössern ist auch ein Trelock Schloß dabei wie ich es habe. Wurde aber wohl geflext und geschnitten, an den Zylinder ist keiner ran. Boah.


----------



## HandyEntsperrer (25. August 2010)

Nexic schrieb:


> WoW Bild Nr. 18
> 
> Die schrecken ja vor garnichts zurück
> 
> * Edit:* Bild Nr 40 is auch n Brüller "Unbekannter Gegenstand" MUuUAHAHAHaha



Man könnte den Beamten ja mal hilfreich die richtigen Bezeichnungen geben.


----------



## megaloman (25. August 2010)

..ich lasse mein GT-force  mal, aber selten vom penny stehen und bin mit herzrasen nach 2 min wieder draussen.. schon genug dunkele gestallten gesehen die sich dafür interessieren ... habe ein abus x-plus bordo stuffe 15.. reicht aber nicht, kommt noch ein zweites dazu..
*LASST TEUEREN BIKES NIE DRAUSSEN STEHEN !!!!*
immer mitnehmen  und wenn der Vermieter oder der chef meckert dann soll er sich fxxxxx und wenn jemand einen Dieb erwischt ...gleich drauf lossprügeln,, bis er nicht mehr stehen kann, und dann die hände abhacken, und wieder draufprügeln... am besten mit dem schloß ..ein Abus Bordo eignet sich zum Prügeln am besten..
für alle bestohlenen .. ... mein beileid...


----------



## EvilEvo (26. August 2010)

ACHTUNG!!!!
Bei VeloXtra Bikestudio in Bitterfeld wurde diese Nacht (26.8.10) eingebrochen!
Es wurden 2 Räder entwendet, ein Trek Remedy 9.8, Carbonrahmen, Fox Fahrwerk, Avid Elixir R Carbon Bremsen, XT Kurbel, X.9 Schalthebel, X.0 Redwine Schaltwerk und Bontrager Rythm Pro Laufräder, sowie ein BMX von UMF Modell Brad One.
Sollte irgendjemand einen Hinweis haben, die Bikes zufällig sehen, bitte mir melden!


----------



## scaleneck (26. August 2010)

.. zum Thema!

http://www.abendzeitung.de/muenchen/208169

Gruß


----------



## Bulli Fahrer (26. August 2010)

Hallo zusammen,
dieses Focus Bike wurde heute in Haan (Raum Mettmann/Solingen/Wuppertal/Düsseldorf) gestohlen. Auffällig ist die nachgerüstete Marzocchi Gabel.
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/724713
Wenn jemand dieses Bike sieht, bitte Bescheid sagen.
Gruß
Stephan


----------



## 08-15 (26. August 2010)

auch nicht schlecht
SZ1
SZ2


----------



## Warnschild (26. August 2010)

@Stuttgarter: Ihr habt sicher ne Hausratsversicherung. Weil die Räder im Haus waren, ist es ziemlich leicht, da zumindest ein wenig Ausgleich zu bekommen. 

Eine Hausratsversicherung lässt sich übrigens gut aufstocken, so dass auch teure Räder mit abgedeckt sind. (weiß ich inzwischen :-( )

Evtl. ist das günstiger als eine übliche Fahrradversicherung, das weiß ich nicht. Die kann ich mir nämlich auch nicht leisten.



Ansonsten: Bilder schießen, Rahmennummer aufschreiben, Räder gut einschließen, niemals in der Stadt oder sonst wie unbeaufsichtigt lassen, auch abgeschlossen oder unter vielen Menschen nicht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Harvester (27. August 2010)

Die Cheffin in nem Laden in dem unser Kiosk war (Shop in Shop) meinte, als ich nach nem Platz für mein Bike fragte, ich sollte es doch draussen am Fahrradständer anschliessen. Das würde sie auch immer machen. Dann habe ich sie darauf hingewiesen, dass das Bike mal mehr gekostet hat als mancher im Monat verdient. Dann meinte sie ich könne es doch hinten auf dem Hof abstellen( noch weniger einsehbar).........

btw ich kann die PDFs 2 und 3 nicht ansehen


----------



## floggel (27. August 2010)

Radwegverneiner schrieb:


> Hier die Links zu den Polizeifotos des Diebesgutes, was bei dem gefassten Seriendieb in Dresden gefunden wurde: http://www.polizei.sachsen.de/zentr...-Oeffentlichkeits-Fahndung-Internet-Teil1.pdf und www.polizei.sachsen.de/zentral/dokumente/LichtbildmappeXFahrraeder-Oeffentlichkeits-Fahndung-Internet-Teil2.pdf sowie www.polizei.sachsen.de/zentral/dokumente/LichtbildmappeXFahrraeder-Oeffentlichkeits-Fahndung-Internet-Teil3.pdf
> Vielleicht erkennt ja jemand sein geliebtes Bike, oder was davon geblieben ist.
> Leider war das wohl auch nur wieder der Tropfen auf den heißen Stein.


Oh mann   :kotz:


----------



## pikniker13 (27. August 2010)

Harvester schrieb:


> btw ich kann die PDFs 2 und 3 nicht ansehen



einfach den Link zum ersten PDF nehmen und in der Adresszeile die 1 am Ende durch eine 2 oder 3 ersetzen.

Dann klappts


----------



## NobbyRalph (27. August 2010)

Nach wie vor wünsche ich jedem Fahrraddieb, dass er nach 300m auf dem gestohlenen Teil brachial auf die Fresse fliegt und sich dabei alle Zähne ausschlägt und beide Arme und Beine bricht.


----------



## downhillerkarl (27. August 2010)

bild nr. 40: unbekannter Gegenstand ...  sieht nach nem Dämpfer aus

bid nr. 60: Federgabel der Marke XCR
Marke SrSontour, Modell XCR

man sollte ihnen bei den Bezeichnungen helfen.

wurden halt echt fast nur hochwertige Bikes geklaut, sowas gehört mit 10 Jahren Knast und dann mit Sicherungsverwahrung bestraft (dies ja leider nich mehr gibt), weil sowas is ja eine Gefährdung der Allgemeinheit

Mein Beileid an alle die sich auf so eine tragische Weiße von ihrem Bike trennen mussten.

Mein 2-Rad steht direkt neben meinem Bett, das sollte so schnell keiner klauen


----------



## DiabloPB (27. August 2010)

downhillerkarl schrieb:


> Mein 2-Rad steht direkt neben meinem Bett, das sollte so schnell keiner klauen



du glaubs tja gar nicht wie dreißt manche diebe sind


----------



## floggel (27. August 2010)

NobbyRalph schrieb:


> Nach wie vor wünsche ich jedem Fahrraddieb, dass er nach 300m auf dem gestohlenen Teil brachial auf die Fresse fliegt und sich dabei alle Zähne ausschlägt und beide Arme und Beine bricht.


Das Schlimmste ist ja, dass die meisten Diebe dieses Kalibers keinen Meter mit dem Hobel fahren . Der kommt in den Transporter und wird sonstwo vertickt.


----------



## gmak (31. August 2010)

Export nach Rumänien:
sz vom 26.08.2010


----------



## EvilEvo (31. August 2010)

9 Beiträger und 4 Tage zuvor haben das bereits alle vernommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4mate (31. August 2010)

scaleneck schrieb:


> .. zum Thema!
> 
> http://www.abendzeitung.de/muenchen/208169
> 
> Gruß





gmak schrieb:


> Export nach Rumänien:
> sz vom 26.08.2010


.


----------



## gmak (31. August 2010)

EvilEvo schrieb:


> 9 Beiträger und 4 Tage zuvor haben das bereits alle vernommen.



der 9 beitrag vorher war anderen inhalts.
den aus der az hatte ich nicht gelesen.


----------



## EvilEvo (31. August 2010)

gmak schrieb:


> der 9 beitrag vorher war anderen inhalts.
> den aus der az hatte ich nicht gelesen.



Sorry, verschrieben, trotzdem schon kalter Kaffee, was mich dazu bringt, mal schnell welchen aufzusetzen, möchte noch jemand?


----------



## DiaryOfDreams (31. August 2010)

EvilEvo schrieb:


> Sorry, verschrieben, trotzdem schon kalter Kaffee, was mich dazu bringt, mal schnell welchen aufzusetzen, möchte noch jemand?



Neee, mag das nicht wenn altes wieder aufgewärmt wird.


----------



## EvilEvo (31. August 2010)

Deswegen schrieb ich ja, welchen Aufsetzen und nicht den von heute früh aufwärmen, aber egal, jetzt ist er eh alle.


----------



## freeridewomen (1. September 2010)

TheReaper schrieb:


> -> Und genau DAS ist das Traurige in unserer Gesellschaft. Wie komme ich dazu, daß ich mich mit meinem alten Hardtail ins Bad, auf die Uni oder zum Einkaufen quälen (naja, in meinem Fall ist's eh ein ganz gutes "altes" Bike, aber da steigt auch schon wieder die Diebstahlgefahr) muss, nur weil ich ständig Angst um mein Baby haben muss...
> Es ist echt zum kotzen! Am liebsten würde ich mein Bike als Köder in einer dunklen Ecke abstellen, mich auf die Lauer legen und diesem Gesindel die Abreibung seines erbämlichen Lebens geben...
> Sorry, klingt vielleicht ein bißl hart, aber bei sowas kenn ich kein Pardon- vor allem wenn ich höre daß mein Bike, für das ich 2 Monate im Sommer wie ein Irrer geschuftet habe dann um 50.- DM verkauft wird...



Oh, man. Ist zwar schon echt lange her, dass das hier gepostet wurde, aber ich bin erst ein paar Wochen hier und wundere mich gerade, dass das nicht schon längst gelöscht wurde.
Der Typ, um den es da ging, war ein Junkie, der Bikes klaute und die zwischen 25 und 50 Euro verkaufte. Ich denke, dass er auch lieber selber die Bikes gefahren wäre, statt sie für einen Appel und ein Ei zu verkaufen um seine Sucht irgendwie zu finanzieren.
Die Not und die Schmerzen, die dieser Typ hat, kann sich wohl kaum einer von uns vorstellen. Ich kenne jedenfalls einen Bikekumpel von früher, der heute auch auf Droge ist und dem nichts schwerer fiel als sein geliebtes Bike zu verticken, damit er dafür für ein paar Stunden Ruhe hat.

Viel schlimmer finde ichdiese professionelle Banden aus Osteuropa, die durch die Gegend ziehen mit Bullies und elektrischen Metallsägen und Bolzenschneidern und das eben nicht aus der Not heraus machen, sondern um in Polen, Joguslawien und Russland richtig fette Bikes zu verkaufen für NICHTS!

2003 gab es in Osnabrück eine komplette Serie von Bike-Klaus; da wurden in 1 (!!!!) Woche Bikes im Wert von über 25.000 Euro gestohlen! (Darunter auch meins; ein Staiger "No Mercy Pro" mit der ersten Lousie FR, mit White Power-Dämpfer statt DNM, einer Z1 Freeride in Sonderpolitur (Alu poliert, nur die Decals waren angerauht), Specialized Strongarm II-Kurbeln in Anthrazit, einem edlen Kastan-Vorbau, Syncros-Lenker und Stütze, XTR, Hope Ti-Naben, und, und, und....
Dabei mehrere Klein's, Specialized FSR's, Storcks und div. Carbon-Rahmen...
Wir wurden damals mit dem Bulli verfolgt und vom Bike-Händler aus verfolgt. Es wurden unsere Lebens- und Fahrgewohnheiten ausgekundschaftet und von meinem Bike blieb irgendwann nur noch das Schlass übrig; durchgesägt und zurük gelassen an einem Metallbügel zum Abschliessen.
Einige von den Bikes tauchten säter auch wieder im Netz auf: auf tollen Action-Fotos unter dem Arsch ihrer neuen Besitzer, die sich in diversen osteuropäischen Foren ganz stolz beim DH oder beim Tricksen damit ablichten liessen; manche hatten auch nur die Teile an ihrem Bike - so wie meine Marzocchi Drop Off. Nachzu weisen war natürlich nichts, weil die auch gefakte Papier hatten und die Teile selbst schon längst wieder gewandert waren, als die Polizei bei denen vor der Tür stand.

Diese organisierte Osteuropäische Bike-Klau-Connection finde ich persönlich viel schlimmer, als die Tatsache, dass ein Junkie auf Turkie, der echt keine andere Wahl hat, Bikes klauen geht.
Und davon ab: ein jeder, der meint, sein 3.500,- Euro-Bike länger als eine viertel Stunde irgendwo in der Öffentlichkeit abzustellen, der hat selbst schuld. Ein teures Bike ist eben quasi so wie ein Mercedes SL oder Audi A6 mit steckendem Schlüssel. Sowas lässt man nicht draussen stehen. Und falls doch, muss man eben damit rechnen, dass es dann weg ist.

(Dieser Beitrag trägt - wieder einmal - NUR meine eigene persönliche Meinung. KEIN Grund, verletzend zu werden oder mir persönliche, beleidigende Beleidigungsfetzen zu zu senden.)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Salamander301 (1. September 2010)

.


----------



## herr-xy (1. September 2010)




----------



## items (1. September 2010)

Na ja. Für nen Junkie Verständnis zu haben ehrt dich ja, aber ich bezweifel dass die Leute aus Rumänien das machen, weil sies geil finden. Die Not, die die Leut da haben, ist auch nicht ohne und die meisten würden vermutlich auch lieber was anderes machen und von daher sehe ich da nicht so einen großen Unterschied. Ist beides eine üble Geschichte und ein trauriges Leben. 

Aber bei allem Elend gibts da aus meiner Sicht trotzdem nichts zu rechtfertigen. Wenn geklaut wird, um nicht zu verhungern usw. ists was anderes. Da gehts ums Überleben. Aber anderen Leuten was
wegzunehmen,  um eigene Bedürfnisse (besser) befriedigen zu können? Nee. Das haut nicht hin, find ich. Und sich da auf ner Krankheit auszuruhen und zu sagen "ich konnt nicht anders" kann irgendwie auch nicht sein. Bei allem gebotenen Respekt und Verständnis ist der Junkie genauso wie ein Rumäne für seine Handlungen verantwortlich. Man selber hat ja auch für den Krempel geradezustehen, den man verzapft und das finde ich auch richtig so. Gehört sich einfach nicht, anderen was zu klauen (so würds zumindest meine Omi ausdrücken).

Viele Grüße
items


----------



## Sandi (1. September 2010)

genau meine Meinung....wenn jemand meinRad klaut ist mir erstmal völlig egal warum er das klaut.
Es ist meins und ich hab hart dafür gearbeitet. Und wenn ich jemand dabei erwische wie er mein Rad klaut, dann werd ich wohl jede gute Sitte vergessen und knallhart Selbstjustiz betreiben!
Auf die Justiz kann man sich da ja leider nicht verlassen. und selbst wenn dabei mal jemand erwischt wird gibt's ne Verwarnung und er macht danach genau so weiter wie davor.
Das ist ja das Traurige.
Trifft aber leider auf alle Straftaten und Delikte in Deutschland zu


----------



## gmak (1. September 2010)

Wenn sich jemand an meinem Rad zu schaffen macht, egal ob Junkie oder Rumäne wird er es danach nie wieder machen. Keinesfalls würde ich Rücksicht auf Einzelschicksaale nehmen (und dem Junkie vielleicht noch das Schloss öffnen). 
Auch wenn das hart klingt, wäre ich in der Situation völlig emotionslos!!!


----------



## HandyEntsperrer (1. September 2010)

Fehlt jemanden ein schwarzes CD Gemini? Da hab ich heute einen Verdächtigen mit ebenso verdächtig zusammengeschusterten Bike gesehen. Die Decals wurden teilweise (wohl mit Flex) entfernt. Jedenfalls kam es mir komisch vor. Das Bike steht seit kurzem öffters an einer Stelle, wo man es leicht besichtigen könnte.


----------



## freeridewomen (2. September 2010)

www.trail.ch/forum/showthread.php?tid=295

seht da mal nach! Da fällt einem wirklich absolut nichts mehr zu ein.....


----------



## karsten reincke (2. September 2010)

es ehrt ja jeden, sich für Junkies ins Zeug zu legen, es ist ja schließlich Zeitgeist, sich Schwachen(vermeintlich Schwachen)anzunehmen.
Allerdings ist NIEMAND gezwungen worden, sich einer Sucht hinzugeben, Junkie zu werden, Alkoholsüchtiger, Raucher usw. 
Man kann das als Krankheit sehen, aber dann selbstverursacht.
Ich habe eine 42-Stunden-Woche mit regelmäßigen Nachtdiensten, dazu Familie, ich muß also auch sparen, um mein Hobby/Fortbewegungsgerät zu finanzieren, und deswegen verabscheue ich Diebe, die sich einfach so am oft schwerverdienten Eigentum anderer bereichern. KEIN MITLEID!


----------



## DiabloPB (2. September 2010)

Nee absolut KEIN MITLEID!!! :kotz:Jeder ist für sein Leben verantwortlich...


----------



## freeridewomen (3. September 2010)

Ich werde da nicht weiter großartig drauf eingehen, weil dies hier ein BIKE-Forum und kein SUCHT-Forum ist, aber ich arbeite nun seit über 12 Jahren mit abhängigen Menschen zusammen und kann nur sagen, dass das einfach falsch ist und leider eine der gängigen Vorurteile wie auch z. B. das jeder Hartz-IV-Empfänger arbeitsscheu und faul ist.
Tatsächlich bleibt einem jungen Mädchen, dass im Alter von 5 Jahren sexuell missbraucht wurde oftmals gar nichts anderes übrig, als Substanzen zu konsumieren, die es ihr ermöglichen, zu überleben, erwachsen zu werden und zu funktionieren.
Ebenso der Junge, der von seinem 3. Lebensjahr an von seinem Vater systematisch missbraucht, geschlagen, mit Stöcken verprügelt und eingesperrt wird.
Der Vorwurf wäre da an die Eltern zu richten! Wenn diese Kids oder auch später erwachsenen Abhängigen ein Rad stehlen, tun sie das, um zu ÜBERLEBEN! Schon ihre Eltern haben ihnen keinerlei Wertvorstellung mitgegeben, nicht mal die, dass man ein Kind liebt und es WERTVOLL behandelt. Wie sollen diese Menschen ein Gefühl dafür haben, dass sie jemand anderem etwas wertvolles stehlen?
Natürlich gibt es auch viele Ausnahmen. Es gibt viele Leute, die nur zum Spaß, weil es "die anderen auch alle tun" Drogen nehmen und dann durch die suchterzeugende Wirkung in die Abhängigkeit geraten, aber einfach wieder mal alles zu verallgemeinern hat "Bild"-Niveau und ist nicht durchdacht und wenn doch, ist es erschreckend.

Vor allem an den Poster, der offensichtlich auch aus der Pflege kommt und irgendwo im Krankenhaus arbeitet kann ich nur sagen: Schade! Gerade Du solltest mit offenen Augen mal durch die Station laufen und sehen, wie viele Deiner Kollegen Opiatabhängig sind, Aufputschmittel nehmen, wie viele leitende Ärzte und Oberärzte dabei sind und das Dreckszeug nehmen, weil sie FUNKTIONIEREN MÜSSEN! Weil sie sonst die Schichten nicht mehr packen!
Falls Dir das noch nicht aufgefallen sein sollte, wie viele Abhängige es gerade unter Pflegepersonal, Ärzten, Lehrern und vielen anderen MENSCHEN in leitenden und stark fordernden Berufen gibt, hast Du was übersehen.

Natürlich ist Diebstahl falsch; keine Frage! Natürlich ist es ******** und völlig daneben - ich hätte wohl selbst nicht dazu gepostet (siehe den Beitrag aus der Schweiz) und wäre noch heute tottraurig über den Diebstahl meines Bikes 2001, wenn ich das einfach gut heissen würde; aber alle Abhängigen über einen Kamm zu scheren, ist einfach daneben. JEDER von Euch hat mind. EINEN Abhängigen in seinem nächsten Umfeld! Familie, Job, Freundeskreis.
Das ist FAKT!
Stellt Euch doch bitte nicht nur den Junkie auf dem Bahnhofsklo vor. Gerade Opiatabhängigkeit ist so vielfältig, die ist auch rein durch Medikamente zu erzeugen und muss lange nicht immer nur mit Heroin zu tun haben. Das zu denken und zu glauben ist reichlich naiv.
In der Tat sind - lt. statistischen Erhebungen der WHO - fast 37 % aller Opiatabhängigen über Medikamente in die Sucht geraten und steigen erst dann um auf Heroin, weil der Arzt ihnen nichts mehr verschreibt.
Viele von Euch haben selber schon Opiate genommen, denn Medikamente wie Tramal, Tilidin, Valeron, Codipront, Gelonida, Coditussin, MST oder auch Dolomo enthalten opiathaltige Substanzen und viele - gerade auch junge Menschen - geraten darüber in die Sucht.
Dieses asoziale Klischeebild, dass viele von Euch in den Köpfen haben, ist völlig überholt und stammt aus den 70ern! Viele Abhängige spritzen sich das Zeug heute nicht mehr. Es wird geschnupft oder geraucht und ich kenne gerade aus meiner DH-Zeit einige Typen, die mit ein bisschen Speed, Extasy und Koks nichts dagegen hatten, sich auf ihrem Weg nach unten ein bisschen zu pushen!

Aber genug davon. Ihr könnt den Dieb halb tot schlagen oder einfach mal genauer hinsehen. Was ist der Grund? Reine Habgier oder der Drang, zu überleben?

P/S: Mir selbst sind schon drei Bikes gestohlen worden; ich bin also nicht unberührt davon geblieben. Es wird aber nichts an meiner Sichtweise ändern, auch wenn nun wieder einige rabiat und ignorant verbal drauf hauen und mit so "witzigen" Einwänden kommen wie der Frage, ob ich zu oft vor den Türrahmen gelaufen sei.
Wer sich wirklich mal die Mühe macht und googelt unter "Entstehung und Ursachen für Sucht", sich mit der Epigenetik befasst oder sich mit der PTB (Posttraumatisches Belastungssyndrom) und den "instabilen Persönlichkeiten vom Typ "Borderline" befasst, der wird vielleicht doch noch einen anderen Einblick und vor allem AHNUNG UND WISSEN von der Problematik haben und hier nicht wieder völlig polemisch mit irgendwelchen Machosprüchen und völligen Halbweisheiten um sich werfen.

In diesem Sinne: "Ashes to Ashes - Funk to Funky, we know Major Toms's a junkie..."


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Myxin (3. September 2010)

freeridewomen schrieb:


> Ich werde da nicht weiter großartig drauf eingehen, weil dies hier ein BIKE-Forum und kein SUCHT-Forum ist, aber ich arbeite nun seit über 12 Jahren mit abhängigen Menschen zusammen und kann nur sagen, dass das einfach falsch ist und leider eine der gängigen Vorurteile wie auch z. B. das jeder Hartz-IV-Empfänger arbeitsscheu und faul ist.
> Tatsächlich bleibt einem jungen Mädchen, dass im Alter von 5 Jahren sexuell missbraucht wurde oftmals gar nichts anderes übrig, als Substanzen zu konsumieren, die es ihr ermöglichen, zu überleben, erwachsen zu werden und zu funktionieren.
> Ebenso der Junge, der von seinem 3. Lebensjahr an von seinem Vater systematisch missbraucht, geschlagen, mit Stöcken verprügelt und eingesperrt wird.
> Der Vorwurf wäre da an die Eltern zu richten! Wenn diese Kids oder auch später erwachsenen Abhängigen ein Rad stehlen, tun sie das, um zu ÜBERLEBEN! Schon ihre Eltern haben ihnen keinerlei Wertvorstellung mitgegeben, nicht mal die, dass man ein Kind liebt und es WERTVOLL behandelt. Wie sollen diese Menschen ein Gefühl dafür haben, dass sie jemand anderem etwas wertvolles stehlen?
> ...


 
Das mag ja alles schön und gut sein und Deine soziale Einstellung ehrt Dich. Trotzdem bleibt ein Dieb ein Dieb. Die Motivationsgründe, um sich an fremden Eigentum zu vergreifen, sind mir reichlich schnuppe. Den Schaden habe dann ich und weniger der Dieb. Auch ist es so, daß die meisten hier sich die mit Mühe aufgebauten Räder nicht wie Unterhemden aus dem Schrank holen, sondern dafür hart arbeiten, lange sparen oder andere Entbehrlichkeiten hinnehmen. Und dann kommt so eine dahergelaufene Ratte und meint, das das auch einfacher geht.


----------



## Radon_Biker (3. September 2010)

Leute,
euer soziales Engagement in allen Ehren!
Ich nehm mcih als Beispiel, ich bin Schüler, stecke jedes Taschengeld in meine Bikes, und baue sie Stück für Stück!
Würde sich jemand dran vergreifen will ich nicht in dessen Haut stecken, aber gut.. 
Problem an der Sache ist, ihr tut hier gerade so, als könnten die Leute nicht überleben, ohne Fahrräder zu klauen.
wenn mich jemand fragt geb ich ihm genr ein paar Euro, und man kann auch im örtlichen Supermarkt mal nen brötchen mitgehen lassen, das sind alles Sachen, die gehen bei mir noch durch, und so kann man durchaus überleben!
Ich würde nicht Bikes klauen um zu überleben, ich würde überlegen, wie ich überleben kann ohne son scheiß!
PRO FAHRRAD!


----------



## tenuto (5. September 2010)

Ich hatte ein Fahrrad, das wurde zweimal geklaut und ich habs zweimal wiederbekommen... auf das dritte mal warte ich noch. Daneben noch zwei andere, die wohl jemandem gefallen haben. Drum ist das Fahrrad immer versichert. 

Nebenbei gesagt, manchmal sind es auch "böse" Leute, die etwas klauen...


----------



## Radwegverneiner (6. September 2010)

freeridewomen schrieb:


> Viele von Euch haben selber schon Opiate genommen, denn Medikamente wie Tramal, Tilidin, Valeron, Codipront, Gelonida, Coditussin, MST oder auch Dolomo enthalten opiathaltige Substanzen und viele - gerade auch junge Menschen - geraten darüber in die Sucht.


Ich hab vor kurzem bei einer OP auch Schmerzmittel bekommen - ich schätze mal Opiate. Darf ich jetzt Bikes klauen? 
Und überhaupt - warum klauen die bedauernswerden Leute nicht gleich ihre doch so lebenswichtigen Drogen? 
 Ist schon erstaunlich in dieser Gesellschaft, dass es Leute gibt die glauben, für Unrecht immer eine Rechtfertigung liefern zu müssen. Ich jedenfalls habe kein Verständnis dafür!


----------



## jojogte (6. September 2010)

Radwegverneiner schrieb:


> Ich hab vor kurzem bei einer OP auch Schmerzmittel bekommen - ich schätze mal Opiate. Darf ich jetzt Bikes klauen?
> Und überhaupt - warum klauen die bedauernswerden Leute nicht gleich ihre doch so lebenswichtigen Drogen?
> Ist schon erstaunlich in dieser Gesellschaft, dass es Leute gibt die glauben, für Unrecht immer eine Rechtfertigung liefern zu müssen. Ich jedenfalls habe kein Verständnis dafür!



es ist sehr unwahrscheinlich das du ein opiat bekommen hast,morphin bzw. fentayl. das bekommt man nur wenn es dem ende zugeht...

mfg jojo


----------



## snoopz (6. September 2010)

jojogte schrieb:


> es ist sehr unwahrscheinlich das du ein opiat bekommen hast,morphin bzw. fentayl. das bekommt man nur wenn es dem ende zugeht...



Nein. Bei üblen Bandscheibenvorfällen und ähnlichem kann's das auch geben. Mein Vadder war wirklich schön breit mit seinem Opiat-Tropf.


----------



## jojogte (6. September 2010)

snoopz schrieb:


> Nein. Bei üblen Bandscheibenvorfällen und ähnlichem kann's das auch geben. Mein Vadder war wirklich schön breit mit seinem Opiat-Tropf.


Ja, bei geschichten wo keine andere schmerzmittel mehr helfen. also wenn man mit der normalen schmerztherapie am ende ist. bei ner op ist das meist nicht der fall

mfg jojo


----------



## Radwegverneiner (6. September 2010)

Na dann eben keine Opiate - darum ging es auch nicht. Mich stört es nur, dass Sucht als Entschuldigung für Verbrechen herhalten soll. Und dass groß und breit erklärt wird, wie schlimm das doch für die armen Betroffenen ist. Bikes klauen ist mies! Aus - Punkt-Basta!!!


----------



## freeridewomen (6. September 2010)

Ist halt schön und auch gut so, dass jede Medaille zwei Seiten hat (genau genommen sogar drei), unterschiedliche Menschen unterschiedliche Ansichten haben und manche sogar bereit sind, auch mal über den Tellerrand zu schauen und mit dem Alter oftmals sogar sowas wie ein bisschen Weitsicht und Milde kommt....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kungfu (6. September 2010)

Bike: z. Zt. Scott Octane FR (1. Bike: Marin "Rocky Ridge") Marin "Team Marin" Marin "Indian Fire Trail" Boulder "Defiant" Staiger "No Mercy Pro" Indian "Spear" Stevens F5 DH Last Dirt HT........................

Naja, wenn die alle weg sind wird die Milde wohl zu Ende gehen .






freeridewomen schrieb:


> Ist halt schön und auch gut so, dass jede Medaille zwei Seiten hat (genau genommen sogar drei), unterschiedliche Menschen unterschiedliche Ansichten haben und manche sogar bereit sind, auch mal über den Tellerrand zu schauen und mit dem Alter oftmals sogar sowas wie ein bisschen Weitsicht und Milde kommt....


----------



## freeridewomen (6. September 2010)

Muhaahaa.... wirklich gut. Zum tooootlachen ;-)


----------



## Myxin (6. September 2010)

freeridewomen schrieb:


> mit dem Alter oftmals sogar sowas wie ein bisschen Weitsicht und Milde kommt....


 
Ich bin mal gespannt, ob bei Dir auch Milde und Weitsicht walten, wenn sie Dir Deinen Schuppen leergeräumt haben.....


----------



## nadgrajin (6. September 2010)

Könnte man die Diskussion ob wie wieso weshalb in einen anderen Thread verlagern und diesen hier wieder mit wichtigen Meldungen nutzen wie z.b. gestohlene Fahrräder?


----------



## OldSkoolGT (7. September 2010)

nadgrajin schrieb:


> Könnte man die Diskussion ob wie wieso weshalb in einen anderen Thread verlagern und diesen hier wieder mit wichtigen Meldungen nutzen wie z.b. gestohlene Fahrräder?



Ich schließe mich dem an.
Diese diskussionen sind sicherlich nicht unwichtig aber fehl am Platze, dieser Thread ist für gestohlene Bikes gedacht und nicht für die Beweggründe weswegen sie geklaut werden.


----------



## Micha1976 (7. September 2010)

jojogte schrieb:


> es ist sehr unwahrscheinlich das du ein opiat bekommen hast,morphin bzw. fentayl. das bekommt man nur wenn es dem ende zugeht...
> 
> mfg jojo



Das stimmt ja mal überhaupt nicht , Fentanyl ( Opiat ) bekommen fast alle bei einer Narkose Einleitung , Standard Medi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## snoopz (7. September 2010)

Micha1976 schrieb:


> Das stimmt ja mal überhaupt nicht , Fentanyl ( Opiat ) bekommen fast alle bei einer Narkose Einleitung , Standard Medi



Damit sie nicht so schreien, wenn sie versehentlich aufwachen?


----------



## jojogte (7. September 2010)

Micha1976 schrieb:


> Das stimmt ja mal überhaupt nicht , Fentanyl ( Opiat ) bekommen fast alle bei einer Narkose Einleitung , Standard Medi



habe an propofol gedacht, aber egal. wird anscheinend doch verwendet und ich hatte unrecht. 

nun wieder zu den bikes. 

ich habe all meine rahmennummer fotographiert nachdem ich diesen thread gelesen habe

mfg jojo


----------



## Micha1976 (7. September 2010)

mir habe sie in den letzten 2 jahren , 2 Bikes geklaut 1. Stevens Galant und 2. Stevens cross Bike . Seitdem habe ich immer meine Rahmennummer im Bike ausweis bei mir zuhause. 

Doch was nützt es ? Nur für die Versicherung wenn sie denn Bezahlt . 
Wiedergesehen habe ich noch keins . Fahren sicherlich jetzt im Ausland herum


----------



## bratfass (8. September 2010)

freeridewomen schrieb:


> Oh, man. Ist zwar schon echt lange her, dass das hier gepostet wurde, aber ich bin erst ein paar Wochen hier und wundere mich gerade, dass das nicht schon längst gelöscht wurde.
> Der Typ, um den es da ging, war ein Junkie, der Bikes klaute und die zwischen 25 und 50 Euro verkaufte. Ich denke, dass er auch lieber selber die Bikes gefahren wäre, statt sie für einen Appel und ein Ei zu verkaufen um seine Sucht irgendwie zu finanzieren.
> Die Not und die Schmerzen, die dieser Typ hat, kann sich wohl kaum einer von uns vorstellen. Ich kenne jedenfalls einen Bikekumpel von früher, der heute auch auf Droge ist und dem nichts schwerer fiel als sein geliebtes Bike zu verticken, damit er dafür für ein paar Stunden Ruhe hat.




Hi,

sorry, daß ich das noch mal aufwärmen muss,  aber mir ist danach ;-) ich KANN nicht anders.

Es gibt seit Jahren gut funktionierende Substitutionsprogramme mit Drogenersatzstoffen wie z.B. (geht ja bei den junkies in 99% um Opiat- sprich Heroinabhängige) Methadon, Codein, Polamedon oder Subutex. Wenn ein Abhängiger wieder Herr über sein Leben sein möchte, hat ers hier in Deutschland recht einfach. Ab zum Substitutionsarzt (gibts mittlerweile in jedem Kaff) und an einem Programm teilnehmen, Ersatzstoffe verschreiben lassen und Arbeit suchen und selber ein Bike kaufen.

Aber bloß die Finger weg lassen von fremden Rädern.

Wenn er allerdings seine Sucht nur wegen dem Kick "pflegt", dann gehörts ihm wirklich nicht anders, wie hier die meisten mit ihm zugange gehen würden.


----------



## jan_hl (9. September 2010)

In Luebeck wurde ein vermutlich geklautes Stevens Fullie von der Polizei sichergestellt:

http://www.hl-live.de/aktuell/textstart.php?id=63616


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (11. September 2010)

Wie's aussieht wurden heute Nacht meine beiden Bikes geklaut.

1.
Specialized P. All Mountain Rahmen, rot

Rock Shox Tora 318 U-Turn, weiß, 2009er Modell

Avid Elixir R, 203er Scheiben, grau, 2009er Modell

Shimano XT Schaltwerk, Umwerfer, Kurbel (alle 2005er Modell), XT Trigger (2009er Modell)

Nokon Schaltzüge, rot, 2009

Schwalbe Fat Albert

Specialized Laufräder, schwarz, rote Nabe vorn, schwarze hinten

Truvativ Vorbau, silber

Specialized Big Hit Lenker, 680mm, 31,8mm Klemmung, weiß

Specialized Sattelstütze











2.
Sunn Radical, braun, Größe "L", 2009er Modell, bike'n'style Aufkleber in orange auf dem Oberrohr, Oberrohr hat viele kleine Kratzer von den Schonern, links und rechts sogar kleine, blanke Stellen

X-Fusion Vector DH Dämpfer, Motopitcan Tuning, 450er Feder

RockShox Boxxer Wordcup, weiß

Hope Mono M4, 203mm Scheiben, schwarze Spider

Transition Temple Lite Direct Mount

Race Face Lenker Atlas FR Bar 785mm breit, 31,8mm Klemmung, orange

Sram X.9 Trigger

Sram X0 Schaltwerk

Laufräder: hinten Hope Pro2 Nabe, vorn (glaube ich) Cannondale, Felgen laufen gerade, haben aber einige Dellen

Maxxis Minion 2.5, 42a Gummimischung

SDG Ifly Sattel, starke Gebrauchspuren

SDG Sattelstütze

Sattelklemme orange,

Shimano Saint, 170er Kurbellänge, 38er Kettenblatt, gold

MRP G2 KeFü

Transition Stepdown Pedal, gold, links fehlt ein Pin

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/747854]
	
[/URL]


----------



## ajatte (12. September 2010)

Tach Ihr Biker!!!!!

Ich hab zwar jetzt nicht den ganzen Thread gelesen (was sicher verständlich ist bei der Länge und dem Alter), aber ich hab das Gefühl, hier sollte ich mal Angaben posten über mein gestohlenes Bike. Vielleicht bringts ja was...

Es handelt sich um ein STEVENS HAZE SLX, zu bewundern unter http://www.stevensbikes.de/2010/index.php?bik_id=34&lang=de_DE

Für unverwechselbare Kennzeichen ist das Ding zu neu. 
Gestohlen in Bad Homburg v.d.H.


Bei sachdienlichen Hinweisen wenden Sie sich bitte an die Polizei Bad Homburg oder jede andere Polizeidienststelle!

Danke.


----------



## Bradikinin (15. September 2010)

bratfass schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> sorry, daß ich das noch mal aufwärmen muss,  aber mir ist danach ;-) ich KANN nicht anders.
> 
> ...



Was hat das mit Bikeklau zu tun? Wie naiv bist du wenn du glaubst Drogenabhängige sind die die Bikes klauen? ^^ Ich kapier grad die Diskussion nicht  Genau so wie einige schreiben Ihnen wurden schon 4 Bikes geklaut... was macht ihr? Habt ihr keinen Türen / Schlösser o.ä.? Steht euer Sportgerät für 3000Euro vor der Haustür?


----------



## NobbyRalph (15. September 2010)

Bradikinin schrieb:


> Was hat das mit Bikeklau zu tun? Wie naiv bist du wenn du glaubst Drogenabhängige sind die die Bikes klauen? ^^ Ich kapier grad die Diskussion nicht  Genau so wie einige schreiben Ihnen wurden schon 4 Bikes geklaut... was macht ihr? Habt ihr keinen Türen / Schlösser o.ä.? Steht euer Sportgerät für 3000Euro vor der Haustür?


 
Oh Mann, gerade das fällt mir regelmässig auf. Auch wenn es nicht gerade 3000 EUR Schlitten sind, aber nur zu oft denke ich mir, wie leichtfertig die Leute mit ihrem Gerödel umgehen.
Dennoch ist offensichtlich, wenn man den Thread hier verfolgt, dass die meisten teuren Bikes ganz gezielt von absoluten Profis gestohlen werden. Und die scheißßen auf Schlösser und Türen.
Wenn einem das Bike nicht gestohlen wird, ist das m.E. eher Glückssache.
Und um meine Meinung mal wieder kund zu tun:
Ich wünsche jedem Bikedieb die Seuche an den Hals und den Rest seines Lebens ein krass entzündetes Geschwür an der Stelle, wo es richtig schmerzt.


----------



## 4mate (15. September 2010)

Bradikinin schrieb:


> Was hat das mit Bikeklau zu tun? Wie naiv bist du wenn du glaubst Drogenabhängige sind die die Bikes klauen? ^^ Ich kapier grad die Diskussion nicht  Genau so wie einige schreiben Ihnen wurden schon 4 Bikes geklaut... was macht ihr? Habt ihr keinen Türen / Schlösser o.ä.? Steht euer Sportgerät für 3000Euro vor der Haustür?


FAIL! 

Nicht nur die letzte Seite lesen (und nur die Hälfte kapieren); da gehts los              #*1998*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bradikinin (15. September 2010)

Ok nun macht es sinn zumindest was das betrifft... was aber besagte  leichtfertigkeit betrifft muss ich deinem vorposter mal voll und ganz  zustimmen.


----------



## Bradikinin (15. September 2010)

Ok nun macht es sinn zumindest was das betrifft... was aber besagte leichtfertigkeit betrifft muss ich deinem vorposter mal voll und ganz zustimmen.


----------



## kungfu (17. September 2010)

Ich schreibe es mal ganz provokativ.......
Ist z.B. eine Vergewaltigung eurer Freundin von euch anders zu bewerten weil der Täter ein abhängiger Looser war ?
Ich hebe mir mein Mitleid für Kämpfer auf die absolut unverschuldet gefallen sind und Hilfe beim Aufstehen brauchen DA SIE STEHEN WOLLEN !

OK; ist eine heftige Formel .

Gruss
k.


----------



## freeridewomen (18. September 2010)

An dem meisten plakativen und polemischen Bullshit hier merkt man, dass viele von Euch absolut KEINE Ahnung von der Materie Sucht oder pychischer Erkrankung haben.
Tauscht Euch doch lieber weiter über das Tunen und Fahren von Bikes aus. (Wobei auch hier die Vermutung nahe liegt, dass die meisten hier mehr Ahnung vom Tunen als vom Biken haben....)

Einige Äusserungen hier könnten direkt aus einer Schlagzeile der "Bild" stammen - und auch die darf den Zusatz "Zeitung" nicht mehr tragen, weil der Wahrheitsgehalt ihrer Artikel UNTER 80 % liegt.

Wie schön, dass am Untergang dieser Gesellschaft der drogenabhängige, alkoholkranke, faule und vergewaltigende Hartz IV-Empfänger schuld ist, der mit um die 2.000 000 ja die absolute Mehrheit der Bevölkerung ausmacht, sie geradezu  überpräsentiert und noch dazu den ganzen Tag nur teure Bikes aus scheinbar unabgeschlossenen Kellern klaut und er damit geradezu eingeladen wird, sie zu stehlen!

Dabei wäre doch alles soooo leicht! Er muss ja nur in ein Substitutions-Programm gehen - Plätze gibt es ja wie Sand am Meer und nachwachsende Ärzte auch! Und es ist ja auch soooo leicht, mal eben mit einer jahrelangen Sucht abzuschliessen, die auch nur aus Jux und Dollerei bei den meisten entstand - die wollen es doch gar nicht anders!

Stellt sie doch alle an die Wand; dann ist endlich Schluss damit! Danach geht ihr 'ne Runde biken und trefft Euch dann am Stammtisch auf ein Radler und übt Euch weiter in verallgemeinernder Polemik!


----------



## Sandi (18. September 2010)

*g* alles klar.

du kannst den ganzen Junkies und Harzis ja deine Räder schenken wenn du so viel Mitleid hast.
Ich weiß nur, wenn ich jemand dabei erwische wie er mein Rad klaut, dann werd ich Selbstjustiz betreiben. völlig egal ob Drogenabhängiger, Möchtegern-Gangster oder Profi-Dieb.


----------



## Micha1976 (18. September 2010)

Villeicht sollten wir ein extra Thread für Drogenprobleme aufmachen,  . Somit könnten interessierte Leser nach geklauten Bikes ausschau halten ohne unendliche berichte über Menschen mit Sozialen und Psychischen probleme zu lesen . 
BACK TO THE BASICS


----------



## karsten reincke (18. September 2010)

@freeridewoman----danke für Deine unsachliche Polemik!
Es geht hier nicht um die Sucht an sich, sondern darum, daß es ganz einfach richtig ******** ist, wenn jemandem sein Bike geklaut wird, und da gibt es keinerlei Rechtfertigung, weder Sucht noch "Armut" noch sonstwas. Die größte Menge der hier postenden Biker ist nicht überreich, um die Bikes mal schnell aus der Portokasse zu zahlen, ganz abgesehen davon, daß es auch UNRECHT wäre, einem Milliardär ein Bike einfach so zu klauen.
Ob jemand süchtig ist und warum, spielt für die Beurteilung leider eine viel zu große Rolle. Es ist leider so, daß sich hinter der Formel Sucht=Krankheit versteckt wird.
Ob ich Ahnung von Sucht habe, das entzieht sich mit Sicherheit Deiner Beurteilung, vielleicht habe ich nur alle Illusionen verloren......


----------



## Myxin (18. September 2010)

freeridewomen schrieb:


> An dem meisten plakativen und polemischen Bullshit hier merkt man, dass viele von Euch absolut KEINE Ahnung von der Materie Sucht oder pychischer Erkrankung haben.
> Tauscht Euch doch lieber weiter über das Tunen und Fahren von Bikes aus. (Wobei auch hier die Vermutung nahe liegt, dass die meisten hier mehr Ahnung vom Tunen als vom Biken haben....)
> 
> Einige Äusserungen hier könnten direkt aus einer Schlagzeile der "Bild" stammen - und auch die darf den Zusatz "Zeitung" nicht mehr tragen, weil der Wahrheitsgehalt ihrer Artikel UNTER 80 % liegt.
> ...


 
Du bist hier sicherlich nicht die einzige, die sich in diese Materie auskennt bzw. beruflich bedingt damit befaßt. Also unterlaß bitte diese unangebrachten Kommentare in einem Hobbyforum und trage Deine moralischen sozialkritischen Anliegen an berufenerer Stelle vor.


----------



## EvilEvo (18. September 2010)

freeridewomen schrieb:


> Wie schön, dass am Untergang dieser Gesellschaft der drogenabhängige, alkoholkranke, faule und vergewaltigende Hartz IV-Empfänger schuld ist, der mit um die 2.000 000 ja die absolute Mehrheit der Bevölkerung ausmacht, sie geradezu  überpräsentiert und noch dazu den ganzen Tag nur teure Bikes aus scheinbar unabgeschlossenen Kellern klaut und er damit geradezu eingeladen wird, sie zu stehlen!



Ich finde es eine Unverschämtheit, wie du hier über die Hälfte aller Arbeitslosen in Deutschland herziehst, was du diesen !Menschen! (ja das sind Sie, genauso wie Drogenabhängige) unterstellst, wie du sie hier verunglimpfst und auf das Primitivste über einen Kamm scherst, schäm dich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freeridewomen (18. September 2010)

Sandi schrieb:


> Ich weiß nur, wenn ich jemand dabei erwische wie er mein Rad klaut, dann werd ich Selbstjustiz betreiben. völlig egal ob Drogenabhängiger, Möchtegern-Gangster oder Profi-Dieb.



Genau DAS meine ich.

Falls es niemand begreift: MEINE Polemik war Zynismus in Reaktion auf die allgemeine Polemik hier im Forum.

Natürlich ist es ....., dass Räder gestohlen werden. Aber inzwischen sollte auch dem Letzten hier klar sein, dass es bei gestohlenen Bikes aus Kellern oder Garagen nicht um Abhängige geht sondern das hier Profis am Werk sind.

Also hört auf, immer auf denjenigen herumzuhacken, die den kleinsten Anteil an gestohlenen Bikes ausmachen!
Mir ist ein 6000 Mark-Fully gestohlen worden zu einer Zeit, in der insgesamt 10 weitere Bikes in Osnabrück gestohlen wurden; alle Räder hatten einen Wert jenseit s der 3000 Mark Grenze; die Diebe waren PROFIS! Und die Bikes gingen allesamt in den Osten.
DAS ist die Realität und DAS sind auch die Haupttäter!

Vielleicht rafft das ja irgendwann auch der Rest...Die Hoffnung stirbt jedenfalls zuletzt....


----------



## 4mate (18. September 2010)

Leüdde, 
da könnt ihr euch die Finger wund tippen, sie wird niemals von ihrem 
Standpunkt abrücken - ES IST EINE FRAU111 
und deshalb hat sie mehr Rechte als Männer  und immer recht


----------



## Xardi (18. September 2010)

Sandi schrieb:


> *g* alles klar.
> 
> du kannst den ganzen Junkies und Harzis ja deine Räder schenken wenn du so viel Mitleid hast.
> Ich weiß nur, wenn ich jemand dabei erwische wie er mein Rad klaut, dann werd ich Selbstjustiz betreiben. völlig egal ob Drogenabhängiger, Möchtegern-Gangster oder Profi-Dieb.



  Schließ mich der Meinung gerne an !


----------



## Sebastian87 (18. September 2010)

Mich hat es dieses Jahr nun schon das dritte Mal erwischt. 

Nachdem die letzten zwei Bikes aus dem Garten bzw. aus dem Gartenhaus entwendet wurden, wurde das Rad dieses mal am 1.9.2010 zwischen 6-12Uhr im Frankfurter Gallusviertel gestohlen. 
Das Rad war mit einem Abus Bordo Granit X Plus an einem Straßenschild angeschloßen.

Laut Aussage des freundlichen PHKs der die Anzeige aufgenommen hat, kommt die Polizei nicht mehr hinterher. 
Im Jahr 2009 wurden alleine in Frankfurt am Main ca. 8000 Fahrräder als gestohlen gemeldet.

Hier noch ein Bild...es handelt sich um ein Giant Terrago (1997).





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## CyberWing (18. September 2010)

Bei uns ist vll eines wieder aufgetaucht von denen, die uns im Januar "weggekommen" sind!!
Das wär ja was


----------



## freeridewomen (19. September 2010)

4mate schrieb:


> Leüdde,
> da könnt ihr euch die Finger wund tippen, sie wird niemals von ihrem
> Standpunkt abrücken - ES IST EINE FRAU111
> und deshalb hat sie mehr Rechte als Männer  und immer recht



Na, EEEEndlich mal einer, der es begreift!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OldSkoolGT (23. September 2010)

Ja leute sehr schön
wie aber schon einmal gesagt sollten hier nur gestohlene bikes aufgelistet werden und nicht die beweggründe oder probleme derer die es tun
der thread heisst ja auch "Gestohlene Bikes"

also bitte bleibt beim Thema


----------



## alterknochen (26. September 2010)

Kommt wahrscheinlich eher selten vor, aber mein Bike ist tatsächlich wieder aufgetaucht. Das Ganze habe ich einem IBC-User zu verdanken, der bei einem "Super-Angebot" stutzig wurde, mein Bike im Forum entdeckt und mich kontaktiert hat...DANKE, DIRK!!!!!

Allen, deren Bikes gestohlen wurde, kann ich nur sagen: weiter die Augen offen halten, Eigeninitiative zeigen und NICHT auf die Cops hoffen...denn da passiert gar nix. Weder habe ich nach knapp vier Wochen meine Anzeigenbestätigung erhalten, noch wurden die von mir benannten Zeugen befragt...

Gruss

Chris


----------



## morph027 (26. September 2010)

Cool. Liest man gern.


----------



## kungfu (26. September 2010)

Freeridewoman hat dir ja gesagt wo du suchen musst.....
Würde mal die Grenze nach Polen schließen lassen.

Wenn du allerdings einen unheimlich gut gelaunten Junky in deiner Stadt siehst könnte auch der dein Rad -gesehen- haben.

An unser Mädel: Ich versuche mir gerade ein Bild von Dir zu
machen ( nicht anhand der Foto`s in deinem Album ). Hast du Soziologie oder Theologie studiert...... ?

Gruss
k.



Sebastian87 schrieb:


> Mich hat es dieses Jahr nun schon das dritte Mal erwischt.
> 
> Nachdem die letzten zwei Bikes aus dem Garten bzw. aus dem Gartenhaus entwendet wurden, wurde das Rad dieses mal am 1.9.2010 zwischen 6-12Uhr im Frankfurter Gallusviertel gestohlen.
> Das Rad war mit einem Abus Bordo Granit X Plus an einem Straßenschild angeschloßen.
> ...


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (28. September 2010)

@Sebastian87:
Das Schloß an dem Giant sieht ziemlich massiv aus.
Hattest du es mit diesem Schloß an einem festen Gegenstand gesperrt?
Fände ich echt krass wenn man in Frankfurt so einen Aufwand betreibt um ein 97er Bike zu klauen, dessen Liebhaberwert einem normalen Dieb vermutlich gar net klar ist.


----------



## Gohannes (28. September 2010)

Ich bin der nexte unglückleche. 
vor zwei monaten wars bei mir so weit. Da wurde mir mein Bike gestohlen. Bin mit dem zwar auf eine Musik-Veranstaltung gefahren. Aber ich hab´s in einen abgesperrten Bereich gestellt wo nur wir helfer zugang hatten (eigentlich) Als ich gehn wollte wars weg. Ist auch nicht mehr aufgetaugt.
Hab dann ne Anzeige bei der Polizei gemacht. Ob´s dann irgendwie wieder da ist, ist eine zweite frage. Habs dann meiner Versicherung gemeldet und ich hab dann den maximalbetrag von 720euro bekommen. War über die Hausrat mit abgesichert und da wird der NP ersetzt (mit gewissen Einschränkungen) aber max. 720euro. NP war 1000 und war gute zwei jahre alt. Also kann ich mich nicht so wirklich beschweren.


----------



## Sebastian87 (28. September 2010)

hiTCH-HiKER schrieb:


> @Sebastian87:
> Das Schloß an dem Giant sieht ziemlich massiv aus.
> Hattest du es mit diesem Schloß an einem festen Gegenstand gesperrt?
> Fände ich echt krass wenn man in Frankfurt so einen Aufwand betreibt um ein 97er Bike zu klauen, dessen Liebhaberwert einem normalen Dieb vermutlich gar net klar ist.



Das Rad war an einem Straßenschild angeschloßen. Mir ist es nach wie vor ein Rätsel, wer sich so eine Mühe macht für ein 13 Jahre altes Rad.


----------



## CyberWing (29. September 2010)

alterknochen schrieb:


> Kommt wahrscheinlich eher selten vor, aber mein Bike ist tatsächlich wieder aufgetaucht. Das Ganze habe ich einem IBC-User zu verdanken, der bei einem "Super-Angebot" stutzig wurde, mein Bike im Forum entdeckt und mich kontaktiert hat...DANKE, DIRK!!!!!
> 
> Allen, deren Bikes gestohlen wurde, kann ich nur sagen: weiter die Augen offen halten, Eigeninitiative zeigen und NICHT auf die Cops hoffen...denn da passiert gar nix. Weder habe ich nach knapp vier Wochen meine Anzeigenbestätigung erhalten, noch wurden die von mir benannten Zeugen befragt...
> 
> ...


Unser Fahrrad wurde von einer Polizeistreife entdeckt  ... manchmal sind die Cops doch unser Freund und Helfer . Vielleicht kriegen wir das Zweite ja auch noch zurück.


----------



## Büscherammler (4. Oktober 2010)

Sebastian87 schrieb:


> Das Rad war an einem Straßenschild angeschloßen. Mir ist es nach wie vor ein Rätsel, wer sich so eine Mühe macht für ein 13 Jahre altes Rad.



War das ein Abus Bordo mit Schlüssel? Wenn dem so war, ist es keine Mühe sondern eine Sache von Sekunden.... 

Stichwort: Youtube + Bordo + Schlagschlüssel


----------



## jojogte (5. Oktober 2010)

Büscherammler schrieb:


> War das ein Abus Bordo mit Schlüssel? Wenn dem so war, ist es keine Mühe sondern eine Sache von Sekunden....
> 
> Stichwort: Youtube + Bordo + Schlagschlüssel


ich habe mir von abus unter anderem auch diese schlösser 2x gekauft....140 oder so. das macht mich echt wütend...

weiss noch nicht was ich machen soll

mfg jojo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Büscherammler (5. Oktober 2010)

Gute Frage, was am besten zu tun ist!? Ich glaub ich würde mich mal an Abus wenden, was die dazu sagen... Vielleicht kommen die dir ja in irgendeiner Form entgegen.

Ansonsten ist es denke ich (wenn man das Rad schon irgendwo hinsperren muss), sinnvoll 2 verschiedene Typen und Firmen von Schlössern zu verwenden.

Das Bordo mit Zahlenschloss soll übrigens relativ sicher sein...


----------



## jojogte (5. Oktober 2010)

Büscherammler schrieb:


> Gute Frage, was am besten zu tun ist!? Ich glaub ich würde mich mal an Abus wenden, was die dazu sagen... Vielleicht kommen die dir ja in irgendeiner Form entgegen.
> 
> Ansonsten ist es denke ich (wenn man das Rad schon irgendwo hinsperren muss), sinnvoll 2 verschiedene Typen und Firmen von Schlössern zu verwenden.
> 
> Das Bordo mit Zahlenschloss soll übrigens relativ sicher sein...



ich habe 2 von denen, 2 andere von abus mit normalem schhlüssel, eins von spezialiced und eins von trelock. und nicht die billigen. ist zwar ein bischen paranoid. aber nur deswegen meine teuersten schlösser nicht mehr zu benutzen...

joa, werde mal abus anschreiben. aber was wollen die machen. die tüftler finden immer einen weg das zu umgehen. aber der clip hat mich echt mal geschockt...*indenkellerrennunddieanderenschlösseransradhäng*


----------



## Psychokarnickel (5. Oktober 2010)

gestern Abend zw. 21:15 und 23:30 in Freiburg (Klarastr. 89) gestohlen:

*Schwarzes MTB Felt (Q800S) zur Tatzeit mit Marathon Supreme Strassenreifen aufgezogen. Specialized Enduro Lenker. *

Zur Tatzeit war es wirklich komplett RABENSCHWARZ, sogar die Tauchrohre der Gabel, Naben, Speichen, Felgen, fast alles. Die SchriftzÃ¼ge Felt (Unterrohr) und "Q800S" (Oberrohr) waren mit breitem Isolierklebeband in Farbe der Pulverbeschichtung sauber Ã¼berklebt, was nur bei nÃ¤herer Betrachtung auffiel. KÃ¶nnten vom Dieb natÃ¼rlich abgezogen werden, dann wÃ¤re es ein schwarzes Felt Bike mit weisser Beschriftung.

RahmengrÃ¶Ãe 21 Zoll, Rahmennummer bekannt, ordentlicher Finderlohn wartet.

Schaltung Sram X9, Umwerfer X-Gen, Schalthebel links X-9 alu/schwarz, Schalthebel rechts X7 schwarz (Kunststoff), Aufgezogen wie gesagt Marathon Supreme und Lenker Specialized Enduro (Griffe Leder/Moosgummi Kombi).

Das Rad ist stark gebraucht aber sehr gepflegt. Abgeschlossen war es mit einem Kryptonite Keeper Armor Panzer-Stahlkettengliederschloss (3cm).

Ich finde es superassi von dem Dieb, weil das Rad mein einziges Fahrzeug war, die 700.-â¬ Neuwert 80 Stunden Arbeit bei meinem Job entsprechen, ich als Student chronisch pleite bin und mein Weg zur Arbeit 11km betrÃ¤gt. Da ich heute Nacht nach hause laufen musste und es geregnet hat hab ich mich jetzt noch schÃ¶n erkÃ¤ltet. Was mache ich jetzt, nen Drahtesel ausleihen, und mich unergonomisch mÃ¼hevoll abstrampeln? Pass blos auf, Du Held.


----------



## Der Meeester (5. Oktober 2010)

WHAt THE Fxxk!?! Ich glaub ich geh jetzt in den Keller mein Bordo wegschmeißen...


----------



## items (5. Oktober 2010)

Servus,
ich habe Abus auf der Eurobike auf das Thema angesprochen und sie kannten das Video. Sie waren natürlich auch tierisch genervt von der Geschichte, aber das Statement, das wir bekommen haben, war, das so ein Schlagschlüssel von Abus bestellt wurde und es niemandem dort gelungen ist, auch den Spezalisten nicht, das Verhalten im Film zu reproduzieren, d.h. laut deren Aussage ist das Doing wohl mit sehr, sehr viel Übung verbunden und nicht ab jetzt der Standardweg, um solche Schlösser zu knacken. Jetzt könnt man natürlich sagen "klar", was sollen sie auch sonst sagen, aber ich glaub insgesamt ist der Bolzenschneider nach wie vor eher die gängigere Alternative und ich würde mich jetzt nicht in Panik versetzen lassen. Und wer sich das Video hier:
http://www.prosieben.de/tv/galileo/videos/perfekte-fahrradschloss-galileo-video-28082009-1.695294/
mal anguckt, wird feststellen, dass ein Bordo oder das Kryptonite Pendant generell nicht allzuviel Widerstand gegen rohe Gewalt bieteten.

Grüße
items


----------



## mightyEx (5. Oktober 2010)

items schrieb:


> Sie waren natürlich auch tierisch genervt von der Geschichte, aber das Statement, das wir bekommen haben, war, das so ein Schlagschlüssel von Abus bestellt wurde und es niemandem dort gelungen ist, auch den Spezalisten nicht, das Verhalten im Film zu reproduzieren, d.h. laut deren Aussage ist das Doing wohl mit sehr, sehr viel Übung verbunden und nicht ab jetzt der Standardweg, um solche Schlösser zu knacken.



Darauf würd ich nicht viel geben. Schwächen und Probleme kann man auch schönreden.
So, wie ich das gelesen habe, erfordert diese Öffnungsmethode zwar schon etwas Übung. Das aber Spezialisten gescheitert sein sollen, halte ich für unglaubwürdig. Vielleicht hatten sie ja nicht den passenden Schlagschlüssel. Es gibt aber durchaus auch Zylindertypen, die gegen diese Öffnungsmethode immun sind. Potentiell gefährdet sind eigentlich alle "Standart"-Zylinderschlösser (selbst im Bereich der Hausschließtechnik und der KFZ-Schließtechnik). Darum lieber etwas mehr Geld in einen vernünftigen Schließzylinder (VdS-zertifiziert, Klasse A, B o. B+ / DIN18252 Klasse 2 u. 3) investieren.


----------



## Tabletop84 (5. Oktober 2010)

Ich vermute das der gemeine Bikedieb eher die Brachialmethode wählt. Was nützt es wenn man in der Lage ist eine handvoll Schlösser mit den richtigen Werzeugen unter günstigen Bedingungen öffnen zu können wenn die Wahrscheinlichkeit einfach zu gering ist die Kombination von Wunsch-Schloss und Rad auftritt.


----------



## Büscherammler (6. Oktober 2010)

Naja, ich weiÃ nicht! Ich sehe hier das Abus Bordo so oft, da wÃ¼rde sich ein SchlagschlÃ¼ssel schon ÂrentierenÂ. 
Und der gemeine Radldieb schaut ja nicht ob ihm das Radl gefÃ¤llt das angeschlossen ist, sondern es muss sich ja nur zu Geld machen lassen. 

Ich glaube das Bordo wird bei uns standardmÃ¤Ãig mit Cube AMS RÃ¤dern verkauft, sieht man zumindest stÃ¤ndig rumstehen diese Kombination ï


----------



## Warnschild (6. Oktober 2010)

freeridewomen schrieb:


> Na, EEEEndlich mal einer, der es begreift!



Halt mal, mit deinem primitiven Gewäsch will ich aber nicht assoziiert werden! 

(Und das sei gesagt, obwohl's off topic ist, ich hab hier schließlich einen Ruf zu verlieren!)


Um die Diskussion aber dennoch wieder in Richtung Thema zu bewegen: 

Es gibt 3 Typen von Dieben, wie mir der nette Polizist während meiner Anzeige sagte: 1. Gelegenheitsdiebe, zumeist Laien (meinetwegen der Betrunkene auf dem Heimweg): Wahrscheinlichkeit relativ hoch, dass das Rad irgendwo anders steht und auf den rechtmäßigen Besitzer wartet. 2. Junkies, Leute in Geldnot, dumme Diebe: Wahrscheinlichkeit hoch, dass das Rad sehr schnell und wenig geschickt weiter vercheckt wird und somit der Dieb gefasst werden kann. 3. Profis: Anteil extrem steigend, Wahrscheinlichkeit für Wiederauffinden sehr gering, überrennen in den letzten Monaten zunehmend deutsche Städte (und teils inzwischen auch ländliche Gegenden, wo die Leute naiver sind und der Klau leichter zu bewerkstelligen).

So. Das alles hat der nette Polizist gesagt. ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Warnschild (6. Oktober 2010)

Mein Rad wurde auch nur deshalb als das Meinige identifiziert, weil ich Anzeige erstattet hatte. 

Eine Frau hatte es auf einem Feld mitten im Nirgendwo gefunden (hab ich oben, glaube ich, bereits geschrieben).

Sie war wohl mit dem Hund draußen und so schlau, zu sehen, dass es sich um ein edleres RR-Modell handelte. Das hat sie der Polizeit gemeldet und ich hatte mein Rad wieder. 

Ein Bekannter hat mir außerdem erzählt, dass in Mannheim die Streife gezielt auch nach kürzlich gestohlen gemeldeten Rädern sucht.


----------



## blnbikes (8. Oktober 2010)

Hallo,

mir wurden heute meine beiden racebikes entwendet und zwar dirket aus dem Keller.
Habe leider nur von einem ein Bild.(leider auch nicht ganz aktuell)

Ort: Berlin 13088 Weißensee Datum: 8.10.2010 Uhrzeit: ca. 16 Uhr Bernkasteler Str. 

1. 26" CUBE Ltd Race 2009 Gr. 22" weiß-blau
komplette XT Ausstattung, nur die Räder sind mit XTR 975 Naben und sw Speichen Sapim rote Nippel und Mavic 717 Felgen.
Federgabel Magura Durin Race R100 weiß 
Syntace Superforce oder Force Vorbau sw mit gold elox. Syntacelenker (mattgold)
Rahmennummer: S080300939







[/URL][/IMG]

2. 26" Dynamics Lightning XT schwarz glanz mit kompletter XT Austattung außer Bremsen (Magura Louise BAT mit Carbonhebeln und roten Ventidiscs 180er) Räder Sun Ringle Ride XMB 
Fox F100 RL Federgabel weiß 2009
Besonderheiten: viele rote Akzente: Kettenblattschrauben, Steuersatz, Schaltwerksrädchen
weißer Ritchey WCS Lenker mit weißem Bontrager RL Vorbau
Rahmennummer: A6N38255

Hinweise die zur Ergreifung der Täter und zum Wiedererlangen der Räder helfen, werden ganz sicher belohnt.


----------



## Pittus (10. Oktober 2010)

kungfu schrieb:


> Freeridewoman hat dir ja gesagt wo du suchen musst.....
> *Würde mal die Grenze nach Polen schließen lassen.*
> ......
> Gruss
> k.




Die Trails im Riesengebirge sind voll mit hochwertigen Bikes  
Das eine oder andere Bike wird dort schon landen, aber das Klientel ist im gegensatz zum Auto(klau) dort eher gering.
Die meisten Bikes werden zerlegt und wandern als Einzelteile auf Auktionen, Flohmärkte usw.

Pitt


----------



## Eisbaer82 (10. Oktober 2010)

Letzte Nacht ist mein Race MTB in Duisburg verschwunden:

Austattung:
Rahmen Magura MB09XC
Schaltung komplett Shimano XT
Gabel Magura Durin 100R
Laufräder Mavic Crossride, Aufkleber wurden entfernt
Sattelstütze, Vorbau und Lenker komplett Syntace
Pedale Shimano XT Clicks
Reifen Continental Mountain King 2.2
rot eloxierte Sattelklemme ohne Schnellspanner

Hinweise die zur Ergreifung der Täter und zum Wiedererlangen der Räder helfen, werde ich garantiert belohnen!

Im Anhang ein Bild des Rades in sehr änhlicher Ausstattung (anders sind nur Sattelstütze, Vorbau und Lenker)


----------



## Bikedude001 (12. Oktober 2010)

Heute am 11.10.10 hat uns jemand aus dem Laden bei laufendem Betrieb ein frisch aufgebautes Santa Cruz VP Free geklaut. 
Anbei ein Bild. 
Denke das Rad ist recht auffällig und einzigartig, vielleicht taucht es irgendwo auf ?
Ort: Homburg-Einöd im Saarland.


----------



## Sandi (12. Oktober 2010)

bei laufendem Betrieb?!? die Assis werden ja immer dreister=(
Ich hoffe das Bike taucht wieder auf, ich halte die Augen offen=/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hvw8 (12. Oktober 2010)

*--- 2008er Specialized P2-Alu in Tübingen gestohlen ---
*
im Laufe der letzten Woche abgeschlossen aus dem Keller gezockt

Originalausstattung und -farbe bis auf:
- keine Sticker mehr an der Federgabel
- Spank Lock-On Grips in braun/gold (mittelmäßig abgenutzt)
- SKS Mud-X Dirtboard
- selbstgebastelter Kettenschlagschutz aus Kabelbindern + altem Fahrradreifenmantel

Rahmennummer: M7KL12448


!!! BITTE BITTE MELDEN WENN IHR ES SEHT !!!


----------



## keiner (13. Oktober 2010)

Am 22.5. sind mir aus meiner Garage in Bad Soden folgende Raeder gestohlen worden:

1 x Nicolai AFR, schwarz/gold






1 x Santa Cruz VPFree, Macadamia braun





Beide Raeder sind so aufgebaut, dass es eigentlich keinen Sinn macht sie zu verkaufen. Der Diebstahl ist zur Anzeige gebracht.

Sollte jemand sachdienliche Hinweise haben bitte an mich (0172-6348377) oder die Polizeidienststelle in Eschborn. Finderlohn: 1000EUR.


----------



## Büscherammler (13. Oktober 2010)

Ei, zwei so schöne Bikes weg und das Nomad gerissen....
Bei dir läufts wohl im Moment nicht so glatt!! 
Mein Beileid!


----------



## keiner (13. Oktober 2010)

Stimmt...so kann man das sagen


----------



## trek 6500 (14. Oktober 2010)

..bei dem nico hat einer guten geschmack bewiesen ... mein beileid !


----------



## keiner (14. Oktober 2010)

ich oder der dieb!??


----------



## comimb00 (15. Oktober 2010)

Au mann, wenn ich all das hör, dann will ich gar kein teures bike mehr!!


----------



## Tabletop84 (15. Oktober 2010)

Sacht mal Leute:

http://www.pedalantrieb.de/gebrauch...rrad_details=1&FahrradID=5320&source=googleps

Ist das nicht etwas zu günstig?


----------



## Sardic (16. Oktober 2010)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Sacht mal Leute:
> 
> http://www.pedalantrieb.de/gebrauch...rrad_details=1&FahrradID=5320&source=googleps
> 
> Ist das nicht etwas zu günstig?


Ziemlich o0


----------



## benn9411 (16. Oktober 2010)

ich gebrauch dringend 800 euro


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Whiteeagle (16. Oktober 2010)

benn9411 schrieb:


> ich gebrauch dringend 800 euro


 
und wenn die polizei das rad einkassiert sind 800 weg.


----------



## MR.BERGRAD (17. Oktober 2010)

*UMF Hardy 4x Team 2010
*
Bike war 3 Monate alt

Rahmen Farbe: grün
Felgen und Naben: rot
Kurbel und Vorbau: weiß
Gabel: Marzocchi grau
Bremsen: Hayes Stroker Trail 180mm (Disc's Alligator)
Kurbelgarnitur: Truvativ Holzfeller DHG 36Zähne
Kettenführung:MRP Mini G2 in weiß
Schaltwerk und Shifter: XT
Reifen (nicht wie auf Bild): Maxxis Hookworm 2.35


gestohlen in der Nacht vom 08.10.2010 auf 09.10.2010.

Ort: Kirchheim/Teck 

Wer das Bike oder die Schweine findet (auch lebendig) bekommt eine Belohnung. Ich hasse diese A-----schlöcher.

merci


----------



## HanzOberlander (18. Oktober 2010)

http://www.pedalantrieb.de/gebrauch...rrad_details=1&FahrradID=5320&source=googleps

wow, santa cruz v10 dh mit fox 40 (09er + nahezu neu sagt er - 6 Fahrten) dann noch titanfeder etc - seeeeeeeeeeeehr verdÃ¤chtig/gestohlen fÃ¼r 800â¬

Raum MÃ¼nchen/Regensburg  - hoffe jmd fÃ¼hlt sich angesprochen.


----------



## 4mate (18. Oktober 2010)

HanzOberlander schrieb:


> - hoffe jmd fühlt sich angesprochen.


#*2081*


----------



## Warnschild (18. Oktober 2010)

4mate schrieb:


> #*2081*



Und wie meldet man so jemanden bzw. habt ihr das schon getan?


----------



## HandyEntsperrer (18. Oktober 2010)

Fehlt jemandem ein Stevens mit Formula Bremsen?


----------



## Tabletop84 (18. Oktober 2010)

HanzOberlander schrieb:


> http://www.pedalantrieb.de/gebrauch...rrad_details=1&FahrradID=5320&source=googleps
> 
> wow, santa cruz v10 dh mit fox 40 (09er + nahezu neu sagt er - 6 Fahrten) dann noch titanfeder etc - seeeeeeeeeeeehr verdächtig/gestohlen für 800
> 
> Raum München/Regensburg  - hoffe jmd fühlt sich angesprochen.



Wie ist das eigentlich mit der PLZ? Die gehört doch zu Berlin aber warum Zeigt mir die Funktion 'Standort anzeigen' dann eine Adresse in Bayern?


----------



## enweh (18. Oktober 2010)

Was es hier braucht, ist ein Thread, in dem Polizei-/Pressemitteilungen über sichergestelltes Diebesgut etc. gepostet werden.
Bisweilen werden solche Meldungen in diesem Thread veröffentlicht, doch im Sinne der Übersichtlichkeit sollte eine Ausgliederung stattfinden.


----------



## jussy0 (18. Oktober 2010)

hallo,
am wochenende des 24 - 27ten 09ten wurde aus einem abgeschlossenen keller in leipzig ein:

frisch neu aufgebautes und in mattem hellblau neulackiertes

  NICOLAI BMXTB von 2001 mit SCHWARZEM SCHRIFTZUG gestohlen. 
(serienauslieferung mit weissem schriftzug)

-Rahmennummer 023
-Vox Vanilla RLC 2010 
-Cris King Steuersatz 
-Syncros Bärentatzen rot 
-Race Face Kurbel - Diabolus X-Type 
-DT-Swiss (Hügi) Hinteradnabe - KlackKlack!






weitere parts:






infos bitte per pm an mich
oder unter 0151 566 728 47

danke
mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DL4DAN (19. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Forengemeinde,

gestern (18.10.2010) wurde mir mein Ghost AMR 7600 in Erlangen geklaut. Das Bike war auf dem Werksgelände der Siemens Med mit einem Seilschloss versperrt abgestellt. 

Das Bike wurde im Zeitraum zwischen 12:30 und 20:05 Uhr, während ich am Arbeiten war, geklaut. 

Typ des Bikes:
Vollgefedertes MTB für AM
Hersteller : Ghost
Typ: AMR7600 (Modelljahr 2009)
Rahmennummer: GH3021885
Schaltung: Shimano XT (27 Gang) mit Daumenhebel
Bremsen: Shimano Scheibenbremsen hydraulisch
Sattel: Ghost (schwarz/silber)
Lenker: Downhill-Lenker / Vorbau: Ritchey
Federung: Fox Federgabel und Fox Dämpfer (Luft)
Reifen : "Schwalbe Nobby Nic"
schwarze Lenkerhörnchen von "BBB Bike Parts"
Am Lenker sind 4 Halterungen montiert, je eine für 
-Garmin Navi
-Cateye Lampe
-Cateye Tacho
-ne zusätzliche Cateye für ein Handfunkgerät
Geräte waren zu dem Zeitpunkt abgenommen

Auf der rechten Seite des Oberrohres ist hinten im schwarz lackierten Bereich mit weisser Schrift der Schriftzug "Fenner" drauf.

Wer das Bike irgendwo sieht, bitte mich unter 0172-7066082 anrufen.
Belohnung fürs Auffinden gibts natürlich auch.

Danke für eure Hilfe.
Dany

Hier nochmal die Herstellerdaten, da ich nicht alle Bezeichnungen auswendig weiss: 
Den Sattel habe ich allerdings gegen einen anderen ersetzt.
Modell: AMR 7600
Rahmen: 7007 T6 OTP Active SCL
Vorbau: Ritchey Pro OS
Gabel: FOX Forx 32F-RL
Steuersatz: Ritchey
Lenker: Ritchey Pro 670 mm
Pedale: --
Sattelstuetze: Ritchey Pro 31.4 mm
Sattel: GHOST VL 1133-2
Schaltwerk: Shimano XT
Umwerfer: Shimano XT
Schalthebel: Shimano XT SL
Bremshebel: Shimano XT Disc 180 mm
Innenlager: Shimano XT-
Kurbelsatz: Shimano XT
Bremsen: Shimano XT Disc 180 mm
Reifen v.: Schwalbe Nobby Nic 2.25
Reifen h.: -Schwalbe Nobby Nic 2.25
Felgen: ALEX XCR100 Disc
Speichen: DT Swiss 1,8
Naben: Shimano XT CL
Kassette: Shimano XT
Federelement: FOX Float RP23
Federweg v.: 120 mm
Federweg h.: 120 mm
Rahmenhoehen: 44/48/52/56 cm
Farben: white/blackwhite
Gewicht: 12.30 kg


----------



## Somnus (25. Oktober 2010)

DL4DAN schrieb:


> Hallo Forengemeinde,
> 
> gestern (18.10.2010) wurde mir mein Ghost AMR 7600 in Erlangen geklaut. Das Bike war auf dem Werksgelände der Siemens Med mit einem Seilschloss versperrt abgestellt.
> 
> ...



Sorry, aber ein bike dieser Preiskategorie lässt man auch nicht unbewacht stehen!!!
Schon gar nicht mit einem Seilschloss gesichert!!!
100% sicher ist nix, aber mit Seil.. da kannste es ja auch direkt so dahin stellen. So ein Seilschloss beißt dir jeder Fahrraddieb mit den Zähnen auf!

Beim nächsten mal nimmste ne ordenliche Kette oder stellst es irgendwo unter.
Ich nehme meins mit ins Büro. Mein Stereo bleibt NIRGENDS alleine stehen! Einfach mal Cheffe fragen.

Aber ich hoffe du bekommst die Schweine!


----------



## DL4DAN (25. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Somnus,

Naja, mit an den Arbeitsplatz darf ichs leider nicht nehmen :-( 
Habe es auf dem "viedoüberwachten" Betriebsgelände der Siemens AG in Erlangen abgestellt. Dass man die "Videoüberwachung" und den "Sicherheitsdienst" dort in der Pfeife rauchen kann, weiss ich jetzt auch. Die machen leider nicht mal Videoaufzeichnung, denn sowas könnte ja der Polizei helfen, den/die Dieb(e) zu finden. Videokammeras hängen zwar überall rum, aber der Sicherheitsdienst sieht nur was, wenn er "zufällig rechtzeitig" auf den Bildschirm schaut. Hab mir das tagsdrauf mal zeigen lassen, ist ein Witz dieses Überwachungssystem.

Gruß, Dany


----------



## Somnus (26. Oktober 2010)

DL4DAN schrieb:


> Hallo Somnus,
> 
> Naja, mit an den Arbeitsplatz darf ichs leider nicht nehmen :-(
> Habe es auf dem "viedoüberwachten" Betriebsgelände der Siemens AG in Erlangen abgestellt. Dass man die "Videoüberwachung" und den "Sicherheitsdienst" dort in der Pfeife rauchen kann, weiss ich jetzt auch. Die machen leider nicht mal Videoaufzeichnung, denn sowas könnte ja der Polizei helfen, den/die Dieb(e) zu finden. Videokammeras hängen zwar überall rum, aber der Sicherheitsdienst sieht nur was, wenn er "zufällig rechtzeitig" auf den Bildschirm schaut. Hab mir das tagsdrauf mal zeigen lassen, ist ein Witz dieses Überwachungssystem.
> ...



Darum noch mal der Tipp für dein evtl. zukünftiges bike:

Kauf dir eine fette, solide Kette aus VA-Stahl! Da beißen sich die meisten die Zähne dran aus. Ohne grobes Werkzeug bekommt die nämlich keiner durch.
Solche Seilzüge kneift dir jeder Dieb mit der Arschbacke auf.

Kostet ne Kleinigkeit, aber wenn das Rad öfter stehen bleiben muss, rentiert sich das!
Schau mal bei ABUS nach, die haben sehr solide Kettenschlösser.

Aber selbst wenn du das Video hättest, besteht da kaum ne Chance. Der Dieb hat ja kein Nummerschild auf der Jacke. ;-)
Ein Freund von mir arbeitet bei den Polypen. Die investieren da 0 Zeit in Fahrraddiebstahl. LEIDER!


----------



## Somnus (26. Oktober 2010)

jussy0 schrieb:


> hallo,
> am wochenende des 24 - 27ten 09ten wurde aus einem abgeschlossenen keller in leipzig ein:
> 
> frisch neu aufgebautes und in mattem hellblau neulackiertes
> ...




Au Kacke Mann!!!
Schade um das schöne Stück! 
War viel Arbeit, oder?


----------



## Harvester (27. Oktober 2010)

muss man eigentlich wegen 12 Wörtern soviel Bildmaterial zitieren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Somnus (27. Oktober 2010)

Ja, hast ja Recht und ...
... nein muss man nicht!


----------



## MCdemo (28. Oktober 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

am Dienstag, 26.10.10, wurde aus dem Vorraum unserer Wohnung unsere 2 Bikes gestohlen. Tatort: Wiesbaden Innenstadt/Adelheidstr.

Zum einen ein 
RADON STAGE 6.0 in Schwarz/Weiß 2009 Größe S
Ausstattungs Details:
Fox Gabel 32 Talas und Dämpfer
XT/SLX Schaltung
Avid Elixir CR Bremsen
DT Swiss Laufräder
Nobby Nic Reifen
Crank Brothers Flat 5050X Pedale
Race Face Vorbau + Lenker
Breiterer No Name Damen/Tourensattel
Neupreis: 1599,-

Zum anderen:
VOTEC V.SX 2010 Größe M Dunkelblau/Weiß
Fox 36 Talas
Avid Elixir CR Bremsen
Kind Shox Sattelstütze
Komplette XO Schaltung (Eloxal Gold)
DT Swiss EX 1750 Laufräder
Nobby Nic Reifen
Weiße Look Click Pedale
Truvativ WC Lenker + Vorbau
Nagelneuer Bontrager Sattel (Am Abend vor dem Diebstahl montiert)
Neupreis 3440,-

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/647044
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/647047
(Pedale und Sattel auf den Bildern abweichend)

Es wurde eine Tür aufgebrochen und gezielt diese Bikes gestohlen.
Hat jemand zufällig ein Bild vom Radon Stage 6.0 2009? Ich habe davon keine gemacht.

Um sachdienliche Hinweise wird gebeten ....


----------



## keiner (29. Oktober 2010)

hallo,
bei dem thema:
hat jemand eine gute(!) versicherung fuer fahrraeder?
wenn ich mit meiner versicherung spreche, die versichert nur bis 10,000EUR. und nur bis sonnenuntergang und nur bei schwerem diebstahl und nur wenn...keine ahnung.
danke fuer tipps!
gruss,
martin


----------



## juneoen (29. Oktober 2010)

alianz hausrat optimal


----------



## keiner (29. Oktober 2010)

separat?


----------



## Patrick_VF (29. Oktober 2010)

10k?? Also bis 6k würde ich ja noch verstehen...


----------



## keiner (29. Oktober 2010)

das ist die aussage, dass die hausrat bei zuericher versicherung bei 10k limitiert ist.


----------



## Patrick_VF (30. Oktober 2010)

Achso also jetzt nicht ausschließlich für Bikes, sondern allgemein oder wie


----------



## rollnghost (30. Oktober 2010)

Hallo,

schon im September wurden unser Keller aufgebrochen und zwei MTBs gestohlen:

Mein 18 Zoll 2010er Ghost EBS 2 mit RS Recon, XT-Ausstattung und V-Bremsen, Rahmennummer: TA9970877


sowie ein seltenes 14 Zoll 2010er Cube Acid meines Sohnes, Rahmennummer: S10476225, habe leider kein besseres Foto.

aus zwei Nachbarkellern wurden gleichzeitig zwei noch teurere Räder gestohlen.

Also Räder auch im Keller an etwas Schweres oder eine eingedübelte Gerüstschraube o.Ä. mit einem stabilen Schloss anschließen.

Traurige and zornige Grüße

rollnghost


----------



## Blue Thunder (31. Oktober 2010)

Bikedude001 schrieb:


> Heute am 11.10.10 hat uns jemand aus dem Laden bei laufendem Betrieb ein frisch aufgebautes Santa Cruz VP Free geklaut.
> Anbei ein Bild.
> Denke das Rad ist recht auffällig und einzigartig, vielleicht taucht es irgendwo auf ?
> Ort: Homburg-Einöd im Saarland.



Wie blöde muss man sein   Das einer ein das  Fahrad aus dem Laden klaut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SCHEIBE (31. Oktober 2010)

...und keiner hat es gesehen?Wie blöde muss man sein...

So ein tolles ding!


----------



## foenfrisur (31. Oktober 2010)

so blöde wars wohl nicht, denn sonst wär es ja noch da...


----------



## SCHEIBE (31. Oktober 2010)

Ich meine damit...so blöde es nicht zu sehen...


----------



## foenfrisur (31. Oktober 2010)

sowas geht schneller und unauffälliger als man denkt.
mir haben sie mal ne halbe Palette TFT's aus dem Laden getragen ohne das ich es sofort gemerkt habe.


----------



## Patrick_VF (31. Oktober 2010)

Je normaler man es erscheinen lässt, bzw je auffälliger, desto weniger achtet man darauf, bzw merkt man es wirklich.  Wirklich wahr..


----------



## Harvester (31. Oktober 2010)

Dazu mal ne Story ausm Baumarkt:
Da hat jemand nen Verkäufer noch gefragt, ob er mal den Notausgang öffnen könne, damit der mit einer Badewanne aufm Hubwagen rausfahren könne...... 
Hat zwar in diesem Fall nicht geklappt, aber die Leute sind dreist.

Und zum Bike ausm Laden: Das geht schnell, da muss nur mal jemand nach nen Teil fragen, das hinten im Lager liegt. Schon kann das Bike weg sein. Und die wenigsten sind im Laden angekettet....


----------



## Blue Thunder (1. November 2010)

Patrick_VF schrieb:


> Je normaler man es erscheinen lässt, bzw je auffälliger, desto weniger achtet man darauf, bzw merkt man es wirklich.  Wirklich wahr..



Sorry  aber ich weiss doch wem ich was Verkauft habe oder ????
Zur Not frage  ich noch mal  nach 

Oder diese Gesichte gehört zu den Gebrüder Grimm


----------



## jkmed (1. November 2010)

Na ja, habe schon mal eine Probefahrt mit einem 3000â¬ Renner gemacht OHNE Pfand hinterlegen zu mÃ¼ssen; ein schneller Tritt in die Pedale und weg wÃ¤re ich gewesen...


----------



## nullstein (1. November 2010)

Blue Thunder schrieb:


> Wie blöde muss man sein   Das einer ein das  Fahrad aus dem Laden klaut



Mit der Grammatik und Rechtschreibung fragst du, wie blöd jemand sein muss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blue Thunder (1. November 2010)

nullstein schrieb:


> Mit der Grammatik und Rechtschreibung fragst du, wie blöd jemand sein muss



zur Kenntnis genommen Herr Oberstudienrat


----------



## searme (2. November 2010)

am 27.10.2010 wurden mir in stuttgart bad-cannstatt
zwei bikes gestohlen.

ghost amr 7500 plus modell 2008
rahmennummer: GH2078511
RH: 52 cm
besonderheiten: bremsenumbau auf ORO THE ONE 200mm, shimano klicker






ghost miss 5500
rahmennummer: SR7030192
RH: 48 cm
besonderheiten: komplettumbau auf xt, shimano klicker






ich bin über jeden hinweis dankbar!
belohnung bei hilfe zur wiederbeschaffung ist selbstverständlich!

besten dank

norman


----------



## axelrodi (2. November 2010)

Liebe Forumsgemeinde,
heute abend zwischen 20:30 und 22:00 wurde mir ein schwarz anodisiertes RedBull Pro SL 3000 Baujahr 2005 gestohlen.
2x10 fach Ultegra Gruppe, Schaltwerk DuraAce, Lenkerband silber, silberne Xtreme Light Wheels. Rahmenhöhe 55cm.

Seid so lieb und haltet die Augen offen.
Vielen Dank!
Gruß,
Christian


----------



## OldSkoolGT (3. November 2010)

Hallo liebe mitleideneden.
Mich wurmt eine Frage schon seit geraumer Zeit:
Wurden schon Fahrräder durch diese Tips wieder zurückbekommen?
Damit meine ich, dass einer hier was liest und damit auf einmal das Fahrrad findet und nicht das man es nachdem man es hier gepostet hat, auf einmal auf eigene Faust findet.

Falls ihr Beispiele parat habt, bitte melden.

Rolling Greetz
Ein GT-Fanatiker


----------



## tindl (3. November 2010)

Hallo,

mein Fahrrad wurde auch geklaut. 

Danke,
tindl


----------



## radneuling (3. November 2010)

tindl schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> mein Fahrrad wurde auch geklaut. 1 Jahr alt, sah noch aus wie neu, bis auf die kette, die leicht rostig war. Wurde mir letzte Woche zwischen 21.10. und 26.10. aus dem Fahrradkeller geklaut. Es war abgeschlossen. Und die Haustür ist es auch immer. Nun gut...danke auch schonmal fürs Augen-offen-halten!
> Habe den Diebstahl bei der Polizei angezeigt, aber die macht ja eh nichts .... vielleicht hilft ja dieser Eintrag hier.
> ...



Welche Stadt ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## searme (4. November 2010)

tindl schrieb:


> in Stuttgart



scheinen ja gerade in stuttgart aktiv zu sein. welcher stadtteil?

grüße


----------



## Deleted 195833 (4. November 2010)

so mein bergamont kiez comp 62 wurde heute in wildau bei berlin gestohlen:


----------



## JuergenM. (4. November 2010)

tindl schrieb:


>


 
War aber ein Würdiger Platz für das Ghost!! Schön mit Kerzenlicht und Deko. Der Nachfolger wird hoffentlich genau so würdig stehen


----------



## claas696 (6. November 2010)

moin


----------



## Patrick_VF (6. November 2010)

claas696 schrieb:


> moin



? Tschüss!


----------



## Hazeman. (6. November 2010)

Abus Bordo Granit X Plus an einem Straßenschild angeschloßen.
[IMG" data-source=""
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
			
				Sebastian87   Das Rad war mit einem Abus Bordo Granit X Plus an einem Straßenschild angeschloßen.
[IMG schrieb:
			
		

> http://img191.imageshack.us/img191/8015/bild1ue.th.jpg[/IMG]




Hallo,tut mir echt leid für dich,ich habe dieses schloss übrigens auch.
Frage; Ist das Bordo Granit X plus so leicht zu Knacken?
Das 6000 Bordo das kann man mit dem Schlagschlüssel öffnen ,aber das Granit ?

lg hazeman.


----------



## Hot Carrot (7. November 2010)

Das Bordo X-Plus scheint sicher zu sein, jedenfalls tauchen über das Schloss so gut wie keine Hinweise auf das es jemals geknackt wurde.

Mach dir aber keine Hoffnung gute Schlösser schrecken nur Gelegenheitsdiebe ab, der Profi nimmt schweres Gerät zur Hilfe. 

Zur Not werden auch Bäume gefällt um an ein Radl zu kommen.


----------



## Sardic (7. November 2010)

Jedes Schloss ist knackbar^^ Es ist nur eine Frage das Können und der Zeit.
Die guten Schlösser schinden bloss mehr Zeit.
ODer Dieb klaut ein ähnliches Fahrrad was daneben steht,aber mit nem schlechteren Schloss gesichert ist


----------



## Sebastian87 (7. November 2010)

Hazeman. schrieb:


> Hallo,tut mir echt leid für dich,ich habe dieses schloss übrigens auch.
> Frage; Ist das Bordo Granit X plus so leicht zu Knacken?
> Das 6000 Bordo das kann man mit dem Schlagschlüssel öffnen ,aber das Granit ?
> 
> lg hazeman.



In meinem Fall war eher das Straßenschild die Schwachstelle, denke ich. Habe gehört, dass einige Straßenschilder nur zusammengesteckt sind oder/und nicht fest im Boden einbetoniert sind. 

Mit dem Granit X Plus ist man schon auf der sicheren Seite. Ich werde mir für mein neues Rad auch wieder eins Kaufen.


----------



## Hazeman. (7. November 2010)

Puhh,dann bin ich ja beruhigt,  
Ja das Bordo ist halt schwer wie sau,aber das ist wichtig wen es sicher sein soll 

lg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## willibike (10. November 2010)

willibike schrieb:


> aufgepasst!
> 
> Mecklenburg vorpommern / darß
> mein drössiger mt ist gestohlen!
> ...



Anhang anzeigen Drössiger.pdf


----------



## meik71 (10. November 2010)

auch mir wurde das bike gestohlen.am bahnhof in frankenthal.unter dem hintern sozusagen.die diebe werden immer dreister.
es handelt sich um ein giant reign.3 mal in beerfelden benutzt.habe ein hals wie sau.


----------



## 4mate (10. November 2010)

Wie nun, Bike-Jacking?!


----------



## meik71 (10. November 2010)

könnte man echt meine.ich sass gerade auf der bank und wartete auf den zug.das bike stand neben mir und meine tasche lag auf der bank neben mir.als sich ein typ neben mich setzte und die tasche *ausversehen* runterschmiss,bückte ich mich um diese aufzuhebn und der typ griff sichh das bike und war weg.war wie im schlechten film


----------



## Menn © (10. November 2010)

Gibt es am besagten Bahnhof vielleicht Überwachungskameras? Die könnten zur Not weiterhelfen.


----------



## floggel (11. November 2010)

Dreist. Muss man dort nicht über eine Treppe runter oder durch eine Wartehalle oder ähnliches? Stelle es mir nicht so einfach vor, dort jemanden abzuhängen. Es sei denn, der Dieb kann fahren und nimmt die Treppe auf dem Rad.


----------



## Hazeman. (12. November 2010)

> könnte man echt meine.ich sass gerade auf der bank und wartete auf den zug.das bike stand neben mir und meine tasche lag auf der bank neben mir.als sich ein typ neben mich setzte und die tasche *ausversehen* runterschmiss,bückte ich mich um diese aufzuhebn und der typ griff sichh das bike und war weg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Am gleis 1 kann er sofort rechts raus fahren,omg echt krass aber hast du nicht versucht ihm nach zu rennen ?
Kameras sind dort glaub ich keine  die kaufen doch eher ein neuen Parkschein Automat ,bevor sie was in die Sicherheit unserer Bürger investieren 
Ach ja,ich werde in Zukunft mein Fahrrad immer so hinstellen das es mit dem Reifen gegen zbs. die Sitzbank steht,so das man es umdrehen muss und nicht einfach drauf springen kann und weg fahren.


----------



## meik71 (12. November 2010)

jo,wuste garnicht,das ich so schnell rennen kann.aber leider fehlte mir auf dauer die puste.

seid ihr eignetlich sicher,das eure bikes richtig versichert sind ???habe von einem neuwert von cirka 2000 euro nur 850 euro bekommen!! mit extraversicherung als baustein zu meiner haftpflichtversicherung.aber versicherung zahlt nur 2%der deckungssumme der hausrat !! seit 1.1.2010 5% !!!


----------



## Sandi (12. November 2010)

ich hab mir da jetzt über die hausrat ein extra angebot machen lassen.... sind jetzt 10% der versicherungssumme fürs fahrrad. das reicht zwar nicht bei allen rädern, aber ist auf jeden fall so viel, dass man sich ein gleichwertiges neues kaufen kann falls was passiert.

aber trotzdem habe ich alle meine räder immer und überall mit einem Abus City Chain X-Plus Granite Schloss angeschlossen. da kommt keiner durch....zumindest nicht so schnell wie normalerweise Schlösser geknackt werden!
kann ich nur jedem empfehlen... die sind zwar ziemlich schwer, aber dafür auch sicher!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JuergenM. (12. November 2010)

Wurde hier schon oft diskutiert!! Allianz Hausrat Optimal!! Meine beiden wurden zu 100% bezahlt.


----------



## Patrick_VF (12. November 2010)

Also unsere Hausrat deckt mein Bike bis zum Preis von 2000â¬ (Einkaufspreis) und wÃ¼rde natÃ¼rlich den vollen Kaufpreis zurÃ¼ck bekommen, egal wieviele Jahre vergehen.


----------



## kroiterfee (13. November 2010)

allianz hausrat optimal!


----------



## Trek67k (14. November 2010)

Hi Biker, gehe grade bisichen das Internet durch und bin auch auf einen Post von einem Betroffenen gestoßen   

Wenn's jemand liest:  

Fahrrad Trek 6700 mit Bordo 6000 gestohlen in Mannheim, L3 am 12.11.2010

Belohnung für Hinweise oder ähnliches sind 100 Euro!

Danke und Grüße,

Seb aus Mannheim


----------



## basti138 (19. November 2010)

meik71 schrieb:


> jo,wuste garnicht,das ich so schnell rennen kann.aber leider fehlte mir auf dauer die puste.



Krasser Scheiß
Der nächste Schritt ist wahrscheinlich, dass man eine drüber kriegt


----------



## Nickdujaparov (20. November 2010)

Diese Schweine!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wildbiker (20. November 2010)

Hab noch was krasseres...



> Vergebliche Mühe
> 
> Um sein geliebtes dunkelblaues Rennrad  vor Dieben zu schützen, nahm dessen Besitzer (26) es mit in seine  Wohnung. Er brachte es nicht etwa im Erdgeschoss unter, nein, der junge  Mann schleppte extra sein Rad mit in die dritte Etage. Dass es auch dort  nicht sicher war, musste der Geschädigte gestern Abend, gegen 20:00  Uhr, feststellen. Als er nach Hause kam, stand seine Wohnungstür offen   der Kantenriegel war von einem unbekannten Täter gezogen worden - und   sein Rad, hinter der Küchentür abgestellt, war weg. Das Rad war ihm  offenbar beim Durchwühlen der Zimmer und des Mobiliars in die Hände  gefallen. Dem Eigentümer entstand Schaden in Höhe von ca. 2.000 Euro.  Der 26-Jährige rief die Polizei. Kurz darauf trafen Beamte am Tatort in  der Ludwigstraße ein und nahmen die Anzeige auf. Das Rennrad der Marke  Centurion mit einem Aufkleber Wist  der Literaturladen ist jetzt  zur Fahndung ausgeschrieben. (Hö)Quelle



Nicht mal in der Wohnung sind die Räder sicher...


----------



## DerandereJan (20. November 2010)

wildbiker schrieb:


> Hab noch was krasseres..



Sorry, aber *normale Härte*........

Das Ding *abgenommen* zu bekommen ist dagegen schon kackendreist!!

Das macht mir weit mehr Sorgen als ein Einbruch in eine versicherte Wohnung....

Grüße Jan


----------



## Sebastian87 (20. November 2010)

DerandereJan schrieb:


> Das Ding *abgenommen* zu bekommen ist dagegen schon kackendreist!!
> 
> Das macht mir weit mehr Sorgen als ein Einbruch in eine versicherte Wohnung....



Ja, ist aber leider mittlerweile auch nichts besonderes mehr.

Hier z.B. http://www.presseportal.de/polizeipresse/pm/4970/1519508

Ist zwar schon ein Jahr her, aber sowas hört oder liest man öfters mal.


----------



## DerandereJan (20. November 2010)

Sebastian87 schrieb:


> http://www.presseportal.de/polizeipresse/pm/4970/1519508



Die Täterbeschreibung ist geil.....

Könnte man auch schreiben, "Wir suchen einen Franzosen mit Baskenmütze und Baguette unterm Arm".....


----------



## nrgbooster (20. November 2010)

Hallo heute hat es mich erwischt mein Centurion Backfire ist weg habens mir aus dem Keller gestohlen hier in Gemünden am Main im Spessart.
Hab ein Bild beigefügt hatte blos zuletzt eine 
Fox Terralogic Gabel drin in silber 
Schaltung Sram X9 komplett
geraden Lenker 
Sattel Selle Italia 135 g mit beigen Echtleder überzogen
Sunrims DS1XC Felgen und Ringle Naben roter Freilauf
Conti Reifen
Rahmen hat eine ca 6 cm kleine Delle im Unterrohr Unterseite und sieht schon stark gebraucht aus



 

Vielleicht sieht ja einer Teile davon

Bin grad im Moment nicht so glücklich wie auf dem Bild


----------



## canyon.biker (22. November 2010)

Tach zusammen

mir wurde mein geliebtes Radon in Wegberg (jetzt weiÃ auch jeder wo es ist , also nÃ¤he MÃ¶nchengladbach) gezockt.


Die Ausstattung:
Rahmen        Alu 7005 Triple Butted, Hydroform Tubing
        Gabel            Manitou Black Elite RTWD Gabel 90 - 120mm
        Laufradsatz        Shimano XT Disc/Rigida Taurus 2000
Bremsen Magura Julie, 180mm/160mm
        Kurbel            Shimano Deore  FC-M532
        Tretlager/Innenlager    Shimano Deore
        Schalthebel        Shimano SLX SL-M660 Rapidfire
        Schaltwerk        Shimano SLX RD-M662 SGS
        Umwerfer        Shimano XT FD-M760
        Kassette        Shimano CS-HG50 11-32
        Kette            SRAM PC-991, Shimano HG-74, HG-94 Mix
Reifen            Specialized 2,3''
Griffe Ergon GP2
        Pedale            Aluminium BÃ¤rentatze

Aber die grÃ¶Ãten Merkmale, die man nicht so schnell beseitigen kann, sind eine Delle im Oberrohr und ein Schaltauge, in das Cube eingraviert.

Hier mal die Bilder aus meinem Album, mit der alten Ausstattung und Anbauteilen.















Falls jemand einen Tipp hat, wo ich es finden kÃ¶nnte oder ob es jemand gesehen hatt, bitte ich mich zu benachrichtigen.
Derjenige, der mir den entscheidenen Tipp gibt oder mir das Bike wiederbeschafft kriegt einen Finderlohn von 100â¬.

Danke schonmal im Voraus.


----------



## Hazeman. (22. November 2010)

High,
Wir können dir ja net jedes Radon Fahrrad melden,sag mal wo du wohnst in welcher Umgebung sollte man seine Augen offen haben?
Und auf dein Album verweisen? Das ist ein wenig faul,du möchtest doch Hilfe .
Ich werde bestimmt jetzt nicht dein Album filzen ;-)
Finderlohn? So was macht die Sache ein wenig interessanter ;-)
Und Leute erzählt mal wie ihr euer Fahrrad gesichert habt,welches Schloss?


lg hazeman.


----------



## Philsen82 (24. November 2010)

Ist zwar schon etwas her...aber versuchen kann mans ja mal. Wurde mir im Spätsommer (Ende Aug/Anfand Sep) 2010 in München vor der Oly Schwimmhalle geklaut als ich für 40 min beim Training drin war...vielleicht siehts ja jemand in München rumfahren. Dürfte es so kein zweites mal geben, riesige Rahmengröße (60cm), Silberne alte Mavic LR, komplette schwarze LX Ausstattung. War zwar "nur" mein Stadtrad, aber fuhr sich 1a und sah so ******** aus, dass ich dachte des klaut nie einer..


----------



## Hazeman. (24. November 2010)

Hier ist dein Radon,und sag doch mal wo man schauen soll.
http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeig...,-incl-steuersatz,-lenker-und-vorbau/13863523


----------



## canyon.biker (24. November 2010)

Hazeman. schrieb:


> Hier ist dein Radon,und sag doch mal wo man schauen soll.
> http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeig...,-incl-steuersatz,-lenker-und-vorbau/13863523



Sry ist nicht meins, da das bike eine andere ausstattung hat und 22# ist, aber meins ist 20'.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## b-i-t (26. November 2010)

Ich sage euch, passt besonders in Dresden auf eure Räder auf. Hier im Thread gibt ja schon einige Dresdner. Mir wurden hier in den letzten zwei Jahren zwei Bikes und zwei Laufräder geklaut - nichts davon sonderlich hochwertig.
Ich hatte mein K2 Trackster Fully schon ewige Jahre, hab dann irgendwann die Laufräder erneuert und mir eine Hausratversicherung für ca. 40/Jahr gesucht, die mein Rad bis 1025 mitversichert - ohne irgendwelche zeitlichen oder örtlichen Einschränkungen. Ich denke, das ist ein ganz gutes Angebot. Es hat schon seine Vorteile, wenn der Onkel in der Vermögensberatung tätig ist. 

In den 5 Jahren davor gab es nie irgend einen Vorfall und 2 Monate nach Versicherungsabschluss (07.10.08) wurde mir vor meiner Wohnung irgendwann so gegen 6:00/7:00 das Vorderrad ausgebaut, obwohl es wirklich nicht lange draußen stand.
Am 26.12.08 war an der gleichen Stelle das Hinterrad fällig. Es stand zwar nicht mal 45 min draußen und das am helllichten Tag, zu Weihnachten - aber eigene Dummheit. 
Jetzt ein bisschen schlauer habe ich also alles schön mit Pitlock ausgestattet und das Rad so gut wie nie länger abgestellt. Dennoch war ich am 01.08.09 mit meiner Freundin und zwei Freunden zu Fuß in der Dresdner Heide unterwegs, weswegen ich mein Rad mit dem recht akzeptablen Schloss meiner Freundin zwischen ihrem Rad und einem Geländer fest schloss. Mit dem Schloss und Pitlock fühlte ich mich also schön sicher. Wer macht sich schon die Mühe bei so einem mittelmäßigem Bike und Pitlock? Vielleicht könnt ihr euch meine Überraschung vorstellen, als wir nach zwei Stunden wieder kamen und nur noch das Rad meiner Freundin am Geländer lehnte. Von einem Schloss oder meinem Rad war keine Spur. Die Bauarbeiter in der Nähe hatten auch nichts gesehen... 
Aber irgendwie wundert mich das nicht. Ich musste schon einmal das Rad meines Bruders 'klauen', weil der Schlüssel im Schloss abbrach. Also hab ich mich mit einer Eisensäge in direkter Nachbarschaft zu Kaufland hingesetzt und gesägt und gesägt. Von den hunderten Kunden, die da vorbei kamen, hat mich keiner mal gefragt, was ich da mache. Ein anderes mal hatte ich einen schön großen Bolzenschneider zu Verfügung und hab ein altes Schloss meine Vaters an einer Hauptstraße geknackt. Das ging wiederum so schnell, das höchstens 2 Menschen das gesehen haben, aber auch von denen hat keiner nachgefragt.

Am 22.10. war dann auch die Beziehung zu meinem gerade mal einem Jahr altem Grand Canyon AL6.0 2010 vorbei. Und auch der ziemlich neue HAC5 verschwand mit dem guten Rad. Obwohl bei mir im Haus nur alte Leute und zwei Mädels in meinem alter wohnen, hat es irgendjemand in den Keller geschafft und mein Rad angepackt und weggetragen. Bloß weil ich mein Rad im Keller nirgendwo anschließe konnte, da der Fahrradkeller mit 20 alten Möhren vollgestellt ist, die in den letzten Jahren niemand angerührt hat. Und der einzige Platz wo ich mein Rad immer anschließe war diesmal von einem der beiden netten Mädels belegt.  

Hoffentlich zahlt die Versicherung auch in diesem Fall wieder.  Sie haben mir eigentlich schon gekündigt, aber mein Onkel konnte es noch so drehen, dass sie mir die Kündigung überlassen.  Das ist bezüglich einer Neuversicherung ein bisschen günstiger, wobei es mit meinen Vorschäden ohnehin jetzt schwierig wird. Naja, aber eigentlich müsste die Versicherung diesen Fall ja noch übernehmen.

Wenn jemand sieht, dass aus Dresden ein schwarzes Grand Canyon AL 6.0 - 2010 - Größe L aus Dresden verkauft wird, kann er sich ja gerne mal bei mir melden, statt es vielleicht günstig zu erwerben. Es hat ja sowieso schon ein paar kleine Schrammen.


----------



## Hazeman. (26. November 2010)

******* was da passiert ,man man man
Hast du die Rahmennummer notiert ?

lg hazeman


----------



## b-i-t (26. November 2010)

*Die Rahmennummer ist: M1110B09F0175*
Schrammen habe ich mal mehr und mal weniger sorgfältig nachgebessert. Die Seriennummer der Reba SL hab ich leider nicht aufgeschrieben.

Canyon vermerkt die Rahmennummer zum Glück fast auf jedem Blatt Papier, was man von denen bekommt und speichert sie auch noch unter deinem Namen ab. Um die zu verschlampen, muss man sich schon echt was einfallen lassen.


----------



## floggel (26. November 2010)

b-i-t schrieb:


> Wer macht sich schon die Mühe bei so einem mittelmäßigem Bike und Pitlock? Vielleicht könnt ihr euch meine Überraschung vorstellen, als wir nach zwei Stunden wieder kamen und nur noch das Rad meiner Freundin am Geländer lehnte.


Ja, das überrascht mich auch immer wieder. Allerdings muss man bedenken, dass bei den Nicht-Fahrradnerds bereits 300 Euro ein sehr brauchbares Rad darstellen (bilden die sich zumindest ein). Mir wurde vor einer Weile ein angeschlossenes und völlig runtergerittenes Omarad mit einem geschätzten Marktwert von ca. 15-25 Euro geklaut. Da habe ich wirklich nur noch Bauklötze gestaunt.


----------



## Marinfahrer (2. Dezember 2010)

Fahrrad in Göttingen geklaut. Mein treues Marin Indian Firetrail wurde mir heute aus dem Keller gestohlen. Bocas Sattel in gelb/schwarz ist jetzt verbaut, X-Tasy Sattelstütze, neue LX Schaltung hinten, Spritzschutz vorne am Unterrohr (Mit Kabelbindern befestigt), alter XT Umwerfer vorne von 95, LX Kurbel vorne von 95, neues 7-fach Ritzel hinten, LX 2 wege Schalthebel von 95. 19 Zoll, US Flagge am Oberrohr, Trelok Schloss an der Sattelstütze. Wers sieht, bitte melden.




IMGP1577 by MACRO-ADDICTED, on Flickr


----------



## Marinfahrer (2. Dezember 2010)

Achso geklaut wurde es in Göttingen Geismar auf den Zietenterassen.


----------



## HandyEntsperrer (2. Dezember 2010)

Hoffentlich faulen dem Dieb die Eier ab! Oder er bricht sich alle Knochen damit!


----------



## davidhellmann (5. Dezember 2010)

Hallo, 

am 28.11.2010 wurde in Plauen, Stegerstraße 7 mein Cannondale F3000SL aus dem Keller geklaut. Wenn irgendwer etwas angeboten bekommt was dazu passt soll er sich doch bitte bei mir melden.

Besonderheiten:
Team Lackierung Blau / weiß
Grüne Plastig Pedalen
Bitch Stick Lenker
XTR Austattung komplett







Danke!

Edit: Das schlimme an der SAche ist, dass ich im Grunde weiß wer es geklaut hat ihm es aber nicht nachweisen kann. Polizei kann somit auch nichts machen.  Das nervt so was von!!


----------



## downhillerkarl (5. Dezember 2010)

davidhellmann schrieb:


> Edit: Das schlimme an der SAche ist, dass ich im Grunde weiß wer es geklaut hat ihm es aber nicht nachweisen kann. Polizei kann somit auch nichts machen.  Das nervt so was von!!



einmal nett anklopfen, reinspatzieren, Bike nehmen, Hände vom Dieb abschneiden, und weg farhren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## davidhellmann (5. Dezember 2010)

downhillerkarl schrieb:


> einmal nett anklopfen, reinspatzieren, Bike nehmen, Hände vom Dieb abschneiden, und weg farhren



Bei sich in der Wohnung hat er es sicher nicht stehen. Problem auch, etwas komische Person... Wohl nicht jemand mit dem man sich groß anlegen möchte.Nicht einfach


----------



## downhillerkarl (5. Dezember 2010)

so ein Mist
Trotzdem viel Glück das du das Bike wieder bekommst


----------



## basti138 (5. Dezember 2010)

> Edit: Das schlimme an der SAche ist, dass ich im Grunde weiß wer es geklaut hat ihm es aber nicht nachweisen kann. Polizei kann somit auch nichts machen. Das nervt so was von!!



Hä Hast du ihn gesehen oder was?


----------



## SCHEIBE (5. Dezember 2010)

(Mach  auch- was  man  Dir  nich  nachweisen  kann....
...kannst  auch dem  TYP besuchen  und  zu  zweit  oder zu   dritt  mit  Bügeleisen  zum  reden  bringen...)

Ne,echt  sch....e  ist  das - aber  warte  mal ab - Du  kriegs  Deine  Chance!


----------



## b-i-t (5. Dezember 2010)

Schon wieder in Dresden... ätzend. Mein nächstes Fahrrad werde ich so sichern, dass jeder der es unbefugt berührt so 'nen Stromschlag kriegt, dass ich nur noch das Häufchen Asche neben dem Rad zusammenkehren muss und bei der Polizei in den Briefkasten kippen kann.


----------



## OldSkoolGT (6. Dezember 2010)

habt ihr euch schon einmal überlegt einen GPS-Peilsender an euer bike zu basteln, oder bin ich der erste dem sowas einfällt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## davidhellmann (6. Dezember 2010)

Die Idee kam mir auch schon. Meine letzte Suche brachte mich aber nicht weiter nach was tauglichem..


----------



## 4mate (6. Dezember 2010)

OldSkoolGT schrieb:


> habt ihr euch schon einmal überlegt einen GPS-Peilsender an euer bike zu basteln, oder bin ich der erste dem sowas einfällt?


Ja, nein.


----------



## b-i-t (6. Dezember 2010)

Ich hab' schonmal dran gedacht. Es ist zwar besser als nichts, aber auf der Basis einer eigenen Ortung wird wohl keine Polizei aktiv werden, oder? Zumindest eine Hausdurchsuchung wird sich auf dieser Basis wohl nicht begrÃ¼nden lassen. Da mÃ¼sste man schon selber die FÃ¤uste ballen und bei dem Typ vor der TÃ¼r stehen. DafÃ¼r 300â¬ + monatlichen Beitrag auszugeben, war es mir bis jetzt nicht wert. Ich meine, mein Rad war vielleicht 1500â¬ Wert und Ã¼ber 1000â¬ versichert. Allerdings habe ich manchmal auch schon gedacht, dass mir die Mehrkosten den SpaÃ wert wÃ¤ren, solchen Typen mal ordentlich an den Karren zu fahren. WeiÃ jemand, wie das so allgemein mit GPS-Ortung in einem Keller ausschaut? Wenn ich mir einen Sender fÃ¼r so viel Geld kaufe und das Rad dann nicht Orten kann, nur weil es in einem x-beliebigen einfachen Keller steht, habe ich ja auch nichts gekonnt. Naja, wenn jemand ein tolles Angebot bezÃ¼glich Sender kennt, wÃ¤re das sehr interessant, aber so wie es jetzt Aussieht ist ein Parkplatz in meiner 1-Raum-Wohung oder eine in den Stahlbeton geschraubte Befestigung im Keller wohl die bessere Alternative.

EDIT: Mir fÃ¤llt gerade ein, das das wohl der falsche Thread fÃ¼r sowas ist. Kommentare sind vielleicht in diesem Thread besser aufgehoben. Wenn jmd. da antwortet, lese ich's auch.


----------



## basti138 (6. Dezember 2010)

...


----------



## Marinfahrer (6. Dezember 2010)

Naja, GPS Ortung im Keller ist sehr schwierig und in der Stadt kaum genau möglich. Stelle ich mir sehr schwierig vor!


----------



## basti138 (7. Dezember 2010)

Wenn ich den Sender nach dem Klau finden würde, würde ich diesen auf nen Güterzug werfen


----------



## serno81 (8. Dezember 2010)

Hallo liebe Biker-Kollegen,

meiner Freundin und mir wurden unsere geliebten Bikes aus dem Keller gestohlen! Haltet doch bitte die Augen offen! Genaue Beschreibungen unter:

http://fahrrad-fahndung.blogspot.com/2010/12/kona-queen-kikapu-rot-weies-18.html

und

http://fahrrad-fahndung.blogspot.com/2010/12/canyon-grand-canyon-al-60-schwarzes-185.html

Für Hinweise die zum Auffinden der Bikes helfen gibt es Finderlohn!

Danke im voraus!!!


----------



## b-i-t (8. Dezember 2010)

Schon wieder ein Grand Canyon. Das ist bereits das dritte von dem ich in diesem Monat höre...


----------



## OldSkoolGT (9. Dezember 2010)

basti138 schrieb:


> Wenn ich den Sender nach dem Klau finden würde, würde ich diesen auf nen Güterzug werfen



absolut kluge idee
mein begehren würde sich aber auf verstauen dessen in einer sattelstütze oder ähnlichem beziehen
wenn man sich so ein teil aus ebay holt und es dann auseinandergebaut in eine selbst gebaute hülle mit anderem stärkeren akku für längere ortung baut müsste sowas doch brutal was bringen oder?


----------



## 4mate (9. Dezember 2010)

Das Rad wird gestohlen wenn der/die Akkus leer sind - nicht wenn sie voll geladen sind.
Murphys Law...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## liklu (9. Dezember 2010)

Das ist echt fies. Vor allem Schüler, die dann jeden Tag zur Schule müssen haben den Verlust schwer verkraftet sicher. 








Ich mag das MTB Forum und natürlich waffen.net.


----------



## serno81 (9. Dezember 2010)

Hallo Leute die Sachen mit dem GPS-Sender gehören wohl eher in diesen Thread:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=402775&page=4

Habe da auch etwas reingeschrieben bzgl. GPS-Sender.

Hier sollte es wirklich um gestohlene Bikes gehen:



serno81 schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Biker-Kollegen,
> 
> meiner Freundin und mir wurden unsere geliebten Bikes aus dem Keller gestohlen! Haltet doch bitte die Augen offen! Genaue Beschreibungen unter:
> 
> ...



Wenn dann ständig Beiträge zu anderen Themen geschrieben werden gehen diese Anzeigen recht schnell unter!

MfG


----------



## Sebbomilian (9. Dezember 2010)

*Hallo zusammen,*

*Mir ist am Samstag Nacht mein Bike (YT-Industries TUES 2010 DH) gezockt worden. Es wurde vorm JC Orange in Erlangen Sieglitzhof gestohlen. Ich habe in der Gengend 85 Vermisstenanzeigen ausgehängt. Es haben sich bereits zwei Personen gemeldet und es fährt wohl in Erlangen Buckenhof rum. Wenn irgendjemand was sieht hö...rt oder mitbekommt. Meldet Euch bitte bei mir.


Am meisten ärgere ich mich über mich selbst, dass ich überhaupt damit gefahren bin, also erspart mir bitte jegliche.... wie blöd muss man denn sein Ausagen.

Besten Dank!
Peace*


----------



## Tabletop84 (12. Dezember 2010)

Sebbomilian schrieb:


> Am meisten ärgere ich mich über mich selbst, dass ich überhaupt damit gefahren bin, also erspart mir bitte jegliche.... wie blöd muss man denn sein Ausagen.
> 
> Besten Dank!
> Peace[/B]



Das fällt einem aber echt schwer angesichts der Tatsache das du mit dem Downhiller in einer größeren Stadt unterwegs bist und den dann womöglich noch nachts vor dem Jugendheim unbeaufsichtigt abgestellt hast. Sag dass das nicht wahr ist. 

Ich hoffe du kriegst es wieder.


----------



## liklu (14. Dezember 2010)

Ich drück auch mal fest die Daumen. Mein Rad ist leider für immer weg


----------



## dummundhilflos (16. Dezember 2010)

hallo leute,am samstag den 11.12.10 ist mir in offenbach in der biebererstr. mein gt sanction geklaut worden.olivgrün mit einer grauen z1 bomber ,avid juicy 5 bremsen...wenn es einner sieht bitte pn an mich...danke


----------



## KurzerFlo (16. Dezember 2010)

Ja das ist immer ********, mir haben sie damals mein neues BMX im Bikepark geklaut, obwohl ich nur eben 30min was trinken und essen war.... Seitdem bin ich ziehmlich penibel mit allem was ich irgendwo abstellen muss.

Offenbach ist garnicht soo weit weg, falls es bei mir an der Uni rumfährt, werd ich den Fahrer mal drauf anhauen, seitwann er das Bike hat xD


----------



## Sardic (16. Dezember 2010)

dummundhilflos schrieb:


> hallo leute,am samstag den 11.12.10 ist mir in offenbach in der biebererstr. mein gt sanction geklaut worden.olivgrün mit einer grauen z1 bomber ,avid juicy 5 bremsen...wenn es einner sieht bitte pn an mich...danke


Hast du ein Bild? Dann halte ich in FFM die Augen offen.


----------



## Warnschild (16. Dezember 2010)

OldSkoolGT schrieb:


> habt ihr euch schon einmal überlegt einen GPS-Peilsender an euer bike zu basteln, oder bin ich der erste dem sowas einfällt?



Ich hab mir die Dinger kürzlich mal angeschaut. Ist etwas problematisch - zumindest das, was ich gefunden habe -, weil sie recht viel Strom brauchen und ähnlich wie ein Handy irgendwann leer sind. Außerdem sind sie doch relativ groß (wahrscheinlich gibt es unbezahlbare Varianten, die deutlich kleiner sind). 

Aber vielleicht könnte mal jemand was dazu sagen, der sich mit der Materie auskennt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## b-i-t (16. Dezember 2010)

Hey Warnschild,

wie hier vor kurzem erwähnt, sind deratige Posts in diesem Thread besser aufgehoben.


----------



## L.S. (16. Dezember 2010)

FAHNDUNGSFOTOS !!!!

Wer kennt diesen Fahrraddieb ???









Er ist ca. 25 jahre alt und kommt wohl aus dem Raum Hannover !
Seit neustem fährt er wohl ein schwarzes CUBE AIM (2010) !!!

Bei Hinweisen bitte eine PN an mich ! 

Vielen Dank !!!


----------



## kroiterfee (19. Dezember 2010)

wie sie sehen erkennen sie nichts. wertloses bild. typen wie den gibts zehntausende in den wohngebieten der bildungsfernen schichten. leider.


----------



## Warnschild (19. Dezember 2010)

b-i-t schrieb:


> Hey Warnschild,
> 
> wie hier vor kurzem erwähnt, sind deratige Posts in diesem Thread besser aufgehoben.



Ok, sorry, hatte nicht dran gedacht.


----------



## L.S. (19. Dezember 2010)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> wie sie sehen erkennen sie nichts. wertloses bild. typen wie den gibts zehntausende in den wohngebieten der bildungsfernen schichten. leider.



Schon mal daran gedacht , dass jemand die Klamotten erkennt ? 
Die sind ja nun nicht wirklich alltäglich - unter dem Kopf und in der Zusammenstellung ...


----------



## Domasle (19. Dezember 2010)

TresXF schrieb:


> in der situation in der der dude lebt ist sein handeln doch nachvollziehbar. und lieber ein paar (überwiegend schrottige) bikes geklaut als wohnungseinbrüche oder überfälle auf passanten...
> 
> und nur weil es um ein paar fahrräder geht sollte man nicht das augenmass und seinen mühsam erarbeitetn grad an zivilisiertheit verlieren... am besten wohl noch die todesstrafe für bikeklau, was? passt halt besser auf euer zeug auf




MINDESTENS WIE FRÜHER FÜR DIEBSTAHL DIE HÄNDE AB HACKEN


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4mate (19. Dezember 2010)

Domasle schrieb:


> MINDESTENS WIE FRÜHER FÜR DIEBSTAHL DIE HÄNDE AB HACKEN


Du zitierst einen Beitrag aus *2001 *von einem User, der zuletzt im August 2005 seinen Account aktiviert hat.


----------



## eljot (19. Dezember 2010)

tach zusammen,

 irgendwelche drecksäcke haben unsre zwei bikes aus dem zu 80% verschlossenen
(gibt ja immer wieder so faule ärsche die nicht abschliessen) geklaut!!!    

die bikes im detail:

    Giant NRS 4 Modell 2003 (blau, Rahmengrösse L) mit folgender Ausstattung:

    - Gabel: RockShox Psylo SL 2003
    - Dämpfer: anfangs SID XC, jetzt original NRS-Dämpfer
    - Laufräder: Mavic X223 / Shimano XT-Naben
    - Bereifung: Schwalbe Fat Albert 2.4
    - Bremsen: Magura Louise 2003
    - Kurbel: RaceFace Prodigy XC
    - Innenlager: RaceFace Signature XS
    - Schaltung: Shimano XT 2003
    - Kette: Shimano XT
    - Kassette: Shimano XT 11-34
    - Pedale: Shimano PD-M525
    - Sattel: Flite Titanium Transalp
    - Weber-Fahrradanhänger-Kupplung an hinterer Radnabe

    ein bild:








    und ein Giant NRS MCM Team Carbon (Modell 2004)

    Ausstattung weiss ich nur ungefähr da bike von der freundin! 

    - Rahmen NRS Composite (Grösse S)
    - Ausstattung MCM Team Carbon
    - Bremsen und Schaltung SRAM 9.0
    - Tretkurbelsatz XTR
    - Ritchey WCS Carbon Laufräder mit Maxxis Larsen TT Reifen
    - Gabel RockShox SID
    - etc!! 

    bild gibts natürlich auch:






    ...für die ergreifung der diebe ist eine belohnung von einem kasten augustiner ausgesetzt!! 

    grüsse aus münchen, martin


----------



## dummundhilflos (20. Dezember 2010)

http://www.pedalantrieb.de/upload/Kunde/2378/FahrradID/5240/4ca0f975e4163.jpg

genau das gleiche modell nur halt mit einer grauen bomber wo sogar das schutzblech montiert ist,xtr shifter,und singletrack felgen,juicy 5...wenn es einer im raum of,ffm sieht is es sicher meines...


----------



## Sardic (20. Dezember 2010)

dummundhilflos schrieb:


> http://www.pedalantrieb.de/upload/Kunde/2378/FahrradID/5240/4ca0f975e4163.jpg
> 
> genau das gleiche modell nur halt mit einer grauen bomber wo sogar das schutzblech montiert ist,xtr shifter,und singletrack felgen,juicy 5...wenn es einer im raum of,ffm sieht is es sicher meines...


ICh halt die Augen offen


----------



## Thunderbold (21. Dezember 2010)

Hi, leider wurden mein Bike gerade entwendet, hatte es für 2h im Hausflur mit nem Abus Granit X-Plus 54 zwischen Reifen und Rahmen angeschlossen.
Man sieht noch die Schleifspuren, konnte sie nur nicht weit Nachverfolgen, leider.

Ort: Magdeburg Stadtfeld
Datum: 21.12.2010 10-13 Uhr






Mehr Bilder gibt es in meinem Profil.


Rahmen	           Ghost Dual Racing Pro 2004 
Federgabel	Marzocchi Z1 FR2 130 mm
Steuersatz	FSA The Pig DH
Sattel 	           Da Bomb Da Banquet
Felge vorne	Sun Double Track
Felge hinten	Sun Mammoth
Bremse hinten	Magura HS33
Bremse vorne	Formula ORO K24
Reifen vorne	Schwalbe Fat Albert
Reifen hinten	Maxxis Minion DH
Schaltwerk	Shimano XT Shadow 2009 kurz
Schalthebel	Shimano LX (golden)
Griffe	           Oury Lock-On
Kurbel	           Truvativ Hussefelt DH
Innenlager	Truvativ Howitzer
Kettenführung	Truvativ Boxguide
Kette	           Shimano XT
Pedale	           Crank Brothers 5050 XX 
Kassette	Shimano XT
Lenker	           Amoeba Borla
Steuersatz	Brave Monster


----------



## b-i-t (21. Dezember 2010)

Wo wurde es denn geklaut? Und was mich auch echt interessieren würde: Hattest du es irgendwo festgeschlossen, oder bloß das Hinterrad und den Rahmen zusammengeschlossen? Ich meine das Schloss war ja echt ni übel.


----------



## jengo78 (22. Dezember 2010)

Das beste Schloss bringt bekanntlich recht wenig wenn das Rad nicht an einem stabilen,festen Gegenstand angeschlossen ist


----------



## b-i-t (23. Dezember 2010)

Deswegen ja auch die Frage...


----------



## neo-bahamuth (23. Dezember 2010)

b-i-t schrieb:


> Deswegen ja auch die Frage...



Er hat doch geschrieben zwischen Reifen und Rahmen. Also wurde es weggetragen.


----------



## b-i-t (23. Dezember 2010)

Ich glaube das hat er erst nachträglich ergänzt. Toll jetzt steh ich dumm da und kann's nicht beweisen.  Naja, wir schweifen ab. Ich bin still.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## harzkristall (24. Dezember 2010)

Liebe Bike Gemeinde,
Dies ist der absolute Alptraum eines jeden Bike-Verrückten:
In der Nacht vom 21. zum 22.12.2010 wurde meine komplette Bike Sammlung (7 Bikes)aus dem abgeschlossenen Fahrradkeller unseres Hauses in Kopenhagen geklaut.
Sämtliche Bikes waren je drei und drei zusammengekettet mit hochwertigen Kryptonite Schlössern (2X fahgettaboudit u-locks, 1X new york chainlock, 3x evolution).
Die Diebe waren professionell, sowohl Hoftür als auch Kellertür wurden vermutlich mit einem Dietrich geöffnet und zum Abtransport braucht man zumindest einen Kleinbus.
Bei den Bikes handelt es sich um:

YETI TI ARC
YETI ULTIMATE
WILDERNESS TRAIL BIKES PHOENIX SINGLESPEED
CLARK KENT F14
CLARK KENT F16
ROCKY MOUNTAIN TI BOLT
SEROTTA CHT

Ich habe eine Website eingerichtet, mit Bildern und
Beschreibungen der Bikes:

http://www.ukli.dk/stolen-bike-collection-cph.htm

Bitte werft einen Blick darauf und falls ihr irgendwo was seht oder hört MELDET euch bitte - ich denke insbesondere an Kleinanzeigen und Internetforen und eventuell Shops in Berlin und Hamburg da kleinste Entfernung zu Kopenhagen.
Mein Weihnachten ist total am Sack aber ich wünsche dem Rest dennoch ein geruhsames Fest.

Uli


----------



## freigeist (24. Dezember 2010)

welch jahresausklang... 

mein herzlichstes beileid 

auf dass du ,etwas davon zurück bekommst bzw. die diebe ermittelt werden !
das war ja anständig geplant/ausgekundschaftet worden.. 

halte die gemeinde mal auf'm laufenden !!


----------



## davidhellmann (26. Dezember 2010)

Ist es nicht vielleicht auch wahrscheinlich, dass jemand aus dem Haus etwas damit zu tun hat?


----------



## 124penoepel (26. Dezember 2010)

Das muß jemand gewußt haben, ein Laie kann den Wert nicht erkennen. Vielleicht mal im Bekanntenkreis oder Nachbarschaft recherchieren.


----------



## harzkristall (26. Dezember 2010)

ja, jemand aus dem Haus kann was damit zu tun haben.
Mich kann allerdings auch schlichtweg jemand auf einem meiner Bikes gesehen haben, und ist mir gefolgt.


----------



## downhillerkarl (26. Dezember 2010)

also wenn so etwas geklaut wurde, aus dem verschlossenen Keller...
es sollten Selbstschussanlagen installiert werden...
des kanns ja wohl echt net sein


----------



## OldSkoolGT (28. Dezember 2010)

das bikes geklaut werden ist nicht weiter schlimm
diebe wird es immer geben egal was ihr unternehmt oder euch wünscht (slebstschussanlagen, hände abhacken etc.)
die schuld liegt meistens bei uns weil wir dem wert entsprechend unsere bikes unachtsam lagern, abschliessen oder sonstiges....ist wirklich so
ich hatte meines aus hektik an einem baustellenschild abgeschlossen, stange raus und weg war mein GT
klar heisse ich es nicht gut das bikes geklaut werden aber wir sollten uns wirklich klarmachen das es IMMER irgendjemanden gibt der unsere bikes haben will, unser part dabei ist diese schmuckstücke entsprechend zu sichern
meine bitte an euch lasst die kommentare von wegen hände abhacken oder so n mist wirklich


----------



## GnarfTheDwarf (28. Dezember 2010)

> das bikes geklaut werden ist nicht weiter schlimm


Also für mich ist das schon schlimm, besonders wenn's mein eigenes ist.



> diebe wird es immer geben egal was ihr unternehmt oder euch wünscht (slebstschussanlagen, hände abhacken etc.)
> die schuld liegt meistens bei uns weil wir dem wert entsprechend unsere  bikes unachtsam lagern, abschliessen oder sonstiges....ist wirklich so


Das es Diebe wahrscheinlich immer geben wird ist richtig, deswegen bin ich aber nicht Schuld, wenn mein Bike geklaut wird. Das mit dem Hände abhacken muss echt nicht sein, aber ordentlich eins aufs Maul hauen sollte schon drin sein.


----------



## harzkristall (28. Dezember 2010)

ich kann bloss sagen, dass meine 7 bikes mit 7 hochwertigen kryptonite schloessern gesichert waren, die mich insgesamt um die 500 euro gekostet haben. da ich zur miete wohne und im radkeller keine baulichen veranederungen vornehmen darf, waren die schloesser und das zusammenschliessen der bikes, das beste, was ich tun konnte.
hand ab finde ich auch uebertrieben, aber auf die fresse gibts, wenn ich jemanden auf einem meiner bikes in der stadt sehe, soviel ist sicher.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lindsch (29. Dezember 2010)

> meine bitte an euch lasst die kommentare von wegen hände abhacken oder so n mist wirklich


Das hier immer die politisch korrekten die Fahne hochhalten müssen, find ich teils echt nervig... das ist auch ein bisserl ein Frust Thread, und da können solche Aussagen schon gemacht werden. Wird schon keiner wirklich machen. Aber wenn da einem mal das Einkommen eines halben Jahres in Form eines oder mehrerer Fahrräder geklaut werden, wäre bei mir auch Schluss mit freundlich.

Mir wurde zum Glück bis jetzt noch keines meiner Räder gestohlen, aber da die etwa einen Meter von meinem Bett entfernt in meinem Wohnheimszimmer stehen, müsste der Dieb schon sehr dreist sein. Aber bei Geschichten wie von harzkristall sieht man schon, dass die Dreistigkeit da teilweise sehr unangenehme Züge annimmt. Da schützt einen keine Vorsicht vor.

Im Unterschied zu anderen Diebstählen ist so ein Mountainbike halt meistens ein grenzwertig teurer Luxusgegenstand, Autos sind meist versichert, Hausrat im Allgemeinen auch, und in den seltensten Fällen hat man Wertgegenstände (Uhren, Schmuck, Handy) am Körper, die dem Wert eines teuren Mountainbikes entsprechen. Das heißt so viel unversicherter Wert kann den wenigsten Leuten so einfach gestohlen werden. Und wenn das dann weg ist, kann das Hobby erstmal auf Eis gelegt werden. Da nehme ich keinem böse Worte übel.

Ich wünsche jedem Dieb von ganzem Herzen, das er sich was bricht, und nie wieder Fahrrad fahren kann.


----------



## OldSkoolGT (29. Dezember 2010)

keine sorge die fahren kaum fahrrad
sind eher auf das geld aus die unsere babys ihnen bringen


----------



## Ayuna (29. Dezember 2010)

ohje, so kurz vor Weihnachten das Rad geklaut zu bekommen is ärgerlich... wo soll man denn innerhalb von so kurzer Zeit eins für unter den Baum herbekommen?  

"""Spaß beiseite"""

Also mein Cube steht seit ich es hab zuhause unter unsrem Fahrradhäuschen, an einer waagerecht angebrachten Eisenstange, mit einem recht teuren Abus schloss.... das ganze ist eig. von der Straße aus sichtbar, nichtmal nen krater oder sowas.

bei nem Bekannten ham se das angekettete Rad aus dem Gemeinschaftskeller geklaut, weil jemand vergessen hatte die Kellertür richtig abzuschließen. versehen oder gewollt? 

ich versteh nicht wieso man sowas macht, wenn ich kein Geld hab klau ich doch nich nem andren das Rad ausm Keller. 

hoffe auf erfolg bei eurer bikesuche.

grüße Yuna


----------



## OldSkoolGT (29. Dezember 2010)

du nicht aber es gibt eben nicht nur so gute menschen wie uns


----------



## Rammsteinbiker (30. Dezember 2010)

Und es ist halt mal so, das es für die Diebe kaum ein Risiko dabei gibt. Die Fahndung läuft in der Regel ins Leere, wenn es überhaupt eine gibt. Ansonsten werden sie doch nur durch Zufall oder eigene Dummheit erwischt.


----------



## KurzerFlo (30. Dezember 2010)

Das ist halt wirklich immer das Problem. Es wird den Dieben zu einfach gemacht. Auch wenn sie gefilmt werden ist es doch immer so, dass man mit einer Fahndung nichts erreicht und auch sein Bike in der Regel nicht mehr sieht...

Dess wegen schlepp ich meins immer mit in den 4ten Stock, weils ichs gern mache....! xD


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ayuna (30. Dezember 2010)

finds nur komisch das die dann eher in nen keller oder so einbrechen, als es ausm garten zu klauen. kenn leute die ham ihr Carbonhardtail mit nem Bauhausringelschloss im Garten angebunden, und das seit mehreren Jahren da is nix.

vllt. is da der kick einfach zu klein beim klauen 


allerdings.... hab ich letztens bei uns in der Stadt in nem Schaufenster das neue Demo 8 gesehen, das wollt ich haben so schÃ¶n in Tigerentenfarbe und so, aber ich hatte keinen Backstein oder 3400â¬. naja vllt. liegts ja am Geburtstag in nem Paket *trÃ¤um*


----------



## KurzerFlo (30. Dezember 2010)

tja, im Garten fällts auf. Im  Keller nicht!


----------



## Ayuna (30. Dezember 2010)

naja was soll da auffallen wenn de da nachts um 3 kurz das Rad ausm Garten holst... ich kenn die Famillie, deren Sohn kommt öfter mal nachts um 2 oder so heim, und ob da im Garten durch den Bewegungsmelder das Licht angeht juckt die nicht weil die auf der andren seite vom Haus das Schlafzimmer haben, zumal der Bewegungsmelder sogar angeht wenn deren dicker Kater sich auf seinen platz legt.... aber vllt. bewacht der ja die Räder?


----------



## KurzerFlo (30. Dezember 2010)

der gute alter Kampfkater xD


----------



## kungfu (31. Dezember 2010)

Adresse ?


----------



## kungfu (31. Dezember 2010)

OldSkoolGT schrieb:


> das bikes geklaut werden ist nicht weiter schlimm
> diebe wird es immer geben egal was ihr unternehmt oder euch wünscht (slebstschussanlagen, hände abhacken etc.)
> die schuld liegt meistens bei uns weil wir dem wert entsprechend unsere bikes unachtsam lagern, abschliessen oder sonstiges....ist wirklich so
> ich hatte meines aus hektik an einem baustellenschild abgeschlossen, stange raus und weg war mein GT
> ...




Noch schnell den Depp 2010 gewählt.....
Ich hätte noch heftigere Ausdrücke für dich Dummschwaller, allerdings werden die ge XXX t.


MFG
k.


----------



## GrinZ (31. Dezember 2010)

lol aber gerade noch rechtzeitig


----------



## downhillerkarl (2. Januar 2011)

ich habe hier im Forum bisher nur einwas gelernt:
mobben sie Evil oder einen User ihrer Wahl
oldskoolGT mach dir nix draus


----------



## Citterio (3. Januar 2011)

Heute nach Hause gekommen und der Keller stand offen und das Rotwild ist abgehauenâ¦ *heul*

*Rahmen* 		Rotwild RCC 06 Modell 2002, GrÃ¶Ãe L
*Federgabel* 	Rock Shox Reba SL 2008 100mm
*Steuersatz* 	Ritchey Integrated Pro Plus Zero Stack
*Anbauteile*		Ritchey Pro
*Sattel* 		FIâZI:K Nisene
*Antrieb* Shimano XT compl. 9-speed
			Kurbel 22-32-44T
			Kassette 11-32T
*Bremse hinten* Magura Louise 2002
*Bremse vorne* Magura Louise 2001
*LaufrÃ¤der* Mavic X223 Disc/32 L
		        DT Onyx Disc, Spokes DT Competition
Michelin-Bereifung
*Besonderheit*	ca. 4 cm lange und ca. 1 mm tiefe Einkerbung im Oberrohr vorne rechts (im Rotwild-âdâ)


----------



## GrinZ (3. Januar 2011)

es gab hier schon den ein oder anderen "Kellerverlust" bei dem dann seltsamer Weise kurz danach recht viele Bauteile vom bestohlenen angeboten wurde. Nahezu identische Rahmen sind dann öffters mal bei Ebay aufgetaucht.

Soll jetzt nicht heisen, dass dat bei allen so ist. Aber ausm Keller zahlts halt die Hausratversicherung...
Den tatsächlich bestohlenen wünsche ich natürlich Erfolg beim finden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## b-i-t (3. Januar 2011)

Hm... naja, ich verstehe gerade nicht, was du damit sagen willst. Wann ist denn Derartiges seit dem du hier angemeldet bist, also seit August, mal konkret aufgetreten? Ist jetzt kein Affront gegen dich, sondern würde mich einfach nur mal interessieren. Derartige, allgemeine Kommentare bringen in meinen Augen nicht so viel, außer vielleicht ehrlich Betroffene etwas zu ärgern. Wenn es da wirklich mal einen konkreten Verdacht gibt, wäre es natürlich sehr aufmerksam von dir diesen zu melden...
PS: Wenn deine Intention gewesen sein sollte, andere darauf aufmerksam zu machen, nach selbigen Merkwürdigkeiten Ausschau zu halten, möchte ich natürlich nichts gesagt haben. - Dann war lediglich das Timing für für mich als ebenfalls Betroffenen ein bisschen ungünstig.


----------



## GrinZ (3. Januar 2011)

sorry, bezog sich auf die vorhergehende kleine Auseinandersetzung.

Die Tatsächlichkeit meiner Aussage ist mir im August aufgefallen. Da hatte ich mich hier angemeldet und bin über einen Threat bezüglich eines gestohlenen Bikes gestoßen. Im September hatte dann selbiger User so manches Teil im Bikemarkt angeboten... Möchte weder etwas unterstellen, noch tatsächlich Betroffene in irgend einer Form ärgern! Mir selbst wurde im Juli ein Rad gestohlen und die Frau von der Versicherung meinte "tja im Keller wäre es mitversichert gewesen. Im Garten leider nicht. Überlegen Sie doch nochmal scharf, obs nicht im Keller stand...."
Fand ich recht komisch, dass ausgerechnet die Versicherungsdame sowas sagte, war dann aber irgendwie nachvollziehbar, dass sowas wohl öffters passiert. Ich habe vorher allerdings die Polizei gerufen und in deren Bericht steht der tatsächliche letzte Abstellort.

Die Summe an Kellerdiebstählen ist halt irgendwie komisch hoch... 

Mein Mitgefühl sei den tatsächlich bestohlenen sicher!


----------



## foenfrisur (3. Januar 2011)

die summe an kellerdiebstählen ist deshalb so hoch, weil die wirklich teuren bike meist in einem solchen stehen und da drin oft nichtmal besonders gesichert sind.
ne kellertür ist schnell auf....schneller meist als ein gutes bikesschloss.
und es hat den vorteil, daß man dabei nahezu ungestört ist.

bequemer ist es wohl nur, wenn das bike unabgeschlossen irgendwo rumsteht.


----------



## grpower (5. Januar 2011)

hallo so wie ich das verstanden hab schreibt hir jeder rein dem ein bike gestohlen wurde(schreibt mir wenn das nich so is)

mir wurde im sommer/herbst 2010 ein scott voltage 0.5 von 2006 mit ner marzocchi z1(160mm) hayes strocker vorn und hinter (200mm/200mm)
vorn is ne goldene felge und hinten ne schwarze drin gewesen.das bike is komplett in baige/sand farbend


so das wars erstmal zu meinen bike.
habt ihr auch noch andere seiten wo man nach gestolenen bikes suchen kann oder es in ein forum reinschreiben kann???
mfg


----------



## b-i-t (5. Januar 2011)

@grpower: wo denn?


----------



## Hamburger Jung (5. Januar 2011)

Edit: Denkfehler...


----------



## basti138 (6. Januar 2011)

> Aber ausm Keller zahlts halt die Hausratversicherung...


Das tun die wenigsten...


----------



## Matrahari (6. Januar 2011)

basti138 schrieb:


> Das tun die wenigsten...



...und wenn sie zahlen, dann nur nen geringen Teil.


----------



## grpower (6. Januar 2011)

b-i-t schrieb:


> @grpower: wo denn?


das ganze geschah in görlitz aus meinem haus raus war richtig gut gesicher und verkettet...bin mir nicht sicher ob das ei leihe war da das schloss 70 euro war?!?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _Becky_ (6. Januar 2011)

grpower schrieb:


> das ganze geschah in görlitz aus meinem haus raus war richtig gut gesicher und verkettet...bin mir nicht sicher ob das ei leihe war da das schloss 70 euro war?!?!


Übersetzung:

Das ganze geschah in Görlitz, aus meinem Haus raus.
 War richtig gut gesichert und verkettet.
Bin mir nicht sicher ob das ein Laie war, da das Schloss 70 Euro gekostet hatte?!?!


----------



## Zearom (6. Januar 2011)

Danke Becky  

naja, hängt ja auch immer etwas davon ab, wie stabil das Objekt ist, an dem das Gute Bike mit dem Schloss verkettet ist. Wenn man mit so 'nem 70 Eur Bordo sein Bike an ein Baustellenschild kettet, muss man definitiv kein Experte fürs Schlossknacken sein...


----------



## neo-bahamuth (7. Januar 2011)

Matrahari schrieb:


> ...und wenn sie zahlen, dann nur nen geringen Teil.



Also mir wurde mal ein Rad abgesperrt aus dem von der Straße nicht einsehbaren Hinterhof geklaut (Mietshaus, hellichter Tag). Gesamtschaden waren 900 Neupreis des Rades, wurde mir komplett erstattet.
Ist aber 5 Jahre her.


----------



## Matrahari (7. Januar 2011)

Schlechter Vergleich:

"Wenn dieses Universum in all seiner millionenfachen  Ordnung und Präzision das Ergebnis eines blinden Zufalls sein sollte, so  ist das so glaubwürdig wie wenn eine Druckerei in die Luft geht, worauf  alle Druckbuchstaben wieder herunterfallen in der fertigen fehlerlosen  Form des Duden-Lexikons."


----------



## b-i-t (7. Januar 2011)

Naja, das ist so eine Sache bei den neuen Hausratversicherungen. Die Versichern Fahrräder nicht mehr so gut mit wie früher. Ich habe - äh hatte - eine, welche mein Fahrrad zu jeder Zeit und an jedem Ort innerhalb Deutschlands gegen Diebstahl versichert. Die maximale Versicherungssumme pro Schadensfall war allerdings mit 1025 beschränkt.
Allgemein ist es aber allerdings eher üblich, dass wenn das Fahrrad mit in der Hausrat dabei ist, dann nur zur Tageszeit (08:00 Uhr bis 18:00 Uhr, oder so) und auf einen Prozent (oder so) der maximalen Versicherungssumme beschränkt ist.
Kurze Geschichte eines Freundes mit so einer Versicherung. Er wohnte auf einem Grundstück mit einem hohen Zaun. Jenes konnte man nur betreten, wenn jemand das Tor offen stehen lassen hat, oder jemand aus dem Haus mittels Gegensprecheinrichtung das Tor geöffnet hat. Auf dem Grundstück lag ein abschließbarer, großer Stahlkäfig mit Fahrradständern, an denen man das Rad sehr gut durch Hinterrad und Rahmen festschließen konnte. Eines Nachts wurde ihm das 4000-Rad aus diesem Käfig geklaut. Dann ging es los. Die Versicherung wollte nicht zahlen, da das Rad ja über Nacht draußen stand. Er vertrat den Standpunkt, dass es ja wirklich gut abgesichert war und bei Einbruchdiebstahl, was es seiner Meinung nach war, wäre die Haftung durch die Versicherung nicht Mal auf 1% beschränkt. Die Versicherung wollte aber (natürlich) nicht Zahlen. Dann ging's vor Gericht und das Vertragsauseinanderklamüser ging los. Am Ende musste die Versicherung nicht Zahlen, da im Vertrag (wirklich sehr verklausuliert) stand, dass die Versicherung nur für den Einbruchdiebstahl hätte haften müssen, wenn das Fahrrad in einem Raum gestanden hätte. Dann ging der Streit los, was denn ein Raum ist. 4 Wände, ne Deck und 'ne Tür hatte der Käfig ja auch, aber nach etwas Hin und Her, galt der Käfig nicht als Raum. (Keller hätte auch nicht gegolten). Kurzum, mein Freund ist auf den 4000 Schaden sitzen geblieben.


----------



## b-i-t (7. Januar 2011)

> Schlechter Vergleich:


Zwar OT, aber ich finde ihn ganz passend.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## davidhellmann (7. Januar 2011)

Also meine Hausrat hat bis jetzt immer gezahlt. 
Leider viel zu oft 

Bisher musste Sie bzw. hat 3 Räder gezahlt. Das vierte ist gerade eingereicht. Wenn ich mir mit etwas sicher bin, dann ist es damit das ich die ******* magisch anziehe was Fahrraddiebstahl angeht...

1x BMX, stand vor nem Laden angesperrt an nen Gitter) > weg
1x Cannondale F900 > Aus dem Fahrradkeller  geklaut Köln
1x Cannondale Caffeine F2 > Vorm Kino geklaut. War an Laterne angeschlossen mit ABUS Schloss
1x Cannondale F3000 > stand ein paar Stunden im Kellergang in sich abgeschlossen > weg.

Mir ist es schon unangenehm bei der Versicherung. Wiederum ist sie halt aber auch dafür da. Mein F900 war so schön


----------



## floggel (7. Januar 2011)

Ganz schön lernresistent (auch wenn der Schaden ersetzt wird).


----------



## davidhellmann (7. Januar 2011)

Warum? Es geht halt nicht das ich jede Minute neben dem Fahrrad stehen kann. 
Spaß bringt das ganze nicht... im Gegenteil...

Das war auch über einen Zeitraum von 10 Jahren ca.


----------



## b-i-t (7. Januar 2011)

Hehehe, ist ja ähnlich wie bei mir. Nur bei mir lag die maximale Versicherungssume leider immer 'nen gutes Stück unter dem Wert des Bikes.
1. Vorderrad (vor dem Haus, am ganz frühen Morgen, Zeitfenster: 1h)
2. Hinterrad (vor dem Haus, helllichter Tag, Zeitfenster: 30m)
3. K2 Trackster Fully (Dresdner Heide, angeschlossen, Pitlock, nur kurz abwesend)
4. Grand Canyon AL (Aus dem Keller, Vormittag)
Jetzt hat mir die Versicherung gekündigt. Mit der Begründung, dass ich für sie nicht rentabel bin. Der Ausgleich des vierten Schadens steht noch aus.

Der erste Diebstahl fand, kurz nachdem ich die Versicherung abgeschlossen hatte, statt. Der Gesamtzeitraum Betrug 2 Jahre. Nach den ersten beiden Fällen hab ich mein Rad so gut wie nirgendwo mehr draußen stehen lassen und hab Pitlock verbaut. Naja, trotzdem haben sie es in der Dresdner Heide abgeräumt.


----------



## davidhellmann (7. Januar 2011)

Mit der Kündigung hatte ich auch so meine Befürchtung aber mein Berater meinte, dass sie das nicht machen werden. Es kann nur sein das ich ne Selbstbeteiligung bekomme.

Ich hab aber auch 4 oder 5 Versicherungen da.


----------



## fynniboy2425 (7. Januar 2011)

so ne leute kann ic net ab die können sich das nich leisten klauen das bike und verkaufen das für grosses geld


----------



## b-i-t (7. Januar 2011)

> so ne leute kann ic net ab die können sich das nich leisten klauen das bike und verkaufen das für grosses geld


Den Beitrag versteh ich nicht, redest du jetzt von Dieben oder von Versicherungsbetrug?


----------



## floggel (7. Januar 2011)

davidhellmann schrieb:


> Warum? Es geht halt nicht das ich jede Minute neben dem Fahrrad stehen kann.
> Spaß bringt das ganze nicht... im Gegenteil...
> 
> Das war auch über einen Zeitraum von 10 Jahren ca.


Der einzig halbwegs sichere Abstellort ist die Wohnung/Haus. Für alles Andere muss man sich leider eine Stadtschlampe zulegen. Und zwar eine richtige; nicht das, was hier manche darunter verstehen.


----------



## b-i-t (7. Januar 2011)

Das Problem ist, wenn man in der Woche 200 Stadtkilometer zurücklegt und das möglichst schnell, ist das Billigrad ja jeden Monat fertig und es macht einfach kein Spaß. Aber ich glaube wir schweifen wieder ab. Das ist nicht der Sinn das Threads, deswegen halte ich jetzt wieder die Klappe.


----------



## davidhellmann (7. Januar 2011)

mein rad steht seit dem ersten geklauten cannondale auch nur noch in der wohnung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nightfly.666 (7. Januar 2011)

floggel schrieb:


> Der einzig halbwegs sichere Abstellort ist die Wohnung/Haus. Für alles Andere muss man sich leider eine Stadtschlampe zulegen. Und zwar eine richtige; nicht das, was hier manche darunter verstehen.


Um mich auch mal offtopic zu äussern:
Seit über 15 Jahren habe ich das New York Lock und mein Rad hat keiner mehr geklaut. Mir ist auch kein Fall bekannt in dem ein NY lock geknackt wurde, ausser die alten mit den Rundschlüsseln, die gibts aber nicht mehr.
Mehrere Spuren von Aufbruchversuchen hatte mein erstes NY-Lock übrigens.

Mein erstes MTB, ein GT Pantera wurde vom beleuchteten Hallenbadeingang weggeschnappt, trotz zweier Kabelschlösser (wußte es damals einfach nicht besser). Die Polzei hat mir das Rad unversehrt wieder gebracht zum Glück.


----------



## davidhellmann (7. Januar 2011)

darf man fragen welches?


----------



## Nightfly.666 (7. Januar 2011)

Mein Serotta MTB und mein Principia RR. Ersteres steht höchst selten abgeschlossen irgendwo, nur wenns schneit und ich mit dem RR nicht in die Stadt kann bspw.. Letzteres wird täglich vor der Arbeit und auch Abends beim Weggehen mit dem NY lock angekettet.
Wobei ich zugeben muß daß ich die Laufräder selten abschliesse. Das Risiko gehe ich ein.


----------



## rollnghost (7. Januar 2011)

davidhellmann schrieb:


> Also meine Hausrat hat bis jetzt immer gezahlt.
> 1x Cannondale Caffeine F2 > Vorm Kino geklaut. War an Laterne angeschlossen mit ABUS Schloss
> 1x Cannondale F3000 > stand ein paar Stunden im Kellergang in sich abgeschlossen > weg.
> 
> Hallo, bin neugierig. Mit welchem Abus-Schloss hattest Du angeschlossen?  Grüße  Rollnghost


----------



## davidhellmann (7. Januar 2011)

Nightfly.666 schrieb:


> Um mich auch mal offtopic zu äussern:
> Seit über 15 Jahren habe ich das New York Lock und mein Rad hat keiner mehr geklaut. Mir ist auch kein Fall bekannt in dem ein NY lock geknackt wurde, ausser die alten mit den Rundschlüsseln, die gibts aber nicht mehr.
> Mehrere Spuren von Aufbruchversuchen hatte mein erstes NY-Lock übrigens.
> 
> Mein erstes MTB, ein GT Pantera wurde vom beleuchteten Hallenbadeingang weggeschnappt, trotz zweier Kabelschlösser (wußte es damals einfach nicht besser). Die Polzei hat mir das Rad unversehrt wieder gebracht zum Glück.



Kannst mal einen Link zu deinem Schloss schicken?


----------



## davidhellmann (7. Januar 2011)

rollnghost schrieb:


> davidhellmann schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Also meine Hausrat hat bis jetzt immer gezahlt.
> ...


----------



## rollnghost (7. Januar 2011)

davidhellmann schrieb:


> rollnghost schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Abus Centuro 860
> ...


----------



## wildbiker (7. Januar 2011)

davidhellmann schrieb:


> rollnghost schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Jetzt habe ich das hier:
> ...


----------



## Nightfly.666 (7. Januar 2011)

@Davidhellmann:
https://www.kryptonitelock.com 
Schau unter Products und "Chains". Hier habe ich die Kette "New York Noose". Dann noch das Schloß "Evolution Mini". Die Kette bleibt bei mir in der Garage und das Schloß nehme ich unterwegs mit. Es ist gerade so groß daß es um ein Straßenschild und den Rahmen reicht.

Prinzipiell ist wichtig: Es gibt 2 Schwachstellen: das Material und der Schließmechanismus.
Am besten ist ein Bügelschloß, gehärtet gegen Eisspray, Aufsägen, Widerstandsfähig gegen aufhebeln usw. und ein Schließmechanismus, für den es entweder kein Schlüsselwerkzeug gibt oder nur teures.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## davidhellmann (7. Januar 2011)

OK, aber Bügelschlösser finde ich zum mitnehmen eher unpraktisch  ICh denke mit meinem ABUS bin ich ganz gut dabei. Besser gehts aktuell von ABUS ja nicht laut Sicherheitsstufe.


----------



## Harvester (8. Januar 2011)

@ wildbiker. was hindert dich daran den Vermieter zu fragen?
Bei nem Betonboden sollte es doch kein Problem sein, ausserdem kann man das doch als Pluspunkt für Nachmieter "verkaufen".


----------



## b-i-t (8. Januar 2011)

Ich hab auch schon überlegt, ob ich sowas mal frage, oder ob es einfach zu machen und sich eventuell hinterher zu entschuldigen.  - Aber wer hier welches Schloss hat und wie man sein Bike sichert gehört wohl in 'nen anderen Thread. Diesen sollten wir einfach den gestohlenen Bikes überlassen.


----------



## nadgrajin (8. Januar 2011)

wildbiker schrieb:


> Darf man sowas als Mieter einfach im Keller befestigen oder muss Vermieter in Kenntnis gesetzt werden?



Ich würde sagen Du musst den Vermieter in Kenntnis setzen sonst könnte es ärger geben.



> Am besten ist ein Bügelschloß, gehärtet gegen Eisspray, Aufsägen, Widerstandsfähig gegen aufhebeln usw. und ein Schließmechanismus, für den es entweder kein Schlüsselwerkzeug gibt oder nur teures.


Schlösser und Eisspary... ich glaube kaum das jemand flüssigen Stickstoff mit schleppt um ein Schloss zu knacken und das Spray aus der Dose kommt nicht an genug Kälte ran um Metall wirklich brüchig zu machen. Da ist es einfacher einen Schweißbrenner mitzunehmen.


----------



## xvx (8. Januar 2011)

so ich reihe mich auch mal unter die leidensgenossen -.-

geklaut am 4.1. oder 5.1. (evtl. in der nacht auf den 5.1.)
im eigenen kellerraum. tür abgeschlossenm mit 2 abus schlössern.
zusätlich wurden noch ein oneal helm sowie safety jacket handschuhe juicy3 bremsen und kleinteile geklaut... 

Bild vom Bike ist in meinem Profil!

Daten:
Rahmen 		Bergamont Big Air 6.9
Gabel			RockShox Domain 302 
Hinterer Dämpfer		Fox Van R 
Felgen 			Alexrims FR-32 
Kurbel  			Truvativ Hussefelt
Innenlager 		Truvativ
Umwerfer 		Truvativ Kettenführung 
Schaltwerk  		Sram X-7 
Schalteinheit  		Sram X-7 Trigger 
Lenker  			Truvativ Hussefelt 
Vorbau  		Truvativ Holzfeller 
Steuersatzlager 		FSA
Bremsen Avid Code 
Bremshebel 		Avid Code 
Farbe  			Grau 
Rahmengröße  		43cm (M)
Reifen			Conti Rubber Queen 2,4


----------



## HandyEntsperrer (10. Januar 2011)

Aus einem Fahrradgeschäft in Dassow (Nordwestmecklenburg) haben  Einbrecher mehrere hochwertige Räder und Zubehör gestohlen. Die Einbrecher sollen zwischen dem 21. Dezember und 9. Januar  gewaltsam durch eine Seitentür in das Geschäft eingedrungen sein. Sie  entwendeten mehrere BMX- und Rennräder sowie  Kindersitze, Fahrradrahmen und -bekleidung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## canyon.biker (17. Januar 2011)

Ich hab gerade ein Radon Zr Team von wahrscheinlich 2009 bei ebay kleinanzeigen gefunden und ich fand es ein bisschen billig (200 ).
also falls einem eins geklaut wurde, guckt mal unter folgender adresse nach, ob ihr es vllt erkennt 

http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/s-anzeige/mtb-zu-verkaufen-von-radon/18466057


----------



## kleines-a (17. Januar 2011)

*Achtung! Achtung!*​ 
*Wer hat Hinweise zum Täter?*​ 

*Mein vollgefedertes Downhillfahrrad der Marke Specialized Big Hit FSR *
*wurde am 17.01.2011 gegen 12:30 Uhr in der Tiefgarage Süderstraße 32 b, 22097 Hamburg geklaut.*​ 

*Beschreibung:*

Specialized Big Hit FSR vollgefedertes Downhillbike Rahmen schwarz Nr.: PM285347, Felge u, Nabe Veltek DH weiss, vorn 26 Zoll, Felge hinten 24 Zoll , Gabel Manitou Dorado DH Carbon,Bremsen Avid Juicy 7, Schaltung Sram x7, Lenker Spank Lounge Bar, Sattelstütze Sixpack, Sattel Ritchey Marathon pro v2, Pedalen Crank Brother 5050 xx Blau/schwarz, Kettenblatt NC 17, Kurbel Truvativ Hussefelt weiss, Dämpfer hinten Vanilla RC​ 

*Wer Hinweise zum Täter hat meldet sich bitte unter *​ 

*Tel.: 01752234609*​ 

*oder bei der Polizei *​ 

*Tel.: 040/4286-64101*​ 
*Aktenzeichen 041/1K/36632/2011*
*Danke für evtl. Hilfe!*​


----------



## leftypower (26. Januar 2011)

Fotos


Hi Leute!!!
Am Donnerstag den 20.01.11 wude bei mir in Neubrück in der Wohnung eingebrochen und meine geliebten bikes geklaut!!!! Ach ich wohne schon 14 Jahre in Neubrück, ohne Probleme aber in der letzten Zeit wirds schlimmer!!!

1. bike:
Cannondale rush 600 lefty schwarz matt, mit Beleuchtung+Werkzeugtasche
2006 gekauft
2. bike:
Carver pure 150 schwarz weiß mit Beleuchtung 2010 gekauft

Falls irgendeiner etwas sieht, weiß oder oder oder bitte melden!!
Finderlohn wird garantiert!!!!


----------



## davidhellmann (26. Januar 2011)

Es ist echt traurig zu sehen, dass nun auch schon in die Wohnung eingebrochen wird. Sonst haben Sie nichts mitgenommen?


----------



## Komodo3000 (26. Januar 2011)

davidhellmann schrieb:


> Es ist echt traurig zu sehen, dass nun auch schon in die Wohnung eingebrochen wird. Sonst haben Sie nichts mitgenommen?



Echt starker Tobak! Mein Beileid.
Ich werde die Augen offen halten!


----------



## leftypower (27. Januar 2011)

davidhellmann schrieb:


> Es ist echt traurig zu sehen, dass nun auch schon in die Wohnung eingebrochen wird. Sonst haben Sie nichts mitgenommen?



Doch klar Fernseher, Anlage, technischer Kleinkram, Cam, usw......aber das haut einen nicht so um, aber die bikes......nenenene hab überall Anzeigen Flugblätter aufgehangen. Klar Spaßanrufer die nix besseres zu tun haben melden sich aber davon mußte man ja ausgehen.
Überall hängen die Flugblätter und in der eigenen Nachbarschaft ham se die als erstes abgehangen, Hammer!!!
Na ja was soll man sagen, is eh nicht meine Welt wie das heute so abgeht!!


----------



## leftypower (27. Januar 2011)

BikeMike78 schrieb:


> Echt starker Tobak! Mein Beileid.
> Ich werde die Augen offen halten!



Tja was will man machen, so ist die Welt.
Und gestern war soooo schönes Wetter, richtig geil fürn Königsforst.
Na ja erst mal warten evtl. tut sich ja noch was auf. 

Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt, grins.....


----------



## Hamburger Jung (27. Januar 2011)

Mittlerweile schreckt mich nichts mehr, hier wurde doch schon aus dem 2. Stockwerk vom Balkon ein Rad geklaut... Glaube, ich verpflanze in mein neues Rad einen GPS Chip ein


----------



## leftypower (27. Januar 2011)

Hamburger Jung schrieb:


> Mittlerweile schreckt mich nichts mehr, hier wurde doch schon aus dem 2. Stockwerk vom Balkon ein Rad geklaut... Glaube, ich verpflanze in mein neues Rad einen GPS Chip ein



Wahnsinn!!! Ja glaub mir da hab ich auch schon drüber nach gedacht mit dem Chip, oder irgendwas wo ne aktive Handykarte drin is die die Polizei orten kann abwer wie läd man den Akku dann immer wieder auf wenn man das Teil irgendwo klein im Rahmen versteckt???? Ach ich mache mir schon so viele Gedanken. Wurde ausgelacht weil ich mein Bike in der Wohnung teilweise an der Kraftstation angekettet hatte. Na ja die is jetzt im Keller wegen Umbau. Wenn ich mir ein neues bike zulege dann bohre ich ein Loch durch 2 Wände, da kommt das Schloss durch, daran kommt das bike+ich kauf mir noch ein Xena Alarmschloß für an die Scheibenbremse was höllisch laut piepst wenn man das bike bewegt oder Schloß lösen möchte. Habe das für mein Motorrad. Nur leider is das Schloß zu groß für Radbremsscheiben und man muß es gut positionieren. Das es sowas nicht für die MTB-Bremsscheibe gibt.........


----------



## freigeist (27. Januar 2011)

leider sind die meisten wohnungstürschlösser, auf dem niveau von lidl-fahrradschlössern 


aber wer denkt schon daran, dass einem die wohnung ausgeräumt wird, während man auf der arbeit ist etc.pp


deine versicherung zahlt doch wenigstens etwas ..oder?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Julian0o (27. Januar 2011)

Die Hausrat müsste alles übernehmen da die Bikes ect. aus der Wohnung geklaut wurden. 

Mir haben sie vor ein paar Wochen mein Stadtrad vorm Rewe geklaut obwohl es mit nem dicken Abus Kettengliederschloss angeschlossen war. 20 Minuten einkaufen, war schon dunkel. Bike weg...
Bin zwar bis 2500 über die Hausrat zusatzversichert, aber von dem Bike hatte ich keine Unterlagen mehr da ich es mal geschenkt bekommen hab. Naja war auch nich viel Wert. Trotzdem total ärgerlich...

Jetzt brauch ich nur nen neues Stadtrad damit mir nicht eins von meinen AMs beim einkaufen geklaut wird. Nen dickeres Schloss kann man nichtmehr mitnehmen und meins wog schon gut 4 Kilo...

Ich kann nur jedem Raten! Versichert eure Bikes wenigstens über die Hausrat. Das ist nicht so teuer und wenns dann doch mal weg ist dann ists nicht ganz so ärgerlich.

Als Beispiel. Ich zahle bei 56k Versicherungssumme für 4% Abdeckung für Fahrräder außerhalb der Hausrat ca. 40 Euro im Jahr.  Das sollte bei jedem drin sein.

Diebe sind von natur aus dreist. Kann genauso passieren das beim Eisholen im Sommer das Ding direkt vor der Tür weggeschnappt wird...

Hier mal ein Video wo gezeigt wird wie verschiedene Motorradschlösser (die ja nochmal ne ecke Stabiler sind wie Fahrradschlösser) in noch nichtmal einer Minute aufgebrochen werden. Wenn das Fahrrad im dunkeln irgendwo steht fahren die mittm Lieferwagen vor, Seitentür auf, einer springt raus, nach 30 sek is das schloss auf und nochma 30 Sekunden später das Bike im Lieferwagen und weg.

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cpf35C7wu6Q"]YouTube        - Non-Almax security chains for bikes vs Bolt Croppers[/nomedia]

Und ihr kennt ja die deutschen, selbst wenns einer sieht, die meisten stehen rum und gaffen und denken sich wenn die Karre um die Ecke ist... Ach ich könnt ja mal die Polizei anrufen, achne, bringt eh nix...
Es greift halt auch keiner ein weils einfach zu riskannt ist von denen dann noch eins auf die Mütze zu kriegen...

MfG
Julian


----------



## wildbiker (27. Januar 2011)

... und es fällt überhaupt nicht auf wenn einer mit so nem riesigen Bolzenschneider rumrennt...


----------



## F4B1 (27. Januar 2011)

wildbiker schrieb:


> ... und es fällt überhaupt nicht auf wenn einer mit so nem riesigen Bolzenschneider rumrennt...


Hast du den Post gelesen? Meinen Vater haben sie vor Jahren am helllichten Tag vor dem HBF sein Schloss geknackt, lag noch da, MTB weg.


Julian0o schrieb:


> Und ihr kennt ja die deutschen, selbst wenns  einer sieht, die meisten stehen rum und gaffen und denken sich wenn die  Karre um die Ecke ist... Ach ich könnt ja mal die Polizei anrufen,  achne, bringt eh nix...
> Es greift halt auch keiner ein weils einfach zu riskannt ist von denen dann noch eins auf die Mütze zu kriegen...


----------



## wildbiker (27. Januar 2011)

Ja, hab ich...

Wir (3 Leute) haben mal versucht ein ganz normales Schloss (Abus) mitm Bolzenschneider (kein 0815-Werkzeug) zu knacken, keine Chance...

Wie soll das dann bitte bei so einem Teil funktionieren (Abus City Chain X-Plus). Hab auch selbst so ein Teil, wiegt gute 4 kg und hab mein Bike damit auch schon angeschlossen (am Zaun bei einer Bikeveranstaltung). Ich würde die bullen rufen, wenn einer nen Radschloss versucht zu knacken... bzw. den vorher erstma dumm anquatschen.


----------



## F4B1 (27. Januar 2011)

Du würdest, ich auch. Leider wohnen in Deutschland aber noch etwa 80.000.000 weitere Menschen. Und selbst wenn das gesamte Forum direkt die Polizei rufen würde wäre der Anteil immer noch homöopathisch.


----------



## Julian0o (27. Januar 2011)

Wie gesagt. Guck dir das youtube video an.


----------



## Hateman (27. Januar 2011)

wildbiker schrieb:


> ... und es fällt überhaupt nicht auf wenn einer mit so nem riesigen Bolzenschneider rumrennt...



fällt schon auf, aber wie schon gesagt es tut keiner etwas ! 
Habe vor 3 Jahren so mal das Rad meiner Freundin geknackt, der Schlüssel war abgebrochen und ich habe den Bolzenschneider aus Pappas Werkstatt ins Auto geladen (auch so ein riesen Teil). Dann in absoluter Ruhe zum Rad gegangen und angefangen zu knacken. Mitten in der Stadt und am hellichten Tage. Meinst Du irgendwer hätte was gesagt ? Geguckt haben die schon, aber das wars.


----------



## Bikerbubby123 (27. Januar 2011)

Moinsen,

erstmal mein beileid an alle deren Bike geklaut wurde.
Naja ich bekomm jetzt demnächst ein neues Fahrrad und bin mir nicht sicher welches schloss das beste ist.

Gibt es vill eine Liste mit Schlössern oder derartiges ?
und was hält ihr von dem hier:

Abus - Bordo 6500 Granit X-Plus Faltschlos
http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...do-6500-Granit-X-Plus-Faltschloss::19264.html


----------



## Whiteeagle (27. Januar 2011)

@Bikerbubby123

100%ige Sicherheit gibt es nicht, kannst Du ja hier Lesen. Ob aus der Wohnung, vom Balkon aus dem 2ten Stock oder auch direkt unterm Arsch wird Dir das Rad geklaut.

Die Abus Schlösser gelten als Gut, sind aber auch knackbar. Falsch machen kannst Du damit aber nichts. Achte halt auf eine Versicherung für den Fall der fälle.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Julian0o (28. Januar 2011)

Ein Schloss ersetzt nunmal nicht eine Versicherung...


----------



## Boomzilla (28. Januar 2011)

Julian0o schrieb:


> Wie gesagt. Guck dir das youtube video an.



Man kanns dem Dieb aber auch etwas schwerer machen, in dem man das Schloss nicht in Bodennähe legt, so hat er schon mal nen Hebelpunkt weniger.


----------



## karsten reincke (28. Januar 2011)

gut erkannt, ich bin mir nahezu sicher, daß man die Aktion mit diesem Bolzenschneider NICHT macht, wenn man das nicht auf den Boden legen und damit abstützen kann.


----------



## Julian0o (28. Januar 2011)

Du brauchst ja nur eine seite von dem schneider auf den boden legen


----------



## Aragonion (29. Januar 2011)

Auf andere Leute kanst eh nicht bauen.
Hab mal am HBF mein eigenes Schloss per Bolzenschneider knackt nachdem Ich den Schlüssel drin abgebrochen hat, niemand was sagt (maximal am glotzen).
Genau so läufts auch wenn dich nur einer im Bus oder Bahn verkloppen tut, da steht in Regel auch keiner auf !!
Ist halt ne Egomane Welt ........


----------



## Boomzilla (30. Januar 2011)

Julian0o schrieb:


> Du brauchst ja nur eine seite von dem schneider auf den boden legen



aber das wird dann gleich viel mehr Fummelei. Wenn mans noch schafft sein Schloss eng um Rad, Rahmen und Laterne zu schwingen wirds noch schwieriger. Zumal jedes mal frische Klingen verwendet wurden, glaube ich.
Die beworbene unzerstörbare almax-Kette wiegt ca. 3,5kg bei 75cm und damit kommt man nicht um einen Mast mit Hinterrad rum.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marinfahrer (30. Januar 2011)

Mein Rad lag heute morgen vor der Tür. Da hat wohl jemand Angst gekriegt. Allerdings wurde meine SID Hydrair gegen eine RST Gila ausgetauscht, ein anderer Vorbau und ein anderer Lenker montiert. Ein Schaltzug fehlt, der Rahmen hat ein paar Kratzer mehr und ein dickes Abus Kettengliederschloss verschließt VR mit dem Rahmen. Wie krieg ich das am Besten auf? Flex, Hammer, Eisensäge?


----------



## 4mate (30. Januar 2011)

Erst  der Polizei melden und aufnehmen lassen, dann Flex.


----------



## Hamburger Jung (30. Januar 2011)

Marinfahrer schrieb:


> Mein Rad lag heute morgen vor der Tür. Da hat wohl jemand Angst gekriegt. Allerdings wurde meine SID Hydrair gegen eine RST Gila ausgetauscht, ein anderer Vorbau und ein anderer Lenker montiert. Ein Schaltzug fehlt, der Rahmen hat ein paar Kratzer mehr und ein dickes Abus Kettengliederschloss verschließt VR mit dem Rahmen. Wie krieg ich das am Besten auf? Flex, Hammer, Eisensäge?



Das ist jetzt kein Witz oder?


----------



## Marinfahrer (30. Januar 2011)

Kein Witz. Hab ein paar Bilder. Leider kamen die Herr Polizisten auch noch vorbei und haben das Rad erstmal in Verwahrung genommen, weil ich keine Rahmennummer habe und ein Bild und die frühere Anzeige nicht ausreicht, um sicher bestätigen zu können, dass es mein Rad ist. Mann, mann. Nächstes Mal wird gleich die Rahmennummer notiert.


----------



## Marinfahrer (30. Januar 2011)

*Voher:




**Nachher*:


----------



## DerandereJan (30. Januar 2011)

Da würde ich aber auf einen Scherz von bierseligen *lustigen* Kumpels tippen........wieso sollte es sonst abgeschlossen sein?

Wenn da wirklich ernsthaft der Blinde dem Einäugigen die Sehhilfe geklaut hat, verliere ich den letzten Glauben in diese Welt....


----------



## Marinfahrer (30. Januar 2011)

Ist äusserst komisch das Ganze. Vielleicht hat der Dieb das Rad auch weiterverscherbelt, ein Anderer hats abgeschlossen gefunden und mir verschlossen freundlicherweise vor die Tür gelegt? (Nachdem ich Flyer in der Nachbarschaft aufgehängt hatte?)

 Keine Ahnung wie das abgelaufen ist ;-)


----------



## karsten reincke (30. Januar 2011)

das Schloß wurde in der DDR viel verkauft und genutzt. Es ist mit einer kleinen Nagelfeile und etwas Probieren schnell zu öffnen. Außerdem kann man die "Kette" mit einem normalen Bolzenschneider knacken, das ist kein großes Hindernis.


----------



## Marinfahrer (30. Januar 2011)

Erstmal abwarten, wann und wie ich es wieder von der Polizei zurückbekomme. Danke für den Tipp mit dem DDR Schloss, allerdings hätte ich wohl den Bolzenschneider genommen.


----------



## mightyEx (30. Januar 2011)

karsten reincke schrieb:


> das Schloß wurde in der DDR viel verkauft und genutzt.



Jup, kann ich bestätigen - 100% Ost-Schloss  . Aber selbst die 3-fach Zahlen-Kombinationsschlösser aus der ehem. DDR sind mit etwas Gefühl leicht zu öffnen. Die Toleranz in dem Schloss ist einfach sehr groß. Das gilt auch für das Schloss im o.g. Bild (deshalb auch Nagelfeile bzw. Büroklammer).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marinfahrer (30. Januar 2011)

Nochmal ne blÃ¶de Frage: Das Rad wurde wegen Gefahrenabwehr sichergestellt. Falls es wieder freigegeben wird (was ich hoffe), muss ich dann Sicherstellungskosten berappen? Sollen ja ab 65â¬ losgehen. Das wÃ¤re ja die HÃ¶he. WeiÃ jemand was darÃ¼ber?


----------



## aecx (31. Januar 2011)

Gefahrenabwehr????  Das mutiert langsam zur Begründung für jeden Scheiß. Manmanman, was da wohl für ne fiese Gefahr von dem Rad ausgeht? Willste damit vielleicht vor Wut Amok fahren oder eine Fahrradbombe bauen? Nein, noch besser, du fährst durch die Gegend und lauerst kleinen Kindern auf um sie dann zu erschrecken.  Kein Rad = keine Gefahr; logisch oder?

Wenn die dir dafür jetzt noch Geld berappen würden, dann ist das eine Frechheit vor dem Herren, ich kann mir jetzt jedenfalls keine Begründung ausmalen, weshalb du als geschädigter auch noch was zahlen sollst um das von dir gestohlene Diebesgut wieder zu bekommen. Es sei denn, dass die Korruption doch weiter fortschreitet als angenommen.  Spaß beiseite, ich hoffe nicht für dich.


----------



## mightyEx (31. Januar 2011)

Ich denk mal dass der Begriff Gefahrenabwehr in dem Falle einfach weitläufig ausgelegt wurde. Eine Gefahr besteht für das Eigentum des rechtmäßigen Eigentümers, welches nicht gesichert in Gefahr wäre. Mit der Inverwahrungnahme wurde diese Gefahr nun abgewehrt  .

Sicherstellungskosten dürften Dir erst dann entstehen, wenn Du Kenntnis über den Verbleib des Bikes hast, mit dem Zusatz, dass Du es nun unverzüglich abholen solltest, da sonst Kosten für die Aufbewahrung entstehen.

Wenn das Rad zuvor gestohlen wurde, wird es eh zunächst zur Beweissicherung sichergestellt (das ist kostenlos, weil vom Land finanziert). Sobald es kriminaltechnisch freigegeben ist, musst Du als Eigentümer unverzüglich informiert werden, so dass Dir keine oder nur minimale Kosten entstehen (ab Freigabe muss der Eigentümer für weitere Aufbewahrungskosten aufkommen).

Welche Kosten da auf einen zukommen, hängt vom Bundesland ab. Es gibt da keine bundesweit einheitlichen Richtlinien. Es kann sein, dass Dein Bundesland eine Gebührenordnung erlassen hat, in welcher geregelt ist, wieviel für die Aufbewahrung eines Fahrrades zu berappen ist. Google ist da Dein Freund.


----------



## es geht auch an (3. Februar 2011)

Hallo,


mir wurde am 30.01. mein Stadt Bike aus Tiefgarage in Regensburg entwendet 
 War ein selbstgebautes Unikat ....siehe Anhang
Rahmen ist schwarz mit Specialized Sticker

Auffälligstes Merkmal ist die von mir modifizierte 
sehr laute Hinterradnabe von Hügi.
Laut Bikeshop Mitarbeiter, die lauteste Nabe, die er je gehört hat.

Magura Hs33 Bremsen in der Herzblut Edition sind auch sofort zu erkennen eigentlich.

Gebt mir bitte Bescheid, wenn es irgendwo rumsteht oder hier im Forum Teile davon angeboten werden.
Oder informiert gleich die Polizei.

DANKE !!!


----------



## Freckles (4. Februar 2011)

Hallo liebe Biker! 

 Gestern im am Donnerstag, 03.02. zwischen 08:15 und 17:45 wurde mein MTB *aus meinem abgeschlossenen Kellerraum in Bonn-Beuel gestohlen!*

  Bitte haltet eure Augen auf und gebt mir per PN Bescheid, falls Ihr etwas seht. Ich wÃ¼rde mich super freuen!


*Ich bin gern bereit einen Finderlohn zu zahlen!*


  Hier die Details zum Rad:


Radon Slide 140 (von 2010) in weiÃ
RahmenhÃ¶he: 16â
Gabel: Fox Talas RLC Fit 100 â 140 mm
   DÃ¤mpfer: Fox RP23 Pro Pedal
   Schaltung: Shimano SLX/XT Mix
Bremsen: Avid Elixir R, 185 mm vorn und hinten
Laufradsatz: Veltec Sun Equilizer
Reifen: Schwalbe Fat Albert 2,4 vorn und hinten
  SattelstÃ¼tze: Kind Shock 950i (ohne Remote)
Sattel: Terry Butterfly (schwarz)
  Lenker: Bontrager Big Earl (bronzefarben)

  Es waren noch eine Topeak Satteltasche mit einem Flea LED  MinirÃ¼cklicht sowie eine MyTinySun solSlight Sport 900 Lampe (schwarz)  mit Akku und eine Klingel am Rad.

Hier noch ein paar Fotos ohne die neuen Anbauteile (SattelstÃ¼tze und Lenker), da die erst kÃ¼rzlich dran gekommen sind.

*Vielen, vielen Dank schon vorab fÃ¼r eure Hilfe!*


----------



## DrKimble (4. Februar 2011)

Hallo,

einer Kollegin wurde aus dem Radkeller ihr lieb gewonnenes *Cube AIM MTB* gestohlen.

*Gestohlen zwischen dem 15-21.01.2011 in 71394-Kernen (Baden-Württemberg/Rems-Murr-Kreis)*

Diebstahl wurde der Polizei gemeldet

Bild Cube AIM

*Marke: Cube
Modell: AIM
Gekauft: 2005
Farbe: Rot/Silber
Rahmengröße: 18"
Nr. S050301934
Nicht Codiert
*
*Änderungen gegenüber dem Original (Bild):*
Schwarzer Sattel statt Rot/Schwarz
Lenkerhörnchen angebracht
Kettenblattschutz/Bashring vorne

*Falls jemand so ein Bike angeboten wird oder es vielleicht sieht, bitte Infos an mich.*

Danke


----------



## Kampfmaschine (8. Februar 2011)

Wenn man sich hier so durch liest, muß man ja schon die Bikes heimlich ins Haus Rein- und Raus holen, oder umschauen das man dabei nicht beoabachtet wird.
Ist erschreckend wie oft Bikes aus dem Keller und aus der Wohnung geklaut werden.


----------



## Freckles (8. Februar 2011)

Kampfmaschine schrieb:


> Wenn man sich hier so durch liest, muß man ja schon die Bikes heimlich ins Haus Rein- und Raus holen, oder umschauen das man dabei nicht beoabachtet wird.
> Ist erschreckend wie oft Bikes aus dem Keller und aus der Wohnung geklaut werden.



Ganz genau, das ist fast noch das unheimlichste und fieseste an der ganzen Sache .... muss ja jemand beobachten ....


----------



## 08-15 (8. Februar 2011)

ja, Profis fahren den Bikern nach und checken die Location.
Mir auch passiert.
Seit dem schau ich mich auf dem Heimweg schon mal um und fahr Zickzack.. ohne Schie55


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerandereJan (8. Februar 2011)

Ich würde noch mehrmals Klamotten und Fortbewegungsmittel wechseln.....

Achso, geht ja gar nich....


----------



## Der Meeester (8. Februar 2011)

Ich lasse auch meinen Blick ein paar hundert Meter vor meiner Hauseingangstür wandern und checke ob mir jemand nachfährt. Im Zweifelsfall fahr ich ne kleine Schleife... Ob´s ewig hilft?!?


----------



## neo-bahamuth (8. Februar 2011)

08-15 schrieb:


> ja, Profis fahren den Bikern nach und checken die Location.
> Mir auch passiert.
> Seit dem schau ich mich auf dem Heimweg schon mal um und fahr Zickzack.. ohne Schie55



Ihr habt bloß die falschen Heimwege. Aber ne ernsthaft: ich schau mich auch immer um, aber nicht wg. meines Radls. Ich bin einfach nur ziemlich paranoid.


----------



## es geht auch an (8. Februar 2011)

wahnsinn....ist es echt schon so weit.....
an sowas wie umschauen oder extra schleife fahren, hab ich nicht im traum gedacht....
hatte bis voriger woche aber auch noch nie das problem das mein bike geklaut wird....


----------



## 08-15 (8. Februar 2011)

mir hat das der freundliche Polizist erzählt, der meine Anzeige aufgenommen hat...


----------



## floggel (8. Februar 2011)

Und was genau nützt es, eine Schleife zu fahren oder sich umzugucken? Verwirrt die Schleife einen Verfolger oder hört dieser auf etwa, falls er entdeckt wurde?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## smo (10. Februar 2011)

Hallo,
es ist schon einige Zeit her seit mein Fahrrad gestohlen wurde, bin jedoch erst kürzlich auf dieses Forum hier aufmerksam geworden. Im August 2009 wurde aus meinem Keller in Schwelm (Ennepe-Ruhr-Kreis, nähe Wuppertal) mein 2006er Specialized Epic gestohlen.
Ich bin kein Freund von Fotoapparaten, deshalb habe ich leider kein Bild vom Fahrrad. Zum Rad soweit als Daten sind zu nennen:
Specialized Epic FSR Disc 2006
Größe XL , Farbe Schwarz
Rohloff Speedhub Disc in Schwarz
ERGON Griffe mit Hörnchen
Ansonsten Standard-Ausrüstung
-Fox F100 RL
-Avid Juicy 5
Das Epic in Kombination mit der Speedhub sollte relativ selten sein, falls ihr so ein Rad seht oder gesehen habt schreibt mir eine PN.
Danke und Gruß
smo


----------



## Der Meeester (12. Februar 2011)

@floggel

Ein Verfolger will wohl kaum auffallen. Wenn man auf gerader Strecke 300m vor dem Ziel einen Schulterblick wagt, sieht man in der Regel, ob wohlmöglich jemand folgt. Dann fährt man am Ziel ohne Abbremsen vorbei (Schleife) und wählt bspw. eine Strecke durch das Wohngebiet, welche von der Streckenführung her absolut unsinnig ist. Folgt jemand bricht er ab, oder verrät sich durch weiteres Nachfahren. 

Das hilft mir mich besser zu fühlen, muss aber keinem anderen Biker weiterhelfen. Und gegen Hausbewohner die Dieben die Türen offen lassen oder öffnen hilft es auch nicht. Teure Räder oder die, die einem wichtig sind gehören deshalb in die Wohnung. Frauentheater hin oder her!


----------



## bascom (14. Februar 2011)

ich darf mich leider auch heute einreihen.

KTM Bike von 1994 gemobbst

Details:
AMP B2 Rahmen, Silber, Fully
AMP F1 Gabel
Magura hs33 bremse schwarz
XT schalthebel, LX umwerfer und schaltwerk
Getränkehalter
Blaue hörnchengriffe, blaue sattelklemme, ktm ist noch am rahmen in blau schwach zu lesen.
XT naben, mavic laufrad

Tatort: Essen holsterhausen, bardelebenstr. zw 16-17:30h am 13.2
Leider ist derzeit kein bild vorhanden.

nuir symbolfoto:




sollte jemand ein solch ähnliches rad in Essen angeboten bekommen oder in holsterhausen dort jemand mit rumfahren sehen, bitte mich informieren,
es gibt natuerlich finderlohn.

originalbild gibts doch noch eins:


----------



## herbie26 (15. Februar 2011)

Muss mich leider auch einreihen:

Regensburg, Kellerabteil meiner Wohnung.


Red Bull Pro Factory:

weiß, komplette XT Ausstattung, Formula K24 Bemsen, Fox Talas Gabel, Manitou Swinger Air X4SPV Dämpfer, DT Swiss Naben und Felgen 
Rahmennummer: F08121567


Bergamont:

XTR Schaltung, Truvativ Holzfeller Kurbel, Avid Elixir 5 Bremsen, DT Swiss 440 Naben, vorne DT-Swiss 6.1D und Hinten Sun Singletrack Felge

Doppelbrückengabel von Kowa und Rock Shox Monarch Dämpfer

Rahmennummer: d71s00460



Belohnung gibt es in Form von Geld und dem ersten Schlag in die Fresse von dem ....


----------



## bascom (15. Februar 2011)

hm. bloed. wie kommen die diebe immer nur in die keller rein ? liest man ja häufig . .


----------



## smo (15. Februar 2011)

bascom schrieb:


> hm. bloed. wie kommen die diebe immer nur in die keller rein ? liest man ja häufig . .


Gewalt. Bei mir wurde die Kellertür einfach aufgestemmt. Frage ist eher, woher wissen die Diebe immer wo es was zu holen gibt? Ich hatte bspw. hier erst ein halbes Jahr gewohnt, in welchem ich gesundheitsbedingt nicht einmal gefahren bin. Auch sonst wusste niemand aus meinem Bekanntenkreis hier von dem Rad. Und laut Polizei war keine Einbruchsserie bekannt. Von daher bringt beim Nachhausefahren umschauen oder Schleifen fahren nur wenig. Ist der falsche Nachbarsbekannte, der falsche Handwerker etc. einmal dem Rad auf die Schliche gekommen ist der Keller wohl der falsche Platz.


----------



## herbie26 (15. Februar 2011)

Problem ist, dass man zusätzlich noch zur Haustüre noch eine weitere Stahltüre öffnen muss, wo nur Leute, die in diesem Teil des Kellers ihre "Box" haben. In die anderen Bereiche des Kellers kommt man gar nicht rein, da der Schlüssel nicht passt (hab ich mal getestet). D.H. der Dieb könnte einer aus dem Haus sein, was die Anzahl an möglichen Tätern eingrenzt, aber es sind immer noch knapp 30 Leute, die in Frage kommen würden... und nun?


----------



## bascom (15. Februar 2011)

mein kumpel hatte mal glueck. dem habense dat rad ausm keller gemobst. und tage später is damit einer im hausflur rumgerannt. hoher IQ lässt grüßen.

bei mir uss auch ne feuertür aufgeschlossen werden, ne klinke hat die nicht. aber mein radl steht i.d. immer nur im hinterhof, ausser sichweite. dann blockiert noch ein tor den hinterhof mit zacken oben drupp.


----------



## herbie26 (15. Februar 2011)

bascom schrieb:


> mein kumpel hatte mal glueck. dem habense dat rad ausm keller gemobst. und tage später is damit einer im hausflur rumgerannt. hoher IQ lässt grüßen.
> 
> bei mir uss auch ne feuertür aufgeschlossen werden, ne klinke hat die nicht. aber mein radl steht i.d. immer nur im hinterhof, ausser sichweite. dann blockiert noch ein tor den hinterhof mit zacken oben drupp.



soviel Glück hätte ich auch gerne. Der Typ würde dann gleich auf den Zacken bei dir landen.


----------



## Cedric_RE (15. Februar 2011)

Wie sieht das aus mit eine Versicherung?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xvx (15. Februar 2011)

also mit der versicherung is es bei mir so abgelaufen:
1. diebstahl der polizei melden un aktenzeichen der hausrat versicherung geben. die polizei muss es als einen EINBRUCHDIEBSTAHL anerkennen, sonst zahlt keiner was... (also wenn Türen im Haus offenstehen, keine chance!)
2. eine genaue Liste mit Preisen und Belegen der Polizei und der Versicherung geben un dann heißt es abwarten...^^

bei mir hat es ca. 2 oder 3 Wochen gedauert und ich hatte alles wieder komplett aufm Konto.


----------



## xTr3Me (16. Februar 2011)

was ist das fÃ¼r eine versicherung die sowas zahlt? ich habe mich mal nach fahrradversicherungen umgesehen und unter 200-300â¬ gabs da nichts.. und die maximalkosten fÃ¼r das fahrrad liegen dann bei 1200-1500â¬. keine chance mit nem normalen fully...


----------



## EvilEvo (16. Februar 2011)

In jede Hausratversicherung kann man eine "Fahrradklausel" einbauen. Diese wird grundsÃ¤tzlich prozentual auf die gesamte Hausratssumme genommen. Wie hoch dieser Anteile fÃ¼r FahrrÃ¤der ist, kann man selbst festlegen, problematisch ist eben, je mehr Prozente fÃ¼rÂ´s Fahrrad eingetragen sind, desto hÃ¶her sind natÃ¼rlich die BeitrÃ¤ge. Wir haben z.B. 2% der Hausratssumme fÃ¼r FahrrÃ¤der drin, das deckt gerade mal 1200â¬ ab. 4000-5000â¬ wÃ¤hren angebracht, um alle RÃ¤der abzudecken, dann liegt man aber schon bei 8% und dementsprechend wÃ¤hren die BeitrÃ¤ge fÃ¼rÂ´s Fahrrad auch 4 mal so hoch und das lohnt nicht mehr.

Edit: Bei einer Fahrradklausel ist das Fahrrad auch auÃerhalb des Wohnbereichs gesichert, wenn es angeschlossen ist/wahr.


----------



## coffee_box (16. Februar 2011)

hey leute,

ist zwar kein High-end Hobel, dafür aber das Alltagsrad meiner Mum.
Hat immerhin nen 1000 gekostet...

In der Nacht vom 15.02.2011 zum 16.01.2011 wurde in Karlsruhe, Waldstadt in der Insterburgerstr. 22 a ein dunkelgrün-eloxierter CAMPUS Tourer TR1 geklaut. Doppel angeschlossen sollte es 1-2 min gedauert haben. Das Rad ist ohne Decals und die Anbauteile sind alle schwarz, die Gabel hat die selbe Farbe wie der Rahmen. Wer etwas weiß, gesehen hat oder ein solches bike angeboten bekommt bitte ich sich bei mir zu melden. Finderlohn versprochen!

Das besondere an dem Rad: keine Kettenschaltung wie das Beispiel sondern eine Nexus 7 Nabe und nur eine Bremse vorne, Hebel rechts (!)

http://www.campus-bike.de/catalog/TR1.pdf


----------



## Harvester (16. Februar 2011)

Thema Versicherung: Das Rad gehört grundsätzlich erstmal zum Hausrat. Damit ist es zu Hause und in Benutzung versichert. Zu bestimmten Uhrzeiten (nachts) ist es genauso versichert, wenn es in Benutzung ist z.B Fahrt ins/vom Kino oä. Normalerweise ist das Bike dann mit einem bestimmten prozentualen Anteil an der Gesammtversicherungssumme. Wenn der Wert des Bikes diesen Satz übersteigt kann man entweder des Prozentsatz (teuer) erhöhen oder man erhöht die Gesammtversicherungssumme. Je nachdem was günstiger ist.


----------



## xvx (16. Februar 2011)

also ich hab die fahrradklausel bei mir mit 500.- drin. (kostet bei meiner versicherung ca. 11.- / jahr)
un meine hausrat kostet mich komplett (2 Personen Haushalt) 56.- im jahr.
mein bike war gebraucht un hatte nen wert von 1000.-
plus die ganzen sachen die noch geklaut wurden, war ich dann bei 1700.-, die mir komplett ersetzt worden. ^^ 
ich werde meine fahrradklausel au nit wirklich höher schrauben da ich in der Stadt bald mitm slebstbau-fixie unterwegs bin, was keine 500.- wert ist 
mein faith 0 wird ausserhalb des waldes nicht bewegt


----------



## agro (18. Februar 2011)

http://soulbiker.com/images/geklaute_bikes_stuttgart.pdf


----------



## herbie26 (18. Februar 2011)

Alter Fadder.... Ich dachte schon, mein Diebstahl ist hart aber der von agro... Willkommen im Club und herzliches Beileid! 
Hast evtl. noch Rahmennummern?


----------



## agro (18. Februar 2011)

...sind die räder von nem freund...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## atha58 (18. Februar 2011)

so mich hat es auch erwischt 
mir wurden zwei bikes aus dem dachboden(5.etage) geklaut 
sie wurden in der nacht vom 16. zum 17.februar anscheinend runtergetragen und das schloss wurde durchgebrochen und mitgenommen 

Rocky Mountain Switch 03 Special Edition (rot-weiß) 
Guderreit M60 (schwarz)

falls ihr sie irgendwo sieht bitte bei mir melden 
ich wohn in aachen 


und noch was:
ich hab jetzt angst mir ein neues zu kaufen weil ich kein bock hab das es wieder geklaut wird ist das schonmal jemanden passiert das ihn 2 mal hintereinander das bike 
gestohlen wurde?


----------



## trixter78 (18. Februar 2011)

Wenn die Räder vom Dachboden geklaut wurden kannste ja davon ausgehen, dass jemand aus dem Haus was damit zu tun hat. Wer vermutet schon Räder aufem Dachboden!?
Von daher würde ich ein neues Rad sicherlich nicht dorthin stellen. Kein Platz in der Wohnung?


----------



## Jack2332 (18. Februar 2011)

Es kommt darauf an wie hoch euere Hausratversicherung einen Diebstahlt absichert.
Bei manchen Versicherungsgesellschaften sind es 2% und bei anderen 5% des Wertes vom Fahrrad. 
z.b.:

Bei einem Bike Wert von 2500,00 Euronen muß die höhe Deckungssumme bei ca 75.000,00 Euronen liegen.

Bei meiner Hausratversicherng wäre das Bike zwischen 22.00 Uhr und 06.00 Uhr nicht versichert, wenn ich es draussen anketten würde. 

Wichtig ist sind folgende Dinge:
1. Fotos vom Bike machen
2. Teile Liste erstellen
3. Fahrrad codieren lassen
4. Versicherung anrufen

Mein Bike steht bei mir im Flur (Wohung) und die liegt auch im Dachgeschoss (5 Stock).


----------



## MS1980 (18. Februar 2011)

Jack2332 schrieb:


> Bei einem Bike Wert von 2500,00 Euronen muß die höhe Deckungssumme bei ca 75.000,00 Euronen liegen.
> 
> Bei meiner Hausratversicherng wäre das Bike zwischen 22.00 Uhr und 06.00 Uhr nicht versichert, wenn ich es draussen anketten würde.


 
richtig, bei meiner ist abends nach 22uhr draußen auch kein Schutz ...

meine hausratsumme ist auf 20.000 gesetzt, sonst wird das richtig teuer, hier in Hamburg, 

mir haben sie auch schon mein Dirtbike geklaut aus n Keller, aber da habe ich noch im Ghetto gewohnt...

versicherung hat 1000 bezahlt ...,war ok ...

danach umgezogen ...

mein neues Bike is weit über 6000 wert, 
klar das das nur in der wohnung steht und gut das nur Rentner hier wohnen ...


----------



## farao (18. Februar 2011)

MS1980 schrieb:


> klar das das nur in der wohnung steht und gut das nur Rentner hier wohnen ...


Beste Diebstahlsicherung überhaupt. Sind den ganzen Tag zu Hause und schauen neugierig, was so passiert 

gruß
farao


----------



## Hamburger Jung (19. Februar 2011)

Gab es nicht eine Statistik, dass 80% der Diebstähle aus dem näheren Umfeld kommen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockstarEnergy (19. Februar 2011)

Jap, die Statistik hab ich auch schon gesehen...


----------



## Freckles (19. Februar 2011)

MS1980 schrieb:


> richtig, bei meiner ist abends nach 22uhr draußen auch kein Schutz ...
> 
> meine hausratsumme ist auf 20.000 gesetzt, sonst wird das richtig teuer, hier in Hamburg,
> 
> ...



Es gibt neuerdings Hausratversicherungen, bei denen man den Hausrat recht niedrig versichern kann und noch einen Fahrradbaustein von beliebiger Höhe dazubuchen kann, z.B. die AXA. So habe ich das, mal sehen ob sie auch bezahlen ....


----------



## MS1980 (19. Februar 2011)

ok, davon habe ich bis jetzt noch nichts gehört. was bezahlst denn im Monat dafür ?

ich bin immer davon ausgegangen das mir keiner das Rad klaut,weil se mich ja kennen ...

aber wie man ja leiders immer mehr hört, tun es wohl die "lieben Nachbarn", gerade weil sie ein kennen ...

ich wollte damals mein Bike mal speziell versichern,aber das hätte im Jahr fast 700 gekostet, 

gehen wir mal davon aus, das es nicht geklaut wird(das hofft doch jeder), denn bezahlst jedes Jahr umsonst, war mir also zu teuer ...

man kann also nur hoffen,das es nicht passiert, denn es geht mir nicht nur um's Geld,sondern um das persönliche, was einen damit verbindet ...


----------



## Stunt-beck (20. Februar 2011)

MS1980 schrieb:


> ok, davon habe ich bis jetzt noch nichts gehÃ¶rt. was bezahlst denn im Monat dafÃ¼r ?
> 
> ich bin immer davon ausgegangen das mir keiner das Rad klaut,weil se mich ja kennen ...
> 
> ...



Das hÃ¤ngt von der zu versichernden Hausratsumme und dem Neuwert des Fahrrades ab. Gugs du hier: http://www.axa.de/servlet/PB/menu/1078270/index.html

Ich habe 2000â¬ fÃ¼rs Rad und zahle 75â¬/Jahr.

Viele GrÃ¼Ãe
Freckles (vom nicht eigenen Account  )


----------



## jstimming (20. Februar 2011)

Gestohlen in Düsseldorf, am 05.02.2011; 15:45-16:00, Düsseldorf Arkaden
Individualnummer: nicht vorhanden
Hersteller: GT (bitte nicht verwechseln mit Giant)
Typenbezeichnung: Full suspension mountainbike

Weitere Angaben zum Rad:
Laufräder des Herstellers SPIN carbon, 3 Speichen, Karamel lackiert
Lenkrad KORE
Schaltung Shimano Deore XT
Rahmen alu, carbon nicht lackiert


----------



## mightyEx (21. Februar 2011)

@jstimming: ich würde noch ein Bild einstellen. Deine Beschreibung ist relativ allgemein gehalten.

Dat Lenk-Dingens heißt übrigends Lenker beim Fahrrad  .


----------



## shmee (21. Februar 2011)

Zu der Versicherungsdiskussion, ich will nichts Falsches erzählen, aber zumindest bei meiner Versicherung ist es so: So lange das Fahrrad in einem abgeschlossenen Raum steht, der zur Wohnung gehört, also die Wohnung selbst, ein Keller, zu dem nur man selbst Zugang hat oder bei Häusern ein Schuppen/Garage auf dem versicherten Grundstück, gehört das Fahrrad einfach ganz normal zum Hausrat und wird bei Einbruchdiebstahl entsprechend der normalen Regeln erstattet. 

Erst wenn das Radl in einem gemeinsam genutzten Fahrradkeller, im Hof, oder halt unterwegs abgeschlossen rumsteht, greifen die gesonderten Fahrradregelen (1%, etc.).


----------



## Jack2332 (21. Februar 2011)

@jstimming: Welches Modell von GT war es den, die haben ja nun mal ein paar im Angebot z.B. 
das Force oder Marathon?
Alleine die Felgen sind sehr auffällig. Drück dir die Daumen.


----------



## EvilEvo (21. Februar 2011)

shmee schrieb:


> Zu der Versicherungsdiskussion, ich will nichts Falsches erzählen, aber zumindest bei meiner Versicherung ist es so: So lange das Fahrrad in einem abgeschlossenen Raum steht, der zur Wohnung gehört, also die Wohnung selbst, ein Keller, zu dem nur man selbst Zugang hat oder bei Häusern ein Schuppen/Garage auf dem versicherten Grundstück, gehört das Fahrrad einfach ganz normal zum Hausrat und wird bei Einbruchdiebstahl entsprechend der normalen Regeln erstattet.
> 
> Erst wenn das Radl in einem gemeinsam genutzten Fahrradkeller, im Hof, oder halt unterwegs abgeschlossen rumsteht, greifen die gesonderten Fahrradregelen (1%, etc.).



Ohne das evtl. Falsche zu unterschreiben, bin ich mir ziemlich sicher, dass es genauso ist .


----------



## bascom (21. Februar 2011)

also bei mir wars nu schon dat dritte rad, aber bei den ersten beiden habbich auch mist gebaut )
man glaubt eben an das gute im menschen lol


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shmee (21. Februar 2011)

EvilEvo schrieb:


> Ohne das evtl. Falsche zu unterschreiben, bin ich mir ziemlich sicher, dass es genauso ist .


----------



## MS1980 (21. Februar 2011)

ja ist richtig, wenn das Bike im Eigenen Keller steht, denn gibt's auch kaum Ärger mit der Versicherung ...

sobald es aber für andere zugänglich ist, denn ist das schon schwieriger und wenn das Fahrrad zwischen 22 - 6uhr draußen steht, denn wird es richtig schwer ..., da zahlt keine , 

(denn werfen sie dir grobe fahrlässigkeit vor....)

steht auch in jeder Hausrat drinne, solltet ihr euch mal informieren ...

ich hatte bis jetzt 6 verschiedene Anbieter und jedesmal als ich mein Bike miteinbringen wollte, haben sie gleich drauf hingewiesen ...

gruß Marko


----------



## MS1980 (21. Februar 2011)

bascom schrieb:


> man glaubt eben an das gute im menschen lol


 

die Zeiten sind vorbei, heute kannste kein mehr trauen ...


----------



## hillnator (22. Februar 2011)

Quen schrieb:


> Genau so sieht es aus, und nicht anders!
> 
> Ich will ehrlich gesagt gar nicht wissen, wieviel mein Zaskar (Custom-Made, locker über 7500 DM wert) nach dem Diebstahl gebracht hat.
> 
> ...


 
-----------------------------------------------------------------------  Mir wurde mal als ich mir ein neues Fahrrad gekauft habe, am Tag danach das Bike aus dem KELLER gestohlen, nur weil unsre sch... Untermieter die Haustür offengelassen ham. 2 Wochen danach geh ich bei uns an der Kirche vorbei und da kommt einer der *9 *war entgegen und wollte mir mein gestohlenes Bike für *20  *verkaufen!


----------



## MS1980 (22. Februar 2011)

ja wie schon gesagt, man selber steckt da soviel rein und denn kommt da irgendein Penner, der klaut das und bietet es den nächsten für nen klecker Betrag an ...

achja, was hast mit den Bengel gemacht?


----------



## hillnator (22. Februar 2011)

MS1980 schrieb:


> ja wie schon gesagt, man selber steckt da soviel rein und denn kommt da irgendein Penner, der klaut das und bietet es den nächsten für nen klecker Betrag an ...
> 
> achja, was hast mit den Bengel gemacht?


 
Erst ma ordentlich zusammen geschissen und dann mit ihm nach Haus gegangen und seinen Eltern erzählt... Gab: Fernsehverbot(1 Jahr), Laptop ganz weg und Bekannten verkauft, bis 16 kein Taschengeld mehr und musste mein Fahrrad putzen.


----------



## davidhellmann (23. Februar 2011)

Was haltet ihr von einer Art Alarmanlage für die Bikes:

http://www.kevin-passt-auf.de/

Hat heute einer auf Arbeit mit gehabt. Wenn man das so versteckt das es für den Dieb nicht Sichtbar ist dann ist das sicher nicht uninteressant. Ob es abschreckt?


----------



## Julian0o (23. Februar 2011)

Wenn ein Schloss dran ist was erst geknackt werden muss dann bestimmt...


----------



## davidhellmann (23. Februar 2011)

OK, ja das natürlich vorrausgesetzt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jack2332 (25. Februar 2011)

Zu dem Thema: "_ Ich habe mein Bike auch nicht versichert, da ich es NIE irgendwo stehenlasse..."
_Hmm, denke genau so, nur meines ist versichert, aber was machst du wenn du eins auf die Fresse bekommst"? Wer zahlt dann?


----------



## µ_d (25. Februar 2011)

Jack2332 schrieb:


> Zu dem Thema: "_ Ich habe mein Bike auch nicht versichert, da ich es NIE irgendwo stehenlasse..."
> _Hmm, denke genau so, nur meines ist versichert, aber was machst du wenn du eins auf die Fresse bekommst"? Wer zahlt dann?



meine Hausrat versichert Raubüberfall mit, ich darf dem Räuber nur nicht, auf sein Geheiß hin, in eine dunkle Gasse folgen (steht so, oder so ähnlich im Kleingedruckten).


----------



## Aragonion (26. Februar 2011)

Ich würd es auch nicht herausfordern und irgendwo am HBF abstellen in der dunkelsten Ecke troz Abus 1060 Schloß.
Schlösser sind für Mich nur dafür da wenn Ich in den Laden gehe aber nicht zum draußen übernachten.


----------



## trixter78 (26. Februar 2011)

Will ja nicht rumnörgeln, aber das sollte doch eigentlich ein Thread sein, in den man ab und zu reinschaut um vielleicht mal ein geklautes Bike wieder zu erkennen. Diese Posts gehen mittlerweile aber total unter!!!


----------



## apfelboy (27. Februar 2011)

Kann MS1980 eigentlich nur zustimmen - Ich habe mein altes Bike letzen Sommer an ne Parkbank (wie ueblich) angekettet und bin nach paar lecker Bierchen so gegen Mitternacht wieder zurueck gekommen. Leider war das Bike weg. Von der Versicherung gabs auch nichts...

Seitdem fahre ich auch nichtmehr mit dem Bike in den Biergarten


----------



## kroiterfee (4. März 2011)

wenn ich in dne biergarten fahre, dann stehts bike neben mir am tisch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wildbiker (4. März 2011)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> wenn ich in dne biergarten fahre, dann stehts bike neben mir am tisch.



Ja, darauf leg ich zwar auch immer Wert, aber wir sind mal verwiesen worden als wir unsere Bikes am Zaun im Freisitz anlehnen wollten. Man meinte vorm Freisitz (dieser war eingezäunt) sind Radständer. Naja, haben unsere Räder geschnappt und sind weg..


----------



## Somnium (5. März 2011)

Eben wurde mir in KÃ¶ln eine Supernova E3-Triple in titangrau entwendet. Wurde von Supernova fÃ¼r das Team AS-Quantec werkseitig mit stÃ¤rkeren LEDs getuned. Weist kleinere technische Defekte auf.
Der/die ÃbeltÃ¤ter/in hat das Kabel abgerissen...
100â¬ fÃ¼r die Lampe (der Sponsor freut sich, ich brauche eine), 100â¬ fÃ¼r den Namen.
Ich wÃ¼rde mich sehr freuen, wenn das Teil wieder auftauchen wÃ¼rde.


----------



## AnotherB0y (9. März 2011)

Es gibt hier wirklich einige Leute die es nicht nachvollziehen kÃ¶nnen wie weh es tut wenn einem das Bike geklaut wird.

Ihr mÃ¼sst einfach mal 7000 â¬ in ein Fahrrad reinstecken , wenn euer Bike dann geklaut wird und ihr meldet es der Versicherung bekommt ihr wahrscheinlich einen lÃ¤cherlichen Zeitwert von 700â¬.

Ihr wollt doch nicht ernsthaft behaupten das ihr dann hier mit einem lÃ¤chelnden Gesicht im Forum postet und dann nichtmal Sauer werdet wenn jemand ein Kommentar abgibt : wie "Ist doch nicht so schlimm" , man kÃ¶nnte ausrasten.

Es geht auch um das Geld , klar.
Aber den meisten geht es halt um das Feeling was dann weg ist.
Jedes Bike ist etwas anders  , man weiss wie sein Bike reagiert , weiss genau wie es wann fÃ¤hrt unter welchen Bedingungen  , welche MÃ¤ngel es evtl. hat , welche Vorteile etc. , das schafft einfach Liebe zum Bike!

Kauft man sich ein neues , hat man neue Eigenschaften.
Achja: Wir sind nicht alle KrÃ¶sus.


----------



## cubaner56 (9. März 2011)

AnotherB0y schrieb:


> Es gibt hier wirklich einige Leute die es nicht nachvollziehen können wie weh es tut wenn einem das Bike geklaut wird.
> 
> Ihr müsst einfach mal 7000  in ein Fahrrad reinstecken , wenn euer Bike dann geklaut wird und ihr meldet es der Versicherung bekommt ihr wahrscheinlich einen lächerlichen Zeitwert von 700.
> 
> ...



Eins weiß ich definitiv, ein 7000Euro teures Fahrrad, so ich es denn besäße, würde mir NIEMAND außerhalb meiner Wohnung klauen!!! Und selbst in der Wohnung würde es dort noch angeschlossen stehen!
Aber außerhalb lässt man sowas doch wohl NICHT aus den Augen!!


----------



## knartzt (10. März 2011)

AnotherB0y schrieb:


> Ihr müsst einfach mal 7000  in ein Fahrrad reinstecken , wenn euer Bike dann geklaut wird und ihr meldet es der Versicherung bekommt ihr wahrscheinlich einen lächerlichen Zeitwert von 700.




-Dann hat derjenige die falsche Versicherung! Für mein 10 Jahre altes Focus habe ich den Neuwert + Anbauteile bekommen.


Gruss knartzt


----------



## atha58 (10. März 2011)

hey,

ich hab gestern den brief von der polizei gekriegt wo drin steht das sie die bikes nicht gefunden haben und das,das verfahren eingestellt wurde 

den brief sollte ich zur verischerung bringen 
weiß jemand wie viele tage/wochen es dauert bis man das geld aufs konto überwiesen kriegt

Ps:ich bin bei huk-coburg verischert


----------



## herbie26 (10. März 2011)

Frag erst einmal bei der Versicherung nach, ob sie den Brief mit der Einstellung des Verfahrens brauchen. Und wenn ja, schick ihnen eine Kopie.

Wie lange das dauert kann ich dir auch nicht genau sagen. Bei einem einfachen Diebstahl hat die ganze Schadenregulierung 3 Wochen gedauert. Bei meinen Rädern wird da von der Versicherung natürlich etwas mehr Aufwand betrieben. Mittlerweile sind bei mir 4 Wochen vorbei und warte noch auf eine hoffentlich positive Aussage meiner Versicherung.


----------



## atha58 (10. März 2011)

danke für die antwort


----------



## b-i-t (11. März 2011)

Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, ging es bei meinem ersten Schadensfall (ausgebautes Vorder- oder Hinterrad) sehr schnell. Ich glaube da war das Geld zwei Wochen nach dem Vorfall auf dem Konto. Bei den folgenden Vorfällen hat es immer ein bischen länger gedauert, bis ich zuletzt über 3 Monate warten musste. Naja und gekündigt habe sie mir natürlich auch noch. Die ganze Geschichte gibt's hier auch irgendwo im Thread nachzulesen. Seitdem steht das Rad nicht mehr im Keller oder sonstwo, sondern nur noch in meiner Wohnung unter wenigstens im Sichtbereich äußerst vertrauenswürdiger Personen.


----------



## aene (11. März 2011)

hallo Zusammen
mir wurde am Dienstag in *Freiburg* mein geliebtes *Mountainbike  geklaut*.
Ich bitte also alle Freiburger: Haltet die Augen in der Stadt und im  Wald (und auf dem Schwarzmarkt) offen!
Und alle anderen: Vielleicht lÃ¤uft euch das Rad ja im Internet Ã¼ber den  Weg, weil der Dieb es mÃ¶glichst schnell verscherbeln will, wer weiÃ.
Eine Beschreibung findet ihr hier:

*[FONT="]MOUNTAINBIKE GEKLAUT !!![/FONT][/COLOR][/B]
  [B][COLOR=red][FONT="]FINDERLOHN: 100â¬ !!![/FONT]*
*[FONT="]Am Di, 8.3.11, ca. 19h   in Freiburg (StÃ¼hlinger), GuntramstraÃe[/FONT][/COLOR][/B]

    [B][COLOR=black][FONT="]HAIBIKE Race Star SL [/FONT]*(2009)

*[FONT="]Farbe: SCHWARZ (weiÃe  Schrift âHAIBIKEâ)[/FONT][/COLOR][/B]

  [B][COLOR=black][FONT="]FULL SUSPENSION (Gabel:  RockShox Reba, DÃ¤mpfer: Fox), SHIMANO XT Schaltung, MAVIC LaufrÃ¤der,  Reifen: NOBBY NIC, Bremsen: MAGURA LOUISE, âTERRYâ-Sattel mit weiÃem  Schmetterling[/FONT]*

*ein Foto vom Rad findet ihr im Anhang!*

*[FONT="]Hinweise bitte an: 0170 30  38 672 !!![/FONT][/COLOR][/B]
  [B][COLOR=red][FONT="]oder:  [email protected][/FONT]*

Vielen Dank schonmal an euch!
GrÃ¼Ãe!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jstimming (11. März 2011)

Hi, ich wünsche dir, was man mir gewünscht hat, viel Glück und hoffentlich bekommst du das bike in guten Zustand wieder zurück.


----------



## Don_Green (13. März 2011)

Am 13.03.11 ist jemand in meine Garage in Hamburg, St.Georg eingebrochen und hat das Schloss geknackt und mein geliebtes Trial-Bike gestohlen.

KST ACIDROP Rahmen 26â
Magura HS33 Bremsen, EisbÃ¤r edition (weiÃ)
Gusset Jury SL Street Stahlgabel
Holzfeller Tretkurbel

Wer etwas weiÃ, bitte unter 0160 31 83 992 oder per PN
melden, ich bin um jeden Hinweis dankbar.


----------



## el comandante (13. März 2011)




----------



## dersteinmetz (17. März 2011)

Mein geliebtes Helius wurde letzten Dienstag aus der verschlossenen Tiefgarage gestohlen. Vielleicht fährt es ja irgendwem über den Weg.


----------



## jstimming (18. März 2011)

Hi, wäre gut zu wissen in welcher Region du  wohnst! Grüße


----------



## 4mate (18. März 2011)

jstimming schrieb:


> Hi, wäre gut zu wissen in welcher Region du  wohnst! Grüße





> *Ort*
> monnem


Zu deutsch: Mannheim


----------



## dersteinmetz (18. März 2011)

4mate schrieb:


> Zu deutsch: Mannheim



Richtig, Mannheim!


----------



## Radwegverneiner (23. März 2011)

Hier mal was recht aktuelles. Vielleicht hilft es dem einem oder anderem sein Bike wieder zu bekommen.
http://www.polizeibericht-dresden.d...couragierter-zeuge-schnappt-zwei-fahrraddiebe


----------



## Rockardo (24. März 2011)

Hallo.
Mir hat man gestern mein Cube Stereo RX von 2010 vom FahrradtrÃ¤ger geklaut.
Ich wohne in Merchweiler (Saarland). Wer also im Umkreis ein solches Rad mit nem goldenen Dartmoorlenker sieht, kann sich bitte bei mir melden.  
Ich setze einen Finderlohn von 300â¬ aus.

Vielen Dank schonmal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrJerwain (24. März 2011)

Das Fahrrad meines Nachbars war von der einen auf die andere Minute weg. War auch ein sehr teures MTB, aber später stellte sich herraus, dass es nur die Schwester ausgeborgt hatte, ohne etwas zu sagen. Wir hatten schon fast die Polizei alarmiert... 

Trotzdem hat mich das dazu bewegt, mein neues Hanzz NICHT in die Garage oder den Unterstand zu stellen, sondern es entweder mit auf mein Zimmer zu tragen oder im Keller unter einem Tuch zu deponieren. Man weiß ja leider nie, wie weit solche Leute gehen.
Mein altes Giant steht nachwievor im Unterstand. Das hat aber auch schon richtig abgefahrene Kränze und weiß der Geier was da alles kaputt ist, aber es ist mir die Mühe nicht wert es auch in den Keller oder aufs Zimmer zu hiefen. Abschließen tu ich es trotzdem, aber das hält einige ja leider auch nicht ab.


----------



## Insomnia- (24. März 2011)

Also nachdem einige "finstere" Mitmenschen welche ich mit sicherheit meinem näheren Umfeld zuordnen kann an meiner Garage rumgewerkelt haben(Allerdings vermutlich in Aussicht au die inneliegenden Motorenteile), habe ich mein Trialrad und mein Fully im Zimmer stehen. Lediglich das Stadtrad steht noch in der Garage. Dieser Vorfall war auch erst vor geraumer Zeit.
Schon erschreckend =/
Viel Glück euch allen.


----------



## sub-xero (24. März 2011)

Nur mal so eine allgemeine Info:

Als ich letzte Woche spätabends mit dem Auto heimgefahren bin, habe ich beobachtet, wie in München eine Polizeistreife einen Kleinbus mit großem Anhänger an der Autobahn angehalten hat. Auf dem Anhänger waren locker 20 Mountainbikes gestapelt. Der Kleinbus war auf dem Weg in Richtung Salzburg (Ungarn?).

Meiner Meinung nach braucht Ihr nicht damit rechnen, dass ein gestohlenes teueres Bike in der Stadt, in der es geklaut wurde, noch einmal auftaucht. Eher wird es nach Osteuropa oder sonstwohin transportiert, dann weiterverkauft oder ausgeschlachtet. 

P.S.: Wenn Euch das Bike direkt aus dem Haus oder dem abgeschlossenen Keller geklaut wird, könnt Ihr zu 90% davon ausgehen, dass es ein böser Nachbar war. (Aussage eines Kripo-Beamten.)


----------



## DiaryOfDreams (24. März 2011)

sub-xero schrieb:


> P.S.: Wenn Euch das Bike direkt aus dem Haus oder dem abgeschlossenen Keller geklaut wird, könnt Ihr zu 90% davon ausgehen, dass es ein böser Nachbar war. (Aussage eines Kripo-Beamten.)



Ich glaube das fände ich noch schlimmer, wenn ich sowas vermuten würde, weil man sich dann immerzu fragt wer es war und ob man denjenigen nicht jeden Tag freundlich grüßt.


----------



## dersteinmetz (24. März 2011)

DiaryOfDreams schrieb:


> Ich glaube das fände ich noch schlimmer, wenn ich sowas vermuten würde, weil man sich dann immerzu fragt wer es war und ob man denjenigen nicht jeden Tag freundlich grüßt.



so seh ich das auch. niemand ausser meine hausmitbewohner und n paar nachbarn weiss, dass in unserer verschlossenen tiefgarage mein rad stand.


----------



## Insomnia- (25. März 2011)

Also wenn man in unsere Garage sieht ( wenn dann mal das Garagentor auf ist beim sachen herausnehmen) sieht man nur Gartengeräte, hinzu kommt das die garage hinterm Haus ist und somit niemand in diese einsehen kann, selbst wenn sie offen ist.
Also MUSS es in meinem Fall jemand aus dem Freundeskreis gewesen seien, der weiß das bei mir eben diese Teile hinten in der Garage liegen welche auch über einen gewissen Wert verfügen.
Ich habe daraufhin erstmal den Kontakt zu gewissen Leuten abgebrochen...
MFG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerandereJan (25. März 2011)

Insomnia- schrieb:


> Ich habe daraufhin erstmal den Kontakt zu gewissen Leuten abgebrochen...




...die Geister die ich rief?


----------



## Insomnia- (26. März 2011)

wie meinst du das?


----------



## DerandereJan (26. März 2011)

Du hast Kontakt zu Leuten die klauen.....??

Brichst diesen aber ab, wenn dir was geklaut wird.....??

Ich hoffe, ich habe deinen Post falsch verstanden....


----------



## Insomnia- (26. März 2011)

Also ich meinte damit, dass ich den Kontakt zu gewissen Menschen abgebrochen habe da ich vermute, dass diese was damit zu tun haben.
mMn muss es jemand aus dem Freundeskreis gewesen seien, da ich mir nicht vorstellen kann, dass Leute einfach auf gut Glück Garagen aufbrechen.
Und das bei mir in der garage "wertvolle" Teile lagern wussten wirklich nur eine Hand voll Leute. Daher diese Reaktion.

MFG


----------



## Norman. (27. März 2011)

Hi, vor 1 oder 2 Tagen wurde vor der Bikestation Bad Wildbad ein Giant Glory 1 2009 mit silberner lackierung und grünen Parts gestohlen, während der Besitzer ( nicht ich) nur kurz eine Tageskarte in der Bikesation gekauft hatte. D.h. er stand nur ein paar Meter vom Bike entfernt. Es ist zwar nicht mein Bike, aber ich finde es einfach beschissen, wenn Leute so dreist klauen. Vor allem lass' ich mein Bike auch öfters mal kurz vor der Türe stehen, was jetzt mit Sicherheit nicht mehr vorkommt..


----------



## jstimming (27. März 2011)

gib uns Bilder, alle Details die du hast! Publizier in Facebook oder wo auch immer, wir kriegen dise Typen


----------



## Tabletop84 (27. März 2011)

Norman. schrieb:


> Hi, vor 1 oder 2 Tagen wurde vor der Bikestation Bad Wildbad ein Giant Glory 1 2009 mit silberner lackierung und grünen Parts gestohlen, während der Besitzer ( nicht ich) nur kurz eine Tageskarte in der Bikesation gekauft hatte. D.h. er stand nur ein paar Meter vom Bike entfernt. Es ist zwar nicht mein Bike, aber ich finde es einfach beschissen, wenn Leute so dreist klauen. Vor allem lass' ich mein Bike auch öfters mal kurz vor der Türe stehen, was jetzt mit Sicherheit nicht mehr vorkommt..



Hm um die Bikestation ist es ja immer sehr ruhig und eigentlich stehen da auch nur Leute rum die selber fahren. Da muss ja extra einer hochgegangen sein und dann auf die richtige Gelegenheit gewartet haben. Komisch dass das niemand mitgekriegt hat.


----------



## botswana23 (31. März 2011)

Hallo,

am Wochenende hat irgendjemand unserem Sohn sein Islabike aus der Garage gestohlen. Also falls es Angeboten wird irgendwo bitte kurz Bescheid geben.

Das Rad ist Silber mit roter Schrift und hat Stollen Reifen von Schwalbe und rote Pedale.

Es ist eigentlich recht einzigartig, zB. mit roten KCNC Schnellspanner.











Gruss,
Novi


----------



## 4mate (31. März 2011)

Da gehörts rein  			 			     			Gestohlene Bikes!!!

und in dein Lokalforum *Stuttgart und Umgebung (*Wichtig:  			 			     			BIKE gestohlen bitte augen aufhalten)

und mehr Angaben zur Ausstattung, bitte.


----------



## Sentilo (31. März 2011)

Wie arm ist das denn, einem Kind das Rad zu klauen?

Und dann am besten noch stolz der eigenen Brut schenken: Guck mal, was Papa Dir Schönes mitgebracht hat ... Pfui Deibel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xXJojoXx (2. April 2011)

Hey,
besonders lustig ist es, wenn du aus der Schule raus, an den Fahrradständer gehst und dein Bike ist auf einmal weg.  Alles schon erlebt...:kotz:


----------



## Jbnk03 (3. April 2011)

xXJojoXx schrieb:


> Hey,
> besonders lustig ist es, wenn du aus der Schule raus, an den Fahrradständer gehst und dein Bike ist auf einmal weg.  Alles schon erlebt...:kotz:


Richtig, ist auch mal nem Kumpel passiert. Erstaunlicherweise stand es zwei Wochen später wieder genau an der gleichen Stelle.


----------



## Norman. (3. April 2011)

jstimming schrieb:


> gib uns Bilder, alle Details die du hast! Publizier in Facebook oder wo auch immer, wir kriegen dise Typen



Ich weiß nur, dass es einen Silbernen Rahmen und grüne Parts hatte. Allerdings ist ein wiederfinden tiemlich ausgeschlossen, da am selben Tag noch ein Fahrrad in BWB gestohlen wurde. Unten im Ort. Die Polizei meinte, dass sich in letzter Zeit viele polnische und tschechische Fahrradschieber in der Umgebung aufhalten.


----------



## xXJojoXx (3. April 2011)

Jbnk03 schrieb:


> Richtig, ist auch mal nem Kumpel passiert. Erstaunlicherweise stand es zwei Wochen später wieder genau an der gleichen Stelle.



Ich hab meins nie wieder gesehen


----------



## Bocacanosa (4. April 2011)

Hier passt das glaub ich besser hin:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=8175293&postcount=1116



lys3rg0 schrieb:


> Hi guys
> 
> I found this very expensive bike for sale for a small price so I smell something fishy, I am searching for the real owner.
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB_Schmelze (5. April 2011)

Hallo Ihr Lieben,...

mir wurde auch schön oft das Fahrrad geklaut. Habe vorher in einem Dörfchen gewohnt wo ich 15 Jahre lang Glück hatte und ich doch locker mein Fahrrad 24 Std vor der Türe stehen lassen konnte. Vielleicht hatte ich ja dort auch Glück. Nun wohne ich in einer größeren Stadt und 5 Räder mussten schon dran glauben. Ich finde es immer wieder schade. Habe mir vor ein paar Tagen wieder ein neues gekauft. Ich werde in Zukunft noch mehr drauf aufpassen aber wenn ich lese dass Fahrräder aus der Garage geklaut werden,... werd ich meins so gut es geht in der Wohnung postieren. Hoffe nur bei mir bricht keiner ein und flüchtet anschließend mit dem Fahrrad.


----------



## macmaegges (5. April 2011)

Entschuldigung wenn dir 5 Räder geklaut wurden, dann bist du selbst dran schuld, spätestens nach dem 2ten würd alles "IN" der Wohnung stehen, egal was sonstwer sagt !

Aber bitte fühl dich nicht angepisst, ich kann einfach nur nicht schlafen 

Ist zwar nicht sonderlich wertvoll, aber meinem Nachbarsjungen wurde sein Rad geklaut
Weiss grünes Mc Kenzie, Felgenbremsen, erkennt man direkt. Sind 2 Fette Rot/Weisse Abus Aufkleber auf dem Rahmen.
Gestohlen wurde es in Wörrstadt vorgestern Abend gegen 19 Uhr aus dem mit einem grossen Tor abgesperrten Hof.
Da kam der kleine doch tatsächlich (offensichtlich kurz nach dem Heulen) zu mir und fragt ob er mal mit meinem Rad fahren kann da seins geklaut wurde. 

Schade drum. ER hate viel spass damit


----------



## ole88 (5. April 2011)

ich trauere immer noch meinem blauen scale 50 hinterher das ich vor fast 5 jahren verloren habe, vor der schule gestohlen, 3 tage ausgenommen im bach wiedergefunden, rahmen durchgeschnitten an der stelle wo ich es festgemacht hatte, alles andre war weg, gabel, schaltung, etc. es war das geilste bike das ich hatte, und ich konnte nirgendswo in deutschland mehr eins auftreiben da es weder produziert wurde noch ein händler hatte, es war zum heulen.

jetzt hab ich n boulder bzw. seit 5 jahren. aber trotzdem
RIP


----------



## MTB_Schmelze (5. April 2011)

macmaegges schrieb:


> Entschuldigung wenn dir 5 Räder geklaut wurden, dann bist du selbst dran schuld, spätestens nach dem 2ten würd alles "IN" der Wohnung stehen, egal was sonstwer sagt !



Entschuldigung? Ist doch (fast) nichts passiert  
Verstehe schon was du meinst. Ob das mit der Schuld so stimmt oder ob das hier erwähnenswert ist? Ich habe mir bei letzterem MTB ein Schloss gekauft für 60 wobei man mir sagte, dass es sehr schwer zu knacken sei. Ich weiß auch, Geld sagt nicht viel über ein Produkt aus. Am Supermarkt an einem Ständer abgeschlossen wurde es mir dann entwendet. Mit welch monströsem Gerät muss man eigentlich tagsüber durch die Gegend ziehen um bemerkt zu werden?  Aber in der Stadt interessiert das wohl möglich kaum jemanden. War definitiv abgeschlossen. Ist ja auch nun mittelmäßig egal wie es geklaut wurde. Nebenbei konnte ich in meiner alten Wohnung größentechnisch kein Fahrrad abstellen.  



macmaegges schrieb:


> Aber bitte fühl dich nicht angepisst, ich kann einfach nur nicht schlafen


Was für eine flegelhafte Redensart  Geht mir aber auch so...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## silberwald (6. April 2011)

Falls jemand zufällig gestern in München am O2 Tower vorbeigekommen ist. Einem Kumpel wurde da gestern so um 14 Uhr sein Cube AMS 125 (vor dem Gebäude) geklaut.


----------



## Micha-L (10. April 2011)

Falls jemandem sein halbes Rad abhanden gekommen sein sollte...

http://cgi.ebay.de/Reba-Rock-Shox-F...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item4158548fb4


----------



## Mayhem04 (10. April 2011)

Mir haben sie das Bike geklaut !!!!!!!!!
Es stand oben im Hof nicht angeschlossen weil ich nur kurz runter in den keller bin um den Imbus zu holen und dann wars weg.

Also da ich der Überzeugung bin das genau dieses Fahrrad so gut wie keiner in Mainz hat ist dies recht einzigartig. und auf Grund der Matten Lackierung und der Farbe und dem ganzen auftreten direkt erkennbar. Als Finderlohn lass ich nen Kasten Bier springen. 

Danke


----------



## norman68 (10. April 2011)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=185240


----------



## surfjeck (11. April 2011)

Servus liebe Radgemeinde!

Mir wurde Samstag mein heiliges Stumpjumper Comp. geklaut. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Das Rad stand angeschlossen auf dem Aachener-Bahnhofsvorplatz, vorne an der Bushalte.
Es ist schön leuchtend blau, hat mavic crossland Räder und ne alte LX-Ausstattung. 
Entgegen Abbildung nen weißen Selle Sattel, weiße Schalt-,Bremszüge ,  weiße Griff-Enden und ne scheiß neue SID-Race Gabel in schwarz und  silbernen Sticker. Desweiteren sind die Schnellspanner von POP-Products.

Haltet bitte die Augen offen (so nen bike sieht man eigentlich selten)  und gebt mir Bescheid, ruft die Polizei und greift zum Baseballschläger,  falls ihr was wisst (Reihenfolge nicht festgelegt).

Vielen Dank.
Stefan.


----------



## Hasifisch (11. April 2011)

Dieses Bike habe ich 2007 gebraucht gekauft und es wurde mir 2009 aus dem Hausflur gestohlen. Wer der Dieb ist, weiß ich, der wurde wegen mehrfachen Diebstahles verknackt - nur habe ich da außer Genugtuung recht wenig von...
Ist schon eine Weile her - aber was soll's.
Jamis ist in Deutschland ein Exot, deshalb ist dieses Bike hier extrem selten. Wem ein solches mal in der Hand von Jugendlichen, Kids oder irgendwie zwielichtigen Gestalten, die sonst eher Baumarkträder fahren, aufgefallene ist - bitte Bescheid geben!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mercedes65 (12. April 2011)

Man wundert sich immer wieder, was das für Menschen sind. Hoffe du findest es bald wieder. Vor einem Jahr wurde meiner auch vor der Haustür gestohlen. Fand ihn selber am Waldrand beim spazieren gehen. Zufall.


----------



## Harry-Dirt (12. April 2011)

Ich wunder mich immer wieder wie man Bikes mit 500 euro gabeln am bahnhof stehen lassen kann oder so dämlich sein kann sein bike unabgeschlossen vor irgendwelchen läden stehen zu lassen.
So ******* es auch ist : gelegenheit macht diebe.


----------



## surfjeck (12. April 2011)

Harry-Dirt schrieb:


> Ich wunder mich immer wieder wie man Bikes mit 500 euro gabeln am bahnhof stehen lassen kann oder so dämlich sein kann sein bike unabgeschlossen vor irgendwelchen läden stehen zu lassen.
> So ******* es auch ist : gelegenheit macht diebe.



Nen gut abgeschlossenes Bike zu stehlen sehe ich nicht als Gelegenheit! Egal wo! Es ist einfach auch ne Frechheit und Unverschämtheit jemanden etwas zu entwenden. Und rechtens ists sowieso nicht.
Freu mich schon einen beim Bikeklau zu erwischen, um ihn belehren zu können!

Aber ich denke ne Diskussion gehoert nicht in diese Rubrik. WEg ist weg.


----------



## Friendsofmine (13. April 2011)

Wenn einer mein Bike versucht zu stehlen und ich ihn in den Händen habe, hole ich NICHT die Polente.
Dem kloppe ich mit nem Baseballschläger die Pfoten breit, das er nix mehr anfassen kann. Alles andere hilft nix.
Uns haben sie den AM DB 6 versucht zu klauen,nur wussten sie nicht das er GPS Ortung eingebaut hatte.
Nach 1 Tage waren sie wieder auf freiem Fuß. Muss ich das verstehen ? ......Nö.


----------



## 08-15 (13. April 2011)

diese GPS Ortung würd ich gern mal sehen..


----------



## Büscherammler (14. April 2011)

Der AM DB ist ein Auto, da ist es wohl auch kein Problem eine GPS Ortung unterzubringen


----------



## Mattulla (15. April 2011)

AnotherB0y schrieb:


> Ihr müsst einfach mal 7000  in ein Fahrrad reinstecken , wenn euer Bike dann geklaut wird und ihr meldet es der Versicherung bekommt ihr wahrscheinlich einen lächerlichen Zeitwert von 700.



Die Hausratversicherung ist eine Neuwertversicherung.


----------



## Scotty83 (15. April 2011)

Ab einem bestimmten Wert ist ein Rad nicht mehr wirklich versicherbar. 
Das mit der Hausratversicherung so wie dargestellt ist falsch.
Hierzu sollte man die Versicherungspolice genau lesen, die einzige Hausratversicherung  die den kompletten Neuwert eines hochwertigen Rades erstattet ist die der Allianz.
Man sollte sich die genaue Deckelungssumme erklären lassen.


----------



## EvilEvo (15. April 2011)

SchÃ¶n, dass du den Topf Allianz zu deiner Deckelung gefunden hast.
Deine Aussage ist aber auch schlichtweg falsch. Die Ergo sowie die Viktoria (frÃ¼her) bieten ebenfalls eine Neuwert-Abdeckung an.
Die FahrrÃ¤der sind, wenn angeschlossen, Ã¼berall zum Neuwert versichert, wennÂ´s so gewÃ¼nscht ist.
Problem ist imho bei jeder Fahrradversicherung Ã¼ber die Hausrat, dass sie anteilig am Hausrat berechnet wird und dementsprechend auch der monatliche Beitrag am Hausrat gemessen wird.
D.h. deine BeitrÃ¤ge steigen ins Unermessliche, je teurer dein Bike war, da der Prozentsatz ja auch erhÃ¶ht wird.
Wenn du z.B. eine Hausrat fÃ¼r 50.000â¬ abgeschlossen hast (bei einer 2-Zimmer Wohnung, junger Student oder gerade erst ins Arbeitsleben eingestiegen, realistische Summe) und du ein 7000â¬ Bike darin zum Wiederbeschaffungswert versichert werden soll, muss fÃ¼r dein Bike 14% des Hausrates nur das Fahrrad abdecken. Da diese Summe aber zusÃ¤tzlich zum Beitrag der Hausrat gezahlt werden muss, kann man sich denken, dass da ne Menge Asche anfÃ¤llt.
Bei mir hat es sich schon bei der Versicherungssumme von einem 2000â¬ nicht mehr gerechnet.


----------



## Scotty83 (15. April 2011)

EvilEvo schrieb:


> Die Fahrräder sind, wenn angeschlossen, überall zum Neuwert versichert, wenn´s so gewünscht ist.



Das zeige mir mal das das in der Realität bei einem Bike jenseits der 3K von der Versicherung so akzeptiert wird und sie dir den Wert des Bike ohne weiteres ersetzen.

Den Rest den du geschrieben hast ist ja so richtig nichts anderes habe ich gesagt mit der Deckelungssumme und das jeder genau über die Police bescheid wissen sollte wenn er ein hochwertiges Bike im Haushalt hat.

Und ich habe auch gesagt das hochwertige Räder ab einem bestimmte Wert eigentlich nicht mehr versicherbar sind ohne den Rahmen seiner Beiträge völlig zu sprengen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## relaxo_ (16. April 2011)

mir wurde irgendwann in den letzten tagen mein specialized globe centrum geklaut... aus dem innenhof, trotz kryptonite bÃ¼gelschloss und fahrradwert von max. 600â¬ (ich hab weniger bezahlt, das ist der listenpreis). tatort mÃ¼nchen schwabing.

schaut so aus plus schutzbleche:


----------



## Genius401 (18. April 2011)

Hallo Bikegemeinde!
Mir (und noch weiteren 3 Bikern) wurde mein neues Scott Genius 40 - 2011 gestohlen! Meines wurde vom Fahrradträger am Pkw gestohlen und niemand hat etwas bemerkt! Leider, ich glaubte immer, das passiert nur den anderen, mir nicht. Leider wurde ich eines besseren belehrt.

Einzelheiten zum Bike:
www.bike24.net/1.php?content=8;navigation=1;product=18307;page=1;menu=1000,173,87;mid=0;pgc=0

Die Rahmennummer ist GW 020131!

Hat von Euch auch schon mal so etwas erlebt bei anderen Bikeveranstaltungen?

Ich darf Euch bitten Eure Augen und Ohren offen zu halten, evtl. bekommt Ihr ja was mit.

OPEN TRAILS - Genius 401


----------



## 122kg (18. April 2011)

Oh ****! Beileid! Wo ist das denn passiert?! 

Warum geht das eigentlich heute nicht mehr....


----------



## Harry-Dirt (18. April 2011)

Sers
Du hast dein 3000,-euro bike auf einer veranstalltung wo zig leute rumrennen unbeaufsichtigt an deinem Fahrradgepäckträger gelassen?
Das würde ich deine versicherung lieber nicht hören lassen....


----------



## Hateman (18. April 2011)

vermisst vielelicht wer eine Bomber samt Rad und Bremse... ? 

http://cgi.ebay.de/Federgabel-hydr-...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item3cb6f75aef


----------



## der_fry (18. April 2011)

EvilEvo schrieb:


> Schön, dass du den Topf Allianz zu deiner Deckelung gefunden hast.
> Deine Aussage ist aber auch schlichtweg falsch. Die Ergo sowie die Viktoria (früher) bieten ebenfalls eine Neuwert-Abdeckung an.
> Die Fahrräder sind, wenn angeschlossen, überall zum Neuwert versichert, wenn´s so gewünscht ist.
> Problem ist imho bei jeder Fahrradversicherung über die Hausrat, dass sie anteilig am Hausrat berechnet wird und dementsprechend auch der monatliche Beitrag am Hausrat gemessen wird.
> ...



Na da muss ich doch mal...


Ich habe bei der Allianz meine Hausratversicherung abgeschlossen. Deckungssumme 35T.

Auch nach expliziten nachfragen würde mir keine max. Summe für meine Fahrräder mitgeteilt. Auch beim lesen des Kleingedruckten ist mir kein solcher Passus aufgefallen. Die Höhe des jährlichen Beitrags ist vergleichbar mit anderen führenden Versicherungen.
Mir wurden vor 3 Jahren mein Cube Sting und das Das Cube Sting meiner Freundin an der Ostsee geklaut. Ich bekam nach etwa 6 Wochen eine Summe von 5800 ausgezahlt. Keine Nachfragen, keine Diskussionen.
Meine Versicherungstante rief mich nur noch mal an ob ich mit der Reglung des Falles zufrieden war. Die Antwort könnt ihr euch denken.


----------



## mightyEx (19. April 2011)

Genius401 schrieb:


> Hallo Bikegemeinde!
> Mir (und noch weiteren 3 Bikern) wurde mein neues Scott Genius 40 - 2011 gestohlen! Meines wurde vom Fahrradträger am Pkw gestohlen und niemand hat etwas bemerkt
> ...
> Hat von Euch auch schon mal so etwas erlebt bei anderen Bikeveranstaltungen?



Erlebt noch nicht, aber liest man leider ab und an. Die Langfinger wissen, dass es auf derartigen Festivals was zu holen gibt. Daher sollte man da etwas sensibler sein. Und so ein Fahrradträger ist nicht wirklich so sicher wie ein gutes Schloss.
Wenn bewachte Abstellplätze o.ä. zur Verfügung gestellt werden, sollte man die ruhig nutzen. Am besten wären vermutlich gesicherte Fahrradboxen, aber die sind natürlich nicht billig und werden nicht von jedem Veranstalter zur Verfügung gestellt.


----------



## Enrgy (19. April 2011)

Hateman schrieb:


> vermisst vielelicht wer eine Bomber samt Rad und Bremse... ?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Federgabel-hydr-...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item3cb6f75aef




Fast alle Teile, die der verkauft hat, sehen so aus wie "mal eben irgendwo abgeschraubt"


----------



## fl0wrider (21. April 2011)

Hi,

heute wurde aus mir aus meinem Keller in München mein Cube gestohlen. Passiert wohl hunderte Male in München pro Monat. Bin so ******* sauer weil Nachbarn die Hoftür immer wieder offen stehen lassen. Gesichert war es im abgeschlossen Kellerabteil (HolzlattenverschlÄge) mit einem Abus Stahlseil und einem Bügelschloss. Das Stahlseil wurde durchtrennt und oben über die Trennwand des Nachbarkellers gestohlen. Meine Kellertür war unversehrt, die des Nachbarn nie abgeschlossen. So vermutet es auch die Polizei.

Das Bike hat Ergon Griffe, einen SQLAP Vorbau 816 sowie SQLAP 611 Active Sattel, neu/um verlegte Brems- und Schaltleitungen hinten. Ist wohl auf nimmer wiedersehen weg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xenon2011 (22. April 2011)

enddreist.

man bräuchte nur connections, dann könnte man es sich zumindest für lau zurückkaufen


----------



## Kettenglied (22. April 2011)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=185240



Xenon2011 schrieb:


> enddreist.
> 
> man bräuchte nur connections, dann könnte man es sich zumindest für lau zurückkaufen



aha??


----------



## Xenon2011 (22. April 2011)

Kettenglied schrieb:


> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=185240
> 
> 
> 
> aha??



das schlimme ist doch dass sie die bikes  extrem unter wert verkaufen an leute die keine ahnung haben....  Ich hätte mir damals meim bike zurückgekauft für nen hunni oder so - ich denke mal das gestohlene ware nicht teuer verkauft wird sondern schnell verscherbelt wird an Autobahnraststätten, whatever, ich weiss es nicht.


was machen die denn mit dne ganzen geklauten bikes..  ich versteh das bald nicht mehr.. bald hat jeder ****  3 fullies zu hause oder wat?


----------



## fl0wrider (22. April 2011)

der Depp hätte jedes andere Bike klauen könne, in den Innenhöfen in Schwabing stehen so viele rum. Ich frage mich nur, wer kauft so ein Bike wenn man Ahnung hat. Ich hoffe er wird beim Schwarzfahren in der Ubahn erwischt weil er kein Fahrradtagesticket hat. 

Die beiden Polizisten waren super nett, was mir auch nichts bringt. Weg ist Weg. Wenn ich mir noch mal ein neues kaufe habe ich keine Ahnung wie ich es versichern soll. Ist ein reines Sportgerät gewesen. Tour und in Keller. Manche fahren mit solchen Rädern zum einkaufen in München. Da würde es mich nicht wundern. Am besten mit in die Wohnung nehmen. München wird mir zu teuer :/


----------



## der_fry (23. April 2011)

stussy schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir noch mal ein neues kaufe habe ich keine Ahnung wie ich es versichern soll. Ist ein reines Sportgerät gewesen. Tour und in Keller.  :/




lies mal meinen Beitrag 2442

ist die günstigste Variante ein teures Bike zu versichern.

mfg


----------



## fl0wrider (23. April 2011)

das hört sich zu schön an um wahr zu sein  Bin mal gespannt was meine Versicherung sagt. Ansonsten muss ich Wechseln. Einfach nur ärgerlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flumy (26. April 2011)

krass !!!!!


----------



## 08-15 (27. April 2011)

Xenon2011 schrieb:


> das schlimme ist doch dass sie die bikes  extrem unter wert verkaufen an leute die keine ahnung haben....  Ich hätte mir damals meim bike zurückgekauft für nen hunni oder so - ich denke mal das gestohlene ware nicht teuer verkauft wird sondern schnell verscherbelt wird an Autobahnraststätten, whatever, ich weiss es nicht.
> was machen die denn mit dne ganzen geklauten bikes..  ich versteh das bald nicht mehr.. bald hat jeder ****  3 fullies zu hause oder wat?


Schau mal bei den online Auktionshäusern und auf Flohmärkten. Was glaubst Du, wo die Sachen zum Teil herkommen? Den Rahmen findest Du im Wald oder im nächsten See. Einzelteile bringen mehr als das ganze Bike und haben keine Nummer.


----------



## der_fry (27. April 2011)

Xenon2011 schrieb:


> ich versteh das bald nicht mehr.. bald hat jeder ****  3 fullies zu hause oder wat?



hm bald...

ich bau mir grad mein 4. fullie auf...


----------



## fl0wrider (28. April 2011)

die Diejenigen Zeitgenossen, die Einbruchsdiebstähle begehen sollten sich der schwere der Straftat bewusst sein.

Wie werde ich für einen besonders schweren Fall des Diebstahls bestraft?

Mit Freiheitsstrafe von drei Monaten bis zehn Jahren. 

http://www.rechtsanwalt-louis.de/re...tlungsverfahren_-_beschuldigtenvernehmung.htm


----------



## Xenon2011 (28. April 2011)

der_fry schrieb:


> hm bald...
> 
> ich bau mir grad mein 4. fullie auf...



gut, ich werde einen RIESENBOGEN um Bad Liebewerde machen. Das sei sicher!

Mein größter Wunsch im Leben wäre einfach wenn ich den Typ erwischen würde der das getan hat mit meinem Fahrrad.. am besten im dunklen Wald - ohne andere Menschen weit und breit.

Man müsste einen Sender in sein Bike bauen - warten im Gebüsch oder sonstwo in einer Eisdiele und so Diebe anlocken und dann verfolgen mit Freunden  und am Zielort eine lustige Party mit vielen blauen Augen feiern - ich hätte gute Lust


----------



## radneuling (29. April 2011)

Einem Kollegen wurde gestern 28.04.11 in Frankfurt am Main (Innenstadt) sein Rocky Mountain race fully ( Element TEAM SC) mit einer weißen Marzochi Gabel
aus dem Keller gestohlen,falls einem eins die nächsten Tage angeboten wird!.


----------



## relaxo_ (29. April 2011)

relaxo_ schrieb:


> mir wurde irgendwann in den letzten tagen mein specialized globe centrum geklaut... aus dem innenhof, trotz kryptonite bügelschloss und fahrradwert von max. 600 (ich hab weniger bezahlt, das ist der listenpreis). tatort münchen schwabing.
> 
> schaut so aus plus schutzbleche:



hab mein bike heute als ich aus der arbeit heimgekommen bin am ubahnhof gefunden, angeschlossen mit nem fremden schloss. hatte ich realistisch niemals erwartet - anscheinend hats jemand aus der umgebung geklaut.

polizei gerufen, und da ich nicht einwandfrei beweisen kann dass es mir gehört, wurde es jetzt beschlagnahmt und geht weiter an kripo und dann staatsanwaltschaft. ich finde es wieder und hab nichts davon. ich hätt mal besser statt der polizei nen freund mit bolzenschneider gerufen.
irgendjemand erfahrungen damit ob/wie ich das bike jemals wiederbekomme? ich komm mir hart verarscht vor.


----------



## 4mate (29. April 2011)

> und da ich nicht einwandfrei beweisen kann dass es mir gehört,


warum nicht?


----------



## Matrahari (29. April 2011)

relaxo_ schrieb:


> irgendjemand erfahrungen damit ob/wie ich das bike jemals wiederbekomme? ich komm mir hart verarscht vor.



Mit Sicherheit solltest du es wiederbekommen, falls es dir wirklich gehören sollte.


----------



## canyon.biker (30. April 2011)

relaxo_ schrieb:


> irgendjemand erfahrungen damit ob/wie ich das bike jemals wiederbekomme? ich komm mir hart verarscht vor.



sofern du irgendwie beweisen kannst, dass es dir gehört( mit Fotos, irgendwelchen für dein Bike spezifischen Merkmale) solltest du es wieder bekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mightyEx (30. April 2011)

Am besten wäre natürlich ein Kaufbeleg, aber wenn Du Dein Bike relativ detailliert beschreiben kannst und Fotos hast, sollte das wohl kein Problem sein. Hattest Du denn eine Diebstahlsanzeige gemacht?


----------



## koch (1. Mai 2011)

Moin, mir ist in der Nacht von Freitag auf Samstag in Heidelberg in der Altstadt mein Scott Voltage geklaut worden.

Farbe ist Silber mit Grün. Gabel ist eine weisse Dirtjumper und als Bremsen vorne eine Tektro, hinten eine alte XT-Scheibenbremse, Sattel Funn. Laufrad vorne ein altes DTswiss 6.1, also nicht grade das, was normalerweise an dem Modell dran wäre. Hinten Rodi DH-Felge mit Onyx-Nabe. 

Das Rad wurde so gegen 2-3 Uhr vermutlich gesehen, wie der Dieb es durch die Hauptstrasse geschoben hat.

Wäre nett, wenn die Heidelberger mal die Augen offen halten könnten.

Vielen Dank.


----------



## weinja (1. Mai 2011)

Ist leider genau wie bei den Autoteilen. Die kommen auch meißt in den Großstädten abhanden. Auf dem Dorf sieht es besser aus


----------



## Scotty83 (1. Mai 2011)

relaxo_ schrieb:


> hab mein bike heute als ich aus der arbeit heimgekommen bin am ubahnhof gefunden, angeschlossen mit nem fremden schloss. hatte ich realistisch niemals erwartet - anscheinend hats jemand aus der umgebung geklaut.
> 
> polizei gerufen, und da ich nicht einwandfrei beweisen kann dass es mir gehört, wurde es jetzt beschlagnahmt und geht weiter an kripo und dann staatsanwaltschaft. ich finde es wieder und hab nichts davon. ich hätt mal besser statt der polizei nen freund mit bolzenschneider gerufen.
> irgendjemand erfahrungen damit ob/wie ich das bike jemals wiederbekomme? ich komm mir hart verarscht vor.



Wieso rufst du die Polizei???So viel Glück hat glaub ich keiner dem sein RAD abhanden gekommen ist. Ich hätte mich mit ein paar Freunden auf die lauer gelegt bis der Typ kommt dem das Schloss gehört und dann hätte ich es mir aufschließen lassen und hätte gefragt wo er es her hat wenn er nicht selbst der Dieb war.Solchen Vögeln sollte man gleich an Ort und Stelle die Flossen brechen.


----------



## Kallor (2. Mai 2011)

Hey! Mir wurde am 21.04 in der ReutersbrunnenstraÃe 49 mein geliebtes  Straight Shot geklaut... Richtig bitter ich habe auf ein behindertes  KInd aufgepasst, haben zusammen im Flur Schuhe angezogen. Die ganze  scheiÃ Zeit war die HaustÃ¼re offen das Rad davor ich war in der KÃ¼che  Wasser geholt und BÃM weg wars...  Der Ar*** hat sogar noch in die  Wohnung gesehen. Das erste Mal in 4 jahren, dass ich mein Bike aus den  Augen lasse und der erste Fehler wird gleich so bitter bestraft... ****!

RahmenNR. BI2346


BIn schon Ã¼berall am suchen und gucken, Polizei war ich aber hat sich  nichts ergeben bis jetzt ( und wird sich wohl auch nicht...)
Ich habe 100 â¬ FInderlohn ausgelobt, vllt. hilfts ja was. Hab auch ne Spur hier aber ob ich den Dealer klar machen kann ka.







Hier die groben Daten:

 Modelljahr 2009 Rahmen Felt Shot Design, 6061 Aluminum Gabel Marzocchi DJ 2 100mm travel Bremsen Hayes Stroker Ryde disc brakes Schaltung Sram SX-4               
 
 Lenker           Felt
Felgen           WTB Speed Dis
Reifen            Kenda K-Rad
ExtrasKettenfÃ¼hrung: Truvativ Hussefelt Boxguide


Solltet ihr was sehen: [email protected]
BIn fÃ¼r jeden Hinweis dankbar! Auch wenns darum geht wo sowas vertickt wird oder mal nen Bikemarkt ist etc.!

Danke


Christoph


edit: Da hab ich glatt die Stadt vergessen...War in NÃ¼rnberg, Stadtteil Gostenhof 

@Harvester: danke fÃ¼r den Hinweis


----------



## keinbayer (2. Mai 2011)

Bitte um Hilfe vielleicht tauchen sie ja in eurer Nähe auf

In der Nacht vom 30.4 auf den 1.5 wurden folgende Fahrräder aus einem Abstellraum gestohlen.

CANNONDALE JEKYLL 2005, RH XL Mattschwarz,
Lefty, Mavic Sl, XTR, Syntace

CANNONDALE CAAD 9 Rennrad, Liqiudgas, RH60
105/Ultrega, EASTON EA70

GAINT XTC COMP. RH L, 2008 Rahmen schwarz,
XO, XT, Juicy Carbon, DT SWISS Laufräder, Syntace,

Bilder und SN auf Wunsch.

THX
Oliver


----------



## Harvester (2. Mai 2011)

@ die beiden letzten Posts: Ne Ortsangabe kann auch helfen.......


----------



## joesportif (3. Mai 2011)

Aachen:

Hallo zusammen, 
in der Nacht vom 01ten auf den 02ten Mai ist mein Rad aus dem Keller  geklaut worden. 

Es handelt sich um ein Haibike Hai Q FS RC aus dem Jahre 2009.
Rahmengröße 20"  

Farbe ist Grau-schwarz, am besten mal auf das Bild schauen, ich hab  leider kein gutes eigenes Bild vom Rad. 

Verbaut ist: 
Fox TALAS RL mit QR15 Achse 
Fox RP2 Dämpfer 
Magura Louise 180/160mm 
komplette XT Gruppe 
DTSwiss X450 Felgen 
Conti Mountain King 2.4 

Im Unterschied zu diesem Bild hab ich verbaut: 
Syntace VRO Lenker und Vorbau 
Syntace P6 Alu Sattelstütze 
Syntace Griffe 
ein RaceFace Alu Bashguard statt des großen Kettenblattes
Shimano DX Pedale mit langen Pins

Bin für jegliche Hilfe dankbar!


----------



## Klein123 (3. Mai 2011)

bitte seid mir nicht böse, aber was ich an diesem wochenende am lago wieder alles gesehen habe, wie leichtsinnig manche die räder in der gegend herumstehen lassen bzw. am auto ("abgesperrt") haben und sich dann auch noch wundern daß diese geklaut werden..... auch wenn sie abgeschlossen sind.....sowas würde ich NIIIIIEEEE machen!!! ich lasse mein rad nicht eine sekunde aus den augen, ob das am gardasee ist oder zu Hause vor meiner Haustüre. das weiß doch jeder. also an diesem wochenende hatten die diebe wieder leichtes spiel beim bikefestival. ich war ja selber dort. mit gutem werkzeug kann man da ein rad nach dem anderen mitnehmen und keiner der besucher wird etwas merken bzw. sagen. ihr ladet die diebe ja geradzu ein euer rad zu klaun!!!!
genauso sieht es bei den campingplätzen aus. da stehen am abend räder alleine in der gegend herum bzw. sind auf den autos und kein mensch ist da. tut mir leid, ich kann das einfach nicht verstehen. also echt selber schuld!!!!!!






QUOTE=Genius401;8225382]Hallo Bikegemeinde!
Mir (und noch weiteren 3 Bikern) wurde mein neues Scott Genius 40 - 2011 gestohlen! Meines wurde vom Fahrradträger am Pkw gestohlen und niemand hat etwas bemerkt! Leider, ich glaubte immer, das passiert nur den anderen, mir nicht. Leider wurde ich eines besseren belehrt.

Einzelheiten zum Bike:
www.bike24.net/1.php?content=8;navigation=1;product=18307;page=1;menu=1000,173,87;mid=0;pgc=0

Die Rahmennummer ist GW 020131!

Hat von Euch auch schon mal so etwas erlebt bei anderen Bikeveranstaltungen?

Ich darf Euch bitten Eure Augen und Ohren offen zu halten, evtl. bekommt Ihr ja was mit.

OPEN TRAILS - Genius 401[/QUOTE]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klein123 (3. Mai 2011)

daß ein rad aus dem abgeschlossenen kellerabteil gestohlen wird kann natürlich jedem passieren. 





joesportif schrieb:


> Aachen:
> 
> Hallo zusammen,
> in der Nacht vom 01ten auf den 02ten Mai ist mein Rad aus dem Keller  geklaut worden.
> ...


----------



## CK.77 (3. Mai 2011)

In der Karwoche aus dem Keller in München-Sendling (Brudermühlviertel) gestohlen:

Steppenwolf Tundra Hardtail orange:
+ Fox F100 terralogic
+ XT Bremse (Disc)
+ SRAM Schaltung

Ausserdem noch ein schwarzes Cube von meiner Freundin.

Bild vom Steppi im Anhang. Mit dem Rahmen fällt man auf!
Der Einbruch wurde am Kartreitag angezeigt.

Bin dankbar für jeden Hinweis!


----------



## blututh (4. Mai 2011)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Cube-fahrrad-27g...=Sport_Radsport_Fahrräder&hash=item1e63520102

cube reation gtc race 2010
sieht komisch aus.. 
der Verkäufer weißt gar nicht was Rahmengröße bedeutet,
0 bewertung..


----------



## Menn © (4. Mai 2011)

Hab gerade mal nach original Rechnung und Rahmennummer gefragt.


----------



## fl0wrider (4. Mai 2011)

CK.77 schrieb:


> In der Karwoche aus dem Keller in München-Sendling (Brudermühlviertel) gestohlen:
> 
> Steppenwolf Tundra Hardtail orange:
> + Fox F100 terralogic
> ...



****, die Polizei meinte das in München zweimal im Jahr groß abgeräumt wird. In Wohnungen wird ja hoffentlich nicht eingebrochen. Dann kommt die Spurensicherung. Ein Diebstahl hinterlässt kein gutes Gefühl


----------



## Xenon2011 (4. Mai 2011)

ein professioneller rad dieb wird wohl wissen was ne rahmengröße ist, bzw. wie man räder gut an den mann bringt und vor allem schnell und reibungslos....

vl. ei kleiner eierdieb oder dorftrottel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scotty83 (4. Mai 2011)

Das Cube von ebay ist mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit geklaut.Die Rechnung ist angeblich beim Umzug verloren gegangen. Wenn der Typ keine Ahnung von Bikes hat und es keine Rechnung gibt und das Ding angeblich ein Geschenk war. Wie kommt er dann auf den Sofortkaufpreis von 1200 Euro.

Diese Antwort hab ich bekommen nach der Frage Rechnung/Eigentumsnachweis:

_*"Hallo,
die  originale rechnung habe ich leider durch dem umzug verloren, aber um  sie zu beruhigen bekommen sie ein nachweis mit meine daten inclusive  personalausweis.
mfg*_"



Seine andere Auktion ist eine Breitling ohne Box und Papiere genauso ein Linkesding. Man beachte auch seine Rechtschreibung .....


----------



## Scotty83 (4. Mai 2011)

Eine andere Frage wäre, kann man anhand der Rahmennummer den Käufer ermitteln bzw. wo und wann das Bike verkauft wurde?


----------



## Norman. (4. Mai 2011)

habe ihm auch mal ne frage geschickt und zwar wie viele Kilometer er schon damit gefahrenist und ob es bereits einen Erstservice bekommen hat.


----------



## mightyEx (4. Mai 2011)

blututh schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/Cube-fahrrad-27g...=Sport_Radsport_Fahrräder&hash=item1e63520102
> 
> cube reation gtc race 2010
> sieht komisch aus..
> ...



Jup, würd ich auch meinen, das da was nicht stimmt - egal wie. Vielleicht hat er auch nur ein Bild von nem Bike eingestellt, was er gar nicht hat... Jedenfalls stimmt da was offensichtlich nicht.

Anmeldedatum übrigends 26.04.11  .


----------



## Deleted 195833 (4. Mai 2011)

aber das rad sieht net schlecht aus 

ich suche auch noch immer mein bergamont kiez comp...falls es jmd sieht, wär ich dankbar


----------



## mightyEx (4. Mai 2011)

Scotty83 schrieb:


> Eine andere Frage wäre, kann man anhand der Rahmennummer den Käufer ermitteln bzw. wo und wann das Bike verkauft wurde?



Nein, da hier jeder Hersteller sein eigenes Süppchen kocht. Zudem werden die Daten des Käufers nicht mit der Rahmennummer verknüpft und gespeichert - kenne zumindest keinen Hersteller, der das macht.
Nach der Sony-Panne wird da sowieso etwas sensibler hingeschaut  .


----------



## Scotty83 (4. Mai 2011)

mightyEx schrieb:


> Nein, da hier jeder Hersteller sein eigenes Süppchen kocht. Zudem werden die Daten des Käufers nicht mit der Rahmennummer verknüpft und gespeichert - kenne zumindest keinen Hersteller, der das macht.




Aber der Hersteller müsste doch speichern an welchen Händler das Bike mit der Rahmennummer gegangen ist oder. So könnte man ja den Händler lokalisieren.....?


Was für ein Cube ist das denn eigentlich genau und vorallem welches Modelljahr?

Ich wohne nicht weit von Halle und bin fast gewillt dem Typen mal einen Besuch abzustatten.
Denn wenn man so die Schicksale in diesem Thread liest kann man echt wütend werden.


----------



## blututh (4. Mai 2011)

blututh schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/Cube-fahrrad-27g...=Sport_Radsport_Fahrräder&hash=item1e63520102
> 
> *cube reation gtc race 2010*
> sieht komisch aus..
> ...


.


----------



## Xenon2011 (4. Mai 2011)

wenn man schlau ist trifft man sich mit dem bringt freunde mit und gibt ihm zu verstehen dass man er es von einem gestohlen hat, und dass es jetz thaue gibt.. wenn er nen rückzieher macht dnan gibts ein gratis bike


----------



## Scotty83 (4. Mai 2011)

Nein bei einem Gratis Bike würde man sich auf die selbe Stufe stellen wie das Dreckspack. Es ist immerhin ein 2K Bike ich würde es wenn schon dem Rechtmäßigen Besitzer zurück geben wollen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mightyEx (4. Mai 2011)

Scotty83 schrieb:


> Aber der Hersteller müsste doch speichern an welchen Händler das Bike mit der Rahmennummer gegangen ist oder. So könnte man ja den Händler lokalisieren.....?



Möglich ist alles, aber selbst mit der Info kannst Du nur die Region herausfinden, wo das Bike verkauft wurde. Den Käufer hast Du damit noch nicht.
Du mußt aber bedenken, dass Rahmennummern leider nicht immer individuell vergeben werden. Es kann also durchaus passieren, dass nach 5 oder 6 Jahren die gleichen Rahmennummern vergeben werden. Somit gäbe es also in einem Zeitraum von 7 Jahren mindestens 2 Bikes mit der identischen Rahmennummer.
Leider hat hier der Gesetzgeber noch nicht aufgeräumt - ob das überhaupt passiert, ist fraglich.

Edit: was auch passieren kann (und auch passiert) - es werden keine Individualnummern im Fahndungssystem erfasst. Stattdessen werden Bestellnummern oder Teile- bzw. Materialnummern erfasst. Dumm nur, wenn die auf jedem Rahmen der Serie stehen  . Dann gibt es plötzlich 1000 geklaute Bikes mit der gleichen"Rahmennummer"  . Ist also alles nur relativ zu sehen und bedarf immer einer individuellen Prüfung.


----------



## ruxer (5. Mai 2011)

blututh schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/Cube-fahrrad-27g...=Sport_Radsport_Fahrräder&hash=item1e63520102
> 
> cube reation gtc race 2010
> sieht komisch aus..
> ...



Ich glaub das ist ein Fake-Angebot, zumindest ist das Angebot mit der Breitling ein Fake. Hier der echte Anbieter: Breitling
http://www.chrono24.com/de/breitlin...id1595383.htm?id=1595383&picnum=0&tab=details
Hat einfach den Text und Bilder kopiert unglaublich...


----------



## mightyEx (5. Mai 2011)

ruxer schrieb:


> Ich glaub das ist ein Fake-Angebot, zumindest ist das Angebot mit der Breitling ein Fake. Hier der echte Anbieter: Breitling
> http://www.chrono24.com/de/breitlin...id1595383.htm?id=1595383&picnum=0&tab=details
> Hat einfach den Text und Bilder kopiert unglaublich...



Das ist sicher nicht nur eine Fake-Auktion sondern auch ein Fake-Ebay-Account. Also damit dürfte klar sein, dass es das Cube gar nicht gibt. Der Verkäufer ist lediglich auf Abzocke aus. Sollte man evtl. mal Ebay melden, damit die ehrlichen Käufer nicht noch aufs Glatteis geführt werden.

Aber wirklich 1:1 kopiert die Breitling-Auktion.

"...Für weitere Fragen senden Sie *uns* eine Mail."

Edit: an Ebay gemeldet.


----------



## ruxer (5. Mai 2011)

Habs gleich gemeldet.


----------



## mightyEx (5. Mai 2011)

Beide Angebote wurden von Ebay gelöscht.


----------



## FrauBike (11. Mai 2011)

charger616 schrieb:


> aber das rad sieht net schlecht aus
> 
> ich suche auch noch immer mein bergamont kiez comp...falls es jmd sieht, wär ich dankbar


 

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260779976108&category=30744&_trksid=p5197.c0.m619


----------



## Deleted 195833 (11. Mai 2011)

FrauBike schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260779976108&category=30744&_trksid=p5197.c0.m619


 

nee ist es leider nicht...falsche gabel, zu guter zustand, falsche bremsen, lenker...leider nicht


----------



## jenga (11. Mai 2011)

Mein Bergamont Kiez Pro von 2009 wurde mir gestern aus dem Fahrradkeller des Gym. Broichs in MH geklaut worden ausserdem noch 2 specialized Dirts auch im Wert von 1000 Euro und mehr...

wäre nett wenn ihr die Augen offen haltet.


----------



## mightyEx (11. Mai 2011)

jenga schrieb:


> Mein Bergamont Kiez Pro von 2009 wurde mir gestern aus dem Fahrradkeller des Gym. Broichs in MH geklaut worden ausserdem noch 2 specialized Dirts auch im Wert von 1000 Euro und mehr...
> 
> wäre nett wenn ihr die Augen offen haltet.



send pics & specs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## n_kid (13. Mai 2011)




----------



## koch (16. Mai 2011)

Evtl. Ist mein Rad wieder da. Passanten haben wohl in Heidelberg in der Fussgängerzone einen Typen angehalten, der mein Rad vielleicht hatte und das wohl auch der Polizei gemeldet. Angeblich steht das Rad jetzt auch dort. Danach haben sie es in einem Radladen erzählt und der Besitzer hat mich grade angerufen. 
Leider ist der zuständige Polizist erst seit einer halben Stunde wieder aus dem Urlaub zurück. Also warten, bis er es überprüft hat, argggghhh.
Drücktir die Daumen, dass es wirklich meins ist und wenn Ja, dann schom mal vielen Dank an die aufmerksamen Mitbürger. 

Der ungeduldige koch


----------



## DerandereJan (16. Mai 2011)

Freut!


----------



## koch (16. Mai 2011)

Laut Polizist ist es meins. Sogar noch abgeschlossen. Am Samstag kann ich es abholen. Yeah!


----------



## mightyEx (16. Mai 2011)

Hört man ja leider zu selten, dass mal ein geklautes Bike wieder zu seinem Eigentümer findet. Die Aufklärungsquote ist da leider auch verschwindend gering.

@koch: Glückwunsch  .

Drück Dir die Daumen, dass es noch recht unversehrt ist.


----------



## floggel (16. Mai 2011)

Wie muss man sich das vorstellen? Da hat jemand dein Bike durch die Fußgängerzone getragen und das hat tatsächlich jemanden interessiert? Nicht schlecht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## koch (17. Mai 2011)

Scheint fast so laut meinem Bekannten, der mir das heute sagte. Kunden von ihm haben erzählt, dass sie da jemand "gestellt" hätte oder so und die Beschreibung des Rades hat auf meins gepasst, also hat er mich angerufen.
Dadurch das der zuständige Polizist heute erst wieder aus dem Urlaub kam, wusste er auch noch nichts genaues. Ich werd dann nochmal berichten und wenn es so war hat nicht nur mein Bekannter, sondern auch nochmal jemand mehrere Biere oder so bei mir gut.


----------



## pille4 (19. Mai 2011)

Hallo liebe Bike community.
Von einem Kumpel wurde letztens in der Schule ein Bike gestohlen.
Leider gab es seitens Polizei auch noch nichts , und die Hausmeister die zu Zeit rauchen waren , denen ist auch nix aufgefallen.
Es handelt sich um ein Recht auffälliges Modell (Siehe bild)
Vielleicht , hat jemand dieses Bike in Bautzen , oder wo anders gesehen ?
Infos bitte per PM an mich. 
Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen ... (eig meinem kumpel)

Bild:


----------



## 4mate (19. Mai 2011)

Im Lokalforum posten


----------



## pille4 (19. Mai 2011)

4mate schrieb:


> Im Lokalforum posten



bitte wo ? .. ich kenn hier alles ned so richtig , könnte mir das jemand verschieben ?


----------



## 4mate (19. Mai 2011)

Sachsen und Vogtland


----------



## pille4 (19. Mai 2011)

4mate schrieb:


> Sachsen und Vogtland




Es kann quasi überall sein , an dem Tag war streetsoccer tunier , und da waren die mit anhänger da. 
also kann es auch sonstwo sein :/


----------



## 4mate (19. Mai 2011)

Dann ab und an bei ebay reinschauen und in den IBC-    Bikemarkt


----------



## pille4 (19. Mai 2011)

4mate schrieb:


> Dann ab und an bei ebay reinschauen und in den IBC-    Bikemarkt



mach ich schon 

ich weis nur keine genaue bezeichnung :/


----------



## 4mate (19. Mai 2011)

Giant Acid Dirtjumper mit ZOOM Upside down Gabel


----------



## mightyEx (19. Mai 2011)

Kann auch hier rein:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=185240

Aber wieso um alles in der Welt fährt man mit sowas zur Schule   ? Dafür gibt's ne Kategorie die sich Stadtschlampe schimpft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pille4 (19. Mai 2011)

mightyEx schrieb:


> Kann auch hier rein:
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=185240
> 
> Aber wieso um alles in der Welt fährt man mit sowas zur Schule   ? Dafür gibt's ne Kategorie die sich Stadtschlampe schimpft.




Ja , also da war shcon ziemlich alter thread deshalb dachte ich ... naja nich so viel denken ^^

hab ich mir ja auch gedacht ... aber anscheinend ... ist er damit dirt und zu schule gefahren :/
und dann wurdes geklaut , und natürlich keiner was gesehen ... 2 bikes von 20 wurden geklaut ...
das und ein cube sonstewas :/


----------



## ChrisBochum (19. Mai 2011)

Wer klaut den nen 400 euro Fahrrad? an dem ding ist nix was man zu geld machen kann...


----------



## mightyEx (20. Mai 2011)

Naja, die Optik, dann noch ein Markenname drauf - sind für nen Laien schon gewisse Anreize. Wenn das Bike dann noch mit nem "Geschenkeband" aka Spiralkabelschloss für 3,50  oder womöglich gar nicht angeschlossen war, passt das.


----------



## schnippi (20. Mai 2011)

mightyEx schrieb:


> Wenn das Bike dann noch mit nem "Geschenkeband" aka Spiralkabelschloss für 3,50  oder womöglich gar nicht angeschlossen war, passt das.



Warum Geschenkeband? ich benutze seit Jahren so ein Ding und nie ist was passiert, und ich fahre wertvolles zeugs. man sieht sogar spuren am spiralenschloss, dass versucht wurde es zu zerschneiden etc. aber es hält!
belehre mich eines Besseren!!


----------



## Harvester (20. Mai 2011)

Nen einfacher Seitenschneider reicht bei den Billigdingern (Selbstversuch am eigenen Schloss)


----------



## mightyEx (20. Mai 2011)

schnippi schrieb:


> Warum Geschenkeband? ich benutze seit Jahren so ein Ding und nie ist was passiert, und ich fahre wertvolles zeugs. man sieht sogar spuren am spiralenschloss, dass versucht wurde es zu zerschneiden etc. aber es hält!
> belehre mich eines Besseren!!



Dann hast Du Glück gehabt. In der Regel kannste so ein Teil mit nem Seitenschneider relativ leicht durchkneifen. Dauert keine Minute.


----------



## floggel (20. Mai 2011)

ChrisBochum schrieb:


> Wer klaut den nen 400 euro Fahrrad? an dem ding ist nix was man zu geld machen kann...


Es gibt nur einen sehr losen Zusammenhang zwischen Wert und Diebstahlgefahr. Auch ein 40-Euro-Flohmarktrad wird geklaut.


----------



## BQuark (22. Mai 2011)

Aus meinem Keller in Staderstrasse in *BREMEN* ist mein Singlespeed gestohlen worden.
Falls jemand auf der Strasse das Rad sieht bitte ich um eine Nachricht.

Beschreibung:
Das Rad ist von mir in Türkis und Schwarz lackiert worden. Daher ist das Rad schwer zu verwechseln. Sehr auffällig ist der alte "Rocket science"-Vorbau.

Rahmen: Cinelli Volare (Schaltauge abgeschliffen)
Laufräder: Xero (24 Speichen hinten und vorne).
Sattel: Weisser Turbo
Sattelstütze. Müsing
Kurbel: Campa Mirage
Bremsen: Shimano 105
Griffe: Lizardskin







Meine Handynr.: 015115216939
Danke
Ilia


----------



## mightyEx (22. Mai 2011)

Schönes Bike, ich drück Dir die Daumen. Durch die Lackierung dürfte es als Unikat nicht sehr schwer zu identifizieren sein.
Würd das Auge mal im Wohnumfeld offen halten. Ich meine, es wussten ja sicher nicht tausende Leute, dass Du Dein Bike im Keller hattest. Wärst nicht der erste, wo ein Mieter aus dem gleichen Haus lange Finger hatte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fl0wrider (23. Mai 2011)

löschen löschen löschen löschen  kann man nicht mal seinen eigenen Beitrag löschen? checks net


----------



## Donald_90 (25. Mai 2011)

Hi Leute,
Mein Focus Rock Springs Limited Edition ist aus meinem Keller in der Fichtestraße, Dortmund-Nord gestohlen worden. Falls jemand mein Bike sieht, möge er sich bitte bei mir melden!!





Hier im Forum oder unter 017693181368

Vielen Dank Leute!


----------



## The Fellä (25. Mai 2011)

Hallo,

jetzt bin ich leider auch Opfer geworden...unser Kellerabteil  (Nürnberger Südstadt) wurde aufgebrochen, ein Bergamont Big Air 6.7 und ein Ghost ert 5500 geklaut! 
Was glaubt Ihr, was machen die Penner mit den Bikes?
EBAY? oder verkaufen die sie in den Osten oder so?...
bei EBAY oder hier im Bikemarkt würde man sie ja sofort erkennen!

Hab jetzt noch nicht alle Seiten hier gelesen, aber haben einige von euch íhre Bikes auch wieder bekommen? Wo habt ihr sie wieder gefunden?

...sehr traurig ist das...einem Mann sein Fahrrad klauen...


----------



## Apfailsaft (25. Mai 2011)

Bah, nee, wenn ich sowas lese...
Solche Ratten. Mir würd das bei meinem Billigbike schon total weh tun.
Ich hoffe ihr bekommt eure Bikes wieder und die Diebe trifft ein Blitz beim Kacken.


----------



## mightyEx (25. Mai 2011)

The Fellä schrieb:


> Was glaubt Ihr, was machen die Penner mit den Bikes?
> EBAY? oder verkaufen die sie in den Osten oder so?...
> bei EBAY oder hier im Bikemarkt würde man sie ja sofort erkennen!



Kann man nicht pauschal sagen. Es gibt Fälle, da werden die Bikes von den Dieben selbst gefahren (eher selten) oder im ganzen an irgend jemanden billig verscherbelt. Kann auch sein, dass das Bike in Einzelteilen vertickt wird. Bis auf den Rahmen (und evtl. die Federgabel) ist ja nichts nummeriert.


----------



## The Fellä (26. Mai 2011)

Oh mann...ich hab ja wenig Hoffnung...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jo7840 (26. Mai 2011)

floggel schrieb:


> Es gibt nur einen sehr losen Zusammenhang zwischen Wert und Diebstahlgefahr. Auch ein 40-Euro-Flohmarktrad wird geklaut.


 
Aber da tuts nicht so weh.


----------



## floggel (26. Mai 2011)

jo7840 schrieb:


> Aber da tuts nicht so weh.


Sicher, aber darum ging es ja garnicht.


----------



## funkyrider16 (28. Mai 2011)

ich bin der selben meinung! wäre das mein bike ich wär ausgerastet!


----------



## funkyrider16 (28. Mai 2011)

ich kann die situation des jungen gut verstehen aber das ist kein privileg dafür zu klauen!
wenn er mein bike geklaut hätte wär ich ausgerastet


----------



## alet08 (28. Mai 2011)

The Fellä schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> jetzt bin ich leider auch Opfer geworden...unser Kellerabteil  (Nürnberger Südstadt) wurde aufgebrochen, ein Bergamont Big Air 6.7 und ein Ghost ert 5500 geklaut!
> Was glaubt Ihr, was machen die Penner mit den Bikes?
> ...



Hast du Photos?... Falls sie hier rumfahren


----------



## fsl (30. Mai 2011)

Hi,

auch ich bin Opfer geworden: Liteville 301 M -> gestohlen!

Geklaut am Material Lift der Tutzinger Huette, am Samstag zwischen 14.00 und 15.30. Auch geklaut wurde ein Scott Genius MC 30.

Rahmennummer: H8GH06012

Gruss,
Frank


----------



## Carcass (30. Mai 2011)

Wenn ich das alles hier lese habe ich angst das mir einer mein Bike klaut wärend ich draufsitz. Ist ne verdammte sauerei wieviel Bikes geklaut werden. Wünsch allen opfern dennoch viel glück wenn ihr den kerl findet verprügelt ihn ordentlich


----------



## 4mate (30. Mai 2011)

Carcass schrieb:


> Wenn ich das alles hier lese habe ich angst das mir einer mein Bike klaut wärend ich draufsitz.


http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=253335


----------



## Carcass (30. Mai 2011)

Na geil.. ich kette mich absofort an mein Bike wie Atomgegner an die Gleise


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (30. Mai 2011)

Ich frage mich warum nach den Berichten hier so extrem viele Räder erfolgreich aus Kellerabteilen geklaut werden können.
Meine MTBs habe ich dort mit einem Bügelschloß verbunden, die können zusammen gar nicht ohne weiteres bis vor die Haustüre gebracht werden, das wäre sehr aufwändig und würde Lärm verursachen.

Wer sein Radl im Kellerabteil stehen hat, der sollte es unbedingt mit einem anderen Rad zusammenketten oder an einen festen Gegenstand, zur Not einen dicken Haken in die Wand oder den Boden schrauben.

Ein unabgesperrtes Rad in einem windigen Abteil macht es den Dieben jedenfalls deutlich zu leicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## floggel (30. Mai 2011)

hiTCH-HiKER schrieb:


> Ich frage mich warum nach den Berichten hier so extrem viele Räder erfolgreich aus Kellerabteilen geklaut werden können.
> Meine MTBs habe ich dort mit einem Bügelschloß verbunden, die können zusammen gar nicht ohne weiteres bis vor die Haustüre gebracht werden, das wäre sehr aufwändig und würde Lärm verursachen.
> 
> Wer sein Radl im Kellerabteil stehen hat, der sollte es unbedingt mit einem anderen Rad zusammenketten oder an einen festen Gegenstand, zur Not einen dicken Haken in die Wand oder den Boden schrauben.
> ...


Einen Haken oder sonstwas muss auch erstmal in die Wand geschraubt werden. Gerade sowas kann man aber auch wieder leicht abschrauben. Irgendwas großartig einbetonieren kann man in einem Mietshaus wohl auch vergessen.

Bei verbundenen MTBs gibt es trotzdem noch genug Optionen. Zum Beispiel indem man den Schließzylinder angreift, das macht kein Lärm und braucht nur etwas Zeit, je nach Übung. Kein Problem, wenn der Besitzer täglich arbeiten geht, sowas findet man ja auch schnell raus.

Andere Möglichkeit: Man zersägt einfach den (oder sogar die) Rahmen, mit einer Metallsäge und den dünnen Röhrchen kein Problem. Der Rahmen ist sowieso am schwierigsten loszubekommen, wenn man mal unterstellt, dass auch wieder in Deutschland verkauft wird (was natürlich nicht zutreffen muss).

Je nach Umgebung, Wohnlage, Arbeitsgewohnheiten der Nachbarn usw. kann man aber auch einfach die Flex ansetzen, Steckdosen sind ja praktischerweise auch oft direkt vorhanden.

Es ist leider so, dass man hochwertige (und damit meine ich nicht MTB-Nerd-Hochwertig) Räder in der Wohnung lagern muss. Außer natürlich man hat vollständige exklusive Kontrolle über den Keller, wie z.B. bei einem eigenen Haus.


----------



## Carcass (30. Mai 2011)

Son schloss is leciht zu knacken. Geht sogar mit dem kühlspray das man beim sport verwendet. Wenn man damit lange genug draufhält kannst du ein gegenstand vereisen. Und die die sowas klauen haben meist übung UND werkzeug dabei. Die sachen gehn meist nach Osteuropa. In einem Mietshaus würd ich auch mein Bike in die wohnung nehmen. Meine Freundin würde mir zwar den Kopf abreissen aber die liebe zu meinem Bike ist ein starkes band


----------



## He.Greif (31. Mai 2011)

Mir ist am 23.05. meine Stadtgurke in DORTMUND geklaut worden. 
KTM Teramo von 2004, Ã¤hnlich wie auf dem Bild, aber mit Ergo Griffen, B&M IQ Cyo Frontscheinwerfer und einem roten Zug am Schaltwerk. AuÃerdem am Rahmen schon ziemlich verranzt, viele Kampfspuren, vor allem an den Griffen. 
Ich frag mich echt, wer sowas klaut, ich wÃ¼rd da keine 100â¬ mehr fÃ¼r bezahlen...

[EDIT] Das Rad war mit einem Abus Millennio 894 gesichert. Wurde sauber mit einem Bolzenschneider durchgeschnitten. Finger weg von KabelschlÃ¶ssern, die bieten 0 Widerstand, solange das Maul des Werkzeugs weit genug aufgeht!

Hab jetzt ein Abus Bordo Granit X-Plus. Angeblich ist der Stahl zu hart, um von SÃ¤gen oder Bolzenschneidern geknackt zu werden. Hat da jemand Erfahrungen? Auch ein Wahnsinn 2KG Schloss fÃ¼r 100â¬ mitschleppen zu mÃ¼ssen :/


----------



## sebdey (31. Mai 2011)

Hallo, 

ein Freund von mir macht jetzt ein  Europa-Fahhrad Tour (siehe www.cyclotron.ch,  leider aus Französich) und  sein MTB Fahrrad (Specialized Pitch,  Grün-Weiss, mit Gepäckträger...)  ist gestohlen worden in Lübeck am  30.05.2011. 

Als Anhang zu diesem Nachricht ist ein Bild vom Rad (als ein PDF Datei,  weil Bild war zu Gross für die Grenze dieser Forum...), vielleicht  könnten Sie  diese Info an anderen MTB-Biker in Luebeck übermitteln so  dass die geringe Chance,  das Rad zu finden, maximal ist. 

Wenn irgendetwas passiert, können Sie mir per email erreichen (seb.dey[_a-t_]gmail.com)

Mit Freundliche Grüsse. 

Sebastien


----------



## mightyEx (31. Mai 2011)

Du bekommst JEDES Schloss irgendwie geknackt. Ist nur ne Frage der Zeit und des Aufwandes. Das unknackbare Schloss wurde noch nicht erfunden. Du kannst es den Dieben nur schwer machen, eine 100%-Garantie gibt es nicht.

Das 2004er Bike ist noch unbestritten attraktiv genug für Diebe - auch wenn es optisch vielleicht schon nicht mehr toll aussieht und Du (nach Deinem Gefühl) keine 100,-  mehr bezahlen würdest (ich denke bei Ebay würdest Du die schon noch bekommen).
Solange das Rad rollt, ist es immer diebstahlgefährdet. Das ist selbst bei einem Flohmarkt-Rad für 40,-  so.

Kabelschlösser sind nur was, wenn Du in Sichtweite nicht allzu weit weg im Biergarten sitzt. Die Dinger kann man teilweise mit nem Seitenschneider einfach durchkneifen. Das Bordo Granit X-Plus ist aber schon weitaus besser (leider auch teurer).


----------



## pungschder (31. Mai 2011)

floggel schrieb:


> Es ist leider so, dass man hochwertige (und damit meine ich nicht MTB-Nerd-Hochwertig) Räder in der Wohnung lagern muss. Außer natürlich man hat vollständige exklusive Kontrolle über den Keller, wie z.B. bei einem eigenen Haus.



Leider ist es auch im eigenen Haus nicht immer so sicher! 
Seitdem ich einen Stahlschrank geliefert bekam, daß ist wahrscheinlich beobachtet worden(!), hatte ich schon mehrfach Besuch. Die Schlösser in der stählernen Haus- sowie Kellertür zeigen deutliche Spuren versch. Öffnungsversuche, genauso an den Kellerfenstern. Und irgendwann wird einer Erfolg haben, sagte auch schon die Kripo!
Im Außenbereich ist ja schon mein vorheriges Bike verschwunden, am hellichten Tag und trotz Schloß, verbunden mit Beschädigungen an der Umfriedungsmauer.


----------



## Carcass (1. Juni 2011)

.


----------



## Carcass (1. Juni 2011)

Mein Händler meinte seitdem das mtb geschäft läuft wie im moment wird gestohlen ohne ende. Gibts nur eines Bike echt in die Wohnung nehmen 

Hab zwar ne Versicherung aber bis man da mal Geld sieht (bzw. nur EINEN teil) darf man ewig Formulare ausfüllen.


----------



## Reign11 (1. Juni 2011)

Dieser Thread macht paranoid! Hab mein Bike in der Wohnung, HaustÃ¼r abgeschlossen, WohnungstÃ¼r abgeschlossen, ZimmertÃ¼r abgeschlossen und dennoch hab ich immer noch Angst nach Hause zu kommen und mein Radl nicht mehr vorzufinden.

Son Ding aus der Konradwerbung wÃ¤r geil, aber da wÃ¼rde wahrscheinlich noch der Laternenmast umgeflext und keiner merkt was. [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pTPFrww6zdA"]YouTube        - âªDas sicherste Fahrradschloss der Welt (TV-Spot)â¬â[/nomedia]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carcass (1. Juni 2011)

Hahaha das kenn ich nur hab ich mich gefragt ob es das gewicht von nem fully aushält


----------



## Whiteeagle (1. Juni 2011)

Reign11 schrieb:


> Dieser Thread macht paranoid! Hab mein Bike in der Wohnung, Haustür abgeschlossen, Wohnungstür abgeschlossen, Zimmertür abgeschlossen und dennoch hab ich immer noch Angst nach Hause zu kommen und mein Radl nicht mehr vorzufinden.



Selbst in Wohnungen steigen die ein um ans Bike zu kommen, alles schon hier gelesen. Wenn es einer haben will der Versucht es dann auch, egal Wie...

Zum Thema Geschenkband (Kabelschlösser). War Anfang des Jahres in Kiel und hatte Drahtesel dabei in der Radstation. Schlüssel verlegt also mit Ausweis dahin, keine 2sec und schwupps war das Trelock Geschenkband in 2 Teile mit einem Seitenschneider. 
Nun habe ich ein Bügelschloss der Klasse X-Plus, mal schauen


----------



## chrwer (3. Juni 2011)

Und wieder ein armes Fahrrad mehr, das seiner Besitzerin gestern nacht in Freiburg aus der im Haus liegenden Kellerbox entrissen wurde:




Die Box wurde mit zwei weiteren außenrum, aus denen ebenfalls gute Fahrräder gestohlen wurden, aufgebrochen und nun trauern wir um unsere Kleine, die wir so sorgfältig ausgesucht hatten 

Auch wenn die Hoffnung gering ist, vielleicht sieht sie ja jemand. Macht es Sinn, die Rahmennummer hier zu posten?


----------



## Apfailsaft (3. Juni 2011)

chrwer schrieb:


> Und wieder ein armes Fahrrad mehr, das seiner Besitzerin gestern nacht in Freiburg aus der im Haus liegenden Kellerbox entrissen wurde:
> 
> Die Box wurde mit zwei weiteren außenrum, aus denen ebenfalls gute Fahrräder gestohlen wurden, aufgebrochen und nun trauern wir um unsere Kleine, die wir so sorgfältig ausgesucht hatten
> 
> Auch wenn die Hoffnung gering ist, vielleicht sieht sie ja jemand. Macht es Sinn, die Rahmennummer hier zu posten?



So ein schönes Bike :-( 
Ich drücke euch die Daumen!
Ich frag mich ohnehin wo ich meine Rahmennummer am Bergamont finde. Muss ich später echt mal nach suchen... Mein Händler hat sie mir leider nicht auf die Rechnung geschrieben.


----------



## Hateman (3. Juni 2011)

auf dem Rahmen unterm Tretlager ?


----------



## giles (3. Juni 2011)

mightyEx schrieb:


> Nein, da hier jeder Hersteller sein eigenes Süppchen kocht. Zudem werden die Daten des Käufers nicht mit der Rahmennummer verknüpft und gespeichert - kenne zumindest keinen Hersteller, der das macht.
> Nach der Sony-Panne wird da sowieso etwas sensibler hingeschaut  .



Rotwild macht das. 

Servicecenter => Anmelden => Name + Rahmennummer => Garantieverlängerung von 2 auf 3 Jahre.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Juvina (3. Juni 2011)

Heute 3.6.2011 wurde mein rotes Cannondale F2 auf der Währingerstrasse 40 zwischen 11:00 und 12:15 gestohlen!

War umgebaut auf SRAM X9 mit Drehgriffschaltung, Rahmennummer UO83312

Gesichert mit ABUS Granit X Plus am Fahrradständer, haben gleich den ganzen Fahradständer rausgerissen, damit sie das Schloss ausfädeln können.

Zusätzlich gesichert mit Pitlock 3-teilig!


Hinweise bitte an [email protected]


----------



## Apfailsaft (3. Juni 2011)

Hateman schrieb:


> auf dem Rahmen unterm Tretlager ?



Danke, morgen mal nachsehen


----------



## 4mate (3. Juni 2011)

Juvina schrieb:


> Währingerstrasse


 î Wien

Poste es auch im Lokalforum Österreich


----------



## wildbiker (3. Juni 2011)

Carcass schrieb:


> Wenn ich das alles hier lese habe ich angst das  mir einer mein Bike klaut wärend ich draufsitz. Ist ne verdammte sauerei  wieviel Bikes geklaut werden. Wünsch allen opfern dennoch viel glück  wenn ihr den kerl findet verprügelt ihn ordentlich



Ist gar nicht mal so abwägig...Hier fast um die Ecke...http://www.bild.de/regional/leipzig...te-meinem-sohn-das-fahrrad-18195970.bild.html Die Penner müsste man an die W... st..... und abknallen... auch wenn er sein Rad wiedergefunden hat...


----------



## Street>Biker (4. Juni 2011)

Heute morgen wurde mein Mutantbikes Evolution auf der Schollstraße in 69469 Weinheim zwischen 0 und 10 uhr gestohlen. Merkmale: schriftzug auf dem Steuerrohr "love". Leichtsinn sticker auf linker seite. Weißwandreifen. Keine bremse


----------



## Harvester (4. Juni 2011)

Leichtsinn, wie passend


----------



## neo-bahamuth (4. Juni 2011)

Juvina schrieb:


> Gesichert mit ABUS Granit X Plus am Fahrradständer, haben gleich den ganzen Fahradständer rausgerissen, damit sie das Schloss ausfädeln können.
> 
> Zusätzlich gesichert mit Pitlock 3-teilig!



Boah sowas Mieses, da hat man schon so ein starkes Schloß und der Radständer ist die Schwachstelle 
Hoffentlich findest das schicke Rote wieder...


----------



## Spike777 (4. Juni 2011)

Bei den ganzen Diebstählen wird man echt Paranoid! Hab mein Bike zwar in der Wohnung stehen, aber das ist ja Heute auch keine Sicherheit mehr! Hoffentlich bekommt ihr eure Bikes in guten Zustand wieder zurück!


----------



## Street>Biker (4. Juni 2011)

@Harvester: Wie darf ic hdas verstehen? das Fahrrad stand in nem abgeschlossenem Raum im Keller. also warum leichtsinn?


----------



## mightyEx (4. Juni 2011)

Street>Biker schrieb:


> @Harvester: Wie darf ic hdas verstehen? das Fahrrad stand in nem abgeschlossenem Raum im Keller. also warum leichtsinn?



Deshalb:



Street>Biker schrieb:


> ...*auf der Schollstraße* in 69469 Weinheim *zwischen 0 und 10 uhr*...



Ich hab das nämlich auch so verstanden, dass es auf der Straße stand.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Street>Biker (4. Juni 2011)

ja ok war ungeschickt formuliert. Es stand sicher, so wie meine bisherigen fahrräder auch in nem abgeschlossenem keller.


----------



## Nuke2 (4. Juni 2011)

Hallo,

in der Nacht vom 2.6 auf den 3.6 wurde mein Stevens S7 in Preungesheim,Frankfurt am Main gestohlen. 
War mit mit zwei Schlössern gesichert. Da läst man das Fahrrad einmal unten im Fahrradschuppen stehen und nicht auf dem Balkon und schon ist es wech.

gruß Björn


----------



## Carcass (4. Juni 2011)

Die Keller von der hier oft die rede ist sind das so lattenrost keller? Die Schlösser sind da meistens echter mist.


----------



## Street>Biker (4. Juni 2011)

Bei mir handelt e ssich um ne verstärkte tür mit sicherheitsschloss


----------



## Juvina (4. Juni 2011)

Stehlen, das ist ja wirklich das Allermieseste!


----------



## Mountain_Screen (5. Juni 2011)

wildbiker schrieb:


> Ist gar nicht mal so abwägig...Hier fast um die Ecke...http://www.bild.de/regional/leipzig...te-meinem-sohn-das-fahrrad-18195970.bild.html Die Penner müsste man an die W... st..... und abknallen... auch wenn er sein Rad wiedergefunden hat...



Schade das er nicht einen Hund dabei hatte der es mit einem Kehlenbiss versuchte.


----------



## stoerenfrieda (5. Juni 2011)

Steht zwar schon einmal im Bergamont-Forum, aber ich will es auch hier noch einmal posten:

Zwischen dem 31.05. und dem 05.06. wurde aus unserem Keller in Chemnitz (Marie-Tilch-Straße) ein Bergamont Evolve 7.8 gestohlen. Das Vorhängeschloss wurde aufgehebelt. Es handelt sich um einen Eigentumswohnungs-Komplex (Neubau) aus 3 miteinander verbundenen Hausnummer-Eingängen. Die Kellergänge sind miteinander verbunden, sodass der Dieb nicht durch unseren Hauseingang eingedrungen sein muss. Die Haustüren sind in der Regel immer verschlossen und es finden sich für uns keine sichtbaren Einbruchsspuren an ihnen, was darauf hindeutet, dass ein "böser Nachbar" involviert ist.
Zumindest muss der Dieb meinen Freund mit dem Fahrrad gesehen haben und gewusst haben, dass es im Keller aufbewahrt wird, oder? Es wurde nur das Fahrrad entwendet, nichts anderes.

Das Fahrrad war drei Monate alt und entsprach in fast allen Teilen dem Original-Zustand. 
Besonderheiten: 
- kurzer, verstellbarer Vorbau, Marke - glaub ich - ZOOM (bitte keine Kommentare hierzu ...)
- Halterung und Trittfrequenzsensor für Garmin Edge 705
- 2 Getränkehalter (silber)
- Rahmennummer: D78S06190 (die 4. Stelle könnte eventuell auch eine 5 sein und kein S, war schwer lesbar)

Originalzustand: http://www.fahrrad-xxl.de/produkt/restposten/bergamont-evolve-7-8

Bitte haltet eure Augen offen, wir sind für alle Tipps dankbar. :-(

Mfg Fieda

EDIT: Rahmennummer


----------



## mightyEx (5. Juni 2011)

Auch wenn's jetzt etwas zu spät ist - ich würde das Bike ungern im Gemeinschaftskeller lassen. Das mag zwar ne komfortable Abstellvariante sein, dafür aber sehr unsicher. Minimum Balkon (wenn's nicht gerade im Erdgeschoss ist) oder eben ein Platz in der Wohung (notfalls Deckenlift o.ä.).

Was noch für eine etwas erhöhte Sicherheit beitragen kann (für den Vermieter) - Türenschließer (das sind die Teile, die dafür sorgen, dass die Tür automatisch zufällt) gekoppelt mit Türknauf von außen und gutes Sicherheitsschloss für alle im Aufgang.
Damit kann man das Problem mit "Tür vergessen abzusperren" relativ einfach lösen. Die Tür fällt dann automatisch ins Schloss und ist nur für jemanden zu öffnen, der den Schlüssel des Aufganges hat.


----------



## giles (5. Juni 2011)

mightyEx schrieb:


> ...
> Was noch für eine etwas erhöhte Sicherheit beitragen kann (für den Vermieter) - Türenschließer (das sind die Teile, die dafür sorgen, dass die Tür automatisch zufällt) gekoppelt mit Türknauf von außen und gutes Sicherheitsschloss für alle im Aufgang.
> Damit kann man das Problem mit "Tür vergessen abzusperren" relativ einfach lösen. Die Tür fällt dann automatisch ins Schloss und ist nur für jemanden zu öffnen, der den Schlüssel des Aufganges hat.



Dann klingekt unten jemand und fragt, ob geöffnet werden kann, er hätte einen Brief einzuwerfen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FelixFace (5. Juni 2011)

mightyEx schrieb:


> Auch wenn's jetzt etwas zu spät ist - ich würde das Bike ungern im Gemeinschaftskeller lassen. Das mag zwar ne komfortable Abstellvariante sein, dafür aber sehr unsicher. Minimum Balkon (wenn's nicht gerade im Erdgeschoss ist) oder eben ein Platz in der Wohung (notfalls Deckenlift o.ä.).
> 
> Was noch für eine etwas erhöhte Sicherheit beitragen kann (für den Vermieter) - Türenschließer (das sind die Teile, die dafür sorgen, dass die Tür automatisch zufällt) gekoppelt mit Türknauf von außen und gutes Sicherheitsschloss für alle im Aufgang.
> Damit kann man das Problem mit "Tür vergessen abzusperren" relativ einfach lösen. Die Tür fällt dann automatisch ins Schloss und ist nur für jemanden zu öffnen, der den Schlüssel des Aufganges hat.


Oder gleich ne Selbstschussanlage


----------



## Micha-L (5. Juni 2011)

Ich glaube er meint die Kellertür.

Fände ich auch sinnvoll. Ich lasse sie selber beim wegfahren aus Faulheit manchmal offen. (Schlüssel schon im Bike-Rucksack usw.)


----------



## mightyEx (5. Juni 2011)

giles schrieb:


> Dann klingekt unten jemand und fragt, ob geöffnet werden kann, er hätte einen Brief einzuwerfen



Du hast nen Briefkasten im Keller  ?


----------



## giles (5. Juni 2011)

Nein, jedoch muss der Bote durch die Haustür, da Innenbriefkästen.

Kellertür ergibt allerdings ein anderes Bild  Hatte es als die Eingangstür ins Haus interpretiert.

Obwohl JA, da liegt noch so ein Amibriefkasten rum  fürs Wochenenddomizil.


----------



## mightyEx (5. Juni 2011)

FelixFace schrieb:


> Oder gleich ne Selbstschussanlage



Ich meine passive Sicherheit  .


----------



## Juvina (6. Juni 2011)

Gibt es eigentlich brauchbare GPS Diebstahlsicherungen/Tracking für Fahrräder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joerg5324 (6. Juni 2011)

Juvina schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich brauchbare GPS Diebstahlsicherungen/Tracking für Fahrräder?



Das Problem dürfte sein das am Rad so unterzubringen, dass der Dieb es nicht auf den ersten Blick sieht. Mit der Maßgabe das GPS weitgehend freie Sicht nach oben benötigt. Und der Stromversorgungsfrage. Prinzipiell hat ein Smartphone alles was man dafür benötigt.

Jörg


----------



## Norman. (6. Juni 2011)

Allein so ein Ding schon am Rahmen kleben zu sehen, dürfte abschreckend wirken!


----------



## OldSkoolGT (7. Juni 2011)

Norman. schrieb:


> Allein so ein Ding schon am Rahmen kleben zu sehen, dürfte abschreckend wirken!



wenns am rahmen klebt reis ich es runter...ganz ehrlich
wenn dann musst du es unterm sitz verstauen oder umgebaut in ein anderes gehäuse in der sattelstütze


----------



## Cayton (7. Juni 2011)

Bei dem was ich in letzter Zeit an der Schule sehe, kann ich mir denken, warum so viel geklaut wird.... Steht da jeden Tag ein Specialized Mit so einem Tedi-Kabelschloss festgemacht.... Da kann man doch echt nur mit dem Kopf schütteln..


----------



## pungschder (7. Juni 2011)

*In Darmstadt wurden 2 Bike-Diebe geschnappt!*
Die Polizei sucht nun nach dem Besitzer des schwarzen  Herrensportfahrrades der Marke Steppenwolf, Typ Transterra. Der oder die  Besitzer/in werden gebeten sich unter der Telefonnummer 06151/969-0 mit  der Ermittlungsgruppe Darmstadt City in Verbindung zu setzen.


----------



## Norman. (7. Juni 2011)

Saubere Arbeit!


----------



## mightyEx (8. Juni 2011)

Cayton schrieb:


> Bei dem was ich in letzter Zeit an der Schule sehe, kann ich mir denken, warum so viel geklaut wird.... Steht da jeden Tag ein Specialized Mit so einem Tedi-Kabelschloss festgemacht.... Da kann man doch echt nur mit dem Kopf schütteln..



Für diesen Zweck gibt es ja gewöhnlich auch eine Stadtschlampe. Kann auch nicht nachvollziehen, warum man da sein Sportgerät mißbrauchen muss. Aber die Erkenntnis wird sich vielleicht mal nach dem ein oder anderen Diebstahl durchsetzen.


----------



## SCHEIBE (8. Juni 2011)

Hauptsache  angeben....verstehe  auch  nicht.


----------



## Nexic (8. Juni 2011)

Ist aber normal heutzutage, ich kenne auch einen Studenten dem man sein 1500 MTB am Bahnhof geklaut hat. 

Jetzt hohlt er sich wieder eins für 1700 

Auf die Frage warum er sich keine Stadtschlampe zulegt gibts als Antwort nur blabla. 

Absolut lernresistent, mein persönliches Fazit ist das es den meisten noch viel zu gut geht aber jammern auf hohem Niveau geht ganz gut.


----------



## Punkaz23 (9. Juni 2011)

Mir wurde letzte Woche in Regensburg auch das Kellerabteil aufgebrochen.

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/384804/cat/41/date/1225806352

Das Verwunderliche ist, seit diesem Zeitpunkt steht ein schwarzes Cube LTD bei uns im Hauseingang ohne Schloß und bisher auch ohne Besitzer.
Vielleicht vermisst es ja der Täter  und meldt sich bei mir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mightyEx (9. Juni 2011)

Punkaz23 schrieb:


> Mir wurde letzte Woche in Regensburg auch das Kellerabteil aufgebrochen.
> 
> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/384804/cat/41/date/1225806352
> 
> ...



Oder es ist ebenfalls geklaut. Vielleicht hat der Täter es als Fahrgelegenheit missbraucht und einfach zurück gelassen. Würd erst mal im Haus rumfragen (kann ja auch Besuch o.ä. sein). Ansonsten mal den Hauseigentümer/Vermieter auf das Bike hinweisen. Dieser müsste sich dann (oder Du evtl. im Auftrag) mit der Polizei in Verbindung setzen. Und bevor es möglicherweise unfreiwillig wieder den Besitzer wechselt, sollte es für den Zeitraum der Prüfung gesichert werden (evtl. Zettel mit Ansprechpartner hinterlegen/befestigen).


----------



## The Fellä (9. Juni 2011)

Jetzt wirds mir schon fast peinlich...
Als wir übers Wochenende weg waren, wurde der Keller schon wieder aufgebrochen das 0815-Bike von meiner Freundin und mein altes Dirt inkl. Schlösser geklaut... 
Was wolln die Penner damit, die Teile sind doch echt nicht viel wert

Und weil sie grad da waren haben sie noch so`n Kinderanhänger bei unserer Nachbarin rausgeholt, der war aber richtig teuer...

ich hab die Schnauze voll!
Vermieter juckt es überhaupt nicht...Penner!
und die Cops machen auch gar nix außer ihren scheiß Bericht!


----------



## davidhellmann (9. Juni 2011)

The Fellä schrieb:


> Jetzt wirds mir schon fast peinlich...
> Als wir übers Wochenende weg waren, wurde der Keller schon wieder aufgebrochen das 0815-Bike von meiner Freundin und mein altes Dirt inkl. Schlösser geklaut...
> Was wolln die Penner damit, die Teile sind doch echt nicht viel wert
> 
> ...



das ist echt zum kotzen. man müsste mal sich auf die lauer legen und das dann selber klären. ich wusste wer mein rad geklaut hat aber selbst dann kann die polizei nichts machen. wenn man ne anzeige macht ist man am schluss noch der depp.


----------



## The Fellä (9. Juni 2011)

...Ich würde es selber klären, wenn ich einen Ansatz hätte!

Wie hat der Cop gesagt:" Sollten Sie eines der Räder sehen, unternehmen sie nichts! Rufen Sie uns an!" 

Ja...dauert das dann wieder ne Stunde bis ihr kommt?


----------



## peterior (10. Juni 2011)

Punkaz23 schrieb:


> Das Verwunderliche ist, seit diesem Zeitpunkt steht ein schwarzes Cube LTD bei uns im Hauseingang ohne Schloß und bisher auch ohne Besitzer.



Mir wurde vor 1,5 Wochen ein schwarzes Cube LTD Team 2010 22" aus der Tiefgarage geklaut, war allerdings in München. Kannst mir ja trotzdem mal die Rahmennummer schicken ^^

Wenn so ein teures Bike ohne Schloss rumsteht würd ich grundsätzlich die Polizei informieren, da wohl niemand sowas teures einfach rumstehen lässt, da muss was faul sein. Die haben normalerweise eine Fahrradsammelstelle und informieren den Besitzer falls er es tatsächlich gemeldet hat.

Gruß Klaus


----------



## Briggtopp (10. Juni 2011)

Wenn ich das hier immer so regelmäßig lese, komme ich doch verstärkt zu dem Schluß, daß der beste und sicherste Ort die Wohnung ist.

Sorry für all diejenigen denen ihr liebstes Bike geklaut wurde...


----------



## peterior (10. Juni 2011)

Da steht mein neues jetzt auch, direkt neben meinem Bett. Und beim Schlafen hab ich immer eine Hand am Rahmen  Naja im Ernst, wenns dreckich is stehts eher am Balkon.


----------



## joerg5324 (10. Juni 2011)

Briggtopp schrieb:


> Wenn ich das hier immer so regelmäßig lese, komme ich doch verstärkt zu dem Schluß, daß der beste und sicherste Ort die Wohnung ist.



Ich hab mir exakt das gleiche Rad neu kaufen können, und rate mal wo das nun baumelt.






Aber irgendwie kann das ja nicht angehen. Was ist denn das für eine Scheißgesellschaft, in der sich derart massiv beklaut wird. Hatteen die alle keine Eltern? Ich glaub, mein Alter hätte mich erschlagen, wenn ich freudestrahlend mit einem geklauten Rad angekommen wäre...

Jörg


----------



## giles (10. Juni 2011)

Tanzt an der Stange auch mal jemand ?? *neugierig ist*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joerg5324 (10. Juni 2011)

giles schrieb:


> Tanzt an der Stange auch mal jemand ?? *neugierig ist*



Natürlich, aber die Bilder wären offtopic.


----------



## giles (10. Juni 2011)

Ab damit ins KTWR


----------



## EagleCreek (11. Juni 2011)

Hier in Freiburg-Herdern wurde mein Bike aus dem Keller gestohlen!!!

Finderlohn!

Wer das Bike sieht oder über den Verbleib bescheid weiß meldet sich bitte bei mir 0172/1565084 oder bei der Polizei FR.

Transition Blindside, Rot mit weißer Marzocchi 66 Gabel und weißen Spank Laufrädern.

Finderlohn 500,00!

http://www.bilder-space.de/show_img....&size=original


----------



## 122kg (11. Juni 2011)

joerg5324 schrieb:


> Ich glaub, mein Alter hätte mich erschlagen, wenn ich freudestrahlend mit einem geklauten Rad angekommen wäre...
> 
> Jörg


 
Es gibt Familien, da werden die Kinder von den Eltern zum klauen geschickt.   Willkommen in der Realität.


----------



## pungschder (11. Juni 2011)

In Bensheim sind diese Woche 30 Fahrräder aus einer Lagerhalle gestohlen worden.


----------



## floggel (11. Juni 2011)

pungschder schrieb:


> In Bensheim sind diese Woche 30 Fahrräder aus einer Lagerhalle gestohlen worden.


ok


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ElBartoRE (11. Juni 2011)

Mir haben sie in der Zeit von 19.30 (10.06.2011) Uhr bis 15.00 Uhr (11.06.2011) meine "Stadtschlampe" aus einem Fahrradzimmer im EG unseres Mehrfamilienhauses geklaut!

Ort: Recklinghausen
Radbeschreibung: Trekkingrad, silber, dicker "Lizzard" Schriftzug, schwarz bezogener Lenker und Gepäckträger, schwarze Federgabel vorn, schwarze, gefederte Sattelstütze.

Is zwar kein mega Verlust, aber einfach nur nervig. Zum Glück steht mein Spezi in der Wohnung!


----------



## Se7enair (13. Juni 2011)

peterior schrieb:


> Mir wurde vor 1,5 Wochen ein schwarzes Cube LTD Team 2010 22" aus der Tiefgarage geklaut, war allerdings in MÃ¼nchen. Kannst mir ja trotzdem mal die Rahmennummer schicken ^^
> 
> Wenn so ein teures Bike ohne Schloss rumsteht wÃ¼rd ich grundsÃ¤tzlich die Polizei informieren, da wohl niemand sowas teures einfach rumstehen lÃ¤sst, da muss was faul sein. Die haben normalerweise eine Fahrradsammelstelle und informieren den Besitzer falls er es tatsÃ¤chlich gemeldet hat.
> 
> GruÃ Klaus



Meinem Bruder wurde auch ein Bike geklaut, Anzeige bei der Polizei mit Rahmennummer, passiert ist nichts.
Hatte mittlerweile ein neues Bike als nach einem jahr der Anruf kommt, das Bike wurde in einem Hof 80km von uns entfernt gefunden weil aufmerksamen Hausbesitzer aufgefallen ist dass das Bike mehrere Wochen dort rumstand und keinem der Bewohner gehÃ¶rte.

Also versuch zu klÃ¤ren wem das Bike gehÃ¶rt, das hat sicherlich nicht der Besitzer da abgestellt.

â¬: Ok falscher Ansprechpartner, bzw falsch zitiert, aber ihr wisst ja wen ich meine^^


----------



## He.Greif (19. Juni 2011)

Mein vor 3 Wochen gestohlenes Rad ist zwar nicht mehr aufgetaucht. Aber mittlerweile hat die Versicherung 85% des Neuwertes ersetzt. Und das obwohl es mitten in der Nacht draußen von der Laterne geknipst wurde Es war "nur" eine normale Hausratversicherung. Manchmal muss man eben Glück haben


----------



## Noss (20. Juni 2011)

Hallo zusammen

Am 02.06.2011 wurde mir mein Stoker (Transalp 24) gestohlen.
Tatort: Magdeburg Breiter Weg 19 zwischen 23.00 und 00.30 Uhr.






[/url][/IMG]

Das Bild ist nich 100% aktuell.

Teileliste:

Rahmen:	Transalp Team SL Mountainbike Hardtail 21
matt schwarz eloxiert, ohne jegliche Beschriftung
Nabe:			Shimano XT schwarz
Kurbeln:		Shimano Deore LX
Pedale:			Kona Jackshit
Bar Ends:		Ritchey
Lenker:			XLC schwarz eloxiert 
Federgabel:		Manitou R7 Pro schwarz - rot
Scheibenbremse:	Magura Louise
Felge:			Marvic 317 Disc 26  schwarz
Speichen:		DT Swiss schwarz
Reifen:			Schwalbe Fat Albert 2.4 (sehr breit)
Schaltung:		Shimano XT
Griffe:			Race Face rot (sehr auffällig)
Sattel:			schwarz - rot
Rad Computer:		VDO MC 1.0


----------



## Noss (20. Juni 2011)

Hallo zusammen

Am 02.06.2011 wurde mir mein Stoker (Transalp 24) gestohlen.
Tatort: Magdeburg Breiter Weg 19 zwischen 23.00 und 00.30 Uhr.

*500 Euro Behlohnung für die Person die den entscheidenen Hinweis
zur Wiederbeschaffung gibt.*






[/url][/IMG]

Das Bild ist nich 100% aktuell.


Teileliste:

Rahmen:                  Transalp Team SL Mountainbike Hardtail 21
                               matt schwarz eloxiert, ohne jegliche Beschriftung
Nabe:		       Shimano XT schwarz
Kurbeln:		       Shimano Deore LX
Pedale:		       Kona Jackshit
Bar Ends:		       Ritchey
Lenker:		       XLC schwarz eloxiert 
Federgabel:	       Manitou R7 Pro schwarz - rot
Scheibenbremse:      Magura Louise
Felge:		       Marvic 317 Disc 26  schwarz
Speichen:		       DT Swiss schwarz
Reifen:		       Schwalbe Fat Albert 2.4 (fetter weißer Schriftzug)
Schaltung:		       Shimano XT
Griffe:		       Race Face rot (sehr auffällig)
Sattel:		       schwarz - rot
Rad Computer:	       VDO MC 1.0

Falls irgendwer was sieht, meldet euch bitte bei mir.

[email protected]

Mfg
Noss


----------



## saturno (20. Juni 2011)

122kg schrieb:


> Es gibt Familien, da werden die Kinder von den Eltern zum klauen geschickt.   Willkommen in der Realität.



warum immer nur auf die kleine und deren eltern es gibt leute die können sich kein bike leisten wegen zu wenig asche, da beauftragt man mal schnell einen der wiederum einen kennt und bestellt sich sein wunschbike. noch schlimmer, es soll sogar leute geben, die nicht mal fragen, warum teile oder bikes in einer gewissen bucht so günstig angeboten werden und schlagen bei diesen schnäppchen auch noch zu. nach dem mott 3-2-1 meins, billisch billisch rangekommen.

solange es abnehmer gibt werden bikes geklaut, das solltet ihr euch auch mal zu gemüte führen.


----------



## saturno (20. Juni 2011)

Noss schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> 
> Am 02.06.2011 wurde mir mein Stoker (Transalp 24) gestohlen.
> Tatort: Magdeburg Breiter Weg 19 zwischen 23.00 und 00.30 Uhr.
> ...





na dann, bitte das bild welches zu 100% aktuell ist, dann platzt jeder monitor


----------



## Noss (20. Juni 2011)

Is etwas groß geraten,sorry 
Naja, ich hab kein aktuelles Photo, das Rad war gerade fertig....da wars auch scon weg


----------



## Rankin' (21. Juni 2011)

Letzte Woche wurde einem Freund von mir das Mondraker Prayer in  blau/rot, Rahmengröße S in Bad Kreuznach gestohlen. Rad war noch keinen Monat alt.

Vanilla R Dämpfer und Marzocchi 55 RS Gabel.

Sehr auffälliges Rad:







Wäre sehr nett wenn ihr die Augen aufhalten könntet.
Danke


----------



## Apfailsaft (21. Juni 2011)

Rankin' schrieb:


> Letzte Woche wurde einem Freund von mir das Mondraker Prayer in  blau/rot, Rahmengröße S vor dem Fahrrad Rosskopp gestohlen. Das Rad war  zur Inspektion dort und vor dem Laden angekettet.
> 2 Jugendliche haben anscheinend den Mechaniker, der leider alleine im  Laden war abgelenkt und ein anderer draussen das Schloß geknackt und das  Rad entwendet. Rad war noch keinen Monat alt.
> 
> Vanilla R Dämpfer und Marzocchi 55 RS Gabel.
> ...



Mal rein aus Neugier, da unser Fahrradhändler die Bikes auch immer vorm Laden ankettet... Haftet nicht er dafür wenn es während der Zeit die es in seinem Besitz ist gestohlen wird?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 08-15 (21. Juni 2011)

das sehe ich auch so. Sonst kann ja jeder Händler (nicht nur Bikes) sagen:
"Opps, Sorry dein Teil ist, weg. Kauf dir doch bei mir gleich ein neues."

Und Böses unterstellen will ich jetzt noch nicht. (bzgl Umsatz ankurbeln)


----------



## mercedes65 (21. Juni 2011)

Mein Fahrrad wurde mir vor der Haustür gestohlen. Stand eigentlich immer und jeden Tag für kurze Zeit da. Habe ihn nie angekettet oder ähn. Bis jetzt ist auch nie was passiert, aber wie wir es wissen, aus den Fehlern lernt man.


----------



## Rankin' (21. Juni 2011)

Ja, der Händler haftet, und mein Freund bekommt auch den Kaufpreis erstattet. Das blöde ist nur das das Rad ein super Schnäppchen war im Netz und wenn er das jetzt nochmal neu käuft kostet es trotzdem 500 mehr überall.


----------



## Nexic (21. Juni 2011)

Rankin' schrieb:


> Ja, der Händler haftet, und mein Freund bekommt auch den Kaufpreis erstattet. Das blöde ist nur das das Rad ein super Schnäppchen war im Netz und wenn er das jetzt nochmal neu käuft kostet es trotzdem 500 mehr überall.



Super ärgerlich! 

Zu dem Händler würde ich mein Bike nicht mehr bringen, 
jetzt kann er wieder auf ein Schnäppchen warten dann ist die Saison vorbei oder er hat nen Schaden von 500.


----------



## Nasum (21. Juni 2011)

@Noss

Ich wohne in HBS und werd mal die Augen offen halten, wäre nicht das erste mal das ein in MD geklautes Bike in HBS rumfährt...solche Assis.


----------



## LittleBoomer (21. Juni 2011)

He.Greif schrieb:


> Mein vor 3 Wochen gestohlenes Rad ist zwar nicht mehr aufgetaucht. Aber mittlerweile hat die Versicherung 85% des Neuwertes ersetzt. Und das obwohl es mitten in der Nacht draußen von der Laterne geknipst wurde Es war "nur" eine normale Hausratversicherung. Manchmal muss man eben Glück haben



Warum nur 85% ? Eine Hausrat versichert zum Neuanschaffungspreis.
Allerdings nur x% von der Gesamtversicherungssumme.


----------



## davidhellmann (21. Juni 2011)

Jo, wundert mich auch.


----------



## Mettwurst82 (21. Juni 2011)

Genau... und jede Hausratversicherung hat auch genau die gleichen Bedingungen... 

Wenn es nachts an der Laterne steht ist das schon ein Sonderfall.


----------



## LittleBoomer (21. Juni 2011)

Nexic schrieb:


> Super ärgerlich!
> 
> Zu dem Händler würde ich mein Bike nicht mehr bringen,
> jetzt kann er wieder auf ein Schnäppchen warten dann ist die Saison vorbei oder er hat nen Schaden von 500.



Nein, er müßte nicht nur den Kaufpreis erstattet bekommen sondern den kompetten Schaden ersetzt bekommen. Insofern kann er auch die Versandgebühren und den zeitlichen Aufwand (sagen wir 50 Euro/Std.) 
beanspruchen. Somit könnte er gut 250 Euro mehr erhalten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## davidhellmann (21. Juni 2011)

Mettwurst82 schrieb:


> Genau... und jede Hausratversicherung hat auch genau die gleichen Bedingungen...
> 
> Wenn es nachts an der Laterne steht ist das schon ein Sonderfall.



Ist das so? Meins stand auch vorm Kino an ner Laterne. Ist der Versicherung doch egal. Es gehört zu deinem Hausrat. Gabs denn ne Begründung zu den 85%? Also wie kommen die da drauf?


----------



## Mettwurst82 (21. Juni 2011)

Liest du dir nicht die Bedingungen durch? Wenn du zu Hause bist, darf das Rad bei den meisten Versicherungen zwischen 22 und 6 Uhr nicht draußen stehen. Bist du unterwegs und kannst erst nach 22 Uhr nach Hause (z.B. im Kino) ist es bei den meisten Versicherungen noch so lange draußen versichert bist du zu Hause bist.
Der Versicherung ist es sicherlich nicht egal, wenn sie Geld los wird.


----------



## davidhellmann (21. Juni 2011)

Ehrlich gesagt nein, ich les mir das nicht durch  
Es war ja auch nur eine Frage wie man auf die 85% kommt. Ist das eine feste Regelung und auf was greift Sie. Also meine Versicherung wollte auch schon ein zwei mal nicht voll zahlen und hat mir irgendwas erzählt. Das ging dann bisschen hin und her... letztendlich haben Sie dann doch voll gezahlt. Deswegen Frage ich ja ob man dich nicht einfach nur bissl im Preis drücken wollte...


----------



## herbie26 (21. Juni 2011)

Sodele...
hier mal ein kurzer Bericht von meinen gestohlenen Rädern. Meinen Post könnt ihr hier nachlesen.
Gleich nachdem ich den Einbruch festgestellt hatte, rief ich die Polizei. Nachdem der Fall aufgenommen wurde und ich die Papiere erhalten habe, meldete ich den Fall meiner Hausratversicherung (Allianz Optimal) und schickte noch am selben Tag eine Beschreibung des Falles, Kopie der Rechnungen und der Anzeige per Mail an die Versicherung. Nach ein paar Wochen erhielt ich den ersten Brief, dass ich die Original Rechnungen und einen Nachweis über den Kauf zuschicken sollte. Diesen wollte die Versicherung von mir haben, da das eine Rad ein Privatkauf, sprich Gebrauchtkauf war. Glücklicherweise konnte ich einen Kontoauszug mit der Bezahlung des Rades vorzeigen. Nach ein paar weiteren Wochen forderte die Allianz den Brief über die Einstellung des Verfahrens. (Diesen bekommt man normalerweise nach drei Monaten) Nachdem ich auch diesen Brief per Mail verschickt hatte, kam ein Schreiben mit der Bitte, dass ich etwas Geduld haben soll, da die Versicherung nun die Akte vom Staatsanwalt anfordere, um den Fall abschließen zu können. 
Dann nach 12-14 Wochen erhielt ich den erlösenden Brief, dass der Schaden beglichen würde. Ich habe bei meinem Red Bull den Neupreis bekommen und beim Bergamont den Preis, den ich damals dafür bezahlt hatte. Bin froh, dass ich die Versicherung bei der Allianz habe. Sie haben mir nach der Schadensregulierung keine Kündigung ausgesprochen. 
Der einzige Wermutstropfen ist, dass ich das Big Air Team zu einem absoluten Hammer Preis bekommen hatte. Aber irgendwie werde ich auch das verkraften können.
Bei Fragen könnt ihr mich gerne nerven.


----------



## Mettwurst82 (21. Juni 2011)

davidhellmann schrieb:


> Ehrlich gesagt nein, ich les mir das nicht durch
> Es war ja auch nur eine Frage wie man auf die 85% kommt. Ist das eine feste Regelung und auf was greift Sie. Also meine Versicherung wollte auch schon ein zwei mal nicht voll zahlen und hat mir irgendwas erzählt. Das ging dann bisschen hin und her... letztendlich haben Sie dann doch voll gezahlt. Deswegen Frage ich ja ob man dich nicht einfach nur bissl im Preis drücken wollte...



Jut, das weiß natürlich nur der Versicherungsnehmer selbst wieso weshalb und warum. Aber solche Dinge sollte man ja schon beachten, wann und wo man sein Fahrrad wie stehen hat oder zumindest, was man dann bei Polizei und Versicherung zu sagen hat


----------



## He.Greif (21. Juni 2011)

Mettwurst82 schrieb:


> Jut, das weiß natürlich nur der Versicherungsnehmer selbst wieso weshalb und warum. Aber solche Dinge sollte man ja schon beachten, wann und wo man sein Fahrrad wie stehen hat oder zumindest, was man dann bei Polizei und Versicherung zu sagen hat




Zur Aufklärung: Die 85% waren der Versicherungswert zu dem mein Rad vor 7 Jahren mal versichert wurde. Damals ging das aus irgendeinem Grund nicht über maximal 800 hinaus. Mein neues Rad ist nun aber zum vollen Kaufpreis versichert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dropdead (21. Juni 2011)

Hallo Gemeinde!

Dieses Cannondale Jekyll 500 ist heute bei uns im Geschäft (Hamburg) aufgetaucht. Der Kunde wollte eigentlich eine VR-Bremse und mir ist gleich der merkwürdige Aufbau aufgefallen. Das Rad wurde bei E-bay per Sofortkauf erworben und ist total verbastelt (Gabel, Dämpfer ist nicht original, Innenlager links vermurkst)! Ich vermute das Rad wurde mal gestohlen!

Meine Frage: Vermisst jemand sein Cannondal Jekyll 500? Weiß jemand, was das für 'ne Gabel ist (Ich vermute eine Marzocchi Shiver, bin mir aber nicht sicher)?









http://fstatic1.mtb-
news.de/img/photos/7/1/9/2/9/_/medium/Jekyll-3.jpg













Sollte jemand was wissen, kontaktiert mich bitte per PN!

Gruß,
Maik


----------



## Stadtrumgurker (22. Juni 2011)

Werte Mitfahrer,

ich hatte es zwar schon im Berlin/BB-Forum gepostet, aber vielleicht ist es ja doch über die Landesgrenze gekommen.
Mein Cannondale F900sl ist am 8.6.2011 vom Hof in Berlin-Wilmersdorf entwendet worden (ja - war angeschlossen mit 2x Geschenkband!).
Es handelt sich um die eher seltene 2004er Team Siemens Replika Version mit silbernem Optimo Rahmen und XT-Austattung, Magura Marta SL und neuem Fizik Aliante Sattel. 
Gekennzeichnet ist es durch einige tiefe Kratzer am Oberrohr, die mit Lack provisorisch ausgebessert wurden und weiteren am oberen Teil des Sattelrohrs, die biss aufs Alu gingen! Rahmennummer N191325.
Anzeige bei der Polizei liegt vor, aber in Berlin ist die Aufklärungsquote ja wohl noch niedriger als im Fietse-Diebe-Schlaraffennachbarland Niederlande!
Wenn es doch einer bemerkt oder sieht etc. einfach melden oder die Bullen oder gleich fX?gz&%`'1!$tf....!!! 

Trauerflor tragend,
Mo

0178-7167543
[email protected]


----------



## Mettwurst82 (22. Juni 2011)

Dropdead schrieb:


> Hallo Gemeinde!
> 
> Dieses Cannondale Jekyll 500 ist heute bei uns im Geschäft (Hamburg) aufgetaucht. Der Kunde wollte eigentlich eine VR-Bremse und mir ist gleich der merkwürdige Aufbau aufgefallen. Das Rad wurde bei E-bay per Sofortkauf erworben und ist total verbastelt (Gabel, Dämpfer ist nicht original, Innenlager links vermurkst)! Ich vermute das Rad wurde mal gestohlen!
> 
> ...



Hast du mal die Rahmennummer und die Beschreibung des Bikes bei der Polizei prüfen lassen? Wenn nein, das solltest du vielleicht vorher tun, bevor ein Kundenrad hier in der Art veröffentlichst.


----------



## Apfailsaft (22. Juni 2011)

Alles klar, ich bastel lieber nie an meinem Fahrrad rum, sonst vermutet mein Händler noch ich wäre ein Dieb :-D
Gestern hab ich nen schlecht aufgemotzten Opel Corsa b gesehen, ich wette das isn geklautes Auto!


----------



## EvilEvo (22. Juni 2011)

Ich finde die Vermutung von Dropdead nicht gerade ungerechtfertigt, das Bike wirkt sehr nach stümperhaft zusammengewürfelt, nachdem einzelne Teile vielleicht zurückgelassen wurden oder defekt waren. Schon alleine diese Konstruktion der Dämpferaufnahme mit dieser, sehe ich richtig, dass das mal eine Bremsscheibe vor dem schwarzen Dingens war?? Dann die billige Kontermutter. Sorry, aber sowas baut keiner, der mal ein Haufen Kohle für so ein Bike gelassen hat. 

Aber trotzdem erstmal bei der Polizei melden


----------



## 4mate (22. Juni 2011)

Jekyll500 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute!
> 
> Mir wurde leider vor einigen Jahren mein Cannondale Jekyll 500 gestohlen


Wer ihn kennt schreibt ihn an




.


----------



## Stadtrumgurker (22. Juni 2011)

Ich finde auch, dass er zwar übervorsichtig aber wohl doch begründet die Fotos hier reinstellt, immerhin besteht ja doch die Möglichkeit, dass es jemand vermisst und man sollte ihn dafür nicht 'bashen' und was hat der Besitzer, wenn er es rechtmäßig ist, zu befürchten?
Ein Rückführung von geklauten Rädern, ab so einer Preisklasse, ist ja in den seltensten Fällen von der Polizei zu erwarten, sondern wenn dann durch 'aufmerksame' Augen!
Finde sowieso dass man einen Fahrradpass mit Eigentumsnachweis einführen sollte (ähnlich dem Fahrzeugschein beim Auto).


----------



## Dropdead (22. Juni 2011)

Ich habe das OK vom Kunden die Bilder hier einzustellen! Rahmennummer habe ich auch, die wollte ich jetzt aber nicht so ohne weiteres hier veröffentlichen.

@4mate: Danke, werde den User mal kontaktieren!


----------



## Se7enair (22. Juni 2011)

Der Kunde stimmt zu das er evtl. geklaute Ware gekauft hat und würde es im Notfall wieder hergeben? TOP sag ich da nur, solche Menschen gibt es sehr wenige, denn der Kunde hat sicherlich auch was für das Bike gezahlt. Und das Geld sieht man meistens nicht wieder


----------



## wiski (22. Juni 2011)

hey also bei der federgabel handelt es sich auf jedenfall nicht um eine Shiver, sonder um eine RST Sigma... kleine info am rande.. hoffe der rechtmäßige besitzer findet sich wieder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dropdead (22. Juni 2011)

@wiski: Danke! Habe gestern nach 'ner Shiver und White Brothers gegooglet, aber RST hatte ich überhaupt nicht auf dem Schirm


----------



## wiski (22. Juni 2011)

Dropdead schrieb:


> @wiski: Danke! Habe gestern nach 'ner Shiver und White Brothers gegooglet, aber RST hatte ich überhaupt nicht auf dem Schirm




NoooProbbb


----------



## Deleted 54516 (22. Juni 2011)

Hallo allerseits,

bitte um Mithilfe von euch.
Meinem Kumpel wurde am Sonntagmorgen vorm beim Ultra Bike in Kirchzarten,aus der Garage seiner Pension, sein Bergwerk Faunus LSD geklaut
Auf dem Oberrohr steht sein Name " Uwe Böhm "
Anzeige bei der Polizei ist gemacht.

Falls ihr was mitbekommt..., oder was gesehen habt,Info übers Forum an mich, oder per mail an ihn
Hier seine Emailadresse

[email protected]

DAnke vorab

PS: Gewohnt hat er in der Fußgängerzone bei der Metzgerei Föhrenbacher


----------



## eifelhexe (22. Juni 2011)

LittleBoomer schrieb:


> Warum nur 85% ? Eine Hausrat versichert zum Neuanschaffungspreis.
> Allerdings nur x% von der Gesamtversicherungssumme.



Unsere bikes sind nur versichert,wenn sie aus dem Haus bzw Keller gestohlen werden.Wenn man bikes auch draussen mit versichern will, so muß man as extra versichern, un as ist ziemlich teuer.


----------



## Harvester (22. Juni 2011)

Klingt nach Blödsinn. Bei Benutzung sind Dinge des Hausrates auch ausserhalb versichert.


----------



## Renn.Schnecke (22. Juni 2011)

Allerschmerzlichst vermisst wird folgendes Bike von mir:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Seriennummer der FOX RLC: 249197-0250
Edit sagt, folg floggels Rat!: Also die Rahmennummer hier nochmal: S10MAOEL0066
Bei Fragen, bitte direkt an mich.
Danke!!


----------



## floggel (22. Juni 2011)

Rahmennummer lieber nochmal in Textform hinschreiben, damit googlebar...


----------



## Norman. (22. Juni 2011)

nix!


----------



## Kampfmaschine (23. Juni 2011)

@ Dropdead

Die Gabel könnte eine ZOOM sein. 
Past so gar nicht ins Bild.


http://cgi.ebay.de/ZOOM-CH1100-DH-D...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item51991de540


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dropdead (23. Juni 2011)

@Kampfmaschine: Ein älteres Modell im Cannondale, aber das ist sie definitiv! Danke!


----------



## wiski (23. Juni 2011)

@Kampfmaschine: du hast recht! an diese grottenschlechte baumarkt usd hab ich gar nicht gedacht,., entschuldigung..


----------



## der_dino (23. Juni 2011)

Mahlzeit,

mir wurde im laufe der letzten Woche wohl auch eins der Störcke entwendet 

wenn mal einer drüber stolpern sollte, 'n Hinweis wäre nett... ich überleg mir jetzt erstmal wie ich damit weiter umgehe.. macht es Sinn das bei der Polizei anzumelden?Das blöde ist halt, dass es hier bei uns im Haus um nur 6 Parteien handelt, die ich alle gut kenne und der Bock unabgeschlossen -.- im Hausanschlussraum stand. Um ideen oder Ratschläge wäre ich dankbar..bin gerade etwas neben der Spur...





(statt der Maxxis wares Conti Race King 2.2 tubeless aufgezogen)


----------



## HypnoKröte (24. Juni 2011)

Jungs ich bin nicht up to date, habe aber neulich im Zug einen komischen Zeitgenossen mit einem Scott Voltage FR 30 gesehn. Könnte meinen Arsch drauf wetten dass das Bike nicht sein Eigentum war. Wenn euch jmd einfällt wem ein solches Bike fehlt im Raum Stuttgart Göppingen , bitte melden. Hab unauffällig ein Bild vom Bike und dem dazugehörigen dubiosen Typen geschossen.


----------



## fkal (24. Juni 2011)

HypnoKröte schrieb:


> Jungs ich bin nicht up to date, habe aber neulich im Zug einen komischen Zeitgenossen mit einem Scott Voltage FR 30 gesehn. Könnte meinen Arsch drauf wetten dass das Bike nicht sein Eigentum war. Wenn euch jmd einfällt wem ein solches Bike fehlt im Raum Stuttgart Göppingen , bitte melden. Hab unauffällig ein Bild vom Bike und dem dazugehörigen dubiosen Typen geschossen.



lass mich raten.... er war schwarz?

und die mondlandung war ein fake! das kann gar nicht so gewesen sein wie DIE uns das weismachen wollen.


----------



## HypnoKröte (25. Juni 2011)

Wenn du nichts sinnvolles beitragen kannst darfst du die Fresse halten. Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fkal (25. Juni 2011)

HypnoKröte schrieb:


> Wenn du nichts sinnvolles beitragen kannst darfst du die Fresse halten. Danke



hahaha 

ja dann lass halt mal hören, warum du deinen "arsch drauf verwetten kannst", dass es nicht sein bike war?


----------



## drusel (25. Juni 2011)

Mir wurde mein UMF Duncan 2 (weiß 2009) von meiner Terrasse (Innenhof) gestohlen - das war in der Nacht vom 22. aufn 23.6
Es hat den rosa Atlas Lenker, ein XO Schaltwerk und eine abgeranzte Rotwild Sattelstütze - passiert ist es in Darmstadt - wenn es jemand sieht bitte bitte melden!

Dankeschön!


----------



## Jbnk03 (26. Juni 2011)

Meinem besten Freund wurde vor ca. 1,5 Stunden sein Cannondale in Braunschweig, Wallstrasse aus dem Hausflur heraus geklaut. Der Dieb ist ein Nachbar, wurde beobachtet, Verfolgung war aber nicht mehr möglich. Der Dieb ist afrikanischer Abstammung.

- Cannondale M900 aus Ende 90er, Rahmenfarbe dunkelgrün metallic, silberne Cannondale-Schriftzüge
- RST First Air Gabel schwarz
- KCNC VB1 Bremsenset mit goldfarbenen Zugüllen
- Ausstattung komplett XT mit goldfarbenen Zughüllen und mit goldener KMC Kette
- Lenker FSA K-Force mit goldenen UMF Griffen 
- Vorbau FSA OS-99 CSI
- Sattelstütze FSA K-Force
- Kurbel FSA Comet
- Laufräder FSA XC-100
- Reifen IRC Mhythos XC II
- Sattel Prologo (ich glaub ein Kappa oder ein Nago)
- viele grüne und goldene Schrauben verbaut

Das ist unverwechselbar, Fotos folgen morgen, da ich noch unterwegs bin.

Danke Euch!


----------



## davidhellmann (26. Juni 2011)

Jbnk03 schrieb:


> Meinem besten Freund wurde vor ca. 1,5 Stunden sein Cannondale in Braunschweig, Wallstrasse aus dem Hausflur heraus geklaut. Der Dieb ist ein Nachbar, wurde beobachtet, Verfolgung war aber nicht mehr möglich. Der Dieb ist afrikanischer Abstammung.
> 
> - Cannondale M900 aus Ende 90er, Rahmenfarbe dunkelgrün metallic, silberne Cannondale-Schriftzüge
> - RST First Air Gabel schwarz
> ...



Wenn er beobachtet wurde ist es doch easy. Anzeige gegen Ihn! Ich hoffe das hast du schon gemacht.


----------



## Jbnk03 (26. Juni 2011)

Ja, Gleich die Polizei gerufen und angezeigt. Bringt nur nichts, wenn man das Rad nicht bei ihm findet. Weiß nicht was die Zeugenaussage der Freundin bringt...


----------



## F4B1 (26. Juni 2011)

Jbnk03 schrieb:


> Weiß nicht was die Zeugenaussage der Freundin bringt...


Grundsätzlich erstmal so viel wie jede andere.


----------



## Jbnk03 (26. Juni 2011)

F4B1 schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich erstmal so viel wie jede andere.


War nicht drauf bezogen, dass es seine Freundin ist, sondern darauf, dass es überhaupt ne zeugin gibt. Wird aber dann auf Aussage gegen Aussage hinauslaufen wenn er das Rad nicht bei sich hat, also sprich es kommt nix bei raus.
Die Beamten meinten, die Chancen bei solch einem auffälligen Rad stehen gut, aber wenn sie den nicht heut nacht erwischen, sehe ich schwarz...


----------



## Jbnk03 (26. Juni 2011)

Hier die Fotos.. Mittlerweile sind am Unterrohr und an den Stützstreben silberne Cannondale-Schriftzüge, der Handmade USA Aufkleber oben am Sattelrohr und das Cannondale C am Steuerrohr...und ich finde die Rahmennummer nicht!!!
Mehr Bilder gibts in meinem Album.


----------



## Se7enair (26. Juni 2011)

fkal schrieb:


> hahaha
> 
> ja dann lass halt mal hören, warum du deinen "arsch drauf verwetten kannst", dass es nicht sein bike war?



Weil man den Leuten manchmal ansieht ob sie das Geld für ein so teures Fahrrad haben oder nicht. Klar man irrt sich mal, aber wenn jemand zB n 3000 Bike durch die Gegen transportiert und derjenige nicht unbedingt so aussieht als ob er sich das leisten kann, geschweige denn das Bike im vorgesehenen Einsatzbereich bewegt, dann wird man halt misstrauisch.

Und lieber einmal zuviel falsch getippt, wie einmal zu wenig richtig


----------



## Hamburger Jung (27. Juni 2011)

Se7enair schrieb:


> Weil man den Leuten manchmal ansieht ob sie das Geld für ein so teures Fahrrad haben oder nicht. Klar man irrt sich mal, aber wenn jemand zB n 3000 Bike durch die Gegen transportiert und derjenige nicht unbedingt so aussieht als ob er sich das leisten kann, geschweige denn das Bike im vorgesehenen Einsatzbereich bewegt, dann wird man halt misstrauisch.
> 
> Und lieber einmal zuviel falsch getippt, wie einmal zu wenig richtig




Bin da voll für US Gesetze. Einfach den Kerl vom Rad mit der Pumpgun abknallen, ich mein. Er könnte es ja wirklich geklaut haben, lieber einmal zu viel als zu wenig... Und wenn der Kerl südländischer Natur oder sogar noch farbig ist, dann ist jeglicher Zweifel berechtigt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stadtrumgurker (27. Juni 2011)

Jungs! ich kann ja Eure Frustration und den Ärger über die geklauten Bikes verstehen (meins ist grad selbst weggekommen), aber wir sollten dieses Forum doch dazu nutzen, unsere gestohlene Ware zu melden und evtl. durch die aufmerksamen Augen unserer Mitradler hoffen Sie irgendwie, irgendwo wiederzufinden und es nicht zum meckern oder evtl. Rassen/Hautfarbediskriminierenden Laberrunde verkommen zu lassen, da sollte man doch vorsichtig mit Vorverurteilungen sein und sich ggfs. in anderen Institutionen tummlen und bitte nicht hier!


----------



## Carcass (27. Juni 2011)

Hamburger Jung schrieb:


> Bin da voll für US Gesetze. Einfach den Kerl vom Rad mit der Pumpgun abknallen, ich mein. Er könnte es ja wirklich geklaut haben, lieber einmal zu viel als zu wenig... Und wenn der Kerl südländischer Natur oder sogar noch farbig ist, dann ist jeglicher Zweifel berechtigt!



Ich hoffe du wirst gelöscht für diese ******** die du hier ablässt!


----------



## 4mate (27. Juni 2011)

Carcass schrieb:


> Ich hoffe du wirst gelöscht für diese ******** die du hier ablässt!


 Ironie und Sarkasmus muss Mann *auch ohne Smileys erkennen*


----------



## Se7enair (27. Juni 2011)

Ich hab meine These ja nicht auf Rasse Hautfarbe Religion oder sonsitges gestützt. Aber wenn einer in zerissenen Klamotten mit nem dicken Benz durch die Gegend fährt denkt man im ersten Moment auch obs seiner is oder nicht?

Und das soll auch nicht heißen das ich irgendwelche Vorurteile oder sonstiges hab, eher Misstrauen. Und wenn der mit den zerissenen Klamotten sich seinen Benz gekauft hat und dafür hart gearbeitet hat ist das auch ok. Aber wenn er ihn geklaut hat freut sich der Besitzer der dafür hart gearbeitet hat auch sein Auto wiederzubekommen.


----------



## FelixFace (27. Juni 2011)

Hey leute,
Am 25.6.2011 wurde von meinem Kumpel das *Young Talent Industries FirstLove 2010 *in Schwarzbach nahe Mittweida in Sachsen geklaut.
Merkmale: ca. 2cm lange Kratzer an der rechten Lenkerseite, Tretlager knackt, bevor es geklaut wurde hatte es einen Adio Aufkleber am Sattelrohr.
Wer irwie dieses Bike im Internet als Verkauf findet oder es irgendwo sieht bitte per PM so schnell wie möglich melden.
Mfg Felix


----------



## fiedl987 (27. Juni 2011)

Mir wurde vergangenes Wochenende mein Mountainbike in Dresden, direkt aus der Kellerbox gestohlen. Vielleicht sieht es jemand irgendwo:

- Centurion Backfire 900 (Hardtail); Rahmenfarbe schwarz/silber, Rahmenhöhe 51cm;
- Rahmennummer: M2BI14960
- Steuersatz: N-Light A-head rot
- Gabel: Manitou Skareb , Federweg: 80mm
- Scheibenbremsen: Magura Louise 2011 (180er Disc)
- Umwerfer: Shimano XT (Downswing, FD-M771)
- Schaltwerk: Shimano XT Shadow ([FONT="]RD-M772 [/FONT]
- Kurbel: Shimano XT (M770)
- Schalthebel: Shimano XT (M770)
- Laufräder: Mavic XC717 (Nippel rot) mit Schwalbe Hurricane
- Nabe: Shimano XT

hier noch ein etwas älteres Foto:















Danke!


----------



## tilli95 (27. Juni 2011)

auch wenns nur schrottbikes gewesen sein sollten geklaut is geklaut stellt euch mal vor das wären eure bikes


----------



## 4mate (27. Juni 2011)

tilli95 schrieb:


> auch wenns nur schrottbikes gewesen sein sollten geklaut is geklaut stellt euch mal vor das wären eure bikes


Auf welchen Beitrag bezieht sich das?
Kennst du die Zitieren-Funktion?


----------



## m2000 (28. Juni 2011)

[/URL][/IMG]

Im Gegensatz zu dem Bild oben, Sattel Scott Dirt schwarz, VR 24 Speichen radial gespeicht, Messerspeichen. Hochkammer Felge silber, schwarze Noname Nabe, KB Schwarz 42z NC17.

HR White ENO Excentric Nabe Mavic 521 Felge, Reifen Schwalbe Kojak 2.0, HS33 white Edition, RS Duke XC mit weissem SL Casting, Lenker Vorbau Procraft, Griffe UMF Jelly weiss einer mit goldenen und einer mit roten Clamps. Steuersatz VP silber, Sattelstütze TaQ 26,2mm. Rahmen alter Wheeler Stahl komplett gecleaned d.h. Zuganschläge bis auf Bremszug OR sowie Schaltauge weg. Nabenspanner mit Innensechskant, Sattelschelle ebenfalls. 
Aheadkappe grün eloxiert mit Aufschrift SINGLESPEED ONE IS ALL YOU NEED.

Ort Radolfzell am Bodensee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kroiterfee (29. Juni 2011)

:-(


----------



## Hamburger Jung (29. Juni 2011)

Carcass schrieb:


> Ich hoffe du wirst gelöscht für diese ******** die du hier ablässt!



Digga,


----------



## Fastracing (1. Juli 2011)

Hallo Leute und Leidesgenossen,
mir wurde mein Specialized XC pro von´07 in der Leipziger Innenstadt (Nikolaistrasse) gestohlen, vielleicht habe ich das Glück und einer entdeckt/erkennt es zufällig wieder.

- Specialized XC pro ´07 (Fully), Rahmenfarbe rot/weiß , Rahmenhöhe L
- Steuersatz: FSA Orbit MX
- Gabel: Rock Shox Revelation 426 + Poplock (rechte Seite des Lenkers) 
- Scheibenbremsen: Avid Elixir R (VR.180mm - HR. 160mm)
- Umwerfer: Shimano LX 
- Schaltwerk: SRAM X-9 
- Schalthebel: Sram X-9
- Kurbel: Truvative Stylo Team
- Kasette: SRAM PG 990 Powerglide 2 (roter Spider)
- Kette: SRAM PC 991 Hollowpin
- Laufräder: Mavic XC313
- Nabe: VR. Specialized HR. Hope Pro 2 (schwarz)
- Lenker u. Vorbau: Syncros Grunge Design
- Pedalen: Specialized (weiß)
- Sattel: Selle Italia Flite Gel (weiß)

Gabel sowie Dämpfer haben von Toxoholic´s Wartungsaufkleber von ´09 drauf.







Danke für´s lesen und Augen aufhalten.

Lg


----------



## wildbiker (1. Juli 2011)

Schad drum... Sowas lässt man nicht in Leipzig stehen... Geht jetzte sicher in der Drogenszene reih um... Irgendwann tauchts vielleicht in Einzelteilen irgendwo wieder auf...


----------



## Fastracing (2. Juli 2011)

wildbiker schrieb:


> Schad drum... Sowas lässt man nicht in Leipzig stehen... Geht jetzte sicher in der Drogenszene reih um... Irgendwann tauchts vielleicht in Einzelteilen irgendwo wieder auf...



Ich könnte mir dafür selber in den Popo tretten, das kannst Du mir glauben. 
Wahnsinn ist wie schnell sowas geht ! Ich habe es max. 2min nicht im Auge gehabt und schon war es weg - natürlich hatte ich es zuvor angeschlossen. 

Trotzallem möchte ich mir die kleine Chance nicht nehmen lassen, es vielleicht doch noch auf diesen wege wieder zu bekommen. 
Währe mir jedenfalls lieber als das die Versicherung dafür aufkommen muss, ansonsten wird mein nächstes dann wohl ein Cube Fritzz.


----------



## davidhellmann (2. Juli 2011)

Wie? Du warst nur 2min weg und da wurde es geklaut? Wie krank das ist..!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wildbiker (2. Juli 2011)

Am besten man hat in dieser Stadt ne alte rostige Stadtschlampe...die keiner klaut...
Werd mir wohl noch ne Stadtmöhre zulegen um zur Arbeit zu kommen/Alltagsangelegenheiten zu erledigen, und damit mein gutes Rad zu schonen (was mir so langsam die Haare vom Kopf frisst).


----------



## Fastracing (3. Juli 2011)

davidhellmann schrieb:


> Wie? Du warst nur 2min weg und da wurde es geklaut? Wie krank das ist..!!



max. 2 Minuten, mehr war es wirklich nicht !
Ich hatte es sogar mit ein Schloss einer sehr bekannten Marke "gesichert" - keine Ahnung wie die das gemacht haben, Anfänger waren das sicher nicht.



wildbiker schrieb:


> Am besten man hat in dieser Stadt ne alte rostige Stadtschlampe...



Das blöde ist ja, das ich eine "Stadtschlampe" besitze ...
Die bin ich aber an diesen Tag nicht gefahren, da ich meiner Freundin lediglich für den Abend eine Jacke vorbei bringen wollte.


----------



## wiski (3. Juli 2011)

darf ich dich fragen mit welchen schloss du es wie angeschlossen hast und war das schloss noch da als du wiedergekommen bist? 
hat dir vielleicht jemand gefolgt und es gezielt gestohlen? hast du es an einem öffentlichen platz gestohlen an der es videoaufahmen von der stadt oder einem laden gibt?
gleich sagen das du des video brauchst!  In unserer stadt wurden schon einige so überführt!! öffentlich anprangern bei you/tube oder so dann wird der sich schon melden aus angst vor racheakten ,.,   so sollte man des machen.... und details zum diebstahl helfen jedem anderen mehr es zu verhindern =) 

mfg


----------



## Deleted 186101 (3. Juli 2011)

Hi,

Ich prophezeie, dass du es bei der unglaublichen Aufklärungsquote in Leipzig nie wieder sehen wirst. Und mit Überwachungsvids bei Youtube wäre ich vorsichtig, Datenschutz -.-.
Da ist dann schnell mal der Geschädigte dran.

Grüße
crego


----------



## Fastracing (3. Juli 2011)

@wiski

Es handelte sich um ein Abus Bordo Schloss, es war um den Rahmen an einen öffentlichen Fahrradständer 
(fest verankert und nicht andersweitig beschädigt) gesichert. Das Schloss lag auch nicht am Tatort, wurde also mitgenommen. 

Ob mir nun einer gefolgt ist kann ich dir nicht sagen, dafür rennen hier zuviele Menschen rum um das zu realisieren 
und an Paranoia leide ich auch nicht, das ich mich aller 10m hätte umgeschaut ... 

Das der Täter auf Video aufgenommen wurde ist ganz gut möglich, allerdings bezweifle ich stark das ich eine Kopie 
davon bekomme würde - schon alleine aus rechtlichen Gründen.


----------



## jumbojesus (3. Juli 2011)

fahrrad anschließen bringt eigentlich gar nichts mehr heutzutage. 
gestern hatte ich nur glück, jemand stand schwarz gekleidet bei mir am fahrrad als ich aus dem mediamarkt kam, konnte auch deutlich erkennen wie er eine weiße sprühdose oder was auch immer das war in der hand hielt und ging dann weg.

das war mit sicherheit stickstoff, kältespräy oder sowas. die sprühen dir das schloss ein und dann lässt es sich mit einem modellhämmerchen aufschlagen

das einzige was gegen klauen hilft ist: fahrräder fahren die keiner klauen würde. oder wenn es teure sind nie aus den augen lassen. aber extrem teure fahrräder anschließen ist sinnlos! besonders an belebten plätzen


----------



## davidhellmann (3. Juli 2011)

Sorry aber warum dann nicht gewartet bis er zuschlägt und dann selber zuschlagen? Genau das ist es doch. Die Leute auf frischer Tat zu erwischen und dann richtig eins mitgeben und Polizei holen.


----------



## mightyEx (3. Juli 2011)

Fastracing schrieb:


> ...Es handelte sich um ein Abus Bordo Schloss, es war um den Rahmen an einen öffentlichen Fahrradständer...



Die X-Plus-Variante ?


----------



## Whiteeagle (3. Juli 2011)

Fastracing schrieb:


> Das der Täter auf Video aufgenommen wurde ist ganz gut möglich, allerdings bezweifle ich stark das ich eine Kopie
> davon bekomme würde - schon alleine aus rechtlichen Gründen.



dafür würde ich alles in bewegung setzen, muss doch möglich sein, notfalls durch anzeige mit der polizei, und da halt hinter her sein.


----------



## No-F3aR (3. Juli 2011)

Hi wer dieses Bike sieht, bitte melden!

Es wurde in Cloppenburg entwendet. Es ist sogar evtl in einen Unfall verwickelt worden daher bitte ich um mithilfe.

"Scott USA" Label (Kinesis Rahmen)















%20%20Uploaded%20with%20ImageShack.us[/IMG]

Veränderungen nach diesem Foto:
Weisser Lenker.
Ritchey WCS UD Carbon Vorbau

Auffälligkeiten:
RS-Pilot
Shimano Laufräder mit 12 Speichen
XT/LX Mix
V-Brakes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wiski (4. Juli 2011)

@crego: also wegen der videodaten kann man in gerichtsverfahren verwenden!

Aber leider nur unter bestimmten vorraussetzungen da die aufnahmen meist den öffentlichen raum betreffen.
man müsste sich in den gesetzlichen datenschutzbestimmungen umschauen wie das
genaustens geregelt ist...

aber auf jeden fall schnell zur polizei und fordern das die videoaufnahmen zur beweisssicherung sichergestellt werden.... ansonsten würde die polizei selber ja die erfolgreiche ermittlung des täters selbst verhindern!!! Oo

ich sag nur nochmal in unserer stadt hat das anprangern (öffentliche fahndung) geholfen und lief am ende auch über staatsanwaltschaft .... also muss ja was dran sein =)

Ps. wir brauchen kleine effiziente gps sender/empfänger!!!


----------



## cello77 (4. Juli 2011)

Mir wurden von meinem Bike in Düsseldorf folgende Parts gestohlen:


1. Race Face Lenker Next XC Carbon Lowriser 
2. Race Face Deus Vorbau Schwarz Mod. 2004
3. Shimano DX Bremsgriffe in Rot
4. Race Face Diabolus Sattelstütze
5. Selle San Marco Sattel
6. Sram Attack Trigger Schwarz 3x9

Aufälligkeiten:

Am Vorbau ist oben etwas Farbe ab (kleine Silberner Punkt ca. in größe einer erbse)

Beim Sattel ist mir eine Strebe gebrochen und die hat eine sehr auffällige Macke oben in die Sattelstütze gebohrt!

Bei den roten DX Bremshebeln hat der Linke eine auffällige Kerbe abbekommen.



Falls jemand etwas entdeckt bitte PN an mich THX.


----------



## Se7enair (4. Juli 2011)

Du scheinst das richtige Schloss gehabt zu haben wenn sie nicht das ganze Bike mitgenommen haben.
Waren daran denn "Einbruchspuren" erkennbar oder was das Schloss völlig unberührt?


----------



## cello77 (5. Juli 2011)

Das Schloss ist unberührt so wie das beurteilen kann..Kurbel und Pedale haben se mir zum glück gelassen. Die teuren Brems und Schaltzüge haben se aber gecuttet


----------



## neo-bahamuth (5. Juli 2011)

mightyEx schrieb:


> Die X-Plus-Variante ?



Klingt für mich nach dem Normalen und Schlagschlüssel.
Beim X-Granit in 2min bräuchte man fast ne Flex.


----------



## AndyGewe (5. Juli 2011)

Was hast Du denn für ein Schloss verwendet? Bin auf der Suche nach einem guten Schloss.


----------



## Iceman158 (5. Juli 2011)

AndyGewe schrieb:


> Was hast Du denn für ein Schloss verwendet? Bin auf der Suche nach einem guten Schloss.



Würde mich auch Interessieren.

Was haltet ihr von Kryptonite?

Mfg. Iceman


----------



## No-F3aR (5. Juli 2011)

Wollt ihr nicht für das Schloss n Neuen Thread machen? Die Bikes gehen voll unter..


----------



## No-F3aR (5. Juli 2011)

No-F3aR schrieb:


> Hi wer dieses Bike sieht, bitte melden!
> 
> Es wurde in Cloppenburg entwendet. Es ist sogar evtl in einen Unfall verwickelt worden daher bitte ich um mithilfe.
> 
> ...



BELOHNUNG! X-Tra Bonus für die Ergreifung des Täters !!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cello77 (5. Juli 2011)

Ich habe ein Abus Bügelschloss hohes Sicherheitslevel. (15 oder so)


----------



## No-F3aR (5. Juli 2011)

davidhellmann schrieb:


> Sorry aber warum dann nicht gewartet bis er zuschlägt und dann selber zuschlagen? Genau das ist es doch. Die Leute auf frischer Tat zu erwischen und dann richtig eins mitgeben und Polizei holen.




Warum erfindet nicht jemand ein schloss, das stromstösse abgibt? Darfst dann nur nicht mehr am Fahrradständer anschliessen..
So Tasermäsig... hehe


----------



## mightyEx (5. Juli 2011)

neo-bahamuth schrieb:


> Klingt für mich nach dem Normalen und Schlagschlüssel.



Genau darauf wollte ich hinaus  . Mit Schlagschlüssel ist die nicht-X-Plus-Variante in nullkommanichts zerstörungsfrei offen. Das ist nicht mal auffällig, weil der Schlagschlüssel einem echten Schlüssel ähnlich sieht. Und ein kleines Hämmerchen o.ä. kann man recht verdeckt in der Jackentasche tragen. Also das muss nicht mal einem Passanten aufgefallen sein.

Edit:

ist hier schon mal im Forum gewesen, aber weil gerade der Zusammenhang passt, hier das Video, wie "gut" das normale Bordo ist:


----------



## pungschder (5. Juli 2011)

Bei den neuen 2011er Abus-Versionen funktionieren die (im Video gezeigten) Schlagschlüssel nicht wg. anderer Bauform.


----------



## davidhellmann (5. Juli 2011)

mightyEx schrieb:


> Genau darauf wollte ich hinaus  . Mit Schlagschlüssel ist die nicht-X-Plus-Variante in nullkommanichts zerstörungsfrei offen. Das ist nicht mal auffällig, weil der Schlagschlüssel einem echten Schlüssel ähnlich sieht. Und ein kleines Hämmerchen o.ä. kann man recht verdeckt in der Jackentasche tragen. Also das muss nicht mal einem Passanten aufgefallen sein.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> ist hier schon mal im Forum gewesen, aber weil gerade der Zusammenhang passt, hier das Video, wie "gut" das normale Bordo ist:



Was soll man von solch einem Video hier halten? Sollte ich auch das Radfahren sein lassen und auf die andere Seite wechseln? Ist ja wirklich nen Witz.


----------



## mightyEx (6. Juli 2011)

davidhellmann schrieb:


> Was soll man von solch einem Video hier halten? Sollte ich auch das Radfahren sein lassen und auf die andere Seite wechseln? Ist ja wirklich nen Witz.



Das Video sollte ja lediglich verdeutlichen, dass es keiner rohen Gewalt bedarf, um diesen Schlosstyp zu öffnen. Immerhin ist es aber nicht so schwach, wie das damalige Kryptonite, dass man mit nem Kugelschreiber aufbekam  . Allerdings war Kryptonite hier kulanter und hat alle betroffenen Schlösser getauscht. Das war halt eine echte Sicherheitslücke. Für das Bordo (zumindest für das alte) braucht man ja immerhin noch das passende Spezial-Werkzeug (und die kriminelle Energie). Insofern ist das also keine echte Sicherheitslücke und Abus wird hier wohl nichts tauschen. Die 2011er-Variante ist ja auch bereits überarbeitet worden.

Ich bin ein sehr investigativer Mensch und schaue auch gerne mal "hinter die Kulissen". Insofern interessiert es mich dann schon, ob das Schloss, dass ich mir kaufe auch den Anforderungen genügt oder eher ein gutes "Werbeversprechen" ist. Das es keine 100%ige Sicherheit gibt, sollte jedem klar sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jumbojesus (6. Juli 2011)

das video zeigt einem doch nur dass fahrrad anschließen sinnlos ist. die wahrscheinlichkeit besteht IMMER egal wo, dass sich ein professioneller klauer in der nähe befindet.. belebte plätze wo es bikes gibt

und wenn man dann auch noch ein downhill über längere zeit irgendwo anschließt lohnt es sich auf alle fälle als dieb. dann braucht man sich auch nicht beschweren, selbst schuld, klingt ernüchternd, ist aber leider so
gegen diebstahl wird es nie ein mittel geben, fahrrad niemals aus den augen lassen und fertig

ich zb würde euch jedes schloss mit gutes kältespray knacken, dagegen gibt es kein schloss das sicher ist. auch kein titan, carbon, hochlegierter stahl.. nichts


----------



## Whiteeagle (6. Juli 2011)

man braucht darüber nicht diskuttieren, es ist ganz einfach: steht ein bike rum ohne besitzer und der dieb möchte es haben -> er bekommt es. fraglich hier nur die prozedur die der dieb aufbringen muss.


----------



## No-F3aR (6. Juli 2011)

Jungs macht für die schlossdiskussion bitte nen neuen thread!!!


----------



## Harvester (6. Juli 2011)

jumbojesus schrieb:


> bla bla bla
> ich zb würde euch jedes schloss mit gutes kältespray knacken, dagegen gibt es kein schloss das sicher ist. auch kein titan, carbon, hochlegierter stahl.. nichts


 

Würde oder kann? Oder zuviel fast and the furious geguckt? Das man mit Kältespray Metall knacken kann gehört auch zu den Urbal Legends.


----------



## Fastracing (7. Juli 2011)

*Achtung, habe in Leipzig ein Alan Rennrad im Wald gefunden. *
Habe es erstmal mit nach Hause genommen und werde es Montag (bin bis Montag nicht da) der Polizei Nord/Ost (am Paunsdorf Center) übergeben. 
Sollte der Besitzer hier unterwegs sein und sein Rad wieder erkennen, so kann er sich gerne bei mir melden - dann könnte ich mir den Gang zur Polizei ersparen (natürlich muss derjenige dann Beweisen das es auch seines ist) !

btw. Sorry für das schlechte Bild, sollte aber fürs wiedererkennen reichen. 








mightyEx schrieb:


> Die X-Plus-Variante ?



Es war die normale Version, dafür aber die 2011 Variante.


----------



## No-F3aR (7. Juli 2011)

Harvester schrieb:


> Würde oder kann? Oder zuviel fast and the furious geguckt? Das man mit Kältespray Metall knacken kann gehört auch zu den Urbal Legends.




Jopp so direkt wollt ich das net sagen.. wenn du normale kältespray aus der Apo hast wirds net funtionieren egal welches schloss..

Wie es aber mit Flüssigstickstoff in reiner Form aussieht vermag ich net zu sagen..

Also meist Schlagschlüsel, Bolzenschneider.. ach ja und es gibt doch auch noch dieses Rüttelding was auch Schlosser nutzen um Sicherheitschlösser zu öffnen..


----------



## jumbojesus (7. Juli 2011)

mit kältespray meinte ich ja eigemntlich auch stickstoff. 

und es ist möglich. das ist eine sache von 30 sekunden. durch die vereisung tritt ein ähnlicher zustand wie bei  der einwirkung mit flüssigem stickstoff ein. durch das einwirken von energie (hammerschläge) zerbricht das metallgefüge.

besonders bügelschlösser knackt man damit leicht, kurz einsprühen, zwei kurze hammerschläge und der stahl zerbricht wie glas. klingt erschreckend, ist aber leider so. da nützt auch eine harte gummiummantelung nicht


----------



## ______________ (7. Juli 2011)

Stickstoff in Sprühflaschen?

Öhm, das zeige mir mal bitte...

Der Siedepunkt liegt glaube irgendwo um die -195°C...


----------



## Harvester (7. Juli 2011)

Im TV hab ich den Test mal gesehen( deswegen Fast and the furious) 
Dort wurde getestet, ob die im Film gezeigte Methode wirklich funzt.
Fazit war, das die zu zerstörende Kette auch durch riesige Mengen Vereisungsspray nicht zu zerstören war, da das Spray niemals das Metall so weit runterkühlen kann. 
Man sollte jetzt auch nicht den Fehler machen und Äpfel mit Birnen vergleichen=
z.B. Rose in flüssigem Stickstoff vs Stahl mit Kältespray.

Da vermischen sich Fakten zu modernen Legenden. Oder nochmal gesagt: Zeigt mir den Beweis und stellt nicht Behauptungen auf.


----------



## mightyEx (7. Juli 2011)

Vielleicht sollten wir das mal Wigald Boning in der Serie "Clever" untersuchen lassen. Sein Lieblings-Malträtiergerät ist ohne Zweifel die Mikrowelle  .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mightyEx (7. Juli 2011)

Fastracing schrieb:


> *Achtung, habe in Leipzig ein Alan Rennrad im Wald gefunden. *
> Habe es erstmal mit nach Hause genommen und werde es Montag (bin bis Montag nicht da) der Polizei Nord/Ost (am Paunsdorf Center) übergeben.
> Sollte der Besitzer hier unterwegs sein und sein Rad wieder erkennen, so kann er sich gerne bei mir melden - dann könnte ich mir den Gang zur Polizei ersparen (natürlich muss derjenige dann Beweisen das es auch seines ist) !
> 
> btw. Sorry für das schlechte Bild, sollte aber fürs wiedererkennen reichen.



Sehr vernünftig, das Rad erst mal zu sichern, wenn offensichtlich niemand da ist, dem es gehört (Rennrad im Wald klingt ja schon auch etwas seltsam). Bei Fundsachen ist zwar das zuständige Fundbüro der richtige Ansprechpartner, aber die Polizei sollte stellvertretend das Rad auch entgegen nehmen. Als Finder kannst Du sogar Eigentum anmelden, so dass das Rad im halben Jahr Dir gehören würde, wenn sich der rechtmässige Eigentümer nicht meldet (und das Rad auch nicht geklaut ist).

Edit: vielleicht sollte man den Fred mit "lost+found" erweitern, wobei "lost" wohl überwiegt.


----------



## Harvester (8. Juli 2011)

Erst am Montag abgeben? War nicht gerade was mit so gewissen Geldkoffern?


----------



## mightyEx (8. Juli 2011)

Harvester schrieb:


> Erst am Montag abgeben? War nicht gerade was mit so gewissen Geldkoffern?



Aus der Praxis kann ich Dir berichten, dass es Leute gibt/gab, die nach 14 Tagen feststellen, dass das fremde Rad auf ihrem Grundstück (Einfamilienhaus) jetzt plötzlich stört und man dann mal die Polizei anruft, damit die es abholt . Und wann war das ganze - natürlich Sonntag nachmittags.

@Fastracing: mach Dir keine Gedanken, Du bist lediglich verpflichtet den Fund beim zuständigen Fundbüro anzuzeigen (das kann auch telefonisch erfolgen). Das Abholen müsste dann vom Fundbüro organisiert werden. In der Regel wird das der Bauhof der Gemeinde übernehmen. Du kannst aber auch die Polizei über den Fund informieren. Sie ist zumindest stellvertretende Behörde, wenn das Fundbüro nicht besetzt ist.


----------



## neo-bahamuth (8. Juli 2011)

jumbojesus schrieb:


> besonders bügelschlösser knackt man damit leicht, kurz einsprühen, zwei kurze hammerschläge und der stahl zerbricht wie glas. klingt erschreckend, ist aber leider so. da nützt auch eine harte gummiummantelung nicht



Also bei Abus zumindest hat jedes Bügellschloss einen Eisspraytest bestanden:

http://www.abus.de/de/main.asp?Scre...0720116215910290&select=0104b01&ArtikelGrID=1

Ich weiß nun leider nicht mit welchem Spray etc, aber ein auf diese Art geknacktes Schloß habe ich noch nie gesehen.

Davon Abgesehen: Stahl ist nicht gleich Stahl. Genauso wie Edelstahl nicht zwangsläufig rostfrei ist. Alles eine Frage der Legierung. Nickel und Kobalt machen Stahl zB resistenter gegen Kälte, Phosphor bewirkt soweit ich weiß das Gegenteil.


----------



## Hamburger Jung (8. Juli 2011)

http://www.berlin.de/polizei/presse-fahndung/archiv/350658/index.html

Fährt er mit Sohnemann auf Diebestour, genial


----------



## No-F3aR (8. Juli 2011)

mightyEx schrieb:


> Sehr vernünftig, das Rad erst mal zu sichern, wenn offensichtlich niemand da ist, dem es gehört (Rennrad im Wald klingt ja schon auch etwas seltsam). Bei Fundsachen ist zwar das zuständige Fundbüro der richtige Ansprechpartner, aber die Polizei sollte stellvertretend das Rad auch entgegen nehmen. Als Finder kannst Du sogar Eigentum anmelden, so dass das Rad im halben Jahr Dir gehören würde, wenn sich der rechtmässige Eigentümer nicht meldet (und das Rad auch nicht geklaut ist).
> 
> Edit: vielleicht sollte man den Fred mit "lost+found" erweitern, wobei "lost" wohl überwiegt.



Nicht in einem Halben Jahr, ich meine nach 3 Jahren


----------



## No-F3aR (8. Juli 2011)

No-F3aR schrieb:


> Hi wer dieses Bike sieht, bitte melden!
> 
> Es wurde in Cloppenburg entwendet. Es ist sogar evtl in einen Unfall verwickelt worden daher bitte ich um mithilfe.
> 
> ...



.


----------



## Büscherammler (8. Juli 2011)

Sehr schade für dich das dein Radl weg ist. Es wird aber auch nicht wiederkommen, wenn du den Post alle daumenlang wieder hervorholst.

Trags wie ein Mann und finde dich damit ab.


----------



## mightyEx (8. Juli 2011)

No-F3aR schrieb:


> Nicht in einem Halben Jahr, ich meine nach 3 Jahren



Faktisch ist es so, dass Du das Fund-Rad nach nem halben Jahr wie Dein Eigentum behandeln kannst (also auch Verkauf etc.). Du bist dem alten Eigentümer aber noch 3 Jahre herausgabe- bzw. ersatzpflichtig, wenn er sich erst nach der Halbjahresfrist meldet. Somit ist das Fund-Rad erst 3,5 Jahre nach dem Fund frei von Rechten Dritter sozusagen.

Siehe auch hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=511818&p=8395446


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fastracing (8. Juli 2011)

Harvester schrieb:


> Erst am Montag abgeben? War nicht gerade was mit so gewissen Geldkoffern?



Entschuldige bitte wenn ich frage aber was für Geldkoffer meinst Du ? 
Stehe gerade auf den Schlauch ... 

Ich denke diese Alternative ist immer noch besser als wenn es der nächste mitgenommen hätte, der dann vielleicht nicht so eine ehrliche Haut ist und sich an den Rad erfreut hätte. Hier in der Ecke gibt es leider Gottes genug von solchen Leuten dennen ich das zutrauen würde !

Ich währe jedenfalls sehr dankbar dafür und könnte auch locker ein Wochenende darauf warten, solange ich weiß das ich es wieder bekomme ... 



mightyEx schrieb:


> @Fastracing: mach Dir keine Gedanken, Du bist lediglich verpflichtet den Fund beim zuständigen Fundbüro anzuzeigen (das kann auch telefonisch erfolgen).



Danke für den Hinweiss! Dann kann ich damit also direkt zum Fundbüro, wenn ich von Montage komme. 

cheers


----------



## neo-bahamuth (8. Juli 2011)

Hamburger Jung schrieb:


> http://www.berlin.de/polizei/presse-fahndung/archiv/350658/index.html
> 
> Fährt er mit Sohnemann auf Diebestour, genial



Ja, wahnsinnig genial....


----------



## Harvester (8. Juli 2011)

Fastracing schrieb:


> Entschuldige bitte wenn ich frage aber was für Geldkoffer meinst Du ?
> Stehe gerade auf den Schlauch ...
> 
> 
> ...


Geldtransporter hat 3 Koffer verloren mit 1 Mio drin.
Der Finder hat sich erst 2 Tage später gemeldet und es wurde geprüft, ob er wegen versuchter Unterschlagung angezeigt wird. Natürlich dann ohne Finderlohn (50.000)


----------



## No-F3aR (9. Juli 2011)

Büscherammler schrieb:


> Sehr schade für dich das dein Radl weg ist. Es wird aber auch nicht wiederkommen, wenn du den Post alle daumenlang wieder hervorholst.
> 
> Trags wie ein Mann und finde dich damit ab.




Es geht mir mehr darum das alle Noobs hier was über Schloßknacken etc unfachsimpeln und der Thread ma voll untergeht..

Ich trags ja wie ein Mann nur nicht wie ein Kind und lass es auf sich beruhen, kann ja nicht jeder reicher Vaters Kind sein!


----------



## neo-bahamuth (9. Juli 2011)

Harvester schrieb:


> Geldtransporter hat 3 Koffer verloren mit 1 Mio drin.
> Der Finder hat sich erst 2 Tage später gemeldet und es wurde geprüft, ob er wegen versuchter Unterschlagung angezeigt wird. Natürlich dann ohne Finderlohn (50.000)



Kleine Anmerkung: der Finderlohn bei über 500 liegt in Deutschland gesetzlich bei 5% für die ersten 500, für den Rest darüber 3%, also insgesamt 30010 bei iner Million.


----------



## Harvester (10. Juli 2011)

war mit der Zahl im TV gesagt worden- habs nur wiederholt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neo-bahamuth (10. Juli 2011)

Harvester schrieb:


> war mit der Zahl im TV gesagt worden- habs nur wiederholt



Deswegen hab ich keinen Fernseher


----------



## chvomh (10. Juli 2011)

he leutz,
meinem bruder wurde am sa nacht in nuernberg folgendes bike geklaut,

Spezialized Enduro Bj 2002     EINZELSTUECK! 

(da fuer die zeitschrift bike sonderlackierung wegen verschiedener anbauteile im direkten vergleich)
Ich hab leider nur des foto mit der schokomäc dose, musste daempfer zerlegen)





das ganze ist in nuernberg, umgebung Rankestraße (bei Meistersingerhalle) passiert,
wenn jemand etwas weis, oder gar das bike sieht, bitte bei mir melden,  oder gleich den kerl runterholen und mir das bike netterweise wieder  bringen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




die rahmennummer reiche ich noch nach, da ich die papiere nicht hier hab.

markant:
-15° steiler vorbau race face,
-neues sram x7 schaltwerk
-hinten continental 2.5er reifen
-vorne abgefahrener schwalbe 2.2er reifen
-Shimano BR-M525 er scheibenbremsen, mit neuen 180er scheiben (die
 warn no net mal eingebremmst, viel spaß damit du ******)
-Grip Shift 9fach
-2 spacer untern, 1ner drueber
-ziemlich grobe und alte gebrauchsspuren, kratzer, lackabplatzer
-Rock shox Psylo, mit neuem service und neuen hellgrauen
 Staubabstreiferdichtungen
-hinterer dämpfer fox (kein plan) aber komplett durch, das merkt und
   sieht man (mit toxoholics aufkleber)
-Syncros Meathook Pedale in weiß

naja, mehr gibbts dazu erstmal nicht zu sagen, schauts euch um und meldets euch.
danke schonmal im vorraus.
(wenn ich des bike sehe)


----------



## Fastracing (11. Juli 2011)

Fastracing schrieb:


> *Achtung, habe in Leipzig ein Alan Rennrad im Wald gefunden. *
> Habe es erstmal mit nach Hause genommen und werde es Montag (bin bis Montag nicht da) der Polizei Nord/Ost (am Paunsdorf Center) übergeben.
> Sollte der Besitzer hier unterwegs sein und sein Rad wieder erkennen, so kann er sich gerne bei mir melden - dann könnte ich mir den Gang zur Polizei ersparen (natürlich muss derjenige dann Beweisen das es auch seines ist) !
> 
> btw. Sorry für das schlechte Bild, sollte aber fürs wiedererkennen reichen.



So Leute, da sich bis jetzt keiner bei mir gemeldet hat, habe ich das Bike eben in das Fundbüro (Prager Strasse) gebracht. 
Ich hoffe der Eigentümer schaut da mal vorbei, sodas er es wieder bekommt.


----------



## Tabletop84 (11. Juli 2011)

Stells am besten mal noch bei Rennrad-News rein.


----------



## Fastracing (11. Juli 2011)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Stells am besten mal noch bei Rennrad-News rein.



Ich habe dort keinen Account und werde mir deswegen auch keinen anlegen. 
Solltest Du einen besitzen, so kannst du natürlich gerne darauf hinweisen bzw weiterverlinken !

Lg


----------



## mightyEx (11. Juli 2011)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Stells am besten mal noch bei Rennrad-News rein.



Der Kollege Whiteeagle hat da bereits hierher verlinkt.


----------



## wildbiker (11. Juli 2011)

Ich habs mal im Regional-RR-Forum gepostet.... Rennradliste Leipzig...


----------



## El_hombre (13. Juli 2011)

Prima, nun gehöre ich auch zu dem Kreis derer, zu dem ich eigentlich nie gehören wollte. 

Am Dienstag den 12.07.2011 wurde mir in Frankfurt im Stadtteil Rödelheim mein Cube Stereo trotz Schloss, Zaun, Kameras und Wachpersonal von unserem Werksgelände gestohlen.
 

Jede Menge ähnliche Bikes finden sich im "Zeigt her eure Cubes" Thread. Z.B. im Post 5356 von "Ostwandlager"

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=490116&page=215

Da mein Bike ursprünglich ein 2006er war, aber auf Grund eines Rahmenschadens und sehr kulanter Handhabung des Herstellers ein quasi 2009er wurde, hat das Radl ein paar Auffälligkeiten. 

Rahmen: Schwarz von 2009
Laufräder: DT Swiss mit Schwalbe Nobby Nic und Racing Ralph
Federgabel: Rock Shox Revelation Modell 2011  (vor drei Monaten getauscht)
Sattel: SQLab (vier Wochen alt) 
Auffallend dürfte auch sein, das Lenker und Dämpfer vom 2006er Modell sind. Ebenso dürften die Hayes Nine Bremsen in Bronze von 2006 nicht allzu häufig an einem schwarzen Stereo zu finden sein. Die Griffe sind von Ergon (GC2 mit Hörnchen) Am Lenker ist ein HAC4 und ein Busch Müller ixon iq Halter montiert. 
Der Antrieb ist komplett von Shimano (XT) und meine kleine Hoffnung das ein hier mitlesender Fahrradhändler aus dem Raum Frankfurt demnächst das Rad in der Werkstatt hat. 

Ich Bitte dann darum, in diesem Fall die Polizei zu verständigen und das Fahrrad sicherzustellen.
Hier noch die Rahmennummer: A6C23397


----------



## Hamburger Jung (13. Juli 2011)

Mal so rein aus Neugier, was zeigt denn die Kamera?


----------



## El_hombre (13. Juli 2011)

Hamburger Jung schrieb:


> Mal so rein aus Neugier, was zeigt denn die Kamera?


 
Gute Frage! Das haben wir gerade gesichtet. Die Kamera zeigt zwei Jungs die von der Strasse auf das Werksgelände einbiegen und wenig später mit einem Fahrrad vom Hof fahren, dass eigentlich mir gehört. Die CD mit den Aufnahmen geht jetzt auf jeden Fall an die Polizei. Evtl. sind die Beiden dort ja keine Unbekannten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 08-15 (13. Juli 2011)

Zeigt die Cam auch was das Wachpersonal macht?


----------



## El_hombre (13. Juli 2011)

08-15 schrieb:


> Zeigt die Cam auch was das Wachpersonal macht?


 
Das werde ich den Herrn fragen, wenn er nachher seinen Dienst antritt. Würde mich schon interessieren, warum nach 19:00 noch das Tor offen ist, obwohl eigentlich fast niemand mehr da war und um die Uhrzeit auch keine Lieferanten mehr kommen. Wo der Herr sich aufgehalten hat, beschäftigt mich außerdem auch ein wenig.


----------



## neo-bahamuth (13. Juli 2011)

El_hombre schrieb:


> Am Dienstag den 12.07.2011 wurde mir in Frankfurt im Stadtteil Rödelheim mein Cube Stereo trotz Schloss, Zaun, Kameras und Wachpersonal von unserem Werksgelände gestohlen.



Oh mann, das ist mal richtig bitter. Hochachtung vor eurem Sicherheitsdienst...


----------



## 08-15 (13. Juli 2011)

El_hombre schrieb:


> Das werde ich den Herrn fragen, wenn er nachher seinen Dienst antritt. Würde mich schon interessieren, warum nach 19:00 noch das Tor offen ist, obwohl eigentlich fast niemand mehr da war und um die Uhrzeit auch keine Lieferanten mehr kommen. Wo der Herr sich aufgehalten hat, beschäftigt mich außerdem auch ein wenig.


Wofür ist der da? Der Vogel
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Da sehe ich Einsparpotential. Für sein Gehalt bekommst du jedes viertel Jahr ein neues Bike.


----------



## The Fellä (14. Juli 2011)

Servus,

vielleicht hast du es weiter vorne schon gelesen, mir wurden mittlerweile vier bikes (in der Holzgartenstraße) gestohlen...gleich um die Ecke also.

Schätze mal das es die gleiche Ratte war wie bei dir!
Hast du die cops gerufen?
Haben die was unternommen?

Hast du vielleicht einen Verdacht?

Ich will die Bikes nämlich wieder!!!

Grüße



chvomh schrieb:


> he leutz,
> meinem bruder wurde am sa nacht in nuernberg folgendes bike geklaut,
> 
> Spezialized Enduro Bj 2002     EINZELSTUECK!
> ...


----------



## El_hombre (14. Juli 2011)

The Fellä schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> vielleicht hast du es weiter vorne schon gelesen, mir wurden mittlerweile vier bikes (in der Holzgartenstraße) gestohlen...gleich um die Ecke also.
> 
> ...


 
Ich habe Heute mit dem Sachbearbeiter bei der Polizei gesprochen und ihm die Aufnahmen der Kameras und die Rahmennummer übergeben. Große Erwartungen habe ich zwar nicht, aber bekanntlich stirbt ......
(Ist es eigentlich erlaubt ein Bild vom Täter auf meinem Rad hier hochzuladen??)

Jetzt im Moment beschäftige ich mich aber mehr mit meinem nächsten Rad und wie ich solchen Langfingern das Leben möglichst schwer machen kann.


----------



## The Fellä (15. Juli 2011)

Servus,

das mit dem Bild geht glaub ich nicht wegen übler Nachrede und so!
Außer natürlich Du hast Beweise!

Bei mir hat die Polizei nichts gemacht, ein Foto von der aufgebrochenen Kellertür, ein Bericht und fertig. Die Steckbriefe und Bilder brauchen die auch nur für den Bericht.

Ein Cop hat noch gemeint "Ja, dou könn mer net vill mach, Sie wisse ja selber wou ma so was verkafft! Schauns hald mol im Inderned..."

Wo ist CSI wenn man sie braucht?

Finde es einfach schade, dass hier nicht mehr unternommen wird, wir sind bestimmt nicht die einzigen Opfer.


----------



## wazza (15. Juli 2011)

The Fellä schrieb:


> Finde es einfach schade, dass hier nicht mehr unternommen wird, wir sind bestimmt nicht die einzigen Opfer.



Aber was soll denn unternommen werden?
Es ist wie bei jedem anderen Diebstahl. Mit Glück taucht das Ding wieder auf oder der Täter wird auf dem Rad oder bei einem anderen Bruch erwischt. Du kannst ja nicht sämtliche Wohnungen der Stadt durchsuchen.


----------



## Scotty83 (15. Juli 2011)

Nein was er meint, es gibt eigentlich nur ein paar bestimmte Leute die hochwertige Räder klauen. Einem Kumpel von mir der ein bißchen was mit der,ich will sie mal Untergrund Szene nenne,  zu tun hat, dem wurde vor der Sporthalle sein Bike geklaut der wusste sofort wenn er anrufen musste. Einen Tag später hatter er sein Bike wieder.

Nach seinen Aussagen sind das nur ein paar Leute die Bikes auf Bestellung klauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mightyEx (15. Juli 2011)

Scotty83 schrieb:


> Einem Kumpel von mir der ein bisschen was mit der,ich will sie mal Untergrund Szene nenne,  zu tun hat, dem wurde vor der Sporthalle sein Bike geklaut der wusste sofort wenn er anrufen musste. Einen Tag später hatter er sein Bike wieder.



Ich find's etwas traurig, dass man jetzt schon Beziehungen zum Gulli haben muss, damit einem das Bike nicht gezockt wird  .


----------



## The Fellä (15. Juli 2011)

Ich meine, dass es offensichtlich gezielter Diebstahl ist!
Es wurde immer eingebrochen, wenn wir über`s Wochenende weg waren.
Es wurde immer nur unser Kellerabteil aufgebrochen und die Bikes waren nicht auf anhieb sichtbar!
Wir wohnen erst seit 2 Monaten hier und irgendeiner beobachtet uns, dass nervt!

Vielleicht ist es auch jemand aus dem Haus?!
Warum Fragen die Cops nicht einmal die Nachbarn ob sie was bemerkt haben?


----------



## swiss (15. Juli 2011)

The Fellä schrieb:


> Ich meine, dass es offensichtlich gezielter Diebstahl ist!



Ja klar, wer möchte denn kein 10 Jahre altes MTB?


----------



## pungschder (15. Juli 2011)

Bei ebay beobachtete ich die ganze Zeit ein Scott-Aspect (als Ersatzteil  gedacht), 24h vor Auktionsende ist plötzlich das Angebot sehr  merkwürdig auf Klamotten umgestrickt worden!? Als kleines Vorschaubild ist es noch erkennbar, aber im Angebot nicht mehr.
Und mein Gebot ist gelöscht und eine Anfrage deswegen unbeantwortet.


----------



## swiss (16. Juli 2011)

und weiter?


----------



## No-F3aR (16. Juli 2011)

Hm ja ich seh da auch nichts auffälliges, Gute bewertungen, und nur  Kleidung als andere Angebote..
Aber: keine Fotos, hohe Preise.. könnte evtl was dran sein..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LoonyG (16. Juli 2011)

moin moin

einem unserer Kunden wurde am 12.07.2011 sein MERIDA OneTwenty 500 Disc, und das seiner Freundin MERIDA TRAIL TFS 300 Disc, im raum ERDING gestohlen
im Falle jemand etwas sieht, oder angeboten bekommt, bitte bei mir melden.
bei dem One Twenty sind rote Crank Brothers 5050 XX Pedale und Schwalbe Smart Sam montiert
bei dem Trail 300 sind auch Smart Sam drauf und ein SELLE SMP Sattel montiert
es gibt auch nen Finderlohn

anbei zwei Bilder der Bikes

greetz v. LoonyG


----------



## pungschder (17. Juli 2011)

So, hier ist das Bild, leider als Bildschirmfotografie, was mit der Änderung der inzwischen beendeten Auktion gelöscht wurde.


----------



## El_hombre (17. Juli 2011)

The Fellä schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> das mit dem Bild geht glaub ich nicht wegen übler Nachrede und so!
> Außer natürlich Du hast Beweise!


 
Ein Unbekannter der auf meinem Rad davon fährt, sollte Beweis genug sein. Ich werde es sicherheitshalber trotzdem lassen.


----------



## Hamburger Jung (18. Juli 2011)

http://www.berlin.de/polizei/presse-fahndung/archiv/351546/index.html

Klingt gut!


----------



## Scotty83 (18. Juli 2011)

Ist aber die absolute Ausnahme und bleibt ein Einzelfall  ..... leider.


----------



## 4mate (18. Juli 2011)

Deshalb:





> *- Kein Fahrradkauf ohne eindeutige Eigentumsnachweise (Original des Kaufvertrages, Fahrradpass) des Verkäufers
> 
> - Festgestellte Fahrraddiebstähle bei der Polizei anzeigen, denn nur bekannte Straftaten können auch bekämpft werden*


----------



## Scotty83 (18. Juli 2011)

Der 1. Punkt ist völlig sinnlos denn den meisten Leuten ist egal woher das Bike stammt Hauptsache es ist günstig. Wenn man 30-40% zum Ladenpreis oder noch mehr sparen kann, dann setzt bei vielen der Verstand aus.

Naja und der Zweite Punkt.... als ob die Polizei aktiv nach gestohlen Bikes suchen würde.... das Beispiel zeigt es doch mal wieder,reiner Zufall wenn solch Leute mal gefasst werden und in dem Fall ist es nur der Suche des Geschädigten zu Verdanken das er sein Rad wieder hat. Bei Ebay gibt es so viele Angebote wo man als Leihe schon stutzig wird..... aber das ist Polizei doch recht egal.Ich denke wenn sich mehr Ermittler bei ebay tummeln würden könnte man häufiger solch Meldungen lesen.


----------



## lajoska (20. Juli 2011)

Fehlt es jemanden zufällig?






http://bolha.testbike.hu/hirdetes.php?clid=60058


----------



## Hamburger Jung (20. Juli 2011)

Und nur weil es in Ungarn steht, muss es geklaut sein?


----------



## lajoska (20. Juli 2011)

Hamburger Jung schrieb:


> Und nur weil es in Ungarn steht, muss es geklaut sein?


ich wohne auch in ungarn und wir kennen diesen Verkaufer...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hamburger Jung (20. Juli 2011)

lajoska schrieb:


> ich wohne auch in ungarn und wir kennen diesen Verkaufer...



"Kennen" ? Dann sollt man den Jung bei der Polizei anschwärzen!


----------



## neo-bahamuth (20. Juli 2011)

Hamburger Jung schrieb:


> "Kennen" ? Dann sollt man den Jung bei der Polizei anschwärzen!



Allein für den vorderen Schnellspanner gehört der angezeigt.



lajoska schrieb:


> ich wohne auch in ungarn und wir kennen diesen Verkaufer...



Extra dafür angemeldet? 
Kennen heißt noch nix. Ich kenne auch Leute, die wg. schwerer Körperverletzung im Knast sitzen. Nur weil ich die kenne sind es leider auch keine guten Menschen geworden (wider des hervorragenden Vorbildes  )


----------



## chvomh (20. Juli 2011)

The Fellä schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> vielleicht hast du es weiter vorne schon gelesen, mir wurden mittlerweile vier bikes (in der Holzgartenstraße) gestohlen...gleich um die Ecke also.
> 
> ...



he nachbar
mein bruder hat bei der bolizei angrufen mitten inder nacht, als er es bemerkte, und der beamte meinte nur, ja und etz!? was soll mer machn? ham sie die papiere, dann koennen se ja vorbeikommen und ne anzeige machen. haette er gesagt was koennen wir da etz machen waere es is gleiche gwesen.
echt krass, sowas zahl ich mit meinen steuergeldern!? WOFUER!? aber wenns um belanglose dinge geht sind die sofort da.
zu deinen diebstählen: bei meim bruder seim schloss war es ein sauberer schnitt, mit einem meiner meinung nach großen bolzenschneider, da es ein axe, glaube ich,  schloss war.
ich bin echt schon am ueberlegen ob ich mein bike auf die straße stelle und mich auf die lauer lege und drauf warte bis der kerl kommt.
muss noch auf die papiere von meinem onkel warten. der is auf transalp, und dann zur polizei gehn.
werde weitere infos posten.
danke


----------



## No-F3aR (20. Juli 2011)

Ist dasselbe ding wie bei mir, Kommt meine Lady Nachts von Party wieder mit Blauem Gesicht und ohne Scott (unterwegs abanden gekommen dank K.O. Tropfen wie der Arzt bestätigte)
Bin dann noch nachts los habe das Bike gesucht-nix gefunden ab zur Polizei, die meineten verloren? - Selber schuld. Ich sagte da schon das da irgendwas nicht stimmt (wie der Arzt ja bestätigte) Also ich wieder los noch 2 Stunden durche City das Bike suchen - wieder zur Polizei in der festen Annahme, das die den Saqchverhalt ja wenigstens aufnehmen müssten, nach kurzem Gespräch wurde ich dann langsam pissig und sagte denen, das meine Frau ja evtl angegriffe wurde o.ä. 
Was machen die Spacken (staatsanwalts Sekretäre ) Packen mich am Arm und schmeissen mich raus!!
Super ich natürlich alleine da, in der Lobby kein Video, daher kein Dienstaufsichtverfahren- Shit die Schweine!!! Ich weiss schon warum ich ein Fettes A im Kreis aufm Arm hab.  
Hab meine Frau dann nächsten Tag nochmal hingeschickt, da waren die erstmal schockiert und die haben nur noch ja danke Amen gesagt, da sie den Ernst der Situation dann doch mal endlich verstanden haben.

Bullen dürften ruhig etwas menschlicher und Volksnaher sein und nicht immer nur Kinder von reichen Eltern aus wohlbehüteten Haushalten, die haben doch Null Ahnung was draussen wirklich abgeht, Luschen!


----------



## No-F3aR (20. Juli 2011)

neo-bahamuth schrieb:


> Allein für den vorderen Schnellspanner gehört der angezeigt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Er meint glaub ich eher, er kennt den und weiss dass es ein unehrlicher Verkäufer ist.

Außerdem ist das mein Bike (krieg ich das jetzt nur weil ich es behaupte? Auch ohne Nachweis?) [Scherz war, nicht meins ]


----------



## kroiterfee (20. Juli 2011)

No-F3aR schrieb:


> Ist dasselbe ding wie bei mir, Kommt meine Lady Nachts von Party wieder mit Blauem Gesicht und ohne Scott (unterwegs abanden gekommen dank K.O. Tropfen wie der Arzt bestätigte)
> Bin dann noch nachts los habe das Bike gesucht-nix gefunden ab zur Polizei, die meineten verloren? - Selber schuld. Ich sagte da schon das da irgendwas nicht stimmt (wie der Arzt ja bestätigte) Also ich wieder los noch 2 Stunden durche City das Bike suchen - wieder zur Polizei in der festen Annahme, das die den Saqchverhalt ja wenigstens aufnehmen müssten, nach kurzem Gespräch wurde ich dann langsam pissig und sagte denen, das meine Frau ja evtl angegriffe wurde o.ä.
> Was machen die Spacken (staatsanwalts Sekretäre ) Packen mich am Arm und schmeissen mich raus!!
> Super ich natürlich alleine da, in der Lobby kein Video, daher kein Dienstaufsichtverfahren- Shit die Schweine!!! Ich weiss schon warum ich ein Fettes A im Kreis aufm Arm hab.
> ...



so einen wie dich hätte ich auch rausgeworfen.


----------



## Büscherammler (21. Juli 2011)

Ich hätt ihn gar nicht erst reingelassen. Punkergesindel


----------



## No-F3aR (21. Juli 2011)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> so einen wie dich hätte ich auch rausgeworfen.




HaHa, ja ich war damals bissl schräg drauf, bin heute aber wie man so schön sagt auch ein Spiesser.
Familie , Kind, festen Job.
War auch erst ganz gedigen und sachlich.
(und gegen sowas wettern können ja nur Cops)

Oder wie nennst du dich so schön Arschkriecher, ach ne Polizitenfreund (Lauthals lach)? Ihr kennt die Cloppenburger Cops nicht, die sind extra hier, weil man die zu nichts gebrauchen kann, in Hamburg oder Bremen oder so wären die total überfordert. Absolut nicht Stressresistent, in keinster weise


----------



## Hamburger Jung (21. Juli 2011)

Büscherammler schrieb:


> Ich hätt ihn gar nicht erst reingelassen. Punkergesindel



Dann hoffe ich mal für dich, dass das Ironie ist!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nexic (21. Juli 2011)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> so einen wie dich hätte ich auch rausgeworfen.



Sitzt aber ganz schön hoch zu Ross.


----------



## No-F3aR (21. Juli 2011)

Back 2 Topic? Machen einfach demnächst nen Hater-Thread auf


----------



## h3rk1 (23. Juli 2011)

mein Cube Attention 2009 22" wurde gestohlen vor einer Woche,
Raum Essen


----------



## Stadtrumgurker (23. Juli 2011)

Leute,
schreibt doch bitte zu euren Gestohlen-Anzeigen dazu, wann und wo das passiert ist - ggfs noch wie das Rad gesichert war (welche Schlossart oder - typ).


----------



## Hamburger Jung (23. Juli 2011)

Bzw. Postleitzahl/Straße (OHNE Hausnummer!) ist auch nützlich.


----------



## Fastracing (24. Juli 2011)

Stadtrumgurker schrieb:


> Leute,
> schreibt doch bitte zu euren Gestohlen-Anzeigen dazu, wann und wo das passiert ist - ggfs noch wie das Rad gesichert war (welche Schlossart oder - typ).



Allgemein sollte der Vorgang, Ort und Zeit des Diebstahls mitgeteilt werden. Sehr wichtig sind noch besondere Erkennungsmerkmale am Bike selbst (Umbauten, Kratzer etc.). Gibt es diese nicht bzw befindet sich das Fahrrad noch im original Zustand (Stangenware) sehe ich schwarz es wiederzufinden - man kann ja schlecht ein vermeindlichen Dieb anhalten nur weil er zufällig das selbe Rad fährt ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xtcnrsteam (24. Juli 2011)

So,

dann will ich auch mal meinen traurigen Beitrag zu diesem Thread leisten:

Mein Stadtrad GT Zaskar LE 18" wurde gestohlen. 







Es wurde am 21.06. um ~15:30 Uhr in der Göttinger Innenstadt (Mühlenstraße) gestohlen. Gesichert war es mit einem 20 Euro Trelock Kabelschloss an einer Laterne. Das Bild ist nicht ganz aktuell. Zuletzt war noch ein schwarzes Shimano 105 Rennrad Schaltwerk, ein Flite Gel Sattel und schwarze Pedale verbaut. Hatte gerade noch die defekte XT HR Nabe durch eine XTR970 ersetzt...Wirklich schade drum.


----------



## kroiterfee (24. Juli 2011)

warum nutzt man sowas als stadtrad? warum sichert man sowas mit einem 20euro schloss? 


manmanman. und das in göttingen. stadt der langlodigen hobbykommunisten.


----------



## xtcnrsteam (24. Juli 2011)

Soso,

und die langlodigen Hobbykommunisten sind also für die ein alles potentielle Fahrraddiebe... und dann der Nickname Polizistenfeund, oh Mann...

Das 20 Euro Kabelschloss hätte aber wirklich nicht sein müssen, stimmt schon. Über Nacht hötte ichs damit auch nicht draussen stehen lassen.

Übrigens habe ich das Rad hier nicht gepostet um mit von einem Polizistenfreund sagen zu lassen was man als Stadtrad zu benutzen hat und was nicht. Wenn Du keine konstrukiven Beiträge hast dann lass Sie stecken. Mit nem geklauten Rad ist man schon genug angeschi**en. Da will ich mir nicht noch sonen Mist durchlesen müssen.


----------



## kroiterfee (25. Juli 2011)

da bist du mir aber schön auf den leim gegangen.


----------



## S7even (25. Juli 2011)

Leider muss ich auch einen Beitrag in diesem Forum schreiben.

Mir wurde mein ein Jahr altes Radon Slide 7.0 über Nacht aus dem Keller geklaut. Unser Haus steht in einem abgeschlossenen Hinterhof in den eigentlich niemand fremdes reinkommen kann. Auf Nachfragen haben die Nachbarn natürlich nichts gemerkt oder gesehen.
Zu allem Unglück war die Kellertür nicht abgeschlossen und mein Fahrrad leider auch nicht. Ich dachte eben das es im Keller recht sicher vor Diebstahl ist. Im Hof stehen  20 mehr oder weniger wertvolle Stadtfahrräder die allesamt ebenfalls nicht abgeschlossen werden - der Hof ist ja nicht ohne weiteres Zugänglich. Von diesen Rädern fehlte keines!

Ich habe natürlich eine Hausratversicherung die auch Fahrraddiebstahl absichert. Da mein Fahrrad im Keller nicht abgeschlossen war - und der Keller auch nicht - weiß ich nicht wie ich das melden soll? Einbruchspuren gibt es keine, und wenn ich der Versicherung erzähle das ich so doof war mein Fahrrad unabgeschlossen im Keller stehen zu lasen werden die wohl nicht für den Schaden aufkommen, oder? 
Hat jemand mal ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht? Ich weiß nicht was besser ist.  Ehrlich sein, die eigene Dummheit eingestehen und hoffen das die Versicherng trotzdem bezahlt oder eine andere Story erzählen und ein aufgebrochenes Schloss präsentieren? 
Der Schaden beläuft sich mit Anbauteilen auf knapp 1900,- . Die Versicherung läuft auf 2000,- .

Grüße S7even

P.S. Das ganze ist schon eine Weile her (ca. einen Monat) in der ich meine Nachbarn, EBay und Quoka im Auge behalten habe. Leider ist das Fahrrad nirgens aufgetaucht.


----------



## NoJan (25. Juli 2011)

Das ist an Naivität einfach nicht zu überbieten....


----------



## S7even (25. Juli 2011)

Danke für den hilfreichen Beitrag!
Wer den Schaden hat braucht....

Unser Hinterhof kann nur über eine 2 m hohe Mauer aus dem Nachbargrundstück erreicht werden - und auch dieses ist gut gesichert. Zur Strasse hin steht ein Haus, durch dessen Tor man in Hof gelangt. Diese Türe ist immer verschlossen.
Letzte Woche wurde das BMX meines Vermieters ebenfalls geklaut das mit einer Kette gesichert war. Ich dachte niemals das es solche beschissenen Wi**er gibt die in Hinterhöfe einbrechen und gezielt Räder stellen. Denn auch hier wurde nur das neue teuere Rad gestohlen und die etwas gebraucht aussehenden UNABGESCHLOSSENEN Stadtfahrräder Links liegen gelassen.
Vielleicht war ich wirklich zu blauäugig, aber so einSpruch bringt mir herzlich wenig. Mein nächstes Fahrrad stelle ich mir in die Wohnung.


----------



## NoJan (25. Juli 2011)

Was möchtest du denn hören?
Dass man unbedingt 2000 teure Fahrräder in einem Hinterhof unverschlossen abstellen soll. Oder Diebe sich von einer 2 Meter hohe Mauer normalerweise abschrecken lassen? Oder Dass "mehr oder weniger" teure Stadtfahrräder normalerweise immer vor einem hochwertigen MTB geklaut werden?


Augenscheinlich, nicht despektierlich gemeint, hast du so einen Vorfall gebraucht, um zu lernen, dass man teure/hochwertige Fahrräder bestenfalls in der Wohnung sichert.

Anleitungen/Ratschläge zum versuchten Versicherungsbetrug wirst du hoffentlich nicht bekommen.


----------



## mightyEx (25. Juli 2011)

Ich war ja heute auch ne kurze Zeit in Verlegenheit, das "gute" Bike für den Weg zur Arbeit zu nehmen. Bei der Stadtschlampe ist leider der Schaltzug für den Umwerfer gerissen, den ich erst heute ersetzen kann. Letztlich hat aber doch die Vernunft gesiegt, obwohl ich das Bike hier auf Arbeit relativ gut sichern könnte. Solange ich aber außer Haus mein Baby nicht im Blick habe - no way.

@S7even: ist jetzt zwar zu spät, aber ich hätte wenigstens den Keller zugeschlossen. OK, wenn Du es zukünftig eh in der Wohnung aufbewahrst, ist das Thema Sicherung ja fast vom Tisch, auch wenn Du dafür natürlich teures Lehrgeld zahlen musstest.
Wenn ich nicht auf meinem Bock sitze, dann steht er gut behütet daheim im mehrfach gesicherten EFH-Keller.


----------



## Tabletop84 (25. Juli 2011)

Jetzt überleg mal warum die unabgeschlossenen und "mehr oder weniger wertvollen Stadtfahrräder" wohl stehengelassen wurden!?

Die sind im Gegensatz zu deinem Hobel auf dem Gebrauchtmarkt selten mehr als 'nen Fuffi wert. Für ein hochwertiges MTB lohnt es sich um so mehr über eine hohe Mauer zu klettern.

Auch würde ich in deinem Fall vermuten das der Täter die Örtlichkeit sehr gut kennt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Apfailsaft (25. Juli 2011)

Ich denke ihm ist schon klar, dass er es hätte besser sichern müssen.
Das hilft ihm jetzt kein Stück weiter ;-)

Allerdings, erst wenn alle Leute lernen ihre Räder ordentlich zu sicher, werden die Diebstähle weniger. Leider wissen wir alle, dass das nie passieren wird ^^

Ich hab schon Angst ums Bike, obwohl es nur 1300 Euro wert ist und im Keller hinter der Stahltür steht. Würde auch öfter mal gerne das Bike nehmen um damit einzukaufen etc. Gerade heute müsste ich was im Media Markt umtauschen. Doch selbst für die 5 Minuten ist mir das Anketten zu wenig :-/


----------



## mightyEx (25. Juli 2011)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Für ein hochwertiges MTB lohnt es sich um so mehr über eine hohe Mauer zu klettern.



Wobei dann vermutlich 2 Täter am Werke waren, wenn das Bike nicht über die Mauer geworfen wurde.



Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Auch würde ich in deinem Fall vermuten das der Täter die Örtlichkeit sehr gut kennt.



Spricht vieles dafür.


----------



## mightyEx (25. Juli 2011)

Apfailsaft schrieb:


> Würde auch öfter mal gerne das Bike nehmen um damit einzukaufen etc. Gerade heute müsste ich was im Media Markt umtauschen. Doch selbst für die 5 Minuten ist mir das Anketten zu wenig :-/



Dafür hat man ja in der Regel ne Stadtschlampe (wenn se nicht gerade außer Gefecht ist).


----------



## Apfailsaft (25. Juli 2011)

mightyEx schrieb:


> Dafür hat man ja in der Regel ne Stadtschlampe (wenn se nicht gerade außer Gefecht ist).



Da hast du natürlich Recht ;-)
Meine is leider eine Leihgabe an einen Freund der gerade ein Bike braucht. Aber ich lauf dann eben lieber zum MM


----------



## S7even (25. Juli 2011)

@ NoJan: Würdest du geschriebene Beiträge etwas genauer durchlesen könntest du dir solche Antworten (und ich mir meine) sparen.
Ich hatte keines Wegs geschrieben das mein Fahrrad im Hof stand, sondern im Keller des Hinerhauses.
Falls die Umstände des Diebstahls dir wirklich so wichtig sind, dass du nicht auf meine Frage antwortest sondern nur lamentierst das ich mich gefälligst damit abzufinden habe das mein Fahrrad geklaut wurde , hätte ich an deiner Stelle erstmal nachgefragt bevor man Dinge unterstellt von dene  man offentsichlich nicht genug Ahnung hat.

Ich weiß nicht aus welchem Umfeld du kommst oder Erfahrungen du machen musstest, aber mir war es nicht klar das gezielt "eingebrochen" wird um Fahrräder aus Keller zu stehlen. Würdest du alle Umstände genau kennen, wäre dir klar das es eine gezielte Aktion war. Das mein Fahrrad nicht abgeschlossen im offenen Keller stand machte es dem Dieb/Dieben nur leichter. Ich glaube nicht das ein Schloss sie abgeschreckt hätten. Beim zweiten Einbruch sind sie sogar ins Haus rein und haben Jacken und Rucksäcke gestohlen, da die Beute anscheinend nicht gut genug war.

Ich wollte hier sicherlich keine Mitleid von irgendwelchen altklugen Besserwissern, die mit erhobenen Zeigefingern meinen mir die Welt erklären zu müssen! Aber Trolle gibt's echt überall....

Und wie kommst du hier bitte auf Versicherungsbetrug? Ganz ehrlich, bei dir stimmt doch was in der Weltanschauen nicht!

Mein einziges Anliegen war ein Erfahrungsaustausch wie kulant Versicherungsgesellschaften bei so einem Fall reagieren würden. Oder sonstige Tipps beim melden von Fahrraddiebstählen, da dies mein erster Fall ist.
Ich finde es immer erstaunlich, dass meistens die Leute als erstes und lautesten schreien die NICHTS zu sagen haben!

Zu den anderen: ja, normalerweise ist der Keller auch abgeschlossen. Leider waren in der betroffenen Woche auch Handwerker im Keller - allerdings in einem anderen Raum. Aus diesem Grund war in dieser Woche auch der Keller offen. Ich wollte die ganze Sache hier nur kurz umreisen um und nicht in jedes Detail eingehen. Es gibt auf jedenfalls mehrere verdächtige Personen die ich über längere Zeit beobachtet habe. Leider ohne Erfolg. Da es keine genauen Einbruchspuren gibt bringt mir die Polizei auch herzlich wenig.

Meine persönliche Dummheit  war es das Fahrrad wärend dieser Zeit nicht mehr nochmal zu sicher. Aber im später ist man im er schlauer. Meine MTB lasse ich im Normalfall ebenfalls nichtnaus den Augen - zumindest wenn ich unterwegs bin. Zum Einkaufen oder ins Geschäft würde ich es nie benutzen, dazu habe ich die Stadtschlampe - und diese dann immer sehr gut gesichert.


----------



## mightyEx (25. Juli 2011)

S7even schrieb:


> Mein einziges Anliegen war ein Erfahrungsaustausch wie kulant Versicherungsgesellschaften bei so einem Fall reagieren würden. Oder sonstige Tipps beim melden von Fahrraddiebstählen, da dies mein erster Fall ist.



Mach doch mal einen Rollentausch und versetz Dich in die Lage der Versicherung. Du musst bedenken, dass die Leistungen nach den Versicherungsbedingungen gezahlt werden. Und eine Haupt-Forderung seitens der Versicherung ist nunmal, dass der Versicherungsnehmer auch seinen Pflichten nachkommt und das Bike nach dem heutigen Stand der Technik ordnungsgemäß sichert. Kommst Du dem nicht nach und es kommt zum Schadensfall (Diebstahl), ist die Versicherung nicht verpflichtet Dir auch nur einen Euro zu ersetzen. Gäbe es diese Klausel nicht, würde sich niemand ernsthaft über die Sicherung seines Rades Gedanken machen und die Versicherungen wären bald pleite.
Inwieweit Du auf Kulanz hoffen darfst, kann ich nicht beurteilen. Aber denk mal dran, dass die auch Geld verdienen wollen.

Ansonsten geh zur Polizei und erstatte eine Anzeige wg. Fahrraddiebstahls. Nimm dazu Deine Unterlagen vom Bike mit. Insbesondere die Rahmennummer und ggfs. Fotos nicht vergessen. Nur mit der Rahmennummer kann das Bike auch zur Fahndung ausgeschrieben werden.


----------



## mightyEx (25. Juli 2011)

S7even schrieb:


> Da es keine genauen Einbruchspuren gibt bringt mir die Polizei auch herzlich wenig.



Wenn das Bike in Fahndung gesetzt wird (s.o.), kann es deutschlandweit von jeder Polizeidienststelle als gestohlen identifiziert werden. Auch wenn da die Aufklärungsquote sehr gering ist, solltest Du diese Möglichkeit nicht außer Betracht lassen.

Und falls Du keine Rahmennummer hast:
So dumm das klingt, solltest Du auch in Abständen bei dem örtlich zuständigen Fundbüro bzw. den Fundbüros bei Dir in der Umgebung nachhaken. Ein Anruf sollte da genügen.

Edit: für's Forum wären paar Bilder auch nicht verkehrt.


----------



## kroiterfee (25. Juli 2011)

S7even,

nimms wie ein mann und check die versicherungsbedingungen und denk dran: ehrloich währt am längsten! und das nächste bike steht in der wohnung.


----------



## floggel (25. Juli 2011)

S7even schrieb:


> Und wie kommst du hier bitte auf Versicherungsbetrug? Ganz ehrlich, bei dir stimmt doch was in der Weltanschauen nicht!


Ganz einfach:



S7even schrieb:


> oder eine andere Story erzählen und ein aufgebrochenes Schloss präsentieren?



Auch wenn du es nett formulierst, für sowas haben wir in der deutschen Sprache so hässliche Wörter wie eben Versicherungsbetrug.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S7even (25. Juli 2011)

Die Rahmennummer habe ich, nur keine Hoffnung auf die Arbeit der Polizei. 

Es tut mit leid wenn es hier so rüber kam als ob ich mich nur darüber beschweren wollte das mein Bike weg ist. 
Ich war nur entsetzt das der Dieb nicht zufällig ins Haus kam, sondern das es ein geplantes Ding gewesen sein musste. Er/Sie wussten wo mein Fahrrad stand. Es war ja nicht so das man nur mal in den Keller schauen mussten um das Rad zu sehen. Das Rad war eben so gut verstaut, dass ich mir eigentlich keine Sorgen darum gemacht habe. Und der Keller ist wie gesagt normalerweise abgeschlossen.
Meiner Meinung nach habe ich das Pech das der Langfinger in meiner unmittelbaren Umgebung wohnt und so feststellen konnte ob und wie er an das Fahrrad rankommt. Das es unabgeschlossen im Keller stand konnte er unmöglich wissen und hats ihm nur leichter gemacht. 
Schon alleine deswegen kommt das nächste Bike in die Wohnung.

Ich habe mal nachgelesen, das man schlechte Karten hat wenn das Fahrrad in der Nacht geklaut wurde - da man anscheinend die Aufsichtspflicht verletzt hat. Hierzu hoffte ich ein paar Tipps zu bekommen.


----------



## S7even (25. Juli 2011)

> Auch wenn du es nett formulierst, für sowas haben wir in der deutschen Sprache so hässliche Wörter wie eben Versicherungsbetrug.



Dir ist schon klar das ich das überspitzt dargestellt habe?


----------



## floggel (25. Juli 2011)

S7even schrieb:


> Dir ist schon klar das ich das überspitzt dargestellt habe?


Nein, war mir nicht klar. Entweder du präsentierst die Geschichte wahrheitsgemäß oder...? Dazwischen gibt es nichts.


----------



## S7even (25. Juli 2011)

Naja, man sollte eben nicht einzelne Satzfragmente herausnehmen und sich nur darauf beziehen. 
Der ganze Satz bzw. Abschnitt war:


> Hat jemand mal ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht? Ich weiß nicht was besser ist. Ehrlich sein, die eigene Dummheit eingestehen und hoffen das die Versicherng trotzdem bezahlt oder eine andere Story erzählen und ein aufgebrochenes Schloss präsentieren?



Ich wollte hier einfach Erfahrungen von Leuten sammeln die ähnliches erlebt haben. Deine Meinung ist auf jeden Fall bei den Tatsachen bleiben - was ich eigentlich auch machen möchte. 
Wie ich gemerkt habe reicht aber ein kurzer Abriss nicht aus um die tatsächliche Situation richtig darzustellen. Natürlich hört es sich krass an wenn ich sage das mein Fahrrad stand unabgeschlossen im nicht abgeschlossenen Keller. Das der Kellerzugang nur über den separaten Hauseingang zugänglich ist habe ich nicht geschrieben. Ebenso das das Fahrrad nicht im allgemein zugänglichen Keller stand (gibt's auch nicht bei uns), sonder in meiner Parterre, hätte ich auch dazuschreiben sollen. Aber wie gesagt wollte ich eigentlich nicht auf die eigentliche Diebstahlsituation hinaus sondern vielmehr Erfahrungsberichte mit Versicherungen hören.


----------



## No-F3aR (25. Juli 2011)

@ s7ven..
Meld das Rad als gestohlen und behaupte einfach es war abgeschlossen im Hinterhof, fertig, dann kommen die nicht um die kaputte Tür zu sehen. (machen doch alle so)
Versicherung und fettich...

Hmm oder check mal deine Nachbarschaft, vielleicht brauchte da jemand Kohle? Weil wenn die Tür sonst abgeschlossen ist, nur zufällig an dem einen Tag nicht? - Merkwürdig.
Hatse da irgendwelche Schmoks wohnen, die das Bike evtl vermittelt haben oder so? - Letzte Zeit dich jemand auffällig nach deinem Rad erkundigt? - Hast du die Frau eines anderen angefasst? - 
Klingt ganz nach geplant, daher?


----------



## S7even (25. Juli 2011)

Klar, das wäre der einfachste aber nicht der ehrlichste Weg.

Ich hoffe ja noch auf einen Kommentator der sagt: " kein Problem, die Versicherung zahlt auch bei etwas unklaren/unglücklichen Fällen wenn sie merken das sie nicht angeschie**en werden..."

Stimmt das eigentlich, dass Diebstähle bei Nacht nicht abgesichert sind? Ich kann mir das kaum Vorstellen.
In der Versicherungspolice steht dazu nichts, trotzdem habe ich das mal irgendwo gelesen.

Geplant war der Diebstahl auf jeden Fall, sonst wären sie ja nicht an all den anderen Fahrräder vorbeigelaufen, in den letzten Verschlag eines nicht ganz einfach zugänglichen Kellers geschlichen um mein Bike mitzunehmen. Eine Feind braucht es dazu nicht - ein Neider der momentan in Geldnöten ist reicht aus. Wobei ich mir auch eine professionelle Bande vorstellen könnte da ein zweites mal eingebrochen wurde - wieder ohne Spuren.
Da ich mindestens einmal in der Woche mit dem Bike unterwegs war haben mich auch genug Leute auf der Strasse gesehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## No-F3aR (25. Juli 2011)

ach was, glaub mir, behaupte du hast es verschlossen gehabt. War damals bissl schräg drauf und hab mir immer wenn ich besoffen war n Rad fürn Heimweg gemopst, also alle Geschädigten haben vor Gericht ausgesagt, dass die Räder verschlossen waren obwohl das bei min. der Hälfte nicht der Fall war. Der Richter meinte daraufhin: Halten wir uns nicht mit Kleinigkeiten auf, das sagt jeder Geschädigte aufgrund der Versicherung.
Ich würde es nicht als Versicherungsbetrug ansehen, immerhin hast du den Schaden (wenn auch teilweise selbst verschuldet - weiss ja aber keiner) der ist auch real. Nicht wie z.B. die super Leute die da ganze Zeit im TV kommen.

Ja Fahrräder sind in der öffentlichkeit nur bis 22.00. Uhr versichert glaub ich, dass Betrifft aber glaub nicht - dein Grundstück.
Abgesehen davon, wenn in deiner Police steht, dass das Rad in einem verschlossenen Raum, verschlossen zu stehen hat, biste so oder so gearscht.

Ich wünsch dir aufjedenfall viel Glück.


----------



## kroiterfee (25. Juli 2011)

anstiftung zum betrug... tststststs.


----------



## chvomh (25. Juli 2011)

und ich brauche mich nicht mehr wundern warum jaehrlich meine versicherungsbeitraege steigen und steigen!?
oder warum immer genauer bei meldungen nachgeforscht wird.
hammer echt.


----------



## floggel (25. Juli 2011)

S7even schrieb:


> Naja, man sollte eben nicht einzelne Satzfragmente herausnehmen und sich nur darauf beziehen.


Das ändert überhaupt nichts an meiner Aussage. Ich habe nur den Teil zitiert, um präzise darauf einzugehen.



S7even schrieb:


> Ich wollte hier einfach Erfahrungen von Leuten sammeln die ähnliches erlebt haben.


Also Erfahrungen zu Versicherungsbetrug.



S7even schrieb:


> Deine Meinung ist auf jeden Fall bei den Tatsachen bleiben - was ich eigentlich auch machen möchte.


Meine Meinung habe ich überhaupt nicht geäußert. Ich habe das Kind nur sachlich beim Namen genannt. Ob man sich darauf einlässt, ist jedem selbst überlassen. Nur sollte man sich absolut im Klaren darüber sein, was man da tut.


Dass sich hier solche Asseln wie No-F3aR rumtreiben, die selbst Räder klauen bzw. geklaut haben, finde ich nebenbei bemerkt sehr schade.


----------



## jstimming (25. Juli 2011)

Hallo Leute, wollen wir uns an den Kragen gehen oder etwas positives beitragen und behilflich sein bei der Suche. Wer kennt Möglichkeiten ein gestohlenes Rad zu finden, Tips für die Polizei, allgemeine Hilfe, das war und ist mein Anstoss in diesen Raum, hört auf mit diesen herumpalabern, BITTE


----------



## S7even (26. Juli 2011)

Meine Herren, ich wollte hier sicherlich keine Grundsatzdiskussion über Versicherungsbetrug losbrechen! Aber einige hier fühlen sich wohl auf den Schlips getreten...

Zu floggel:



> Das ändert überhaupt nichts an meiner Aussage. Ich habe nur den Teil zitiert, um präzise darauf einzugehen.



Und genau hier liegt dein Problem! Du kannst nicht einzelne Passagen aus einem Text rausreiße und alleine darauf eingehen, ohne den Kontext zu beachten! Aber hier habe ich dich wohl an einem wunden Punkt erwischt, dass du dir Scheuklappen aufsetzt und dich alleine darauf fixierst.

Ich habe bewusst 2 stark unterschiedliche Meinungen aufgestellt um verschiedenen Antworten zu provozieren. Ich brauche sicherlich keine "Anleitung" zum Versicherungsbetrug. Auf die Idee zu sagen das ein Schloss dran war komme ich gerade noch selbst. 
Ich wollte hier ERFAHRUNGEN von Leuten denen ähnliches passiert ist und wie sie damit umgegangen sind - dafür ist doch ein Forum da???
Ich verstehe echt nicht was für ein Problem du damit hast...

Zu den anderen:
No-F3aR hat in einem sicherlich recht. Wenn das eigene Fahrrad geklaut wurde geben sicherlich mehr als 50 % an das es abgeschlossen war obwohl sie es nur abgestellt haben. Und meistens sind solche Moralapostel wie ein paar Vorredner hier die schlimmsten.
Zu Polizei gehe ich auf jeden Fall. Aber unser Hof ist nun mit Bewegungsmeldern gesichert und ich hoffe darauf das die Burschen es ein dritten mal probieren. Mein altes Bike wäre mir nämlich am liebsten...


----------



## µ_d (26. Juli 2011)

S7even schrieb:


> P.S. Das ganze ist schon eine Weile her (ca. einen Monat) in der ich meine Nachbarn, EBay und Quoka im Auge behalten habe. Leider ist das Fahrrad nirgens aufgetaucht.



Im Kleingedrukten meiner Versicherung steht das ein Schadensfall innerhalb einer Woche gemeldet werden muss... Wenn nicht, gibts auch nichts.


----------



## S7even (26. Juli 2011)

Wow, der große Unterschied zwischen Vorstellung und Realität verblüfft mich doch gerade sehr.
Ich hatte mir echt Vorgestellt das mir hier im Forum mit Erfahrungsberichten weitergeholfen wird. Aber leider ist die Realität doch sehr viel anderst... 

Ja, die Klausel kenne ich auch. Doch leider habe ich im ersten Moment mehr an einen schlechten Scherz gedacht als an ein Verbrechen. Wie ich schon OBEN GESCHRIEBEN HABE, wollte ich zuerst meine Nachbarschaft beobachten, da der Dieb ja ausreichende Kenntnis über das Grundstück und die Fahrräder haben musste.

Warum lesen hier einige nur das was sie lesen möchten?


----------



## fkal (26. Juli 2011)

mein gott, mädels! gehts mit eurer scheiß diskussion wo anders hin.... ich will wieder mehr hässliche bikes sehen, die gestohlen wurden!


----------



## Karlokick (27. Juli 2011)

µ_d schrieb:


> Im Kleingedrukten meiner Versicherung steht das ein Schadensfall innerhalb einer Woche gemeldet werden muss... Wenn nicht, gibts auch nichts.



Dafür gibt es doch keinen rationalen Grund, oder? Lässt sich ein Fahrrad direkt nach dem Diebstahl von der Versicherung leichter aufspüren? Habe so schlechte Erfahrungen mit Versicherungen gemacht, dass ich lieber 10/ Monat spare, als diesen Betrügern hinterher zu werfen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fone (27. Juli 2011)

fkal schrieb:


> mein gott, mädels! gehts mit eurer scheiß diskussion wo anders hin.... ich will wieder mehr hässliche bikes sehen, die gestohlen wurden!



es ist zwar für jeden sehr tragisch, aber schon erstaunlich was die leute so alles klauen...


----------



## No-F3aR (27. Juli 2011)

Also ich sprech aus erfahrung, gerade, weil ich ja auch bestohlen wurde, kannste nicht nachweisen, das es in einem abgeschlossenen Raum stand, oder das Rad selber abgeschlossen war bekommst du leider keine mÃ¼de Mark.

@ all - Ja sorry ich weiss ich war damals jung und dumm, hatte keine Ahnung von Recht und Unrecht (auch wenns sehr nah beianander liegt), wollt ihr mir jetz 10 Jahre spÃ¤ter (obwohl schon verurteilt) noch nen Strick draus drehen?

Kleiner Tipp am Rande - Warum sollen immer die Opfer draufzahlen, er zahlt bestimmt schon etliche Jahre in die Versicherung und ich finde, dann kann man da auch bissl rausholen, vollen Preis kriegt er so oder so nicht.

Desweiteren steigen die VersicherungsbeitrÃ¤ge wohl eher durch Grosssummige BetrÃ¤ge und endlosen Gerichtsverhandlungen. Viele Versicherungen sind selber schuld, gehen fÃ¼r einen mikrigen Betrag vor Gericht, verlieren und mÃ¼ssen dann den Schaden, die Gerichtskosten und die Anwaltskosten zahlen. Desweiter schicken die ja auch fÃ¼r nen 500 â¬ Betrag einen 1000â¬ -Gutachter raus.


Das ist so als wÃ¼rde man sagen die Krankenversicherung steigt ja nur, weil ihr alle krank seid - lÃ¤cherlich 

--- Wer ohne Schuld ist, der werfe den ersten Stein ---


----------



## Streckenchef (27. Juli 2011)

Hi,
bei einem Freund von mir wurde ins Fahrradgeschäft eingebrochen.
Die ganze, sehr sehr merkwürdige Story gibts am So, 30.7. um 19:50 im MDR bei Kripo Live.
Entwendet wurden 4 Bergamont Contrails LTD, ein Ghost HTX Lector, ein Herkules Trecking Rad sowie einige Sonnenbrillen von Alpina.
Gesamtschaden sind so um die 20.000 .
Falls jemandem was angeboten wird, bitte melden!
Grüße


----------



## PoisonB (28. Juli 2011)

Bitte ausschau halten, wurde mir heute Nacht aus dem Keller in Oberhausen gestohlen.


----------



## wazza (28. Juli 2011)

No-F3aR schrieb:


> Also ich sprech aus erfahrung, gerade, weil ich ja auch bestohlen wurde, kannste nicht nachweisen, das es in einem abgeschlossenen Raum stand, oder das Rad selber abgeschlossen war bekommst du leider keine mÃ¼de Mark.
> 
> @ all - Ja sorry ich weiss ich war damals jung und dumm, hatte keine Ahnung von Recht und Unrecht (auch wenns sehr nah beianander liegt), wollt ihr mir jetz 10 Jahre spÃ¤ter (obwohl schon verurteilt) noch nen Strick draus drehen?
> 
> ...



deine ansichten sind wirklich absolut verquer. warum hast du denn eigtl eine versicherung? wenn du das eingezahlte geld wieder rausholen willst, dann kÃ¼ndige deine versicherung einfach. jeden monat hast du dann das geld auf dem konto und kannst damit deine diebstÃ¤hle bezahlen. versicherungen sind wie ein gewinnspiel. du zahlst einen relativ kleinen betrag ein. dafÃ¼r kann es passieren, dass du direkt am zweiten tag dein fahrrad ersetzt bekommst. natÃ¼rlich wandelt sich nach einer gewissen zeit (*10 Jahre*!!!! => 10EUR*120 Monate => 1200 EUR => *Mittelklassebike*) dein vorteil in den vorteil der versicherung. dafÃ¼r kannst du risikofrei leben, wenn du ein paar simpelste regeln einhÃ¤lst.

und ich bin ziemlich stark der meinung, dass die gutachter etc. idR auch nur ins spiel kommen, wenn wirklich mit hoher wahrscheinlichkeit was gedreht wurde. es gibt halt auch dumme leute, die ihrer hausrat zwar den diebstahl aus dem abgeschlossenen keller anzeigen, aber irgendwie  weder ein neues schloss, noch eine neue tÃ¼r benÃ¶tigen. da lohnt es sich mal reinzuschauen.


----------



## An der Alb (28. Juli 2011)

No-F3aR schrieb:


> kannste nicht nachweisen, das es in einem abgeschlossenen Raum stand, oder das Rad selber abgeschlossen war bekommst du leider keine müde Mark.



. Wieso und vor allem wie soll ich beweisen, dass das Rad abgeschlossen war? Als man meiner Frau damals das Rad geklaut hat, ist Anzeige bei der Polizei erfolgt, der Versicherung gemeldet, die hat gezahlt und alles war klar. Wir mussten nicht beweisen, sondern nur angeben, dass es abgeschlossen war.


----------



## No-F3aR (28. Juli 2011)

Das ist richtig, das war eher auf die Kellertür bezogen, nicht aufs abgeschlossene Rad.(Einbruchspuren etc)

@ Wazza auch recht hast. Ging mir auch weniger um die paar cents die da investierst, sonern eher um den Schaden, der ja nunmal vorhanden ist und reguliert werden sollte, gerade in so einem Fall wo das ganze anscheinend geplant war.

Nichtsdestotrotz bleib ich dabei, das Rad war abgechlossen.


----------



## Scotty83 (28. Juli 2011)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140584400405&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Falls jemand sein Genius sucht........Angebot ist nicht sauber. Zusammenstellung des Bikes ist schon komisch LRS für 600 Euro und dann SLX Kurbel.

Er kann weder fürs Bike noch für den LRS einen Kaufbeleg oder einen Eigentums Nachweis erbringen. Finde das sehr dubios.....


----------



## 4mate (28. Juli 2011)

Scotty83 schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140584400405&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> Falls jemand sein Genius sucht........Angebot ist nicht sauber. Zusammenstellung des Bikes ist schon komisch LRS für 600 Euro und dann SLX Kurbel.
> 
> Er kann weder fürs Bike noch für den LRS einen Kaufbeleg oder einen Eigentums Nachweis erbringen. Finde das sehr dubios.....


_ AW: Gestohlene Bikes!!!_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scotty83 (28. Juli 2011)

Da steht Genius MC 30 dürfte also ein Modell vor 2009 sein.


----------



## 4mate (28. Juli 2011)

Scotty83 schrieb:


> Da steht Genius MC 30 dürfte also ein Modell vor 2009 sein.





> Verkaufe hier mien Scott Genius 30 2010


----------



## Scotty83 (28. Juli 2011)

4mate schrieb:


>




Er verkauft ein Genius 30 aus 2010  das gestohlene Ist ein Genius MC 30  also ein Modell was bis 2008 gebaut wurde. Somit passen diese beiden Sachverhalte nicht zusammen.


----------



## neo-bahamuth (29. Juli 2011)

Carcass schrieb:


> Son schloss is leciht zu knacken. Geht sogar mit dem kühlspray das man beim sport verwendet. Wenn man damit lange genug draufhält kannst du ein gegenstand vereisen.



Stimmt, ich hab damit mal beim Fußball mein Wadenbein vereist, was einen Splitterbruch zur Folge hatte.... 

Sorry, aber so ein Schmu. Jedem halbwegs vernünftigen Schloß macht auch richtiges Eisspray nix. Stähle können dahingehend zB mit Kobalt veredelt werden.


----------



## fsl (29. Juli 2011)

Hallo Scotty83,

danke fürs Augen aufhalten.

Der Rahmen hier ist rot-schwarz ... aber der geklaute Rahmen war blau-schwarz ... Ausstattung war auch komplett anders, aber das ist ja auch irrelevant.

Gruß,
Frank


----------



## 68-er (31. Juli 2011)

mir wurden dieses Wochenende zwei meiner Räder geklaut 
schöne ******* 
Polizei war ebend da und hat alles aufgenommen
Die Räder dürften auf jeden Fall auffallen ...

Wenn jemand eines dieser Räder sieht oder angeboten bekommt 
bitte melden - da hängen eher ideelle als finanzielle Werte dran.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Norman. (31. Juli 2011)

Ahhhhh... ****..... Das ist, wenn bei dir auch nur nebensächlich, doch ein größerer finazieller Schaden... Die schönen Räder

Wünsch dir viel Glück bei der Suche.


----------



## tgross (31. Juli 2011)

Moin, mir wurde von der Nacht von Samstag auf Sonntag mein Rad ausm Carport raus (!) geklaut. Wenn das hier irgendwie jemand sieht (Raum Lübeck) bitte bei mir melden.
Sofort erkennbar ist es daran, dass vorne ne Shimano Bremse und hinten eine Hayes Stroker montiert ist. Es ist ein Radon ZR Team 5.0 22" 2008. 

Hier noch ein Bild:


----------



## agent orange (1. August 2011)

Bikes stolen!!
Bitte Augen offen halten



Am Samstag wurden uns in *Flims* in der Schweiz zwei Downhillbikes vom Auto herunter geklaut. 
Bei den Bikes handelt es sich um:
*Ironhorse Sunday Elite in rot / silber - 17 "*
Auffällig:
anstatt der Serien Totem ist eine Boxxer verbaut
















das zweite Bike ist ein *Young Talent Tues DH 2010*
Auffällig bei diesem Bike:

Grüner Sixpack Driver Flatbar
Grünes Klebeband an Kettenstrebe
Blauer e13 Chainring vorne
Silberne Mavic Deemax Felgen

















Wir sind damit am Freitag noch den Friday Ride Down in Flims gefahren, es könnten sich also auch noch Startnummern an den Bikes befinden.

Falls jemandem diese Bikes oder ein Bike angeboten wird oder es jemand auf einem Online-Markt sieht, bitte ich euch das bei mir/uns zu melden ! Ich schau natürlich auch wie wild.

Per PM oder email: [email protected]
per fb: 
http://www.facebook.com/david.bloss
http://www.facebook.com/ares3001

oder direkt an die Polizei


Vielen Dank für die Hilfe !!! 

Greetz


----------



## kroiterfee (2. August 2011)

when a bike is stolen, a fairy dies.


----------



## Liz301 (2. August 2011)

Hi, 

uns wurde gestern abend in den Keller eingebrochen. Unsere Ghosts AMR 7500 (einmal in rot, weiß, schwarz und einmal in grün, schwarz, weiß) sind nun von dannen. Wenn jemand zufällig einen Spaggen in der Nachbarschaft hat, der so garnicht nach Radfahrer aussieht, dafür jetzt plötzlich ein geiles Bike hat, bitte melden !!!!

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=214614&stc=1&d=1312279254


----------



## dirtrider90 (3. August 2011)

ich bin erschrocken, wie viele räder jeden tag gestohlen werden, mein last cord gestern abend in bad lippspringe auch,
dieses rad http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/947531

hatte es eine woche und es ist quasi nagelneu, 
wenn es jemand sieht, einfach an die polizei oder per PN an mich wenden,
dankeschön


----------



## mightyEx (3. August 2011)

Das ist natürlich bitter, wenn Du es quasi gerade erst ausm Laden rausgeschoben hast  .

Statistisch werden in Deutschland *pro Tag ca. 1000 Fahrräder gestohlen*. Das, was hier im Thread steht ist quasi ein Krümelchen vom Kuchen. Wenn man zugrunde legt, dass viele Diebstähle in der Saison und weniger im Herbst/Winter geschehen, kommt man *saisonbereinigt auf knapp 1700 Diebstähle pro Tag* (5 Monate a 30 Tage abgezogen). Das sind zumindest die bekannt gewordenen Fälle. Daneben gibt es sicher noch eine hohe Dunkelziffer von Fällen die niemals zur Anzeige kamen.


----------



## Julian0o (3. August 2011)

Mein AM 7.0 in Copper wurde gestern geklaut. Dickes Abus Steel-O-Chain 910 war dran und es stand nurnoch das Fahrrad meiner Freundin da. Beide waren zusammen an einen Fahrradständer geschlossen.

Merkmale: Farbe Copper. Rock Shox Reverb Sattelstütze. Grüne NC-17 Magnesiumpedalen. Leichte Kratzer am Oberrohr. Selbstbau Kettenführung. 

Rahmennummer: AOH49230

Geklaut wurde es in Hilden (nähe Düsseldorf)





Ich brauche dringend ne Stadtschlampe...
Was mich am meisten stört ist das es erst ein halbes Jahr alt war, Canyon das Bike erst Ende September wieder lieferbar hat und das irgend so Mongo das jetzt für 200 Euro vertickt um sich die nächste Dröhnung kaufen zu können... Egal, aufregen bringt nix. Ich kann nur allen raten das Bike wenigstens über die Hausrat für ein paar Euro im Jahr zu versichern. Dann geht's einem in so einem Fall nicht ganz so schlecht... Ich bin zumindest froh das ich es versichert habe.

MfG
Julian


----------



## mightyEx (3. August 2011)

Julian0o schrieb:


> Mein AM 7.0 in Copper wurde gestern geklaut. Dickes Abus Steel-O-Chain 910 war dran und es stand nurnoch das Fahrrad meiner Freundin da.
> ...
> Ich brauche dringend ne Stadtschlampe...



Mein Beileid  . Ne Stadtschlampe sollte man immer parat haben. Damit wird zwar das Problem (also der Diebstahl) nicht bekämpft, aber zumindest tut's im Falle des Falles nicht so weh, als wenn das "gute" Bike weg ist.


----------



## Julian0o (3. August 2011)

Drumherum standen mindestens 200 Fahrräder und das Trekking Bike meiner Freundin war auch noch nicht alt und hat 800 gekostet. Das war mit abgeschlossen und wurde unabgeschlossen stehen gelassen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dirtrider90 (3. August 2011)

was für idioten...
ich ging in eine sporthalle rein, ca 30sekunden auf die bühne, um einer freundin bescheid zu sagen, dass ich da bin und schon wars weg... 
dieser jemand muss gerade aus der sporthalle gekommen sein und sich gedacht haben, dass er heute lieber mit dem neuen rad fährt, als zu fuß nach hause läuft


----------



## DiaryOfDreams (3. August 2011)

Nicht direkt was zum Thema, aber: Bei mir in Duisburg habe ich jetzt schon zweimal ein TuEs 2010 (ich liebe dieses Bike vom Aussehen her total) an 'ner Straße stehen gesehen - zwar abgeschlossen, aber wieviel das bringt weiß ja jeder der hier schreibt. Für mich total unverständlich wie man so ein Risiko eingehen kann. Ich hoffe trotzdem dass der Besitzer nicht irgendwann eines besseren belehrt wird.


----------



## kroiterfee (4. August 2011)

gestern nachmittag kam mir in hamburg-winterhude ein assi auf einem gelben cannondale hardtail cad 600 (?) entgegen. sehr schönes rad mit magura raceline bremsen. sah aus wie neu. vermisst das einer? der typ hängt immer vorm lidl auf höhe der aral tankstelle winterhuder weg rum.


----------



## kohrhammer (4. August 2011)

Hallo zusammen!
am 24.06.2011 in Nürnberg  wurden uns Mtb´s geklaut,
unter anderem Mein Marin Indian Fire Trail von 90/91(glaub ich zumindestens)
Die Typen gingen profesionell vor Hoftüre aufhebeln,Schlößer knacken und mitnehmen; und das um ca halb 2 nachts.
Ich denke die haben das vorher ausgekundschaftet!
Frage1  : Wo bekomme ich noch mal so ein Fahrrad
Frage2  : Kann jemand dafür sorgen daß die Backsteine Kacken
danke


----------



## kohrhammer (4. August 2011)

Hallo zusammen!
am 24.06.2011 in Nürnberg  wurden uns Mtb´s geklaut,
unter anderem Mein Marin Indian Fire Trail von 90/91(glaub ich zumindestens)
Die Typen gingen profesionell vor Hoftüre aufhebeln,Schlößer knacken und mitnehmen; und das um ca halb 2 nachts.
Ich denke die haben das vorher ausgekundschaftet!
Frage1  : Wo bekomme ich noch mal so ein Fahrrad
Frage2  : Kann jemand dafür sorgen daß die Backsteine Kacken
danke


----------



## mightyEx (4. August 2011)

kohrhammer schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> am 24.06.2011 in Nürnberg  wurden uns Mtb´s geklaut,
> unter anderem Mein Marin Indian Fire Trail von 90/91(glaub ich zumindestens)
> Die Typen gingen profesionell vor Hoftüre aufhebeln,Schlößer knacken und mitnehmen; und das um ca halb 2 nachts.
> ...



Einmal hätte gereicht .

zu 1.) Ebay, Ebay-Kleinanzeigen, Quoka, hier im Bikemarkt suchen bzw. eine Suchanzeige posten, hier im Classic-Bereich schauen und dort eine Suchanzeige posten. Ein Indian Fire Trail ist ab und an zu finden  .


----------



## William Foster (6. August 2011)

mightyEx schrieb:


> Einmal hätte gereicht .
> 
> zu 1.) Ebay, Ebay-Kleinanzeigen, Quoka, hier im Bikemarkt suchen bzw. eine Suchanzeige posten, hier im Classic-Bereich schauen und dort eine Suchanzeige posten. Ein Indian Fire Trail ist ab und an zu finden  .



Einmal _eine Suchanzeige posten_ hätte gereicht .


----------



## herr-xy (6. August 2011)

Sind wir hier im Kindergarten ??


----------



## Büscherammler (6. August 2011)

Bei mir an der U-Bahnstation stand letztens mit einem Abus Bordo ein Giant Glory mit Fox 40, Saint,.. angesperrt.

Und danach jammern wenns weg ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobi555 (6. August 2011)

Hallo zusammen,
mir wurde mein Cannondale RZ120-1 Modell 2010 am 02.08. bzw. 03.08.2011 während meines Alpencrosses aus der Tiefgarage des Hotels Premstaller in Bozen (Italien) gestohlen.
Folgende Infos zum Bike:
Cannondale RZ-120 1 Modell 2010
Rahmengröße: L
Farbe: Schwarz
Reifen: Schwalbe Nobby Nic vo+hi
Hinten ein Michelin Latex Schlauch (zu erkennen an der grünen Ventilkappe)
weißer Carbon-Flaschenhalter von Xtreme
XT-Kassette und Kette, Sigma Funk-Tachohalter (direkt an Bremsleitung befestigt, da Lefty)
komplettes Unterrohr und Tretlager mit Schutzfolie abgeklebt
Sattel: Selle Italia SLR XC Gel Flow
Rest ist noch Original bzw. wie auf den Bildern zu sehen.













Desweiteren wurden zeitgleich aus dem gleichen Hotel ein Bergamont Fastlane MGN (Rahmengröße 42) sowie ein Lapierre X-Controll 910 (schwarz, grau) entwendet.
Bitte haltet die Augen offen und gebt bescheid, falls euch eines der Bikes in der nächsten Zeit günstig angeboten wird.
Danke & Gruß
Tobi

*DAS BIKE IST WIEDER AUFGETAUCHT UND WURDE VON DER POLIZEI BESCHLAGNAHMT!!!*


----------



## Visos (8. August 2011)

auch ich muss mich leider anschlieÃen
in der nacht vom 05.zum 06.08.2011 wurde in unseren keller eingebrochen. es wurde mein frisch aufgebautes GT Chucker gestohlen.
ich wohne ich Schwerin in Mecklenburg Vorpommern aber fÃ¼r das bike wÃ¼rde ich auch quer durchs land dÃ¼sen

bitte haltet auch ach diesem bike ausschau:

so und jetzt nochmal mit bild:

ich setzte   eine Belohnung von 100â¬ fÃ¼r Hinweise die zur Ergreifung des TÃ¤ters fÃ¼ren   aus.

Partliste:
Gt chucker Frame in Olive grÃ¼n
Sr suntour xcr 100mm mit lockout.
Race face evolve Kurbel*
Goldene Race face innenlager
Stignger kettenfÃ¼hrung (auf dem bild noch nicht montiert)
Husselfeld vorbau+Lenker
Smart Sam Bereifung
HR Bremse: shimano br-m 486
VR Bremse: shimano br-m 565(weis ich nicht genau)
Gripshift Schalhebel
shimano xt schaltwerk(nicht das auf dem bild sondern ein Ã¤lteres in komplett silber)


Also helft bitte mit und haltet Augen und Ohren offen

Vielen dank.

MfG Mathias Wurst         
[email protected]


----------



## Nils-O (9. August 2011)

Ich habe mich hier mal durchgelesen..
Ich finde ein Diebstahl jeglicher Art ist einfach nur schlimm, es ist egal ob das alte Rad das schon die Mutter gefahren hat geklaut wird oder das teure Bike. Ich glaube was das "Opfer" des Diebstahls eher schlimm findet ist der Fakt, dass einem etwas entwendet wurde, das einem gehört. Mir wurden auch schonmal Parts geklaut. Ich habe mich tierisch darüber aufgeregt.
Letztendlich muss ich sagen, wer klaut, muss dafür bestraft werde..
Egal wie arm man ist, es gibt immer einen anderen Weg, der dem Gesetz entspricht..
Leider gibt es immer Leute die so asozial sind und Dinge klauen..
Deswegen, schöön auf eure Bikes aufpassen ;-)

LieGrü
Nils


----------



## wazza (10. August 2011)

Nils-O schrieb:


> Letztendlich muss ich sagen, wer klaut, muss dafür bestraft werde..



Endlich spricht's mal jemand aus!


----------



## ole88 (10. August 2011)

ich bin in der neuen wohnung am überlegen ob ich im fahrrad keller einen ring in der wand befestige da ich nun im 2ten stock wohne und immer das bike jedn tag hoch und runter schleppen ist mir zu viel, muss das mal mitm vermieter abklären denkt ihr ich hab gute chancen?


----------



## NaitsirhC (10. August 2011)

Lies dir ein paar Seiten des Threads durch und du bist froh, dass du nur im 2. Stock und nicht höher wohnst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neo-bahamuth (10. August 2011)

ole88 schrieb:


> ich bin in der neuen wohnung am überlegen ob ich im fahrrad keller einen ring in der wand befestige da ich nun im 2ten stock wohne und immer das bike jedn tag hoch und runter schleppen ist mir zu viel, muss das mal mitm vermieter abklären denkt ihr ich hab gute chancen?



Ich trage meine seit 5 Jahren in den dritten Stock. Ist doch kein Problem.


----------



## davidhellmann (10. August 2011)

Echt... zweiter Stock und das ist dir zu viel? ... Mal schauen wann wir hier lesen das dein Rad weg ist...


----------



## jstimming (10. August 2011)

googelt doch mal nach den Bikes, da habt ihr direkten Zugriff auf alle Auktionsseiten, auch das europäische Ausland.
Viel Glück


----------



## Ginsterbusch1 (14. August 2011)

Hi,

vermisst hier jemand ein Bergamont Kiez Pro???
Ich bin durch Zufall auf eine dubiose Ebay Anzeige gestoßen. Ich möchte dem Verkäufer kein Unrecht antun, aber das ganze wirkt etwas merkwürdig und eine Rechnung hat er auch nicht vorzuweisen.

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330599877358&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## ogni (14. August 2011)

jenga schrieb:


> Mein Bergamont Kiez Pro von 2009 wurde mir gestern aus dem Fahrradkeller des Gym. Broichs in MH geklaut worden ausserdem noch 2 specialized Dirts auch im Wert von 1000 Euro und mehr...
> 
> wäre nett wenn ihr die Augen offen haltet.



PN hat der Kollege auch. Allerdings seit Juli nicht mehr da gewesen.


----------



## Apfailsaft (15. August 2011)

Ginsterbusch1 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> vermisst hier jemand ein Bergamont Kiez Pro???
> Ich bin durch Zufall auf eine dubiose Ebay Anzeige gestoßen. Ich möchte dem Verkäufer kein Unrecht antun, aber das ganze wirkt etwas merkwürdig und eine Rechnung hat er auch nicht vorzuweisen.
> ...



Vor allem...hat mal jmd nachgesehen wodurch seine letzten Bewertungen kamen? ^^ Ständig Bikes :-D


----------



## Carcass (15. August 2011)

Er schreibt die kurbeln wären von Husefeld 
Hätte er ahnung wüßte er es sind Truvativ das angebot stinkt auf jedenfall.


----------



## NoJan (15. August 2011)

Auf der Suche nach einer Stadtschlampe bin ich über folgendes gestolpert:

http://shop.ebay.de/seanita2007/m.html?_trksid=p4340.l2562

Schaut irgendwie aus, als stamme der Verkäufer aus dem Kuriositäten Karussell..
vielleicht erkennt jmd. aus KBU "seine" Parts wieder..


----------



## da rookie (16. August 2011)

GESTOHLEN! Dieses Bike der Marke Specialized, Modell Stumpjumper FSR Comp, Bj. 2010 Farbe: schwarz/silbergrau wurde am Samstag Abend vorm "Café Einstein" in Eppelborn (Saarland) gestohlen. Bitte haltet die Augen offen und gebt ggf. Bescheid. 

Das Rad ist hier bekannt wie ein bunter Hund. Es kann also weder lokal verkauft noch gefahren werden.

Ach ich könnt manchmal wirklich total kotzen und würd so jemanden gern mal erwischen....


----------



## Hamburger Jung (16. August 2011)

da rookie schrieb:


> GESTOHLEN! Dieses Bike der Marke Specialized, Modell Stumpjumper FSR Comp, Bj. 2010 Farbe: schwarz/silbergrau wurde am Samstag Abend vorm "Café Einstein" in Eppelborn (Saarland) gestohlen. Bitte haltet die Augen offen und gebt ggf. Bescheid.
> 
> Das Rad ist hier bekannt wie ein bunter Hund. Es kann also weder lokal verkauft noch gefahren werden.
> 
> Ach ich könnt manchmal wirklich total kotzen und würd so jemanden gern mal erwischen....



Kein Bild?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sveni112 (17. August 2011)

Servus

Meinem kumpel wurde sein rotes KTM proler 3.0 geklaut und das rad seiner schwester ebenfalls
Beide Räder waren in einem fahrradraum gestanden und wurden dort raus geklaut

Hier ein bild des bikes 






Meldet euch bitte wenn ihr was seht oder hört  rahmennummer ist vorhanden 
Besonders auffällig: an dem bike sind mittlerweile Cube griffe dran und die kabel scheuern an der federgabel 

MFG sven


----------



## jstimming (17. August 2011)

mit SERVUS sollte man sagen könne das du im süddeutschen Raum bist, aber etwas mehr Info wäre interresant. Es ist echt schade, das ein Forum welches ich erst vor ein paar Monaten gestartet habe nun soviele Beiträge hat, trotzdem, ich denke wir ALLE im Forum werden dich unterstützen! Kopf hoch


----------



## 4mate (17. August 2011)

jstimming schrieb:


> Es ist echt schade, das ein Forum welches ich erst vor ein paar Monaten gestartet habe nun soviele Beiträge hat






Ein Thread ist kein Forum
Dieses Forum wurde nicht von dir gestartet
Dieser Thread wurde am 





> 22.06.2001, 07:30


eröffnet (siehe Eröffungspost dieses Threads), hast du da schon über die Tischkante schauen könne?


----------



## Sveni112 (17. August 2011)

Servus

das Bike wurde im Landkreis Kitzingen in Wiesentheid geklaut. Mittlerweile wissen wir, dass hier in der Siedlung letzte nacht zwischen 0 und 9 uhr insgesamt 3 Fahrräder geklaut wurden. (nachdem bei uns im moment ferien sind und viele Nachbarn im Urlaub sind könnten es noch mehr werden )

Ich für meinen teil hab mein neues Bike erstmal in den Keller gestellt. Morgen werden zwei Ringhaken in die wand gedübelt und eine lange kette gekauft das ich das bike wenigstens ordentlich festschließen kann. Heute nacht kann ich aufjedenfall ordentlich schlafen 

LG Sven


----------



## Julian0o (17. August 2011)

Wäre auf Fahrraddiebstahl mal sehr lange Haft dann würde es wesentlich weniger Diebstähle geben. Ob man ein ganzes Haus ausräumt oder ein 200 Fahrrad klaut. Die Kriminelle Energie ist da und muss bestraft werden. Ich verstehe nicht warum man da klassifiziert. 

Im Bgb steht folgendes:


> § 243 StGB  Besonders schwerer Fall des Diebstahls
> In besonders schweren Fällen wird der Diebstahl mit Freiheitsstrafe von drei Monaten bis zu zehn Jahren bestraft. Ein besonders schwerer Fall liegt in der Regel vor, wenn der Täter ... eine Sache stiehlt, die durch ... eine ... Schutzvorrichtung gegen Wegnahme besonders gesichert ist ... .



Ich denke das kaum einer ansatzweise in die Nähe der 10 Jahre kommt wenn er erwischt wird. 

Würde die Polizei mal ein Paar Köderbikes verteilen und mal ein Tag die Woche Opfern, würden sicher einige asoziale Diebe gepackt werden.


----------



## giles (17. August 2011)

Deiner Logik zufolge bauen wir danach Köderhäuser auf, oder wie?

Fahrrad im Mittel rund 2 t, Haus ausgeräumt im Mittel 20 t

daher sind 3 Monate fürs Fahrrad doch okay. Bei Bandenmässigen oder nachweislichen mehrfachen Diebstahl erhöht sich auch die Strafe entsprechend. Verhältnismässigkeit halt.


----------



## mightyEx (18. August 2011)

Um mal bei der Praxis zu bleiben - es gibt auch sog. Sammelverfahren, wo dem Täter jede Tat in die Waagschale geworfen wird. So gesehen wägt der Richter schon ab - je mehr Taten, desto höher wird auch das Strafmaß ausfallen. Aber da kommen halt noch andere Faktoren dazu. Oftmals gibt's dann noch Bewährung. Und wenn er immer noch nicht von seinen Taten ablässt, gibt's halt ne Auszeit, sprich Knast. Das wäre dann u.U. auch der Fall, wenn er gegen die Bewährungsauflagen verstösst. Dann muss man noch zwischen Jugend- und Erwachsenenstrafrecht unterscheiden. Beim Jugendstrafrecht kommt es auf das Alter und die geistige Reife desjenigen an.
Ist alles nicht ganz so einfach, wie es auf den ersten Blick aussehen mag.

@Julian0o: harte Strafen halten die Täter trotzdem nicht von ihrem Vorhaben ab. In anderen Ländern gibt es für schwere Straftaten die Todesstrafe. Und man hört nicht selten davon, dass irgendwo eine Hinrichtung stattgefunden hat. Diese Logik kann man also so nicht halten.


----------



## No-F3aR (19. August 2011)

Julian0o schrieb:


> Wäre auf Fahrraddiebstahl mal sehr lange Haft dann würde es wesentlich weniger Diebstähle geben. Ob man ein ganzes Haus ausräumt oder ein 200 Fahrrad klaut. Die Kriminelle Energie ist da und muss bestraft werden. Ich verstehe nicht warum man da klassifiziert.
> 
> Im Bgb steht folgendes:
> 
> ...



Falsch! Es ist immer die Höchststrafe! Wenn du also ein zwei Bikes klaust (auch im Wert von ca. 15.000) wirst du keine Haftstrafe bekommen, jedoch solltest du schon mehrfach auffällig oder sogar auf Bewähung sein, kann dich ein abgschlossenes Bike in den Knast bringen- zu Recht.
Wenn du auf der Strasse mit nem Joint angehalten wirst, gibts ja auch nicht sofort 5 Jahre. Lass es aber mal 10 Kg Koks sein - dann biste weg vorm Fenster.. Auslegungssache im Bereich des Richters. Ich sollte schonmal für 3,5 Jahre weg ohne Bewährung wegne Schwarzfahren ?!! (Landgericht hat dann aber anders entschieden als das Amtsgericht)

Ich finde diese klassifizierungen im allgemeinen ********: Ist doch NUR ein Fahrrad! So dnken die meisten, die sich mit der Materie nicht auskennen.
So z.B. auch : Ich warte seit ca. 3,5 Mon. auf Geld von ner Versicherung (aus einem Unfall) Hätte der Mandat der Versicherung ein Auto angefahren wäre das in einem Monat geklärt gewesen! Alles Schweine!


----------



## Polo84 (19. August 2011)

Hi,
mir und meinen beiden Mitfahrern sind bei der Trans Schwarzwald  in der Nacht vom 18.8 auf den 19.8.2011 (in Wolfach) 3 Merida Fahrräder gestohlen worden.

Bei dem ertsen Fahrrad handelt es sich um ein Ninety Six 5000 (Model 2009) mit Avid Elixir bremsen, Rock Shox Sid Gabel, DT Swiss Carbon Dämpfer, 3x9 Sram X9 Schaltung, schwarzem Selle Italia SLR Sattel und die bei diesem Fahrrad sehr auffälligen DT Swiss Tricon Laufräder (die Laufräder sind ein Testexemplar vom Händler und deshalb ist der Schriftzug "Test Example Not for sale" eingestanzt).

Bei dem zweiten Fahrrad handelt es sich um ein Ninety Six 3000 (Model 2010) mit Magura Louise Bremse, Fox FRL O/B 100 Gabel, DT Swiss M210 Dämpfer, 3x9 Shimano XT Schaltung, weißem Prologo Scratch Sattel, DT Swiss Laufrädern XR400/240S und Pro Scio 3.5 Tacho.

Und bei dem dritten Fahrrad handelt es sich um ein O.Nine 3000, ebenfalls Model 2010 mit 2x10 Sram X9 Schaltung und Mavic Crossmax SLR Laufräfer.

Wenn euch jemand eins dieser Fahrräder oder evtl. sogar alle drei zusammen zum Kauf anbietet oder ihr diese Fahrräder irgendwo sehen solltet, wäre ich euch sehr dankbar, wenn ihr mir Bescheid sagen würdet!!!

(In meinem Fotoalbum seht ihr ein Bild mit den beiden Ninety Six die gestohlen wurden)

Vielen Dank, Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pepe1149 (19. August 2011)

Hallo,

gestern abend wurde mir leider mein MTB gestohlen. Es handelt sich um ein Red Bull Al 700. So hats ausgesehen:





Das Foto ist leider nicht ganz aktuell. Geändert wurde mittlerweile folgendes:
- Aufkleber der Felgen wurden entfernt
- Trinkflaschenhalter durch ein rotes Modell ersetzt
- Sattelschnellspanner in schwarz (Bontrager)
- Bereifung Schwalbe Nobby Nic hinten und Fat Albert vorne

Gestohlen wurde das natürlich abgesperrte Fahrrad vor dem Strandbad in Klagenfurt zwischen 15:50 und 18:30. Rahmennummer ist natürlich vorhanden, Anzeige wurde auch gemacht.

Falls jemandem etwas auffällt, bitte melden.

Vielen Dank und schönen Abend noch,
pepe


----------



## comed (21. August 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

bin der *Matthias (32) aus Bonn* und eigentlich jedes Wochenende im Siebengebirge oder am Venusberg in Bonn unterwegs. 

Leider seit gestern nicht mehr. 

Mir wurden vorgestern mein *Cube Stereo The One 2009* in *Weiss (22")* in Kessenich geklaut.

Meiner Freundin ein* Radon Skeen 6.0* in *Mattschwarz (16")*.

Man hätte uns nichts schlimmeres antun können.

Wenn Euch was ähnliches passiert ist und Ihr mir Tips geben könnt, schreibt mir bitte. Ich bin einfach nur fertig und kann jeden Trost gebrauchen. 

Matthias


----------



## Metrum (22. August 2011)

Trost? 
Stell Dir vor Deine Freundin wäre verschwunden - und hätte die Bikes mitgenommen! 
Das wäre noch viel schlimmer!!!
Hoffe ihr habt ne Versicherung die auch zahlt.


----------



## jstimming (22. August 2011)

kann ich gut verstehen! mein GT STS wurde mir im Frühjahr gestohlen, ich bin seitdem am googeln, da ich so alle Seiten von ebay, usw. überblicken kann. Ich hoffe dein Rad war registriert und die Polizei macht eine bessere Arbeit als in meinen Fall


----------



## vonundzu (22. August 2011)

So jemand sollte mir nicht über den Weg laufen. Ich glaube der, der mein Bike stehlen würde, würde sich wünschen sowas nie gemacht zu haben...


----------



## lambdaa (23. August 2011)

Hallo, 
In der Nacht von Sonntag auf Montag wurde mein Fahrrad geklaut und nun habe ich es heute bei Ebay Kleinanzeigen wiedergefunden und gleich mal bisschen das Internet durchsucht. Der Anbieter hat im Laufe des Tages insgesamt 7 Fahrräder reingestellt. Angefangen bei Hercules über Bergamont bis GT :/ Wie würdet ihr in diesem Fall vorgehen? Polizei halte ich für fragwürdig, bei einem Bekannten und dessen geklautem Fahrrad ist der Dieb bei einem "Kauf-treffen" einfach auf dem Fahrrad entkommen und dann war Gameover obwohl die Auktion/Telefonnummer der Polizei bekannt war.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (23. August 2011)

Na auf jeden Fall den "Kauf" klar machen und mit nem Kumpel zusammen hinfahren und DEIN Rad abholen. Danach kannst allemal noch ne Anzeige machen, also dafür die gefundenen Netzdaten speichern. Auf keinem Fall die Anzeige bei ebaykleinazeigen melden oder so, sonst ist er gewarnt!!!


----------



## norcobitch94 (23. August 2011)

Hmm ich würde zur Polizei gehen,wenn die nichts machen können gehste persönlich dein Rad "abholen"..und danach nochmal zur Polizei zwecks Anzeige
Viel viel Glück das du dein Rad wiederbekommst


----------



## jstimming (23. August 2011)

Hi, wo wohnst du? Ich suche auch noch mein Fahrrad und ein link von ebay wäre auch hilfreich, danke


----------



## mightyEx (23. August 2011)

Aus taktischen Gründen wäre es besser den Link nicht zu veröffentlichen. Der Täter könnte hier mitlesen und wäre dann auch wiederum gewarnt.


----------



## Moonboot42 (23. August 2011)

Ach wär das schön...

http://www.sat1.de/ratgeber_magazine/dasmagazin/video/clips/clip_diebejagd_207617/


----------



## neo-bahamuth (23. August 2011)

Moonboot42 schrieb:


> Ach wär das schön...
> 
> http://www.sat1.de/ratgeber_magazine/dasmagazin/video/clips/clip_diebejagd_207617/



Würde sich manchmal echt rentieren sowas. Weiß jmd. welcher Sender da verwendet wird?


----------



## norcobitch94 (23. August 2011)

800 â¬ 
Wie lange hebt denn so ein Sender?
Auf Rennen wÃ¤re sowas echt nÃ¼tzlich


----------



## nox4x (23. August 2011)

ich war gestern zufällig beim tierarzt und hab dort ein zettel gelessen das es gps sender für hunde gibt die an das halsband kommen und per internet lässt er sich orten
die sollten ja auch einiges mitmachen 
preis hab ich leider vergessen


----------



## 4mate (23. August 2011)

Geh halt noch mal vorbei.


----------



## lambdaa (23. August 2011)

Leider scheint mein Fahrrad schon laut Telefonat schon verkauft zu sein aber er hat mir direkt andere Angeboten. Werde mal mich mal morgen mit dem Herren verabreden und mal schauen ob er sich privat bei sich trifft oder irgendwo öffentlich, zur Not mal seine Adresse raus bekommen und dann weiterschauen. Halte euch mal auf dem laufenden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## axisofjustice (24. August 2011)

So, nur damit alle Geschädigten hier etwas ermutigt werden:

Heute abend habe ich mein Rad an der Vorderseite des Hauses eines Freundes abgestellt und abgeschlossen und bin für ungefähr 10 Minuten außer Sichtweite. Als ich wiederkomme, ist es weg. Ich laufe instinktiv und ohne groß zu überlegen die Straße runter und sehe nach 200 Metern einen Typen mit Kapuze, der mein Rad halb trägt/halb schiebt. Also eigentlich das, was man bei Krimis immer so unglaubwürdig findet. Dieb/Täter ist außer Sichtweite und der Verfolger läuft einfach mal spontan genau die Straße runter, die der Dieb auch gelaufen ist.  Auf jeden Fall bekomme ich totale Panik, zitter wie Espenlaub und entschließe mich trotzdem, dem Typ nicht hinterherzulaufen, sondern ihn zu stellen. Bin dann von hinten an ihn ran und hab ihm in die Kniekehlen getreten und ihn ins Bächle geschubst, mir in Panik mein Bike geschnappt und bin drauf geflüchtet.

Ich weiß, das war total dämlich und hätte erstens gar nicht passieren müssen (Bike in Sichtweite abgestellt) und vermutlich wäre Verfolgung + Anruf bei der Polizei auch besser gewesen. Aber mich hat in dem Moment einfach der Selbstjustiz-Instinkt gepackt. 

Falls also irgendwer das Ganze heute abend gesehen hat (Bereich Engelstraße am Münster), bitte nicht "den Dieb" anzeigen, das war ich.  

Allen Bestohlenen viel Erfolg, dass es gar nicht erst zu so einer Konfrontation kommen muss. Ich will gar nicht dran denken, was passiert wäre, wenn der Typ ein Messer dabei gehabt hätte.


----------



## herr-xy (24. August 2011)

Immerhin hast du dein Rad wiedererlangt 

Das nächste mal vll. erst Polizei rufen und auf sicherem Abstand folgen (Streife sollte natürlich ohne Blaulicht und Martinshorn kommen) oder gleich den Dieb stellen und bis zum Eintreffen der Streife festhalten (natürlich schwer abzuschätzen wie der Dieb reagiert)

Wahrscheinlich entscheidet man auch immer anders wenn einem eine solche Situation wiederfährt. Hast aber auch ordentlich Glück gehabt...


----------



## Hamburger Jung (24. August 2011)

herr-xy schrieb:


> Immerhin hast du dein Rad wiedererlangt
> 
> Das nächste mal vll. erst Polizei rufen und auf sicherem Abstand folgen (Streife sollte natürlich ohne Blaulicht und Martinshorn kommen) oder gleich den Dieb stellen und bis zum Eintreffen der Streife festhalten (natürlich schwer abzuschätzen wie der Dieb reagiert)
> 
> Wahrscheinlich entscheidet man auch immer anders wenn einem eine solche Situation wiederfährt. Hast aber auch ordentlich Glück gehabt...



Ja, rufen wir die Polizei. Die kommt ohne Blaulicht und ohne Martinshorn auch sofort angefahren, innerhalb von wenigen Minuten!  Selbst mit Sondersignal brauchen die locker 20 Minuten, vom Pizza Essen oder böse Falschparker aufschreiben zum "Einsatzort"


axisofjustice hat es vollkommen richtig gemacht! 


Wieso sollte er viel Glück gehabt haben? Oder hätte es sein können, dass der Fahrraddieb eine Pumpgun dabei hatte?


----------



## lambdaa (24. August 2011)

Fakt ist doch das es nicht deren Eigentum ist. Da kanns schon mal schnell passieren das der dicke Polizist zu faul ist einem Dieb hinterher zu rennen


----------



## mightyEx (24. August 2011)

@axisofjustice: Glück gehabt, hätte auch alles anders ausgehen können. Nunja, wie dem auch sei, Du hast Dein Bike ja wieder.


----------



## herr-xy (24. August 2011)

Hamburger Jung schrieb:


> Ja, rufen wir die Polizei. Die kommt ohne Blaulicht und ohne Martinshorn auch sofort angefahren, innerhalb von wenigen Minuten!  Selbst mit Sondersignal brauchen die locker 20 Minuten, vom Pizza Essen oder böse Falschparker aufschreiben zum "Einsatzort"
> 
> 
> axisofjustice hat es vollkommen richtig gemacht!
> ...



1. Solche Personen wie du machen mich wütend.

2. Wo habe ich geschrieben, dass die Streife innerhalb weniger Minuten ankommt?

3. Als ich mal eine Streife zur Hilfe rufen musste, haben diese auf den letzten 500m das Martinshorn und Blaulicht ausgeschalten, damit der Überraschungsmoment vorhanden bleibt. Wenn der Raddieb ein Martinshorn gehört hätte, wäre er wahrscheinlich nicht ruhig weitergeschlendert, sondern hätte sich versteckt oder das Weite gesucht.

4. Ich habe nicht geschrieben, dass er falsch gehandelt hat, sondern habe einen Vorschlag abgegeben, wie man mit Hilfe der Polizei den Dieb festnehmen hätte können. 

5. Er hatte Glück, dass er im rechten Moment das Haus verlassen hatte und noch den Fahrraddieb finden konnte (5min später hätte er sein Rad wahrscheinlich nie wieder zu Augen bekommen). 

6. Ich weiß nicht wie dicht bei dir das Streifennetz bedeckt ist, bei uns sieht man oft genug Polizisten auf Streife, die nicht am Pizza und Donut verzehren sind.

7. Vielleicht haben sich die von mir investierten 5min um diese Antwort zu schreiben gelohnt, wobei ich mir nicht so sicher bin, ob du meinen Post überhaupt mit deinen wohl wenig vorhandenen Synapsen aufnehmen und verarbeiten kannst.

8. Spar dir deine Antwort, ich bin nicht auf Streit aus und das Forum ist auch kein Kindergarten.

9. @Rest dieser Post ist natürlich nur an Hamburger Jung gerichtet.

10. Noch einen schönen Abend


----------



## Hamburger Jung (25. August 2011)

Verliebt in die Schülerlotsen? Anscheinend erkennst du die Realität vor lauter Liebe nicht. In keiner Stadt in Deutschland ist das Netz von Polizisten auf Streife so dicht (Man schau nach Berlin, 100 Streifen in einer Millionenstadt in der Nacht.), dass die im Durchschnitt in weniger als 10-15 Minuten erscheinen wird. Ob die Jungs_Mädchen überhaupt kommen würden, ist die andere Frage. "Niedrige Priorität" ist das Stichwort. Denn an deiner  Anzeige und dem Einsatz verdient der Staat nichts. Das Aufschreiben von bösen Falschparkern dagegen schon! Dazu wird das Rad (wenn überhaupt) erst beschlagnahmt, dann darfst du dazu noch beweisen, dass es dein Rad ist. Klar der Dieb wird festgenommen, träumst du etwa? Du kannst Leute zusammenschlagen und wirst nach der Personalienaufnahme meist wieder entlassen. Leb weiter in der Illusion, dass die Polizei dein Freund Helfer ist. Lass dir das gleiche geschehen und ruf die Polizei, du wirst deine Meinung schlagartig ändern. 

4. Nein mit Blutwurst!
19. Vulkanisation, Vulkanisation! Ja mit 1x ß geschrieben.
1. Vermutlich, aber Tesafilm reicht auch aus
*1312.* Es ist schön zu sehen, dass du nun Wikipedia kennst und nutzt. Und sich somit auch das Wort Synapse in deinem Wortschatz wiederfinden lässt! 


Jo den Abend hab ich, Rad lässt sich nicht fahren. Ein geflicktes Loch am Schlauch trocknet erst noch


----------



## Bill Tür (25. August 2011)

Hamburger Jung schrieb:


> Denn an deiner  Anzeige und dem Einsatz verdient der Staat nichts. Das Aufschreiben von bösen Falschparkern dagegen schon!


Jetzt schmeiß mal nicht Polizei und Ordnungsamt in einen Topf. Nach der Logik dürfte auch Mord unverfolgt bleiben, denn Mörder bringen dem Staat ja kein Geld ein.


----------



## Hamburger Jung (25. August 2011)

Es ist einfach so, ein Diebstahl der "vollendet" ist, ist nicht für die Polizei interessant. Schuld dran ist u.a. auch der Personalmangel, zurückzuführen auf die jämmerliche Politik. Sobald dir etwas geklaut wurde und du die Hilfe der Polizei suchst, wirst du deine Meinung schleunigst ändern. Egal ob es dein Rad ist oder ein Wohnungseinbruch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herr-xy (25. August 2011)

Hamburger Jung schrieb:


> Verliebt in die Schülerlotsen? Anscheinend erkennst du die Realität vor lauter Liebe nicht. In keiner Stadt in Deutschland ist das Netz von Polizisten auf Streife so dicht (Man schau nach Berlin, 100 Streifen in einer Millionenstadt in der Nacht.), dass die im Durchschnitt in weniger als 10-15 Minuten erscheinen wird. Ob die Jungs_Mädchen überhaupt kommen würden, ist die andere Frage. "Niedrige Priorität" ist das Stichwort. Denn an deiner  Anzeige und dem Einsatz verdient der Staat nichts. Das Aufschreiben von bösen Falschparkern dagegen schon! Dazu wird das Rad (wenn überhaupt) erst beschlagnahmt, dann darfst du dazu noch beweisen, dass es dein Rad ist. Klar der Dieb wird festgenommen, träumst du etwa? Du kannst Leute zusammenschlagen und wirst nach der Personalienaufnahme meist wieder entlassen. Leb weiter in der Illusion, dass die Polizei dein Freund Helfer ist. Lass dir das gleiche geschehen und ruf die Polizei, du wirst deine Meinung schlagartig ändern.
> 
> 4. Nein mit Blutwurst!
> 19. Vulkanisation, Vulkanisation! Ja mit 1x ß geschrieben.
> ...



1. Hättest du dir die Antwort nicht sparen können? Du ziehst das Niveau des Forums leider immer weiter nach unten.

2. In meiner Stadt sind ehrenamtliche Bürger die Schülerlotsen, keine Polizisten.

3. Ohne die Exekutive Gewalt funktioniert leider trotzdem kein Staat.

4. Normalerweise sollte es nicht schwer sein, mit Hilfe eines Kassenzettels sein Rad wiederzuerlangen, falls es beschlagnahmt wurde.

5. Mit dem "Leute Zusammenschlagen" habe ich nicht so viel Erfahrung, du wahrscheinlich schon eher. Es stimmt, dass man bei einigen Gesetzesvergehen härtere Bestrafungen einführen müsste. Trotzdem ist Deutschland eines der sichersten Länder. Falls dir das nicht passt, kannst du ja gerne Auswandern und dich mal in korrupten und von Gangs regierten Ländern umsehen. 

6. Ich habe übrigens im Biologieunterricht aufgepasst und habe auch kein Kurzzeitgedächtis. Falls du nochmal nachsehen willst, was Synapsen sind: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Synapsen .

7. Ich denke meine Punkteaufzählung hat sich nicht ausgezahlt, ich habe irrtümlicherweise gehofft, dass du meinen Post diesmal besser gedanklich folgen kannst. Meine Frage hast du auch nicht beantworten können.

8. Ich arbeite sehr gerne mit Aufzählungen, wie du schon gemerkt hast.

9. Ich weiß zwar nicht, was für ein Reifendichtmittel du nimmst, aber ich kann dir dieses Set zum Flicken empfehlen: http://www.jehlebikes.de/win-6080-tip-top-sortiment-tt02-reifenreparatur.html . Wirkt sehr schnell!

10. Ich find Konversationen mit dir übrigens sehr unterhaltsam, bist der neue Loriot, so lustig sind deine Aufzählungen.


----------



## Metrum (26. August 2011)

XY - Du solltest eventuell lieber die Playstation behalten, bissel spielen und uns hier nicht weiter auf den Sack gehen!


----------



## herr-xy (26. August 2011)

Hab dich nicht gezwungen meinen Post zu lesen. Geh lieber ins Bett und bau mal deine Aggressionen ab.


----------



## axisofjustice (26. August 2011)

Leute ist doch alles gut! Das Rad steht fröhlich und angekettet auf dem Balkon und Horst das Krokodil grinst. 







Bin eigentlich kein Typ, der gerne auf Konfrontationskurs geht. Daher wüsste ich nicht, ob ich sowas noch mal machen würde. Mit der Polizei hier in FR hab ich bislang auch nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Die Chance, dass man bei den zuständigen Beamten selbst auf Radliebhaber trifft, ist recht hoch. ^^


----------



## herr-xy (26. August 2011)

Dann passt doch alles . Bin mit der Polizei meiner Stadt auch (recht) zufrieden. Manchen Leuten hier im Forum ist aber das Feierabendbier wohl nicht gut bekommen...


----------



## nox4x (26. August 2011)

axisofjustice schrieb:


> Mit der Polizei hier in FR hab ich bislang auch nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Die Chance, dass man bei den zuständigen Beamten selbst auf Radliebhaber trifft, ist recht hoch. ^^



Dan warst du noch nie auf dem polizeirevier Habsburgerstraße das sind wirklich die unfähigsten polizisten in der ganzen stadt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lukke (26. August 2011)

mein 2006er Bergamont Stallion wurde mir in München gestolen, bereits am 28.5. (bin zu selten in diesem Forum, hätte das schon viel früher hier reinschreiben sollen...)

Rahmennummer ist: KA05018237
das Bike wurde von mir gerade erst wieder auf Topzustand gebracht, folgende Teile sind nachträglich angebracht worden:
- Federgabel Rock Shox TORA 
- Laufräder mit Shimano XT Naben, Mavic Felgen (Felgenbremse)
- Kurbel Shimano LX
- neue Reifen Continental Contact Extra Light
- Shimano XT Schaltung von 2010 hinten
- Lenkergriffe ergonomisch aus Leder mit kleinen Hörnchen
- neuer Sattel (keine ahnung was genau, war aber anständig)
- Pedale Shimano PD A530 (halb Click, halb normal) in Silber

alles in allem war es ein erstklassiges auf speed in der Stadt getrimmtes Bike. und wenn ich diesen Kerl finde....!!!


----------



## Sveni112 (26. August 2011)

Servus leute,

mal was erfreuliches 
Das bike von meinem kumpel ist wieder aufgetaucht. Er hat es im internet wieder gefunden bei dem dieb angerufen, dass er es nimmt und ist dann mit der polizei vorgefahren. Hat die Rahmennummer verglichen und es war wirklich sein KTM prowler 3.0  Bei dem selben dieb wurden insgesamt 5 räder gefunden das von meinem kumpel und das von seiner schwester. Zwei weitere bikes konnten auch zugeordnet werden lediglich 1 bike ist noch übrig welches einem freund meiner schwester gehört.  

Hier mal der link zum zeitungsartikel dazu:
http://www.infranken.de/nachrichten...ahrraeder-im-Internet-angeboten;art218,195866

Ich wünsche allen bestohlenen viel glück bei der suche nach ihren bikes und wie der fall von meinem kumpel zeigt lohnt es sich wohl immer mal in die internet foren zu schauen 

LG Sven


----------



## mightyEx (26. August 2011)

Glückwunsch . Leider tauchen die geklauten Bikes viel zu selten wieder auf.


----------



## axisofjustice (26. August 2011)

Sehr geil, freut mich für euch


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (29. August 2011)

Sauber endlich wurde Blödheit mal bestraft, müsste viel öfter passieren!


----------



## gmak (1. September 2011)

was erfreuliches:

http://www.tz-online.de/aktuelles/m...der-korb-fahrraddiebe-geschnappt-1385876.html


----------



## Carcass (1. September 2011)

AHAHAHAHAHA sehr geil!! Mit Bolzenschneider im gepäckträger


----------



## wildkater (2. September 2011)

Eigenaufbau Jahrgang 2009 zum speeden.
Wurde im Frühjahr geklaut. Einbruchdiebstahl in einen Gemeinschaftsradkeller. Mein Bike war das Einzige das weg war 
Versicherung hat anstandslos die von mir angegebenen  1.400  bezahlt! 

Jetzt gibt's ein Crossbike (28" Räder sind für den beabsichtigten Einsatzzweck eh besser), voraussichtlich ein CUBE Cross SL Pro...

Wer das Bike wiedererkennt, würde mich trotzdem interessieren...
Viele Bikes werden ja über eBay vercheckt, wer weiß wo's gelandet ist!
Das Rad ist doch nicht ganz alltäglich vom Aufbau her, weiße GORE Schaltzüge, Schwalbe Marathon Reifen, 2004er AXEL Manitou, Ritchey Clickers etc...
Das Rad weist bis auf das (nicht sichtbare) Tretlager KEINE Shimano-Teile auf, eine weitere Besonderheit wie ich meine.


----------



## mightyEx (2. September 2011)

wildkater schrieb:


> Eigenaufbau Jahrgang 2009 zum speeden.
> Wurde im Frühjahr geklaut.



In der Zwischenzeit sind die Teile schon in alle Winde verstreut .


----------



## moemos (4. September 2011)

Gestohlen am 26.08 in München: Kraftstoff E1 in Weiss







*schnief*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fuertherbse (8. September 2011)

Mein Laster ist weg

....
Viell. schiebt es jemand im raum Nürnberg/Fürth/Erlangen herum.
Bremsen,Licht und Schaltung sind......na ja nicht die besten.
Das Bild ist nicht original stellt aber das gleiche Fahrzeug dar.
Hinten ist ein Big Apple (Reifen) drauf und an der Front prangt der Gelbe Magura Schriftzug. 
Es ist auch ziemlich verbeult und am Lenkbügel sind zusätzliche verstrebungen zu den Rädern hin drangeschweißt.
Danke für ihre Aufmerksamkeit


----------



## Morino62 (8. September 2011)

Falls hier mal ein Centurion BAckfire LRS 800 von 2010, Gr. 56, silber-schwarz, angeboten werden sollte - das wurde mir gestern bei der arbeit geklaut....
Rahmennummer: M9HJ07214
Mit Topeak Beamrak V-type, VDO-MC1+ Tacho, Schwalbe Bereifung, wie neu...

Dem Dieb wünsch ich zumindest beinbruch......
Danke für Aufmerksamkeit!


----------



## 4mate (8. September 2011)

Das wichtigste fehlt: Wo?
Auch in deinem Lokalforum posten.

In den nächsten Wochen Egay und den IBC Bikemarkt beobachten


----------



## Hateman (8. September 2011)

Huhu,

es vermisst nicht zufällig wer ein Giant Trance X 4 ?
RH 44


----------



## Morino62 (8. September 2011)

4mate - danke für die Info!
Das Centurion wurde in Bremen gestohlen, Universitätsbereich


----------



## AndyGewe (9. September 2011)

Vielleicht könnte man ja in der Zukunft in die Rahmen Ortungssensoren einbauen? lol


----------



## Norman. (9. September 2011)

GPS-Systeme gibt es schon... die sind aber teuer und schwer(meistens).


----------



## marcusge (9. September 2011)

Wem ein Rad im Raum Haltern gestohlen wurde sollte vielleicht mal bei der Polizei in Gelsenkirchen vorbei schauen.
http://www.polizei.nrw.de/presse/po...9/gruppe-hatte-gestohlene-fahrraeder-bei-sich


----------



## chvomh (10. September 2011)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/ROCK-SHOX-BI..._Fahrräder&hash=item3cbbdcf26e#ht_1121wt_1270
sucht jemand n scott voltage 20 ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kuehnchenmotors (10. September 2011)

entweder total blöd oder deine vermutung stimmt


----------



## Dico1 (11. September 2011)

Gestohlen mitte August in Neu-Isenburg (bei Frankfurt a.M.).
Weißes Corratec X-Vert, 26".


----------



## Lord Wimsey (12. September 2011)

Anfang August (habe jetzt erst den Thread gefunden...) wurde mein Red Bull Factory 500 aus dem Keller gestohlen (in Bochum, Mitte/Hamme).






Es ist von 2005, die Farbe ist "anodized black", also matt schwarz.

Rahmengröße: 19"
Rahmennummer: habe ich auch noch irgendwo rumfliegen... reiche ich nach

Gabel: RockShox Revelation, schwarz
Dämpfer: Manitou Swinger SPV
Bremsen: Magura Julie
Schaltwerk: XT
Umwerfer: XT
Schalthebel: LX
Kurbeln: LX Hollowtech2
Pedale: PDM 540

Selbstverständlich ist der Diebstahl bei der Polizei angezeigt, die Rahmennummer ist nun dort registriert.

Falls jemand hier einen heißen Tipp hat, gerne immer her damit... 


Danke für Eure Aufmerksamkeit,
Peter


----------



## lightbox64 (12. September 2011)

*specialized camber fsr expert 2011 silber/schwarz/grün

*essen, 12.9.2011

ja hi, hier dann auch nochmal damit´s auch ja alle mitkriegen, 

ich war gestern e i n m a l so dämlich und hab´s nachts nicht mit in  die wohnung genommen, war noch der matsch vom nürburgring dran. es war  angekettet - seitenschneider - und weg. 
das bike ist im originalzustand mit den DTSwiss Räder (siehe foto) aber mit neuen frischaufgezogenen nobby nic´s, nem kürzeren vorbau 90 statt 105 (fällt aber nicht auf wenn man´s nicht weiss) und spd-klicks...



Die Rahmennr. lautet:

wsbc601107850f





Für sachdienliche Hinweise, die zur Ergreifung des/der Täter und der unversehrten Rückgabe führen, gibt's 100  Belohnung!

Auch wenn ich nur geringe Hoffnung habe das gute Teil wiederzubekommen, besten Dank für eure Hilfe!


MfG

lightbox64


----------



## AndyGewe (15. September 2011)

Irgendwie kommt mir das Thema hier wie Todesanzeigen vor. Mein Beileid an alle!


----------



## Maniac1989 (15. September 2011)

Ich hätte eig niemals gedacht das dieser Tag kommt...

Heute zwischen 18.30 und 18.45 wurden in *Hamm Heessen* bei Ralfs Koryo gegenüber von den Stadtwerken an der *Dessauer Straße* 2 Mountainbikes entwendet.

Beim ersten Handelt es sich um ein Cube Aim 2010






Fast wie auf dem Bild abgebildet, es sind nur andere Pedale montiert und Jagwire Bremsklötze.

Bei dem 2ten MTB handelt es sich um ein Giant ATX1100, leider kein Bild vorhanden. Es wurde aber in Schwarz/Gelb umlackiert!

Das teuerste Rad haben die zum Glück nicht erkannt ... aber ein Rollerfahrer fragte kurze Zeit später ob er helfen könnte oder Fahrräder gestohlen wurde 

Ich hoffe jemand kann mir helfen, es sind ja immerhin einige Würfel-Fahrer in Hamm unterwegs.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eifelhexe (17. September 2011)

Es müßte doch möglich sein sein bike mit nem GPS chip zu versehen, genau wie sie in Handy's verbaut werden.Natürlich müßten die Chips so plaziert werden, das sie niemand entfernen kann.


----------



## Erster_2010er (17. September 2011)

eifelhexe schrieb:


> es müßte doch möglich sein sein bike mit nem gps chip zu versehen, genau wie sie in handy's verbaut werden.natürlich müßten die chips so plaziert werden, das sie niemand entfernen kann.


#2882


----------



## dr_drum (18. September 2011)

Hallo,

leider habe auch ich einen Diebstahl zu melden! In der Nacht auf den *17. September 2011* wurde mir in * in 30169 Hannover, nahe Allianz* mein Stadtradel restohlen!

Es handelt sich um ein *blau/silbernes Giant Rock SE* mit nachträglich angebauter, *dunkelroter Starrgabel* (wohl leider noch nicht hässlich genug um es zu klauen)!

Weitere Merkmale:
-ergonomische Griffe + BarEnds
-schwarzer SCAPE-Sattel
-Großvolumige Reifen (Continental CityContact)

Auch wenn es "nur" meine Stadtschlampe war und ich es selbst schuld bin (Rad stand angeschlossen VOR der Tür -.-), ist es halt sehr ärgerlich! Also vllt sieht jemand den Penner und schubst ihn vom Radl! 


Hier ein Orginal Bild Der Rahmen sieht genau so aus...Foto von meinem habe ich leider nicht!


----------



## Mulie (21. September 2011)

Hallo heute hat mir jemand mein Focus Black Forest aus dem Kellerabteil gestohlen. Die Zeit kann ich leider nur sehr grob eingrenzen aber es muss zwischen 12 und 16 Uhr gewesen sein. 

 Hier mal ein Bild
s.wiggle.co.uk/images/focus-black-forest-08.jpg
 Dazu sind noch GP1 Lenkergriffe sowie ein Ritchey Lenker verbaut. Anders wie auf dem Bild sind Schwalbe Nobby Nick Reifen montiert. Wenn jemand was weis oder gesehen hat bitte melden. 


 Dresden Löbtau

 lg


----------



## Mulie (21. September 2011)

Haha sehr witzig. Was es wird hängt von der Versicherung ab.


----------



## zuki (21. September 2011)

Es gibt hier ein eigenes Thema für geklaute bikes. Die Adresse würde ich hier in der Tat nicht veröffentlichen.

@Costas.Fakelaki: Du bist ein ganz Schlauer und Sympathischer...


----------



## Mulie (21. September 2011)

sry das  habe wohl übersehen wenn es ein Mod liest dann doch bitte verschieben.


----------



## El_hombre (21. September 2011)

eifelhexe schrieb:


> Es müßte doch möglich sein sein bike mit nem GPS chip zu versehen, genau wie sie in Handy's verbaut werden.Natürlich müßten die Chips so plaziert werden, das sie niemand entfernen kann.


 
Als mit vor einigen Wochen mein Rad gestohlen wurde, kam mit auch spontan der Gedanke mein nächstes Rad mit einem GPS-Tracker auszustatten. Ich habe dann auch eine Email Anfrage an eine entsprechende Firma gesendet. Es gibt entprechende Geräte die man z.B. am Halsband eines Hundes befestigen kann. Ein solches Gerät wurde mir zur Montage unter dem Sattel angeboten, was aber für Diebe auf Dauer kein Problem darstellen dürfte. 

Die Frage ist, wie man einen Tracker am Rad verbauen könnte, damit er für einen potentiellen Dieb unzugänglich ist und die Signale trotzdem geortet werden können. Ideale Position wäre wahrscheinlich im Rahmen, wo der Tracker am ehesten gegen Entdeckung und Entfernung geschützt wäre. Alu- und Stahl Rahmen stören meinem Wissenstand nach aber die Signale. Carbonrahmen könnten funktionieren, zumindest solange keine Drahtgewebe zur Versteifung eingearbeitet sind.  

Ich würde zu gern das Gesicht eines Diebes sehen, wenn ich mit Polizei vor der Tür stehe und ihne frage, wieso das Signal von meinem Rad aus seiner Garage kommt. 

PS: Eine Frage die ich mir stelle ist, warum die Radhersteller nichts in dieser Richtung tun, aber die leben ja vermutlich ganz gut, angesichts von 300.000 bis 400.000 gestohlen Rädern pro Jahr, die dann ja ersetzt werden wollen.


----------



## Erster_2010er (22. September 2011)

Thread ist falsch abgebogen, bitte wieder nach Sonstige Bikethemen schieben!


----------



## Johnny Jape (26. September 2011)

meinem sohn wurde diese woche in viersen ein weisses sixpack metro dirt bike gestohlen.

rahmen: weiss
kurbel: weiss
lenker: lila
felgen: lila
griffe: weisse sixpack griffe mit lila klemmringen
bremsen: avid juicy 3


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fishskin (26. September 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

mir wurde mein Bike auch aus der Tiefgarage (!!) gestohlen.
Es war per Wandanker und Abus Steel-O-Flex an der Wand befestigt.
Es muss irgendwann zwischen Mo. 19.09.11 und Do. 22.09.11 in *85435 Erding* gewesen sein.

*Modell:* Neuner 9900
*Farbe:* Mattschwarz, ohne Aufkleber (auf dem Bild noch mit)
*Ausstattung/Besonderheiten:*
Komplet Shimano XTR Schaltung, Bremsanlage, Kurbel, etc.
Fox Talas Federgabel
DT Swiss Dämpfer
Klick Pedale
Ergon Griffe mit Hörnchen
Schwalbe Nobby Nic (vorne) Racing Ralph (hinten)
Satteltasche
Carbon Flaschenhalter




*Finderlohn: 200*

Greetz Daniel


----------



## Brauseklaus (28. September 2011)

Hallo Leute.

Bei einem Kellereinbruch am 24./25.09.2011 *in Hannover*, Stadtteil *Linden-SÃ¼d*, wurde unter anderem mein geliebtes *Ghost AMR+* gestohlen. Das Fahrrad ist Modelljahr 2009 und hat eine RahmenhÃ¶he von 52â. 

Ich habe ein paar Umbauten an den Bike gemacht, wodurch es relativ auffÃ¤llig ist:

*LaufrÃ¤der:* MAVIC Crosstrail
*Lenker:* Ritchey WCS Carbon Low Rizer 660mm
*Vorbau:* Ritchey WCS Carbon 90mm
*Sattel:*Ritchey WCS Biomax
*SattelstÃ¼tze:* Ritchey Pro V2 (Durchmesser31,4mm)



Die weitere (originale) Ausstattung ist:



*Modell:* AMR Plus 5700
*Rahmen:* 7005 T6 OTP Active SCL
*Gabel:* FOX Forx 32 Talas RL
*Sattelstuetze:* Ritchey Comp 31.4 mm
*Schaltwerk:* Shimano XT
*Umwerfer:* Shimano SLX
*Schalthebel:* Shimano SLX SL
*Bremshebel:* Shimano SLX Disc 180 mm
*Innenlager:* Shimano SLX-
*Kurbelsatz:* Shimano SLX
*Bremsen:* ShimanoSLX 

*Bremsscheiben:* Shimano XT 180 mm
*Reifen v.:* Schwalbe Fat Albert Front 2.25
*Reifen h.:* Schwalbe Fat Albert Rear 2.25
*Kassette:* Shimano Deore
*Federelement:* X-Fusion O2 PVA
*Federweg v.:* 100-120-140 mm
*Federweg h.:* 140 mm






Auf dem Steg der Telegabel, zwischen den Rohren, ist ein *auffÃ¤lliger gelber MAVIC Aufkleber *ca. 5cm LÃ¤nge. Im Bild unten ist dieser als Fotomontage dargestellt (war zu dieser Zeit noch nicht vorhanden). Auch auf dem Rahmenrohr hinter dem StoÃdÃ¤mpfer befindet sich ein solcher Aufkleber.







Des Weiteren haben die Einbrecher neben einer Bohrmaschine und Angelsachen auch meinem neuwertigen Rucksack *Deuter Race X Air* (Farbe: schwarz/weiÃ) mitgenommen. 

Da ich noch Student bin, ist der Verlust fÃ¼r mich auch finanziell eine Katastrophe und mein Hobby ist erst mal dahin. Trotzdem biete ich einen Finderlohn von 200â¬.

Vielleicht lÃ¤uft es ja einem von euch Komplett oder in Einzelteilen Ã¼ber den Weg.

GruÃ
Brauseklaus

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/155/p8185199.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/190/capturehhc.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/851/dsc00518pb.jpg/


----------



## Kate du Pree (28. September 2011)

Poste es auch in deinem Lokalforum  	 		 			*Norddeutschland*. 


In nächster Zeit Egay mit Kleinanzeigen und den IBC   Bikemarkt beobachten.
Viel Glück


----------



## mightyEx (28. September 2011)

Kate du Pree schrieb:


> ...und den IBC   Bikemarkt beobachten.
> Viel Glück



Das wär natürlich dreist es in der Höhle des Löwen zu verschachern. Aber es gibt ja nichts, was es nicht gibt .


----------



## Brauseklaus (28. September 2011)

Danke  habe es jetzt auch ins nordeutsche Forum gestellt.


----------



## MiB1392 (3. Oktober 2011)

So, mich hats auch erwischt:

Redline 925,
gestohlen letzte Woche in München, in der Nähe der Wiesn (nein, ich war nicht besoffen und hab vergessen, wos steht).
Das Schloss wurde durchgezwickt und lag am Boden, Fahrrad mit Helm weg.
Sieht in etwa so aus:




(das ist nicht das Foto von meinem, aber es sieht fast genauso aus).


Wer das in München oder Umgebung sieht und mir so hilft, es wieder zu bekommen, bekommt als Dankeschön nen 50er-Schein.

Da das Fahrrad wohl nur in den USA verkauft worden ist, sollte es ziemlich selten in Deutschland sein. Materiell nicht so wertvoll, emotional umso mehr.

Danke,
Grüße,
Michi


----------



## sAngrEal (6. Oktober 2011)

Zwar ein wenig spät, aber die Hoffnung Stirbt zuletzt:

In der Nacht vom *25. zum 26. September* wurde in *Dresden, *Stadtteil* Striesen* die Kellertür des Abteils von mir und meinem Mitbewohner aufgetreten. 
Entwendet wurden 2 Räder:

*No Saint Angel* (Bild im Anhang)
Jahrgang 2010, Größe 22" mit Serienausstattung:
Schaltung: komplett SLX (9-fach), 11-32er Kassette, 22-32-44er Kurbel
Bremse: SLX, 180er SLX Scheibe vorn und 180er XT Scheibe hinten
Sattel: NoSaint gelabelt (dürfte WTB sein)
Lenker (Flatbar), BarEnds, Sattelstütze: Ritchey
Vorbau: Truvativ Stylo
Griffe: Ritchey "True grip" VI
Pedale: Shimano SPD Pedal PD-M324
Federgabel: Rock Shox Reba SL (rote Decals)
Vorderrad: LX Nabe mit Mavic 317er Felgen
Hinterrad: XT Nabe mit Alexrim

Besonderes Merkmal dürfte außerdem das defekte, halb demontierte Poploc sein.


Weiterhin entwendet wurde:

*Dirtbike 
*matt olivgrüngepulverter Rahmen (Größe 15")
Der Aufbau ist komplett "Custom" und es existiert leider kein Bild davon.
Teile:
Gabel: Marzocchi Bomber 2001, schwarze Castings  mit roten Decals, silberne Standrohre und Brücke, Kralle vorbereitet für Leitungsdurchführung, Originale Plasteabdeckkappen gegen Ventilkappen getauscht
Kettenstrebenschutz: schwarzer Gummischlauch mit Kabelbindern und rotem Klebeband befestigt
Spacer: Syntace H.A.T.
Lenker: XLC (640mm breit, 30mm Rise)
Griffe: Acros Schraubgriffe, schwarz mit schwarzen Schellen
Vorbau: Truvativ Holzfeller, schwarz (alter 2009er Jahrgang)
Pedale: Wellgo MG1 schwarz
Kurbel: Aerozine X12-SL mit Aluachse (schwarz mit weißen Streifen) + Aerozine Semiceramic Innenlager
Kettenblätter: silbernes Deore 32-zähniges, schwarz-silberner Truvativ Bashguard
Kassette: Sram PG950 11-26
Kette: Shimano HG93
Sattel: WTB schwarz
Schnellspanner: XLC (rot) vorn, Alutech 10mm Steckachse (schwarz) hinten
Laufradsatz: 26", schwarze Sun Double Track Felgen (Aufkleber entfernt), silberne Speichen und Nippel, schwarze ungelabelte Chin Howr Naben für 20mm Steckachse vorn und 10mm Steckachse hinten
Reifen: 2x Schwalbe Racing Ralph 26x2,25" (2009er Jahrgang), einer schwarz, einer mit weißem Streifen
Vorderradbremse: keine
Hinterradbremse: entlabelter Shimano XT Griff (BL-M775) kombiniert mit schwarzen Magura Marta IS langarm Bremssattel
Bremsscheibe vorn: Alligator Windcutter 160mm (abblätternder roter Lack)
Bremsscheibe hinten: Hayes 160mm (von vor 2007)
Schalthebel: matt-schwarz lackierter LX 9-fach, Ganganzeige demontiert
Schaltwerk: Shimano Saint mit kurzem Käfig (RD-M810-SS)
Schaltzüge: rote Nokon Hülle, komplett durchgängig verlegter Liner, zusätzliche Schlaufe um den Spacerturm für Barspins

Weiterhin wäre der selbtgebaute 20mm zu Quickrelease Adapter im Vorderrad zu erwähnen.


Möge der Dieb aufgrund der nicht festgezogenen Pedale (bzw. des defekten Gewindes der Kurbel) auf die Fresse fallen und sich das Genick brechen.


_*Finderlohn (oder Lohn für Tips die zum Ergreifen der Diebe führen) ist ein 50 Euro Gutschein für www.R2-Bike.de*_ .


----------



## b-i-t (7. Oktober 2011)

Wo denn in Dresden Striesen? Ich hab in Dresden auch schon 2 Räder, ein Vorder- und ein Hinterrad eingebüßt, aber vielleicht seh ich das Nosaint ja rumfahren. Die sieht man ja nicht so häufig wie mein Canyon.


----------



## gmak (11. Oktober 2011)

es gibt auch Positives zu berichten:

http://www.tz-online.de/aktuelles/muenchen-zentrum/muenchens-groesster-radlklau-taeter-gefasst-1437190.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mightyEx (11. Oktober 2011)

Auch in Berlin klickten die Handschellen, wenn auch in einem eher unspektakulären Fall (aber die Ermittlungen dauern ja noch an).


----------



## Edwich (16. Oktober 2011)

Hallo,
ich bitte euch die Augen auf zu halten.
In der Zeit von 14-15.10.2011 wurde aus meinem Keller in KÃ¶ln HÃ¶henberg,   WeimarerstraÃe 41 ein weises Canyon Nerve AM 6.0 Modell 2008 geklaut.
Es ist das Model mit der Silbernen FOX gabel.

weiser Rahmen
  RahmengrÃ¶Ãe 16 â
  silberne FOX Talas
  schwarzer FOX DÃ¤mpfer
  silberne Shimano XT Kurbel
  schwarze Felgen
  Bereifung: Nobby Nic
  schwarze Sattelstange
  schwarzer Vorbau
  schwarzer Lenker
  weise Griffe mit rot Metallic Klemmringen (Marke weis ich leider nicht)
  schwarzer Damen Sattel von Terry Butterfly GT Gel 
  Kabelloses Sigma Tacho (glaube es war ein 600er)

!! Wichtigstes Merkmal: An der linken Pedale ist ein StÃ¼ck vom Alu-KÃ¤fig abgebrochen !!

  Wer Infos dazu hat bitte PM an mich.
  Hinweise die dazu fÃ¼hren das ich das Bike wieder erhalte, belohne ich mit 150 â¬
  Ein Bild vom Bike:


----------



## mightyEx (16. Oktober 2011)

Ich halt's so - entweder ich fahr auf dem Bike, oder es steht gut gesichert im privaten Keller (EFH). Für alles andere muss die Stadtschlampe herhalten.


----------



## Francesco2310 (16. Oktober 2011)

mightyEx schrieb:


> Ich halt's so - entweder ich fahr auf dem Bike, oder es steht gut gesichert im privaten Keller (EFH). Für alles andere muss die Stadtschlampe herhalten.


_Tja, lieber mightyEx, wenn das so einfach wäre: Es werden nämlich auch die Stadtschlampen gestohlen, also eigentlich ist es rein juristisch gesehen gar kein echter Diebstahl, sondern eine unbefugte Inbetriebnahme. Irgendein halblustiger (oder halbbesoffener) schnappt sich ein Fahrrad, um damit die paar Kilometer zurückzulegen, die er nicht per pedes bewältigen will, dann wirft er das Rad irgendwohin (zahllose Räder wurden bei uns schon aus dem Donaukanal geholt). Die besseren Bikes fallen der Beschaffungskriminalität zum Opfer und nachdem (lt. Statistik des Innenministeriums, für unseren peh), täglich drei Raubüberfälle in dieser schönen Stadt passieren (vor allem alten Frauen wird der Goldschmuck vom Körper gerissen oder sie werden prophylaktisch niedergeschlagen und bleiben mit einem Schädelbasisbruch liegen, während sie der nette, junge Mann um die 5 Euro erleichtert, welche sie im Handtäschchen hat), frage ich mich halt, wie lange wir es noch riskieren können, mit einem halbwegs attraktiven Bike unterwegs zu sein? Schließlich genügt ein kleiner Stoss, wir knallen auf den Asphalt und bis man wieder halbwegs zur Besinnung kommt, ist der nette, junge Mann mit dem Bike über alle Berge. Darum fahre ich auch fast nur mehr im Wald, der ist für derartiges Gesindel weniger attraktiv und bei einer allfälligen Einkehr in einer einsamen Waldgaststätte wird das Bike ordentlich angekettet (mindestens 2-fach). Bis jetzt hat es funktioniert._


----------



## mightyEx (16. Oktober 2011)

Ja die Schlampe bleibt natürlich nicht ungesichert . Granit X-Plus und Pitlocks sollten zumindest die einfache Wegnahme erschweren. Und wenn sie doch mal wegkommt, dann ist das zwar ärgerlich, aber nicht so dramatisch, als wenn das gute Bike weg ist. Andererseits lasse ich die Stadtschlampe nur so lange wie nötig alleine. Gibt ja leider immer irgendwelche Hirni's, die die Räder zertreten (die dann monate- oder jahrelang als Schrotthaufen rumliegen).


----------



## luki:-) (17. Oktober 2011)

so jetzt hat er auch bei mir zugeschlagen.
Letzte Woche Gardasee, Torbole, Camping Transit in der Nacht zu Freitag 14.10.11. Gestohlen:
1.) Specialized EPIC Expert, Bj 2007, XT Complett, weißer Spezi Phenom Sattel, Thomsen Elite Stütze, Aufkleber Rahmen:Val di Fassa, Südtirol, Gabel: DAV, Zum Wohl die Pfalz, Bike 5; GPS -Soft-Halter am Vorbau
2.) Cube Reaction Race, BJ 2005, Spezi Sattel Damen Winnie Superbreit 
Glaube kaum das die Carabinieri erfolgt hat, da sogar die Campingplatzbetreiber keine Lust hatten die Überwachungsvideos anzuschauen. Wahrscheinlich wurden wir von anderen Mitcampern ausspioniert die dann ich aller Frühe abreisten.
Trau keinem Autokennzeichen, den drinnen sitzen ganz andere Nationalitäten wie mich die Carabibnieri aufgeklärt hat. z.B. Kennzeichen GB, Fahrer CZ, Audi A6 Combi mit dunkeln Scheiben. Wenn man darüber nachdenkt gehen die sehr clever den Diebstahl an. Einsatz Campingplatzgebühr 30,-, Beute auf dem Schwarzmarkt ca. 2000,-
Gruß

P.S. Wünsche mir die Anwendung Wildwestbestrafung für Pferdedieb auch für MTB-Diebe!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MikeMcFly (18. Oktober 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

am Wochenende wurde mein schwarzes CANYON Torque ES 8.0, Baujahr 2008 gestohlen. Die Rahmengröße ist L. Besonders auffallend ist eine Delle im Oberrohr in der Nähe der Sattelstütze.

Falls es zufällig jemand sieht oder angeboten wird -- über sachdienliche Hinweise wäre ich super-dankbar!

Besten Dank!


----------



## 2Burgen (25. Oktober 2011)

Hallo,
dieses Wochenende wurde mein Canyon Nerve MR 9.0 (schwarz) mit SRAM XX und SID XX aus dem mehrfach verschlossenem Keller in Regensburg gestohlen. Das Rad ist noch original bis auf eine alte 400 mm Spezialiced Sattelstütze und einen Dynamics Carbon Flaschenhalter.

Sogar meine Stadtschlampe (Stumpjumper Stahl, grün) haben sie sie mitgenommen. Mein altes Hardtail, das zum Teil demontiert war haben sie zum Glück da gelassen.

Wenn jemand etwas findet würde ich mich über hinweise sehr freuen. Die Polizei hat mir aber keine Hoffnungen gemacht.

Danke, 2Burgen.

p.s.: Was für Menschen klauen einem eigentlich sein liebes Rad?


----------



## mightyEx (25. Oktober 2011)

2Burgen schrieb:


> p.s.: Was für Menschen klauen einem eigentlich sein liebes Rad?



Naja, kurz gesagt, denen das leider egal ist  .


----------



## Francesco2310 (25. Oktober 2011)

p.s.: Was für Menschen klauen einem eigentlich sein liebes Rad?[/FONT][/COLOR][/QUOTE]

Wenn ich dir darauf eine Antwort gebe, wird mein Beitrag wieder gelöscht, also informierst du dich am besten selbst ("Gott gebe mir die Kraft, Verhältnisse zu verändern, die sich verändern lassen, die Gelassenheit, Verhältnisse zu akzeptieren, die sich nicht verändern lassen und die Weisheit, das eine vom anderen zu unterscheiden c.o.: Franz v. Assisi).


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (25. Oktober 2011)

*gähn*


----------



## Francesco2310 (25. Oktober 2011)

Re4lJuNgLiSt schrieb:


> *gähn*



_Verstehe (stöhn)._


----------



## 4mate (25. Oktober 2011)

2Burgen schrieb:


> p.s.: Was für Menschen klauen einem eigentlich sein liebes Rad?


Mitmieter, Nachbarn und deren Besucher


----------



## peh (26. Oktober 2011)

Chopper-Fahrrad gesucht


----------



## kuehnchenmotors (27. Oktober 2011)

fertige leute gibts


----------



## salzbrezel (27. Oktober 2011)

2Burgen schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ...aus dem mehrfach verschlossenem Keller in Regensburg gestohlen.



Hallo 2Burgen,

darf ich fragen welcher Stadtteil? Hast du Bilder von den Rädern?

LG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2Burgen (27. Oktober 2011)

Hi,
der Stadtteil ist Kasernenviertel.

Bilder habe ich leider nicht, allerdings sieht das aktuelle Nerve MR nicht anders aus. Hat Statt XX eine XTR und Statt weißer SID eine weiße DT Gabel. Link: http://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/bike.html?b=2554

Abweichung zur Serie an dem Canyon sind eine alte schwarze Specialized Sattelstütze (länge) und neue Conti MK Reifen.

Der Stumpjumper ist Olivgrün, hat Magura RaceLine Bremsen (Signalgelb), altes XTR Schaltwerk, eine silberne Federgabel, Dynamolicht, Plastik Schutzblech (mit Kabelbindern befestigt) und einen schwarzen Gepäckträger. Ist also relativ auffällig.

Grüße, 2Burgen.


----------



## ghosterposter (1. November 2011)

Ghost Diebstahl Bonn

Mein (es ist nach wie vor mein Eigentum):
Ghost *SE6000 *2010, RahmengrÃ¶Ãe 52, Farbe schwarz/rot,
Rahmennummer: *DTA99xxxxxx*
Das Rad ist Orginal bis auf einen XLC HinterbaustÃ¤nder ST-R05, der Km-ZÃ¤hler fehlt VDOx1, es ist lediglich der Kabelsatz vorhanden. 
Das Bike wurde in Bonn Bad Godesberg, RÃ¼ngsdorf, abgeschlossen, aus dem Garten geklaut. 
Tatzeitpunkt: zwischen 22.10 und 28.10.2011.

PolizeiprÃ¤sidium Bad Godesberg Aktenzeichen 60000-113941-11/6

100.- â¬ Belohnung

Der DiebIn soll bitte dringend die rechte Federgabel kontrollieren!


----------



## Gustav_Roe (2. November 2011)

mir sind in Leipzig ein Corratec Airtech four mit kompletter XTR Ausstattung und ein Ghost RT Miss 7500 Jahrgang 2006 aus dem Keller gestohlen worden

FÃ¼r sachdienliche Hinweise, welche zur Ergreifung des TÃ¤ters und zur RÃ¼ckgabe der RÃ¤der fÃ¼hren, bin ich bereit 250â¬ pro rÃ¼ckgefÃ¼hrtem Rad zu zahlen.

Beide RÃ¤der waren in tadellosem Zustand. Ich versuche noch Bilder anzuhÃ¤ngen


----------



## 4mate (2. November 2011)

Auch im Lokalforum posten. 
In den nä. Wochen IBC - Bikemarkt, Quoka und eGay beobachten


----------



## Gustav_Roe (2. November 2011)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1008135


----------



## Gustav_Roe (2. November 2011)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1008143


----------



## DHK (4. November 2011)

hey Leute,

einem Kumpel von mir haben sie heute Abend (3.11.) ein Iron Horse Sunday Worldcup in schwarz/grün in Ilmenau geklaut.
auffälligste Parts: 
Rock Shox Boxxer Worldcup
DT Laufräder
X9 / X0 Schaltung
goldene KMC Kette
neon grüne Griffe

wer was sieht bitte melden!


----------



## RetroRider (4. November 2011)

Quen schrieb:


> [...]
> *<zitat>*
> 
> Lokales: 19-Jähriger braucht Geld für Heroin
> ...



Von Denjenigen, die Heroin klauen um ihre Bikesucht zu finanzieren, wurde meines Wissens noch nie Einer erwischt. Scheint die bessere Variante zu sein.


----------



## peh (4. November 2011)

RetroRider schrieb:


> Von Denjenigen, die Heroin klauen um ihre Bikesucht zu finanzieren, wurde meines Wissens noch nie Einer erwischt.


Doch, die wurden ausnahmslos erwischt. Aber nicht von der Polizei. Einige verschwanden samt Rad am Rande der L'Eroica im Fundament von Neubauten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Michael79 (4. November 2011)

Schnief - heute wurde mein altes Mountainbike geklaut. Ich hab es so geliebt. Die Polizeit hat mir nicht gerade Mut gemacht. Sie meinten die Aufklärung des Diebstahls sei sehr gering. Na warte du Dieb wenn ich dich erwische!


----------



## Jbnk03 (4. November 2011)

Michael79 schrieb:


> Schnief - heute wurde mein altes Mountainbike geklaut. Ich hab es so geliebt. Die Polizeit hat mir nicht gerade Mut gemacht. Sie meinten die Aufklärung des Diebstahls sei sehr gering. Na warte du Dieb wenn ich dich erwische!


Wenn Du hier kein Bild und keine Beschreibung postet, wird die Polizei vermutlich recht behalten.


----------



## Francesco2310 (6. November 2011)

Was mich wundert: Warum gönnen sich so wenige Bikebesitzer hochwertige Schlösser?
Sogar für meine alte Stadtgurke verwende ich zwei hochwertige Bügelschlösser, nur um potentielle Diebe ein wenig zu ärgern. Für Germanien und Ösiland gibt es zwar keine entsprechende Statistik und den Dieben wird es auch egal sein, ob sie gegen den §243StGB oder doch nur gegen §248bStGB verstoßen, jedoch sagt die französische Statistik, daß rund 90% der Fahrraddiebstähle auf minderwertige Schlösser zurückzuführen sind. Hier wird eindeutig am falschen Platz gespart.


----------



## Sveni112 (6. November 2011)

Moin,

zu den Minderwertigen Schlössern:
ich hab mal Gelesen das man mindestens 10% des kaufpreises vom Bike auch dafür eingesetzt werden sollten ein Ordentliches Schloss zu Kaufen 
Nur woran merkt man, dass es Wirklich ein Ordentliches Schloss ist?
Auch wenn du eine Kette nimmst mit einem Bolzenschneider ist die Sofort durch 

Lg Sven


----------



## Francesco2310 (6. November 2011)

Sveni112 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> zu den Minderwertigen Schlössern:
> ich hab mal Gelesen das man mindestens 10% des kaufpreises vom Bike auch dafür eingesetzt werden sollten ein Ordentliches Schloss zu Kaufen
> ...



Naja, empfohlen werden in erster Linie hochwertige Stahlbügelschlösser. Meine haben z.B. eine Bügelstärke von 20mm. Auch die Innenweite ist so groß, daß ich Rahmen + Hinterrad an einem fixen Gegenstand befestigen kann, detto das Vorderrad + Rahmen (mit dem 2. Bügelschloss). Ein Profi fummelt zwar auch diese Schlösser innerhalb einer gewissen Zeit auf aber gerade der Zeitfaktor ist das entscheidende (ein gutes Schloss sollte einem  Profi mindestens 3 Minuten Widerstand leisten können). Wenn er nun 2 Schlösser vor sich hat, wird es auch einem Profidieb vermutlich zu lange dauern und damit zu riskant sein. Ein Gelegenheitsdieb, der mit dem Bolzenschneider durch die Gegend schleicht, versucht es erst gar nicht und   diejenigen, welche nur einen fahrbaren Untersatz suchen, um sich ein paar Kilometer Fußweg zu sparen, interessiert es schon gar nicht. Zum Kaufpreis: Wenn ich ein 3000,--Euro Rad besitze brauche ich sicher kein Schloss um 300,--Euro aber vielleicht 2 Schlösser zu je 100,--Euro. Ich sichere aber auch die alte Stadtschlampe um 500,--Euro mit zwei teuren Bügelschlössern ab. Für die meisten Biker wird allerdings das hohe Gewicht der Schlösser störend sein, ich betrachte es halt als zusätzlichen Trainingseffekt.


----------



## mightyEx (6. November 2011)

Hochwertige Schlösser sind schon nicht unwichtig, bieten aber auch keine 100%ige Garantie gegen Diebstahl. Wichtig ist aber auch das korrekte anschließen. Oft sieht man, dass Rahmen und Hinterrad angeschlossen werden oder ein Speichendruckschloss verwendet wird. Das ist allenfalls ein Hindernis gegen das Wegfahren, aber nicht gegen den Diebstahl.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peh (6. November 2011)

mightyEx schrieb:


> Hochwertige Schlösser sind schon nicht unwichtig, bieten aber auch keine 100%ige Garantie gegen Diebstahl.


Sie bieten nahezu null Sicherheit. Mit dem richtigen Werkzeug ist jedes Schloss, das sich mit einem Schlüssel öffnen lässt, in Sekunden geöffnet. Hochwertige Zahlenschlösser würden die Sache erheblich erschweren. Aber hochwertige Zahlenschlösser gibt es vermutlich noch immer nicht/kaum.


----------



## Francesco2310 (6. November 2011)

peh schrieb:


> Sie bieten nahezu null Sicherheit. Mit dem richtigen Werkzeug ist jedes Schloss, das sich mit einem Schlüssel öffnen lässt, in Sekunden geöffnet. Hochwertige Zahlenschlösser würden die Sache erheblich erschweren. Aber hochwertige Zahlenschlösser gibt es vermutlich noch immer nicht/kaum.



Alle Schlösser können geknackt werden, es ist nur eine Frage der Zeit und genau darauf kommt es an. Außerdem ist es auch noch eine wichtige Komponente für die Versicherungsleistung. Wie gesagt, für D und Ö gibt es keine Statistik aber die französische Statistik sagt, daß rund 90% der Diebstähle durch ordentliche Schlösser verhindert werden können (fragt mich jetzt bitte nicht, wie die Franzosen auf diese %Zahl kommen). Außerdem ist nicht jeder Dieb so geschickt wie die Tante in dem Video:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PCxHD9_uEf8&feature=related"]Kryptonite Lock Mayhem      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Rammsteinbiker (7. November 2011)

Ist uralt. Inzwischen hat Kryptonite das Schliesssystem aber geändert. Ganz so einfach ist es nicht mehr.


----------



## antique (8. November 2011)

Falls jemand sein Corratec Radl im Bereich Bad Aibling/Rosenheim vermisst: ein Buntes MTB ist gefunden worden.


----------



## mightyEx (8. November 2011)

antique schrieb:


> Falls jemand sein Corratec Radl im Berich Bad Aibling/Rosenheim vermisst: ein Buntes MTB ist gefunden worden.



Schönes Teil, wäre zu hoffen, dass sich der Eigentümer meldet.


----------



## Aragonion (9. November 2011)

Ich denke aber schon das mein  ABUS Granit CityChain X-Plus am Hänger und Rad 99% abschreckt und sich die Gefahr auf Professionele beschränkt die Gewerblicher unterwegs sind.


----------



## MurdocP42 (11. November 2011)

Hallo,

am 09.11.2011 wurde zwischen 16 und 18 Uhr ein Focus Blue Rigde in Dresden vor der ASB-Sporthalle gestohlen. 

Ausstattung:
    Rahmen            FOCUS Alloy Cross
    Gabel            Suntour NEX4610 LO
    Bereifung    Schwalbe CX Comp, FOCUS Edition, 35-622
    Schaltwerk    Shimano Deore
    Übersetzung    front: 48/36/26, rear: 11-32
    Anzahl d. Gänge    27
    Schalthebel    Shimano Alivio SL-M430
    Kurbelgarnitur    Suntour CW11-XCR
Bremsen    Concept SL, V-brake
    Bremsgriff    Concept SL
    Lenker            Riser SL black, OS
    Vorbau            Concept EX, OS
    Sattelstütze    Concept SL
Sattel            Concept SL Cross
    Naben            front: Shimano RM40 rear: Shimano RM30
Felgen            Schürmann YAK 19

Besonderheiten: 

-Schwarzer Alugepäckträger hinten, mit Rücklichthalterung an rechter Strebe
-SKS Schutzblech vorne und hinten, das Vordere ist mit Packetband befestigt
-Schwarzer Spezialized Flaschenhalten 

Rahmennummer: RS103057 






Augen offen halten! Modell 2011, selten unterwegs!


----------



## Rhenanier (11. November 2011)

Doppelpost bitte löschen


----------



## Rhenanier (11. November 2011)

Hallo Leute,

mir wurde vor einigen Monaten in *Berlin Moabit* ein *Canyon FX 4000* (Eingelenker; Modell 2004) aus dem abgeschlossenen Keller gestohlen. Das MTB ist *schwarz* und weist vor allem auf den Schalthebeln starke Gebrauchsspuren auf. Für jede Mithilfe bei der Suche nach dem Rad bin ich sehr dankbar. Bei Hinweisen bitte PM an mich.

Viele Grüße

rhenanier


----------



## Bluebuster (13. November 2011)

Hallo,

mir wurde mein Mtb in *Freiberg (Sachsen)* geklaut. In der Jugendzeit mühevoll aufgebaut, hier hängt viel Herz mit drin.

Im Anhang die Details. Das Rad ist ein Exot, wenn es gesehen wird (oder die Gabel mit Canti-Sockel) dann wird es mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit mein geklautes Material sein.

Über jede Mithilfe wäre ich dankbar, Anzeige wurde bereits erstattet. 

Danke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eraser2704 (13. November 2011)

So Leute, heute hats mich auch erwischt. Mein Hardtail wurde heute am 13.11. zwischen 12:30 und 17:00 in der *Salzburger Innenstadt* geklaut. Es war mit mehreren Schlössern an einem belebten Platz zwischen 2 anderen Billigrädern verkeilt verschlossen. Die Billigräder sind noch da, die Schlösser und das Hardtail sind weg.

Es handelt sich um ein* Transalp Stoker* (21") von Ende 2009. Das Auffällige ist die *glänzend weiße Pulverbeschichtung ohne jegliche Aufschriften* auf dem Rahmen.

Es hat komplette XT-Ausstattung, Magura Louise-Bremsen und eine Reba SL. Auffallen könnte noch, dass an der Sattelstütze "Gravity 9" steht, sieht man nicht so oft.








Da macht man einmal eine Ausnahme von der Regel, dass sich ein solches Rad entweder in der Wohnung oder unterm Arsch befinden muss und schon bekommt man die Quittung. 

Wäre super, wenn ihr die Augen aufhalten könntet. Hinweise, die zur Wiederbeschaffung führen, werden natürlich angemessen belohnt.


----------



## tomarrow (16. November 2011)

ich mach solche vermutungen nur ungern. 
aber sucht jemand ein 26er Bulls im Raum Magdeburg ?!

http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/s-anzeige/magdeburg/tauschen/u251468


----------



## mightyEx (16. November 2011)

*24 gestohlene Fahrräder im Kleintransporter entdeckt*.

Wer im Raum Berlin/Brandenburg wohnt und wem in der letzten Zeit ein Rad gestohlen wurde, sollte sich mal mit den Leuten in Verbindung setzen.


----------



## freigeist (17. November 2011)

am besten immer im regionalforum posten. die wenigsten betroffenen schauen hier noch rein..


----------



## mightyEx (17. November 2011)

freigeist schrieb:


> am besten immer im regionalforum posten. die wenigsten betroffenen schauen hier noch rein..



Das ist natürlich auch passiert .


----------



## Deleted175796 (18. November 2011)

Hi leute,
meiner mutter wurde vor exakt 3 wochen ihr schwarzes carver trans alp 300 in paderborn gestohlen. das rad war mit einem nabendynamo vorne ausgestattet incl lampe. 
wenn jemand das rad finden sollte, gibt es 250euro belohnung, bilder werden nachgereicht. wenn sich der dieb angesprochen fühlt, kann er sich gerne die 250euro abholen und brauch keine angst haben oder bei den grünen angesch!ssen zu werden, kein witz. 
netten gruß


----------



## -SHREDDER- (20. November 2011)

OK, der Supergau!

Mein M6 wurde heute gestohlen. Keller aufgebrochen. Ich bin immernoch völlig aufgelöst.

Hier ein Bild:






Tatort: Hamburg Barmbek Nord

Datum: 20.11.2011

Zwischen 15.00h bis 2.00h

Habe bereits die Polizei angerufen. Ich warte nur darauf, dass sie gleich da sind.

Partliste reiche ich morgen ein.

Ich weiss nicht, ob ich kotzen oder heulen soll!  :kotz:


----------



## Spike777 (20. November 2011)

Hoffentlich bekommst dieses mega geile M6 so wieder zurück wie du es als letztes gesehen hast! Diese verdammten besitzlosen Neider !! Glaub ich Kette mein Stab Supreme an die Heizung im Wohnzimmer !


----------



## -SHREDDER- (20. November 2011)

Ich hätte es nur zu gerne in meiner Wohnung stehen gehabt, aber es gab keinen Platz. Das wird mir nicht noch einmal passieren. Zukünftig werden die Räder in der Wohnung stehen bzw. hängen. 

Ich leider aber immernoch. Das Rad war mir wirklich ans Herz gewachsen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spike777 (20. November 2011)

Bei mir musste der Esstisch für meine Bikes weichen um solchen Fällen vor zu beugen, drück dir die Daumen das du dein Bike wieder bekommst !


----------



## mightyEx (20. November 2011)

Mein Beileid . Hoffe für Dich, dass das M6 so wieder auftaucht, wie Du es zuletzt hattest.
Das mit dem Abstellplatz ist natürlich dumm gelaufen, hinterher ist man immer schlauer. Kann Dir auch nur die Wohnung empfehlen, außer Du hast ein eigenes Haus mit Keller.
Ich würde das Bike in der Wohnung als ein Teil der Einrichtung entsprechend inszenieren. Muss ja nicht so langweilig in der Ecke stehen  .


----------



## molla (22. November 2011)

ärgerlich


----------



## DiaryOfDreams (23. November 2011)

-SHREDDER- schrieb:


>



Shit, ist das 'n geiles Bike - drücke Dir fest die Daumen dass Du es wiederbekommst.


----------



## sigggi (28. November 2011)

[ame="http://vimeo.com/31449517"]Hier etwas Trost an alle Bestohlenen.[/ame]


----------



## mightyEx (28. November 2011)

sigggi schrieb:


> Hier etwas Trost an alle Bestohlenen.



Schönes Video . Nur schade, dass es für viele in der Wirklichkeit leider kein happy end gibt .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sascha31 (1. Dezember 2011)

-SHREDDER- schrieb:


> OK, der Supergau!
> 
> Mein M6 wurde heute gestohlen. Keller aufgebrochen. Ich bin immernoch völlig aufgelöst.
> 
> ...




Ein wahres Prachtstück,ich hoffe du warst versichert ?
So ein Prachtstück sollte man in der Wohnung aufhängen und nich
im keller stehen lassen. Viel Glück


----------



## mr.clever (3. Dezember 2011)

Gude,

dann will ich mal meinen ersten Beitrag posten und dann gleich in dem Unterforum. Mir ist beim Stöbern bei einem großen Online-Auktionshaus ein Verkäufer aufgefallen, der drei MTBs anbietet..

Cube LTD CC
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Cube-LTD-CC-...=Sport_Radsport_Fahrräder&hash=item2569fb7316

Focus Super Bud M:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Focus-Super-...=Sport_Radsport_Fahrräder&hash=item2569e99468

Giant XTC L:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/GIANT-XTC-L-...=Sport_Radsport_Fahrräder&hash=item2569fb56ff 

Evtl. erkennt ja jemand sein MTB wieder. Hoffe, dass das mit den Links so in Ordnung ist.


----------



## Tobi555 (3. Dezember 2011)

mr.clever schrieb:


> Gude,
> 
> dann will ich mal meinen ersten Beitrag posten und dann gleich in dem Unterforum. Mir ist beim Stöbern bei einem großen Online-Auktionshaus ein Verkäufer aufgefallen, der drei MTBs anbietet..


 
Ich kenn mich da jetzt nicht so gut aus, aber wie kommst du auf den Verdacht, dass die Bikes gestohlen sein könnten?
Für mich machen die Anzeigen eigentlich einen ganz normalen Eindruck. Bewertungen sind okay, hat in der Vergangenheit immer mal wieder Fahrräder verkauft aber auch ganz andere Sachen.

Gruß
Tobi


----------



## Sveni112 (3. Dezember 2011)

@Tobi: ist ja schon gaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanz komisch das da jemand aufeinmal 3 MTB´s in ebay verkauft. Wenn man mal 1 Verkauft versteh ichs ja noch aber wenn da 3 aufeinmal Verkauft werden.....
Ebay ist einfach die platform schlecht hin um diebesgut zu verkaufen...
Ich habs beim Bike meines kumpels gesehen das stand auch nach 4 Tagen in Ebay. Am einfachsten ist es zu erkennen wenn man sich die beschreibung mal ordentlich anschaut. Wenn die komponenten in der beschreibung mit den komponenten auf den bildern nicht übereinstimmen, dann ist da irgendwas faul weil ich weis, wann ich was an meinem bike verändert hab und was nicht und dann müsste ich die komponenten wenigstens richtig benennen können


----------



## Matthias_M (7. Dezember 2011)

Tobi555 schrieb:


> Ich kenn mich da jetzt nicht so gut aus, aber wie kommst du auf den Verdacht, dass die Bikes gestohlen sein könnten?



na, schau doch auf den Benutzernamen


----------



## neo-bahamuth (9. Dezember 2011)

Matthias_M schrieb:


> na, schau doch auf den Benutzernamen



Zumindest sind es wohl nicht alle seine Räder, da drei versch. Rahmengrößen. Aber das muss ja no nix heißen.


----------



## drummer84 (9. Dezember 2011)

er hat alle 3 bikes wieder rausgenommen..


----------



## drummer84 (9. Dezember 2011)

ausversehen doppelpost...


----------



## 4mate (9. Dezember 2011)

drummer84 schrieb:


> er hat alle 3 bikes wieder rausgenommen..




Nein. Bei den ersten beiden ist die Auktion abgelaufen.
Beim dritten läuft sie noch 1 Tag 5 Stunden


----------



## drummer84 (9. Dezember 2011)

nein.bei den ersten beiden hat er die auktion beendet,also kein käufer.

Dieses Angebot wurde vom Verkäufer beendet, da der Artikel nicht mehr verfügbar ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## argh (9. Dezember 2011)

Matthias_M schrieb:


> na, schau doch auf den Benutzernamen



ja, ist geschehen. und nun?


----------



## san_andreas (9. Dezember 2011)

ACHTUNG ! DIESES BEIDEN BIKES WURDEN VORGESTERN GEKLAUT !
























Die Bikes wurde am Mittwoch aus einem Keller in Holland geklaut. 

Falls jemand irgendwo ein Angebot auffällt, bitte Info an mich !
Da es sich vorallem beim Devinci Wilson eher um einen Exoten handelt, wird es nicht so leicht zu verkaufen sein.


----------



## -SHREDDER- (11. Dezember 2011)

Auch dem Besitzer aus Holland mein Beileid.

Hatte vorgestern ein GesprÃ¤ch mit meinem FahrradhÃ¤ndler. Bei ihm wurde vor ca. einem halben Jahr direkt in den Laden eingebrochen und drei hochpreisige RÃ¤der gestohlen. Gesamtschaden belief sich auf ca. 9.000â¬! 

Die RÃ¤der werden komplett in Teilen verkauft - in Lettland und von dort aus nach Polen, Tschechien, Ungarn etc. Das teilte mir am DO die Kripo mit... Die Rahmen werden zersÃ¤gt und der Rest wird fÃ¼r
mehr oder weniger billig Geld in Teilen verramscht... :kotz:

Da ich jeden Tag ein Auge offen halte, kam ich auf diesen netten VerkÃ¤ufer. Es passt - leider. Man(n) soll niemanden von vornherein verurteilen, aber es ist schon sehr merkwÃ¼rdig, dass hier praktisch ein komplettes Rad in Teilen verÃ¤uÃert wird...

http://www.ebay.de/sch/austrisko/m....ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&_trksid=p4340.l2562 

Ich kÃ¶nnte echt .


----------



## Tabletop84 (11. Dezember 2011)

-SHREDDER- schrieb:


> Die Rahmen werden zersägt



kann ich mir nicht vorstellen


----------



## Oldschoolie (11. Dezember 2011)

Die Rahmen sind weitaus schwerer zu verkaufen, da sie Rahmennummer usw haben. Bei den Anbauteilen notieren sich die wenigsten die Seriennummern. Deshalb ist es wahrscheinlich einfacher das Rad auszuschlachten und der Rahmen landet dann halt auf dem Müll. Was am ärgerlichsten ist man zahlt sich dumm und deppert für die Teile und dann werden sie von so nem Gesocks verramscht


----------



## 4mate (11. Dezember 2011)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> kann ich mir nicht vorstellen


Das ist so und schon lange bekannt. Oder in irgendwelche Gewässer oder Seen geworfen.


----------



## Tabletop84 (11. Dezember 2011)

Ich kann mir schwer vorstellen das die sich das Geschäft mit hochwertigen Rahmen durch die Lappen gehen lassen.

Also in Bezug auf Hehlerware in Osteuropa, da wird der polizeiliche Druck wohl noch niedriger sein als bei uns schon.


----------



## mightyEx (11. Dezember 2011)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> kann ich mir nicht vorstellen



Teils ja, teils nein. Hierzulande würde ich auch sagen, dass der Rahmen im Schrott oder im See landet. In Osteuropa eher nein. Hier ist das Entdeckungsrisiko eher gering.


----------



## wheaty (11. Dezember 2011)

Vor 4 Jahren wurde mein Kinderfahrrad (Ein Centurion) Geklaut, und vor einer Woche bei einem Antiquitäten Laden verkauf ca. 1Km weit vom Tatort entfernt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Upgrayedd (12. Dezember 2011)

Hallo Leute,

Mit leichter Verspätung ^^
Mir ist mein schwarzes Cube LTD Race (Siehe Album kann gerade keine  Bilder hier einfügung K.a warum) zwischen dem 9. und 12 Nov 2011 in  Tübingen gestohlen worden !! War angeschlossen und wurde samt  Befestigung aus der Wand gebrochen.
Für Tips jeglicher Art bin ich dankbar !!! 

Paar eventuelle Auffälligkeiten:
- Rahmennummer *WOWC59174*
- Starke gebrauchsspuren an den Kettenstreben (wurde ohne Kettenschutz gefahren)
- Nagelneue Cube Fritzz Griffe mit roten Klemmringen
- Deutlicher Kratzer am Unterrohr, nähe Tretlager
- Rock Shox Decals fehlen an der Gabel





Mein neues steht nun immer im Zimmer oder wird gefahren


----------



## Oldschoolie (12. Dezember 2011)

[/url]/[/IMG]


----------



## Oldschoolie (12. Dezember 2011)

Hab's mal für dich eingefügt. Beim Foto "Einbetten" wählen und dann beim Antwort Fenster bei Grafik einfügen einfach den URL Code des Fotos einfügen.

Falls das Rad in ejnem abgeschlossenen Raum stand hast du vll. eine Chance etwas über die Versicherung erstattet zu bekommen, falls ein Rad eingeschlossen ist.


----------



## 4mate (12. Dezember 2011)

Wenn man einbetten wählt, den Code *direkt* in den Beitrag einfügen,





 führt nur zu den unschönen


----------



## Robo3000 (18. Dezember 2011)

Hallo Bike Freunde,

Das neue Renn-DH-bike 2012 eines Teamfahrers ist schon auf Abwegen und wurde die Tage von seinem Privatgrundstück gestohlen.

Falls ihr das Bike seht, bitte Infos an Josch von Tollwut. Er leitet die Infos dann weiter.  impfung(at)achtung-tollwut.de

Gruß Robert


----------



## SilverWolf (22. Dezember 2011)

Beitrag  habe  in`s   Lokalforum  verschoben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oldschoolie (22. Dezember 2011)

Poste doch auch in die Banshee Galerie und lade die Bilder ins Forum hoch oder via imageshack.


----------



## 4mate (23. Dezember 2011)

Noch wichtiger: Im Lokalforum posten


----------



## SilverWolf (23. Dezember 2011)

Danke


----------



## Redic1991 (3. Januar 2012)

muss mich leider auch hier einreihen =(
wurde im Zeitraum von Samstag mittag bis Montag mittag in Weinheim entwendet (31.12-2.1)
meine Handynummer --> 017632816061
oder direkt an die Polizeistelle in Weinheim.
Danke





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## overlord (3. Januar 2012)

GT PEACE 26"

Gestohlen zwischen 31.12.2011 und 01.01.2012 in Jena, Thüringen.











Solltet euch irgendwo ein solches auffallen (eBay oder aber live) bitte melden.
Danke fürs Augen offen halten.

Greez!


----------



## Alpenseppp (3. Januar 2012)

*Pinarello Prince SL* - gestohlen am 28./29.12  in Berlin - Friedrichshain.
Bin dankbar für jeden Hinweis -->Tel: 01757161481.
Bei Tipps die zur Wiederbeschaffung führen gibt es selbstverständlich eine Belohnung von mir.


----------



## Deleted 124581 (4. Januar 2012)

Bin mal die Seiten so durchgegangen,da wird einem ja richtig schlecht bei!!
Mir tun die Opfer echt leid,ich weiß was es heißt für sein Traumbike möglicherweise lange gespart zu haben!!!
Vor ein paar Jahren hab ich mal durch Zufall einen im Hausflur bei der Arbeit(!) erwischt,hab ihn nur davongejagt,heute würde ich das Ar!!!!!!!
usw!!!!
Ich wünsche allen Betroffenen echt viel Glück beim Wiederfinden!!!!!


----------



## Matthias_M (4. Januar 2012)

Bei uns wär es auch fast mal wieder so weit gewesen, irgendein Depp hat versucht das Rad (Stadtschlampe nix Wert) meiner Frau zu stehlen am Bahnhof. Das Schloss ist zu 80% durchgesägt. Das Bike ist fast nichts wert und schon recht verrottet aber schade um das Schloss (40). Wie dumm muss man da eigentlich sein


----------



## Alpenseppp (6. Januar 2012)

ALLES WIEDER GUT!

Mein Rennrad hat sich dank meiner Plakatierungsaktion und einer Anzeige in Ebay Kleinanzeigen wieder angefunden.


----------



## 4mate (6. Januar 2012)

Bitte Details!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alpenseppp (6. Januar 2012)

Habe das Rad in Ebay Kleinanzeigen als gestohlen gemeldet - mit Fotos u.s.w.. - daraufhin hat sich heute jemand bei mir gemeldet , der das Rad "für kleines Geld" von einem Bekannten gekauft hat.


----------



## mightyEx (6. Januar 2012)

Alpenseppp schrieb:


> ALLES WIEDER GUT!
> 
> Mein Rennrad hat sich dank meiner Plakatierungsaktion und einer Anzeige in Ebay Kleinanzeigen wieder angefunden.



Wie schon an anderer Stelle erwähnt - Du hast großes Glück gehabt . Die überwiegende Mehrzahl der geklauten Bikes bleibt in der Regel für immer verschollen.


----------



## redbullbiker. (7. Januar 2012)

ein Kumpel von mir hat sein Radl am Sportplatz abgestellt. ohne es abzuschließen. 
nach dem Motto (bin gleich wieder da). Als er wieder kam war das Rad weg. Er ist dann zur Polizei und hat den Diebstahl gemeldet. 

Eigentlich war die Sache damit gegessen. Wer rechnet damit sein Rad noch einmal zu Gesicht zu bekommen? 
Ein halbes Jahr später war er im Park feiern/grillen  (da war wenigstens gutes Wetter). natürlich haben auch andere das gute Wetter genossen. Unteranderem der Dieb seines Fahrrads, der dies immer noch benutzte. 
mein Kumpel meinte dann zu dem, dass das sein Rad sei. Der hat Panik bekommen und ist mit dem Fahrrad abgehauen. 
Ein Glück, dass die Polizei im Park Streife gegangen ist. 
daraufhin folgte eine Verfolgungsjagd durch Vorgärten wie im Film. Der Dieb hat keine Chance gehabt. jetzt ist das Rad wieder da!!


----------



## 68-er (10. Januar 2012)

nein - ich glaube es noch immer nicht 
mein hardtail ist wieder da !!! 

gestern habe ich die Info bekommen das eines meiner 
entwendeten räder fast mitten in der stadt an nem 
fahrradständer steht.

nach kurzer suche habe ich es gefunden ...
das rad war zwar dreckig aber komplett und nicht 
kaputt ...

also erstmal mein schloss ran und dann mich ein wenig 
umgehört, schließlich sind mir ja zwei räder abhanden 
gekommen und ich wollte irgendwie herausfinden wer 
das rad hier abgestellt hat.

eine nette dame eines ladens nebenan meinte das das 
rad hier schon seit august letzten jahres abgestellt war 
und der hausmeister auch schon die polizei informiert hatte
soviel zum angagement der exekutive ...

seis drum - das max ari is auf jeden fall wieder da
und hoffentlich taucht das focus auch wieder auf

also bitte weiterhin in ulm und umgebung die augen 
offen halten

grüße,
matthias





68-er schrieb:


> mir wurden dieses Wochenende zwei meiner Räder geklaut
> schöne *******
> Polizei war ebend da und hat alles aufgenommen
> Die Räder dürften auf jeden Fall auffallen ...
> ...


----------



## Phanthomas_ (15. Januar 2012)

Mir ist ein Fuji Tahoe 29er geklaut worden. Sram X.0, Bontrager Reifen und Felgen, Roter Selle Ledersattel, Rote Lenkerbänder (umgedrehter Trainigsbügel). Belohnung.


----------



## guy-inkognito (15. Januar 2012)

Übers Wochenende wurde mein geliebtes Stadtrad in Konstanz aus dem Garten geklaut. Wahrscheinlich wurde es mit einem Auto abtransportiert, da ich kein geknacktes Schloss finden konnte.

Es war ein HAIBIKE SPIRIT von 2008.

Obwohl es nur das Stadtrad war, wäre ich sehr dankbar für jeden Hinweis.


----------



## Seppo73 (17. Januar 2012)

Vermisst jemand http://www.presseportal.de/polizeip...ssenes-mountainbike-polizei-sucht-eigentuemer


----------



## MiB1392 (25. Januar 2012)

München:
http://www.polizei.bayern.de/muenchen/news/presse/aktuell/index.html/150116


> 151.    Festnahme von drei polnischen Fahrraddieben -Geschädigtenaufruf -Zeugenaufruf
> Bereits am Samstag, 07.01.2012, kam es an der  tschechischen Grenze zu einer Festnahme von drei Polen. Diese waren in  zwei Fahrzeugen von den Beamten der PI Fahndung Waidhaus kontrolliert  worden. Sie waren in einem Pkw und einem Transporter unterwegs. Bei  ihnen handelt es sich um zwei 21-jährige und einen 28-jährigen Polen.
> 
> Auf  der Ladefläche des Kleintransporters konnten 12 hochwertige  Mountainbikes sowie ein Satz Autoreifen mit Felgen und ein Paar Skier  aufgefunden werden. Eine Überprüfung ergab, dass eines der Fahrräder in  München gestohlen worden war.
> ...


----------



## crankriders (1. Februar 2012)

Hallo liebe Community,

ich bitte Euch um Mithilfe, mein geliebtes Bike
wurde mir geklaut, in Düsseldorf/Derendorf


Rahmen:      Da Bomb - Sojus ( limited Ed. )
Gabel:         Rock Shox Psylo in weiss 
Kurbel:        Truvativ Holzfeller
Bremse:       Shimano XT ( 160er Scheibe )
Laufräder:    Veltec DH Felgen, Kenda Kiniption Reifen, Shimano Saint Naben
Sattel:         Atomlab 
Lenker: weisser MRP-Loungebar
Pedale:        DMR V12 schwarz 
Griffe:          Adam Hauck Sign.
Vorbau:        Tioga FR








Ich währe Euch da sehr dankbar, falls Ihr es sehen solltet, sofort die 
Cops zu rufen und keine Heldentaten zu verüben 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Das Bike ist schon älter und nicht mehr die Welt wert, aber ich
hänge sehr daran, da es mir täglich super Dienste leistet ( hat mich immer zur Arbeit gebracht ;-) )

Könnt mich auch unter der 0176 69233456 erreichen

Ich danke Euch vielmals &
eine Belohnung gibt es natürlich auch.

liebe Grüße
crank​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herbie26 (2. Februar 2012)

Mal ein Update zu meinen gestohlenen Rädern:
Die Versicherung hat den Schaden reguliert. Jetzt nach fast einem Jahr nach dem Diebstahl hat mich die Polizei angerufen, dass eines meiner Räder wieder aufgetaucht ist. Gefunden wurde es bei einer Wohnungsräumung. Dabei wurde die Rahmennummer abgeglichen und festgestellt, dass es als gestohlen gemeldet wurde. 
Ich konnte das Rad abholen. Dabei wurde mir der Name des Besitzers mitgeteilt. Der sitzt aber anscheinend im Knast und deswegen kann ich ihn nicht kurz besuchen und mit ihm .... reden....
Hab das dann natürlich der Versicherung mitgeteilt. Ich hatte dann die Wahl zwischen dem Rad und dem Geld. Hab natürlich das Geld genommen, aber gleichzeitig Bereitschaft zu einem Deal signalisiert. Nun muss ich das Rad in eine Werkstatt bringen ,einen Kostenvoranschlag einholen und an die Versicherung weiterleiten. Dann werde ich wohl ein Angebot für einen Kaufpreis erhalten.


----------



## pyroGhost (3. Februar 2012)

Zum Verständnis: Du hast Geld von der Versicherung gekriegt, später ist das Rad wieder aufgetaucht und die Versicherung sagt "Gib uns das Geld wieder oder wir kriegen das Fahrrad" und du versuchst jetzt quasi der Versicherung das Rad zum jetztigen Wert (was natürlich weniger sein wird als du von denen gekriegt hast) wieder abzukaufen? 
So aus reiner Neugierde...


pyro


----------



## mightyEx (3. Februar 2012)

pyroGhost schrieb:


> Zum Verständnis: Du hast Geld von der Versicherung gekriegt, später ist das Rad wieder aufgetaucht und die Versicherung sagt "Gib uns das Geld wieder oder wir kriegen das Fahrrad" und du versuchst jetzt quasi der Versicherung das Rad zum jetztigen Wert (was natürlich weniger sein wird als du von denen gekriegt hast) wieder abzukaufen?
> So aus reiner Neugierde...
> 
> 
> pyro



Ich denke er meint, dass er das Rad behalten kann und im Gegenzug auf einen Teil der Entschädigung verzichten muss (deshalb sicherlich auch die Frage nach den Instandsetzungskosten). Da hätte die Versicherung zumindest weniger Arbeit (und weniger Kosten) mit dem Rad. Denn die würde das Teil sicherlich auch nur verwerten oder auch verschrotten, wenn sich niemand findet, der es von der Versicherung kauft (nicht zu vergessen der ganze Verwaltungsaufwand und die dabei entstehenden Kosten).


----------



## pyroGhost (3. Februar 2012)

Das ist ja im Prinzip das, was ich meinte - nur ein bisschen eleganter ausgedrückt. 


pyro


----------



## herbie26 (5. Februar 2012)

Nachdem das Rad wieder aufgetaucht ist und ich das der Versicherung gemeldet hatte, bekam ich einen Brief mit der Wahl Geld oder Fahrrad. Also, wenn ich das Fahrrad behalten möchte, müsste ich das gesamte Geld zurückzahlen (Ich bekam den Neupreis von der Versicherung) Da ich mir aber mittlerweile mit dem Geld ein neues Rad gekauft habe, behalte ich natürlich das Geld. Hab der Versicherung mitgeteilt, dass ich das Geld behalte, aber Interesse an dem Rad zu einem günstigen Tarif hätte. 
Nun muss es in die Werkstatt, da die Versicherung meinem "gutachterischen Blick" nicht vertraut. 
to be continued...

edit: Rad ist nun in der Werkstatt und bekommt ein Gutachten


----------



## sportyfinearts (8. Februar 2012)

Hallo
Mir tut es echt leid für alle, die hier betroffen sind. Da kommt bisschen Hass in einem hoch .
Nur zu dem Kommentar, was in den Köpfen von Typen vorgeht, die selbst die übelsten Gammelhuren klauen. Selbst passiert. Mir haben sie letztes Ostern am Bahnhof (auf dem Land), eine richtige Klitsche aus einem Bauzaun geschnitten und samt Schloss mitgenommen. Rostige Felgen usw., aber funktionstüchtig. Das juckt diese Menschen nicht. Sie klauen alles, wenn sie es brauchen, und sie klauen geile Räder, wenn sie Geld dafür bekommen. Für ein Nachhauseweg wird sogar Sachbeschädigung (Zaun) und Diebstahl betrieben. Das Gute ist, dass ich das Ding, auch wenn es noch Jahre dauert, auf irgendeinem Feldfest mit dem Benutzer auftaucht. Das verleiht auch Flügel.... .
Ich wünsche euch allen viel Glück, vielleicht seht ihr eure Hobel wenigstens zum Teil wieder. Und versucht euch daran nicht kaputt zu ärgern. Mein altes Marin Indian Fire Trail mit Race Face Teilen usw, was vor 10 Jahren in DELMENHORST geklaut wurde, kam auch nie wieder als Gesamtteil zum Vorschein .
Kopf hoch.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## naturebiker (11. Februar 2012)

Krasse Sache, hat er dir das dann zurückverkauft quasi? Oder hast du es so bekommen?
Denke, dass man hier auf 
Beamershop24 auch ein paar passende Produkte finden kann.


----------



## hermann35 (15. Februar 2012)

Soweit ich das verstanden hab, hat er die Diebstähle begangen, um seine Drogensucht zu finanzieren. Es ist schwer, so eine Situation nach zu vollziehen, deshalb sollte man ihn nicht gleich dafür hassen.


----------



## ROCKBIKE_4X_NDW (16. Februar 2012)

hermann35 schrieb:


> Soweit ich das verstanden hab, hat er die Diebstähle begangen, um seine Drogensucht zu finanzieren. Es ist schwer, so eine Situation nach zu vollziehen, deshalb sollte man ihn nicht gleich dafür hassen.



Es ist meiner Meinung nach schwer, einen vergammelten Drogenjunkie nicht zu hassen, der sich seinen nächsten Schuss/Zug/was-auch-immer mit dem Eigentum anderer erstehlen muss...
Da hab ich kein Verständnis für. Mit solchen Aktionen bringt er sein Leben auch nicht wieder auf die Reihe. Egoistisch ists obendrein auch noch.


----------



## peh (16. Februar 2012)

ROCKBIKE_4X_NDW schrieb:


> Es ist meiner Meinung nach schwer, einen vergammelten Drogenjunkie nicht zu hassen, der sich seinen nächsten Schuss/Zug/was-auch-immer mit dem Eigentum anderer erstehlen muss.


Für mich wäre das sehr schwer.

Wofür ich kein Verständnis habe? Z.B. für die Typen, die günstig Radzeugs einsacken und dann teuer in Foren verticken. Oft, obwohl sie es nicht mal nötig hätten.

Das alles ist OT. Jedes gestohlene Rad ist ein gestohlenes zu viel, und dieser Thread dient dazu, die Chance, es wiederzukriegen, zu erhöhen. Ganz unsentimental.


----------



## Matthias32 (16. Februar 2012)

@ Rockbike

Also ich mache seit 12 Jahren (meistens) in meiner Freizeit Streetwork in der offenen Drogenszene. Habe zwei Studienabschlüsse ... arbeite aber als Kellner, weil mir dass einfach Spaß macht.

Auch fahre ich seit über 10 Jahren MTB. Mir wurden selbst schon gut angeschlossene Bikes geklaut und die Wut von mir war dann groß!
Dass sich nun auftuende ethische Spannnungsfeld ist groß:

- Warum muss ich meine Luxuskarre mit einem Schloß für mehrere Stunden dort lassen? 
- Ein einfacher Bolzenschneider den jeder im Rucksack transportieren kann knackt so gut wie jedes Schloß mühelos. 
- Ich habe mein Lehrgeld bezahlt und entweder ich habe ein Blick auf mein Bike (mit drei Schlössern mittlerweile ... dass dauert dann länger und schreckt ab) oder ich stelle es rein. Da ich ausschlließlich MTB fahre und kein Auto (30-50 km jeden Tag) hat mein Arbeitgeber dafür Verständnis. So dass ich dieses reinstellen kann, statt draußen an einer gut frequentierten Straße für mehrere Stunden abzustellen. 
- Ja, Drogenabhängige sind kriminell. Aber aus hunderten Gesprächen mit diesen weiß ich auch, dass diese es nicht freiwillig sind. Der Ausstieg ist hart und glaube mir, manchmal trete ich Leuten regelrecht in den Arsch dies zu machen. 
- Ein Drogenabhängiger ist nicht mehr sein "eigener Herr" wie Du und ich. Ein Entzug kann ohne stationären Aufenthalt kann tödlich sein und so laufen die dann "ferngesteuert" durch die Gegend. 
- Dabei bleibt für mich eine Straftat eine Straftat - ok? Aber ich kenne deren Schicksale und Hintergründe sehr genau.
- So sind mir in meiner sozialen Arbeit zunächst MENSCHEN begegnet und keine "vergammelten Drogenjunkies". Dies ist überheblich ... zumal ich denke, da es Dir da an Lebenserfahrung fehlt.
- Diese "vergammelten Drogenjunkies" weinen sich bei mir aus, suchen sich Hilfe und leben zwischen dem Spannungsfeld "ich will da raus", der Prostitution und sind oftmal nahe am Tod. 
- In meiner Fuktion als studierter Theologe habe ich oft Trauerfeiern auf der Straße durchgeführt, da diese Menschen oftmals keine Familie mehr haben und auf kirchlichen Beerdigungen nicht erwünscht sind. Sprich xy starb an einer Überdosis und die halbe Szene heult usw. Habe dann mit Kerzen und Kreide wo Menschen am Boden etwas schreiben konnten die Trauer aufgefangen und Trost gespendet und zum Ausstieg motiviert. 

Ich kann Dir hier nur kurze Einblicke geben. Aber ich möchte Dich auch bitten, dass Elend dieser Menschen zu sehen und wie gesagt, ich sage dies den Leuten auch direkt, dass sie gerade ******* bauen.

Aber ein Mensch bleibt für mich ein Mensch. 
Ich habe Menschen auf der Szene gesehen, denen aufgrunde von Abzessen der Eiter aus den Körper lief und wenige Monate/Jahre später habe ich diese clean gesehen. Einige haben geheiratet und gehen einen guten Weg und haben eigene, heile Familien gegründet.

Ich hoffe, ich kann Dir ein differenziertes Bild geben und ehrlich gesagt, ich mag solche Pauschalierungen nicht. 

Ich habe daraus gelernt, mein Eigentum gut zu verwahren und der Gesellschaft meine Hilfe anzubieten.

Gruß

Matthias


----------



## ROCKBIKE_4X_NDW (16. Februar 2012)

Erstmal Respekt dafür, dass du so viel Engagement zeigst. Das können nicht viele und ich weiß das zu schätzen.

Meine Meinung habe ich ja auch nicht aus der Luft gegriffen, denn ich kenne Abhängige nur als asoziales Pack, was nur herumlungert, pöbelt, klaut und so weiter. Die ganze Palette eben. Solche Einblicke wie du sie vorweisen kannst, werde ich wahrscheinlich nie erfahren, weil ich mich von diesen Menschen distanziere.

Fakt ist, irgendwie sind die Leute in die Sucht hineingeraten. Meiner Meinung nach kann jeder dagegen etwas unternehmen, um das zu verhindern. Eben durch Abstand nehmen, selber nachdenken, kritisch sein, stark sein und "nein" sagen zum Beispiel. Verstand spielt da schon eine große Rolle, damit man die Folgen des Konsums abwägen kann.

Mein Problem in der Diskussion ist, dass die Sucht als Grund für Straftaten angesehen wird. Dass der Abhängige die Straftaten mit seiner Sucht rechtfertigen kann. Das geht zu weit, denn eine Sucht ist keine Lizenz, um Straftaten zu begehen. Da muss ein klarer Schlussstrich gezogen werden.

Sorry fürs OT...


----------



## Radonisti (16. Februar 2012)

Matthias32 schrieb:


> @ Rockbike
> 
> Also ich mache seit 12 Jahren (meistens) in meiner Freizeit Streetwork in der offenen Drogenszene. Habe zwei Studienabschlüsse ... arbeite aber als Kellner, weil mir dass einfach Spaß macht.
> 
> ...


 
Ja, schlimme Sache, diese Drogen. Egal ob nun Heroin, Crack oder Haschisch. Aber wenn ich einen von diesen Brüdern an meinem MTB erwische, gibts ne ordentliche Tracht Prügel.


----------



## _SpongeBob_ (16. Februar 2012)

Matthias32 schrieb:


> Matthias



Lobet den Herrn! Halleluja! 

Wenn ich soetwas lese, könnte ich fast :kotz:  !

Dein Engagement in allen Ehren, aber hier werden Täter (wie immer) zu Opfern gemacht. Und wenn man "Gründe" sucht, findet man diese immer (ohne Probleme). Und natürlich sind diese Leute unverschuldet in ihre "Situation" geraten. Ja, natürlich... Es steht ja fast an jeder Straßenecke ein Junkie, der eine Nadel in der Hand hält und nur darauf wartet, aus dem Hinterhalt anzugreifen und Menschen hinterrücks die Nadel in den Arm zu rammen! Von irgendjemandem muss man ja leben... 

Ich habe während und nach der Schulzeit auch ein paar dieser Subjekte "kennengelernt". Das Geschwaller war immer das Gleiche: schwere Kindheit, schweres Elternhaus, die Gesellschaft. Immer wurde das eigene Unvermögen auf die "Anderen" abgewälzt. Selbstkritik? Wahrscheinlich kennen diese Leute das Wort nicht einmal.

Mir wurden auch zwei verdammt teure Räder gestohlen!    Soll ich mich damit trösten, dass die Diebe eventuell Drogensüchtige oder "arme Schlucker" waren, die mit meinem(*!!!*) Geld für den kommenden Monat genug Schüsse oder Alkohol sicher haben?!

Drei Nettomonatsgehälter sind dabei draufgegangen, oder anders ausgedrückt: Ich habe drei Monate lang netto für Nippes gearbeitet. Ach, ich vergaß, es kam einer "guten" Sache zugute...

Ich empfinde Mitleid für Kinder, die an Krebs erkranken, für Tiere, die misshandelt werden oder für Menschen, die einen sinnlosen Tod sterben. Wenn ich mit dem verlorenen Geld ein Leben hätte retten können, hätte ich kein Problem damit. Aber für Menschen, die absichtlich in eine Drogensucht "geraten" sind, habe ich null(!) "Mitleid". Niemand hat sie dazu gezwungen! 

Ausnahmslos alle (=100%!) haben das selbst verschuldet! Niemand geht zu ihnen und sagt: "Mach´den Arm frei!"

In unserer heutigen Zeit liegt es wirklich nur an einem selbst. Es gibt genügend Möglichkeiten, diesen "Weg" nicht zu wählen. Stattdessen verfallen diese Leute immer in ihr Selbstmitleid und ihre Opferrolle und die Gesellschaft, die sie so verachten, sie zu dem gemacht haben, was sie sind, muss den Geldbeutel hinhalten und am besten, wenn sie schon nicht die Klappe hält, wenigstens "Verständnis" und "Mitleid" aufbringen.

Wer hat denn Mitleid mit uns, die täglich arbeiten und der Gesellschaft keinen Schaden zufügen? 

Verdammt, ich leide wohl an Demenz!!! Hab´s schon wieder vergessen: Wir sind ja die TÄTER!

Sorry für OT, aber das musste wirklich mal ungefärbt gesagt werden!


----------



## mtbchriller (16. Februar 2012)

Sollte mal einer an mein immer gut angeschlossenes Bike gehen, egal ob Junkie, armer Rentner oder Kleptoman(in) und ich erwische den dabei, gibts erstmal ne Ladung Pfefferspray (Ich weiß, hier in D nur gegen agressive Tiere einsetzbar) und dann noch eine drüber.
Bei allem Respekt, einen Diebstahl kann ich nicht damit rechtfertigen, dass die armen, wirklich armen Menschen Drogen nehmen, oder warum auch immer Geld brauchen.!!!!
Ich finde die Arbeit von Matthias32 wirklich sozial gut, aber wehe es geht mal einer an mein Bike, dann bin auch kein Mensch mehr, der andere Menschen verstehen muss.

Christian


----------



## peh (16. Februar 2012)

mtbchriller schrieb:


> wehe es geht mal einer an mein Bike, dann bin auch kein Mensch mehr, der andere Menschen verstehen muss.


Hat vorhin jemand "Verstand" geschrieben? Wieso reicht der bei all den gewaltlüsternen Supermännern nicht, um Folgen abzuschätzen?

Bevor Du einem (vermeintlichen?) Dieb Pfefferspray ins Gesicht geblasen hast, hat er Dir womöglich schon was vor die Nase gegeben und nachgelegt.
Okay, vielleicht warst Du schneller, hast ihn platt gemacht. Dann wird Dir vor Gericht auf die harte Tour vermittelt werden, dass Du der schlimmere Kriminelle bist.

Glücklicherweise hat Maulheldentum meist eine harmlose Ursache 

Vielleicht sollten Gewaltphantasien gegen mutmaßliche Diebe in einem gesonderten Thread gesammelt werden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crankriders (17. Februar 2012)

naja, ganz so schlimm ist es mit dem Pfefferspray nicht, natürlich sollte man es nicht gegen Fahrraddiebe einsetzen, aber in "Notwehr" ist es nicht nur gegen tollwütige,
agressive Tiere einsetzbar ;-)

Sorry Leute, aber hier wird ein bißchen zuviel "gespamt", anstatt Platz für 
neue Posts zu lassen, diese "Drogentheorien" usw... könnt man doch wo 
anders diskutieren, oder ? :-D


----------



## jstimming (17. Februar 2012)

Hallo Leute, für Themen wie Drogenabhängikeit und soziales habe ich diese thread nicht erstellt.
Bleiben wir bitte beim Thema.
Hier gehts um Benachrichtigung und Unterstützung für das Wiederauffinden unserer geliebten Räder.

DANKE


----------



## 4mate (17. Februar 2012)

jstimming schrieb:


> Hallo Leute, für Themen wie Drogenabhängikeit und soziales habe ich diese thread nicht erstellt.


 fängst du schon wieder damit an? 
Ich hab dir schon mal gesagt dass der Thread nicht von dir eröffnet wurde 
Geh mal zum Arzt


----------



## altamann (17. Februar 2012)

_SpongeBob_ schrieb:


> Lobet den Herrn! Halleluja!
> 
> Wenn ich soetwas lese, könnte ich fast :kotz:  !
> 
> ...


Bist noch nie bei Rot über die Ampel?
Bist noch nie zu schnell gefahren?
Hast dich noch nie unkorreckt verhalten?
Hättest dabei jemanden töten können!
Wer soll dich dann richten?
Stehlen, weil man sonst unvorstellbare Schmerzen bekommt?
Nur nachdenken, nicht antworten.


----------



## _SpongeBob_ (17. Februar 2012)

altamann schrieb:


> Bist noch nie bei Rot über die Ampel?
> Bist noch nie zu schnell gefahren?
> Hast dich noch nie unkorreckt verhalten?
> Hättest dabei jemanden töten können!
> ...



Tja, unschuldige Lämmer und die bösen Wölfe.

Rollenverteilung wie immer.

Opfer sind Täter und Täter sind Opfer.

Ich soll also Mitleid für Kriminelle empfinden?

Nur nachdenken, nicht antworten.


----------



## altamann (17. Februar 2012)

_SpongeBob_ schrieb:


> Tja, unschuldige Lämmer und die bösen Wölfe.
> 
> Rollenverteilung wie immer.
> 
> ...


Nachdenken dauert länger als von von 13:31 Uhr bis13:38 Uhr


----------



## _SpongeBob_ (17. Februar 2012)

Meine Auffassungsgabe ist schneller als Du glaubst... 

Was soll ich sagen:

Stehlen lohnt sich und wird mit Geld und Mitleid belohnt.


----------



## peh (17. Februar 2012)

_SpongeBob_ schrieb:


> Stehlen lohnt sich und wird mit Geld und Mitleid belohnt.


Das deutet jetzt aber nicht auf hohe Auffassungsgabe hin. Richtig ist doch: Stehlen birgt ein hohes Risiko, Hehlerware ist zudem schwer und immer nur unter Wert verkäuflich. Lohnt also nicht bzw. setzt eine Lage voraus, in der Alternativen fehlen.

Was sich lohnt? Billig kaufen und mit 100-200 Prozent Aufschlag verkaufen, also der alltägliche, legale Handel.


----------



## mightyEx (17. Februar 2012)

jstimming schrieb:


> Hallo Leute, für Themen wie Drogenabhängikeit und soziales habe ich diese thread nicht erstellt.
> Bleiben wir bitte beim Thema.
> Hier gehts um Benachrichtigung und Unterstützung für das Wiederauffinden unserer geliebten Räder.
> 
> DANKE



Vielleicht Post mit Thread verwechselt? Ansonsten mal nen Blick auf Seite 1 werfen. Der Thread ist knapp 10 Jahre vor Deinem Erscheinen ins Leben gerufen worden  .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karsten reincke (17. Februar 2012)

tja, die armen Drogenabhängigen.....

Ich bin natürlich nicht frei von Vorurteilen, denn ich kenne von meinem Berufe her die Opfer solcher Drogenabhängigen. 
-Eltern, deren Kinder süchtig sind
-Mieter, deren Wohnungen mal eben auf der Suche nach irgendwas zu Verscherbelndem ausgeräumt und verwüstet wurden
-Autofahrer, die morgens vor ihrem Auto stehen, dessen Scheiben eingeschlagen wurde, um das Radio/Navi zu stehlen
-Kinder(!), die bei mir erschienen, um den Diebstahl ihres mühsam zusammengesparten erstem Dirtbikes anzuzeigen, immer unterbrochen von Tränen, weil man ja kein Geld mehr hat, um sich ein neues Bike zu leisten.

Natürlich kann man als Sozialarbeiter Mitleid mit Drogensüchtigen haben, Mitleid habe ich aber vorwiegend mit den Opfern dieser Menschen. Es gibt ausreichend Menschen mit schwerer Kindheit, die nicht in Drogensucht und Kriminalität abgleiten. 

Wie schon mehrmals hier in ähnlichen Threads von verschiedenen Usern geschrieben: Die meisten Biker müssen lange und hart für ihre Schmuckstücke arbeiten, und selbst wenn jemand 3-9 Bikes hat, so gibt es niemandem das Recht, sich daran zu bedienen.


----------



## peugeot83 (18. Februar 2012)

Hallo zusammen, 

meiner Ansicht nach sind die meisten Diebstähle aus Kellern / Garagen / Innenhöfen besonders in Großstädten eher professioneller Natur und nicht das Werk von irgendwelchen 'ferngesteuerten' Drogenabhängigen (wobei es solche Fälle geben mag)

Mir wurden letztes Jahr im Abstand von nem halben Jahr ein MTB aus dem Keller und mein  geliebter Stadtflitzer aus dem Innenhof geklaut. Das MTB war im Keller nicht abgeschlossen, wohl aber ein Rennrad (das haben sie aber stehen lassen). Nachdem auch mein Stadtflitzer weg war, bin ich  hier vor Wut fast die Decke hochgegangen. Jetzt kürzlich war schon wieder jemand im Keller und hat da alles aufgebrochen, zum Glück hab ich meinen Renner mittlerweile in der Wohnung stehen. Aber das hört nicht auf, die Typen kommen scheinbar regelmäßig vorbei und sehen sich um. Das sind keine Drogenopfer sondern Berufsdiebe. Die machen nix anderes außer das.

Auf der Suche nach nem fahrbaren Ersatz war ich dann mal zufällig bei nem größeren Händler, der ganz frisch ausgeraubt war. 50 Räder haben die mitgehen lassen... 

Also es ist mMn professionell organisiert... Die Typen gehen gezielt durch die Straßen mit offenen Augen für alles was nicht korrekt abgesichert ist. Dazu zählt prinzipiell auch jede Haustür eines Mehrfamilienhauses. Da braucht man nur zu klingeln und "POST" rufen, und man ist drin. Wenn keiner aufmacht, umso besser, dann weiß man wenigstens dass man ungestört ist. Mit Pickwerkzeugen kann man übliche Türschlösser schneller öffnen als mit jedem Schlüssel, so kommt man dann direkt auch in den Keller und kann sich da in Ruhe umsehen.

Obwohl ich gar nicht so hochwertige Räder habe, habe ich meine Konsequenzen gezogen und zumindest schloßmäßig aufgerüstet. 

Ich darf mal kurz vorstellen : 
-Abus Granit X-Plus 54 als Bügel
-Abus Granit X-Plus als Bordo-Version. 
-Oxford Chain Motorradkette (eher mittelsicher)
-Pragmasis Protector Chain mit Squire SS50CS Schloss
-60 kg Hantelscheiben

Das X-Plus 54 und das Bordo bleiben an den Rädern wenn ich damit unterwegs bin. Wenn das Rad zuhause im Keller steht, wird es wie ein Gefangener in Ketten gelegt, und zwar an ein anderes Fahrrad, an die 60 kg Hantelscheiben (3x20kg, 50mm Innendurchmesser) und ans Kellerregal. Ne andere Möglichkeit das Rad fest anzuschließen gibts bei mir leider nicht, daher auch die Idee mit den Gewichten.

Das Gesamtpaket aus zwei verketteten Rädern plus 60 Kilo Gewicht die enge und recht steile Kellertreppe hoch durch den Flur bis ins Diebesauto zu wuchten, wäre schon extremst hart. Ich hoffe irgendwie darauf, dass ein Dieb mein Werk sieht und sich denkt "NE, das lassen wir"  
Aber so richtig gesichert gegen Wegtragen ist es halt damit auch nicht. Falls ihr noch Ideen habt, her damit.

Als letzte Bastion steht noch eine aufgerüstete Hausratversicherung. Die sollte dann aber auch reichen.  

Dass die Diebe mein Rennrad damals stehen gelassen haben, verleitet zu der Aussage, dass man es tendenziell auf 'leichte' Beute abgesehen hat. Denn den Renner hätten sie einfach wegtragen können, der war nicht festgemacht...


----------



## RuhrRadler (18. Februar 2012)

_SpongeBob_ schrieb:


> Lobet den Herrn! Halleluja!
> 
> Wenn ich soetwas lese, könnte ich fast :kotz:  !
> 
> ...


Ich würde Dir fast wünschen, dass Du einen geliebten Menschen verlierst und Du halb wahnsinnig wirst weil Du die Trauer nicht verarbeiten kannst.Bestimmt würdest Du früher oder später zur Flasche greifen um dann irgendwann zu merken, dass Alkohol deine seelischen schmerzen nicht meht dämpfen kann.
Dann würdest du dich auf den Weg machen, zum Bahnhof oder einem Kumpel, von nem Nachbarn, von dem Du weißt dass er was stärkeres hat für Dich... und der wird dir dann sagen "Mach den Arm frei...erstes mal umsonst".
Oder ich würde Dir wünschen ,dass du z.B. beim biken schwer verunglückst und dein Leben lang starke Schmerzen hast.
Du würdest von deinem Arzt natürlich Analgetika bekommen, erst so Zeug wie Novaminsulfon, Ibuprofen und andere NSAID, dann wirkt das aber nach einem Jahr evtl. nicht mehr und Du bekommst leichte Opiate verschrieben.
Wenn Du dann nach 5 Jahren , schmerztechnisch austherapiert bist und selbst Fentanyl nicht mehr wirkt ...ja dann kriechst du auf der Suche nach Schmerzstillung zum Bahnhof oder zum Kumpel....
Das alles wünsche ich Dir natürlich nicht, ich möchte jedoch klarstellen, dass Kaum einer hergeht und sich sagt" hey ich werd jetzt Junkie und klaue Bikes um mir aus Spaß nen Schuss zu setzen"

Ps: Ich bin Pfleger in einer psychiatrischen Klinik und habe die oben genannte Fälle und viele ähnliche Schiksale miterleben dürfen.
So und jetzt kram mal bitte deinen letzten Rest Empathie raus und denk mal etwas nach...länger als 5 Minuten ! ;-)

und sorry für OT


----------



## mcgyver2k (19. Februar 2012)

Gestern in Darmstadt gestohlen:

Diesmal bin ich wirklich sauer, mein bestes Pferd wurde gestern zwischen 1 und 2 Uhr keine 100 m vom Polizeirevier gestohlen. Hinweise an 0176 63266027. Ich will die Sau haben die das gemacht hat.




CIMG1073 von mcgyver2k auf Flickr

Rahmen/Gabel: komplett gecleant und gelackt, an Kratzern kommt teilweise Pink durch, keinerlei Schriftzüge
Steuersatz wurde mitlackiert.
Felgen: 40er in Rahmenfarbe, 3L3T gespeicht, hinten Duomatic, vorne Maillard Hochflansch, Fat Franks in Creme mit einzelnem Bremsplatten bis auf die Karkasse.
Kurbel: polierte 105er mit 4mm Edelstahlkettenblatt und Monoschiene beides aus Forumslaseraktionen
Vorbau: 0815 Rennradteil
Lenker: 64 breites Omateil in Schwarz, viele Lackmacken, dunkelbraune Lederschraubgriffe
Sattel: Brooks Conquest ind ziemlich dunkel und nachspannbedürftig
Kette ist ein fettes 3/16 Industrieteil
In der Sattelstütze ist der Akku fürs licht versteckt, inkl Tamya Ladeanschluss und Schalter. Scheinwerfer ist ein sehr seltenes stück mit Gitter und auf LED umgebaut, Bulletrücklicht ebenfalls auf LED umgebaut, alle Kabel innen verlegt.
Lampenhalter vorne selbst gebogen und getwistet aus 3 mm VA Blech.
Pedale rechts XT Bärentatze mit Alukäfig, links LX oder so in gleicher Form aber mit Stahlkäfig
Keine Bremse vorne

Insgesamt eine eher auffällige Kiste an der so gut wie Kein Teil von der Stange ist.


----------



## _SpongeBob_ (19. Februar 2012)

RuhrRadler schrieb:


> _*Ich würde Dir*_ fast *wünschen*, dass Du einen geliebten Menschen verlierst und Du halb wahnsinnig wirst weil Du die Trauer nicht verarbeiten kannst*.Bestimmt würdest Du früher oder später zur Flasche greifen um dann irgendwann zu merken, dass Alkohol deine seelischen schmerzen nicht meht dämpfen kann*.
> *Dann würdest du dich auf den Weg machen, zum Bahnhof oder einem Kumpel*, von nem Nachbarn, von dem Du weißt dass er was stärkeres hat für Dich... und der wird dir dann sagen "Mach den Arm frei...erstes mal umsonst".
> *Oder ich würde Dir wünschen* ,dass du z.B. beim biken schwer verunglückst und dein Leben lang starke Schmerzen hast.
> Du würdest von deinem Arzt natürlich Analgetika bekommen, erst so Zeug wie Novaminsulfon, Ibuprofen und andere NSAID, dann wirkt das aber nach einem Jahr evtl. nicht mehr und Du bekommst leichte Opiate verschrieben.
> ...



"Interessante" Einschätzungen meiner Psyche...  Du kennst mich nicht persönlich, kommst aber zu so einer Schlussfolgerung und bist obendrein auch noch völlig widersprüchlich. Erst möchtest Du mir dieses und jenes nicht wünschen und dann doch.

1. Ich möchte nicht zuviel aus meinem Leben erzählen, aber ich kann Dir sagen, dass ich in den letzten 5 Jahren vier geliebte Menschen verloren habe. Es war hart, aber ich habe nicht zur Flasche gegriffen und auch niemanden darum gebeten, mir einen Schuss zu setzen! 

2. Wie kommst Du überhaupt zu so einer "Fehleinschätzung" oder besser gesagt, zu so einem völligen Schwachsinn?! Nur weil Du als Pfleger in einer psychatrischen Klinik arbeitest - empirisch ausgedrückt eine Teilmenge _siehst_ - , kannst Du nicht einfach auf die Grundgesamtheit oder einzelne Individuen schliessen. Wie gesagt, völliger Schwachsinn. 

3. Mir sind die "Schicksale" mehr oder weniger egal, was Drogenabhängige oder Berufskriminelle betrifft. Es gibt ihnen nicht das Recht, anderen zu schaden - egal, ob es um Räder, Autos, Wohnungen geht. Diese Typen sind Menschen, die einen Verstand besitzen und den sie auch einsetzen können. Ein Bekannter von mir war (unbeabsichtigt - weitere Erläuterung würde den Rahmen sprengen) Alkoholiker, doch ist er nie auf die Idee gekommen, anderen Menschen wie auch immer zu schaden. Er hat sein Gehirn eingeschaltet (und das für einen Alkoholiker nach relativ kurzer Zeit) und _SEINEM PROBLEM_ ein Ende gesetzt und ist nun sauber! Das sind Menschen, für die ich Mitleid und Respekt empfinden kann und das auch tue. 

4. Auch wenn man mich hier immer wieder angreifen mag, es ändert nichts an der Tatsache, dass die Tatsache bestehen bleibt:

Täter werden zu Opfern und Opfer zu Tätern. Vielleicht sollten mal einige darüber _nachdenken_, denn das ist heutzutage ein Faktum!


----------



## floggel (19. Februar 2012)

mcgyver2k schrieb:


> Diesmal bin ich wirklich sauer, mein bestes Pferd wurde gestern zwischen 1 und 2 Uhr keine 100 m vom Polizeirevier gestohlen. Hinweise an 0176 63266027. Ich will die Sau haben die das gemacht hat.


Autsch, man sollte eigentlich denken, dass es unauffällig genug war. Wie war der Hobel denn gesichert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RuhrRadler (19. Februar 2012)

Sorry  Schwammkopf aber Du  bist halt anscheinend einfach ein egozentrischer Kindskopf, alles dreht sich nur um Dich.
Und eigentlich ist mir DEIN Schiksal ziemlich egal...wer lässt sich bitteschön 2 mal beklauen und wird nicht klüger daraus ? LoL<-empirisch ausgedrückt


----------



## mcgyver2k (20. Februar 2012)

floggel schrieb:


> Autsch, man sollte eigentlich denken, dass es unauffällig genug war. Wie war der Hobel denn gesichert?



Gesichert wars nur mit nem einfachen Spiralschloss. Unauffällig ist der Hobel nicht, aber halt auch nicht besonders wertvoll. Mir wurden hier aber auch schon 2 echte Schrotteimer geklaut die man aufm Flohmarkt für nen 10er bekommt. Da schmerzt das kaputte Schloss und der Fussweg nach Hause mehr als der Verlust des Rades. Keine Ahnung was in den Köpfen dieser Typen vorgeht.


----------



## Matthias32 (20. Februar 2012)

Da ich ein sozialer Typ bin:

- Zwei oder deri hochwertige (!) Schlösser verwenden !
- Es gibt Straßenlaternen etc. wo Du Dein Bike fest und mehrfach anschließen solltest. Mit einem Bolzenschneider in der Tasche knacke ich Dir (fast) jedes Schloß in Sekunden. Bei mehreren Schlössern dauert dies länger und dies schreckt ab. Bedeutet für Dich aber auch: Mitdenken und einen gewissen "Mehraufwand".
- Schau Dich um: Hat es hier viele Passanten oder ist dies eine "dunkle Gasse"? (... ein reger Verkehr an Passanten hält Diebe ab.)
- Wo kann ich dass Bike sicher reinstellen? Wohnung, Bekannte, Freunde, Arbeitsstelle?

Gruß


----------



## _SpongeBob_ (20. Februar 2012)

RuhrRadler schrieb:


> Sorry  Schwammkopf aber Du  bist halt anscheinend einfach ein egozentrischer Kindskopf, alles dreht sich nur um Dich.
> Und eigentlich ist mir DEIN Schiksal ziemlich egal...wer lässt sich bitteschön 2 mal beklauen und wird nicht klüger daraus ? LoL<-empirisch ausgedrückt



Lesen und Verstehen scheinen nicht wirklich Deine Stärke zu sein...

Ich schrieb folgendes:



> Mir wurden auch zwei verdammt teure Räder gestohlen!


und nicht, dass mir das zwei mal passiert ist.

Wenn es um _mein Eigentum_ und _meine Kraft und Mühe_ geht, _mir etwas von meinem Lohn zu leisten_, dann ist das ein natürliches Charakterelement, dass jeder in sich hat. Oder willst Du das in Abrede stellen?

Man arbeitet und trägt mit seiner Leistung zu der Gesellschaft mit bei. Das ist _positiv_. Wenn man jedoch mit seinen eigenen Problemen nicht klar kommt und und der Gesellschaft durch sein Handeln schadet, ist das _negativ_!

Das war, ist und bleibt meine Aussage und Einstellung! 

Es ist schon sehr peinlich, Dir meine Ausführungen noch einmal erklären zu müssen. Du verstehst meine logische Argumentation und Schlussfolgerung nicht, sondern titulierst mich nur als egozentrischen Kindskopf. 

Ich stehe mit meiner Aussage und Einstellung nicht alleine da. Dieser Thread ist hierfür die perfekte Plattform.

Die "sozialen" "Gutmenschen" können ja mal die Geschädigten damit trösten, dass man ja für diese armen Täter bzw. Opfer und Berufskriminelle Mitleid haben muss. Sie können ja nichts für Ihr trauriges Schicksal. Wenn man diesem Argumentationsstrang folgt, so kommt man zwangsläufig zu dem Fazit, dass kriminelles Handeln offensichtlich nicht falsch ist.

Man braucht nur einen "guten und nachvollziehbaren" Grund und die Welt ist wieder in Ordnung.

Was für eine tolle Welt das doch wäre...


----------



## RuhrRadler (20. Februar 2012)

Ja Ok es tut mir leid, dass du und manch andere nicht in der Lage sind ihr hart erarbeitetes Eigentum ausreichend zu sichern.
Vielleicht kommst du mal vorbei, dann nehm ich Dich auf den Schoß und mach ganz lieb Eieiei. Ich zeig Dir dann auch wie man seine Räder richtig abschließt und aufbewahrt, so dass sie nicht gestohlen werden können.
Ich wäre übrigens viel besser in der Lage deine tollen und anspruchsvollen  Texte zu verstehen, wenn Du nur etwas ausführlicher schreiben würdest...von Dir könnte ich nämlich bestimmt auch ganz doll, viel lernen...also öffne Dich, lass es raus.


----------



## guy-inkognito (20. Februar 2012)

> Ja Ok es tut mir leid, dass du und manch andere nicht in der Lage sind ihr hart erarbeitetes Eigentum ausreichend zu sichern.



Selbst wenn das Rad nur mit einem Billigschloss gesichert ist, bleibt es trotzdem Diebstahl und keiner hat das Recht deswegen einfach das Rad zu klauen. Es hat halt nicht jeder eine Wohnung, die groß genug ist um mehrere Räder unterzustellen. Und wenn man den Thread liest, stellt man fest, dass auch gut gesicherte Räder immer wieder geklaut werden.


----------



## ROCKBIKE_4X_NDW (20. Februar 2012)

Man kann sein Rad sichern wie man will, aber es gibt IMMER einen Weg, es zu stehlen!


----------



## RuhrRadler (21. Februar 2012)

Schaut mal, eigentlich schaue ich in diesen Thread nur, um eventuell helfen zu kÃ¶nnen falls ich mal irgendwo ein gestohlenes Rad wiedererkenne.
Wenn dann aber Hasstiraden und Lynchandrohungen  gegen bestimmte Gruppierungen gerichtet werden, dann vergeht mir dazu die Lust, vor allem wenn es da um Leute geht, denen  gegenÃ¼ber ich  therapeutisch verpflichtet bin.
Und wer nun mal sein xxxxâ¬ Rad an irgend einem Bahnhof mit einer Gitarrensaite ( achtung Ãbertreibung) festbindet, der ist nunmal genau so mitschuld, wie jemand der sein Auto unabgeschlossen parkt.
Ich kann aus beruflichen GrÃ¼nden annÃ¤hernd nachvollziehen wie Entzugserscheinungen sich anfÃ¼hlen und was man alles dafÃ¼r tut ,das sie wieder weggehen. Sowas durfte ich schon hÃ¤ufiger miterleben .
Ebenso weiÃ ich daÃ an fÃ¼r sich kaum ein Junkie als solcher zur Welt gekommen ist und erst recht nicht als ********* und Dieb.
Dies klarzustellen war mein Anliegen als ich auf Spongebob geantwortet habe.
Alles Folgende war nur geschrieben um Spongebob zu Ã¤rgern und das hat ja auch gut geklappt^^... sorry Sponge, es tut mir Leid( ehrlich jetzt)
Hauptberufliche Fahrddiebe, die dies nicht aus Verzweiflung heraus tun, verabscheue ich selbstverstÃ¤ndlich auch.
Leidergottes ist die Welt nicht mehr wie in den 50/60er wo mein Vater mit seinen Freunden zum See geradelt ist, alle ihre RÃ¤der auf die Wiese gelegt haben und diese dann am Abend auch dort wiedergefunden haben.

Letzter Post hier.

GrÃ¼Ãe


----------



## peh (21. Februar 2012)

RuhrRadler schrieb:


> Wenn dann aber Hasstiraden und  Lynchandrohungen  gegen bestimmte Gruppierungen gerichtet werden, dann  vergeht mir dazu die Lust


Da es hier keinen "Thanks"- bzw. "Like"-Button gibt, manuell:

*:thanks*


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (21. Februar 2012)

RuhrRadler schrieb:


> Ja Ok es tut mir leid, dass du und manch andere nicht in der Lage sind ihr hart erarbeitetes Eigentum ausreichend zu sichern.
> Vielleicht kommst du mal vorbei, dann nehm ich Dich auf den Schoß und mach ganz lieb Eieiei. Ich zeig Dir dann auch wie man seine Räder richtig abschließt und aufbewahrt, so dass sie nicht gestohlen werden können.



FAIL! da fällt einem nichts mehr ein......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## justparty (21. Februar 2012)

Das Thema war auch in einer der letzten Folgen vom Großstadt-Revier zu sehen. Da stahl ein Junge im Auftrag eines Kriminellen Fahrräder und anschließend gingen die Räder nach Polen oder noch weiter weg. Ein verdeckter Ermittler stahl sein eigenes Rad und präsentierte es den Bösen Buben. Diese sagten: "Das gibt nen Kaffee Partner Top Job gemacht.*"
*Am Ende siegten die Guten. Ich sicher mein Rad auch immer und überall, man weiß ja nie.


----------



## KaffeeToGo (21. Februar 2012)

_SpongeBob_ schrieb:


> Man arbeitet und trägt mit seiner Leistung zu der Gesellschaft mit bei. Das ist _positiv_. Wenn man jedoch mit seinen eigenen Problemen nicht klar kommt und und der Gesellschaft durch sein Handeln schadet, ist das _negativ_!


----------



## mightyEx (21. Februar 2012)

Ich find das ja grundsätzlich nicht verkehrt sich über bestimmte Dinge wie Schlösser (Prävention generell), Erfahrungen etc. auszutauschen. Aber bitte, bitte nutzt doch diesen Thread primär für MELDUNGEN (aka lost+found) über einen Diebstahl (oder mehrere Diebstähle) oder auch aufgefundene Fahrräder bzw. Pressemeldungen über aufgefundene Fahrräder.

Das der Thread festgepinnt ist, hat sicher einen Grund .

Das gleitet langsam ab, wie bei den Themen zu den Elektro-Bikes .


----------



## mhosala (26. Februar 2012)

a


----------



## janes (27. Februar 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

meinem Kumpel ist (wahrscheinlich) vor ca. 2 Wochen sein Canyon Nerve  aus dem Keller gestohlen worden. Der Zeitpunkt des Diebstahls ist nicht  mehr so genau zu rekonstruieren. Gestohlen im Zentrum von BI.

Falls es noch nicht in Einzelteile zerlegt und irgendwo verscherbelt  wurde, habe ich die Hoffnung, dass es irgendwo in der Region wieder  auftauchen könnte.



 

 




Zur Austattung:

Canyon Nerve XC Rahmen (nagelneu / weiß / minimale Delle am Oberrohr)
Shimano XTR Ausstattung komplett
Formula RX Bremse in schwarz matt
Tune Edelweisz Laufradsatz / Tune King Kong Naben
Magura Durin 120M Gabel

Die übrigen Komponenten sind wenig auffällig (Ritchey, etc.)... 

Falls irgendjemandem was Verdächtiges auffallen sollte (zumindest der  Edelweisz Laufradsatz und die 120mm Gabel sind nicht so häufig) - oder  unmoralische Angebote bekommt - wäre ich über eine Nachricht dankbar!

Grüße
jan


----------



## knackundback (27. Februar 2012)

Moin...

leider muss ich hier jetzt auch etwas reinstellen,zwar nicht für mich aber es ist genau so ärgerlich als wäre es das eigene Bike! Einfach eine riesen Sauerei!!

Stelle das hier für einen Kollegen rein! Bei ihm wurde genau wie in dem vorherigen post in den abgeschlossenen Keller eingebrochen und zwei Bikes geklaut! Leider ist auch hier nicht der genaue Zeitpunkt des Diebstahls bekannt,der Keller wurde auch hier ca. 1 bis 2 Wochen nicht betreten!

Das ganze ist in Essen passiert,genauer im Südviertel! Das Commencal Meta ist nach unserer Meinung das einzige in Essen, also sehr auffällig!Wenn jemand das Bike in Essen sichten sollte kann er/sie sicher sein das es nicht dem darauf befindlichen Fahrer gehört und ihn gepflegt vom Rad hauen,schiessen,schuppsen,kloppen etc...wenn es der falsche war und er selber Biker ist wird er es verstehen und von rechtlichen schritten absehen!  

Hier ein paar Daten und Fotos!








Commencal Meta 55, Größe L, wie Abbildung mit folgenden Detailänderungen:
- andere Reifen (Schwalbe Fat Albert), 
- versenkbare Sattelstütze (CrankBrohters)
- weiße Pedale (Bärentatzen), 
- SLX Kurbel
- ergonomische Griffe
- schwarzer Sattel mit Mulde
- 140er Talas Gabel ohne Steckachse









Giant Cypher, Größe S, wie Abbildung mit folgenden Detailänderungen:
- andere Reifen (Schwalbe Nobby Nic)
- ergonomische Griffe
- Pedale (Bärentatzen)
- SLX Kurbel
- Rahmennummer: GL 77 46 34


sachdienliche Hinweise bitte hier melden

         Roland Krüger, 01751824182


----------



## san_andreas (27. Februar 2012)

Genau wegen solchen Einbrüchen stehen meine Räder in der Wohnung und auf dem Balkon.


----------



## DerJoe (27. Februar 2012)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Genau wegen solchen Einbrüchen stehen meine Räder in der Wohnung...



Wie bei mir. Und mein Hund liegt an der Tür. Und der will garantiert nicht nur spielen. Amtlich anerkannte Bestie mit Maulkorbzwang.   (Hund wurde von mehreren Vorbesitzern versaut und verbringt bei mir sein Gnadenbrot, weil ihn sonst niemand handeln kann)

Aber ich halte die Augen offen. Ich bezweifel allerdings, dass die in Essen auftauchen. Dazu sind sie doch zu selten und der Wiedererkennungswert zu hoch. Ich vermute, die stecken in irgendeinem Auto auf einem der Autotransporter, die vom Autokino in Richtung Osten fahren. Aber man weiss ja nie.


----------



## mibau (29. Februar 2012)

Hallo Leute, einem Kollegen von mir wurde die Tage sein nicolai aus dem   Keller gestohlen....in STUTTGART....wer was sieht weiÃ melden....hier seine message:

... irgend so ein ********* hat irgendwann in den letzten Tagen meinen Keller aufgebrochen und mein Rad mitgenommen.
 Das Bild ist leider nicht ganz aktuell, mittlerweile ist ein anderer   Laufradsatz, ein oversized Lenker und ein goldener Vorbau dran (hab nur   kein aktuelleres Bild gefunden).
 Rahmen: Nicolai Helius in Schwarz/Gold eloxiert 
 Rahmennummer: S2276-2429-1057-1142
 Gabel: Magura Wotan
 LaufrÃ¤der: ZTR Flow Felgen mit Superstar Switch Evo Naben
Bremsen: Avid Elixir 5
 Kurbelgarnitur: Shimano XT
 Schaltung: Shimano SLX
 SattelstÃ¼tze: Gravity Dropper
 ich weiÃ, die Chance ist klein, aber haltet bitte die Augen offen. Wer's mir wieder bringt, bekommt 300â¬ ;-)
 So helle kann der Typ nicht gewesen sein, meine 4 Ã¼brigen LaufradsÃ¤tze,   die 2 Federgabeln und den anderen Rahmen, den ich noch im Keller hab,   hat er dagelassen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4mate (29. Februar 2012)

Wichtige Angabe fehlt: WO?

Auch im Lokalforum posten, Bikemarkt, Quoka, Ebay in den nächsten Wochen beobachten


----------



## mibau (29. Februar 2012)

4mate schrieb:


> Wichtige Angabe fehlt: WO?
> 
> Auch im Lokalforum posten, Bikemarkt, Quoka, Ebay in den nächsten Wochen beobachten




thx, habs vergessen ;-)


----------



## wildbiker (29. Februar 2012)

Auch noch im Nicolai-Forum posten...


----------



## Radlerdepp (2. März 2012)

Wenn schon sichern, dann richtig, ja. Damit bin ich einverstanden - das ist ja auch vernünftig. Aber...

Als ich noch in Passau studierte, fuhr ich immer mit dem Rad zur Uni. Das war so ein altes blaues Bulls 7005 aus dem Jahr 2003 für 500 Euro. Abgeschlossen wurde es immer mit einer gehärteten Kette mit 15mm ()Durchmesser und einem Vorhängeschloss von ABUS mit ähnlichen Eigenschaften. So ähnlich wie die kryptonite new york 1210, nur ohne Nylonüberzug.

Eines Abends in 2008, als ich für meine Abschlussarbeit im RZ gebüffelt hatte, hatte jemand versucht, das Rad zu klauen. Die Kette haben die nicht durchbeißen können (zu hart für einen Bolzen-schneider), auch mit dem Schloss hatten die kein Glück.

Daraufhin haben die auf mein Rad so lange eingetreten, bis es komplett zerschrottet war, Speichen durchgebissen, alle Bowdenzüge durchgebissen, Bremsgriffe/Umschaltgriffe runter getreten, die Schaltung hat ausgeschaut wie von einem Krokodil zerkaut, Federgabel verbogen, Felgen waren auch nicht mehr rund, Reifen zerschnitten, Ausfallenden eingetreten und der Sattel war auch weg. 

Also Totalschaden. Davor schützt leider nur eine Hausratvers. mit Fahrrad-Klausel. Für meinem neuen copperhead3 2012 werde ich aus Prinzip kein Schloss kaufen - dadurch wird man nur dazu verleitet, das Rad irgendwo abzustellen. Also - entweder Vers. (wenns aus dem Keller/Wohnung gestohlen wird) oder nie aus den Händen lassen.


----------



## Matthias32 (2. März 2012)

Scheiß Vandalismus!


Ich musste vor ein paar Tagen mein MTB in Leipzig für eine halbe Nacht abstellen. Dachte ich nehme eine gut frequentierte Straße (Kneipen) und habe drei (!) Schlösser verwendet.
Dachte mir, da sind sehr viele Passanten und da wird ja keiner versuchen drei Schlösser durchzunagen. Meine dies wäre ja "etwas" auffällig.
Morgens um 2:00 Uhr: Reifen durchgestochen ...

Einmal (!) stelle ich mein Rad irgendwo ab und dann ...


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (2. März 2012)

leider einmal zuviel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mightyEx (2. März 2012)

Radlerdepp schrieb:


> Daraufhin haben die auf mein Rad so lange eingetreten, bis es komplett zerschrottet war, Speichen durchgebissen, alle Bowdenzüge durchgebissen, Bremsgriffe/Umschaltgriffe runter getreten, die Schaltung hat ausgeschaut wie von einem Krokodil zerkaut, Federgabel verbogen, Felgen waren auch nicht mehr rund, Reifen zerschnitten, Ausfallenden eingetreten und der Sattel war auch weg.



 da wollten die Rabauken anscheinend auf Nummer sicher gehen .

Deshalb nutze ich zum Abstellen grundsätzlich ne Stadtschlampe. Das verhindert zwar keinen Vandalismus, aber im Fall des Falles ist der finanzielle Schaden nicht ganz so groß.
Ob auch die Hausrat zahlt, hängt wohl vom Vertrag ab. Bei vielen wird bei Vandalismus (Sachbeschädigung) nicht gezahlt.


----------



## Matthias32 (2. März 2012)

Ich bin ein sozialer Mensch. Aber hätte ich denjenigen dabei gesehen .... ich glaube ich würde denjenigen die Finger einzeln brechen. 

Hatte so einen Hals: 9 Stunden geschuftet und dann dass Bike zum Bahnhof schieben.... juhu ... knappe Stunde Fußmarsch.


Gibt es eigentlich eine Versicherung für so einen Fall? 
Bsp.: Drei Schlösser, gut frequentierte Straße und dann Vandalismus?

Hat jemand eine Versicherung, die für so einen Fall aufkommen würde?
Ich denke tendenziell kaum, dass eine Versicherung so "blöde" wäre, dafür aufzukommen. Oder diese wäre sehr teuer. 
Aber vielleicht hat hier jemand so eine?

Dass Problem ist: Da ich ausschließlich bike und kein Auto habe, war ich in dieser Nacht auf dass MTB angewiesen. 

Gruß

Matthias


----------



## _SpongeBob_ (2. März 2012)

Matthias32 schrieb:


> Ich bin ein sozialer Mensch. Aber hätte ich denjenigen dabei gesehen .... ich glaube ich würde denjenigen die Finger einzeln brechen.



Bitte nicht so harte Worte, ok?!

Du musst Mitleid und Verständnis mit diesem Gesindel haben. Sie hatten alle ein schweres Leben und können nicht auf andere Weise ihr Geld verdienen...


----------



## Matthias32 (2. März 2012)

Seit wann hat denn Sachbeschädigung etwas mit "Geld verdienen" zu tun?
Ich sehe da keinen Zusammenhang noch einen Sinn ...
Dies scheint mir eine verfehlte Retourkutsche Deinerseits zu sein.


----------



## _SpongeBob_ (2. März 2012)

> Aber* ich möchte Dich auch bitten, dass Elend dieser Menschen zu sehen*  und wie gesagt, ich sage dies den Leuten auch direkt, dass sie gerade  ******* bauen.


Sie _wollten(!) _Dein Rad stehlen und da sie es nicht hingekriegt haben, haben sie es komplett zerstört. Das ist _versuchter Diebstahl_ und _Sachbeschädigung _dazu.

Deine eigene Aussage war,  dass Du Ihnen, wenn Du da gewesen wärst, die Finger hättes brechen  wollen/können.

Also, Retourkutsche? Nein. Feststellung? Ja.


----------



## wildbiker (2. März 2012)

Selbst vor Pizzafahrer-Fahrrädern machen die hier nicht halt... Tatort: Leipzig (eine der etwas betuchteren Gegenden)...

Sollte ich einen ebenfalls erwischen...


----------



## SNow Inc. (4. März 2012)

Hi Community,

innerhalb der letzten Woche wurde mein Canyon Torque FRX 9 (Baujahr 2007) aus meinem Keller, Adolfstr. Dresden-Trachau, geklaut.

fotos.mtb-news.de/img/photos/9/0/7/5/3/_/medium/DSC00024.JPG
fotos.mtb-news.de/f/m6/h4/m6h48xzqbq6v/medium_one.jpg
fotos.mtb-news.de/f/fn/r0/fnr0on2wru0j/medium_two.jpg

Bittet haltet Augen und Ohren offen.

Informationen bitte an mich oder die Polizei.

Vielen Danke

Grüße SNow


----------



## Oldschoolie (4. März 2012)

Bittesehr


----------



## Tobi555 (4. März 2012)

4mate schrieb:


> Wichtige Angabe fehlt: WO?
> 
> Auch im Lokalforum posten, Bikemarkt, Quoka, Ebay in den nächsten Wochen beobachten


 
Ich kann euch empfehlen auch mal auf dieser Seite ab und an vorbeizuschauen.
Den Hintergrund werde ich die Tage mal schreiben (wenn alles in trockenen Tüchern ist  )


----------



## Mehrsau (5. März 2012)

http://sport.bazos.sk/inzerat/13644212/Karbonova-Strela-Vaha-114kg-Cena-1500eur.php

omfg... klar... 1.500.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## clk2106 (5. März 2012)

hi leute,
mir wurde am weekend (freitag nachmittag/früher abend) mein renner und die oben gezeigten mtb geklaut. 
sollte jemand etwas finden, auf ebay oder sonst wo, ist hehlerware!!!
bitte info an mich, sollts jemandem auffallen...
bikes wurden in Linz/österreich aus dem keller entwendet!
danke!
clk


----------



## 4mate (5. März 2012)

Siehe Post 3.109


----------



## Tobi555 (5. März 2012)

Noch ein Tipp

Eventuell hier auch die Rahmennummer dazuschreiben.
Googelt ein potenzieller Käufer nach der Nummer stößt er evtl. auf die Seite hier.


----------



## Matthias32 (5. März 2012)

Schönes Bike. Ich wage es mich mal unbeliebt zu machen. 
Aber wie sichert Ihr Eure Bikes? Ich verstehe dies echt nicht, wie man sich solche teuren Bikes klauen lassen kann. 

Ich musste früher hartes Lehrgeld bezahlen. Inzwischen "ticke" ich da ganz anders. Auch wenn ich keine MTBs für mehrere tausend Euro fahre. 
Mein Cube hat 780 Euro gekostet und mein Germatec 350 Euro. Trotzdem habe ich hart dafür gearbeitet. Ergo, möchte ich diese nicht verschenken.
So einmal eine andere Perspektive von mir, auch wenn ich mich damit nicht beliebt mache:

- Kein Keller oder Schuppen ist sicher. Mit einem einfachen Brecheisen ist jede Keller-oder Schuppentür in wenigen Sekunden offen. Die Diebe wissen sehr genau wo was zu holen ist.
- In jeder Wohnung sollte es einen Flur geben, wo ich zur Not eine Kommode ihren Platz räumen muss, damit ich meine Bikes dort abstellen kann.
- Ich verwende inzwischen drei Schlösser (ein Bügelschloss und zwei dicke Ketten mit entsprechenden Schlössern), wenn ich mein Bike mal draußen abstellen muss.
- Dann auch nur von Passanten gut frenquentierte Wege, welche gut beleuchtet sind verwenden.
- Immer an Zäunen etc. anschließen und beide Felgen mit anschließen. 
Gerade Dank der Schnellspanner ist ein Reifen sonst weg. Also Vorderrad, Rahmen und Hinterrad getrennt sichern.
-Es gibt eine Fahrradversicherung, die ich heute abgeschlossen habe:
http://www.arag.de/fahrraddiebstahlschutz/?AID=1
In der Versicherungspolice wird erwähnt, dass Fahrräder in Schuppen und Kellern abgeschlossen sein müssen. Wie schon erwähnt ... eine klapprige alte Kellertür ist kein Hinderniss für Diebe. 
- Über die Codierung von Bikes bin ich mir noch unschlüsssig. Ein gut codiertes Bike scheint mir aber einen Diebstahl unter Verwendung der genannten Sicherheitsmaßnahmen einen Diebstahl noch unaktrakktiver zu machen, da diese nur mitells erheblicher Schäden am Rahmen zu entfernen sind und eine codierte Anschrift des Besitzers enthalten. 
- Die Rahmennummer selber kontrollieren (sind oft schlecht lesbar, überlackiert usw.) und beim Händler gegen eigene Kontrolle und Bescheinigung eintragen lassen. Wenn da aus einer "o" eine "O" wird, so versagt jeder Polizeicomputer.
- Da die Polizei kaum Kontrollen durchführt ... aktuelle Fotos machen. Wo ist die Rahmennummer? Besonderheiten die für jeden verständlich sind im "worst case" angeben. 

Ich möchte mich mit diesem Beitrag über niemanden stellen, der bestohlen wurde. 
Wie schon erwähnt, konnte ich Diebstähle nur gegen Lehrgeld die letzten Jahre vermeiden. Wie ich jüngst erleben musste, hatte mein Bike dies nicht gegen Vandalismus geschützt. 
Ich achte sehr streng auf diese "Leitlinien" und seit dem ist mir kein Bike mehr gestohlen worden. Dass dies manchen potenziellen Dieb nervt und dieser dann aus Wut dass Bike zerstört ... 
Dies scheinen mir aber die wenigsten Übergriffe zu sein. Viele checken nur schnell ab, wo sie schnell zuschlagen können und gehen dann weiter, wenn sie auf so ein Bike treffen. Wenn man mal ehrlich mit offenen Augen aus der Sicht eines Diebes rumläuft, finden sich da ja genügend andere schlecht gesicherte Bikes.

So möchte ich mich nicht über Geschädigte stellen. Sondern versuchen eine sachliche "Diskussion" oder gegenseitigen Austausch anzuregen, wie man sein Bike besser sichern kann. Sich also einmal selbstkritisch zu hinterfragen. Damit meine ausdrücklich nicht, dass ich Diebstahl für gut heißen würde oder dergleichen. Es geht hier um einen ehrlichen Austausch von Betroffenen und dem gemeinsamen finden von Prävantativmaßnahmen.

Gruß

Matthias


----------



## peh (5. März 2012)

Gibt es eigentlich schon Therapeuten, die sich auf die Angst, bestohlen zu werden, spezialisiert haben? Oder auf den deutschen Drang, selbst Schlösser noch mit Schlössern zu sichern?

Ich würde behaupten, dass mehr Deutsche an Krebs erkranken als dass sie Fahrräder an Diebe verlieren. Letzteres scheint jedoch der herbere Schicksalsschlag.


----------



## mightyEx (5. März 2012)

Matthias32 schrieb:


> - Die Rahmennummer selber kontrollieren (sind oft schlecht lesbar, überlackiert usw.) und beim Händler gegen eigene Kontrolle und Bescheinigung eintragen lassen. Wenn da aus einer "o" eine "O" wird, so versagt jeder Polizeicomputer.



Der "Polizeicomputer" ist nur so schlau, wie er von den Kollegen gefüttert wird. Andererseits besitzt das System auch eine Phonetik-Suche. Du hast mich da aber auf eine Idee gebracht, etwas zu testen (keine Bange, natürlich nicht im "scharfen System" sondern auf der "Spielwiese" ).


----------



## mightyEx (5. März 2012)

Back to topic

http://www.berlin.de/polizei/presse-fahndung/archiv/367010/index.html

Vielleicht ist ja das ein oder andere Bike dabei. Im Lokalforum wurde bereits hingewiesen.


----------



## Matthias32 (5. März 2012)

@ peh

So deutsch in Deinem Sinne bin ich nicht. 


@ mygtheyex


Meiner Meinung nach nach reagieren Polizeizeicomputer nur nach korrekter Eingababe. Und dies möchte ich gerne empirisch bestätigen.


----------



## mightyEx (5. März 2012)

Also eins weiß ich mit Sicherheit - die Länge der Rahmennummer ist nicht ausschlaggebend. Ich kann also einen Bruchteil eingeben und bekomme eine Liste. Aber wie schon erwähnt, ich werde mal diese KI etwas testen  .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -SHREDDER- (6. März 2012)

WÃ¼rde mich nicht wundern, wenn das Teil nicht auch von einem Langfinger ist...

http://sport.bazos.sk/inzerat/13375309/Santacruz-V10.php

Und ein Glory mit den Parts fÃ¼r 2300â¬?

http://sport.bazos.sk/inzerat/12456815/Giant-Glory.php


----------



## DrMainhattan (7. März 2012)

Hochverdächtig, MONDRAKER bei Ebay...

*rausgenommen weil zuviel negative Resonanz, werde hier nix mehr posten*


----------



## Aldar (7. März 2012)

woran machst du es fest? evtl. weil er sich beim (neu)preis hat übers ohr hauen lassen? 
http://www.fahrrad.de/295664.html?_...=18#all-mountain-enduro-fs-tracker-r-redblack


----------



## san_andreas (7. März 2012)

Was ist daran verdächtig ? 1600 Startpreis für die Möhre ?


----------



## Tabletop84 (7. März 2012)

-SHREDDER- schrieb:


> Würde mich nicht wundern, wenn das Teil nicht auch von einem Langfinger ist...
> 
> http://sport.bazos.sk/inzerat/13375309/Santacruz-V10.php
> 
> ...



Kann schon sein aber ich denke das die Preise dort generell etwas niedriger sind als bei uns weil einfach die Kaufkraft nicht so hoch ist.


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (7. März 2012)

ich glaube DrMainhattan meint die Beschreibung an sich und die schreibfehler?! sollte er mal genauer erläutern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DrMainhattan (7. März 2012)

Re4lJuNgLiSt schrieb:


> ich glaube DrMainhattan meint die Beschreibung an sich und die schreibfehler?! sollte er mal genauer erläutern



ja so wars gemeint, lest euch mal die Beschreibung durch. wollte hiersein fass aufmachen nur falls jemand das rad kennt wäre es doch evtl hilfreich gewesen.....


----------



## Matthias32 (7. März 2012)

Irgendwie ufert dass aus. Dass sind Mutmaßungen und grenzt für mich an "öffentliche Hetzjagd" ohne irgendeinen Beweis. 
Meines erachtens nach kann dies sogar strafrechtliche Konsequenzen haben. Aber dass Internet nach "Fahrradverkäufen" zu durchforsten und dann hier zu posten ... dass geht zu weit. Zum einen wegen der bloßen Mutmaßung, dann werden hier Verkäufer in Verdacht gezogen, evtl. Rufmord etc. 

Ich finde, wenn jemand hier sein Bike nicht als gestohlen meldet und dann der Hinweis erfolgt: "Habe Dein Bike auf e-bay gesehen. Bitte schau mal, ob es wirklich Deins ist", ist hier die Reinfolge der Vorgehensweise völlig verdreht. Und
dies bitte per Mail oder PM. 

Oder leben wir noch im Mitellalter ... ?

Würde ich mein Bike auf e-bay verkaufen und würde diese Beiträge hier über meine e-bay Anzeige lesen - ich wäre sofort bei meiner Anwältin. 
Dies wäre ein netter Nebenverdienst. 

Sicherlich sind bei Auktionshäusern im Internet gestohlene Bikes dabei.
Aber "Privatpolizei zu spielen" ohne, dass jemand sein Bike dort findet oder eine Annonce hier aufgibt, halte ich für grob fahrlässig.

Gruß


----------



## Tabletop84 (7. März 2012)

lol Rufmord, glaube kaum das damit ein Verfahren angestrengt wird, doch dazu wenns hier über ein Forum anonym erfolgt. 

Gerade weil hier viele Leute mithelfen hat das schon ein paar wenigen wieder geholfen ihr Eigentum zurückzuerhalten.


----------



## peh (8. März 2012)

Felix Wolf hat es auch erwischt, wobei  die Teilelisten ohne Bild wenig hilfreich sind, man könnte den Aufruf  fast mit einer Werbung verwechseln: http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2012/02...eure-bikes-parts-und-einzelstuecke-entwendet/


----------



## Jbnk03 (11. März 2012)

Jbnk03 schrieb:


> Meinem besten Freund wurde vor ca. 1,5 Stunden sein Cannondale in Braunschweig, Wallstrasse aus dem Hausflur heraus geklaut. Der Dieb ist ein Nachbar, wurde beobachtet, Verfolgung war aber nicht mehr möglich. Der Dieb ist afrikanischer Abstammung.
> 
> - Cannondale M900 aus Ende 90er, Rahmenfarbe dunkelgrün metallic, silberne Cannondale-Schriftzüge
> - RST First Air Gabel schwarz
> ...


Mal etwas Hoffnung für die vielen Opfer: Wir haben unser Bike seit heute morgen wieder! Ich kanns noch gar nicht glauben!!!


----------



## 4mate (11. März 2012)

Warum hat es denn ein 3/4 Jahr bis dahin gedauert?


----------



## -SHREDDER- (11. März 2012)

Jbnk03 schrieb:


> Mal etwas Hoffnung für die vielen Opfer: Wir haben unser Bike seit heute morgen wieder! Ich kanns noch gar nicht glauben!!!



Könntest Du ein paar mehr Infos geben?


----------



## Jbnk03 (11. März 2012)

-SHREDDER- schrieb:


> Könntest Du ein paar mehr Infos geben?


Ja, das rad wurde zwischenzeitlich öfters gesehen, aber keiner von den Deppen hats geschafft die Polizei zu rufen.
Heute morgen hats ein Kollege in der Nähe unseres Arbeitsplatzes gesehen, es stand angeschlossen draussen. Der hat dann meinen Kumpel angerufen und der dann die Polizei, die haben das Schloss aufgebrochen und es erstmal mitgenommen. Haben auch gleich die Rahmennummer seines anderen Rades gechckt, welches er auch von mir hat...
Da es so dicht dran am Arbeitsplatz stand und ebenfalls in der Nähe der Wohnung meines Kumpels, gehe ich davon aus dass der aktuelle Besitzer nicht der Dieb ist, sonst hätte er es nicht dort stehen lassen.
Im Laufe der Woche bekommen wir es wohl wieder.
Am Zustand hat sich nichs geändert, ausser dass der eine Schriftzug zerkratzt ist.


----------



## Jbnk03 (11. März 2012)

4mate schrieb:


> Warum hat es denn ein 3/4 Jahr bis dahin gedauert?


Äh, ja was soll man denn machen ausser warten


----------



## Jbnk03 (11. März 2012)

Hier noch mal ein Bild, war aber nicht der aktuelle Zustand (Griffe und Kette wurden noch getauscht und die Schriftzüge fehlen da noch):


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4mate (11. März 2012)

Jbnk03 schrieb:


> > Zitat von *4mate*
> >
> >
> > _Warum hat es denn ein 3/4 Jahr bis dahin gedauert?_
> ...





> Zitat von *Jbnk03*
> 
> 
> Meinem besten  Freund wurde vor ca. 1,5 Stunden sein Cannondale in Braunschweig,
> ...














Das verstehe, wer kann...


----------



## Tobi555 (11. März 2012)

Dann will ich gleich mal weiter machen mit "euch Hoffnungen zureden". 
Mein Cannondale ist vor zwei Wochen auch wieder aufgetaucht.
Gestohlen Anfang August 2011 in Bozen ==> wieder gefunden Anfang März 2012 in der Slowakei, dank zweier Kollegen hier im Forum

Kurz zum Wiederfinden: Das Ras wurde auf einer slowakischen Internetplattform zum Verkauf angeboten. Ein slowakischer User wollte das Rad kaufen, allerdings gab es keinerlei Papiere zum Bike. Das fand er merkwürdig und notierte sich die Rahmennummer. Durch diese ist er dann auf den Beitrag hier im Forum gestoßen. Seit ein paar Tagen steht das gute Stück nun auf der slowakischen Polizeiwache. Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt.

Thank you very very much to Martin and Michal

Gruß
Tobi


----------



## Jbnk03 (11. März 2012)

4mate schrieb:


> Das verstehe, wer kann...


Es war wohl nicht der Nachbar, sondern ein Freund von dem, das haben wir nie richtig raubekommen. Als ich das ursprünglich gepostet habe, hatte ich nicht ganz konkrete Infos.


----------



## ROCKBIKE_4X_NDW (12. März 2012)

Tobi555 schrieb:


> [...] Ein slowakischer User wollte das Rad kaufen, allerdings gab es keinerlei Papiere zum Bike. Das fand er merkwürdig und notierte sich die Rahmennummer. Durch diese ist er dann auf den Beitrag hier im Forum gestoßen. Seit ein paar Tagen steht das gute Stück nun auf der slowakischen Polizeiwache. Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt. [...]



Dem netten Herr würde ich gleich eine fette Belohnung zukommen lassen 

Solche aufrichtigen Menschen haben das verdient.


----------



## planet-smasher (14. März 2012)

Hi,

mir wurde gestern abend in Hamburg mein geliebtes Mountainbike gestohlen. Dabei handelt es sich um ein 2005er Stevens S6 Pro. Trotz der geringen Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass es sich wieder auffindet, würde ich gerne Flugblätter in der Nachbarschaft aufhängen. Nur dummerweise habe ich kein Foto von dem Bike und im Netz finde ich keine mit ausreichend hoher Auflösung.
Daher meine Frage an euch: Hat irgendjemand Fotos eines S6 Pro von 2005, möglichst mit Original-Ausstattung, die er mir zur Verfügung stellen kann.
Dafür wäre ich sehr dankbar.
Gruß P.


----------



## 4mate (14. März 2012)

Im Lokalforum auch posten


----------



## frogmatic (17. März 2012)

In Gießen 

Ich musste vorhin feststellen, dass mein Morewood Mbuzi (M) nicht mehr im Keller steht.

Falls jemand von Euch dieses Fahrrad:





in freier Wildbahn sieht, oder Teile davon, bitte ich um Mitteilung, danke!

Zuletzt waren in dem Rad nicht die abgebildeten Räder, sondern hinten eins mit schwarzer Spank Subrosa EVO auf einer schwarzen Chris King - ohne Bremsscheibe, und vorne einer Flow Felge auf einer lila Acros Nabe.

Ansonsten: weiße Lyrik, Roco, Holzfeller Kurbeln, Magura MT Bremsen, silberne Thomson Stütze, Syntace Vector Lenker mit Superforce Vorbau...

Was man nicht sieht: auf der Schwinge ist ein jehlebikes.de Aufkleber.


----------



## Numquam (18. März 2012)

Moin moin, 

wie Ihr aus dem Betreff entnehmen könnt geht es um mein am 15.03.2012 zwischen  08.00 Uhr und 15.00 Uhr entwendetes Mountainbike in der  Andreas-Gayk-Str. auf Höhe der Targo-Bank in Kiel.


*Marke:*Stevens
*Modell:*F10 Lite Team mit Alurahmen
*Rahmengröße*: 18"
*Farbe:* weiß-rot-schwarz lackiert (Werkslackierung)
*Decken:* Smart Sam (Vo. und Hi.) neuwertig
*Laufräder: *Mavic 317 26" ( Vo. und Hi.)
*Kassette*: Shimano XT
*Umwerfer*: Shimano Deore XT
*Schalthebel*: DEORE XT ST-M750/ SL-M750
*Bremsen*: Magura HS 33 Black Edition 2 Finger (Vo. und Hi.)
*Gabel*: Manitou Black
*Dämpfer Schwinge*: DT Swiss SSD 210L
*Naben*: Shimano (Quick Release)
*Pedale*: Shimano PD-A530 SPD Black
*Kurbelsatz*: Shimano Deore XT
*Lenker*: Score schwarz gekürzt
*Vorbau*: Score schwarz

*Rahmennummer*: S60930306

. Bei Verdacht könnt ihr  sehr gerne Kontakt mir mir aufnehmen.

Ich bitte euch demnach um eure Mithilfe, solltet ihr die o.g.  Bestandteile zum Kauf angeboten bekommen. Oder das Rad wird euch  komplett angeboten, oder aber ihr seht es irgendwo stehen. Wäre Klasse  wenn ihr mir Bescheid geben könntet damit ich die Polizei verständigen  kann. 

*Leider ist das Fahrrad nicht versichert!* Daher habe ich reges Interesse  daran es eventuell mit ganz Viel Glück zurück zu bekommen. Eine  entsprechende Anzeige habe ich bei der Polizei bereits aufgegeben. 

Ich habe ein Foto angefügt!

Ich danke euch für eure Mithilfe.



Pat


----------



## canyongt (18. März 2012)

Hi,

bin auch mal wieder betroffen:

gut erhaltenes 92 oder 93er 
*GT Karakoram Elite (schwarz)*
-schwarze RST-Gabel
-Flite Max Sattel

in Dortmund vom Dachboden gempost.
Vielleicht taucht es ja bei ebay wieder auf!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peh (19. März 2012)

Ohne etwas unterstellen zu wollen, ein Trek-Bahnrahmen mit rausgeflexter Seriennummer bei eBay:

http://www.ebay.de/itm/230760940845


----------



## mightyEx (20. März 2012)

peh schrieb:


> Ohne etwas unterstellen zu wollen, ein Trek-Bahnrahmen mit rausgeflexter Seriennummer bei eBay:
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/230760940845



 Das sieht ja grauenvoll aus, ganz zu schweigen, dass es sicherlich heiße Ware ist.


----------



## Freerider1504 (20. März 2012)

Ohne dem Verkäufer was unterstellen zu wollen, aber bei dieser Art von absichtlichem Entfernen der Rahmennummer kann sicherlich von 100% gestohlener Ware ausgegangen werden.


----------



## quereinsteigerB (20. März 2012)

wie hart ist das denn???  Wehe, das blüht meinem District mal...


----------



## Gustav_Roe (20. März 2012)

ich hoffe immer noch darauf, mein Rad eines Tages zurückzubekommen. Die Versicherung möchte mir keinen Cent zahlen, da der Dieb so schlau war und die zu überwindenden Schlösser nicht beschädigt und das Vorhängeschloss zum Kellerabteil sogar wieder eingehangen und verschlossen hat. Die simple Argumentation der Versicherung lautet "kein Einbruchschaden-kein Diebstahl-kein Geld" Wofür hat man eine Versicherung, wenn diese sich so leicht aus der Verantwortung stehlen lol kann? Leipzig scheint im Bezug auf Fahrraddiebstähle ein heißes Pflaster zu sein. Falls Jemand mein Rad sehen sollte oder Informationen über den Verbleib liefern kann meldet Euch bitte unter 0341 2279488. Für den entscheidenden Tip, welcher zur Rückführung des Rades führt, zahle ich 400/Rad. Beim gleichen Diebstahl ist noch ein Ghost RT miss 7500 (Jahrgang 2006) entwendet worden.


----------



## valmal86 (20. März 2012)

Hi Leute,

mir wurde letzte woche in den Keller eingebrochen und mein Hai Tension SE 2008 geklaut. Ich hänge mal ein Pic an vielleicht erkennt es ja jemand wieder. 
Änderungen zum Bild:

- Kein Tacho
- Vorne Magura 203er scheibe mit rotem Spider
- Crank brother Mallet Pedale schwarz
- Kindshock i950 Stütze ohne Remote
- Selle Italia Sattel mit Loch

Falls jemand das Teil sichtet bitte bei mir melden. Gestohlen wurde es in der Steiermark in Österreich.

Thx
valmal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikelover (20. März 2012)

peh schrieb:


> Ohne etwas unterstellen zu wollen, ein Trek-Bahnrahmen mit rausgeflexter Seriennummer bei eBay:
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/230760940845



So zugerichtet müsste es doch fast unverkäuflich sein. Könnte man das nicht beschlagnahmen lassen oder so? Es ist doch offensichtlich das kein legal gehandelter Rahmen so verunstaltet wird.
Der Verkäufer hat momentan noch nen Rahmen im Angebot... wenn mir in Berlin so ein District gestohlen worden wäre, tät ich einen Termin zur Selbstabholung vereinbaren.


----------



## -SHREDDER- (20. März 2012)

bikelover schrieb:


> So zugerichtet müsste es doch fast unverkäuflich sein. Könnte man das nicht beschlagnahmen lassen oder so? Es ist doch offensichtlich das kein legal gehandelter Rahmen so verunstaltet wird.
> Der Verkäufer hat momentan noch nen Rahmen im Angebot... wenn mir in Berlin so ein District gestohlen worden wäre, tät ich einen Termin zur Selbstabholung vereinbaren.



Um etwas zu beschlagnahmen, benötigt man einen konkreten Beweis. Ohne diesen wird das nichts auch wenn der Verdacht mehr als nahe liegt, dass der Rahmen gestohlen wurde. Selbst wenn es sich bei dem "Käufer" um den Bestohlenen handelt, müsste er anhand von etwas anderem nachweisen können, dass es sich tatsächlich um seinen Rahmen handelt. Da die Rahmennummer nicht mehr erkennbar ist, wird das leider nichts. So ist (leider) die Rechtsprechung.


----------



## bikelover (20. März 2012)

-SHREDDER- schrieb:


> Um etwas zu beschlagnahmen, benötigt man einen konkreten Beweis. Ohne diesen wird das nichts auch wenn der Verdacht mehr als nahe liegt, dass der Rahmen gestohlen wurde. Selbst wenn es sich bei dem "Käufer" um den Bestohlenen handelt, müsste er anhand von etwas anderem nachweisen können, dass es sich tatsächlich um seinen Rahmen handelt. Da die Rahmennummer nicht mehr erkennbar ist, wird das leider nichts. So ist (leider) die Rechtsprechung.



ich bin kein Jurist, aber ich denke ganz so ist es nicht. Müsste vor eine Beschlagnahmen alles erst bewiesen sein, gäbe es keine Wohnungsdurchsuchungen und Beschlagnahmung von z.B. Rechner mit Datenmaterial, welches später ausgewertet wird.
Ich denke, ein Anfangsverdacht rechtfertigt Ermittlungen und in deren Zuge kann verdächtiges Zeugs sichergestellt werden. Die Bullen müssten das Teil erstmal mitnehmen und ihren Rechner durchsuchen ob dieses Modell vermisst wird. Ob eine entültige Zugehörigkeit zu beweisen ist kann man noch nicht sagen, vieleicht hat der Rahmen ja eindeutige Kratzer und der ehemalige Besitzer Fotos von diesen.


----------



## antique (20. März 2012)

Natürlich läßt sich die Rahmennummer noch herausfinden: da gibts Fachleute die sowas mit Röntgenstrahlen und anderen Methoden sichtbar machen können. 
Es wird die Tatsache ausgenutzt das Metall durch die Einprägung der Nummer auch unter der oberen (sichtbaren) Schicht (die hier abgeflext wurde) noch die Nummer zeigen kann. 

Ist aufwändig und kostenintensiv, wird immer häufiger bei geklauten und/oder umfrisierten Autos angewandt und ich weiss von zwei Fahrradrahmen die mit der Methode wieder dem rechtmässigen Eigentümer zugeordnet worden sind.  

Und da mittlerweile Spuren jeglicher Art in kleinsten Formen ausfindig gemachte werden  kann dürfte es sich bei so einem Rahmen um ein geringes Problem handeln. 

Und nach dem Prozess (falls der Anbieter eindeutig identifiziert wird) kommen hohe Gutachter- und Ermittlungskosten auf den Verurteilten zu  DIESE Forderung sorgt dann für großen Kummer weil staatliche Stellen sehr beharrlich ihren Forderungen Eindruck vermitteln können....


----------



## -SHREDDER- (20. März 2012)

bikelover schrieb:


> ich bin kein Jurist, aber ich denke ganz so ist es nicht. Müsste vor eine Beschlagnahmen alles erst bewiesen sein, gäbe es keine Wohnungsdurchsuchungen und Beschlagnahmung von z.B. Rechner mit Datenmaterial, welches später ausgewertet wird.
> Ich denke, ein Anfangsverdacht rechtfertigt Ermittlungen und in deren Zuge kann verdächtiges Zeugs sichergestellt werden. Die Bullen müssten das Teil erstmal mitnehmen und ihren Rechner durchsuchen ob dieses Modell vermisst wird. Ob eine entültige Zugehörigkeit zu beweisen ist kann man noch nicht sagen, vieleicht hat der Rahmen ja eindeutige Kratzer und der ehemalige Besitzer Fotos von diesen.



Ohne einen entsprechend nachvollziehbaren und begründbaren Verdacht kann die Justiz nicht einfach irgendetwas beschlagnahmen - egal wie "merkwürdig und offensichtlich" eine Sache sein mag.

Das wäre ja noch schöner, wenn die Polizei einfach etwas beschlagnahmen könnte, wenn kein hinreichender Verdacht nahe liegt.


----------



## -SHREDDER- (20. März 2012)

antique schrieb:


> *1.* Natürlich läßt sich die Rahmennummer noch herausfinden: da gibts Fachleute die sowas mit Röntgenstrahlen und anderen Methoden sichtbar machen können.
> Es wird die Tatsache ausgenutzt das Metall durch die Einprägung der Nummer auch unter der oberen (sichtbaren) Schicht (die hier abgeflext wurde) noch die Nummer zeigen kann.
> 
> *2. *Und nach dem Prozess (falls der Anbieter eindeutig identifiziert wird) kommen hohe Gutachter- und Ermittlungskosten auf den Verurteilten zu  DIESE Forderung sorgt dann für großen Kummer weil staatliche Stellen sehr beharrlich ihren Forderungen Eindruck vermitteln können....



1. Wie soll das denn bitte gehen?! 
Dort wurde eine Menge weggeflext und die Nummer ist definitiv nicht wiederzuerkennen. Zumal Nummern eingestanzt werden. Da reicht es wirklich, diese einfach wegzuflexen/wegzuschleifen. Wie soll man denn da bitte noch etwas nachweisen können?!  
Wir sind hier nicht bei CSI Miami oder NY, wo man anhand von extremst abgefahrener Sci-Fi-Hilfsmittel das Nummernschild eines PKW aus 10km Entfernung gestochen scharf erkenntlich machen kann...

2. Das will und wird sicherlich niemand bestreiten, aber dazu müsste es erst einmal kommen und _solange kein hinreichender Tatverdacht vorhanden ist_, wird sicherlich nichts unternommen...


----------



## antique (20. März 2012)

Weggeflexte Karosserienummern auf massiven Teilen an einer ollen Karre (Rahmenbauweise) konnten mit den Hilfesmitteln gerichtsverwertbar festgestellt werden. 
Wie genau die Methode funktioniert wurde vor Gericht nicht weiter erörtert, der Gutachter der die Nummern herausgefunden hat wurde als große Autorität und Kapazität vor Gericht gewertet und schon war die Sache klar. 

Metallteil war ca. 4mm stark (rostendes Eisen) und dank der Untersuchungen konnte der Wagen (bzw. die Überreste) wieder dem tatsächlichen Eigentümer zurück gegeben werden. Vorkriegssterne sind ein ganz spezielles Thema und die Kosten für die Untersuchung waren recht hoch - wurde alles dem Angeklagten auferlegt und die Abzahlung (bzw. Pfändung ) kann bis zu 30 Jahren dauern 

Wird wohl kaum bei einem beliebigen Radlrahmen angewendet werden - jedoch sind die Metallologen (nennen die sich so wirklich?) recht weit gekommen mit Bestimmung von vermeintlich herausgeflexten Nummern und Kennzeichen. 
Gutachter hat vor Gericht auf Befragung vom Richter zu verstehen gegeben das nahezu jede Nummer die mit mechanischer Kraft auf ein Metallstück gebracht worden ist erkennbar bleibt. Nur wenn das Stück komplett eingeschmolzen wird ist eine Nummer nicht mehr feststellbar. 
Abschleifen, abflexen und sogar verfüllen mit Lot etc. kann die Nummer nicht dauerhaft entfernen. 

Grund für das Eindringen in die Metallstruktur sei die Kraft mit der die Nummern eingeschlagen werden - die verändern dabei das Gefüge im Metall und das läßt sich mit (hohem!) Aufwand reproduzieren. 

Gehe mal davon aus das mit speziellen Methoden sowas auch bei dem Radlrahmen möglich ist  - ob dann in der Realität dazu gegriffen wird ist offen. 
Ich würde auf alle Fälle so ein Angebot nicht haben wollen!


----------



## -SHREDDER- (20. März 2012)

antique schrieb:


> Ich würde auf alle Fälle so ein Angebot nicht haben wollen!



Da gebe ich Dir uneingeschränkt recht.

Und die netten Herren nennen sich Metallurgen.


----------



## mightyEx (20. März 2012)

Es gibt u.a. eine chemische Methode genau diese Gefügeänderungen durch die eingeschlagene Nummer im weggeflexten Metall sichtbar zu machen. Kann bestätigen, dass dies möglich ist.


----------



## san_andreas (20. März 2012)

Ja und jeder Untersuchungsrichter würde für einen angegammelten 3,50 Euro Bahnrahmen selbstverständlichen ohne Verdacht eine umfangreiche metallurgische Untersuchung anordnen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lordseafox (20. März 2012)

Kurz beim Ebayhändler angefragt, wegen der entfernten Rahmennummer:
Antwortszitat vom Anbieter :
,,Das ist ist eine gute Frage... Ich war es auf jeden Fall nicht. 
Ich kann nur sagen das der Rahmen mal von mir auf einem Flohmarkt erworben wurde.´´

Also müsste es doch vor einiger Zeit Fremdentwendet worden sein..
Ich will dem Händler wirklich nichts unterstellen, vllt wars ja doch so wie geschildert, aber da ist die Kakke am Dampfen
Würde mir kein solchen Rahmen vom Flohmarkt kaufen und ihn dann in dem größten legalen Hehlermarkt deutschlands reinsetzen..(EBAY)


----------



## -SHREDDER- (20. März 2012)

san_andreas schrieb:


> ja und jeder untersuchungsrichter würde für einen angegammelten 3,50 euro bahnrahmen selbstverständlichen *(*ohne verdacht*)* eine umfangreiche metallurgische untersuchung anordnen...



*!!!*


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (21. März 2012)

san_andreas schrieb:


> ja und jeder untersuchungsrichter würde für einen angegammelten 3,50 euro bahnrahmen selbstverständlichen ohne verdacht eine umfangreiche metallurgische untersuchung anordnen...



+1


----------



## Jbnk03 (21. März 2012)

mightyEx schrieb:


> Es gibt u.a. eine chemische Methode genau diese Gefügeänderungen durch die eingeschlagene Nummer im weggeflexten Metall sichtbar zu machen. Kann bestätigen, dass dies möglich ist.


Das kommt aber doch wohl drauf an, auf welche Art und Weise die Rahmennummer eingeprägt wurde. Bei meinem 96er Cannondale (Originalzustand) ist die so schlecht zu erkennen, wenn man da ein bisschen was wegnimmt kann man da gar nicht feststellen behaupte ich mal. Das schaut aus als wäre die mit nem Dorn oder so nur ganz leicht eingeschlagen worden. Ich denke das geht wohl nur in ganz seltenen Ausnahmefällen und steht, wie auch schon gesagt wurde, in keinem Verhältnis zum Wert. Also Fazit wäre doch dann dass es nicht geht, auch wenns theoretisch möglich wäre.


----------



## Jbnk03 (21. März 2012)

Lordseafox schrieb:


> Kurz beim Ebayhändler angefragt, wegen der entfernten Rahmennummer:
> Antwortszitat vom Anbieter :
> ,,Das ist ist eine gute Frage... Ich war es auf jeden Fall nicht.
> Ich kann nur sagen das der Rahmen mal von mir auf einem *Flohmarkt* erworben wurde.´´
> ...


Ohne Worte


----------



## katzenschnitzel (21. März 2012)

Jbnk03 schrieb:


> Das kommt aber doch wohl drauf an, auf welche Art und Weise die Rahmennummer eingeprägt wurde. Bei meinem 96er Cannondale (Originalzustand) ist die so schlecht zu erkennen, wenn man da ein bisschen was wegnimmt kann man da gar nicht feststellen behaupte ich mal. Das schaut aus als wäre die mit nem Dorn oder so nur ganz leicht eingeschlagen worden. Ich denke das geht wohl nur in ganz seltenen Ausnahmefällen und steht, wie auch schon gesagt wurde, in keinem Verhältnis zum Wert. Also Fazit wäre doch dann dass es nicht geht, auch wenns theoretisch möglich wäre.



Also es geht nicht darum, was du mit bloßem Auge erkennst. Beim Prägen erhöhst du die Versetzungsdichte im Gefüge und bekommst eine lokale Verfestigung unter den Prägestellen. Selbst wenn du die Oberfläche abschleifst und polierst, hast du immer noch Härteunterschiede im Material. Jetzt müsstest du nur noch durchgehend die Härte der Oberfläche messen und Veränderungen aufzeichnen. Zerstörungsfrei gehts mit Ultraschall.

Bei deinem Cannondale müsste die Prägung mit einem Körner aufgetragen sein. Die Punkte sind zwar schlechter sichtbar, reichen dafür aber tiefer ins Material.


----------



## Cube_AnalogDisc (21. März 2012)

Hallo,

*Bulls Sharptail Disc 1 *entwendet. Es wurde im Raum Darmstadt-Dieburg (Hessen) geklaut. 

Aufällig:

Zu breiten hinter- Reifen schleift am Rahmen
Kratzer am Oberrohr
Oranges Fahrrad prüf Sigel

Ich weiß das Bike ist nichts wert, aber trotzdem ich persönlich habe lange dafür gespart (Schüler)

Bei ebay etc. schon gesucht

Wäre euch wahnsinig dankbar wenn ihr irgendetwas wisst

Danke!  






Achso der Täter sei gewarnt: Falls er in diesem Forum ist... Wenn ich dich auf meinem ersten selbst finanzierten MTB sehe ich sage es dir du kriegsten blaues Auge, und ob ich dannach schmerzen in der Faust habe, und mehrer Wochen kein MTB mehr fahren kann. Es ist eine genug tuhung ..

Nun hab ich ein CUBE ANALOG DISC das wird jetzt immer mit 3 Kabel-Panzer Schlößern abgeschlossen


----------



## peh (22. März 2012)

katzenschnitzel schrieb:


> Also es geht nicht darum, was du mit bloßem Auge erkennst. Beim Prägen erhöhst du die Versetzungsdichte im Gefüge und bekommst eine lokale Verfestigung unter den Prägestellen.


Vielleicht hilft es, sich einen Block Papier vorzustellen. Aufs erste Blatt wurde geschrieben, der Druck hinterlässt aber noch viele Blätter tiefer Spuren, die sich etwa mit Schraffur sichtbar machen lassen. 

Das funktioniert jedoch nicht bei beliebiger Blockdicke. Vor allem funktioniert es schwer oder gar nicht, wenn das Geschriebene auf dem ersten Blatt kräftig flächendeckend überstrichen wurde.

Ich nehme an, dass beim Rausflexen einer Seriennummer erheblicher Druck ausgeübt wird. Der hinterlässt seine Spuren auch tief im Metall und überlagert die Prägung der Seriennummer. Insofern bin ich überzeugt, dass es - ganz abgesehen vom vertretbaren Aufwand - weitgehend Glückssache ist, ob sich eine Nummer rekonstruieren lässt oder nicht. Die Ansicht "Lässt sich heutzutage alles rekonstruieren" halte ich für arg naiv. Weniger CSI schauen, dürfte wirklich helfen.


----------



## Tobi555 (22. März 2012)

Wird das eigentlich vorgegeben, dass die Rahmennummer eingeprägt werden muss?
Sie könnte ja auch eingraviert werden. Das wäre dann ein materialabtragendes Verfahren. Könnte mir vorstellen, dass es hier dann mit der Nachforschung etwas schwierig wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mightyEx (22. März 2012)

Cube_AnalogDisc schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> *Bulls Sharptail Disc 1 *entwendet. Es wurde im Raum Darmstadt-Dieburg (Hessen) geklaut.
> 
> ...



Egal, ob highend oder Stadtschlampe - Diebstahl bleibt Diebstahl. Wichtig ist, eine Anzeige zu machen und auch die Rahmennummer mit anzugeben, damit das Rad in Fahndung gesetzt und somit im Auffindefall (egal unter welchen Umständen) Dir als Geschädigten zugeordnet werden kann.


----------



## peh (22. März 2012)

Tobi555 schrieb:


> Wird das eigentlich vorgegeben, dass die Rahmennummer eingeprägt werden muss?


Es gibt eine DIN 79100. Sie sieht eine "eingeschlagene oder anderweitig fest mit dem                 Rahmen verbundene Rahmennummer" vor.

Freilich existieren auch Rahmen ohne Seriennummer.


----------



## mightyEx (22. März 2012)

Tobi555 schrieb:


> Wird das eigentlich vorgegeben, dass die Rahmennummer eingeprägt werden muss?
> Sie könnte ja auch eingraviert werden. Das wäre dann ein materialabtragendes Verfahren. Könnte mir vorstellen, dass es hier dann mit der Nachforschung etwas schwierig wird.



Nein, es gibt keine Vorgabe sondern nur eine Empfehlung in Form von DIN-, ISO- oder EN-Vorschriften. Wird aber in einem Gesetz zu diesen Normen Bezug genommen, sind sie rechtsverbindlich und somit gesetzlich vorgeschrieben. Meines Wissens ist das aber bei keiner Fahrrad-DIN- , ISO- oder EN-Norm der Fall. Es darf korrigiert werden, wenn ich falsch liege  .


----------



## mightyEx (22. März 2012)

peh schrieb:


> Es gibt eine DIN 79100. Sie sieht eine "eingeschlagene oder anderweitig fest mit dem                 Rahmen verbundene Rahmennummer" vor.
> 
> Freilich existieren auch Rahmen ohne Seriennummer.



Die 79100 ist mittlerweile in europäisches Recht umgewandelt . Siehe auch: http://www.fa-technik.adfc.de/


----------



## katzenschnitzel (22. März 2012)

peh schrieb:


> Ich nehme an, dass beim Rausflexen einer Seriennummer erheblicher Druck ausgeübt wird. Der hinterlässt seine Spuren auch tief im Metall und überlagert die Prägung der Seriennummer. Insofern bin ich überzeugt, dass es - ganz abgesehen vom vertretbaren Aufwand - weitgehend Glückssache ist, ob sich eine Nummer rekonstruieren lässt oder nicht. Die Ansicht "Lässt sich heutzutage alles rekonstruieren" halte ich für arg naiv. Weniger CSI schauen, dürfte wirklich helfen.



Ich meinte die Fälle, in denen die Nummer durch Abschleifen nur optisch unkenntlich gemacht wird. Speziell im vorliegenden Fall, geb ich dir Recht - ist nix mit Material-Analyse. Aber hier handelt es sich auch um einen Sonderfall der Fahrrad-Vergewaltigung. Diesen Rahmen fährt kein Mensch, dem sein Leben auch nur einen Cent wert ist.


----------



## Doc.Hudson (23. März 2012)

Hallo
hab mal wieder reingeschaut und diesen Thread gefunden.
Mir wurde mein Scott Voltage YZ 35 gestohlen.
Ja nicht sehr wertvoll aber für einen Azubi auch schon Geld.
Gestohlen wurde es vor einem 3/4 Jahr in Stuttgart.
Eine andere Lenkeraufnahme war verbaut, außerdem ist die ganganzeige verkratzt. Hinten wurde ein Neopren Kettenschutz von Scott angebracht.
Wer was gesehen hat bitte melden. 
Den Typ will ich erwischen 
http://inseria.de/files/1248345986_c2178924-1.jpg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mightyEx (23. März 2012)

Doc.Hudson schrieb:


> Ja nicht sehr wertvoll aber für einen Azubi auch schon Geld.



*Siehe 5 Posts zuvor.*


----------



## mimi77 (26. März 2012)

Hallo Leute,

helft mir bitte!
Heute Nacht wurde mein Auto aufgebrochen und mein Bike geklaut!

Schwarz/weisses Merida MATTS XT Edition
Rahmenhöhe: 18" 

Falls einer von euch das Bike sieht (Ebay etc. ) bitte info an mich!

Also das Bike hat im Oberrohr rechts einen bearbeiteten Kratzer!

Die  Barends, Klemmgriffe und die Sattelklemme sind von xtasy und rot  eloxiert! Einen schwarzen Kettenstrebenschutz von xtasy hab ich auch  noch dran!

Fast alle sichtbaren Schrauben sind gegen rote Aluschrauben getauscht!
Es hat ein SRAM PG 990 Redwin Ritzel

Es  war eine Vaude Satteltasche montiert, darin war Beleuchtung, Flickzeug  und was mich richtig ärgert, ein Victorinox SwissTool mit Gravur!

Falls jemand was sieht, bitte melden!


----------



## mightyEx (26. März 2012)

@mimi77: shit happens  .wenn Du Bilder hast, solltest Du diese posten/verlinken. Das Gedächtnis erinnert sich besser an Bilder, als an abstrakte Beschreibungen.


----------



## mimi77 (26. März 2012)

http://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/295218_379530805413064_1713252702_n.jpg


----------



## mightyEx (26. März 2012)

Das ist zugegeben recht originell. Ich wünsch Dir jedenfalls Glück, dass Du Dein Bike zurückbekommst.


----------



## san_andreas (27. März 2012)

So muß das aussehen:


----------



## mightyEx (27. März 2012)

Die Idee ist insgesamt aber nicht neu . Siehe auch *hier*.


----------



## bikepassionalb (29. März 2012)

Mir wurde Heute mein Canyon Nerve MR 9.0 SL schwarz mit 2 großen roten Popular Aufklebern am Oberrohr gestohlen.
In Esslingen(Altbach). Das Schloss wurde mit einem Bolzenschneider geöffnet.Wenn jemand mein Bike sieht bitte melden. Tel. 015773942284
danke


----------



## 4mate (29. März 2012)

Poste es auch in deinem Lokalforum, da ist oben auch ein Thread für gestohlene Bikes.


----------



## antimon (31. März 2012)

Wenn man also mal einen erwischt dann direkt eins auf die 12!!! Keine Lynchjustitz, sondern Besitzwehr (BGB, siehe unten). Und ich würde mich erwehren, hab 2 Räder verloren an diese Penner; eins geklaut und eins zerstört und zertreten, wohl das Schloss nicht aufgekriegt. Anzeige natürlich im Sand verlaufen...

Gerade Fahrraddiebstahl wird als "Kavaliersdelikt" abgetan; im südlichen OBB hats 2011 29848 Fahraddiebstähle gegeben; Aufklärungsquote kann man bei Fahrrädern vergessen (Polizeibericht 2011, südl. OBB http://www.polizei.bayern.de/content/6/4/9/krimstat2011.pdf).

Der Besitzer darf sich der verbotenen Eigenmacht mit Gewalt
erwehren, § 859 Abs. 1. Das heißt, er darf mit Gewalt
verhindern, dass es zur Besitzentziehung kommt oder
er (weiter) im Besitz gestört wird (Besitzwehr). Ist ihm
schon der Besitz an einer beweglichen Sache entzogen
worden, wurde der Täter aber auf frischer Tat betroffen
oder nach der Tat verfolgt, so darf der Besitzer dem Täter
die Sache auch mit Gewalt wieder abnehmen, § 859 Abs. 2
(Besitzkehr).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## uebertreibear (4. April 2012)

Hey Leute, heute wurde mein 2012er Copperhead 3 leider geklaut in Leipzig. Während ich in der Schule war! War mit ABUS Bordo (Sicherheitsstufe 12) angeschloßen, einfach glatt durchgeflext (oder wie auch immer).
Naja auf jeden Fall, wenn ihr eins seht oder irgend was wisst sagt mir Bescheid wäre lieb! Ist ein weiß/schwarzes. Naja bin jetzt erstmal bisschen geschockt. Die Versicherung wird mir den Preis ersetzen, denk ich, aber ist einfach blöd, dass hier irgend wo welche mit meinem Fahrrad rumfahren :/ Vielleicht kann mir sonst jemand was aufheiterndes erzählen . Frage mich, ob die überhaupt geschnappt werden könnten, also Kumpel von mir hat sie vorher gesehen, meint ihr das könnte helfen? *Einer von denen hatte ein Cube Stereo, kennt ihr da jemanden? In Leipzig gibts da nur sehr wenige von.*
Mfg uebertreibear

Hier ein Bild:


----------



## mightyEx (4. April 2012)

Tja, dass man mit sowas nicht zur Schule fährt, brauch ich wohl nicht zu erzählen. Das Resultat hast Du ja nun mitbekommen .
Ansonsten benenne Deinen Kumpel als Zeugen und lass ihn seine Aussage machen. Manchmal hilft sowas  .

Für die Schule besorg Dir eine Stadtschlampe. Sei froh, wenn Du rechtzeitig das Geld von der Versicherung bekommst und Dir noch ein diesjähriges Copperhead sichern kannst.


----------



## uebertreibear (4. April 2012)

Aber mal ehrlich, kann doch nicht sein, dass man nur wegen solche Leuten nicht mal mit seinem Fahrrad zur Schule fahren kann... >.> Naja hab schon daraus gelernt und werd für die verbleibenden Tage meine alte Möhre nutzen. Regt mich halt nur auf, dass jetzt so paar Langfinger ungeschoren davon kommen... Naja, vielleicht sieht man sich mal, dann...


----------



## mightyEx (4. April 2012)

uebertreibear schrieb:


> Aber mal ehrlich, kann doch nicht sein, dass man nur wegen solche Leuten nicht mal mit seinem Fahrrad zur Schule fahren kann... >.> Naja hab schon daraus gelernt und werd für die verbleibenden Tage meine alte Möhre nutzen. Regt mich halt nur auf, dass jetzt so paar Langfinger ungeschoren davon kommen... Naja, vielleicht sieht man sich mal, dann...



Die Welt ist leider kein Schlaraffenland, wo es Bikes an jeder Ecke in Hülle und Fülle gäbe. Leider ist es so, dass die Mehrheit der Fahrraddiebstähle nicht aufgeklärt wird. 

Sorry, dass ich Dir da jetzt ein Weltbild zerstöre, aber so sieht das Leben leider aus.

Im Endeffekt zählt leider das, was unter dem Strich FÜR DICH übrig bleibt - erst mal Rennereien zur Versicherung und zur Polizei. Eine Stadtschlampe hat genau jene Aufgabe Dich von A nach B zu bringen und möglichst unscheinbar und unattraktiv zu wirken.


----------



## Crossaround (5. April 2012)

san_andreas schrieb:


> So muß das aussehen:



Das ist ja sowas von obercool


----------



## peh (5. April 2012)

Crossaround schrieb:


> Das ist ja sowas von obercool


Ich finde es saudumm, und mir macht derartige Aggression Angst. Leute, die so etwas schreiben, möchte ich nicht in meiner Nachbarschaft. Denn das ist der Geist, der so was schafft.

Dass der Dieb sich schlapp lacht, falls er diese hilflose Form der Trauerarbeit liest, ist eh klar.

Sinnvoll ist ein Finderlohn-Aushang mit dem Zusatz, dass man das Rad zurück will und nicht fragt, wo es her kommt. Letzteres Versprechen darf man im Fall der Fälle gern spontan brechen.


----------



## Crossaround (5. April 2012)

Glaubste nicht, dass du das ganze ein wenig zu ernst nimmst? Leute, die so was schreiben sind meist nicht jene, die das dann auch in die Tat umsetzen. Und findest du ernsthaft, dass der Dieb für seine Tat auch noch nen Finderlohn verdient hat?


----------



## san_andreas (5. April 2012)

Oh mein Gott, der Flyer war ein Scherz !!!
Was hat das mit einem durchgeknallten Sicherheitsmann zu tun, der im Übereifer einen Jugendlichen erschießt ?


----------



## -SHREDDER- (5. April 2012)

IBC-fever...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (5. April 2012)

peh schrieb:


> Ich finde es saudumm, und mir macht derartige Aggression Angst. Leute, die so etwas schreiben, möchte ich nicht in meiner Nachbarschaft. Denn das ist der Geist, der so was schafft.


----------



## Deleted 229440 (6. April 2012)

Hi an alle - also ich fahr mit meinem Cannondale durch die Stadt, die ja nicht billig sind - hier ein paar Tipps, damit eure Bikes nicht gestohlen werden:

a) kauft euch mehrere Schlösser versch. Hersteller. Oft sind Diebe auf best. Schlösser spezialisiert, oder haben nur einen zu einer Marke passenden Schlagschüssel dabei. Bügelschloss ist ein Muss! Je dicker desto Besser!

b) Diebe gehen oft nach der Regel vor: alles oder nichts, daher schliesst euer Bike intelligent ab

c) Rad kommt bei mir nicht in den Keller. Das kommt in die Wohnung, nebens Bett - INS Bett. Wer sein Rad in den Keller tut - sorry - ist selber schuld, es sei denn es ist ein Luftschutzbunker o.ä., aber diese Sperrholzgitter von gewöhnlichen Kellern bieten ja wohl Null Schutz.

d) Hausrat-Versicherung abschliessen, ist nicht teuer.

c) Rad IMMER, IMMER, IMMER dort abschliessen, wo viel los ist, viele Leute, Trubel, werden Diebe mit einer lauten Säge abhalten und sägen du musst bei Bügelschloss, sägen du musst... 

e) Es versteht sich von selbst, das Bike an einem Konstrukt aus Stahl/Eisen anzuschliessen. Es soll ja Leute geben, die denken ein schloss bietet auch Schutz wenn das Rad nur am Rahmen und Laufrad abschliesst und nicht an etwas Festem. oO 

f) Räder nicht Nachts draussen lassen.

g) Keine Kompromisse eingehen bei a)-f). Ja ich weiss viele Schlösser sind schwer - aber es muss sein. Kauft euch ne ordentliche Tasche / Rucksack dafür, der die 2-3kg Eisen aushält. Falls mal kein Geländer in der Nähe sein sollte - Auf den Stop verzichten, weiterfahren, nicht drüber nachdenken.

Noch was zum Zeitvertreib: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IR8jdnsP4Tc&feature=related


----------



## mightyEx (6. April 2012)

gattler schrieb:


> Hi an alle - also ich fahr mit meinem Cannondale durch die Stadt, die ja nicht billig sind - hier ein paar Tipps, damit eure Bikes nicht gestohlen werden:
> 
> a)
> 
> ...



Du übersiehst die Möglichkeit, dass man auch Teile vom Bike entwenden kann. Da hilft Dir dann das beste Schloss nicht sehr viel. Und belebte Straßen - Du hast schon so manches Video gesehen, wo auf belebten Plätzen Schlösser geknackt wurden . Das einzige, was da passiert, dass die Passanten ein wenig schauen und weitergehen. Auf diesen Bonus würde ich mich nicht unbedingt verlassen.
Ich verlasse mich da lieber auf die altgediente Stadtschlampe. Wenn die weg kommt, ist das zwar ärgerlich aber kein Beinbruch. Versichert ist selbst die über den Hausrat.


----------



## nox4x (6. April 2012)

gattler schrieb:


> c) Rad IMMER, IMMER, IMMER dort abschliessen, wo viel los ist, viele Leute, Trubel, werden Diebe mit einer lauten Säge abhalten und sägen du musst bei Bügelschloss, sägen du musst...


 

Man mus bei bügelschlösser nicht immer sägen


----------



## mtbchriller (6. April 2012)

Es gibt einige Möglichkeiten Schlösser zu öffnen...... leider!
Der beste Schutz sind wohl 3 hochwertige Schlösser verschiedener Hersteller (wenn das Bike über mehrere Stunden unbeaufsichtigt ist), und alles Zubehör (Lampen, Taschen, usw.) abnehmen.
Aber wem erzähle ich das.

Ich z.B. nutze mein Bike zu 95% als Trainingsgerät und sitz auch die ganze Zeit drauf und hab somit auch kein Schloss dabei. Sollte mal ein Biergartenbesuch o. ä. anstehen, wird das Bike mit einem hochwertigem Schloss an einem festen Gegenstand angekettet, max. 10m von mir entfernt in direkter Sichtweite. Anbauteile alle weg.
Wenn ich mein Bike nicht sehen kann, hätte ich keine Ruhe.
Zuhause wird es in einem verschlossenen Raum noch mal mit einem Wandanker verkettet.

100% Sicherheit gibt es leider nie, aber man kann was dafür tun.
Für "Dauerparker" helfen wohl wie schon oben erwähnt nur 3 hochwertige Schlösser.

Noch ein Beispiel zum abgeschlossenen Bike in Sichtweite:

Mein Kumpel, Fahrrad am Bahnhof abgeschlossen, ca. 20m entfernt, mit Blick auf das Fahrrad. Selbstbaulampen und Akku deshalb nicht abgenommen.
Ein Kombi fährt vor das Fahrrad, somit Sicht versperrt, bleibt ca. 20 Sekunden stehen, fährt wieder. Und mit ihm die 2 Selbstbaulampen und ein Selbstbau-Flaschenakku. Wurde wahrscheinlich vorher schon inspiziert.
Also, Anbauteile immer wegmachen!!!

Christian


----------



## peh (6. April 2012)

nox4x schrieb:


> Man mus bei bügelschlösser nicht immer sägen


Wurde ja schon oft genug gesagt: Die Leute, die mit der Säge kommen, sind nicht das Problem. Sondern die Leute mit dem Pickingwerkzeug und dem Wissen, wie sie es bedienen. Die mögen belebte Zonen. Treten beiläufig ans Rad, schließen es in Sekunden auf und sind weg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wildbiker (6. April 2012)

Selbst wenn du dein Rad mit x-verschiedenen Schlössern anschließt und der Dieb dein Rad will, es aber auf Grund der Schlösser nicht klauen kann, wird der sicher aus Wut alles was man zertreten kann am Rad, kaputt machen.... (hab in letzter Zeit ziemlich viele verbogene Fahrräder/Laufräder gesehen)


----------



## mtbchriller (6. April 2012)

Für die Zerstörer gibt es leider noch keinen Schutz 
Außer die Forschung eines Schutzschildes ist schon fortgeschritten.....


----------



## Deleted 229440 (7. April 2012)

Danke für die zusätzlichen Tipps. Als IT Security Fanatiker finde ich eine Herausforderung ein wertvolles Bike sicher abzuschliessen. Ein drittes Schloss kommt jetzt her, event. ein BordoX Faltschloss von Abus und noch was für den Sattel.


----------



## hornoc (11. April 2012)

Hier wird der Besitzer eines evtl. gestohlenen Radon Stage gesucht

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=574523


----------



## Carcass (11. April 2012)

Man könnte doch den Rahmen wie ein Elektrozaun unter Strom setzen? Die Batterie waere zwar schwer aber wäre doch mal was neues


----------



## Musterfrau (11. April 2012)

hornoc schrieb:


> Hier wird der Besitzer eines evtl. gestohlenen Radon Stage gesucht
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=574523



passt vielleicht, oder?

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=8644498&highlight=radon+bonn#post8644498


----------



## Kate du Pree (11. April 2012)

Musterfrau schrieb:


> passt vielleicht, oder?
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=8644498&highlight=radon+bonn#post8644498


Eher nicht, das gestohlene Radon hat Rahmengröße 16", das Besitzer suchende 20" oder 22"


----------



## Musterfrau (11. April 2012)

ja, ist wohl wahr, leider. Und die Gabel passt auch nicht. Nur Sattel und Tasche sind so auffallend ähnlich.


----------



## Robby810 (12. April 2012)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EzJ1g-Ve8Ok&feature=related"]Theifs get whats coming to them      - YouTube[/nomedia]   ;-)))


----------



## Butte (13. April 2012)

Reihe mich in die traurige Liste auch mit rein, in der Nacht vom 9. auf 10. April wurde mein Rad und das von meinem Freund aus dem Hausflur gestohlen. Angekettet an passende Vorrichtungen versteht sich. Ich weiß wie minimal die Chancen sind sie zurück zubekommen, aber es ist ein klein wenig tröstlich nicht alleine damit zu sein und zu wissen dass ihr meine Lage versteht! Für den irrsinnigen Fall, dass einer von euch über die Räder stolpert...

Das Specialized ist nicht wie auf dem Bild weiß-blau, sondern silber-blau und unterscheidet sich an der Gabel vorne etwas von diesem Bild. Leider hab ich kein gutes Bild von meinem, daher nutze ich diese Vorlage da es das Rad an sich am Besten wiedergibt. 
Die Besonderheit am Scott ist die Bremse, wie man am Bild sehen kann.


Danke fürs "Augen-offen-halten"!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wummsel (13. April 2012)

Gerade gestohlen:
Schwere Haustür aufgebrochen. 5 cm*7mm Metallriegel im Keller (Metallbunker, blickdicht, Polizei: der sicherste Keller, den wir je gesehen haben ...) weggebrochen und nen 

Trek Rumblefish I (21") bei Stuttgart geklaut:

So sieht es aus:











Sonst haben se alles brav stehen gelassen ...


----------



## Tabletop84 (14. April 2012)

Das scheinen wohl richtig leidenschaftliche Biker zu sein.


----------



## wummsel (14. April 2012)

Ich vermisse es  ...


----------



## mtbchriller (14. April 2012)

Wirklich traurig, wie hier die Bikes selbst aus einem Fort Knox Keller geklaut werden 

Ein paar Tipps von mir:

- Kettet das Bike zusätzlkich mit einem oder mehreren Level 15 oder höher Schloss noch mal an einem odere mehreren stabilen Wandankern an, die Laufräder entweder mit einem Stahlkabel miteingeschlossen oder eigens angekettet. Ist zwar lästig, jedes mal die Ketten aufzumachen - aber ich schlafe ruhiger.
Ich mach das so - bin da sehr misstrauisch.
Obwohl mein Bike auch in einem gut abgeschlossenen Raum steht und immer jemand zuhause ist (Die schütteln schon den Kopf mit meinem Sicherungswahn)

- Gebt in eurem Profil oder auf euren Homepages keine Daten oder Bilder eurer Bike her. Wer nicht weiß, was wo zu holen ist wird es (wahrscheinlicher) lassen.

Die Besucher dieser oder anderer Sites sind nicht immer hilfsbereit, sondern suchen sich evtl. auch mal ein Bike nach Profil aus.

Den "Spaß" der Absicherung sollte man sich schon ein paar (hundert) Euros kosten lassen, auch wenn es nie 100%ig sicher sein wird - leider!

Christian


----------



## mightyEx (14. April 2012)

mtbchriller schrieb:


> - Gebt in eurem Profil oder auf euren Homepages keine Daten oder Bilder eurer Bike her. Wer nicht weiß, was wo zu holen ist wird es (wahrscheinlicher) lassen.



Naja, so lange keine konkrete Adresse bekannt ist und Bilder auch keine Rückschlüsse liefern, ist das nicht so dramatisch.

Wichtig ist aber zu wissen, dass es Handys oder Fotokameras gibt, die Geotags in den Bilddaten speichern. Dann kann man wirklich exakt genau sehen, wo das Bild aufgenommen wurde und kann so evtl. auch den konkreten Wohnort herausfinden. Ist also mit besonderer Vorsicht zu genießen. Viele sind sich dieser Gefahr gar nicht bewusst. Man kann aber die Tags auch entfernen oder diese Funktion im Handy bzw. in der Kamera deaktivieren.


----------



## Hateman (15. April 2012)

Uns hat es dieses Wochenende erwischt, bin ganz fertig =( 

geklaut wurden zwei Hardtails : FOCUS Revolution & Cycle concept xc 675

in Köln 

das concept war von mir individuell zusammengestellt, das Focus leicht verändert.

Bilder und Daten folgen die Tage, solltet Ihr aber eines davon Angeboten bekommen meldet Euch bitte. Meine Versicherung wird wohl kaum alles übernehmen. 

Einfach bockmist...


----------



## invincible (15. April 2012)

Am 21.03. wurde folgendes 2011er Giant Cypher im PLZ-Gebiet 07407 entwedent:






Bitte haltet Augen und Ohren offen!


----------



## chvomh (15. April 2012)

Den "Spaß" der Absicherung sollte man sich schon ein paar (hundert) Euros kosten lassen, auch wenn es nie 100%ig sicher sein wird - leider!

Christian[/quote]


ich schlafe neben meinem bike.
steht in der wohnnung und ich schlafe im zimmer nebenan. mir wurscht dass ich es in den 4 stock tragen muss.
außerdem habe ich ne versicherung die meinen kompletten wohnungsinhalt bei evtl einbruch oder diebstahl auf neuwert versichert ist.

mein bike steht nicht mal vorm baecker unabgesperrt auch wenn ich nur 2 sec reingehe um mir ne semmel zu holen.
es wird immer schlimmer.

mein beileid allen denen eins geklaut wurde, ,meinem bruder wurde letztes jahr seins auch geklaut.


----------



## mightyEx (15. April 2012)

chvomh schrieb:


> mein bike steht nicht mal vorm baecker unabgesperrt auch wenn ich nur 2 sec reingehe um mir ne semmel zu holen.



Ich schließe auch meine Stadtschlampe beim Bäcker oder der Sparkasse an. Ich find das auch nicht übertrieben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbchriller (15. April 2012)

Richtig so, immer gut abschließen. 
Hab zwar über meine Hausrat-V auch alles mit drin, aber ärgern würde es mich trotzdem, und das nicht zu wenig......

Ich würde am Liebsten noch eine Reizgasanlage, eine Elektroschockeinheit, eine Selbstschussanlage und noch 10 Schlageisen aufstellen. (keine Angst, ist nur Spaß) aber es helfen wahrscheinlich nur mehrere hochwertige Schlösser 

Christian

PS.: Wäre meine Freundin etwas weniger eifersüchtig, würde auch MEIN Bike neben mir schlafen!


----------



## machero (16. April 2012)

mightyEx schrieb:


> Ich schließe auch meine Stadtschlampe beim Bäcker oder der Sparkasse an. Ich find das auch nicht übertrieben.



Natürlich ist das *nicht* übertrieben !

Folgende Story ist wirklich passiert 

N` Typ hier in Berlin hat sich bei meinem ehemaligem Bike-Händler n richtig schönes Nicolai zusammanbauen lassen. Preis: über 4500,- Euro
Er wollte auwandern und sich vorher noch einmal etwas richtig schönes gönnen. Quasi ein Andenken an seine Heimat.

2-3 Wochen nachdem er das Bike bekommen hatte, war er nochmal bei meinem Händler, ist "ganz kurz" in Laden reingesprungen weil er nur eben was klären oder fragen wollte.
Angeblich war er nur 1-2 Minuten im Laden (und die Ladentheke ist sofort im Eingangsbereich).

Das Bike war *sofort* weg 

Ich fand das echt brutal übel damals 
Hatte meins nämlich auch grade erst neu. War aber n anderes Nicolai


----------



## davidhellmann (16. April 2012)

Wann gibt es endlich mal irgendwas um der Sache entgegen zu wirken. Fest verbauter GPS Chip oder was weiß ich. Fahrraddiebstahl scheint ja wirklich lohnenswert zu sein wenn man sieht was hier alles wegkommt. 

Arbeitskollege hat ne Kofferalarmanlage umgebaut und versteckt am Rad angebracht. Wenn man das gute dann bewegt hat wurde es ziemlich laut


----------



## 4mate (16. April 2012)

Hateman schrieb:


> Uns hat es dieses Wochenende erwischt, bin ganz fertig =(





invincible schrieb:


> Am 21.03. wurde folgendes 2011er Giant Cypher im PLZ-Gebiet 07407 entwedent:
> 
> 
> 
> Bitte haltet Augen und Ohren offen!




Postet auch in euren Lokalforen


----------



## Tabletop84 (16. April 2012)

machero schrieb:


> Berlin
> 
> Das Bike war *sofort* weg



tja, was glaubst du was passiert wenn du in einer GroÃstadt einfach so 4500â¬ auf die StraÃe legst?

Und dann noch gleich mit fahrbarem Untersatz dazu.


----------



## mightyEx (16. April 2012)

machero schrieb:


> N` Typ hier in Berlin hat sich bei meinem ehemaligem Bike-HÃ¤ndler n richtig schÃ¶nes Nicolai zusammanbauen lassen. Preis: Ã¼ber 4500,- Euro
> 
> ...
> 
> ...



Ich versteh eins nicht, warum hat er's nicht einfach mit in den Laden genommen? Wenn ich bei meinem lokalen Bike-HÃ¤ndler auf nem Sprung bin, weil ich nur ne Kleinigkeit brauche, nehme ich sogar die Schlampe kurz mit rein. Bei nem 4500,- â¬ Bike wÃ¤re das bei mir obligatorisch gewesen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chvomh (17. April 2012)

mtbchriller schrieb:


> PS.: WÃ¤re meine Freundin etwas weniger eifersÃ¼chtig, wÃ¼rde auch MEIN Bike neben mir schlafen!



einer der gruende warum ich meine abgesaegt habe , wie konnte sie auch mein bike ein stueck metall nennen.....ich habe doch zu ihrem pferd auch nicht abendessen gesagt 

joah, wuerde denke ich zu viel kosten mit dem chip im bike.

wie kann man 4500â¬ VORM laden stehen lassen?
alter das waere wie wenn n porsche fahrer seinen fahrzeugbrief im auto liegenlassen wuerde und der schluessel drauf.


----------



## Hateman (19. April 2012)

Hateman schrieb:


> Uns hat es dieses Wochenende erwischt, bin ganz fertig =(
> 
> geklaut wurden zwei Hardtails : FOCUS Revolution & Cycle concept xc 675
> 
> ...



*EDIT: Hier die Bilder



 

Am Cycle Concept war mittlerweile ein neuer Velo Sattel dran und eine weiße 2011er REBA SL


----------



## machero (19. April 2012)

Teilweise ganz interessanter Artikel -)

http://www.spiegel.de/reise/aktuell/0,1518,826646,00.html


----------



## 4mate (19. April 2012)

> Der Allgemeine Deutsche Fahrrad-Club  (ADFC) hat sich übrigens vorgenommen, die Sicherheit von  Fahrradschlössern künftig zu zertifizieren.
> Dann hätten Verbraucher  endlich Klarheit darüber, was von einem bestimmten Schloss zu halten  ist.
> 
> *Im Unterschied zur Stiftung Warentest will sich der ADFC für seine  ausführliche Prüfung jedoch von den Herstellern bezahlen lassen.
> Diese  könnten dann zwar mit einem ADFC-Zertifikat werben, aber einen wirklich  unabhängigen Vergleichstests gibt es auch dann nicht*.


----------



## machero (19. April 2012)

Also das fandest du am interessantesten? 

Werde mir wohl dieses ABUS Scheibenbremsenschloss mal ansehen. Ich denke mal das ist, als Ergänzung,  ne ziemlich praktische Sache (mit Bewegungsmelder?)

Dürfte auch nicht allzu schwer sein.


----------



## Lilebror (22. April 2012)

4mate schrieb:


>



Ich weiß nicht was das bringen soll, es gibt doch Unmengen an Prüfsiegeln, die richtig guten Schlösser sind von großen Prüfinstitutionen zertifiziert oder anerkannt und geprüft:

Modelle:
Abus Granit CityChain X-Plus 1060 ca. 100 je nach Länge
Abus 	Bordo Granit X-Plus 6500 ca. 100

gibt natürlich auch entsprechende Pendanten von anderen Herstellern.

Motorradschlösser sind vielleicht auch ne Alternative:

Abus Granit Extreme Plus 59 ca. 200 je nach Länge

Ich werde mir wohl das  Abus Granit CityChain X-Plus 1060 besorgen.


----------



## davidhellmann (22. April 2012)

Das Abus Granit CityChain X-Plus 1060 hab ich auch aber hab es leider in 85cm gekauft was schon teilweise etwas kurz ist. hat aber auch den Vorteil das es eng hängt und man wohl schwer mit Gerät ran kommt  Und das Teil wiegt halt ordentlich


----------



## Lilebror (22. April 2012)

davidhellmann schrieb:


> Das Abus Granit CityChain X-Plus 1060 hab ich auch aber hab es leider in 85cm gekauft was schon teilweise etwas kurz ist. hat aber auch den Vorteil das es eng hängt und man wohl schwer mit Gerät ran kommt  Und das Teil wiegt halt ordentlich



Ich wollte mit das 110er holen und das Gewicht ist mir ehrlich gesagt egal, lieber schweres Schloss als kein Fahrrad  für die Laufräder gibt es dann noch ein Stahlkabel mit zwei Schlaufen an den Enden.


----------



## nox4x (22. April 2012)

machero schrieb:


> Teilweise ganz interessanter Artikel -)
> 
> http://www.spiegel.de/reise/aktuell/0,1518,826646,00.html



kann ich nur abraten, den sobald es kalt wird enläd sich gern mal die battarie und dan ist es auch nicht mehr so sicher


----------



## davidhellmann (22. April 2012)

Ganz interessantes Video:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rhPzF-hyC7Q&feature=related"]Gone In 60 Seconds - The Bike Crime Wave Part 2      - YouTube[/nomedia]

Die GPS ist nummer ist schon sexy!

Warum bringt keiner so etwas irgendwie passend für Fahrräder raus?
Das es nicht von ABUS und co. kommen wird kann ich ja noch verstehen. die wollen ja erstmal ihre Schlösser verkaufen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## davidhellmann (22. April 2012)

Auch ganz interessant 
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2ZDq1vkiZwA&feature=related"]How to properly lock your bike      - YouTube[/nomedia]

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oPDHPpnXPv8&feature=related"]Beat The Thief: How not to lock your bike      - YouTube[/nomedia]

Zwei solche Schlösser mitschleppen nervt natürlich noch mehr. 
Ob man dann mit der Sicherheit aber wirklich gegen 100% geht?


----------



## odlo_girl (22. April 2012)

davidhellmann schrieb:


> Die GPS ist nummer ist schon sexy!
> 
> Warum bringt keiner so etwas irgendwie passend für Fahrräder raus?



weniger sexy ist die tatsache, das das gerät aktiv arbeitet und permanent eine stromquelle braucht. - irgend wann hat man keine lust mehr, die batterie ständig auszutauschen. 
das dürfte der hauptgrund sein, warum die teile nicht richtig verbreitet sind.


----------



## davidhellmann (22. April 2012)

das sollte einfach sein indem man es anmacht wenn man es braucht.


----------



## odlo_girl (22. April 2012)

davidhellmann schrieb:


> das sollte einfach sein indem man es anmacht wenn man es braucht.



naja, ist bei einer batteriebetriebener fahrradlampe nicht anders, jedoch passiert es ja nicht nur mir so, dass der saft ständig ausgeht.

wenn man ein und aus schalten kann, dann kann der dieb es auch tun. ein schloss davor anzubringen verringert die motivation, das gerät einzuschalten. 

keine frage, für fleissig und gewissenhafte  leute die sind macht die anschaffung eines solchen geräts durchaus sinn, mir persönlich ist es zu viel arbeit.


----------



## davidhellmann (22. April 2012)

Ja leider gibt es ja nichts in brauchbarer größe. Und der Schalter sollte natürlich so sein das ihn nicht jeder an und aus machen kann. Per Handy aktivierbar? Aber sowas hab ich noch nicht gesehen.


----------



## odlo_girl (22. April 2012)

davidhellmann schrieb:


> Ja leider gibt es ja nichts in brauchbarer größe. Und der Schalter sollte natürlich so sein das ihn nicht jeder an und aus machen kann. Per Handy aktivierbar? Aber sowas hab ich noch nicht gesehen.



hehe, per handy aktivierbar erfordert die bereitschaft des geräts, also muss das gerät mindestens auf standby sein, was akku-leistung vrebraucht !


----------



## davidhellmann (22. April 2012)

Ja war ja auch nur ein Vorschlag. Vielleicht irgendwas mit nem Magneten oder sonst was. 
Wenn das Teil alle paar Tage mal geladen werden muss von mir aus. Wenn ich aber dann sehe das mein Fahrrad ohne mich unterwegs ist ist das schon nett  Es muss natürlich auch so am Rad sein das man es nicht ohne weiteres abbekommt bzw. gar nicht erst mitbekommt. Und natürlich müsste es auch bezahlbar sein. Naja... Wunschdenken


----------



## Lilebror (23. April 2012)

davidhellmann schrieb:


> Auch ganz interessant
> How to properly lock your bike      - YouTube
> 
> Beat The Thief: How not to lock your bike      - YouTube
> ...



Ich finde die Idee mit den zwei Schlössern ziemlich nice, klar ist das was schwerer, aber wenn ich man sich überlegt wie viele Leute ihre bikes nicht richtig abschließen, da ist das Risiko recht gering, dass sich jemand die mühe macht ein Fahrrad zu klauen, dass gleich mit zwei dicken Schlössern gesichert ist.


----------



## odlo_girl (23. April 2012)

Lilebror schrieb:


> Ich finde die Idee mit den zwei Schlössern ziemlich nice, klar ist das was schwerer, aber wenn ich man sich überlegt wie viele Leute ihre bikes nicht richtig abschließen, da ist das Risiko recht gering, dass sich jemand die mühe macht ein Fahrrad zu klauen, dass gleich mit zwei dicken Schlössern gesichert ist.



stimmt, dann kannst du noch 2 von den immer unterwegs mitnehmen, auf das zusätzliche gewicht von 8 kg  kommt es nicht mehr drauf an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zeggi (24. April 2012)

Ich denke nicht die Industrie ist da gefordert, sondern wir Biker.

Sie meisten gestohlenen Bikes werden ausgeschlachtet und dann die Parts verhökert. Wenn hier oder bei ebay jemand eine Fox Factory verhökert und nicht nachweisen kann woher diese stammt, dann sollten wir die Finger davon lassen.

Aber das traurige ist, das es kaum jemanden interessiert. Ich habe mir erst eine gebrauchtes Torque gekauft. Als ich den Verkäufer nach der Rechnung fragte meinte dieser, wir seien die ersten die eine Rechnung sehen wollen. Mit der Rechnung war alles in Ordnung aber das zeigt doch das es kaum einen interessiert. 

Wenn wir alle etwas gewissenhafter beim kauf von gebrauchten Parts umgehen, dann wird es auch schwerer für DIEBE diese zu verhökern.


----------



## Tabletop84 (24. April 2012)

Nigel Page, Teammanager von CRC ist die Garage ausgeräumt worden:

http://www.facebook.com/ChainReactionCycles


----------



## Freerider1504 (24. April 2012)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Nigel Page, Teammanager von CRC ist die Garage ausgeräumt worden:
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/ChainReactionCycles


 
Ach du *******, das waren sicherlich keine Amateure.


----------



## san_andreas (24. April 2012)

Wie schafft man soviel Zeug weg, ohne dass jemand was merkt ?


----------



## Tabletop84 (24. April 2012)

Kann mir auch nur vorstellen dass das in einem wenig belebten Gebiet gewesen sein muss und die Diebe wussten dass da zu dem Zeitpunkt keine Menschenseele ist. Falls das eine normale Garage in 'nem Wohngebiet war dann ist das an Dreistigkeit echt schwer zu überbieten.


----------



## san_andreas (24. April 2012)

Naja, es gab' ja auch den Fall der Baustellendiebe, die an einem Sonntag in Arbeiterkluft einen kompletten Kran abmoniert und auf Tieflader verladen haben und dann von der hilfsbereiten örtlichen Polizei auf die Autobahn begleitet wurden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## antique (24. April 2012)

Oder die Sache ganz auffällig machen: 

Transporter mit Menschen die in Arbeitsoveralls gekleidet sind fallen in fast keiner Umgebung komisch auf: so gut wie jeder vorbeilaufende Mensch denkt das es sich bei den Arbeitern um Umzugshelfer handeln wird.... 

In den 1990er Jahren wurde so einmal ein heftig teures Ledersofa aus dem Hotel Vier Jahreszeiten in München mit Billigung vom Portier rausgetragen - verschwunden auf Nimmer-wieder-sehen. 
Wenn die Sache normal-auffällig gehandelt wird - fragt fast niemand nach. 

So ähnlich kann es wohl auch bei CRC gewesen sein - schlimm!


----------



## Lilebror (24. April 2012)

odlo_girl schrieb:


> stimmt, dann kannst du noch 2 von den immer unterwegs mitnehmen, auf das zusÃ¤tzliche gewicht von 8 kg  kommt es nicht mehr drauf an



Man muss es ja nicht Ã¼bertreiben.
Ein dickes BÃ¼gelschloss und ein Falt bzw. Kettenschloss werden schon eine ordentlich abschreckende Wirkung auf so manchen Dieb haben, schlieÃlich geht es den meisten Dieben schlicht und einfach ums Geld. Lieber zwei drei billige RÃ¤der klauen als ein teures, dass schwer abgesichert ist. So viele Menschen schlieÃen ihre RÃ¤der nur mit KabelschlÃ¶ssern an bzw. noch nichteinmal das...

Es kÃ¶nnten tausende von DiebstÃ¤hlen verhindert werden, wenn der Mob nicht zu doof und zu geizig wÃ¤re:
1. Mit dem Geld fÃ¼r ein Schloss nicht geizen
2. Das richtige Schloss kaufen (auf die eigenen BedÃ¼rfnisse RÃ¼cksicht nehmen)
3. Fahrrad fest ketten nicht nur abschlieÃen

Ich habe jetzt selber schon oft genug gesehen, dass Leute Ihre RÃ¤der die um 1000â¬ liegen, zwar wohl Ã¼berlegt anschlieÃen nur leider 1. ignorieren oder ungefÃ¤hr genauso schlau, zwar 1. berÃ¼cksichtigen aber bei 2. gepennt haben und deswegen nicht in der Lage sind 3. umzusetzen, weil das gute BÃ¼gelschloss leider zu klein fÃ¼r den freien Laternenpfahl ist.

Es sollte klar sein, dass gute SchlÃ¶sser, genauso wie WertbehÃ¤ltnisse, nur ein Hindernis sind. Ein Dieb der unendlich viel Zeit hat, weil er absolut ungestÃ¶rt ist, wird jedes Schloss Ã¶ffnen kÃ¶nnen. Wenn man ein richtig teures Bike besitzt, dann sollte man sich auch wohl Ã¼berlegt, grÃ¼ndlich Gedanken Ã¼ber eine entsprechende Versicherung machen. Es geht bei FahrrÃ¤dern schlieÃlich immer mehr um RÃ¤der die weit Ã¼ber 1k â¬ liegen (von der stetig steigenden zahl an Pedelecs mal ganz abgesehen) und im Gegensatz zu einem Motorroller oder einem Motorrad auch noch geradezu herlich leicht sind.
Es tut zwar dann immer noch weh, wenn das Bike das man sich in langer Vorbereitungs und Recherche-Zeit ausgesucht hat, dann auf einmal weg ist aber mal ehrlich viele Bikes um die es hier geht werden geklaut, weil man gedacht hat man kÃ¶nnte mal eben ohne abzuschlieÃen....

Ich bin auf die selbe Art auch schon einmal um eines erleichtert worden, ich hatte GlÃ¼ck und habe es ein halbes Jahr spÃ¤ter in leicht abgewandelter aber identifizierbarer Version wieder gefunden und bin um mein leben gestrampelt (das war echt ein absolutes Happy End). Ich habe allerdings nie wieder das Fahrrad irgendwo unangeschlossen stehen lassen und sei es auch fÃ¼r noch so kurze Zeit. Ist natÃ¼rlich sehr Ã¤rgerlich, wenn man diese Erfahrung mit seinem richtig teuren Fahrrad machen muss.


----------



## peh (24. April 2012)

Zeggi schrieb:


> Mit der Rechnung war alles in Ordnung aber das zeigt doch das es kaum einen interessiert.


Kann ich gern bestätigen: Interessiert mich als Käufer nicht.


----------



## Metrum (24. April 2012)

Wenn ich Teile kaufe interessiert es mich auch nicht wirklich und wenn ich die Teile dann wieder verkaufe habe ich demzufolge auch keine Rechnung die ich vorlegen kann. Ich habe aber auch von den ganzen Teilen die ich in Shops oder beim Dealer vor Ort gekauft habe keine Rechnungen mehr. Wofür auch? Mehr Geld bekomme ich dann auch nicht beim verkaufen. Und egal bei was für gebrauchten Dingen, nicht nur bei Bikes, man weiß nie woher es kommt. Ist halt so - und wird immer so sein.


----------



## davidhellmann (24. April 2012)

Rechnung wozu? Versicherung, die haben sowas gern...


----------



## Metrum (24. April 2012)

Habe ich nicht. Kenne nichtmal meine Rahmennummern. Aber ich sitz auch nur drauf und fahre - und dann sind sie wieder in der Wohnung.


----------



## davidhellmann (24. April 2012)

Rahmennummer kenn ich auch nicht


----------



## antique (24. April 2012)

Aus Erfahrung kann ich nur sagen: 
sobald mal eine Ware angekauft wird die später als Hehlerware identifiziert wird kann es für den Käufer wie Verkäufer zu erheblichen Problemen mit nervenaufreibenen Diskussionen kommen 

Sobald ein Verkäufer/Anbieter bei Waren die einen Laden Verkaufspreis von mehr als EUR 50,00 haben KEINEN Kaufbeleg auf Verlagen vorzeigen kann nehme ich Abstand von einem möglichen Kauf. 

Bei Kontrollen wird so gut wie immer die IMEI Nummer des Mobilephones überprüft - und warum soll das bei nummierten Radlteilen jetzt anders sein? 

Rein vorsorglich hebe ich so gut wie jeden Kaufbeleg auf und habe schon mehrfach bei Kontrollen vom Zoll oder Polizei dadurch weiteren Ärger abhalten können. 

....und mal ganz klar: wer ne Gabel/Radlteil über EUR 500,00 kauft und sich dann keine Quittung/Rechnung mitgeben läßt scheint nicht alle Tassen im Schrank zu  haben. 
Bei fast keiner Warengruppe wird so oft geklaute Ware in der E-Bucht und auf anderen Plätzen angeboten wie bei Radlteilen. Ist Selbstschutz nur mit nachvollziehbaren Kaufbelegen die Waren zu kaufen - auch wenn dann manches "Schnäppchen" sich nicht realisieren läßt.


----------



## odlo_girl (24. April 2012)

wenn rechnung vorhanden sind, dann gut - wenn nicht - auch nicht schlimm. versicherung ? ........ hmmmm...... habe ich in den 40 jahren nie gebraucht. 

habe schon einige male hier im forum was gekauft, waren auch keine rechnung dabei. mein rad wird mir keiner nie wieder so leicht klauen können, wer sein rad klauen lässt, ist selber schuld.


----------



## DHK (25. April 2012)

antique schrieb:


> Aus Erfahrung kann ich nur sagen:
> sobald mal eine Ware angekauft wird die später als Hehlerware identifiziert wird kann es für den Käufer wie Verkäufer zu erheblichen Problemen mit nervenaufreibenen Diskussionen kommen
> ...



Und das trotz Kaufvertrag  dann ist Geld und die Ware weg 

Heutzutage darf man halt wirklich niemanden vertrauen, erst recht wenn es ums Geld geht.
Aber zu vielen Teilen gibt es halt auch keine Rechnung, weil sie von einem Komplettbike abgebaut wurden oder schon zweiter Hand sind oder oder oder.
Und selbst wenn ist es auch keine wirkliche Absicherung, viel zu leicht kann man solch eine Rechnung auch fälschen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oldschoolie (27. April 2012)

Gerade zwei ominöse Angebote im Bikemarkt gesehen. Möchte den Verkäufern nicht zu nahe treten/etwas unterstellen aber lieber mal hinweisen.

Angebot 1:








Angebot 2:



> Details zum Artikel:  MTB  Made in Taiwan  -  Gr.L  -26er-
> 3x9 - Vo. und Hi. Formula , Alle Komponenten von Sram ,Lenker SixPack ,  Laufräder von Veltec DH , Gebraucht mit gebrauchspuren Leider keine  Dellen und keine Risse  Verkaufe für 800,-euro Fest oder tausch gegen  MTB zubehör



Das 2. ist meiner Meinung nach ein Bionicon und bei Allmountainkompletträdern zu finden.


----------



## Tabletop84 (27. April 2012)

Was mir gerade auffällt und wo sich vielleicht mal ein Mod darum kümmern könnte:

Man bräuchte eine Art Maske die wie bei den Threads von Stunzi immer oben erscheint sodass jeder sein Rad mit den nötigen Informationen wie Marke und Modell einträgt. 

Wenn ich hier im Thread nämlich nach Commencal oder Meta suche finde ich grade mal eins und ich bin mir sicher das es mehr sind aber hier melden sich manche und schreiben sinngemäß: "ja hier mein Rad wurde gestohlen" und dann noch ein Bild, das wars.


----------



## mightyEx (27. April 2012)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Was mir gerade auffällt und wo sich vielleicht mal ein Mod darum kümmern könnte:
> 
> Man bräuchte eine Art Maske die wie bei den Threads von Stunzi immer oben erscheint sodass jeder sein Rad mit den nötigen Informationen wie Marke und Modell einträgt.
> 
> Wenn ich hier im Thread nämlich nach Commencal oder Meta suche finde ich grade mal eins und ich bin mir sicher das es mehr sind aber hier melden sich manche und schreiben sinngemäß: "ja hier mein Rad wurde gestohlen" und dann noch ein Bild, das wars.



Ich denke auch, dass einheitliche Masken besser für eine Suche geeignet wären.


----------



## planetsmasher (27. April 2012)

Specialized S-Works Enduro 2005 in 91126 Schwabach gestohlen!






[/url][/IMG]

S-Works Enduro, green anodized, Rahmengrösse L in Schwabach aus abgesperrtem Keller entwendet.

Parts: Marzocchi All Mountain SL, weisse Formula Oro K24, weiss roter FunWorks LRS, Schaltkomponenten Shimano SLX, Sattelstütze, Lenker Race Face, weisser syncros Vorbau, roter SDG Sattel, weisse Flatpedale

wenn das jemand sieht oder angeboten bekommt bitte Info! gibt auch ne Belohnung!


----------



## Zentauri (29. April 2012)

Mannnn..... was ich hier so lese die letzten 60 Seiten machen mir echt angst.....
Iwie scheint es echt egal zu sein wo man das Bike hinstellt Keller aufgebrochen, Garage geknackt, wenn einer dein Bike will dann bekommt er es auch 
Hab jetzt echt Angst um mein neues Baby....


----------



## mightyEx (30. April 2012)

Zentauri schrieb:


> Mannnn..... was ich hier so lese die letzten 60 Seiten machen mir echt angst.....
> Iwie scheint es echt egal zu sein wo man das Bike hinstellt Keller aufgebrochen, Garage geknackt, wenn einer dein Bike will dann bekommt er es auch
> Hab jetzt echt Angst um mein neues Baby....



Naja, ich sag mal, wenn man paar grundsätzliche Dinge beachtet, kann man das Risiko schon minimieren. Ganz ausgeschlossen ist ein Diebstahl nie. 100%ige Sicherheit gibt es nicht.
Viele nehmen das Bike mit in die Wohnung. Wenn ich keinen Privatkeller im EFH hätte, würde ich's genauso machen. In die Stadt und zur Arbeit nehm ich dann die Stadtschlampe. Ansonsten lass ich mein Bike praktisch nicht aus den Augen. Entweder ich hab's unter meinem Hintern oder es ist eingeschlossen.


----------



## peh (30. April 2012)

*Hier* auch noch zwei Vermisste.


----------



## Lilebror (30. April 2012)

Zentauri schrieb:


> Mannnn..... was ich hier so lese die letzten 60 Seiten machen mir echt angst.....
> Iwie scheint es echt egal zu sein wo man das Bike hinstellt Keller aufgebrochen, Garage geknackt, wenn einer dein Bike will dann bekommt er es auch
> Hab jetzt echt Angst um mein neues Baby....



Wenns jemand haben will, dann kriegt er es auch. Wenn man unterwegs ist sollte man es auf jeden Fall mit guten Schlössern gegen die Mitnahme sichern. Wenn man sich damit wohl fühlt mit einem richtig guten Schlosse oder noch besser zwei unterschiedliche Fabrikate.

Find das Video eigentlich sehr hilfreich.
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2ZDq1vkiZwA"]How to properly lock your bike      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## BizzY86 (1. Mai 2012)

*Unbekannte stehlen bei Beerfelden Bikes im Wert von 15.000 Euro*

_(lct)_ (pol) In ein Gebäude am Bikepark an der Talstation  des Skilifts im Eberbacher Weg in Beerfelden sind Unbekannte in der  Nacht zum Montag, 30. April, eingebrochen und haben zehn Mountainbikes  herausgeräumt. Die Räder schafften die Ganoven über einen Feldweg zum  Parkplatz am Schlingrund an der Bundesstraße 45. Eventuell fühlten sich  die Langfinger dabei gestört, denn sie ließen vier Räder zurück. Die  anderen sechs Downhill-Räder der Marke Kona hatten sie vermutlich in ein  Transportfahrzeug geladen und waren damit geflüchtet. Der Schaden wird  auf etwa 15.000,- Euro geschätzt. Die Polizei geht von mehreren Tätern  aus und fragt: Wem sind möglicherweise im Bereich der Parkplätze am  Schlingrund oder am Skilift verdächtige Personen oder Fahrzeuge  aufgefallen? Entsprechende Hinweise nimmt die Polizei in Erbach unter  der Rufnummer (06062) 9530 entgegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mightyEx (1. Mai 2012)

Au man, echt bitter . Vielleicht sollten die Betreiber Bilder und Details von den entwendeten Bikes veröffentlichen. Könnte ja sein, dass doch das ein oder andere auf Verkaufsplattformen auftaucht. Wird aber wohl eher schwierig, wenn die Bikes nur in Einzelteilen auftauchen.

Hmm, sollte man jetzt über *DNA-Sicherung* nachdenken ?


----------



## FlowinFlo (1. Mai 2012)

"Ganoven", "Langfinger"? 
Das waren sicher Profis und die haben die Gegend vorher... "ausbaldowert"!

Sorry, aber die Wortwahl stimmt nicht im mindesten mit dem entstandenen Schaden überein!


----------



## Metrum (1. Mai 2012)

Hatte es hier schon mal irgendwo oder irgendwem (?) geschrieben.
Bei uns hat vor paar Wochen erst ein Radladen (LJB) aufgemacht, mitten im Ort (Gewerbepark, Marktkauf, toom, Tanke, Möbelhaus, etc.) und als ich morgens hin wollte stand die Polizei da. Da haben sie über Nacht den Laden geplündert und es wurden LKW Spuren gesichert. 
Übrigens ist das Polizeirevier nur ca. 300m Luftlinie entfernt!!! 
Das ging mit Sicherheit auch über die Grenze, Schengen sei Dank! 
Die tun mir richtig leid, da stehen Familien dahinter und er war sich nichtmal sicher das die Versicherung greift.


----------



## -SHREDDER- (2. Mai 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Hatte es hier schon mal irgendwo oder irgendwem (?) geschrieben.
> Bei uns hat vor paar Wochen erst ein Radladen (LJB) aufgemacht, mitten im Ort (Gewerbepark, Marktkauf, toom, Tanke, Möbelhaus, etc.) und als ich morgens hin wollte stand die Polizei da. Da haben sie über Nacht den Laden geplündert und es wurden LKW Spuren gesichert.
> Übrigens ist das Polizeirevier nur ca. 300m Luftlinie entfernt!!!
> Das ging mit Sicherheit auch über die Grenze, Schengen sei Dank!
> Die tun mir richtig leid, da stehen Familien dahinter und er war sich nichtmal sicher das die Versicherung greift.



Mit Schengen hat das wirklich wenig zu tun. Das verdanken wir der EU und dem freien "Personen- und Warenverkehr". 

Auf jeden Fall deckt sich das mit der Aussage der Kripo. Räder werden massenweise gestohlen, da das "Geschäft" mit PKW ungleich schwerer ist. Ein Sprinter oder LKW und los geht's. Ein absolut "sicheres" Geschäft für diese Banden!


----------



## Rankin' (2. Mai 2012)

Das kommt mir doch sehr suspekt vor, vielleicht vermisst jemand das Rad?

http://www.ebay.de/itm/270966737055?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## antique (2. Mai 2012)

@Rankin,

hab  den Verkäufer in der Bucht angeschrieben: er kann leider nix zum Radl sagen weil er keine Ahnung davon hat.... Schätze die Sache ist nicht mit Quittung in einem Laden erworben worden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## davidhellmann (2. Mai 2012)

Und was macht man in so einem Fall? 
Das Problem ist ja das man niemanden verdächtigen darf sonst ist man am Ende noch der Dumme. Ich wusste wie gesagt wer mein Rad geklaut hat aber der Polizist hatte mir abgeraten denjenigen anzuzeigen mit der Bemerkung: Unterstellung bla bla...


----------



## Tabletop84 (2. Mai 2012)

Kann man sich hier angucken. Selbst wenns gut läuft wohl eine sehr langwierige Sache:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=533959&page=9


----------



## davidhellmann (2. Mai 2012)

Echt witzig... Vielleicht sollte ich umschulen zum Fahrraddieb. Scheint sich zu lohnen und man ist wohl schwer greifbar...


----------



## FlowinFlo (2. Mai 2012)

Dann hat der Polizist dir aber was Falsches erzählt!
Wenn du Hinweise auf den Dieb hast, dann muss dem nachgegangen werden und der vermeintliche Dieb müsste dann nachweisen, dass das sein Bike ist.

Jeder Staatsanwalt "unterstellt" einem Angeklagten erstmal was und die Beweise werden abgewogen.


----------



## davidhellmann (2. Mai 2012)

Nee, der kam grad im dicken Jeep wieder und das Rad war weg. Wäre das Rad da gewesen wäre es relativ einfach gewesen. Ich bin runter, Rad weg. Im haus geklingelt und dann ne halbe Stunde später kam der Typ wieder, wurde von seinem Kollege zuhause abgesetzt. Es war winter, Jacke hatte er keine an... War wohl nur mal kurz weg... Keine Chance da was zu machen ohne am Ende nicht selber der Depp zu sein.


----------



## RuhrRadler (4. Mai 2012)

Die Lösung!
http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=53b_1335763450


----------



## chvomh (4. Mai 2012)

RuhrRadler schrieb:


> Die Lösung!
> http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=53b_1335763450



du hast nen gepaecktraeger am bike?


----------



## RuhrRadler (5. Mai 2012)

Lieber Gepäckträger, als Bike wech...oder?


----------



## Tabletop84 (7. Mai 2012)

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.439090352770152.112779.117500491595808&type=1


----------



## _SpongeBob_ (7. Mai 2012)

Unglaublich wie dreist die Diebe mittlerweile vorgehen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (7. Mai 2012)

Super...mit öffentlicher Hetzjagd inklusive.


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (7. Mai 2012)

Das hab ich mir auch eben gedacht! Mahlzeit, Selbstjustiz ole!


----------



## davidhellmann (7. Mai 2012)

Hm verstehen kann ich es aber... Wenn du die Diebe nicht erwischst auf frischer Tat hast du doch keine Chance das überhaupt was wieder kommt. Wahrscheinlich nicht die feine englische Art aber wie gesagt, etwas verstehen kann ich es.


----------



## freigeist (7. Mai 2012)

zu den letzten einträgen:
oohh.. die armen diebe.. man sollte ihnen noch einen packen geldscheine zustecken, damit sie sich noch ordentliche protektoren kaufen können.. denn, was haben sie von den bikes, wenn sie damit nicht gescheit durch nen park biken können.. ja, sich sogar dabei verletzen.. die armen


----------



## peh (7. Mai 2012)

freigeist schrieb:


> zu den letzten einträgen:
> oohh.. die armen diebe..


Was an unserem Rechtssystem hast Du nicht verstanden? Das ist ein Fall für Polizei und Richter, nicht für den Mob.


----------



## Tabletop84 (7. Mai 2012)

Das ist ein zweischneidiges Schwert.

Wenn du mit den Daten in D zur Polizei gehst kannst du eigentlich sicher sein das du die Bikes lange bzw. nie wieder siehst.

Während die Vorgehensweise eventuell die Chance bietet das man die Bikes wieder zurückbekommt.


----------



## davidhellmann (7. Mai 2012)

von fünf geklauten Rädern hat die Polizei bei mir genau 0 wieder gefunden bzw. den Dieb geschnappt... Und 90% der anderen wird es genauso gehen.


----------



## _SpongeBob_ (7. Mai 2012)

davidhellmann schrieb:


> von fünf geklauten Rädern hat die Polizei bei mir genau 0 wieder gefunden bzw. den Dieb geschnappt... Und 90% der anderen wird es genauso gehen.



*!!!*


----------



## freigeist (8. Mai 2012)

peh schrieb:


> ... Das ist ein Fall für Polizei und Richter, nicht für den Mob.



ja klar, man rief dazu auf, den typen zu vierteilen und anschliessend zu fischfutter zu verarbeiten.. 

das is nen aufruf gewesen, ob jmd. diesen DIEB kennt und helfen kann! 
die polizei wird davon NICHTS wiederfinden..(delber 3x mitgemacht) und die versicherung..naja


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peh (8. Mai 2012)

davidhellmann schrieb:


> Und 90% der anderen wird es genauso gehen.


Obiger Fall ist aber ein Bikepark, und der hat die Ausweise der mutmaßlichen Diebe und vermutlich auch einen unterschriebenen Vertrag.

Da wirft dieser Facebook-Aufruf schon etliche Fragen auf.

Letztlich alles nur virales Marketing, um einen Bikepark bekannt zu machen? Dass es sabbernde Eiferer gibt, die den Link im Netz streuen, wissen die sicherlich.


----------



## davidhellmann (8. Mai 2012)

Wenn das so ist, dann ist es natürlich mist, da stimme ich zu.


----------



## _SpongeBob_ (8. Mai 2012)

War gerade Brötchen holen. Auf dem Parkplatz gegenüber vom Bäcker stand ein langer weißer MB Sprinter. Polnisches Kennzeichen. Ich mir zunächst nichts gedacht. Gibt ja mittlerweile unzählige polnische Firmen, die ihre Handwerkerdienste hier anbieten. Beim Bäcker dann einer der "Arbeiter". Hat sich ebenfalls Brötchen (wohl eher Proviant...) für die Rücktour gekauft.

Kurz bevor ich die Bäckerei verließ hat der "Fahrer" die die Ladetüren hinten geöffnet um irgendetwas zu machen. Keine Ahnung, was. Ich hin und was kam zum Vorschein?! Na? Richtig, eine riesen Ladung Räder. Zum Teil auch einige mittelpreisige Geräte. Ich ließ es mir nicht nehmen und bin zum Fahrer hingegangen und einfach aus Neugier gefragt, ob sie Fahrradhändler seien. Die Antwort war. "Nein. is' Spärrmull". Auf meine Nachfrage kam nur "Ich nicht gut verstehen alles" und schnell Ladetüren geschlossen und losgefahren. 

Ich habe natürlich die Polizei per Handy angerufen und Kennzeichen durchgegeben.

Leider werde ich wohl nicht erfahren, ob sie von angehalten werden und ob es sich tatsächlich um Diebesgut handelt.


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (8. Mai 2012)

freigeist schrieb:


> ja klar, man rief dazu auf, den typen zu vierteilen und anschliessend zu fischfutter zu verarbeiten..
> 
> das is nen aufruf gewesen, ob jmd. diesen DIEB kennt und helfen kann!
> die polizei wird davon NICHTS wiederfinden..(delber 3x mitgemacht) und die versicherung..naja



ob die jemand kennt?? Ehm sry da stehen die kompletten namen und Anschrift, das sind Ausweise!! Zur Polizei damit und die kann ma bei denen auflaufen, wären es nur die Bilder ok aber da stehen alle Daten die man für ne Anzeige brauch 
was soll denn jemand der polizei mitteilen der die kennt was nicht schon da steht? Sexuelle Vorlieben, Hobbys, Lieblingspizza?.......

@_SpongeBob_: Sauber, würd mich ma interessieren was da rumkommt!


----------



## davidhellmann (8. Mai 2012)

Man kann nichts machen mit der Polizei...
Wenn du jemand verdächtigst bei der Polizei und die dann nichts finden bist du der dumme und hast ne Anzeige am Hals. Da kannst du dir noch so sicher sein das es jemand war... So lang der das Rad nicht gerade bei sich hat oder dumm anstellt hast du so gut wie keine chance.


----------



## frogmatic (8. Mai 2012)

Gut dass uns Sendungen wie "Achtung Kontrolle" immer suggerieren, dass die Exekutive alles im Griff hat...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (8. Mai 2012)

dann doch lieber facebook


----------



## mightyEx (8. Mai 2012)

davidhellmann schrieb:


> Man kann nichts machen mit der Polizei...
> Wenn du jemand verdächtigst bei der Polizei und die dann nichts finden bist du der dumme und hast ne Anzeige am Hals. Da kannst du dir noch so sicher sein das es jemand war... So lang der das Rad nicht gerade bei sich hat oder dumm anstellt hast du so gut wie keine chance.



Naja, bezogen auf die Aussage von _SpongeBob_ besteht aber schon ein Verdacht, dass da etwas nicht ganz stimmt. Insofern würde die Polizei schon versuchen, den Kleintransporter zu kontrollieren. Da muss man auch keine Anzeige fürchten. Sonst würde wohl niemand mehr bei der Polizei anrufen.


----------



## _SpongeBob_ (8. Mai 2012)

mightyEx schrieb:


> Naja, bezogen auf die Aussage von _SpongeBob_ besteht aber schon ein Verdacht, dass da etwas nicht ganz stimmt. Insofern würde die *Polizei schon versuchen, den Kleintransporter zu kontrollieren*. Da muss man auch keine Anzeige fürchten. Sonst würde wohl niemand mehr bei der Polizei anrufen.



Genau. So sieht's aus.


----------



## davidhellmann (8. Mai 2012)

Das war auch nicht auf den Transporter bezogen sondern noch auf die andere Sache.
Die Sache mit dem Transporter ist schon wieder anderes. 

Es ging mir darum das dir ein Rad geklaut wird und du jemanden beschuldigst. Das kann halt nach hinten los gehen. Natürlich auch erst wenn der beschuldigte dich dann anzeigt sollte man ihm nichts nachweisen können oder er es wirklich nicht gewesen sein.


----------



## FlowinFlo (8. Mai 2012)

Das ist eigentlich nicht normal, dass eine Anzeige, die aufgrund fehlender Anhaltspunkte eingestellt wird, sofort mit einer Gegenanzeige wegen Verleumdung beantwortet wird.


----------



## davidhellmann (8. Mai 2012)

So wurde mir es damals gesagt von den Beamten. 
DAs Problem ist halt das man das so gut wie nicht nachweisen kann wenn man den Dieb nicht gerade auf frischer Tat erwischt hat und ich denke nicht mal dann ist es einfach wenn keine dritten dabei waren. Aber so fit bin ich da jetzt auch nicht. Kann nur sagen was ich von denen gesagt bekommen habe. Und bei mir war klar, dass das Rad NICHT in der Wohnung zu finden sein wird da sie es ja gerade weggeschafft haben. Da standen die Chancen eher sehr gering.


----------



## antique (8. Mai 2012)

Heute vormittag in München, hinter dem alten Rathaus am Fahrradständer der Stadt mit Abus Bordo X doppelt gesichert - dennoch wurde mein Radl geklaut 

Pinarello von 1991 mit kompletter Champagnolo 8-fach Ausstattung, Schaltgriff Bullet von Campa, LRS Campa Alpha XL Felgen mit WTB Naben mit später montiertere Magura HS 33 Bremse in neongelb, Flex Stem neongelber Vorbau mit roter Elastomerfederelement, Stahlgabel von Pinarello die direkt ab Werk verbaut worden ist. Chris King Steuersatz in silbriger Ausführung, Innenlager von Suntour (wurde halt mal erneuert). 

Radl ist dunkelgrau-schwarz mit gelb-grünlicher Cracklé Struktur, Lack fühlt sich leicht rauh an. Originaler Zustand, lediglich am Sitzrohr wurde ein Aufkleber von einem längst nicht mehr existenten Radlladen in Oberaudorf angebracht. 
Sattel Selle Modell Flite in schwarz ohne Schriftzüge an Satteldecke. Lenker von Modolo (kann auch was anderes sein). 

Rahmennummer und Photos kann ich erst heute abend einstellen, muss erst meine ausbelichteten Photos durchsuchen ob ich ein einigermassen anständiges Photo vom Bike habe. 
Rechnung und Originalpass von Pinarello liegt vor, Kaufpreis war 1991 knapp DM 3400.00 

Unfassbar das ein Radl das gerade mal wenige Minuten abgestellt war schon geklaut worden ist - zufällige Passanten haben mir erklärt das der Herr Dieb mit einer Akkuflex (zumindest Werkzeug das Krach macht) am Schloss dran war und beide Schlösser geöffnet hat. Fragmente vom Schloss lagen rum, Polizei hat sich nur am Rande für den Diebstahl interessiert. Es wurde im zuständigen Revier eine Anzeige aufgenommen - Aussagen von den Passanten haben die Beamten gar nicht interessiert. 
Die wirkten auf mich so gelangweilt und angeödet von der Tatsache das schon wieder ein Radl geklaut worden ist. 

Hab meinen Anwalt sofort konsultiert (der hat seine Praxis in München) und dort wurde mir bestätigt das Fahrraddiebstähle derzeit nur schleppend aufgeklärt werden. 

Klar ist das Radl heute fast nix mehr wert, vielleicht noch ein paar hundert Euro - aber es wurde mir geklaut und ich habe als Schüler dafür hart geschuftet um mir das Bike leisten zu können. Gar so easy war das für mich nicht, einen ganzen Sommer als Erntehelfer beim Landwirt und in der Fischzucht sowie Gärtnerei gerabeitet. Extra auf dem Herbstfest in Rosenheim am Ausschank gejobbt damit die Kasse voll geworden ist. Die ganzen Trinkgelder und Extras habe ich in das Radl gesteckt - nervt einfach wenn ein gutes Radl weg ist.


----------



## _SpongeBob_ (8. Mai 2012)

Mein Beileid. Kann Deinen Frust sehr gut verstehen.


----------



## Whiteeagle (8. Mai 2012)

antique schrieb:


> Es reichen 2min u, Rad weg zufällige Passanten haben mir erklärt das der Herr Dieb mit einer Akkuflex (zumindest Werkzeug das Krach macht) am Schloss dran war und beide Schlösser geöffnet hat.



Super Passanten  Stört scheinbar niemanden wenn da wer OFFENSICHTLICH mit ner Flex die Schlösser knackt. Hat bestimmt Schlüssel verloren und holt nu sein Rad


----------



## Dddakk (8. Mai 2012)

..ich muss da mal ne Lanze für die Polizei brechen:
Nach Hinweise und Ermittlungen nen Profi erwischt. 27 Räder in der Wohnung, alle geklaut. Danach wurde wohl noch ein PC durchforscht, weitere 250 Stück vertickert.
Und, wie man hört, können viele Besitzer gar nicht ermittelt werden. Da weder registriert, noch Besitzbelege vorhanden sind, und da würde oft ein Beweisfoto reichen...

http://www.die-stadtredaktion.de/20...izeibericht/heidelberg-fahrraddieb-ermittelt/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TIGERBEAT (9. Mai 2012)

> Heute vormittag in München, hinter dem alten Rathaus am Fahrradständer  der Stadt mit Abus Bordo X doppelt gesichert - dennoch wurde mein Radl  geklaut



Also von den Bordo Schlössern rate ich dringend ab! Knacken dauert 3 Sekunden.

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EiLSj84sGPQ"]abus bordo mit schlagschlÃ¼ssel geknackt      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## antique (9. Mai 2012)

ha ha - Abus macht Werbung das ihre Schlösser die höchste Sicherheitsstufe haben und ich habe dafür die alte Kryptonites ausgemustert - was soll denn jetzt für ein Schloss noch Bestand haben? 

Habe das Abus Schloss im Februar für knapp 100 Euro gekauft - und es wurde mit der Flex (oder ähnliches Werkzeug) durchtrennt. 

Bin jetzt total verunsichert und weiss nicht mehr was ich kaufen soll


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (9. Mai 2012)

das was auf deinem benutzerbild ist, immer schön ans fahrrad ketten!


----------



## davidhellmann (9. Mai 2012)

Die Schlagschlüsselsache soll mit den neuen doch gar nicht mehr gehen...
Und Flex... Da hält wohl kein Schloss...


----------



## _SpongeBob_ (9. Mai 2012)

antique schrieb:


> Bin jetzt total verunsichert und weiss nicht mehr was ich kaufen soll



Ein Fahrrad.

Ein Schloss.

Die Reihenfolge ist sehr wichtig!


----------



## antique (9. Mai 2012)

Klar ist ne Flex heftig und kann mit ausreichend Zeit so gut wie jedes Schloss knacken. 

Denke eher an so Feld-Wald-Wiesen-Strauchdiebe die einfach und schnell irgendein Radl haben wollen um im Suff, Tran wtf einen radlbaren Untersatz brauchen - also ist der Neukauf vom Abus Bordo 6500 (oder so...) doch empfehlenswert? 

Mein Hund kette ich garantiert nicht ans Fahrrad, sie ist Freiheit gewohnt und langweilt sich schnell wenn sie angekettet ist. Und wenn dann ne Katze des Weges kommt - ist Hund mit Fahrrad weg


----------



## _SpongeBob_ (9. Mai 2012)

antique schrieb:


> Und wenn dann ne Katze des Weges kommt - ist Hund mit Fahrrad weg



Habe noch nie einen Hund gesehen, der mit einem Fahhrad lossausen kann, an das er angekettet ist?!

Aber mal ganz im ernst.

Es gibt kein perfektes Schloss. Ein solches zu produzieren würde bedeuten, dass der/die Hersteller keine mehr verkaufen könnten...


----------



## antique (9. Mai 2012)

....och @Sponge,

wenn meine Hundedame unbedingt einer Katze, Huhn, Eichhörnchen folgen will entwickelt sie ungeheure Kräfte und zieht im angeketteten Zustand so stark das sie schon mal ne Kette (am Verbindungsglied zum Halsband) zerrissen hat. 

NEIN - ich will es mit einem Fahrrad gar nicht erst probieren  Solange sie in Gesellschaft ist geht alles klar, läuft brav bei Fuss und ist auch sonst ein gut erzogener Hund. Aber wenn sie sich langweilt und dabei angekettet ist - dann gewinnen andere Tiere eine hohe Aufmerksamkeit und sie will einfach hinterher.

Mein Hund ist fast nie angekettet und sie kehrt nach Ausreissaktionen im Lauf der Zeit wieder zurück - als Wachhund fürs Radl taugt sie leider nicht.


----------



## neo-bahamuth (9. Mai 2012)

TIGERBEAT schrieb:


> Also von den Bordo Schlössern rate ich dringend ab! Knacken dauert 3 Sekunden.
> 
> abus bordo mit schlagschlÃ¼ssel geknackt      - YouTube



Langsam ist es echt alt. Die Schlösser gibt es mit verschiedenen Schließzylindern. Das funktioniert nicht bei den Schlössern mit Drehscheibenzylinder, also den Granit Schlössern. Da muss eine Flex her. Bemerkenswert traurig, dass die Passanten den einfach flexen lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## antique (9. Mai 2012)

Allgemein hat die Aufmerksamkeit von Passanten bei so Aktionen nachgelassen - immer weniger Menschen trauen sich Fragen an die agierenden Personen zu stellen. 

Und es könnte sich ja um eine wie auch immer geartete Aktion eines Künstlers, Fernsehmenschen usw. handeln - manchmal glaube ich das der Verstand von Menschen mit steigendem Fernsehkonsum rapide abnimmt. 

Es löst in fast keiner Stadt Nachfragen aus wenn jemand offensiv mit einer Akkuflex unterwegs ist - habs vor ein paar Tagen in Freiburg beobachten können: 
dort werden Räder die in der Umgebung eines Knotenpunkts der Strassenbahn angekettet sind durch städtische Bedienstete entfernt. Die sind immer zu zweit und laden die Räder auf einen Transportwagen mit eindeutiger Beschriftung der Stadt auf - nur wenige Meter entfernt von dem Knotenpunkt parken viele, sehr viele Studentenräder vor der Uni - dort fällt ein Mensch der am Schloss hantiert nicht weiter auf. Selbst erlebt - habe einen vorbeischlendernden Polizisten auf die Sache aufmerksam gemacht - der ist hin und konnte abklären das der Besitzer einen klemmenden Schlüssel am Schloss hat - ausser mir hat sich gar niemand für den Typen interessiert. 

Gewisse Gleichgültigkeit ist weit verbreitet. 

Bin gerade dabei meine Photobestände durchzuforschen - mein Radl bis jetzt noch nicht gefunden.


----------



## Fettpresse (9. Mai 2012)

Echt Krass mit dem Pinarello, tut mir leid für dich. 

Vieleicht taucht es ja auch wieder auf. Ist auch schon vorgekommen.


----------



## wilderkaiser (10. Mai 2012)

Hallo,

einer Freundin wurde in der Nacht zum 08.05.2012 ihr Albuch Kotter SSP in Frankfurt geklaut.
Darüber ist sie wirklich tot traurig. Deswegen der Aufruf hier - wenn ihr das Rad im Ganzen
oder in Teilen seht, gebt mir bitte umgehend Bescheid.













- Albuch Kotter Rahmen - Columbus Chromor - innenverlegte Züge (RH:54-55)
- Bullbar mit Crosslever
- Shimano 600 Ausstattung
- Wolber TX Profil Laufräder (Kranz montiert)
- Selle San Marco Rolls Sattel


----------



## giles (14. Mai 2012)

antique schrieb:


> ... Extra auf dem Herbstfest in Rosenheim am Ausschank gejobbt damit die Kasse voll geworden ist. ...



Sorry, aber die Vorlage ist zu gut.

Poliziehauptmeister Mohr und Kommissar Hofer aktivieren.


----------



## Benjo27 (14. Mai 2012)

Hallo an alle IBC User uns ist heute ein Cannondale RZ one twenty 120 xlr2, mit der charakteristischen Cannondale Lefty Gabel Rahmengröße xl [/COLOR]direkt aus dem Laden gestohlen worden. Das Geschäft ist die Firma Stadtrad in 66424 Homburg Saar. Der Kunde der dieses Rad ohne zu bezahlen entwendet hat, hat sich als Dirk Welsch ausgegeben und das Rad sogar persönlich  bestellt und eine kleine Anzahlung geleistet. Er ist gefilmt worden und hat eine Telefonnummer hinterlassen die aber jetzt nicht mehr erreichbar ist. Er hat einen kurzen unbeobachteten Moment genutzt um ohne zu bezahlen mit dem Rad zu flüchten. Wer irgend jemand mit einem neuen Cannondale RZ one twenty sieht der auf diese Beschreibung passt : männlich ca 165 groß rötlich blondes Haare, oder den Namen Dirk Welsch hat, bitte umgehend bei uns melden.





 Unsere Nummer lautet 06841/3188. Für alle Hinweise die zur Ergreifung des Täters führen gibt es auch eine angemessene Belohnung.
Vielen Dank für eure Mithilfe,
das Stadtrad Team


----------



## antique (14. Mai 2012)

*oups* jetzt werden die Diebe immer dreister!  Ihr habt Euch doch hoffentlich den Ausweis als Pfand geben lassen? 

Ohne Ausweis bekommt normalerweise auch ein ernsthafter Interessent kein Radl zur Probefahrt o.ä. ausgehändigt. Natürlich geht auch ne Anzahlung in voller Kaufpreishöhe in Ordnung 

Schätze mit den Filmaufnahmen und Erklärungen des "Kunden" wird die Polizei den Übeltäter schnell finden und verhaften können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Benjo27 (14. Mai 2012)

Der Kunde wäre direkt mit bezahlen dran gewesen, da war keine Probefahrt mehr nötig. Bei den vorhergegangenen Probefahrten hat er natürlich seinen Perso in unserer Obhut belassen.


----------



## Benjo27 (14. Mai 2012)

Hier ein Blid:


----------



## mightyEx (15. Mai 2012)

Benjo27 schrieb:


> Hallo an alle IBC User uns ist heute ein Cannondale RZ one twenty 120 xlr2, mit der charakteristischen Cannondale Lefty Gabel Rahmengröße xl direkt aus dem Laden gestohlen worden. Das Geschäft ist die Firma Stadtrad in 66424 Homburg Saar. Der Kunde der dieses Rad ohne zu bezahlen entwendet hat, hat sich als Dirk Welsch ausgegeben und das Rad sogar persönlich  bestellt und eine kleine Anzahlung geleistet. Er ist gefilmt worden und hat eine Telefonnummer hinterlassen die aber jetzt nicht mehr erreichbar ist. Er hat einen kurzen unbeobachteten Moment genutzt um ohne zu bezahlen mit dem Rad zu flüchten. Wer irgend jemand mit einem neuen Cannondale RZ one twenty sieht der auf diese Beschreibung passt : männlich ca 165 groß rötlich blondes Haare, oder den Namen Dirk Welsch hat, bitte umgehend bei uns melden.
> Unsere Nummer lautet 06841/3188. Für alle Hinweise die zur Ergreifung des Täters führen gibt es auch eine angemessene Belohnung.
> Vielen Dank für eure Mithilfe,
> das Stadtrad Team





Benjo27 schrieb:


> Der Kunde wäre direkt mit bezahlen dran gewesen, da war keine Probefahrt mehr nötig. Bei den vorhergegangenen Probefahrten hat er natürlich seinen Perso in unserer Obhut belassen.



Das ist ja schon an Dreistigkeit nicht zu überbieten. Aber wenn ihr mal den Perso in der Hand hattet, kann sich doch bestimmt einer an die Anschrift erinnern bzw. vielleicht wurde die ja bei der Bestellung erfasst. Ich mein, es wär natürlich auch denkbar, dass der Perso gefälscht war, aber da muss sich jemand schon große Mühe geben, um das zu verschleiern.

Ich geh mal davon aus, dass die Polizei bereits eingeschaltet ist und ihr sämtliche bekannten Daten mitgeteilt habt. Insofern Drück ich mal die Daumen, dass ihr das Bike hoffentlich zurückbekommt.


----------



## Metrum (15. Mai 2012)

Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen dass jemand so bekloppt ist, seinen Ausweis vorlegt und dann das Bike klaut!!! Also wenn er es so machen würde dann gehört er woanders hingesperrt. 
Mir tut jetzt der "echte" Dirk Welsch leid und ich hoffe dass er nicht noch auf die Beschreibung passt und ein Alibi hat. 
Das Problem mit den Videobildern ist sicherlich dass ihr es nicht öffentlich machen dürft und wenn der Typ nicht polizeilich bekannt ist nützen die dann nicht viel - leider. 
Ansonsten würde ich es als Schleife im Schaufenster laufen lassen.
Drück euch die Daumen und hoffe ihr habt ne vernünftige Versicherung.


----------



## mightyEx (15. Mai 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Das Problem mit den Videobildern ist sicherlich dass ihr es nicht öffentlich machen dürft und wenn der Typ nicht polizeilich bekannt ist nützen die dann nicht viel - leider.



Das stimmt so nicht ganz. Natürlich dürfen Fahndungsbilder von *unbekannten Tätern* veröffentlicht werden. Macht die Polizei ständig. Die Fotos müssen aber bei Bekanntwerden der Identität unkenntlich gemacht (oder gelöscht) werden, da dann der Zweck der Veröffentlichung (Fahndung) wegfällt und man somit dann gegen die Persönlichkeitsrechte verstoßen würde. Deshalb sieht man im Fernsehen manche Fotos unverschleiert und nach einer Weile dann unkenntlich gemacht (weil dann die Identität bekannt ist).

Allerdings ist das Veröffentlichen von Fahndungsfotos nur Behörden gestattet.

Siehe auch hier: http://www.gesetze-im-internet.de/kunsturhg/__24.html

Da die Polizei das Video-Material auswertet, kann man aber damit rechnen, dass Bilder oder Videos ggfs. veröffentlicht werden. Kann man ja dann an gegebener Stelle verlinken und ein (polizeiliches) Fahndungsplakat ins Schaufenster kleben.


----------



## Tabletop84 (15. Mai 2012)

Zwei drei Seiten vorher hab ich doch den Fb-Link von dem Bikepark-Diebstahl gepostet. Die haben den Perso einfach fotografiert. Ob jetzt nacher oder prophylaktisch ist doch eigentlich egal.


----------



## DHK (15. Mai 2012)

was ich mich bei der Sache nur frage: Was will er mit 165cm Körpergröße mit einem XL-Rahmen? Kann mir nicht vorstellen dass das zusammenpasst.


----------



## peh (15. Mai 2012)

mightyEx schrieb:


> Das stimmt so nicht ganz.


Das was Du sagst, stimmt auch nicht ganz  Und weil mir der aktuelle Verpixelungswahn  in den Medien echt auf die Nerven geht, kommentiere ich, ot on.


mightyEx schrieb:


> Die Fotos müssen aber bei Bekanntwerden der Identität unkenntlich gemacht (oder gelöscht) werden, da dann der Zweck der Veröffentlichung (Fahndung) wegfällt und man somit dann gegen die Persönlichkeitsrechte verstoßen würde.


Stimmt nicht. So kommt zum Beispiel kaum ein Medium auf die Idee, Anders Behring Breivik    zu verpixeln oder seinen Namen abzukürzen. Er ist Person der Zeitgeschichte und muss sich das gefallen lassen. Ein kleiner Ladendieb dagegen ist vermutlich nicht mal relative Person der Zeitgeschichte. Er kann selbst verpixelt klagen, sofern ein Detail Rückschlüsse auf seine Person erlaubt. Wozu also der Verpixelungsschwachsinn? Wen man verpixelt zeigen darf, den darf man auch unverpixelt zeigen. Wen man nicht unverpixelt zeigen darf, den darf man auch nicht verpixelt ziegen, sofern ein Körperteil, eine Tätowierung, ein Kleidungsstück etc. Rückschlüsse auf ihn erlaubt.

Meine Medienrechtvorlesungsbesuche waren leider Mitte der 90er Jahre. Da ging es, platt gesagt, um Caroline beim Shopping und Caroline im Restaurant. Ich würde echt gern aktuelle Medienrechtvorlesungen hören. Wie etwa wird die Verpixelung von Autokennzeichen kommentiert? Kennzeichen sind doch bereits verschlüsselt. Wenn schon, dann müsste das Auto verpixelt werden, denn das ist in den wenigsten Fällen beliebig. Dann könnte man das Bild gleich weglassen. Genauso wie das Bild eines verpixelten Täters. Der Bildgegenstand fehlt ja, das Beiwerk wird zum Gezeigten - und könnte wegen Verletzung seiner Persönlichkeitsrechte vor Gericht ziehen, früher oder später macht das ein Vollzugsbeamter ja vielleicht mal. Und wird Recht bekommen?


mightyEx schrieb:


> Allerdings ist das Veröffentlichen von Fahndungsfotos nur Behörden gestattet.


Nö, veröffentlichen darf die meines Wissens jeder, vorausgesetzt, die Fahndung läuft und die Fotos stammen aus einer autorisierten Quelle. 


mightyEx schrieb:


> Da die Polizei das Video-Material auswertet, kann man aber damit rechnen, dass Bilder oder Videos ggfs. veröffentlicht werden.


Kann man nicht. Bis die Polizei zum Mittel des Fahndungsfotos greift, das tief in Persönlichkeitsrechte eingreift, schöpft sie andere Möglichkeiten aus. Das ist selbst bei Gewalttaten so. Da gehen Fahndungsfotos oft erst raus, wenn wochen- bis monatelange Ermittlungen nichts gebracht haben. Ot off.

Sorry.


----------



## Metrum (15. Mai 2012)

Und genau das meinte ich auch! Wenn hier mal ein Foto in der Zeitung erscheint, welches wohl von der Staatsanwaltschaft oder wem auch immer abgesegnet werden muss, dann ist es fast immer schon ewig her und dann lese ich zum Beispiel im Mai 2012 "... haben diese jungen Männer am 24.März 2011 in der Straßenbahn der Linie 11..."
Wer kann dann schon noch Angaben machen, zum Tathergang?


----------



## Hateman (15. Mai 2012)

DHK schrieb:


> was ich mich bei der Sache nur frage: Was will er mit 165cm Körpergröße mit einem XL-Rahmen? Kann mir nicht vorstellen dass das zusammenpasst.



gute Frage, vielleicht ist der ja mit der Größe nicht klargekommen und direkt auf dem Kopp geklandet. Jetzt liegt der samt Rad auf der Intensiv...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## giles (15. Mai 2012)

vielleicht hat er es einfach nur verkauft??


----------



## mightyEx (15. Mai 2012)

peh schrieb:


> Der Bildgegenstand fehlt ja, das Beiwerk wird zum Gezeigten - und könnte wegen Verletzung seiner Persönlichkeitsrechte vor Gericht ziehen.



Gegenstände haben kein Persönlichkeitsrecht .



peh schrieb:


> Nö, veröffentlichen darf die meines Wissens jeder, vorausgesetzt, die Fahndung läuft und die Fotos stammen aus einer autorisierten Quelle.



Du hast meinen Gesetzes-Link gesehen ?



peh schrieb:


> Kann man nicht. Bis die Polizei zum Mittel des Fahndungsfotos greift, das tief in Persönlichkeitsrechte eingreift, schöpft sie andere Möglichkeiten aus. Das ist selbst bei Gewalttaten so. Da gehen Fahndungsfotos oft erst raus, wenn wochen- bis monatelange Ermittlungen nichts gebracht haben. Ot off.
> 
> Sorry.



Ich staune, wie viel Du von Polizeiarbeit verstehst .


----------



## peh (15. Mai 2012)

mightyEx schrieb:


> Gegenstände haben kein Persönlichkeitsrecht .


Wenn es sich beim Bildgegenstand um einen gesuchten Täter handelt, doch. Aus Subjekten werden sehr schnell Objekte. Bei Sartre finden sich dazu schöne Gedanken.


mightyEx schrieb:


> Du hast meinen Gesetzes-Link gesehen ?


Ja, und? War mir nicht neu. Die Veröffentlichung übernimmt ein Redakteur, die Behörde schickt ihm das Foto und der Redakteur entscheidet dann, ob er's veröffentlicht. 


mightyEx schrieb:


> Ich staune, wie viel Du von Polizeiarbeit verstehst .


Ich kenne nur die Redaktionsperspektive, und die stützt, was Metrum sagt: Tat und Herausgabe von Fahndungsfotos liegen lange auseinander. Wenn Du die Polizeiarbeit kennst, kannst Du dafür ja vielleicht die Erklärung liefern.


----------



## j0h (18. Mai 2012)

Hallo, ich bin heute beim stöbern auf diese Anzeige gestoßen, Bike weit unter Wert, Beschreibung kurz und voller Rechtschreibfehler. Falls es sich um ein gestohlenes Bike handeln sollte, hoffe ich jemandem helfen zu können. Ich bin neu in der Community, meldet ihr solche Fälle noch woanders als hier im Forum?

http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/s-anzeige/genius-scott-30-mountain-bike/63641465

Lg


----------



## Nico Laus (18. Mai 2012)

> Die gewünschte Anzeige gibt es nicht oder sie wurde bereits gelöscht.


Das ging aber schnell.


----------



## j0h (18. Mai 2012)

j0h schrieb:


> Hallo, ich bin heute beim stöbern auf diese Anzeige gestoßen, Bike weit unter Wert, Beschreibung kurz und voller Rechtschreibfehler. Falls es sich um ein gestohlenes Bike handeln sollte, hoffe ich jemandem helfen zu können. Ich bin neu in der Community, meldet ihr solche Fälle noch woanders als hier im Forum?
> 
> http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/s-anzeige/genius-scott-30-mountain-bike/63641465
> 
> Lg



Und da ist es wieder:

http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/s-anzeige/genius-scott-30-mountain-bike/63661855

Diesmal mit Screenshot, 
(Die Beschreibung lautet wie folgt: "!!! Neue Genius Scott mountain bike!! nur 1000 EUR , neuer prise  3,999 EUR)


----------



## Normansbike (20. Mai 2012)

Bei meinem Kumpel wollten sie das mtb klauen, der merkte es und klopfte mal leicht am Kopf vom Dieb. Polizei kommt und alles klar, den Täter kennt man. Doch dann, Anzeige wegen Körperverletzung. Daher, beim nächsten mal, richtig auf die frese... hauen und fahren.


----------



## ROCKBIKE_4X_NDW (20. Mai 2012)

*Benedikt Last:*_
Mir wurde mein babyblauer PROPAIN 4cross Prototyp Bike beim  Dirt Master Festival in Winterberg geklaut... Mit am Rad war ein MAGURA  Prototypen Gabel mit M Series Aufkleber und rote Felgen!!
 Falls jemand was gesehen hat oder was weiß bitte melden.

__






_Was für unglaubliche Assis. Da wurde ihm das Rad auch noch in der Nacht vor dem Rennen geklaut.​


----------



## Flanger (21. Mai 2012)

Normansbike schrieb:


> Bei meinem Kumpel wollten sie das mtb klauen, der merkte es und klopfte mal leicht am Kopf vom Dieb. Polizei kommt und alles klar, den Täter kennt man. Doch dann, Anzeige wegen Körperverletzung. Daher, beim nächsten mal, richtig auf die frese... hauen und fahren.


 

Wie viele zeugen hat der dieb?
Würde sofort auch eine anzeige auf körperverletzung machen, wenn keine zeugen da wahren, so steht aussage gegen aussage und ich glaub nicht dass der dieb da gute karten hätte!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hihi (23. Mai 2012)

peh schrieb:


> Ein kleiner Ladendieb dagegen ist vermutlich nicht mal relative Person der Zeitgeschichte.
> 
> Meine Medienrechtvorlesungsbesuche waren leider Mitte der 90er Jahre.  Ich würde echt gern aktuelle Medienrechtvorlesungen hören.



Eine relative Person der Zeitgeschichte ist jemand, der z.B. in der Nacht des Mauerfalls beim Jubeln fotographiert wird.

Die Terminologie des BGH hat sich aber geändert, man spricht jetzt von "Bildnissen der Zeitgeschichte", das macht die Sache klarer, so kann man auch absolute Personen der Zeitgeschichte ausklammern, wenn ihre Zeit vorbei ist.

Zum Medienrecht empfehle ich den Podcast Jurafunk, sehr unterhaltsam gemacht: http://www.jurafunk.de/


----------



## AM35 (29. Mai 2012)

Quen schrieb:


> Nur weil jemand Junkie ist hat er das Privileg Diebstähle zu begehen? Wo lebst Du, TresXF?
> 
> Ich habe immer gut auf mein Bike aufgepasst, trotzdem wurde es geklaut. Ich würde meine Karre nie irgendwo in der City o.ä. rumstehen lassen, aber wenn es aus der Wohnung geklaut wird ist man machtlos!



Das ist schon immer ein Problem gewesen. 

Diejenigen, die gerecht durchs Leben gehen, weil ihre Einstellung so ist, denn sie kamen irgendwann dahinter, daß nur so ein miteinander möglich ist, dürfen immer den Schaden bezahlen, für diejenigen, die andere ausnutzen.

Diejenigen, die andere ausnutzen, können sich auch immer darauf verlassen, daß die Schlauen für ihren Schaden aufkommen.

Das gilt besonders für Leute die assozial eingestellt sind. Wie zb. Alkoholiker oder Junkies. Die sich darauf verlassen, einer wird sich schon finden, der sich ausbeuten lässt.


----------



## AM35 (29. Mai 2012)

Meins ist auch geklaut worden. War abgeschlossen und wurde mit samt Schloß einfach hochgehoben und ins Auto eingeladen, vor einem Copyshop.

http://maps.google.de/maps?hl=de&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.r_qf.,cf.osb&biw=1280&bih=879&q=altendorfer+stra%C3%9Fe+255&um=1&ie=UTF-8&hq=&hnear=0x47b8c292257b4a73:0x3acde6e64aa52749,Altendorfer+Stra%C3%9Fe+255,+D-45143+Essen&gl=de&ei=LbfET-2XM9H0sgaetNCEAQ&sa=X&oi=geocode_result&ct=title&resnum=1&ved=0CAgQ8gEwAA

Das schlimme ist: einige Tage vorher fahre ich so rum und überall wo ich das Rad abstelle, schaue ich aus dem Fenster, ob das Rad noch da ist. Dann gehe ich in den Copyshop und denke nur 1 Minute nicht an das Rad, und schon ist es weg.



http://fahrrad-fahndung.blogspot.de/2012/04/eigenbau-schwarz-silbernes-trekking.html


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (29. Mai 2012)

paar details zum bike wären evtl hilfreicher wie ein googlemaps link, glaube Essen hätte gereicht...


----------



## mightyEx (29. Mai 2012)

AM35 schrieb:


> Meins ist auch geklaut worden. War abgeschlossen und wurde mit samt Schloß einfach hochgehoben und ins Auto eingeladen, vor einem Copyshop.



Deswegen sollte man ja auch an einem ortsfesten Gegenstand anschließen. Nur die Räder mit dem Rahmen anzuschließen bringt nicht viel. Ist genauso sinnvoll, wie ein Rad an einem Poller anzuschließen. Das Bike kann man in beiden Fällen einfach wegtragen.


----------



## AM35 (29. Mai 2012)

Re4lJuNgLiSt schrieb:


> paar details zum bike wären evtl hilfreicher wie ein googlemaps link, glaube Essen hätte gereicht...





http://fahrrad-fahndung.blogspot.de/2012/04/eigenbau-schwarz-silbernes-trekking.html




....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (29. Mai 2012)

ärgerlich!

aber wer klaut sowas...wurde bestimmt zerlegt, die parts sind jetzt "drüben" zu finden


----------



## AM35 (29. Mai 2012)

Re4lJuNgLiSt schrieb:


> ärgerlich!
> 
> aber wer klaut sowas...wurde bestimmt zerlegt, die parts sind jetzt "drüben" zu finden



Was meinst du mit drüben ?


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (29. Mai 2012)

http://www.bazos.sk/


----------



## _SpongeBob_ (29. Mai 2012)

AM35 schrieb:


> Das ist schon immer ein Problem gewesen.
> 
> Diejenigen, die gerecht durchs Leben gehen, weil ihre Einstellung so ist, denn sie kamen irgendwann dahinter, daß nur so ein miteinander möglich ist, dürfen immer den Schaden bezahlen, für diejenigen, die andere ausnutzen.
> 
> ...



*!!!*


----------



## davidhellmann (30. Mai 2012)

Re4lJuNgLiSt schrieb:


> http://www.bazos.sk/



Dort finde ich meine geklauten Radels oder was?


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (30. Mai 2012)

who knows...


----------



## Fettpresse (30. Mai 2012)

AM35 schrieb:


> Meins ist auch geklaut worden. War abgeschlossen und wurde mit samt Schloß einfach hochgehoben und ins Auto eingeladen, vor einem Copyshop.
> 
> http://maps.google.de/maps?hl=de&ba...code_result&ct=title&resnum=1&ved=0CAgQ8gEwAA
> 
> ...




tut mir leid um dein Bike, man fragt sich allerdimgs warum so ein Hobel mit Schloss bei dem Risiko gesehen zu werden geklaut wird.


----------



## garista (30. Mai 2012)

Und noch ein Diebstahl mehr. Dreisterweise aus dem Hausgang.
Ist ein Transalp24 Elemental II Custom.
Steht noch nicht mal ein Markenname drauf!
Ort: Koblenz-Ehrenbreitstein.

(Hat mittlerweile schwarze Felgen und Speichen, ansonsten unverändert)




Mehr Fotos in meinem Album.

Für Hinweise, die mir mein Bike wiederbringen (außer es ist Schrott) und/oder zur Ergreifung des Täters führen, gebe ich 100 Belohnung.


----------



## Aldar (31. Mai 2012)

hast du den hausmeister schon gefragt ?  zumindest bei uns sind fahrräder im hausgang aus brandschutztechnischen gründen nicht erlaubt.
falls es nicht der hausmeister/gebäudeverwaltung  war: hausgang ist so gut wie draussen


----------



## garista (31. Mai 2012)

Das Bike stand nicht direkt im Flur (sondern neben der Treppe), stand also nicht im Weg.
Hausmeister gibt es nicht. Im Haus wohnt im Moment neben mir nur eine weitere Person. Den habe ich bereits gefragt, der weiß von nichts...

Da auch keine Mülltonnen o.ä. dort rumstehen, d.h. niemand dort willkürlich rumläuft, schränkt das den Kreis der Verdächtigen natürlich extrem ein.

Mal sehen, was die Cops daraus machen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (31. Mai 2012)

....nichts vermutlich. Trotzdem viel Glück!


----------



## BQuark (31. Mai 2012)

Mein MTB ist heute vor der Uni in Bremen gestohlen worden!!!!

Specs:
Rahmen: Scott Comp Racing, blau
Naben: DT240S
Felgen: DT Swiss
*Starrgabel* alu in schwarz
Vorbau: Race face Deus
Steuersatz Race Face ist gelb.
Blauer Gepäckträger
Rote Titan Schnellspanner.
SPD Pedale in Rot

Fast alle Teile in Blau und Rot

FINDERLOHN: 300 EURO!
Bitte umschauen!!!

0151 152 169 39
Danke! Ilia

Das Bild ist nicht ganz aktuell. Jetzt ist eine *gerade Alu-Starrgabel* dran, graue LX-Kurbel und schmale Reifen (40 mm)


----------



## jackturbo (1. Juni 2012)

Hallo Leute!
Vor einer halben stunde ist in Freiburg auf dem markt einem treuen Freund von mir sein Votec TOX(baujahr: ca 1998) Gestohlen worden!
Er hat leider kein internet deshalb schreibe ich aus münster!
Das VOTEC TOX ist ROT mit einer blauen GS4 incl. Steinerluftmodifikation,es hatte Fat Frank bereifung,war angeschlossen und ca 5minuten ohne Aufsicht!
Falls jemand etwas sieht!
Die Telefonnummer des besitzers lautet 0173/9597179

Vielen dank

Grtz

Volker


----------



## TaZerZa (3. Juni 2012)

http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/s-anzeige/cube-ltd-2012-tausche-oder-verkaufe/65295567

Ich finde das irgendwie verdächig. Strotzt vor Rechtschreibfehlern, tausch gegen ein IPhone und ein 29 Felt verkauft er auch noch.

Vermisst jemand in Wuppertal ein Cube oder ein Felt?


----------



## mikefize (3. Juni 2012)

TaZerZa schrieb:


> http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/s-anzeige/cube-ltd-2012-tausche-oder-verkaufe/65295567
> 
> Ich finde das irgendwie verdächig. Strotzt vor Rechtschreibfehlern, tausch gegen ein IPhone und ein 29 Felt verkauft er auch noch.
> 
> Vermisst jemand in Wuppertal ein Cube oder ein Felt?



Das ist wirklich extrem offensichtlich ... man man man. Es ist vor allem nicht mal ein LTD 2012.


----------



## jackturbo (3. Juni 2012)

Hier mal ein bild von dem vorgestern in Freiburg gestohlenem VOTEC TOX
Fall jemand etwas sieht!!
Die telefonnummer des besitzers lautet: 0173/9597179


----------



## BQuark (4. Juni 2012)

Der Dieb hat mich angerufen, hat gesagt, dass er mein Rad gekauft hätte und "möchte nicht ein geklautes Rad fahren" und würde das an mich verkaufen, für das. was er selber bezahlt hat.
Heute nachmittag ist der von der Polizei festgenommen!!!



BQuark schrieb:


> Mein MTB ist heute vor der Uni in Bremen gestohlen worden!!!!
> 
> Specs:
> Rahmen: Scott Comp Racing, blau
> ...


----------



## jackturbo (4. Juni 2012)

sehr gut!!!! so soll es sein!!!!


----------



## Mehrsau (5. Juni 2012)

lol, garnicht mal so schlau der Depp..ääh.. Dieb.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikefize (5. Juni 2012)

Oh man, wie dumm kann man sein. Anstatt die Finger von zu lassen, will man sich nochmal die Taschen füllen. Für dich natürlich super


----------



## peh (5. Juni 2012)

Fettpresse" data-source="post: 9553941"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
Fettpresse schrieb:


> man fragt sich allerdimgs warum so ein Hobel mit Schloss bei dem Risiko gesehen zu werden geklaut wird.


Vielleicht, weil man ohne viel Arbeit daraus wieder ein achtbares Rad machen kann, das dem gestohlenen kaum noch ähnlich sieht?


----------



## mussso (6. Juni 2012)

Hallo,
heute wurde leider dieses Fahrrad einer Bekannten geklaut.
Das Mädel erledigt so ziemlich alles mit dem Bike. Wäre schön wenn Sie es wieder bekommen könnte.

Ort:
Marktplatz, Offenbach bei Frankfurt a.M.


-war abgeschlossen und OHNE die Taschen.
Rahmennummer habe ich noch nicht.Und gibts dann nur per Mail zum Abgleich. Falls^^ es auftauchen sollte.

Bitte haltet die Augen offen ....und schickt mir eine P.M. falls jmd dieses Rad sieht - Danke:


----------



## tighthead (10. Juni 2012)

Auch ich muss leider in diesem Thread posten. Mir wurde letzte Nacht vor einer Darmstädter Kneipe mein *Focus Black Forest* gestohlen. Ab- aber dummerweise nicht angeschlossen mit einem Abus Bordo.
Auffällig ist der (Auf dem Foto nicht montierte) KORE XCD Laufradsatz, der ist sehr selten.
Die aktuelle Konfiguration weicht recht stark von der Tourenausstattung auf dem Foto ab.
Rahmennummer:
YF0914039B
D155932
Gabel: Rock Shox Recon RL 100mm, schwarz
Schaltwerk: Shimano XT 9-speed
Umwerfer: Shimano LX
Schalthebel: Shimano LX
Bremsen: Magura Julie hydr. Scheibenbremsen
Kassette: Shimano XT 11-34
Kette: Shimano XT
Kurbelsatz: Shimano LX 42-32-24
Felge: KORE XCD, schwarz
Reifen: Schwalbe Racing Ralph
Vorbau: Concept SL
Lenker: XLC Riser Bar
Griffe: Ergon Ergo GS1, weiß-schwarz
Sattel: SQ-Lab 612, schwarz
Sattelstütze: Concept SL
Pedale: Shimano PD-M520
BBB Klingel Ratsche
Flaschenhalter Schwarz
Schloßhalterung für Abus Bordo an den Flaschenhalteraufnahme

Vielleicht fällt es ja mal jemandem auf. Besten Dank schonmal.


----------



## -SHREDDER- (10. Juni 2012)

Naja, das war doch etwas fahrlässig, das Rad nicht an einen festen Gegenstand anzuschliessen.

Dennoch, mein Beileid!


----------



## Nicotin76 (10. Juni 2012)

Leider ja...Mittlerweile werden die Bikes auseinander gebaut und in Einzelteilen aufm Flohmarkt oder auf Ebay verkauft.Mir wurd ein 26er Cube Stereo Rahmen mit ner 29er Schwinge aufm Flohmarkt angeboten.Voll laienhaft zusammen geschraubt.Und die Rahmennummer wurd entfernt.Ich kauf nix ohne Kaufbeleg...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Robo3000 (10. Juni 2012)

Hey Nicotin,

ich habe von einem Nachbarn gehört, dass Bikediebstahl immer noch boomt. Er kannte Jungs, die das früher vor 15 Jahren gemacht haben und vermutet das einige das immer noch machen. Wird immer schlimmer.

Leider ist es ärgerlich, wenn Bikes wie dieses hier geklaut werden, die sind unverkäuflich:



Robo3000 schrieb:


> Hallo Bike Freunde,
> 
> Das neue Renn-DH-bike 2012 eines Teamfahrers ist schon auf Abwegen und wurde die Tage von seinem Privatgrundstück gestohlen.
> 
> ...


----------



## Nicotin76 (10. Juni 2012)

Hammer Bike!Wirklich schade drum...Hoffentlich schnappen sie den Dieb


----------



## mightyEx (10. Juni 2012)

Na ich denk mal, dass davon nicht so viele rumfahren. Müsste doch eigentlich auffällig sein, wie eine bunt gescheckte Kuh. Fragt sich halt nur, wo das Teil mal wieder zum Vorschein kommt. Zumindest der Rahmen ist sehr auffällig.


----------



## Carcass (10. Juni 2012)

Das ding geht in den Osten und da meldet jemand vermutlich sowas nicht.


----------



## mussso (14. Juni 2012)

Gude,
Ich halte die Augen offen.Komme auch aus DA...
Greetz


----------



## tighthead (15. Juni 2012)

mussso schrieb:


> Gude,
> Ich halte die Augen offen.Komme auch aus DA...
> Greetz


Merci


----------



## Tabletop84 (16. Juni 2012)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=585017


----------



## Robo3000 (16. Juni 2012)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=585017




Das ist krass!


----------



## Carcass (16. Juni 2012)

Damn das is richtig üebel dafür bekommt man easy nen Neuwagen


----------



## freigeist (17. Juni 2012)

leckere und teure Bikes (egal wo sie stehen) müßen extra angekettet werden.. bodenanker setzen und nen extra sicheres schloss/kette dran.

aber, das macht man erst, wenn es einem selber getroffen hat  
und dabei kostet das ganze prozedere (im vergleich zum schaden) nichts


drücke aber trotzdem die daumen, dass ihr etwas wiederbekommt.. und wenn es nur die adresse vom dieb ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hauptstadtbiker (19. Juni 2012)

Aus dem WiBe-Fahrradverleih wurden drei Giant Glorys geklaut.

Hab's bei Facebook gesehen.


----------



## tighthead (19. Juni 2012)

Mal was positives:
Ich hab mein Rad seit heute Morgen wieder! 
Offenbar war das ganze ein Suffaktion. Das Rad ist wieder nahe des Ortes des Diebstahl abgestellt worden, noch mit meinem unbeschädigten Schloss abgeschlossen. Stand wohl eine Woche in einem nahegelegenen Keller, und die von mir in der Gegend aufgehängten Flyer scheinen ein schlechtes Gewissen verursacht zu haben. 
Ich hatte Fotos vom Rad und meine Telefonnummer auf dem Flyer, es haben sich innerhalb kürzester Zeit auch gleich 2 Leute gemeldet, die das Rad heute morgen haben stehen sehen.
Allen anderen hier im Thread noch viel Glück!


----------



## mightyEx (19. Juni 2012)

tighthead schrieb:


> Mal was positives:
> Ich hab mein Rad seit heute Morgen wieder!



Schwein gehabt würd ich sagen. Demnächst richtig sichern oder gleich besser die Stadtschlampe nehmen.


----------



## ferrochrom (20. Juni 2012)

*Francesco Moser "TRAMBEX" Mountainbike

 Farbe: Schwarz/dunkelgrau mit grüner **NEON **Beschriftung "F.MOSER"** Bj. ´92 
 Rahmen: gemuffter Oversize Stahlrahmen "Hardtail"
Sattel: ISCASELLE braunes Leder mit Digitaluhr am Sattel
 Ausstattung: Shimano DX Komplett
 Besonderheit: Lenkerenden sind mit einem silbernen Lederband umwickelt.  Pedale Shimano PD-M730 Bärentatzen. Anzeige bei den Cops ist gemacht.

 Das Bike wurde am 9.6.12 Samstag Nacht zwischen 1 Uhr Nachts und 8 Uhr  morgends aus meinem Garten geklaut! Hab leider kein Foto vom Bike!
 Dem Finder zahle ich eine Belohnung.*


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (21. Juni 2012)

Ehm ja wo denn?


----------



## Deleted 224116 (21. Juni 2012)

Re4lJuNgLiSt schrieb:


> Ehm ja wo denn?



Irgendwo in Mitteleuropa vielleicht


----------



## 4mate (21. Juni 2012)

> *Bike Diebstahl Ravensburg Francesco Moser "Trambex"*


könnt ihr nicht lesen?


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (21. Juni 2012)

Nur Zitate, dafür haben wir ja Dich  Danke!


----------



## Deleted 224116 (21. Juni 2012)

4mate schrieb:


> könnt ihr nicht lesen?



Wer liest denn schon die Titelzeile eines Postings 

Aber ja natürlich...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## svenomatik (21. Juni 2012)

Hello!


Meinen Mitbewohnern und mir wurden am Wochenende 3 Räder geklaut.
Das ganze passierte vermutlich während des Deutschlandspiels in *Erlangen*. 
Die Jungs haben das anscheinend geplant, da die Räder in unserem Mini-Innenhof standen, der nur durch die Haustür + Hausflur erreichbar ist und von der Strasse nicht einsehbar ist. Anscheinend hat ein Nachbar aus Versehen die Tür offen gelassen.

Ich poste mal die Details zu meinem Rad, falls irgendwer was ähnliches mal im Internet oder auf der Strasse entdeckt. Die anderen Räder reichen meine Mitbewohner evtl noch nach.

Rahmen: Focus BlackHills FS  silber/rot
Rahmennummer: DR 09101714
Gabel: Magura Vidar   schwarz, ohne die "Vidar"-Aufkleber
Bremsen: Magura HS-33, hydraulische Felgenbremse, silber mit Stahlflexleitungen
Kurbel: Shimano XT silber
Schaltwerk: XT
Felgen: Zac19 schwarz
Reifen: Continental Explorer
Sattel: schwarzer schmaler Stoffsattel

Danke euch, für die Aufmerksamkeit!


----------



## Hannibal09 (22. Juni 2012)

Mir wurde zwischen Fr. 15.6 und 17.6. mein *Radon Slide AM 7.0 *abgeschlossen aus dem verschlossenen Keller im verschlossenen Haus in *Kassel Innenstadt *gestohlen.

*Farbe:* Schwarz
*Pedale:* Wellgo V12 Copy
Kettenstrebenschutz mit *Flukon *Schriftzug
Sigma Tacho Ausrüstung

Falls es jemand findet, gibts auch ne Belohnung.
Ich Danke Euch!!


----------



## red33mer (23. Juni 2012)

Canyon Nerve XC 7.0 (Modell 2011)
-----------------------
Gestohlen am 17.06. in der Passauer Altstadt. Magicshine Beleuchtungseinheit, sonst Serie. *Finderlohn 300*


----------



## Deleted 224116 (24. Juni 2012)

Ich will hier niemandem an den Karren fahren oder offtopic werden, aber waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaarum stellt man so ein Bike irgendwo in der Stadt ab.... wenn mir das mal einer erklären könnte, wär ich vielleicht schlauer.

Ich würde mein Bike niemals weiter als 2 Meter von mir weg abstellen und in da wo die Zivilisation anfängt sowieso nicht, da kommt es immer in meine Wohnung.
Hab nur eine 20m² Studentenbude und trotzdem passen zwei Fahrräder rein.

Wie gesagt, kein Vorwurf aber verstehen tue ich es nicht.


----------



## Milo0706 (24. Juni 2012)

whistler85 schrieb:


> Ich will hier niemandem an den Karren fahren oder offtopic werden, aber waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaarum stellt man so ein Bike irgendwo in der Stadt ab.... wenn mir das mal einer erklären könnte, wär ich vielleicht schlauer.
> 
> Ich würde mein Bike niemals weiter als 2 Meter von mir weg abstellen und in da wo die Zivilisation anfängt sowieso nicht, da kommt es immer in meine Wohnung.
> Hab nur eine 20m² Studentenbude und trotzdem passen zwei Fahrräder rein.
> ...




Ich habe nur mein Fahrrad (Ghost AMR + 7500) und fahre damit zur Arbeit einkaufen etc. Also muss das nunmal abundan irgendwo angekettet werden...   Bin ich zu Hause, steht es neben meinem Bett


----------



## Tabletop84 (24. Juni 2012)

Also das ist ja wirklich kein Argument. In dem Fall kauft man sich halt fÃ¼r 50â¬ oder gar weniger 'ne Stadtschlampe und fÃ¼hrt ein sorgenfreies Leben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milo0706 (24. Juni 2012)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Also das ist ja wirklich kein Argument. In dem Fall kauft man sich halt fÃ¼r 50â¬ oder gar weniger 'ne Stadtschlampe und fÃ¼hrt ein sorgenfreies Leben.



Ja genau .. ich kaufe mir eine 50â¬ Stadtschlampe um damit tÃ¤glich 30km Arbeitsweg mit 600hm und ein paar Kilometern Wurzeltrails zufahren.

Wenn ich dann noch in die Stadt fahre sindÂ´s ja auch nur 12km mit ca. 8 km Trails und Waldautobahnen.


Wenn man keine Ahnung hat, einfach mal die Fresse halten! Und nun back to the topic ... 


Edit:

Wie kann man seine teuren Bikes bloÃ zuhause lassen, wenn man nicht da ist ??


Sachen werden nunmal geklaut, vÃ¶llig egal wo sie sind. Dem einen werden sie aus dem Keller oder Wohnzimmer geklaut, dem anderen vor der DÃ¶nerbude oder Rewe und manch einem wird das Bike auch direkt unterm Arsch weggerissen. ...


----------



## Tabletop84 (24. Juni 2012)

Also bitte wir wohnen in einem der zivilisiertesten Länder der Erde und du _musst_ Wurzeltrails fahren um irgendwo hin zu kommen!? Da lachen ja die Hühner. Wo wohnst du wenn ich fragen darf?

Protipp: Forstautobahn kannst du auch mit Rennrad fahren.


----------



## mightyEx (24. Juni 2012)

@Milo0706:

Also der Einwand mit der Stadtschlampe ist schon berechtigt. Aber wenn Du meinst, dass Dir das nicht reicht, leg halt noch etwas drauf und kauf eben eine geländetaugliche Schlampe  . Ein 2. Bike ist eh immer gut, wenn eines mal ausfallen sollte etc.


----------



## Tabletop84 (24. Juni 2012)

Tut mir leid aber das trifft wohl eher auf dich zu. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit das so ein Rad angekettet oder nicht auf offener Straße entwendet wird ist ungleich höher als das es dir aus der Wohnung(!) geklaut wird. Sieht man ja hier im Thread. Hauptschauplätze: Keller und Draussen.


----------



## Gern (24. Juni 2012)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Tut mir leid aber das trifft wohl eher auf dich zu. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit das so ein Rad angekettet oder nicht auf offener Straße entwendet wird ist ungleich höher als das es dir aus der Wohnung(!) geklaut wird. Sieht man ja hier im Thread. Hauptschauplätze: Keller und Draussen.



Ja. Aber Draussen und Keller sind nun mal die Orte,wo Räder meistens sind. Wo soll es sonst geklaut werden? Auf dem Klo?! Oder denkst du, wir wohnen alle in einer versifften Studentenbude dass wir uns ein eingemoddertes MTB mit in die Wohung mitnehmen? Denk' mal darüber nach!


----------



## Tabletop84 (24. Juni 2012)

Keller ist nicht gleich Keller. Ein Keller in einem Einfamilienhaus ist wesentlich sicherer als so ein Bretterverschlag in einem Mietshaus. Mit meinem Post meinte ich Letzteres.


----------



## Deleted 224116 (24. Juni 2012)

Gern schrieb:


> Ja. Aber Draussen und Keller sind nun mal die Orte,wo Räder meistens sind. Wo soll es sonst geklaut werden? Auf dem Klo?! Oder denkst du, wir wohnen alle in einer versifften Studentenbude dass wir uns ein eingemoddertes MTB mit in die Wohung mitnehmen? Denk' mal darüber nach!




1. eine Studentenbude muss nicht versifft sein. Ich sorge auch bei 2 Fahrrädern täglich dafür dass alles sauber ist. Die Chance dass mir einer was klaut, tendiert gegen Null. Das ist mir den Aufwand wert.

2. Wieso zum Henker fährt man über TRAILS zur Arbeit?
Wie Tabletop bereits sagte... leben wir hier in Wildnis oder in Deutschland? Normalerweise gibts überall befestigte Straßen oder zumindest Wege, die man mit jedem Schrottbike befahren kann um zur Arbeit zu kommen.

3. Es wird einem eben nicht alles überall geklaut. Die Wohnung ist immer noch die mit Abstand sicherste Möglichkeit zum Abstellen. Das beweisen nicht nur die Einträge hier im Forum. Die Überwindung in eine Wohnung einzubrechen, ist sicherlich für einen Einbrecher deutlich größer als in eine Garage, einen keller oder einen Garten.


----------



## 4mate (24. Juni 2012)

Spießer raus!


----------



## Aldar (25. Juni 2012)

whistler85 schrieb:


> 2. Wieso zum Henker fährt man über TRAILS zur Arbeit?


 
ganz einfach : *WEIL MAN ES KANN!*


----------



## Deleted 224116 (25. Juni 2012)

Aldar schrieb:


> ganz einfach : *WEIL MAN ES KANN!*



Was für eine Begründung!

Na dann muss er sich nicht wundern, wenn ihm das Bike irgendwann geklaut wird. Was ist das für ne Logik...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milo0706 (25. Juni 2012)

Aldar schrieb:


> ganz einfach : *WEIL MAN ES KANN!*


----------



## cubaner56 (25. Juni 2012)

Ich finde die Frage von @Whistler völlig berechtigt! Warum lässt man so ein tolles(teures)Bike in der Stadt allein? 
Leider ist es heut zu Tage nicht mehr möglich, auch ein abgeschlossenes Rad außerhalb der Wohnung unbeobachtet stehen zu lassen! Und eine gewisse Mitschuld kommt noch hinzu, wenn so ein Rad nicht wenigstens mit einem Schloss der Sicherheitsklasse 15(ABUS) abgeschlossen war.


----------



## Milo0706 (25. Juni 2012)

cubaner56 schrieb:


> Ich finde die Frage von @Whistler völlig berechtigt! Warum lässt man so ein tolles(teures)Bike in der Stadt allein?
> Leider ist es heut zu Tage nicht mehr möglich, auch ein abgeschlossenes Rad außerhalb der Wohnung unbeobachtet stehen zu lassen! Und eine gewisse Mitschuld kommt noch hinzu, wenn so ein Rad nicht wenigstens mit einem Schloss der Sicherheitsklasse 15(ABUS) abgeschlossen war.



Es ist eine dicke, fette, verdammt schwere Kette drumrum 

"In meinen Augen" ist das Fahrrad besser aufgehoben, wenn es so gut wie unzertrennlich mit einem Pfosten verbunden ist und ich in der Nähe bin, als wenn es unbeobachtet in meiner Wohnung steht. Bei mir im Mehrfamilienhaus haben die vor 2 Monaten, um 16!!! Uhr die Wohnungen aufgebrochen und wenn die auch bei mir reingekommen wären und mein Bike drin gewesen wäre...


EDIT:

Wenn ich in der "richtigen" Stadt bin, dann kommt es in die Radstation.

Und einkaufen gehe ich in einem "Dorf", wo wenn überhaupt mal 5 Fahrräder vorm Geschäft stehen. Und die alle stehen direkt neben der Bäckerei ...


----------



## Deleted 224116 (25. Juni 2012)

Milo0706 schrieb:


> Es ist eine dicke, fette, verdammt schwere Kette drumrum
> 
> "In meinen Augen" ist das Fahrrad besser aufgehoben, wenn es so gut wie unzertrennlich mit einem Pfosten verbunden ist und ich in der Nähe bin, als wenn es unbeobachtet in meiner Wohnung steht. Bei mir im Mehrfamilienhaus haben die vor 2 Monaten, um 16!!! Uhr die Wohnungen aufgebrochen und wenn die auch bei mir reingekommen wären und mein Bike drin gewesen wäre...



Und?
Wohin führt die Diskussion jetzt?

Dass jeder aufgrund deiner Erfahrung sein Bike 2 Meter neben sich an einen Pfosten anschließen soll?

Es wurde doch bereits alles gesagt.
Wer IN DER REGEL bzw. STATISTISCH GESEHEN sicher gehen möchte, muss das Bike mit in das Haus bzw. die Wohnung nehmen. Keller, Garten und Co. sind OFT aber eben nicht immer sicher.

Und in der Stadt irgendwo abstellen klappt in den seltensten Fällen, weil wir alle wissen, dass es ein riesen Geschäft geworden ist, geklaute Fahrräder zu verticken.

Fazit: Stadtschlampe anschaffen oder zumindest etwas, was als Zweitbike bezeichnen werden kann - glücklich sein. Das heißt nicht, dass es nicht auch Wohnungseinbrüche gibt, aber die kommen nun wirklich ausgesprochen selten vor.


----------



## mightyEx (25. Juni 2012)

Selbst wenn die Kette sicher ist, ist das mit dem 2m daneben schon recht praxisfern. Das klappt vielleicht, wenn ich im Biergarten sitze. Aber wenn ich das Bike irgendwo anschließen muss, weil ich arbeite, ist es in der Regel unbeobachtet und ich bin mehr als 2m entfernt.

Es gibt leider auch Zeitgenossen, die Dein Bike als Frustventil benutzen (Vandalismus), wenn sie es nicht stibitzen können. Mit anderen Worten hast Du dann einen Haufen zusammengetretenes Aluminium, was da ggfs. irreparabel beschädigt ist.

Bei der Stadtschlampe wär's zwar ärgerlich, aber tut nicht so weh, als wäre es das teure Bike.


----------



## Zaska0 (27. Juni 2012)

Mir kommt grade so der gedanke beim lesen dieses Trauer-Topics, das man den Spiess mal umdrehen und sein Bike ohne Schloss wo hintellen sollte. 
Es dann gut im Auge behalten und sobald jemand Hand ans Bike legt diesen Jemand schön mit dicken Steinen bewerfen oder mit Katschi beschiessen. Wäre sicher lustig.

Zumal ich auf die Erklärung bei einer etwaigen Anzeige gespannt wäre. 
Die könnte dann sicher lauten : "Ich wolle doch nur ganz friedlich das Rad klauen und wurde beschossen". 

Sry für den OT.

EDIT: Oder wie wäre es den Rahmen unter Storm zu setzten!?


----------



## An der Alb (27. Juni 2012)

Zaska0 schrieb:


> EDIT: Oder wie wäre es den Rahmen unter Storm zu setzten!?



Daran denke ich jeden Morgen, wenn ich die Marderspuren auf meinem Auto (vorne rauf, hinten wieder runter) sehe. Aber lieber den Marder auf dem Auto, als unter´m Auto.

PS: Zu viel OT momentan


----------



## Kessie (28. Juni 2012)

zwei MTBs gestohlen in DD-Plauen zwischen 9. und 12. Juni 2012 bei Kellereinbruch.

Radon ZR TEAM 7.0, Modell von 2011(weiß)
  Rahmenröße: 18 Zoll 
Shimano Xt Schaltung
  Scheibenbremsen hinten und vorne Formula RX
RockShox Luft-Federgabel Reba RL
  Laufräder Alexrims en24 mit XT Naben mit Nobby Bic Bereifung 

  Easton Lenker und Vorbau modifiziert mit Ergonom. Griffen und Hörnchen  Raceface Sattelstütze etwas eingeritzt bereits bei der Schrift

Sigma Fahrrad Computer


  Farbe: weiß , rot und schwarz sowie großer silberner Radon Schriftzug.
Rahmennummer WOW06889F 
Federgabel 12T10012197


Bulls Copperhead 2 von 2007 (silber und mattschwarz)

Rahmengröße 52cm
an diesem Rad ist alles individualisiert, original ist nur noch der Rahmen. Sehr gepflegt und hochwertige Komponenten.
neuer Laufradsatz mit *roter Nabe Fulcrum Redmetal 5, *Bereifung Continetal Vertical
RockShox Dart 3
Shimano XT Schaltung, LX Kurbel, LX Schalthebel
Neue Bremsen SLX Scheibenbremse M666 Model 2012
Ergon Lenkergriffe mit Hörnchen neu
BBB Sky Scraper Sattelstütze
Fahrradsatteltasche Abus mit Werk- und Flickzeug
Miniluftpumpe
Klickpedale
Schutzblechhalterungen


----------



## Trialside (28. Juni 2012)

Du hast mein Mitgefühl. Ich werd auf jeden Fall die Augen offen halten. Ist echt ärgerlich sowas.

Poste es vllt. auch bei Cielab

In welcher Straße wohnst du? Ich komm auch aus DD-Plauen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kessie (28. Juni 2012)

Trialside schrieb:


> Du hast mein Mitgefühl. Ich werd auf jeden Fall die Augen offen halten. Ist echt ärgerlich sowas.
> 
> Poste es vllt. auch bei Cielab
> 
> In welcher Straße wohnst du? Ich komm auch aus DD-Plauen...




Danke für den Tipp. Und sei dir deines Rades nicht zu sicher in DD-Plauen 3 Türen haben sie nicht aufgehalten, am besten hängst du noch 2 Schlösser an deinen Liebling.
Versicherung machen bevor es gestohlen wird.


----------



## radastir (28. Juni 2012)

gelöscht...


----------



## Normansbike (28. Juni 2012)

whistler85 schrieb:


> Was für eine Begründung!
> 
> Na dann muss er sich nicht wundern, wenn ihm das Bike irgendwann geklaut wird. Was ist das für ne Logik...



Na, weil recht hat. Fahre auch jeden Tag durch Trails zur Arbeit. Ach ja, mit nem MTB.


----------



## Pepsifan (30. Juni 2012)

whistler85 schrieb:


> Na dann muss er sich nicht wundern, wenn ihm das Bike irgendwann geklaut wird. Was ist das für ne Logik...



Ich sehe das anders: Der Besitzer des Rades ist nicht Schuld, egal wo er welches Rad abstellt - Alleine das *****loch, das das Rad klaut ist schuld!
Warum soll man sich derart einschränken (z.B. mit "Schrottbike" fahren), ist man denn selbst der Kriminelle?


----------



## Deleted 224116 (30. Juni 2012)

Pepsifan schrieb:


> Ich sehe das anders: Der Besitzer des Rades ist nicht Schuld, egal wo er welches Rad abstellt - Alleine das *****loch, das das Rad klaut ist schuld!
> Warum soll man sich derart einschränken (z.B. mit "Schrottbike" fahren), ist man denn selbst der Kriminelle?



Nein, aber der dumme.
Du hast vollkommen Recht, aber wie willst du daran etwas ändern?
Die Kriminellen sind nunmal da. Und wer Diebstahl vermeiden will, muss sich leider insofern einschränken.

Oder willst du mit Fackeln und Mistgabeln losziehen und Jagd auf Fahrraddiebe machen?


----------



## Normansbike (1. Juli 2012)

Oder willst du mit Fackeln und Mistgabeln losziehen und Jagd auf Fahrraddiebe machen? [/QUOTE]

 ja


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tabletop84 (1. Juli 2012)

Naivität wird bestraft, Pragmatismus ist angebracht - isso...


----------



## maxwhite (1. Juli 2012)

Nach tagelangem Suchen und die Stadt mit Flyern vollkleben, spamme ich euch jetzt auch mal zu. 

Am Donnerstag morgen lösten sich meine Ausflugs- und Urlaubspläne für  dieses Jahr in Staub auf, da mein Proceed FST vom Gelände des  Rhön-Klinikums  in Bad Neustadt gestohlen wurde. 

Noch bin ich in der Hoffnung, dass es sich evtl. noch in der schönen Rhön befindet. 

Das Bild ist zwar schon älter, jedoch sind beinahe alle Teile aus der Liste installiert.

Teileliste:

Rahmen: Proceed FST 
Gabel: Rock Shox Sektor mit 20mm Steckachse
Bremsen: AVID "Elixir 5"
Laufradsatz: Veltec "DH" mit schwarzen Speichen (Vorne: Veltec Nabe 20mm / Hinten: Shimano XT Nabe, Aufkleber entfernt)
Reifen: Continental "Vertical"
Steuersatz: FSA "The Pig" 
Vorbau: UMF "Mirror" 1 1/8" > 31,8mm L: 60mm
Lenker: Crankbrothers "Cobalt 2" 72 cm 31,8 mm
Griffe: Sixpack Racing
Schalthebel: Shimano XT
Umwerfer: Shimano XT
Schaltwerk: Shimano XT
Kurbel: Shimano SLX mit 22/36 und XLC Rockring
Sattelstütze: Truvativ "XR Seat Post"
Sattel: Selle "San Marco"
Sattelklemme: Sixpack Racing


----------



## TigersClaw (2. Juli 2012)

Dieses Rad wurde die Tage in Hamburg geklaut. Bitte haltet die Augen offen.


----------



## Deleted 224116 (2. Juli 2012)

So ein schönes Fahrrad..... und dann packt man da Schutzbleche und Beleuchtung dran und fährt durch die Stadt!!!! WTF

Aber das Thema hatten wir ja schon... viel Glück trotzdem dass die Diebe gefasst werden


----------



## TigersClaw (2. Juli 2012)

Ist nicht meins. Aber der Besitzer hatte den Rahmen mal bei mir gekauft. Ich war entsetzt als ich das Foto gesehen habe, ein 100mm CC-Carbonfully mit fetter Doppelbrückengabel ;-))


----------



## B3n3 (2. Juli 2012)

Und Hängerkupplung


----------



## san_andreas (2. Juli 2012)

Vielleicht wurde es gar nicht geklaut, sondern die Stylepolizie hat es beschlagnahmt ?


----------



## TigersClaw (2. Juli 2012)

Bestimmt. Und der Besitzer wurde lebenslang weggesperrt wegen schlechten Geschmacks )


----------



## pEju (2. Juli 2012)

mir wurde vor jahren mal ein bike geklaut. jetzt hat mich jemand gefragt, warum ich das nicht hab über die versicherung laufen lassen. konnte ich dann auch nicht beantworten.

situation war wie folgt: mit bike zum freund gefahren, bike in eingezäunten nicht einsichtigen garten abgestellt (türe war jedoch nicht verschlossen)... 

jetzt die frage, hätte eine versicherung hier gegriffen und kann man das auch nachträglich melden? oder verjährt sowas auch mal?


----------



## -SHREDDER- (2. Juli 2012)

"Interessante" Frage in einem (fast) öffentlichem Forum mit dem Anliegen eines Versicherungsbetrugs...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NaitsirhC (2. Juli 2012)

-SHREDDER- schrieb:


> "Interessante" Frage in einem (fast) öffentlichem Forum mit dem Anliegen eines Versicherungsbetrugs...



Richtig lesen bzw. erst denken und dann posten.


----------



## pEju (2. Juli 2012)

ähm versicherungsbetrug?! der würde anders aussehen und dafür müßte ich hier keine fragen stellen. 

wie gesagt, erst lesen...!


----------



## -SHREDDER- (2. Juli 2012)

Sorry, hab' den ersten Satz falsch gelesen... Kommt davon, wenn man nur 3 Stunden schläft...


----------



## Tesla71 (2. Juli 2012)

Hier mal eine Erfolgsmeldung aus Köln: 
http://www.ksta.de/porz/festnahmen-bande-von-fahrraddieben-geschnappt,15187570,16528616.html


----------



## -SHREDDER- (2. Juli 2012)

> Im Rahmen der Ermittlungen wurde ein Transporter mit weiteren Rädern bei  dem polnischen Hehlerpärchen aufgefunden. Eines dieser Fahrräder war  bereits als gestohlen identifiziert. Zwei der Diebe führten zudem einen  Bulli mit, in dem sich diverses Aufbruchwerkzeug für Fahrradschlösser  befand.



Wie sich Klischees leider immer wieder bewahrheiten...


----------



## t.schneider (2. Juli 2012)

Einer Freundin wurde in Giessen ihr Bulls King Cobra XTR geklaut, die Dame hängt an dem Esel, haltet mal die Augen offen.
Besten Dank


----------



## pEju (3. Juli 2012)

pEju schrieb:


> mir wurde vor jahren mal ein bike geklaut. jetzt hat mich jemand gefragt, warum ich das nicht hab über die versicherung laufen lassen. konnte ich dann auch nicht beantworten.
> 
> situation war wie folgt: mit bike zum freund gefahren, bike in eingezäunten nicht einsichtigen garten abgestellt (türe war jedoch nicht verschlossen)...
> 
> jetzt die frage, hätte eine versicherung hier gegriffen und kann man das auch nachträglich melden? oder verjährt sowas auch mal?




olo?

würde mich über auskunft freuen...


----------



## jojogte (3. Juli 2012)

pEju schrieb:


> olo?
> 
> würde mich über auskunft freuen...



Anrufen

Üblicherweise steht irgendwas in den Versicherungsbedingungen, dass _ein Schaden unverzüglich nach Schadeneintritt oder nach bekanntwerden des Schadens _gemeldet werden muss_. _Das unverzüglich kann man noch auslegen..aber nach ein paar Jahren wird das wohl nichts mehr.

Das "Anrufen" bezieht sich nicht auf mich sondern auf deinen für dich zuständigen Versicherungsmakler oder der Schadenshotline deiner Versicherung....

mfg jojo


----------



## B3n3 (4. Juli 2012)

http://www.presseportal.de/polizeipresse/pm/4971/2274621/pol-do-fahrraddieb-ertappt-und-festgenommen

Noch eine kleine Erfolgsnachricht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pEju (4. Juli 2012)

und kurze zusatzfrage noch, welche versicherung würde, wenn überhaupt noch, den schade zahlen? meine , oder die des freundes wo das fahrrad stand?


----------



## Kessie (4. Juli 2012)

Deine Hausrat, wenn dein Rad mitversichert ist.
Habe auch verschiedentlich schon gelesen, dass bei Einbruch auch fremder Hausrat versichert ist. Aber das war ja kein Wohnungseinbruch im typischen Sinne. Also scheidet die Versicherung deines Bekannt meiner Meinung nach aus.


----------



## davidhellmann (4. Juli 2012)

Tesla71 schrieb:


> Hier mal eine Erfolgsmeldung aus Köln:
> http://www.ksta.de/porz/festnahmen-bande-von-fahrraddieben-geschnappt,15187570,16528616.html




Naja, was passiert mit dem Kerl? Nichts... Sicher wurden hier drei Fahrräder gerettet aber das war es auch schon. Wobei das wohl auch ewig dauert bis man die wieder bekommt wenn man überhaupt rausfindet wem sie gehören.


----------



## Tesla71 (5. Juli 2012)

davidhellmann schrieb:


> Naja, was passiert mit dem Kerl? Nichts... Sicher wurden hier drei Fahrräder gerettet aber das war es auch schon. Wobei das wohl auch ewig dauert bis man die wieder bekommt wenn man überhaupt rausfindet wem sie gehören.



Hm, inzwischen haben sie Fotos der Räder eingestellt, alles Stadträder für alte Leute. 
Wenigstens konnten sie aber 4 der Räder schon zuordnen. Du hast aber wahrscheinlich recht, daß es ewig dauert, bis die Eigentümer sie wiedersehen.


----------



## Biker2you (5. Juli 2012)

Hi,

wo ihr schon beim Thema Versicherung seit,
kann mir jemand etwas zur Allianz Hausratversicherung mit Fahrrad Plus sagen, hat die irgendwelche Besonderheiten /Nachteile?


----------



## Whiteeagle (6. Juli 2012)

Biker2you schrieb:


> kann mir jemand etwas zur Allianz Hausratversicherung mit Fahrrad Plus sagen, hat die irgendwelche Besonderheiten /Nachteile?



Bei der "normalen" Hausrat war das Rad nur Angeschlossen von 06 - 22Uhr und nur Eingeschlossen von 22 - 6Uhr versichert (Meine ich).
Bei der Fahrrad Plus soll das wohl, egal zu welcher Uhrzeit, versichert sein wenn abgeschlossen.

Ich hab noch die Normale. Bekam zwar schon das Angebot auf die "neue" Hausrat zu wechseln hab aber dankend abgelehnt. Mein Rad ist immer jede Nacht Eingeschlossen und tagsüber abgeschlossen. Wenns passiert dann ist es Versichert.

Fahrrad Plus: 



> Kunden können mit dem Zusatzbaustein "FahrradPlus" ihre Drahtesel unbegrenzt bis zur Versicherungssumme und weltweit versichern. Dabei wird auch gezahlt, wenn das Fahrrad nachts gestohlen wird. Der beliebte Fahrradanhänger ist mit eingeschlossen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jackJ3lly (6. Juli 2012)

erledigt....


----------



## davidhellmann (6. Juli 2012)

Tesla71 schrieb:


> Hier mal eine Erfolgsmeldung aus Köln:
> http://www.ksta.de/porz/festnahmen-bande-von-fahrraddieben-geschnappt,15187570,16528616.html



Ach ja, und wenn man sieht was da geklaut wurde... Wohl eher paar kleine Fische erwischt oder? Aber immerhin besser als keinen nur bleibt es halt dabei das da eh nicht wirklich was passiert. Arbeitsstunden? Hm...


----------



## Tesla71 (6. Juli 2012)

davidhellmann schrieb:


> Ach ja, und wenn man sieht was da geklaut wurde... Wohl eher paar kleine Fische erwischt oder? Aber immerhin besser als keinen nur bleibt es halt dabei das da eh nicht wirklich was passiert. Arbeitsstunden? Hm...



Als der Artikel frisch war, hatten sie noch keine Bilder der Räder dabei. Der KStA wollte wohl mal ein bißchen Werbung für die Polizei machen. Im Endeffekt war die Aktion ein Gurkenschnapp.


----------



## Tabletop84 (6. Juli 2012)

Da kann man ja wahrlich von einer Gurkentruppe reden.


----------



## teamo (7. Juli 2012)

*Missing: Canyon Torque* (graphite grey)

Diese Woche wurde leider unser Keller hier in Wiesbaden aufgebrochen und dabei unter anderem mein Canyon Torque Alpinist gestohlen 

Details zum Bike: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/50744

Neben dem Bike wurde auch diverses Werkzeug entwendet: Syntace Drehmomentschlüssel, Park Tool Schlüssel, Werkzeugkoffer.

Falls jemand das Bike oder Teile davon sehen sollte, dann gebt mir bitte Bescheid. Danke!


----------



## 4mate (7. Juli 2012)

Auch im Lokalforum posten.
Kellereinbrüche gehen zu zwei Dritteln auf Bewohner und deren Besucher...


----------



## Fettpresse (7. Juli 2012)

Heute nur kaltes Leitungswasser im Hahn


----------



## acris (11. Juli 2012)

Hallo Leute,

mir wurde ein 2010er *YT-Industries NOTON* aus meinem Keller in *Aachen* gestohlen.

Alle Teile sind Serie mit Ausnahme von:

-Kurbel: SLX einfach
-Kettenführung: Sixpack Yakuza Blau
-Griffe: Sixpack Fingertrix weiß/blau
-Sattelstütze: Kindshock i900
-Lampenhalterung hinten rechts an der Schwinge, befestigt mit Kabelbinder
Rahmennummer und Seriennummer der Gabel folgen in Kürze.

Hier ein Bild:





Bei Hinweisen bitte an die Polizei oder an mich wenden.
Danke für eure Mithilfe!

Christoph


----------



## jimmykane (13. Juli 2012)

Mein Grand Canyon AL 6.0 wurde am Sonntag, 08.07.2012, in DÃ¼sseldorf wÃ¤hrend des T3-Triathlons geklaut. Details hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=588319

Ich hatte schon einiges an Teilen ausgetauscht und den Wert auf etwa 1.600 â¬ gesteigert. Das Rad war erst einen Monat alt :-(.


----------



## skipjane (13. Juli 2012)

Habe - nein hatte - seit etwa 1987 ein Derosa Rennrad (wohl 86er Modell). Anfangs ausschließlich als Sportgerät, seit einigen Jahren notgedrungen als "Stadtschlampe" genutzt - wenn man sich Fragen nach den genauen Umständen oder auch Bemerkungen dazu ausnahmsweise mal verkneifen könnte wäre ich sehr dankbar. Es ist schon so schmerzlich genug.

Ich hoff(t)e, daß die Situation sich wieder bessern wird. Für den Fall war geplant, das Rad herzurichten und seiner eigentlichen Bestimmung wieder zu zuführen. Mit meinem um 1993 erworbenen Marin Bear Valley SE (als Erstes als "Stadtschlampe" mißbraucht) hatte ich das eigentlich auch vorgehabt. Bis es - vor ein paar Jahren - gestohlen wurde.

Ich habe gehofft, daß das Derosa in dem desolaten Zustand wenigstens nicht so leicht geklaut wird. Aber nun ist auch das gestohlen worden, und ich bin ganz ohne fahrbaren Untersatz. Ich brauch aber einen für die Arbeit. Es muß in der Zeit von Freitag, 6.7. ca. 18 Uhr und Samstag, 7.7. ca. 12 Uhr passiert sein. Es war im Hausflur per Kabelschloss mit dem Treppengeländer verbunden. Warum das so war, ist auch eine längere Geschichte. 

In der Gegend (Nürnberg Nähe Plärrer) würde ein professioneller Klauer wohl eher nicht nach Rädern suchen: es gibt wenig Wohnhäuser - meist Geschäfts- oder Bürobauten (Finanzamt!) und Hotels. Ansonsten ist es eine eher arme Gegend.

Es gibt keine Photos.

Das Rad ist rot mit weißer Beschriftung (wie hier: http://www.raydobbins.com/derosa/derosa/photos/photo22.html>), ohne "Streifen"), aber mit einer "Unterschrift" am Oberrohr in der Nähe des Sattels. Am Sitzrohr findet sich das Logo des Radverkäufers (von Baldi, München, ca 3 bis 5 cm groß).

Rahmengröße ca. 53 cm. Columbus SLX Rohre. Gabel und Radstreben verchromt. Könnte etwa dieses (http://bikeadelic.blogspot.de/2012/03/de-rosa-professional-slx-is-ready-very.html>) Modell gewesen sein (Bikeadelic Blog). Ob es "Professional SLX" hieß (so wie das abgebildete), weiß ich nicht. Schalthebel am Unterrohr. Brems- und Schaltzüge im Lenkerband verlegt.

Keine neuen Teile dran. Ausstattung überwiegend Shimano (einfachere Variante) und ein paar Campateile (v.a. Läger und meiner eher unzuverlässigen Erinnerung nach auch der Steuersatz). Shimanobremsgriffe sind besonders klein (speziell für zarte Frauenhände).

Ungepflegt. Viele Lackabplatzer vor allem an Oberrohr und Sitzrohr in Sattelnähe i.w. vom Anlehnen (Derosa Lack sei besonders spröde, sagte man mir.) Kette und Kettenblätter verdreckt.

Schwarzes, defektes Lenkerband, keine Abschlußkappen am Lenker. Schwarzer, abgewetzter Sattel. Pedale - ursprünglich mit "Käfig" - fehlt auf der "linken" Seite.

Würde mich freuen wie ein Schneekönig, wenn das Teil wieder auftauchen sollte.

Auch im Lokalforum posten - hieß es weiter oben. Ich weiß noch nicht, was das ist. Aber ich versuch's.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kessie (13. Juli 2012)

@derosa
Das klingt für mich nach Gelegenheitsdieb, dem dein Rad gefiel. Jedoch kam mir bei der Geländer/Hausflür Geschichte auch noch eine andere Idee. Ich hatte früher einen sehr "netten" Hausmeister, der die Vorschriften durchsetzen wollte. Er hat mir zunächst jedoch mehrfach per Zettel gedroht, dass das kein Fahrradständer sei und er das Rad entfernen würde, wenn er es erneut dort angeschlossen vor fände. 
Frag doch mal bei der Hausverwaltung/Hausmeisterdienst.


----------



## mightyEx (13. Juli 2012)

@skipjane: Sehr ärgerlich mit Deinem Derosa. Leider ist das Diebstahlrisiko auch bei älteren Rädern nicht ganz gering. Das sieht man auch daran, dass sich ältere Räder immer noch recht gut verkaufen lassen. Gerade alte Rennräder sind durchaus noch sehr gefragt, selbst wenn sie nicht im besten Zustand sind.

Mit dem Lokalforum wäre in Deinem Fall dieses gemeint: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=40


----------



## skipjane (13. Juli 2012)

@Kessie

Daran habe ich auch schon gedacht. Zumal es hier im Haus immer wieder Streitereien gibt wegen falsch abgesteller Gegenstände. 

Sich an den Zuständigen zu wenden, stößt nur leider auf praktische Probleme. Es ist noch nicht einmal ganz klar, wer es eigentlich ist. Deswegen ist das noch nicht passiert. Aber ich mach's noch. 

Ich war noch am Samstag hier in (m)einem Radgeschäft, für ein Leihrad. Um wenigstens ein bißchen beweglicher zu sein. Dort war man felsenfest überzeugt, das könne nur Diebstahl gewesen sein. Das sei zur Zeit hier ganz schlimm. Ich hörte die wildesten Geschichten.

Aber Deine Erfahrung macht mir Hoffnung, daß es vielleicht doch noch hier irgendwo rumsteht.

Hat sich der Hausmeister seinerzeit von sich aus bei Dir gemeldet? Oder wie bist Du drauf gekommen, daß er es war?


----------



## Kessie (13. Juli 2012)

seinerzeit kam es nicht so weit. Ich wollte mein Rad ja nicht zurück erbetteln müssen und es tat mir auch leid um mein dann wohlmöglich kaputtes Schloss und habe Einsicht gezeigt. Nachdem der dritte Zettel mit seinem Standardtext noch zusätzlich den handschriftlichen Zusatz "letzte Mahnung" trug, dachte ich "hm er meint genau mich" und er hat sich mein Rad gemerkt unter hunderten im Wohnheimkomplex. 
Gut er hat es nicht entfernt ohne mich vorzuwahrnen, aber wenn es bei dir im Haus diesbezüglich schon ärger gab würde ich doch mal anfragen bei der Hausverwaltung, ob die nicht soweit gegangen sind es zu entfernen.
Ich weiß hier, wo ich jetzt wohne, werden die Fahrräder vom Hausmeister auch aus dem Hausflur entfernt, weil sie die Fluchtwege versperren. Da die Räder nie fest verbunden sind, trägt er sie einfach vor die Haustür.

Ich drücke dir die Daumen.
Mir haben sie Anfang Juni meine Fahrrad gestohlen und daher kann ich nachfühlen, dass das ganz schön ärgerlich ist. Nach einem Monat der Suche, habe ich jetzt langsam realisiert es ist weg und bleibt wohl auch weg, da es wahrscheinlich Profis waren, die sogar soweit gegangen sind die Räder aus dem Keller zu klauen.Der Artikel der diese Woche im Spiegel erschienen ist macht einem da auch wenig mut. Ich will gar nicht so sehr auf die Polizei schimpfen, aber irgendwie müssen die Münchner Polizisten ja irgendwie was besser machen als unserer hier. Deren Aufklärungsrate liegt bei knapp 25%.


----------



## gruenerwald (14. Juli 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

leider wurden mir innerhalb eines Monats ein Marin Hardtail, ein Marin Fully und ein Marin Rennrad gestohlen. Einer Freundin von mir ist vor kurzem ebenfalls ein Marin Hardtail abhanden kommen. Ich glaube zwar nicht dran, aber vielleicht sieht jemand zufällig doch mal eins rumstehen. Die Fotos hänge ich mal an. 

Im einzelnen handelt es sich im: 
Rennrad Marin Pasubio, Orange, RH60, Ultegra, Mavic, Shimano SPD Klickpedale waren montiert, Flaschenhalter mit Halter für Luftpumpe, Klingel am Vorbau, am Sattel befindet sich eine Klickhalterung für Vaude Satteltaschen, die Reifen sind relativ abgefahren.



Hardtail Marin Indian Firetrail, RH 52, schlamm-grau, Schaltung, Bremsen XT außer Umwerfer (LX), Klingel rechts, Halterung für Luftpumpe am Flaschenhalter, die Federgabel ist anders als auf dem Foto eine schwarze Fox F80 ohne Remote Lockout. Am Oberrohr sind ein paar Kratzer im Lack, schimmert da weiß durch. Ergon Griffe mit kurzen integrierten Hörnchen, die Reifen sind noch nicht komplett runtergefahren.


Fully Marin Mount Vision, RH 52, weiß mit silber, XT, Bremse Hayes (glaub ich), Teleskopsattelstütze Joplin 4 mit Remote Lockout am Lenker, Klingel rechts, Flaschenhalter am Unterrohr, die Reifen sind wenig abgefahren.


Hardtail Marin Nail Trail, Größe M(?), komplett XT, Klingel


Falls jemandem von Euch das eine oder andere Fahrrad auffällt oder gar angeboten wird, vielleicht sogar im Raum Nürnberg, schickt mir bitte ein PN. Vielen Dank.

Frank


----------



## Motivatus (14. Juli 2012)

Vermisst das wer? 

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Marzocchi-88...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item3cc893a97b

Kommt mir fischig vor, Verkäufer scheint keine Ahnung zu haben und keine Verkäufer Bewertung.


----------



## Carcass (14. Juli 2012)

Das sieht mir definetiv nach ner geklauten Gabel aus. Der Typ hat kein plan von irgendwas.


----------



## Kessie (14. Juli 2012)

wer in GrenznÃ¤he zu Tschechien oder Polen wohnt begebe sich vielleicht mal auf den ein oder anderen Flohmarkt im Nachbarland. Ich habe nun schon verschiedentlich gelesen, dass das ein oder andere Rad dort angeboten wurde. Und im Forum von www.fahrrad-gestohlen.de gab es auch einen Hinweis auf einen auslÃ¤ndischen online Fahrrad Bazar, wo vorzugsweise MarkenfahrrÃ¤der angeboten werden.
  Ich poste hier mal den Beitrag aus dem Forum:

  "Hallo,

  ihr alle, deren Fahrad gestohlen ist, versuche ihr mal hier anzuschauen:

http://www.cikloberza.com/listing.php?category=3undgenre=13

  Interessant sind hier die Menue-Punkte "MTB", "Drumski trkaci" (=Renn bikes) und "Ostali bicikli".

  Cikloberza ist online FahrrÃ¤derbÃ¶rse in Serbien. Viele Leute verkaufen hier ihre FahrrÃ¤der, aber - ich denke - einige dieser FahrrÃ¤der sind irgendwo gestohlen.
   Z.B. wenn eine Person verkauft 20 FahrrÃ¤der, es ist schwer zu glauben, dass alle zu ihm gehÃ¶rt. 
   Was ich noch verdÃ¤chtig finde ist: es gibt zu viel Diamant, Bergamont, Kettler, Hercules, Kalkhoff, Gudereit, Stevens usw. FahrrÃ¤der, die niemand in Serbien verkauft. 
   Ok, jeder kann es irgendwo im Ausland kaufen, aber wenn einer verkauft mehrere solchen bikes dann stimmt etwas nicht. Dabei, diese Leute verkaufen 1000 EUR-wertige FahrrÃ¤der fÃ¼r 200-300 EUR.

  Falls ihr eure FahrÃ¤der hier erkennt, ruft ihr am besten die Deutsche Polizei an, oder die Serbische Polizei:

  +381 (fÃ¼r Serbien)
  _ _ (dann zwei Ziffern fÃ¼r die Stadt, z.B. 011 bzw. 11 fÃ¼r Belgrad, oder 21 fÃ¼r Novi Sad) 
  und dann die Polizei Nummer. 

  Die Polizeinummer fÃ¼r jede Stadt kÃ¶nnt ihr hier finden:

http://www.mup.rs/cms_lat/sadrzaj.nsf/adresar

  "Policijska uprava" bedeutet Polizei Verwalt, dann gibt es Nummer fÃ¼r jede Stadt..

   z.B. fÃ¼r Belgrade +381 11 2798 101 supbgdmup.gov.rs
   fÃ¼r Novi Sad +381 21 4885 000 portparolpunsmup.gov.rs

   Viel GlÃ¼ck!

   LG
   Fallschirmspringer"

>> Nutzer Goran hier als Beispiel verkauft munter jeden Tag ein mal mehr oder weniger tolles Fahrrad
http://www.cikloberza.com/listing.php?member_Id=8630
kann natÃ¼rlich sein, dass er HÃ¤ndler ist. Ich kann leider kein Serbisch. witzig ist zudem, dass die Preise hier in Eur und nicht in Dinar der eigentlich LandeswÃ¤hrung angegeben werden. 
prodato = verkauft


  Wer gern auf Tschechisch suchen mÃ¶chte:
  MTB = horskÃ© kolo
  gebrauchtes Fahrrad = pouÅ¾itÃ© kolo
  Es bleibt zu bedenken, dass die Googlesuche nach gebrauchten FahrrÃ¤der auf tschechischen Seiten 2 146 391 Treffer ergibt.
  Ein groÃes Angebot scheint es hier zu geben
http://www.cyklobazar.cz/pouzite/silnicni-kola/
  und auch hier
http://www.i-bazar.cz/horska-kola-mtb/?strana=4


Viel Erfolg beim Suchen


----------



## Tabletop84 (14. Juli 2012)

Sieh haben mein Fahrrad.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carcass (14. Juli 2012)

Die schweine!!!!


----------



## The_Latvian (14. Juli 2012)

Hallo zusammen! Mein Name ist Eriks und ich bin neu hier im Forum.
Gleich mal eine Frage: Vermisst jemand eine Rock Shox Recon 351 (und evtl. das dazu passende Radl?)

Ich baue mir gerade selber ein Hardtail zusammen und hab mir dazu letzte Woche in den ebay Kleinanzeigen die genannte Gabel gekauft. Der Verkäufer stammte aus Dresden und da ich in der selben Stadt studiere bin ich noch am gleichen Tag hin und hab sie abgeholt. Mit 80 war das Teil ziemlich billig und der Typ sah nicht so aus wie ein Mountainbiker, der sich jede Saison ein neues holt und das alte in Teilen verkauft. Jedenfalls hat der bei der Verabschiedung noch gemeint, wenn ich Interesse hab, er hätte immer mal wieder neue und gebrauchte Teile da. 

Hätte ich mehr auf mein Bauchgefühl gehört, hätte ich die Finger von dem Teil gelassen. Zuhause jedenfalls fiel mir der unsauber gekürzte Schaft und ein kleiner Rest des Bowdenzuges an der Poplockeinstellung auf. Wohl irgendwo im Keller bearbeitet worden, bestimmt nicht im Fahrradgeschäft. 
Also eine Nacht drüber geschlafen und gestern vorsorglich zu den Cops und nachgefragt, ob ein entsprechendes Teil in Dresden vermisst wird. Die gehen nun der Sache nach. Drum hier noch im Forum die Frage: Wurde jmd. in den letzten Jahren Bike oder Gabel gestohlen?

Wäre echt nicht schlecht, möglicherweise einen mehrfachen Fahrraddieb somit dranzukriegen.

Viele Grüße, Eriks


----------



## 4mate (14. Juli 2012)

Poste das auch im Lokalforum   		 			Sachsen und Vogtland


----------



## The_Latvian (14. Juli 2012)

gemacht!


----------



## Metrum (17. Juli 2012)

Diebe bei der Arbeit! 

http://www.bild.de/regional/leipzig...r-klau-hochburg-in-leipzig-25182540.bild.html


----------



## Freerider1504 (17. Juli 2012)

Dreist!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kessie (17. Juli 2012)

@eriks/the latvian danke für den post vlt. bist du ja auf den gestoßen, der auch unsere Räder mit auf dem Gewissen hat- siehe meine Posts bzw. hier im Thema Seite 137. Ich bin auch aus DD. Was meinte die Polizei gehen sie der Sache nach?
Vielleicht schaust du mal nach ob die Gabelnummer, so die auf deiner Gabel noch erkennbar ist irgendwo im Netz auftaucht.
Bist du dir bei der Art der Gabel sicher? Wir vermissen eine schwarze Dart 3 plus restliches Fahrrad und ein Radon ZR Team 7.0 von 2011.

Zumindest Respekt und Dank, dass du zur Polizei gegangen bist und nicht einfach wegschaust.


----------



## The_Latvian (17. Juli 2012)

Ganz sicher bin ich mir natürlich nicht, dass es eine Recon 351 ist, schließlich bin ich kein Zweiradmechaniker und so ein Aufkleber kann ja auch nachträglich noch angebracht werden. Wobei ich jemandem, der ein Stück Bowdenzug noch stecken lässt, den Aufwand mit Aufklebern nicht unbedingt zutrauen würde. 
Aber wenn du auch aus DD kommst, ist es ja zumindest möglich, dass Teile von deinen Bikes bei ihm im Keller liegen. Ja die Polizei "geht dem nach", wobei die wohl einfach schauen, ob so eine Gabel vermisst wird. Wäre also zu hoffen, dass falls sie wirklich geklaut ist, der Besitzer auch wusste, was er fuhr und nicht einfach stumpf den MTB Herstellernamen angab. 
Sonst melde dich einfach auch bei der Polizei zu dem Thema, die Fallnummer kann ich dir per PM zuschicken wenn du willst, damit der Fall nicht so schnell vergessen wird. 

Und halte mal ein Auge auf den ebay Kleinanzeigen (die Gegend von Leuben), da hab ich das  Teil ja her. Evtl. kommt auch erst nach Monaten mal ein Teil das dir  gehört haben könnte.

Ach was heißt wegschauen, ich hab einfach keine Große Lust mit der Gabel rumzufahren und wenn nach ein paar Monaten was rauskäme und ich hätte nichts gemacht, wär ich der dumme. Ich setzte keine großen Hoffnungen in die Exekutive und wenn daher die Community hier was aufdecken kann, umso besser!


----------



## freebiker_yam (19. Juli 2012)

Moin zusammen,
diese Nacht vom 18.07 auf den 19.07.2012 wurde aus unserer Tiefgarage (51427 Bergisch Gladbach / Refrath) mein ROCKY MOUNTAIN ETS-X 50 gestohlen.
Trotz mehfacher Sicherung mit dicken Motorradketten..............
Wert des Rades ca. 4,5 - 5TSD EURO

Div. Extras: DT Swiss Radsatz (1450gr.), Carbon Lenker + Sattelstütze (Syntace),Vorbau VRO Syntace, XTR komplett, Terry Sattel, CrancBrother Pedalen rot Alu, King Steuersatz etc.
Das Fahrrad hat die weiß/rote Lackierung mit Ahornblättern und ist ein absoluter Eyecatcher.
Bei Wiederbeschaffung fette Belohnung.
Mob. 01605014868

freebiker_yam


----------



## Highme (20. Juli 2012)

@freebiker_yam
So ein schönes Rad, eine Schande ist das. Tut mir wirklich leid für dich, aber eine, nicht böse gemeinte Frage habe ich: Wieso stellt man so ein wertvolles Teil unbeaufsichtigt in einer Tiefgarage ab? Egal mit wieviel Motorradketten du es gesichtert hast, einen absoluten Diebstahlschutz im öffentlichen Raum gibt es nicht, das wissen wir doch alle, es sei denn das Rad wird unter Starkstrom gesetzt  Meine beiden Bikes sind zusammen gerade mal halb so viel wert wie dein Rocky, und trotzdem stelle ich sie nirgendwo unbeaufsichtigt ab oder lasse sie aus den Augen wenn ich nicht draufsitze. Die Welt ist schlecht, und das ist mMn die einzig sinnvolle Maßnahme. Ich drücke dir trotzdem alle Daumen das du es wiederbekommst.


----------



## freebiker_yam (20. Juli 2012)

Hallo, die A.........löcher haben die Panzerschlösser von Abus laut Polizei mit dem sogenannten Picking-System geöffnet.............
Das waren absolute Profis, da machste nix.
Gruß
freebiker


----------



## Milo0706 (20. Juli 2012)

freebiker_yam schrieb:


> Hallo, die A.........löcher haben die Panzerschlösser von Abus laut Polizei mit dem sogenannten Picking-System geöffnet.............
> Das waren absolute Profis, da machste nix.
> Gruß
> freebiker



Jeder Amateur kann Abusschlösser picken ... Und dass dauert wenn die wirklich schlecht sind keine 2 Minuten


----------



## Edged (20. Juli 2012)

Highme schrieb:


> ... Wieso stellt man so ein wertvolles Teil unbeaufsichtigt in einer Tiefgarage ab? ...


Hast auch mein Beileid.
Aber _*Bike in der Tiefgarage*_ ...  ... ... *Das geht ja mal gar nicht.* 

Denke, da zahlt auch Deine Versicherung nix.


----------



## Zentauri (20. Juli 2012)

Milo0706 schrieb:


> Jeder Amateur kann Abusschlösser picken ... Und dass dauert wenn die wirklich schlecht sind keine 2 Minuten



ich glaube das man jedes schloss picken kann... wenns damit net geht dann halt anderst.. ein schloss ist immer nur ne lösung aber sicher ist es niemals... bin schlosser und weiss bescheid darüber.

okay das er sein superschönes rad inner tiefgarage angekettet hat... ist ähm... nunja eher fahrlässig mal milde ausgedrückt, aber ihr dürft nie vergessen das er das sicher nur aus einer not  herraus gemacht hat... keiner würde so ein schönes und teures bike freiwillig da festmachen...

LG Chris


----------



## NaitsirhC (23. Juli 2012)

Hi,
vermisst jemand ein CUBE STEREO Modell 2008 oder frÃ¼her?

In Berlin Treptow hat ein Kioskkramladen eins im "Angebot". Er verkauft neben CDs, DVDs und derlei Elektronikkleinkram auch kontinuierlich RÃ¤der, die Ã¶fters wechseln.

Ein Preis von 350,- macht bei einem Neupreis von ~2000â¬ etwas stutzig. Probefahrt nur gegen Kaution des vollen Kaufbetrags mÃ¶glich.

Partlist:
Rahmen: Cube Stereo Modell 2008 oder frÃ¼her
Kurbel: XT Mod. 2007
gabel: Rock Shox Revelation Mod. 2009
DÃ¤mpfer: Fox
Bremsen: mÃ¼ssten Magura Louise sein
Anbauteile: Syntace

Fotos kann ich heut abend reinstellen.

GrÃ¼Ãe NaitsirhC

edit: das Rad ist nicht mehr da, auf Nachfrage meinte der VerkÃ¤ufer, es 'ist schon verkauft'.

Anbei noch ein paar Fotos, falls jemand danach sucht.













GrÃ¼Ãe NaitsirhC


----------



## Marijnepijn (24. Juli 2012)

Liebe freunde,


Zuerst meine Entschuldigung für mein schlechtes Deutsch, ich bin aus Holland.

In der Nacht von Samstag (30-6) bis Sonntag(1-7) zwischen zwanzig und zwei Uhr sind unsere zwei Fahrräder gestohlen. Die Fahrräder waren am Fusion Festival in Larz (Mecklenburg Vorpommern) mit einem Schloss an einem zaun gesichert. Nach der Rückkehr fand ich nur einen erzwungenen schloss zurück.

Weitere spezifikationen:
Fahrrad 1:
Cube LTD 16" jahr 2012
Farbe matt schwarz
Frame-Nummer: WOW39375F

Fahrrad 2:
Cube LTD Team HS33 18" jahr 2011
Farbe matt schwarz
Frame-Nummer: WOW04038

Beide Räder haben einen schwarze beutel mit schwarze tekst "Lezine" unter dem Sattel.

Haben Sie etwas gefunden / beobachtet, bitte kontaktieren Sie mich. Wir vermissen unsere Bikes natürlich sehr!

This is the 18" in better times.





The 16" one is very similar;  larger handlebar.

Marijn, 
Wendy.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kessie (24. Juli 2012)

Hey Mirjn and Wendy,

es ist echt traurig das zu hören. 
habt ihr die Fahrräder schon bei der Polizei gestohlen gemeldet?

Grüße
Kessie

PS: dein Deutsch ist super!


----------



## Marijnepijn (24. Juli 2012)

Kessie schrieb:


> Hey Mirjn and Wendy,
> 
> es ist echt traurig das zu hören.
> habt ihr die Fahrräder schon bei der Polizei gestohlen gemeldet?
> ...



Thanks Kessie!

Die Fahrräder sind 02.07.2012 bei der Polizei als gestohlen gemeldet.


----------



## darkman6 (24. Juli 2012)

mir haben sie mein aufgebautes giant anthem advanced sl1 gestohlen.
neupreis ca 6.000 euro. zwischen 12.7 und 16.7 aus nem keller mit insgesamt 4 verschlossenen türen. eine haustür, 2 keller türen und meine eigene kellertür haben sie die schaniere der tür aufgebohrt oder so.
wollte frühs halb 6 auf arbeit. schließe mein keller auf und habe auf einmal die tür in der hand.
ich könnte kotzen.
2 jahre habe ich für das endresultat gebraucht.
dazu haben sie sich noch gedacht helm, brille,handschuhe  und meine geliebeten sidi srs action 2 schuhe mit zu nehmen. die eggbeater lassen sich wohl bescheiden mit straßenschuhe fahren.

verbaut waren
giant anthem advanced sl1 rahmen
fox rl 100
fox rp23
mavic slr disc
magura marta sl rot
race face next sl crank
rest komplett xtr
selle italia slr
giant carbonlenker und vorbau
eggbeater sl mit titanasche
usw usw usw.

traue und hoffnung das es wiederkommt


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (25. Juli 2012)

und wo war das?


----------



## darkman6 (25. Juli 2012)

thüringen....in jena.


----------



## HXT (26. Juli 2012)

Für einen Freund:

In der Nacht vom 25.07. / 26.07. wurde (unter anderem) folgendes Rad in Duisburg Hochfeld aus einem verschlossenen Keller eines Wohnhauses gestohlen:






Ich vermute zwar nicht, dass es im Ganzen nochmal das Tageslicht erblicken wird, aber man weiss nie... Bin für jeden Hinweis dankbar. Natürlich wurde es bereits bei der Polizei als gestohlen gemeldet.


----------



## lichtmaschine (28. Juli 2012)

Hallo zusammen, 

anbei sende ich Bilder und Text zu unseren Bikes, welche gestohlen worden.
Trotz Videoüberwachung und Schlössern hat es da jemand ganz stark auf die Bike abgesehen. Jeder von euch kann sich vorstellen wie es uns ging....

Deshalb:  

*Bitte haltet die Augen offen!!! *

Manchmal hilft es ja doch. Viele Augen sehen vielleicht doch etwas....

Sollte sich aus Hinweisen von euch was ergeben ist Finderlohn selbstverständlich!!

Vielen Dank,

take care
lichtmaschine


----------



## CombiS (29. Juli 2012)

Hallo,

das Bike meiner Freundin wurde gestohlen. :

_GESTOHLEN..
dieses schwarze Dirtbike wurde zwischen Freitag, den 27.7 und Sonntag den 29.7 an Leingarten West gestohlen, allerdings hat es jetzt (anders wie auf dem Bild ) neongrüne SIXPACK Griffe... und einen 6undzwanzig Aufkleber auf dem Oberrohr. Gibt's jemand dem so ein Bergamont Bike aufgefallen ist ?! Bitte um Hinweise .._






Gruß Julian


----------



## maysn (31. Juli 2012)

Hallo,

mir wurden zwei Räder im Raum Dresden, Sachsen gestohlen.

Lapierre DH920 2011
Lapierre Zesty 2009

Vielleicht tauchen Sie ja irgendwann mal in einem Forum auf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4mate (31. Juli 2012)

Auch im Lokalforum posten 
Ebay, Kleinanzeigen, Quoka und Tschechisches & Slowakisches MTB Forum in den nä. Wochen beobachten...


----------



## b-i-t (31. Juli 2012)

Ich bin auch Dresdner... und hab schon einiges eingebüßt ;( Du kannst es ja noch bei cielab.org probieren.


----------



## luckiluca (1. August 2012)

Hallo, 


also mir tut der Kerl auch nicht leid, lar soll die Strafe im Rahmen bleiben, dennoch sollte er eine Strafe bekommen und Mittleid hat er auch nicht verdient. Mir ist meines von hinter dem Haus, angekettet geklaut worden ... gut das ich versichert war. 

Grüße
Luca


----------



## freebiker_yam (1. August 2012)

4mate schrieb:


> Auch im Lokalforum posten
> Ebay, Kleinanzeigen, Quoka und Tschechisches & Slowakisches MTB Forum in den nä. Wochen beobachten...



Moin,
hast Du vielleicht eine Addr. hierfür:

Tschechisches & Slowakisches MTB Forum 

Gruß
freebiker


----------



## 4mate (1. August 2012)

Tobi555 schrieb:


> Dann will ich gleich mal weiter machen mit "euch Hoffnungen zureden".
> Mein Cannondale ist vor zwei Wochen auch wieder aufgetaucht.
> Gestohlen Anfang August 2011 in Bozen ==> wieder gefunden Anfang März 2012 in der Slowakei, dank zweier Kollegen hier im Forum
> 
> ...


http://mtbs.cz/sekce/bike-bazar

http://www.bike-forum.cz/


----------



## hoeckerer (1. August 2012)

Hey,

in der Nacht vom 31.07.2012 auf den 01.08.2012 wurde mir mein 1 Jahr altes Cube AMS SE 20" gestohlen. 
Es hat die schwarz-weiß-graue Lackierung, auffällige rote Naben. 
Sonst nicht wirklich etwas was es von den anderen Stangenrädern unterscheidet, außer vllt eine neue SILBERNE Speiche im hinteren Laufrad.
Falls jemand zufällig das Rad angeboten bekommt, wäre ich um Benachrichtigung sehr dankbar (Rahmennummer ist *WOW1113E*).

Vielen Dank

Thomas

Edit:

Passiert ist das ganze in München-Sendling


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (2. August 2012)

Schreibt doch mal dabei WO es geklaut wurde.....


----------



## Blufire95 (2. August 2012)

Zwar nicht gestohlen, aber trotzdem *******:
Wie kommt man nur auf so nen Blödsinn. Das in nem Wohngebiet in nem Dorf.
Kann ich was machen außer neuen Schlauch und Reifen kaufen?


----------



## Tabletop84 (2. August 2012)

Kannste nix mehr machen. Sowas hab ich bei mir am Fitnessstudio auch beobachtet. Da stand immer so ein relativ neues günstigeres Mtb. Vor ein paar Tagen dann waren beide Laufräder krum gehauen.


----------



## Tabletop84 (3. August 2012)

wurde heute Nacht in Morzine gestohlen.


----------



## Formula (8. August 2012)

Aloha,

Mal was erfreuliches.
Mir haben se am Montag mein Bike aus dem Keller geklaut. 3 gut gesicherte Türen und Schloss geknackt. 

Direkt Polizei angerufen, die das ganze dann aufgenommen haben. Danach erst einmal ebay kleinanzeigen durchstöbert. Siehe da, bei mir in der Nähe verkauft jemand den gleichen Dämpfer wie ich in meinem Rad habe.. einmal weiter runter scrollen, der gleiche Rahmen. Danach habe ich zu allererst bei ebay angerufen um zu erfragen ob die irgendwelche daten raus geben dürfen damit ich weiß wo ich da mal nachschauen kann. Durften sie natürlich nicht. Danach hab ich aus Interesse seinen letzten Artikel angeguckt. Da stand doch tatsächlich eine Telefonnummer. Ich direkt da angerufen und erfragt ob ich das Teil direkt abholen könnte. Er stimmte dann auch wirklich zu. Mich wunderte halt nur das die Gabel nicht mit drin stand, da die ja mit am meisten Geld bringt. Ich mit einem Freund direkt da hingefahren und tatsächlich mein Bike vor mir gehabt, in Einzelteilen zerlegt, teilweise schon fertig zum Versand verpackt. Sicherung durchgedreht und Rest kann man sich wohl denken. War wohl sein erstes Bike weil wir keine weiteren Teile gefunden haben. Ab ins Auto mit meinen Sachen und ab nach hause! 
Ihr glaubt nicht wie erleichtert ich bin!!!   

Also, wenn euch euer bike geklaut wird: Augen auf!


----------



## xp2004 (8. August 2012)

Ist doch schön auch mal was positives zu lesen .


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (8. August 2012)

Glück gehabt  Hoffe er hat en Feilchen!


----------



## haibike15 (8. August 2012)

warum nicht gleich anzeigen? vlt macht ers ja nochmal wenn er so davon kommt


----------



## jimmykane (8. August 2012)

Finde ich ehrlich gesagt auch nicht gerade lobenswert, es dabei zu belassen...


----------



## NaitsirhC (8. August 2012)

Für ihn aber so wahrscheinlich stressfreier...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LsM99 (8. August 2012)

In Uetze (D-31311, Niedersachsen) wurde laut Regionalzeitung ein 26er CUBE LTD RACE bei der Polizei abgegeben! O-Ton: "Farbe Blau-Weiß, Rahmennr: EN-147..., Schwalbe Racing Ralph Bereifung. Es wurde in Einzelteilen auf einem Kiesgrubengelände gefunden. Der Finder hat es zusammengebaut und bei der Polizei abgegeben. Nur der Sattel ist nicht auffindbar gewesen."

Wer in der Region also ein CUBE LTD Race vermisst, sollte mal bei der Polizei anrufen.


----------



## david1234 (8. August 2012)

TresXF schrieb:


> in der situation in der der dude lebt ist sein handeln doch nachvollziehbar. und lieber ein paar (überwiegend schrottige) bikes geklaut als wohnungseinbrüche oder überfälle auf passanten...
> 
> und nur weil es um ein paar fahrräder geht sollte man nicht das augenmass und seinen mühsam erarbeitetn grad an zivilisiertheit verlieren... am besten wohl noch die todesstrafe für bikeklau, was? passt halt besser auf euer zeug auf



Ein gutes dickes Radschloss bringt´s immer....


----------



## blubie (9. August 2012)

david1234 schrieb:


> Ein gutes dickes Radschloss bringt´s immer....


der Post war vor 11 Jahren


----------



## b-i-t (9. August 2012)

Formula schrieb:


> Sicherung durchgedreht und Rest kann man sich wohl denken. War wohl sein erstes Bike weil wir keine weiteren Teile gefunden haben. Ab ins Auto mit meinen Sachen und ab nach hause!
> Ihr glaubt nicht wie erleichtert ich bin!!!


Ich hoffe auch nicht, dass du es dabei bewenden lässt. Wenn du dem Typen nicht ein paar reingehauen hast, was vielleicht im Affekt schnell passieren kann, würde ich ihn melden. Schon alleine weil du ja jetzt ein als geklaut gemeldetes Fahrrad fährst, solltest du der Polizei irgendwas erzählen. Klar kannst du den auch melden, dass der Fall sich erledigt hat, oder dass du die Anzeige zurückziehst...


----------



## Fujisan (10. August 2012)

Servus in die Runde!

Mir wurde in der Nacht vom Montag auf den Dienstag mein 1997er Cannondale M800 "Beast of the East" in Erfurt,  Schillerstraße 27 gestohlen!

Es war wie folgt ausgestattet:

 (1) Rahmenset: 26" MTB Cannondale M800 Rahmen (Größe "S" = Sattelrohr:  ca. 40,3cm) inkl. Cannondale Pepperoni Gabel (beides silber)
 (2) Laufradsatz: Shimano XT (silber)
 (3) Kurbel: Shimano SLX
 (4) Kassette: SLX (9-fach)
 (5) Schaltwerk: Shimano XTR
 (6) Umwerfer: Shimano XT
 (7) Pedale: Shimano XTR (Klick)
 (8) Bremsarme: Avid SL V-Brake (silber)
 (9) Bremshebel: Avid SL (silber)
 (10) Vorbau: Smica
 (11) Sattelstütze: Smica
 (12) Lenker: KCNC SC Bone
 (13) Schaltung: SRAM Attack GripShift
 (14) Steuersatz: Cane Creek S2
 (15) Bereifung: Continental Twister
 (16) Weiteres: Contec Barends

Bitte haltet die Augen auf. Über Tipps/Hinweise zum Verbleib würde ich mich freuen.

 Auch wenn es nur ein Fahrrad ist, aber ehrlich gesagt: "Mir blutet das Herz."


----------



## david1234 (11. August 2012)

blubie schrieb:


> der Post war vor 11 Jahren


...ich schreib hier noch net solange... ...wäre gut wenn ich öfters mal auf´s Datum schauen würde...


----------



## Max46 (14. August 2012)

Hallo Leute,
mir wurde leider mein angeschlossenes Fahrrad in der Nacht vom 09.08. zum 10.08. aus dem Hof gestohlen.
Ort: Chemnitz, Bernsdorfer Straße 128 (Aaron Bestattung neben dem Gymnasium)
Es wäre nett wenn Leute aus Chemnitz ihre Augen offen haltet. Ihr habt im Notfall sicher einen kritischeren Blick als normale Passanten oder vielleicht kommen euch auch einfach nur Teile davon zwischen die Hände. Ihr versteht sicherlich das man sehr an seinem Rad hängen kann und mit diesem Rad habe ich einfach soviel erlebt das ich es unbedingt wiederhaben möchte.
Hier ist noch eine Liste. Der auffälligen Teile die evtl. wieder auftauchen.

Es ist ein altes Trek 810, weiß blau. Auffällig sind die sehr dicke Straßenreifen (nicht auf dem Bild) und die silberne Gabel. Weitere Besonderheiten sind die Ritchey WCS Teile und es sind nur 2 Kettenblätter verbaut.
Shimano XT Schaltwerk und Umwerfer
SRAM Rocket Schalthebel
Avid SD7 Bremsen
Ritchey WCS Sattelstütze, Lenker, Vorbau
Aluminium Starrgabel, poliert
Mavic XM719 Felge, Shimano XT VR,HR Naben
Schwalbe Big Apple Reifen (nicht auf dem Bild)
Crank Brothers Quattro SL Edelstahlpedale (nicht auf dem Bild)

bitte bei mir melden, wenn du es oder nur Teile davon sieht

Gruß Max


----------



## Tabletop84 (15. August 2012)

http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=ba5_1345006502


----------



## haibike15 (15. August 2012)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=ba5_1345006502




Ich hätte ihm nicht gesagt, dass die Polizei auf dem Weg ist. Sieht er dann schon, wenn sie um die Ecke kommen. Dann wärs auch nicht so "anstrengend" geworden . 

Ansonsten würde es mich mal interessieren, was die deutsche Polizei sagen würde, wenn ich ein Video von der (kann man da schon Verhaftung sagen?) mache UND den Dieb nicht nur dabei noch aufs übelste beleidige. 

Trotzdem, die können garnicht hart genug bestraft werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RuhrRadler (16. August 2012)

Das ist ein Werbevideo für diese Burner-App, aber spannend gemacht.


----------



## Tabletop84 (16. August 2012)

Da hab ich gar nicht zugehört aber mich noch gewundert warum er diese App erwähnt.


----------



## BikeGirl1987 (16. August 2012)

Gibt es denn keine vernünftige Möglichkeit sein Bike anderweitig zu sichern? Irgendwie GPS einbauen oder sowas? Müsst ja nicht immer an sein, sondern nur, wenn mans irgendwo stehen hat..


----------



## san_andreas (16. August 2012)

So ein GPS Tracking gibt es schon. Auch für Autos, Boote, etc.

Ob du allerdings einen Rückholer findest, der deinen Downhiller aus Polen oder Russland zurück holt, ist wohl fraglich.


----------



## Dasun (19. August 2012)

Bei uns ist jetzt leider auch im Keller eingebrochen worden - da an der Hauptkellertür keine Spuren sind, liegt leider der Verdacht sehr nah, dass jemand aus unserem Haus an dem Einbruch beteiligt gewesen ist. Insgesamt sind ein Rennrad, ein Cyclocross und ein MTB gestohlen worden. Da insbesondere das Rennrad und das Cyclocross integrierte Sattelstützen haben, müsste die Zielgruppe relativ eingeschränkt sein. Falls also jemand von euch relativ günstig folgende Räder angeboten bekommt, bitte kurz Bescheid geben - es gibt selbstverständlich auch eine angemessene Belohnung. Interessanterweise meinte die Polizei sowie die Spurensicherung, dass es eine hohe Wahrscheinlichkeit gibt, die Räder zu finden:

1) Giant TCR Advanced SL mit SRAM Red, M, Modell 2011, schwarz / dunkelgrau, SN GJ0D687
2) Giant TCX Advanced SL, Shimano Ultegra mit Mavic Cosmic Carbone SL, dunkeblau, sehr auffällig, da auch inkl. integrierter Sattelstütze, SN GG0A810, Modell 2011
3) Scott Scale 29 Pro, schwarz, Modell 2012, Rahmennr STM13D20M11010131S


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (21. August 2012)

Dasun schrieb:


> Bei uns ist jetzt leider auch im Keller eingebrochen worden - da an der Hauptkellertür keine Spuren sind, liegt leider der Verdacht sehr nah, dass jemand aus unserem Haus an dem Einbruch beteiligt gewesen ist. Insgesamt sind ein Rennrad, ein Cyclocross und ein MTB gestohlen worden. Da insbesondere das Rennrad und das Cyclocross integrierte Sattelstützen haben, müsste die Zielgruppe relativ eingeschränkt sein. Falls also jemand von euch relativ günstig folgende Räder angeboten bekommt, bitte kurz Bescheid geben - es gibt selbstverständlich auch eine angemessene Belohnung. Interessanterweise meinte die Polizei sowie die Spurensicherung, dass es eine hohe Wahrscheinlichkeit gibt, die Räder zu finden:
> 
> 1) Giant TCR Advanced SL mit SRAM Red, M, Modell 2011, schwarz / dunkelgrau, SN GJ0D687
> 2) Giant TCX Advanced SL, Shimano Ultegra mit Mavic Cosmic Carbone SL, dunkeblau, sehr auffällig, da auch inkl. integrierter Sattelstütze, SN GG0A810, Modell 2011
> 3) Scott Scale 29 Pro, schwarz, Modell 2012, Rahmennr STM13D20M11010131S



und wieder einmal....WO?!?! Dann wüsste ich auch ob ich die Augen aufhalten soll....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stuka (22. August 2012)

Je öfter ich hier in diesem Thread lese, desto öfter stelle ich mir die Frage warum man seine Schätze nicht besser sichert? Mein Grossman und mein Stevens zum Beispiel stehen/hängen immer bei mir in der Wohnung. Ich würde sie niemals ruhigen Gewissens im Keller bunkern. Genauso schleppe ich auch das nicht ganz so wertvolle Rennrad mit in die Wohnung. Will damit jetzt niemand kritisieren oder gar angreifen... ist halt einfach das, was ich darüber denke.
Ein (oder gar mehrere) hochwertige Räder im Keller ist doch schon fast fahrlässig zumal die meisten Kellertüren kein wirkliches Hindernis darstellen.

Nichts desto trotz wurden auch mir schon 2 Räder gestohlen, eins war angeschlossen auf einem Hinterhof eines Hauses mit nur 3 Parteien und das andere war direkt vor der Haustür angeschlossen und ich war nur eine Stunde in der Wohnung. Waren aber beides keine wirklichen Werte.


Musste ich einfach nur mal loswerden...


----------



## jonnybravo_607 (23. August 2012)

ACHTUNG!! ACHTUNG!!
 Uns wurden Heute zwischen 14  Uhr und 19:30 Uhr In Augsburg (Hochfeld) an der Kerschensteiner Schule von zwei  Mountainbikes Die vorderen Laufreder gestohlen. Bei den Fahrrädern  handelt es sich um ein weißes Felt Q500 und und ein schwarzes Felt Q520.  Ein Laufrad ist für Scheibenbremse inkl 180mm  Bremsscheibe das andere ist ein normales MTB-Laufrad für V-Brakes.  Falls jemand etwas gesehen hat bitt ebei mir melden. Falls es der oder  die Täter das hier lesen, bitte die Laufräder in der Von-Richthofen-Str.  8 entweder einfach in den Hausgang stellen oder unter einen der Balkone  legen. Die Anzeige wir zurückgeogen sobald die Laufräder wieder  auftauchen.

 Hier nochmal die beiden Fahrräder

 Felt Q500:
http://www.fahrrad.de/fahrraeder/mountainbikes/felt-mtb-q500-135/309938.html

 Felt Q520:
http://www.fahrrad.de/fahrraeder/mountainbikes/felt-mtb-q520-135/309871.html


----------



## Kessie (23. August 2012)

4mate schrieb:


> Auch im Lokalforum posten
> Ebay, Kleinanzeigen, Quoka und Tschechisches & Slowakisches MTB Forum in den nä. Wochen beobachten...



Hast du zu den ausländischen Seiten vlt. Links? Danke


----------



## 4mate (24. August 2012)

4mate schrieb:


> http://mtbs.cz/sekce/bike-bazar
> 
> http://www.bike-forum.cz/


.


----------



## spider12 (25. August 2012)

So nun hat es auch mich erwischt...

Mir wurden in Sankt Peter Ording aus einer Hotel Tiefgarage meine Räder gestohlen. Wahrscheinlich vom 14.8. auf den 15.08.2012


Gestohlen wurden:

1 Stevens Manic 2009 weiss/rot
1 Transalp24 Ambition in blau

Bilder gibt es auf meinem Profil...

könnte ko...en


----------



## san_andreas (25. August 2012)

Auch im Hotel...immer mit aufs Zimmer nehmen. Und sogar da sind schon Bikes gestohlen worden.


----------



## mimi77 (25. August 2012)

Da muss ich jetzt aber mal ganz blöd fragen. 
Nehmt ihr die einfach mit aufs Zimmer oder geht ihr in spezielle Hotels, die sowas gestatten? (Ich denke die meisten Hotels haben da ein Problem damit! Oder habt ihr einen Bikekoffer dabei und deklariert ihr euer Bike als Gepäck?)


----------



## Feinripp (25. August 2012)

Nabend,

wollt euch nur mal bitten evtl. die Augen offen zu halten, da das Trek Fuel EX7 (Modell 2010) meines Bruders heute geklaut wurde.
Standort war bis heute die Kantstraße in 68723 Plankstadt, keine 100m Luftline zum Dirtpark.
Das Rad wurde aus einem schulterhohen (leider ohne Dach) Fahrrad-/Mülltonnen"verschlag" entwendet.

Standardgerät ohne Veränderungen, weiss/blau. Zusätzlich waren noch diese kleinen Sigma Micro LEDs angebaut(weiss vorne, rot hinten) und ein Flaschenhalter am Unterrohr.
Einziges Erkennungsmerkmal ist wahrscheinlich ein ca. 10cm langer Kratzer am Lenker.










Für Hinweise, die zur Ergreifung des Täters/Rades führen gibts nen Kasten Bier.

Danke!


----------



## DerFalke (25. August 2012)

Feinripp schrieb:


> Für Hinweise, die zur Ergreifung des Täters/Rades führen gibts nen Kasten Bier.
> 
> Danke!




Ihr seid ja spendabel. 

ROFL


----------



## Feinripp (25. August 2012)

toll, ne?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (26. August 2012)

Wer mir das Bike bringt, kriegt drei Kästen Bier nach Wahl !


----------



## modul17 (26. August 2012)

Hier wurde Heute in Oberursel geklaut gehört nem Jungen Bengel. 
H2lMO1152 die Rahmen Nr.
Ein Kona Operator
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...31402569.71326.100002443853155&type=1&theater

helft bitte


----------



## Dddakk (28. August 2012)

Geklaut um den 15.8.2012 in Heidelberg-Handschuhsheim.
Specialized HotRock 16 Zoll.
Bitte mal die Augen offen halten.























Auffällige Merkmale:
Hinterreifen ist z.Zt. ein Straßenreifen
Vorderreifen ist ein Geländereifen

Der Diebstahl ist bei der Polizei angezeigt. Bitte diese oder mich informieren.  Vielen Dank!


----------



## Nasum (29. August 2012)

Meine Fresse die klauen sogar den kleinen Kids das Bike. Unfassbar solche Assis


----------



## Freerider1504 (29. August 2012)

Nasum schrieb:


> Meine Fresse die klauen sogar den kleinen Kids das Bike. Unfassbar solche Assis


 
Finde ich auch unfassbar


----------



## frozen Biker (29. August 2012)

Hallo zusammen

am Montag wurde mein Black Market Riot hier in Aachen aus dem Keller gestohlen.
Dabei handelt es sich um einen Aufbau mit folgenden Komponenten:

Black Market Riot Rahmen in schwarz
Marzocchi Dirtjumper 3 mit Steckachse
The Cleg Freeride Bremse hinten
Hayes HFX 9 vorne
Beide Laufräder sind DMR DeeVEE in 24" mit einer Atomlab GI Nabe vorne (hinten weiß ich leider nicht mehr)
Atomlab Aircorp Lenker
FSA Orbit Steuersatz
Atomlab General Issue 3piece Cranks
Black Market Revolver Kettenblatt

Für jede Hilfe von euch wäre ich euch sehr Dankbar!!!
Ich habe auch ein Bild angehangen, nur auf dem Bild ist die Hinterradbremse noch nicht die The Cleg.

Vielen Dank

Ps: Es ist eine riesen große Sauerei das sich manche Leute an dem Eigentum anderer vergreifen!!!!


----------



## SramXX-Fahrer (1. September 2012)

Hallo, einem aus meinem Verein wurde am 31.August sein Bike gestohlen, in Mailand. Zum Bike: Centurion Backfire 29 vom Centurion Vaude Team, komplett SRAM XX, Dt Swiss XMC100, vorne ein BOR Laufrad und hinten ein ZTR CREST Laufrad, Magura Marta SL Bremsen.


Wer es sieht egal ob live, auf irgendeiner Bikeseite zum Verkauf oder sonst
wo, schickt bitte eine Nachricht an den von dem der Link unten ist.
http://www.facebook.com/pirmin.qs
P.S.-Wer es auf einer Seite findet auch bitte gleich den Link dazu


----------



## cytrax (3. September 2012)

*Andi Brewi braucht dringend eure Hilfe!
 Seine Bikes wurden aus dem Haus geklaut und der Schaden ist mit 20.000â¬ nicht gerade wenig!*

It's the most horrible day in my life!!!! All my bikes got stolen out of  my basement! Downhill, Freeride, Enduro, My girls bike.... GT Fury, GT  Ruckus, GT Sanction, KTM Maggie MAY! Please watch out for all bike  forums and stuff! Help me kill those guys!!! Here are the bikes!!!

I'm in bits... Just  recovering from a 15m backflip crash sitting at home and now all my  bikes got stolen! One day I will find you bitches! Please help me now  and share these pictures! I really appreciate it!!!! 

 City: Vienna, Zip.: 1190, Date: 31.8-2.9.2012 thnx a lot

GT Fury Worldcup Size M






KTM MAGGIE MAY Size S





GT SANCTION Size M





GT Ruckus Fr Size M


----------



## Tabletop84 (3. September 2012)

20k? Eher weniger.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cytrax (3. September 2012)

So stands in der Beschreibung vom Bikepark Leogang. Ich habs nur kopiert


----------



## KB-Miller (4. September 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

gestern Nacht ist das Kellerabteil meiner Freundin in Bayreuth (Bayern) aufgebrochen und ihr schönes Ghost-Fully entwendet worden.

Es handelt sich um ein Ghost Miss RT 5100 (Rahmenhöhe 44) von 2006, welches jedoch umfangreich modifiziert wurde:

Fedegabel RockShox Reba SL 100mm, weiß
Laufradsatz Fulcrum Red Metal 5, weiße Decals
Bremsen Avid Elixir 5 white Modell 2011
Reifen Continental Mountain King ProTection II

Hier ein Bild des Bikes im Einsatz:







FÜR HINWEISE, DIE ZUR IDENTIFIKATION DES TÄTERS SOWIE GLEICHZEITIG ZUR RÜCKFÜHRUNG DES GESTOHLENEN MOUNTAINBIKES FÜHREN, LOBE ICH EINE BELOHNUNG VON *300 EUR* AUS!


----------



## publix007 (8. September 2012)

Hallo Zusammen,

Leider wurde das Rad meiner Freundin geklaut, passiert in 9434 Au / Schweiz.

Rad ist ein Radon ZR Lady 5.0 in 15 Zoll von 2012 (Farbe weiss, türkise Schrift) . Anders als beim Original ist ein Ritchey Comp 100mm Vorbau verbaut sowie eine Kupplung für den Fahrradanhänger unserer Kleinen. Computer ist ein Cyclosport CM2.2

Vielen Dank für eine Info, wenn tatsächlich wider Erwarten das Rad auftauchen sollte (ebay etc). Finderlohn versteht sich von selbst.

Vielen Dank und liebe Grüsse,

Dennis


----------



## 4mate (8. September 2012)

Auch im Lokalforum *Schweiz* posten


----------



## publix007 (9. September 2012)

Oh, danke für den Tip - mache ich.


----------



## BlackHunter (9. September 2012)

Servus Leute,
Mir ist am Sonntag dem 2. September in der S2 nach Schorndorf an der Haltestelle Flughafen um 20.08 ein Missgeschick passiert. Ich habe nämlich mein BMX, Stereo Speaker Modell 2013 Rahmenfarbe Grau Felgen und Griff Farbe Blau und ohne Bremsen, in meiner unendlichen Dummheit in der Bahn vergessen....
Falls jemand mein Baby gesehen hat oder sogar den Aufenthalt dessen weiß würde ich mich sehr darüber freuen.
Finderlohn gibt es selberverständlich auch 

Gruß Kevin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tabletop84 (9. September 2012)




----------



## 4mate (10. September 2012)

*VVS Verkehrs- und Tarifverbund Stuttgart (VVS): Fundsachen*


----------



## mightyEx (10. September 2012)

BlackHunter schrieb:


> Servus Leute,
> Mir ist am Sonntag dem 2. September in der S2 nach Schorndorf an der Haltestelle Flughafen um 20.08 ein Missgeschick passiert. Ich habe nämlich mein BMX, Stereo Speaker Modell 2013 Rahmenfarbe Grau Felgen und Griff Farbe Blau und ohne Bremsen, in meiner unendlichen Dummheit in der Bahn vergessen....



Wie schon gepostet - bei der zuständigen Fundsachen-Verwahrung nachfragen. Dann drück ich mal die Daumen, dass ein ehrlicher Finder (im Idealfall das Bahn-Personal) das Rad abgegeben hat.


----------



## zwinki86 (11. September 2012)

servus...

auch mir wurde letzte Woche vom Grbundstück mein geliebtes GT Force 1.0 geklaut....

es wurden zusätzlich verbaut:
Magura Wotan Federgabel
Shimano XT Systemlaufrad
Truvativ Stylo Team Lenker mit Ergon Griffen
Thomson Elite Sattelstütze...

zusätzlich war am linken Hinterbau ein Großer Aufkleber vom Bike Laden: 

BAD BIKES

falls jemand soeins sieht...meldet euch einfach mal


----------



## Gutachter (11. September 2012)

BlackHunter schrieb:


> Servus Leute,
> Mir ist am Sonntag dem 2. September in der S2 nach Schorndorf an der Haltestelle Flughafen um 20.08 ein Missgeschick passiert. Ich habe nämlich mein BMX, Stereo Speaker Modell 2013 Rahmenfarbe Grau Felgen und Griff Farbe Blau und ohne Bremsen, in meiner unendlichen Dummheit in der Bahn vergessen....
> Falls jemand mein Baby gesehen hat oder sogar den Aufenthalt dessen weiß würde ich mich sehr darüber freuen.
> Finderlohn gibt es selberverständlich auch
> ...



Ey Kevin, das ist nicht dein Ernst, ich glaub das nicht, das kann doch nicht passieren, oder?!


----------



## wolfi (11. September 2012)

so, nun hat´s mich auch erwischt
gestohlen wurde heute tagsüber aus meinem gartenschuppen (ja, es war abgeschlossen!!) meine geliebte alutech wildsau hardride.

farbe: mattschwarz (kunststoffbeschichtet) / wippe alu raw
gabel: rock shox lyrik mit dh kit (erst 2 monate alt!!!)
dämpfer: fox vanilla coil
schaltung vo/hi: xtr
kurbel: truvativ holzfeller - 3fach
bremsen: hayes (203mm vo/hi)
vorbau: point
steuersatz: cane creek
griffe: odi - lock on
kefü: bionic 
laufräder: magura gustav m naben (hügi!) und marvic 321 dh-felgen
reifen: continental kaiser
sattelstütze: ritchey 27.2mm in reduzierhülse
sattel: titech berzerker
pedale: shimano fr/dh klickies
besonderheiten:
auf dem rechten oberrohr pappt ein ausgeplotteter aufkleber: pub al oca riva del garda.
ich denke mal, dass man auch wenn er abgeknibbelt ist, noch seine umrisse auf der kunststoffbeschichtung erkennen kann. der klebt dort schon einige jahre.
das oberrohr ist übrigens das 8-fach gefaltete hardride oberrohr.
das lenkkopflarer ist 1 1/8 und steckt in alu-reduzierhülsen von 1,5 auf 1 1/8!!!

ich hänge sehr an dem rad!!!! es ist eine der ersten hardride säue die der JÜ geschweißt hat. das rad befand sich 10 jahre in meinem besitz.
für sachdienliche hinweise auf den verbleib des rades gibt es meinen dank und genug bier
und der dieb sollte zuschauen, dass er mir nicht über den weg läuft!!!
gruß
wolfi


----------



## Black-Yeti (11. September 2012)

Hallo Leute,

heute ist aus meinem Keller folgendes Bike gestohlen worden:

YETI AS-X in Schwarz, Größe M
Dämpfer Fox DHX 4.0
weiße Marzocchi RC3 mit 1,5 Zoll
Spike 777 Lenker
Truvativ Vorbau
Sixpack Griffe mit roten Lockringen
Avid Code vorne
Avid Elexir hinten
Schimao XT Schaltung
Truvativ Kettenführung
typischer Yeti Sattel mit schwarzer Schrift auf gelbem Grund

Es wäre nett, wenn ihr die Augen offen halten könntet und euch meldet, wenn ihr es seht.


----------



## M!tch (17. September 2012)

mir wurde übers wochenende mein 2007er scott genius mc 40 aus dem keller in dresden löbtau geklaut.

da das kellerabteil sich hinter eine stahltür befindet, die nur durch die mieter des hauses geöffnet werden kann und sich fahrraddiebstähle im haus leider häufen, gehe ich stark davon aus, dass es jemand aus dem haus oder ein bekannter war. (besagte stahltür ist unbeschädigt, einzig meine kellertür wurde mit einem bolzenschneider aufgebrochen.)

wenn jemand das bike sieht, bitte ich darum, es mit einem stock im vorderrad aufzuhalten.

abweichend von der serienausstattung ist insbesondere die slx-2-fach-kurbel, der specialized-flaschenhalter, die topeak-satteltasche sowie der handyhalter von krusell. der handyhalter ist meines wissens nicht allzu verbreitet, aber am interessantesten ist sicherlich der spanner des vorderrads. es handelt sich dabei um einen mounty special lite, der von einem forumsmitglied rot eloxiert wurde und damit ein einzelstück sein dürfte. außerdem ist auf dem oberrohr ein deutlicher lackplatzer von einem lenkereinschlag.
die rahmennummer lautet GM622307.

hat jemand einen tipp, wie man (abgesehen von anzeige und versicherungsmeldung) in dem fall vorgehen sollte? würde die polizei vorbei kommen und fingerabdrücke o.ä. sichern? im übrigen haben wir "menschen" im haus, die polizeibekannt sind wegen eigentumsdelikten, aber bei den fahrrädern wurden sie bisher nie erwischt.


----------



## 4mate (17. September 2012)

Auch in deinem Lokalforum posten

Diebstahl der Polizei melden und Anzeige aufnehmen lassen


----------



## Freerider1504 (17. September 2012)

M!tch schrieb:


> hat jemand einen tipp, wie man (abgesehen von anzeige und versicherungsmeldung) in dem fall vorgehen sollte? würde die polizei vorbei kommen und fingerabdrücke o.ä. sichern? im übrigen haben wir "menschen" im haus, die polizeibekannt sind wegen eigentumsdelikten, aber bei den fahrrädern wurden sie bisher nie erwischt.


 
Du kannst auf jeden Fall Anzeige bei der Polizei erstatten, jedoch wird sicherlich keiner vorbeikommen und Fingerabdrücke nehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (17. September 2012)

hatten einen ähnlichen Fall am WE auf unserem WE Grundstück, hier wurde Stromgenerator, Kettensäge und anderes hochwertiges Werkzeug entwndet, die Polizisten vor Ort haben zwar keine Abdrücke genommen, jedoch die Schlösser und eine Bierflasche (die auf keinen Fall von uns ist) wurden zur Spurensicherung mitgenommen, ob da jetzt tatsächlich Abdrücke genommen werden weiß ich nicht, aber das Schloss auf jedenfall nicht anfassen und denen mitgeben/vorbeibringen. Sehe ich jetzt mal so als minimachance.


----------



## M-Sommer (17. September 2012)

Auf die Polizei kann man nur bedingt hoffen. Als mir Anfang August meine Gabel + Felge in Chemnitz gestohlen wurde, kamen 2 Polizisten vorbei um den Diebstahl aufzunehmen. 
  Nachdem dann der Schriftkram erledigt war, kam meinerseits der Vorschlag FingerabdrÃ¼cke vom Rahmen zu nehmen (Fahrrad wurde am Abend vorher gewaschen). Die beiden Streifenpolizisten hatten aber nicht das entsprechend Equipment am Start, darum erfolgte ein Anruf in der Zentrale, mit dem Ziel die Spurensicherung anzufordern. 
  Zitat Spurensicherung âWir haben zwar gerade nichts zu tun, wegen einen Fahrrad fahren wir aber nicht rausâ. Daraufhin erfolgte meiner Seitâs ein Anruf beim Vorgesetzten, welcher es dann  mÃ¶glich machte die Spurensicherung bei mir vorbei zu schicken (inkl. Entschuldigung vom Vorgesetzten). Resultat, ein Fingerabdruck wurde gefunden. Weiteres Resultat, ich habe seit dem nichts mehr von der Polizei gehÃ¶rt â¦ . 

  = am besten du erwartet nichts von der Polizei.


----------



## Freerider1504 (17. September 2012)

Die Polizei, sowie die Staatsanwaltschaft können gar nichts.

Mit wurde damals ein fahrrad gestohlen. Ich habe Anzeige erstattet, Rahmennummer und Bilder zur Verfügung gestellt (bei der Polizei). Dann ist ewig nichts gekommen. Irgendwann dann das Schreiben, dass der Fall der Staatsanwaltschaft übergeben wurde.

Plötzlich durch Zufall habe ich bei einem Einkaufsbummel mein Rad entdeckt (neuer Lack, aber gleiche Komponenten). Habe die Person gefragt wo das Rad herkommt, antwort: von einem Freund gekauft, bla bla bla.
Habe mir den Ausweis zeigen lassen, alles abgeschrieben und die Information an die Staatsanwaltschaft weitergegeben.

1 Woche später kam dann Post vom Oberstaatsanwalt, dass das Verfahren nicht wieder aufgenommen wird, da nicht zweifelsfrei zu ermitteln sei, ob der jetzige Besitzer des Rades in den Diebstahl verwickelt war.

Zusammenfassung: Vielen Dank liebe Polizei und Staatsanwaltschaft, auf Euch ist Verlass!


----------



## san_andreas (17. September 2012)

Im einem ähnlichen Fall haben wir das Rad eines Freundes "zurückgeholt", sprich auf den neuen Besitzer gewartet, ihn zur Rede stellt, worauf er die Beine in die Hand nahm und dann das Schloss mit dem Bolzi aufgemacht und heimgefahren.


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (17. September 2012)

Klar, ist ja auch so ne Sache mit den Fingerabdrücken weil derjenige auch erstmal in der Kartei stehen muss. Das andere ist halt Seriennummer der Säge bzw. des Generators da könnte schon eher in ferner Zukunft mal ein Treffer gelandet werden wenn diese hinterlegt sind. Aber auch hier sehe ich eher keinen Erfolg, trotzdem sollte man diese Daten weitergeben um wenigstens das Minimum auszuschöpfen was man an Möglichkeiten hat.


----------



## Freerider1504 (17. September 2012)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Im einem ähnlichen Fall haben wir das Rad eines Freundes "zurückgeholt", sprich auf den neuen Besitzer gewartet, ihn zur Rede stellt, worauf er die Beine in die Hand nahm und dann das Schloss mit dem Bolzi aufgemacht und heimgefahren.


 
Richtig so, selbst ist der Mann


----------



## lordbauer (17. September 2012)

Freerider1504 schrieb:


> Plötzlich durch Zufall habe ich bei einem Einkaufsbummel mein Rad entdeckt (neuer Lack, aber gleiche Komponenten). Habe die Person gefragt wo das Rad herkommt, antwort: von einem Freund gekauft, bla bla bla.
> Habe mir den Ausweis zeigen lassen, alles abgeschrieben und die Information an die Staatsanwaltschaft weitergegeben.



Aber der "neue Besitzer" muß das Fahrrad heraus geben, da es vor dem Gesetz immer noch Deins ist. Man kann an gestohlenen Sachen kein Eigentum erwerben. Hohl Dir Dein Rad wieder!

Ps: war die Rahmennummer die selbe?


----------



## Freerider1504 (17. September 2012)

lordbauer schrieb:


> Aber der "neue Besitzer" muß das Fahrrad heraus geben, da es vor dem Gesetz immer noch Deins ist. Man kann an gestohlenen Sachen kein Eigentum erwerben. Hohl Dir Dein Rad wieder!
> 
> Ps: war die Rahmennummer die selbe?


 
So einfach ist die Rechtslage in diesem Fall leider nicht, da der neue Besitzer einen Kaufvertrag gemacht hatte und somit ein gutgläubiger Käufer war.


----------



## lordbauer (17. September 2012)

Ich bin kein Jurist. Aber meiner Meinung nach gehört das Fahrrad weiter Dir!

Siehe:

http://www.rechtslexikon-online.de/Gutglaeubiger_Erwerb.html

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerFalke (17. September 2012)

Solange er es beweisen kann. Wenn die Rahmennr. rausgeflext wurde wirds ein Geduldsspiel. Dann stellt die Polizei erstmal das Rad sicher und bis zur gerichtlichen Klärung anhand von Zeugenaussagen, spezifischen Merkmalen, etc. bleibt das Rad als Beweisstück weggeschlossen.

Ist die Rahmennr. hingegen noch vorhanden und kann der echte Eigentümer den Kauf belegen wirds einfacher. Kann aber auch mal ein bisserl länger dauern bis das Rad von der Polizei wieder zurück findet.

Schnellste Lösung: Wenn sichergestellt ist das es das eigene Rad ist, z.B. durch Rahmennr. einfach das Rad wieder mitnehmen. Im schlimmsten Fall ruft der "Dieb/Zweitbesitzer" die Polizei und es passiert das gleiche wie oben. Strafrechtliche Konsequenzen hat das dann aber keine - wie auch, man kann ja sein Eigentum jederzeit an sich nehmen. Wird nur bei uneinsichtigen Zeitgenossen vorm Gericht landen bis zur endgültigen Klärung wessen Eigentum es ist.

Bestenfalls ruft keiner in dem Moment wo man das Rad mitnimmt die Polizei, dann steht der andere auf verlorenen Posten. Er kann keinerlei Eigenstumrechte am Rad nachweisen, selbst wenn dich in der Stadt sieht und die Polizei ruft. Dann kann der rechtmäßige Eigentümer den Kaufvertrag vorzeigen und der andere nichts. Auch Zeugenaussagen á la "Mein Kumpel hat das Rad aber letzten Monat gefahren" sind da wertlos.

Bei rausgeflexter Rahmennr. sollte man sich vor so einer Aktion aber sehr, sehr sicher sein das es das eigene Bike ist und es im Zweifel auch gut belegen können.

@Freerider1504

An Hehlerware kann man auch gutgläubig kein Eigentum erwerben.


----------



## DerFalke (17. September 2012)

@_Freerider1504_

Nachtrag: An deiner Stelle würde ich mal der Staatsanwaltschaft auf die Füsse treten. Solange DU keinen Kaufvertrag mit dem "Verkäufer" gemacht hast, gehört das Bike immer noch dir. Diesen Vertrag hätte der "Verkäufer" nämlich vorzeigen müssen um so eine Aussage zu begründen. Kann er aber aus offensichtlichen Gründen nicht.

Und bei der Polizei würde ich auch mal anfragen warum das Rad nicht als Beweismittel sichergestellt wurde? Der momentane Besitzer kann jetzt in aller Ruhe die Rahmennr. rausfeilen (wenn die noch drin war, hast dich dazu ja nicht geäußert) und alle Beweise das es dein Rad ist, verschwinden lassen.

Glaube die wollten sich das ganze nur ein bisschen einfach machen. Ist ja eh nur ein Fahrrad...

Ansonsten könntest du ihm jetzt genauso das Rad "klauen", ein Kumpel macht einen "Kaufvertrag" mit dir und schwupps gehört es wieder dir. 
So einfach geht das aber nicht. Aber: Wenn immer noch die Rahmennr. da ist und du die Rechnung hast wird er dir in diesem Fall *nichts *anhaben können, selbst mit seinem Kaufvertrag. Dieser ist nicht zw. dir und ihm, sonderen zw. 2 dir fremden Personen geschlossen worden, ohne dein Wissen und deine Einwilligung. Damit kann der Vertrag meines Wissens nach nicht rechtsgültig sein.


----------



## lordbauer (17. September 2012)

Also:

Ich würde auch bei entfernter Nummer alles ins Rollen bringen. Dann bekommt Freerider1504 sein Bike vielleicht nicht wieder aber der andere auch nicht!

Und wenn er tatsächlich einen Kaufvertrag hat dann müsste der Verkäufer ja drin stehen. Also los geht's ...


----------



## ______________ (18. September 2012)

Freerider1504 schrieb:


> So einfach ist die Rechtslage in diesem Fall leider nicht, da der neue Besitzer einen Kaufvertrag gemacht hatte und somit ein gutgläubiger Käufer war.



Nicht korrekt.

Ich hatte das auch durch, bei ebay einen Motor gekauft, der sich nach 6 Monaten als gestohlen (Auto geklaut und geschlachtet) herraus gestellt hat.

Musste den damals wieder ausbauen lassen und an die Staatsanwaltschaft übergeben.

Das Geld dafür habe ich vom Verkäufer bis heute nicht wieder gesehen.


----------



## Freerider1504 (18. September 2012)

Das war alles total verwirrend damals, sodass ich selber nicht mehr durchgesehen habe. Zu jener Zeit war ich auch noch relativ jung und hatte keine Ahnung von Eigentumsverhältnissen, bzw. habe den Aussagen der Staatsanwaltschaft Glauben geschenkt. 

Ich habe letztendlich herausgefunden wo der Dieb gewohnt hat, habe ihm mit ein paar Kumpels nen Besuch abgestattet und das Bike war mir dann letztendlich egal, da es bereits durch den Dieb ziemlich gerockt war.


----------



## Diebstahl (23. September 2012)

*Achtung, Leute!!! Mir wurden zwischen dem 20.08. und dem 22.09. beide MTBs aus dem Keller im Zentum-Ost gestohlen!*
Die Räder waren im Keller an massive Stahlwandträger angeschlossen, dies  hat die Diebe nicht gehindert. Sowohl Schloss, als auch auch Träger  wurden geknackt. 
Es handelt sich umfolgende Bikes:
*Rocky Mountain Slayer 50, 2011er Modell, XL-Rahmen* und *Tomac Flint 29, 2010er Modell, XL-Rahmen
*Das Tomac hatte folgende Features zusätzlich zur Serie:
- vorderes Laufrad Bontrager in grau eloxiert
- XT-Klickpedale
- Vorderreifen: Maxxis Ignitor mit orangenem Streifen an der Flanke (29x2,1)
- Hinterreifen: Specialized The Captain (29x2,0)
Am Rocky waren zusätzliche Komponenten verbaut:
- Rock Shox Reverb 2012 mit MMX rechts (30,9 x 380mm, 125mm Hub)
- Lenker Atlas FR in rot-eloxiert (gekürzt auf ca. 750 mm)
- Pedale Crank Brothers Mallet 3 in rot
- beide Reifen Schwalbe Hans Dampf (26x2,35)
- Kassette von SRAM mit rot-eloxierter Ritzelspinne
- an der Gabel FOX 36 Float R sind links am Gehäuse kurz unter dem Tauchrohr massive Kratzer

Bitte haltet die Augen offen! Falls jemand was mitkriegt, meldet euch  bitte! Finderlohn selbstverständlich! Die Polizei ermittelt!

Hier die Räder:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Philsen82 (23. September 2012)

Hey, 

wurde einem in letzter Zeit ein specialized S-works Venge Rennrad geklaut? 

http://www.ebay.de/itm/S-works-spec...=Sport_Radsport_Fahrräder&hash=item3f1c96bb6a

Die Auktion stinkt doch, 0 Angaben, alle Bewertungen die er hat sind von Englischen Verkäufern, die hälfte vom selben, Details per Mail....vermisst jemand so ein Bike?


----------



## Freerider1504 (24. September 2012)

@ Philsen82:

Angaben hat er doch gemacht (Rad komplett mit Pumpe) 

Ich glaube du hast recht, das Angebot erscheint nicht gerade seriös


----------



## Philsen82 (24. September 2012)

und hier schau mal http://nyx.at/bikeboard/Board/showthread.php?168626-Gestohlen-Specialized-S-Works-Venge 

hat zwar paar andere Komponenten dran, aber schon seltsam. Vielleicht hatte er ja noch paar mehr gestohlene Sachen und hat umgebaut  hab den Bestohlenen mit hinweis auf die Auktion mal angeschrieben..


----------



## Freddy86 (25. September 2012)

Hallo,
auch mir wurde in der vergangenen Woche ein Bike gestohlen.
Zeitraum zwischen 15.09 - 19.09.2012 genauer kann ich es leider nicht sagen.
Ich komme aus Rheinland Pfalz, direkte Nähe von Stromberg.
Das Bike stand nur kurze Zeit im Gartenhaus (aus Platzgründen,leider, da ich dort nie meine Bikes abstelle). 
Das Schloss vom Gartenhaus war nicht mehr da, also werden Sie es nach dem aufbrechen mit genommen haben. 
Das Bike war mit einem Schloss gesichert aber leider nicht festgemacht.

Folgende Infos zum Bike.
[FONT="]Modell:[/FONT][/U]  [FONT="] Red Bull AL Factory  (Mountain Bike)[/FONT]
   [FONT="][SIZE=5]Rahmen-Nr.: HR002880[/SIZE]

[/FONT]  [SIZE=5][B][U][FONT="]Ausstattung:[/FONT][/B]
[FONT="]Formula R1 Scheibenbremsanlage (schwarz/rot) mit Stahlflexleitungen [/FONT][/SIZE]   [SIZE=5]
[FONT="]Sram X0 Schaltung (schwarz/rot)[/FONT][/SIZE]   
[FONT="]Race Face Deus Kurbel (rot)[/FONT][/SIZE]   [SIZE=5]
[FONT="]Fox 32 F120 RL Federgabel mit Sperrhebel am Lenker (weiß)[/FONT] 
[FONT="]Lenker, Vorbau, Sattelstütze und Sattelklemme ebenfalls von Race Face[/FONT][/SIZE]   [SIZE=5]
[FONT="]DT Swiss E530 Felgen + Continental MountenKing Bereifung in 2,4 x 26 [/FONT] 
[FONT="]Shimano XT SPD Pedale PDM780 (Klickpedale beidseitig)[/FONT][/SIZE]   [SIZE=5]
[B][U][FONT="]Besondere Merkmale:[/FONT][/U][/B] 
[FONT="]Umbau auf eine Rot-Eloxierte Race Face Deus Kurbel.[/FONT][/SIZE]   [SIZE=5]
[FONT="]
[/FONT]
[FONT="]Das Bike ist jetzt 2 Jahre alt und kaum gefahren worden und befindet sich in einem sehr guten Zustand.
[/FONT]

[FONT="]Über Hinweise würde ich mich sehr freuen.  Vielen Dank![/FONT] 
[FONT="]Informationen bitte hier übers Forum oder an [/FONT][/SIZE]   [FONT="][FONT="][email protected][/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (26. September 2012)

Komme aus Schweppenhausen werde mal die Augen offen halten!


----------



## Philsen82 (26. September 2012)

Philsen82 schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> wurde einem in letzter Zeit ein specialized S-works Venge Rennrad geklaut?
> 
> ...



Ich hole das nochmal vor..hatte den Verkäufer angeschrieben und gefragt nach Papieren und weiteren Details, Antwort:

Hallo xxxxx,

keine Dokumente, so dass der Preis,53-56, 26
- stedzhaaa

also wenn das bike nicht geklaut ist, weiß ich es auch nicht...


----------



## Tabletop84 (26. September 2012)

Das tragische ist ja das man gar nix machen kann sofern nicht der eigntliche Besitzer zufällig auftaucht und selbst dann ist es höchst unwahrscheinlich das der in naher Zukunft sein Rad wiedersieht.


----------



## Deleted 254425 (26. September 2012)

Am 19.09.2012 zwischen 9 und 19 Uhr wurde mein selbst aufgebautes Scott Octane aus einem Hinterhof in Heidelberg entwendet!

- Blau/schwarz/roter Scott Octane Rahmen
- weinrote Votec Federgabel
- Magura Gustav M Bremse v+h große Scheiben
- rote Oury Griffe
- komplett XT...Kurbeln nagelneu
- Fox Vanilla RC Dämpfer
- Shimano 545 Pedale

Erstes Bild zeigt Bike ganz, allerdings noch in älterem Zustand (andere Bremsen, Griffe), auf dem zweiten Bild wird meins leider vom Rad meiner Freundin verdeckt!

Haltet Bitte mal die Augen offen!

Danke


----------



## Stradi (27. September 2012)

Hey, 
mal was positives: Mir wurde vor nem halben Jahr mein KHE geklaut und 3 monate später, wurde es gefunden. 
Es musste zwar wieder ein bisschen zusammengeflickt werden, aber was lange wehrt wird endlich gut. Wir sind wieder zusammen.....


----------



## Freerider1504 (27. September 2012)

Das hat Style


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guckmalhierher (28. September 2012)

Philsen82 schrieb:


> und hier schau mal http://nyx.at/bikeboard/Board/showthread.php?168626-Gestohlen-Specialized-S-Works-Venge
> 
> hat zwar paar andere Komponenten dran, aber schon seltsam. Vielleicht hatte er ja noch paar mehr gestohlene Sachen und hat umgebaut  hab den Bestohlenen mit hinweis auf die Auktion mal angeschrieben..



Unwahrscheinlich, die Lackierung ist anders (Bild 4 bei der Auktion mit dem anderen Bild vergleichen) und ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass er den Rahmen komplett umlackieren lässt.


----------



## Philsen82 (28. September 2012)

hatte inzwischen mailkontakt mit dem besitzer des gestohlenen Bikes, ist nicht seins. Nichts desto trotz ist die Auktion nie im Leben sauber...wurde halt woanders geklaut..


----------



## lordbauer (28. September 2012)

Schade.  Hoffentlich hilf der Thread auch mal Fahrrad und Besitzer wieder zusammen zu bringen.


----------



## 4mate (28. September 2012)

lordbauer schrieb:


> Schade.  Hoffentlich hilf der Thread auch mal Fahrrad und Besitzer wieder zusammen zu bringen.


Kommt ab und zu vor:





Tobi555 schrieb:


> Dann will ich gleich mal weiter machen mit "euch Hoffnungen zureden".
> Mein Cannondale ist vor zwei Wochen auch wieder aufgetaucht.
> Gestohlen Anfang August 2011 in Bozen ==> wieder gefunden Anfang März 2012 in der Slowakei, dank zweier Kollegen hier im Forum
> 
> ...


----------



## guckmalhierher (28. September 2012)

Philsen82 schrieb:


> hatte inzwischen mailkontakt mit dem besitzer des gestohlenen Bikes, ist nicht seins. Nichts desto trotz ist die Auktion nie im Leben sauber...wurde halt woanders geklaut..



In einem Rechtsstatt wie Deutschland gilt immer noch die Unschuldsvermutung, so lange es keinen Beweis dafür gibt, sind unlauteren Vermutungen fehl am Platz.



			
				Tobi555 schrieb:
			
		

> Dann will ich gleich mal weiter machen mit "euch Hoffnungen zureden".
> Mein Cannondale ist vor zwei Wochen auch wieder aufgetaucht.
> Gestohlen Anfang August 2011 in Bozen ==> wieder gefunden Anfang März 2012 in der Slowakei, dank zweier Kollegen hier im Forum
> 
> ...


Unglaublich dass die die Räder im Ausland verkaufen, was für einen Aufwand ist das denn ?


----------



## 4mate (28. September 2012)

Keiner. Die Diebe kommen aus dem Ausland...


----------



## pyroGhost (30. September 2012)

*Mein  Bike wurde heute in Berlin in der S-Bahn zwischen Frankfurter Allee und Westhafen geklaut. Wenns wer sieht, dem Typen aufs  Maul oder Bullen rufen. Entgegen dem Bild hats ne ganz alte Boxxer und  einen grün eloxierten Sixpack Millenium Lenker (gekürzt auf 765mm)  verbaut.*







pyro

edit: Partlist:
Rahmen: Commencal Supreme DH 2008 mit Monster Energy Stickern
Dämpfer: Rock Shox Vivid 5.1 2010 mit 400 lb/in Feder 
Federgabel: Rock Shox Boxxer 2004 oder 2005 
Bremse vorne: Avid Code R 2011 mitt 203mm Avid Clean Sweep G3 Bremsscheibe 
Bremse Hinten: Avid Code 5 2008 mit 203mm Hayes Bremsscheibe
Schaltwerk: Shimano XT Longcage 
Schalthebel: Shimano LX
Lenker: Sixpack Millenium (gekürzt auf 765mm, grün eloxiert)
Griffe: ODI 
Sattel: Ghost Limited Edition 
Sattelstütze: Amoeba Borla, gekürzt auf ca. 12cm, mit Rock Shox Sticker
Laufrad vorne: Veltec DH, Reifen: Specialized Chunder 
Laufrad hinten: Tattoo Nabe mit Sun Rims Single Track Felge, Reifen Schwalbe Fat Albert 
Kurbel: Truvativ Hussefelt mit Truvativ Innenlager und schwarzen, abgefahrenen Pedalen.
Kettenführung: E.Thirteen, schwarz


----------



## bsmarco (30. September 2012)

pyroGhost schrieb:


> *Mein  Bike wurde heute in Berlin in der S-Bahn zwischen Frankfurter Allee und Westhafen geklaut. Wenns wer sieht, dem Typen aufs  Maul oder Bullen rufen. Entgegen dem Bild hats ne ganz alte Boxxer und  einen grün eloxierten Sixpack Millenium Lenker (gekürzt auf 765mm)  verbaut.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



schade ums tolle Bike,aber ehrlich mal,wie kann mann sich in der S-bahn ein Bike klauen lassen?Komme ursprlünglich aus Berlin und weiss das S-Bahn immer voll sind..hoffe findest den Typen


----------



## pyroGhost (30. September 2012)

Das passiert, wenn Du mit nem Kumpel nachm Biken noch ein Bier in ner Kneipe trinken willst und das dann aber doch ein Paar mehr werden. Bin in der Bahn aufm Heimweg kurz weggenickt und weg war das Bike.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NaitsirhC (30. September 2012)

Eventuell sind (noch) Videoaufzeichnungen der entsprechenden Bahnhöfe vorhanden, soweit ich weiß, werden solche Aufnahmen aber auch relativ schnell (1-2 Tage) wieder gelöscht. 

Viel Erfolg


----------



## Chrissy8 (30. September 2012)

Hallo zusammen, ich habe mich heute neu im Forum registriert. Meinem Mann und mir, ebenso unserem Nachbarn, wurden unsere MTBs aus dem abgeschlossenen Keller gestohlen. Die Diebe müssen entweder durch den normalen Hauseingang der durch die Tiefgarage gekommen sein. Der Diebstahl war zwischen dem 24. und 27.09. in Reutlingen, Oststadt. Und es bricht mir fast das Herz, weil ich dieses Fahrrad (meins war das Rotwild) echt liebe. Meinem Mann geht es mit seinem Stomp ähnlich
Es handelt sich zum einen um ein 

Rotwild C1 pro, Modell 2010, anthrazit/schwarz, Größe M
Shimano XT komplett 9-fach
American classic Laufräder
auffälliger roter SRAM Zahnkranz
Fox-Gabel
auffälliges Titan-/Alu Schraubentuning


zum anderen um ein

Simplon Stomp Modell 2011, schwarz mit roten Aufklebern, Größe 49
Shimano XTR-10fach
DT Swiss 240s Laufräder
Syntace Lenker+Carbonhörnchen
Dura-Ace Zahnkranz
Magura Gabel
Sattel: Selle italia SLR-XC
Titan-Schraubentuning

Das Rad des Nachbarn ist ein schwarzes Cube, mehr weiß ich dazu leider nicht.

Wenn jemandem eines der genannten Räder angeboten werden sollte, oder es Euch sonst irgendwo irgendwie auffällt, wäre es super toll, wenn Ihr Euch meldet! Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt und dass es hier im Forum doch auch das ein oder andere Happy End gibt, läßt mich etwas hoffen... 
Viele Grüße, Christiane


----------



## xp2004 (1. Oktober 2012)

4mate schrieb:


> Keiner. Die Diebe kommen aus dem Ausland...


Leider wahr :

http://www.idowa.de/home/artikel/20...-von-fahrraddieben-geht-polizei-ins-netz.html

War in der Nähe von meiner Heimatstadt .


----------



## Tabletop84 (1. Oktober 2012)




----------



## peh (1. Oktober 2012)

Damit es nicht langweilig wird: Mir wurde in der Nacht von Sonntag auf Montag in Leipzig Lindenau mein Stadtfixie aus dem Keller gestohlen.







Das ist ein "Einzig"-Billig-Fixie (RH 56), etwas aufgewertet mit Schwalbe-Marathon-Plus-Reifen, einer schwarzen BBB-Sattelstange, einem alten  Selle Royal Mach Sattel, alten Dura Ace-Bremshebeln und einem wirklich schönen Sakae Custom-"Road Champion"-Rennradlenker. Der Einzig-Schriftzug ist von einem Aufkleber verdeckt (also leicht wieder freizulegen).

*Hinweise, die zum Wiedererhalt des Rades führen, quitiere ich mit einer tiefen Verbeugung, ewigem Dank und 100 Euro in bar.*

Falls der Hinweis zudem zur Überführung des Diebes/der Diebe führt, erhöhe ich auf 200 Euro.

Ich wohne seit drei Monaten in Lindenau, dies ist der dritte Einbruch hier in meinem Haus. Die ersten beiden Male traf es primär andere Mieter, nun primär mich.

Wer Tipps hat, wo ich das Rad noch posten sollte, gern per PN!


----------



## pyroGhost (3. Oktober 2012)

Mein Bike wurde heute wohl gesehen, als kurz  nach Einbruch der Dunkelheit ein Typ damit in Berlin am U Hellersdorf in die U5  nach Alexanderplatz eingestiegen ist!! Videos werden wohl gesichert, aber die Mühlen der Justiz mahlen hier besonders langsam. 
Bitte haltet die Augen auf!






Im Gegensatz zum Bild ist so eine Boxxer verbaut:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





pyro


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chrissy8 (3. Oktober 2012)

Hier noch zum besseren Wiedererkennung Bilder von den bei uns gestohlenen Rädern. Ich betone, es handelt sich NICHT um die original gestohlenen Räder, sondern um Internetfotos, welche möglichst nahe an die Originale herankommen! Der Stomp ist deckungsgleich bis auf einen schwarzen Sattel und eine schwarze Magura Durin-Gabel. Das Rotwild ist ziemlich exact das gestohlene, nur der Sattel ist ein Damensattel, der Flaschenhalter schwarz.


----------



## antique (5. Oktober 2012)

Tja - nun wurde mir ein nagelneues, noch niemals gefahrenes Bike geklaut 
Und netterweise gleich zusammen mit dem Transportmittel: 1979er Mercedes Kombi 250T W 123 in dunkelgrün mit beiger Stoffausstattung, Schiebedach, Colorglas und vierfach Kopfstützen. Mit H-Zulassung. 

Fahrrad war letzten Freitag (28.09.2012) in Donaueschingen im Kombi liegend unter einer Decke geparkt. Kombi stand ausserhalb bei einem Friedhof, habe den Wagen dort abgestellt weil ich mit anderen Freunden nach Freiburg in der Bahn gefahren bin. 

Nicolai Argon 29er Rahmen in Gr. L dunkelgrau eloxiert und ohne Nicolai Beschriftung. Schwarzer Lenker von Ritchey, orangener Vorbau von Spank (Elox, war vorher mal goldfarbig), Fox Talas Gabel 36 in schwarz dunkelgrau ohne Aufkleber mit goldfarbigen Standrohren, schwarze Ritchey WCS Sattelstütze, Flite Titan Sattel mit neuem Bezug Leder schwarz ohne Logo, Trickstuff Cleg Bremsen grau/schwarz, Reset Pedale in schwarz mit orangener Verschraubung (haben knapp EUR 480,00 gekostet), XTR Schaltwerk 9-fach, XT Umwerfer 3-fach, XTR Schalthebel 3/9 fach, XTR Kurbelgarnitur 3-fach dunkelgrau neu, Odi Griffe Lock on mit grüner Schelle (sollte noch geändert werden ), Schwarze Schaltzüge von Gore, Laufräder mit CK Naben in Mango, Felgen schwarz Mavic ohne Logo, gelbe Ventilkappen, Bereifung Smart Sam in breiter Faltversion, schwarze Speichen und goldige (Messing) Nippel, Schutzblechhalterung an der Gabel vorne, CK Innenlager und Steuersatz in Mango.

Fahrrad habe ich aufgrund von Problemen mit der Bremse noch niemals gefahren, ständiges schleifen der Bremsscheiben (von denen ich nicht mal genau weiss welche verbaut worden sind) sollten von einem Fachmann in Freiburg Anfang der Woche eingestellt werden. 
Zusammen mit dem Bike lag auch noch ne Lupine Betty mit großem Akku im L-Beutel im Kombi drin. Am Rahmen war eine Halterung für Abus Bordo X drangeschraubt. 

Da ich davon ausgehen kann das das Radl in Teilen verkauft wird - bitte Augen aufhalten. 

Leider habe ich gar keine Photos von dem Bike gemacht, da es immer zu Schleifproblemen mit der Bremse gekommen ist habe ich keine Ausfahrt gemacht. Rahmen ist Stand April 2012. 

...und ja, meinen Kombi hätte ich sehr gerne wieder zurück. Kombi habe ich nur mit roter Nummer gefahren, damals waren UL-06er Kennzeichen dran. Brief vom Kombi liegt im Safe, sollte eigentlich einem Interessenten in Donaueschingen gezeigt werden. Deshalb abgemeldet und mit Bike im Kofferraum um später einfacher zum Bahnhof zu kommen... Kaufinteressent hat kurzfristig abgesagt und deshalb Verabredung zu nem netten Abend in Freiburg. 

Nummer vom Radl und Kombi nur per PN. 

Hinweise zum Radl und Kombi werden mit EUR 1,500.00 bei Erfolg honoriert.


----------



## todtsteltzer (5. Oktober 2012)

doppelter Verlust, weiss gar nicht was mehr schmerzen würde Rad oder Benz.


----------



## Deleted 224116 (5. Oktober 2012)

480 Euro alleine für die Pedale?? Das ist echt nen Verlust


----------



## antique (5. Oktober 2012)

Hab die Reset Pedal2 in Freerideversion mit Titanachse verbaut... Am Schaltwerk wurden verbesserte Schaltröllchen verwendet, fast alle Schrauben (Vorbau, Schlosshalter usw.) sind aus Titan in passendem Orange gewählt worden. 
Insgesamt wohl über EUR 5900 für das Radl investiert, hab noch nicht mal alle Rechnungen rausgesucht. Versicherung für das Auto will nicht fürs Radl aufkommen, Ladung in dem Wert sei nicht abgedeckt vom Vertrag. Und überhaupt sei es Verkaufsware (will mich von dem Kombi zugunsten von einem alten IMA Kombi trennen) das Auto - mir steht gewaltig Ärger bevor. 
Anwalt ist eingschaltet und soll die Schadensregulierung übernehmen. 

Vielleicht  hat ein Kumpel mein Bike durch Zufall photographiert mit seinem Mobilephone, er guckt gerade nach und dann könnte ich vielleicht sogar ein Photo vom Radl zeigen. Beim letzten Treffen in der Werkstatt wurde von ihm eifrig photographiert, Radl hing im Montageständer. 

Ob ich mir nochmals ein Nicolai aufbaue ist fraglich, mir hats gereicht wegen der Bremsenprobleme.


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (5. Oktober 2012)

das suckt derbe, mein Beileid!


----------



## mightyEx (5. Oktober 2012)

@antique: Is natürlich ne blöde Situation. Kommt natürlich auf den Vertrag an, was da von der Versicherung abgedeckt ist und in welcher Höhe. Aber ich würde da wegen der Entschädigung auch dranbleiben. Versicherungen sind ja leider sehr zögerlich, wenn es um Zahlungsforderungen geht.

Andere Frage - was hat das Nicolai mit den Bremsen zu tun ? Wenn die Bremsen Mist sind, dann würde ich doch diese einfach tauschen und nicht das komplette Bike (wenn Du mit dem Rest zufrieden bist).


----------



## antique (5. Oktober 2012)

todtsteltzer schrieb:


> doppelter Verlust, weiss gar nicht was mehr schmerzen würde Rad oder Benz.



Primär schmerzt mich das Bike stärker. Der Kombi war gut und nahezu rostfrei (Ex - Tessin), aber leider ein elendiger Säufer (15 - 19L/100km), unfallfreies Zweithand Exemplar. Laufleistung knapp 160 tkm, für einen Sechszylinder gerade mal gut eingefahren. Wenn das ein Einspritzer wäre - hätte ich ihn nicht zum Verkauf angeboten. Gutachten über Kombi spricht mit knapp EUR 17,000.00 Wert (Gutachten wurde im August 2012 gemacht, für H-Zulassung) - wahrscheinlich wird der Kombi bereits zerlegt sein und die Einzelteile in der großen E-Bucht angeboten. Für ne ordentlich Stosstange ohne Beulen und Rost gibts schon gut Geld. 
Räder mit den klassischen Radabdeckungen von Mercedes, farblich passend zum dunkelgrünen Aussenlack. Lack in gutem Zustand, farbkräftig und nicht zerkratzt. 

Jetzt muss die Oldie Car Cover Versicherung zeigen ob ihren Werbesprüchen reale Handlungen folgen können.

Mit den Bremsen bin ich beim Rahmen nicht glücklich geworden: habe Magura MT8 und MT6 sowie Hope M4 drangehabt. Immer mit starken Schleifeffekten! Da ich bisher noch niemals ein Radl mit Scheibenbremsen hatte vielleicht falsch montiert oder sonstwas nicht beachtet. Mir wurde dann die Cleg von Trickstuff empfohlen (größerer Durchlass für Bremsscheiben) - geordert und dranmontiert: gleicher Effekt wie vorher. Rahmen wurde bei einem Händler auf Passgenauigkeit der Bremsaufnahmen überprüft: dort keine Auffälligkeiten bemerkt. 
War auf dem Weg zu einem Händler in Freiburg der mir am Telefon zugesichert hat das der die Montage der Bremsen und Einsatzfähigkeit herstellen kann. 

Ich für meinen Teil bin von Scheibenbremsen wenig begeistert, haben nur Ärger verursacht. Wenn ich ein Rahmen mit Cantisockeln kriegen kann - dann wird wieder so ein Rahmen geordert.


----------



## eisenbiker (5. Oktober 2012)

Neulich in Halle / Saale:

Meiner Tochter wurde ihr MTB aus dem Keller der Uni-Klinik Halle (Radiologie / Niemeierstr.) geklaut.   Ist ein klassisches MTB aus den 90er Jahren und  hatte ich fÃ¼r sie erst neu aufgebaut als  Reiserad:

MARIN Muirwoods, Stahlrahmen in hellblaumetallic, Tubus Fly   GepÃ¤cktrÃ¤ger, SeitenstÃ¤nder, schwarze SKS-Schutzbleche,   Klick-Fix-Halterung am Lenker, Komponenten Ã¼berwiegend Exage LX, Reifen   Conti-Travel-Contact. Zustand war fast neuwertig. Foto habe ich nicht,   aber vieleicht findet sich noch eines an.
Es wurde vermutlich im angeschlossenen Zustand mitgenommen, also getragen.

Es macht wirklich Arbeit, fÃ¼r jemanden ein Rad aufzubauen, daÃ auf die KÃ¶rperproportionen optimal abgestimmt ist. Deshalb Ã¤rgert mich das besonders.

Wenn also jemand was Ã¤hnliches gesehen hat oder sieht, wÃ¤re ich Ã¼ber   Informationen sehr dankbar, die zum Auffinden des Rades oder zur Identifizierung des   Drecksacks fÃ¼hren, der es gestohlen hat. 
Ich wÃ¼rde mir das auch *100â¬* kosten lassen. Allerdings nur, wenn ich auÃer dem Rad auch den Dieb einkassieren kann. Sonst kÃ¶nnte es ja passieren, daÃ der Drecksack am Ende noch selbst die WiederbeschaffungsprÃ¤mie kassieren will.

Ich hab mal ein Bild angefÃ¼gt, daÃ ich aus dem WWW. gegoogelt hab. *Das ist nicht das gestohlene Rad*, aber es handelt sich um das gleiche Modell in gleicher Farbe, allerdings mit Starrgabel.


----------



## mightyEx (5. Oktober 2012)

antique schrieb:


> Mit den Bremsen bin ich beim Rahmen nicht glücklich geworden: habe Magura MT8 und MT6 sowie Hope M4 drangehabt. Immer mit starken Schleifeffekten! Da ich bisher noch niemals ein Radl mit Scheibenbremsen hatte vielleicht falsch montiert oder sonstwas nicht beachtet. Mir wurde dann die Cleg von Trickstuff empfohlen (größerer Durchlass für Bremsscheiben) - geordert und dranmontiert: gleicher Effekt wie vorher. Rahmen wurde bei einem Händler auf Passgenauigkeit der Bremsaufnahmen überprüft: dort keine Auffälligkeiten bemerkt.
> War auf dem Weg zu einem Händler in Freiburg der mir am Telefon zugesichert hat das der die Montage der Bremsen und Einsatzfähigkeit herstellen kann.



Hmm, also ab und an mal minimales Schleifen (z.B. in Kurven) hab ich auch, allerdings kein stetiges, starkes Schleifen. Den Bremssattel kann/muss man ggfs. mit unterschiedlich dünnen (also z.B. 0,2mm Stärke) U-Scheiben ausrichten. Bin kein Experte, hab es aber auch hinbekommen. Der Scheibendurchmesser ist für das Ausrichten des Bremssattels doch völlig irrelevant. Wenn das Laufrad richtig im Rahmen/in der Gabel sitzt und die Bremsscheibe nicht verzogen ist, müsste sich die Scheibenbremse halbwegs schleiffrei montieren lassen. Ggfs. muss die Bremssattelaufnahme plangefräst werden, meistens aber nicht nötig.
Das sollte eigentlich jeder bessere Bikeshop hinbekommen, ansonsten solltest Du evtl. mal nen anderen Shop testen.
Das die Aufnahme am Rahmen falsch/schief angeschweist wurde, kann ich mir dagegen eher nicht vorstellen.

Klar kannst Du auch auf V-Brakes oder Canti's weiterfahren. Aber wenn Du ein modernes Bike aufbaust, würde ich heutzutage nicht mehr auf Scheiben verzichten wollen. Weniger wegen der Bremskraft (da gibt's auch gute Canti's, V-Brakes o. HS33), sondern wegen der Wartungsfreundlichkeit/Witterungsbeständigkeit (Schnee, Matsch etc.).

So, jetzt genug offtopic gelabert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M!tch (8. Oktober 2012)

die dauerhafte suche nach meinem vermissten scott genius hat mir heute folgendes geliefert.

http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeig...l-zu-verkaufen-oder-tausch/81271180?ea=479263

ich möchte ungern mutmaßen, geschweige denn verdächtigen, aber ein scott contessa ohne weitere beschreibung als "scott hardtail" "herren" einzustellen ist schon seltsam.
der satz "zu verkaufen oder Tausch gegen Technikgeräte" steigert die seriösität auch nicht gerade.


----------



## Freerider1504 (8. Oktober 2012)

M!tch schrieb:


> die dauerhafte suche nach meinem vermissten scott genius hat mir heute folgendes geliefert.
> 
> http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeig...l-zu-verkaufen-oder-tausch/81271180?ea=479263
> 
> ...


 
Daran ist mit Sicherheit was faul


----------



## saturno (8. Oktober 2012)

M!tch schrieb:


> die dauerhafte suche nach meinem vermissten scott genius hat mir heute folgendes geliefert.
> 
> http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeig...l-zu-verkaufen-oder-tausch/81271180?ea=479263
> 
> ...



termin für besichtigung ausmachen und dann mit zwei kollegen hinfahren. dann kannste es prüfen vor ort.


----------



## guckmalhierher (8. Oktober 2012)

M!tch schrieb:


> die dauerhafte suche nach meinem vermissten scott genius hat mir heute folgendes geliefert.
> 
> http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeig...l-zu-verkaufen-oder-tausch/81271180?ea=479263
> 
> ...



Du suchst nach einem Scott Genius und nicht nach einem Contessa oder irre ich mich ?


----------



## M!tch (8. Oktober 2012)

korrekt, ich suche nach meinem scott genius.
das contessa ist mir nur bei der suche aufgefallen (bekomme 'ne mail für "scott" in der nähe von dresden) und ich wollte es hier mitteilen, falls jemand eins vermisst.
aus diesem grund werde ich dem contessa auch nicht weiter nach gehen.


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (8. Oktober 2012)

er sagt ja nich das es sich um ein bike handelt, geht glaub ich eher um ein kurioses angebot bei einem scott rad 

EDIT: er war schneller


----------



## lordbauer (8. Oktober 2012)

Ich finde es gut wenn jemand auf der Bucht meint was verdächtiges entdeckt zu haben und es hier einstellt. Lieber einmal zu viel als zu wenig.


----------



## eisenbiker (10. Oktober 2012)

eisenbiker schrieb:


> Neulich in Halle / Saale:
> 
> Meiner Tochter wurde ihr MTB aus dem Keller der Uni-Klinik Halle (Radiologie / Niemeierstr.) geklaut.   Ist ein klassisches MTB aus den 90er Jahren und  hatte ich für sie erst neu aufgebaut als  Reiserad:
> 
> ...




So, jetzt mit Original-Bild (allerdings vor dem Neuaufbau):


----------



## peh (11. Oktober 2012)

Den Fahrer dieses Rades bitte nicht mehr attackieren. Ich habe es zurück! Groteske Geschichte. Der Gebäudekomplex, in dem ich wohne, umfasst mehrere Häuser, verbunden via Passage und Tiefgarage, von einer Straße zur nächsten. Aus einem Hausmeisterraum wurde im Juli ein Generalschlüssel entwendet. Das Diebesgut wurde in einem leeren Lagerkeller in einem anderen Gebäudeteil angesammelt. Heute wurde wegen der Einbruchshäufung die Schließanlage ausgetauscht und das Lager entdeckt. Mein Rennkompressor stand da ebenfalls. Ich vermute, dass ich fast alle, wenn nicht alle Gegenstände zurückbekomme.

Mein Rad stand womöglich nur deshalb noch dort, weil der Starrgang die Diebe überforderten. Den Sattel haben sie sich passend eingestellt, runter. 178 cm, würde ich schätzen 

Da ich drei Räder nicht in der Wohnung lagern möchte, werde ich mir für den Keller eine solide Diebstahlsicherung mit Bügelschloss ausdenken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guckmalhierher (11. Oktober 2012)

Glückwunsch - Da hast du aber wirklich viel Glück gehabt !


----------



## NaitsirhC (11. Oktober 2012)

guckmalhierher schrieb:


> Glückwunsch - Da hast du aber wirklich viel Glück gehabt !



Dito.

 @peh: kann man sich nicht einfach einen eigenen Schließzylinder einbauen und vor dem Auszug wieder ausbauen? Dann kommt zumindest auch keiner mehr rein.


----------



## peh (11. Oktober 2012)

Eigene Zylinder einzubauen, ist natürlich eine Option. Bloß wusste ich nicht, dass ein Schlüssel entwendet worden war. Die massive Kellertür hielt ich abgeschlossen für sehr sicher.

Ein anderer Aspekt: Ich brauche exakt einen Schlüssel, um Haustüre, Passagentore, Müllraum, Keller, Wohnung, Tiefgarage aufzuschließen. Das ist verdammt komfortabel. Unnötig viele Schlüssel an den Bund binden, will ich nicht.

Am liebsten würde ich mich ja vor der Lagertür auf die Lauer legen. Ich verstehe nicht, warum die Polizei das naheliegende nicht macht: Das Lager der Diebe so lange überwachen, bis die Diebe dort in die Falle tappen. Natürlich ist das aufwendig. Aber daran darf es eigentlich nicht scheitern. Die Typen haben innerhalb weniger Monate zig Einbrüche durchgezogen. Die gehören geschnappt.


----------



## ST33LIO (11. Oktober 2012)

Heute Nacht hats uns auch erwischt, 3 Rennräder in Innsbruck, auch schon gepostet auf Bikeboard...die Specs von unseren beiden:

einmal
Al Henry Special Cycles/Le Taureau,
Stahlrahmen Columbus Aelle weiss, RH 59, mit schwarzen Banderolen mit Aufschrift Al Henry Unterrohr/Sattelrohr, Aufschrift Special Cycles am Steuerrohr, Gabel verchromt, Hinterbau verchromt, Le Taureau Signet eingestanzt auf Krone Li/Re. Michelin Lithion Reifen, Schwarz vorne, Gelb hinten. Alte Shimano 600 komplett, Rahmenschaltung und so. Bremsen neuere Shimano 600 (?), Mavic Felgen. Lenker/Vorbau 3TTT, Vorbau Anthrazitfarben, golden eloxierter O.M.A.S. Steuersatz, Lenkerband schwarzes Leder, Endstopfen mit Italienischer Flagge, Sattel Selle San Marco No Slip - der hässliche mit Stickerei. Im Gegensatz zum Foto sind dicke Bärentatzen dran, schwarz sowie eine schwarze Sattelstütze und der Flaschenhalter fehlt...



Das wäre das eine,

das andere ist ein:
Albuch Kotter/ Kotter's Racing Team
Rahmen Columbus Aelle, Perlmuttweiss, Rote Aufschrift Kotter, Kotter's (jaja) Racing Team, sowie Amateur am Oberrohr. RH 57
Shimano 600 komplett, gerader Lenker, Ritchey Logic schwarz,
Avid Bremshebel, schwarze Griffe. Dunkelbraun-schwarzer Concor-Sattel, Bärentatzen. Felgen Mavic, hinteres LR Flugrost an den Speichen, verchromte Gabel, Kotter-Signet auf der Krone.
leider kein Bild -

Von dem dritten weiss ich nichts ausser der Farbe (Schwarz), der Farbe des Lenkerbands (Weiss) und die Rh (geschätzt 50-52), da es das Radl der Nachbarin ist.
Falls irgendjemand den Rädern über den Weg läuft - eh schon wissen. Wenigstens das erstgenannte gibt's nur einmal...
Danke,
Cheers,
Nico


----------



## Guinea-Pig (13. Oktober 2012)

Hallo, leider wuarde diese Woche mein Proflex Animal
gestohlen, nachdem ich es fast wieder perfekt hatte 
wurde in der Nacht übrigens auch in der Nacht von 10 auf 11 in Rum bei Innsbruck gestohlen zwischen 23:00 und 7:30 in der Früh und mit meinen Motorradschloss mitgenommen, also kein Gelegenheitsdiebstahl...

So hab ich's gekauft





Erst vor kurzen Elastomere ausgetauscht










Gabel Girvin Vector 2 Parallelogramm Federgabel 
Reifen Continental X king vorne 2.2 hinten 2.4
Sattelstütze Ritchey
Lenkerhörnchen Ritchey Pro
Lenkergriffe KTM
Hinten hab ich die Elastomerdämpfung durch einen Noleen Dämpfer getauscht
ansonst noch ein Burton Sticker am Rahmen...

hoffe auf Hinweise, falls irgendwo Kompenenten oder das ganze Rad auftaucht, die Gabel ist ja sehr auffällig...

mfg Stefan


----------



## bsmarco (16. Oktober 2012)

Tjo nun schreibe ich auch

Braunschweig,Helmstedterstr 

Der bruder meiner Freundin wurde mein Cruiser gestohlen,er konnte mitansehen wie sie das Schloss aufbrachen und wegfuhren,er war grade als SIPO auf Arbeit und Konnte nich hinterlaufen,wer diesen Cruiser sieht,mal bitte den jenigen auf die fresse hauen und Mich Kontaktieren.Polizei wurde auch eingeschaltet aber bringt ja eh Nichts..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## atrox1miles (16. Oktober 2012)

Ich hasse Diebe!
Überhaupt wenn sie das geliebte Bike stehlen.

Eigentlich war es gut gesichert. Im Kellerabteil (in Wien) eingesperrt (Kellertür hat schon einmal einen aufbruchversuch überstanden). Jetzt haben die Diebe allerdings die Scharnierln/Türbolzen durchgeschnitten. Und gleich 3 Bikes Mitgehen lassen. 


1. Focus Limited 2.0 Mod 11







2. Genesis Explorer Mod 08

http://www.fotos-hochladen.net


3. älteres Hercules MTB (Baujahr zwischen 2000 und 2005; leider kein bild vorhanden)


Wie / Wo kann ich es noch suchen außer auf e-bay?



Wenn jemand Tipps oder Anzeichen/Spuren findet würde ich mich freuen.


----------



## atrox1miles (16. Oktober 2012)

http://www.fotos-hochladen.net

hier noch das bild vom 2. (Genesis)


----------



## mtbchriller (16. Oktober 2012)

Drecks Bike-Diebe !!!!!   

War dein Bike noch zusätzlich angehängt, oder nur eingesperrt!

Christian


----------



## MaxIBK (17. Oktober 2012)

Servus. Mir sind in der Nacht von 16.10.12 auf 17.10.12 zwei Freerider   aus meinem Haus  in der Gumppstrasse in Innsbruck gestohlen worden.
Das eine ist ein *Norco Shore 3 2009* blau mit blauen Felgen und Narben
Bremse: Avid Code 2012 
Gabel: Rock Shox Totem Coil
Dämpfer: Fox Van R
Reifen: Maxxis Highroller 2,5
Lenker: Truvativ BooBar
Kettenführung: RaceFace Diabolus
Schaltwerk: SRam X9
Hebel: SRam X5
Pedale: NC17 Sudpin III weiß
Kurbeln: Truvativ Holzfeller chrom
Bashguard: Truvativ schwarz

Das andere ist ein *Commencal Furious 2009* in schwarz/grün mit schwarzen Felgen
Gabel: Marzocchi Bomber
Dämpfer: RoccoR
Bremse: Avid Juicy Three
Scheiben: Alligator Gold
Felgen: WTB
Kurbel: Truvativ Ruktion

Werd die Tage Bilder von den Bikes rauskramen und hier reinstellen.

Suche den Täter gerne tot aber zur Not auch lebendig. Ich freu mich   riesig wenn sich wer meldet der was gesehen hat oder eines der Räder   irgendwo angeboten oder stehen sieht. Klar gibts nen Finderlohn!


----------



## atrox1miles (17. Oktober 2012)

mtbchriller schrieb:


> Drecks Bike-Diebe !!!!!
> 
> War dein Bike noch zusätzlich angehängt, oder nur eingesperrt!
> 
> Christian


 

leider nein sollte man aber jetzt immer machen

gottseidank haben sie das alte Rad von meinem Vater nicht auch noch mitgenommen.

gibt es sonst noch möglichkeiten es besser zu sichern?


----------



## guckmalhierher (17. Oktober 2012)

atrox1miles schrieb:


> gibt es sonst noch möglichkeiten es besser zu sichern?



Bei so vieler kriminellen Energie kann man sich ziemlich schlecht schützen, auch wenn man die Räder mit noch mehr Schlössern abschließt. 
Wenn es aber nicht mehr geht, dann vielleicht noch eine Fahrradalarmanlage, die auf Bewegung reagiert. Das Teil kostet nicht viel und macht einen Höhlenlärm. Man muss nur darauf achten, dass die Batterien immer ersetzt werden. 

Bei meiner Garage habe ich dieses Gerät an einem Stock angebracht, anschließend stecke ich den Stock durch die Laufräder. Sollte jemand es schaffen, das Garagentor zu öffen, die Shlösser knacken, spätestens beim Wegtragen der Räder schlägt das Teil Alarm.

http://www.shop-fun.com/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=14606&currency=EUR&language=de


----------



## peh (18. Oktober 2012)

guckmalhierher schrieb:


> Sollte jemand es schaffen, das Garagentor zu öffen, die Shlösser knacken, spätestens beim Wegtragen der Räder schlägt das Teil Alarm.


So was will ich mir auch noch einrichten.

Ich habe jetzt Videoüberwachung 

Im Keller IP-Kamera an Powerline-Adapter. Sechs Etagen höher läuft ein Notebook mit Videoüberwachungssoftware. Bewegt sich etwas in der Kellerbox, beginnt die Aufzeichnung und das Notebook macht Lärm.

Kosten: 136 Euro.


----------



## freigeist (18. Oktober 2012)

oder/und noch einen bodenanker verbauen ! 
zb.: http://www.abus.com/Media/Multimedia/Videos/Motorradsicherheit/Wand-und-Bodenanker 

oder eben im baumarkt umschauen. daran das radl andocken. es gibt noch richtig fette panzerketten und schlösser 

die videoüberwachung ist ja geil


----------



## Godtake (18. Oktober 2012)

Hallo Forum,

Ich bin vor 30min aus der Wohnung eines Freundes (03046 Cottbus) gekommen und musste leider feststellen, dass meine Cube Tonopah Race Mod. 2011 nicht mehr da war.
Das ärgerliche ist, dass das Bike direkt an einer Straße stand, welche nicht gerade unbefahren und unbegangen ist. Angeschlossen war es mit einem *Abus Bordo Granit X-Plus durch Rahmen und Hinterrad an einem Stahlrohrgitter*, mir ist es wirklich schleierhaft, wie das Schloss unbemerkt geknackt werden konnte 
Ich habe leider keine Bilder, das Bike ist aber serienmäßig, lediglich die Griffe wurden durch schwarze Ergon GX1 ersetzt (Rahmengr. 58). 
Vllt. kann jemand helfen...

Gruß
Godtake


----------



## guckmalhierher (19. Oktober 2012)

Godtake schrieb:


> Das ärgerliche ist, dass das Bike direkt an einer Straße stand, welche nicht gerade unbefahren und unbegangen ist. Angeschlossen war es mit einem *Abus Bordo Granit X-Plus durch Rahmen und Hinterrad an einem Stahlrohrgitter*, mir ist es wirklich schleierhaft, wie das Schloss unbemerkt geknackt werden konnte



Mit einem Akku Bolzenschneider kriegst du jedes Schloss auf, ein   gewöhnliche Fahrraddieb kann sich so ein Gerät sicher nicht leisten, das Ding macht für 5 Sek. aber ordentlich Krach. Auf einer belebten Strasse wird es schon auffallen, zumal die Geräte sehr teuer sind.

Picking wäre eine andere Möglichkeit, man musste es halt können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 224116 (19. Oktober 2012)

Godtake schrieb:


> Hallo Forum,
> 
> Ich bin vor 30min aus der Wohnung eines Freundes gekommen und musste leider feststellen, dass meine Cube Tonopah Race Mod. 2011 nicht mehr da war.
> Das ärgerliche ist, dass das Bike direkt an einer Straße stand, welche nicht gerade unbefahren und unbegangen ist. Angeschlossen war es mit einem *Abus Bordo Granit X-Plus durch Rahmen und Hinterrad an einem Stahlrohrgitter*, mir ist es wirklich schleierhaft, wie das Schloss unbemerkt geknackt werden konnte
> ...



Auf jedenfall wird in der Situation wohl eine kurze unbemerkte Situation ausgereicht haben... oder Leute haben bewusst weggeschaut bzw. nichts gemacht... was ja nicht selten vorkommen soll


----------



## Stuka (19. Oktober 2012)

Godtake schrieb:


> Angeschlossen war es mit einem *Abus Bordo Granit X-Plus durch Rahmen und Hinterrad an einem Stahlrohrgitter*, mir ist es wirklich schleierhaft, wie das Schloss unbemerkt geknackt werden konnte



Kein Problem... [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EiLSj84sGPQ"]abus bordo mit schlagschlÃ¼ssel geknackt - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## sub-xero (19. Oktober 2012)

Stuka schrieb:


> Kein Problem... abus bordo mit schlagschlÃ¼ssel geknackt - YouTube



Meines Wissens funktioniert Schlagschlüssel ebensowenig beim Bordo Granit X-Plus, wie Picking. Da hilft nur rohe Gewalt, wie z.B. eine Flex. Und das ist auffällig.


----------



## neo-bahamuth (19. Oktober 2012)

Stuka schrieb:


> Kein Problem... abus bordo mit schlagschlÃ¼ssel geknackt - YouTube



Es wird einfach nicht richtiger, egal wie oft man das postet. Bei den X-Granit Zylindern funktioniert so ein scheiss nicht. Picking geht, ist aber enorm schwer. Entweder wars jmd., der das raus hat mit dem entsprechenden Pickingwerkzeug oder das wurde aufgeflext.
Da schauen Leute dennoch gerne Weg, könnte ja "offiziell" durch die Stadt entfernt werden oder so. Oder es juckt einfach niemanden.


----------



## pyroGhost (19. Oktober 2012)

Zieh dir Arbeitsklamotten an, vielleicht noch ne Warnweste und du kannst alles machen. So wie die Typen, die am hellichten Tag am Apple-Store das Windows-Logo angebracht haben...


pyro


----------



## peh (19. Oktober 2012)

neo-bahamuth schrieb:


> Entweder wars jmd., der das raus hat mit dem entsprechenden Pickingwerkzeug oder das wurde aufgeflext.


Die Schwachstellen der Bordos sollen die Nieten sein:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8011592687/in/photostream/

Ein billiger, mobiler Bolzenschneider reicht offenbar.


----------



## neo-bahamuth (19. Oktober 2012)

peh schrieb:


> Die Schwachstellen der Bordos sollen die Nieten sein:
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8011592687/in/photostream/
> 
> Ein billiger, mobiler Bolzenschneider reicht offenbar.



Tja nun wäre die Frage, wie groß der Schneider war, und ob er ihn zB auf dem Boden aufsetzen und sich drauf stützen konnte.
Ein Bild bei FlickR vom aufgebrochenen Schloss hilft da wenig.

Eine normalen Bolzenschneider trägt man auch nicht unauffällig in der Gegend rum. Ich hab auch einen "billigen, mobilen" daheim, mit dem hätte ich da nie und nimmer eine Chance.

Außerdem gehts das natürlich auch dezenter, dazu reicht die Zeit auch. Das fällt weniger auf:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JsRnqThYxcE"]Abus Granit X Plus 54 - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## guckmalhierher (19. Oktober 2012)

peh schrieb:


> Die Schwachstellen der Bordos sollen die Nieten sein:
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8011592687/in/photostream/
> 
> Ein billiger, mobiler Bolzenschneider reicht offenbar.



Kannst vergessen, das funzt nicht ! 
Ein örtliche Händler bei uns stellt ein Test-Bordo-Schloss zur Verfügung, wo der Kunde nach Herzenslust mit dem Bolzenschneider rumknabbern darf. Du kannst einfach nicht ansetzen und wenn das Schloss höher liegt, kannst du nirgendswo abstützen. Mit einem Bolzenschneider ist aus meiner sicht völlig ausgeschlossen.

Gegen Picking hat man kaum eine Chance, Gott sei dank laufen nicht soviel Typen mit solcher Fähigkeit durch die Gegend.

Persönlich besitze und benutze ich zur Zeit 4 Bordos Combo, hier ist das Picken nicht möglich.


----------



## Godtake (19. Oktober 2012)

Ich weiß nicht was ich dazu sagen soll, außer, dass es Zeit wird, die Grenze zwischen DE und PL wieder zu kontrollieren. Es ist enorm was an Rädern geklaut wird und auch an Autos, gerade hier in der Ecke Cottbus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peh (19. Oktober 2012)

guckmalhierher schrieb:


> Kannst vergessen, das funzt nicht !


Schon ausprobiert? Ich halte die Quelle fÃ¼r vertraulich. Geschlossene Anstalt (Eingangradforum), daher macht verlinken keinen Sinn. Vielleicht treibt er sich aber auch hier rum.

Aussage: "war ein normaler 30 â¬ bolzenschneider ( 80 cm ) ausm baumarkt."

Nix mit draufsetzen oder dergleichen. Einfach richtig ansetzen.


guckmalhierher schrieb:


> Ein Ã¶rtliche HÃ¤ndler bei uns stellt ein Test-Bordo-Schloss zur VerfÃ¼gung, wo der Kunde nach Herzenslust mit dem Bolzenschneider rumknabbern darf.


Dann probier es mal an einem der Gelenke! Die Glieder selbst kriegt man wohl wirklich nicht durch.

Der Tester arbeitet in einem Fahrradladen und muss Ã¶fter mal ran, wenn kein SchlÃ¼ssel fÃ¼r ein Schloss mehr da ist. Insofern hat er etwas Erfahrung. Trelock leiste dem Bolzenschneider noch weniger Widerstand, meint er. 

Vielleicht sollte man Abus wirklich mal mit seinen Ergebnissen konfrontieren?


----------



## guckmalhierher (19. Oktober 2012)

peh schrieb:


> Schon ausprobiert? Ich halte die Quelle fÃ¼r vertraulich. Geschlossene Anstalt (Eingangradforum), daher macht verlinken keinen Sinn. Vielleicht treibt er sich aber auch hier rum.
> 
> Aussage: "war ein normaler 30 â¬ bolzenschneider ( 80 cm ) ausm baumarkt."
> 
> ...



Na klar, siehe hier  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L8qZq4pdxmQ&feature=youtu.be
Das Video wurde vor 30 Minuten aufgenommen mit einem Baumarkt BS. Sorry fÃ¼r die schlechte QualitÃ¤t, habe mit dem Videozeug sonst nicht viel am Hut, wo der grÃ¼ne Balken herkommt, ist mir leider schleierhaft.

Das wird nie funktionieren, da man nicht anstÃ¤ndig ansetzen kann und solange den Bolzenschneider sich nicht auf dem Boden abstÃ¼tzen lÃ¤sst, haste keine Chance.

Deswegen sollte man das SchloÃ immer hoch anschlieÃen, damit der Fahrraddieb keine Hebelwirkung zunutze machen kann. Sicher gibt es Gorillas, die mit aller Gewalt alles durchtrennen kÃ¶nnen, selber bin ich nicht so schwach, aber ich kriege das nicht gebacken.

TRELOCK FS 450 ist das einige vernÃ¼nftige Faltschloss von dieser Firma (leider auch teuerer als die Bordos), den Rest braucht man nicht zu kaufen, die sind kein Gegner fÃ¼r den Bolzenschneider. Der FahrradhÃ¤ndler verkauft deshalb auch nur Bordo und die durchgetrennten Trelock-FaltschlÃ¶sse dienen zur Abschreckung


----------



## B3n3 (19. Oktober 2012)

So wie ich das erkenbnen kann, hast du falsch angesetzt.

Ich denke eher, dass der Bolzenschneider da ncihts direkt durchtrennt, sondern in der "ritze" zwischen den Gelenken das auseinanderdrückt.

Also den Schneider genau in der Ritze ansetzen das er nicht die Gelenke selber "anknabbert"

Hoffe ist verständlich was ich meine.


----------



## Dddakk (19. Oktober 2012)

Danke für Tipps!   

(werden sich jetzt einige denken)


----------



## guckmalhierher (19. Oktober 2012)

B3n3 schrieb:


> So wie ich das erkenbnen kann, hast du falsch angesetzt.
> 
> Ich denke eher, dass der Bolzenschneider da ncihts direkt durchtrennt, sondern in der "ritze" zwischen den Gelenken das auseinanderdrückt.
> 
> ...



Ich weiss schon, was du meinst, nur ist der Bolzenschneider einfach zu dick, sodass man nicht vernünftig schräg ansetzen kannn. Und sollte einem gelingen, kannst du ohne Hebelwirkung die Ritze nicht trennen. 
Unter Hebelwirkung verstehe ich, dass man den BS am Boden ansetzt und mit dem Körpergewicht auf den 2. Hebel drückt. Diese Möglichkeit hat man nie, wenn das Schloss über 1 m angeschlossen wird !

Also drauf achten, daß das Schloss immer schön hoch liegt, damit ist man zumindest sicher vor dem Bolzenschneider


----------



## peh (20. Oktober 2012)

Dddakk schrieb:


> Danke für Tipps!


Da kann man drüber streiten. Mir ist eine Hacker-Ethik sehr sympathisch, nach der Schwachstellen nicht verschwiegen, sondern bekannt gemacht werden müssen. Nicht, damit sie exploitet werden, sondern damit sie gefixt werden.

Ich fand zum Beispiel nicht gut, dass meine Hausverwaltung nicht bekannt gegeben hat, dass ein Hausmeisterschlüssel gestohlen wurde. Hätte ich das gewusst, ich hätte nichts Wertvolles in meine Kellerbox gestellt. So gut der Schutz der Metalltür eigentlich ist: Wenn die Diebe einen Schlüssel haben, bringt sie nix.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dddakk (20. Oktober 2012)

@peh.  Gut.

Und, da würde ich doch mal deine Hausverwaltung in Anspruch nehmen. Frag mal nen Juristen, da würdest du vermutlich gewinnen.


----------



## peh (20. Oktober 2012)

Dddakk schrieb:


> da würde ich doch mal deine Hausverwaltung in Anspruch nehmen. Frag mal nen Juristen, da würdest du vermutlich gewinnen.


Das war auch das erste, was mein Vater sagte. Stimmt vermutlich auch. Aber schuld sind die Diebe, und bislang war die Hausverwaltung nett und fair. Ich weiß, dass sich das schnell ändern kann, aber ich will nicht damit anfangen, den Graben auszuheben. (Lieber mache ich mir eine Liste mit all den Punkten, bei denen ich ein Auge zugedrückt habe - es sind schon einige.)


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (20. Oktober 2012)

Ich werd mein neues Enduro nur in der Wohnung aufbewahren und dort mit nem dicken Schloß an eine Stahlbetonsäule sperren, falls irgendein Junkie mal in die Bude reinkommt um schnell Kleinkram zu klauen.
Wobei mein anderes Montenbyke im Kellerabteil durch drei verschlossene Türen und ein Kabelschloss mit Stahlring an der Wand gesichert und noch durch ein Bügelschloss an ein billiges Rad "gefesselt" ist.
Ich kann mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen, dass da jemals ein Mensch in meinem Abteil auftauchen wird, zumal man nicht sieht was drin ist.
Bei den zahlreichen geklauten Rädern hier im Forum wäre es daher äußerst interessant zu wissen wie diese gesichert waren.


----------



## Godtake (22. Oktober 2012)

Mein Cube stand sonst auch immer in meiner Wohnung, ich glaube zu Hause habe ich am wenigsten Befürchtung, dass etwas geklaut wird. Naja, die Versicherung zahlt komplett Neupreis somit muss ich mir nur ne neue Halterung für die Sigma Hiro auf eigene Kosten besorgen


----------



## Bajan (22. Oktober 2012)

Ich habe es schon nebenan gepostet, hier nochmal: man hat letztes Wochenende meine 2012er xtr Bremsen abgeschraubt, Sättel+ Hebel. 
Leicht wiederzuerkennen: die Logos waren als "de-Ebaying" per Drahtbürste weggeschrubbt:





(ebenso an den Sätteln).
Wo: Berlin-Mitte
Finderlohn in Höhe der Anschaffungskosten!


----------



## guckmalhierher (22. Oktober 2012)

So Leute, wer sein geliebtes Rad nicht klauen lassen möchte, soll dieses Schloss (Abus Lite) nicht kaufen.

Das Schloss wurde mit bloßen Händen auseunander gerissen, warum Abus sowas verkauft, ist es mir echt schleierhaft !


----------



## Burnout (23. Oktober 2012)

Ist das das Bordo Lite?
Also ich krieg das per Hand nicht auf. Wie ist das passiert?


----------



## Stuka (23. Oktober 2012)

Bei mir haben die Geier nun auch zugeschlagen. In der Nacht von Samstag auf Sonntag wurde direkt vorm Haus die Stadtschlampe meiner Freundin geklaut. Das Rad einer Nachbarin wurde ebenfalls gestohlen. Meine Stadtschlampe stand noch da, jedoch war das Schloss durchtrennt. Kam mir eigentlich ganz gelegen weil das Schloss auf Grund von Rost nicht mehr zu Öffnen war... 
Zu dem wurde in der Nacht auch noch der nette alte Fiat 500 der hier immer in der Straße parkt umgestoßen. War also einiges los hier... nur mitbekommen hab ich natürlich nix. 

Habe keine Unterlagen zu dem gestohlenen Rad und ein nennenswerter finanzieller Verlust ist es auch nicht. Sollte ich dennoch zur Polizei gehen oder wär das verschwendete Zeit zumal ich die Rahmennummer nirgends notiert hatte? 

Gruß


----------



## Freerider1504 (23. Oktober 2012)

Wenn du die Rahmennummer nicht hast, dann kannst du dir den Weg zur Polizei schenken.


----------



## mightyEx (23. Oktober 2012)

Sofern die Versicherung zahlen sollte (die verlangt aber im Regelfall auch die Rahmennummer), kann es sich schon lohnen. Ansonsten in Abständen auch mal die umliegenden Fundbüro's abprüfen. Kann ja durchaus sein, dass Deine Stadtschlampe einfach irgendwo zurückgelassen wurde (nachdem sie für die Fahrt von A nach B benutzt wurde). Sollte die aufgefunden und nicht zugeordnet werden können, landet sie beim örtlich zuständigen Fundbüro und wird dann ein halbes Jahr lang aufbewahrt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peh (23. Oktober 2012)

Freerider1504 schrieb:


> Wenn du die Rahmennummer nicht hast, dann kannst du dir den Weg zur Polizei schenken.


Kann ich bestätigen. Die Rahmennummer ist das einzige, was die Polizei interessiert - und das, was mich nie interessiert hatte 

Fotos, Beschreibung etc. interessiert die nicht.

Das ist aber auch verständlich. Bei Kontrollen und Fünden prüfen sie, ob die Rahmennummer als gestohlen registriert ist. Mehr ist kaum möglich.

Ist der Polizei eigentlich verboten, Fallen zu stellen? Anhand der Anzeigen hat sie doch einen super Überblick, wo und wie die Diebe zuschlagen. Köder auslegen, etwas Geduld, Diebe einsacken.


----------



## Stuka (23. Oktober 2012)

peh schrieb:


> Ist der Polizei eigentlich verboten, Fallen zu stellen? Anhand der Anzeigen hat sie doch einen super Überblick, wo und wie die Diebe zuschlagen. Köder auslegen, etwas Geduld, Diebe einsacken.



Ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher aber ich meine, es sei verboten zu einer Straftat zu verführen. Darum muss auch ein Auto immer abgeschlossen werden etc.

In den USA ist sowas kein Problem, da werden in Großstädten Köderautos verteilt die Alarm schlagen, wenn sie jemand bewegt.

Ich glaube nicht, dass jemand die Räder geklaut hat um einfach nur von A nach B zu kommen. Die Räder an sich waren nix wertvolles, vermutlich keine 60 Euro Gesamtwert. Ich vermute eher, dass zur Tatzeit um die Ecke wohl ein Wagen gestanden hat und dieser nun gefüllt mit Fahrrädern Richtung Osten unterwegs ist. Immerhin hatten sie Werkzeug bei um die Schlösser aufzuschneiden. Ich schätze auch mal, dass der/die Täter gestört wurden, denn sonst wäre meine Stadtschlampe auch noch weg. Schloss hatten sie ja immerhin schon auf.


Ist schon das 3. Rad was mir gestohlen wurde, jedoch bleibt mir auch wieder ein riesen Fragezeichen überm Kopf. Warum klaut man billige NoName Räder ohne nennenswerten Wert?! Okay vllt um besoffen aus der Disco nach Hause zu kommen oder so... aber dafür schleppt man kein Werkzeug mit sich rum um Schlösser zu knacken. 


Gruß


Edit: Hier auch mal ein Bild vom Rad. Nix Besonderes, einfaches Baumarktrad... ist aber ich glaube das einzige Rad gewesen welches Kompromisslos der StVO entsprach


----------



## guckmalhierher (23. Oktober 2012)

Burnout schrieb:


> Ist das das Bordo Lite?
> Also ich krieg das per Hand nicht auf. Wie ist das passiert?



Ja, ist es !


----------



## macmaegges (24. Oktober 2012)

Eben beim Einkaufen gesehen


----------



## todtsteltzer (24. Oktober 2012)

Wie sieht denn Sabine aus?


----------



## lonleyrider (29. Oktober 2012)

.


----------



## Metrum (30. Oktober 2012)

*500.- Euro Finderlohn!!! Geklautes NICOLAI Mountainbike Dirtbike*



http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeig...colai-mountainbike-dirtbike/84736283-217-4246


----------



## Stuka (31. Oktober 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> *500.- Euro Finderlohn!!! Geklautes NICOLAI Mountainbike Dirtbike*
> 
> 
> 
> http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeig...colai-mountainbike-dirtbike/84736283-217-4246



Sehr ärgerlich, hattest du das Rad einfach so im Kofferraum liegen oder hattest noch ne Decke oder so drüber gelegt?


----------



## Metrum (31. Oktober 2012)

Ist nicht meines, habe es nur verlinkt als ich es in den kleinanzeigen gesehen habe. Hat sich dann eber rausgestellt dass der Eigentümer auch hier im IBC ist und er hat sich dafür bedankt. 
Also ich habe immer ne Decke drüber wenn es mal im Auto bleiben muss.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cytrax (2. November 2012)

*MountainbikeRiderRacingTeam
*

* Teambike GEKLAUT / Teambike STOLEN

 Hallo zusammen,

 am Sonntag wurde Texis Teambike aus seiner Garage geklaut in der Masurenstraße 13 ,57299 Burbach.
 Das Fahrrad ist exakt so aufgebaut wie auf dem Bild zu sehen.
 Falls irgendwer das Fahrrad sieht oder Hinweise hat einfach eine  Private Nachricht an Christian Textor oder bei der Polizei melden.
 Das Fahrrad ist als gestohlen gemeldet.

 Also fleißig Teilen und Augen aufhalten.

 Danke, Haut rein!

 Last Sunday one of the Mountainbike rider Teambikes got stolen in Burbach (GER)
 The bike is built excactly like the picture shows!
 If somebody spots it or got informations pleas let Cristian Textor or some of the Teamguys know.
 Or just call the police.

 Thanks a lot for help.









*


----------



## mompere (4. November 2012)

Kollege sucht noch immer sein Mondraker Dune,
gestohlen in 75015 Bretten


----------



## Dittmosher (4. November 2012)

Stuka schrieb:


> Sehr ärgerlich, hattest du das Rad einfach so im Kofferraum liegen oder hattest noch ne Decke oder so drüber gelegt?



Genau. Ist meins. Bzw. war meins... 

Ich habe mein Rad seit 2001 fast immer im Kofferraum gehabt. Immer abgedeckt... Auch dieses Mal. Leider war das dem Dieb egal. Auto kaputt, Nicolai weg. Fuxx! 

Gerlernt habe ich daraus trotz allem natürlich auch, aber nach so langer Zeit ohne "Zwischenfälle" denkt man auch gar nicht an so was...

Suche eigentlich fast täglich danach. Leider ohne Erfolg. Habe Facebbok und eBay Kleinanzeigen als Hilfsmittel genutzt und werde es weiter tun.

Das es eine Einzelanfertigung ist würde der Dieb auch mit umlackieren und neuer Nummer nicht weiter kommen. Wer weiß wo es ist??? Im Keller paar Häuser weiter oder schon im Ausland??? 

Ich weiß nur das ich die Hoffnung nicht aufgeben werde mein SChätzchen wieder zu bekommen! 

Wäre schön wenn auch hier die Posts etwas dazu beitragen könnten...

Die Rahmennummer ist die 662. 
Hinterbau ist 385 mm
Sitzrohr 320 mm
Ausfallenden sind einmalig.

DAUMEN DRÜCKEN!


----------



## peh (5. November 2012)

Dittmosher schrieb:


> Wer weiß wo es ist??? Im Keller paar Häuser weiter oder schon im Ausland???


Seit meiner Zwangsbeschäftigung mit Einbrüchen/Raddiebstählen zweifle ich einige Forenwahrheiten an.

Eine lautet: Jedes Schloss ist (innerhalb von drei Minuten) knackbar. Mag ja auch stimmen. Es fehlt aber die Einschränkung, dass das Heer der Diebe an einem billigen Bügelschloss scheitert. Gute Schlossknacker wiederum haben es hoffentlich nicht nötig, Fahrräder zu stehlen.

Als ich neulich im Kripo-Keller die sichergestellten Reste von den Kellereinbrüchen bei mir identifizieren durfte, standen da auch zwei, drei mit Bügelschlössern gesicherte Räder. Das Entwenden haben die Diebe offenbar geschafft, das Schlossöffnen nicht.

Auch an organisierten Raddiebstahl inklusive Transport ins Ausland glaube ich nur sehr bedingt. Zu oft werden gestohlene Räder in der selben Stadt wiederentdeckt und das Vorgehen lässt auf gute Ortskenntnis schließen.

Der Satz "Gelegenheit macht Diebe" hat für mich an Bedeutung gewonnen. Das sind sehr oft Nachbarn, die sich im Viertel auskennen, erst lange beobachten und dann in Ruhe zuschlagen, wo sie einen einfachen Weg sehen.

Wenn gezielt Dein Kofferraum geknackt wurde, obwohl das Rad nicht/kaum sichtbar war, dann würde ich das als Bestätigung meiner Ansicht betrachten. Eine Lösung habe ich auch nicht, stelle nur fest, dass ich inzwischen mit viel Argwohn durchs Viertel laufe. Vermutlich ist es aber gar nicht verkehrt, es den Dieben schwerer zu machen. Lasst sie uns zur Abwechslung mal erwischen. Das hat dann auch Signalwirkung.


----------



## guckmalhierher (5. November 2012)

peh schrieb:


> Der Satz "Gelegenheit macht Diebe" hat für mich an Bedeutung gewonnen. Das sind sehr oft Nachbarn, die sich im Viertel auskennen, erst lange beobachten und dann in Ruhe zuschlagen, wo sie einen einfachen Weg sehen.
> 
> Wenn gezielt Dein Kofferraum geknackt wurde, obwohl das Rad nicht/kaum sichtbar war, dann würde ich das als Bestätigung meiner Ansicht betrachten. Eine Lösung habe ich auch nicht, stelle nur fest, dass ich inzwischen mit viel Argwohn durchs Viertel laufe. Vermutlich ist es aber gar nicht verkehrt, es den Dieben schwerer zu machen. Lasst sie uns zur Abwechslung mal erwischen. Das hat dann auch Signalwirkung.



Bei meinem Nachbar hatten die Diebe sein Vorder Rad samt Gabel geklaut (Ist ja nicht schwierig, die 3 Schrauben am Steuersatz lockern und schon rutscht die Gabel raus), weil er nur seinen Rahmen angeschlossen hatte. Zumal stand das Rad bestimmt 1 Woche draußen, sodass die Diebe es auch schon mitbekamen.

Man soll den keine Gelegenheit bieten, dann funktioniert es halbwegs. Ein Fahrrad im Kofferraum trotz Abdeckung zu klauen, da gehört schon eine gewaltige Protion krimineller energie dazu.

Apropos, das fällt mir was ein. 
Am letzten WE hatten wir beim Warten vor einem Einkaufscenter einen Mann beobachtet, wie er ein mit Bügelschloss abgeschlossenes Damenfahrrad weg schob und es 50m weiter hinter einer Hecke abstellte, danach ging er schnurtracks ins Museum nebenan. 
Nun war mir nicht sicher, ob das Rad doch vielleicht ihm (oder seine Frau, sollte er eine haben) gehörte und hatte die Sache nicht weiter verfolgt. Wäre ja blöd ihn zu fragen, was er da machte, zumal er nicht versuchte das Bügelschloss irgendwie zu öffnen.


----------



## JT235 (5. November 2012)

Hallo,
hab grad ein Bike sichergestellt was seit 3 Tagen unabgesperrt in Innsbruck Sillhöfe steht.

Handelt sich um ein UMF Hardy #4  (baugleich zu diesem: http://www.salasbicycles.com.ar/img/noticias/UMF Hardy 4 Discos mec.jpg)

Zettel wurde aufgehängt dass der Halter sich bei mir mit Besitztnachweis zu melden hat. Polizei wurde auch informiert, da gravierte Rahmenregistrierung vorhanden ist.
Und jetzt kommt der Hammer:  Polizei intressiert sich net dafür und konnte mir nur sagen ist nicht als gestohlen gemeldet und "...tja hätt der Depps halt nit unabgesperrt staha lassen sülla, wenn sie niemand meldet habens wohl a fund fahrrad" 

Is mir scho klar warum mein Bike auch nichmehr gefunden wurde bei diesem "einsatzt" der Polizei. Versuch jetzt über diverse Bikeboards und Kleinanzeigen den Eigentümer zu finden, daher a mein erster Post hier.... Bitte nur Anfragen wenn ihr einen Besitzt nachweis erbringen könnt, wie schon erwähnt ZB die Rahmennummer etc.

Falls jemand noch Tips hat wie ich noch den Halter ermitteln kann nur her damit!

lg & Ride on

Bertl

PS: suchen noch Teammates für den NK 4er:
Etappe XC Sektion Hungerburg/Liftstütze wäre noch zu vergeben,
und Etappe Skitour bis Seegrube, DH Bike und Freeskie sind schon weg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guckmalhierher (5. November 2012)

JT235 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> hab grad ein Bike sichergestellt was seit 3 Tagen unabgesperrt in Innsbruck Sillhöfe steht.
> 
> Handelt sich um ein UMF Hardy #4  (baugleich zu diesem: http://www.salasbicycles.com.ar/img/noticias/UMF Hardy 4 Discos mec.jpg)
> ...



Ist ja nicht deine Aufgabe, den Besitzer ausfindig zu machen. Das Rad bei der Polizei abgeben, der Besitzer wird wahrscheinlich früher oder später bei der Polizei anklopfen. Sollte er nach einer gewissen Frist nicht melden, geht das Rad als dein Eigentum über. die genaue Frist kann man bestimmt nachlesen.


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (5. November 2012)

guckmalhierher schrieb:


> Apropos, das fällt mir was ein.
> Am letzten WE hatten wir beim Warten vor einem Einkaufscenter einen Mann beobachtet, wie er ein mit Bügelschloss abgeschlossenes Damenfahrrad weg schob und es 50m weiter hinter einer Hecke abstellte, danach ging er schnurtracks ins Museum nebenan.
> Nun war mir nicht sicher, ob das Rad doch vielleicht ihm (oder seine Frau, sollte er eine haben) gehörte und hatte die Sache nicht weiter verfolgt. Wäre ja blöd ihn zu fragen, was er da machte, zumal er nicht versuchte das Bügelschloss irgendwie zu öffnen.



hätte ich schon mal gemacht. klar er schiebt er es erst mal weg und wenn er nach dem "Museumsbesuch" das rad noch vorfindet und es keiner gesucht hat wird er sich dem annehmen. 
Jeder der ein Rad wegschiebt mit Schloss sollte mal angesprochen werden (auch wenn es seins sein sollte), normal ist das ja nich...


----------



## Stuka (5. November 2012)

Meine Mutter hat vor kurzem auf einem Flohmarkt ein Rad zu nem ziemlich schmalen Kurs erstanden. Jetzt bin ich aber verunsichert, weil der Preis doch sehr niedrig war.

Jetzt überleg ich mal mit dem Rad zur Polizei zu gehen und überprüfen zu lassen, ob es evtl gestohlen wurde.

Das Schlimmste was dabei passieren könnte, wäre doch: das Fahrrad wurde gestohlen, Polizei kassiert es ein, Kohle ist weg. Oder hab ich nen Denkfehler?


Gruß


----------



## guckmalhierher (5. November 2012)

Re4lJuNgLiSt schrieb:


> hätte ich schon mal gemacht. klar er schiebt er es erst mal weg und wenn er nach dem "Museumsbesuch" das rad noch vorfindet und es keiner gesucht hat wird er sich dem annehmen.
> Jeder der ein Rad wegschiebt mit Schloss sollte mal angesprochen werden (auch wenn es seins sein sollte), normal ist das ja nich...



Im Grunde genommen haste du schon Recht, nur standen wir auch 50 m weiter weg von ihm, bzw. er war auf der anderen Strassenseite und ehrlich gesagt, hatte ich auch keine Lust jeden hinter her zu jagen, um nachzuhaken, was er da gerade tut. 

Mir wäre es lieber, wenn die Leute besser auf ihr Gefährt aufpassen würden. Offensichtlich hat es trotz Aufklärungskampagnen Menschen gegeben, die ihre Fahrräder nicht anschliessen.


----------



## guckmalhierher (5. November 2012)

Stuka schrieb:


> Meine Mutter hat vor kurzem auf einem Flohmarkt ein Rad zu nem ziemlich schmalen Kurs erstanden. Jetzt bin ich aber verunsichert, weil der Preis doch sehr niedrig war.
> 
> Jetzt überleg ich mal mit dem Rad zur Polizei zu gehen und überprüfen zu lassen, ob es evtl gestohlen wurde.
> 
> ...


Nee, du hast Recht. Das Rad wäre weg und die Kohle auch. andererseits ist es wiederum riskant damit zu fahren, sollte der Besitzer sein Rad wieder erkennen, habt ihr ein Problem.

Aber die Nummer von der Polizei kontrollieren zu lassen würde ich auf jeden Fall machen, kann ja sein, dass es nicht als gestohlen gemeldet ist.


----------



## mightyEx (5. November 2012)

JT235 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> hab grad ein Bike sichergestellt was seit 3 Tagen unabgesperrt in Innsbruck Sillhöfe steht.
> 
> Handelt sich um ein UMF Hardy #4  (baugleich zu diesem: http://www.salasbicycles.com.ar/img/noticias/UMF Hardy 4 Discos mec.jpg)
> ...



Es wird doch in Österreich auch eine Regelung über Fundgegenstände geben. Bei uns ist dann die Gemeinde/die Stadt zuständig, in deren Bereich der Gegenstand gefunden wurde. Bei uns wird dann z.B. das Fahrrad für ein halbes Jahr aufbewahrt. Zeitgleich gibt es einen öffentlichen Aushang über den Fundgegenstand (natürlich nicht detailliert) und wo sich der Eigentümer melden soll. Wenn Du Interesse an dem Rad hast, kannst Du auch Eigentum anmelden. Sollte sich innerhalb des halben Jahres niemand melden, geht das Eigentum an den Finder über (gibt noch paar Regelungen).


----------



## Stuka (5. November 2012)

guckmalhierher schrieb:


> Nee, du hast Recht. Das Rad wäre weg und die Kohle auch. andererseits ist es wiederum riskant damit zu fahren, sollte der Besitzer sein Rad wieder erkennen, habt ihr ein Problem.
> 
> Aber die Nummer von der Polizei kontrollieren zu lassen würde ich auf jeden Fall machen, kann ja sein, dass es nicht als gestohlen gemeldet ist.



Ich fahre auch nicht damit rum. Es steht sicher im Fahrradkeller. Dachte nur, bevor ich es mir wieder herrichte will ich erst klären, ob es überhaupt sauber ist.

Wenn es sauber ist freu ich mich jedenfalls schon drauf


----------



## B3n3 (5. November 2012)

Dittmosher schrieb:


> Genau. Ist meins. Bzw. war meins...
> 
> Ich habe mein Rad seit 2001 fast immer im Kofferraum gehabt. Immer abgedeckt... Auch dieses Mal. Leider war das dem Dieb egal. Auto kaputt, Nicolai weg. Fuxx!
> 
> Gerlernt habe ich daraus trotz allem natürlich auch, aber nach so langer Zeit ohne "Zwischenfälle" denkt man auch gar nicht an so was...




Also ich schliesse mein Rad immer an was festem im Auto an.
Ich fahre auch oft mit Rad rum.

Auch wenn es nur zum saufen ist, damit ich danach mit dem Rad nach Hause kann.
Ich habe immer eine schwere Panzer / Motorradkette dabei und kette das Teil an irgendwas im Auto, was nicht abschraubbar ist.
Unterm Sitz o.Ä.

Fahre aber auch Bus / Van.
Wie das bei einem normal Pkw ist, weiss ich nicht.


Weil ich sag mir immer, wenn die Diebe Autos für nen 50 Euro Navi aufbrachen, tun die das garantiert auch für nen Fahrrad (Wert ziemlich egal)


----------



## Harvester (6. November 2012)

Mir hat man mal die Heckscheibe von meinem Kombi eingeschlagen, weil ich Kartons mit Müll im Wagen hatte. Die Kartons waren allerdings von Marlboro, Lucky Stike ect......


----------



## todtsteltzer (6. November 2012)

Deine Nahzollerfahrungen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mssc (6. November 2012)

Seit gestern ist mein gerade mal 3 Monate altes Canyon Torque FRX Rockzone auch Geschichte, gestohlen aus dem Kellerabteil. Das alte Scott Hardtail haben sie stehen gelassen, auch sonst fehlt nichts... scheinbar hat jemanden das Rad ganz gut gefallen und sonst hat ihn nichts interessiert... 

Scheinbar wurden die Türschaniere vom Holzverschlag abgeschraubt, das Rad entwendet und interessanterweise die Scharniere/die Tür wieder angeschraubt... Wie ich gestern Abend im Abteil war ist mir erst nach ein paar Minuten aufgefallen, dass da ja was fehlt...


----------



## Harvester (6. November 2012)

hehe, nein, ich hab damals im Zigarettenladen gearbeitet.


----------



## guckmalhierher (6. November 2012)

mssc schrieb:


> Seit gestern ist mein gerade mal 3 Monate altes Canyon Torque FRX Rockzone auch Geschichte, gestohlen aus dem Kellerabteil. Das alte Scott Hardtail haben sie stehen gelassen, auch sonst fehlt nichts... scheinbar hat jemanden das Rad ganz gut gefallen und sonst hat ihn nichts interessiert...
> 
> Scheinbar wurden die Türschaniere vom Holzverschlag abgeschraubt, das Rad entwendet und interessanterweise die Scharniere/die Tür wieder angeschraubt... Wie ich gestern Abend im Abteil war ist mir erst nach ein paar Minuten aufgefallen, dass da ja was fehlt...



Tut mir echt Leid, wie teuer war das Rad denn, hoffentlich hast du eine Hausratversicherung.
Durch das Wiedereinschrauben der Scharniere sollte den Schaden so spät wie möglich entdeckt werden.


----------



## mssc (6. November 2012)

So um die 2500 inkl. Zubehör, Haushaltsversicherung ist vorhanden, sollte eigentlich auch bezahlen....


----------



## neo-bahamuth (9. November 2012)

Ich lass das hier mal so stehen, evtl. sind hier ja Betroffene:

http://www.augsburger-allgemeine.de...tohlene-Raeder-nach-Rumaenien-id22659261.html


----------



## mightyEx (9. November 2012)

Da mag wohl das ein oder andere Bike (was eh sichergestellt wurde) wieder auftauchen. Aber bei den Bikes, die schon (in Rumänien) weiterverhökert wurden, wäre ich skeptisch. Wird wohl doch nur ein kleiner Teil an die ursprünglichen Eigentümer zurückgehen  .


----------



## Jbnk03 (9. November 2012)

Zum zweiten Mal wurde meinem Kumpel dieses Bike geklaut, diesmal wurde der Keller aufgebrochen. Es handelt sich um ein Cannondale M900 mit FSA Carbonteilen und XT Ausstattung. Das ganze ist gestern Nacht in der Wallstrasse in Braunschweig passiert:


----------



## Pelto (9. November 2012)

Wenn ich das so lese weiß ich warum mein Fahrrad in der Wohnung steht.

Das wichtigste bei Diebstahlsicherung ist wie auch bei Einbrüchen, es so zu sichern, dass der Dieb viel Zeit braucht. Alles ist knackbar, aber wenn Einbrecher/Diebe länger wie 3Min an einer Haustür, Fenster, Schloss beschäftigt sind lassen sie normalerweise ab.

Ausnahmen gibt es zwar immer wieder, aber wie hier schon ein paar Posts zuvor erkannt wurde, Leute die alles in 3Min knacken suchen keine Fahrräder.


----------



## Jbnk03 (9. November 2012)

Pelto schrieb:


> Wenn ich das so lese weiß ich warum mein Fahrrad in der Wohnung steht.
> 
> Das wichtigste bei Diebstahlsicherung ist wie auch bei Einbrüchen, es so zu sichern, dass der Dieb viel Zeit braucht. Alles ist knackbar, aber wenn Einbrecher/Diebe länger wie 3Min an einer Haustür, Fenster, Schloss beschäftigt sind lassen sie normalerweise ab.
> 
> Ausnahmen gibt es zwar immer wieder, aber wie hier schon ein paar Posts zuvor erkannt wurde, Leute die alles in 3Min knacken suchen keine Fahrräder.


Genauso ist es, ich mache das auch. Ich wohne aber auch im Erdgeschoss. Mein Kumpel wohnt im 3.OG und der muss beruflich bedingt ständig hin und her mit dem Rad, daher stehts in keinem Verhältnis es immer hoch und runter zu schleppen. Er wohnt halt in einer scheizz Gegend.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neo-bahamuth (9. November 2012)

mightyEx schrieb:


> Da mag wohl das ein oder andere Bike (was eh sichergestellt wurde) wieder auftauchen. Aber bei den Bikes, die schon (in Rumänien) weiterverhökert wurden, wäre ich skeptisch. Wird wohl doch nur ein kleiner Teil an die ursprünglichen Eigentümer zurückgehen  .



Klar, das ging ja über so viele Jahre. Aber wenigstens bei den aktuell erwischten Rädern könnte vllt. was dabei sind. Die haben da halt echt über die Jahre zwischen 100.000 und 200.000 Euro an Rädern nach Rumänien gekarrt, eigentlich echt bitter, dass das solange möglich war.


----------



## 4mate (9. November 2012)

Hab deinen Beitrag oben im Lokalforum in einem passenden Thread zitiert


----------



## neo-bahamuth (9. November 2012)

Ah, merci


----------



## peh (14. November 2012)

Falls wem ein auffälliges rotes Lastenrad auffällt: http://eingangrad.de/2012/11/klausau-dresden/


----------



## mightyEx (14. November 2012)

peh schrieb:


> Falls wem ein auffälliges rotes Lastenrad auffällt: http://eingangrad.de/2012/11/klausau-dresden/



Das ist echt Asi. Wer ner Mutter das Gefährt klaut, der darf sich gern 9 Monate das Gefährt an den Rücken schnallen .


----------



## _SpongeBob_ (15. November 2012)

1150â¬ VHB?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pyroGhost (16. November 2012)

Warum nicht? 2008er Bike halt. Und dann auch noch mit Rechnung. Wo ist das Problem?


pyro


----------



## Grossman_nik (17. November 2012)

Wurde gestern nähe Ostbahnhof in München gestohlen!!!
Ich bitte um Hinweise!!!! Saint BremsenModelljahr 2009 mit XT Bremshebeln von 2012, Weiße Fox 40, Saint Kurbeln, Elka Dämpfer, Orange Laufräder von Alex Rims, mattschwarzer Hinterbau (nicht Serie).... EIn ziemlich aufälliges Bike wahrscheinlich wurden die Aufkleber abgemacht. Danke für die Aufmerksamkeit!


----------



## san_andreas (17. November 2012)

War dieses Ding etwa draußen abgestellt ?


----------



## mr freilauf (18. November 2012)

wenn ja, dann ist das selten dähmlich.


----------



## Grossman_nik (18. November 2012)

Nein, war fest auf nem Pickup mit extra Schloss!!!! Geparkt vor nem Italiener mit großen Fenster an ner belebten Straße.


----------



## san_andreas (19. November 2012)

Dann würde ich mal mit dem Italiener reden...


----------



## tsopanid (21. November 2012)

Jetzt muß ich hier leider auch mal posten...

Einer Freundin von mir wurde heute in München Sendling ihr Bike aus dem Keller geklaut. 

Das Bike ist ein *Boardman FS Team* in Grau
Montiert ist eine weiße RockShox Sektor.
Ausserdem ist ein Damensattel montiert.

Leider gibt es kein Photo von dem Bike, aber so sieht es in etwa aus:





Hinweise bitte per Mail oder PM an mich.

Danke!


----------



## GRayFoXX (21. November 2012)

Jetzt hat´s mich auch erwischt. Meine treue, grobstollige Uni-Kutsche wurde mir irgendwann zwischen dem 15. und 19.11.12 aus dem Fahrradkeller eines Studentenwohnheims in Manebach (Ilmenau) geklaut. 
Es handelt sich um ein schwarzes *Bulls LTD-2*. Sicher nicht so wertvoll, wie einige andere Bikes hier, aber für einen armen Studenten, der kaum eine andere Möglichkeit hat, in die Uni zu kommen, ein herber Verlust.

Hab noch ein älteres Foto. Speichenreflektoren und Ständer waren entfernt, dafür SKS-Schutzbleche montiert. Außerdem habe ich ein sehr markantes und von mir sehr geliebtes Gummihuhn als eine Art Gallionsfigur und gleichzeitig Klingelersatz am Vorbau befestigt (wobei das der Dieb sicher entfernt hat).





Falls euch das Teil mal irgendwo auf der Straße oder bei eBay begegnet, schreibt bitte eine PM. Vielen Dank!


----------



## 4mate (21. November 2012)

Oh weh...


----------



## GRayFoXX (21. November 2012)

Du sagst es. Als wäre es gestern gewesen, erinnere ich mich an deine wertvolle Hilfe bei der Wahl dieses Bikes vor 5 Jahren. Und nun schließt sich dieses Kapitel auf traurige Weise


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## auborne (22. November 2012)

Die Beschreibung finde ich schon sehr sehr komisch

Nichts wird näher beschrieben und "günstig" zu verkaufen

Vielleicht erkennt es ja jemand

http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/s-anzeige/downhill-fahrrad/88372401-217-1934


----------



## B3n3 (23. November 2012)

Anzeige gibt es nicht mehr.
Aber die hier sehen auch sehr strange aus (alles 3 die selben):

http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/s-anzeige/downhill-bike/81605550-217-2096
http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/s-anzeige/downhill/80252406-217-2096
http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/s-anzeige/downhill-bike/81297904-217-2096

/Edit: Ne Vorderradbremse hat das gute Stück auch nicht.... Hat wohl beim Teiletausch das know how nicht gereicht eine zu montieren...


----------



## Saitex (23. November 2012)

B3n3 schrieb:


> Anzeige gibt es nicht mehr.
> Aber die hier sehen auch sehr strange aus (alles 3 die selben):
> 
> http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/s-anzeige/downhill-bike/81605550-217-2096
> ...


 

ABER die Doppelbrückenfedergabel... ist hot!


----------



## Freerider1504 (23. November 2012)

Saitex schrieb:


> ABER die Doppelbrückenfedergabel... ist hot!



Ist ja auch ne Marzocchi Montser T 

Trotzdem ist an der Sache was faul - Monster T für 380


----------



## Quayle (24. November 2012)

Saitex schrieb:


> ABER die Doppelbrückenfedergabel... ist hot!


Klar ist sie das, ich weiss jetzt aber nicht, wie Du das meinst. Also im Ernst oder nur weil Du mal was aufgeschnappt hast?

Alles andere kann man aber vergessen, speziell den Rahmen bzw. die Firma. Das sage ich aber nur, weil die mich mal verarschen wollten, mit ebensoeinem (neuen) Rahmen, der allerdings auch nach dem Einschicken und Zurückbekommen immer noch krumm war...


----------



## Michelangelo (24. November 2012)

http://www.wptv.com/dpp/news/nation...ike-thief-gets-street-justice-bloody-beatdown


----------



## guckmalhierher (25. November 2012)

Michelangelo schrieb:


> http://www.wptv.com/dpp/news/nation...ike-thief-gets-street-justice-bloody-beatdown



Komische Gesetze haben die Amis !


----------



## pyroGhost (25. November 2012)

So komisch ist das gar nicht. Guck Dir mal den §127 STPO an. Den kannste auch entsprechend dehnen oder irgendwann auf Nothilfe gehen.


----------



## guckmalhierher (25. November 2012)

pyroGhost schrieb:


> So komisch ist das gar nicht. Guck Dir mal den §127 STPO an. Den kannste auch entsprechend dehnen oder irgendwann auf Nothilfe gehen.



Jo, dann haste ganz schnell eine Anzeige am Hals 
Es hat schon seinen Sinn, wenn die Gewalt nur von der Polizei ausgeübt wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## x-litero (26. November 2012)

Hi Community,

kann mir jemand sagen, wo bei *Norco Range* die *Rahmennummer* steht? 

Hab was verdächtiges, bzw. von ner verdächtigen Person, angeboten bekommen.

Danke


----------



## 4mate (26. November 2012)

Unter dem Tretlager, wie bei den meisten Fahrrädern


----------



## guckmalhierher (27. November 2012)

Der Preis isz wohl etwas zu gut 

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/77965-nicolai-helius-cc-grosze-m-silber-anodisiert


----------



## weilstaugt (27. November 2012)

glaube ja nicht das es wirklich was bringt, gibt es Berichte wo einer sein Rad wieder bekommen hat?
Aber schaden kann es ja auch nicht:
http://www.radlexpress.de/index.php?option=com_letterman&task=view&Itemid=88&id=424
Hoffe so ein Sack wird mal erwischt.


----------



## Chaparral Rider (28. November 2012)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=609907 
ist in Freiburg!


----------



## derkermit (29. November 2012)

Hi zusammen,
uns wurden in der Nacht von Dienstag auf Mittwoch  (28.11.12) drei Fahrräder aus der Garage in unserem Hinterhof gestohlen.  Alle waren abgeschlossen und zum Teil sogar angeschlossen. Bei den  Fahrrädern handelt es sich um folgende Modelle:

1. Selbstaufgebautes RockMachine Wildfire Fully in türkis/blau:

Beschreibung:
vollgefedert  (Dämpfer: Manitou Radium), weiße Griffe mit türkisenem Rand, schwarzer  Lenker und Vorbau (Ritchey), weiße Schaltzüge, Shimano Laufradsatz mit  CenterLock, Scheibenbremsen Avid juicy 7 (180mm vorn, 160mm hinten),  XT-Schaltwerk, schwarze Federgabel Manitou black Platinum Air 120 mm  (schwarze Standrohre)

Es war abgeschlossen mit einem Abus Bordo Granit X-Plus Falt-/Gliederschloss.

Hier ein Bild, dass diesem sehr nahe kommt:








2. Focus FireEdge Fully in weiß vom Nachbarn. Beschreibung folgt wahrscheinlich noch.

3. Bike hab ich noch keine genaueren Infos zu.

Ich  denke mal das man drei abgeschlossene Räder nur mit einem Transporter  entwenden kann. Das ganze passierte in der Morgenstr. 25 in 76137 Karlsruhe

Falls wer zufällig was Auffälliges bemerkt haben sollte oder  sonstige Hinweise dazu geben kann, bitte bei mir melden (0178 2332270)

Einen Finderlohn gibt es ebenfalls!

Vielen Dank für eure Mithilfe!

LG Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerFalke (29. November 2012)

Ich glaube die Angabe des Ortes wäre noch hilfreich. 
Straße allein reicht nicht ganz...


----------



## 4mate (29. November 2012)

DerFalke schrieb:


> Ich glaube die Angabe des Ortes wäre noch hilfreich.
> Straße allein reicht nicht ganz...


 *Drei Fahrräder aus Garage in Karlsruhe Südstadt gestohlen*


----------



## mightyEx (29. November 2012)

derkermit schrieb:


> Ich  denke mal das man drei abgeschlossene Räder nur mit einem Transporter  entwenden kann. Das ganze passierte in der *Morgenstr. 25*.



Du hast aber nirgendwo geschrieben, um welche Örtlichkeit es sich handelt.


----------



## derkermit (29. November 2012)

Sorry vergessen!
Ist in 76137 Karlsruhe passiert.


----------



## DHK (1. Dezember 2012)

weilstaugt schrieb:


> glaube ja nicht das es wirklich was bringt, gibt es Berichte wo einer sein Rad wieder bekommen hat?
> ...



Ja!


----------



## skipjane (2. Dezember 2012)

Rotes De Rosa Professinal SLX von ca. 1990 mit Campagnolo 25.11.2012 zwischen 17:00 und 17:45 Uhr in Nürnberg, vorm Marktkauf am Plärrer samt Schloß gestohlen. 

Ich hatte es im Juli ersteigert, nachdem mir kurz zuvor ein fast gleiches - mein geliebtes ca. 25 Jahre altes De Rosa - gestohlen worden war. Der Preis mag zu hoch gewesen sein, und eigentlich konnte ich mir das gar nicht leisten. Aber da geht es auch um den immateriellen Wert. Nun ist das auch weg. 

Der Diebstahl wurde umgehend angezeigt. Die Nummer des Rades ist bekannt. Vielleicht sieht es ja jemand? 

*Beschreibung und Bilder gibt es noch bei Ebay. Da steht in etwa Folgendes: * 

Klassisches Stahlrahmen Bike von De Rosa im klassischen Rot! Gebaut vermutlich späte 80er oder Anfang der 90er Jahre,
Rahmen Columbus CrMo SLX, Chromgabel
Rahmenhöhe 53 cm c-c und 54 cm c- Oberkante Oberrohr, Sitzrohrlänge 52 cm c-c
Campa C-Record 8-fach Ergopower
Bremsen, Bremsschalthebel, Steuersatz, Naben, Laufräder (Lambda Strada), Sattelstütze von Campagnolo
Sattel Selle Trans Am
Reifen Continental Supersonics Grand Prix: fast neu
Alle Züge neuwertig
Cassette Campa Record 8-fach, eher für flaches Gelände, (wohl 13  26)
Der technische Zustand ist wirklich gut, Gebrauchsspuren sind natürlich vorhanden:
    Schriftzüge teilweise abgewetzt
    leichte Lackabplatzer am Rahmen
Sattel vom Anlehnen seitlich leicht abgeschabt
*5 Fotos *
z.T. mit Details (Felgen/Reifen, Schaltung, Rahmen Hohe Sattelstütze, Kettenblätter mit De Rosa- und Campagnolo-Schriftzug).

Wo werden geklaute Räder eigentlich verkauft? Bei welchen Onlinebörsen - außer Ebay, Kalaydo, Amazon - kann/sollte man suchen?

Irgendwelche anderen Threads, wo ich posten - bzw. hierher verweisen - sollte?

Für Hinweise (außer von der Art wie: "Wie kann man nur ... ?") wäre ich dankbar.


----------



## DerFalke (2. Dezember 2012)

Im Lokalforum posten, aber das weisst du ja leider schon... 

Ebay und Ebay-Kleinanzeigen beobachten, nach allgemein gehaltenen Überschriften suchen. Manche Diebe geben keine speziellen Informationen wie Markennamen in der Überschrift preis, sondern rechnen damit das sich durch die Bilder schon jemand findet der halbwegs den Wert das Rades erkennt und dumm genug ist das Rad ohne Nachweis zu kaufen.

Ausländische Ínternetverkaufsmöglichkeiten werden hier auch öfter mal genannt, habe mal kurz geguckt, z.b:

http://www.bazos.sk/

http://mtbs.cz/sekce/bike-bazar

http://www.bike-forum.cz/


----------



## skipjane (2. Dezember 2012)

Ich hab_s gerade dort auch gepostet. 

Es war übrigens nicht am 25., sondern Samstag, 24.11.12.

Was ich im Lokalforum noch gefragt habe:

Schon oft vorgeschlagen, aber nie realisiert: ein Unterforum nur für gestohlene Bikes. Es ist doch recht mühsam, das zum einen mehrfach zu posten. Zum anderen dürfte sich kaum jemand die Mühe machen, mehrere Unterforen/Threads deswegen zu durchzuforsten. Das verschlechtert die Chance, daß es gesehen wird. 

Wie ich gesehen habe, gibt es ja noch sehr viel mehr Stellen, wo Diebstahlsmeldungen aufschlagen - mit z.T. ziemlich unterschiedlichen Reaktion übrigens. 

Was spricht denn eigentlich dagegen?


----------



## 4mate (2. Dezember 2012)

skipjane schrieb:


> Was spricht denn eigentlich dagegen?


Nix, aber es wurde noch nie angesprochen , deshalb gibt es das nicht.

Gehe ins Unterforum *Vorschläge, Feedback und Hilfe* , eröffne dorten einen 
Thread mit genau diesem Vorschlag.


----------



## laromagu (2. Dezember 2012)

Hallo,

mein Liteville 301 MK10 wurde am 23.11 in 66687 Wadern Büschfeld gestohlen.Ich bezahle 1000 Euro Finderlohn ober Belohnung für hinweise die zum Aufinden führen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Antilles (4. Dezember 2012)

Koblenz:

Es ist mal wieder so weit! Meinem Bruder wurde dieser: http://bikes.onbikex.de/bikTifID-31324-2000-2000.jpg
 fahrrad am Hilda gymnasium koblenz geklaut:
 Felt redemption
RockShox Domain 318i
 Fox Float Dämpfer
 SLX schaltwerk
 HR WTB Dual Duty + Nobby Nic
 VR Mavic EN721 + Fat Albert
 Kassette SRAM PG990 rot
 Falls es jemand sieht, einmal den Ar*** umnieten und Radel sicherstellen bitte!

Warum das ganze sich nur Fett schreiben lässt weiss ich grad auch nciht sorry

Edit: Danke!


----------



## peh (4. Dezember 2012)

Antilles schrieb:


> Warum das ganze sich nur Fett schreiben lässt weiss ich grad auch nciht sorry


Das hier ist einer der wenigen Thread, in denen das erlaubt ist 

Falls es Dich stört, kannst Du entweder den Text markieren und oben links auf "Textformatierung entfernen" klicken oder oben rechts den "Editor wechseln" und den Quelltext bearbeiten "[ B ]" und "[ /B ]" löschen und das Fett ist weg.


----------



## Lugie (4. Dezember 2012)

Schönen guten Abend,

ich bin nun auch von scheinbar freundlichen Leuten an der Uni heimgesucht worden. Das Fahrrad stand unter Beleuchtung und war am Ständer angeschlossen.

*Daten:*


Vortrieb Hardtail Rahmen
Tora Solo Air mit 130mm Federweg
Mavic EN321 Felgen auf Shimano XT-Naben
weiße Avid Elixir R vorne und hinten
Cannondale C3 Lenker
SLX Shifter

Es wurde an der HTW Dresden, heute zwischen 16:50 und 18:15, gestohlen. Sollte jemand helfen können, so wird das Ganze natürlich nicht ohne Lohn bleiben


----------



## Freerider1504 (5. Dezember 2012)

@Antilles

Wo wurde das Rad denn gestohlen?


----------



## Antilles (5. Dezember 2012)

edit erledigt, danke!


----------



## Freerider1504 (5. Dezember 2012)

Antilles schrieb:


> edit erledigt, danke!



zusätzlich noch im Lokalforum posten, falls noch nicht geschehen.


----------



## Snap4x (6. Dezember 2012)

Wurde heute Vormittag geklaut in Essen:





Geklaut wurde mir mein schwarzes Identiti Krisis SL zwischen 8 und 12Uhr aus dem Fahrradkeller des Gymnasiums Am Stoppenberg. Es muss ein Profi gewesen sein, da alle Spuren beseitigt worden sind.
Die Rahmenidentifikationsnummer lautet: GB 10156 BS EN 14766
Hier die restlichen Details:
Rahmen: Identiti Krisis SL
Farbe: Schwarze
Federgabel: Rock Shox Pike 95-140mm von 2005 in Grau mit Gebrauchsspuren
Hintere Felge: Sixpack Kamikaze in Rot eloxiert
Hintere Nabe: Hope Evo II in Blau. Sie macht sehr sehr laute Geräusche!
Vordere Felge: Atomlab GI in Rot eloxiert
Vordere Nabe: Atomlab Pimp
Schaltung: SRAM X.9 9Fach
Bremsen: Avid Elixir 3
Ich bin für jeden Tipp dankbar! Haltet bitte eure Augen und Ohren offen!


----------



## DerMantler (9. Dezember 2012)

Hallo, auch mir wurde ein Bike gestohlen und zwar ein Kona Tanuki 2012! Steht auch schon im Lokalforum, wollte es aber zusätzlich noch hier posten.

Wurde mir gestern 08.12 um 14 Uhr an meinem Arbeitsplatz Getränkemarkt Lorenzen in der Nähe vom Hauptbahnhof Gernsbach (bei Rastatt) gestohlen. War nur eine Minute unbeaufsichtigt und dann... Hier ein Bild:
http://s7.directupload.net/file/d/3099/d9exdhvo_jpg.htm

Verändert wurden noch: 
-Weiße Acros-Griffe mit goldenen Lockringen
-Weiße DMR V8 Pedale
-Rock Shox Monarch R Dämpfer

Leider habe ich kein aktuelleres Bild, da die neuen Teile noch nicht so lange dran sind. Folgendes hat der Täter am Tatort hinterlassen:
http://s14.directupload.net/file/d/3099/c6cnr7uf_jpg.htm

Falls also jemand mein Bike sieht oder vielleicht sogar zufällig weiß wem das zurückgelassene Bike gehört bin ich für jede Hilfe dankbar! Finderlohn gibts auch.

Danke für eure Mithilfe!
LG Lars


----------



## 4mate (9. Dezember 2012)

DerMantler schrieb:


> Folgendes hat der Täter am Tatort hinterlassen:
> https://skydrive.live.com/redir?resi...J-iZLdmFy0-PYY





> *Dieses Element ist möglicherweise nicht vorhanden oder nicht mehr verfügbar.*
> 
> Möglicherweise wurde das Element gelöscht, die Gültigkeit kann  abgelaufen sein, oder Sie verfügen nicht über die Berechtigung zum  Anzeigen. Wenden Sie sich an den Besitzer des Elements, um weitere  Informationen zu erhalten.


 Ist bei beiden Links so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerMantler (9. Dezember 2012)

Sorry, Links haben vorhin noch einwandfrei funktioniert 
Egal, jetzt sollte es auf jeden Fall klappen


----------



## 4mate (9. Dezember 2012)




----------



## guckmalhierher (9. Dezember 2012)

DerMantler schrieb:


> Leider habe ich kein aktuelleres Bild, da die neuen Teile noch nicht so lange dran sind. Folgendes hat der Täter am Tatort hinterlassen:
> http://s14.directupload.net/file/d/3099/c6cnr7uf_jpg.htm



Was sagt die Polizei ? Habt ihr bei Euch eine Lokalzeitung, die können das Foto im Rubrik Polizeiticker veröffentlichen (so was gibt es echt bei uns).
Sicher wird jemand aus der Gegend das Rad kennen, zumindest kannst du vielleicht so den Dieb ausfindig machen.


----------



## DerMantler (9. Dezember 2012)

Der Beamte bei der Polizei, der die Anzeige aufgenommen hat geht davon aus, dass das weiße Fahrrad auch gestohlen wurde und es ein Täter ist, der wahllos Räder klaut und diese dann irgendwann wieder irgendwo liegen lässt. Seiner Meinung nach also noch ein bisschen Hoffnung dass es wieder auftaucht... Einem Freund von mir wurde auch schon mal hier bei uns das Rad geklaut, seins is nach 3 Tagen hinterm Hauptbahnhof in einem Gebüsch gefunden worden, ohne Beschädigung. Ich hoffe also noch, dass ich auch Glück habe 

Das mit der Zeitung is eine gute Idee, werd ich gleich morgen machen!
Danke schon mal!

LG Lars


----------



## derkermit (10. Dezember 2012)

laromagu schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> mein Liteville 301 MK10 wurde am 23.11 in 66687 Wadern BÃ¼schfeld gestohlen.Ich bezahle 1000 Euro Finderlohn ober Belohnung fÃ¼r hinweise die zum Aufinden fÃ¼hren.



Hier ist heute eins reingekommen: http://www.bike-forum.cz/bazar.html



> rÃ¡m Liteville mk10 140mm velikost M
> vidlice Fox Talas RLC 150Â120 Kashima Coat
> tlumiÄ Fox RP32 Kashima Coat
> pohon a brzdy Shimano XT
> ...


----------



## Tabletop84 (10. Dezember 2012)

Hat den User schon jemand angeschrieben? Scheint hier ja nicht so aktiv zu sein und man sieht mal wieder wie wichtig es sit Bilder und/oder Partilsten einzustellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerMantler (10. Dezember 2012)

Sorry, kann jetzt nichts zum Liteville beitragen, wollte aber ganz kurz den aktuellen Stand zu meinem Kona mitteilen. Hab heute Mittag mal bei der Polizei angerufen, um mich zu erkundigen, ob schon was neues bekannt ist. Nachdem man mich an den zuständigen Beamten weitergeleitet hatte, kam die überraschende Antwort: Ja! Bike ist gefunden worden! 
Ihr glaubt nicht wie ich mich gefreut hab  Es sitzen auch 2 Tatverdächtige dort, wenn gegen Ende der Woche die Untersuchung soweit abgeschlossen ist, kann ich dann mein Bike wieder abholen gehen 

Danke nochmal für eure Mithilfe und viel Glück allen anderen, die ihr Bike vermissen!

LG Lars


----------



## Chruschow (10. Dezember 2012)

Also ich sehe es auch so, das der Wert des Rades 2. Rangig ist, sondern das was es dem Besitzer bedeutet!
Ich bin ein Mittelloser Armer Sack und mein Bike wurde aus einem Abgeschlossenem Keller gezockt und mein Bike war mein ein und alles.
Der Preis lag damals bei 800 Buggs irgendwas und ich hab über 1 Jahr
drauf gesparrt und ein paar Sinnlose Sachen auf dem Flohmarkt verkauft um das Geld schneller zusammen zu bekommen aber das ich es jeh wieder sehe, das bezweifle ich sehr stark. Nun stehe ich ohne Bike dar
weil sooo doooof war keine Versicherrung abzuschliesen....
Wenn ich mal wieder eins besitzen sollte werde ich es nurnoch in die Wohnung mitnehmen und selbst da anketten    aber bis dahin wird noch viel WEasser die Elbe auf und Ab laufen.


----------



## guckmalhierher (10. Dezember 2012)

DerMantler schrieb:


> Sorry, kann jetzt nichts zum Liteville beitragen, wollte aber ganz kurz den aktuellen Stand zu meinem Kona mitteilen. Hab heute Mittag mal bei der Polizei angerufen, um mich zu erkundigen, ob schon was neues bekannt ist. Nachdem man mich an den zuständigen Beamten weitergeleitet hatte, kam die überraschende Antwort: Ja! Bike ist gefunden worden!
> Ihr glaubt nicht wie ich mich gefreut hab  Es sitzen auch 2 Tatverdächtige dort, wenn gegen Ende der Woche die Untersuchung soweit abgeschlossen ist, kann ich dann mein Bike wieder abholen gehen
> 
> Danke nochmal für eure Mithilfe und viel Glück allen anderen, die ihr Bike vermissen!
> ...



Sehr gut - Glückwunsch und passt das nächste Mal besser auf !


----------



## Chruschow (11. Dezember 2012)

Weisst Du denn ob Du dein Liteville wiederbekommst ? Ich weis ja nicht wie das mit der Länderübergreifenden Geschichte aussieht.
Also ich habe hier in Hamburg mitlerweile 3 ja 3 Bike geloust und
das als Nichtarbeitender 
Mir hat der Polizist bei dem ich war Wortwörtlich gesagt:
Hier werden Täglich über 200 Räder als gestohlen gemeldet, glauben Sie wirklich Sie werden Ihr Rad wiedersehen, die kommen nach Polen oder so, werden zerlegt und in Teilen verkauft.
Da frage ich mich woher weiss er das so genau     Kontagte?
Nein spass !!
Aber was mach ich jetzt? Soll ich jetzt auch ein Assi werden und mir ein Bike klauen...niemals, eher Hacke ich mir die Finger ab !

Aber vieleicht gibt es ja jemanden der ein Bike überhat und es mir auf Raten verkauft <-- ich weis gehört hier nicht hin, viel mir gerade nur so ein , sorry


----------



## auborne (13. Dezember 2012)

Einem Bekannten wurde

in dieser Woche in Bochum-Wattenscheid (Straße: Hochacker) 
ein Merida AM400 in Silber aus einem Gartenschuppen geklaut.

_*Merkmale*_:
Das Fahrrad hat Seitlich am Oberrohr eine kleine Beule/Delle und an der Schrifft am Oberohr wurde schonmal nachgebessert.

Eine Dämpfer befestigungsschraube ist auch nicht mehr Original (fällt beim genauen hinsehen auf)

Felgen: Alexrims DP 17
Bremsen: Tektro Auriga


Bitte schickt mir bei Hinweisen auf den Täter/Fahrrad eine Nachricht.

Hier noch ein paar Bilder (vom nicht Aktuellen Zustand)







SCHONMAL VIELEN DANK FÜR DIE HILFE


----------



## ruedigold (16. Dezember 2012)

So jetzt hat´s mich auch erwischt!

Der butcher ist geklaut.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Aus dem Schuppen, vor einiger Zeit schon.
Rick the Butcher ist nicht schön, aber extrem selten.

Vll. hat ihn jemand gesehen. Übrigens ist sicher, dass er nicht von einem biker geklaut (sondern wie wir zu 99% wissen, aber nicht beweisen können, von einem Handwerker-Dachdecker) wurde, denn der hat nicht erkannt, dass das bike daneben viel mehr wert war (zum Glück: ist).


----------



## fabio_g (29. Dezember 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

mir ist innerhalb der letzten Woche mein ROSE BEEF CAKE 2009 FR in schwarz aus dem verschlossenen Keller geklaut worden.
Neben dem Fahrrad wurde noch ein voller Bohrmaschinenkoffer mitgenommen, nur so am Rande, evtl. bekommt das ja jemand als Gesamtpaket angeboten

Geklaut wurde das Rad in Dortmund Hörde und ich habe zwar keine wirkliche Hoffnung, dass ich es irgendwann wieder sehen werde,
aber falls jemand irgendetwas mitbekommt, sieht, hört; für Hinweise jeglicher Art wäre ich sehr dankbar.

Ich würd allein schon so viel dafür geben, um dieses kleine, miese, feige Stück ******* in die Hände zu bekommen. So genug gehatet aber ich hab grad sonen Hals!!!

Greetz


----------



## Warnschild (29. Dezember 2012)

fabio_g schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> mir ist innerhalb der letzten Woche mein ROSE BEEF CAKE 2009 FR in schwarz aus dem verschlossenen Keller geklaut worden.
> Neben dem Fahrrad wurde noch ein voller Bohrmaschinenkoffer mitgenommen, nur so am Rande, evtl. bekommt das ja jemand als Gesamtpaket angeboten
> ...



Hast 'ne Hausratsversicherung? Dann ist zumindest ein bestimmter Betrag abgedeckt.


----------



## fabio_g (29. Dezember 2012)

Hi,

jo Hausratversicherung hab ich schon, ich kann mich aber glaub noch daran erinnern, dass ich das Bike extra hätte versichern lassen müssen.

Naja, ich werds einfach ma ausprobieren, schadet ja nich, bin ma gespannt was dabei rumkommt.

Abgesehen von dem finanziellen Schaden is aber auch noch diese Wut, ich könnte echt ausrasten.

Das wirklich Beunruhigende ist, dass mein Keller der einzige ist, der aufgebrochen wurde und man konnte das Rad auch nicht durch den Spalt sehen oder so.
Von daher kanns eigentlich nur wer gewesen sein, der davon wusste. Is schon ne krasse Vorstellung, dass einem die Nachbarn aussem Haus die Klamotten unterm Arsch wegziehen.
Naja, so long

Greetz


----------



## peh (29. Dezember 2012)

Heute auf dem Lindenauer Markt in Leipzig.

Gutes Schloss:







Daneben ein schlechtes Schloss:






Ich weiß jetzt, warum Schlösser nicht mehr Spiel an nötig haben sollen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Savage (3. Januar 2013)

August vergangenen Jahres - Diebstahl Mountainbike NICOLAI BASS in Leipzig Schönefeld. Suche leider immer noch vergeblich! 
Sandfarbenes Mountainbike mit  schwarzem NICOLAI Schriftzug. 

Auffällig: gelbe DEEMAXX Felgen, Maxxis Holy Roller Bereifung, vorne Singlespeed, hinten 7 Gang Shimano Schaltung,  große 200mm Scheibenbremsen von Avid, Nox Sattel, DNM Dämpfer, Rockshox 140mm Federgabel div. Howitzer Anbauten.

Vielen Dank für Ihre Mithilfe! Bitte Email an: [email protected] oder 0163/7983178

http://www.directupload.net


----------



## wildbiker (3. Januar 2013)

Vlt isses hier mit dabei : http://www.lvz-online.de/leipzig/po...raddieb/r-polizeiticker-leipzig-a-127730.html


----------



## Mr.Savage (3. Januar 2013)

ka, in der verbindung mit dem fall kann oder darf mir die polizei nicht weiter helfen 
habe dort keinen wirklichen ansprechpartner..


----------



## präsithoma (3. Januar 2013)

Hallo,
ist zwar schon eine Ecke her, aber vielleicht hilft´s: Zwischen 27. Okt und 4. Nov 2012 wurde mein Cube AMS 125 in "brown anodized" aus dem Keller geklaut. Wenn´s jemand sieht: 0177 4338060. Finderlohn!


----------



## deadman78521 (5. Januar 2013)

Mich hat es auch erwischt: am 10.12.2012 in Hamburg-St. Pauli wurde mein  geliebter Stumpjumper (51cm) geklaut, den ich hier über das Forum im August gerade erst  gekauft hatte. Für Hinweise bin ich dankbar (Finderlohn), wer ein ähnliches Bike  gebraucht zu verkaufen hat, gerne, ich fand das Teil großartig.
Merkmale: Singlespeed; 51cm Stahlrahmen, 590mm Oberrohrlänge, Avid Bremshebel und Avid Single Digit 3 Bremsen; Kurbel Truvativ Isoflow (Vierkant) mit 38er Kettenblatt von Truvativ. Laufräder: Retro Shimano XT Naben, Felgen von Specialized. Schläuche und Specialized Rhythm lite Reifen (26x2.3). Selle Italia Flite Sattel, rote Griffe von Specialized und rote Pedale


----------



## Olmeca (5. Januar 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

heute mitttag mitten in der Stadt (angeschlossen an einer laterne hat in Yverdon-les-Bains, Schweiz jmd mein Ghost AMR custom gemobst.


----------



## peh (6. Januar 2013)

Rotanion schrieb:


> ich werde sehen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Die Artikel stammt von März 2012, wenn das Rad im August 2012 gestohlen wurde, kann es nicht schon im März sichergestellt worden sein


----------



## mtbphil89 (6. Januar 2013)

Hallo an Alle! 
*Mir  wurde in der Nacht vom Samstag ( 05.01.13) zum Sonntag (06.01.13) mein  geliebtes Mountainbike geklaut!!!!!! Ebenso das von meiner Mum.  Finderlohn ist zugesichert!!!!*
Gestohlen in Chemnitz 09117
Mein Fahrrad ist ein Cannondale Rush Team Replica Modell 06
Ich hänge ein Foto mit bei. 

Zur Austattung: Rahmen Ist von Vorn beginnend Silber ( Alu gebürstet) und ab der Mitte Schwarz. Die Übergänge sind klein und Orangefarben.
Bremsen: Hope Tech M4 mit Stahlflexleitungen und mit schwarzen Bremskolbendeckeln. Sattel ist ein Fizik Gobi in Schwarz. 

Gabel: Lefty Max Carbon 140 Fox RLC
Laufräder: DT Swiss XCR in Schwarz mit weißen Naben
Kurbel: Shimano-XT
Dämpfer: Fox Float RP 3
Sattelstange: Original Cannondale Fire Carbon
Sattelklemme: Hope in Schwarz mit weißer Aufschrift
hinterer Schnellspanner: Hope in Schwarz weißer Aufschrift
Vorbau: SI von Cannondale
Lenker: Carbonlenker Fortis GTR ( Schrift ist Weiß auf dem Carbon)

Leider habe ich kein Bild der aktuellen Ausstattung, jedoch ist das Rad nur erstmal frablich an Rädern, Kurbel und Gabel abgewichen. Der Grundsatz ist so wie auf dem Bild.


----------



## Freerider1504 (7. Januar 2013)

@mtbphil89

Wäre hilfreich wenn du noch dazuschreibst, wo es gestohlen wurde. Eventuell dann noch im Lokalforum posten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4mate (7. Januar 2013)

Steht doch da Cannondale Rush Gestohlen in Chemnitz
Wie ist es möglich, ein Forum nur selektiv zu lesen?


----------



## Freerider1504 (7. Januar 2013)

4mate schrieb:


> Steht doch da Cannondale Rush Gestohlen in Chemnitz
> Wie ist es möglich, ein Forum nur selektiv zu lesen?


 
Wo steht denn in dem oben geposteten Beitrag bitte Chemnitz? Lediglich in deinem Link steht es drin


----------



## Deleted 224116 (7. Januar 2013)

Freerider1504 schrieb:


> Wo steht denn in dem oben geposteten Beitrag bitte Chemnitz? Lediglich in deinem Link steht es drin





> Hallo an Alle!
> *Mir  wurde in der Nacht vom Samstag ( 05.01.13) zum Sonntag  (06.01.13) mein  geliebtes Mountainbike geklaut!!!!!! Ebenso das von  meiner Mum.  Finderlohn ist zugesichert!!!!*
> Gestohlen in Chemnitz 09117



Steht doch da


----------



## Freerider1504 (7. Januar 2013)

Hat er jetzt gerade erst eingefügt (Beitrag geändert heute um 9:40)


----------



## Kessie (9. Januar 2013)

Im Juni habe ich euch von unseren gestohlenen Fahrrädern erzählt. 
Über das vorläufige Ende möchte ich euch auch informieren.

Gestern nach der Mitteilung, dass mein *Radon* aufgefunden wurde, sprach ich noch von Zeichen und Wundern, weil ich die Geschichte schon adacta gelegt hatte und ich verblüfft nur ein "Was?" raus brachte. Da die Polizei meinte es handle sich um ein fahrbereites Rad, waren meine Hoffnungen groß. Heute ist die Realität ernüchternd. Was noch von meinem ursprünglichen Rad übrig ist, offenbarte sich mir in der Asservatenkammer.
Das es kein gutes Ende mehr geben würde war mir eigentlich von vornherein klar, nur dass es so traurig sein würde, schockierte mich dann doch.

Es war wirklich kein Stein mehr auf dem anderen. Wäre es an mir vorbei gefahren, ich hätte es wahrscheinlich nicht wiedererkannt.
Zustand einfach miserabel. Originalteile zu 90% ausgeschlachtet. 




Kessie schrieb:


> zwei MTBs gestohlen in DD-Plauen zwischen 9. und 12. Juni 2012 bei Kellereinbruch.
> 
> Radon ZR TEAM 7.0, Modell von 2011(weiß)
> Rahmenröße: 18 Zoll
> ...


----------



## Kessie (9. Januar 2013)

...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freerider1504 (10. Januar 2013)

Poste doch mal ein Bild vom jetzigen Zustand des Rades.


----------



## Kessie (10. Januar 2013)

@_Freerider1504_

durfte keine Fotos machen in der Asservatenkammer. Dort ist das Bike noch, weil der Staatsanwalten entscheiden muss was mit den vielen Fremdteilen geschehen soll.


----------



## Freerider1504 (10. Januar 2013)

@Kessie

Ich fühle mit dir, hatte mal nen ähnlichen Fall.

Mein Rad wurde geklaut, nach nem halben Jahr hab ich es wieder auf der Straße gesehen, Teile waren zwar alle noch dran, jedoch vollkommen gerockt. Gabel defekt, LRS defekt, Schaltung defekt, Lenker verbogen, Rahmen überlackiert, etc. 

Ich wollte das Rad dann gar nicht mehr haben


----------



## derkermit (10. Januar 2013)

Einem Kumpel von mir wurde auch mal sein Fully geklaut. Hats auch wieder gefunden und wurde auch innerhalb von einer Woche halb kaputt gefahren. Das geilste war der Dämpfer. Den hat der entweder durch Masse platzen lassen oder absichtlich die Luft rausgelassen und ist dann so rum gefahren. Was sind das für Leute? Klauen die sich nen Bike nur ums kaputt zu fahren? Wie müssen denn dann diese Typen aussehen, wenn schon das Fahrrad so zugerichtet wird? Versteh das echt nicht...


----------



## Kessie (10. Januar 2013)

derkermit schrieb:


> Einem Kumpel von mir wurde auch mal sein Fully geklaut. Hats auch wieder gefunden und wurde auch innerhalb von einer Woche halb kaputt gefahren. Das geilste war der Dämpfer. Den hat der entweder durch Masse platzen lassen oder absichtlich die Luft rausgelassen und ist dann so rum gefahren. Was sind das für Leute? Klauen die sich nen Bike nur ums kaputt zu fahren? Wie müssen denn dann diese Typen aussehen, wenn schon das Fahrrad so zugerichtet wird? Versteh das echt nicht...



Naja das Fahrrad ist ja auch irgendwo ein Ausdruck der Persönlichkeit. Kenne keinen bei dem das nicht zutreffend wäre.
Man konnte an meinem Rad so wie es früher war auch schon ein wenig was über mich ablesen, denke ich


----------



## Marinfahrer (10. Januar 2013)

Mein Marin Indian Firetrail
wurde nun zum 2. mal gestohlen 
Am Sa/So letzte Woche wurde es in der Nähe
des Studentenwohnheimes "Studentendorf" in Göttingen
geklaut. Es war an einer Laterne angeschlossen.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=496528

Oben ist ein altes Bild zu sehen.
Momentan sieht es etwas anders aus.
Rahmen ist blankes Alu (poliert) ohne Decals.
Purple Cantis v und h
Velociraptor Reifen
Täschen unterm Marin Sattel
MZ XCR Federgabel ohne Funktion
etc.

Diesmal wirds das wohl gewesen sein.
Zweimal hat man wohl kein Glück.
Wenn jemand etwas sieht, würd ich mich über Nachricht freuen

Danke


----------



## Lugie (10. Januar 2013)

Lugie schrieb:


> Schönen guten Abend,
> 
> ich bin nun auch von scheinbar freundlichen Leuten an der Uni heimgesucht worden. Das Fahrrad stand unter Beleuchtung und war am Ständer angeschlossen.
> 
> ...




Die Sache ist nun für mich gegessen, ich habe heute das Geld überwiesen bekommen und fertig. Viel Erfolg an den Rest!


----------



## B3n3 (11. Januar 2013)

Marinfahrer schrieb:


> Diesmal wirds das wohl gewesen sein.
> Zweimal hat man wohl kein Glück.
> Wenn jemand etwas sieht, würd ich mich über Nachricht freuen
> 
> Danke




Wie hast du den das Rad beim erstn mal wieder bekommen ?
Bzw wo ist es aufgetaucht ?


----------



## Marinfahrer (11. Januar 2013)

B3n3 schrieb:


> Wie hast du den das Rad beim erstn mal wieder bekommen ?
> Bzw wo ist es aufgetaucht ?



Naja: Ich hatte eine ganze Zeit lang Bilder von meinem Rad
an Bäumen, Straßenlaternen etc. hängen. Mit der Bitte, man solle sich melden - wenn man etwas beobachtet oder gesehen hätte.
Gemeldet hat sich keiner. Aber nach einiger Zeit lag das Rad wieder vor dem Haus.

Ganz merkwürdig. Rahmen war meiner, die Teile waren ausgetauscht. Natürlich gegen schlechtere. Abgeschlossen war alles mit so einem ollen DDR Schloss. Daraufhin kam die Polizei und hat es erstmal beschlagnahmt.
Das ging dann auch nochmal 5 Wochen....


----------



## prerich (12. Januar 2013)

Servus Leute,
Mir ist am Sonntag dem 2. September in der S2 nach Schorndorf an der  Haltestelle Flughafen um 20.08 ein Missgeschick passiert. Ich habe  nämlich mein BMX, Stereo Speaker Modell 2013 Rahmenfarbe Grau Felgen und  Griff Farbe Blau und ohne Bremsen, in meiner unendlichen Dummheit in  der Bahn vergessen....
Falls jemand mein Baby gesehen hat oder sogar den Aufenthalt dessen weiß würde ich mich sehr darüber freuen.
Finderlohn gibt es selberverständlich auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4mate (12. Januar 2013)

Auch im Lokalforum Stuttgart  posten BIKE gestohlen bitte augen aufhalten
VVS hat auch  ein Fundbüro


----------



## Ghostrider7.5k (13. Januar 2013)

Hallo zusammen
Leider muss auch ich vermelden dass mein geliebtes Ghost AMR plus 7500 gestohlen wurde. Es wurde mir irgendwann zwischen dem 12.01.2013 14Uhr und dem 13.01.2012 09:30Uhr aus meinen Keller geklaut. Der Keller wurde hierzu aufgebrochen. Ins Haus kommt aber nur wenn man einen SchlÃ¼ssel fÃ¼r die HaustÃ¼r hat. Ich habe daher zwar einen Verdacht wer der anderen Parteien im Haus was damit zu tun haben kÃ¶nnte, kann ja aber schlecht deren WohnungstÃ¼r eintreten... Daher einfach meine Bitte an alle aus dem Raum Stuttgart die Augen offen zu halten. Wenn jemandem ganz zufÃ¤llig was in dem genannten Zeitraum in der Wildunger StraÃe oder den NebenstraÃen entdeckt hat, bitte Meldung an mich. Falls ich Hinweise bekomme die zur RÃ¼ckgabe meines Bikes fÃ¼hren oder die zur Ergreifung des TÃ¤ters fÃ¼hren gibtÂ´s eine Belohnung von 250â¬. 
Da der Dieb das Bike vermutlich auseinanderbauen wird, sind hier mal die Daten zu dem Bike in der Hoffnung dass die Teile wieder auftauchen und es jemandem auffÃ¤llt:
Rahmen: Ghost AMR plus 7500, RH 56cm, BJ 2012
Federgabel: FOX 32 Talas, 150-120mm, QR 15mm Steckachse
DÃ¤mpfer: FOX RP 23
Schaltung: komplett Shimano XT 3x10
Bremse: komplett Shimano XT vorne 203mm, hinten 180mm, mit Centerlock-Scheiben
Reifen: Continental Mountain King, 2,4x26, Protection-AusfÃ¼hrung
Felgen: Alexrims
SattelstÃ¼tze: X-Fusion Hilo mit Remote
Sattel: Selle Italia (welcher genau weiÃ ich nicht, aber er hatte oben hinten ein Loch)
Griffe: Ergon GP1 in L
Extras: schwarzer Flaschenhalter aus Stahl
Beleuchtung: hinten: NoName LED-RÃ¼cklicht; vorne: Sigma Karma evo PRO inkl. Akku unter dem Vorbau befestigt.
Pedale: Exustar E-PB525

Ich weiÃ wie unwahrscheinlich das Ganze ist, aber vielleicht hat ja plÃ¶tzlich jemand soÂ´n Bike und kann nicht so richtig sagen woher er es hat: Rahmennummer ist Ã¼brigens: WOW90096FE


----------



## Torque2009 (13. Januar 2013)

In der Zeit vom 10.01.13-12.01.13 wurde in 61191 Rosbach ein Canyon Nerve AM 6.0 gestohlen! (Auf dem Foto im Vordergrund)

Wer das Bike irgendwo angeboten bekommt bitte melden! Danke


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (13. Januar 2013)

Warum tauchen eigentlich so viele Rahmen mit anderen Teilen wieder auf?
Was bringt das den Kriminellen?


----------



## mikefize (13. Januar 2013)

Der Teileverkauf ist wesentlich ungefährlicher, da keine eindeutige Identifizierung möglich ist. Also werden die Teile verkauft, gut Geld eingestrichen und den Rahmen selbst fährt man dann mit billigem Gerumpel bis er auseinanderfällt, geklaut wird etc....

Man hört nicht umsonst auch oft Stories von zersägten, hochpreisigen Rahmen von geklauten Rädern, die auf irgendwelchen Schrottplätzen wieder auftauchen.


----------



## Pelto (13. Januar 2013)

Hier kuriose Geschichte, Dieb kommt mit BMX und klaut MTB. BMX bleibt am Tatort zurück ... Die Polizei vermutet, dass das BMX genauso gestohlen war.

http://www.odw-journal.de/multiflip/multiflip.html






Bildquelle: http://www.polizei.hessen.de/icc/in...uTem=bff71055-bb1d-50f1-2860-72700266cb59.htm


----------



## Ghostrider7.5k (14. Januar 2013)

Leute ich brauche mal ein paar Tipps wo ich noch online nach meinem gestohlenen Bike oder nach meinen Teilen suchen kann. ebay und hier der Bikemarkt werde ich sicher in den nächsten Monaten im Auge behalten. Aber wo werden solche Sachen noch verkauft? Ich werde auch mal die örtlichen Flohmärkte abklappern und schauen ob sich da was tut.


----------



## Freerider1504 (14. Januar 2013)

Schau doch mal in den Olineplattformen der Nachbarländer vorbei. Dort sind schon häufig Bikes oder Teile aus Deutschland aufgetaucht. Link habe ich grad keinen, schau einfach mal ein paar Seiten weiter vorn.


----------



## NaitsirhC (14. Januar 2013)

Lesezeichen:


Kessie schrieb:


> wer in GrenznÃ¤he zu Tschechien oder Polen wohnt begebe sich vielleicht mal auf den ein oder anderen Flohmarkt im Nachbarland. Ich habe nun schon verschiedentlich gelesen, dass das ein oder andere Rad dort angeboten wurde. Und im Forum von www.fahrrad-gestohlen.de gab es auch einen Hinweis auf einen auslÃ¤ndischen online Fahrrad Bazar, wo vorzugsweise MarkenfahrrÃ¤der angeboten werden.
> Ich poste hier mal den Beitrag aus dem Forum:
> 
> "Hallo,
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## odlo_girl (14. Januar 2013)

Ghostrider7.5k schrieb:


> Leute ich brauche mal ein paar Tipps wo ich noch online nach meinem gestohlenen Bike oder nach meinen Teilen suchen kann. ebay und hier der Bikemarkt werde ich sicher in den nächsten Monaten im Auge behalten. Aber wo werden solche Sachen noch verkauft? Ich werde auch mal die örtlichen Flohmärkte abklappern und schauen ob sich da was tut.



Es macht keinen Sinn nach Teilen zu suchen, weil du nicht einmal im gegensatz zu dem registrierten Rahmen nachweisen kannst, dass diese Teile dir gehören.
Kannst höchsten nach dem ganzen Fahrrad Ausschau halten und hoffe einfach, dass ein dummer Dieb das ganze Rad zum Verkauf bietet.


----------



## Ghostrider7.5k (14. Januar 2013)

Ich hoffe einfach aufgrund des Angebots eines Verkäufers zu erkennen dass der mein Bike geschlachtet hat. Und ich kenne auch die optischen Details meiner Teile. Daran kann ich es eventuell auch wiedererkennen. Ich sage ja nicht dass das auf jeden Fall funktioniert, aber ich will nix unversucht lassen den Arsch zu erwischen der das Bike gestohlen hat. Über die Wahrscheinlichkeiten bin ich mir schon im Klaren - Leider...


----------



## odlo_girl (14. Januar 2013)

Das habe ich auch schon mal gemacht, es war reine Zeitverschwendung. Wie lange kann man vor dem Rechner sitzen, um nach den Teilen zu suchen, bei mir hatte es ca. 3 Tage gedauert. 
In der Zeit hätte ich vielleicht Überstunden gemacht und mehr Geld damit verdient, ist alles eine Kosten/Nutzen-Frage !


----------



## NaitsirhC (15. Januar 2013)

detenduro schrieb:


> m.mdr.de/sachsen/fahrrad-diebe100_zc-f1f179a7_zs-9f2fcd56.html#mobilredirect
> 
> Schaut doch mal mit der Polizei in Polen vorbei!


.


----------



## Onze80 (18. Januar 2013)

Augsburg: In der Nacht vom 17.1. auf 18.1. aus unserer Tiefgarage geklaut:

Das Bike meiner Freundin (Radon Skeen 7.0):




Und meins (Canyon Nerve AM 7.0):


----------



## guckmalhierher (18. Januar 2013)

Onze80 schrieb:


> Augsburg: In der Nacht vom 17.1. auf 18.1. aus unserer Tiefgarage geklaut:
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1292903



Mannomann, gleich 2x weg - tut mir echt Leid !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzyber (19. Januar 2013)

Hallo Community!

Am 16.12.2012 wurde in unseren Keller in Frankfurt (Nordend) eingebrochen und 2 Räder gestohlen:

1. Specialized Pro Carbon 2010: Kann eindeutig über einen Schaden auf dem Oberrohr identifiziert werden. Hier ist etwas von der obersten Lack-/Carbonschicht abgeplatzt. Habe ich mit Klarlack versiegelt. 

2. Specialized Elite 2011 (weiß): Hat einen Damensattel, eine Command Post Blacklite und einen ZTR Alpine Laufradsatz

Der Einbrecher schien es gezielt auch die Räder abgesehen zu haben, da sonst in keinen Keller eingebrochen wurde und bis auf die Räder auch sonst nichts aus dem Keller entwendet wurde.

Für jegliche Hinweise bin ich euch sehr dankbar!


----------



## matze2103 (19. Januar 2013)

Verdammt. Warum werden nur so viele gute Bikes gestohlen. Ich könnte echt ausflippen!!!
Mir wurde gestern (18.01.13) mein Transition TR450 aus der Garage in Herne geklaut. Ich bin echt fertig. Das Bike ist ein Eigenaufbau mit unikater Lackierung. Da steckte so viel Liebe für´s Detail drin. Am besten ist es an dem X.0 Schaltwerk und Trigger zu erkennen. Sind fast einzigartig türkis. Das schlimme daran ist, dass meine Mom es hätte mitkriegen können, weil sie kurz vorher noch an der Garage war. Ich habe keinerlei Reifenspuren im Schnee gesehen. Die ganze Sch*** muss beobachtet und geplant gewesen sein.
Die Garage ist von außen kaum ersichtlich und kann auch nur von einer Seite begangen werden, nichtmal über irgendeinen Zaun, dann wären Spuren im Schnee. 
Das schlimmste daran ist, dass ich nicht weiß ob ich annähernd den Wert des Bikes von der Versicherung bekomme. Immerhin sind einige Teile gebraucht und es gab keine Rechnung.
Ich poste es noch im local Forum, aber wäre toll wenn es eventuell auch weitergeteilt wird.

Cheers Jungs und schließt eure Bikes mindestens 2-mal ab, auch wenn es im Keller steht.


----------



## Stuka (21. Januar 2013)

Und wieder hat es mich erwischt... diesmal wurde meine Stadtschlampe gestohlen.

Hannover - Vahrenwald in der Zeit zwischen Samstagnachmittag 19.1. und Montagmorgen den 21.1.









Auf dem ersten Bild ist der Zustand direkt nach dem Aufbau zusehen. Mit der Zeit kam hinten noch ein weißer Gepäckträger (s. 2.Bild) dazu und eine Hupe am Lenker. Da ich es auf auf einen Ratlook abgesehen hatte, hat das Rad einiges an Kratzern und Flugrost, vorallen an den Felgen, angesetzt. Das Orange Rahmenschloss ist auch nicht mehr dran gewesen.
Nicht zuvergessen ist auch eine etwa 8cm große Kenny (Soutn Park) Figur welche am Schraubenhalter für den Bremszug am Steuersatz angebracht war.

Ärgerlich ist zudem, ich habe keine Papiere zu dem Rad, müsste aber irgendwo die Rahmennummer notiert haben. Reicht das für einen Gang zur Polizei?

Der materielle Wert des Rades ist natürlich sehr gering, da ich aber sehr daran hing weil ich viel Zeit darin investiert und viel Zeit darauf verbracht habe ärgert es mich hingegen extrem!


----------



## Stresshormon (21. Januar 2013)

Für die Polizei ist nur die Rahmennummer und evtl. ein Bild wichtig. Bei den Versicherungen sieht es da anders aus, die wollen die meist die Rechnung(en).


----------



## Lugie (23. Januar 2013)

Solltest du nicht alle Rechnungen haben, dann hat bei mir auch eine sehr detaillierte Aufzählung der verbauten Sachen mit Preisen (und Bezugsquelle) sowie einer Wiederbeschaffungsliste geholfen. Exakte Bilder sind auch hilfreich.
Am besten anrufen und direkt mit dem/der BearbeiterIn sprechen.


----------



## Warnschild (23. Januar 2013)

Lugie schrieb:


> Solltest du nicht alle Rechnungen haben, dann hat bei mir auch eine sehr detaillierte Aufzählung der verbauten Sachen mit Preisen (und Bezugsquelle) sowie einer Wiederbeschaffungsliste geholfen. Exakte Bilder sind auch hilfreich.
> Am besten anrufen und direkt mit dem/der BearbeiterIn sprechen.



Guter Hinweis auch für bloße Mitleser, denen noch nichts geklaut wurde: Immer schön viele Bilder vom Rad (inkl. Details), außerdem Seriennrn. v. a. von Rahmen und Gabel  notieren.

Hab ich feststellen dürfen, als meines weg war... :-(


----------



## Stuka (26. Januar 2013)

Es ist wieder da!





Habs gestern ein paar Straßen weiter vorm Supermarkt gefunden. Stand da unangeschlossen im Fahrradständer. Da sogar noch ein Schloss von mir dran hing hab ichs direkt angeschlossen, bin einkaufen und dann damit heim. Hab mir beim Einkauf zwar Zeit gelassen aber ein "Besitzer" war nicht in Sicht.


----------



## uebertreibear (26. Januar 2013)

Glückwunsch.  War wohl ein Typischer Fall von "ich brauch mal eben ein bike, klau ich mir eins". Viele Schlösser sind halt einfach zu einfach zu öffnen, das sollte man auch bei weniger wertvollen Bikes nicht unterschätzen. Es gibt genug Leute die mit dem Set im Rucksack rumlaufen um wenn sie von der Party oder sonst wo kommen sich einfach kurz ein Fahrrad zu klauen um nicht nach Hause laufen zu müssen. Leider leider.


----------



## don.fried (28. Januar 2013)

In der Nacht 27. zum 28. Januar wurde aus dem Keller meines Wohnhauses in Dresden-Seidnitz mein Bike gestohlen.

Ausstattung:
Gabel: Marzocchi All Mountain SL
Rahmen: Cube Reaction von 2006
Bremse vorn: Magura Gustav M 190mm
Bremse hinten: Shimano XTR V-Brake
Schaltung hinten: XT - invers
Kurbel: Shimano XT Hollowtech II 48 Zähne
Nabe vorn: Formula schwarz
Felge vorn: Syncros DP 25 32 Loch
Nabe hinten: DT Swiss schwarz 32 Loch
Felge Hinten: Mavic X 517
Lenker: Tioga 25,6
Vorbau: Specialized 100mm
Sattel: Selle Italia Filante

besondere Merkmale: die Gabelbrücke zeigt von vorne Korrosion; Gabel benötigt Service, ist nicht intakt; 48er Kettenblatt, nur 2 Kettenblätter vorn; die Nabe ist sehr laut.
Auch an der Bremse vorne gibt es besondere Merkmale, diese will ich selber prüfen, sollte sich jemand melden, der über den Verbleib des Bikes oder Teilen davon Bescheid weiß!

Finderlohn 200 Euro, wenn das ganze Bike wieder herzu kommt, ansonsten anteilig!

der Link dazu:

http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeig...paign=email-AdConfirmation&utm_content=ViewAd


----------



## XantoR (29. Januar 2013)

Viel Erfolg bei der Suche.. Hier in Dresden wird schon überproportional viel gestohlen, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freerider1504 (29. Januar 2013)

In Dresden wird schon viel gestohlen, aber nicht überproportional. Ist z.B. in Leipzig auch nicht besser.


----------



## Plonke (31. Januar 2013)

In der Nacht vom 29.01 auf den 30.01.2013 habe ich auch "Besuch" im Keller gehabt. Jemand hat bei mir in 31552 Rodenberg die Kellertür aufgebrochen und mein 

Red Bull FR Stiffee 

mit einer RockShox Domain 318 U-Turn Gabel und einer kompletten Shimano XT (770er Serie) Gruppe geklaut . Bin für jegliche Hinweise Dankbar.

Gruss Plonke


----------



## GED (31. Januar 2013)

mir wurde letzte woche in dresden ein schwarzes giant atx fully baujahr 1999 gestohlen.

vor kurzem hat es eine neue alivio Ausstattung, neue schwarze mavic Laufräder und ne formula k18 vorne sowie eine avid jucy 5 hinten bekommen

Im Gegensatz zum Bild habe ich eine Weiße Gabel und Scheibenbremsen. Hinweise bitte per pn. Finderlohn 50 Euro.


----------



## peh (1. Februar 2013)

Light-Wolf in Dresden hatte erneut unerwünschten Besuch, der vergangene Einbruch ist noch kein Jahr her.

Wieder keine Fotos. "Augen auf" bringt da wenig.


----------



## san_andreas (1. Februar 2013)

Die Bilder sind auf der mtb-news Startseite.


----------



## peh (1. Februar 2013)

^^ Ah, Danke, ich kannte nur die fotofreien Postings bei den Eingangradjungs.


----------



## tomarrow (3. Februar 2013)

grade folgendes bild ohne nähere beschreibung in einer tauschbörse gesehen.
Standort:

Magdeburg

kommt`s vllt irgend jm bekannt vor ?


----------



## Desert Rat (4. Februar 2013)

matze2103 schrieb:


> Verdammt. Warum werden nur so viele gute Bikes gestohlen. Ich könnte echt ausflippen!!!
> Mir wurde gestern (18.01.13) mein Transition TR450 aus der Garage in Herne geklaut.


Ganz schnell melden - ich glaube ich hab das Bike grade in Bochum Nord gesehen! 
Wurde der Diebstahl zur Anzeige gebracht?


----------



## skaster (4. Februar 2013)

Desert Rat schrieb:


> Ganz schnell melden - ich glaube ich hab das Bike grade in Bochum Nord gesehen!
> Wurde der Diebstahl zur Anzeige gebracht?



Du hast dem User auch ne PM geschickt, falls er gerade nicht hier reinschaut?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Desert Rat (4. Februar 2013)

Jep - stehe mit ihm in Kontakt deswegen...


----------



## Freerider1504 (5. Februar 2013)

@Desert Rat

Und? Kam schon was dabei raus? Bitte halte uns auf dem Laufenden. Wäre ja echt spitze, wenn er sein TR450 wieder bekommt


----------



## Desert Rat (5. Februar 2013)

Lange und komplizierte Geschichte - Polizei hatte den Hausflur begutachtet und weigerte sich dann noch mal zur Wohnung zu fahren - weder der Geschädigte noch ich als Zeuge wurden hinzugezogen um Person bzw. evtl. das Bike zu identifizieren.


----------



## Freerider1504 (5. Februar 2013)

Die Pozilei, dein Freund und Helfer


----------



## Nasum (5. Februar 2013)

Unglaublich,da bekomme ich vom lesen schon die Krise. Trotzdem viel Erfolg auch mit den Cops. Was ich über die denke schreib ich jetzt mal nicht


----------



## mikefize (6. Februar 2013)

Mal wieder die "Ist doch nur ein Fahrrad"-Einstellung. Zum Kotzen. Wärs ein Auto, wären sie ganz anders hinterher - aber das Bewusstsein lässt sich wohl leider nicht mehr ändern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GRayFoXX (6. Februar 2013)

GRayFoXX schrieb:


> Jetzt hat´s mich auch erwischt. Meine treue, grobstollige Uni-Kutsche wurde mir irgendwann zwischen dem 15. und 19.11.12 aus dem Fahrradkeller eines Studentenwohnheims in Manebach (Ilmenau) geklaut.
> Es handelt sich um ein schwarzes *Bulls LTD-2*. Sicher nicht so wertvoll, wie einige andere Bikes hier, aber für einen armen Studenten, der kaum eine andere Möglichkeit hat, in die Uni zu kommen, ein herber Verlust.
> 
> Hab noch ein älteres Foto. Speichenreflektoren und Ständer waren entfernt, dafür SKS-Schutzbleche montiert. Außerdem habe ich ein sehr markantes und von mir sehr geliebtes Gummihuhn als eine Art Gallionsfigur und gleichzeitig Klingelersatz am Vorbau befestigt (wobei das der Dieb sicher entfernt hat).
> ...



Das Fahrrad wurde wieder gefunden und ich kann es demnächst bei der Polizei abholen. 
Der Dieb hat zwar mein geliebtes Gummihuhn leider einbehalten, dafür aber netterweise einen Riser-Lenker montiert. Danke dafür.


----------



## 4mate (6. Februar 2013)

Nicht zu fassen, Wahnsinn!


----------



## odlo_girl (7. Februar 2013)

Mir ist neulich aufgefallen, dass ein nagelneuer Rahmen keine Seriennummer eingestanzt wurde. Ist sowas möglich ?


----------



## skaster (7. Februar 2013)

odlo_girl schrieb:


> Mir ist neulich aufgefallen, dass ein nagelneuer Rahmen keine Seriennummer eingestanzt wurde. Ist sowas möglich ?



Ja.



Manchmal ist die Nummer aber auch nur durch die Lackierung nicht erkennbar.


----------



## odlo_girl (7. Februar 2013)

Habe ich mir auch gedacht, ist aber nicht der Fall. Die Nasslackierung ist so dünn, da kann nichts verdeckt werden !


----------



## Floriane (9. Februar 2013)

Hallo
In der Zeit vom 27.01.-02.02.2013 wurden mir folgende Bikes gestohlen:
Cannondale Prophet MX  mit Lefty Max 140
Cannondale RZ 120  mit Lefty Carbon
Cannondale Jekyll 2000  mit Lefty Titanium
siehe fotos aus verkauf"sonstiges"
Gebe Belohnung!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Der Penner kann sich auch bei mir selbst melden,zwecks pers.Gespräch mit mir.


----------



## don.fried (9. Februar 2013)

Floriane schrieb:


> Hallo
> In der Zeit vom 27.01.-02.02.2013 wurden mir folgende Bikes gestohlen:
> Cannondale Prophet MX  mit Lefty Max 140
> Cannondale RZ 120  mit Lefty Carbon
> ...



das hat sich ja ma gelohnt für den Boy.
Wohnungseinbruch?
ich wünsche viel Erfolg bei der Suche..


----------



## opossum (9. Februar 2013)

Hey,
bei uns in Freiburg wurde heute Nacht eingebrochen - geklaut wurde:

- mein neues Teamrad (Team Lexware-Rothaus: Scott Scale 900 mit Fox Terralogic Gabel (kann so im Handel nicht gekauft werden), komplett xtr 2x10, xt laufrädern) mit Sticker mit meinem Namen drauf (Andreas Kleiber),
 Rahmennummer: STM13D10M12060159S





- mein Enduro (Poison Tropan mit Rock Shox Lyrik, monarch Dämpfer, komplett xt 2x10, novatec laufrädern, rock shox reverb). Rahmennummer füg ich dazu, sobald ich diese in Erfahrung gebracht hab.
- etliches Ersatzmaterial (nahezu ein komplettes Ersatzrad in Einzelteilen - Rock Shox Sid Gabel, xtr Laufräder, xtr Schaltung und Bremsen,...)
- 20 Schwalbe Reifen
- Shimano MTB Schuhe SHM 315

Wenn irgendjemand irgendwo etwas sieht oder angeboten bekommt bitte sofort melden. Bei dem Kleinzeug wird die Chance ja eher sehr gering sein, aber gerade das Scott mit der Terralogic ist ja sehr selten


----------



## Deleted 224116 (9. Februar 2013)

Wenn ich das lese... oh man vorallem der wert der bikes...stellt euch doch die dinger in die wohnung. Das hält zumindest die meisten einbrecher ab


----------



## Floriane (10. Februar 2013)

don.fried schrieb:


> das hat sich ja ma gelohnt für den Boy.
> Wohnungseinbruch?
> ich wünsche viel Erfolg bei der Suche..



war in meiner werkstatt,hatte 3 andere hängen lassen.Also nur die mit lefty-Gabel waren von intresse.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## doc_snyder (10. Februar 2013)

*Saarbrücken*...

mir wurden irgendwann während der letzten 2 Wochen meine beiden Canyon-bikes aus der Abstellkammer auf dem Dachboden gestohlen. 
Habs heut morgen gemerkt...

*Canyon strive 8.0 von 2011 schwarz- *die Decals von Gabel und Dämpfer sind abgemacht.
Das Bild ist nicht von meinem Bike, aber es sieht fast exakt so aus*






*
*an dem Strive waren noch alle original parts dran...
weisse Fox 36 Talas, die unteren Decals sind abgemacht,
schwarzer Fox RP23, Fox Decals abgemacht, dafür Toxoholics Aufkleber
schwarze Reverb
weisse Avid Elixier Bremsen
DT Swiss E2000 Laufräder mit Maxxis Highroller Reifen
schwarze Syncros Meathook Pedale
Truvativ Stylo Kurbel


*





*
Torque (anthrazit-yellow)
schwarze Rockshox Domain Gabel
DHX 4.0 Dämpfer
blaue Syncros Meathook Pedale 
*


----------



## Floriane (10. Februar 2013)

doc_snyder schrieb:


> *Saarbrücken*...
> 
> mir wurden irgendwann während der letzten 2 Wochen meine beiden Canyon-bikes aus der Abstellkammer auf dem Dachboden gestohlen.
> Habs heut morgen gemerkt...
> ...



Willkommen im Club


----------



## doc_snyder (10. Februar 2013)

ich fühle mich geehrt... leider ein etwas teures Aufnahmeritual. 

diesen Sommer muss ich wohl wandern gehen


----------



## matze2103 (10. Februar 2013)

Ja und das trotz Augenzeuge. Ich bzw. Desert Rat und ich sind davon ausgegangen, dass die Polizei direkt nach seiner zeugenaussage letzten dienstag dort hinfahren und sich direkt melden. Die haben es bis heute nicht getan. Also ob Sie da waren weiß ich nicht, nur kam bis jetzt kein Anruf. Und ich hatte echt Druck gemacht. Es schien wirklich so, als wären sie nach meiner (eigentlich) üerzeugenden Unterhaltung in der Wache, doch überredet worden.


----------



## matze2103 (10. Februar 2013)

Ja ich bin auch begeistert, dass die Saison noch nicht ******** anfangen konnte, weil es lange vorher passierte.


----------



## Saarteufel (10. Februar 2013)

hallo doc-snyder,
habe gerade beim ADFC gelesen daß am Sa, 13. April 2013 eine Gebraucht-Fahrrad-Börse stattfindet. Vieleicht hast du ja glück und eines deiner Räder oder zumindest teile davon dort angeboten werden. Ein versuch ist es jedenfals wert!!
Die Börse findet auf dem Tiblisser Platz an der alten Brücke statt!!

Gruss
Juergen



doc_snyder schrieb:


> *Saarbrücken*...
> 
> mir wurden irgendwann während der letzten 2 Wochen meine beiden Canyon-bikes aus der Abstellkammer auf dem Dachboden gestohlen.
> Habs heut morgen gemerkt...
> ...


----------



## wings96 (10. Februar 2013)

Mir ist noch nie ein Bike gestohlen worden


----------



## Lugie (10. Februar 2013)

wings96 schrieb:


> Mir ist noch nie ein Bike gestohlen worden



Das sagte ich vor 2 Monaten auch und dann war ich sehr plötzlich froh über meine Hausratversicherung !


----------



## Freerider1504 (11. Februar 2013)

wings96 schrieb:


> Mir ist noch nie ein Bike gestohlen worden


 
Dann sei froh und bete das es so bleibt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## doc_snyder (11. Februar 2013)

Lugie schrieb:


> Das sagte ich vor 2 Monaten auch und dann war ich sehr plötzlich froh über meine Hausratversicherung !


die hätte in meinem Fall auch nicht gezahlt, weil es ein Gemeinschafts-Dachboden war... das selbe Problem hatte ein Freund von mir.
Auch eine separate Abstellkammer zählt da meistens nicht.


----------



## Lugie (11. Februar 2013)

doc_snyder schrieb:


> die hätte in meinem Fall auch nicht gezahlt, weil es ein Gemeinschafts-Dachboden war... das selbe Problem hatte ein Freund von mir.
> Auch eine separate Abstellkammer zählt da meistens nicht.



Kommt auf die Police an. Mein Fahrrad wurde mir an der Uni geklaut und das hat die Versicherung auch getragen. In meiner Hausratversicherung ist der Diebstahl überall abgedeckt (theoretisch). Das nennt sich irgendwie "Schutz-Plius" oder so.


----------



## doc_snyder (11. Februar 2013)

Saarteufel schrieb:


> hallo doc-snyder,
> habe gerade beim ADFC gelesen daß am Sa, 13. April 2013 eine Gebraucht-Fahrrad-Börse stattfindet. Vieleicht hast du ja glück und eines deiner Räder oder zumindest teile davon dort angeboten werden. Ein versuch ist es jedenfals wert!!
> Die Börse findet auf dem Tiblisser Platz an der alten Brücke statt!!
> 
> ...


danke! die Frage ist allerdings: was mach ich, wenn ich es dort sehe?


----------



## Saarteufel (11. Februar 2013)

Du hast doch den Diebstahl bei der Polizei gemeldet. Dürfte doch wohl kein Problem sein diese dann zu Kontaktieren und die Bikes Sicherzustellen. Evtl. vorher den Veranstalter informieren. Da gibt es bestimmt einige möglichkeiten!!


----------



## <NoFear> (11. Februar 2013)

jopp  dazu würd ich auch raten!


----------



## Justin89J (12. Februar 2013)

Wenn ich das hier alles lese bin ich echt froh das mir noch nie ein Bike gestohlen wurde! Da geht es ja um tausende Euros. Ich hoffe ihr hattet eine Versicherung die Bike Diebstahl abdeckt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mightyEx (12. Februar 2013)

Justin89J schrieb:


> Wenn ich das hier alles lese bin ich echt froh das mir noch nie ein Bike gestohlen wurde! Da geht es ja um tausende Euros. Ich hoffe ihr hattet eine Versicherung die Bike Diebstahl abdeckt.



Legen wir die letzte Statistik (2011) mit ca. 330000 gestohlenen Rädern zugrunde und nehmen einen virtuellen Preis von durchschnittlich 500,-  pro gestohlenem Rad an, wären wir bei ca. 165 Mio. . Wobei das die bekannt gewordenen Fälle sind. Gibt ja auch Fälle die nicht gemeldet wurden aber genauso gut auch vorgetäuschte Delikte. Zudem kostet ja nicht jedes Rad 500,- . Der Durchschnittspreis bei Neuanschaffungen lag 2011 bei ca. 600,- , im durchschnittlichen Premiumsegment ca. 1100,- . Nicht eingerechnet sind E-Bikes.


----------



## derkermit (12. Februar 2013)

Kein Wunder das der Freund und Helfer in Anbetracht der mickrigen Summen keine Lust hat nen Finger krumm zu machen.


----------



## doc_snyder (12. Februar 2013)

was sollen die auch machen? jeden Radfahrer anhalten und die Rahmennummern in der Datenbank checken? Weisst du wie "schnell" die beim abtippen sind? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Obwohl ich ja hier hart geschädigt wurde will ich trotzdem keine Zustände wie in der Schweiz, wo jedes Fahrrad eine TÜV Plakette braucht und ein E-bike ein Nummernschild hat...


----------



## 4mate (12. Februar 2013)

E-Bikes haben auch in D ein Versicherungskennzeichen,
Pedelecs brauchen keines.


----------



## derkermit (13. Februar 2013)

doc_snyder schrieb:


> was sollen die auch machen? jeden Radfahrer anhalten und die Rahmennummern in der Datenbank checken? Weisst du wie "schnell" die beim abtippen sind?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das meine ich nicht. Die juckt das einfach nicht. Die nehmen nur Daten auf, schließen Fälle weil nichts mehr zu erwarten ist. Ist auch logisch wenn keiner was unternimmt.
Das sind kriminelle Banden. Wie wärs wenn man mal ein Köder Fahrrad mit nem GPS Sender klauen lässt und die Hu***s**ne dingfest macht? Das wäre Polizeiarbeit. Auf der Schreibmaschine rumtippen und Papiermüll produzieren kann jeder...

Ich glaube außerdem kaum, dass viele der geklauten Räder jemals wieder in Deutschland gefahren werden. Die werden doch direkt ins Ausland gebracht und zerlegt.


----------



## <NoFear> (13. Februar 2013)

derkermit schrieb:


> ... Das wäre Polizeiarbeit. Auf der Schreibmaschine rumtippen und Papiermüll produzieren kann jeder...
> 
> ...


----------



## doc_snyder (13. Februar 2013)

das BKA hat ja GPS-Wanzen. Die sind aber etwas zu groß, um versteckt an ein Fahrrad angebracht zu werden... http://de.indymedia.org/2007/05/176790.shtml

aber die haben auch andere Prioritäten, was verfolgungswürdige "Verbrecher" sind


----------



## kroiterfee (13. Februar 2013)

wer linksradikale infoplattformen zitiert ist ohnehin nicht glaubwürdig.


----------



## derkermit (14. Februar 2013)

Ich sag ja nicht, dass es keine schlimmeren Verbrecher gibt aber wenn da eh nichts passiert, warum dann überhaupt so nen Diebstahl melden? Nur wegen der Versicherung?

Was spricht denn dagegen so ne Bande mal hochgehen zu lassen? Darüber würden sich auch bestimmt nicht nur die Beklauten freuen...


----------



## frogmatic (14. Februar 2013)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> wer linksradikale infoplattformen zitiert ist ohnehin nicht glaubwürdig.



Du hast mal sowas von gar keiner Ahnung - wusstest du nicht dass die Automobil-Industrie Fahrraddiebesbanden mit Kastenwagen sponsert, damit die Ökospinner endlich aufs Auto umsteigen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stuka (14. Februar 2013)

derkermit schrieb:


> Ich sag ja nicht, dass es keine schlimmeren Verbrecher gibt aber wenn da eh nichts passiert, warum dann überhaupt so nen Diebstahl melden? Nur wegen der Versicherung?
> 
> Was spricht denn dagegen so ne Bande mal hochgehen zu lassen? Darüber würden sich auch bestimmt nicht nur die Beklauten freuen...



Ich würde einen Fahrraddiebstahl IMMER melden. Ich weiß ja nicht wie es in anderen Regionen aussieht aber hier kann es immer mal passieren, dass man von der Polizei gestoppt wird und die Rahmennummer kontrolliert wird. Ich habe es sogar schon erlebt, dass die Polizei sich an einem Fahrradweg positioniert hat und sämtliche Räder die vorbeikamen kontrolliert haben.

Sicher gibt es viele Diebe, die Räder stehlen und ausschlachten. Aber ich schätze mal, die Anzahl an dummen Diebe, welche mit einem gestohlenem Rad noch durch die Gegend fahren ist auch nicht gering.
Sollte mal wieder ein Transporter mit gestohlenen Räder auftauchen können die Räder dem jeweiligen Besitzer zugeordnet werden, sofern dieser das Rad als gestohlen gemeldet hat.


----------



## derkermit (14. Februar 2013)

Stuka schrieb:


> Ich würde einen Fahrraddiebstahl IMMER melden. Ich weiß ja nicht wie es in anderen Regionen aussieht aber hier kann es immer mal passieren, dass man von der Polizei gestoppt wird und die Rahmennummer kontrolliert wird. Ich habe es sogar schon erlebt, dass die Polizei sich an einem Fahrradweg positioniert hat und sämtliche Räder die vorbeikamen kontrolliert haben.
> 
> Sicher gibt es viele Diebe, die Räder stehlen und ausschlachten. Aber ich schätze mal, die Anzahl an dummen Diebe, welche mit einem gestohlenem Rad noch durch die Gegend fahren ist auch nicht gering.
> Sollte mal wieder ein Transporter mit gestohlenen Räder auftauchen können die Räder dem jeweiligen Besitzer zugeordnet werden, sofern dieser das Rad als gestohlen gemeldet hat.



Also bei uns wird nur kontrolliert ob deine Beleuchtung am Fahrrad ordnungsgemäß funktioniert. Das wars dann aber auch schon wieder.
Als bei uns letztes Jahr drei Fahrräder aus der Garage geklaut wurden hat die Polizei das als "besonders schweren Fall des Fahrraddiebstahls" deklariert. 2 Wochen später war die Akte geschlossen weil die Chance, die Räder aufzufinden als zu gering angesehen wurde. Das wurde uns auch von vornerein gesagt. Also nichtmal in einem solchen Fall wird großartig nachgeforscht. Da gehts den kleinen Dieben, die die Bikes in der Nähe wieder verticken wahrscheinlich schlechter als den organisierten Banden.


----------



## Dddakk (14. Februar 2013)

Könnt ihr für euren Gesprächskreis mal in nem eigenen Dräd führen? Sonst guckt doch hier niemand mehr rein.
Danke!


----------



## kroiterfee (14. Februar 2013)

frogmatic schrieb:


> Du hast mal sowas von gar keiner Ahnung - wusstest du nicht dass die Automobil-Industrie Fahrraddiebesbanden mit Kastenwagen sponsert, damit die Ökospinner endlich aufs Auto umsteigen?


----------



## mdemo (21. Februar 2013)

am 17.02.2013 wurde mein Spezialized Demo auf recht perfide Art und Weise gestohlen. Die Art und Weise wurde in diesem Forum schonmal geschildert.

Angerufen mit unterdrückter Nummer,
vorbeigekommen,
Bei Probefahrt entwendet. 

Der Täter war ca. 25 Jahre alt mit bayrischem Dialekt. Tätowierungen auf den Händen und an der rechten Halsseite (rot/schwarz).

Er gab vor, aus dem Raum Furth zu kommen ...

Wer Hinweise zur Ergreifung des Täters liefern kann, schreibe bitte eine Email an [email protected] oder melde sich bei der PI Weiden i.d.Opf.

Es ist eine Belohnung ausgesetzt, die zur Überführung des Täters führt!!

weitere Einzelheiten zu dem Rad

http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeig...demo-8-2011-!!!gestohlen!!!/86547295-217-7219


----------



## holdedolde (21. Februar 2013)

Evtl. rückt ja der Mobilfunkanbieter Daten raus...


----------



## mdemo (21. Februar 2013)

holdedolde schrieb:


> Evtl. rückt ja der Mobilfunkanbieter Daten raus...



tja, mal sehen....


----------



## skaster (21. Februar 2013)

Rechtlich gesehen ist das natürlich kein Diebstahl, sondern Unterschlagung, du hast ihm das Rad ja freiwillig überlassen.
Hier kannst du schon mal sehen was deine Versicherung zu dieser Tat sagen wird.


----------



## antique (22. Februar 2013)

Und Du hast Dir keinen Ausweis von der interessierten Person geben lassen? 

Da ein Radl nicht von zwei Personen genutzt werden kann (Tandem ausgenommen) ist es immer sinnvoll bei Probefahrten entweder das Auto vom Interessenten oder den Ausweis (natürlich vorher nachschauen ob der Ausweis auch von der Person ist...) geben lassen. Wenn keine Sicherheiten vorhanden sind - dann gibts auch keine Probefahrt. 

Bedauerlich für Dich - aber Du bist leider zu einem erheblichen Teil selbst schuld an der Unterschlagung. 

Hoffentlich findet sich Dein Radl wieder ein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mdemo (22. Februar 2013)

antique schrieb:


> Und Du hast Dir keinen Ausweis von der interessierten Person geben lassen?
> 
> Da ein Radl nicht von zwei Personen genutzt werden kann (Tandem ausgenommen) ist es immer sinnvoll bei Probefahrten entweder das Auto vom Interessenten oder den Ausweis (natürlich vorher nachschauen ob der Ausweis auch von der Person ist...) geben lassen. Wenn keine Sicherheiten vorhanden sind - dann gibts auch keine Probefahrt.
> 
> ...



da hast du in allen Punkten recht....dem gibt's nichts hinzuzufügen


----------



## skaster (22. Februar 2013)

Matze1983 schrieb:


> Jep... Weil sein Rad Teilkasko versichert ist?!?


Die Teilkasko ist für die Regulierung beim KFZ der richtige Ansprechpartner, die Hausratsversicherung evtl. beim Rad. Das Ergebnis ist aber in beiden Fällen das Gleiche, es liegt kein Diebstahl und somit kein Grund zur Regulierung vor.
Gibst du eine Sache aus freien Stücken ab (auch wenn du im guten Glauben bist diese wieder zu bekommen) dann ist es kein Diebstahl. Wenn du jemanden dein Rad, Motorrad, Auto, oder auch einen Flugzeugträger zur Probefahrt überlässt und dich nicht absicherst, bleibst du auf dem Schaden sitzen.


----------



## MucPaul (22. Februar 2013)

Das mit der Versicherung wird kritisch sein. Die werden vorsorglich mal extra für Dich entweder den Beitrag erhöhen oder Schutzklauseln einführen. Das kannst also knicken.


Jetzt mal "Butta bei d'Fisch"...
Druck Deine Verkaufsannonce aus, nimm das Handy und geh zur Polizei und mache eine Anzeige.
Auf dem Handy siehst Du den Anrufzeitpunkt. Damit und mit der Anzeige der Polizei kontaktierst Du deinen Provider, damit der die Rufnummer raussucht. 
Wenn Du Glück hast, hat der Typ sein Handy im Europäischen Raum angemeldet und damit auch seine Addresse beim Kauf der (PrePaid)Karte angegeben. Zumindest muss er die Karte ja irgendwie bezahlt haben per Banküberweisung oder an der Theke. 

Damit hast Du gute Aussichten auf Erfolg. Beeile Dich, denn ansonsten ist der Typ und Dein Bike schon auf dem Weg in den Ostblock.


----------



## FlowinFlo (22. Februar 2013)

mdemo schrieb:


> Der Täter war ca. 25 Jahre alt mit bayrischem Dialekt.





MucPaul schrieb:


> Beeile Dich, denn ansonsten ist der Typ und Dein Bike schon auf dem Weg in den Ostblock.



Genau, der Typ wird jodelnd auf dem DH über die Grenze in den Ostblock radeln...


----------



## mikefize (22. Februar 2013)

Also der Hellste scheints schon mal nicht zu sein, wer solche Straftaten mit so offensichtlichen Tattoos begeht und dazu wohl auch noch in der Nähe des Wohnorts ... der ist einfach bescheuert.

Ich hoffe die Dummheit wird bestraft.


----------



## mdemo (22. Februar 2013)

Hey liebe Bikegemeinde, ihr habt alle recht und ich danke Euch sehr für Eure Beteiligung hier im Forum. Ich war sicher zu gutmütig, gutgläubig....und .... stimmtwohl ..... zu blöd.....
von daher, ... aber vielleicht kennt den Typen ja jemand. wie gesagt, das Halstatoo ist so schööööön rot mit dickem, schwarzen Rand.....(ein Stern....war teilweise verdeckt) die Hände so schöööön tätowiert. und er kommt aus dem Raum Cham....das ist gewiss. Also, wer den Typen kennt...bitte melden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mdemo (22. Februar 2013)

xylnx schrieb:


> vielleicht ist hier was passendes dabei ---> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=59370



thx, ich Schau mal durch


----------



## skaster (22. Februar 2013)

MucPaul schrieb:


> Naja, aber immerhin hat er seinen Meister in Dummheit gefunden. In Form des Verkäufers.
> 
> _"Man kann die Intelligenzlatte so tief setzen, wie man möchte. Irgendwann kommt einer völlig ahnungslos daher und hüpft fröhlich pfeiffend drunter hindurch."_
> (altes Indianersprichwort)


Ich glaube das ist dem TE mittlerweile bewusst. 
Ich hoffe trotzdem für ihn, dass dieses A*******h gefunden wird.


----------



## swe68 (23. Februar 2013)

_*ich habe alle relevanten Beiträge aus "GESTOHLEN !!! Specialized Demo 2011" hierher verschoben.*_


----------



## mountain_bitch (24. Februar 2013)

Hallo,
mir wurde mein Rad aus dem Keller geklaut! Stadt: Essen

Hier die Daten, Besonderheiten:

Hinterradfelge: Ein Nippel ist im Felgensitz eingerissen, man sieht Risse.
Es ist jeweils nur noch ein Aufkleber pro Felge angebracht. Rote Hope Pro2 Naben

Hebel der Gustav nicht mehr schwarz sondern lila, ausgeblichen.

Das Schwarz der Kefü ist auch nicht mehr so ganz da.

In der Boxxer sind blaue Staubdichtungen und ne harte Feder verbaut.

Der Rahmen ist nicht mehr orig. lakiert, sondern Rot mit grauen Applikationen. Hinterbau auch grau. Die Schriftzüge sind unter Lack! Am ganzen Rahmen hängen noch Reste von Panzertape, sowie eine GoPro Platte.

Hier mal Teileliste falls was bei ebay oder so auftaucht, bitte melden.
Rahmen:			Specialized	FSR Team Downhill
Dämpfer:			Marzocchi	Roco Air TST
Federgabel:			Rock Shox	Boxxer Team
Laufräder:	
Vorderrad Nabe:		Hope*		PRO 2 *für 20mm Achse
Vorderrad Felge:		ZTR			Flow
Vorderrad Speichen:	Sapim		CX- Ray
Vorderrad Reifen:	Michelin		Wild Rock'r
Hinterrad Nabe:		Hope*		PRO 2 *für 135mm Achse
Hinterrad*Felge:		ZTR			Flow
Hinterrad*Speichen:	Sapim		CX- Ray
Hinterrad Reifen:		Michelin		Wild Grip'r
Ritzel:				Shimano	108 (9-fach)
Kette:				SRAM		PG-970
Kurbel:				Truvativ		Hussefelt
Pedale:				DMR		V8
Kettenblatt			Shimano	Deore 38 Zähne
Kettenführung:		Roox*		Rollercoaster
Sattelstütze:			Easton		Ea-50
Sattelklemme:		Tune		Würger (Orange)
Sattel:				Selle Italia	SLR (Lila)
Lenker:				Truvativ		Husselfelt 680mm
Vorbau:				Truvativ		Hussefelt 40mm
Griffe:				Odyssey		Waffle Grip
Stuersatz			Hope		
Schalthebel			SRAM		X.7 (9 fach)
Schaltwerk			SRAM		X.7 (9 fach)
Vorderrad			Magura		Gustav M mit Sattelhalter für RS Boxer mit 190mm Bremsscheibe
Hinterrad			Magura		Gustav M mit Sattelhalter für 190mm Bremsscheibe
Schaltzüge			Jagwire		Titangrau







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## milanp1000 (25. Februar 2013)

ich weiß nicht ob das hier richtig ist aber das habe ich eben gerade gesehen... vielleicht hilft es jemandem...

http://www.kalaydo.de/kleinanzeigen/raeder-reifen/2x-28-rennrad-%3A-vorderrad-hinterrad/a/34623356/

LR die in der  Bonner Südstadt unter der Reuterbrücke gefunden wurden...

LG, Milan


----------



## 4mate (25. Februar 2013)

RR News


----------



## guckmalhierher (26. Februar 2013)

milanp1000 schrieb:


> ich weiß nicht ob das hier richtig ist aber das habe ich eben gerade gesehen... vielleicht hilft es jemandem...
> 
> http://www.kalaydo.de/kleinanzeigen/raeder-reifen/2x-28-rennrad-:-vorderrad-hinterrad/a/34623356/
> 
> ...



Du hättest dir die Arbeit sparen soll, die sind ja nur noch Müll


----------



## Deleted 224116 (26. Februar 2013)

Jetzt hats mich auch erwischt... nicht länger als 45 Minuten in nem Lokal gesessen, komme raus und abgeschlossenes Fahrrad ist weg.

SO NAIV zu glauben, wenns im Schein einer Telefonzelle steht, klaut es schon keiner.

Ich hasse alle Fahrraddiebe. Unglaubliche Wut und Trauer zugleich.
Besonders schmerzhaft weil ich mittelloser Student bin, der jeden Cent für Lebensmittel und Miete braucht. Zum Glück hab ich noch ne verrostete alte Möhre ohne Sattel rumstehen mit der ich hoffentlich fahren kann.

Daten zum geklauten Bike:


GEKLAUT IN: GÖTTINGEN, Niedersachsen
vor dem Lokal CHARLY MAX im Halbdunkel einer Telefonzelle,
ca. zwischen 21:00 Uhr und 22:00 Uhr

Abgeschlossen mit schwerem ABUS Schloß

2011er MTB FOCUS Whistler Disc
27 Gang Shimano
Farbe weiß,rot, schwarz
SKS Schutzblech HINTEN
Schwarze LENKERHUPE "Captn Sharky"
Halterungen für CATEYE Lichter HINTEN und VORNE
Sattelstütze Blackcomp
silberner Schnellspanner an Sattelstütze

Rahmennummer YF1154121

Neupreis ca. 500 Euro inkl. Schutzbleche

Ziemlich genau so wie dieses Modell: (kein original Bild)
Verändert: 
Schutzblech hinten, Lenkerhupe schwarz vorne
silberner Schnellspanner an Sattelstütze










Diebstahl wird zur Anzeige gebracht, gehe morgen zur Polizei, aber hoffnungen es wiederzusehen habe ich keine


----------



## Orwell (27. Februar 2013)

Mein Beileid! Evtl taucht es ja doch mal bei einer Kontrolle oder Durchsuchung wieder auf.  Das scheint ja eher ein Gelegenheitsdiebstahl gewesen zu sein. Was war das denn für ein Abusschloss, dass man unbemerkt mal schnell knacken kann? Ist vielleicht als Tipp für andere, was man nicht benutzen sollte ganz angebracht?

Grüße
Lars


----------



## Deleted 224116 (27. Februar 2013)

Orwell schrieb:


> Mein Beileid! Evtl taucht es ja doch mal bei einer Kontrolle oder Durchsuchung wieder auf.  Das scheint ja eher ein Gelegenheitsdiebstahl gewesen zu sein. Was war das denn für ein Abusschloss, dass man unbemerkt mal schnell knacken kann? Ist vielleicht als Tipp für andere, was man nicht benutzen sollte ganz angebracht?
> 
> Grüße
> Lars




Glaube nicht dass es einer geknackt hat, glaube dass derjenige es einfach weggetragen hat!!! bzw. mit Transporter vorgefahren, eingeladen und weg.

Anders kann ichs mir nicht erklären, dass es in so kurzer Zeit weg war.

Es war abgeschlossen aber nicht ANgeschlossen, weil es dort keine möglichkeit gab und ich dachte im hellen Schein der Telefonzelle wäre es sicher.
Ein fataler Irrglaube 

Also meine Theorie ist am ehesten, Transporter > Eingeladen > weg (evtl. ne Diebesbande), andere Möglichkeit wäre, weggetragen und in ein Haus der innenstadt rein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pizzaplanet (27. Februar 2013)

Jo da kann ich auch meine Motorradkette dran packen die so auf die schnelle nicht zu überwinden ist... bringt aber nix wenn man das Bike nicht irgendwo dran macht ausser das es 5kg schwerer wird.

Ich hoffe dann auch mal das ein paar Bikes hier wieder zu ihrem Rechtmäßigen Besitzer finden.


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (27. Februar 2013)

Auch mein Beileid!!! Aber nur ab- und nicht anschliessen ist schon etwas dämlich!


----------



## Deleted 224116 (27. Februar 2013)

Re4lJuNgLiSt schrieb:


> Auch mein Beileid!!! Aber nur ab- und nicht anschliessen ist schon etwas dämlich!



Den Fehler räume ich ein... muss man im zweifel etwas weiter laufen, wenn grad nix da ist wo man es anschließen kann.

Naja, am meisten bedrückt mich mittlerweile dass man total das Vertrauen in seine Mitmenschen verliert.


----------



## TicTacBike (1. März 2013)

Re4lJuNgLiSt schrieb:


> Auch mein Beileid!!! Aber nur ab- und nicht anschliessen ist schon etwas dämlich!



Schon sehr befremdlich, dass die Bestohlenen hier angegangen wird. 
Da denke ich immer an Frauen, die sich gern freizügig ankleiden, werden sie sexuell belästigt, wird gern behauptet, dass diese Frauen mit ihrer Freizügigkeit die Männer provozieren.


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (1. März 2013)

TicTacBike schrieb:


> Schon sehr befremdlich, dass die Bestohlenen hier angegangen wird.
> Da denke ich immer an Frauen, die sich gern freizügig ankleiden, werden sie sexuell belästigt, wird gern behauptet, dass diese Frauen mit ihrer Freizügigkeit die Männer provozieren.



Für den Mist extra hier angemeldet?


----------



## TicTacBike (1. März 2013)

Re4lJuNgLiSt schrieb:


> Für den Mist extra hier angemeldet?


Und was ist mit dir, hast du für deinen geschriebenen Mist dich hier angemeldet ? Wohl beim Biken etwas zu oft auf den Kopf gefallen was ?


----------



## Nasum (1. März 2013)

Oh gleich pöbeln, Re4lJuNgLiSt darf das der ist schon länger hier.


----------



## TicTacBike (1. März 2013)

Nasum schrieb:


> Oh gleich pöbeln, Re4lJuNgLiSt darf das der ist schon länger hier.


Oh echt, wer braucht denn seine befremdliche Meinung, du etwa ? Ach ja, ich vergaß, dass du dich hier schon sehr lange angemeldet bist. Ist so was wie ein ausgedachtes Privileg, um Shit schreiben zu dürfen ?


----------



## Nasum (1. März 2013)

Richtig So lang bin ich nun auch nicht hier.  Und nun ist gut, hier geht es um Gestohlene Bikes.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TicTacBike (1. März 2013)

Nasum schrieb:


> Richtig So lang bin ich nun auch nicht hier.  Und nun ist gut, hier geht es um Gestohlene Bikes.


Eben, daher hat dein geschriebenes Zeug sicher hier nicht zu suchen, während das von mir sehr wohl themenbezogen ist.


----------



## Nasum (1. März 2013)

Hammer, das hilft ihm weiter bei der Suche


----------



## 4mate (1. März 2013)

TicTacBike schrieb:


> Schon sehr befremdlich, dass die Bestohlenen hier angegangen wird.
> Da denke ich immer an Frauen, die sich gern freizügig ankleiden, werden sie sexuell belästigt, wird gern behauptet, dass diese Frauen mit ihrer Freizügigkeit die Männer provozieren.


Bei solchen haarsträubenden, völlig zusammenhanglosen Vergleichen scheint mir nicht,
 dass dir die Fähigkeit zu denken verliehen wurde 

Troll, schleich dich


----------



## TicTacBike (1. März 2013)

4mate schrieb:


> Bei solchen haarsträubenden, völlig zusammenhanglosen Vergleichen scheint mir nicht,
> dass dir die Fähigkeit zu denken verliehen wurde
> 
> Troll, schleich dich


Ich schreibe dir nicht vor, ob dein Gedankengang richtig oder falsch ist. Merkst du jetzt  den Unterschied zw. uns  oder ist es nötig es näher zu erörtern. 
Dein geschriebenes Zeug hatte ich schon öfter passiv im Forum gelesen, Gott sei Dank muss man sich nicht darüber äußern.

Leute als dämlich zu bezeichnen, weil sie ihr Fahrräder nicht angeschlossen haben. Also echt ihr seid wirklich zu oft auf die Birne gefallen, dumm ist nur, dass es euch nicht einmal auffällt


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (1. März 2013)

Hastes bald? Moralapostel!
Erstens habe ich geschrieben mein Beileid. Und ich habe Ihm nicht direkt dämlichkeit unterstellt und somit auch nicht persönlich angepisst. Das geile bei dem ganzen brainfu** hier ist: Selbst der Geschädigte hat das mit dem dämlich nicht so schlimm aufgenommen wie DU also nerv nich und nu back to topic


----------



## guckmalhierher (1. März 2013)

Re4lJuNgLiSt schrieb:


> Hastes bald? Moralapostel!
> Erstens habe ich geschrieben mein Beileid. Und ich habe Ihm nicht direkt dämlichkeit unterstellt und somit auch nicht persönlich angepisst. Das geile bei dem ganzen brainfu** hier ist: Selbst der Geschädigte hat das mit dem dämlich nicht so schlimm aufgenommen wie DU also nerv nich und nu back to topic



so wie ich es sehe, hast du mit dem unfug angefangen, aber egal. 
off topic - NOW


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peh (1. März 2013)

TicTacBike schrieb:


> Leute als dämlich zu bezeichnen, weil sie ihr Fahrräder nicht angeschlossen haben.


Das ist absolut unstrittig. Es ist dämlich, ein Rad nicht an einem festen Gegenstand anzuschließen. Es sei denn, man kann es im Auge behalten, was hier offensichtlich nicht der Fall war.


----------



## Deleted 224116 (1. März 2013)

peh schrieb:


> Das ist absolut unstrittig. Es ist dämlich, ein Rad nicht an einem festen Gegenstand anzuschließen. Es sei denn, man kann es im Auge behalten, was hier offensichtlich nicht der Fall war.



Richtig....

Da die Aussage mich selbst betrifft, kann ich dazu nur sagen, dass ich natürlich nicht dämlich bin, sondern mich einfach zu sicher gefühlt habe.
Dann passieren Fehler.
Das ist absolut menschlich. Zumal ich an dem Abend mit meiner Freundin schluss gemacht habe und daher wohl gerade geistig etwas abwesend - das kommt als erschwerender Faktor hinzu.

Im Nachhinein ärgere ich mich, dass ich es nicht *AN *sondern *NUR AB- *geschlossen habe. 
Das war ein doofer fehler, den man hätte vermeiden können.

Nichtsdestotrotz rechtfertigt das NATÜRLICH keinen Diebstahl.
Es relativiert auch nicht das Verhalten eines diebs in irgendeiner Weise.
Wir leben einfach in einer unfairen Welt und da passieren unfaire Dinge.

Man lernt ja daraus. Ich werde das Bike sicher nie wieder sehen, aber ich habe daraus gelernt noch aufmerksamer zu sein und noch weniger auf die Allgemeinheit zu vertrauen.

Deshalb braucht mich natürlich niemand dämlich zu nennen, aber ich nehme es jetzt dem Poster nicht übel, denn ich weiß wie er es gemeint hat.


----------



## mikefize (1. März 2013)

Die Kunst des Lesens scheint immer mehr verloren zu gehen. Er hat niemanden dämlich genannt, er hat gesagt, es sei dämlich, das Rad nicht angeschlossen zu haben. Über den Handelnden hat er kein Wort verloren.

Auch sehr kluge Menschen machen ab und an dämliche Dinge. Menschlich.


----------



## guckmalhierher (1. März 2013)

mikefize schrieb:


> Die Kunst des Lesens scheint immer mehr verloren zu gehen. Er hat niemanden dämlich genannt, er hat gesagt, es sei dämlich, das Rad nicht angeschlossen zu haben. Über den Handelnden hat er kein Wort verloren.



welche kunst ist es denn gemeint ? ich sehe keine, es sei denn, ich müsste mir sehr viel einbilden.



Re4lJuNgLiSt schrieb:


> Auch mein Beileid!!! Aber nur ab- und nicht anschliessen ist schon etwas dämlich!


wen ist es hier wohl gemeint ? 
ist doch eine billige und überhebliche art über den fahrradhalter zu urteilen oder nicht ? naja, sei's drum.


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (1. März 2013)

mikefize schrieb:


> Die Kunst des Lesens scheint immer mehr verloren zu gehen. Er hat niemanden dämlich genannt, er hat gesagt, es sei dämlich, das Rad nicht angeschlossen zu haben. Über den Handelnden hat er kein Wort verloren.
> 
> Auch sehr kluge Menschen machen ab und an dämliche Dinge. Menschlich.



da hammers, also doch noch jemand der die zeilen versteht wie sie gemeint sind, somit dann --> nuff said!

@ #whistler85 
poste es auch mal im lokalen forum, halte ebay und bikemarkt mal im auge nächste zeit, viel Glück evtl siehst du es ja wieder!


----------



## Tody (3. März 2013)

Transition Tr 450 ( Large ) Geklaut!
  Gabel: Fox 40
  Dämpfer: Fox Rc4
  Steuersatz: FSA 
  Schaltung: Sram X9
  Schalter: Sram x9
Bremsen: Magura Gustav M
  Kurbeln: Shimano Saint 
  Vorbau: Sixpack (Grün)
  Pedale: Sixpack Icon (Grün)

Felgen: Sixpack Kamikatze + Vice Naben (Grün)


  Mein Bike wurde gestern geklaut aus dem Keller. Ich wohne in Isny (88316) und hoffe das jemand vielleicht mein Bike erkennt

  Besonders auffällig ist die Bremse (Magura Gustav M) da sie von den Farben unterschiedlich ist.


500 Euro Finderlohn


  Danke



http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...78919436.74043.311918518921312&type=1&theater


----------



## paj881 (6. März 2013)

gestohlenes TREK 6500zx
Bike wurde in der Nacht von Sonntag auf Montag aus einer Tiefgarage in Bergisch Gladbach gestohlen.

auffälliges Merkmal sind der weiße Lenker und Vorbau. sonst alles original
Federgabel, RS Indy C
Seriennummer: WTL2239716F (7000195731405)


----------



## sub-xero (6. März 2013)

guckmalhierher schrieb:


> ist doch eine billige und überhebliche art über den fahrradhalter zu urteilen oder nicht ? naja, sei's drum.



So sind halt meine Leute hier im Forum einfach.  Versuche, es nicht persönlich zu nehmen.


----------



## 4mate (7. März 2013)

*Fahrräder im Wert von 78.000 Euro in Pfronten gestohlen - Täter verhaftet*


----------



## guckmalhierher (7. März 2013)

Carcass schrieb:


> Fahrrad klau lohnt sich für die denke ich schon. Da mmn ein Fahrrad schwieriger zu verfolgen ist als ein geklautes Auto. Wenn ich höre was am Gardasee mitlerweile geklaut wird hab ich schiss da Urlaub zumachen.



Letztes Jahr wurde dieses aufgepimptes Fully in Verona nach Alpentour mitten in der lebhaften Stadt geklaut. Mit einem Abus 5mm Seilschloss angeschlossen und wir saßen 70 m weiter mit Blick auf die Räder. 
Der Kumpel war noch hinter den Typen hergerannt und es fehlte ihm um die 20 cm bis zum Hinterrad, als ein Kerl an Fahrt gewann.

Das Rad kann man locker in Italien verkaufen und benutzen, ohne Angst haben zu müssen. Ich denke nicht, dass die deutsche Rahmennummer dort eine Rolle spielt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## morph027 (7. März 2013)

guckmalhierher schrieb:


> Der Kumpel war noch hinter den Typen hergerannt und es fehlte ihm um die 20 cm bis zum Hinterrad, als ein Kerl an Fahrt gewann.



Deswegen leg ich beim abstellen immer den schwersten Gang ein  Und am Stadtflitzer häng ich die V-Brakes aus...

Auf dass der Blitz die Affen beim sch**ssen trifft!


----------



## era (10. März 2013)

peh schrieb:


> Das ist absolut unstrittig. Es ist dämlich, ein Rad nicht an einem festen Gegenstand anzuschließen. Es sei denn, man kann es im Auge behalten, was hier offensichtlich nicht der Fall war.


Ich schließe mein Rad meistens mit einen Bügelschloß Trelock BS 510 ab.
Das Schloß hat 80 Euros gekostet und jemand hat mir schon gesagt es wäre eine schlechte investition.
Habe noch ein zweites um das vordere Laufrad zu sichern.
Es kann jedoch nie genug Sicherung geben..
Ein drittes wäre optimal 

Ich schüttel meinen Kopf wenn ich sehe wie höherwertige Bikes mit einen einfachen Spiralkabelschloß gesichert werden, was es den Dieben deutlich erleichtert.


----------



## dertutnix (11. März 2013)

ich habe eben eine interessante, aber hier unpassende diskussion gelöscht. bitte bleibt beim thema. weltanschauungen o.ä. könnt ihr gerne anderweitig und in geeigneten foren austauschen. danke für das verständnis.


----------



## Stuka (11. März 2013)

dertutnix schrieb:


> ich habe eben eine interessante, aber hier unpassende diskussion gelöscht. bitte bleibt beim thema. weltanschauungen o.ä. könnt ihr gerne anderweitig und in geeigneten foren austauschen. danke für das verständnis.


----------



## Tsun (13. März 2013)

Schweiz-Zürich-Glattzentrum ( Heute Abend 13.3.13)

Santa Cruz Highball mit Lefty(Fox RLC) gestohlen samt Schloss.
Weitere Angaben zum Bike:
- Sram XO Gruppe
- RockShox Reverb Sattelstütze
- Formula The One 
- WTB Silverado Sattel
- Easton Vorbau
- Easton Lenker

Ich hoffe auf die Schweizer IBC-Users hier im Forum.


----------



## Pizzaplanet (14. März 2013)

http://www.polizei.rlp.de/internet/...22-2222-2222-2222-222222222222,isDownload.pdf

der Link für die Registrierung des Fahrrades in RLP.

Für andere Bundesländer einfach "Farrad registrieren" bei google eingeben.


----------



## ouch (14. März 2013)

Heute vor einem Jahr aus meinem Keller in 04229 geholt.

'97er Giant MCM TEAM mit Cantisockel und Discaufnahme.

Das Dekor und der Klarlack sind auf dem Oberrohr weitesgehend abgeblättert.

Schaltauge ist verbogen.

Habe den Rahmen mit mattschwarzer Folie abgeklebt, ebenso alle Schriftzüge auf den verbauten Komponenten.

Lenker PRO XCR 
Vorbau Syntace Superforce 120mm
Steuersatz Ritchey WCS
Sattelstange KCNC Ti Pro Lite Scandium
Laufräder Mavic 317  XT-Naben
Bremsen XT 775
Kurbel Truvativ Stylo
Gabel Aprebic Evotech Carbon Disc only

Das Bild zeigt das Bike noch mit einer Kinesis XMAX450 und XT Kurbel

Auch wenn ich nicht daran glaube,aber wer knapp bei Kasse ist und was zum Standort des Rahmens beitragen kann -anonym per pn, bekommt per paypal  o.ä. ne fette Belohnung






Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Kessie (24. März 2013)

Erneute Post vom Staatsanwalt...derjenige, den die Polizei aufgegriffen hat., hat den Namen des Verkäufers rausgerückt. Das Rad dreht sich weiter.
Mal sehen ob noch rauskommt, wo Rad Nr. 2 abgeblieben ist. Es bleibt spannend.
Ich werde wohl noch 3x bei der Polizei anrufen müssen, bevor ich die Überreste meines Rades erhalte, wenn überhaupt.



Kessie schrieb:


> Im Juni habe ich euch von unseren gestohlenen Fahrrädern erzählt.
> Über das vorläufige Ende möchte ich euch auch informieren.
> 
> Gestern nach der Mitteilung, dass mein *Radon* aufgefunden wurde, sprach ich noch von Zeichen und Wundern, weil ich die Geschichte schon adacta gelegt hatte und ich verblüfft nur ein "Was?" raus brachte. Da die Polizei meinte es handle sich um ein fahrbereites Rad, waren meine Hoffnungen groß. Heute ist die Realität ernüchternd. Was noch von meinem ursprünglichen Rad übrig ist, offenbarte sich mir in der Asservatenkammer.
> ...


----------



## doc_snyder (25. März 2013)

ich hab auch Post vom Staatsanwalt bekommen. War kurz erschrocken, aber es war nur ein automatisches Schreiben wegen Verfahrenseinstellung...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## .floe. (2. April 2013)

> http://www.polizei.rlp.de/internet/m...isDownload.pdf
> 
> der Link für die Registrierung des Fahrrades in RLP.



Beim Durchlesen kommen mir Tränen in die Augen...zum Glück kann man bei der Polizei auch eine Teileliste des geklauten bzw registrierten Rads abgeben. Diese laienhaft zusammengesetzten Dokumente sollte man verbessern.


----------



## hazen (5. April 2013)

Mir wurde in der letzten Märzwoche der Keller aufgebrochen und mein 2008er Stumpi Comp entwendet. Sind noch alle Originalteile verbaut gewesen.

http://www.specialized.com/media/2008/bikes/9383-400_l.jpg
Rahmennummer: M7FK23012

Ich denke nicht, dass ich es wiedersehe.


----------



## Cevin89 (8. April 2013)

http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeig...stumpjumper-fsr/110581704-217-9025?ref=search


Weiß zwar nicht wo du wohnst, aber hier wird so ein Rad angeboten.


----------



## Tody (8. April 2013)

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...78919436.74043.311918518921312&type=1&theater


Mein Transition Tr 450 ist immer noch nicht aufgetauscht ich vermute das es sich in Leutkirch befindet 88316 im Allgäu
   Eventuell mit weißen Felgen..... hab letztens einen mit dem genau gleichen Rad dort fahren gesehen aber  er war sofort weg



Transition Tr 450 ( Large ) 2012
  Gabel: Fox 40
  Dämpfer: Fox Rc4
  Steuersatz: FSA 
  Schaltung: Sram X9
  Schalter: Sram x9
Bremsen: Magura Gustav M
  Kurbeln: Shimano Saint 
  Vorbau: Sixpack (Grün)
  Pedale: Sixpack Icon (Grün)

Felgen: Sixpack Kamikatze + Vice Naben (Grün) <-   Eventuell weiß..... hab letztens einen mit dem genau gleichen Rad dort fahren gesehen aber  er war sofort weg



gibt 1000 Euro Finderlohn sofort Bar auf die Hand


----------



## hazen (8. April 2013)

Cevin89 schrieb:


> http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeig...stumpjumper-fsr/110581704-217-9025?ref=search
> 
> 
> Weiß zwar nicht wo du wohnst, aber hier wird so ein Rad angeboten.



Hey Cevin89, hab vielen Dank für den Link. Ich hatte die letzten Tag auch immer geschaut, aber den hatte ich auch noch nicht. Das Bike aus seiner anderen Anzeige sieht aber auch potenziell gestohlen aus.
Soweit ich weiß, verbaut Canyon keine anderen Komponenten und normal ist da ne SRAM verbaut und keine XTR, andere Gabel, Laufräder etc. etc. 

Das trifft für das Stumpi auch zu, obwohl bei nem 2008er Model schon ein wenig umgebaut sein könnte. Allerdings auch andere Laufräder, Kurbel, Lenker etc.

Wie geht man denn am Besten mit sowas um? Anrufen und nach der Rahmennummer fragen wird ja kaum funktionieren.


----------



## Cevin89 (8. April 2013)

Wenn meins gestohlen werden würde und ich es dann bei Kleinanzeigen etc. sehen würde, dann würde ich nen Termin zum Anschauen ausmachen und mir noch nen Kumpel mitnehmen. Wenn es dann mein Rad wäre würde ich ne Probefahrt damit machen, damit es schonmal aus seinem Wohneigentum heraus ist. Anschließend würde ich die Polizei rufen. Dauert dann zwar länger bis ich das Rad bekomme, wegen Beweisstück etc.. Aber es wäre zumindest alles abgeklärt und würde seinen rechten Gang gehen. Nicht das man selber noch eine auf den Deckel bekommt wenn man von der Probefahrt nicht zurückkommt. Wie ich unseren "Rechtsstaat " einschätze, könnte ich dann auch noch wegen Diebstahl rangenommen werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ventizm (8. April 2013)

auch wenn ich´s ungern zugebe: aber sicherer und vor allem effektiver als von cevin beschrieben, kann man es wohl nicht machen.


----------



## Cevin89 (8. April 2013)

ventizm schrieb:


> auch wenn ich´s ungern zugebe: aber sicherer und vor allem effektiver als von cevin beschrieben, kann man es wohl nicht machen.



Danke .

Übrigens. Den mit dem Canyon und dem specialized hab ich mal angeschrieben heute Mittag, ob es noch zu haben ist und ob es dazu ne Quittung oder Rechnung gibt. Bis jetz kam noch keine Antwort


----------



## hazen (8. April 2013)

Cevin89 schrieb:


> Danke .
> 
> Übrigens. Den mit dem Canyon und dem specialized hab ich mal angeschrieben heute Mittag, ob es noch zu haben ist und ob es dazu ne Quittung oder Rechnung gibt. Bis jetz kam noch keine Antwort



 Da bin ich ja mal gespannt, was da rauskommt.

Genau wegen der Geschichte mit der möglichen Anzeige hab ich ja gefragt. 
Mir hatten sie schonmal ein Fahrrad geklaut und ich hab den Typen einfach während der Fahrt vom Rad gerissen und später angezeigt. Da hatte mich der vernehmende Polizist darauf hingewiesen und das sie so auch schwerer etwas machen können, weil dann Aussage gegen Aussage steht. 
Für mich ist es auch schwer das Fahrrad mal zu besichtigen, da ich mind 4 Stunden bis dahin brauche, sonst wäre ich deinem Plan gefolgt.


----------



## fregger87 (9. April 2013)

Pizzaplanet schrieb:


> http://www.polizei.rlp.de/internet/...22-2222-2222-2222-222222222222,isDownload.pdf
> 
> der Link für die Registrierung des Fahrrades in RLP.
> 
> Für andere Bundesländer einfach "Farrad registrieren" bei google eingeben.



sau geil, danke! werde ich gleich mal machen.


ich glaub ich hätte ihn nicht nur vorm rad gezogen! 
drück euch die daumen das vlt doch das ein oder andere bike zurückkommt. werde die aufen aufhalten ;-)


----------



## Cevin89 (9. April 2013)

hazen schrieb:


> Da bin ich ja mal gespannt, was da rauskommt.
> 
> Genau wegen der Geschichte mit der möglichen Anzeige hab ich ja gefragt.
> Mir hatten sie schonmal ein Fahrrad geklaut und ich hab den Typen einfach während der Fahrt vom Rad gerissen und später angezeigt. Da hatte mich der vernehmende Polizist darauf hingewiesen und das sie so auch schwerer etwas machen können, weil dann Aussage gegen Aussage steht.
> Für mich ist es auch schwer das Fahrrad mal zu besichtigen, da ich mind 4 Stunden bis dahin brauche, sonst wäre ich deinem Plan gefolgt.


 

Naja... dann glaub ich kaum das es sich dann um dein Bike handelt, wenn der 4 Std. Autofahrt weit weg wohnt. Ich oder wir weiß/wissen ja nicht wo dein Radl geklaut wurde. Und wenn sowieso ne andere Kurbel und so dran ist....  

Nichts desto trotz kam auf meine Anfrage immer noch keine Antwort.


----------



## hazen (9. April 2013)

Naja, das Fahrrad wurde professionell aus meinem Keller geklaut. Hier in der Gegend wird es sicher nicht mehr auftauchen. Normal werden die entwendet und innerhalb von 2-3 Tage zerlegt. Dann gehen die irgendwo hin.  Deswegen kann man eigentlich nur nach dem Rahmen Ausschau halten.


----------



## Cevin89 (9. April 2013)

hazen schrieb:


> Naja, das Fahrrad wurde professionell aus meinem Keller geklaut. Hier in der Gegend wird es sicher nicht mehr auftauchen. Normal werden die entwendet und innerhalb von 2-3 Tage zerlegt. Dann gehen die irgendwo hin. Deswegen kann man eigentlich nur nach dem Rahmen Ausschau halten.


 

Wohl wahr... Wohl wahr


----------



## Cevin89 (9. April 2013)

Also... der hat mir jetzt geschrieben das er ne Rechnung zum Bike hat.


----------



## hazen (10. April 2013)

Cevin89 schrieb:


> Also... der hat mir jetzt geschrieben das er ne Rechnung zum Bike hat.



Hm, dann ist es wohl auch nicht das Meine.  Aber danke nochmal fürs nachfragen. Hate auch malnen Kumpel mit unterdrückter Nummer anrufen lassen. Selbe Info und Aufgabe des Radsports wegen Bandscheibenvorfall. 

Da bleibt nur weiter zu hoffen, dass es mal auftaucht.


----------



## Cevin89 (10. April 2013)

Kein Problem.

Ich habe beruflich viel Freiheit das ich öfter mal aus jux und tollerei die Räder die hier eingestellt werden mit diversen Kleinanzeigen abgleiche.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ventizm (10. April 2013)

coole sache. falls du mal echt eins findest solltest, hoffe ich dass das dann auch vom besitzer honoriert wird.


----------



## Cevin89 (10. April 2013)

Belohnung ist schon was feines, aber ich glaube ich könnte sowas nicht annehmen. Zumindest nicht in der Höhe wie hier manche bieten.

Z.B. das eine Rad ich glaub das Transition.... 1000 Belohnung für Hinweise die zur Wiederbeschaffung führen. Soviel würde ich niemals annehmen auch wenn das Rad schweine Teuer wahr. Da würden auch im Verhältnis 100  reichen.

Neulich erst ein Handy gefunden und über den Telefonanbieter den Besitzer ausfindig machen lassen. Der hat mir dann sein Finderlohn in die Hand gedrückt und ich wollte das garnicht ( klar hats mich gefreut ), hatte dann ein schlechtes Gewissen das ich mir das aufdrücken lassen habe. 

Bin da wohl in der Hinsicht ziemlich gutmütig . Ich nehme einfach nicht gerne Geld dafür an, damit einer sein rechtmäßiges Eigentum wiederbekommt. 

Umgekehrt würde ich es komischer Weise anders machen. Ich wäre beim Finderlohn auch großzügig


----------



## GallahaanBiker (13. April 2013)

Hallo, habe mal den Thread verfolgt. Es ist wirklich erschreckend wieviele Bikes geklaut werden egal ob ab- an- oder eingeschlossen. Habe mein Bike immer mit einem Schloss mit Bewegungssensor und Schnittschutz angeschlossen. Sollte das Schloss oder Bike bewegt werden oder versucht werden das Schloss in irgendeiner Form zu manipulieren schreit das Ding mit 105db los bis das Schloss aufgeschlossen wird oder die Batterie leer ist.


----------



## Matthias32 (14. April 2013)

Wenn mein Bike geklaut werden würde und ich dass in einem Kleinanzeigenmarkt entdecken würde:
- Anrufen und Termin vereinbaren.
- Baseballschläger aus Alu einpacken.
- Und dann mal "vorsprechen" gehen: "Dass ist mein Bike und dass bleibt auch meins."

Klingt jetzt vielleicht etwas agressiv, aber so würde ich dass durchziehen.
Hatte mein Bike neulich Abends vorne im Garten angeschlossen stehen nach einer Tour und war hinten auf dem Grundstück beschäftigt, so dass ich es nicht sehen konnte.
Nebenan ein Mehrparteienhaus mit so ziemlich zwielichtigen Gestalten, die gerne meinen großen Garten bzw. Grundstück als Abkürzung verwenden.
Sehe dann dass da einer an meinem Bike auf meinem Grundstück rumfummelt. Ich hin und er sah mich voll erschrocken an.
Sagte nur: "Hast Du einen an der Bremse? Bist Du bescheuert? Dass ist mein Grundstück und mein Bike! Und Deine Flossen und Deine Füße haben hier nichts zu suchen!"
Fragte mich dann erschrocken, ob ich dass verkaufen will ...
Sagte dem, dass er nicht so aussieht,als ob er dass kaufen will und dass er sich vom Acker machen soll.

Nicht mal mehr auf dem eigenen Grundstück kann man sein Bike angeschlossen für eine Stunde abstellen.

Gruß


----------



## sachse1 (15. April 2013)

Hallo,
am WE in Dresden-Gohlis geklaut:
Radon Stage aus 2010 ( Schwarz) mit folgender Ausstattung
LRS Fun Works Naben rot mit DT Swiss-Felgen XR 400
Gabel RS Reba 120
Dämpfer Fox
Kurbel Race Face Deus
Sattelst., Vorbau, Lenker Syntace
Schaltwerk XT
Umwerfer SLX
Schaltgriffe XT
Schaltrollen und Kettenblattschrauben rot

Rennrad Specialized Allez comp ( Rot)
LRS Mavic Ksyrium
Ausstattung komplett Ultegra
Rahmen Alu, Gabel Carbon
Sattel SQ Lab

Ich glaube nicht, das ich irgendetwas davon wiedersehe, aber wenn jemand von euch mal einen Fahrraddieb zu fasssen kriegt, hau ihm bitte von mir eine mit rein.


----------



## hazen (15. April 2013)

GallahaanBiker schrieb:


> Hallo, habe mal den Thread verfolgt. Es ist wirklich erschreckend wieviele Bikes geklaut werden egal ob ab- an- oder eingeschlossen. Habe mein Bike immer mit einem Schloss mit Bewegungssensor und Schnittschutz angeschlossen. Sollte das Schloss oder Bike bewegt werden oder versucht werden das Schloss in irgendeiner Form zu manipulieren schreit das Ding mit 105db los bis das Schloss aufgeschlossen wird oder die Batterie leer ist.



Kannst du bitte mal nen Link zu so nem Schloss einstellen. Ich hab grad Herrn Google befragt und der spukte mir nur das aus. Das finde ich nicht gerade ausreichend. Wenn im Keller die Alarmanlage in der Nacht losgeht, dann kann das ne Weile dauern, bis mal jemand nachschaut. Mit 1-2 Schnitten ist das Schloss durch. 

Ist es eigentlich noch so, dass man je nach Fahrradwert auch ein entsprechendes Schloss besitzen muss, dass die Versicherung überhaupt zahlt?


----------



## GallahaanBiker (15. April 2013)

Habe genau dieses Schloss. habe es 2mal gekauft eines musste im Selbsttest daran glauben. Also für das anschliessen in einem Keller ect. würde ich es nicht nehmen oder zusätzlich das Bike mit einem schweren Motorradschloss anschliesen, denn dann brauchst du schon ne Flex was auf jeden Fall gehört wird. Es dient eher zur Abschreckung vorm Supermarkt usw. Soweit mir bekannt musst du dein Bike in deinem eigenen Keller, wenn dieser bbgeschlossen ist, nicht anschliessen da es dann ein Einbruch ist. Anders sieht es in einem gemeinschaftlich genutzten Fahrradkeller aus, da muss es an- bzw abgeschlossen weden. Mehr kann man auch eigentlich nicht tun.


----------



## v2Wy4 (19. April 2013)

Auch mein Bike musste jetzt leider dran Glauben.
So wie es geklaut wurde, bin ich es 2 Tage Gefahren, kam Grade aus der Werkstatt, der Dämpfer vom Service. Lenker, Vorbau, Stütze und Sattel neu.... Und jetzt: Weg >.<


*Scott Aspect FX-15, Fully aus 2007, Rahmengröße XL
Diebstahlort: Köln
Dienstahldatum: 16.04.2013*

Ausstattung:

- Gabel: Rockshox Tora 302, 100mm
- Dämpfer: Scott LCR mit Lenker Lockout, 110mm
- Lenker: Syntace Vector High5/Lowrider Alu, von 800mm auf 750mm gekürzt 
- Shifter: Shimano Deore 9-fach
- Griffe: Ergon GS2, Größe Large
- Vorbau: Syntace F149 90mm lang (hat unter einer der Klemmschrauben eine Breite silberne Macke!)
- Steuersatz: Ritchey WCS, gedichtet, 1 1/8"
- Spacer: Rot eloxierte Spacer von "Token", 5mm und 10mm Höhe
- Bremse: Avid XX Worldcup mit Magnesiumgehäuse und Carbonhebeln
=> Linker Bremshebel Defekt: lässt sich nach vorne drücken (lager ausgelutscht), weist zwei Tiefe Kratzspuren durch Gehäuse an der Front auf!!!
- Sattelstütze: Syntace P6 Alu
- Sattelklemme: Tune Würger rot eloxiert
- Sattel: SQlab 611 15cm breit
- Schaltwerk: Shimano XT 9-Fach, länger Käfig
- Umwerfer: Shimano LX 9-Fach, E-type
- Reifen: Continental X-King 2.2 Racesport
- Pedale: Contec Plattformpedale

Auffälligkeiten:

- Laufräder: AlexRims TD24 mit Shimano/scott Naben. Farbe: komplett schwarz, da Decals/Aufkleber entfernt wurden
- Kurbel: Shimano Deore (Kurbelarm schwarz und zerkratzt, großes Kurbelblatt ist Silber und nicht schwarz)
- Dämpfer knackt bei Belastung im Lockout
- Buchsen der Gabel ausgeschlagen = deutliches Lagerspiel
- Lackschäden an Oberrohr, Sitzrohr, Kettenstrebe und Ausfallende!!!


Auch hier gibt's natürlich eine Belohnung!
Wenn es jemand sieht, Hinweise bitte direkt an die 110 oder PM an mich, wenn jemand ein verdächtiges Angebot im Netz findet. Gerade die Avid xx worldcup mit dem defekten Hebel ist auffällig, ebenso wie der Dämpfer, der im Lockout knackt.

Danke!


----------



## MalteetlaM (21. April 2013)

Viellicht irre ich mich, aber ich meine hier gelesen zu haben, dass jemand ein ähnliches Rad gestohlen wurde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## seboo (23. April 2013)

Hallo!


Mir ist in den letzten Tagen (erst heute gemerkt) ein MTB aus dem Keller geklaut worden. Wohnort Düsseldorf-Oberbilk.

Hersteller/Modell: stevens f9 race, ca. von 2005, vollgefedert
Rahmenfarbe silber, überwiegend Shimano XT-Ausstattung, Scheibenbremsen Magura Louise, Felgen Mavic (schwarz), Naben Magura, Lenker syntace VRO, Gabel Manitou Skareb.

Viel Hoffnung habe ich nicht, dass dies hier was bringt, aber man soll nix unversucht lassen.


Vielen Dank, Gruß Sebastian


----------



## loxa789 (25. April 2013)

Muss mich leider auch hier melden.
Mir wurde mein schwarzes CANYON XC8 (2006) aus meinen versperrten Kellerabteil in Wien 22 Bezirk gestohlen.

Rad wurde mit viel liebe auf meine Bedürfnisse umgebaut.
geändert wurde:

Lenker Easton ea70
Hörnchen BBB
Schaltung Gripshift xo
Kassette XTR 9 fach
Vorbau: Syntace 99 (75mm)
Reifen Schwalbe Furios Fred (Schlauchlos) 

Polar Sensoren für Geschwindigkeit und Trittfrequenz.

Haltet die Augen offen.
lg Loxa789


----------



## T.T (26. April 2013)

Vielleicht kennt ja jemand, jemanden den eben solch ein Rad abhanden gekommen ist. Finde die Anzeige recht suspekt. 

http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeig...-gang-schaltung/114429631-217-1564?ref=search

Beste Grüße
T.T.


----------



## Cevin89 (26. April 2013)

Hier einmal ein Infobrief der Polizei-Mittelfranken.












Gruß Cevin


----------



## ventizm (26. April 2013)

ist ja nett gedacht, aber in der regel wird das eine halbe ewigkeit dauern bis die nach einem notruf mal vorbeischauen. die prioritäten liegen da wohl wo anders. und der tipp mit der holzlatte ist ja mal mehr als nur blödsinn.


----------



## Zentauri (26. April 2013)

Cevin89 schrieb:


> Hier einmal ein Infobrief der Polizei-Mittelfranken.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Irgendwie lächerlich... An ner Holzlatte festmachen und mit nem Bügelschloss sichern...  XDDDDDDD wenigestens ist es gut gemeint...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cevin89 (27. April 2013)

Ja das mit der holzlatte hab ich mir auch gedacht .

Ich poste wenn ich zeit habe später mal meine Lösung


----------



## philka1984 (27. April 2013)




----------



## philka1984 (27. April 2013)




----------



## philka1984 (27. April 2013)

Hätte gerne was gepostet, allerdings klappt weder das verlinken des gewünschten Artikels, noch lässt sich meine "leere" Nachricht löschen.  Nerv


----------



## 4mate (27. April 2013)

[U RL="http://http://www.quoka.de/fahrraeder/sonstige-fahrraeder/c5935a112514474/trek-top-fuel-9-9ssl.html"]
[/url][/quote][/quote]

http doppelt. Ändern, dann klappts. Keinen neuen Beitrag schreiben. Auf ändern klicken


----------



## <NoFear> (27. April 2013)

Holzlatte ist lächerlich...

aber sowas hält bombensicher: ABUS Bodenanker


----------



## Quayle (27. April 2013)

<NoFear> schrieb:


> aber sowas hält bobensicher: ABUS Bodenanker



Bodensicher, Bombenanker?

http://elektrowerkzeuge.makita.de/index.php?productid=6493753


----------



## <NoFear> (27. April 2013)

mit brachialer Gewalt und mit dementsprechendem Werkzeug bekommste ALLES locker aufgebrochen...

das hier könnt ich auch empfehlen http://www.looki.de/gfx/product/1/1612/additional/weapons/us/c4.jpg


----------



## Deleted 224116 (27. April 2013)

Quayle schrieb:


> Bodensicher, Bombenanker?
> 
> http://elektrowerkzeuge.makita.de/index.php?productid=6493753



naja wie bereits gesagt wurde, wenn du das entsprechende equipment hast, brichste jede Wohnung und Garage auf und klaust jedes Fahrrad.

Entsprechend Zeit und Unbeaufsichtigung des Objekts vorausgesetzt.


----------



## skottEY (27. April 2013)

Hallo Community, ich wende mich an euch da mir letzte Nacht mein Bike aus dem verschlossenen Keller gestohlen wurde. Es ist ein Cannondale Flash 29 Carbon (schwarz/weiss) weiße Lefty, FSA K-Force 2-fach Garnitur, Richey WSC Karbon Lenker, XTR SPD-Pedalen. Rahmennummer: ZM05055.
Ich würde mich über Nachrichten freuen falls ihr so ein Bike angeboten bekommt oder zufällig seht!!!! Gern auch Finderlohn!!!!

DANK schon jetzt! LG 

PS: Diebstahl in München am 26.04.2013


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (29. April 2013)

<NoFear> schrieb:


> Holzlatte ist lächerlich...
> 
> aber sowas hält bombensicher: ABUS Bodenanker



solange es Typen wie diesen hier gibt:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EiLSj84sGPQ"]abus bordo mit schlagschlÃ¼ssel geknackt - YouTube[/nomedia]

kann der Bodenanker noch so groß sein, es ist IMMER das Schloss welches das geringste Problem für einen gübten Dieb darstellt


----------



## Cevin89 (29. April 2013)

Naja... Das war jetz aber auch das günstigere Bordo was der da geknackt hat.


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (29. April 2013)

Dann google mal Polenschlüssel und was alles damit zu öffnen ist dann reden wir weiter


----------



## san_andreas (29. April 2013)

Trotzdem geht mir so eine öffentliche Anleitung für kriminelles Verhalten inkl. Verkaufsversuch auf den Sack.


----------



## Manson-007 (29. April 2013)

Aus dem Grund kaufe ich mir nur Bordos mit Kombizahlen


----------



## KarlHeinz81 (29. April 2013)

Was habt ihr (ihr Geschädigten) denn da für Kellerabteile wo die Fahrräder raus geklaut werden?

Vermutet ihr den Dieb im eigenen Haus? 

Wohnt ihr in einer dubiosen Wohngegend?

Bin jetzt nämlich doch recht besorgt um meine Bikes...

(Ganz normale vorurteilsfreie Fragen)

MFG


----------



## <NoFear> (29. April 2013)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Trotzdem geht mir so eine öffentliche Anleitung für kriminelles Verhalten inkl. Verkaufsversuch auf den Sack.



dito.


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (30. April 2013)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Trotzdem geht mir so eine öffentliche Anleitung für kriminelles Verhalten inkl. Verkaufsversuch auf den Sack.



So siehts aus deswegen haben wir auch das Video wieder und wieder auf youtube gemeldet ist denen aber egal.

Da Du nur Polenschlüssel googeln musst ist das ja kein Geheimnis, findes es hat eher was mit Aufklärung zu tun das ein Schloss noch so teuer sein kann und trotzdem nicht sicher ist.

Und wenn Du mir ein Verkaufsversuch unterstellen willst kann ich leider nicht mehr als müde lächeln, schliesslich wurde mir auf Grund solch einen "tollen Schlüssels" auch schon ein bike entwendet


----------



## Cevin89 (30. April 2013)

Ich glaube eher das er mit verkaufsversuch den ersteller des Videos gemeint hat ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (30. April 2013)

Genau ! Ich habe nich Re4lJuNgLiSt gemeint.


----------



## gomeros (7. Mai 2013)

Ich könnte , nachdem ich 7 Monate auf die Auslieferung meines neuen Canyon gewartet habe, ist mir heute Nacht mein erst am Samstag aus Koblenz abgeholtes Ultimate CF SLX aus meiner Garage in Essen gestohlen worden. 

Ich denke auf den üblichen Plattformen wird man so ein Komplett Bike momentan nicht anbieten können, wahrscheinlich nur als Einzelteile. Es wäre nett, wenn Ihr die Augen und Ohren offen halten könntet.
Bin für jeden Hinweis dankbar.

Stefan


----------



## Cevin89 (7. Mai 2013)

Das ist sehr ärgerlich....


----------



## Cevin89 (7. Mai 2013)

Re4lJuNgLiSt schrieb:


> So siehts aus deswegen haben wir auch das Video wieder und wieder auf youtube gemeldet ist denen aber egal.
> 
> Da Du nur Polenschlüssel googeln musst ist das ja kein Geheimnis, findes es hat eher was mit Aufklärung zu tun das ein Schloss noch so teuer sein kann und trotzdem nicht sicher ist.
> 
> Und wenn Du mir ein Verkaufsversuch unterstellen willst kann ich leider nicht mehr als müde lächeln, schliesslich wurde mir auf Grund solch einen "tollen Schlüssels" auch schon ein bike entwendet



Die Bordo Granit X Reihe bekommst mitn Polenschlüssel nicht auf.


----------



## Deleted 224116 (7. Mai 2013)

gomeros schrieb:


> Ich könnte , nachdem ich 7 Monate auf die Auslieferung meines neuen Canyon gewartet habe, ist mir heute Nacht mein erst am Samstag aus Koblenz abgeholtes Ultimate CF SLX aus meiner Garage in Essen gestohlen worden.
> 
> Ich denke auf den üblichen Plattformen wird man so ein Komplett Bike momentan nicht anbieten können, wahrscheinlich nur als Einzelteile. Es wäre nett, wenn Ihr die Augen und Ohren offen halten könntet.
> Bin für jeden Hinweis dankbar.
> ...



Mein Beileid!


----------



## san_andreas (7. Mai 2013)

...das Rad fährt wahrscheinlich am Wochenende in Moskau sein erstes Rennen...

Mein Beileid !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micha-L (7. Mai 2013)

gomeros schrieb:


> Ich könnte , nachdem ich 7 Monate auf die Auslieferung meines neuen Canyon gewartet habe, ist mir heute Nacht mein erst am Samstag aus Koblenz abgeholtes Ultimate CF SLX aus meiner Garage in Essen gestohlen worden.



Krass! Der/Die Täter müssen das gewusst haben. Wem hast Du so davon erzählt? Sowohl offline als auch hier im Forum? Oder hast Du es an so rumlungernden Assis vorbei in die Garage geschoben?

Ich hoffe Deine Hausrat bezahlt Dir den Schaden wenigstens.

Und wieso stellt man sowas dekoratives nicht das erste Jahr ins Wohnzimmer?


----------



## mpmarv (7. Mai 2013)

Das ist ja echt traurig, was hier teilweise für Bikes wegkommen :/

Ich könnte nicht schlafen, wenn meine Bikes nicht bei mir in der Wohnung stehen bzw. hängen würden.


----------



## Tody (7. Mai 2013)

Mein Transition Tr 450 (L) 2012 fehlt immer noch
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...78919436.74043.311918518921312&type=1&theater
Gabel: Fox 40
  Dämpfer: Fox Rc4
  Steuersatz: FSA 
  Schaltung: Sram X9
  Schalter: Sram x9
Bremsen: Magura Gustav M (verschieden farbige Bremshebel)
  Kurbeln: Shimano Saint 
  Vorbau: Sixpack (Grün)
  Pedale: Sixpack Icon (Grün)

Felgen: Sixpack Kamikatze + Vice Naben (Grün)




88316 Isny



Gibt sofort 2000 Euro Bar auf die Hand.... mir gehts eigenlich nur noch darum den Typ zu finden der es hat


----------



## mynoxin (8. Mai 2013)

Hi Leute, kurze frage mit Bericht:
Letztes we wurde mein Rad auf der Arbeit gestohlen, war draußen durch ein zahlenschloss (recht marode schon) gesichert. Mir war klar, dass es nur in der Umgebung sein kann, denn da wo ich arbeite kommen nur ortskundige Menschen lang. 
Hatte mich dann dazu entschieden innerhalb dieses kleinen Ortes einen Steckbrief überall hinzuhängen und habe am gleichen Abend auf meiner Arbeit eine Rundmail geschickt. In der Nacht meldete sich jemand und wusste wo mein Rad ist, dies war in einer Garage verschlossen. Die Person, der die Garage gehört, hatte die Polizei schon am Nachmittag informiert. Ich also nachts los und mein Rad geholt, der Polizei alles gemeldet und die meinten, sie würden sich nochmal melden, was sie heute getan haben. Spuren wollten sie eigentlich nehmen, dadurch, dass ich aber schon Gefahren bin wollten sie nun doch nich. 

Nun meine frage: WAS ZUM TEUFEL WOLLEN DIE NOCH VON MIR? 
Die stellen es anscheinend nicht ein, Täter kann aber sicher nicht ermittelt werden. Weiterhin habe ich es der Versicherung nicht gemeldet, da es erstens Wochenende war und zweitens ich den Aufruf im Dorf abwarten wollte.

Hat jemand von euch Erfahrung damit? Ich. In froh, dass meine Karre wieder da is, die sollen mich in Ruhe lassen. Danke.


mfg mynoxin


----------



## mightyEx (8. Mai 2013)

Auch wenn Du nicht direkt eine Anzeige aufgegeben hast, ist die Polizei verpflichtet eine bekannt gewordene Straftat aufzuklären (alles andere wäre Strafvereitelung im Amt). Die Anzeige wurde sozusagen "von Amts wegen" seitens der Polizei aufgenommen. Es obliegt der Staatsanwaltschaft die Anzeige ggfs. einzustellen oder Anklage zu erheben, wenn ein Täter ermittelt wurde.

Evtl. bekommst Du nachdem Du den Beamten vor Ort alles erklärt hast noch mal Post von der Kriminalpolizei. Entweder ist da ein Anhörbogen drin oder Du wirst als Zeuge noch mal zur Vernehmung vorgeladen.

Für die Polizei/Staatsanwaltschaft ist das Verfahren erst beendet, wenn entweder ein Täter ermittelt wurde oder alle Ermittlungsansätze erschöpft sind. Es gibt natürlich auch Ausnahmen - Mord verjährt z.B. niemals.

Das Du Dein Rad wieder hast, ist natürlich positiv, aber damit ist die Arbeit der Polizei noch nicht vorbei.


----------



## mynoxin (8. Mai 2013)

Ok, danke. Nervt nur 


mfg mynoxin


----------



## Micha-L (8. Mai 2013)

mynoxin schrieb:


> Ok, danke. Nervt nur
> 
> 
> mfg mynoxin



Also ich verstehe Dein Problem nicht.

DEIN Rad ist wieder da. Aber damit ist der DIEB ja noch nicht gefasst. Wer weiß, wieviele andere Räder er schon geklaut hat und noch klauen wird....

Du solltest also der Polizei bei dem Versuch helfen, den Täter zu finden.

Gruß,
Michael


----------



## mynoxin (9. Mai 2013)

Grundsätzlich kein Problem, aber: ich arbeite in ner Psychiatrie... Selbst wenn sie ihn finden oder als Dieb ausmachen können, passiert dem GARNIX, denn er hat einfach nix.
Aber von der Sache her habt ihr recht und ich kooperiere ja auch  keine sorgen


mfg mynoxin


----------



## Pete80 (9. Mai 2013)

mynoxin schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich kein Problem, aber: ich arbeite in ner Psychiatrie... Selbst wenn sie ihn finden oder als Dieb ausmachen können, passiert dem GARNIX, denn er hat einfach nix.



Ach so! DU kennst also sogar den Dieb von der Arbeit?! Und willst nun nicht, dass der von der Polizei ermittelt wird?! Bin ich der einzige, der findet, dass diese "Geschichte" zum Himmel stinkt?!


----------



## mynoxin (9. Mai 2013)

Du verstehst einiges falsch. Das halbe Dorf ist eine Klinik. Hier LEBEN Kranke Menschen. Ich kenne ihn natürlich nicht, die Chancen, dass der Dieb krank ist, sind jedoch relativ hoch. Nichtsdestotrotz kotzt mich das an. Schutzbefohlenen eine hauen ist strafbar, zu holen ist bei denen nix (oder was glaubst, wer das finanziert). Daher bin ich froh, dass ich es wieder habe. Den Finderlohn war es mir in jedem fall Wert!
Denk was du magst, ich kann nix dran ändern. Wenn der Täter gefunden wird: ok. Wenn nicht: kann ich nicht ändern.


mfg mynoxin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tob07 (9. Mai 2013)

Hallo, ich wurde heute leider auch Opfer eines bike-Diebstahls. Mein trengaDE custom aufgebautes bike wurde heute zwischen 7.30 uns 16.30 vor dem Eingang des internistischen Zentrums der Uni-Klinik Erlangen Ulmenweg 18 gestohlen. das bike ist dadurch auffällig, dass es mehrere eloxierte Kleinteile besitzt, unter anderem die Naben, speichennippel, ahead kappe, lenkergriffschellen, vorbauklammern...
bin über jeden Hinweis sehr dankbar, vielleicht hat ja jemand etwas gesehen. 

danke, grüße Tobias


----------



## mightyEx (9. Mai 2013)

tob07 schrieb:


> ...Mein trengaDE custom aufgebautes bike wurde *heute zwischen 7.30 uns 16.30* vor dem Eingang des internistischen Zentrums der Uni-Klinik Erlangen Ulmenweg 18 gestohlen.



Bei der Uhrzeit muss aber ein Fehler sein. Es ist noch nicht 16.30 Uhr. Du meintest wohl gestern 16.30 Uhr bis heute 07.30 Uhr. Passt dann aber auch nicht zum Zeitpunkt des Posts (02.47 Uhr).



tob07 schrieb:


> das bike ist dadurch auffällig, dass es mehrere eloxierte Kleinteile besitzt, unter anderem die Naben, speichennippel, ahead kappe, lenkergriffschellen, vorbauklammern...
> bin über jeden Hinweis sehr dankbar, vielleicht hat ja jemand etwas gesehen.



Bilder sind immer gut. Am besten ins Album hochladen und hier verlinken.


----------



## ChrisC (9. Mai 2013)

Schau mal wann er den Text geschrieben hat... 02:47 Uhr war für ihn also noch "heute".


----------



## mightyEx (9. Mai 2013)

ChrisC schrieb:


> Schau mal wann er den Text geschrieben hat... 02:47 Uhr war für ihn also noch "heute".



Ja, ich denke Du hast Recht. Anders macht es keinen Sinn.


----------



## tob07 (9. Mai 2013)

Hi!
Sorry ja natürlich gestern am 8.05, hatte nur Nachtschicht und in meiner Pause geschrieben, deshalb das heute 
Das Problem ist ja das ich eben kein aktuelles Bild von dem Bike habe, sieht vom Rahmen her so aus:
http://www.velobiz.de/Uploads/fc904c35-bbca-4429-8650-43a14c8569b3.jpg

Ist ja ein ralativ seltener Rahmen, daher wirds davon nicht sehr viele in Erlangen geben.
Wie gesagt, Besonderheiten sind die roten Naben und Speichennippel sowie diverse Kleinteile welche ich rot eloxiert habe: Vorbau Klemmschellen, Griffschellen, Ahhead-Kappe, und die kleinen Trenga Embleme am Rahmen.
Schaltwerk Shimano SLX, Kurbel Shimano LX, Schalthebel SLX, Bremsen, vorne Avid Code, hinten Juicy 5..

Vielen Dank nochmals! Hoffe das irgenwer etwas gesehen hat..


----------



## Brauseklaus (10. Mai 2013)

Hallo Forum-User.

Mir wurde heute (10.05. etwa 18Uhr) am helllichten Tag vor dem ATB-Sport Shop (am Aegi) in Hannover mein gerade erst fertiggestelltes CanyonGrand Canyon AL 9.9 gestohlen. 

Ich hatte das Bike an den FahrradstÃ¤nder direkt vor dem Laden (recht belebte FuÃgÃ¤ngerzone und HauptverkehrsstraÃe)  angeschlossen und war etwa 10 min im Laden. Als ich wieder raus kam, lag nur noch das durchgeschnittene Schloss am StÃ¤nder. Fahrrad natÃ¼rlich noch nicht versichertâ¦.eine absolute Katastrophe fÃ¼r mich. 

Jetzt hoffe ich auf eure Mithilfe, vielleicht sieht einer von euch das Fahrrad.

Marke: *Canyon* 

Modell: *Grand Canyon AL 9.9 (29â)*

RahmenNr.:A1L31268

Farbe: Schwarz/weiss

LaufrÃ¤der: DT-Swiss X1600 Spline (29â)

Reifen: Conti RaceKing Race Sport (2.2 29â)

Gabel: Fox Float CTD Evolution 100mm 29â

Bremsen: Shimano XT

Schaltung: Shimano XT 2x10

SattelstÃ¼tze, Vorbau, Lenker: Ritchey

Sattel: Selle Italia SL mit Ghost branding 

Pedale: Sudpin 3 S-Pro









*Besonderheit: 2x Aufkleber "IMMRSPTZ RacingTeam" am Ober und Unterrohr*

*



*


Die Wiederbeschaffung  ist mir 700â¬ wert!


----------



## Stuka (10. Mai 2013)

Brauseklaus schrieb:


> Hallo Forum-User.
> 
> Mir wurde heute (10.05. etwa 18Uhr) am helllichten Tag vor dem ATB-Sport Shop (am Aegi) in Hannover mein gerade erst fertiggestelltes CanyonGrand Canyon AL 9.9 gestohlen.
> 
> ...



Wir werden unsere Augen offenhalten


----------



## Deleted 224116 (11. Mai 2013)

Arme Socke!!! mein Beileid

Aber wie das in einer belebten Fußgängerzone passieren kann, gibt mir mal wieder zu denken.

Verlass dich auf niemanden und erwarte bloß keine Hilfe von irgendwem.
Trauriges Deutschland


----------



## tanteandi (11. Mai 2013)

Hallo Leute !

Gestohlen in Hamburg - Nedderfeld!

Super auffälliges    Bergamont  KIEZ Team   mit Spinergy AM Laufradsatz (...weisse Speichen)!


Rahmenfarbe   Weiss  
Reba ohne Decals


... es gibt eine "dicke" Belohnung!!!

Grüsse  Andi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JonnySXX (13. Mai 2013)

Hey Leute,

mir wurde in der Nacht vom Samstag (11.05.2013) auf Sonntag (12.05.2013) mein *Bergamont Big Air 7.2 *(Rahmengröße M) auf dem Campingplatz Kirchzarten bei Freiburg geklaut.

Es war mit einem weiteren Bike zusammengeschlossen.
Das Rad ist gerade mal fünf Monate alt, also noch recht neu.
Meine Bitte an euch, wenn ihr seht, dass irgendwo ein *Big Air 7.2* übertrieben günstig angeboten wird, dann meldet euch bitte bei mir.

Danke!


----------



## KaeptnNemo (13. Mai 2013)

Hallo zusammen !

Mein funkelnagelneues Bike (im Okt. gekauft, noch keine 50km gefahren)  ist mir am 30.4.2013 aus dem Keller bei einem Einbruch gestohlen worden !
Der Einbruch ereignete sich im Raum Nordholz/Cuxhaven.
Sollte jemand ein verdächtiges Bike sehen, bitte Nachricht an mich oder an dei Polizei Cuxhaven.
Das Rad unterscheidet sich vom Serienmodell durch die Variostütze Rock Shox Reverb und durch Plattformpedale.
Ich habe wenig Hoffnung, aber sollte jemandem ein verdächtiges Rad auffallen,bitte melden!!!!
Das Rad ist incl. dazugehöriger Rechnung von bunnyhop Hameln geklaut worden !!!!

Gruß von der Nordsee und danke für die Mithilfe !

Patrick


----------



## LeifMichelsen (13. Mai 2013)

Hallo Leute, jetzt erwischt es mich also auch erwischt. Da ich gerade umgezogen bin und nebenbei mein Staatsexamen durchziehe, stand mein Hardtail MTB solang im Keller einer guten Freundin unter. Sie ist gestern aus Ihrem Wochenendurlaub zurück gekommen, daher muss der Diebstahl an diesem WE erfolgt sein. Hier mal die Fakten: gestohlen wurde ein

Bulls Copperhead 2 Hardtail, in schwarz (mit weißen Akzenten an den Ausfallenden), komplette SLX Ausstattung. Auch Lenker und Sattelgedöns war keine teure Marke, sondern auch Bulls gelabelt, Federgabel Rock Shox Tora, Reifen vorne Schwalbe Nobby Nic, hinten Racing Ralph. Ich weiß, dass ist alles nichts besonderes, hat aber trotzdem (für einen Studenten) genug Geld gekostet und hat mir gepasst.

Das ganze passiert ist in Leipzig, Brockhausstraße. Das Rad stand in einem mit Vorhängeschloss verschlossenen Kellerabteil, Kellertür ebenfalls verschlossen. Hauseingang vom Hof (leider oft offen) und zum Hauseingang geht es durch eine meist verschlossene Durchfahrt. Das Rad war mit einem dicken Kettenschloss gesichert (Abus 80,- Klasse), allerdings aus Mangel an möglichkeiten nur an sich selbst (durch den Rahmen und das Hinterrad)...

Es gibt leider keine besonderen Merkmale am Rad. War 3 Jahre alt, gut gepflegt mit wenig Lackabplatzern. An den hinteren Ausfallenden muss es Spuren eines ehemals verbauten Gepäckträgers geben den ich da mal dran hatte. Die Bilder unten zeigen mein Rad am Haken (leider schlecht, aber das einzige dass ich derzeit finde) und ein repräsentatives Modell.

Vielen Dank schonmal für Eure Hilfe! Wie gesagt, bitte verschieben wenn es hier nicht herpasst. Gruß, Michael


----------



## BigVolker (13. Mai 2013)

Wird in Leipzig und Umgebung mit der Ausstattung sicher öfter rumfahren (meine Arbeitskollegin hat z.B. das gleiche), kann ich dir nur viel Glück wünschen.

Gruß
Volker


----------



## LeifMichelsen (13. Mai 2013)

BigVolker schrieb:


> Wird in Leipzig und Umgebung mit der Ausstattung sicher öfter rumfahren (meine Arbeitskollegin hat z.B. das gleiche), kann ich dir nur viel Glück wünschen.
> 
> Gruß
> Volker



Du wirst es nicht glauben, aber es IST wieder da! Danke für die guten Wünsche  Wir haben das ganze Haus und den Hof abgesucht. Als die Freundin dann nochmal erzählen wollte wie sie den Diebstahl bemerkt hatte, stand es dann wieder im Keller, zwar in einer anderen Ecke, aber da hatten wir vorher auch geschaut. Sie wollte mich sicherlich nicht verarschen, sondern war wirklich genauso perplex wie ich. Hätte sie ja sonst auch aufgeklärt... Also keine Ahnung was da jetzt los war... Es steht aber jetzt daheim in der Wohnung und wird sehr lieb gehabt. Danke trotzdem für Eure Hilfe und Anteilnahme! Bis bald


----------



## Deleted 224116 (14. Mai 2013)

Glückwunsch dass es wieder da ist... aber schon krass wie sich hier die Diebstähle wieder häufen.
Zumindest die Leute, die einen Diebstahl hier posten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tomarrow (14. Mai 2013)

san_andreas schrieb:


> ...das Rad fährt wahrscheinlich am Wochenende in Moskau sein erstes Rennen...
> 
> Mein Beileid !



Vorsicht, gleich kommt hier wieder die Rassismuskeule von den Weltverbesserern


----------



## jules.art (14. Mai 2013)

*Trailfox TF02 Trailcrew gestohlen!*
*Rahmennummer 3M62GO161, GrÃ¶Ãe S*

Das Bike wurde beim Abbauen der Ausstellung bei âRund um KÃ¶lnâ,
am 12. Mai 2013, gegen 17:50 Uhr auf dem Harry-Blum-Platz in KÃ¶ln
geklaut. Das Foto ist unmittelbar vor dem Diebstahl entstanden.
WIR BITTEN UM MITHILFE im GroÃraum KÃ¶ln und darum, auch im
Netz, in Foren und auf Radsportplattformen aufmerksam zu sein.
Der Dieb ist SÃ¼dlÃ¤nder, ca. 175 cm groÃ, krÃ¤ftig, trug an dem Tag graue
sportliche Kleidung, war aber wohl kein Biker. Polizeilich wurde natÃ¼rlich
auch schon alles aufgenommen.

VIELEN DANK FÃR JEDEN HINWEIS!!!
Jule







Ausstattung:
Rahmen: Hauptrahmen Carbon / Schwinge Alu
Gabel: Fox 34 Talas CTD FIT Performance 150mm
DÃ¤mpfer: Float CTD BV Performance
Kurbel: Race Face Turbine 24x36 w/Bash
Umwerfer/Schaltung: SRAM X9, 2x10-fach
Bremse: Avid Elixir 7, 200mm / 180mm
Lenker/Vorbau: Easton Haven
SattelstÃ¼tze: Rock Shox Reverb Stealth
LaufrÃ¤der: DT Swiss M-1800
Farbe: carbon/lime
integrated skeleton concept
Carbon-/Aluminium-Rahmen mit APS Technologie
Ausstattung: Trailcrew
26 Zoll / Full Suspension (Fully)
Modell 2013
Zum TF02


----------



## Deleted 224116 (14. Mai 2013)

Stell dich drauf ein dass du es nie wiedersiehst...

Was ich interessant finde, ist, dass man zu einer Personenbeschreibung mit Körpergröße in der Lage ist....ist er mit dem Bike davongelaufen bzw. gefahren?
Dem wär ich aber bis nach China hinterhergelaufen


----------



## jules.art (14. Mai 2013)

Die Personenbeschreibung stammt von einem Zeugen, der im Nachhinein aufgetaucht ist und den Dieb beobachtet hat. Der Zeuge hat aber nicht erkannt, dass gerade das Rad gestohlen wird. Ich bin natürlich bis nach China hinterher. Leider ohne Erfolg.


----------



## Manson-007 (16. Mai 2013)

Ater, wie kannst so ein Gefährt aus dem Augen lassen ?


----------



## davidhellmann (16. Mai 2013)

Manson-007 schrieb:


> Ater, wie kannst so ein Gefährt aus dem Augen lassen ?



Alter wie kann man immer so blöde Kommentare abgeben...
Ich glaube nicht das man immer 1cm neben seinem Rad stehen kann und wenn man gerade was ins Auto räumt ist das halt so... 

Dreist gewinnt halt... Wird sicher nicht zufällig gewesen sein...


----------



## jules.art (16. Mai 2013)

davidhellmann schrieb:


> alter wie kann man immer so blöde kommentare abgeben...
> Ich glaube nicht das man immer 1cm neben seinem rad stehen kann und wenn man gerade was ins auto räumt ist das halt so...
> 
> Dreist gewinnt halt... Wird sicher nicht zufällig gewesen sein...




danke!


----------



## Manson-007 (17. Mai 2013)

davidhellmann schrieb:


> Alter wie kann man immer so blöde Kommentare abgeben...
> Ich glaube nicht das man immer 1cm neben seinem Rad stehen kann und wenn man gerade was ins Auto räumt ist das halt so...
> 
> Dreist gewinnt halt... Wird sicher nicht zufällig gewesen sein...



Selber Schuld, wenn man so weit weg ist und das Rad nicht im Auge behalten kann.


----------



## jules.art (17. Mai 2013)

"So weit" ist gut... Es waren nicht mal 2 Meter und nur Sekunden. Der Typ hat uns gut beobachtet. Ich hoffe, dass dir sowas niemals passiert! Manchmal kann man eben noch so gut aufpassen. 

Und vielleicht nicht so vorschnell urteilen, wenn man kein genaues Bild über die Sache hat.
Ich freue mich über aufmerksame Augen . Dafür war ja eigentlich der Aufruf gedacht, ...


----------



## Manson-007 (17. Mai 2013)

jules.art schrieb:


> "So weit" ist gut... Es waren nicht mal 2 Meter und nur Sekunden. Der Typ hat uns gut beobachtet. Ich hoffe, dass dir sowas niemals passiert! Manchmal kann man eben noch so gut aufpassen.
> 
> Und vielleicht nicht so vorschnell urteilen, wenn man kein genaues Bild über die Sache hat.
> Ich freue mich über aufmerksame Augen . Dafür war ja eigentlich der Aufruf gedacht, ...



Was , 2 m ???? Der muss ja ein grosses Herz wie das eines Elefanten haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hupfnudl (17. Mai 2013)

Servus zusammen,

kommen diese beiden Räder irgendjemandem bekannt vor?

...

Zwei fast gleiche Fahrräder, fast die gleiche dubiose Beschreibung, zwei verschiedene Namen, beides Mal keine Rechnung auffindbar trotz Neukauf... irgendwie sketchy...

Falls es sich um ehrenwerte Verkäufer handelt: Nix für ungut, lieber einmal mehr hingeschaut


----------



## Tabletop84 (17. Mai 2013)

Da hat wohl jemand eine gespaltene Persönlichkeit.

Würde doch passen:



> Unbekannte stehlen Räder für Downhill
> 
> THALE/MZ - Bislang Unbekannte haben am Sonnabend in Thale in der Zeit zwischen 3 und 4.30 Uhr zwei Downhill-Räder der Marke Trek Session 8 gestohlen. Wie der 27-jährige Eigentümer der Polizei berichtete, befand er sich zum Zeitpunkt des Diebstahls auf der Hubertusinsel, um in seinem Auto zu übernachten. Die beiden Räder hatte der Mann auf dem Fahrradträger an seinem Pkw befestigt und diese zusätzlich mit einem Fahrradseilschloss gesichert. Der oder die unbekannte Täter durchtrennten das Fahrradschloss und entwendeten die beiden Räder aus der Halterung. Das Fahrradschloss wurde vor Ort gefunden. Der entstandene Schaden wird auf etwa 4 000 Euro geschätzt.
> 
> Die Polizei sucht in diesem Zusammenhang Zeugen und bittet um Hinweise unter der Telefonnummer 03947/4 62 91 oder -292 .



http://www.mz-web.de/archiv/Unbekan...nhill/HC-10-01-2012-7029555.71-43135356QB.htm

Update: Laut Polizei handelt es sich nicht um die in Thale entwendeten Räder!


----------



## Manson-007 (17. Mai 2013)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Da hat wohl jemand eine gespaltene Persönlichkeit.
> 
> Würde doch passen:
> 
> http://www.mz-web.de/archiv/Unbekan...nhill/HC-10-01-2012-7029555.71-43135356QB.htm



Sehr grosser Zufall, so viele Trek Session 8 wird es wohl nicht geben, ausserdem vom einem einzigen Anbieter.


----------



## Micha-L (18. Mai 2013)

Schon bei der Polizei gemeldet?


----------



## Hupfnudl (18. Mai 2013)

danke!


----------



## Spyme (19. Mai 2013)

Mir wurde vorgestern (17.05.2013) auch mein Merida Matts TFS 100-V TEAM in Magdeburg gezockt. Es war am Schaufenster (von dem ich 4m entfernt stand) angelehnt und mit nem Trelock  KS510 am Hinterrad / Rahmen abgeschlossen. Leider wurden die Scheiben am Vortag mit Werbung zugeklebt, so dass ich die unter Hälfte nicht mehr sehen konnte (was noch nicht in die Gewohnheit übergegangen ist). Derjenige muss als den Rahmen bzw. Sattel angehoben und geschoben haben. Bis zum Bemerken vergingen ca. 15min, wir sind auch mit dem Auto die Umgebung abgefahren und nen Notruf abgesetzt das evtl. in der Gegend jemand nen abgeschlossenes Rad durch die Kante schiebt.

Auffällig sind z.B. die nachträglich angebauten Pro XCR Griffe in weiß. Weiterhin sind 2 verschiedene Reifentypen montiert (vorn Original Merida Race, hinten Schwalbe Land Cruiser), 2 Fahrrad.de Aufkleber an Sattelrohr und hinterem Rahmen und RPC MTB Pedale in Silber. Verchromte Contec CBS Bremsschuhe mit grau / neongrünen Bremsbelägen hab ich ebenfalls verbaut. Am Lenker waren noch 2 Halterungen verschraubt, eine für ne B&M IXON Led und eine für Cateye. Das obere Rahmenrohr ist auf Höhe des Sattels ziemlich angekratzt vom Schloss. Die Originalen Bar-Ends sind nicht dran. Hinten und vorn waren Beavertail Halterungen für die Steckschutzbleche verbaut.

Rahmennummer trage ich nach, sobald ich sie in der Zettelwirtschaft gefunden habe. Falls also irgendwo Angebote sind oder jemand das Rad in MD oder Umgebung sieht (die TFS Team Edition hab ich 4 Jahren noch nie gesehen hier), dann freue ich mich über eine Nachricht.

Foto vom Original:






Daten: 

Rahmen:	
Bauart: Hardtail
Materialtyp: Aluminium
Material: 6061 Aluminium
weitere Merkmale: Typ Matts TFS-Comp-V

Gabel:	
Bauart: Federgabel
Federgabel:	
Federweg: 80 mm - 80 mm
Gabel:	
Marke: Merida
Typ: SR XCM-H-LO, Lockout

Schaltung:	
Schaltungstyp: Kettenschaltung
Anzahl Gänge: 24

Marke: Shimano
Typ: Deore
Umwerfer:	
Ausführung: 3-fach
Marke: Shimano
Typ: Acera

Schalthebel:	
Marke: Shimano
Typ: ST-EF 50

Kettenradgarnitur:	
Marke: Shimano
Typ: Acera

Innenlager:	
Marke: Shimano
Bauart: Cartridge

Kette:	
Marke: Shimano
Typ: CN-HG 50

Zahnkranz:	
Marke: Shimano
Typ: HG 40
Übersetzung: 11 Zähne - 32 Zähne

Bremsen vorne:	
Marke: Avid
Typ: SD3
Bauart: V-Brake

Bremsen hinten:	
Marke: Avid
Typ: SD3
Bauart: V-Brake

Bremshebel:	
Marke: Shimano
Typ: ST-EF 50

Lenker:	
Typ: XM Speed CEN, 31,8 mm
Bauart: Flat Bar
Material: Alu

Vorbau:	
Typ: XM Speed CEN
Bauart: A-Head
Material: Alu

Steuersatz:	
M10 Neck, A-Head

Sattel:	
Sporttourer Zoo Genuine Gel (mit Neongrünen Elementen und 2 kleinen Einrissen hinten)

Sattelstütze:	
Bauart: Patentstütze
Durchmesser: 31.6 mm
Typ: XM Speed CEN SB20
Material: Alu

Nabe vorne:	
Typ: Alloy QR
Nabe hinten:

Marke: Shimano
Typ: RM30-8

Felgen:	
Marke: Alex
Typ: Adventurer black / NC
Material: Aluminium
Bauart: Hohlkammer
Größe: 26 Zoll

Reifen vorne:	
Marke: Merida
Typ: Race
Größe: 26 Zoll

Reifenbreite: 2.1 Zoll

Reifen hinten:	
Marke: Schwalbe Land Cruiser mit Reflexionsband

Größe: 26 Zoll
Reifenbreite: 2.1 Zoll
Pedale:	
RCB MTB Silber


----------



## Deleted 224116 (19. Mai 2013)

Auch hier mein Beileid!

Übrigens genau derselbe Fehler wie in meinem Fall:
Angeschlossen aber nicht ABgeschlossen

Preislich wars ein ähnliches MTB wie bei dir


----------



## Cevin89 (21. Mai 2013)

http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeig...(gruen-schwarz)/119160043-217-4291?ref=search

dubiose Anzeige


----------



## andreas301 (21. Mai 2013)

Und der Typ hat gleich 2 dubiose "Montenbikes" im Angebot:

http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeig...ike-merida-(gruen-schwarz)/119218265-217-4291


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fregger87 (21. Mai 2013)

sofort anrufen nach bildern fragen und nach rechnung etc fragen. vlt auch spekulieren und die polizei vorort benachrichtigen.

habe ihn jetzt mal auf die zwei räder angefragt. hinsichtlich alter, rechnung und foto.
hast du inzwischen die rahmennummer rausgesucht?

chris


----------



## Yellowstone (21. Mai 2013)

fregger87 schrieb:


> sofort anrufen nach bildern fragen und nach rechnung etc fragen. vlt auch spekulieren und die polizei vorort benachrichtigen.
> 
> habe ihn jetzt mal auf die zwei räder angefragt. hinsichtlich alter, rechnung und foto.
> hast du inzwischen die rahmennummer rausgesucht?
> ...



Ist direkt bei mir um die Ecke, hab ihn auch mal angeschrieben, dass ich gerne ein paar Fotos und ne nähere Beschreibung haben will. Wenn was kommt, was zu dem Bike oben passt lass ich es Euch wissen.


----------



## fregger87 (21. Mai 2013)

dito der vermeintliche schweinehund 
ich hoffe das hier was rauskommt. bislang hab ich noch nichts bekommen.


----------



## bikeopa (21. Mai 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

am 16.05.2013 hat es mein Rotor Panik in Düsseldorf am hellichten Tag erwischt. War an einem Verkehrschild angeschlossen.
Ich glaube kaum dass ich es wiedersehen werde aber "die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt"

http://imageshack.us/a/img845/888/dscn5508s.jpg

Rahmen: Rotor Panik Nr. B-150777JM
Farbe: Matt Rot
Schaltung: Rohloff
Gabel Rock Shox Reba
Felgen: Mavic
Bremse: Magura Louise
Anbauteile: Tom Ritchey
Tretlager: Shimano XT
Sattel: Flite

Rad wurde mit Schutzblechen und Gepäckträger nachgerüstet. Reifen waren aktuell Geax Tatoo hinten / Conti Travel vorne.
Die hinteren Cantisockel sind abgeschliffen und huddelig überlackiert.

Aktenzeichen XY ungelöst: Für Hinweise die zur Wiederbeschaffung führen gibt´s ne Belohnung von  100.

Danke Euch

Gruß Bikeopa


----------



## Manson-007 (22. Mai 2013)

Wie ist das eigentlich mit diesem Fall ?

Vor ca. 1 Jahr hatte ich einen alten grünen Bianchi Stahl Rahmen bei Ebay günstig geschossen. Der VK hatte keine Papiere (der Rahmen ist ca. 25 Jahre alt), jedoch ließ ich den Rahmen gleich nach Lieferung bei der Polizei anhand der Rahmennummer checken lassen. Die Polizei teilte mir mit, dass der Rahmen nicht als geklaut gemeldet war.
Vor 5 Tagen hatte ich im Rahmen meiner Putzaktion diesen Rahmen bei ebay angeboten und prompt meldete sich ein Ebay-Mitglied, dass es sich um seinen Rahmen handelt. Als Beweis fügte er mir ein paar Bilder auf seinem FB-Account hinzu.
Nun zugegeben der Rahmen sieht seinem schon ziemlich ähnlich, aber auf die Frage ob er einen anderen Nachweis wie Rahmennummer erbringen kann, verneinte er. Die Bilder sollen als Beweis dafür reichen, dass der Rahmen ihn gehört.

Das kann ja wohl nicht sein oder ? Ich kann doch nicht einfach behaupten, der Rahmen wäre von mir geklaut, obwohl ich den Eigentumnachweis erbringen kann.

Heute hatte ich den VK kontaktiert und er meinte, dass er den Rahmen damals von einem Privatmensch in seiner Stadt gekauft hatte, die Adresse hat er leider nicht mehr im Kopf.


----------



## Cevin89 (22. Mai 2013)

Einfach nicht beachten den Doldi. Du hast nachgefragt damals bei der Polizei und es ist nicht gestohlen gemeldet. Und mit Bilder beweisen.....? Tz tz tz. Das sagt garnichts aus. Also einfach nicht beachten den Vogel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tabletop84 (22. Mai 2013)

Ohne Rahmennnumer oder sonstige Details kann er viel behaupten. Ist schließlich kein Unikat, oder!?


----------



## friendo (22. Mai 2013)

Manson-007 schrieb:


> Wie ist das eigentlich mit diesem Fall ?



Also jetzt ohne im Gesetz rumzuwühlen und einfach der Logik folgend: würde ich, wenn er nicht die 
Rahmennummer hat und auch sonst keine besonderen Merkmale am Rahmen vorhanden sind, die 
er dir nennen kann, den Rahmen so wie du es vorhattest, bei Ebay verkaufen und fertig. Dumme Sache, 
wenn es wirklich seiner ist, aber ohne Beweis kann ja jeder kommen.

Zur Sicherheit vllt. noch die Mails, die du mit dem Verkäufer ausgetauscht hattest, sichern.


----------



## Manson-007 (22. Mai 2013)

Ja, ich war heute noch mal mit dem Rahmen bei der Polizei und hatte den genau so geschildert. Sie sind der Meinung, dass so lange er keien Besitznachweise vorlegen kann und so lange der Rahmen nicht als gestohlen gemeldet ist, schulde ich ihn keine Antwort.
Danke für eure Meinungen.


----------



## Rolf1962 (22. Mai 2013)

müsste nen Chip im Rahmen geben mit der Funktion 'find my bike' mit kartenanzeige und entfernungsmelder usw. 
wann wird sowas endlich entwickelt?
ist echt schlimm dass ich mein rad nur noch in der Wohnung weggesperrt ist und unterwegs man nicht mal schnell wo einkehren kann ohne Angst ums Bike  haben zu müssen. 
Allerdings sind Schnäppchenjäger bei ebay auch diejenigen die einen Markt für Diebe schaffen


----------



## Schokokeks1 (22. Mai 2013)

Mein Univega Slopestyle wurde geklaut !!! Bitte helft mir es zu
finden ! Es gibt auch einen finderlohn
gestern gegen 10:45 und 11:45 wurde mein Univega RAM XF 922
Prototyp von 2014 geklaut.
das bike ist besonders auffälig wegen dem Rahmen( Prototoyp
einelstück) und wegen den grünen griffen blauer vorderen felge und
roten hinterer felge.
Das bike wurde in Frankfurt Am main In Bornheim an der IGS Herder
geklaut.
Partlist:
ist jetzt schaltung dran : xt mit roten alu rädchen
gabel ist argyle rct
bremse:elixir 5
kurbel:shimano slx mit gusset 36t
pedale : ns aerial
vorderes laufrad: spank tweet felge auf formula nabe
Hinteres: halo sas felge auf mavic nabe
sattel : united fat seat
stütze : leafcycles big stick
mäntel: continental race king super sonic
lenker + vorbau : truvativ boobar 780/20 und truvativ hussefelt , ich
glaube 50 mm
dämpfer: fox rp23
griffe: odi longneck
sattelklämme:reverse , iwas
Bitte hilft mir


----------



## skaster (22. Mai 2013)

Rolf1962 schrieb:


> müsste nen Chip im Rahmen geben mit der Funktion 'find my bike' mit kartenanzeige und entfernungsmelder usw.
> wann wird sowas endlich entwickelt?
> ...



http://www.golem.de/news/helios-fahrradlenker-mit-blinker-licht-und-gps-1305-99370.html

Es gibt ja solche Entwicklungsversuche


----------



## Tabletop84 (22. Mai 2013)

ja gut aber was macht man wenn das Signal in der Stadt aus einem Wohnblock kommt? Die Polente wird wohl kaum zig Wohnungen wegen einem Fahrrad durchsuchen.


----------



## Deleted 224116 (22. Mai 2013)

Schokokeks1 schrieb:


> Das bike wurde in Frankfurt Am main In Bornheim an der IGS Herder
> geklaut.



Lern draus und fahr nicht wieder zur schule mit nem prototypen bike von 2014


----------



## Rolf1962 (22. Mai 2013)

Das Rad wird ja mal bewegt werden, und sei es wenn es verhökert wird. Apples i Produkte und die Androiden sicher auch lassen sich ja so auch wieder auffinden.
Nur so mit dem Lenker wo man dem Chip nachträglich selber reinstecken soll kann der Dieb diesen ja auch entfernen weil nicht fest verbaut.


----------



## Manson-007 (22. Mai 2013)

Rolf1962 schrieb:


> Allerdings sind Schnäppchenjäger bei ebay auch diejenigen die einen Markt für Diebe schaffen



So eine dämliche Aussage !
Wenn ich mir eine Mikrowelle bei Ebay ersteigere, soll ich nun auch damit rechnen, dass das Gerät auch geklaut wurde.... Ach ja, Babyflaschen kann man bei Ebay auch ersteigern 
Demnach darf ich meine rechtmäßig erworbenen Sache auch nicht bei Ebay anbieten. 
Willst du danach auch das Internet verbieten ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rolf1962 (23. Mai 2013)

ich hab ja nicht von normalen Käufern gesprochen, sondern von den Schnäppchenjägern die offensichtlich illegale Ware möglichst billig haben wollen. da wird nicht nachgedacht ob sowas geht, ein fast neues Rad oder Handy für die Hälfte vom üblichen. Hauptsache sparen und sich dann wundern wenn Bandenmäßig geklaut wird. Man schafft hier einen Markt, und das ist nicht dämlich sondern Sprachgebrauch von Polizei und Staatsanwaltschaft!


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (23. Mai 2013)

na dann!


----------



## Schokokeks1 (23. Mai 2013)

kann mir einer sagen wo es solche illegale märkte in ffm gibt?
ich würde da gerne mein rad suchen...


----------



## Glitscher (23. Mai 2013)

Das Ding is sicher schon lange an der A5 vertickt und im tiefsten Osten Europas "zuhause". Schade drum.


----------



## Schokokeks1 (23. Mai 2013)

find ich auch schade weil es erst 1 tag alt war


----------



## Glitscher (24. Mai 2013)

http://www.sz-online.de/sachsen/hoc...raeder-in-leipzig-sichergestellt-2580669.html

Vielleicht für den Einen oder Anderen ein Grund mal bei der Polizei nachzufragen was denn da so gefunden wurde?! Vielleicht löst sich ja so mancher Fall. Wunder solls ja geben;-)


----------



## jojo2 (24. Mai 2013)

wo ich grad den thread hier seh:

ein entourage stand nach den dirtmasters 
mit einer superkette gesichert auf dem lauten parkplatz rum
einer von der security hat das dann abtransportiert

vielleicht hat der besitzer es ja bereits wieder
aber vielleicht auch noch nicht...


----------



## KaeptnNemo (6. Juni 2013)

Aktueller Zwischenstand:
mein Rad ist am Montag von der Polizei beschlagnahmt worden und wir mir nächste Woche wieder übergeben... angeblich sei es in gutem Zustand ! Ich warte gespannt ab !

Gruß,

Patrick




KaeptnNemo schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen !
> 
> Mein funkelnagelneues Bike (im Okt. gekauft, noch keine 50km gefahren)  ist mir am 30.4.2013 aus dem Keller bei einem Einbruch gestohlen worden !
> Der Einbruch ereignete sich im Raum Nordholz/Cuxhaven.
> ...


----------



## Freerider1504 (6. Juni 2013)

@KaeptnNemo

Wie hast du nachgewiesen, dass es dein Radl ist? Rechnung wurde doch auch mit entwendet, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cevin89 (6. Juni 2013)

Und vor allem, wie ist es wieder aufgetaucht unter welchen Umständen ????


----------



## Tesla71 (6. Juni 2013)

KaeptnNemo schrieb:


> Aktueller Zwischenstand:
> mein Rad ist am Montag von der Polizei beschlagnahmt worden und wir mir nächste Woche wieder übergeben... angeblich sei es in gutem Zustand ! Ich warte gespannt ab !
> 
> Gruß,
> ...



Guter Zustand bedeutet bei der Polizei glaube ich, daß die Beleuchtung funktioniert und die Katzenaugen noch dran sind.  



Spaß beiseite. Klingt soweit schon mal erfreulich!


----------



## KaeptnNemo (6. Juni 2013)

Es wurden Modifikationen vorgenommen, die markant waren (Revox Reverb Sattelstütze, Plattformpedale, etc.), dadurch war es schnell erkennbar, dass es mein Rad war !
Kopie der Rechnung konnte ich mittlerweile vom Händler bekommen und damit auch mein Eigentum nachweisen.
Die Täter des Wohnungsdiebstahls wurden gefasst und bei Wohnungsdurchsuchungen sind ein paar wenige Dinge wieder aufgetaucht, so auch das Rad !

Gruß,

Patrick


----------



## Freerider1504 (7. Juni 2013)

Freut mich für dich, dass dein Radl wieder aufgetaucht ist 

Du solltest dir für die Zukunft aber überlegen, ob du die Originalrechnung im Keller aufbewahrst?


----------



## KaeptnNemo (7. Juni 2013)

Die Rechnung war nicht im Keller, sondern im Arbeitszimmer....
Meine Wohnung ist ja auch mit leergeräumt worden....






Freerider1504 schrieb:


> Freut mich für dich, dass dein Radl wieder aufgetaucht ist
> 
> Du solltest dir für die Zukunft aber überlegen, ob du die Originalrechnung im Keller aufbewahrst?


----------



## Fixie-Noob (7. Juni 2013)

Mein Bike wurde mir heute in* Bremen* gestohlen. Falls es jemand sehen sollte, würde ich mich freuen, wenn man mir Bescheid gibt oder gleich der Polizei in Bremen..
Es handelt sich um ein* Scott OTG 20* Singlespeed. Schwarz, mit auffälliger, weißer Schrift auf dem ganzen Rahmen und den Felgen (wie auf den Bildern zu sehen). Sattel ist jetzt bloß weiß, größeres, silbernes Kettenblatt und schwarze Kette sind dran.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grzimek (10. Juni 2013)

Hallo zusamen, jetzt hat es mich auch erwischt.
Mir ist vergangenen  Freitag (7.6.13) mein Fully in Wuppertal - Elberfeld geklaut worden. Das Bike sollte so wohl nur ein mal in Wuppertal  rumfahren. Es ein dunkelgraues Bionicon Edison 2 von 2011 mit weißer und  neongrüner Beschriftung, schwarzer Gabel mit doppelten Gabelbrücken, schwarze SRAM X9-Kurbeln, weißes X9  Schaltwerk hinten, graue Avid Elixier R Scheibenbremse, X-Fusion  Dämpfer, blaues Knopfchen am Lenker, silberne Clic-Pedale. 
 Bin für jeden Tip dankbar und wer das Rad findet, bekommt natürlich einen Finderlohn!


----------



## Tabletop84 (12. Juni 2013)

Bikepark Winterberg mal wieder:

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...643066.1073741827.412633073065&type=3&theater

Frage mich warum das denen jedes Jahr passiert und sie keine Singerungsvorkehrungen treffen!?


----------



## cytrax (12. Juni 2013)

Für die ohne FB:

Bikepark Winterberg · 24.623 gefällt das
vor etwa einer Stunde in der Nähe von Winterberg · 

* Folgende Bikes wurden heute Nacht beim Einbruch gestohlen!!!Bitte teilen und auf der ganzen Welt verbreiten!!! 
 Belohnung 5000 Euro!!! Hinweise die zur Wiederbeschaffung des  gestohlenen Materials u. zur Ergreifung der Täter führen!! Rechtsanwalt  W.Seidensticker 02981-92090 nimmt Hinweise entgegen und versichert seine  Verschwiegenheit gegenüber den Hinweisgebern!!!
 1. Bergamont Big Air 9.3, Gr. M Rahmennr.WS3K01861
 2. GIANT Reign SX Gr. M Rahmennr.GV207910
 3. GIANT Reign SX Gr. M Rahmennr.GW218560
 4. GIANT Reign SX Gr. M Rahmennr.GU217095
 5. GIANT Reign SX Gr. M Rahmennr.GV207880
 6. GIANT Reign SX Gr. L Rahmennr.GS205227
 7. GIANT Reign SX Gr. L Rahmennr.GS212967
 8. GIANT Reign SX Gr. L Rahmennr.GU209252
 9. GIANT   Reign SX Gr. L Rahmennr.GT209251
 10. GIANT  Glory 1 Gr. M Rahmennr.GR211046
 11. GIANT  Glory 1 Gr. M Rahmennr.GT214223
 12. GIANT  Glory 1 Gr. M Rahmennr.GS206399
 13. GIANT  Glory 1 Gr. L Rahmennr.GX218476
 14. GIANT  Glory 1 Gr. L Rahmennr.GZ207786
 15. Bergamont Straitline Team Gr. M Rahmennr.WS3K00562
 16. Bergamont Straitline Team Gr. L Rahmennr.WS3K02457
 17. Bergamont Straitline Team Gr. L Rahmennr.WS3K00311
 18. Wheeler Eagle 20 
 19. Wheeler Eagle 30 
 20. Kundenbike Kona Stab Nr. folgen noch
 21. Kundenbike Spezialized Demo 8 Nr. folgen noch
 22. Kundenbike Bergamont Straitline Team Nr. folgen noch

 Es wurden desweiteren 6 GoPro Helmcams White,Silver und Black Edition entwendet!!



*


----------



## mikefize (12. Juni 2013)

Das is echt ne riesen *******. Aber wie kann man denn da nur auf eine Videoüberwachung oder ähnliches verzichten. Das ist doch Wahnsinn.


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (12. Juni 2013)

zumal es nicht das erste mal war :/


----------



## Tabletop84 (12. Juni 2013)

Also wenn man SportgerÃ¤te fÃ¼r ~ 50000â¬ in so 'nem Schuppen lagert um den nachts weit und breit kein Mensch ist sollte man schon fÃ¼r ein paar tausend â¬ Sicherheistsvorkehrungen treffen. Einfache Alarmanlage reicht da ja wohl nicht.


----------



## mikefize (12. Juni 2013)

So viel muss man gar nicht investieren, habe letztens erst nem Freund dabei geholfen, im Laden ne Videoüberwachung zu installieren. Nichts dolles, aber reicht vollkommen aus mit vier Kameras, Bewegungsmeldern und einem Server, der die Sache überwacht. Hat summa summarum keine tausend Euro gekostet.

Aber das ist jetzt OT. Fakt ist, die Räder sind weg und das ist zum Kotzen.


----------



## Harvester (12. Juni 2013)

Und wie gut ihr deren Sicherheitsvorkehrungen kennt....


----------



## mikefize (12. Juni 2013)

Naja, mit nem ordentlichen Überwachungssystem bekommt man mit, wenn da jemand rumwerkelt, ganz einfach.


----------



## sic_ (12. Juni 2013)

War doch in Beerfelden nicht anderst.
Holzschuppen, vorhängeschloss und fertig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Harvester (13. Juni 2013)

Nur das hier eben nicht nur ein Vorhängeschloß an der Tür war...


----------



## Pizzaplanet (13. Juni 2013)

Videoüberwachung mit bewegungsmeldern und damit verbunden dann alamierung per SMS oder Anruf wenn das Teil auslöst.
Dann kann man sich das ganze spektakel auch noch Live anschauen ;-)

kostet wirklich nicht die Welt.


----------



## Tabletop84 (13. Juni 2013)

Ja eben sowas kostet heute nicht mehr allzuviel und sie hatten ja die chance letzten Jahr daraus zu lernen. Das Problem bei dem Gelände ist halt das eine normale Alarmanlage nix bringt weil die niemand hört.


----------



## mightyEx (13. Juni 2013)

Dat jibt doch schon preiswerte WLAN-IP-Cam's, die man lediglich noch mit dem Internet (z.B. WLAN-Router) per Funk verbinden muss. Somit kann man am Anus der Welt sehen, wenn etwas entscheidendes vor der Cam passiert (mit entsprechender Software lässt sich auch eine Alarmierung basteln). Die Einrichtung ist auch keine Kunst. Kostet auch nicht die Welt (is sogar schon für Privatleute interessant). Sowas hätte ich mir schon lange installiert - bei den Werten.


----------



## mikefize (13. Juni 2013)

Wie gesagt, erst kürzlich für den Laden eines Freundes installiert und eingerichtet.

4 IP Cams mit Bewegungsmelder, verbunden mit nem Wlan-Router an dem wiederum ein Server hängt. Das System kann über ein Webinterface von jedem anderen Rechner oder Handy scharfgemacht werden. Sobald dann die Bewegungsmelder etwas registrieren setzt der Server per VOIP einen Anruf an eine vordefinierte Nummer ab, versendet einige Mails an die Mitarbeiter mit einem Link zu einem Livestream und gleichzeitig startet die Aufnahme.

Ich hoffe mal, dass daraus gelernt wird...


----------



## Tabletop84 (13. Juni 2013)

vorher:







nacher:






Schon hart wenn man bedenkt dass die Täter wenn sie weit weg im Osten oder in Teilen verscherbeln locker mehr als 50k machen.

Wenn der Bikepark nicht versichert ist haut das auch ein ganz schönes Loch in die Kasse...


----------



## CONNEX8M (13. Juni 2013)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> vorher:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Jau, oder der "Deutsche" im Dorf nebenan die Teile aus dem Trikot kloppt und bei EBAY verbimmelt...


----------



## Tabletop84 (13. Juni 2013)

Ich glaub nicht dass die über bekannte Plattformen engeboten werden. Jeder Bestohlene hier im Thread hat doch sicher Auto-Suchen bei Ebay laufen und es kommt nie was. Ich denke das sind Profis die schonmal in Wibe zugeschlagen haben und verticken das weiter an Hehler und irgendwie wirds dann unter der Hand an denn Mann gebracht. Weil selten von Ost nach West verkauft wird hilft dann auch die Rahmennummer nix.


----------



## Saitex (13. Juni 2013)

Wurde da wirklich konsequent das eine Modell an Bike ausgelassen? Nicht so viel Wert oder alt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manson-007 (13. Juni 2013)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Ich glaub nicht dass die über bekannte Plattformen engeboten werden. Jeder Bestohlene hier im Thread hat doch sicher Auto-Suchen bei Ebay laufen und es kommt nie was. Ich denke das sind Profis die schonmal in Wibe zugeschlagen haben und verticken das weiter an Hehler und irgendwie wirds dann unter der Hand an denn Mann gebracht. Weil selten von Ost nach West verkauft wird hilft dann auch die Rahmennummer nix.



Da brauchst du nicht so weit zu fahren. Sobald das Rad Deutschland verlässt, spielt die Rahmennummer im Ausland keine Rolle mehr, spricht du kannst das Rad in der Schweiz ohne Probleme verkaufen, weil es in der Schweiz nicht als gestohlen gemeldet ist.


----------



## CONNEX8M (13. Juni 2013)

Manson-007 schrieb:


> Da brauchst du nicht so weit zu fahren, sobald das Rad Deutschland verlässt, spielt die Rahmennummer im Ausland keine Rolle mehr, spricht du kannst die Fahrräder in der Schweiz ohne Probleme verkaufen, weil das Rad in der Schweiz nicht als gestohlen gemeldet ist.


 
Ohne Probs...

wer bitte ist hier in Deutschland schon einmal angehalten, und die Rahmenummer geprüft worden? Bei mir noch nie.

Die Gefahr erwischt zu werden ist so klein wie ein Flohfurz, und wenn, dann kommt das Argument: "Flohmarkt gekauft bei Russen, war teuer, 290 Euro!"

Und bitte, wann taucht schon einmal die Exekutive im Wald oder auch beim Weltcup auf?


----------



## Saitex (13. Juni 2013)

Warum wird hier von Deutschlandweit geredet? Ich dachte immer es gebe eh nur Datenbanken pro Bundesland und keine übergreifende. Ist das falsch? Gibt es eine Datenbank für alle Bundesländer?


----------



## Tabletop84 (14. Juni 2013)

CONNEX8M schrieb:


> Ohne Probs...
> 
> wer bitte ist hier in Deutschland schon einmal angehalten, und die Rahmenummer geprüft worden? Bei mir noch nie.
> 
> ...



Das ist mir schon klar nur wirst du in der Schweiz oder ähnlichen Ländern bei dem Verkauf von mehr als 20 neuen Bikes schon öfter auf Rechnugen etc. angesprochen werden und die mtb-welt ist auch nicht groß. Da muss nur einer der das über fb mit Wibe mitgekriegt hat jemand kennen dem das verkauft werden soll. Ginge natürlich trotzdem aber im nicht-deutschsprachigen Ausland ist der Verkauf von Hehlerware in dem Bereich sicher viel einfacher.


----------



## Manson-007 (14. Juni 2013)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Das ist mir schon klar nur wirst du in der Schweiz oder ähnlichen Ländern bei dem Verkauf von mehr als 20 neuen Bikes schon öfter auf Rechnugen etc. angesprochen werden und die mtb-welt ist auch nicht groß. Da muss nur einer der das über fb mit Wibe mitgekriegt hat jemand kennen dem das verkauft werden soll. Ginge natürlich trotzdem aber im nicht-deutschsprachigen Ausland ist der Verkauf von Hehlerware in dem Bereich sicher viel einfacher.



Hehlerwaren zu verticken werden überall und die müssen nicht gleich 20 St. verkaufen, sondern immer 1 Bike. Wenn der Preis gut it, fragen die wenigsten nach der Rechnung. 
Zu glauben, dass alles nach Osten wandern würden hat oft mit Vorurteilen zu tun. Demnach wandern jährlich einen Großteil der geklauten Fahrräder dorthin, schon mal gefragt, wie die Leute sich dort so was leisten können ? 
MTB sind in Polen oder Rußland nicht mit Deutschlad zu vergleichen und ganz sicher kein Volkspsort.


----------



## Fixie-Noob (14. Juni 2013)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Ich glaub nicht dass die über bekannte Plattformen engeboten werden. Jeder Bestohlene hier im Thread hat doch sicher Auto-Suchen bei Ebay laufen und es kommt nie was. Ich denke das sind Profis die schonmal in Wibe zugeschlagen haben und verticken das weiter an Hehler und irgendwie wirds dann unter der Hand an denn Mann gebracht. Weil selten von Ost nach West verkauft wird hilft dann auch die Rahmennummer nix.



Auto-Suchen bei Ebay? Magst du mir mal bitte erklären, wie das geht? Auch wenn die Chance gering ist, würde ich sie doch gerne nutzen wollen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tabletop84 (14. Juni 2013)

Musst bei der Suche auf "erweiterte Suche" oder so gehen und dann den Haken bei "Suche speichern" aktivieren. Dann kriegst du immer eine Email wenn ein Artikel der Auf deinen Suchbegriff passt eingestellt wird.



Manson-007 schrieb:


> Hehlerwaren zu verticken werden überall und die müssen nicht gleich 20 St. verkaufen, sondern immer 1 Bike. Wenn der Preis gut it, fragen die wenigsten nach der Rechnung.
> Zu glauben, dass alles nach Osten wandern würden hat oft mit Vorurteilen zu tun. Demnach wandern jährlich einen Großteil der geklauten Fahrräder dorthin, schon mal gefragt, wie die Leute sich dort so was leisten können ?
> MTB sind in Polen oder Rußland nicht mit Deutschlad zu vergleichen und ganz sicher kein Volkspsort.



Wenn du dich da mal nicht täuschst. Auf polnischen dh-Rennen ist das Materialniveau fast identisch mit denen in Deutschland. Da gibt's schon die entsprechende Nachfrage.


----------



## CONNEX8M (14. Juni 2013)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Das ist mir schon klar nur wirst du in der Schweiz oder ähnlichen Ländern bei dem Verkauf von mehr als 20 neuen Bikes schon öfter auf Rechnugen etc. angesprochen werden und die mtb-welt ist auch nicht groß. Da muss nur einer der das über fb mit Wibe mitgekriegt hat jemand kennen dem das verkauft werden soll. Ginge natürlich trotzdem aber im nicht-deutschsprachigen Ausland ist der Verkauf von Hehlerware in dem Bereich sicher viel einfacher.


 
Da magst du ausnahmelos Recht haben. Neben dem Studium bin ich Taxi gefahren, habe als Trainer über 20 Jahre in Studios verbracht, was mir da alles angeboten wurde... War immer der Meinung das halb Deutschland von Dieben beherrscht wird.

Ich denke einmal, das die Bikes nicht mehr auftauchen. Ich kenne einen ähnlichen Fall aus dem Bekanntenkreis, ist zwar schon lange her, aber da haben die Früchtchen mit einem Sattelzug mal eben in der Nacht ein Motorradgeschäft komplett geleert.

In einem anderem Fall wurde eine ganze Sattelzugladung Plasma Bildschirme über Nacht aus dem LKW gestohlen...

Solche Dinge sind lange vorbereitet, kann sogar sein, das die Diebe selbst dort Kunden waren, um sich ein Bild zu machen.

Die zu fassen wird eher ein glücklicher Zufall werden... Leider


----------



## Deleted 224116 (14. Juni 2013)

In dem Bikepark Winterberg wurden doch schonmal welche geklaut vor nicht all zu langer Zeit.

Offenbar hat man aus den fehlern nicht genug gelernt.... sonst hätte man ja bessere schutzmaßnahmen ergreifen können.

Ich denke man kann davon ausgehen dass es dieselben Leute waren, oder zumindest haben sie sich das abgeschaut vom ersten Diebstahl.


----------



## Zaskar01 (14. Juni 2013)

Welche Massnahmen schweben dir denn in einem Ã¶ffentlich zugÃ¤nglichen Bikepark vor?

Minenfelder, selbstschussanlagen, Delta-Force als Wachpersonal, ElektrozÃ¤une, WachtÃ¼rme?

Wachleute und Absperrungen werden schon vorhanden sein, jedoch wird sich kein Wachmann fÃ¼r 5 â¬ / H brutto irgendwelchen Dieben in den Weg werfen. Genausowenig wird man unverhÃ¤ltnismÃ¤ssige Schutzmassnahmen treffen ( jetzt wird die Versicherung sicherlich Nachbesserung verlangen (TÃ¼ren, Fenster usf-. vergittern bspw.) jedoch sind die Banden spezialisiert un dlernen bzw. passen sich stÃ¤ndig an.


----------



## Deleted 224116 (14. Juni 2013)

Zaskar01 schrieb:


> Welche Massnahmen schweben dir denn in einem öffentlich zugänglichen Bikepark vor?
> 
> Minenfelder, selbstschussanlagen, Delta-Force als Wachpersonal, Elektrozäune, Wachtürme?
> 
> Wachleute und Absperrungen werden schon vorhanden sein, jedoch wird sich kein Wachmann für 5  / H brutto irgendwelchen Dieben in den Weg werfen. Genausowenig wird man unverhältnismässige Schutzmassnahmen treffen ( jetzt wird die Versicherung sicherlich Nachbesserung verlangen (Türen, Fenster usf-. vergittern bspw.) jedoch sind die Banden spezialisiert un dlernen bzw. passen sich ständig an.



Gute Frage... ich bin kein Wachschutz-Beauftragter, deswegen kann ich nur mutmaßen.
Aber wenn man solche Geldwerte mit fahrradschlössern in einer Waldhütte stehen hat, muss einem doch klar sein, dass man irgendwas anderes tun MUSS.

Natürlich muss es vom finanziellen Aufwand in Relation zum Geldwert der zu schützende Objekte stehen.
Im zweifelsfall die Bikes mehr in urbaner Gegend parken, wo sie vllt durch entsprechende Zäune /Gebäude geschützt sind. Dann muss man sie halt jeden Morgen in der Saison zum Gelände transportieren.

Kommt immer noch billiger als wenn sie einmal geklaut werden!


----------



## Zaskar01 (14. Juni 2013)

Auf den Bildern sieht mir der Lagerraum nicht aus wie eine Waldhütte. 

Ich denke doll mehr als ne Alarmanlage, im Boden tief verankerte Schloss bzw. Fahrradhalter, stärkere Schlossketten wüsste ich in solchen Fällen nicht.

In Berlin wurden schon komplette Radunterstände am Stück gestohlen, passten wohl genau auf die 13,40 m eines normalen Plattenaufliegers.


----------



## Deleted 224116 (14. Juni 2013)

Das von der waldhütte hab ich auch nur von den anderen übernommen.... keine ahnung wo das ding genau steht


----------



## Zaskar01 (14. Juni 2013)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=638693 hier sieht man den "Schuppen" mit gefliesst und stabil schaut er schon aus.


----------



## Harvester (14. Juni 2013)

whistler85 schrieb:


> Das von der waldhütte hab ich auch nur von den anderen übernommen....




und genau da liegt das problem....


----------



## N1tro (16. Juni 2013)

Hey Leute,
mir wurde gestern mein Giant Glory DH0 2009 aus dem Fahrradkeller IN FREISING gestohlen! Das bike hat mehrere blau eloxierte Teile (Vorbau,Pedalen,Speicehnnippel) sowie einen markanten Kratzer im linken Standrohr.
Falls jemand irgendwelche Hinweise hat, bitte meldet euch bei mir per PM. Es gibt auch einen angemessenen Finderlohn !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cryo (16. Juni 2013)

Tja, leider muss ich auch hier posten. In der Nacht von gestern auf heute wurde mein Alutech Fanes Enduro v3.0 in schwarz aus dem angeblich sicheren Fahrrad-Schuppen der Jugendherberge Hochspeyer gestohlen. 

Markant ist eine Schramme/Kratzer am linken Tauchrohr.

Falls jemand etwas gesehen hat bitte PM an mich. Es gibt Finderlohn!

Danke


----------



## Manson-007 (16. Juni 2013)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Wenn du dich da mal nicht täuschst. Auf polnischen dh-Rennen ist das Materialniveau fast identisch mit denen in Deutschland. Da gibt's schon die entsprechende Nachfrage.



Echt Mag schon sein, dass beim polnischen DH-Rennen das Materialniveau gleich ist, nicht destrotrotz wird diese Sportart nicht für die Breitemasse wie hier in DE geeignet sein, weil die Teile immer noch zu teuer sind.

Ich kenne 2 polnischen Ing., die je einen 2. Nebenjob ausübern müssen, um finanziell über die Runden zu kommen. Ich kann mir nicht vortstellen, dass die übrigen viel mehr verdienen, sodass sie sich diesen teueren Sport leisten können.


----------



## Tesla71 (17. Juni 2013)

cryo schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 253574
> 
> Tja, leider muss ich auch hier posten. In der Nacht von gestern auf heute wurde mein Alutech Fanes Enduro v3.0 in schwarz aus dem angeblich sicheren Fahrrad-Schuppen der Jugendherberge Hochspeyer gestohlen.



Erst mal mein Beileid. Ich hoffe, Du bekommst es wieder. 

Über die Jugendherberge war ein Bericht in der letzten DJH-Zeitschrift. So wie ich das herausgelesen habe, hat im Endeffekt doch jeder, der Zugang zu einem Herbergszimmer hat, somit auch Zugang zum Fahrrad-Schuppen, oder gab es dafür nochmal eine extra Karte/Schlüssel?

Was sagt denn die Jugendherberge dazu? War Deines das einzige, was in der Nacht geklaut wurde?


----------



## cryo (17. Juni 2013)

Tesla71 schrieb:


> Erst mal mein Beileid. Ich hoffe, Du bekommst es wieder.
> 
> Über die Jugendherberge war ein Bericht in der letzten DJH-Zeitschrift. So wie ich das herausgelesen habe, hat im Endeffekt doch jeder, der Zugang zu einem Herbergszimmer hat, somit auch Zugang zum Fahrrad-Schuppen, oder gab es dafür nochmal eine extra Karte/Schlüssel?
> 
> Was sagt denn die Jugendherberge dazu? War Deines das einzige, was in der Nacht geklaut wurde?



Danke für dein Beileid 

Es gibt für den Fahrradschuppen einen Extra-Schlüssel. Ich war mit meiner Tochter dort und wir hatten als einzige so einen Schlüssel, da sonst keiner mit Bikes da war an dem WE. Einbruchsspuren gab es auch keine. Allerdings ist mir im Nachhinein aufgefallen, dass zwischen der Decke des Schuppens und der Wand ein ca. 40cm breiter Spalt ist. Da kann man mit genug krimineller Energie und Zeit reinklettern, ein Rad teilweise auseinander nehmen und durch den Spalt rausholen. Der Schuppen hat leider keine Möglichkeit gehabt, die Räder an etwas zu ketten.

Die Jugendherberge hat mir die Übernachtung erlassen und sich kooperativ gezeigt. Es kann sein, dass bei genug Druck meinerseits die Versicherung der JH für den Schaden aufkommt.


----------



## ventizm (17. Juni 2013)

wenigstens waren sie erstmal entgegen kommend.


----------



## Freerider1504 (17. Juni 2013)

@N1tro

Es wäre hilfreich, wenn du dazu schreibst, wo das Rad gestohlen wurde. Eventuell dann noch im Lokalforum posten.


----------



## N1tro (17. Juni 2013)

Ja hast du recht ^^ habs auch schon im lokalforum gepostet. Das bike wurde in Freising gestohlen !


----------



## mightyEx (17. Juni 2013)

Ein wenig Hoffnung für Betroffene aus Berlin.

http://www.berliner-zeitung.de/poli...2-raeder-in-ihrem-auto,10809296,23365470.html


----------



## Tabletop84 (17. Juni 2013)

http://www.hna.de/lokales/korbach-w...lingen-bikes-wert-euro-gestohlen-2958176.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (17. Juni 2013)

Die ganze Bilanz ist ja echt toll, auch was die Verletzten angeht....wirklich ein voller Erfolg, das Festival.

"Dennoch verzeichne das Einsatzprotokoll einige Straftaten. Bislang wurden insgesamt 13 Mountainbikes im Wert von fast 47 000 Euro als gestohlen gemeldet.

In der Nacht zu Samstag registrierte die Polizei zudem noch drei kleinere Diebstahlsdelikte, zwei Sachbeschädigungen und ein Körperverletzungsdelikt. Die Rettungskräfte (DRK und Bergwacht) mussten 100 Mal ausrücken. 37 Biker mussten wegen der Schwere ihrer Verletzungen in umliegende Krankenhäuser verbracht werden, vier davon mit dem Rettungshubschrauber."


----------



## colt_s-works (18. Juni 2013)

Ich grüße euch alle ... Alle die wie ich ihren Schatz oder schätzte verloren haben durch einen Diebstahl ...



Hier sind meien 3 (ex) bikes    ..... tatort München...

S-works stumpj 2011 7,5kg ... sehr custom 

650b , custom sattel , custom starrgabel  







Scott strike  custom aufbau 

clavicula , custom sattel , dt xrc laufräder dampfer und gabel (8,4kg)







IBIS mojo SL auch custom Aufbau

Enve laufräder 650b Am , enve lenker  (nicht in bild) mit enve stutze


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (18. Juni 2013)

Ach Du schei$$e gleich alle 3 zusammen  Drücke Dir die Daumen das die Bastarde gefasst werden!


----------



## colt_s-works (18. Juni 2013)

Hallo, danke ... eigentlich 4 bike , gab auch eine drössiger in weiss mit marta sl , fox , und xtr von meien frau ... und weitere gelagerte teile ...

Diese diebstahl ist nicht frisch ... ist vor ein paar monate passiert aber hab einfach keine kraft gehabt zu schreiben / bzw hier das melden ... war aber viel mit der kripo und mit versicherungen in verbindung ... deswegen war ich auch nicht so hier bei der sache... aber das schlimmste und unglaublichste , 3 tage nach den diebstahl hab ich eine meine Stumpy in ebay gefunden ... kripo informiert ... und was kam? nix ... der typ ist erwischt worden aber hat nix in seine wohnung /keller/garage gehabt...

keine ahnung was noch kommen kann


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (18. Juni 2013)

Ohmann das icht ne Frechheit, sollte da noch was kommen geb ma Bescheid


----------



## g!zmo (18. Juni 2013)

Mein Stadtrad wurde heute geklaut
In Karlsruhe, direkt vor der Haustür. War natürlich angeschlossen.

Kompletter Eigenbau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CONNEX8M (18. Juni 2013)

colt_s-works schrieb:


> Hallo, danke ... eigentlich 4 bike , gab auch eine drössiger in weiss mit marta sl , fox , und xtr von meien frau ... und weitere gelagerte teile ...
> 
> Diese diebstahl ist nicht frisch ... ist vor ein paar monate passiert aber hab einfach keine kraft gehabt zu schreiben / bzw hier das melden ... war aber viel mit der kripo und mit versicherungen in verbindung ... deswegen war ich auch nicht so hier bei der sache... aber das schlimmste und unglaublichste , 3 tage nach den diebstahl hab ich eine meine Stumpy in ebay gefunden ... kripo informiert ... und was kam? nix ... der typ ist erwischt worden aber hat nix in seine wohnung /keller/garage gehabt...
> 
> keine ahnung was noch kommen kann


 
Fehler mein Lieber!

Anschreiben, SK anbieten, hinfahren auch wenn´s 300km sind, Knüppel auf Kopf, Notwehr, Polizei. In der Reihenfolge und nicht anders

Der Typ der mir meinen Drehzahlmesser gestohlen hatte, und dann mir auch noch zum Kauf angeboten hat, habe ich zum Kauf in seiner Garage getroffen...

Arschvoll von mir, dann von seinem Vater und dann habe ich 250DM Schadensersatz vom Vater bekommen und meinen Drehzahlmesser natürlich auch. Nichts gegen unsere Exekutive, ist aber auch keine Selbstjustiz, wenn man vom Verkäufer während des Verkaufgespräches unter Zeugen dann auch noch angegriffen wird, oder?


----------



## N1tro (19. Juni 2013)

Hier mal was erfreuliches !!
Mein Giant ist wieder aufgetaucht ! Stand soeben im Hof. Anscheinend hat die Stadtweite Flyeraktion genug Druck aufgebaut. Ich hoffe die anderen haben auch noch so viel Glück und bekommen ihre bikes zurück !!!


----------



## Deleted 224116 (19. Juni 2013)

N1tro schrieb:


> Hier mal was erfreuliches !!
> Mein Giant ist wieder aufgetaucht ! Stand soeben im Hof. Anscheinend hat die Stadtweite Flyeraktion genug Druck aufgebaut. Ich hoffe die anderen haben auch noch so viel Glück und bekommen ihre bikes zurück !!!



Dann wars wohl nur ein Tagedieb, der schiss bekommen hat... glückwunsch!!!


----------



## ringerl (19. Juni 2013)

Hallo aus Wien;

mir wurde leider auch am 13.06. mein Flitzer gestohlen...





Nun Wien ist weit weg... - aber vielleicht wird ja irgendwann ein weißer Spengle Laufradsatz angeboten - dann bitte meldet dies hier !
(ohne Aufschriften - also "cleaned" - dafür mit Reflektorfolien beidseitig auf jeder Speiche)... Das restliche Rad darf behalten werden.... (Bianchi 58er oder 60er Rahmen, etc)

Danke, Andreas aus Wien


----------



## 4mate (19. Juni 2013)

Ebay, Ebay Kleinanzeigen, Austrias  Quoka Äquivalent, tschech., slowak. und italienische MTB-Foren die nächsten Wochen genau anschauen


----------



## cryo (21. Juni 2013)

cryo schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 253574
> 
> Tja, leider muss ich auch hier posten. In der Nacht von gestern auf heute wurde mein Alutech Fanes Enduro v3.0 in schwarz aus dem angeblich sicheren Fahrrad-Schuppen der Jugendherberge Hochspeyer gestohlen.
> 
> ...



Es geschehen Zeichen und Wunder!! Die Polizei Kaiserslautern hat mein Bike gefunden und sichergestellt. Ich kann es mir nächste Woche abholen


----------



## Freerider1504 (21. Juni 2013)

Glückwunsch


----------



## colt_s-works (24. Juni 2013)

CONNEX8M schrieb:


> Fehler mein Lieber!
> 
> Anschreiben, SK anbieten, hinfahren auch wenn´s 300km sind, Knüppel auf Kopf, Notwehr, Polizei. In der Reihenfolge und nicht anders
> 
> ...


 

Ja vollkommen richtig ... und sowas passiert mir nie wieder !

Leider hab zu wenig zeit zu reagieren gehabt .. und dazu hab ich mich nicht so ganz getraut ... allein gegen 2-3 rumäner ... hmmm hab leider hier nicht so viele freunde mit " arte nusse hier "


----------



## bastischick1 (10. Juli 2013)

Hallo, 
Schade, dass das mein erster Eintrag in diesem Forum ist. 
Mein Radon Slide 140 7.0 von 2013 wurde mir in Villingen-Schwenningen am 10.07.2013 von ca 8-15 Uhr gestohlen. Direkt an der Schule wurde das Schloss aufgebrochen und sogar am Boden liegen gelassen. Das Fahrrad ist relativ auffällig und wurde erst vor 2 Monaten gekauft, falls jemand eins sehen sollte, dass aussieht wie dieses Fahrrad wäre ich dankbar wenn ich benachrichtigt werden würde. 
Ein Bild ist im Anhang. 

Meine E-Mail Adresse: [email protected]
Dankeschön im voraus, haltet bitte die Augen offen
Mit freundlichen Grüßen Basti Schick


----------



## 4mate (10. Juli 2013)

bastischick1 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> Schade, dass das mein erster Eintrag in diesem Forum ist.


Stimmt doch gar nicht: *Fahrrad gestohlen in Villingen am 10.07.2013*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Quayle (10. Juli 2013)

4mate schrieb:


> Stimmt doch gar nicht: *Fahrrad gestohlen in Villingen am 10.07.2013*



Klasse Beitrag mal wieder, erst den User belehren und danach zu seinem "falschen" Thread verlinken.


----------



## 4mate (10. Juli 2013)

Schleich dich Stalker. Belehrt wurde er fürs lügen


----------



## wolfi (10. Juli 2013)

4mate schrieb:


> Schleich dich Stalker. Belehrt wurde er fürs lügen



:banghead
Du bist überflüssig wie zahnschmerzen!
send from total wichtigen schmartfon


----------



## alois (10. Juli 2013)

Intense Hard Eddy Starrbike

nebst Schloss gestohlen heute in Köln auf dem Werksgelände der Fa Oerlikon Leybold.
Ausstattung: alles XTR 985, Truvativ Noir Lenker, Easton Stütze, SLR Sattel, Crest Felgen, Conti X-King als Notubes aufgebaut.

Hinweise zur Wiederbeschaffung sind mir was Wert, aber bitte nichts dem Dealer sagen, das regle ich schon selbst. ;-)

Gruss Alois


----------



## bastischick1 (10. Juli 2013)

4mate schrieb:


> Stimmt doch gar nicht: *Fahrrad gestohlen in Villingen am 10.07.2013*


Tut mir leid, ich habe mich falsch ausgedrückt, ich meinte damit, das ist das erste Thema, dass ich in dieses Forum schreibe. ich hab noch keine Erfahrung in diesem Bereich und bin deshalb froh über hinweise oder konstruktive Kritik, aber bitte schuldigt mich nicht an, dass ich lüge oder sonst etwas, ich schreibe in das mit dem Fahrrad ernst und bitte deshalb auch


----------



## bastischick1 (10. Juli 2013)

4mate schrieb:


> Stimmt doch gar nicht: *Fahrrad gestohlen in Villingen am 10.07.2013*


Tut mir leid, ich habe mich falsch ausgedrückt, ich meinte damit, das ist das erste Thema, dass ich in dieses Forum schreibe. ich hab noch keine Erfahrung in diesem Bereich und bin deshalb froh über hinweise oder konstruktive Kritik, aber bitte schuldigt mich nicht an, dass ich lüge oder sonst etwas, ich schreibe in das Forum, weil ich ernsthaft Hilfe suche und bitte um die selbe Ernsthaftigkeit eurer Seite. Danke


----------



## kroiterfee (11. Juli 2013)

alois schrieb:


> Oerlikon Leybold.
> Anhang anzeigen 255034



rüstung...


----------



## Manson-007 (11. Juli 2013)

bastischick1 schrieb:


> Tut mir leid, ich habe mich falsch ausgedrückt, ich meinte damit, das ist das erste Thema, dass ich in dieses Forum schreibe. ich hab noch keine Erfahrung in diesem Bereich und bin deshalb froh über hinweise oder konstruktive Kritik, aber bitte schuldigt mich nicht an, dass ich lüge oder sonst etwas, ich schreibe in das Forum, weil ich ernsthaft Hilfe suche und bitte um die selbe Ernsthaftigkeit eurer Seite. Danke



Lasst dich nicht von den Klugsch... ärgern und dich dafür entschuldigen musst du erst Recht nicht. 
Wer irgendwas sinnloses hier im Forum findet, der kann sie ruhig für sich behalten.


----------



## fregger87 (14. Juli 2013)

bastischick1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Schade, dass das mein erster Eintrag in diesem Forum ist.
> Mein Radon Slide 140 7.0 von 2013 wurde mir in Villingen-Schwenningen am 10.07.2013 von ca 8-15 Uhr gestohlen. Direkt an der Schule wurde das Schloss aufgebrochen und sogar am Boden liegen gelassen. Das Fahrrad ist relativ auffällig und wurde erst vor 2 Monaten gekauft, falls jemand eins sehen sollte, dass aussieht wie dieses Fahrrad wäre ich dankbar wenn ich benachrichtigt werden würde.
> Ein Bild ist im Anhang.
> ...




Also mal ohne Scheiß!!!! Wie kann man mit so einem Rad nur zur Schule fahren. Sry für den Beitrag, aber da kannst du dir das schloss auch sparen. Kannste auch gleich unangeschlossen lassen. Nochmals sry, so kommt das Rad auch net wieder, aber ich kapiere sowas net


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pelto (14. Juli 2013)

Man ist halt jung und ist eben stolz auf das neue Rad. Für uns bestimmt unverständlich, damit zur Schule zu fahren, für ihn bestimmt ein tolles Gefühl sein neues Bike den Kumpels zu zeigen.

Weiß noch als ich mit 12 mein erstes Mountainbike hatte, da bin ich auch gleich am nächsten Tag mit dem Rad statt Bus gefahren. War halt noch eine Zeit wo man sein Fahrrad auch ohne Schloss hinstellen konnte und keiner hat es geklaut.

Wird ihm in seinem Leben auch nicht mehr passieren, glaube ich.


----------



## bastischick1 (14. Juli 2013)

Ich muss euch allen leider Recht geben, das war ziemlich dumm von mir damit zur Schule zu fahren, aber ich bin nur zweimal damit hingefahren, da mein Ersatzrad momentan fahruntüchtig war. Das war eben der typische Leichtsinn, zweimal zur Schule, da klaut es bestimmt keiner und wenn ich eins daraus gelernt hab, dann ist das man mit so einem Fahrrad NIEMALS zur Schule fahren darf


----------



## fregger87 (14. Juli 2013)

Aber Anzeige hast du gemacht? Vlt auch nochmal in deinem Ort nen Aushang machen.


----------



## rollerueck (15. Juli 2013)

Servus,

55122 Mainz

Leider wurde mir heute Nacht mein Dirtbike an der Haltestelle Elbestraße geklaut !!! Beschreibung:

- DMR Rahmen rot schwarz
- weiße Dirtjumper 3 Gabel
- Bremsen vorne und hinten Avid Juicy
- Holzfeller Lenker
- Häßliche blau eloxierte Sattelklemme


Vor ein paar Wochen wurde mir ebenfalls ein GHOST XM Fully gestohlen, ebenfalls in 55122 Mainz !!!! 

Falls jemand was sieht oder weiß bitte per mail melden ! Werde dem Finder / oder Tippgeber gerne belohnen !!!!



Danke gruß Marcel


----------



## TG333 (15. Juli 2013)

Servus Jungs,

Freitag Nacht wurde meinem Dad ein Trek Remedy 9.7 vom Wohnmobil gestohlen worden. Campingplatz Koblenz. Details und Foto folgen sobald er wieder daheim ist, haltet bitte die Augen offen.

Danke!


----------



## Oscar1 (15. Juli 2013)

Mir ist am Samstag 13.07. in Düsseldorf
mein GT Zaskar, komplett selbst aufgebaut, gestohlen worden. 






Falls es jemand sehen sollte. Bitte melden! 
Dankeschön.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruce247 (15. Juli 2013)

Hallo Jungs,

hier mein erster Post und leider etwas negativ belastet. Mir wurde über das Wochenende mein Remedy 7 Modelljahr 2012 und eine Stevens Vuelta 2008 aus meiner Tiefgarage in Obertshausen gestohlen. Die Räder waren mit einem Kryptflex-Stahlseil gesichert. Anbei eine Beschreibung meines MTBs, ist eigentlich mit den Umbauten unverkennbar;-) Hoffe auf euch und die Polizei.

Gruß the Bruce


----------



## tomarrow (15. Juli 2013)

also in Magdeburg rüstet die Polizei jetzt richtig auf:
Es werden Flyer verteilt, in unterschiedlichsten Sprachen, auf denen steht, dass Fahrraddiebstahl illegal ist !!

http://www.volksstimme.de/nachricht...n-in-Zivil-nehmen-Fahrradmafia-aufs-Korn.html


----------



## Bruce247 (15. Juli 2013)

tomarrow schrieb:


> also in Magdeburg rüstet die Polizei jetzt richtig auf:
> Es werden Flyer verteilt, in unterschiedlichsten Sprachen, auf denen steht, dass Fahrraddiebstahl illegal ist !!
> 
> http://www.volksstimme.de/nachricht...n-in-Zivil-nehmen-Fahrradmafia-aufs-Korn.html



Super Maßnahme! Dann kann ja in Zukunft nix mehr anbrennen 

Gruß the Bruce


----------



## DasAtom (15. Juli 2013)

So habe ich mir meinen ersten Post zwar nicht vorgestellt aber nunja 

Heute wurde mir mein schwarzes Radon ZR 6.0 Team 2011, während der Spätschicht geklaut. Das Rad stand in Landshut, in der Luitpoldstraße 27 bei der E.ON Wasserkraft.

Zum Rad selbst: - Schwarzers Radon ZR 6.0 Team 
                      - Grüne Jagwire Bowdenzüge
                      - Vorderes Schutzblech am Unterrohr
                      - Shimano Klickpedalen
                      - Ergon Lenkergriffe 
                      - Silbernes Radon-Symbol am Steuerrohr stark abgerieben


----------



## Sheeeeeep (16. Juli 2013)

Mal an alle, deren Bike entwedet wurde:

Seit ich hier öfters aus Interesse reinschaue, schaue ich manchmal auch gerne näher hin, wenn mir ein Bike bekannt vorkommt. Ich will damit sagen, dass sich Bilder besser einprägen, als Beschreibungen. Gerade dann, wenn das Rad wie von DasAtom auffallend grüne Jagwire-Züge hat.
Ich denke, das geht nicht nur mir so, also versucht möglichst mal ein Bild mit hochzuladen, um eure Chancen zu steigern!


----------



## DiabloPB (16. Juli 2013)

Nichts für ungut, schlimm genug das einigen von euch das Bike geklaut wurde, aber mal ehrlich: Wer solche Fahrräder einfach so draußen in der Öffentlichkeit abstellt gehört geohrfeigt. Ich verstehe euch da nicht. Ich nehme mein Bike als Sportgerät, nicht als "Von A nach B"- oder zum zur Arbeitfahren. Geht heutzutage halt einfach nicht.... 
Desweiteren kommt meins immer mit in die Wohnung, weil mir mein Keller mal aufgebrochen wurde und dort auch ein MTB geklaut wurde. Ich besitze nicht mal ein Schloss, weil ich es nicht benötige 

Getippert mit einem mobilen Fernsprechgerät (GT - I9070)


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (16. Juli 2013)

Das hilft den Betroffenen ungemein


----------



## san_andreas (16. Juli 2013)

...vielleicht fürs nächste Rad !


----------



## ventizm (16. Juli 2013)

wo er recht hat, hat er recht...

natürlich ist es für den betroffenen immer eine miese situation, aber man kann es doch ganz einfach vermeiden.

entweder meine räder stehen bei mir in der wohnung oder ich sitz drauf. das erschwert den diebstahl schon mal um einiges... 

aber ich wünsche allen bestohlenen natürlich trotzdem, dass ihre räder wieder auftauchen.


----------



## Sheeeeeep (16. Juli 2013)

Wer was mit seinem Rad macht, ist seine Sache! Mein Rad steht nicht selten mal mitten in der Stadt unangeschlossen ( natürlich nur für paar Minuten und in Sichtweite ), und trotzdem klauts keiner. Um so offensichtlicher es ist, um so mehr Schiss haben die Diebe. Außerdem kennen mich sowieso viele, und das Rad. Mein Rad wurde mir schon 2x geklaut, nur nie wenn es irgendwo unangeschlossen rum stand, sondern direkt aus meiner Wohnung raus und einmal aus der Garage.
Daran sieht man, was Täter tun, um an Beute zu kommen. Du brauchst ja nur beobachtet wurden zu sein, und sobald Du außer Haus gehst, knacken sie Dir die Tür auf. Da hat man einfach keine Chance. Wer was klauen will, der findet einen Weg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cevin89 (16. Juli 2013)

Nichts desto trotz gibt es Menschen die in der Wohnung keinen platz haben für Fahrräder oder welche die ne Frau haben die strickt dagegen ist das ein Fahrrad in der Wohnung steht!


----------



## Bruce247 (16. Juli 2013)

DiabloPB schrieb:


> Nichts für ungut, schlimm genug das einigen von euch das Bike geklaut wurde, aber mal ehrlich: Wer solche Fahrräder einfach so draußen in der Öffentlichkeit abstellt gehört geohrfeigt. Ich verstehe euch da nicht. Ich nehme mein Bike als Sportgerät, nicht als "Von A nach B"- oder zum zur Arbeitfahren. Geht heutzutage halt einfach nicht....
> Desweiteren kommt meins immer mit in die Wohnung, weil mir mein Keller mal aufgebrochen wurde und dort auch ein MTB geklaut wurde. Ich besitze nicht mal ein Schloss, weil ich es nicht benötige
> 
> Getippert mit einem mobilen Fernsprechgerät (GT - I9070)



Vielen Dank für den sachdienlichen Hinweis. Habe mit meiner Frau gesprochen und werde nun unser Arbeitszimmer umnutzen. Unsere gemeinsam 6 Räder, Ski & Snowboard-Sachen, sowie den Mini Cooper S meiner Frau werden wir aus der Tiefgarage & Keller in unsere Maisonette-Dachgeschosswohnung verfrachten. Der Bauantrag für die Rampe und das notwendige Rolltor habe ich gerade beim örtlichen Bauamt eingereicht...

Mal ehrlich was für ein Kraut rauchst du? Hätte ich auch ab und zu ganz gerne..

Wenn ich mit unseren Fahrrädern Huckepack Richtung Gardasee unterwegs bin, habe ich selbst auf dem Heckträger die Räder mit einem Stahlseil gesichert. Ein Schloss zu haben ist also nie verkehrt.

Gruß the Bruce


----------



## DiabloPB (16. Juli 2013)

Wie bist du denn drauf? Das war meine persönliche Meinung. Und ich bin Nichtraucher 

Jeder kann machen wie er will, ich finde es nur als fahrlässig sein teures Fahrrad irgendwo stehen zu lassen. 

Davon ab, so ein kleiner Minicooper passt wunderbar in meine Wohnung 

Getippert mit einem mobilen Fernsprechgerät (GT - I9070)


----------



## DasAtom (16. Juli 2013)

Für einen Arbeitsweg von 3,5 km werde ich jedenfalls nicht mein Auto bemühen, da ist mein Rad die sinnigere Alternative. Jedoch rechne ich nicht
damit, dass mir mein Rad vom Betriebsgelände geklaut wird.


----------



## 4mate (16. Juli 2013)

Ein Fehler, erst kürzlich und nicht zum ersten Mal, hier im Thread zu beklagen


----------



## DiabloPB (16. Juli 2013)

DasAtom schrieb:


> Für einen Arbeitsweg von 3,5 km werde ich jedenfalls nicht mein Auto bemühen, da ist mein Rad die sinnigere Alternative. Jedoch rechne ich nicht
> damit, dass mir mein Rad vom Betriebsgelände geklaut wird.



Selbstverständlich kannst du das so machen, ich würde nur eher ein weniger hochwertiges Fahrrad dafür benutzen. Aber wie gesagt, das muss jeder selbst entscheiden. Vor kurzem wurde doch davon berichtet, dass ein Fahrrad vom Firmengelände abhanden gekommen ist. 

Getippert mit einem mobilen Fernsprechgerät (GT - I9070)


----------



## skaster (16. Juli 2013)

DiabloPB schrieb:


> Selbstverständlich kannst du das so machen, ich würde nur eher ein weniger hochwertiges Fahrrad dafür benutzen. Aber wie gesagt, das muss jeder selbst entscheiden. Vor kurzem wurde doch davon berichtet, dass ein Fahrrad vom Firmengelände abhanden gekommen ist.
> 
> Getippert mit einem mobilen Fernsprechgerät (GT - I9070)



Dann fährst du wohl auch ein weniger hochwertiges Auto wenn du es auf der Straße abstellen musst? Und natürlich benutzt du ein weniger hochwertiges Mobiltelefon wenn du auf der Straße unterwegs bist um keinen Räuber anzulocken, von der weniger hochwertigen Kleidung nicht zu sprechen, die du in weniger geschützten Gegenden trägst.


----------



## DiabloPB (16. Juli 2013)

Selbstverständlich, wenn ich aus meinem Anwesen austrete, ziehe ich mich wie ein Penner an. Sobald ich es wieder betrete ziehe ich meinen normalen Armani Anzug an. 

Gott hier taumeln ein paar Wichtel rum, unglaublich. 

Getippert mit einem mobilen Fernsprechgerät (GT - I9070)


----------



## skaster (16. Juli 2013)

DiabloPB schrieb:


> Selbstverständlich kannst du das so machen, *ich würde nur eher ein weniger hochwertiges Fahrrad dafür benutzen*. Aber wie gesagt, das muss jeder selbst entscheiden. Vor kurzem wurde doch davon berichtet, dass ein Fahrrad vom Firmengelände abhanden gekommen ist.
> 
> Getippert mit einem mobilen Fernsprechgerät (GT - I9070)





DiabloPB schrieb:


> Selbstverständlich, wenn ich aus meinem Anwesen austrete, ziehe ich mich wie ein Penner an. Sobald ich es wieder betrete ziehe ich meinen normalen Armani Anzug an.
> 
> Gott hier taumeln ein paar Wichtel rum, unglaublich.
> 
> Getippert mit einem mobilen Fernsprechgerät (GT - I9070)


Der Tipp kommt doch von dir, wer ist dann also der Wichtel?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DiabloPB (16. Juli 2013)

Was willst du eigentlich? Um von A nach B zu kommen und Einkaufenfahren, benutze ich kein 2k Bike. Und die Menschen die das machen haben entweder zu viel Kohle, sind noch nie beklaut worden oder einfach nur doof. Das war ein allgemeiner Tipp ja, weil hier sonst wieder steht, Bike vom Schul-, oder Arbeitsgelände geklaut worden... Einfach mal nachdenken. 

So ich bin fertig, macht wie ihr wollt 

Getippert mit einem mobilen Fernsprechgerät (GT - I9070)


----------



## ventizm (16. Juli 2013)

mit dem denken haben´s einige nicht so wirklich...

leider.


----------



## jumbojesus (16. Juli 2013)

Vielleicht könnten Maßnahmen gegen Diebstahl nichts bringen, aber eventuell könnte es helfen besser auf sein Eigentum aufzupassen. Sollte mal jeder drüber nachdenken.


----------



## Micha-L (16. Juli 2013)

Cevin89 schrieb:


> Nichts desto trotz gibt es Menschen die in der Wohnung keinen platz haben für Fahrräder oder welche die ne Frau haben die strickt dagegen ist das ein Fahrrad in der Wohnung steht!



Dann hat man ja immernoch die Entscheidung, die Alte vor die Tür zu stellen.


----------



## Cevin89 (17. Juli 2013)

:d


----------



## san_andreas (17. Juli 2013)

Hier wurden auch schon Räder aus besten Büro- oder Einzelhandelslagen geklaut. Gerade da wissen doch auch die Diebe, wo hochwertiges Material zu finden ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlowinFlo (17. Juli 2013)

Cevin89 schrieb:


> Nichts desto trotz gibt es Menschen die in der Wohnung keinen platz haben für Fahrräder oder welche die ne Frau haben die *strickt* (dagegen ist das ein Fahrrad in der Wohnung steht)!



Chauvinist!


----------



## Cevin89 (17. Juli 2013)

Wenn es so wäre würden alle 3 Bikes oben stehen XD


Aber ok... Strikt dagegen. So ist das halt wenn man mit nem iPhone schreibt plus worterkennung XP


----------



## Wakasa (17. Juli 2013)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Hier wurden auch schon Räder aus besten Büro- oder Einzelhandelslagen geklaut. Gerade da wissen doch auch die Diebe, wo hochwertiges Material zu finden ist.



Das ist alles karma.
Ich hatte damals 5!! verschiedene Hollandräder, teils im Keller, teils hinten im Hof, ALLE abgeschlossen. Jedes wurde geklaut. Aber mein Rudi Dachs "Fully" ausm Baumarkt is nie weg gekommen, selbst wenn ich es nicht abgeschlossen hab.


----------



## halbgott (17. Juli 2013)

Sheeeeeep schrieb:


> Mein Rad wurde mir schon 2x geklaut, nur nie wenn es irgendwo unangeschlossen rum stand, sondern direkt aus meiner Wohnung raus und einmal aus der Garage.


Direkt aus deiner Wohnung ist ja dreist !!
Und aus deiner Garage auch..


Sheeeeeep schrieb:


> Daran sieht man, was Täter tun, um an Beute zu kommen. Du brauchst ja nur beobachtet wurden zu sein, und sobald Du außer Haus gehst, knacken sie Dir die Tür auf. Da hat man einfach keine Chance. Wer was klauen will, der findet einen Weg.


Daran sieht man wie kriminell die Leute sind..


----------



## FlowinFlo (18. Juli 2013)

Man sollte aber schon unterscheiden, ob es sich um einen Wohnungseinbruch handelt, bei dem AUCH das sÃ¼ndhaft teure Bike verschwindet 
oder ob jemand sein 1500â¬ SportgerÃ¤t an der Schule parkt und nachmittags nur noch das Schloss (oder SchlÃ¶sschen) vorfindet.

WÃ¤hrend es im ersten Fall geradezu lÃ¤cherlich wÃ¤re zu Ã¼berlegen, wie man hÃ¤tte sein BIKE besser schÃ¼tzen kÃ¶nnen, 
ist es im zweiten Fall genauso lÃ¤cherlich so zu tun, als wÃ¤re ein solcher Diebstahl vÃ¶llig unvorhersehbar.
Und diesen Unterschied hatte wohl auch  @DiabloPB im Sinn.


----------



## Cevin89 (18. Juli 2013)

Ja das kann man wohl sagen.... Erst neulich paar Straßen weiter von mir ein ghost se 9500 gesehen das lediglich mit einem kabelschloss an einer Straßenlaterne befestigt war. :-/


----------



## Deleted 224116 (18. Juli 2013)

Als ich neulich vom biken ausm Wald kam, stand am Waldrand ein Cube nicht abgeschlossen an einer hölzernen Brüstung.
Besitzer weit und breit nicht in Sicht... Ausstattung war etwas veraltet aber deutlich hochwertiger, als das was man sonst so sieht, das war auf den ersten Blick klar.

Ich wusste echt nicht was ich machen sollte. Hab mir gedacht die Polizei zu rufen, weil es doch ein gewisser Wert war der hier herumstand. Lieber in den Polizeikeller als in die Hände eines Diebes damit!

Naja der Besitzer tauchte dann 5 Minuten später doch auf und meinte er wäre im Wald zu Fuß unterwegs gewesen und im Nachhinein sei ihm aufgefallen, dass er sein Schloß im Rucksack vergessen hatte, statt sein Fahrrad anzuschließen.

Ich hab ihn zusammengeschissen, dass das Fahrrad längst hätte weg sein können. Zumindest eine schicke Stadtschlampe hätte das Bike hergegeben.

Dasselbe ist mir neulich bei einem BMX aufgefallen. Hätte es einfach mitnehmen können...


----------



## unkreativ (18. Juli 2013)

@whistler85 Die Polizei zu rufen ist immer gut, Eigentumssicherung gehört zu deren Aufgabe. Allerdings wird es schwieriger als bei einem Auto den Besitzer zu ermitten :-D


----------



## ZoneVoid (19. Juli 2013)

Cevin89 schrieb:


> Erst neulich paar Straßen weiter von mir ein ghost se 9500 gesehen das lediglich mit einem kabelschloss an einer Straßenlaterne befestigt war. :-/



Da seh ich auch die tollsten Dinge, bei uns am Bahnhof steht tagsüber immer ein (Achtung festhalten!) Simplon Stomp! Der Typ der das da anschließt und dabei ruhig bleibt ist entweder Millionär oder einfach nur bekloppt. Mir wurde noch nie ein Bike aus der 1. Liga geklaut, entweder sitz ich drauf oder es ist in meiner Wohnung. OK, gegen Wohnungseinbruch ist man natürlich machtlos. Wenn wir irgendwohin eine Tour machen und etwas einkaufen müssen oder uns was ansehen, ist immer Einer von uns bei den Bikes...Wache schieben. Nicht MTB affine Menschen finden das zwar behämmert oder zum lachen, mir wurscht...Hauptsache die Bikes sind safety!!! 

Gruß ZV

PS: Der größte Trottel hier war ein Kleinkrimineller der ein Zonenschein PAN FR geklaut und damit unverändert herumgefahren ist! Dauerte keine Woche, da gab's auf die Glocke und der Besitzer hat sein Pony zurück.


----------



## Manson-007 (19. Juli 2013)

Ich könnte mich in den Popo beißen, mich hat es heute erwischt 
Tatort ist der Günther Klotzamlage, wo das jährlich Musikfestival* Das Fest *stattfindet.

Es handelt sich um ein Fixie mit einem uralten, extrem hässlichen Stahlrahmen mit einem sehr markanten *Toyota-Hauptaufkleber*. Der Rahmen wurde nebenbei mit allem möglichen Aufkleber beklebt.

Der Rahmen hat eine helle Steintonlackierung, Gabel ist in Hellgrau.
Das Hinterad ist fix, die Nabe ist weiss.
Vorderrad hat eine Nabendynamo DH-3N20
Gepäckträher ist vorhanden.
Lichtanlage auch vorhanden (BM Lyt + Basta Rücklicht)
1 grosse schwarze Klingel
Kurze Lenker mit schwarzem Lenkerband
1 Vorderadbremse
Gummi Sattel in Schwarz
Pedale mit Korb.

Das Rad wurde mit einem Rahmenschloss abgeschlossen, bisher stand es schon mehrere Mal über Nacht in der Stadt, ohne dass irgend jemand sich für dieses Rad je interessierte.

Dieses Rad hat für mich einen ideellen Wert, ich hatte viel Arbeit da rein gesteckt. Wer in Karlsruhe dieses Fahrrad sieht, der möge sich bei mir melden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4mate (19. Juli 2013)

Auch ins Lokalforum setzen, mit Flyern mit Foto das Viertel kleistern


----------



## Manson-007 (19. Juli 2013)

4mate schrieb:


> Auch ins Lokalforum setzen, mit Flyern mit Foto das Viertel kleistern



Habe leider kein Bild von dem Bike. Verstehe sowieso nicht, warum jemand sich die Mühe macht, ein abgeschlossenes Bahnhofsfahrrad zu klauen. Es ist doch viel leichter ein wertigeres, anderes Rad mit einem Kabelschloss zu klauen


----------



## Pelto (20. Juli 2013)

Ich hab auch ein Bahnhofsrad und das ist so schlimm, dass ich immer hoffe es klaut einer, schließe es auch nie ab. Aber keiner will's


----------



## little_freak (22. Juli 2013)

Hey Leute am Samstag 20.07.2013 zwischen 16 und 18 Uhr ist mein Spezialized Stumpjumper Competition Carbon in Hamm gestohlen worden.

 Bitte teilen, wenn es einer findet oder was angeboten bekommt, bitte bei mir oder der Polizei in Hamm melden.

Besonderheiten\Ausstattung: 
Rot / Schwarz, Avid RSL Bremse, RockShox Revelation, Fox Dämpfer, DT Swiss Laufräder, SRAM x9 Schaltwerk, x5 Umwerfer, zwei Totenkopfaufkleber von Pirate und ein Piratschriftzug, Flaschenhalter.

Bitte teilen:
https://www.facebook.com/#!/photo.p...43285850.34650.100003550376817&type=1&theater

Wenn jemand was angeboten bekommt, bitte bei mir melden.

Danke euch.

Gruß Dominik


----------



## MettiMett (23. Juli 2013)

DiabloPB schrieb:


> Nichts für ungut, schlimm genug das einigen von euch das Bike geklaut wurde, aber mal ehrlich: Wer solche Fahrräder einfach so draußen in der Öffentlichkeit abstellt gehört geohrfeigt. Ich verstehe euch da nicht. Ich nehme mein Bike als Sportgerät, nicht als "Von A nach B"- oder zum zur Arbeitfahren. Geht heutzutage halt einfach nicht....
> Desweiteren kommt meins immer mit in die Wohnung, weil mir mein Keller mal aufgebrochen wurde und dort auch ein MTB geklaut wurde. Ich besitze nicht mal ein Schloss, weil ich es nicht benötige
> 
> Getippert mit einem mobilen Fernsprechgerät (GT - I9070)


 


Sehe ich genauso. Und was ist das denn für eine Partnerin die das nicht versteht, dass das geliebte teure Rad sicher stehen soll.
Meins steht auch in der Wohnung und da werden die Sportgeräte auch immer stehen. Na gut später vielleicht in der eigenen Garage mit doppelter Stahltür.


----------



## Manson-007 (23. Juli 2013)

MettiMett schrieb:


> Sehe ich genauso. Und was ist das denn für eine Partnerin die das nicht versteht, dass das geliebte teure Rad sicher stehen soll.
> Meins steht auch in der Wohnung und da werden die Sportgeräte auch immer stehen. Na gut später vielleicht in der eigenen Garage mit doppelter Stahltür.



Hast du auch ein Segelboot oder ein ein Geländeauto auch in der Wohnung stehen ? Ist doch alles eine Frage der Raumgrösse oder nicht ?

Aufpassen isz schön und gut, aber von dem Gedanke auffressen zu lassen ist doch paranoid


----------



## MettiMett (23. Juli 2013)

Wenn ich etwas in diese Richtung besitzen würde und es mir persönlich sehr am Herzen liegen würde und teuer war, dann würde ich auch das sicher unterbringen wollen.

Von der Größe kann man das aber schlecht miteinander vergleichen.

Ich habe Rad und Ausrüstung auf 2qm im Flur. Der Flur ist zwar groß, aber ich denke Platz für ein Rad hat man fast immer. Zur Not an die Wand etc.

Ist jedem selbst überlassen ;-)

Nur da die Hausrat nur 1% des Wertes trägt kommt bei mir nur die Stadtschlampe in den Keller.

Und ich halte das ganz und gar nicht für Paranoid. Man schützt eben nur was einem lieb ist und da stelle ich nicht mehrere tausend Euro in den Altbau-Holzverschlag ;-)


----------



## FlowinFlo (23. Juli 2013)

@ Manson-007: Paranoia ist ein Zustand, der sich auf nicht zutreffende Befürchtungen bezieht. Vorsorge vor bewiesenen massenhaften Kellereinbrüchen ist davon also nicht berührt.


----------



## FlowinFlo (23. Juli 2013)

Doppelpost.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MettiMett (23. Juli 2013)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> @ Manson-007: Paranoia ist ein Zustand, der sich auf nicht zutreffende Befürchtungen bezieht. Vorsorge vor bewiesenen massenhaften Kellereinbrüchen ist davon also nicht berührt.


----------



## Harvester (23. Juli 2013)

Und ausserdem heisst es ja nicht, das wenn man paranoid ist, man nicht trotzdem verfolgt wird.


----------



## Manson-007 (23. Juli 2013)

Naja, begriffliche Haarspalterei. Wir wissen doch alle, was gemeint ist. 

Was kommt denn als nächstes, kommt das Rad auch ins Bett  ?


----------



## MettiMett (23. Juli 2013)

Nee, aber es darf manchmal mit aufs Sofa und fernsehen ;-)


----------



## halbgott (23. Juli 2013)

MettiMett schrieb:


> Nee, aber es darf manchmal mit aufs Sofa und fernsehen ;-)



Ein Bier für mich und eins für das Bike..


----------



## Manson-007 (23. Juli 2013)

Gue Nachricht. Die Polizei hat mein Toyota Bahnhofsfahrrad wieder gefunden. 
Nach dem Fest wurden die verwaisten Fahrräder eingesammelt und meins musste irgendwo im Gebüsch gelegen haben und natürlich immer noch angeschlossen 
Gestern hatte ich aber bereits einen alten Rahmen für 10 besorgt und wollte daraus ein neues Bahnhofsrad basteln ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## little_freak (23. Juli 2013)

Da hab ich doch mal ne Freudige Nachricht z verbreiten.
Mein Spezialized Stumpjumper Comp. Carbon ist wieder aufgetaucht und ich kann es morgen bei der Polizei abholen. Danke für´s teilen.

Facebook 4 the win.

Gruß
Dominik


----------



## Manson-007 (23. Juli 2013)

Cool hatte die Polizei das Bike gefunden oder wurde es abgegeben ?


----------



## little_freak (23. Juli 2013)

Ich habs bei Facebook geteilt und wurde dann angeschrieben und hab Fotos bekommen. Die hab ich dann mit Bildern von mir nochmal an die Polizei geschickt inkl. Name des Facebook users und nachmittags ist die Polizei dann hin und hat es abgeholt.

Gruß
Dom


----------



## halbgott (23. Juli 2013)

little_freak schrieb:


> nachmittags ist die Polizei dann hin und hat es abgeholt.


----------



## Manson-007 (23. Juli 2013)

Der Kerl wollte das Bike bei FB verkaufen ????


----------



## little_freak (23. Juli 2013)

Ne er hat sein neues Fahrrad seinen Freunden zeigen wollen.
Hat es aber selbst wohl am Samstag gekauft und war sehr überrascht als die Polozei bei ihm war. Ist aber sehr kooperativ und hab auch schon mit ihm telefoniert.

Gruß
Dom


----------



## halbgott (23. Juli 2013)

http://www.merkur-online.de/aktuell...enueber-300raeder-nach-rumaenien-2604856.html

*rumänische Wurzeln*
so etwa ?


----------



## Freerider1504 (24. Juli 2013)

@halbgott 

Musst du deinen sinnfreien Shit überall verbreiten?

@little_freak

Herzlichen Glückwunsch


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (24. Juli 2013)

@halbgott troll dich musst net in jedem Thread nerven!


----------



## philipok0702 (25. Juli 2013)

Hi, mir wurde heute morgen in LEIPZIG meiner NORTA Rennrad (70er Jahre) gestohlen. Ich hatte es per ABUS Faltschloss am Hinterrad abgeschlossen. Hier eine kurze Beschreibung:
-NORTA Rennrad 
-metallic rot lakiert, im 70er Jahre Look beklebt
-Rahmenhöhe 63cm (also recht groß)
-schwarzer Ledersattel
-schwarzes Lenkerband
-von Tretlager bis Ausfallende mit grauer Farbe bekleckert

Die Farbe ist vom Vorbesitzer. Ich habe versucht, sie zu lösen - keine Chance. Das hilft jetzt vielleicht, da das Rad somit einzigartig ist.

Bitte haltet die Augen offen...in den Foren, bei Ebay. Ich setzte gern 50 EUR Finderlohn aus bzw. zahle in Flüssigwährung ;-)

VG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## halbgott (25. Juli 2013)

Wie konnte man es stehlen wenn es doch mit einen MarkenFaltschloss gesichert wurde ?


----------



## Freerider1504 (25. Juli 2013)

@halbgott


----------



## Zaskar01 (25. Juli 2013)

halbgott schrieb:


> Wie konnte man es stehlen wenn es doch mit einen MarkenFaltschloss gesichert wurde ?



Er hatte den Schlüssel stecken lassen.


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (25. Juli 2013)

halbgott schrieb:


> Wie konnte man es stehlen wenn es doch mit einen MarkenFaltschloss gesichert wurde ?



mein Gott, es gibt genug wege wie man das auf/durchbekommt, soll der bestohlene Dir jetzt noch erklären wieso weshalb warum, Fakt ist es is weg.


----------



## wolfi (25. Juli 2013)

halbgott will eh nur stänkern und seinen geistigen ********** loswerden. das kennt man schon aus diversen anderen themen.
gruß
wolfi
ps: ignore-liste ;-)


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (25. Juli 2013)

gerade getan, kickbanandignore


----------



## RalphD. (28. Juli 2013)

am vergangenen Freitag vom Firmengelände gestohlen, wärend ich Überstunden schieben musste...

Das Bike hatte ich gerade mal einen Monat gefahren - ein Selbstaufbau.

Aktuell waren noch farblich passend eine schwarze Sattelstütze mit schwarzem Selle SLR Sattel verbaut.

Über Hinweise wäre ich sehr dankbar!


----------



## MettiMett (28. Juli 2013)

Ach du Kacke! Viel Erfolg!
Keine Cams aufm Gelände?


----------



## halbgott (28. Juli 2013)

Das bike war viel zu auffällig und wertig, was die möglichkeit eines diebstahls wesentlich anreizt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RalphD. (28. Juli 2013)

MettiMett schrieb:


> Ach du Kacke! Viel Erfolg!
> Keine Cams aufm Gelände?




Leider keine!


----------



## RalphD. (28. Juli 2013)

halbgott schrieb:


> Das bike war viel zu auffällig und wertig, was die möglichkeit eines diebstahls wesentlich anreizt.




...da hast Du sicher recht!

Schade nur, dass die Leute immer nach den Sachen anderer gieren und so skrupellos sind es sich zu nehmen. Das der Besitzer Energie,Zeit und Geld investiert hat interessiert dabei natürlich nicht - ein weiterer Beweis des Werteverfalls...


----------



## ZoneVoid (28. Juli 2013)

Werteverfall? Wir sind nur ein Abbild der Natur. Was interessiert den gänseklauenden Fuchs das Gejammer des Bauern. Wenn du nicht in der Lage bist auf deinen Kram achtzugeben helfen dir nicht existierende Werte auch nicht weiter. Geklaut wird seitdem es Menschen gibt.


----------



## ZoneVoid (28. Juli 2013)

PS: Will sagen: Wer sein teures Bike unbeobachtet irgendwo abstellt und auf das Gute im Menschen hofft, schreibt auch die Zahlenkombination auf die Tresortür.


----------



## RalphD. (28. Juli 2013)

es war nicht irgendwo abgestellt und gesichert war es auch. Das Zeitfenster am Freitag war nicht besonders groß - es ist weg und damit habe ich mich abgefunden. Außerdem gibt es noch immer die Kehrseite der Medaille...


----------



## RalphD. (28. Juli 2013)

ZoneVoid schrieb:


> Werteverfall? Wir sind nur ein Abbild der Natur. Was interessiert den gänseklauenden Fuchs das Gejammer des Bauern. Wenn du nicht in der Lage bist auf deinen Kram achtzugeben helfen dir nicht existierende Werte auch nicht weiter. Geklaut wird seitdem es Menschen gibt.



Wir sind als Menscheit schon eine kleine Weile auf diesem Planeten und der Vergleich mit dem Fuchs hinkt - wir sind per Definition keine Tiere! Auch wenn einige von uns sich im Tierreich viel wohler fühlen würden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## halbgott (28. Juli 2013)

RalphD. schrieb:


> ...da hast Du sicher recht!
> 
> Schade nur, dass die Leute immer nach den Sachen anderer gieren und so skrupellos sind es sich zu nehmen. Das der Besitzer Energie,Zeit und Geld investiert hat interessiert dabei natürlich nicht - ein weiterer Beweis des Werteverfalls...


Ich find es trotzdem schade, daß es dir geklaut worden ist.
Vor allem wenn man viel "Liebe" in eine Sache investiert hat, dann schmerzt es noch mehr ..
Ich versuche mein Rad hinter schlechten Fahrrädern zu verstecken.
Evtl kann man auch ein Tuch drüber oder Karton, an geeigneter Stelle..
Man kann das Rad auch zu mehreren zusammenschließen.


----------



## ZoneVoid (28. Juli 2013)

Klar sind wir Tiere, nur haben wir Klauen und Reißzähne gegen den schärferen  Verstand eingetauscht. Vermeintlich...
Das ist aber alles Ansichtssache und nix worüber man diskutieren müsste.


----------



## Manson-007 (28. Juli 2013)

Sollte es in dieser Form verkauft werden, wird es sicher von jemanden erkannt werden.
Das Bike ist wirklich schön und natürlich auffällig, trotzdem finde ich es krass, dass gerade die bestohlenen Leute hier als Deppen dargestellt werden


----------



## ZoneVoid (28. Juli 2013)

Sagt ja Niemand, nur fängt's bei der Vorsorge an. Wenn wir es den Dieben von Anfang an schwer machen, hat die Miliz hinterher weniger zu tun und das Menschen das Hab und Gut Anderer begehren ist eine Tatsache. Ebenso das Naivität eine Krankheit ist von der man für gewöhnlich brutal geheilt wird. Und ja, ich bleibe dabei: Wer sein teures Bike irgendwo anschließt und es dann nicht mehr vorfindet, hat nicht viel dafür getan es zu behalten. Er negiert nämlich Tatsachen...


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (29. Juli 2013)

und wieder jemand der versucht einem bestohlenen zu erklären wie doof er ist! armselig!


----------



## ZoneVoid (29. Juli 2013)

Dann schließ dein Bike irgendwo an und vertraue auf Gott und das Gute im Menschen. Der Unterschied ist, ich bin schlauer als die Diebe und behalte mein Bike. Geh mal zu einer Beratung bei den Bullen, die erzählen dir mit Sicherheit das Gleiche. Aber vielleicht sagt sich der nächste Raubritter: "Laß das Bike mal stehen, gehört einem Polemiker". 

PS: Mir geht's nur um das unbeobachtete Anschließen, bei einem Wohnungseinbruch bin auch ich machtlos.


----------



## fkal (29. Juli 2013)

ZoneVoid schrieb:


> Der Unterschied ist, ich bin schlauer als die Diebe und behalte mein Bike.



Naja, nachdem du dich dem Dieb nicht stellst kannst du auch nicht sagen, dass du intelligenter wärst als er. Das wäre wie wenn du behaupten würdest, dass du die Gravitation überlistet hättest, nur weil du einfach nichts mehr in die Hand nimmst, dass du fallen lassen könntest...


----------



## Deleted 224116 (29. Juli 2013)

ZoneVoid schrieb:


> Werteverfall? Wir sind nur ein Abbild der Natur. Was interessiert den gänseklauenden Fuchs das Gejammer des Bauern. Wenn du nicht in der Lage bist auf deinen Kram achtzugeben helfen dir nicht existierende Werte auch nicht weiter. Geklaut wird seitdem es Menschen gibt.



Nicht existierende Werte?
Das eigentliche Drama hier ist doch, dass Leute wie du anzweifeln dass wir je Werte hatten, kein Wunder dass es mit der Menschheit den Bach runter geht und wir so einen Werteverfall haben... glaubt ja eh keiner mehr dran. Finde sowas immer äußerst deprimierend. Es bringt auch nix, einen auf harten zu machen und zu behaupten, wir hätte keine Werte und es hat nie welche gegeben.

Natürlich haben wir ganz andere Werte als Tiere, allein weil wir schon mehr gehirnkapazität zur Verfügung haben, die uns darüber nachdenken lässt.

Ich gebe dir Recht, dass bei den bestohlenen Bikern viele auch total naiv sind, aber das rechtfertigt keinen Diebstahl der je passiert ist. Unsere Werte sind, dass ein Diebstahl einfach falsch ist. Sowas macht man nicht - so einfach ist das. Es sei denn man wird dazu gezwungen, aber wir sind ja nicht bei Robin Hood im Mittelalter. 

Ich war mir über das Risiko kaum bewusst, bis mir das Rad in der Stadt geklaut wurde. Seit dem denke ich darüber komplett anders, aber die Erfahrung muss man oft erstmal machen.
Deswegen alle "Noch"-Nicht-Bestohlenen erstmal als naiv abzustempeln ist ja auch der falsche Weg. Ich persönlich war sicherlich kurz vor dem Diebstahl auch zu naiv. Gebe ich zu. Denn ich hatte mein Bike abgeschlossen aber nicht ANgeschlossen. Was dazu führte, dass es warscheinlich weggetragen wurde.

Aber aus den Fehlern lernt man ja, was in dem Fall das wichtigste ist.

Jeder dem etwas geklaut wurde, hat diese Erfahrung. Jeder andere muss sie erst machen!


----------



## ZoneVoid (29. Juli 2013)

Was ich meine ist: Ich weiß das es eine werkzeugtechnisch hervorragend ausgestattete Diebesgilde gibt, vor denen ist kein Bike sicher. Auf meinen guten Hirschen sitz ich entweder, sie stehen in meiner Nähe, oder sind in meiner Wohnung. Bei einer Wirtshauspause auf Tour bewacht immer Einer die Bikes. Für Fahrten in der Stadt hab ich 'ne Stadtschlampe, wer die klaut ist selbst dran schuld. Ich versuche halt vor dem Schaden klug zu sein. Der Fuchs klaut halt nur dem sorglosen Bauern 'ne Gans...


----------



## ZoneVoid (29. Juli 2013)

PS: Rechfertigen will ich den Diebstahl auf keinen Fall nur: Wir müssen einfach mit Realitäten leben und können froh sein das nur geklaut und nicht auch noch unter Waffengewalt geraubt wird! Was aber auch schon vorkam. Wir können die Welt nicht ändern, wir können uns nur anpassen. Über Wertevorstellungen die Diebe eh nicht haben zu fabulieren schützt das Bike nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 224116 (29. Juli 2013)

ZoneVoid schrieb:


> Was ich meine ist: Ich weiß das es eine werkzeugtechnisch hervorragend ausgestattete Diebesgilde gibt, vor denen ist kein Bike sicher. Auf meinen guten Hirschen sitz ich entweder, sie stehen in meiner Nähe, oder sind in meiner Wohnung. Bei einer Wirtshauspause auf Tour bewacht immer Einer die Bikes. Für Fahrten in der Stadt hab ich 'ne Stadtschlampe, wer die klaut ist selbst dran schuld. Ich versuche halt vor dem Schaden klug zu sein. Der Fuchs klaut halt nur dem sorglosen Bauern 'ne Gans...



So handhabe ich das auch mittlerweile.... trotzdem gab es erst einen Diebstahl, bevor ich mich näher mit dem Thema beschäftigte... man weiß eben nicht alles von vornherein ohne es erlebt zu haben


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (29. Juli 2013)

ZoneVoid schrieb:


> Was ich meine ist: Ich weiß das es eine werkzeugtechnisch hervorragend ausgestattete Diebesgilde gibt, vor denen ist kein Bike sicher. Auf meinen guten Hirschen sitz ich entweder, sie stehen in meiner Nähe, oder sind in meiner Wohnung. Bei einer Wirtshauspause auf Tour bewacht immer Einer die Bikes. Für Fahrten in der Stadt hab ich 'ne Stadtschlampe, wer die klaut ist selbst dran schuld. Ich versuche halt vor dem Schaden klug zu sein. Der Fuchs klaut halt nur dem sorglosen Bauern 'ne Gans...



ganz toll!! handhabe ich zu 100% genauso, alle meine bikes sind noch da, nur der unterschied zwischen uns beiden ist: ich stell mich nicht hier hin und sage nem user, der eh gerade absolut pissed ist (egal wies dazu kam), das er zu blöd ist sein bike richtig zu sichern, un merkste was?


----------



## kordesh (29. Juli 2013)

Wieso geht es hier eigentlich im gefühlt nur noch jedem 100. Beitrag um das gestohlenes Rad an sich? Der Sinn des Threads war doch gestohlene Bikes aufzulisten, die dann eventuell per Zufall auf diversen  Verkaufsplattformen oder durch achtsame Benutzer wiedergefunden werden. Ich für meinen Teil achte zumindest in meinem Umfeld und ab ind an bei den Kleinanzeigen auf hochwertige Räder und habe regelmäßig hier kurz geguckt, ob es eventuell in meiner Umgebung gestohlenen Räder zu verzeichnen gibt. So wie dieser Thread in letzter Zeit zugemüllt wird, funktioniert das irgendwie nicht. Wieso keinen Thread im KTWR eröffnen "das richtige Sichern von hochwertigen Rädern" "ist die Menschheit moralisch verdorben" oder "sind alle Bestohlenen die totalen Idioten und selber Schuld".


----------



## alfredo78 (29. Juli 2013)

Ist ja wohl mal krass, wie sich Drogen Beschaffungskriminalität auf unsere Jugend auswirkt!


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (29. Juli 2013)

kordesh schrieb:


> Wieso geht es hier eigentlich im gefühlt nur noch jedem 100. Beitrag um das gestohlenes Rad an sich? Der Sinn des Threads war doch gestohlene Bikes aufzulisten, die dann eventuell per Zufall auf diversen  Verkaufsplattformen oder durch achtsame Benutzer wiedergefunden werden. Ich für meinen Teil achte zumindest in meinem Umfeld und ab ind an bei den Kleinanzeigen auf hochwertige Räder und habe regelmäßig hier kurz geguckt, ob es eventuell in meiner Umgebung gestohlenen Räder zu verzeichnen gibt. So wie dieser Thread in letzter Zeit zugemüllt wird, funktioniert das irgendwie nicht. Wieso keinen Thread im KTWR eröffnen "das richtige Sichern von hochwertigen Rädern" "ist die Menschheit moralisch verdorben" oder "sind alle Bestohlenen die totalen Idioten und selber Schuld".



dann sollte en MOD einschreiten und solchen geistigen dünnsch*** unkommentiert zu lassen fällt halt auch schwer, aber gerne wieder BTT jetzt


----------



## ventizm (29. Juli 2013)

RalphD. schrieb:


> am vergangenen Freitag vom Firmengelände gestohlen, wärend ich Überstunden schieben musste...


 ich glaub ja dein chef hat´s gestohlen! 







sorry... konnte ich mir jetzt nicht verkneifen.


----------



## ZoneVoid (29. Juli 2013)

Re4lJuNgLiSt schrieb:


> ganz toll!! handhabe ich zu 100% genauso, alle meine bikes sind noch da, nur der unterschied zwischen uns beiden ist: ich stell mich nicht hier hin und sage nem user, der eh gerade absolut pissed ist (egal wies dazu kam), das er zu blöd ist sein bike richtig zu sichern, un merkste was?



Jetzt unterstellst du mir ich will den Bestohlenen noch blöd machen. Zugegeben, wirkt so. So meint ich's allerdings nicht. Man fragt sich bloß manchmal wie sorglos Leute mit ihren Werten umgehen und dann nach der Polizei schreien anstatt vor dem Schaden klug zu sein. Sein eierPhone würde ja auch niemand rumliegen lassen. Aber OK, hier gehört das nicht her. Hier ist der Suchfred und das Kind schon im Brunnen. War mein Fehler, Sorry! 

PS: Vielleicht sollte man wirklich einen Fred aufmachen, wo auf kameradschaftlicher Zusammenarbeit erörtert werden kann wie man sein Bike am Besten vor den Schmarotzern schützt. Vielleicht auch mal kontrovers, ich wär dabei! Letztendlich wollen wir ja alle das Gleiche, unsere Babys behalten.  Wenn ich dazu komme fang ich heute abend damit an, oder ein Anderer ist schneller...


----------



## halbgott (29. Juli 2013)

ventizm schrieb:


> ich glaub ja dein chef hat´s gestohlen!


Also, jeder der wußte wo das bike steht kommt in frage..


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (29. Juli 2013)

Wäre auch dafür, dass die Mods hier alles löschen was nicht direkt mit dem Diebstahl zu tun hat. Klappt doch im Schnäppchen- Thema auch gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ventizm (29. Juli 2013)

@halbgott echt jetzt? du fuchs...


----------



## Winst0n (2. August 2013)

Servus,
Ich habe gerade eben (2.8.2013 ca.22:30) in der Innenstadt von Fürth zwei paar Continental Reifen (Kaiser,X King) gefunden.
Vermisst jemand diese Reifen, bzw. wurde jemandem das Bike gestohlen an dem solche Reifen verbaut waren?


----------



## Highlander33 (3. August 2013)

Hallo

gerade festfestellt, dass mir mein Specialized Stumpjumper  mir roter Rohloffnabe aus der Garage geklaut wurde :-(
Rahmennummer:WSBC601026384F.

Auch wenn die Polizei mir keine Hoffnung gemacht hat, bitte melden wenn was gesehen wurde.


----------



## warp4 (3. August 2013)

Highlander33 schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> gerade festfestellt, dass mir mein Specialized Stumpjumper  mir roter Rohloffnabe aus der Garage geklaut wurde :-(
> Rahmennummer:WSBC601026384F.
> ...



Es ist zum :kotz:

Aber wäre gut zu wissen, WO das Teil geklaut wurde..

Drücke die Daumen
Gruß Uwe


----------



## Highlander33 (3. August 2013)

Hallo

geklaut in 34266 Niestetal-Heiligenrode!


----------



## 4mate (3. August 2013)

Bitte auch im lokalen Forum 

Nord- und Osthessen

posten.

Das Viertel mit Flyern pflastern, Ebay & Ebay Kleinanzeigen,
Quoka etc plus IBC Bikemarkt in den nächsten 4 Wochen durchsuchen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freigeist (3. August 2013)

4mate schrieb:


> Ebay & Ebay Kleinanzeigen,
> ....in den nächsten 4 Wochen durchsuchen



so konnte ich damals meinen LRS und die federgabel ausfindig machen. ein lokaler bikeshop verkaufte die teile ..


----------



## halbgott (3. August 2013)

Stell eine Anzeige rein, daß du dein Bike suchst 
Würde den Druck auf die Leute erhöhen..


----------



## 4mate (3. August 2013)

freigeist schrieb:


> so konnte ich damals meinen LRS und die federgabel ausfindig machen.


 


freigeist schrieb:


> ein lokaler bikeshop verkaufte die teile ..


----------



## freigeist (3. August 2013)

jaja..der bikeshop.. die teile wurden von einem polizeilich bekannten jugendlichen (war ca. 1woche aus'm knast raus) verkauft

über dem tresen gingen --> 100  für 
: eine nagelneue DirtJumper 1 und ebenfalls nagelneuen LRS mit 24" atomlab felgen, sapim race, DMR moto und WhiteIndustries Eno und Chup naben.

der ladenbesitzer war sich keiner schuld bewusst, stritt alles ab und wusste angeblich nichts um die hochwertigen parts, die er da aufkaufte. er regte sich anschliessend noch über "seinen verlust" der 100 auf, nachdem die polizei die rausgabe der teile anordnete. 

dass der dieb nur ca. 300m von dem laden entfernt wohnte und die polizisten NICHT zu ihm fuhren.. ja, das setzte dem ganzen noch die krone auf..war ja freitag nachmittag  
über's WE sind wohl alle teile verkauft worden und der dieb tauchte unter (bin dann MONTAG-frühs die polizei bei mir anrief und ich mit denen durch die stadt fuhr (um den honk zu suchen) und zu dessen letzter adresse...)

ich persönlich würde die polizei NICHT nochmal zu rate ziehen und es selber klären, sobald ich weiss, wo genau das ganze gelagert wird.
die androhung ,die polizei zu rufen, hätte mir die restlichen biketeile wohl eher zurück gebracht.

aus fehlern lernt man


----------



## kroiterfee (5. August 2013)

unglaublich. eingabe geschrieben?


----------



## Drongah (6. August 2013)

Und ein weiteres:

Giant Trance x4
Rahmennr.: GY100667
Reifengröße: 26''

Bild:
http://bikemarkt-images.mtb-news.net/0/5/7/4/1/5/_/large_image.jpg
das Bild ist nicht von meinem Bike, passt aber bis auf den Vorbau, der ist
bei mir schwarz statt bronzefarben.

geklaut aus einer Garage in Neufinsing (85464)


----------



## kordesh (7. August 2013)

ab 44 Sekunden. Vielleicht gehört es ja wem?!

http://www.os1.tv/Video/46408282001/?bctid=2591172149001


----------



## Brodie09 (7. August 2013)

Hallo,

von der Nacht des 06.08. auf den 07.08.13 wurde vor unserer Haustüre der gesicherte Fahrradanhänger Marke Chariot Modell Comfort CTS (Baujahr ca. 2002) samt Buggyrädern, Piraten-Fahne, Deichsel und Kinder-Gartenset gestohlen. 

Tatort ist Darmstadt bei Frankfurt.

Der Anhänger ist unverwechselbar, denn wir haben extra Bohrungen an dem Aluminiumgestell und der Hartplastikschale vorgenommen. 

Leider habe ich keine guten Bilder, für einen Eindruck sollte das angefügte Foto jedoch reichen.

Über Hinweise bin ich und meine Kinder sehr dankbar. 

Gruß Martin


----------



## Pelto (8. August 2013)

Werde die Augen offen halten, komme auch aus der Ecke. Ruhig noch mal im Lokalforum posten http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=19
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=18

Kinderanhänger klauen, kommt gleich vor Rollstuhl klauen, verstehe sowas nicht.

PS.: Die Kinder Matschgesichter machen einem Angst ^^


----------



## safarifuehrer (11. August 2013)

ein weiteres:

gestohlen in Regensburg am 10.8.2013
war vor dem Biergarten "alte Linde" angekettet.
Müllerstraße 1, 93059 Regensburg

Specialized Stumpjumper Elite 2011 Grüße M (26")
schwarz-grün

Rahmennummer: WSBC601057084F

Foto:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1442626?in=set

edit:

Teileliste:

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1444933?in=set


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fregger87 (13. August 2013)

Oh Mann was für wichser. Drücke dir die Daumen!


----------



## Komodo3000 (14. August 2013)

So kann es auch mal ausgehen!


----------



## Januszek (14. August 2013)

Gestohlen in Essen Rüttenscheid 
13.8.13
Achtung , bitte haltet die Augen nach meinem Richi HT auf , Besonderheiten , Hope bremsen , braune marzocchi , rote naben , rotes kettenblatt etc ... Rahmen ist Alu natur
Richi / MADE IN GERMANY


----------



## Mierza (15. August 2013)

*Gestohlen am 11.08. beim Bike-Marathon in Neustadt a.d.W.:*

- schwarzer Chaka/ Poison Lithum Rahmen ohne Decals (alte Version mit PM-Bremsaufnahme und verschliffenen Schweißnähten)
- weiße Manitou Tower Pro Federgabel ohne Decals (schwarz eloxierte Lockout und Rebound Hebel)
- Thomson Elite Sattelstütze, SLR XP Sattel 
- Thomson X2 Vorbau, 3t Xida ltd. Lenker
- Magura Mt6 Bremsen
- XTR Schalthebel, XT Schaltwerk, Sram X9 Umwerfer, Aerozine 2-fach Kurbel
- Pancho Wheels Laufradsatz (schwarze Novatec Naben mit PW-Schriftzug, Crest 29er ohne Decals, Schwalbe Rocket Ron 29x2.5 vorne, Bontrager 29-0 29x2.1 hinten), KCNC Schnellspanner
- King Cage Flaschenhalter (2x)


----------



## oiramm (18. August 2013)

ð©ð­

Canyon Nerve XC 8.0 von 2009, RahmengrÃ¶sse M

Gestohlen am 17.08. am frÃ¼hen Abend vor dem "Mainz-Strand" am Adenauer-Ufer in Mainz.

Alles original Teile, auÃer Fat Albert 2.25 vorne, Flat-Pedals, Selle Italia SLR Gel Flow schwarz und Kind Shock Dropzone SattelstÃ¼tze. 

Besonderheit: Eine Delle rechts am Oberrohr und Schwarze Cube Griffe.

Bin fÃ¼r jeden Hinweis dankbar. VG


----------



## bergbikefahrer (19. August 2013)

...und weg sind sie
Am Sa. 17.08.13 um ca. 20:15 Uhr wurden aus dem Keller des Hotels Alpina (Wagrain / Österreich) 
2 Specialized Stumpjumper FSR Elite in den Größen M (grünes Bike) und S (weißes Bike) gestohlen!
Außer den Serienteilen (siehe unten) waren noch grüne und weiße Flatpedals, 
sowie bei jedem Bike eine Kind Shock Dropzone Remote Sattelstütze verbaut!

Solltet ihr Beobachtungen in den einschlägigen Auktionsplattformen oder sonst wo machen, 
wo evtl. ein Anbieter mehrere beschriebene Teile anbietet, wir sind um jeden Hinweis dankbar!

RAHMEN: Specialized Stumpjumper FSR Elite 2001 Alu 
DÄMPFER: Specialized/Fox Brain Shock 
GABEL: Fox F140 RL
VORBAU: Specialized XC
LENKER: Specialized XC-low rise bar
BREMSEN und GRIFFE: Custom Avid Elixir R SL
UMWERFER: SRAM X.7, 10-speed, 
SCHALTWERK: Shimano RD-M980 XTR Shadow, 10-speed
SCHALTHEBEL: Shimano SL-M660-10R SLX, 10-speed, trigger
KURBELGARNITUR: Custom SRAM Carbon S-2200, 2-fach
PEDALE: Flatpedals
FELGEN: Custom DT Swiss X420SL,
NABEN: Specialized Hi Lo disc, 
REIFEN: Schwalbe Nobby Nic (50 km alt)
SATTEL: Specialized BG Henge Comp, 
SATTELSTÜTZE: Kind Shock Dropzone Remote


----------



## wolfi (19. August 2013)

Ups
Was sagt denn das hotel dazu? kommt ja nicht so gut...
viel glück!
wolfi

send from total wichtigen schmartfon


----------



## damista (20. August 2013)

geselle mich mal dazu.

Einziger Unterschiede zum Bild: vorn war seit 3 Wochen ein Maxxis IKON montiert. Flaschen, Startnummer und Satteltasche war naturlich zur Diebstahlzeit ebenfalls nicht montiert.
Wie so häufig: Das Bike ist ein Unikat und gab es so nirgends zu kaufen! Auch viele Teile wurden so bearbeitet, dass sie nicht der Serie entsprechen (bspw Labelfreie SRAM-NOIR Kurbel inkl TA und Gebhardt Kettenblättern). Ein paar Deteils:Rahmen Carbon (12K-Sichtcarbon, keinerlei Schriftzüge) Gabel MAGURA DURIN(keine Maguralabel mehr, goldene Schriftzüge "KurbelSpezialKraefte.de"), Sattelstütze und LRS-Schnellspanner TUNE, LRS( komplett schwarz: Nope N-light Naben, ZTR Olympic ohne Aufkleber, CX-Ray), Steuersatz ACROS Ai-22 gold, Sattelklemme NEW ULTMIMATE, NOKON-Schaltzüge schwarz-gold, Lenker: Carbon Riser ohne Schriftzüge, Pedale Eggbeater SL, Sattel SLR TT.
Sehr selten: A-Head Kappe (rot) 2MUCH4U TOP FINISHER 2013 (nicht käuflich zu erwerben! kann man nur gewinnen!)
Schaltwerk XT Shadow (bearbeitet, Details auf Nachfrage), Shifter XT, Umwerfer XTR
...
Entwendet am Samstag, 17.08.2013. Mutmaßlicher Tatzeitraum: 6.00-9.00Uhr ( evt. 14.00Uhr).
Tatort: Dresden (Strehlen), Rayskistraße (nahe Großer Garten)

Wer Rad oder Teile gesehen haben könnte, möge sich bitte melden. Finderlohn wird es geben


----------



## Freerider7 (20. August 2013)

*Gestohlen*​ *Zwischen 16-18.08.2013 wurde mein *​ *CANYON Torque Trailflow 7.0 *​ *aus unserer Garage in Schrozberg gestohlen*​ *Schwarz pulverbeschichtet mit blau eloxierten Felgen, Pedal und Griffenden sowie Ventildeckel*​ *DAKINE Aufkleber auf Oberrohr*​ *Rahmen Nr GBR110663L*​



*Finderlohn 100*​ *Tel 07935/722614 oder 0151/58045318*​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hdamok (26. August 2013)

http://www.quoka.de/fahrraeder/moun...0a119778904/2012-specialized-s-works-sl4.html

vermisst jemand sein Speci?


----------



## fregger87 (27. August 2013)

hdamok schrieb:


> http://www.quoka.de/fahrraeder/moun...0a119778904/2012-specialized-s-works-sl4.html
> 
> vermisst jemand sein Speci?


 
Warum gerade den link? Sieht erstmal nicht verdächtig aus. Oder ist dir was aufgefallen?


----------



## Fuzzyhead (27. August 2013)

Uvp: 7999â¬


----------



## fregger87 (27. August 2013)

Da ich mich in der Sektion nicht auskenne ist das schon komisch. Hab gerade mal geschaut und gesehen das es schon verdammt günstig angeboten wird. Da kann man natürlich schon diskutieren. Sry ;-)


----------



## Sheeeeeep (27. August 2013)

fregger87 schrieb:


> Warum gerade den link? Sieht erstmal nicht verdächtig aus. Oder ist dir was aufgefallen?



Hattest Du den Text gelesen? Der sah stark nach Google-Übersetzer aus, und der wird gerne benutzt um Hehlerware in anderen Ländern anzubieten.


----------



## Deleted 225700 (28. August 2013)

was positives, "nette radwiederkrieg"- story mit arschbild


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## morph027 (28. August 2013)

Auch hier nochmal:

Falls wer zufällig demnächst ein kleines (16"), graues Specialized mit schwarzer Reba sieht, einfach mal melden. Wurde meiner besseren Hälfte heute gestohlen.


----------



## banelink (2. September 2013)

Hi,
Ich stelle die Anzeige für nen freund ein

In der Nacht von 18.8. zum 19.8. würde ihm in der nähe von Dresden sein Merida One Forty 800 D, Rahmengröße 43 cm, gestohlen. 
Hier ist noch ein link mit einem Bild: http://www.bike-magazin.de/test_technik/komplettbikes/all_mountain/merida-one-forty-800-d/a8339.html
 Auffällig sind nachgerüstete Pedale, von der Marke reverse meine ich.

Sorry dass ich nicht mehr angaben machen kann, der Kollege ist gerade nicht erreichbar.
Falls wer was gesehen hat -> bitte melden

Benni


----------



## KRM (11. September 2013)

Mein Bike ist auch weg! Rahmennummer: WSBC601021190F
Gestohlen in Hattingen an der Ruhr am 28.08.13.
Es ist ein Specialized Stumpjumper Comp Modell 2011 Größe L.
http://www.specialized.com/de/de/bikes/archive/2011/sjfsr/sjfsrcomp
Hat einige Änderungen:
Mäntel:Schwalbe Nobby Nic
Antrieb: Sram 3x10; Trigger links X9 rechts X7; Schaltwerk X9; Umwerfer X7
AUFFÄLLIG: weißer Sattel (original Specialized wie auf Homepage)
Spritzschutz: hellblau/leicht transparent am Vorderrad (ähnlich MarshGuard)
Shimano Saint Pedale (neu, jedoch bereits mit einigen Krazern)
Bin für jeden Hinweis dankbar!


----------



## QUenten (14. September 2013)

Juhu ich darf mich hier auch eintragen 

Das Rad von meinem Vater wurde so zwischen 10.8.-16.8. in 06295 Lutherstadt Eisleben geklaut.
*             Trek Fuel EX 5 2012*

http://www.onbikex.de/Fahrrad/Mountainbike-Trek-Fuel_EX_5_-45471.html

                                                   Farben                     
                     Metallic Black/Platinum                  
                                                                    Gabel                                  
RockShox Recon Silver TK mit Stahlfeder,  einstellbare Vorspannung und Zugstufe, TurnKey-Lock-out,  Aluminium-Gabelschaft, 120mm Federweg                  
                                                                                            Hinterbaufeder                                  
RockShox Ario RL mit Lock-out, einstellbare Zugstufe; 7.25x2.0"                  
                                                                    Schaltung                                  
SRAM X5                  
                                                                                     Umwerfer                                  
SRAM X5                  
Bremsen 
                     Hydraulische Hayes Dyno Sport-Scheibenbremsen                  
Sattel 
                     Bontrager Evoke 1                  
                                                                                                      Lenker                                  
                     Bontrager Low Riser, 31.8mm, 15mm Rise                  
Felgen 
                     Bontrager AT-850-Disc-Felgen 
Reifen 
                     Bontrager XR4, 26" x 2.2

Rahmennummer: WTU287G0020H

Das traurige an der Sache ist, dass ich nur 2 oder 3 mal mit dem rad gefahren bin. Mein Vater ist nie damit gefahren.
Finderlohn gibt es auch, hab die Hoffnung aber aufgegeben das wir es wiederfinden.


----------



## MrLock (22. September 2013)

Hallo Leute,

seit der heutigen Nacht gehöre ich auch zu den Bestohlenen. 

Mein Bionicon Edison LTD wurde in der Nacht von Sa auf So gegen 04.30 Uhr im Urlaubsort Zingst entwendet. Ich habe ne Krawatte, toller Urlaub.

Die Fahrräder, das meiner Frau und meines , waren auf der Terrasse angeschlossen. Der Fahrradträger ebenso. Von der Strasse kann man diesen Platz nicht einsehen - wir wurden wohl "ausgespäht"...die Polizei kann Geschichten drüber erzählen. Ich hätte die Räder bzw mein Rad wohl gestern abend besser reinholen sollen. Keine Diskussion, Punkt.


Hier ein Bild von dem Hobel:

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/846773

Teileliste liefer ich nach, befinde mich ja derzeit noch im Urlaub 

Abweichend zu dem Bild sind neuere Teile verbaut: 
Der Lenker ist/war derzeit ein Spank Spike, weisse Griffe, Shimano SLX Bremsen, AVID 203er Scheiben v/h, eine Full FUNN Sattelstütze, Schwalbe Nobby Nics Evolution 2.35 sowie ein ganz neuer Selle Italia.

Ich werde das Dingen nicht wiedersehen, da bin ich mir ganz sicher und werde morgen auch meine Hausrat zu diesem Diebstahl befragen - ABER vielleicht sieht oder hört jemand von euch was und gibt mir bescheid.

Im besonderen die orange Farbgebung ist sehr auffällig und nicht alltäglich !

Kopf hoch an alle deren bike genau wie meines entwendet wurde ... ich versuche das gerade auch zu verdauen.

Gruss
Kay


----------



## pixxelbiker (23. September 2013)

Hallo,
vor einigen Tagen sprach mich ein junger Mann in Neudietendorf/nähe Erfurt an um mich um Mithilfe zu bitten, ihm war bei einem  Zwischenstop in Neudietendorf sein MTB aus dem Zug gestohlen worden.
Per Mail hab ich mir von Ihm Fotos und Partlist zu seinem Rad schicken lassen:

Hier der Originaltext aus der Mail:

Hallo,

es geht hier um ein Bergamont Big Air 6.0. Es wurde mir aus dem Zug  geklaut bei einem stop in Neudietendorf! Details zum Bike siehe Anhang.  Die Einstellungsmöglichkeit an der Federgabel ist nur noch mit einem  Inbusschlüssel möglich. Die Schraube ist mir verloren gegangen. Es  befindet sich ein Fahrrad Eberhardt- Aufkleber als auch ein  Platzangstaufkleber auf dem Rahmen. Ich habe ein zwei Sachen mit  Kabelbinder befestigt. Detailreichere Fotos habe ich leider nicht.

Vielen Dank für deine Hilfe, meine Bemühungen waren bisher erfolglos L

mfg

Martin


----------



## BistDuVerrueckt (23. September 2013)

Hallo Gemeinde,

mir wurde eins meiner Räder aus dem abgeschlossenen Keller geklaut.

Ich würde mich freuen wenn Ihr, wo immer Ihr euch rumtreibt, 
in der *Stadt* oder im *Internet*, oder bei *ebay *oder in den *kleinanzeigen*,
mal die Augen offen haltet ob einer mein MTB anbietet.

Zum Rad:

- GIANT Trance X1 2008

- silber poliert / eloxiert

- Größe S, Zustand ziemlich gut

- wahrscheinlich ist es noch im Umkreis 53879 EUSKIRCHEN, oder 52349 DÜREN oder 53937 SCHLEIDEN oder im Kölner Raum unterwegs

- hier ein Link zum Hersteller Archiv, da könnt ihr auch die Specs einsehen 
http://www2.giant-bicycles.com/en-us...llections_id=3

- Unten ein Foto ( geliehen ), meins sieht genau so aus wie das, das Fot ist aber ausgeliehen.

Photo was borrowed, thank you, i hope that is alright.







Vielen Dank für eure Mithilfe.

Beste Grüße, Peter


----------



## Eneite (23. September 2013)

Hi,

First of all, I'm really sorry for the English, but I have a very bad level in german language...

Yesterday (22/09/2013) someone stole my bike at the Lac Blanc bikepark in France... 
Many people already share this fact in France but I know that there are many German who ride in this bikepark so I post here too.











Frame : Lapierre DH 720 Pendbox, size S, 2012
Shock absorber : Fox DHX RC4 Kashima
Fork : Rockshox Boxxer RC
Crankset : Gravity Moto X
Ring : Raceface, blue
Pedals : Nukeproof Electron, white
Chainguide : E-thirteen
Stem : Sunline Vone
Seatpost : Lapierre
Handlebar : Raceface Atlas, blue
Grips : Lapierre, white lock-on
Rear derailleur : Sram X9, white
Shifters : Sram X7
Brakes : Shimano Saint M820
Saddle : SDG Circuit, blue
Wheels : Hope Pro Evo 2 blue, with Mavic EX721 (without stickers)
Tires : Schwalbe Muddy Mary

Note : Handlebar and stem are striped. Rear Derailleur too. 
One of the 4 rear screws of the derailleur hanger is chrome, the 3 others are black. 


_______________________

Please, can someone here translate it ? This is very important for me...

I don't know which area is near the Lac Blanc in Germany, if someone could transfer this in the thread "Lokale Bikeforen" it would be great !

And feel free to share (in France, for exemple, we have a facebook's page for stolen bikes).

Danke.


----------



## 4mate (23. September 2013)

Übersetzung:

Hallo, 

zunächst einmal, tut mir wirklich leid für meinen Beitrag in Englisch,
aber ich habe ein sehr schlechtes Niveau in der  deutschen Sprache... 

Gestern (22.09.2013) jemand hat gestohlen mein Fahrrad im
 Bikepark Lac Blanc in Frankreich...  Viele Menschen teilen bereits 
diese Tatsache in Frankreich, aber ich weiß, dass  es viele Deutsche gibt,
 die in diesem Bikepark fahren, so dass ich auch hier poste. 














Rahmen:  Lapierre DH 720 Pendbox,  Größe S,  2012
Stoßdämpfer: Fox DHX RC4 Kashima
Gabel: RockShox Boxxer RC
Kurbel: Gravity Moto X 
Raceface Ring, blau
Pedale Nukeproof Electron, weiß
Kettenführung:  E-dreizehn
Vorbau: Sunline Vone
Sattelstütze: Lapierre 
Lenke:r Raceface Atlas, blau
Griffe: Lapierre weiß lock-on
Schaltwerk: Sram X9, weiß
Schalthebel: Sram X7 
Bremsen: Shimano Saint-M820
Sattel: SDG Circuit, blau
Laufräder: Hope Pro 2 Evo blau, mit Mavic EX721 (ohne Aufkleber)
Reifen: Schwalbe Muddy Mary

Hinweis: Lenker und Vorbau sind blau-weiß gestreift, das  Schaltwerk ebenfalls.
Eine der 4 hinteren Schrauben am Schaltauge ist Chrom,  die 3 anderen sind schwarz.

_______________________________________________


Bitte, kann mir jemand hier übersetzen? Dies ist sehr wichtig für mich ...

Ich weiß nicht, welcher Bereich in der Nähe des Lac Blanc in 
Deutschland [*Freiburg, Karlsruhe und Schwarzwald*], wenn jemand 
könnte diese im Thread 'Lokale Bikeforen' es wäre toll zu übertragen!***

Und fühlt euch  frei diesen Post  weiter zu posten (in Frankreich, z.Bsp, haben wir eine Facebook-Seite für gestohlene Fahrräder).

Danke.

*** Done: _AW: Bikepark Lac Blanc - der Fred_


----------



## Eneite (23. September 2013)

Vielen Dank !
Es ist sehr nett von dir.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T_N_T (25. September 2013)

Vielleicht ist das hier: http://www.presseportal.de/polizeip...tohlene-hochwertige-fahrraeder-sichergestellt für das eine oder andere Hamburger Diebstahlsopfer von Bedeutung.

QUOTE:
"Die Beamten stellten 24 Fahrräder sicher, deren Herkunft zum Teil noch ungeklärt ist. ..., die in der Zeit vom 17.09.2013 bis zum 23.09.2013 gestohlen wurden"
UNQUOTE

Viel Glück

TNT


----------



## Eneite (25. September 2013)

Vielen Dank !

I sent them an e-mail.


----------



## Tabletop84 (25. September 2013)

don't want to crush your hopes but this happened in hamburg


----------



## Eneite (26. September 2013)

I know but as we say in France "who tries nothing has nothing"...
And I don't think too that the guy will continue to ride it where he stole it.

(but yea, I haven't really hopes...)


----------



## Tabletop84 (26. September 2013)

T_N_T schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist das hier: http://www.presseportal.de/polizeip...tohlene-hochwertige-fahrraeder-sichergestellt für das eine oder andere Hamburger Diebstahlsopfer von Bedeutung.
> 
> QUOTE:
> "Die Beamten stellten 24 Fahrräder sicher, deren Herkunft zum Teil noch ungeklärt ist. ..., die in der Zeit vom 17.09.2013 bis zum 23.09.2013 gestohlen wurden"
> ...



Die 9-köpfige Bande hat sicher wesentlich mehr als 24 Räder auf dem Gewissen und ich verstehe auch nicht warum sie die bis auf zwei auf frischer Tat ertappten wieder alufenlassen. Die haben die doch mitndestens mit Hehlerware erwischt.


----------



## T_N_T (27. September 2013)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Die 9-köpfige Bande hat sicher wesentlich mehr als 24 Räder auf dem Gewissen ...



In Deutschland wird man (zu Recht) nur aufgrund von Tatsachen strafrechtlich verfolgt.



Tabletop84 schrieb:


> ... ich verstehe auch nicht warum sie die bis auf zwei auf frischer Tat ertappten wieder laufenlassen. Die haben die doch mitndestens mit Hehlerware erwischt.



Mangels Haftgründen (siehe §§ 112, 112a StPO; http://www.gesetze-im-internet.de/stpo/BJNR006290950.html#BJNR006290950BJNG001001309).

Die beiden, die in U-Haft sitzen, sind vermutlich keine deutschen Staatsbürger und haben keinen festen Wohnsitz in Deutschland. Da ist der Haftgrund der Fluchtgefahr schnell bei der Hand.


----------



## Muchacho78 (27. September 2013)

am besten wie früher ... dieben die hand abhacken


----------



## Manson-007 (28. September 2013)

Muchacho78 schrieb:


> am besten wie früher ... dieben die hand abhacken



Oder steinigen, bis es sich herausstellte, daß man die Falschen erwischt hatte.


----------



## mikefize (28. September 2013)

Man sieht ja beispielsweise an den USA wie gut harte Strafen funktionieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Okidoki (28. September 2013)

mikefize schrieb:


> Man sieht ja beispielsweise an den USA wie gut harte Strafen funktionieren.



Tja, interessant wäre es zu sehen, wie es ohne diese harten Strafen in der USA aussehen würde...


----------



## Muchacho78 (28. September 2013)

Ich rede ja auch von Tätern die sicher überführt wurden und nicht aus Selbstherrlichkeit und fadenscheinigen Beweisen verurteilt wurden. Alternativ kann man ja auch den Dieben noch danke sagen, ist wahrscheinlich genauso abschreckend wie das aktuell ist. Schaut mal in den Iran, da funktioniert es ;-) und da haben die Leute wirklich nen Grund zu stehlen, auch wenn es kein Bike ist.


----------



## Pelto (28. September 2013)

@Muchacho78


----------



## Muchacho78 (29. September 2013)

also google übersetzt bei dem spruch ein mist


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (1. Oktober 2013)

Muchacho78 schrieb:


> also google übersetzt bei dem spruch ein mist



Retard (lat.: verlangsamt wirkend)


----------



## 4mate (1. Oktober 2013)

Muchacho78 schrieb:


> also google übersetzt bei dem spruch ein mist


Nicht übersetzen lassen, sondern Google zum SUCHEN benützen

_Full Retard_ | Know Your Meme

Urban Dictionary: _Full Retard_
_



_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jokiha (1. Oktober 2013)

Meiner Tochter wurde gestern ihr weißes Cube AMS WLS (Größe 15 Zoll) vom  Schulhof des Dillmann-Gymnasiums im Stuttgarter Westen geklaut. Das  Mädel ist untröstlich  (und versteht jetzt, warum ich in der Stadt nur mit meiner alten Gurke fahre)

Hier das Modell:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



http://www.biker-boarder.de/shopwar...te-fading-grey-Mountainbike_detail_19039.html

Schaltwerk: XT
Kurbel SLX
Gabel: Rock Shox Reba RL
Dämpfer: Manitou

Das Bike hat(te) Steckschutzbleche, Akkubeleuchtung und -mittels Schelle- einen Flaschenhalter am Unterrohr montiert 

Falls also jemand zufällig so ein Bike sieht, bitte PN!


----------



## neo-bahamuth (2. Oktober 2013)

Muchacho78 schrieb:


> also google übersetzt bei dem spruch ein mist



Retarded heißt nicht nur verzögert, sondern auch geistig minderbemittelt / zurück geblieben. Daher sowas nicht den Übersetzer machen lassen.
Daher für die ganzen Synonyme leo.org benutzen:

http://dict.leo.org/ende/index_de.h...oc=0&resultOrder=basic&multiwordShowSingle=on


----------



## Octane99 (5. Oktober 2013)

Kann man sein selbstzusammengebautes bike mit einer eigenen (Serien)nummer ausstatten, falls es jemand stiehlt??
Bitte antworten


----------



## Fuzzyhead (5. Oktober 2013)

kannst z.b. bei gravuraktionen des adfc codieren lassen:

http://www.adfc.de/technik/diebstahl/vorbeugen/fahrrad-codierung/fahrrad-codierung


----------



## mightyEx (5. Oktober 2013)

Du kannst es z.B gravieren lassen oder auch künstliche DNA aufbringen. Macht aber eigentlich nur Sinn, wenn keine werksseitige Rahmennummer vorhanden ist.


----------



## feliks (5. Oktober 2013)

wurde mir heute in leipzig gestohlen. 
Änderungen: Juicy 3 mit 203mm Rotoren
                  Revolution 25 Laufrädern
                 lila Sixpack Menance Pedale
                 statt Spongebob jetz ne Froschhupe


----------



## mira-meier (9. Oktober 2013)

Meinem Nachbar wurde das Rad geklaut. Er hatte es dem Dieb besonders leicht gemacht, in dem er den Schlüssel am Rahmenschloß stecken ließ 

Das Rad war natürlich weg, der Dieb nahm nur den Fahrradschlüssel mit. Wohnungsschlüssel wurde an der Stelle auf dem Boden liegen lassen ... Gott sei Dank.


----------



## Mehrsau (9. Oktober 2013)

mira-meier schrieb:


> Meinem Nachbar wurde das Rad geklaut. Er hatte es dem Dieb besonders leicht gemacht, in dem er den Schlüssel am Rahmenschloß stecken ließ
> 
> Das Rad war natürlich weg, der Dieb nahm nur den Fahrradschlüssel mit. Wohnungsschlüssel wurde an der Stelle auf dem Boden liegen lassen ... Gott sei Dank.



Und nun?


----------



## mira-meier (9. Oktober 2013)

Mehrsau schrieb:


> Und nun?



Nix nun, Rad ist weg aber der Dieb schien doch ein Herz zu haben, in dem er die Schlüsseln dort liegen ließ. Allein neue Schlüsseln für die Wohnanlage neu anzufertigen würde es 200  kosten.


----------



## Mehrsau (9. Oktober 2013)

Darf ich dir auch ein Bike klauen?  Ich lasse deine Schlüssel für die Wohnanlage auch liegen.  Ich habe auch ein Herz!

Ich meinte viel mehr, dass dieser Thread dazu dient, Bestohlenen eine Plattform zu bieten, auf der sie ihren Diebstahl beschreiben können und ihnen somit den Hauch einer Hoffnung gewährt wird, dass irgendein Forenmitglied es wieder findet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (9. Oktober 2013)

Halt die Augen offen! Egal wo, egal was fürn bike


----------



## MCTryal (20. Oktober 2013)

Gestern wurde in Halle Saale ein Diamant 128 am hellichten Tag aus dem Fahrradständer gestohlen.

Besonderheiten I love my Bike Klingel, ansonsten wie ab Werk geliefert.

Wer helfen kann, schreibt mir einfach eine PN. Danke!








Mehr Bilder HIER


----------



## sAngrEal (24. Oktober 2013)

Ein bekannter Drogensuchti, Pleitegeier und Langfinger aus Dresden Striesen hat ein offensichtlich gestohlenes 2012er Ghost in seinem Keller stehen - bitte herumfragen ob eins fehlt! 

Wenn ihr mir das richtige Modell nennen könnt, initiiere ich weitere Schritte.


Gruß


----------



## fregger87 (24. Oktober 2013)

Kannst du evtl genauere Infos und gegebenenfalls Bilder on stellen.  Wenn man den Typ kennt und weiß das der nie was hat! Könnte man für nen guten Zweck auch mal die rahmennummer der Polizei durchgeben und schauen ob da was bekannt ist? Ich kenne ihn nicht und will nicht da auch nicht zuweit ausm Fenster lehnen.


----------



## sAngrEal (24. Oktober 2013)

Das hab ich schon bewusst so geschrieben, wenn ich sage "hier liegt ein 5-Euro Schein, wem gehört der?", bringt das auch nicht weiter.
Ich hoffe du verstehst was ich meine.
Weiterhin steht das Rad in einem vergitterten Abteil, Rahmennummer lesen unmöglich.

Edit: @kordesh Ist unterwegs!


----------



## kordesh (24. Oktober 2013)

> Ein bekannter Drogensuchti, Pleitegeier und Langfinger aus Dresden Striesen hat ein offensichtlich gestohlenes 2012er Ghost in seinem Keller stehen - bitte herumfragen ob eins fehlt!
> 
> Wenn ihr mir die richtige Marke nennen könnt, initiiere ich weitere Schritte.



Gib die Daten doch der Polizei weiter. Die werden das Rad dann eventuell schon einer Diebstahlanzeige zuordnen können


----------



## 4mate (25. Oktober 2013)

sAngrEal schrieb:


> Ein bekannter Drogensuchti, Pleitegeier und Langfinger aus Dresden Striesen hat ein offensichtlich gestohlenes
> 2012er Ghost in seinem Keller stehen - bitte herumfragen ob eins
> fehlt!
> 
> ...


Dresdner erreichst du nicht hier sondern in ihrem Lokalforum                        Sachsen und Vogtland

in diesem Thread: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=11012412#post11012412


> Wenn ihr mir die richtige *Marke* nennen könnt, initiiere ich weitere Schritte.


Bitte korrigieren, die Marke ist Ghost, es muss Modell heißen; Cube AMS 130 Pro 16" beispielsweise


----------



## sAngrEal (25. Oktober 2013)

Danke für den Hinweis, sowas weiß ich doch eigentlich.


----------



## bigpig84 (27. Oktober 2013)

Hallo. Ich heiße Benni und komme aus Ulm.

War bis vor kurzem stolzer Besitzer eines "Specialized XC". Ich habe mir das Bike im April 2010 NEU gekauft. Leider wurde es mir zwischen dem 16.10. und 19.10.2013 aus dem eigenen Keller GESTOHLEN!!! 

Fabrikat: Specialized
Typ: XC
Farbe: silber
Rahmen-Nr. M9HK41054

"Bild siehe Anhang"

Habe nun die Hoffnung, dass es der Täter nicht selber fahren wird, sondern es vielleicht versucht übers Internet zu verticken!

Bin für jegliche Hilfe dankbar!

FINDERLOHN:  100,-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flyduffer (27. Oktober 2013)

Hallo Ich bin ein bulgarischer Student hier in Deutschland, NRW, Bonn, Endenich.

Gestern hat jemand mein nicht sehr billigen (für meinen Standard) Fahrrad gestolen 
Die Schlüsselkette ABUS Sicherheitsstuffe-7 (30EUR) war zerschneidet. 





Carver Pure 1.0 Limited:
Modelljahr: 2012
Rahmen: CARVER Pure 100 Aluminium
Sattel: VELO Saddles VL - 1133B / Gewechselt mit Velo Plush Deep Sattel 
Farbe: Grau/Weiß
Rahmen-Nr. habe Ich leider nicht 

Hatte schon bei der Polizei gemelted...

Mehr Fotos:
http://imageshack.us/g/1/10371934/

Finderlohn:  50

Wenn jemand helfen kann, schreiben Sie mir bitte.
Danke.


----------



## colt_s-works (28. Oktober 2013)

colt_s-works schrieb:


> Ich grüße euch alle ... Alle die wie ich ihren Schatz oder schätzte verloren haben durch einen Diebstahl ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ist lange her aber bei solche sonderteile Müß etwas irgendwann rausskommen 
Finderlohn 1000 pro fahrrad !


----------



## san_andreas (28. Oktober 2013)

Die Dinger fahren wohl leider in Moskau rum...


----------



## Freerider1504 (28. Oktober 2013)

Von User @_flowbike_

In der Zeit zwischen gestern abend 18:00 und heute morgen 12:00 wurde meinem Freund sein geliebtes Santa Cruz Blur Lt aus seinem Keller in Obertshausen geklaut.





Das Bike ist ein absolutes Unikat und wurde von mir für Ihn letzten Sommer aufgebaut.

Hier ein paar Details der Ausstattung:
Santa Cruz Blur LT, Größe M, Glanz schwarz
Marzocchi R44 RC3 Ti Federgabel 
Easton Haven Laufräder in 26"
SRAM X0 Bremsen und Shifter
X9 Schaltwerk.
SLX Umwerfer
SLX Kurbel (2-fach) mit Dartmoor Bash (sehr selten)
Rock Shox Reverb
Superstar Zephir Vorbau mit goldener Faceplate
Crank Brothers Iodine 11 Carbonlenker
Superstar Ultra Mag Ti Pedale (goldfarbene Titanachse)

Bitte haltet die Augen auf, ob euch dieses einzigartige Bike irgendwo begegnet und gebt mir per PN Bescheid. Sollte das Bike über euch den Weg zum Besitzer zurück finden, dürft ihr euch eines fetten Finderlohns sicher sein

weitere Detailfotos findet ihr hier:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/51022

Dankeschön.


----------



## kellyman (28. Oktober 2013)

Hier mein Cube AMS ltd. CC von 2010. Wurde Anfang Juli in Herten NRW geklaut.


----------



## colt_s-works (28. Oktober 2013)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Die Dinger fahren wohl leider in Moskau rum...


redest du mit mir ? 
was meinst du?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fregger87 (29. Oktober 2013)

Er meint das die Chancen wohl eher gegen Null gehen. Heißt du müsstest europaweit die Augen aufhalten um eventuell was zufinden. So beschissen es auch ist -.-


----------



## colt_s-works (29. Oktober 2013)

Ja klar ...  aber die möglichkeit gibt immer ...
und mehr augen sind besser als nur 2 ....
Dazu sag ich das einige solche teile waren einzel angefertig ... wie die grafik am starrgabel , oder am 3 sattel ....
oder ein bash aus carbon von Carbon TI ... usw also teile die nicht auf normalen markt kaufen kann ....


----------



## FlowinFlo (29. Oktober 2013)

Pack das doch komplett in deine Anzeige als markante Details und entwickelt die Theorien, wohin das nun verkauft wurde, vielleicht in einem extra Thread,
sonst canceln die meisten das Abo zu diesem Thread schnell und es bleiben nur noch 2 Augen übrig...


----------



## Helldriver (1. November 2013)

Hallo,

Heute wurde das Bike von meinem Bruder in Bad Oldesloe aus einer abschliessbaren Fahrradbox am Bahnhof gestohlen. 
Das Bild ist nicht ganz aktuell, jetzt ist ein flacher Syntace Vorbau dran. 





Falls jemand das Fahrrad sieht, bitte melden!

Danke und Gruß

Edit: Hat sich erledigt, die Box wurde zwar aufgebrochen aber das Fahrrad stand zum Glück zuhause.


----------



## peterpwn (2. November 2013)

was heißt denn immer "aus dem Keller?" Aus dem (offenen) Gemeinschaftskeller eines Mehrfamilienhauses ?
Da muss doch die Polizei was machen können... Kann ja nur einer der hausnachbarn sein  Hab mein Bike auch in einem solchen Keller stehen ... (Angst)^^


----------



## alois (2. November 2013)

in Köln hat man nen Ukrainischen Bike-Heeler-Ring ausgehoben, viele Bikes finden sich wohl auf www.slando.ua

Mein Intense Hard Eddie wird wohl auch dort sein.

Wünsche viel Glück beim Wiederfinden / Wiederbekommen.

Gruss Alois


----------



## Radatouille (10. November 2013)

Rad in Leipzig gestohlen!

Gestern Nacht (10. November 2013) wurde das geliebte Bike meines Mannes von seiner Arbeitsstelle (Busbahnhof Lindenau) gestohlen. Da es sich um ein sehr auffälliges Rad handelt, besteht vielleicht die klitzekleine Chance, das treue Stück wieder zu finden. 

Es handelt sich um ein schneeweißes BMW Cruise Bike; der Rahmen ist auffällig geschwungen, besitzt blaue Felgen mit besonderem Speichendesign, hat Weißwandreifen aufgezogen und einen blau-weißen Scape Active Sattel. Habe ein Bild beigefügt, wo man die Details (bis auf den Sattel -> anderes Modell) erkennen kann.

Zum Zeitpunkt des Diebstahls waren vorn und hinten Schutzbleche montiert (hinten ein durchsichtiges aufblasbares) und am Lenker war eine Handyhalterung plus Beleuchtung.

Bitte haltet eure Augen offen und gebt Rückmeldung, falls ihr irgendwo ein solches Rad seht oder wisst, wer auf einmal ein solches Rad besitzt. Ich danke euch von Herzen!

Und dem Dieb sei gesagt: Möge dich der Blitz beim S*******n treffen!!!

LG, Katrin.


----------



## Helltone (10. November 2013)

Mein BIONICON REED wurde mir die Tage aus dem Keller in Essen (Ruhr) gestohlen. Tü- und Radschloss geknackt. Für Hinweise bin ich sehr dankbar. Das Bike fahren ja nicht so viele und ist sehr auffällig.





Danke Timm


----------



## Muchacho78 (12. November 2013)

Hallo

Nicht verzweifeln, ich hab gerade erfahren das die Polizei mein Bike wiedergefunden hat  und das in einem guten Zustand. Yippie


----------



## Birnensaft (17. November 2013)

Hallo Leute,

mein Bike wurde im Raum Magdeburg aus meinem Keller entwendet!
Rotwild R.E.D Two Extreme
Marzocchi Bomber 888 RC3 Evo TI
RaceFace Atlas Blau
Hope Moto6
Marzocchi Roco TST R Coil
Saint Kurbeln und Schaltwerk
DT Swiss E2200 Laufradsatz
Muddy Marry v/h
Blaue BarEnds

Gruß
Birne  

Rotwild R.E.D Two Extreme


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuflor (20. November 2013)

ERM... Sucht jemand sein Yeti Downhiller in Offenbach??

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Herrenrad-/2...Radsport_Fahrrad_Anhänger&hash=item3cd85e37d6


----------



## tomarrow (21. November 2013)

Birnensaft schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> mein Bike wurde im Raum Magdeburg aus meinem Keller entwendet!
> 
> ...



Zum Raum Magdeburg füge ich dann auch dieses hinzu:

Merida 29", Modell TFS300.
Es hat wie auf dem Bild ne mattschwarze Lackierung mit weißen und grünen Applikationen.
Außerdem ist es mit einem Gepäckträger und auf der linken Seite mit einer Anhängerkupplung von Weber ausgestattet

war auch verschloßen.
Was istn grad schon wieder los hier ?
Bei dem wetter Fahrradklauen ?


----------



## Aldar (21. November 2013)

Weihnachtsgeschenke müssen besorgt werden...


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (21. November 2013)

die hier gepostet haben werden da nich drüber lachen...


----------



## RBBike (26. November 2013)

Mir wurde ín der Nacht zum 26.11.2013 in Dresden aus dem verschlossenen Keller mein geliebtes Morewood Izimu gestohlen. Rahmennummer I907 Größe S


 Daten u.a.:
 Gabel: Rock Shox Totem Coil, 180mm Federweg, High Speed und Low Speed Druckstufe, Zugstufe
 Dämpfer: FOX DHX 5.0
Sattel: Selle Italia, TLD Edition
 Schaltung: SRAM x9
Bremsen: Avid Code, 200mm Scheiben
Reifen: Schwalbe Muddy Mary
 Felge: Spank Stiffy, weiß
 Lenker: Sixpack Driver 780mm rot
 Vorbau: Sixpack, Millenium
 Kettenführung: E-thirteen
 Sattelstütze: Morewood



   Ich wäre Euch sehr dankbar, wenn Ihr was seht / hört und mit Angaben machen könntet, sowohl das Rad, als auch die Teile betreffend - sind zwar nicht "genummert", ich würde sie aber erkennen. 
 Belohnung ist selbstredend!





 Danke Euch vorab und LG


----------



## ronny1977 (28. November 2013)

Hallo, 

in einem anderen Forum hatte jemand sein gestohlenes Bike auf folgender Seite gefunden:

http://apro.bikemag.hu/browse/mountain-bike/mtb-kerekpar/

Natürlich wird nicht damit gesagt, dass hier gestohlene Bikes angeboten werden.

Evtl. kann man hier dennoch etwas finden? 

Viel Glück.

R.


----------



## 321Stefan (28. November 2013)

Heute in München Giesing gestohlen!!!!!!!!

Bionicon Urban Cargo schwarz mit 2 Trägern und großem Korb vorne.
Größe L

Ist ein sehr auffälliges Rad. Wer es sieht bitte entweder gleich Polizei anrufen oder Tip zu mir.


----------



## 321Stefan (28. November 2013)

Noch ein Bild des gestohlenen Bikes.

Finderlohn gibt es natürlich auch, wenn es wieder auftaucht.

Grüße Stefan


----------



## janmethner (28. November 2013)

Ich drück dir die Daumen, Stefan! Auf dass man diese Drecksäcke findet und du dein Bike wiederbekommst!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hans-Huber (2. Dezember 2013)

Hallo Steffen,

auch ich hoffe, dass Sie dein schönes Rad bald wiederfinden.

Liebe Grüße

Hans Huber



321Stefan schrieb:


> Noch ein Bild des gestohlenen Bikes.
> 
> Finderlohn gibt es natürlich auch, wenn es wieder auftaucht.
> 
> Grüße Stefan


----------



## 321Stefan (2. Dezember 2013)

Danke, das schlimmste ist, das war das neue Bike meiner Frau.
Die ist richtig traurig.

Grüße Stefan


----------



## janmethner (2. Dezember 2013)

321Stefan schrieb:


> Danke, das schlimmste ist, das war das neue Bike meiner Frau.
> Die ist richtig traurig.
> 
> Grüße Stefan



Das kann ich gut verstehen! Ich will gar nicht dran denken, dass jemand mein neues Cube klaut....
Der könnte nur hoffen, dass ihn die Polizei vor mir findet.... 

Wenn du die Rahmennummer etc. hast, dann kannst du es ja bei fahrradjäger.de als gestohlen melden und bundesweit zur Suche ausschreiben. Hilft vielleicht zusätzlich zur Sachfahnung der Polizei.


----------



## 321Stefan (2. Dezember 2013)

Danke, bei fahrradjäger hab ich es auch schon reingestellt, und halb Giesing hält die Augen offen. Und alle aus dem IBC.

Grüße Stefan


----------



## Helltone (2. Dezember 2013)

janmethner schrieb:


> Das kann ich gut verstehen! Ich will gar nicht dran denken, dass jemand mein neues Cube klaut....
> Der könnte nur hoffen, dass ihn die Polizei vor mir findet....
> 
> Wenn du die Rahmennummer etc. hast, dann kannst du es ja bei fahrradjäger.de als gestohlen melden und bundesweit zur Suche ausschreiben. Hilft vielleicht zusätzlich zur Sachfahnung der Polizei.



Hört mir auf mit der Polizei. Da die Polizei es innerhalb einer Woche nach Feststellung des Einbruchs mit Diebstahl nicht geschafft hat, einen Bericht zu schreiben und mein Bike somit nicht in die Fahndung gekommen ist, habe ich die Polizei selbst angezeigt. Dienstaufsichtsbeschwerde/Anzeige wegen Strafvereitelung im Amt. Die Arbeit der Polizei Essen war katastrophal.


----------



## Deleted 289649 (2. Dezember 2013)

Helltone schrieb:


> Hört mir auf mit der Polizei. Da die Polizei es innerhalb einer Woche nach Feststellung des Einbruchs mit Diebstahl nicht geschafft hat, einen Bericht zu schreiben und mein Bike somit nicht in die Fahndung gekommen ist, habe ich die Polizei selbst angezeigt. Dienstaufsichtsbeschwerde/Anzeige wegen Strafvereitelung im Amt. Die Arbeit der Polizei Essen war katastrophal.



Aber Fahrradfahrer die auf einem Waldweg ohne licht fahren, sind natürlich schlimmer.. naturlement


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nixim (4. Dezember 2013)

Radatouille schrieb:


> Rad in Leipzig gestohlen!
> 
> Gestern Nacht (10. November 2013) wurde das geliebte Bike meines Mannes von seiner Arbeitsstelle (Busbahnhof Lindenau) gestohlen. Da es sich um ein sehr auffälliges Rad handelt, besteht vielleicht die klitzekleine Chance, das treue Stück wieder zu finden.
> 
> ...



Sieht genau so aus!
http://apro.bikemag.hu/browse/mountain-bike/mtb-kerekpar/bmw-cruiser-bike-l203084.html


----------



## 4mate (4. Dezember 2013)

Nein


----------



## juneoen (4. Dezember 2013)

naja doch - wenn man mal von der sattelstütze absieht - ich weiß ja nich in wie weit das alles serie oder custom ist...


----------



## kordesh (4. Dezember 2013)

Griffe, Flaschenhalter, Schnellspanner, Reifen, Klingel, Ständer, Sattelklemme, Sattel usw... Nicht, dass man das nicht nachträglich ändern könnte, aber das kann man mit der Sattelstütze auch


----------



## ventizm (4. Dezember 2013)

@Nixim hat´s doch nur gut gemeint.


----------



## holdedolde (4. Dezember 2013)

Raddieb in München erwischt. Vielleicht hat er euch ja etwas entwendet...

http://www.sueddeutsche.de/muenchen/maxvorstadt-polizei-nimmt-professionellen-raddieb-fest-1.1835467


----------



## Nixim (4. Dezember 2013)

Im nachhinein habe ich auch gesehen,das es doch ein paar Unterschiede sind.Wollte halt schnell die Anzeige posten,bevor sie weg ist.


----------



## 321Stefan (4. Dezember 2013)

Hoffe das Bike meiner Frau ist dabei.
Die Finger sollen ihm abfaulen.


----------



## eifelhexe (4. Dezember 2013)

Hi habt ihr mal versucht über google Bildfunktion euer bike zu finden ? Mit etwas Glück findet man es in irgend einer Annonce.


----------



## 321Stefan (4. Dezember 2013)

Hi, ich schau jeden Abend ebay, ebay kleinanzeigen, google bilder zu bionicon usw, durch.

Dann schauen alle Bekannten (und davon hab ich viele) in München.
Ich nehm die Sache sehr persöhnlich und ich ärgere mich richtig.
Wenn das Bike noch in meiner Nähe ist dann finden wir es.

Grüße Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 289649 (4. Dezember 2013)

Aber ein Gepäckkorb an einer Doppelbrückengabel.. Wer macht denn sowaS ?


----------



## 321Stefan (4. Dezember 2013)

Die Gabel ist starr, ist (war) ein Cargo Bike. Jetzt im Cargo Transporter eines netten "Mitbürgers".

Dafür war es gedacht


----------



## tomarrow (4. Dezember 2013)

sorry für's OT - aber - ein Hund als "Cargo"-Gut find ich gerade herrlichst


----------



## Birnensaft (4. Dezember 2013)

Rotwild R.E.D TWO Extreme geklaut!
Ort: Magdeburg
Bild im Profil.
Bei Auffälligkeiten, egal wo, bitte PN!!!


----------



## morph027 (6. Dezember 2013)

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/286747-cube-geklautes-cube-gesichtet-im-raum-solingen


----------



## Birnensaft (7. Dezember 2013)

morph027 schrieb:


> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/286747-cube-geklautes-cube-gesichtet-im-raum-solingen





Fehler 404 Not found.
Link funktioniert nicht bzw Anzeige entfernt.


----------



## Freerider1504 (7. Dezember 2013)

Die Anzeige war nicht wirklich lang online. War aber trotzdem eine sehr gute Idee


----------



## Philsen82 (9. Dezember 2013)

http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/s-anzeige/2011-trek-speed-​​/164440161-217-16339?ref=search

Vermisst jemand nen Trek Triathlon/Zeitfahrrad? Die Anzeige ist ja wohl ein Witz..vor allem erscheint mir der Preis sehr niedrig mit den Zipp LRS etc.


----------



## Gummihammer (9. Dezember 2013)

Philsen82 schrieb:


> http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/s-anzeige/2011-trek-speed-​​/164440161-217-16339?ref=search
> 
> Vermisst jemand nen Trek Triathlon/Zeitfahrrad? Die Anzeige ist ja wohl ein Witz..vor allem erscheint mir der Preis sehr niedrig mit den Zipp LRS etc.



es sind doch bilder dabei, wo es in nem shop steht. ein sticker mit barcodes ist auch zu sehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Philsen82 (9. Dezember 2013)

ja, aber ob die mit denen am Rad identisch sind ist die Frage..wer stellt denn ein 5000+ Euro Zeitfahrrad mit dem Text ein...das stimmt doch hinten und vorne nicht..vor allem "Tritt Fahrrad"...ahja..da weißt ja schon wer das eingestellt hat..


----------



## Manson-007 (9. Dezember 2013)

Philsen82 schrieb:


> ja, aber ob die mit denen am Rad identisch sind ist die Frage..wer stellt denn ein 5000+ Euro Zeitfahrrad mit dem Text ein...das stimmt doch hinten und vorne nicht..vor allem "Tritt Fahrrad"...ahja..da weiÃt ja schon wer das eingestellt hat..



Was willst du eigentlich, du hast die MÃ¶glickeit die Seriennummer bei der Polizei Ã¼berprÃ¼fen zu lassen oder nicht ?
Nach dem Kauf machst du noch mal den Vergleich, ob es sich um die selben Angaben handelt, es ist so was wie 1+1 = 2 ... FÃ¤llt es dir denn so schwer das zu tun ?
Der Kauf findet in DE statt. Sollte was faul sein, kÃ¶nnen die Bullen sofort antanzen und wenn ich schon 2000 â¬ Rad kaufe, dann werde ich dorthin fahren, die Daten vergleichen und das Rad abholen. Wo ist das Problem ???

Man sieht auf den Bildern, daÃ es sich um ein Fahrradladen handelt. Wenn ich ein HÃ¤ndler wÃ¤re, wÃ¼rde ich dieses Rad zum EK+Mst. verkaufen, sollte es fÃ¼r lÃ¤ngere Zeit im Laden stehen sollte. Mit dem Geld kann man ein neues Modell ordern und damit mehr verdienen. *DAS* ist die gÃ¤ngige Praxis, um LadenhÃ¼ter rauszuschmeissen.

Diese dÃ¤mlichen ungerechtfertigen Unterstellungen sind schon krankhaft


----------



## mightyEx (9. Dezember 2013)

In der Tat mag die Anzeige bis auf die Bilder etwas wortkarg daherkommen. Dennoch sehe ich das ähnlich wie Manson-007. Du kannst doch vor Ort überprüfen, ob die Bilder der Realität entsprechen und ob z.B. die Original-Rechnung mit Rahmennummer dabei ist, bzw. ob es sich um einen Händler handelt, der halt einen Ladenhüter loswerden will. Kein Händler stellt sich ein x-tausend -Bike in den Laden und wartet vielleicht 10 Jahre, bis jemand das Teil für nen Appel und nen Ei kauft. Der Händler wird es vor allzu großem Wertverlust eher günstiger abstoßen, als natürlich zum Neupreis. Da macht er nur minimal Minus (vielleicht noch nicht mal), bevor er hoch pokert und hofft, dass ihm jemand das Teil irgendwann mal zum beinahe Neupreis abkauft.

Als Käufer würde ich das ganz gelassen angehen und vor der Geldübergabe vor Ort prüfen. Im Zweifel kannst Du immer nein sagen.


----------



## Steinie (9. Dezember 2013)

Hallo Leute,
meinem Kumpel wurde in 57334 Bad Laasphe ein 2,5 Jahre altes Giant TCX 
 Farbe Schwarz,Weiß,Rot geklaut.Das Bike hat nen Gepäckträger mit Satteltaschen und eine Truvativ-Shuriken Kurbel.Hab leider kein Bild.


----------



## x-rossi (16. Dezember 2013)




----------



## HansPi (19. Dezember 2013)

Mir wurd meins leider auch vorgestern entwendet,
super das Singelspeed war gerade mal ein Monat alt,
wenigstens war es nicht so teuer, aber vielleicht tauchts ja auch wieder auf. 
Hinweise werden mit Amboss Bier belohnt! 

Raum: Zürich - Umgebung Stadtbibliothek. 
Totem Singlespeed Velo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel2306 (21. Dezember 2013)

Mien Rad wurde schon Ende Oktober gestohlen. Aber evtl. bringt es ja was... Ort war Halle (Saale).

Ich setze 500€ Belohnung aus, für den der den passenden Hinweis liefert um das Rad wieder zu bekommen!


----------



## the_simon (22. Dezember 2013)

Hallo mir wurde im Sommer auch mein Rad gestohlen, jetzt habe ich durch Zufall hier ein Bike in den Fotos entdeckt, das meinem "sehr" ähnlich kommt (bis auf Anbauteile). 
Wie soll ich am besten/richtig vorgehen? Rahmennummer hab ich natürlich, erst Kontakt zu der Person suchen, oder IBC Moderatoren ansprechen bzw direkt alles an Versicherung weitergeben?

Vielen Dank,
Simon


----------



## x-rossi (22. Dezember 2013)

the_simon schrieb:


> Hallo mir wurde im Sommer auch mein Rad gestohlen, jetzt habe ich durch Zufall hier ein Bike in den Fotos entdeckt, das meinem "sehr" ähnlich kommt (bis auf Anbauteile).
> Wie soll ich am besten/richtig vorgehen? Rahmennummer hab ich natürlich, erst Kontakt zu der Person suchen, oder IBC Moderatoren ansprechen bzw direkt alles an Versicherung weitergeben?
> 
> Vielen Dank,
> Simon


erstelle proforma einen screenshot der forenseite, auf der das bild des rade mit dem user in verbindung gebracht werden kann. danach kannst du dich ja vorsichtig und höflich mit dem user in verbindung setzen und ihn über alles in frage kommende befragen. wenn da der informationsaustausch hakelig wird, ist an deiner vermutung eventuell was dran.


----------



## clemsi (23. Dezember 2013)

Mein 2012 Canyon Strive ES 8.0 wurde am Samstag zwischen 16:40 und 17:15 vor dem Bikesnboards Shop (Tübinger Straße) in Stuttgart geklaut:





Zuerst die Besonderheiten:
Kein Schriftzug auf dem Unterrohr und Logo auf dem Steuerrohr, sowie kein weißer Steinschlagschutz am Unterrohr. Keine Decals an den Felgen. Grüne Ergon Griffe. Shimano Zee anstelle von weißen Avid Elixir Bremsen.
Die komplette Partliste:
Rahmen: 2012 Canyon Strive ES 8.0, Größe L. Schriftzug am Unterrohr ist weg, sowie der weiße Aufkleber (ist auf dem Bild noch vorhanden).
Rahmennummer: M2312B11G0430
Gabel: 2012 36er Fox TALAS 160
Dämpfer: Fox RP 23
Lenker: Nukeproof Warhead 160
Vorbau: Synros FR V2 50mm
Bremsen: Shimano Zee
Schaltung: 2x10 Shimano XT Umwerfer sowie Shimano XT Shadow Plus Schaltwerk
Kurbel: RaceFace Atlas
Laufräder: Schwarze Sun Ringle Charger (ohne Decals) mit roten Naben.
Sattelstütze: RockShox Reverb 125
Sattel: Specialized Avatar
Griffe: Ergon Enduro in Schwarz/GRÜN (anders wie auf dem Bild)
Reifen: vorne Muddy Mary 2.5, hinten Maxxis Ardent
Pedale: Acros A-Flat

Hinweise usw. bitte über PN oder an: 0179 4505451
Belohnung gibts natürlich!


----------



## Matze-ST (27. Dezember 2013)

Ich lese hier bei vielen das die Räder aus verschlossenen Kellern gestohlen werden.

Habt ihr da keine (Hausrat) Versicherung? Also meine deckt das ab, hab extra nachgefragt. Das ändert natürlich nichts an der Tatsache, das ich persönlich auch erstmal Kotzen würde, wenn die Räder fort wären...


----------



## 4mate (27. Dezember 2013)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/search/68780/?q=Hausratversicherung&t=post&o=date&c[thread]=185240

58 Beiträge mit diesem Stichwort


----------



## jansch85 (30. Dezember 2013)

Moin Leute,

leider ist es mir auch passiert. Fahrrad weg.
Magura MB09XC in Oldenburg am Bahnhof (da wohne ich - also nicht denken, dass ich das einfach an den Bahnhof stelle). War in einem abgeschlossenen Fahrradschuppen und war zudem an die Wand gekettet...

Sieht so aus:





Wie auf dem Bild zu erkennen:
Magura Testbike MB09XC
Weiße Durin MD 100R
Komplett XT
Syntace Anbauteile (P6, F99, Lenker)
Magura Marta Scheiben in 160mm

Leider auch weg:
BUMM Ixon IQ Speed

Rahmennummer:
A8L65343

Wer Hinweise hat, bitte melden!

Beste Grüße,
Jan


----------



## Jance (31. Dezember 2013)

Hallo zusammen,
habe eine merkwürdige Anzeige bei eBay -Kleinanzeigen gefunden ! Da verkauf einer ein Radon Swoop 8.0, ein 2700€ Bike ohne irgendeine Angabe über Größe, Alter ect. !  Lediglich die Angabe das er 6 H damit gefahren ist und ein nicht gerade sehr aussagefähiges Bild. Will den Verkäufer nicht beschuldigen, sieht für mich aber nach ....... aus !?
Link: http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/s-anzeige/radon-swoop-8-0-2013/166966752-217-3733


----------



## TicTacBike (1. Januar 2014)

w


Jance schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> habe eine merkwürdige Anzeige bei eBay -Kleinanzeigen gefunden ! Da verkauf einer ein Radon Swoop 8.0, ein 2700€ Bike ohne irgendeine Angabe über Größe, Alter ect. !  Lediglich die Angabe das er 6 H damit gefahren ist und ein nicht gerade sehr aussagefähiges Bild. Will den Verkäufer nicht beschuldigen, sieht für mich aber nach ....... aus !?
> Link: http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/s-anzeige/radon-swoop-8-0-2013/166966752-217-3733



Wonach soll es denn deiner Meinung nach aussehen ??? Wenn er Angaben gemacht hätte, dann wäre die Anzeige in deinen Augen seriöser oder wie ?


----------



## heimkind (4. Januar 2014)

Hallo Zusammen und ein frohes Neues!

Ich darf mich jetzt in die Liste der Betroffenen einreihen  
Mir wurde in der Nacht vom 24.12.13 auf den 25.12.13 mein Grand Canyon AL 6.0 gestohlen.
Tatort: 51377 Leverkusen
Rahmennummer: AOJ66891
Größe: M
Farbschema: Schwarz mit weißer Schrift
Besonderheiten: Bereifung mit Maxxis Holly Roller, Griffe waren schwarz von Race Face (komplett gummiert), rot reflektierendes Felgenband aufgeklebt, Sattelstange war gekürzt (sieht man natürlich erst wenn man sie rauszieht).

Vielleicht bekommt der eine oder andere ja was mit...

MfG heimkind


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LOddl (5. Januar 2014)

Mir wurde in der Sylvesternacht ein Radon ZR Team Only Hardtail in Grün-Weiß geklaut in 75015 Bretten.
Baujahr ca. 2007

Ausstattung:
Fox F80 RL
Schaltwerk XT (9Fach)
Laufrad Hinten: Mavic Crossmax (schwarz)
Laufrad Vorne: XT Nabe, Sun Equalizer Felge weiß, Grüne Elox-nippel
Reifen: Schwalbe Smart Sam
Bremsen:
Vorne: Avid Elixier X.0
Hinten: Formula Oro K18
Lenker: Ritchey Comp
Sattelstütze: FSA

Das Bild ist nicht mehr ganz aktuell (Felgen und VR-Bremse, Sattel)

Belohnung gibts natürlich auch!


----------



## bastea82 (5. Januar 2014)

Matze-ST schrieb:


> Ich lese hier bei vielen das die Räder aus verschlossenen Kellern gestohlen werden.
> 
> Habt ihr da keine (Hausrat) Versicherung? Also meine deckt das ab, hab extra nachgefragt. Das ändert natürlich nichts an der Tatsache, das ich persönlich auch erstmal Kotzen würde, wenn die Räder fort wären...



Unsere Hausrat würde bei Einbruch-Diebstahl zahlen, allerdings nur 1% von der Hausratversicherungssumme. Das wären bei mir dann 700€. Und damit nur ein Tropfen auf den heißen Stein wenn ich einen Neupreis von 5k mal so grob überschlage. 
Daher steht es in der Wohnung und nicht im Keller, da ich einen Einbruch in den Keller für wahrscheinlicher halte (Mehrfamilienhaus mit Gewerbe im EG). 
Ein 10k Fernseher ist dagegen voll abgedeckt...

Bas


----------



## matsch (5. Januar 2014)

Dann muss man bei der Versicherung nachhaken. Bei uns ist Kellerhausrat = Wohnungshausrat


----------



## heimkind (5. Januar 2014)

bastea82 schrieb:


> Unsere Hausrat würde bei Einbruch-Diebstahl zahlen, allerdings nur 1% von der Hausratversicherungssumme. Das wären bei mir dann 700€. Und damit nur ein Tropfen auf den heißen Stein wenn ich einen Neupreis von 5k mal so grob überschlage.
> Daher steht es in der Wohnung und nicht im Keller, da ich einen Einbruch in den Keller für wahrscheinlicher halte (Mehrfamilienhaus mit Gewerbe im EG).
> Ein 10k Fernseher ist dagegen voll abgedeckt...
> 
> Bas



Ich hatte damals auch eine Hausrat gesucht um genau diesen Fall zu umgehen, da bei einem Singlehaushalt (mit 35000€ Hauptversicherungssumme) die 1% der reinste Witz sind. Ich hab dann eine Hausrat bei der AXA abgeschlossen mit dem Baustein "Fahrrad". Ich konnte so die Versicherungssumme vom Fahrrad selber festlegen und es ist Weltweit rund um die Uhr versichert ohne Einschränkungen durch irgendwelche Zeitfenster oder Räumlichkeiten. Vorrausetzung es ist verkehrsüblich abgeschlossen.
Aber davon mal abgesehen wird mein nächstes Bike wieder ausschließlich in der Wohnung stehen, so wie ich es Anfangs auch gemacht hatte.


----------



## Kolano (7. Januar 2014)

Ich möchte nun auch mein gestohlenes Bike eintragen:
Zwischen dem 12.12. und 23.12. wurde mein weißes Fahrrad aus dem gemeinschaftlichen Fahrradkeller in Ludwigsburg entwendet. Das Mountainbike BMC Speedfox 01 XT / SLX hat die Rahmennummer SFL2D0441.

Hier eine Auflistung der verbauten Teile:
BMC Speedfox SF 01 XT / SLX Farbe weiß, Gr. M
Rahmennummer: sfl2d0441 / Rahmen: APS (Rear Travel 120mm) / Alloy Triple Butted, Hydroforming  / Gabel: Fox 32 Float CTD O/C Evolution 120mm / Hinterraddämpfer: Fox Shock Float CTD Evolution / Schaltung:3 x 10 / Kassette vorne: Shimano SLX, 42-32-24 / Kassette hinten: Shimano SLX 11-36 / Umwerfer vorne:Shimano SLX / Umwerfer hinten: Shimano XT Shadow PLUS / Schalthebel: Shimano SLX I-Spec / Scheibenbremsen: Shimano Deore 180mm / Lenker: Scor MKII Rise Bar / Lenkervorbau: Easton, EA70 / Scor MKII 350mm / Sattel: SQlab 611-14 active mtb / Lager: Shimano /  Schlauch: Alex XD-Comp / Mantel vorne: Schwalbe Nobby Nic / Mantel hinten: Schwalbe Racing Ralph / Pedal: DMR Pedal Vault, silber / Gewicht (Original):12.25 kg

Sonderausstattung
Polar Trittfrequenzmessung / Polar Fahrradhalter / Polar Geschwindigkeitsmessung / DMR Pedal (oben beschrieben) / SQlab Sattel (oben beschrieben) / Sigma Tacho BC 12.12 STS, schwarz / Fahrbare Sattelstütze mit Fernbedienung: Kind Shock LEV Remote, Hub 120 mm, 31,6x385mm / Abus Zahlenschloss 110mm, 7mm stark

Es gibt bei sachdienlichen Hinweisen die zu Wiederbeschaffung beitragen eine Belohnung von 300 EUR!

Im Folgenden noch ein Bild, welches das Bike umgebaut zeigt, allerdings noch mit Originalsattel und alten Pedalen

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Veloziraptor (12. Januar 2014)

Eine lange Liebe geht zu Ende 

Geklaut - irgendwann im Dezember 2013 - in Köln Weidenpesch. 






Hier noch ein komplettes Album:

https://plus.google.com/photos/1121...s/5968014491359380769?authkey=CLvs2rOE4ouR6QE

Danke für etwaige Hinweise!


----------



## Dirt_Sushi (13. Januar 2014)

Ja die gibt es !  3x3x1 cm / 7 Tage Standby / und per sms werden die Koordinaten an dich übermittelt.
Einstellbar ob es alle 12 Std. ein Signal gibt und die Position übermittelt wird oder manuell per SMS Abfrage.


----------



## x-rossi (13. Januar 2014)

Dirt_Sushi schrieb:


> Ja die gibt es !  3x3x1 cm / 7 Tage Standby / und per sms werden die Koordinaten an dich übermittelt.
> Einstellbar ob es alle 12 Std. ein Signal gibt und die Position übermittelt wird oder manuell per SMS Abfrage.


was ist "die"? was gibt es?


----------



## Dirt_Sushi (13. Januar 2014)

Sorry...
Das zitieren hat mit dem Handy wohl nicht ganz geklappt.
Es ging um einen GSP Sender fürs Bike.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dirt_Sushi (17. Januar 2014)

Fakt ist,dass dein Bike oft teurer ist als dein Auto 
Und wenn ich mit den Bike mal in der City unterwegs bin (ja ich bin so ein Depp) dann lasse ich das Teil keine Sekunde aus den Augen.
Und nein... ich bin auch nicht mehr als 2m davon entfernt  Ich habe selber schon sehr dreiste Diebstähle miterlebt, wo dir aber erst im nachhinein klar geworden ist das es nen Diebstahl war.
Man liest es ja auch immer wieder, dass sich Banden nur auf diese Art von Bike´s spezialisiert haben. Selbst in den Urlaubsunterkünften die für den Bike-Tourismus im Sommer und die Snow Freaks´s im Winter gedacht sind, kommen sie nachts und brechen die Schuppen und Keller auf.

Sorry... wer sich sein Bike klauen lässt ist es echt selber schuld. Natürlich im beisein. Gibt auch Ausnahmen wo man nichts dagegen machen kann oder konnte 

Ich sage nur GPS
Sucht euch eine 3cm x 3cm x 1,5 cm Stelle am Bike aus, und ihr habt gewonnen.
Ich habe oft einen GPS Sender im Steuerrohr versteckt, der Verbindungsmässig nicht der Beste Ort ist, aber der sicherste.Es gibt noch so viele Stellen, die du beim Diebstahl einfach nicht absuchst auf nen Sender.

Sender ist einstellbar auf alle 12 Std. eine SMS mit Kords von Google Maps auf euer Handy
Oder Livetracking in dem ihr die Rufnummer vom GPS-Sender anruft.
In den Sender Packt ihr ne billige Prepaidkarte mit 10 € (wegen dem SMS Versand)und der das wars.
Habe selber schon meinen Roller mit der Polizei in Holland abgeholt.


----------



## Manson-007 (17. Januar 2014)

Wie lange hält die Batterie im Steuerrohr ?


----------



## Dirt_Sushi (17. Januar 2014)

Manson-007 schrieb:


> Wie lange hält die Batterie im Steuerrohr ?



bis zu 7 Tage im 12 std. Modus






Anwendungsbereich:
- Vermietung / Verwaltung von KFZs
- Positionierung und Vormundschaft von Kindern / Alten / Behinderten / Haustieren, Sendung von SOS Signal
- Sicherheit vom Personal / Verfolgung von wichtigen Sachen / Hilfesuche im Außen
- Personalmanagement / Verfolgung von wichtigen Personen / Außendienst-Management
- Versteckte Verfolgung und Ortung von Tätern
- Entsprechender Kopfhörer wird mitgeliefert, daher kann man mit dem Gerät telefonieren.

Farbe: Schwarz
Material: Plastik Schale + Elektronische Bauelemente
Abmessungen vom Produkt: ca. 43,5 x 37 x 12,5 mm
Funktion:
- Echtzeit-Positionierung
- Lokalisierung via SMS od. Ortungsdienst
Parameter:
- GMS Frequenz:  900 / 1800 MHz od. 850 / 1900 MHz
- Arbeitsspannung: DC 12V
- GPRS: Class 12, TCP / IP
Bedienung:
a) Die SIM Karte richtig anbringen
b) Einstellung vom SOS-Notruf: SMS #711#Notrufnummern#Gerät Kennwort#Gerät Code#Ihre Handynummern#0 zur oben genannten SIM Kartennummer senden
c) SMS Positionierung: SMS 6660000 zur oben genannten Kartennummer senden
d) Ortungsdient: www.gps588.com eingeben, IMEI Benutzer auswählen, Konto und Kennwort eintippen (Die Kontonummer ist die letzten 8 Ziffern von IEMI, das Kennwort ist 123456)

*Hinweis: *Weil die Operatoren in verschiedenen Ländern anders sind, braucht man das Gerät vorm weiteren Bedienen aktivieren. Bitte simsen Sie "AA,XX,YY" (Namen vom lokalen Operator, Benutzernamen, Kennwort) zur SIM Karte. Nach dem Benutzernamen und Kennwort können Sie sich beim lokalen Operator erkundigen.

++ Lieferumfang ++
1 x Peilsender
1 x Netzteil (EU-Standard)
1 x Kopfhörer
1 x USB Kabel
2 x Gebrauchsanleitung


Nicht wundern.. China Übersetzung


----------



## Ianus (17. Januar 2014)

Ob das soviel bringt?? Selbst wenn Du Dein Bike ortest..... funktioniert vielleicht bei Gelegenheitsdieben, aber wohl kaum bei Auftragsarbeiten. Die sind doch nicht blöd.

http://de.finance.yahoo.com/nachric...lite-fährt-gestohlene-deutsche-170801072.html


----------



## Stuka (17. Januar 2014)

Funktioniert so ein Sender denn auch wenn das Bike beispielsweise in nem Keller steht??


----------



## 4mate (17. Januar 2014)

Es reicht wenn der Sender funktioniert auf dem Weg den das Rad in ein Haus geschoben wird
Das Haus ist lokalisiert, die Keller durchsuchen Formsache. Dann werden die Diebe in den Hof
geführt zum erschießen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steuer1 (18. Januar 2014)

Hallo Zusammen,
in München wurde ein Fahrraddieb festgenommen, hier der Text des Polizeiberichtes vom 17.1.2013:

76. Serie von Fahrraddiebstählen geklärt

Im Zeitraum von Oktober 2012 bis August 2013 kam es zu einer hohen Anzahl von Kellereinbrüchen im Bereich des Polizeipräsidiums München. Zielrichtung waren hier hochwertige Fahrräder, die in den Kellerabteilen abgestellt waren. Zum Teil handelte es sich um Markenräder mit einem Wert von mehreren Tausend Euro. Allein im Juni kam es zu 63 Einbruchdiebstählen. Die versperrten Kellerabteile wurden durch den damals unbekannten Täter mit brachialer Gewalt aufgebrochen und die Fahrräder entwendet. 

Nachdem an einem der Tatorte eine daktyloskopische Spur gesichert werden konnte, geriet ein 31-jähriger Rumäne in dringenden Tatverdacht. Die Gesamtumstände wiesen auf eine gezielt agierende Bande hin, deshalb wurden die Ermittlungen verstärkt. Insbesondere den umfangreichen Ermittlungsmaßnahmen einer Fahndungseinheit des Abschnitts West des Polizeipräsidiums München ist es zu verdanken, dass die Täter ermittelt werden konnten. Es wurde ermittelt, dass der 31-jährige Rumäne die Fahrräder unmittelbar nach dem Diebstahl an der Großmarkthalle einem italienischen Lkw-Fahrer übergab. Dieser versteckte die Räder im Lkw und brachte sie nach Italien. Sowohl der 41-jährige Italiener als auch einen Tag später der Rumäne wurden durch die Beamten der Fahndungseinheit Abschnitt West festgenommen.
Die weiteren Ermittlungen ergaben, dass der Rumäne die gestohlenen Fahrräder immer wieder an verschiedene Lkw-Fahrer verkauft hatte und dies in der Großmarkthalle bekannt war. Viele dieser Lkw-Fahrer hatten Fahrräder gekauft. Teilweise wurden die gestohlenen Fahrräder von den Lkw-Fahrern wieder nach München zurückgebracht und der Fachdienststelle übergeben. Die Festnahme des Rumänen erfolgte im August 2013. Seitdem konnte ein Teil der Fahrräder an die Besitzer übergeben werden. 
Insgesamt werden dem Rumänen nun 247 solcher Diebstähle mit einem Schaden von über 400.000 Euro zur Last gelegt. Nachweislich hat er hier auch als Einzeltäter gehandelt. Das hier eingenommene Geld hat er seinen eigenen Angaben zu Folge hauptsächlich in Spielcasinos verzockt. Der Täter befindet sich in Untersuchungshaft und wartet dort auf seinen Prozess.

Von den gestohlenen Fahrrädern werden insbesondere noch die Besitzer von zurückgebrachten hochwertigen Rädern gesucht. Es handelt sich hier um 
- ein Mountainbike der Marke Cannondale, Typ JeKyll 
- ein Mounainbike der Marke Cube, Attention 
- ein hochwertiges Klapprad
die momentan nicht zugeordnet werden können.

In diesem Zusammenhang rät das Polizeipräsidium München jedem, der ein hochwertiges Fahrrad besitzt, dies nicht in einem mit einem normalen Schloss gesicherten Kellerabteil unterzustellen. Entweder ist es am besten in der Wohnung aufzubewahren oder aber das Kellerabteil wird durch zusätzliche Schlösser oder Sicherheitseinrichtungen speziell gegen Diebstahl gesichert.


----------



## Manson-007 (18. Januar 2014)

Alter, innerhalb eines Jahres hat er 247 Einbrüche begangen ? An Motivation scheint es dem Herrn nicht zu mangeln.


----------



## 4mate (18. Januar 2014)

@steuer1: Gehört auch ins lokale Forum  *München und Oberbayern*
*(manche bewegen sich nicht aus den lokalen Foren heraus...)*


----------



## colt_s-works (21. Januar 2014)

steuer1 schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> in München wurde ein Fahrraddieb festgenommen, hier der Text des Polizeiberichtes vom 17.1.2013:
> 
> 76. Serie von Fahrraddiebstählen geklärt
> ...


 
Im Zeitraum von Oktober 2012 bis August 2013 : hab ich ! es war 15 februar 2013
Kellereinbrüchen : hab ich!
hochwertige Fahrräder : hab ich gehabt ....(4x )
Rumäne : hab ich auch ... hätte auch den name von den der eien von meine bikes in ebay verkaufen wollte ...


Toll passt alles zusammen .... leider keien spür zu meien Sachen


----------



## dertutnix (21. Januar 2014)

ich habe hier eben die themenfremden diskussionen und Anfeindungen gelöscht, sollte ich einen Inhalt erwischt haben, sorry.

bitte bleibt beim thema! diskussionen usw. führt bitte in eigenen threads und haltet diesen hier sauber, danke für's verständnis und für die beachtung...


----------



## HondaMX250 (22. Januar 2014)

Gestern wurde aus meiner Garage in 57299 Burbach/NRW mein Lapierre DH 720 geklaut. Die Farbe ist wie auf den Bildern zu sehen schwarz-weiß und rollt gewiss nur ein paar mal durch Deutschland. Wer also solch eins in der Nähe sieht, bitte umgehend bei folgender Nummer melden:

0160/96229234

Die Rahmennummer lautet HAIH35878. Anzeige wurde bereits erstattet.

Jeglicher brauchbarer Hinweis, der zur Wiederbeschaffung führt, wird selbstverständlich belohnt.

Ich bedanke mich schon mal für eure Mithilfe!


----------



## Rote Laterne (24. Januar 2014)

Bike geklaut in 53229 Bonn-Holzlar aus meinem verschlossenen Keller:
Specialized Safire Expert, Gr. M, 2010 schwarz/dunkelrot
mit absenkbarer Sattelstütze und Ergo-Griffe
SerienNr. M9GK33348
Anzeige wurde bei der Polizeiwache in Bonn-Oberkassel erstattet.

Wer es sieht - bitte melden: 0151 46703666


----------



## wolfi (27. Januar 2014)

hallo allerseits!
zwischen all den schlechten nachrichten auch mal was positives zum mut machen.
nach einem jahr und 3 monaten kann ich diese woche meine alutech wildsau wieder zurück in meinen stall führen.
sie ist mir vorletzten sommer gestohlen worden.
durch einen glücklichen zufall hat ein befreundeter bikemechaniker sie in der werkstatt seines arbeitgebers entdeckt.
sie ist dort zur reparatur abgegeben worden. nachdem die polizei sie auf meinen tip hin sichergestellt hat sind die ermittelungen wieder aufgenommen worden. es wurde ein dringend tatverdächtiger ermittelt und ich bekomme das bike nach einem viertel jahr aufenthalt in der aservatenkammer der polizei endlich wieder.
ich wünsche den anderen geschädigten hier so viel glück wie ich es ebenfalls hatte!
gruß
wolfi


----------



## mikefize (27. Januar 2014)

@wolfi: Glückwunsch! Freut mich. Aber wer bringt denn ein gestohlenes Bike in die Werkstatt? Leute gibt's...


----------



## 4mate (27. Januar 2014)

Der der es unwissentlich vom Dieb gekauft hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wolfi (27. Januar 2014)

Ne, nicht ganz. Die Ermittlungen laufen noch... zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt mehr.

sent from total wichtigen schmartfon


----------



## hoschi2007 (27. Januar 2014)

Super, freut mich auch mal sowas hier zu hören!


----------



## fregger87 (28. Januar 2014)

Das mal ne gute Nachricht


----------



## 430er (28. Januar 2014)

Freut mich auch zu lesen !!!! 

Hoffentlich bleibt mir diese Erfahrung erspart ...


----------



## jenni1504 (3. Februar 2014)

Halo zusammen,

Mir wurde heute mein geliebtes BMC Fourstroke aus dem Keller in Essen-Borbeck geklaut. Es ist ein XS Rahmen, was groß am Oberrohr vermerkt ist. Zudem hat es eine ziemlich prägnante Macke vorne am Oberrohr. Der Rahmen ist in Deutschland eher selten.
Vielleicht fällt ja jemanden etwas auf. Dann freue ich mich über Hinweise.

Dank euch!


----------



## 4mate (3. Februar 2014)

Poste es auch in deinem Lokalforum 

*Ruhrgebiet, Niederrhein und Bergisches Land*


----------



## skaster (3. Februar 2014)

jenni1504 schrieb:


> Halo zusammen,
> 
> Mir wurde heute mein geliebtes BMC Fourstroke aus dem Keller in Essen-Borbeck geklaut. Es ist ein XS Rahmen, was groß am Oberrohr vermerkt ist. Zudem hat es eine ziemlich prägnante Macke vorne am Oberrohr. Der Rahmen ist in Deutschland eher selten.
> Vielleicht fällt ja jemanden etwas auf. Dann freue ich mich über Hinweise.
> ...


Och nöö,

ich halt auf jeden Fall die Augen offen.


----------



## Stiers (5. Februar 2014)

...und schon wieder hat es eines der besten Radläden in der Albstädter Gegend erwischt!

http://www.schwarzwaelder-bote.de/i...der.2a452204-6858-435c-bad6-cb0d374e17e4.html


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (5. Februar 2014)

Stiers schrieb:


> ...und schon wieder hat es eines der besten Radläden in der Albstädter Gegend erwischt!
> 
> http://www.schwarzwaelder-bote.de/i...der.2a452204-6858-435c-bad6-cb0d374e17e4.html



...eingebrochen und haben mehrere hochwertigen Fahrrädern geklaut. Oha liest das keiner Korrektur? Also nach dem ersten Einbruch hätte ich mich schon um eine gute Alarmanlage gekümmert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manson-007 (5. Februar 2014)

Sehr merkwürdig ... Verlangt die Versicherung bei der Versicherungssumme keine Alarmanlage ???? 

Ich kenne einen Laden, bei dem die Versicherung eine Alarmanlage als zwingend vorschreibt.


----------



## HinxundKunx (5. Februar 2014)

wo steht denn was vom fehlen einer alarmanlage? kann in dem text keinen hinweis entdecken.

so ne alarmanlage schützt übrigens auch nicht vor einbrechern, die was von ihrem handwerk verstehen. auch wenn die hersteller einem das weismachen wollen.


----------



## Manson-007 (6. Februar 2014)

Di siehst dir wohl zuviele James Blond-Filme an wa ... Einbrecher können eine Alarmanlage nicht ohne weiteres ausschalten.
50 Fahrräder in 2 Minuten abstranportieren (sollte eine Alarmanlage vorhanden sein) gehört zu den olympischen Königsdisziplinen.


----------



## 4mate (6. Februar 2014)

Re4lJuNgLiSt schrieb:


> Also nach dem ersten Einbruch hätte ich mich schon um eine gute Alarmanlage gekümmert.





Manson-007 schrieb:


> Sehr merkwürdig ... Verlangt die Versicherung bei der Versicherungssumme keine Alarmanlage ????
> 
> Ich kenne einen Laden, bei dem die Versicherung eine Alarmanlage als zwingend vorschreibt.



Einfach fragen


----------



## HinxundKunx (6. Februar 2014)

Manson-007 schrieb:


> Di siehst dir wohl zuviele James Blond-Filme an wa ... Einbrecher können eine Alarmanlage nicht ohne weiteres ausschalten.
> 50 Fahrräder in 2 Minuten abstranportieren (sollte eine Alarmanlage vorhanden sein) gehört zu den olympischen Königsdisziplinen.



wenn es so einfach ist, warum baut sich nicht einfach jeder laden ne alarmanlage dran? dann kann ja nix mehr passieren 
(lustig, dass gerade manson-007 mir zu viele bond-filme unterstellt)

nee, im ernst, ne alarmanlage ist nicht mehr als eine teure abschreckung. oft wird sie auch absichtlich ausgelöst, wenn die einbrecher fertig sind. um zu vertuschen, wie man wirklich reingekommen ist.

ps: die vom sicherheitsdienst verdienen auch nicht sooo gut.


----------



## Zaskar01 (7. Februar 2014)

50 Räder in unter 10 min ist bei einer gut organisierten Bande, so meine Meinung, nicht das Problem.

War nicht in Alsfeld diese Woche ein Juwelier in 2 min seine halbe Auslage los? Da waren es zwei Männeln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reactionist (11. Februar 2014)

Hallo,
Mein geliebtes Rennrad Marke Titan wurde mir letzte Woche in Münster gestohlen, ich weiß dass es nicht so viel Wert ist wie die meisten Karossen hier, aber für mich als Student sind auch 200€ viel Geld. Wär super wenn ihr die Augen offen halten könntet, Danke!


----------



## Snake (11. Februar 2014)

Einem Freund von mir ist sein Bulls geklaut worden. Wenn jemand etwas weiß oder das Teil sieht, dann gerne Info an mich:

Es ist, als wäre ein guter Freund gestorben... Zwischen dem 06. und 07. Februar wurde mein Fahrrad auf dem Edeka-Parkplatz neben Jacques Weindepot in Weidenau (maps.google.de/maps?q=50.899732,8.031419) gestohlen. Es ist ein schwarz-graues Bulls Copperhead 3 (2012), Größe 42cm. Es war an den Zaun gekettet, der komplett durchtrennt wurde. Anschließend wurde das Fahrrad inkl. Bügelschloss über den Zaunpfahl gehoben. Hat es jemand gesehen oder davon mitbekommen?


----------



## JuliusOctopus (18. Februar 2014)

Bei uns in der Firma werden immer aus einer (eigentlich) abgeschlossenen Tiefgarage Fahrräder geklaut und das in regelmäßigen Abständen...hoffentlich macht der Vermieter jetzt mal etwas gegen diesen Wahnsinn!!!


----------



## skaster (20. Februar 2014)

jenni1504 schrieb:


> Halo zusammen,
> 
> Mir wurde heute mein geliebtes BMC Fourstroke aus dem Keller in Essen-Borbeck geklaut. Es ist ein XS Rahmen, was groß am Oberrohr vermerkt ist. Zudem hat es eine ziemlich prägnante Macke vorne am Oberrohr. Der Rahmen ist in Deutschland eher selten.
> Vielleicht fällt ja jemanden etwas auf. Dann freue ich mich über Hinweise.
> ...



Hoffentlich ist deins dabei, die Gegend passt ja.


----------



## ghost_4x (20. Februar 2014)

Heute zwischen 7:40 und 15.30 in Karlsruhe / Eichbäumle gestohlen worden! Stand im Fahrradkeller vom OHG Karlsruhe angeschlossen. Hätte ich doch bloß mein altes Rad genommen  Finderlohn 50 Euro, dank meines Vaters. Denke in der Zustammenstellung ist es auch ziemlich einzigartig. Also wenn jemand was sieht bitte ich um PN. Was ich grade für eine sau Wut habe.. Partlist in der Beschreibung (auf Foto klicken)


----------



## Burba (21. Februar 2014)

Ort: Magdeburg


----------



## ghost_4x (21. Februar 2014)

Mein 4Xer ist wieder da!! Danke fürs Augen offenhalten, habe es heute Abend an einer Bahnhaltestelle gefunden (natürlich umgeschmissen und ohne meine neuen Ghost-Decals).


----------



## BistDuVerrueckt (25. Februar 2014)

BistDuVerrueckt schrieb:


> Hallo Gemeinde,
> 
> mir wurde eins meiner Räder aus dem abgeschlossenen Keller geklaut.
> 
> ...






*SO, mal ein FEEDBACK zu meinem gestohlenen Rad:*

Das Rad ist wieder aufgetaucht und es scheint als ob ich es zurück bekommen kann.
Positiv:
Die Polizei Euskirchen hat es in einer Hausdurchsuchung sichergestellt.
Dankeschön an die Polizei Euskirchen dafür.

Noch habe ich es nicht zurück, es muss noch "geklärt" werden wie wann wo was.

Negativ:
Die Polizei Düren hat im Anzeigeprotokoll den falschen Paragraphen für "einfachen Diebstahl" eingesetzt, anstatt für "Einbruchdiebstahl".
Dies führte dazu, dass die Versicherung keine Versicherungszahlung geben konnte.

Die Versicherung hat sich das Protokoll der polizeilichen Vernehmung durchgelesen und bestätigt, alles darin bestätigt einen "Einbruch", aber der genannte Paragraph im Text muss geändert werden.

Das hat die Polizei aber verweigert. Dankeschön an die Polizei Düren dafür.


FAZIT: Wenn Ihr mal sowas haben solltet, klärt mit den Beamten genau ab, was die dort reinschreiben und welche Paragraphen genau.


----------



## keer3405 (27. Februar 2014)

Leider muss ich mich hier nun auch melden. Mir wurde mein Canyon Strive ES (2011) Custom Aufbau in der Nacht vom Sonntag zum Montag den 24. Februar in Ilmenau (98693) beim Einbruch beim Händler gestohlen.

Besonders auffälig ist der Dämpfer. Dabei handelt es sich um einen normalen FOX RP23 mit einer Kashima-Hülle. Eine schwarze umgebaute Lyrik war ebenfalls dabei. Des Weiteren ist am eine Rad Shimano Zee Bremsanlage verbaut. Komplett schwarze Felgen mit Hope Evo 2 Naben, sowie eine Reverb (125mm) (die Leitung hat einen Knick), komplette SLX 2x10 Schaltgruppe und Saint Pedalen.

Achja und beim Diebstahl aus'm Laden war die Bremseitung der Hinterbremse vom Griff demontiert.

Im allen Kombination die eher selten auftreten sollte ...

Über Hinweise bin ich mehr als Dankbar!


----------



## san_andreas (27. Februar 2014)

Für die Wiederbeschaffung ist dann aber dein Händler zuständig, dafür ist er versichert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (27. Februar 2014)

.


----------



## lonleyrider (5. März 2014)

E


----------



## freigeist (5. März 2014)

du solltest es noch im regionalforum posten (sofern du das nicht schon gemacht hast)


----------



## 4mate (5. März 2014)

Hat er bereits. Mit 2 Klicks hättest du es sehen können...


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (5. März 2014)

erklärs ihm doch am besten nochmal....


----------



## 4mate (5. März 2014)

Suuuper Idee


----------



## freigeist (6. März 2014)

wie kann man denn nach der forenumstellung sehen, wo, wer, was gepostet hat?! dazu muss man doch jemanden "folgen" oder nicht?! 
unnötige neuerung..


----------



## HinxundKunx (7. März 2014)

freigeist schrieb:


> wie kann man denn nach der forenumstellung sehen, wo, wer, was gepostet hat?! dazu muss man doch jemanden "folgen" oder nicht?!
> unnötige neuerung..


"wo wer was gepostet hat" sehe ich auch ohne jemandem zu folgen. zum beispiel sehe ich im moment, dass im thread "gestohlene bikes" _(wo)_ der user "freigeist" _(wer)_ die frage "wie kann man denn nach der forenumstellung sehen, wo, wer, was gepostet hat?! dazu muss man doch jemanden "folgen" oder nicht?!" _(was)_ gepostet hat.
und das ganz ohne verfolgungswahn.


----------



## Iatraliptes (17. März 2014)

Und noch einer:

In der Woche vom 08.03.2014-14.03.2014 wurden durch irgendwelche kurzschw... Voll-Assis aus unserem Keller in Tübingen unsere 2 Bikes gestohlen..

Es handelt sich hierbei um ein 2011er Cannondale Claymore und um ein 2012er Canyon Nerve XC 8.0 W. Wiedererkennbare Details sind eine Hope Vision 4 LED Lichtanlage und eine überlange 430er Rock Shox Reverb sowie ein Selle Italia Flite Transalp von 2002 (!) (am Cannondale montiert). Das Canyon meiner Frau erkennt man an montierten Shockboard Steckschutzbleche und (etwas ungewöhnlich) Deore XT Trekkingbike Semi-Klicker mit abgeschraubten Reflektoren (sahen scheisse aus  ..)

Die Rahmennummer des Cannondale: PM03643
Die Rahmennummer des Canyon: M1312B11J0573

Hier noch die 2 Bikes..










Für Hinweise wäre ich Euch sehr dankbar... der Timo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OIMIME (20. März 2014)

ACHTUNG!!!

Aktuell wird bei Ebay Kleinanzeigen ein gestohlenes Canyon Nerve Al+ 9.0 (light white - orange) angeboten. War drauf und dran dies zu kaufen! Also wer sein vermisst! Dem kann ich paar Daten liefern unteranderen:

Hier die Anzeige: http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/s-anzeige/canyon-nerve-al+-neuwertig-top-zustand-!/189559279-217-4816
*Bild und Handynummer gelöscht -swe68*


----------



## Dirt_Sushi (20. März 2014)

Wer sagt denn, dass es ein gestohlenes Bike ist ?


----------



## OIMIME (20. März 2014)

...


----------



## Manson-007 (20. März 2014)

Warum machst du dir so viel Arbeit und warum soll er das Bike nicht ohne Rechnung verkaufen dürfen ? Er soll dir die Rahmennummer geben, mit der du bei den Grünen nachprüfen kannst und gut ist. Alles andere ist doch nur reine Spekulation !

Du kriegst ganz schnell Ärger, wenn du ihn als angeblicher Fahrraddieb bezeichnest und dazu noch das Bild. Dummer geht's wohl nimmer !


----------



## san_andreas (20. März 2014)

Und das mit dem Bild ist auch sehr zweifelhaft. Ich würde dich anzeigen.


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (20. März 2014)

öffentliche hetzjagd go!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (20. März 2014)

Warum hast du überhaupt das Bild ? Willst du da einen Kumpel diskreditieren ?


----------



## ventizm (20. März 2014)

huch... krasse nummer. das bild sollteste schnellstmöglich löschen!


----------



## EinsRakete (20. März 2014)

Ja das Bild sollte zügig gelöscht werden, genauso wie dein hier ausgesprochener Verdacht.

Das schöne bei uns ist die Gewaltenteilung, wenn du wirklich den Verdacht hast das eine Straftat vorliegt, kannst du diesen bei der Polizei äußern. Die gehen dann ggf. der Sache auf den Grund, wenn sich ein Anfangsverdacht erhärtet.

Ansonsten sollte das Bild hier schnell durch irgendjemanden entfernt werden, da ansonsten etwas stattfindet, dass gegen gewissen Paragrafen verstößt.

Verunglimpfung, Recht am eigenen Bild und heutzutage sehr wichtig das Urheberrecht und das sind nur die harmlosen.


----------



## san_andreas (20. März 2014)

Vorallem hat man das Bild von jemand ja nur auf dem Handy, wenn man es auf dem eigenen Handy abgespeichert hat. Das verschickt er ja nicht beim Anruf.


----------



## swe68 (20. März 2014)

*@OIMIME ich habe die Handynummer und das Bild gelöscht.
Bitte erkläre etwas genauer, wie Du darauf kommst, dass es ein gestohlenes Bike ist. Deinen Beitrag solltest Du korrigieren, sonst lösche ich ihn kommentarlos. 
So sieht es aus, als wäre es bewiesen, dass es sich um ein gestohlenes Bike handelt, das scheint es ja nicht zu sein - also nur eine Vermutung*.


----------



## OIMIME (20. März 2014)

...habe meinen Beitrag gelöscht! war in der tat meinerseits nicht ganz durchdacht! wollte eigentlich nur hilfreich sein, aber naja.


----------



## swe68 (20. März 2014)

Mir ist klar, dass Du nur hilfreich sein wolltest.


----------



## OIMIME (21. März 2014)

Hallo,
habe mir gestern mit meinem Eintrag selbst ins Bein geschossen. Kurz vorab möchte ich erwähnen, dass ich überhaut nicht der Typ bin, der einen an die Wand stellt. Auch versuche ich immer das Gute im Menschen zu sehen, aber eins nach dem anderen…


Am Anfang der Woche habe ich die Anzeige bei eBay.Kleinanzeigen.de entdeckt. Das Rad (*Canyon Nerve AL+ 9.0 Mod. 2013 in light white - orange*) hat mich sehr angesprochen und wir wurden uns nach ein paar Emails über den Preis einigt (1500,-). Bei weitern Kommunikation via Email wurde verschieden Fragen meinerseits gestellt, die Antworten waren leider eher bedenklich.

Hier ein paar Beispiele:

*Frage*: Gibt es ein Rechnung bzw. Unterlagen. Bzgl. dem Nachweis, dass es kein gestohlenes Rad ist/war?

*Antwort*: Rechnung gibt's nich Rad würde im August gekauft in Spanien mazzaron und würde ca 300 km Gefahren. (Im gescheft)

Da mir die Antwort ein wenig spanisch vorkam, habe ich zum einem nach der Stadt gegoogelt (richtige Schreibweise: Mazarrón) und bei Canyon angerufen und erkundigt. Die Antwort von Canyon war, dass es definitiv nicht stimmt. Man kann die Canyonbikes ausschließlich direkt bei Caynon erwerben.
Ich: hmmmm…  naja vielleicht könnte es doch stimmen?! In Spaniern ticken die Uhren manchmal anders.


*Frage*: Gibt es irgendwelche Papiere etc. zu dem Fahrrad?

*Antwort*: Ja - Nur net hier in Deutschland :/ - Somit liegen die Unterlagen bei meiner Oma

Ich: hmmmm…  naja vielleicht könnte es stimmen?!


*Frage*: Warum das Rad verkauft wird?

*Antwort*: Leider muss ich das Rad abgeben weil ich am Rücken eine OP hatte und somit leider nicht mehr meiner großen Leidenschaft nachgehen kann. Und bevor es hier in der Wohnung kaputt geht will ich es verkaufen.

Der hat den Preis und somit das Fahrrad in der Beschreibung als "Das Fahrrad kostet 2249,00€" also "Nerve AL+ 9.0 SE" deklariert, obwohl es ein Nerve AL+ 9.0 ist. Der Unterschied glatte 751,- €. Der beschreibt das Radfahren als seine große Leidenschaft, aber kennt weder, das im August erworbene Model, noch den Preis.

Ich: puhhhhh…. naja vielleicht könnte es stimmen?!


*Es waren noch paar Sachen, wo ich mir gedacht habe*: Ich: hmmmm… naja vielleicht könnte es doch stimmen?!


Letztendlich haben wir den Sa. 9Uhr als Besichtigungstermin ausgemacht, aber bis zu dem Zeitpunkt hatte ich weder seinen Namen, Anschrift und Telefonnummer. Obwohl ich mehrfach danach gefragt habe, es kamen immer wieder irgendwelche ausreden (wo ich dachte: hmmmm… naja vielleicht könnte es doch stimmen?!). Den Typen würde ich aber als dumm bezeichnen, dann er hat relativ viele Anzeigen geschaltet hat und eine davon hatte seine Handynummer. Auch habe ich bei einer anderen Anzeige das Interesse vorgegaukelt und seine Handynummer bekommen (Da ich mir zum Schluss ziemlich unsicher war).

Letztendlich habe ich für den Samstag eine Adresse bekommen, aber nicht seine. Sondern laut googlemaps, eine die in einer Sackgasse endet und von Plattenbauten umgeben ist. Dort würde er am Sa. um 9Uhr mit dem Rad auf mich warten. Ich sollte doch bitte pünktlich sein! Als ich Ihm bezüglich der Handynummer und Kaufvertrag ansprach, wurde er aggressiv und brach das Ganze ab.

Geleitet von meinen Emotionen, habe ich dann meinen Beitrag hier geschrieben.

P.S.: Auch hat er seit gestern sein Account bei Whatsapp entfernt!
P.P.S.:Wer mehr Infos Braucht, kann sich gerne bei mir melden & das PDF von der Anzeige ist angehängt.


----------



## Manson-007 (21. März 2014)

Es mag alles so spanisch vorkommen, aber es sind alles Spekulationen und nichts stichhaltiges. Du hättest einfach nach der Rahmennummer fragen sollst und gut ist. Wenn so ein teueres Rad geklaut wird, dann gehe ich davon aus, daß der Besitzer es bei den Grünen auch gemeldet hatte.


----------



## EinsRakete (21. März 2014)

Klingt im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes schon spanisch.
Nur auf den Verdacht hin, hier das ganze reinzustellen ist schon keine Grenzwertüberschreitungen Nummer mehr.

Mache es dir ganz einfach, du nimmst deine gesamten Protokolle druckst die aus, genauso die Handynummer und Informationen die du von dem Typen hast und besuchst die netten Damen und Herren in der nächst gelegenen Polizeidienststelle.

Dort erklärst du einfach den Sachverhalt, die sind für ein Gespräch normalerweise sehr offen. Wenn der Verdacht einer Straftat besteht( das können wir hier nicht beurteilen),
wird der Sache nachgegangen.
So erleichterst du dein Gewissen, zudem kannst du dir sicher seidnes du den richtigen Weg einschlägst.
Deine Absicht in Ehren ,aber der Schuss hätte böse nach hinten losgehen können.
Dafür hast du ja aber uns.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kümmelotto (21. März 2014)

Wenn du (OIMIME) Lust hast dich damit noch weiter zu beschäftigen, dann Schau doch mal bei Fahrradjäger.de ob jemand es als gestohlen inseriert hat.


----------



## Manson-007 (21. März 2014)

EinsRakete schrieb:


> Mache es dir ganz einfach, du nimmst deine gesamten Protokolle druckst die aus, genauso die Handynummer und Informationen die du von dem Typen hast und besuchst die netten Damen und Herren in der nächst gelegenen Polizeidienststelle.
> 
> Dort erklärst du einfach den Sachverhalt, die sind für ein Gespräch normalerweise sehr offen. Wenn der Verdacht einer Straftat besteht( das können wir hier nicht beurteilen),
> wird der Sache nachgegangen.



Kein Polizist wird sich je mit dem Thema beschäftigen und zwar einfach aus dem Grund, daß es zuviele Unsicherheiten zur unnötigen Nachforschung führen würden. Der Betreffende würde einfach sagen, daß das Rad verkauft wurde und der Fall ist geschlossen. Er muss sich nicht mit der Poizei darüber sprechen, an wen er es verkaufte, denn damit könnte er sich selbst belasten.
Mit anderen Worten, wenn er Bock drauf hat, verweigert er seine Aussage und die Polizei hat in dem Fall nichts in der Hand.


----------



## EinsRakete (21. März 2014)

Manson-007 schrieb:


> Kein Polizist wird sich je mit dem Thema beschäftigen und zwar einfach aus dem Grund, daß es zuviele Unsicherheiten zur unnötigen Nachforschung führen würden. Der Betreffende würde einfach sagen, daß das Rad verkauft wurde und der Fall ist geschlossen. Er muss sich nicht mit der Poizei darüber sprechen, an wen er es verkaufte, denn damit könnte er sich selbst belasten.
> Mit anderen Worten, wenn er Bock drauf hat, verweigert er seine Aussage und die Polizei hat in dem Fall nichts in der Hand.




Wir kennen nicht den vollständigen Inhalt der geschäftlichen Anbahnung zwischen den Beiden.
Wenn die Damen und Herren in der Polizeidienststelle nach einer Schilderung der Meinung sind, wir verfolgen das nicht weiter dann ist es so.
Aber er hat das Recht dazu, den Fall darzulegen und anzuzeigen wenn es ihm danach ist. Was dann daraus gemacht wird, steht auf einem anderen Blatt.

Ich würde das Ganze bei der Polizei vortragen, entweder es passiert was oder eben nicht.


----------



## Dark Side (21. März 2014)

Like  

Gesendet von meinem IdeaTab S6000-H mit Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted 283425 (24. März 2014)

Radl an der TH Nürnberg gestohlen:







> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> 
> heute(24.03.2014) zwischen 11:00 und 12:00 Uhr wurde am Haupteingang des KH-Baus ein Mountainbike entwendet.
> (siehe Foto im Anhang)
> ...


Ich würds dann weitergeben wenn´s Hinweise gibt.


----------



## paddl (27. März 2014)

Bike wurde gestern Abend in Karlsruhe am ZKM gestohlen. Wenn jemandem was auffällt bitte bei mir melden. Danke


----------



## paddl (27. März 2014)

Bike wurde gestern Abend in Karlsruhe am ZKM gestohlen. Wenn jemandem was auffällt bitte bei mir melden. Danke





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## kümmelotto (27. März 2014)

paddl schrieb:


> Bike wurde gestern Abend in Karlsruhe am ZKM gestohlen. Wenn jemandem was auffällt bitte bei mir melden. Danke
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Was bedeutet denn ZKM? Bzw. wo ist das?


----------



## 4mate (27. März 2014)

paddl schrieb:


> [/URL][/IMG]









kümmelotto schrieb:


> Was bedeutet denn ZKM? Bzw. wo ist das?


https://www.google.de/maps/place/ZKM | Zentrum für Kunst und Medientechnologie Karlsruhe/@49.001125,8.383823,17z/data=!3m1!4b1!4m2!3m1!1s0x4797065f7bff4581:0x98eecf8135ba0cf4


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jbnk03 (28. März 2014)

Nun hats mich auch erwischt....





Mein privates Rad wurde mir vor einer Stunde in Braunschweig im westlichen Ringgebiet gestohlen!

Rahmen: Kellys Beast
Dämpfer: Manitou S-Type SPV
Gabel: Manitou Drake Super Air 80 mm
Bremsen: Shimano Saint 800
Schaltung: Shimano XT 770
Kurbel: Shimano Deore 590
Lenker, Vorbau, Stütze: FSA K-Force Carbon (Vorbau OS-99 CSI)
Sattel: Pro Turnix Ti
Laufräder: Ambrosio Duetto

Ausserdem sind sehr viele rot eloxierte Tuningteile verbaut. Schaltrollen, Schrauben, usw.

Das Rad war angeschlossen. Schloss wurde per Bolzenschneider geknackt.


----------



## stanleydobson (29. März 2014)

vermisst einer was ?
http://www.quoka.de/fahrraeder/moun...er/c5930a131230511/canyon-torque-frx-7-0.html

soll keine unterstellung sein, aber preis ist ja sehr niedrig, evtl schnäppchen für jemanden


----------



## HinxundKunx (29. März 2014)

stanleydobson schrieb:


> vermisst einer was ?
> http://www.quoka.de/fahrraeder/moun...er/c5930a131230511/canyon-torque-frx-7-0.html
> 
> soll keine unterstellung sein, aber preis ist ja sehr niedrig, evtl schnäppchen für jemanden



hhmmm..dieses bild macht mich tatsächlich etwas skeptisch..


----------



## 4mate (30. März 2014)

stanleydobson schrieb:


> vermisst einer was ?
> http://www.quoka.de/fahrraeder/moun...er/c5930a131230511/canyon-torque-frx-7-0.html
> 
> soll keine unterstellung sein, aber preis ist ja sehr niedrig, evtl schnäppchen für jemanden


Na ja, hat sich verschrieben, im IBC Bikemarkt stimmt der Preis
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/170584-canyon-torque-frx-rockzone-2012-rahmengrosze-l


----------



## stanleydobson (30. März 2014)

4mate schrieb:


> Na ja, hat sich verschrieben, im IBC Bikemarkt stimmt der Preis
> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/170584-canyon-torque-frx-rockzone-2012-rahmengrosze-l



evtl bilderklau?
verschrieben? 1850 -> 730???
rahmengröße L -> M ???

ausserdem nur datenblatt übernommen, kein text, einstelldatum 27.3 !!! und noch keine antwort wegen rahmennummer etc


----------



## 4mate (30. März 2014)

Alles ist möglich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mueslimann (30. März 2014)

Das Rad im Bikemarkt wurde doch auch schon vor fast einem Jahr verkauft.


----------



## 4mate (30. März 2014)

Oooops, war schon spät als ich das postete...


----------



## mueslimann (30. März 2014)

War nicht gegen Dich gerichtet, sondern eher die Ergänung eines Faktums, das mich auch glauben läßt, dass da was faul ist.

Ich habe mal eben den damaligen Verkäufer und Käufer (im Bikemarkt) angeschrieben.


----------



## stanleydobson (30. März 2014)

mueslimann schrieb:


> War nicht gegen Dich gerichtet, sondern eher die Ergänung eines Faktums, das mich auch glauben läßt, dass da was faul ist.
> 
> Ich habe mal eben den damaligen Verkäufer und Käufer (im Bikemarkt) angeschrieben.


top, danke


----------



## freigeist (31. März 2014)

solch anlage gibt es bei uns in cottbus

http://www.fahrradcenter-hesslich.de/category/aktionen/


----------



## phillivanilli (1. April 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

Ja, da hat sich wohl jemand an meinen Bildern bedient. Das Bike habe ich ganz regulär hier über den bikemarkt verkauft. Der Käufer war ein netter Kerl aus Frankfurt. Ein paar Wochen später bekam ich eine Anfrage von einem Internetuser, der ein Angebot mit meinen Bildern und meiner Produktbeschreibung im Internet gefunden hatte. Ich meine es war auch quoka. Der damals angegebene Preis war ähnlich niedrig, wie das Inserat was ihr da gefunden habt. Da ihm das komisch vorkam hat er weiter gesucht und mein noch nicht wieder gelöschtes Inserat auf IBC-Bikemart gefunden. Er hat mich dann angeschrieben und gefragt ob das Bike noch zum Verkauf stehe und ob das Angebot das er da gefunden hat auch wirklich meins ist, oder eben von einem Betrüger. Musste ihm dann sagen, dass ich das Bike schon verkauft hatte. Was allerdings danach mit ihm passiert ist weiß ich nicht. Ich denke aber, da sich das ganze wiederholt, dass es sich dabei um eine Finte handelt und das Bike noch wohlbehalten bei seinem Zweitbesitzer in Frankfurt ist 

VG

Philipp


----------



## mueslimann (1. April 2014)

Danke für diese Rückmeldung.


----------



## r34p3r (1. April 2014)

heute in Karlsruhe an der Uni (Englerstraße 7) geklaut worden. :-(


----------



## r34p3r (2. April 2014)

jetzt hab ich das schloss ein paar meter entfernt wieder gefunden. hat von euch schonmal jemand solche werkzeugspuren gesehen, oder kann sagen was das war?
für mich sieht das eher geschmolzen aus und nicht nach nem bolzenschneider...


----------



## Stresshormon (2. April 2014)

r34p3r schrieb:


> jetzt hab ich das schloss ein paar meter entfernt wieder gefunden. hat von euch schonmal jemand solche werkzeugspuren gesehen, oder kann sagen was das war?
> für mich sieht das eher geschmolzen aus und nicht nach nem bolzenschneider...



Das sieht für mich so aus, als hätte jemand das Schloss mit einem Schweißbrenner bearbeitet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4mate (2. April 2014)

Eher nicht. Das Seil weißt einen glatten Schnitt auf. Die Kunstoffumantelung
ist geschmolzen, dazu reicht ein starkes Feuerzeug


----------



## HinxundKunx (2. April 2014)

akkuflex


----------



## EinsRakete (2. April 2014)

HinxundKunx schrieb:


> akkuflex



Keine Flex, das sieht nach Bolzenschneider aus, die erste Lage der Drähte ist zusammengepresst und hat erst dann dem Druck der Klinge nachgegeben.


----------



## xpate (2. April 2014)

Feuerzeug drüber, anschließend Bolzenschneider.


----------



## Manson-007 (2. April 2014)

xpate schrieb:


> Feuerzeug drüber, anschließend Bolzenschneider.


Warum ??? Da kann er einfach mit dem Bolzenschneider in einem gang durchschneiden.
Das sieht eher danach aus, als hätte er mit einem Seitenschneider die Drähte getrennt, woher muss das Gummizeug mit dem Feuerzeug entfernt werden, weil der Seitenschneider sich nicht so weit öffen lässt.


----------



## xpate (2. April 2014)

Die sind nicht mit einem Seitenschneider zertrennt worden.
Guck dir das erste Foto an. Die Drähte ganz oben sind nur nach innen geneigt. Würde er einen Seitenschneider nutzen, wäre die Neigung der Drähte nicht gleich und nicht so gleichmäßig.
Außerdem ist auf Grund der Fotos nur von einer einzelnen Schneidefläche auszugehen und nicht von mehreren, wie man es bei einem Seitenschneider hätte.
Teste es zu Hause und du wirst sehen, wenn du mit nem Seitenschneider ein Schloss durchschneidest, sieht das nicht so sauber aus.
Warum der Töffel an dem Schloss rumfackelt, weiß ich auch nicht. Frei nach Einstein, soll die Dummheit des Menschen ja grenzenlos sein.


----------



## 4mate (2. April 2014)

Die Kunstoffummantelung wird gequetscht und lässt keinen
Schnitt mit dem Bolzenschneider zu. Hab ich gehört


----------



## HinxundKunx (2. April 2014)

4mate schrieb:


> Hab ich gehört Anhang anzeigen 283227


gehörst du also auch zu den "schlüsselverlierern"?


----------



## Deleted 283425 (4. April 2014)

Wieder ein Radl an der TH Nürnberg gestohlen:
_





Bitte um Mithilfe.

Mein neues Fahrrad wurde am 31.03.2014 vor der Hochschule an dem Fahrradstellplatz (Wassertorstr. 10) im Zeitraum von 15.30 Uhr - 19:00 Uhr geklaut.

Falls jemand etwas beobachtet hat bitte bei mir melden (Es war durch eine dicke Kette gesichert und kann nicht so einfach entwendet worden sein).
_
Einfach bei mir melden, ich gebs gerne weiter!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4mate (4. April 2014)

> Wieder ein Radl an der TH Nürnberg gestohlen:
> _
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler: Link tot



Es wurden keine mit Ihrer Suchanfrage - _https://my.ohmportal.de/service/home/~/?auth=co&id=0771-644C-emsg ..._ - übereinstimmenden Dokumente gefunden.


----------



## Deleted 283425 (4. April 2014)

Danke, Bild jetzt bei Abload.de


----------



## derliebewolf (5. April 2014)

Heute wurde mir mein Cdale Flash geklaut. Lefty Carbon, X0 (2x10), Hope, Carbonerahmen, Anbauteile alle Carbon. Rot eloxierte Details, sehr viel Liebe zum Detail...

Drei Türen und ein Schloss mussten dran glauben. Wert des Bikes vermutlich um die 4k€. Falls es jemand in Dresden/Sachsen/sonsto rumfahren sieht, ich würde es gerne wiedersehen...


----------



## nepo (7. April 2014)

Wegen dem Inserat auf Quoka. Ist mir neulich erst passiert sowas. Wenn man eine Anfrage schreibt, steht das Rad dann in GB...


----------



## EinsRakete (7. April 2014)

nepo schrieb:


> Wegen dem Inserat auf Quoka. Ist mir neulich erst passiert sowas. Wenn man eine Anfrage schreibt, steht das Rad dann in GB...


Und du sollst dein Geld direkt mit Westerm Union vernichten?
Gab die gleich Masche mit günstigen Autos.


----------



## nepo (7. April 2014)

Nicht nur mit Autos. Vor zwei Wochen ist mir das sogar bei einem Inserat für eine Wohnung passiert. Da soll das dann wohl mit Kaution vorab laufen. Habe dann sogar eine Warnung von immoscout bekommen...
Und als ich 2007 meine Z750 über mobile verkloppt hab, hat es auch einer mit der gb Masche probiert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stanleydobson (7. April 2014)

das torque ist mit gleichen bildern und text wieder drin bei quaka, diesmal angeblicher standort plötzlich berlin statt münchen
http://www.quoka.de/fahrraeder/moun...er/c5930a131755674/canyon-torque-frx-7-0.html


----------



## Manson-007 (7. April 2014)

Dann handelt es sich nicht um ein geklautes Rad, sondern die wollen die Leute mit einem nicht exzistierenden MTB nur besch...


----------



## r34p3r (8. April 2014)

r34p3r schrieb:


> heute in Karlsruhe an der Uni (Englerstraße 7) geklaut worden. :-(
> http://abload.de/img/geklaut82u3v.jpg



der oder die täter scheinen sich des öfteren im bereich kit und evtl. fh aufzuhalten. zumindest sind an den unten verlinkten orten meine steckbriefe mit gewalt und ohne große sauberkeit entfernt bzw. unkenntlich gemacht worden.
http://maps.google.com/maps/ms?ie=UTF&ms...7bd9c8674aa9a2e

freue mich weiterhin über jeden Hinweis!


----------



## stanleydobson (8. April 2014)

EinsRakete schrieb:


> Und du sollst dein Geld direkt mit Westerm Union vernichten?
> Gab die gleich Masche mit günstigen Autos.



das quoka scheint darauf hinauszulaufen
 
Ich spiele mal mit


----------



## stanleydobson (8. April 2014)

scheint aber schon länger zu laufen...gleicher text, gleicher name, anderes produkt
also definitiv abzocke
http://www.musiker-board.de/prs-paul-reed-smith-e-git/194605-prs-userthread-465.html

das solls jetzt aber auch gewesen sein, hat ja nun wirklich nix mehr mit diebstahl zu tun


----------



## Deleted 283425 (9. April 2014)

Und wieder an der TH Nürnberg - zum Glück komm ich mit dem Zug...









"Mir wurde heute mein Mountainbike (Ghost SE4000 grau/gelb) geklaut.

Wo: im Fahrradkeller des BL-Gebäudes der Ohm (Bahnhofstr. 87)
Wann: Dienstag, 8.4. zwischen 9:30 und 13 Uhr

Es war mit einem dicken Schloss gesichert und muss deshalb länger gedauert bzw. mit auffälligem Werkzeug aufgebrochen worden sein.

Falls jemand was gesehen hat, würde ich mir sehr über einen Hinweis freuen."

Ich gebs gern wieder weiter wenn ihr was gesehen habt.


----------



## Deleted 283425 (10. April 2014)

Da wurde  gleich 2mal zugeschlagen...





_
"mir wurde gestern, am 08.04.2014 auch zwischen 9.30 und 18.30 Uhr in der Bahnhoftstraße 87 im Fahrradkeller mein Fahrrad geklaut. Es ist ein weiß-schwarzes Citybike  von Scott, Bild im Anhang. Ist irgendjemanden etwas aufgefallen? Ich bitte um Mithilfe."_


----------



## kümmelotto (10. April 2014)

Ihr scheint da ja ein echtes Problem an der TH Nürnberg zu haben.


----------



## mindlabs (11. April 2014)

Cube Analog von Polizei Regensburg sichergestellt, Besitzer noch nicht ermittelt

http://www.wochenblatt.de/nachricht...-den-Besitzer-dieses-Fahrrades;art1172,237916


----------



## 4mate (11. April 2014)

Gehört auch in das lokale Forum für Regensburg: Frankenland, Oberpfalz und Niederbayern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manson-007 (11. April 2014)

So lange man den Besitzer nicht ausfindig machen kann, kann man den Typ nicht belangen oder wie ???
Beim Auto ist es auf jeden Fall verboten die Rahmennummer zu entfernen, gilt das auch für Fahrräder ?


----------



## Dakid23 (11. April 2014)

Hi Zusammen,
in der letzten Woche ist in ein kleines Bike Geschäft(3Oak) in Dreieich eingebrochen worden.(!Trotzdem Super Shop!)
http://www.op-online.de/lokales/nac...-dreieich-sprendlingen-gestohlen-3454221.html
Dabei sind neben 6 neu Bikes, auch leider 3 Kunden Bikes gestohlen worden.
U.a. auch das Pitch meines besten Freundes 
Da gibt es keine Bilder von, leider!! Aber ne kurze beschreibung:
Ein weißes Pitch als costom Aufbau u.a. mz 55 in schwarz, Kind shock variostütze 950 ohne Remote, SLX Bremsen, X7 Schaltwerk, X5 Shifter, ztr flow rims in schwarz, schwarze Hope ProII Naben, Speichen und Nippel schwarz... ! Details folgen..
Ich habe Bilder von den gestohlenen Ladenbikes. Die poste ich mal hier, da heute eines davon hier in Dreieich wieder Aufgetaucht ist!!
Also loht es sich hier im Kreis OF, FFM, DA, DA-Dieburg die Augen offen zu halten!!
Besonders natürlich nach nem weißen Pitch!!! 
Ach ja, nett von den Dieben war, dass die mein Yeti das auch dort stand haben stehen lassen!!! 
Danke euch schon mal!!
Das letzte Angehängte ist das wieder aufgetauchte!!


----------



## Manson-007 (11. April 2014)

Die haben ein Haufen Neuschrott geklaut und lassen dein Yeti stehen  ? Das nennt man Dummheit


----------



## reaction187 (17. April 2014)

Bielefeld - Senne

16.4.2014 gegen 20 bis 22 Uhr.

Rahmen: Transalp24 Team Ambition, Ral 6006 oliv grau
Anbauteile: Shimano XTR/XT/SLX, Lenker/Vorbau/Sattelstütze von Thomson....

Wer es irgendwo sieht, bitte hier bei mir melden.


Danke


----------



## michel77 (19. April 2014)

Habe ein Auge drauf. LG


----------



## reaction187 (19. April 2014)

Danke 

gibt auch finderlohn!


----------



## Dark Side (19. April 2014)

derliebewolf schrieb:


> Heute wurde mir mein Cdale Flash geklaut. Lefty Carbon, X0 (2x10), Hope, Carbonerahmen, Anbauteile alle Carbon. Rot eloxierte Details, sehr viel Liebe zum Detail...
> 
> Drei Türen und ein Schloss mussten dran glauben. Wert des Bikes vermutlich um die 4k€. Falls es jemand in Dresden/Sachsen/sonsto rumfahren sieht, ich würde es gerne wiedersehen...


Wo wurde das geklaut?

Gesendet von meinem IdeaTab S6000-H mit Tapatalk


----------



## skaster (19. April 2014)

Nun, da er kundtut, dass es in Dresden/Sachsen oder sonstwo vermutet denke ich mal, dass es in DD gestohlen wurde.


----------



## 4mate (19. April 2014)

derliebewolf schrieb:


> Falls es jemand in* Dresden/Sachsen*/sonsto rumfahren sieht, ich würde es gerne wiedersehen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## clueone (19. April 2014)

*Darmstadt, 18.04.2014
Keller aufgebrochen

Gestohlen: Cannondale RZ 120 1 aus 2011*

Erkennungsmerkmale: 

Sattelstütze Reverb
Pedale Shimano Saint
Reifen Continental Rubber Queen (hinten) und Baron (vorne)
Händlersticker: Wellmann Bikes
Bitte bei mir melden, wenn Ihr es irgendwo sichtet. Danke!


----------



## Manson-007 (19. April 2014)

E-Bike in Karlsruhe aus dem Laden geklaut


----------



## 4mate (19. April 2014)

Manson-007 schrieb:


> E-Bike in Karlsruhe aus dem Laden geklaut


Dumm, dümmer, Kallsruh: Das Haibike ist kein E-Bike sondern ein Pedlec, Foto falsch, haben alle Mittelmotoren


----------



## Dark Side (19. April 2014)

4mate schrieb:


> Dumm, dümmer, Kallsruh: Das Haibike ist kein E-Bike sondern ein Pedlec, Foto falsch, haben alle Mittelmotoren


Und da Otto Normalverbraucher auch alle den unterschied kennen, ist es natürlich relevant das zu erwähnen

Gesendet von meinem IdeaTab S6000-H mit Tapatalk


----------



## 4mate (19. April 2014)

Otto Normalkallsruh geht am Dienstag gleich in das Geschäft und frägt:
"Hawwa sie so en Ebikke wie dess wo g'schdoola worra isch, nedd woar?"
Verkäufer: "Das war ein Pedelc, kein E-Bike."
Otto Normalkallsruh: "Ja wie, jetz komme nemmer mid, i häb gedenkt..."
usw.


----------



## Manson-007 (19. April 2014)

Vor allem 700 € Unterschied zum I-Preis 



4mate schrieb:


> Otto Normalkallsruh geht am Dienstag gleich in das Geschäft und frägt:
> "Hawwa sie so en Ebikke wie dess wo g'schdoola worra isch, nedd woar?"
> Verkäufer: "Das war ein Pedelc, kein E-Bike."
> Otto Normalkallsruh: "Ja wie, jetz komme nemmer mid, i häb gedenkt..."
> usw.



Klugsch..modus aus ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4mate (19. April 2014)

Wenn *du* mehr Grips hättest, dann hättest du es auch im
betreffenden Lokalforum gepostet - und nicht nur hier


----------



## Manson-007 (19. April 2014)

4mate schrieb:


> Wenn *du* mehr Grips hättest, dann hättest du es auch im
> betreffenden Lokalforum gepostet - und nicht nur hier


Klugsch..modus aus ???


----------



## T_N_T (23. April 2014)

BistDuVerrueckt schrieb:


> ...
> Negativ:
> Die Polizei Düren hat im Anzeigeprotokoll den falschen Paragraphen für "einfachen Diebstahl" eingesetzt, anstatt für "Einbruchdiebstahl".
> Dies führte dazu, dass die Versicherung keine Versicherungszahlung geben konnte.
> ...



Sorry für off topic und sorry für die verspätete Reaktion.

Die hier von BistDuVerrueckt beschrieben Reaktion der Versicherung (wohl Hausratversicherung!?) sollte sich keiner gefallen lassen. Denn die Deckungspflicht einer Versicherung richtet sich prinzipiell nach den Tatsachen und nicht nach dem Wortlaut irgendeines Dokumentes/Abschlussberichts in den Ermittlungsakten der Polizei / Staatsanwaltschaft. Wenn es ein Einbruchdiebstahl im Sinne der Versicherungsbedingungen (typischerweise VHB) war - und sich das ggf. beweisen lässt (z.B. durch tatsächliche Feststellungen der Polizei, Einbruchspuren etc.) -, dann muss die Versicherung den Schaden decken.

Meine Erfahrungen in derartigen Angelegenheiten lassen mich jedoch vermuten, dass die Schadenabteilungen der Hausratversicherer stets - d.h. unabhängig davon, ob zu Recht oder zu Unrecht - die Deckung ablehnen, wenn in den Ermittlungsakten nicht die "Schlüsselparagraphen" (hier: § 243 Abs. 1 Nr. 1 und / oder 2 StGB) auftauchen.


----------



## lenny_leonard (24. April 2014)

Moin, 

vor etwa 10 Minuten wurde mir mein Fahrrad vom abgeschlossenen Hof geklaut. Cyclewolf Blackfoot Disc K27 Seriennummer: CYC26MMAA12520
Hansestadt Lübeck nahe Innenstadt




Erkennungsmerkmal:
Hat jetzt weiße Windcutter
Bremsen:
Vorne BF01
Hinten Tektro
Fahrradhupe
Recon Gabel

Bei Sichtung bitte sofort bei mir melden.


----------



## Manson-007 (24. April 2014)

Ist bei euch noch Winter ???


----------



## lenny_leonard (24. April 2014)

hatte nur kein aktuelleres Bild mehr


----------



## teaspoon (25. April 2014)

Moin,
mir wurde am 23.04. in Essen mein Canyon Nerve AL 9.9 SL, Rahmenfarbe Schwarz, gestohlen (Rahmennummer: M30/3B/2M0967). Besonderes Merkmal ist der Laufradsatz: Naben Tune King/Kong Blau, NoTubes ZTR ArchEx 29".
Sollte das Bike irgendwo auftauchen, wäre ich für Hinweise sehr dankbar.


----------



## RuhrRadler (28. April 2014)

Radle ja meistens an der Ruhr entlang, wenn ich da mal ein großes Canyon mit auffällig blauen Tune Naben sehe klopp ich den Fahrer runter...ne ich werd mir den merken und hier Bescheid geben....viel Glück...ähhh Glück auf natürlich ;-)


----------



## pakeha (30. April 2014)

Letzten Dienstag wurde mir mein Steppenwolf limited t2 vom Zaun losgebrochen und gestohlen und zwar in Bielefeld Gellershagen Am Meierteich. Das ist mein 3. Rad in einem Jahr. Irgendwie habe ich echt pech. Vermisse das gute Stück


----------



## 4mate (30. April 2014)

@pakeha: Auch in 'deinem'  lokalen Forum Ostwestfalen - Lippe in diesem Thread posten:

*MTB geklaut !*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pakeha (30. April 2014)

danke. Habe ein eigenes Thema aufgemacht <-- Idiot -.-
^^


----------



## 4mate (30. April 2014)

Egal, weiter!


----------



## fregger87 (4. Mai 2014)

So ein komischer Typ von meinem besten Freund hat dieses Fahrrad angeblich irgendwo gefunden! Dachte mir anfangs nix bei. Heute habe ich mir das Rad nochmal genau angeschaut. Und mir ist aufgefallen das da richtig gute Teile dran sind. Alt aber Gut. Z.B ein altes XTR Schaltwerk! Alte XT Bremsen und Kurbel, LX Umwerfer wars glaub ich. Sowas schmeißt man doch nicht einfach weg, oder? Muss das nächste mal schauen ob ich die Rahmennummer sehe.


Aso, das Rad steht in der Pfalz, Raum Ludwigshafen


----------



## san_andreas (5. Mai 2014)

Ist echt ein top Rad...wird sicher irgendwo dringend vermisst....


----------



## hoohoo88 (5. Mai 2014)

Hallo Zusammen,

mir wurde heute 5.5.2014 nachmittags mein schwarzes Cannondale RZ140 in Karlsruhe KIT Campus Süd gestohlen. Falls irgendjemand mein Rad begegnet, bitte sich bei mir melden! Es hat ne Fox Rp23 Dämpfer statt der Monarch im Bild.


----------



## bike_tt (6. Mai 2014)

*ROTWILD R2 FS 2010 gestohlen!*

Moin,

mir wurde zwischen 1. Mai, 09:00 Uhr und 2. Mai 7:00 in Bremen,Bahnhofsgegend, mein ROTWILD Carbon Bike aus dem abgeschlossenen Keller gestohlen (Tür aufgebrochen)! Es ist schwarz mit weißen und roten Applikationen.

Für die Wiederbeschaffung bin ich bereit 500,- EUR zu zahlen ohne Fragen zu stellen. Hier ein Foto des Bikes:






Wäre toll, wenn ihr dieses auch über facebook sharen würdet, vielen Dank! Ich weiß, es ist sehr unwahrscheilich, dass dies was nützt, aber
ich will einfach nichts unversucht lassen...

Grüße aus dem Bike-Mekka Bremen

Niels


----------



## ds1210 (6. Mai 2014)

Mir wurden heute Nacht in Gotha/ Thüringen drei Räder, eine gut gefüllte Werkzeugkiste sowie ein Montageständer von Pedros aus der Garage geklaut. 
Es handelt sich um ein Rose The Unchained S 2014 in matt schwarz mit weiß/grünen Decals, das Rad ist gerade mal einen Monat alt. Ausgestattet mit dem Prototyp der Magura 4-Kolben Bremse, also wenn die jemanden hier unterkommt ist der Täter sicher schnell gefasst! Außerdem gestohlen wurde ein Rose Uncle Jimbo 3 S 2014 ebenfalls matt schwarz mit roten Akzenten. Und ein Giant Cypher XS in silber, welches schon etwas älter ist. Auf allen Rädern steht mein Name, Sandra Rübesam.
Bitte haltet die Augen offen, auch nach einzelnen Teilen vielleicht. Sollte euch da was unterkommen sagt mir bitte direkt Bescheid. Am besten via Email an [email protected]

Vielen Dank für eure Mithilfe.

Verzweifelt, Sandra Rübesam.


----------



## stanleydobson (6. Mai 2014)

wo???


----------



## Freerider1504 (6. Mai 2014)

stanleydobson schrieb:


> wo???


 
Gotha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stanleydobson (6. Mai 2014)

ok wurde editiert


----------



## Streetjumpy88 (6. Mai 2014)

Ärgerlich ist das einfach nur.. Zwei Freunden von mir wurden auch vor ein paar Monaten beklaut, das waren topp Bikes, nagelneu. 
Man kann heutzutage echt nicht vorsichtig genug sein.. einfach nur nervig ist das...


----------



## t0m1 (8. Mai 2014)

Hallo,

mir wurde mein schwarzes Specialized P.2 (Mod. 2005) aus dem Hof in Karlsruhe in der Eisenlohrstraße zw. dem 5.5. und den 7.5. geklaut. War grad mitten im Aufrüstwahn, deswegen sitzt eine Marzocchi 66 SL1 (Mod. 2007) drin und Shimano SLX (2014) Scheibenbremsen und Deore (2014) Kurbeln. Es ist ziemlich einzigartig  Wenn ihr es sieht bitte bei mir melden! Hab damit das Mountainbiken angefangen... Emotionale Verbundenheit :'(

Grüßle und vielen Dank für die Hilfe!
Tamás Möhring


----------



## markwayne (9. Mai 2014)

Hallo,

mir wurden in Ettlingen bei Karlsruhe zwischen 07.05. und 08.05.2014 meine 2 Bikes gestohlen.
Ein Bergamont Kize 040 (2013) und mein gerade mal 2 Monate altes Canyon Torque EX Gapstar (2014).
Wennn wer was mitbekommt, wäre ich für jeden Hinweis dankbar.

P.S.: Das Dirtbike hat wieder Street Reifen und Schwarz/grüne Sixpack Schraubgriffe, wie auf dem 2 Bild zu erkennen.

MfG und danke für die Hilfe!

Markus


----------



## kordesh (9. Mai 2014)

Da hat wohl jemand in Karlsruhe ne neue Einnahmequelle für sich entdeckt. Ist ja krass, was dort in der Ecke im Moment wegkommt. (Und das ist nur das, was hier gemeldet wird) ^^


----------



## Manson-007 (9. Mai 2014)

Oh Mann, ich habe schon gedacht, wie dreiß man sein kann ... Andere Gabel und ein paar anderen Teile. 
Es sind in Zwischen schon ganz viele Räder, die in KA geklaut wurden, mann kann sie nicht alle im Kopf behalten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S P (13. Mai 2014)

Mein Specialized Langster New York (RH 56.5) wurde heute von einem Unbekannten aus der Tiefgarage Edeka Center Sulzbacher Straße in Nürnberg zwischen 1630 und 1700 entwendet.

Symbol Foto (der Fahrer hat damit nix zu tun) - habe nur gerade kein aktuelles...




Auffällige Teile:
Syntace F119 Vorbau
Focus Carbon Gabel
Isaac Carbon Sattelstütze
White Industries ENO Freiflaufritzel 16T (rattert ziemlich stark)
Halflink Kette
Specialized Roubaix Prototyp Reifen 23/25C
Laufradsatz mit Track Naben (schwarz), vorn radial - hinten dreifach gekreuzt gespeicht.
weißes Lenkerband


----------



## sonic123 (14. Mai 2014)

markwayne schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> mir wurden in Ettlingen bei Karlsruhe zwischen 07.05. und 08.05.2014 meine 2 Bikes gestohlen.
> Ein Bergamont Kize 040 (2013) und mein gerade mal 2 Monate altes Canyon Torque EX Gapstar (2014).
> ...



Ist es vielleicht dieses hier? Selbe Reifen, nur andere Griffe. "Notverkauf" kommt mir komisch vor. Ansonsten ein günstiger Ersatz.
http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeig...040-singlespeed/205868167-217-2675?ref=search


----------



## EinsRakete (14. Mai 2014)

Bei 6Monaten ab Kaufdatum sollte man auch noch die Quittung haben, es sei denn sie ist beim Umzug verloren gegangen.


----------



## markwayne (14. Mai 2014)

sonic123 schrieb:


> Ist es vielleicht dieses hier? Selbe Reifen, nur andere Griffe. "Notverkauf" kommt mir komisch vor. Ansonsten ein günstiger Ersatz.
> http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeig...040-singlespeed/205868167-217-2675?ref=search



Hey sonic 123,

danke für den tipp... dazu erkenne ich auf dem bild zu wenig. stutzig macht es mich schon, weil das kiez 040 hatte 2013 keine vorderradbremse, die ich aber nachgerüstet hatte. dazu müsste ich aber die montierung der bremse sehen, dann könnte ich es erkennen, ob es evtl meins ist..  und der lenker auf dem foto sieht original aus, ich hatte einen flachen sixpack dran. daher wohl eher nicht. aber danke!!!

edit: und die pedalle sind auch die orginal welgo auf dem foto, hatte nukeproof pedale montiert.


----------



## Manson-007 (14. Mai 2014)

Das Proble bei diesem Bike ist, daß man es bei dieser Lackierung recht häufig im Internet antrifft, sowohl neu als auch gebraucht. Es ist daher immer schwierig zu erkennen, ob es sich um das eigene bike handelt.


----------



## omb (14. Mai 2014)

Habe mal die Google Bildersuche angeschmissen. Ich würde mal sagen, dass der eBay'er das Foto von diesem Angebot geklaut hat:
http://www.kalaydo.de/kleinanzeigen/mountainbike/dirt-bike-26-bergamont-kiez-040/a/52155950/
Schon merkwürdig. Kannst es dir ja mal vor Ort anschauen.


----------



## heiterbiswolkig (14. Mai 2014)

omb schrieb:


> Habe mal die Google Bildersuche angeschmissen. Ich würde mal sagen, dass der eBay'er das Foto von diesem Angebot geklaut hat:
> http://www.kalaydo.de/kleinanzeigen/mountainbike/dirt-bike-26-bergamont-kiez-040/a/52155950/
> Schon merkwürdig. Kannst es dir ja mal vor Ort anschauen.



Krasse Sherlock-Skills!!! =) Wirklich sehr merkwürdig!

Allerdings sind 470km schon ne Hausnummer, um nem vagen Verdacht nachzugehen... 

Alles Gute jedenfalls!


----------



## Manson-007 (14. Mai 2014)

---


----------



## Manson-007 (14. Mai 2014)

Die Anzeige ist im Übrigens weg !!!


----------



## henrsch (15. Mai 2014)

Vermisst jemand ein Specialized Stumpjumper Comp Carbon Hardtail?

http://www.ebay.de/itm/weises-Mountenbike-Fahrrad-Specialized-Stumpjumper/151303051387?_trksid=p3984.c100019.m2044&_trkparms=aid=222007&algo=SIC.MBE&ao=1&asc=22575&meid=6911418374144297974&pid=100019&prg=9767&rk=3&rkt=4&sd=351060236757

Gruß Henrsch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sonic123 (15. Mai 2014)

henrsch schrieb:


> Vermisst jemand ein Specialized Stumpjumper Comp Carbon Hardtail?
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/weises-Mountenbike-Fahrrad-Specialized-Stumpjumper/151303051387?_trksid=p3984.c100019.m2044&_trkparms=aid=222007&algo=SIC.MBE&ao=1&asc=22575&meid=6911418374144297974&pid=100019&prg=9767&rk=3&rkt=4&sd=351060236757
> 
> Gruß Henrsch



Wie kommst du darauf, dass es gestohlen sein könnte?


----------



## henrsch (15. Mai 2014)

Weil derjenige überhaupt nicht weiss was er da verkauft.


----------



## Pakalolo (15. Mai 2014)

Vermisst jemand ein Giant Glory? Rad steht angeblich außerhalb von Deutschland, Selbstabholung ist nach Emailkontakt scheinbar nicht möglich. Nur Banküberweisung und 7-tägiges Rückgaberecht, wenn ich das aus der in schlechtem Deutsch geschriebenen Email richtig entnommen habe.
http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/s-anzeige/2011-giant-glory-01-/206608001-217-2236?ref=search

Wenn man den Fernseher vom gleichen Verkäufer noch dazu nimmt, dann wirds ein richtiges Schnäppchen:
http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/s-anzeige/samsung-ue65f-8090-tv/206607803-175-2236


----------



## wolfi (15. Mai 2014)

Die anzeigen sind nicht mehr verfügbar...

vrom schmartpfon


----------



## stanleydobson (15. Mai 2014)

Pakalolo schrieb:


> Vermisst jemand ein Giant Glory? Rad steht angeblich außerhalb von Deutschland, Selbstabholung ist nach Emailkontakt scheinbar nicht möglich. Nur Banküberweisung und 7-tägiges Rückgaberecht, wenn ich das aus der in schlechtem Deutsch geschriebenen Email richtig entnommen habe.
> http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/s-anzeige/2011-giant-glory-01-/206608001-217-2236?ref=search
> 
> Wenn man den Fernseher vom gleichen Verkäufer noch dazu nimmt, dann wirds ein richtiges Schnäppchen:
> http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/s-anzeige/samsung-ue65f-8090-tv/206607803-175-2236



das sind so abzockerangebote, geldper western union senden und man hört nie mehr was von denen


----------



## przybo (17. Mai 2014)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/danke-fuer-euere-mithilfe-mein-stumpi-ist-gestohlen.702740/

Für jegliche Hinweise sind wir dankbar!

VG
Przybo


----------



## biketraveller (17. Mai 2014)

Sehe ich teilweise genauso, also wenn mir eins von meinen bikes geklaut werden würde, und ich würde jemanden damit rumradeln sehen, puuhhh...also ich wüsste nicht was ich mit dem machen würde...!!! Das heisst das wüsste ich schon 
Jedenfalls ist bike Klau eine Straftat, und auch nicht durch Heroinabhängigkeit oder ähnliches zu entschuldigen. Was ich zum kotzen finde ist das solche Straftäter nicht RICHTIG zur Rechenschaft gezogen werden. Ich meine für manche ist es nur ein Haufen Metall, aber andere Leute haben da echt eine emotionale Bindung zu ihren bikes aufgebaut, und teilweise jahrelang drauf gespart, und dann kommt so ein asi daher, klaut und vertickt das bike UND kommt noch ungestraft davon!! Mich würde es nicht wundern wenn plötzlich mal ein "Opfer" austickt und dann Selbstjustiz begeht, aber dann ist das Geschrei wieder gross...der arme Heroinabhängige...pfff...echt lachhaft!
Das gleiche kam neulich im Fernsehen, da war ein 13 jähriger, der in den letzten 2 Monaten über 30 Straftaten begangen hat (und jetzt kommts der hat täglichen PERSONENSCHUTZ bekommen, damit er nicht noch mehr Straftaten begeht!!!!! Die Personenschützer sollen 1500 Euro AM TAG gekostet haben....?!?!?! Da frage ich mich echt wo wir leben...


----------



## Kampfmaschine (22. Mai 2014)

Moin!
Gestern hier im Radio einen Bericht über einen Fahrraddieb aus dem Raum Peine gehört den Sie gefaßt haben. Er ist 69 Jahre Alt und hat Deutschland weit mit Fahrräder gedealt. Er hat praktisch Bikes in Auftrag gegeben und die hat Er dann weiter verkauft. Bei Ihm selbst standen wohl noch um die 50 Räder.
Da hat wohl jemand eine schlechte Rente gehabt!

Das gleiche kam neulich im Fernsehen, da war ein 13 jähriger, der in den letzten 2 Monaten über 30 Straftaten begangen hat (und jetzt kommts der hat täglichen PERSONENSCHUTZ bekommen, damit er nicht noch mehr Straftaten begeht!!!!! Die Personenschützer sollen 1500 Euro AM TAG gekostet haben....?!?!?! Da frage ich mich echt wo wir leben...[/QUOTE]

Trotz der 13 jahre, ab in Jugendknast. Da kann mir keiner erzählen das Er nicht weiß was er tut!


----------



## Tomi85 (22. Mai 2014)

In Berlin ist ständig ein Fahrad gestolen wird....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrischabln (22. Mai 2014)

Tomi85 schrieb:


> In Berlin ist ständig ein Fahrad gestolen wird....


Was n das für n Deutsch?!? Und dann noch der lachende Smiley...


----------



## Manson-007 (22. Mai 2014)

...


----------



## 4mate (22. Mai 2014)

Kids in the Hall...


----------



## Schwarzspecht (26. Mai 2014)

Hi. mir wurde gestern am Lago Maggiore mein Cotic BFe gestohlen, vielleicht läuft es ja (ganz oder in Teilen) jemandem über den Weg:

COTIC BFe, Cyanblau, Größe M, Seriennummer: 10384
RockShox Revelation RLT Dual Air schwarz
Shimano XT Disc BR M 775
Terry-Sattel grau
LR: ZTR Flow mit Hope Pro II Evo
Kind Shock DropZone 350 mm ohne Remote, roter Hebel
Reifen: Rubber Queen 2.4 UST
Steuers: Acros
Pedale: Atomlab rot
NC17 Stinger Kettenführung mit Ring God
Lizard Skins Schraubgriffe blau-schwarz
Vorbau GAP OS 60 mm, 8°


----------



## Streetjumpy88 (26. Mai 2014)

Unglaublich wie viele Räder gestohlen werden.. das fällt einem erst auf wenn sich die Berichte an einem Ort sammeln, wie hier zum Beispiel..


----------



## bike_tt (27. Mai 2014)

Einmal nur so eine Drecksau auf frischer Tat erwischen und zufällig einen Baseballschläger dabei haben....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manson-007 (27. Mai 2014)

bike_tt schrieb:


> Einmal nur so eine Drecksau auf frischer Tat erwischen und zufällig einen Baseballschläger dabei haben....


Und dann, willst du seinen Schädel zu Brei schlagen oder wie ? Demnach sollte man vielleicht in Deutschland die Sharia einführen, willst du das wirklich ?


----------



## bike_tt (27. Mai 2014)

Na ja, sonst passiert ihm ja nichts bei unserer Justiz! Ein bisschen weinen von wegen schlechter Kindheit, und er darf wieder nach Hause. Es ist doch wirklich so, dass für solche "Bagatell"-fälle keine Strafen mehr verhängt werden. Natürlich würde ich ihm nicht den Schädel einschlagen und natürlich will ich nicht die Sharia haben.

Obwohl für Diebstahl durchaus hohe Strafen im Strafgesetzbuch stehen, passiert den meisten -wenn sie denn mal erwischt werden- gar nichts. Ladendiebstahl und Fahrradklau sind zu einem Kavaliersdelikt verkommen. Auch die Polizei verwaltet die Anzeigen nur noch. 

Dann erlaube mir doch den Traum, so eine Drecksau mal richtig zu vermöbeln, wie gesagt nur ein Traum....


----------



## Manson-007 (27. Mai 2014)

Die 100 Fahrraddiebe verursachen in 100 Jahren weniger Dreck/Schaden als ein Hoeneß und er wird sogar von den "dummen Fans" verehrt, die sonst jeden Fahrraddieb aufhängen wollen.... Schon komische Welt !


----------



## bike_tt (27. Mai 2014)

Es sind deutlich mehr als 100 Fahrräder - nämlich mehrere 10.000 - die pro Jahr alleine in Deutschland gestohlen werden! Das summiert sich auch auf einen ganz schöne Wert. Aber mit der Hoeneß-Geschichte hasst Du schon recht. Das diesem asozialen Menschen immer noch so viele zujubeln ist schon krass. Aber es liegt zum einen daran, dass es Bayern sind , zum anderen sind Steuern etwas abstraktes. Wenn Dir aber Dein Fahrrad aus dem Vorgarten geklaut wird, betrifft es Dich direkt.


----------



## Diesti (27. Mai 2014)

Hallo liebe Bike Gemeinde!

Zuerst mal der Diebstahl fand in Niederösterreich statt

 In der nacht vom 25. auf 26.05.2014 zwischen 22.00-6.00 wurden meine zwei neuen Fahrräder aus meinem Kellerabteil gestohlen!

Es handelt sich um 1 Rot-Schwarzes Canyon Torque Gapsta...r mit neuen Elixir 9 Trail bremsen, Vivid R2C Coil Dämpfer, Lyrik Rc auf U-Turn umgebaut, Reverb Sattelstütze und Bontraeger SSR Sattel.
Das Rad ist erst 1 Monat alt und somit wie neu und ohne Gebrauchsspuren.

Beim Zweiten Rad handelt es sich um ein silbernes Dartmoor Hornet Custom Aufbau mit Elixir 5 Bremsen, weißer Fox 36 Van R, Dt swiss EX 500 Laufräder mit schwarzen Felgen und weißen Speichen, Forca Sps 400 Sattelstütze mit einen Schlauch als Spritzschutz, Race Face Respond Kurbel und weiße Sixpack Pedale und einem billigen HT sattel.

Bitte falls wem die besagten Räder oder die einzelnen Teile haufenweise wo unterkommen oder Angeboten werden gebt mir Bescheid.

Hinweise bitte an [email protected]

Vielen dank und bitte weiter Teilen!

Und falls der Dieb diesen Post irgendwo mal mitlesen sollte! I wünsch da Hodenkrebs du dreckiger Bastard!!!


----------



## uncle75 (27. Mai 2014)

Diskutiert das bitte im Juraforum


----------



## Sheeeeeep (29. Mai 2014)

Uns hat es nun auch in Hagen, NRW erwischt. Gestohlen wurde ein "Ghost ASX 5700, 2014" in Red / Black. Rahmenhöhe ist 52cm.
Besonders auffällig ist das Bike durch seine rot, matte Lackierung. Von Fahrerposition links sollten trotz, dass es ein Neurad war, Kampfspuren zu sehen sein, da der Dieb beim herausziehen aus dem Schaufenster ein "Simplon Silk Carbon" mit auf den Gehweg gezogen hat.

Ausstattung des Rades:

RH: 52
Fox Forx 32F CTD 130 mm
X-Fusion E1 RL Air 120 mm
Shimano XT 10-Speed
Shimano Deore - Bremsen
Shimano Deore Disc 180 mm
Schwalbe Rocket Ron 2.25, 27,5"
Shimano Deore - Naben
GHOST Low Rizer light 700 mm 31.8 mm

Wir sind für jeden Tipp dankbar!


----------



## chrischabln (29. Mai 2014)

@Sheeeeeep:
Mich würde interssieren, wie das Bike - und evtl. auch mit was es angeschlossen war - bzw. wo es gestohlen wurde... also "Hinterhof" oder "Keller" etc... Bin nämlich noch immer auf der Suche nach einem zunächst wirklich funktionierendem Schloss.


----------



## Sheeeeeep (29. Mai 2014)

@chrischabln
Das Bike war nicht angeschlossen und stand im Schaufenster. Am vergangenen Sonntag Morgen, den 25.05.14, gegen 4Uhr, wurde das Schaufenster mit einem übergroßen Ziegelstein eingeworfen. Der oder die Täter zogen das Rad durch die zerbrochene Scheibe, mit dem wahrscheinlich in dem Ghost verkeilten Simplon. Das Simplon ließ er/sie zurück auf dem Gehweg. Ein Anwohner hörte, dass wohl 3 Versuche gestartet wurden, die Scheibe mit dem Stein zu zerbrechen, bis es glückte. Erst da wurde er aktiv, schaute aus dem Fenster, und fand nur noch das Simplon auf dem Gehweg vor, worauf dann die Polizei informierte wurde. Alles ging daher wohl sehr schnell. Die Alarmanlage sprang an, aber so schnell ist die Polizei nicht vor Ort - auch wenn sie zwei Seitenstraßen weiter ist.
Wo es gestohlen wurde erkennt man aber eig. auch am angehängtem Bild.


----------



## chrischabln (29. Mai 2014)

Sheeeeeep schrieb:


> ...da der Dieb beim herausziehen aus dem Schaufenster ein "Simplon Silk Carbon" mit auf den Gehweg gezogen hat.


Upss... hab ich es doch glatt überlesen... Sorry 
Und ich hatte mich schon gewundert, warum hier ein Schaufenster gezeigt wurde. 

Man man man, die schrecken doch echt vor nichts mehr zurück. Kann nur hoffen, dass die Täter dingfest gemacht werden und man ggf. das Bike wieder bekommt. Viel Glück.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Streetjumpy88 (31. Mai 2014)

Sheeeeeep schrieb:


> @chrischabln
> Das Bike war nicht angeschlossen und stand im Schaufenster. Am vergangenen Sonntag Morgen, den 25.05.14, gegen 4Uhr, wurde das Schaufenster mit einem übergroßen Ziegelstein eingeworfen. Der oder die Täter zogen das Rad durch die zerbrochene Scheibe, mit dem wahrscheinlich in dem Ghost verkeilten Simplon. Das Simplon ließ er/sie zurück auf dem Gehweg. Ein Anwohner hörte, dass wohl 3 Versuche gestartet wurden, die Scheibe mit dem Stein zu zerbrechen, bis es glückte. Erst da wurde er aktiv, schaute aus dem Fenster, und fand nur noch das Simplon auf dem Gehweg vor, worauf dann die Polizei informierte wurde. Alles ging daher wohl sehr schnell. Die Alarmanlage sprang an, aber so schnell ist die Polizei nicht vor Ort - auch wenn sie zwei Seitenstraßen weiter ist.
> Wo es gestohlen wurde erkennt man aber eig. auch am angehängtem Bild.




Ich wünsche dir auch viel Glück und hoffe, dass es wieder auftaucht.. schrecklich diese Menschen da draußen..


----------



## bschultze (4. Juni 2014)

Hi,

mich hat es gestern Vormittag erwischt. Mein Fahrrad wurde mir in Halle (Saale), Sachsen-Anhalt Vormittags um 10:43 Uhr gestohlen. Die genaue Uhrzeit kann ich euch sagen, da es auf einem Videoüberwachten Platz angeschlossen war und ich mir auf Band ansehen konnte wie mein "super sicheres" Faltschloss von Trelock in ca. 15 Sekunden zersägt wurde. Und dies noch nicht mal an den Verbindungsstellen, sondern ein schöner grader Schnitt direkt durch eine Strebe.

Falls jemand in Halle (Saale) und Umgebung (oder wo auch immer^^) also ein *Radon Race ZR 7.0  20" (2013er Modell) mit 26" Laufradgröße - Schwarz mit grüner Schrift und blauem unterem Rahmen (Unterseite der Diagonalen Rahmenstange):
Gabel: FOX 32 Float 26 CTD O/C taper 
Federweg: 100mm 
Laufradsatz: Mavic Crossride 
Bremsen: Formula RX Tune, 160/180mm 
Kurbel: Shimano XT, 10-speed, 175mm 
Schalthebel: Shimano SLX, 10-speed 
Schaltwerk: Shimano XT, 10-speed 
Umwerfer: Shimano XT, 10-speed, Topswing 34,9mm 
Kassette: Shimano Deore, 10-speed, 11-36 
Kette: Shimano CN-HG54, 10-speed 
Reifen: Schwalbe Nobby Nic Performance 2,25" 
Lenker: Syntace Vector 2014 
Sattelstütze: Smica Pro, 27,2*400mm 
Steuersatz : FSA Orbit Z-t 
Griffe: Radon Schraubgriff 
Sattel: Radon Lite by Velo *
sieht, dann gleich den Typen vom Bike schmeißen und der Polizei melden. Auffällig ist mein Vorbau, diesen hab ich ausgetauscht und der passt nicht wirklich zum restlichen Design des Bikes, da er mit Tribals lackiert/beklebt ist.

Ich hab aufgrund der Videoüberwachung sogar ein Phantombild : (älterer) Mann, Alter ist schwer einzuschätzen 40-50, könnte aber auch 35-50 sein, mit halb Glatze/hoher Stirn, roter Jacke, Jeans, beiger Rucksack.

Für den unwahrscheinlichen Falls das jemand mein Bike sieht, bin ich für jeden Hinweis dankbar.


----------



## Deleted234438 (4. Juni 2014)

Pakalolo schrieb:


> Vermisst jemand ein Giant Glory? Rad steht angeblich außerhalb von Deutschland, Selbstabholung ist nach Emailkontakt scheinbar nicht möglich. Nur Banküberweisung und 7-tägiges Rückgaberecht, wenn ich das aus der in schlechtem Deutsch geschriebenen Email richtig entnommen habe.
> http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/s-anzeige/2011-giant-glory-01-/206608001-217-2236?ref=search
> 
> Wenn man den Fernseher vom gleichen Verkäufer noch dazu nimmt, dann wirds ein richtiges Schnäppchen:
> http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/s-anzeige/samsung-ue65f-8090-tv/206607803-175-2236




http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/s-anzeige/giant-glory-01-fahrrad/212237824-217-8511

Steht in Rumänien, aber er gibt Rückgaberecht.


----------



## Manson-007 (4. Juni 2014)

78532 Baden-Württemberg - Tuttlingen ???


----------



## Aldar (5. Juni 2014)

für die Münchener
http://www.abendzeitung-muenchen.de...adl.78e232e3-4bac-449a-9228-816f9a61957e.html


----------



## Streetjumpy88 (6. Juni 2014)

Aldar schrieb:


> für die Münchener
> http://www.abendzeitung-muenchen.de...adl.78e232e3-4bac-449a-9228-816f9a61957e.html



Jawohl, endlich mal eine gute Nachricht hier..


----------



## Bench (9. Juni 2014)

Meinen Kumpels wurden in der Nacht von Samstag auf Sonntag aus der Garage in Maria-Rein bei Nesselwang (Oberallgäu) folgende 4 Räder gestohlen:

Morewood Shova LT in Mintgrün mit weißer Totem, Formula K18 Bremsen...




Scott Genius, XTR 960 Kurbel, Magura Luise Bremsen...

Steppenwolf Tycoon, blau, Bj. 2002, Manitou Black 120 Gabel.

Bergamont Evolve 4.1, Bj. 2011, weiß/blau, in Originalaustattung wie hier: http://www.bergamont.de/bikes/archiv/2011/evolve-41/

weitere Infos folgen...


----------



## Tonelli (14. Juni 2014)

Hilfe und Hinweise! Specialized ENDURO EXPERT 2012 geklaut!
Mein gesamter VW BUS mit Inhalt, auch meinem Specialized Enduro wurde in der Nacht 1.6. auf 2.6. in Hamburg Eimsbüttel Eichenstrasse geklaut. Habe daher keine Ahnung wo sich das Bike befinden könnte. Bitte falls ihr aktiv hier im Bikemarkt schaut, oder auf EBAY etc. dann Hinweise und komische Angebote melden.
Beschreibung:
Specialized ENduro Expert 2012
Sonderlakierung schwarz mit viel grellem Rot.
Steinschlagfolie überall angeklebt
Da es ein Expert Modell ist hat es Stahl Gabel und Stahldämpfer - fällt sofort auf (vorne170mm hinten 160)
Wichtig: direkt über dem Dämpfer ist der Lack am Rahmen leicht angekratzt.
Bremse am Lenker rechts leicht angekratzt
RahmenNr: WSBc6010462006


----------



## Schwarzspecht (15. Juni 2014)

Da mir mein Cotic BFe in Norditalien geklaut wurde und ich ganz manierlich Italienisch kann, schaue ich mich dort im Internet öfters mal um. Gefunden habe ich eine Website, auf der Infos über gestohlene Bikes (Meldung der Geschädigten) aber auch Meldungen über beschlagnahmte, verdächtige und auch wiedergefundene Räder zu finden sind. Gibt es sowas auch in D ?

Hier der Link: http://www.rubbici.it

Ansonsten, was macht ihr so, um euren Liebling evtl. wieder zu finden? Quoka, ebay, ...?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freigeist (15. Juni 2014)

klaro! ich habe damals meine gabel und den LRS bei ebay gefunden. 

ein örtlicher radladen hatte sie angeboten..


----------



## Noisebub (17. Juni 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
leider muss ich mich nun auch in diesem Thread zu Wort melden.
Mir ist in der Nacht von gestern auf heute (16.06 auf 17.06) in München aus dem Innenhof der Theresienstraße 4-6, mein abgeschlossenes Cube Analog gestohlen worden. Einmal lässt man über Nacht sein Rad in der Arbeit, schon ist es weg.
Falls zufällig jemand ein (relativ großes) Cube Analog von 2010, in weiß/grün/schwarz mit Klick-Pedalen, Lenker-"Hörnchen" und mehreren Befestigungen (Tacho/Navi/Licht) am Lenker, Fahradständer und Leuchtstäbe in den Speichen (alternative zu Katzenaugen) in/um München sieht, wäre ich sehr froh wenn man sich bei mir meldet.


----------



## mikefize (17. Juni 2014)

Dann waren in München wohl mal wieder ein paar Banden unterwegs... einem guten Kumpel wurde heute in Neuhausen sein 2011er Cube Acid in schwarz/weiß geklaut. Auffällig ist vor allem die erst kürzlich verbaute weiße Suntour Axon. 

Ich versuch noch ein Foto aufzutreiben

Sent from my A700 using Tapatalk


----------



## aspreti (19. Juni 2014)

MEINER TOCHTER WURDE IHR BRIDGESTONE RB-2 GEKLAUT
heute 18.06 um ca. 18.00
Rad wurde gestohlen in der Bismarkstr.6 Ecke Herzogstrasse
RH 53 cm
Farbe: weiss lila
Lenkerband: weiss mit einem roten Isolierband geflickt
Gruppe: Shimano Exage 400

Wenn ich den erwische, grille ich ihn oder es auf ganz kleiner Flamme, dafür aber stundenlang ......

Sollte jemand die S.. erwischen ...


----------



## Stresshormon (19. Juni 2014)

Fahrradeigentümer gesucht

Es wird der rechtmäßige Eigentümer des MTB „Simplon Stomp“ gesucht.

Das Fahrrad wurde im Rahmen einer polizeilichen Maßnahme sichergestellt und konnte bislang keinem Geschädigten zugeordnet werden, die Rahmennummer wurde entfernt.

Wem wurde dieses Fahrrad entwendet? 

Hinweise bitte unter Angabe der Vorgangsnummer (1801/13/662132) an die KPI Dresden / ZentrAB / Ermittlungsbereich Fahrraddiebstahl unter der E-Mail: [email protected]


----------



## mueslimann (19. Juni 2014)

@aspreti 
Vielleicht sollte man dazusagen, dass das in München war ? Vermute ich zumindest mal, denn zumindest dort kreuzen sich eine Bismark und eine Herzogstraße.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DualSlalom1234 (19. Juni 2014)

Dieses Rad wurde in der Nacht vom 18.6. - 19.6.2014, in der Mittelstraße 7 (Cafe Czech),06108 Halle (Saale) aus dem Flur des Hauses gestohlen, wobei das Schloss durchtrennt wurde. Sollte jemand das Rad auf der Straße erkennen und zu mir zurückbringen, zahle ich eine *Belohnung.* In dieser Ausstattung ist das Rad in Halle einmalig und Anhand verschiedener Individualisierungsmerkmale zu erkennen.

*Rahmennummer: S071000220*

*Teileliste*

Rahmen


Chaka Ala (Schwarz)


Gabel


Carbon

Laufradsatz


Mavic Ksyrium (Weiß)


Bremsen


Shimano Ultegra

Schaltung + Schalthebel


Shimano 105, Ultegra Mix


Reifen


Schwalbe Ultremo ZX (das ZX ist Rot die restliche Schrift weiß)

Vorbau


ZZYZX


Kurbel


FSA

*Individualisierungsmerkmale*

- BMX Pedale von Shadow in Schwarz

- Lenkerbandenden mit Rotem Isolierband umwickelt

- Schwarz/Weiße Flaschenhalter


- diverse Skatehalle Obhausen Aufkleber in Schwarz/Weiß

- vereinzelte Fußball Aufkleber


*Adresse des Eigentümers:*

Maximilian Hanisch, Mittelstraße 7, 06108 Halle

Schreibt mir eine Mail: [email protected]


----------



## joesportif (21. Juni 2014)

2013er Helius AC, violett eloxiert, Größe "L" mit PM Ausfallenden. Zwischen 18. und 20.06. in Aachen aus Keller gestohlen. Rahmennummer:  S4708.
Anbauteile:

RS Pike RCT3 150mm

RS Monarch Plus RC3


RS Reverb Stealth 150mm


Syntace Megaforce Vorbau


Syntace Vector Lenker


Syntace Moto 33mm Griffe


Shimano SLX Bremse mit roten Hope Floating Disks


Shimano XT Kurbel


Shimano XT Shadow Plus Schaltwerk


Sram X9Trigger


SRAM X9 2fach Umwerfer


LRS: Rote Hope Pro 2 Evo mit silbernen Speichen auf Sun MTX 29 ohne Labels


Rote Xpedo Utmost Pedale


Specialized Phenom Sattel


----------



## hans7 (23. Juni 2014)

Den Rahmen dürfte es so nicht oft geben!!

Da hier immer wieder zu lesen ist, dass die aus dem Keller gestohlen wurde: Was sind das für Keller? Verschlossen mit richtiger Tür, nur Holzverschlag mit Vorhängeschloss oder oder oder??? Würde mich interessieren.


----------



## acris (23. Juni 2014)

Bei mir war's ein Holzverschlag mit Vorhängeschloss, wobei man jedoch nicht in's Innere sehen konnte. Es handelte sich um einen Komplex mehrerer Mehrfamilienhäuser, deren Keller miteinander verbunden waren. Wenn also in einem der Häuser der Zugang zum Keller gerade nicht abgeschlossen war, hatte man Zugang zu allen Kellerabteilen. In dem Bereich, der zu meiner Wohnung gehörte waren sämtliche Verschläge aufgebrochen. Außer meinem Bike schien ansonsten nichts zu fehlen, obwohl im nächsten Abteil ein ebenfalls recht hochwertiges Fully stand. 

War ebenfalls in Aachen in 2012.


----------



## NicArgon (23. Juni 2014)

Heute in Kassel gestohlen !!!

TREK Remedy 7 Bj. 2012
Special:
grüne Nokons - grüne Bremsleitung - Hope Race Bremse - XTR Schaltwerk - Syntace W40 MX vorne - Mavic Crossmax ST hinten

plus:
Chariot Cougar 1 Kinderanhänger inkl. Kinderhelm


----------



## joesportif (23. Juni 2014)

hans7 schrieb:


> Den Rahmen dürfte es so nicht oft geben!!
> 
> Da hier immer wieder zu lesen ist, dass die aus dem Keller gestohlen wurde: Was sind das für Keller? Verschlossen mit richtiger Tür, nur Holzverschlag mit Vorhängeschloss oder oder oder??? Würde mich interessieren.



Nein, den Rahmen gibt es bestimmt nicht oft, auch dank der PM Ausfallenden, die 2013 noch nicht serienmäßig waren. 

In dem Fall stand das Rad in einem abgeschlossenen Holzverschlag. Mir ist aber vor 3 Jahren schonmal ein Rad aus einem Metallverschlag herausgeflext worden. Bekannten wurden 2 Bikes aus nem geschlossenen (also nicht einsehbaren) und auch abgeschlossenen Kellerraum gestohlen. Macht also keinen Unterschied, wir haben es schließlich nicht mit Gelegenheitstätern, oder Beschaffungskriminalität, zu tun, sondern mit organisiertem Verbrechen. Wer so zielgerichtet und mit dem entsprechenden Equipment vorgeht, den halten weitere Sicherungsmaßnahmen halt auch nur kurz auf.

Ich wäre wirklich mal an wirkunsvollen Trackingmöglichkeiten interessiert. Liebe Hersteller, lassen sich GPS und GSM Antennen nicht auch in den Rahmen integrieren, sodass diese sich nur durch Zerstörung des Rahmens deaktiviern lassen? Die Energie für den Tracker/Sender könnte man evtl. auch wie bei Uhren durch die Bewegung des Rads gewinnen. Ich weiss, da gibt es dieses spybike Ding, aber das erscheint mir nicht ausgereift und funktioniert zusammen mit Pitlock auch schonmal nicht.


----------



## hans7 (24. Juni 2014)

Im wilden Western wurden früher die Pferdediebe aufgehängt, ich wäre dafür, das man das bei Rädern wieder einführt. Oder wie in arabischen Ländern bei Diebstahl die Hand abgehackt wird. 

So oder so: Diebstahl wird hierzulande viel zu gering geahndet.
Wenn man das alles so liest, muss man echt Angst um seine Räder haben.


----------



## san_andreas (24. Juni 2014)

@joesportif: theoretisch ist eine Ortung ja interessant, aber was machst du, wenn das Signal laut und deutlich aus Moskau kommt ?
Hinfahren und dein Bike zurückholen ?


----------



## mueslimann (24. Juni 2014)

Jegliche Elektronik, egal wie gut versteckt, wie unzugänglich eingebaut, läßt sich super leicht deaktivieren. Also völlig egal, ob ein Sender im Tretlagerbereich eingegossen wäre.


----------



## Manson-007 (24. Juni 2014)

hans7 schrieb:


> Im wilden Western wurden früher die Pferdediebe aufgehängt, ich wäre dafür, das man das bei Rädern wieder einführt. Oder wie in arabischen Ländern bei Diebstahl die Hand abgehackt wird.
> 
> So oder so: Diebstahl wird hierzulande viel zu gering geahndet.
> Wenn man das alles so liest, muss man echt Angst um seine Räder haben.



Super Idee, sollte dein kleiner Sohn was im Supermarkt eingesteckt haben, kannst du ihn ohne Hände vom Polizeirevier abholen !  ... Was für kranke Gedanken !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hans7 (24. Juni 2014)

Das war auch etwas überzogen dargestellt, ändert aber an der Sache nichts:

Zudem ist es ein Unterschied ob ein kleines Kind im Wert von paar Cent oder Euro was mitnimmt, oder aber kriminelle Erwachsene bzw. organisierte Banden Diebstahl begehen. Warum wohl nimmt insgesamt die Kriminalität immer mehr zu, gerade im Bereich Diebstahl und Wohnungseinbrüche:  weil sie kaum zu kriegen sind und falls ja nicht viel passiert!!

Strafen sollten abschrecken und nicht mit einem Lächeln hingenommen werden können.


----------



## Manson-007 (24. Juni 2014)

Ach ja ? Und wenn jemand im Kaufhaus deine Frau böswillig ein mit Diebstahlssicherungsetikett versehenen Lippenstift in die Tasche steckt und sie damit aus dem Kaufhaus geht ? Hier gibt es keine Ausrede und in dem Fall gehören die Hände auch ab.

Wie kommt's, daß in Amerika trotz härsten Strafmaßnahmen inkl.Todesstrafe die Kriminalitätsrate nicht abnimmt ??? Man sollte die Ursache bekämpfen und nicht die Symtomen.
Jemand mit viel Gefängnisaufenhalte hat wenig zu verlieren bzw. manche werden erst nach einem Gefängnisaufenhalt richtig kriminell.
Eine Bewährungsstrafe kommt nicht zufällig daher, sondern sie sollte in erster Linie ein Warnschuß sein.

Ich habe bei uns im Keller Bewegungsmelder + Alarm installiert, abgesehen davon sieht man unsere Fahrräder bei offenen Garagentor nicht, weil sie hinter einer Holzwand stehen.


----------



## san_andreas (24. Juni 2014)

Man müßte halt die Polizei insgesamt für solche Fälle aufstocken und die Arbeit im Diebstahlbereich intensivieren.
Mehr brauchts doch gar nicht.
Wenn es dann allerdings läuft wie bei den rechten Vereinen, die man nicht mehr zerschlagen kann , weil mehr Cops als Kriminelle dabei sind, dann machts keinen Sinn.

MMn besteht einfach zu wenig Interesse an der Aufklärung. Sind ja "nur" einzelne, die geschädigt werden....


----------



## Manson-007 (24. Juni 2014)

san_andreas schrieb:


> MMn besteht einfach zu wenig Interesse an der Aufklärung. Sind ja "nur" einzelne, die geschädigt werden....



1. Beschaffungskriminalität lässt sich nicht mit mehr Polizei nicht wirklich eindämmern, siehe die Drogenszene.
2. Wenn ein Fahrrad im Wert von 100 € geklaut wird und die Polizei 30 Arbeitsstunden für die Aufklärung reinsteckt, dann ist kein Verhältnismaßigkeit vorhanden zumal andere Arbeiten auf sie warten.
3. Jede/r muss vermehrt auf seine Wertsachen aufpassen und nicht alles auf den Staat schieben. Wie/Wann/Wo man sein Fahrrad absichert, kann man heute überall im Internet nachlesen. Mit den Maßnahmen reduziert man das Risiko eines Diebstahl erheblich und im Ernst, wer sein teueres MTB für längere Zeit in der Stadt abstellt, soll sich nicht wundern, daß es nicht mehr da ist, wenn man zurück kommt.


----------



## hans7 (24. Juni 2014)

Ich habe doch bereits geschrieben, dass ich es überzogen dargestellt habe: Es ist doch klar das unterschieden werden muss zw. einem Diebstahl von ein paar € und einem Einbruch bzw. beruflichen Kriminellen. 

Die Ursache wirst du nie bekämpfen können, leider: Die Gier nach Macht, Geld  und Sex treibt die Menschen bereits seit deren Anfängen. Und so lange es Leute gibt die mehr wollen, es aber nicht bezahlen oder anderweitig legal bekommen können, wird das nie aufhören. Das ist ein Problem das evtl. in paar Jahrzehnten oder Jahrhunderten gelöst werden kann, das bedingt aber einem kompletten Umdenken der Gesellschaft. Und ganz ehrlich: ich glaube vorher geht die Menschheit unter. Solange an der Spitze Leute sitzen die die Taschen nicht voll genug bekommen können (und das obwohl sie soviel Geld besitzen welches sie in ihrem Leben gar nicht ausgeben können) ist es schwierig bis unmöglich einen anderen Weg einzuschlagen. 

Die Moral aber auch die Kluft zwischen Arm und Reich sinkt bzw. wird immer größer. 

Aber wir werden hier zu off topic: Deshalb behaltet eure geliebten Bikes immer im Blick, oder besser fahrt mit ihnen, während der Zeit können sie nicht geklaut werden ;-)


----------



## mightyEx (25. Juni 2014)

mueslimann schrieb:


> Jegliche Elektronik, egal wie gut versteckt, wie unzugänglich eingebaut, läßt sich super leicht deaktivieren. Also völlig egal, ob ein Sender im Tretlagerbereich eingegossen wäre.



Klar ließe sich jeder Schutz auch irgendwie überlisten. Nur ob die Täter daran denken, steht auf nem ganz anderen Blatt. So hoch professionell sind die Täter meist gar nicht.



san_andreas schrieb:


> Man müßte halt die Polizei insgesamt für solche Fälle aufstocken und die Arbeit im Diebstahlbereich intensivieren.
> Mehr brauchts doch gar nicht.
> Wenn es dann allerdings läuft wie bei den rechten Vereinen, die man nicht mehr zerschlagen kann , weil mehr Cops als Kriminelle dabei sind, dann machts keinen Sinn.
> 
> MMn besteht einfach zu wenig Interesse an der Aufklärung. Sind ja "nur" einzelne, die geschädigt werden....



Eine Frage steht immer an erster oder zweiter Stelle - die Finanzierbarkeit und die Kosten-/Nutzen-Analyse. Es wird halt aus Gründen des Sparzwangs sehr oft Personal im öffentlichen Dienst eingespart. Dazu zählt auch das Innen-Ressort, was die Polizei beinhaltet.

Aber selbst wenn Personal aufgestockt würde, muss dadurch nicht zwangsläufig die Diebstahlquote sinken. Was oft passiert, sind Verdrängungseffekte - dort wo mehr Kontrolle erfolgt, sinkt die Kriminalität, während sie ein paar Kilometer entfernt wieder ansteigt.


----------



## bembers (25. Juni 2014)

Hi, 

ich beabsichtige ein neues Rad von privat zu kaufen. 
Es ist wirklich neu und wurde angeblich gewonnen. 
Papiere sind alle dabei. 

Kann es beim Hersteller oder Radladen der Händler dieser Marke ist zu Problemen kommen?

Kann es trotzdem geklaut sein?

Gruß Marcus


----------



## CubeFan1998 (25. Juni 2014)

bembers schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich beabsichtige ein neues Rad von privat zu kaufen.
> Es ist wirklich neu und wurde angeblich gewonnen.
> ...



Wenn es eine art Rechnung gibt würde ich nicht zweifeln ich würde aber den Verkäufer nach der Rahmen Nummer fragen und dann bei der Polizei Anrufen und fragen ob die Rahmennummer bekannt ist bzw nach dem Rad gefahndet wird.


----------



## Manson-007 (25. Juni 2014)

bembers schrieb:


> Es ist wirklich neu und wurde angeblich gewonnen.
> Papiere sind alle dabei.
> 
> Kann es beim Hersteller oder Radladen der Händler dieser Marke ist zu Problemen kommen?
> ...



Paranoia in vollendeter Form - Jetzt fangen die schon an den vorhandenen Papiere anzuzweifeln !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## therealbaumi (26. Juni 2014)

Achtung mir wurde letzte Nacht meine nagelneues Gaint Trance 27,5 1 Silber in L aus meinen Keller gestohlen Rahmennummer GX309535
Mit folgenden Anbauteilen

Garmin 500 in rot

XLC Pedale PD-M12 in blau

Ort Essen NRW

Bitte die Augen und Ohren aufhalten

Gruß Dirk Baumgart

Wenn Euch dieses Rad angeboten wird mich und die Polizei einschalten


----------



## Deleted306515 (27. Juni 2014)

Ich melde mich hier auch mal zu Wort. Es kann sein, dass ich mein gestohlenes Bike im Internet entdeckt habe. Folgende Punkte machen die Anzeige verdächtig:

1. Das Fahrrad wird 100km von mir verkauft. Die Anzeige wurde an dem Tag eingestellt, als mir das Bike abends geklaut wurde.

2. Der Verkäufer will das Fahrrad vor 6 Wochen gekauft haben, hat aber angeblich keinen Kaufbelege mehr und kann mir auch keinen Kontoauszug zeigen. Der Neupreis wird in der Anzeige höher angegeben, als wie das Bike tatsächlich gekostet hat.

3. Der Verkäufer verkauft noch andere Dinge, alle mit eigenen Bildern. Nur von dem Fahrrad ist kein Original Bild drinnen, sondern nur ein Bild aus einem Katalog.

So, was kann ich nun machen? Ich habe nun zwar einen Termin zur Besichtigung vereinbart, weiss aber nicht, ob es sich wirklich lohnt da hinzufahren. Ich hatte das Fahrrad eben auch erst vor 6 Wochen gekauft, da ich keine Veränderungen vorgenommen habe kann ich vermutlich mein Fahrrad nicht von einem identischen Modell unterscheiden.

Somit bliebe wohl nur die Rahmennummer als eindeutiger Beweis oder? Ich weiss nicht mal wo genau die steht und kann ja nicht einfach hinfahren und sagen "so ich kucke mal ob das die richtige Seriennummer ist, dann rufe ich gleich mal die Polizei".

Was kann ich nun also machen?

Gruss


----------



## stanleydobson (27. Juni 2014)

warum nicht? nimm nen kollegen mit und vergleich die seriennummer... deine wirst du ja wohl haben !?


----------



## Deleted306515 (27. Juni 2014)

Naja sind dann eben 200km, die ich vermutlich umsonst fahre. Und eben meine Benzinkosten, die bei drauf gehen.


----------



## stanleydobson (27. Juni 2014)

dann frag ihn halt nach der rahmennummer


----------



## 4mate (27. Juni 2014)

Hinfahren. Es ist dein Rad. Was sind da 2x100km?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manson-007 (27. Juni 2014)

Wenn er seriös ist, sendet er die die Seriennummer, wenn nicht .. tja


----------



## egghead (27. Juni 2014)

Heute in der Nacht in Wien aus dem Keller gestohlen



Bionicon Supershuttle weiß Größe M
Superstar Flatpedale (scharz mit goldenen Pins)

Änderungen zur Serienversion:
Superstar Flatpedale (scharz mit goldenen Pins)
Lenker FunnOn 750mm breite
Griffe Spank (gold, braun)
Umgebaut auf 2-fach Kurbel mit NC-17 S-Pro Kettenblatt u. Bashguard NC-17 Lite God
Schwalbe HansDampf Bereifung
RockShox Reverb hydraulische Sattelstütze (noch nicht am Foto..)

falls jemand was hört oder sieht, bitte um pm...danke
grrrr und das 2 tage vor meiner geplanten dolomitenrunde....öadhfklöshadf


----------



## mightyEx (27. Juni 2014)

Als regelmäßiger Abendschau-Seher gab es heute folgenden Bericht, der ein Schlag ins Kontor ist, was aber eigentlich nicht unbedingt verwunderlich ist. Interessant ist der Bericht vor allem für alle im Bereich Berlin und Umland. Die Fahrrad-Mafia treibt ihr Unwesen .

http://www.rbb-online.de/panorama/beitrag/2014/06/fahrraddiebstahl-rbb-exklusiv.html


----------



## Deleted306515 (28. Juni 2014)

Hat hier eigentlich schonmal jemand sein Bike wiederbekommen? Wenn ja, nach welcher Zeit? Meine Versicherung zahlt nämlich erst nach 4 Wochen, habe aber keine Lust länger mit dem Auto zur Arbeit zu fahren, sodass ich mir gleich ein Neues holen will. Wäre aber doof, wenn das Alte jetzt doch noch auftaucht... Ist das realistisch?


----------



## Muchacho78 (2. Juli 2014)

Ich musste 3 Monate warten, da kam eine Nachricht von der Polizei das sie es gefunden haben.

Gesendet von meinem Q10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Manson-007 (2. Juli 2014)

Meins hatte die Grünen nach ca. 1 Jahr wieder gefunden ... in Einzelteilen und damals konnte ich nicht mal die Bremsen einstellen


----------



## hki (2. Juli 2014)

Hallo Gemeinde,

27.6.14 11:25 wurde in Riva mein Specialized Elite Carbon 2011 Custombike schwarz-silber, am Fahrradständer angeschlossen in 10m  Entfernung  vom Frühstückstisch, geklaut während ich kurz auf der Toilette war.


Das Bike wurde mit viel Herzblut fast neu aufgebaut. Es ist ein besonders schöner Rahmen von Specialized. Das Bild ist etwas älter, aktuell waren noch die Pedale XTR, der Sattel Spez. Avatar,die Griffe Spez. BG erneuert.



Für Hinweise die zur Wiederbeschaffung des unbeschädigten Bikes bis zum 1.8.2014 führen setze ich eine Belohnung von


500 Euro aus.


Bei Bestrafung der Diebe leg ich noch was drauf!


Der Rechtsweg ist ausgeschlossen.




Hat jemand ne Idee wie ich wieder an das Bike komme?


----------



## MTB_Django (2. Juli 2014)

In Riva bei dem Bikefestival oder? Ist ja schon heftig, dass Diebe selbst an Lokalen keinen Halt machen. 
Hoffe man findet dein Specialized wieder!


----------



## Manson-007 (2. Juli 2014)

Riva ist ein Paradies für MTBs Diebe, nirgendswo sieht man so viele hochwertigen zur Schau gestellten MTBs (Asphalt Alpencrosser )

Bei uns im Hotel standen (mit leichten Schlössern gesichert) in der offenen Tiefgarage gleich 3 MTBs im Wert von mindestens 10.000 € herum, während wir unseren "billigeren" MTBs mit ins Zimmer nahmen.


----------



## MTB_Django (2. Juli 2014)

Dann weiß man ja schon, wo man NICHT hingehen wird. Diese Scheißmopser. Aber klar wer in der Tiefgarage sein High-End-MTB abstellt und mit leichten Schlössern sichert, dem kann einfach net geholfen werden. Oder die haben halt genug Geld, dass der Verlust locker zu verschmerzen ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted306515 (3. Juli 2014)

Sagt mal, welchen Nutzen hat dieses Thema eigentlich? Glaubt hier jemand, dass man hier sein Fahrrad wiederfindet?

Ich meine, ich kucke mir hier ein gestohlenes Fahrrad an. Heute Abend gehe ich zur Post und sehe unterwegs dieses Fahrrad. Dann würde ich doch erstens das Fahrrad nicht wiedererkennen und wenn doch würde ich doch zweitens erstmal davon ausgehen, dass es das selbe Modell ist.

Also welchen Sinn hat dieses Thema? Schreibt sich hier jemand ernsthaft Rahmennummern auf und geht dann mit einer Liste durch die Stadt??


----------



## kordesh (3. Juli 2014)

> Sagt mal, welchen Nutzen hat dieses Thema eigentlich? Glaubt hier jemand, dass man hier sein Fahrrad wiederfindet?



Ich drehe mich automatisch nach jedem hochwertigen MTB um und gucken oft in diversen Verkaufsportalen und Aushängen nach Rädern oder Rahmen. Ich vermute mal, dass das hier vielen so geht. In Verbindung mit diesem Thread, den ich regelmäßig besuche, kommt dann ja vielleicht mal dieser "Aha, da war doch was" - Effekt. Sehe ich was, wird man sich jawohl dazu durchringen können, die Forensuche zu bemühen und hier nach dem Beitrag zu suchen und zu vergleichen. Wenns dann passen könnte, gibts halt ne Meldung an den Betroffenen. Es geht ja auch nicht um die Standard 750€ Cubes in Grundausstattung. Ist klar, dass das schwer wird. Bei Rädern mit Wiedererkennungswert sieht das schon anders aus.

Jeden Tag steht n Blöder auf, der n Fahhrad zock und direkt zu Geld machen will - kein Plan, ob ich zu naiv bin, aber ich würde stutzig werden, wenn beispielsweise n hochwertiges Rad vorm Public Viewing steht. Wäre es dazu noch ein MTB, würde ich zumindest kurz die Forensuche in diesem Thread bemüht und bei einem Treffer vergleichen. Sollte jemand sein Rad auf diesem Weg wiederbekommt, ists doch gut. Also: Weitermachen...


----------



## Deleted306515 (3. Juli 2014)

Und was bringt das dann, wenn du Mitglied XY mitteilst, dass du sein Fahrrad vor 3 Stunden beim Bäcker um die Ecke gesehen hast??


----------



## 4mate (3. Juli 2014)

Sternenbande schrieb:


> Also welchen Sinn hat dieses Thema? Schreibt sich hier jemand ernsthaft Rahmennummern auf und geht dann mit einer Liste durch die Stadt??


Nein. Beispielsweise hat sich hier ein slowakischer Bürger extra für diesen Thread
im IBC Forum angemeldet um mitzuteilen dass auf einer Slowakischen Verkaufs-
Plattform ein MTB angeboten wird das er nach einfacher Gurgelsuche hier als
gestohlen gemeldet gefunden hatte.

Mehrfach wurden auch Räder von anderen Foristen der gleichen Stadt gefunden,
parkiert oder fahrend, und die entsprechenden Schritte eingeleitet.

Da du neu in diesem Metier bist kannst du dir das nicht vorstellen, bei der enormen
Masse an unterschiedlichen Marken & Modellen. Es ist jedoch nicht schwer.
Würde ich hier sehen (Foto!) & lesen dass in meiner Stadt ein bestimmtes Modell vom 
Besitzer als gestohlen gemeldet wurde, würde ich es sofort erkennen, wenn ich 
es hier oder in der Umgebung sehen würde!


----------



## kordesh (3. Juli 2014)

Sternenbande schrieb:


> Und was bringt das dann, wenn du Mitglied XY mitteilst, dass du sein Fahrrad vor 3 Stunden beim Bäcker um die Ecke gesehen hast??



Ich habe mich vielleicht ein bisschen unklar ausgedrückt, aber in diesem Fall denke ich eher: wer es nicht verstehen will, der versteht es halt nicht.... Verkaufsportale, Aushänge etc: Nachricht an den Benutzer... Vorm Bäcker, Public Viewing etc: Polizei. Wenn ich das Rad, was dort vorm Bäcker steht nach Blick in diesen Thread wiedererkenne, rufe ich natürlich die Polizei oder fahre hinterher, während ich mit der Polizei telefoniere.

Und wie gesagt: Es geht um Räder mit Wiedererkennungswert und den "Aha, da war doch was Effekt", den Mate ebenfalls beschrieben hat.


----------



## Manson-007 (3. Juli 2014)

Um ehrlich zu sen kann ich mir die hier im "Fred" gestohlenen Bikes schon lange nicht mehr merken und noch unwahrscheinlicher werde ich sie draußen jemals wieder erkennen. 
Wenn in der Stadt ein tolles MTB herum steht, werde ich ganz sicher keine Nachforschung anstellen, das ist eine ineffiziente Herumstocherei im trüben Wasser und dient höchsten der Zeitvertreib ! Man wälzt sich durch 185 Seiten ohne jegliche Struktur, wie oft kann man das wohl machen ??? 

Leider kocht jeder sein eigenes Süppchen, irgendwie müsste es doch möglich sein eine gemeinsame, einheitliche Plattform auf einer Datenbankbasis aufzustellen. Gesucht wird nach Marken und Modellen + Bilder, die Feinsuche erfolgt nach weiteren Merkmalen.


----------



## Deleted306515 (3. Juli 2014)

Was ist denn hier der Widererkennungswert? Ich sehe hier nur normale Fahrräder von der Stange oder sind das hier Sonderanfertigungen, die es so nur 1x gibt?

Wenn ich mir hier das letzte Fahrrad anschaue, da ist anscheinend nichtmal die Rahmennummer eingraviert, sondern nur aufgeklebt...


----------



## Freerider1504 (3. Juli 2014)

Sternenbande schrieb:


> Was ist denn hier der Widererkennungswert? Ich sehe hier nur normale Fahrräder von der Stange oder sind das hier Sonderanfertigungen, die es so nur 1x gibt?
> 
> Wenn ich mir hier das letzte Fahrrad anschaue, da ist anscheinend nichtmal die Rahmennummer eingraviert, sondern nur aufgeklebt...


 
Du scheinst wenig Ahnung zu haben, kann das sein?

Das letzte z.B. von der Stange? Ich wusste gar nicht, dass die 2011er Elite Carbon mit den aktuelleren (nicht 2011) XTR Bremsen verkauft wurden.


----------



## MTB_Django (3. Juli 2014)

Einen Wiedererkennungswert hat für mich eher ein Bike wie ein Stanton Sherpa, ein Salamandre oder ein Tannenwald Luchs. Eben Bikes aus Kleinstschmieden, deren Stückzahlen sehr überschaubar sind.

Ein Cube Stereo, oder ein Specialized oder ein Canyon trotz eigenem Customizing hat ja keinen großen Wiedererkennungswert. Denn man wird doch wohl eher erst auf den Rahmen gucken, statt die "Kleinteile" drumrum. Ich denke nicht dass Bikediebe sich groß gedanken machen. Viel Federweg ist auch ein Indikator für Wert für viele. Zumindest vermutet man da auch gute Teile. Und oft sind es auch nur Namen.

Ich muss allerdings zugeben, nicht so viel Ahnung zu haben von der Vorgehensweise der Bikedieben. Möchte ich auch nicht. Solange Bikes keine Nummernschilder haben, wirds schwer mit Wiederauffindung. Wobei das bei den AUtos auch schon nicht so einfach ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kordesh (3. Juli 2014)

> Wenn ich mir hier das letzte Fahrrad anschaue, da ist anscheinend nichtmal die Rahmennummer eingraviert, sondern nur aufgeklebt...



^^ dann gravier du mal fleißig deine Carbonrahmen


----------



## Manson-007 (3. Juli 2014)

Der Aufkleber mit der Seriennummer ist bei mir unter dem Klarlack gut sichtbar. Um an dem Aufkleber heran zu kommen, muss man die Oberschicht zerstören und das sieht man ja sofort, insofern muss es bei einem Carbonrahmen keine Gravur geben.


----------



## MTB_Django (3. Juli 2014)

Manson-007 schrieb:


> Der Aufkleber mit der Seriennummer ist bei mir unter dem Klarlack gut sichtbar. Um an dem Aufkleber heran zu kommen, muss man die Oberschicht zerstören und das sieht man ja sofort, insofern muss es bei einem Carbonrahmen keine Gravur geben.



Dann wohl aber die Klarlackschicht, ein professioneller Dieb oder Fälscher wird das doch ohne Probleme machen. Und wenn schon, auch bei geklauten Autos und sogar bei geklauten Waffen wird die Seriennummer/VIN und so abgeschliffen und ersetzt durch eine Fälschung.
Die Möglichkeiten haben sie ja.


----------



## kolados (3. Juli 2014)

MTB_Django schrieb:


> Dann wohl aber die Klarlackschicht, ein professioneller Dieb oder Fälscher wird das doch ohne Probleme machen. Und wenn schon, auch bei geklauten Autos und sogar bei geklauten Waffen wird die Seriennummer/VIN und so abgeschliffen und ersetzt durch eine Fälschung.
> Die Möglichkeiten haben sie ja.


die möglichkeiten haben wir alle schlagbuchstaben und zahlensets in der passenden größe bekommt man im netz sogar geziehlt angeboten ...


----------



## hki (3. Juli 2014)

Es sind da eigentlich noch mehr Nummern auf dem Farradrahmen, Fotos kann ich ja bei einem Anfangsverdacht nachliefern. 
Wie schon von einigen richtig erkannt wurde das Elite 2011 vollständig mit SRAM ausgerüstet. Da damals die schicke XTR auf den Markt kam, die meiner Meinung besser ist und farblich besser zum Rahmen passte, hab ich XTR drangeschraubt. 

Ich erhoffe mir, dass das Bike angeboten wird. 

Wie jeder weis kann man an einer  gestohlenen Sache kein Eigentum erwerben. Man wird außerdem automatisch verdächtigt der Dieb zu sein. Ich kann deshalb nur jeden warnen beim Ankauf leichtfertig zu sein. Deshalb habe ich die Fahrrad-Nr veröffentlicht.  

Desweiteren werde ich mit der Versicherung um eine Erhöhung der Belohnung verhandeln. 

Ich denke es ist im Interesse  aller den Fahrraddieben das Handwerk zu legen. 



Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## uncle75 (6. Juli 2014)

http://m.kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/s-an...l-110-150mm-mit-neuen-reverse-vorde/220788842

Vermisst das jemand?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrFaker (8. Juli 2014)

Gestern wurde uns durch eine verschlossene Tür auf der Terrasse ein Focus Elektro MTB gestohlen. Viel dreister geht es kaum noch, weil alle Personen im Haus waren, Tatzeitpunt zwischen 18-20Uhr. Täter wurde durch mind. einen Zeugen gesehen, genaue Beschreibung werde ich noch durchgeben, wenn sich der Zeuge erinnert.

Das Bike wurde in 69226 Nußloch gestohlen, ein weiteres Modell ist im Umkreis noch nicht gesichtet geworden, es liegt also nahe, dass der Täter das Rad gar nicht fahren kann, weil es sofort auffällt und daher versucht zu verkaufen. Des Weiteren ist der Akku abgeschlossen am Rad, d.h. er kann nur intern geladen werden.

Und für das, dass mir der Täter noch einen Kratzer ins Auto gemacht hat, werde ich ihm einen ordentlichen Kratzer verpassen, den er niemals in seinem Leben mehr vergessen wird, falls er gefasst wird.

Anbei ein Bild, es hatte nur einen schwarz/grünen Gel-Sattel / Satteltasche und kleine Ergo-Hörnchen. Am Oberrohr war der Schriftzug abgeplatzt wegen der Halterung vom Fahrradträger am Auto.

Danke schon einmal, falls jemand die Augen offen hält. Infos am besten per PN, dann kann ich direkt auf die Jagd gehen.


----------



## walsee63 (8. Juli 2014)

Am Wochenende wurde in Schwerin - Schloßgartenallee folgendes:
MTB Cannondale Scalpel HM 1 BJ. 2012 replica weiß vollgefedert Lefty und XT full Carbon 80 mm, Solo Air, ShimanoXTR-Schaltung,, Hydraulik, Reifen: Schwalbe Racing XT-Pedalen, gestohlen.
.
Bitte haltet mal Augen und Ohren offen, zweckdienliche Hinweise bitte per PN an mich...


----------



## 4pass (10. Juli 2014)

Hallo,

Heute, am  10.07.2014 wurde in Wermelskirchen (vor der Stadtbücherei) mein Propain Tyee 2014 gestohlen. Farbe ist schwarz matt mit grünen Decals.
Rahmennummer ist mir nicht bekannt (trotz Rechnung), vielleicht kann ich die noch über den Hersteller herausfinden.
Ausstattung:
Rahmen: Propain Tyee 2014 in M
Dampfer: RS Monarch 200x57 schwarz
Gabel: RS Pike RC26 160mm
Bremsen: Avid Elixir 7 Trail (200mm vorne, 180mm hinten)
Schaltwerk: Sram X9 Type 2 (10fach)
Umwerfer: Sram X7 (2fach)
Schalthebel: Sram X7
Laufradsatz: Sixpack Mayhem 26" schwarz mit grünen Decals
Reifen: Schwalbe Hans Dampf
Kettenführung: Sram XGuide
restlichen Anbauteile: Sixpack

Bitte haltet mal Augen und Ohren offen, zweckdienliche Hinweise bitte per PN an mich...


----------



## DownhillEr4 (10. Juli 2014)

Sternenbande schrieb:


> Und was bringt das dann, wenn du Mitglied XY mitteilst, dass du sein Fahrrad vor 3 Stunden beim Bäcker um die Ecke gesehen hast??



Wenn ich das vor 3 Stunden beim Bäcker gesehen habe, dann hat der Dieb entweder 2 Platten oder ein weiteres Schloss an dem Rad. Den Rest erledigt die Polizei.

Ich glaube das der "rechtsmäßige Besitzer" mit 2 kaputten Reifen leben kann.

Sich in der Öffentlichkeit kurz vor dem Rad bücken und nach der Rahmennummer sehen ist nicht verboten.

Ich habe es mir angewöhnt an einer nur mir bekannten Stelle des Bikes ( Innenseite der Tretkurbel z.b. wäre eine Möglichkeit) meine Initialien und mein geb. Datum mit Schlagbuchstaben anzubringen. da hilft dann auch keine Rahmennummermanipulation etc. .


----------



## syscoblah (10. Juli 2014)

DownhillEr4 schrieb:


> Ich habe es mir angewöhnt an einer nur mir bekannten Stelle des Bikes ( Innenseite der Tretkurbel z.b. wäre eine Möglichkeit) meine Initialien und mein geb. Datum mit Schlagbuchstaben anzubringen. da hilft dann auch keine Rahmennummermanipulation etc. .



lol, klaaa...deine Schlagbuchstaben sind aus der Zukunft; sie widersetzen sich heldenhaft allen Anfeindungen der böhsen Buben...im Gegensatz zu diesen profanen, werkseitigen, Popelbuchstaben und -zeichen. Also, viel Spass noch beim Bücken...lol


----------



## DownhillEr4 (10. Juli 2014)

Ich glaube nicht das solche bikes normale leute klauen. wohl eher irgendwelche junkies etc. um schnell an größere geldbeträge zu kommen, vielleicht auch im auftrag, was halt grade so gewünscht wird. wer hehlerware kauft macht sich mit strafbar. um sie schnell wieder los zu werden, werden die sicher irgendwo deutlich unter preis angeboten. zum selber nutzen klaut die wohl keiner. wäre das risiko doch viel zu hoch damit irgendwo erwischt zu werden. um sich das bike im wohnzimmer an die wand zu hängen wohl eher auch nicht. auf ebay sind öfter mal dubiose sofort kaufen räder drinnen. erst gekauft, wenig km, kaufbeleg nicht mehr auffindbar, sehr deutlich unter neupreis. ich kann mit meiner vermutung natürlich auch daneben liegen.


----------



## Manson-007 (10. Juli 2014)

DownhillEr4 schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht das solche bikes normale leute klauen


Leute die klauen sind nie normal und gerade die ganz normalen sind ganz schlimm, alles klar ?


----------



## DownhillEr4 (10. Juli 2014)

die räder zerlegen und als einzelteile verkaufen ist doch viel zu langwierig. eine unsichtbare markierung wäre wohl die intelligenteste lösung aber halt zu teuer für nur ein rad.
wäre vielleicht eine marktlücke am bikermarkt sowas als dienstleistung anzubieten?

http://www.uv-elements.de/unsichtbares-markierungspulver-p-147.html

sowas gibt es auch für aussen, wasser und wetterfest.


----------



## Manson-007 (10. Juli 2014)

Man braucht nur eine UV-Lampe, um das Ganze aufzudecken. Sie kostet ein paar €s, ausserdem sind sie entgegen Herstellerbehauptung ganz sicher nicht dauerhaft !

UV-Taschenlampe


----------



## DownhillEr4 (11. Juli 2014)

http://www.ardmediathek.de/tv/Ratge...te/Video?documentId=20485386&bcastId=11119752

und das hier

http://www.gpsvision.de/?gclid=CPjx6uK-vL8CFa7HtAodxAYAIQ


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stanleydobson (11. Juli 2014)

vor der stadtbücherrei?? Leute, was macht ihr für sachen ?


----------



## skaster (11. Juli 2014)

DownhillEr4 schrieb:


> die räder zerlegen und als einzelteile verkaufen ist doch viel zu langwierig. eine unsichtbare markierung wäre wohl die intelligenteste lösung aber halt zu teuer für nur ein rad.
> wäre vielleicht eine marktlücke am bikermarkt sowas als dienstleistung anzubieten?
> 
> http://www.uv-elements.de/unsichtbares-markierungspulver-p-147.html
> ...





Aldar schrieb:


> für die Münchener
> http://www.abendzeitung-muenchen.de...adl.78e232e3-4bac-449a-9228-816f9a61957e.html


Na, dann lies dir doch mal den Artikel durch. Ich glaube ja eher, dass der Verkauf der Einzelkomponenten deutlich häufiger stattfindet als der Verkauf im Ganzen. Wer fragt denn bitte bei einer Gabel, einem Dämpfer oder LRS nach dem Kaufvertrag? Und das demontieren dauert auch nicht länger als das einstellen bei irgendeinem Portal.


----------



## freigeist (11. Juli 2014)

stanleydobson schrieb:


> vor der stadtbücherrei?? Leute, was macht ihr für sachen ?



ich will gar nicht wissen, was für ein schloss verwendet wurde...


----------



## Endurowanderer (15. Juli 2014)

Ich fände es richtig gut, wenn es hier oder an anderer Stelle in diesem Forum einen Faden gäbe, wo man NUR hinschreibt, was einem wann und wo abhanden gekommen ist, mit Rahmennummer, Partlist (evtl. Nummern der Parts) und Foto(s) -ohne Diskussion ob der Sinnhaftigkeit, sein Rad im Keller, beim Bäcker oder im eigenen Wohn- oder Schlafzimmer anzuschließen, denn das mach den Faden nud unnötig unübersichtlich, finde ich.
Ich werde mir vor dem Gebrauchtkauf eines Bikes oder einer Bremse / eines Dämpfers jedenfalls nicht 185 Seiten á 25 Einträgen durchlesen...


----------



## Manson-007 (15. Juli 2014)

Endurowanderer schrieb:


> Ich fände es richtig gut, wenn es hier oder an anderer Stelle in diesem Forum einen Faden gäbe, wo man NUR hinschreibt, was einem wann und wo abhanden gekommen ist, mit Rahmennummer, Partlist (evtl. Nummern der Parts) und Foto(s) -ohne Diskussion ob der Sinnhaftigkeit, sein Rad im Keller, beim Bäcker oder im eigenen Wohn- oder Schlafzimmer anzuschließen, denn das mach den Faden nud unnötig unübersichtlich, finde ich.
> Ich werde mir vor dem Gebrauchtkauf eines Bikes oder einer Bremse / eines Dämpfers jedenfalls nicht 185 Seiten á 25 Einträgen durchlesen...



Jeep !



Manson-007 schrieb:


> Um ehrlich zu sen kann ich mir die hier im "Fred" gestohlenen Bikes schon lange nicht mehr merken und noch unwahrscheinlicher werde ich sie draußen jemals wieder erkennen.
> Wenn in der Stadt ein tolles MTB herum steht, werde ich ganz sicher keine Nachforschung anstellen, das ist eine ineffiziente Herumstocherei im trüben Wasser und dient höchsten der Zeitvertreib ! Man wälzt sich durch 185 Seiten ohne jegliche Struktur, wie oft kann man das wohl machen ???
> 
> Leider kocht jeder sein eigenes Süppchen, irgendwie müsste es doch möglich sein eine gemeinsame, einheitliche Plattform auf einer Datenbankbasis aufzustellen. Gesucht wird nach Marken und Modellen + Bilder, die Feinsuche erfolgt nach weiteren Merkmalen.


----------



## Endurowanderer (15. Juli 2014)

Sowas klick z.B.


----------



## Manson-007 (15. Juli 2014)

Ja ! Ich war schon lange nicht mehr auf der Seite, meine EOS 10D gehört schon lange zum alten Eisen


----------



## Endurowanderer (15. Juli 2014)

Wie ist die Sache ausgegangen?

An Deiner Stelle hätte ich angesichts der Möglichkeit (und mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit, wie Du selbst darstellst) mein Rad wiederzubekommen, nicht hier diskutiert, ob es sich lohnt 20€ für Sprit auszugeben.



Sternenbande schrieb:


> Ich melde mich hier auch mal zu Wort. Es kann sein, dass ich mein gestohlenes Bike im Internet entdeckt habe. Folgende Punkte machen die Anzeige verdächtig:
> 
> 1. Das Fahrrad wird 100km von mir verkauft. Die Anzeige wurde an dem Tag eingestellt, als mir das Bike abends geklaut wurde.
> 
> ...


----------



## kitty112003 (17. Juli 2014)

Moin,

so unfreiwillig werde ich mich euch anschließen

mir wurde mein Focus Raven Limited Carbon am 16.7 gegen 12 Uhr in Wismar geklaut.
Besondere Merkmale weiße Pedale, Schwalbe Big Apple Reifen
Farbe: hauptsächlich weiß mit schwarzen und blauen Akzenten

Tatort war das Gelände der Hochschule Wismar, vor Haus 1

falls jemand was gesehen hat kann er sich ja bei mir melden, auch wenn ich das Bike eigentlich schon abgeschrieben habe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jensn84 (17. Juli 2014)

irgendwann trifft es anscheinend jeden :-(

zwischen Sa, den 12.07.14 und Do, den 17.07.14 (13:00 Uhr) wurde mir aus meinem Fahrradkeller in Bietigheim-Bissingen mein Cannondale RZ 140 1 Custom gestohlen. Das Rad war an ein weißes Damen Treckingrad angeschlossen, welches auch fehlt. Die Räder wurden also mit Sicherheit zusammen gestohlen.

Bitte haltet die Augen offen und gebt mir SOFORT bescheid falls ihr das Rad in natura oder im Netz findet!!!! Finderlohn ist selbstverständlich!

Hier noch ein Bild und die wichtigsten Parts:





Modell: Cannondale RZ 140 Carbon 1

Farbe: schwarz-grün
Rahmen: Cannondale RZ 140 Carbon 1 - Größe L
Federgabel: Lefty PBR 140 alloy (mit Aufklebern von 88+)
Dämpfer: FOX RP2
Laufräder: DT Swiss XCR 1.5 (race edition)
Bereifung: Continental X-King 2.2 RaceSport
Bremse: Avid Elixir CR (vo + hi)
Lenker: Easton EC 70 Carbon
Shifter: SRAM XO Drehgriffe
Shaltwerk: SRAM XO 9-fach
Umwerfer: Shimano XT 770
Kurbel: Shimano XT 770 (2-fach)
Pedale: Look Quartz Klickpedale
Sattelstütze: FunWorks N-Light
Sattel: Selle Italia SLR (schwarz-weiß)
Kettenstrebenschutz: SKS-Germany

Der Rahmen ist am Steuerrohr, am Oberrohr und am Unterrohr mit Lackschutzfolie abgeklebt. Ein charakteristisches Merkmal ist ein Lackabplatzer am Oberrohr etwa 2cm vor dem Sattelrohr.


----------



## taptwo (18. Juli 2014)

Uns hat es auch erwischt!
Es wurden uns am 18.06 in Bozen 3 hochwertige
	
 Specialized Mountainbikes gestohlen.
Ein Stumpjumper HT Größe "S" mit Avid Elixir 7 und Commandpost,
ein Stumpjumper HT Größe "M" mit Avid V-Brake und Klickpedalen,
ein Safire Comp Fully Größe "S" mit Avid Elixir CR und Commandpost. Das Safire hat die Seriennummer : S/N WSBC 601006482G
Alle 3 Räder sind schwarz.








In der Region wird zur Zeit geklaut was das Zeug hält. Bei uns auf dem Campingplatz wurde am gleichen Tag ein VW Bus T5 in Meran aufgebrochen, aus Hotels in der Umgebung gab es nach Aussagen des Personals auch noch einige Schadensmeldungen.

Also Vorsicht! Südtirol ist nicht mehr was es war!

Wäre schön wenn ihr die Augen offen halten könntet.

Vielen Dank
Tom


----------



## DownhillEr4 (19. Juli 2014)

Schöner Bericht

http://www.nordbayern.de/region/nur-wenige-gestohlene-rader-kommen-zu-besitzern-zuruck-1.3775630


----------



## Manson-007 (19. Juli 2014)

Gute Nachricht jedoch wird die Polizei angfristig keine Möglichkeit haben, die großen Abstellplätze unter Beobachtung zu stellen. Das ist viel zu aufwendig und möglicherweise verlagern die Diebe ihre Tätigkeit.
Besser ist, wenn 2 Mann/Frau tagtäglich unterwegs sind, um die Leute für das Thema zu sensibilisieren. So erreicht man mehr Leute, anstatt ewig im Auto hocken und auf die Diebe zu warten.


----------



## DownhillEr4 (19. Juli 2014)

Manson-007 schrieb:


> Gute Nachricht jedoch wird die Polizei angfristig keine Möglichkeit haben, die großen Abstellplätze unter Beobachtung zu stellen. Das ist viel zu aufwendig und möglicherweise verlagern die Diebe ihre Tätigkeit.
> Besser ist, wenn 2 Mann/Frau tagtäglich unterwegs sind, um die Leute für das Thema zu sensibilisieren. So erreicht man mehr Leute, anstatt ewig im Auto hocken und auf die Diebe zu warten.



tja wenn die Städte und Gemeinden etwas flexibler wären gäbe es mehr solche Parkhäuser für Fahrräder wie es Bamberg längst realisiert hat. Erlangen will nun nachziehen und auch eins bauen am Bahnhof. 50 Cent für 24 Stunden ist geschenkt. Videoüberwachung inklusive. Perfekte Sache!

http://www.stadtwerke-bamberg.de/cm...erstrasse/Fahrraeder-unter-Dach-im-Fach-.html

Aber dennoch gibts noch so man kann es nicht anders nennen Idioten die Ihr teures Bike ausserhalb des Parkhauses am Laternenmast parken. Mit solchen Pfeiffen darf man dann aber auch kein Mittleid haben wenn ihnen Ihr Rad geklaut wird.


----------



## acris (19. Juli 2014)

DownhillEr4 schrieb:


> Schöner Bericht
> 
> http://www.nordbayern.de/region/nur-wenige-gestohlene-rader-kommen-zu-besitzern-zuruck-1.3775630



Wenn viele der gestohlenen Räder in Einzelteilen weiterverkauft werden, wäre doch eine Art öffentlich zugängliche Datenbank mit Seriennummern gestohlener Teile sinnvoll. So könnte man z.B. bei Gebrauchtkauf von Einzelteilen kurz die Nummern abgleichen, sofern denn welche vorhanden sind. Gibt es sowas schon oder könnte man soetwas vielleicht hier einrichten?

Ideal wäre es, wenn zusätzlich auf lange Sicht alle kostspieligen Komponenten werksseitig mit Seriennummern versehen werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ceo (19. Juli 2014)

cannondale gestern in köln geklaut - wer hilft, es wiederzubeschaffen, soll auch was davon haben. hier der link zur detailbeschreibung.


----------



## 26aintdead (20. Juli 2014)

Also Leute, wieder ein Einbruch....
gestern wurde in Stuttgart bei einer guten Freundin eingebrochen und ein weißes Torque mit einer weißen 40er und orangen Felgen gestohlen! Bitte haltet Ausschau wenn das Bike oder Teile davon auftauchen! Wer es findet oder dienliche Hinweise (auch anonym, dann per e-mail an [email protected]) liefern kann, auch wenns der beste Kumpel geklaut hat, wird natürlich von uns entsprechend entlohnt! 
Wenn Ihr wollt dass andere sich auch für Euch mal so eine Mühe machen --falls Gott bewahre Euer sauer erspartes Rad mal gestohlen wird- dann helft uns und haltet die Augen offen und teilt das hier! Über jeden Hinweis sind wir froh! 
Ihre Nummer 0152/25225936
Der Dieb hat die Möglichkeit es unerkannt wieder zurück zu stellen oder abzugeben, das wäre die vernünftige Alternative, denn die MTB-Community hält zusammen und irgendjemand wird die Teile -selbst im Ausland- erkennen und dann is rambazamba! 
Keine Gnade mit Bike-Dieben!

Teile: 
Canyon Torque 2012 5.0 FRX weiß in S
Fox 40 RC2 
CCDB
SunRingle Drift LRS in orange
Avid Code Bremsen
Spank Lenker
Grüner DM-Vorbau
Schwalbe Dirty Dan 
truvativ Husselfelt Kurbel
weiße e.thirteen KeFü


----------



## Endurowanderer (20. Juli 2014)

Sind diese Seiten hier eigentlich bekannt (bzw. noch andere) und werden sie genutzt, wenn jemandem sein Rad gestohlen wurde bzw. wenn jmd. ein gebrauchtes Rad erwerben will?

www.fahrradjaeger.de

www.fahrrad-gestohlen.de

Gibt's vielleicht Erfahrungen mit diesen Seiten (gestohlenes Rad wiedergefunden; Anfrage mit Rahmennummer von gebraucht inseriertem Rad erzielte einen "Treffer" oder so)?


----------



## 4mate (20. Juli 2014)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/gest...r-rad-vor-dieben.575163/page-11#post-10776288


----------



## goliath0x (22. Juli 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

mir wurden in der Nacht vom 21. auf den 22.07.2014 gleich zwei Bikes aus der Garage in der Nähe von Braunschweig gestohlen:

1) Ein Specialized SX-Trail Schwarz/Weiß (2012)

Ausstattung:
- nahezu original http://www.specialized.com/de/de/bikes/archive/2012/sx/sxtrail
- Lenker Raceface Monster green
- Bremshebel HR Avid X0 Carbon
- Sonstige Bremsanlage Avid Exlixir 7
- Reverse Bremscheiben (180/200) blau

2) Transition Covert Carbon Grün(2014)

Ausstattung:
- Fox Float 36 (160mm)
- SRAM X01 Schaltgruppe
- Crossmax SX Laufradsatz (weiß)
- Reverb 31,6 150mm
- Straitline Pinch Clamb (racing green)
- Spank Subrosa Lenker (weiß)
- Hope Race E4 (schwarz mit blauen Deckeln)

Bitte meldet Euch, solltet Ihr auf entsprechende Angebote stoßen bei mir. Finderlohn ist selbstverständlich!


----------



## Felger (24. Juli 2014)

bin auch im Club...

Carver ICB am 23.07 in Regensburg gestohlen






mit Mattoc, 1x10 OneUp OneOne und SLX/Zee Bremse
















Finderlohn eh klar


----------



## uncle75 (24. Juli 2014)

Gestern wurde bei Rosenheim ein Rumänischer Transporter aufgehalten. Er war voll mit Rädern
aus dem Raum München.
Leider sind die Fahrzeuge nicht mehr so auffällig, da seit Januar die rumänischen Kennzeichen enorm vermehrt unterwegs sind.
Dürfen sie ja auch. Bin trotzdem mit einem Auge drauf.
Kommt jetzt nicht mit übertriebenen Generalverdacht.
Ist leider auffällig


----------



## Solidrock1 (24. Juli 2014)

So, mich hat es jetzt auch mal wieder erwischt - nachdem vorletztes Jahr schon mein Scott Spark geklaut wurde, ist jetzt in der Nacht vom 23. auf den 24. Juli ist mein 2013 Scott Genius 930 aus unserem Fahrradkeller im Haus in Allschwil bei Basel gestohlen worden. Zeitgleich wurde noch das Rad einer Nachbarin gestohlen, die Daten kommen später nach, hier erstmal die Specs vom Genius:
Grösse: XL
Farbe: Schwarz - Blau - Silber
Rahmennummer: GK280130A
Gabel: Fox 32 Float CTD
Dämpfer: Scott-DT Nude2
Kurbel: Shimano XT
Schaltgruppe: komplett Shimano XT
Bremsen: Avid Code 5
Räder: Formula CL+Shimano SLX/Syncros XC-49
Reifen: Schwalbe Nobby Nic
Sattelstütze: Rockshox Reverb Shadow
Gekauft wurde das Rad bei Bike Supply, der Original Aufkleber befindet sich auf der rechten Seite des Oberrohrs, direkt vor der Sattelstütze.



 


Und ja, natürlich hatte ich Idiot auch vergessen die Lupine Wilma abzumachen.
Wenn irgendwem im süddeutschen Raum oder in irgendeinem Forum das Bike auffällt - gibt 'ne saftige Belohnung. Und wenn ich 5 Minuten mit dem Dieb alleine bekomme noch mehr!


----------



## stanleydobson (24. Juli 2014)

und wieder mal.... fahrradkeller....


----------



## uncle75 (24. Juli 2014)

http://www.meinbezirk.at/apetlon/ch...r-in-nickelsdorf-sichergestellt-d1027817.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Felger (26. Juli 2014)

Felger schrieb:


> bin auch im Club...
> 
> Carver ICB am 23.07 in Regensburg gestohlen
> 
> ...



hier noch der Zeitungsbericht
http://www.mittelbayerische.de/regi...zu/1097305/radldiebe-schlugen-dreimal-zu.html


----------



## 26aintdead (26. Juli 2014)

Mal so als Tip: Behaltet allegro.pl im Auge


----------



## Rill (31. Juli 2014)

Gestern/ heute wurde das Rad keiner Freundin geklaut 

Cannondale jakyll in knall PINK! 
ist relativ selten! 
In Münster am Hafen geklaut 
Falls es jemand sieht bitte sofort melden 
Danke


----------



## tibon (1. August 2014)

hey meine leidensgenossen am 30.07.2014 um ca 19.30 uhr wurde mir mein nagelneues Cube 2014 Attention SL 2014 in schwarz/weiß in friedrichshain gestohlen. Es stand gesichert an der Frankfurter Allee ecke Petersburgerstr direkt vor diesen solarent sonnenstudio gegenüber des Ringcenter 1 es wurde gesichert mit einem Abus Bordo schloss. Ich hatte gerade meine tochter bei einer bekannten abgeholt die über den sonnenstudio wohnt. Danach gingen wir noch kurz ins ringcenter um getränke zu kaufen trotzalldem waren es vllt 7-8 minuten als wir wiederhochkammen sah ich am ausgang wie ein typ mit mit dem haargenau selben fahrrad wie meins die strasse gerade überqueren will. ich schaue nach rechts wo ich mein fahrrad geparkt habe und zu meinem entsetzen ist es nicht mehr da. ich renn den typen hinterher doch als er mich bemerkt gibt er gas und verschwindet richtung magdalenenstr. ich bin so wütend und frustriert da das bike nicht mal 1 woche alt war ich habe 6 monate dafür  gespart. Und das schlimmste hab ich noch garnicht erwähnt bei den ganzen tumult ist meiner tochter auch hinterhergelaufen weil sie papa helfen wollte und ist dabei gestolpert  und hat sich das linke knie aufgeschlagen gott bewahre wenn ihr was schlimmeres passiert währe( bitte meldet euch bei mir wenn ihr mir hinweise geben könnt auf das fahrrad  oder noch besser über den täter damit ich ihn zur rede stellen kann. hier die daten zum bike: cube attention sl 2014schwarz/weiss,MTB Hardtail 29,shimano Deore XT 3mal10 gänge.rahmenhöhe 19, reifen 29 zoll schwalbe smart sam, Rahmennummmer: WOW0142HG0613M Sehr auffällig ist daß das bike noch sehr neu aussieht weil es neu ist und an den speichern habe ich reflecktierende sticks angebracht die leuchten wenn sie angestrahlt werden.
für jeden hinweis bin ich sehr dankbar für die wiederbeschaffung oder ergreifung des täters lass ich natürlich ein finderlohn springen. ps . ihr könnt mich auch über fahrradjäger finden da bin ich auch angemeldet.

meine telefonnummer 015231935612


----------



## Manson-007 (1. August 2014)

War das Schloss noch da ?


----------



## tibon (1. August 2014)

nein das schloss hat er mitgenommen war auch keine spuren von gewaltsamen aufbrechen.


----------



## Manson-007 (1. August 2014)

tibon schrieb:


> nein das schloss hat er mitgenommen war auch keine spuren von gewaltsamen aufbrechen.


Wow, entweder picken oder flexen, auf jeden Fall scheint es nicht das Werk eines Amateurs zu sein.


----------



## tibon (1. August 2014)

Manson-007 schrieb:


> Wow, entweder picken oder flexen, auf jeden Fall scheint es nicht das Werk eines Amateurs zu sein.


glaub ich auch ich denke er hat so ein polenschlüssel verwendet dauert 15 sekunden. flexen währe bischen auffällig mitten in den geschäftszeiten am hellichten tag.


----------



## Manson-007 (4. August 2014)

Ist echt der Hammer, sogar die Bahnhofsfährräder sind nicht mehr sicher  !

Das Rad ließ ich über Nacht in der Innenstadt stehen, weil ich ein paar Bier zu viel getrunken hatte. Es wurde mit einem Rahmenschloss gesichert, im Normalfall reicht es aus .... Sollte man denken .  Heute beim Abholen musste ich es erstmal eine Weile danach suchen müssen und eingentlich wurde die Suche bereits aufgegeben, bis ich es zufällig hinter eine Telefonzelle um die Ecke stehend sah.

Die Schwein haben mein billiges Trelock Vorderlicht tatsächlich abgebaut und mitgenommen, das Schutzblech lag säuberlich daneben. Vermutlich hatte der Rahmenschloss sie daran gehindert, mein geliebtes Bahnhofsfahrrad noch weiter mitzuschleppen, was ich folglich nicht mehr gefunden hätte.

Nach dem ersten Schreckmoment entpuppt es sich als ein Glücksfall. Das Vorderlicht ist seit ein paar Tagen kaputt, nur weil ich zu faul war es zu ersetzen, blieb es noch dran  - Die Drechssäcke haben mir praktisch die Arbeit abgenommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nam_bika (6. August 2014)

Vermisst jemand ein Spezialized Enduro? 

Ich habe da ein sehr dubioses Angebot gefunden...


----------



## Freerider1504 (7. August 2014)

nam_bika schrieb:


> Vermisst jemand ein Spezialized Enduro?
> 
> Ich habe da ein sehr dubioses Angebot gefunden...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 311367


 
Was´n für´n Angebot, ich sehe nur ein Bild. Gibt´s keinen Link?


----------



## nam_bika (7. August 2014)

Ich will niemand was Unrechtes unterstellen.
Wenn jemandem das Rad erkennt und es der Person fehlt, können die entsprechenden Schritte eingeleitet werden.


----------



## TeeKillA (7. August 2014)

Hallo, leider wurde kürzlich mein selbst aufgebautes
*Radon Skeen Carbon 18"*
aus dem abgeschlossenen, eigenen Keller in Bonn geklaut.

Farbe Carbonschwarz - rot
Ausstattung: schwarze Fox Gabel mit Kashima 
Lenker: Carbon
Felgen: DT Swiss X1600 Spline
Schaltung / Kurbel / Umwerfer: SRam X0
Pedalen: XT
Sattelstütze: Ritchey WCS
Für Hinweise bin ich sehr dankbar, wenn sich daraus ggf. sogar ein Widerfinden des Bikes ergäbe, gibts natürlich eine Belohnung!

Da ich gerade erst mit dem Aufbauen fertig war, habe ich derzeit nur ein Foto des Rahmensets vor Aufbau zur Hand:


----------



## Sheeeeeep (7. August 2014)

Nur mal so als Tipp von mir:

Hatte neulich auch ein geklautes Rad bei eBay-Kleinanzeigen eingestellt. Nach ca. 4Wochen wurde es dann gefunden.
Bei eBay-Kleinanzeigen kostet die Anzeige für den Privaten nichts, und auch die Nachbarn des Diebes könnten eher mal darüber stolpern, als hier im Forum über diesen Thread. Das ganze ist meist noch relativ regional. Eine gute Möglichkeit meiner Meinung nach.


----------



## Sheeeeeep (8. August 2014)

TeeKillA schrieb:


> Meinst du du hast eine Suche eingegeben in die Kleinanzeigen? Danke für den Tipp, ich denke das Skeen Carbon ist recht aufällig, vielleicht habe ich damit ja Glück. Wollte auch regional vielleicht an Haupt MTB Bikepunkten mal einen Aushang machen.



Jepp, genau das. Hab dazu in großen Buchstaben "gestohlen" davor geschrieben, mit einem Beispielbild, da ich selber kein originales hatte. Aber das Bike gibt es so halt nicht gerade oft in DE, von daher war das kein Beinbruch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tozzi (10. August 2014)

Lapierre Zesty 214 Modell 2010 gestohlen:http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1679869?in=user

Hallo,

meinem Neffen wurde auf der Zeller Kerb in 64625 Bensheim an der Bergstraße sein mit Taschengeld zusammengespartes Zesty 214 gestohlen.
Tatzeit in der Nacht des 7.8. auf den 8.8.14.
Bike befindet sich fast im Originalzustand wie auf dem Beispielbild.
Wesentliche Änderungen:
- Reifen Maxxis
- Sattel in schwarz Selle San Marco
- Bärentatzenpedale Shimano Deore DX ca 20 Jahre alt in schwarz

Wäre nett, wenn Ihr ein wenig darauf achten könntet.

Grüße


----------



## acris (22. August 2014)

Hallo Leute,

mein Bike ist nach etwas mehr als zwei Jahren wieder da. (vgl. http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/gestohlene-bikes.185240/page-139#post-9682902)

Laut Polizei bei einer Routinekontrolle auf der Straße zufällig in's Netz gegangen. Damals in Aachen gestohlen, vor kurzem dann in Köln sichergestellt. Der Fahrer sagte, er wüsste von nichts und hätte es von irgendwem bekommen. Dieser Jemand wurde in der Folge zum Verhör (oder so ähnlich) geladen, ist aber nie erschienen. Fall geschlossen. Zustand des Bikes: leicht ramponiert aber noch zu retten.


----------



## DownhillEr4 (22. August 2014)

Wunder gibt es immer wieder, Gratuliere !


----------



## DownhillEr4 (22. August 2014)

manch einer lebt schon hinterm Mond, bzw. trägt ein Wunschdenken in sich.

Erscheinen zu einem geladenen Verhör bei der Polizei.
Das sagt ein Anwalt dazu:

http://www.segbert-kollegen.de/inde...-tun&catid=34:informationen-a-tipps&Itemid=68


----------



## DownhillEr4 (22. August 2014)

Fahrraddiebstahl,
86 Festnahmen,
140 gestohlene Fahrräder,
während einer zweimonatigen Fahndungsaktion.

http://www.nordbayerischer-kurier.d...n-fahrraddiebstahl-86-festnahmen-im-grossraum


----------



## Hydropy (23. August 2014)

Polizei-Jena-sucht-Eigentuemer-gestohlener-Fahrraeder


----------



## 4mate (23. August 2014)

Hydropy schrieb:


> Polizei-Jena-sucht-Eigentuemer-gestohlener-Fahrraeder


Im Lokalforum unbedingt posten Thüringer Wald, Harz und Kyffhäuser


----------



## horror (28. August 2014)

Och was nen Scheiss, nu hats mich auch getroffen, zwar nur klein, aber so am ärgerlichsten für mich einfach 

Schönes Stadtfahrrad von Kettler in Alu mal nen Tag in der Stadt stehen lassen (Starkregen), nunja was soll ich sagen?
Hatte ansich keine Sorge, weil Fahrrad ist ja versichert...
Nunja leider ist nur das ganze Rad versichert und nicht die Einzelteile, scheint nen ziemlich kreativer Kerl gewesen zu sein, hatt man mir echt die Sattelstütze durchgeflext / durchgesägt und den Sattel geklaut Oo

Kost zwar nicht die Welt, aber neue Stütze und Sattel sind sicherlich auch wieder 50€+ und Stress 
Ganzes Fahrrad ist versichert, Einzelteile leider nicht :/

Vor allen Dingen versteh ich den Aufwand dahinter nicht, das Schloss war nun auch kein sonderlich sicheres (einfaches Kettenschloss) und wurde nicht mal versucht. Und den Sattel hätt man auch einfach abschrauben können oder eben samt Sattelstütze aufschrauben können, aber stattdessen sauber durchgeflext/gesägt? Warum?


----------



## DownhillEr4 (29. August 2014)

http://waz.m.derwesten.de/dw/staedt...uf-frischer-tat-id9715437.html?service=mobile


----------



## dertutnix (1. September 2014)

... kurze Info: ich werde den Faden mal je nach Zeit durchwischen und unpassende Diskussionen usw. entfernen bzw. bei längeren und eigenen Gedanken auslagern. 
_Edit: was für eine Ansammlung... Ende Juli gebe ich auf, das sollte aber auch genügen..._

Künftig werde ich ich themenfremde oder unpassende Beiträge kommentarlos löschen. Ziel soll sein, dass hier tatsächlich nur die Diebstähle und Fundobjekte bzw. hilfreiche Hinweise zu finden sind...
Dazu braucht es bitte auch keine keine Diskussion, einfach beim Thema bleiben...


Danke für die Beachtung und das Verständnis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chrishapunkt (11. September 2014)

Ich weiß nicht genau, wohin damit: 

Bei den Kleinanzeigen wird derzeit ein neues Bulls Copperhead 29" angeboten für recht wenig Geld. Der Verkäufer sagt, er habe es geschenkt bekommen, kann aber keine Rechnung, keinen Laden oder sonstiges Vorweisen und bei genauerer Nachfrage, antwortet er nicht mehr. Mir erscheint das etwas komisch, will aber sicherlich keine Panik machen. Aber wenn jemand etwas gehört hat, naja...

Standort ist 41564 Kaarst. 

http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/s-anzeige/bulls-copperhead-29-neu/237672213-217-2107


----------



## StormyEye (11. September 2014)

Hmmm ... auf Nachfrage nach der Rechnung gab`s tatsächlich ne patzige (negative) Antwort. Normaler Weise kann man ja kaum glauben, dass gestohlene Bikes auf diese Weise an den Mann gebracht werden. Da ich vor ner guten Woche aber selber mein Bike auf ebay zurückersteigert habe (zwei Tage nach dem Diebstahl) muss man wohl in der Tat sogar damit rechnen ...


----------



## seele (11. September 2014)

Du hast für dein gestohlenes Rad bezahlt???

@4mate: du kaufst also ein geschenk, wirfst umgehend die rechnung weg und kannst dich partou nicht mehr erínnern wo du deine sachen gekauft hast? *serious?*


----------



## Roudy-Radler (14. September 2014)

Vielleicht findet der ein oder andere seins wieder

http://www.haz.de/Hannover/Aus-den-...he-gestohlene-Fahrraeder-in-Davenstedt-sicher


----------



## dertutnix (16. September 2014)

mir fehlt die Zeit, dass ich eure Diskussionen weiterhin in den "Diskussionsthread" http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/verschobene-ot-diskussionen-aus-gestohlene-bikes.722655/ verschiebe, ich werde diese künftig schlicht löschen. Bitte versteht, dass einige hier nur die Infos "geklaut" setzen und finden wollen, alles andere bitte anderswo behandeln, danke für das Verständnis und Beachten.


----------



## gisfmp (17. September 2014)

Canyon Nerve AM 8.0X 2012 aus dem Keller gestohlen.
Tatort: Freiburg im Breisgau
Tatzeit: Nacht vom 03.-04.09.

Merkmale Fahrrad:
Farbe: Silber ("raw" laut Canyon)
Antrieb: SRAM X0
Bremsen: Avid Elixir 7
Reifen: Vorne Kona Nevegal, Hinten Schwalbe HansDampf
Sonstiges: Spritzschutz am Unterrohr, Morshguard an Gabelbrücke, Sigma BC 1609 kabelgebundener Computer, Luftpumpe Mammoth am Unterrohr, Synchros Plattformpedale, Originalvorbau wurde ausgetauscht.
Rahmennummer: M1712B11H0050

Auf dem Foto noch ohne die Anbauteile.

Für Hinweise wäre ich seeeeehr dankbar, denn ich habe keine Versicherung und kein Geld, mir Ersatz zu beschaffen. Daher tut es doppelt weh


----------



## Papa-Joe (17. September 2014)

Wenn auch kein Mountainbike:

http://traix.de/blog-1/trike-in-munster-gestohlen

Die Spiegel wurden gegen Runde Busch und Müller Spiegel getauscht, die direkt auf den Schutzblechen montiert sind.
Das gute Stück ist (bzw. vermutlich war) mit einem Versicherungskennzeichen versehen, da der Motor bis 45 km/h unterstützt.


----------



## MTBS-Hugo (19. September 2014)

Mein Bike "Propain Tyee XX1" wurde in Weingarten 88250 aus dem Keller gestohlen! 
Wer irgendwas sieht oder hört bitte sofort bei mir melden! 
Das Bike ist ja mehr als auffällig! 
Bitte auch Teilen Danke!


----------



## Warnschild (22. September 2014)

Betrifft einen Bekannten (Hinweise also in dem Fall per PM bitte an mich):

"Fahrrad gestohlen!!! Mir wurde mein weißes Stevens Rad gestohlen. In Heidelberg Wieblingen (vor der Tür)Leider habe ich kein Foto von meinem Rad. Hier aber ein Bild vom Hersteller. Es hat Steckschutzbleche einen schwarzen Sattel und einen schwarzen Gepäckträger. Das Rad ist registriert!!! Sachdienliche Hinweise bitte an mich. Danke.
Foto: Fahrrad gestohlen!!! Mir wurde mein weißes Stevens Rad gestohlen. In Heidelberg Wieblingen (vor der Tür)Leider habe ich kein Foto von meinem Rad. Hier aber ein Bild vom Hersteller. Es hat Steckschutzbleche einen schwarzen Sattel und einen schwarzen Gepäckträger. Das Rad ist registriert!!! Sachdienliche Hinweise bitte an mich. Danke."


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Warnschild (24. September 2014)

Räder suchen Besitzer: 

https://www.polizei.schleswig-holst...ationFile/sichergestellteFahrraederNMS_ld.pdf


----------



## froehsil (27. September 2014)

Hallo ihr,
mir wurde mein Fahrrad beim IXS DownhillCup in Thale (GDC) gestohlen. Das MTB war an einen Zaun im Fahrerlager angeschlossen - es muss zwischen 26.09./22 Uhr und 27.09./ 06:45 geklaut worden sein.
Es ist ein YT industries, wicked 170, Baujahr 2012, RockShox Gabel& Dämpfer, X01 Schaltung, Reverb...Farbe blau, weiß , schwarz.
Meine Startnummer wurde im Wald gefunden.
Falls jmd was gesehen hat bitte melden.
danke
lgs


----------



## swe68 (28. September 2014)

@froehsil ich habe Deinen "Bike gestohlen"-Thread in diesen Thread verschoben


----------



## Erbse73 (29. September 2014)

Heute gestohlen....in Dortmund aus der geschlossenen Garage .
Rahmennummer: 2913001
Aufbau siehe Bild



Sachdienliche Hinweise sind sehnlichst willkommen!
Wer das Rad sieht soll sich bitte bei mir melden, DANKE!


----------



## Casino (1. Oktober 2014)

Dieses Trek Remedy 9 Modell 2012 Größe 18,5" von meinem Kumpel wurde am 29.09.2014 in Würzburg aus einem Kellerabteil entwendet. Es hat einen 785er sixpack Lenker in blau mit Truvativ Vorbau. Abweichend vom Bild sind Klickpedale montiert und Fat Albert drauf. 

 Sauerei! Vielleicht sieht es ja jemand....


----------



## alexua (6. Oktober 2014)

cytrax schrieb:


> Für die ohne FB:
> 
> Bikepark Winterberg · 24.623 gefällt das
> vor etwa einer Stunde in der Nähe von Winterberg ·
> ...


Hello

Some of that bikes actually are one sale by:
Kih Oleg
+380636931075

http://sokal.lv.olx.ua/obyavlenie/prodam-velosiped-giant-IDaHrCT.html

Ukraine, Sokal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 68-er (7. Oktober 2014)

gestern morgen wurde mein treues stadtradel gemopst
stand vorm büro in münchen sendling
rahmen trek oclv
gabel steinbach
extralite v-brakes
und viel tune zeugs dran
bitte augen auf halten ...


----------



## LordFestus (9. Oktober 2014)

Zwischen gestern Abend und vor etwa 1,5 Stunden wurde mir in Nürnberg Nord mein MTB gestohlen. Dabei wurde in mein Kellerabteil eingebrochen bzw. wurde die Verriegelung aufgesägt und mein Rad wurde raus gestohlen.
Muss sich wohl um eine spezialisierte Bande gehandelt haben, da nur das Rad gestohlen und alles andere stehen gelassen wurde. Arschlöcher.

Das Rad an sich ist sehr auffällig - siehe Bild. Wird so aber wohl nicht mehr lange bestehen bleiben.

Rahmen: Transalp Ambition Team orange
Laufräder: DT Swiss mit DT Swiss 240S Hügi Nabe hinten und Tune King Nabe vorne
Reifen: Continental Race King Supersonic 2.2
Schaltwerk: Shimano XTR
Umwerfer: Shinamo XT
Kurbel: Shimano XT
Lenker (abweichend vom Bild): Ritchey WCS Flatbar 600mm weiß
Tacho: Ciclosport 4.4
Schalthebel: Shimano XTR
Sattel: Selle Italia SLR Kevlar
Pedale: XLC orange
Bremse: Formula RX weiß
Vorbau: XLC Pro SL
Gabel: Magura 100mm weiß (ohne Aufkleber)
Bremsschreiben: Clarks Lightweight orange
Achsen: KCNC Titanachsen Farbe gold

Ich glaube das waren erst mal genug Infos. Da kriegt man echt das Kotzen. Wenn irgendwer Hinweise hat, die mich das Rad wieder bekommen lassen, gibt es natürlich auch eine dicke Belohnung.


----------



## Erbse73 (9. Oktober 2014)

Halte die Augen auf, ganz schön dreiste Bande...bei mir haben sie auch das Garagenrolltor hochgedrückt....
Müssen mich bestimmt beobachtet haben....Garage liegt im Hinterhof und ist von der Strasse aus nicht einsehbar.

Diesen feigen Typen könnte ich stundenlang in den A***h treten und die Hände brechen....


----------



## LordFestus (9. Oktober 2014)

Auch aus Nbg.? 
Ich halte schon die Augen offen, da mir vor 2,5 Jahren auch schon mal ein Rad gestohlen wurde. Aber da wird man langsam echt paranoid. Kann ja nicht alles und jeden verdächtigen.

Gewaltfantasien habe ich auch so einige, wenn ich an die Typen denke. Aber man erwischt die Spackos ja nie.


----------



## MSV02 (10. Oktober 2014)

Nabend, mir wurde vor ca 15 Tagen mein grün weißes Radon(Fully) aus dem Keller in Duisburg Meiderich gestohlen.
Auch das Red Bull von meinem Sohn in schwarz wurde gestohlen. Der Dieb wurde gefasst , gab den Diebstahl vor Polizei und den Nachbarn zu. Bei der Kripo erzählte er was ganz anderes. Ein Bike hat er in Duisburg Hochfeld verkauft, welches sagte er uns nicht.
Bin bereit eine Belohnung zu zahlen.


----------



## Christer (10. Oktober 2014)

Schau mal ob der Täter der eure Bikes gestohlen hat, nicht vielleicht etwas mit diesem Fall http://www.presseportal.de/polizeip...durchsuchungen-und?search=D%FCsseldorf%2CBike zu tun hat.

Die Polizei Düsseldorf hat eine ganze "Fahrrad Bande" festgenommen, die in organisierter Arbeitsweise Einbrüche in Privathäusern und Bike Läden begangen hat, mit dem Ziel hochwertige Fahrräder zu stehlen. Im Zuge der Festnahmen wurden viele hochwertige Bikes sichergestellt, deren Besitzer jetzt gesucht werden.


----------



## MSV02 (10. Oktober 2014)

Der Täter ist ein polnischer Junge der wohl ne schnelle Mark machen wollte.
Aber danke für den Hinweis


----------



## swe68 (11. Oktober 2014)

*@MSV02 Dein Thread ist jetzt Bestandteil dieses Themas
-swe68*


----------



## SUPERBbic (14. Oktober 2014)

Es ist zwar kein super teures Rad aber es war ein Selbstaufbau und das find ich so ärgerlich.
Bin stocksauer!!!!


----------



## zeitweiser (14. Oktober 2014)

http://www.welt.de/regionales/rhein...-Wohnung-eines-mutmasslichen-Seriendiebs.html
 Einer ist mal aufgefallen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerC (16. Oktober 2014)

Moin, 
gestern ist im Raum NRW ein 2013er Specialized Enduro Expert in L schwarz/blau von der Polizei eingezogen worden. Leider ist keine Rahmennummer mehr vorhanden. Das Bike ist mit anderen Bremsen sowie wie einer anderen Gabel ausgestattet. Wer jemanden kennt der seins vermisst kann sich bei mir melden, mehr Infos per PN !!!!


----------



## 4mate (16. Oktober 2014)

Im Loklaforum posten. Da tummeln sich die Locals


----------



## DerC (16. Oktober 2014)

Werd ich noch, das Bike muss aber nicht in NRW gestohlen worden sein...


----------



## BigVolker (16. Oktober 2014)

evtl ja das aus Hamburg:


Tonelli schrieb:


> Hilfe und Hinweise! Specialized ENDURO EXPERT 2012 geklaut!
> Mein gesamter VW BUS mit Inhalt, auch meinem Specialized Enduro wurde in der Nacht 1.6. auf 2.6. in Hamburg Eimsbüttel Eichenstrasse geklaut. Habe daher keine Ahnung wo sich das Bike befinden könnte. Bitte falls ihr aktiv hier im Bikemarkt schaut, oder auf EBAY etc. dann Hinweise und komische Angebote melden.
> Beschreibung:
> Specialized ENduro Expert 2012
> ...


?

Edit: ist nicht schwarz/blau


----------



## Freerider1504 (17. Oktober 2014)

BigVolker schrieb:


> evtl ja das aus Hamburg:
> 
> ?
> 
> Edit: ist nicht schwarz/blau


 
Und falsches Modelljahr


----------



## LilaQ (18. Oktober 2014)

[email protected],

ich brauche mal eure Mithilfe. Mir ist diese Woche mein Rewel aus dem Keller in der Quergasse, Jena, 

 

 gestohlen wurden. Es handelt sich um ein Titanrahmen mit Rohloff-Schaltung. Besonderheiten: silberne Rohloff, aber schwarze Speichen, Avid Scheibenbremsen mit Bowdenzug und Magura Menja Federgabel (siehe anhängende Bilder).
Bitte mal die Augen offenhalten,

Danke und VG
Norman


----------



## laromas (20. Oktober 2014)

Hallo, 
Letzte Woche ist mein wunderbares 91' er scott pro Racing im Frankfurter Nordend gestohlen worden, ist echt auffällig .
Bitte darum, mal die Augen offen zu halten
Vielen Dank

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/merd...-in-frankfurt-gestohlen.730986/#post-12403138


----------



## Kampfmaschine (26. Oktober 2014)

Hi Norman, hattest du es beiebay reingestellt? Habb da das bike gesehen.


----------



## seele (26. Oktober 2014)

wenn es ihm gestohlen wurde dann wird er es nicht auf ebay reingestellt haben oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kampfmaschine (1. November 2014)

Naja , hätte jasein können das "ER" es eingestellt hat und der Dieb dann zu geschlagen hat. Adresse rausbekommen ist ja nun kein Problem.


----------



## seele (1. November 2014)

stimmt auch im bereich des möglichen


----------



## mgmt (2. November 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

leider wurde mir am vergangenen Wochenende in der Zeit von ca Freitagabend 24.10.2014 bis zum Montagabend 27.10.2014 (haben den Dienstahl um ca. 1800 bemerkt) ein Fahrrad aus meinem verschlossenen Kellerabteil gestohlen.

Es handelt sich um ein YETI ARC von 2004. Die Rahmenfarbe ist türkis, der YETI Schriftzug in weiß mit schwarz/gelber Umrandung. Rahmennummer ist mir leider nicht bekannt, ebenfalls nicht die genaue Rahmengröße. Ich bin 1,88m groß, daher aber ein eher großer Rahmen.

Folgende Komponenten sind verbaut:

Rahmen: YETI ARC
Federgabel: Manitou Skareb in schwarz
Bremse: Maguara Louise, Carbonbremshebel mit roter Rändelschraube, Scheibendurchmesser v.+h. 160mm
Schaltgruppe: Shimano XT komplett
Kurbel: Shimano XT , Silber
Pedale: Crank Brothers 4ti
Naben: Shimano XT
Laufräder: Mavic, schwarze Speichen und Nippel
Mantel vorne: Continental
Mantel hinten: Maxxis
Schnellspanner: Tune AC 16 17 in schwarz
Sattelstütze : Tune Starkes Stück in schwarz
Sattelklemme: Tune Würger in schwarz
Lenker: Schmölke Prügel Carbon
Barends: Tune Rennhörnchen
Sattel: Flite Titanium
Vorbau: Tune Geiles Teil in schwarz
Flaschenhalter: Tune Wasserträger Carbon

An der Kettenstrebe war ein Neoprenschutz angebracht.
An Lenker und Sattelstütze jeweils ein Knog Frog in schwarz.

Leider habe ich keine Bilder von dem Rad. Falls ich doch noch eins finde füge ich es sofort hinzu.

Falls irgendwer von euch etwas mitbekommen hat oder mitbekommen sollte wäre ich für jeden noch so kleinen Hinweis wirklich sehr dankbar. Bin per Tel. 01735659510 erreichbar. Tagsüber zwar in der Uni aber eine SMS oder Whatsapp geht natürlich auch.

Vielen Dank, und gebt gut auf eure Räder acht!!, Bastian


----------



## BENDERR (3. November 2014)

Fahrrad geklaut

Am Sonntagabend wurde folgendes Fahrrad vor dem Vapiano in der Saarbrücker Innenstadt geklaut:
braunes Mountainbike der Marke Giant, schwarze Federgabel, rote Bremsscheiben, Carbon Sattel, nur 1 Kettenblatt.

Dürfte leicht zu erkennen sein, ist erkennbar „sportlich“. Hier nochmal eine genaue Auflistung der Teile mit Besonderheiten:

*Rahmen*: brauner Giant XTC Alu Rahmen, Gr. M, Laufradgröße 26“
*Federgabel*: Marzocchi Bomber, 80 mm, alle Decals entfernt
*Laufradsatz*: Mavic Crossride Disc, bis auf die Naben alles entlabelt, mit roten Ashima Bremsscheiben
*Kurbel*: Shimano Deore, deutliche Gebrauchsspuren, *BESONDERHEIT*: nur 1 Kettenblatt verbaut
*Schaltwerk*: Shimano XT in silber mit langem Käfig, *BESONDERHEIT*: das Schildchen wo „Deore XT“ drauf steht fehlt
*Bremsen*: Avid Elixir 3 in grau/blau, *BESONDERHEIT*: deutliche gebrauchsspuren am Hebel vom Bremsen (Lack abgegriffen)
*Sattel*: leichter Carbon Sattel in schwarz mit silbernen Decals der Firma 3T

*Weitere Besonderheiten*: am Oberrohr befindet sich 1 weißer Kabelbinder, der die Bremsleitung fixiert, auf der nicht-antriebsseite befindet sich etwa in Höhe der Sattelspitze am Oberrohr ein kleiner Kratzer, es ist anstatt einer 30,9mm Sattelstütze eine 27,2mm mit Reduzierhülse verbaut.

Falls jemand das Rad als Ganzes oder Teile davon sieht oder angeboten bekommt (auch eBay, Kleinanzeigen, Bikemarkt) bitte eine Nachricht schreiben.
Anbei noch ein paar Bilder.

 

 


Vielen Dank!


----------



## Lahmschnecke (8. November 2014)

*Diebstahl in Neuwied, Isarstr.!*

Dreiste aber dumme Diebe haben in Neuwied, Isarstraße aus einem abgeschlossenen Keller in einem Mehrfamilienhaus an zwei Mountainbikes (mein erstes und mein Winterradl - schniefff) diverse Komponenten geklaut:
Nagelneue Avid-Bremse, Damen-Sattel, Schnellspanner, Kleinkomponenten.
Hier hatte es jemand auf Fahrradkomponenten abgesehen.
Die Polizei kam vor Ort.
Im Haus sind derzeit diverse Handwerker in einer Erdgeschosswohnung tätig.
Die Fahrräder waren  aneinander geschlossen.

Mir geht es nicht um die Komponenten, sondern als Warnung an alle die in der Nähe oder in diesem Haus wohnen. Haltet die Augen offen und meldet Beobachtungen der Polizei (die waren sehr nett und schnell).

Gruß Lahmschnecke


----------



## beuze1 (9. November 2014)

Lahmschnecke schrieb:


> Dreiste aber dumme Diebe



Wieso dumm 

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lahmschnecke (9. November 2014)

Spuren hinterlassen


----------



## beuze1 (10. November 2014)

Dann besteht ja Hoffnung die Diebe früher oder später zu kriegen!

.


----------



## jamixxl (13. November 2014)

On One gestohlen.
Zwischen 08.11.2014 16:00 und 09.11.2014 02:00 ist mir in Mainz Nähe HBF mein MTB gestohlen worden.

On One - Inbred
Rahmen: 16" weiss
Federgabel: RockShox Psylo SL + Reset Racing CNC knobs
Lenker: Yeti
Griffe: ODI - kurz
Bremshebel: Avid
Bremsen: Shimano XT - V-Brake
Schaltung: SRAM X-7, Umwerfer X-7, GripShift X0
Kurbel: Shimano LX HollowtechII
Pedale: CrankBrothers Eggbeater
Sattelstütze: RaceFace
Reifen: Conti - xKing 2.2 vh

Danke
Jam


----------



## BigVolker (15. November 2014)

Cannondale Prophet gestohlen:
mir wurde zwischen dem 14. und 15. November mein C'dale in Leipzig Gohlis aus dem Keller gestohlen.
Leider habe ich noch keine Fotos vom Rad gemacht, deshalb kommt hier die Auflistung der Teile.


Cannondale Prophet Rahmen, M, Raw, gebürstet (keine Decals, kein Klarlack)
originaler Steuersatz
Cannondale Lefty Max Alu mit FFD Dämpfung, 140 mm Federweg, keine Decals, silber eloxiert, mit abgedrehtem Gabelschaft für den 1.5 Vorbau, Titanschrauben
Fox RP23 Dämpfer in 190*50 mm Länge, Compression-Tune III, Rebound-Tune I
Huber Buchsen
Titan Dämpferachsen
North Shore Billet Schaltauge

Syntace Force 1.5 Vorbau, 10°, 85 mm lang, ausgedreht um auf den Gabelschaft zu passen, Titanschrauben
Syntace Vector Carbon, 12°, 680 mm breit
Hope Grip Doctor Lenkerstopfen, schwarz
Ritchey Schaumgriffe
Thomson Elite Setback Stütze, 410 mm lang
Fizik Gobi XM Kium Sattel, schwarz
Hope Sattelklemme

Shimano Deore XT BR-M 755 Vierkolben Bremse vorn & hinten, originaler Geber
Goodridge Leitungen, black carbon, mit den gelben Überziehern
Trickstuff Bremsbeläge (neon orange Trägerplatte vorn)

Mavic Crossland Laufradsatz mit Straight-Pull Speichen
Hayes V7 180 mm Scheiben vorn & hinten
XTR 960 Schnellspanner hinten
Schwalbe Reifen: Nobby Nic vorn & Racing Ralph hinten, 2.25"

Sram X9 Schalthebel mit silberner Schelle
Sram X9 Schaltwerk Midcage
77designz Freesolo Kettenführung mit ISCG Adapter
77designz Bashguard
Reset Racing GXP light Tretlager, schwarze Lagerschalen
Truvativ Stylo OCT Kurbel
FSA 36t DH Kettenblatt, schwarze Alu-Kettenblattschrauben
NC-17 Sudpin III S-Pro X-Line Pedale

Shimano XT Kette und SLX 11t - 32t Kassette
Wer mir Hinweise gibt, die zum Täter führen erhält eine Belohnung von 250€.

Danke und Gruß
Volker


----------



## Jim-laden (28. November 2014)

Hallo Leute !

es wurden ein paar Bikes in Ddorf gefunden...

http://www.polizei-nrw.de/duesseldorf/artikel__10203.html


----------



## kuehnchenmotors (3. Dezember 2014)

holla ,paar billig gurken aber auch ein paar die deutlichen erkennungswert haben


----------



## c-racer (8. Dezember 2014)

Mein Stevens Ridge (2011er) wurde mir zwischen Samstag, 6.12. gegen 20 Uhr und Montag, 8.12. gegen 14:00 Uhr in Heidelberg aus dem doppelt abgeschlossenen Keller (!!!) geklaut!!! ;-(((
Teileliste:
Rahmen: Stevens Ridge (2011) S11FFMGJOO51
Fox Rp23 mit Push-Kartusche
Rockshox Lyrik RC getuned von Flatout
Deore Kurbel 2-fach mit Hope-Bashguard und Bionicon-Führung
SLX-Schalthebel & Umwerfer, XT-Schaltwerk (2x10-fach)
SunRinglé Charger Expert Laufradsatz (weiß)
Formula The One FR (weiß mit silbernen Trickstuff-Schellen)
Race Face Chester (50mm)
Sixpack Leader 750 mit Ergon GA1 Evo Griffen
KS Supernatural Sattelstütze
Selle Italia X2
Shimano Saint Pedale


----------



## jamixxl (8. Dezember 2014)

jamixxl schrieb:


> On One gestohlen.
> Zwischen 08.11.2014 16:00 und 09.11.2014 02:00 ist mir in Mainz Nähe HBF mein MTB gestohlen worden.
> 
> On One - Inbred
> ...





Mein Fahrrad ist wieder da. Ich war heute bei der Polizei. Ein "üblich verdächtiger Junkie" hat's gehabt. Wenn die Staatsanwaltschaft den Fall abschließt, kann ich es abholen.

Sattel fehlt, aufbau für's Licht. Aber sonst scheint alles noch dran zu sein. Mal sehn.


----------



## fcbdcrash (20. Dezember 2014)

Letzte Woche wurde mein Klassik-Hardtail aus dem Abgesperrten Keller (Potsdam, Babelsberg) gestohlen, desweiteren ein Dynamics Black Star MTB in S aus 2011 von meiner Freundin.

Meine Kiste mit Fahrradteilen wurde auch durchwühlt: Die XT-Kurbel ist weg, Thomson Vorbau und Stütze sind weg Fox-Gabel ist weg, billige teile sind noch da... Da hat einer sein Handwerk verstanden und nur Sachen von Wert mitgenommen.

Das Rad:
- Ghost Alien in Silber von 1996
- Rote Marzocchi Z2 gabel
- Silberne Salsa Schnellspanner
- Silberne Salsa Sattelklemme
- Silberner Chris King NoThreadSet
- XT-Gruppe 730er
- Sachs Quarz Schaltwerk
- Syntace F99 Vorbau, 90mm
- Syntace Vector Lowrider Lenker
- Mavic Felgen und Rocket Ron Reifen

Wer mir den Dieb liefert bekommt 200 euro, und der Dieb einen Satz warme Ohren!

Grüße,
Stefan


----------



## TSBiker (28. Dezember 2014)

Mir wurden letzte Nacht leider auch zwei Hardtails aus meinem Keller entwendet, siehe http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/diebstahl-von-mtb-cube-und-mtb-transalp-in-dresden.740119/ - ich bin für jeden Hinweis dankbar!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## linne (25. Januar 2015)

Hallo Zusammen,

am 04.01.2015 sind aus unserem Keller in der Dortmunder Innenstadt die Fahrräder geklaut worden.
Darunter waren ein Lapierre Froggy 318 in weiß v. 2010 mit nachträglich verbaute X0 Schaltung in grün eloxiert





und ein Cannondale Bad Boy 4 v. 2013 in schwarz.




Die Fotos habe ich beigefügt mit der Bitte, falls jemand eines der Räder sieht oder angeboten bekommt, mir eine PN zu schicken.
Eine großzügige Belohnung ist selbstverständlich.

Danke & liebe Grüsse
Linne


----------



## kuehnchenmotors (26. Januar 2015)

boah wixxer ,schicke räder gemopst


----------



## roma-m (2. Februar 2015)

Für einen guten Freund aus
Nürnberg!!!

ACHTUNG Fahrraddiebe! Wer hat etwas gesehen?


Zwischen dem 19.01.2015 und dem 24.01.2015 wurden meine zwei Mountainbikes aus unserem persönlichen Kellerabteil in der Maximilianstraße 14 gestohlen. 

Es handelt sich dabei um folgende Räder: Beide sind von der englischen Firma Orange


Ein vollgefedertes Mountainbike (Fully) 

- AluNatur (graues mattes Metall)
- Modell Patriot 66 





Ein Mountainbike ohne Federung (Hardtail)

- weiß
- Modell Modell P7





(das jeweilige Modell steht auch auf den Rädern)


Die Polizei ist bereits informiert und hat Spuren gesichert.

Ich bin für jeden Hinweis sehr dankbar!
Vielen Dank


----------



## LordFestus (5. Februar 2015)

roma-m: die Bilder werden bei mir nicht angezeigt. Check das besser noch mal. 

Die Maximilianstr. 14 ist gar nicht so weit weg von mir. Mir wurde vor knapp 4 Monaten auch ein Rad aus dem abgeschlossenen Keller gestohlen. Mein anderes Rad habe ich nach 4 Monaten vorgestern jetzt erstmals wieder in meinen Keller gestellt und heute sehe ich, dass schon wieder versucht wurde, die Türe aufzusägen. 

Also Nürnberger: passt auf eure Räder auf! Wobei ich bei mir langsam fast glaube, dass einer der Nachbarn seine Finger im Spiel hat...


----------



## Deleted253406 (6. Februar 2015)

LordFestus schrieb:


> Wobei ich bei mir langsam fast glaube, dass einer der Nachbarn seine Finger im Spiel hat...



Hatte das Problem 2x in den 90igern. War damals wohl auch ein gefrusteter/neidischer Nachbar. Leider nie erwischt.
Aktuell stehen meine beiden leider in einem Lattenkeller. Das Cube mit Panzerkette an ein Wasserrohr gekettet.
Werde die Türe wohl doch noch mit ein paar Stahlprofilen verstärken.

Echt zum ko**en diese Gesellschaft.


----------



## roma-m (6. Februar 2015)

Hier nochmal die gestohlenen Bikes aus Nürnberg


----------



## kuehnchenmotors (6. Februar 2015)

schöne orangen ,das ht hätte man ja auch cool mit ssp fahren können ,schade drum


----------



## Federkern (10. Februar 2015)

jamixxl schrieb:


> Mein Fahrrad ist wieder da. Ich war heute bei der Polizei. Ein "üblich verdächtiger Junkie" hat's gehabt. Wenn die Staatsanwaltschaft den Fall abschließt, kann ich es abholen.
> 
> Sattel fehlt, aufbau für's Licht. Aber sonst scheint alles noch dran zu sein. Mal sehn.



Glück gehabt: einer von hundert, der sein Rad zurückbekommt


----------



## mira-meier (10. Februar 2015)

...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 140574 (12. Februar 2015)

Gestohlen!


 
Partlist:
2015er Commencal Meta SX Ht in L
2013er Rock Shox Sektor DPC 150mm mit 1 1/8 Schaft und 15er Achse, Achse ist schon etwas "angeranzt" an der Hebelseite
Nukeproof Warhead Tapered Steuersatz mit Reduziergabelkonus
Avid Elixir 9 Trail schwarz mit 180er vorne + 160er hinten HS1 Scheiben (also anderst wie auf dem Bild)
Truvativ Boobar in 740mm
Truvativ Holzfeller Vorbau 40mm
Ergon GE1 Griffe
Sram x9 2x10 Trigger schwarz
Sram x9 Type2 Schaltwerk kurz und schwarz
Sram x9 2x Umwerfer
Truvativ Stylo 2x Kurbel
Rock Shox Reverb in 420er Länge
WTB Silverado Brian Lopes Signature Sattel
NC 17 Blackspire Stinger Kefü
XT Kette und Kassette 11-36
LRS Funworks Amride 25 komplett schwarz, auch die Nippel
Reverse Schnellspanner hinten
Continental Mountainking Protection in 2.4


----------



## Harrinfinity (12. Februar 2015)

Wäre noch ganz gut zu wissen wo...


----------



## Freerider1504 (16. Februar 2015)

Möchte keinem irgendwas unterstellen, aber ziemlich sicher geklaut.

Erst seit 15.2.2015 angemeldet und die Beschreibung spricht Bände.  

http://www.ebay.de/itm/181668115018?ru=http://www.ebay.de/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_sacat=0&_nkw=181668115018&_rdc=1


----------



## delphi1507 (16. Februar 2015)

schon entfernt....


----------



## roma-m (16. Februar 2015)

Was wurde denn angeboten???


----------



## Nasum (16. Februar 2015)

Angeboten wurde ein Santa Cruz V10(schwarz) mit weißer Fox Gabel(goldene Decals) und einen goldenen Kettenblatt. Das waren so die Details die mir aufgefallen sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freerider1504 (16. Februar 2015)

Nasum schrieb:


> Angeboten wurde ein Santa Cruz V10(schwarz) mit weißer Fox Gabel(goldene Decals) und einen goldenen Kettenblatt. Das waren so die Details die mir aufgefallen sind.


 
War eine weiße Boxxer mit goldenen Decals, wie schon beschrieben Santa Cruz V10 (Carbon/Alu Version) mit Enve Laufradsatz, Enve Lenker, Cane Creek DB Coil, Saint Kurbel, goldenes Kettenblatt. Also sehr hochwertig ausgestattet.

Beschreibung: Biete vollgefedertes Rad (Marke Giant, 28 Zoll  ) mit Shimano Antrieb und Kette. Bike besitzt Bremse mit Ölfluss. Startgebot 1 Euro. als ich das letzte mal geschaut hatte lagen die Gebote bei 850€.


----------



## Philsen82 (19. Februar 2015)

Vermisst Jemand ein Transition TR 500 mit Deemax Ultimate und Fox 40? 

http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeig...n-tr500-shimano/289922196-217-6441?ref=search


----------



## Freerider1504 (19. Februar 2015)

Philsen82 schrieb:


> Vermisst Jemand ein Transition TR 500 mit Deemax Ultimate und Fox 40?
> 
> http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeig...n-tr500-shimano/289922196-217-6441?ref=search



Definitiv geklaut.


----------



## Harrinfinity (19. Februar 2015)

schon gelöscht, die anzeige


----------



## Rawk (27. Februar 2015)

Verzeiht mir die blöde Frage, kann jetzt nicht 190 Seiten nach einer Antwort abgrasen...

*Warum stellt ihr solche teuren Fahrräder eigentlich im Keller ab ?!*

Ist wirklich nicht böse gemeint, aber wenn ich hier lese wieviele Bikes aus Kellern geklaut werden, 
stellt sich mir schon die Frage, warum man die dort stehen lässt und nicht mit in die Wohnung trägt ?
Gibt doch soviele Möglichkeiten, Wandhalterungen, Aufhängevorrichtungen, usw...dieser Thread ist einfach schockierend !


----------



## Z-E-T (27. Februar 2015)

Rawk schrieb:


> Verzeiht mir die blöde Frage, kann jetzt nicht 190 Seiten nach einer Antwort abgrasen...
> 
> *Warum stellt ihr solche teuren Fahrräder eigentlich im Keller ab ?!*
> 
> ...


 

Es gibt zwar viele Möglichkeiten die Räder sauber unterzubringen, aber ich hab alleine 6 Bikes und meine Freundin auch nochmal 3,
sollen die wirklich alle in der Wohnug stehen?


----------



## Aldar (27. Februar 2015)

Rawk schrieb:


> Verzeiht mir die blöde Frage, kann jetzt nicht 190 Seiten nach einer Antwort abgrasen...
> 
> *Warum stellt ihr solche teuren Fahrräder eigentlich im Keller ab ?!*
> 
> ...


das ist ziemlich einfach , weil in der wohnung schon der ganze platz mit kindersachen zugestellt ist und mir meine kleine wahrscheinlich nicht glaubt wenn ich ihr sage : finger zwischen kettenblatt und kette macht aua... oder mit dem kopf gegen kettenblatt ist nicht gut
vom dreck mal abgesehn...


----------



## Harrinfinity (27. Februar 2015)

Bzw. Weil auch nicht jeder die Möglichkeit hat, das Fahrrad jedes mal entsprechend sauber zu machen, um es überhaupt mit in die Wohnung nehmen zu können...


----------



## eesti (27. Februar 2015)

Meins steht auf dem Balkon der eine Verglasung hat die man zumachen kann bei schlechtem Wetter. Ich wohne im 5.Stock da kommt man auch mit einer normalen Baumarktleiter nicht hoch.
Früher hatte ich mein altes Bike im Keller, der Rahmen war angeschlossen, der war noch da, fast alles andere hat der Dieb abgeschraubt und das bei einem Bike das über 5 Jahre alt war.


----------



## noocelo (1. März 2015)

Rawk schrieb:


> Verzeiht mir die blöde Frage, kann jetzt nicht 190 Seiten nach einer Antwort abgrasen...
> 
> *Warum stellt ihr solche teuren Fahrräder eigentlich im Keller ab ?!*
> 
> ...


*meins hätte ich wohl besser im keller angekettet, dann wär's nach dem wohnungseinbruch evtl. noch da gewesen. *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roundcube (2. März 2015)

Hallo,

mir wurde im Februar? mein nicht fahrbereites Trek Remedy 8 in 18.5" aus meinem verschlossenen Keller gestohlen. Es ist leider erst recht spät aufgefallen, da die Tür zum Keller weiterhin verschlossen war!

Rahmenfarbe weiß/schwarz und eine kleine Satteltasche war dran, ansonsten alles original. Selbst die Bontrager Reifen sind noch drauf. Leider war seit letztem Jahr der hintere Bremssattel fest. Somit konnte man damit nicht einfach weg fahren. Reparatursatz liegt hier.. 
Rahmennummer WTU040G0158E.

Entwendet in 21465 Reinbek.


----------



## Shortybiker (17. März 2015)

Heute Nacht wurde in Grefrath (Niederrhein) unser Gartenhaus aufgebrochen und zwei 29er geklaut. 

*TREK FUEL EX 8 29*
Rahmengröße 17,5"
Komplett XT, Vorne war ein Racing Ralph und hinten ein Furious Fred (der war platt) installiert. Absenkbare Sattelstütze von MARS (Baugleich Forca).
Shimano Klickpedale sind zur Zeit montiert.

*Lapierre Raid 529 Lady*
Trinkflaschenhalter und weiße Kombipedale (Klick und Flat)


----------



## tom-tec (18. März 2015)

Mir wurde Mitte Januar 2015 mein *2008er Trek FuelEx 9* in Donauwörth geklaut.

Es ist das Modell aus 2008.
Aber es gibt eine markante Besonderheit.
Es ist die bronzefarbene  Dämpferwippe vom 2009er FuelEx 8WSD verbaut.

restliche Ausstattung:
SQLap 611 Sattel (15cm)
CrankBrothers Iodine2 Vorbau
Conti X-King 26x2.4
XO Schaltwerk und Schaltung
Avid Juicy7  180/180 Bremse
......


----------



## nobbixl (20. März 2015)

Hallo zusammen,
leider wurde heute Nacht mein Epic Marathon, Mod. 2014, Gr. XL, aus einer Garage in Lüdenscheid gestohlen.
Falls jemand mitbekommt das ein Solches sehr preiswert angeboten wird bitte Info.
Das Bike war im Originalzustand + ein Lupine Rotlicht an der Sattelstütze + Halterung für Garmin 705 am Vorbau.
Bedankt
Norbert


----------



## Pakalolo (24. März 2015)

Hier mal ein Diebstahl der besonderen Art.
Zwischen 20.03. und 23.03. wurde das Islabike Cnoc 16 meine Sohnes vom Kindergarten in Undorf gestohlen. Es wurde nicht bei der Polizei oder beim Fundamt abgegeben, die Büsche und Hecken rund um den Kindergarten wurden durchsucht. Anzeige wird erstattet.
Falls jemand irgendwo eines zum Kauf angeboten bekommt bzw. auf der Suche nach einem Rad für sein Kind dieses Bike entdeckt, bitte ich um Rücksprache. Danke!


----------



## san_andreas (24. März 2015)

Bei Kinderrädern,- roller, etc. scheinen viele von einem natürlichen Schutz auszugehen.
Was bei uns an der Schule an Rollern, Rädern etc. ohne Schloss rumliegt, ist beachtlich.


----------



## Pakalolo (24. März 2015)

Das nehme ich genauso wahr wie Du, allerdings war das Bike meines Sohnes versperrt. Wie so viele andere auch, die gestohlen wurden!


----------



## warp4 (24. März 2015)

Pakalolo schrieb:


> Hier mal ein Diebstahl der besonderen Art.
> Zwischen 27.03. und 30.03. wurde das Islabike Cnoc 16 meine Sohnes vom Kindergarten in Undorf gestohlen. Es wurde nicht bei der Polizei oder beim Fundamt abgegeben, die Büsche und Hecken rund um den Kindergarten wurden durchsucht. Anzeige wird erstattet.
> Falls jemand irgendwo eines zum Kauf angeboten bekommt bzw. auf der Suche nach einem Rad für sein Kind dieses Bike entdeckt, bitte ich um Rücksprache. Danke!


 
Nenn mich Erbsenzähler, aber das Datum des Diebstahls haut irgendwie nicht hin. Bis zum 27.03. sind es noch 3 Tage....

Gruß Uwe 

P.S.: hoffe, das Rad taucht wieder auf !


----------



## Pakalolo (24. März 2015)

Ups... Hast natürlich recht. War das Wochenende vom 20. bis 23.3.
Danke für den Hinweis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## noocelo (25. März 2015)

warp4 schrieb:


> Nenn mich Erbsenzähler, aber das Datum des Diebstahls haut irgendwie nicht hin. Bis zum 27.03. sind es noch 3 Tage


fuchs!


----------



## warp4 (25. März 2015)

Pakalolo schrieb:


> Ups... Hast natürlich recht. War das Wochenende vom 20. bis 23.3.
> Danke für den Hinweis


----------



## Commandante (25. März 2015)

RADKLAU.
Jetzt erwischt es also auch Cristina Schwerdtfeger und mich.
In der Zeit zwischen Sonntag 17:00 und Mittwoch 11:00 sind unsere Räder aus dem Keller in Düsseldorf geklaut worden.
Wer was hört, die Räder sieht, oder auch nur Teile, bitte melden!
Geklaut wurden:

Solid Blade AM, Schwarz, Größe S, Marzocchi Bomber Gabel, Mavic-Crossmax LRS, Hope M4 Bremse in Purple, dirverse Lila eloxierte Anbauteile, inkl. Schaltungsröllchen, Kettenblattschrauben, Vorbau usw., RS-Reverb Stütze mit Remote ...

Solid Blade Enduro, Schwarz/Weiß, Größe S, RS Lyric Coil U-Turn mit matt-schwarzem, neu gepulverten Casting, CC Double-Barrel, Hammerschmidt-Freeride, Hope Pedale in Rot, LRS mit Hope EVO pro und AlexRims Felge, Kind-ShockSattelstütze, Hope Tech M4 Bremse in schwarz/rot, roter Dartmoor-Lenker.

Wer was hört oder sieht bitte Kontakt! Und fleißig teilen!
Vielen Dank


----------



## MettiMett (25. März 2015)

Hallo zusammen. Einer Freundin wurde Ihr treues Radon ZR Race 650b 7.0 aus ihrem Keller in Berlin Pankow geklaut!
Bitte haltet bitte die Augen offen!


----------



## kette links (1. April 2015)

Augsburg und Umgebung Besitzer gesucht

http://presse-augsburg.de/presse/gr...r-fahrraeder-aufgefunden-eigentuemer-gesucht/

Gruß k.l


----------



## wurstzipfel (6. April 2015)

Vermisst jemand ein Cannondale? 

http://m.kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/s-anzeige/ein-tolles-cube-carbon-/305800856-217-4236

Alleine die Beschreibung lässt vermuten,das es geklaut ist !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MikeGa (6. April 2015)

Das schreit echt danach, auch wenn ich sonst nicht gleich jemand bezichtigen will


----------



## Leon96 (7. April 2015)

Auffälliger gehts echt nicht!


----------



## wurstzipfel (7. April 2015)

Ich hoffe ja,das das jemand liest,dem es gehört,oder der jemanden kennt den es geklaut wurde ...


----------



## DocThrasher (7. April 2015)

http://www.express.de/koeln/mitten-...en---mountainbike-geraubt-,2856,30103032.html


----------



## TicTacBike (7. April 2015)

wurstzipfel schrieb:


> Vermisst jemand ein Cannondale?
> 
> http://m.kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/s-anzeige/ein-tolles-cube-carbon-/305800856-217-4236
> 
> Alleine die Beschreibung lässt vermuten,das es geklaut ist !!!



Es ist ganz sicher geklaut worden. Spaßeshalber hatte mal angerufen und mich nach der Rahmengr erkündigt, dia Antwort lautetete " *29"* " . Ansonsten hat der Typ 0 Ahnung von nichts.

Das Rad ist in *Leipzig* abzuholen, vielleicht kann jemand von euch aus Leipzig es sich genauer ansehen !


----------



## wurstzipfel (7. April 2015)

Ich werde ihn mal anschreiben! 
Kann mal schauen,und ggf.die Rahmen Nummer aufschreiben,und nach Details schauen ...


----------



## noocelo (7. April 2015)

DocThrasher schrieb:


> http://www.express.de/koeln/mitten-...en---mountainbike-geraubt-,2856,30103032.html


... wurde schomma gepostet. schon krass. vor allem für ein cube.


----------



## BigVolker (8. April 2015)

Ihr könnt mal mein Prophet wiederfinden ;-).


----------



## LilaQ (10. April 2015)

Hi,

nachdem im Oktober schon mein Rewel MTB mit Rohloff Nabe gestohlen wurde, hatten wir schon wieder "Besuch" und aus dem verschlossenen Keller wurden 2 von 3 in sich angeschlossenen Rädern entwendet. Es handelt sich um:

1. Rennrad STORCK Vision
- RH 57cm, metallic-blau
- CampagnoloAthena/Mirage (3x8 Gänge)
- Laufradsatz Campagnolo
- Gabel Look-Carbon
- FizikPave Sattel

2. Marin Team Issue MTB
- RH 47,5cm
- Shimano XTR900 Schaltgruppe
- Federgabel Pace RC36
- Sattel Fizik Nisene
- Lenker Syntace
- Reifen IRC

Ein aussagekräftiges Bild habe ich leider nur von dem MTB. Wäre super wenn ihr die Augen offen halten könnt ;-)

VG
Norman


----------



## der_erce (10. April 2015)

Ich hoffe du stellst keine Räder mehr in den Keller?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 224116 (10. April 2015)

Großes Beileid an die Besitzer der schönen Räder!

Bin bis heute nicht ganz über meinen Verlust hinweg und das war "nur" ein 500 Euro MTB.


----------



## noocelo (10. April 2015)

LilaQ schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 376735


schönes ding.


----------



## TicTacBike (12. April 2015)

wurstzipfel schrieb:


> Ich werde ihn mal anschreiben!
> Kann mal schauen,und ggf.die Rahmen Nummer aufschreiben,und nach Details schauen ...


Und, hast du die Rahmennummer bekommen ? Mir hat er die Nummer AV09A10428 gegeben !


----------



## LilaQ (13. April 2015)

der_erce schrieb:


> Ich hoffe du stellst keine Räder mehr in den Keller?



..die Alternativen sind begrenzt...aber bevor ich wieder was in den Keller stelle, lasse ich mir was einfallen


----------



## wurstzipfel (16. April 2015)

Die Rhmennummer ist : AV09A10428
Hab auch jede menge Bilder !
Er hatte mir am Anfang geschrieben :

Die Rahmennummer lautet Av09A10428 Die kleine kerbe an der front entstand durch zu enganliegenden bremsschlauch der hinterbremse beim einlenken. Ansonsten ist eine luftgefederte Rock shox reverb sattelstange ( Sattel bzw komplette bike wird noch mal geputzt , poliert , etc. ) , Sram X9 vorne ( 2 hinten 10 Kränze ) wie hinten auf XT Deore Klickschalter , Rock Shox single air Federgabel , Avid Elixir Öl Bremsen mit einer 203'er Magura Scheibe vorn und einer 180'er -"- Scheibe hinten  und einem Mitteldämpfer Rock Shox monarch RT3 und wie gesagt es ist ein cannondale 29'er lefty carbon scalpel ( fully ) , aber hatte  gleich die lefty gegen eine "normale" umbauen/austauschen lassen da ich eine lefty einfach nur grotten hässlich finde. Un mal ehrlich zu sein und es fährt sich meines Erachtens nach besser ( gewohnter ).  So ich hoffe konnte sie/dich einigermaßen zufrieden stellen an Wissenswertes und bei weiter bestehenden Interesse einfach melden ( per whats app oder einfach telefonisch ) bis dahin mfg Thomas

Also auf jeden Fall 0 Plan !
Grüße Marko


----------



## der_erce (17. April 2015)

Und was macht ihr mit den Informationen jetzt? Rahmennummer bei der Polizei mal anfragen?


----------



## gardenman (20. April 2015)

Am Sonnabend wurde  mir in München mein Moulton TSR 27 mit buntem Mix aus Campagnolo und Shimano Teilen geklaut. War angeschlossen im Hinterhof der Franz-Josef-Strasse 10 und von aussen nicht sichtbar. Eingangstüre zum Hinterhof steht leider fast die ganze Zeit offen, es wird nicht weiter nach der Türe geschaut. 

Rahmen ist dunkelgrün und mit Campanaben auf 20" Felgen ausgerüstet. Schaltung Shimano Deore XT 9-fach, herstellereigene Bremse und aktuell mit Continentalreifen ausgerüstet. War sicher angeschlossen mit einem Abus Bordo X an einem Bauteil - Überreste vom Schloss wurden auch mitgenommen. 
Rahmennummer kann ich erst im Lauf der Woche ermitteln, Rechnung vom Bike liegt im Archiv... Rad wurde vor drei Jahren gekauft und hat kleinere Lackschäden. Sattel wurde mit rahmenfarbigem Leder bezogen, ohne Firmenaufdruck. Beide Rahmenteile wurden vom Schloss umfasst - und trotzdem zwischen 17 und 20 Uhr aus dem Hinterhof geklaut. 

Wollte das Rad eigentlich in die Wohnung mit hoch nehmen - aber nachdem Flohmarkt auf der Theresienwiese hatte ich viel zu viel Gepäck dran und hab das Rad einfach vermeintlich sicher abgeschlossen. Im Hof stehen zig andere Räder rum - es wurde aber nur mein Moulton geklaut. Ein unverschlossenes Cannondale (Hardtail mit Spezial C-Gabel) wurde nicht mitgenommen.... Dabei edel mit XTR und Formula Bremse ausgestattet. 

Photos vom Rad habe ich vielleicht noch irgendwo auf einem Rechner rumliegen - das Rad wurde immer nur genutzt, bei Bedarf gewartet und war das ideale Bike für die Innenstadt. Lässt sich halt auch in der Stoßzeit in der U- und S-Bahn mitnehmen.


----------



## Zask06 (20. April 2015)

wie abgefuckt sowas ist. Hoffe du bekommst es wieder...wobei da die chancen leider sehr gering sind.


----------



## gardenman (20. April 2015)

Ich halte Ausschau nach entsprechenden Angeboten in den Wochenblättern, in der Bucht und sonstige Kleinanzeigenportale. Polizei hat mir auch keine großen Hoffnungen gemacht - allerdings sei das Rad an sich auffällig und daher schneller im Focus bei einer Kontrolle. In München damit rumzufahren dürfte fix zum Fahndungserfolg führen - ich kann nicht sagen wer sowas geklaut hat. 
Unter der Woche kann tagsüber nahezu jeder Besucher fast ungehindert in den Hinterhof (offizieller Radabstellplatz neben Mülltonnen und Wäschestangen) reinlaufen - das Schloss wird von einem Bewohner fast immer in die "Offenstellung" verbracht. Da muss der Schlüssel bequemerweise nicht noch mal gezückt werden... 

Gestern hab ich noch mitbekommen dass das Cannondale jetzt auch geklaut worden ist - selber schuld wer sowas unabgeschlossen rumstehen läßt. Das nächste Bike wird immer gleich hoch in die Wohnung mitgenommen - egal ob es matschig oder nass ist.  War zwar "nur" mein Restekistenbike - aber ich finde es nicht so toll das es fehlt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (20. April 2015)

Das in die Wohnung tragen ist das einzig sichere.


----------



## der_erce (20. April 2015)

Bei einem Wohungseinbruch (irgendwo oben oder paar Seiten zuvor) auch sinnfrei.


----------



## san_andreas (20. April 2015)

Bei uns ins, Gott sei dank, 24h-Rundumüberwachung durch zwei Mütter im Haus gegeben.

Die Nachbarn hatten einen Gaunerzinken vor dem Gartentor, Inhalt laut Polizei ungefähr: Wohlhabend, aber Mutter immer zuhause, Hunde im Haus, uninteressant.


----------



## der_erce (20. April 2015)

Meine Frau hält mich für paranoid wenn ich nach den Zinken ausschau halte. Zumal bei uns in der Gegend die Wohnungseinbrüche dramatisch gestiegen sind.


----------



## san_andreas (20. April 2015)

Wir haben das auch für Humbug gehalten. Die Polizei hat bei uns in der Gegend aber diverse gefunden und für echt erklärt.


----------



## der_erce (20. April 2015)

Wo waren die angebracht? Erkennt man sowas denn sofort?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (20. April 2015)

Die waren einfach schnell mit Kreide auf den Gehweg gezeichnet worden.


----------



## Wayne_ (20. April 2015)

mit Kreide auf dem Gehweg? das ist doch beim nächsten Regen weg.


----------



## der_erce (20. April 2015)

Aha...krass.

Edit


Wayne_ schrieb:


> mit Kreide auf dem Gehweg? das ist doch beim nächsten Regen weg.



Wenn nach dem "Erkundungskommando" das "Räumkommando" kommt und es evtl. sogar am selben Tag oder in absehbarer Zeit ist, ist das doch sogar von Vorteil.


----------



## SeppmitS (20. April 2015)

selber welche anbringen wenn man kann. Hilft...!


----------



## san_andreas (20. April 2015)

Wayne_ schrieb:


> mit Kreide auf dem Gehweg? das ist doch beim nächsten Regen weg.



Die sollen ja auch nicht Jahre da bleiben, sondern werden vorübergehend von den "Spähern" oder wie man die nennen will angebracht.


----------



## Wayne_ (20. April 2015)

Ach so, ich dachte das soll eben die ewige Späherarbeit erleichtern, damit man nicht jedes Haus doppelt und dreifach "checkt".
So birgt es natürlich auch die Gefahr, das man jemanden damit vorwarnt. Polizei oder eben Anwohner, die sich auskennen. Bei Kreide kann man sich ja denken, dass in nächster zeit zugeschlagen wird.


----------



## der_erce (21. April 2015)

Wayne_ schrieb:


> mit Kreide auf dem Gehweg? das ist doch beim nächsten Regen weg.





SeppmitS schrieb:


> selber welche anbringen wenn man kann. Hilft...!



Blöd nur wenn man falsche draufpinselt und die "Jungs" darauf hin auch noch "einlädt"


----------



## gardenman (23. April 2015)

Mein Moulton Rahmen wurde auf einem Transporter an der österreichisch-ungarischen Grenze aufgefunden - ob noch mit Teilen versehen konnte mir der nette Zöllner nicht verraten. 
Gefunden bei einer normalen Kontrolle vom viel zu schwer bepackten Transporter - es wurden auch noch andere Sachen mit ungeklärter Herkunft gefunden. 
So wie mir am Telefon verraten worden ist darf ich jetzt wohl an die Grenzstation fahren um mein Bike abzuholen - einmal quer durch Österreich ist ja nicht gerade kurz das Land... 
Rahmennummer sei dank sag ich nur - der die Anzeige aufnehmende Beamte in MÜnchen hat offenbar recht fix die Nummer in eine europaweite Fahndungsmassnahme eingegeben. Muss mal schauen wie ich dorthin anreisen kann - aktuell fehlt mir die freie Zeit dafür.


----------



## der_erce (23. April 2015)

Das ging ja fix. Glückwunsch.


----------



## 4mate (23. April 2015)

gardenman schrieb:


> So wie mir am Telefon verraten worden ist darf ich jetzt wohl an die Grenzstation fahren um mein Bike abzuholen - einmal quer durch Österreich ist ja nicht gerade kurz das Land...


Vielleicht findet sich ein grenznaher IBC User der das vorab
gefälligkeitshalber für dich abholen kann, bis du nach der
Beerdigung Zeit hast?

*Österreich und Südtirol*

Versuch macht kluch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tabletop84 (24. April 2015)

https://www.facebook.com/yt.industr...5435915505773/800674466648578/?type=1&theater

schon hart...


----------



## motoxgirl79 (24. April 2015)

Assi is das..


----------



## TicTacBike (24. April 2015)

Ach du Sche... abgezogen ????


----------



## bodobiker13 (27. April 2015)

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/586272-gestohlenes-bike-mongoose-pinn-r-foreman-custom

Einem guten Freund wurde das Rad dreist heute Vormittag ausm Schuppen gestohlen.
Er ist leider knapp bei Kasse deswegen berträgt der Finderlohn nur 50€ aber ihr würdet ihm mit nützlichen Infos einen Riesen Gefallen tun!
Klasse wäre natürlich ne Aufenthaltsangabe der Täter!
Bessere Fotos und ne komplette Liste folgen hier noch


----------



## noocelo (27. April 2015)

bodobiker13 schrieb:


> Klasse wäre natürlich ne Aufenthaltsangabe der Täter!


jo. oder ein koffer voller geld im schuppen. 

im ernst: wie soll denn hier jemand ohne foto/teileliste/rahmennummer das rad identifizieren geschweige denn die täter samt aufenthaltsort?!


----------



## bodobiker13 (27. April 2015)

noocelo schrieb:


> jo. oder ein koffer voller geld im schuppen.
> 
> im ernst: wie soll denn hier jemand ohne foto/teileliste/rahmennummer das rad identifizieren geschweige denn die täter samt aufenthaltsort?!


Im Link ist ein Foto zu sehen die Komponentenliste wie folgt:

Rahmen: Mongoose Pinn´r Foreman
Gabel: Rock Shox Boxxer WC09
Dämpfer: Rock Shox Vivid R2C
Laufräder: Sun Ringle MTX29 auf Formula Naben
Bremsen: Avid Code R
Trigger: Sram X9
Schaltwerk: Sram X0
Kette: KMC X9
Kurbel: FSA Gravity Light
Lenker: Sixpack Driver 780 Flatbar
Kassette: Sram PG-990
Sattelstütze: SDG I-BEAM 2014
Sattel: Custom Mongoose SDG Bel Air I-Beam
KeFü: MRP G2
Reifen: Maxxis Highroller 2


----------



## lentferj (6. Mai 2015)

Hallo zusammen, in der Nacht vom 4. auf den 5. Mai wurde aus meinem Garten in 63110 Rodgau - Jügesheim (Rhein-Main-Gebiet) mein Mountainbike gestohlen.
Beim Rahmen handelt es sich um ein Unikat (Maßanfertigung) von Nicolai, hat also einen recht großen Wiedererkennungswert.
Das Fahrrad ist SEHR auffällig, da sehr groß (ich bin 205 cm groß).
Bitte teilen, damit der Dieb es schwer hat, das Teil los zu werden. Wenn ihr Kontakt zu Bike Shops habt, wäre ich dankbar, wenn ihr die Info dorthin auch weitergebt.

Für jeden Hinweis, der zur "Rückführung" meines Bikes führt, wäre ich sehr, sehr dankbar!

Email: [email protected]

DANKE !!!

Sonstige Ausstattung:
Stratos MX6 Doppelbrücken-Federgabel (roter Drehknopf oben zur Dämpfungseinstellung, die Verschlusskappen oben sind etwas "vergniedelt") mit 20mm Steckachse.
Roox Sattelstütze
Avid Elixir 5 Scheibenbremse 2012, schwarz, 200 mm vorn (abw. vom Foto)
SDG Kevlar Sattel in rot
Rote Magura HS33 Bremse hinten
Reifen Maxxis Larsen TT
Eibach Feder


----------



## trial_neuling (20. Mai 2015)

Ich habe es zwar schon im regionalen Thread eingetragen, aber es kann sicher nicht schaden, es hier auch nochmal reinzustellen. 



> *Welches Rad Hersteller, Modell, Farbe, Größe*



Salsa Mukluk 3 2014 | Rahmengröße S (15") | schwarz



> *Ausstattung/Besonderheiten*



X5 Kurbel, X7 Schaltwerk
SLX Bremsen, Ashima Scheiben
NC-17 Trekking-Lenker, schwarz
Rolling Darryl Felgen (ungelocht), schwarz
silberne Salsa-Naben
Dillinger 5 vorn, Surly Larry hinten
Chariot-Kupplung am Hinterrad
Richey-Vorbau




> *Wo gestohlen*



Campingplatz in Bad Kösen, Sachsen-Anhalt



> *Wann gestohlen*



19.05.2015 (in der Nacht auf 20.05.)



> *Rahmennummer*



AD310482

Anhang anzeigen 388281

Das Bike war zusammen mit einem Chariot Cougar am Wohnwagen angeschlossen. Einer jungen Mutter ihr Fahrrad wegzuklauen ist schon eine harte Nummer. Den Chariot haben sie da gelassen – das tröstet aber nicht wirklich. Es sieht alles sehr nach einer geplanten Tat aus, da sonst alle Fahrräder und sogar die Geldbörse im Gepäckfach des Cougars samt Geld noch da war.
Wir sind für jeden Hinweis dankbar.


----------



## goofyfooter (20. Mai 2015)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> https://www.facebook.com/yt.industr...5435915505773/800674466648578/?type=1&theater
> 
> schon hart...



Sowas zu lesen erzeugt bei mir Gewaltphantasien. Man wuenscht sich foermlich auf solche Typen zu treffen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (20. Mai 2015)

Bei YT liegt sicher noch ein Rad rum, mit dem sie ihm helfen können.
Welche Stadt ist das, wo man auf diese Weise überfallen wird ?


----------



## Snowcrash (20. Mai 2015)

Sollte laut dem Link wohl in Erfurt passiert sein. Gab's in Köln aber auch schon:

http://www.express.de/koeln/mitten-...en---mountainbike-geraubt-,2856,30103032.html


----------



## gemeinling (21. Mai 2015)

auch erwischt. düsseldorf benrath. 13.5.2015 nicolai helius st (2004) dunkelblau/schwarz
- marzocchi 66 eta
-marzocchi roco air wrc (nicht wie auf dem ältern bild)
-goldener acros steuersatz mit hohem steuesatzboden
-xt kurbel auf 1 kettenblatt umgebaut
-shimano saint bremse
-sattel ist schwarz selle italia (nicht wie auf dem bild)
-hr- hügi fr mit sunrims singletrack vr-veltec nabe  reifen conti raceking 2.2 (nicht wie auf dem bild)
-vorbau syntace force 60mm (nicht wie auf dem bild)


----------



## Tabletop84 (24. Mai 2015)

Pünktlich zum Dirtmasters greift in Winterberg wieder die Kleptomanie um sich:

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...727171707533.144514.1504394313&type=1&theater


----------



## wurstzipfel (24. Mai 2015)

Dreckschweine !!!


----------



## san_andreas (26. Mai 2015)

Ein Propain mit lila Anbauteilen....das hat die Stylepolizei mitgenommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## agnes (31. Mai 2015)

Bist aber gemein^^


----------



## noocelo (31. Mai 2015)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Ein Propain mit lila Anbauteilen....das hat die Stylepolizei mitgenommen.




 

auch auf der fahndungsliste?


----------



## crazymaniac (4. Juni 2015)

Mir wurden gestern 03.06.2015 meine 2 Babys vorm Unisportgelände (Moritzwinkel6) in Hannover zwischen 18:00 und 19:30 im angeschlossenem Zustand vom Fahrradabstellplatz gestohlen. Finderlohn ist garantiert! Das sind beides eigenbauten, wird es in der Form wohl kein zweites mal geben. Der Rahmen Alutech Sennes Pinion wurde nur 3 mal gebaut und nur einmal in der Farbcombi Blau Orange. Die Fox 40 ist ge-airbrushed worden.


----------



## egmont (20. Juni 2015)

*Berlin, Prenzlauer Berg 19. auf den 20.06*

Nachdem dem Mädel erst vor wenigen Wochen das schöne Centurion Backfire gestohlen wurde 

Anhang anzeigen 397176 

kam letzte Nacht auch ihr Stevens weg. 
Im abgeschlossenen Hinterhof lag nur noch das geknackte Schloß. Und das war ein richtig fettes Abus. 

Das Stevens -hier steckt viel Aufbauherzblut von mir drin- ist einmalig und in dieser Farbe habe ich noch kein zweites gesehen. 

Wer das Teil sieht, darf den Fahrer gern vom Rad holen; meintewegen mit dem Wagenheber.
 

Anhang anzeigen 397177 

Anhang anzeigen 397178 

Anhang anzeigen 397179 

schnüff, 
egmont


----------



## crazymaniac (20. Juni 2015)

Mein Beileid, kann das gut nachempfinden. Meine beiden Bikes  über deinem Beitrag waren auch Unikate und Eigenbauten :-(. Solchen Leuten gehören die Arme abgeschlagen!!!!


----------



## brera19 (20. Juni 2015)

Chemnitz 18.06.2015 
betriebsgelände Siemens WKC
ich war zu spätschicht und als ich 22:10 rauskam war mein Rose Uncle Jimbo 2014 weg. Farbe Schwarz
Sunringle Laufradsatz 
Deore 2x10 Schaltung 
XT Bremsen mit icetec
racface lenker, rotweißer Selleroyal Sattel
X Fusion slant gabel, rock shox monarch rt3 dämpfer
Bereifung v: hans dampf 2.35 h: rock razor 2.35 
haltet die augen auf  besseres bild hab ich leider nicht


----------



## TicTacBike (20. Juni 2015)

Betriebsgelände Siemens WKC .... Gibt es keine Kamera ?


----------



## brera19 (20. Juni 2015)

Doch... bloß keine guten


----------



## Rubik (20. Juni 2015)

TicTacBike schrieb:


> Betriebsgelände Siemens WKC .... Gibt es keine Kamera ?



Doch, gibt es.


brera19 schrieb:


> Komm schon ...bild nr.1 dieb,  bild nr.2 dieb mit meinem bike
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 397403 Anhang anzeigen 397405



Dennoch frage ich mich, wieso man mit so einem MTB zur Arbeit fährt, sollte schließlich kein Alltagsfahrrad sein. Trotzdem blöde Sache, zum Glück bin ich bis jetzt verschont geblieben.

Dennoch viel Erfolg.


----------



## brera19 (20. Juni 2015)

Alltagssrad hatte grad keine gabel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rubik (20. Juni 2015)

Ich vermute mal, das war kein Profi, da man eigentlich immer davon ausgehen kann, dass so große Betriebsgelände auch Kameras haben.


----------



## TicTacBike (20. Juni 2015)

brera19 schrieb:


> Doch... bloß keine guten


So ein Sch...


----------



## egmont (21. Juni 2015)

Rubik schrieb:


> Dennoch frage ich mich...



...weil die Welt vllt. nicht für jeden so Scheiße ist...wie für Dich?


----------



## brera19 (21. Juni 2015)

"Wenigstens" war es nur das enduro von der stange und nicht mein AM Hardtail das ich selbst aufgebaut habe da hängt man mehr dran ....


----------



## brera19 (21. Juni 2015)

Rubik schrieb:


> Ich vermute mal, das war kein Profi, da man eigentlich immer davon ausgehen kann, dass so große Betriebsgelände auch Kameras haben.


Doch doch schloss wurde mitgenommen ...ich denke aus dem grund das die bolzenschneider ja alle eine unterschiedliche schnittkante hinterlassen (wie bei pistolen die einkerbungen an einer kugel) und der typ kam genau zu der zeit wo die nachtschichtler kommen und sich der wachmann am monitor nix dabei denkt wenn jemand am fahrradständer rumgeistert ...die nachtschichtler die bei mir arbeiten haben aber alle nix gesehn paar waren schin 21:30 da und andere haben an der straße draußen vom parkplatz geparkt ...war bloß leider keiner von der Arbeit


----------



## Rubik (21. Juni 2015)

egmont schrieb:


> ...weil die Welt vllt. nicht für jeden so Scheiße ist...wie für Dich?



Habe ich mich tatsächlich so geäußert, dass man glaubt, die Welt sei für mich scheiße? 
Das wäre mir jedenfalls neu.


----------



## daniel1234 (26. Juni 2015)

Zwischen Donnerstag 18.06.2015 und Montag 22.06.2015 wurde dieses Rennrad in Riegel aus meinem Keller entwendet. Falls jemand irgendwelche Anhaltspunkte hat bitte melden. Teilen erwünscht.


----------



## hintux07 (3. Juli 2015)

jetzt hats mich auch erwischt. Mehrfamilienhaus, 4 private Keller aufgebrochen. Kein Platz in der Whg, da dort schon 2 andere Bikes stehen. Außerdem hab ich mich wohl zu sicher gefühlt (riesiges Vorhängeschloss vor Kellertür). Jetzt ist das Bike weg. Auch wenn die Chancen schlecht stehen: Falls euch ein irgendwo ein zum Verkauf stehendes Canyon "Grand Canyon" AL SLX 8.9 (allerdings mit schwarzem Sattel) über den Weg läuft, würde ich mich über eine Nachricht freuen ([email protected] oder 0176/24038762)

Gestohlen am 29.6.15 in Grevenbroich.

Das Rad war grad 4 Monate alt.


----------



## Tupac (3. Juli 2015)

Habt ihr alle keine Diebstahlversicherung? Meine Allianz Hausratversicherung kostet inkl. Fahrradversicherung nur 44 Euro im Jahr!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zask06 (6. Juli 2015)

Mit wieviel ist dein Fahrrad da versichert? und gilt das auch wenns dir draußen irgendwo geklaut wird. Also nicht ausm Keller, Wohnung, Haus etc.?? Damit könntest du eine Menge leute im Thread "Bikeversicherung" sehr glücklich machen


----------



## brera19 (6. Juli 2015)

Bei mir is das bike z.b. in der hausrat mit drin kann man beliebig hoch versichern also das bike, brauchst dann halt nen kaufbeleg im falle des Diebstahls...hab mein geld auch bekomme als es auf arbeit gestohlen wurde


----------



## morph027 (6. Juli 2015)

Nervt deswegen trotzdem, die Sch**sse...


----------



## brera19 (6. Juli 2015)

Und wie ...


----------



## Tupac (6. Juli 2015)

Ich bezahle für meine Hausratversicherung inkl. Fahrradversicherung nur 44 Euro pro Jahr. Das ganze läuft über die Allianz. Es gibt keine Nachtzeitklausel. Der Schutz wird rund rum die Uhr gewährleistet. Egal ob das Bike draußen oder im Keller steht, oder ob man damit unterwegs ist. Es muss lediglich mit einem Schloss gesichert sein. Weltweiter Schutz und Entschädigung des Neuwertes. Die Anzahl der Bikes spielt hierbei keine Rolle. Der Mitarbeiter sagte mir, dass Fahrradplus nur einen Diebstahl des gesamten Bikes abdecke. Keine Beschädigung oder Teileklau.

Es ging mir ausschließlich um die Fahrradversicherung. Hierbei handelt es sich allerdings um einen Zusatzbaustein, der nur in Verbindung mit einer abgeschlossenen Versicherung funktioniert. Daher habe ich die Versicherungssumme der Hausr.-Vers. äußerst niedrig ansetzen lassen und komme somit auf diesen günstigen Jahresbetrag. Meine Haushälfte hat eine Wohnfläche von 100 m² und die Versicherungssumme beträgt 15.000 Euro. Die Versicherung ließ sich in der Form nicht über das Internet abschließen. Hierzu war der Besuch einer örtlichen Filiale vonnöten.

https://www.allianz.de/recht-und-eigentum/hausratversicherung/fahrrad/


----------



## horror (6. Juli 2015)

Tupac schrieb:


> Es ging mir ausschließlich um die Fahrradversicherung. Hierbei handelt es sich allerdings um einen Zusatzbaustein, der nur in Verbindung mit einer abgeschlossenen Versicherung funktioniert. Daher habe ich die Versicherungssumme der Hausr.-Vers. äußerst niedrig ansetzen lassen und komme somit auf diesen günstigen Jahresbetrag. Meine Haushälfte hat eine Wohnfläche von 100 m² und die Versicherungssumme beträgt 15.000 Euro. Die Versicherung ließ sich in der Form nicht über das Internet abschließen. Hierzu war der Besuch einer örtlichen Filiale vonnöten.
> 
> https://www.allianz.de/recht-und-eigentum/hausratversicherung/fahrrad/



ich habe die allianz versicherung auch und bin auch sehr zufrieden damit, meine stadtschlampe wurde letztes jahr geklaut und alles problemlos
dir ist aber generell bewusst, dass wenn deine versicherungssumme nicht deinen hausrat deckt, das ein klassischer fall von unterversichert-sein ist und das ziemlich sicher sich auch auf die fahrradversicherung auswirkt?
bei 100m² wohnfläche und 15000€ würde ich nun mal sehr krass davon ausgehen dass du vl 25% (schätzwert) versichert hast und im fall der fälle, wenn da ein >1000€ rad geklaut wird bei der versicherungssumme wird das sicherlich überprüft und dann bekommste ziemlich sicher auch nur deine ~25% des wertes wieder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tupac (6. Juli 2015)

Ich lebe sehr bescheiden. Diesbezüglich brauche ich mir keine Sorgen zu machen. Man spart wo man kann. Das teuerste sind die Elektrogeräte. Alles andere hat praktisch keinen Wert. Habe sogar zwei leerstehende Räume. Die Summe deckt bei mir alles ab.


----------



## MucPaul (7. Juli 2015)

*Kaum gestohlen, schon in Polen!*

Leider wahr... heute in den Nachrichten: 27 Premium Bikes sichergestellt von der Polizei.

http://www.berliner-kurier.de/poliz...raeder-fuer-56-000-euro,7169126,31087544.html


----------



## Bener (7. Juli 2015)

Man stellt keine Fahrräder auf den Kopf!!


----------



## SrgtSmokealot (14. Juli 2015)

Mich hats diese Nacht leider auch erwischt 
Kellereinbruch in 99734 Nordhausen.
geklaut wurde ein Vikink Targa Pro BJ ca 2004
frisch aufgebaut mit etwas "exotischer Ausstattung"
Deore Schaltwerk, XT Umwerfer, Acera Schalthebel, 1995er LX? Bremsgriffe und 2 verschiedene mechanische Scheibenbremsen (vorn ne Tekktro Nuovela oder wie die heist).
Mögen dem Dieb die Flossen abfaulen 

Bilders gibts hier: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/u/346129


----------



## Anto (14. Juli 2015)

*Hier geht es weiter: gestohlene Bikes - Vermisstenanzeigen*


----------

